# كل عضو يطرح على إللى بعدهـ .. [ ســــؤآل ]



## إيمليــآ (4 يوليو 2012)

*•**●

*​ *سلآم ونعم ــــة


*​ *آلموضوع مجرد .. [ **مسآحة** ]*​ *نطرح فيهآ أى تسآؤل يدور جوآنـــآ*​ *سوآء كآن روحى .. فكرى .. إجتمآعى .. سيآسى .. أىً كآن


*​ *هنــآ هتكتبهـ*​ *وإللى بعدكـ يجآوب ويطرح سؤآل جديد*​ *وهكـــذآ ..

*​ *أتمنى أشوف تفآعلكم*​ *وهبدأ أنـــآ بسؤآل*​ *هو ليهـ آلممنوع مرغوب ..**؟**؟

*​ *●**•*​


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (4 يوليو 2012)

*من اين انت\ى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

مصرية ..

.*.*.

وهعيد سؤآلى 
هو ليهـ دآيمــاً .. [ آلممنوع مرغوب ] ..؟

*.،*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> مصرية ..
> 
> ...



*علشان الانسان بطبعه عنيد بيهوى المستحيل 
لماذا أصبحت حياتنا الروحيه هى اخر اهتماماتنا ؟؟*


----------



## elamer1000 (6 يوليو 2012)

*لاننا لم نتذوق حلاوة العلاقة مع ربنا*

*ما هو اجمل شىء فى الدنيا ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يوليو 2012)

الحب رغم انه قل بس برضو موجود


ايه اكتر صفه بتحبها فيك اوفيكي
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يوليو 2012)

*مفيش حاجة معينة 

ليه كل الناس بقت زعلانة و زهقانة و الفرح بقا عملة نادرة ؟؟*


----------



## elamer1000 (6 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*اللهم من كلمة انا*

*بحب فى نفسى قلبى اللى بيحب بجد بس بيتعبنى كتير*

* ما هو اصعب شىء فى الدنيا ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (6 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مفيش حاجة معينة
> 
> ليه كل الناس بقت زعلانة و زهقانة و الفرح بقا عملة نادرة ؟؟*



*معلش انتى دخلتى فى النص*

*+++*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يوليو 2012)

*ولا يهمك
أصعب حاجة فى الدنيا قسوتها 

السؤال هو هو .. ليه كل الناس بقت زعلانة و زهقانة و الفرح بقا عملة نادرة ؟؟*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ولا يهمك
> أصعب حاجة فى الدنيا قسوتها
> 
> السؤال هو هو .. ليه كل الناس بقت زعلانة و زهقانة و الفرح بقا عملة نادرة ؟؟*



نفسي اعرف ليه
بالذات هنا في المنتدي كل لمابدخل اللي زهقان واللي زعلان واللي..واللي بأمانه بحبطوا الواحد هههه
​


----------



## elamer1000 (6 يوليو 2012)

*علشان مش عارفة ايه معنى السعادة*


*لو بتحب تتمنى ايه لحبيبك ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2012)

ليه بقا الغدرهو طبع الناس​


----------



## scream man (6 يوليو 2012)

انا مبحبش !!!!!!!

السؤال : من هو اهم انسان في حياتك ؟؟







(كان نفسي انا الي اجاوب علي السؤال ده )


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 يوليو 2012)

*,.

منورين يآ جمآعة بمشآركآتكم آلجميلة 

...

عيلتى وخصوصاً مآمآ ^_^

...

إمتى ممكن يخونكـ ذكآئكـ  ..؟؟

.،*​


----------



## elamer1000 (6 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههه*

*ممكن تلحق وتجاوب*

*دلوقتى اهم انسان مش ظاهر قوى كلهم متقاربين فى المستوى*

* السؤال : من هو اهم انسان في حياتك ؟؟*

*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (6 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> منورين يآ جمآعة بمشآركآتكم آلجميلة
> 
> ...



*
فى حالة واحدة لما بحب واظن ان حبيبى بيحبنى بجد

ايه امنية حياتك ؟

+++



*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يوليو 2012)

امنيتي أن مش أزعل ربنا ابداا


ايه اكتر كلمه بتدايققك


​


----------



## elamer1000 (6 يوليو 2012)

*هى ليه *

*ايه اكتر شىء بيجرحك ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يوليو 2012)

الكدب والخيانه 

اكتر صفه بتكرها فيك اوفيكي 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2012)

بكره طيبتى احيانا 
ما اكثر شىء بيزعلك من اقرب الناس ليك​


----------



## elamer1000 (6 يوليو 2012)

*الخيانة*

*ايه سبب الخناقة ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يوليو 2012)

هههه دايقتني 

ايه الكلمه اللي نفسك تقولها لربنا دلوقتي
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2012)

اقوله سامحنى 
ايه اكتر صفة مش بتحبها فى صديقك​


----------



## elamer1000 (6 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههه دايقتني
> 
> ايه الكلمه اللي نفسك تقولها لربنا دلوقتي
> ​




*دى مش اجابة يا ماما*

*اقوله واحشتنى*

*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (6 يوليو 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اقوله سامحنى
> ايه اكتر صفة مش بتحبها فى صديقك​




*الكذب فى اى حد*


*ازاى تسعد اللى بتحبه ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يوليو 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *دى مش اجابة يا ماما*
> 
> *اقوله واحشتنى*
> 
> *+++*​



هههههه

طيب علشان عملت حاجه زعلتني 
فاتعصبت عليها 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يوليو 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الكذب فى اى حد*
> 
> 
> *ازاى تسعد اللى بتحبه ؟*
> ...


----------



## elamer1000 (7 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*الخير اللى مستنيه*

*لون عنيك / ى ايه ؟*

*ههههههههههههه*

*+++*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 يوليو 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *الخير اللى مستنيه*
> 
> ...


*آلسؤآل دهـ إجبآرى* :d
بُنى ويُقآل أحيآنـآ عسلى :t23: ..

*,.*


إزآى ممكن تحكم إنكـ *تثق فى شخص* ..؟؟

*.،*
​


----------



## elamer1000 (7 يوليو 2012)

*لما اجربه كتير واعرفه كويس*

*ايه الطب اللى مش ممكن توافق عليه ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يوليو 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *لما اجربه كتير واعرفه كويس*
> 
> *ايه الطلب اللى مش ممكن توافق عليه ؟*
> 
> *+++*​


​ أى شئ ضد قنآعآتى

*,.*

أوصف آلدنيآ فى كلمة ..

*.،*​


----------



## elamer1000 (8 يوليو 2012)

*TEST*

*اوصف الحب فى كلمة ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يوليو 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *TEST*
> 
> *اوصف الحب فى كلمة ؟*
> 
> *+++*​


مغآمرهـ ..



*,.*

أوصف إحسآسكـ بوجود ربنآ فى حيآتكـ ....

*.،*
​


----------



## elamer1000 (8 يوليو 2012)

*حبيبى الوفى*

*اكتر شىء يؤلمك؟*

*+++*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

إن حد يمس كرآمتى 

.*.*.

تجربة إتعلمت منهآ ..

*.،*
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 يوليو 2012)

لما شخص عزيز عليا يموت 


اكتر حاجه لو بنت بتحبيها في الولد
لو ولد اكتر حاجه بتحبها في البنت 
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يوليو 2012)

*اسلوبه و ابتسامته

اخر مرة بكيت/ى فيها كانت ليه ؟؟*


----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *حياتى كلها تجارب و كلها اتعلمت منها على ما اظن
> 
> امتى اخر مرة بكيت/ى ؟؟*


ببكى فى اوقات كتيرة
لكن من جوايا وحبس دموعى
انت اية امنيتك


----------



## be believer (8 يوليو 2012)

[QUOTEانت اية امنيتك][/QUOTE]
أمنيتي : أرجع ل " أنا "

من أنا  ؟؟؟

كملوا شباب...


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

هحآول أغيرهآ ( آلتخلص كلمة صعبة .. ممكن معآلجة )

.*.*.

متى ممكن تكون مش نفسكـ ..؟؟

*.،*​


----------



## elamer1000 (8 يوليو 2012)

*انظر للسماء وهناك اجد الامل من حس بى من يضبط الكل ويجعل للحياة معنى*

*اكتر حاجة تغلبك ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (8 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> هحآول أغيرهآ ( آلتخلص كلمة صعبة .. ممكن معآلجة )
> 
> ...



*لما بغلط
*​*اكتر حاجة تغلبك ؟

+++
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

لمآ يصر حد يهمنى على شئ بيضرهـ أو بيضرنآ .. ويرفض يسمعنى

.*.*.

إيهـ رأيكـ فى آلإنطبآع آلأول ..*؟*

*.،*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (9 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*​
> 
> لمآ يصر حد يهمنى على شئ بيضرهـ أو بيضرنآ .. ويرفض يسمعنى
> 
> ...



مش دايما بيقي صح 

هل يمكن تقوية الإراده ولا دا ما يتغيرش ؟؟​


----------



## elamer1000 (9 يوليو 2012)

*طبعا استطع كل شىء بالمسيح الذى يقوينى*

*اكتر شىء بيجرحك ؟*

*+++*
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يوليو 2012)

لما ولد يكلمني في الحقيقه مش النت 
بتكسف أووي


ايه اكتر حاجه نفسك تعملها دلوقتي ؟ 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يوليو 2012)

ههههههه
سوري احوليت وقرأت غلط السؤال ههه
افتكرت بتقول احرجك مش بيجرحك 



​


----------



## elamer1000 (9 يوليو 2012)

*انــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام*

*تهدى ايه للى بتحب / ى ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (9 يوليو 2012)

وفــــــــــــــــــــــــــائـــــــــــــــي 

ايه هوايتك المفضله ؟؟؟​


----------



## elamer1000 (9 يوليو 2012)

*الرسم*

*ايه اهم حاجة/ شرط فى الشخص اللى ترتبط / ى بيه / ا ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (9 يوليو 2012)

تعرف ربنا كويس 
تاني : *ايه اهم حاجة/ شرط فى الشخص اللى ترتبط / ى بيه / ا ؟*
​


----------



## ponponayah (9 يوليو 2012)

*بيفهمنى من غير ما اتكلم
اكتر حاجة مفتقدها ؟​*


----------



## be believer (9 يوليو 2012)

> *اكتر حاجة مفتقدها ؟*


مصاصة المتة هههههه 

اكتر رياضة بتحبها؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يوليو 2012)

be believer قال:


> مصاصة المتة هههههه
> 
> اكتر رياضة بتحبها؟


 
*السباحه *

*إيه الى نفسك تعمله اوى -- و عمرك ما عملتو؟؟*


----------



## be believer (9 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *السباحه *
> 
> *إيه الى نفسك تعمله اوى -- و عمرك ما عملتو؟؟*


مفيش 
نفس السؤال


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يوليو 2012)

be believer قال:


> مفيش
> نفس السؤال


 
* مفيش؟؟*
* انا نفسى فى حجات كتييير اوى--- نفسى  ابقا عروسه مايه  نص سمكه و نص انسان هههههههههههههههه دى طبعا عمرى ما عملتها *


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * مفيش؟؟*
> * انا نفسى فى حجات كتييير اوى--- نفسى  ابقا عروسه مايه  نص سمكه و نص انسان هههههههههههههههه دى طبعا عمرى ما عملتها *


هههههههههههـ
فكرتينى وأنآ صغيرة كنت فآكرة إنى لمآ هنزل آلبحر هبقى عروسة وأوبشن آلرجلين يتحول لزعنوفة :new6: ..

*,.
*
أمممم طيب بم إن مفيش سؤآل
فقولنآ أحلى ذكرى فآكرهآ من طفولتكـ  ..



*.،*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يوليو 2012)

*طفولتى كلها كانت حلوة .. اجمل ما فيها كانو صحابى فى الخدمة كنا بنقضى تقريبا اليوم كله مع بعض كل يوم من اول ما نصحى بنروح على النوم .. مش ناسية ولا يوم فيهم 

حلم نفسك يتحقق ؟؟*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يوليو 2012)

لا الاحلام كتيرة

مين القديس اللى كل ما تقرى سيرته تنبهرى بيها ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طفولتى كلها كانت حلوة .. اجمل ما فيها كانو صحابى فى الخدمة كنا بنقضى تقريبا اليوم كله مع بعض كل يوم من اول ما نصحى بنروح على النوم .. مش ناسية ولا يوم فيهم
> 
> حلم نفسك يتحقق ؟؟*


أصحى آلصبح آلآقى آلإخوآن أختفو :yahoo: ..

*,.

*
إمتى بتقرر تنسحب من حيآة شخص ..؟



*.،*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

آلقديسة رفقة ..
وسؤآلى فوق  ..*
* 


*.،*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يوليو 2012)

ايه الكلام الكبير دة انسحاب وانقلاب هههههههههههه

+ ايه اكتر قسم بتحبيه فى المنتدى هنا ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ايه الكلام الكبير دة انسحاب وانقلاب هههههههههههه
> 
> + ايه اكتر قسم بتحبيه فى المنتدى هنا ؟


إنقلآب إيهـ هتودينآ فى دآهيهـ هههههههـ

أمممم 
آلمنتدى آلعآم وآلشبآبيآت وآلأخبآر ---> مشآركة
آلشبهآت وآلمرشد آلروحى ---> قرآءة

*,.*


أى نوع من آلكتب بتفضلهـ ..؟؟




*.،*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> إنقلآب إيهـ هتودينآ فى دآهيهـ هههههههـ
> 
> أمممم
> آلمنتدى آلعآم وآلشبآبيآت وآلأخبآر ---> مشآركة
> ...



هههههه بحب الكتب العقائدية واللاهوتية والثقافية 

+ ايه الترنيمة اللى بترنيما لما تكونى مضايقة ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هههههه بحب الكتب العقائدية واللاهوتية والثقافية
> 
> + ايه الترنيمة اللى بترنيما لما تكونى مضايقة ؟


أوعى تفكر إنى نسيتكـ

*,.*

مين شفيعكـ ..؟



*.،*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يوليو 2012)

شفيعى ماما العدرا اولا الملاك ميخائيل وابونا بيشوى كامل

+" يكون معاك ما يكون عليك " دة قول لابونا اندراوس الصمؤيلى تحبى تقوليه لمين ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يوليو 2012)

أقولها لاختي 

اكتر كلمه بتحب او بتحبي الناس تناديكي بيها
​


----------



## Samir poet (9 يوليو 2012)

كلمةسمورةالدلع بتاعى
ههههههههههههههه
ايةاكتر حاجة بتجرحك


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> كلمةسمورةالدلع بتاعى
> ههههههههههههههه
> ايةاكتر حاجة بتجرحك


مسآس كرآمتى

*,.*

إيهـ هو مفهوم آلحرية بآلنسبآلكـ ..؟

*.،*
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يوليو 2012)

ان يكون حريه الرأي حريه فكر حريه عقيده 


ايه اكتر كلمه بتوجع قلبك

​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 يوليو 2012)

*الحب*

*ايه اكتر كلمة بتريحك ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يوليو 2012)

متخافيش ربنا معاكي

ايه اكتر كلمه لما حد يقولها ليك او ليكي بتتعصب جدااا
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> متخافيش ربنا معاكي
> 
> ايه اكتر كلمه لما حد يقولها ليك او ليكي بتتعصب جدااا



كلمة " *ربنآ يسهل* "
طبعاً لتكن مشيئتهـ .. لكن دآيماً بسمعهآ بصيغة آلإتكآل آلتآم على ربنآ
وبشئ من آلهروب من مسئوليآتنآ

 *,.*

بتتصرف إزآى مع آلنآس آلمتطفلة وآلحشرية :t19: ..؟




*.،*​ 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يوليو 2012)

> بتتصرف إزآى مع آلنآس آلمتطفلة وآلحشرية :t19: ..؟


عادى ربنا مدينى نعمة على كل موقف بان ارد اجابات مختصرة ومبهمة ههههههه

+ ايه الصفة اللى مش بتحبيها فى شخصيتك؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يوليو 2012)

أممممم ممكن ان بصدق اي حد

نفسك تقول لمين يااااااه فينك من زمان وحشتني ؟
​


----------



## Samir poet (10 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أممممم ممكن ان بصدق اي حد
> 
> نفسك تقول لمين يااااااه فينك من زمان وحشتني ؟
> ​


*لى بنت كانت غالية عليا اووووووى
اعرفها
اللى بعدى
نفسك تشوفنى  حقيقى
ههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 يوليو 2012)

*لا مش نفسى ولا بتمنى حتى

سؤال الا بعدى 

ايه طموحك وهل ممكن تتنازل عنها من اجل حد ؟
*


----------



## Samir poet (10 يوليو 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *لا مش نفسى ولا بتمنى حتى
> 
> سؤال الا بعدى
> 
> ...


امممممممممم
دول سولين مش سؤوالواحد
امممممممممممم
مش عاوزة تاشوفينى
ههههههههههههههه
ماشى
الاجابة
طموحى اكون  شاعر حد يقدرو
لا مش ممكن اتنزل عن الموهبة اللى بيدينها ربنا
بجد ربنا كدا يحسابنى عليها
اللى بعدى 
انت او انتى امت بتكون عنيد


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> اللى بعدى
> انت او انتى امتى بتكون عنيد



معظم آلوقت ...

*,.*

    فى نظركـ أيهـ أكتر شئ فى حيآتنآ يستحق آلتضحية ..؟؟




*.،*​ 
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> معظم آلوقت ...
> 
> *,.*
> 
> ...



*


مشعارفه ليه بكره كلمه تضحيه   لكن الا ممكن عشانه
اضحى بالعالم كله هو ربنا ومن بعده اهلى غير كدة مش هقدر

السؤال الا بعدى ,,

هل هتقبل تتنازل عن طموحك لو الانسان الا عايز يرتبط بيك عايز كدة !!

*


----------



## +febronia+ (10 يوليو 2012)

اكيييد لاء لان مش هبقي ضمنا اننا نستمر ..

نفس السؤال للبعدي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يوليو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> اكيييد لاء لان مش هبقي ضمنا اننا نستمر ..
> 
> نفس السؤال للبعدي



لو بحب الشخص دا اكييييد اه

ممكن تعمل ايه لو اعز صديق اوصديقه خانتك ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يوليو 2012)

لا يستطيع الشئ أن يضر الانسان مالم يضر الانسان نفسه
يعنى مش هفضل اغلى واحرق فى دمى
لا
هيتحط ع الهامش ..بلا عودة لسطور صفحة حياتى

....
مش فى دماغى سؤال دلوقتى 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ممكن تعمل ايه لو اعز صديق اوصديقه خانتك ؟


نفس إجآبة سآمح
وأزود عليهآ إن آلحيآهـ مش بتقف على إنسآن .. خصوصاُ لو كآن خآين 

*,.*

إمتى ممكن تمشى لوحدكـ عكس كل آلعآلم ..؟؟



*.،*
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> لا يستطيع الشئ أن يضر الانسان مالم يضر الانسان نفسه
> يعنى مش هفضل اغلى واحرق فى دمى
> لا
> هيتحط ع الهامش ..بلا عودة لسطور صفحة حياتى
> ...



أممممم 
تماام بس المشكله دايما قدامي فابفتكر


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> نفس إجآبة سآمح
> وأزود عليهآ إن آلحيآهـ مش بتقف على إنسآن .. خصوصاُ لو كآن خآين
> 
> *,.
> ...



لوكانت حاجه تخص المسيح 

ايه اكتر حاجه بتكسفك اوبتكسيفك ؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لوكانت حاجه تخص المسيح
> 
> ايه اكتر حاجه بتكسفك او بتكسيفك ؟
> ​


أكيد أى خطية بتخلينآ نتكسف من نفسنآ 

*,.*

أكتر شئ مُحير بآلنسبآلكـ ..؟



*.،*
​


----------



## چاكس (11 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أكيد أى خطية بتخلينآ نتكسف من نفسنآ
> 
> *,.*
> 
> ...



تعصب المتدينين

ما هى المرونة النفسية ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2012)

لا مش عارف هههههههههههه 

+ ايه اجمل دير زرته


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> لا مش عارف هههههههههههه
> 
> + ايه اجمل دير زرته


مش موضوع أجمل بس دير آلأنبآ تومآس آلسآئح حسيت فيهـ برآحة مختلفة
وكمآن أديرة آلبحر آلأحمر

​ *,.*

 مكآن بتعتبرهـ عآلمكـ آلخآص ..؟




 *.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 يوليو 2012)

اى مكان فيه هدوء
...

نفس السؤال
​


----------



## elamer1000 (11 يوليو 2012)

*كل الدنيا *

*لو قابلت الى حبيته وارتبط بغيرك تعمل ايه ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يوليو 2012)

لا مش عارفه 

تعمل ايه لو اعز شخص علي قلب فجأه مش عايز يكلمك ؟

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 يوليو 2012)

هحاول اعرف ايه السبب اللى خلاه يتغير

بتسامح بسهولة والا اللى غلط فى حقك بتركنه على جمب ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> هحاول اعرف ايه السبب اللى خلاه يتغير
> 
> بتسامح بسهولة والا اللى غلط فى حقك بتركنه على جمب ؟
> ​




لالا بسامح ومش بشيل حاجه لحد
بس لما يكون حد قريب بزعل شويه 
وبنتصالح علطول 


معاك او معاكي ورده تحب تهديها لمين اذكر اسم ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 يوليو 2012)

ملكيش دعوة بالاسم بقى :a63: 
للى ببالى 
ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ 

اول طفل او طفله ليك هتمسيها ايه ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ملكيش دعوة بالاسم بقى :a63:
> للى ببالى
> ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه ماااااااااشي :nunu0000:

الولد ممكن ديفيد او بيتر
البنت لسه مش فكرت

اكتر حاجه ندمت عليها في حياتك ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2012)

> اكتر حاجه ندمت عليها في حياتك ؟



لا وأندم ليه ...؟ مادام بعمل اللى ربنا عاوزه وانا مستريحله يبقى مندمش على حاجة 

+ تفتكرى الملاك الحارس شكله ازاى ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يوليو 2012)

*ممممممم  تخيلى  زى الصور كدا...*

















* تفتكر شىء عجيب حدث لك فى حياتك؟؟*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2012)

+ الحاجات العجيبة كتيرة ومش هقول عجيبة لكن هقول ايد ربنا واضحة كتير فى حياتى ونعمة كتيرة قوى وانا مستحقش.

+ سؤالى اكتر مرنم او مرنمة بتحبيها ؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (12 يوليو 2012)

*كلهم حلويين بس اغلبهم بيتر بديع *

ايه اكتر ايه بتحبها ؟؟؟​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2012)

"إِنْ رَأَيْتَ ظُلْمَ الْفَقِيرِ وَنَزْعَ الْحَقِّ وَالْعَدْلِ فِي الْبِلاَدِ، فَلاَ تَرْتَعْ مِنَ الأَمْرِ، لأَنَّ فَوْقَ الْعَالِي عَالِيًا يُلاَحِظُ، وَالأَعْلَى فَوْقَهُمَا" (سفر الجامعة 5: 8)

+ وانت اكتر شخصية فى الكتاب المقدس بتحس انك تشبهها نوعا ما ؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (12 يوليو 2012)

بطرس الرسول

انت وصغير كان نفسك تبقي ايه لما تكبر ؟؟​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يوليو 2012)

كان نفسى ابقا صاحبت ملجاء كبير .....

 إيه الحاجه الى اتمنتها جامد و اتحققت؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (12 يوليو 2012)

اني اكتب شعــــر

ايه اهم حاجه بتعملها ف يومك ؟؟؟​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يوليو 2012)

*على حسب نظام يومى بيختلف كل فترة تبع الدراسة و اختلاف نظامها او الاجازة و هكذا 

مين اقرب حد ليك ؟*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2012)

اقرب حد ليا بابا يسوع 

وإنتى ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يوليو 2012)

اكيد طبعا بابا يسوع
وفي ناس كتيير ليا 


ايه هي غلطه عمرك ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اكيد طبعا بابا يسوع
> وفي ناس كتيير ليا
> 
> 
> ...


إنى فى فترهـ معينة سلمت نفسى لحآلة حزن صعبة

*,.*

تفتكر إيهـ أصعب وهم ممكن يعيشهـ آلإنسآن ..؟



*.،*
​ ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2012)

لما يحب يعيش ويتلذذ بالخطية دة اكبر وهم انه هيشبع عطشه
ولكن كل من يشرب من هذا الماء يعطش..

+ كل سنة وانتى طيبة بمناسبة فطر صوم الاباء الرسل
فطرتى بقى ايه النهاردة ههههههههههه؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> + كل سنة وانتى طيبة بمناسبة فطر صوم الاباء الرسل
> فطرتى بقى ايه النهاردة ههههههههههه؟


ههههههـ
أولاً وإنت طيب ^_^
للأسف لإنى تعبآنة معرفتش آكل كويس :vava: ....
فـ فطرت خضآر سوتيهـ ولحمة مسلوقة 

*,.*

فى نظركـ .. إيهـ هى أسعد لحظة فى حيآة آلإنسآن ..؟


*.،*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2012)

+ ايه السؤال الصعب دة ههههههههه
بس هحاول اجاوب باختصار لان اللحظات السعيدة كتيرة بالنسبالى زى :
انى اشوف اللى حواليا مبسوطين دى لحظة بحبها قوى
انى اخلى اللى بيبكى قدامى يضحك وهو فى عز حزنه ههههه مع انى مش دمى خفيف تقيل يعنى ههههههه
واجمل لحظات بحبها بقى لما اصلى وابقى بتكلم مع ربنا ...

كفاية كدة

سؤالى بقى : 

مطمنة للمستقبل ولا فى قلق جواكى ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 يوليو 2012)

قلق للاسف

راسم خطة لحياتك والا سايبها بركاوى ؟
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 يوليو 2012)

ان هناك أخر غير يسوع يدير هذا الكون بحكمته​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2012)

زى ما كاتب فى التوقيع انا واخد الجملة دى



> *أكتب خططك بقلمٍ من رصاص، وسلم الله الممحاة !*



+ ساعات فى الصلاة بنقول عبارات وطلبات جميلة خالص وتسال نفسك ازاى جت الطلبة دى على لسانى.........ودى بتكون من عمل روح الله القدوس

تفتكر اى طلبه طلبتها وانت مكنتش مجهزلها فى صلاتك ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 يوليو 2012)

مبحبش أسأل أنا ..

بس هسأل وخلاص ..

مين هو رئيس مصر الحالي 

خخخخخخخ


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> مبحبش أسأل أنا ..
> 
> بس هسأل وخلاص ..
> 
> ...


هههههههـ
ممكن أستعين بصديق .. بين قوسين آلمرشد :new6: 

*,**.*

تفتكر مصر رآيحة على فين ..*؟*



*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يوليو 2012)

*استاذى جلال عامر الله يرحمه قالها  : ابقو اسألو قبل ما تركبو  

ايه اكتر حاجة بتخاف منها ؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *استاذى جلال عامر الله يرحمه قالها  : ابقو اسألو قبل ما تركبو
> 
> ايه اكتر حاجة بتخاف منها ؟*


نفسى .. لإنهآ أكتر حد قآدر على إيذآئى

*,.*

تفتكر آلفلسفة كـ طريقة تفكير مش كعلم ..  أفآدت آلإنسآن ولآ عقدت حيآتهـ أكتر ..؟




*.،*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> نفسى .. لإنهآ أكتر حد قآدر على إيذآئى
> 
> *,.*
> 
> ...



*دة يعتمد على تعريفك لمفهوم الفلسفة كفكر .. يُقال إن كل انسان فيلسوف نفسه ..

ايه اكتر سؤال بتسأله لنفسك و مش لاقيله اجابة ؟*


----------



## minatosaaziz (12 يوليو 2012)

هو ليه ربنا سمح بالغزو العربي اللي ضيع  الهوية المصرية واللغة المصرية الى الابد ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *دة يعتمد على تعريفك لمفهوم الفلسفة كفكر .. يُقال إن كل انسان فيلسوف نفسه ..
> 
> ايه اكتر سؤال بتسأله لنفسك و مش لاقيله اجابة ؟*


أممم صح .. بس كنت أقصد بآلتفكير آلفلسفى هو آلتعمق دآيمـآ فى حقيقة آلأمور وقرآءة مآ بين سطورهآ
فيهـ أسئلة كتيــــر ..منهآ أنآ ليهـ عآيشهـ أسآساً ..؟!

*,.*

طيب نفس آلسؤآل ...



*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يوليو 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> هو ليه ربنا سمح بالغزو العربي اللي ضيع  الهوية المصرية واللغة المصرية الى الابد ؟



*ما أبعد احكامك عن الفحص و طرقك عن الاستقصاء *



Secret_flower قال:


> أممم صح .. بس كنت أقصد بآلتفكير آلفلسفى هو آلتعمق دآيمـآ فى حقيقة آلأمور وقرآءة مآ بين سطورهآ
> فيهـ أسئلة كتيــــر ..منهآ أنآ ليهـ عآيشهـ أسآساً ..؟!
> 
> *,.*
> ...



*انهى سؤال بقا ؟؟ انا عايشة ليه ولا سؤال الفلسفة ؟؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انهى سؤال بقا ؟؟ انا عايشة ليه ولا سؤال الفلسفة ؟؟*



معلش توهتكم .. :08:
سؤآلكـ إنتى ...





> *ايه اكتر سؤال بتسأله لنفسك و مش لاقيله اجابة ؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

أمممم هجآوب عليهـ تآنى
من آلأسئلة دى .. ليهـ غآلباُ آلنآس بتدور أول شئ على عيوب آلإنسآن قبل مميزآتهـ ..!

.*.*.

وهسأل آلسؤآل نفسهـ
ليهـ غآلباُ آلنآس بتدور أول شئ على عيوب آلإنسآن قبل مميزآتهـ ..؟
 

*.،*

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يوليو 2012)

مش كلهم، لكن اللى بيعمل كدا اكيد لان قلبه مش نضيف، حقود، جواه عيوب ومش قادر يتخلص منها؛ وعلشان كدا بيحاول يظهر عيوب الغير.

قول تلاتة من عيوبك؟وتلانة من مميزاتك؟ (اختيارى) ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> مش كلهم، لكن اللى بيعمل كدا اكيد لان قلبه مش نضيف، حقود، جواه عيوب ومش قادر يتخلص منها؛ وعلشان كدا بيحاول يظهر عيوب الغير.
> 
> قول تلاتة من عيوبك؟وتلانة من مميزاتك؟ (اختيارى) ​


عنيدهـ جداً
قليل لمآ بتعصب لكن سآعتهآ بتبقى عصبيتى صعبة
مش بثق فى آلنآس بسرعة
أحيآنآ ببقى حسآسة فوق آللزوم 

أقول تآنى 
أمآ آلمميزآت .. مقدرش أحكم فيهآ لوحدى

*,.*

أيهـ أكتر حآجة بتعصبكـ ..*؟*



*.،*

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يوليو 2012)

لما كلامى مش يتنفذ فى حاجات معينه
ــ ـ ـ  ـ ـ ـ 
اصعب احساس حسيته ؟
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يوليو 2012)

*الفشل

احلى ذكرى فى طفولتك ؟*


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الفشل
> *


نعم يا ختى ! ما انتى كبرتى اهو وبقيتى دكتور ايكونش عايزة تتطلعى القمر وانا مش عارف...آل فشل آل
ـــ ـــ ـــ ـــ ــــ ــــ
انى مكنتش بذاكر
بصراحة  طفولة عادية بس كان كل اللى يتشاكل معايا بعضه 
ـــ ـــ ـــ ـــ ــــ ـــ
انجرحت قبل كدا؟ وياترى لو انجرحت ايه كان رد فعلك؟
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> نعم يا ختى ! ما انتى كبرتى اهو وبقيتى دكتور ايكونش عايزة تتطلعى القمر وانا مش عارف...آل فشل آل
> ـــ ـــ ـــ ـــ ــــ ــــ
> انى مكنتش بذاكر
> بصراحة  طفولة عادية بس كان كل اللى يتشاكل معايا بعضه
> ...



*تفتكر فيه حاجة ضيعتنى غير قركم دة :t33: ايوة مرة فى حياتى فشلت و نشكر ربنا عدت 

اة اتجرحت من أصدقائى ... عادى تعبت شوية و عيدت ترتيب حياتى و أولوياتى و اللى اكيد مكانوش هما فيها 

لو تختار صفة فى الحياة تلغيها تماما من على وجه الارض تختار ايه ؟*


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يوليو 2012)

الحسد علشان منقرش عليكِ تانى 

الحقد 


اكتر حاجة بتستفزك ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> الحسد علشان منقرش عليكِ تانى
> 
> الحقد
> 
> ...



في حاجات كتيير بس مش هقول عليها علشان هتقولها ليا ههههههههههه :beee:


اكتر كلمه بتفرحك ؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> في حاجات كتيير بس مش هقول عليها علشان هتقولها ليا ههههههههههه :beee:
> 
> 
> اكتر كلمه بتفرحك ؟
> ​



الكتير دول انا عارف حاجة واحدة منهم يا ...وانشاء الله هعرف الحاجات الباقية قريب 

الكلمة الحلوة


اكتر مقولة او اكتر آية بتحبها ؟
​


----------



## +febronia+ (16 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اكتر مقولة او اكتر آية بتحبها ؟
> ​



مكتوبة علي اول بروفيلي 

نفس السؤال للبعدي


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 يوليو 2012)

*,.

* أستطيع كل شئ فى آلمسيح آلذى يقوينى


.*.*.

إيهـ أكتر شئ بيخليكـ متفآئل ..؟


*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يوليو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> مكتوبة علي اول بروفيلي
> 
> نفس السؤال للبعدي



رجلى مش هتعتب بروفايلك تانى  
ــ ـــــ ــــــــــــ ــــــــــ
حب الكل وانت بعيد عن الكل


اخر مرة بكيت فيها ؟ واذكرالسبب..لو تحب


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> .*.*.
> 
> إيهـ أكتر شئ بيخليكـ متفآئل ..؟
> ...



ان ربنا لسه بيحبنى واكيد مدبر لى امورى


بتعرف ترد على اسأله مفاجائه والا بتتلغبط ومبتبقاش عارف تقول ايه؟
م الاخر لمض والا لا؟


----------



## soul & life (16 يوليو 2012)

*ليلة  امبارح حلمت حلم مؤلم وغلس بيعكس واقع مؤلم .. هو  صورتك ومكانتك عند اقرب الناس ليك واد ايه  بنكون مظلومين وبننعمل نفسنا مش واخدين بالنا من كتر الوجع اللى حسيته من الحلم صحيت بكيت ورجعت نمت تانى .. هه*

*السؤال لمن سياْتى بعدى.... ابيخ موقف مر عليك مش قادر تنساه او تنسيه ؟*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ان ربنا لسه بيحبنى واكيد مدبر لى امورى
> 
> 
> بتعرف ترد على اسأله مفاجائه والا بتتلغبط ومبتبقاش عارف تقول ايه؟
> م الاخر لمض والا لا؟



هههههههههه
مش مع كل الناس :t33:
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> بتعرف ترد على اسأله مفاجائه والا بتتلغبط ومبتبقاش عارف تقول ايه؟
> م الاخر لمض والا لا؟



*هههههههههههههههههههه انا غلبانة:smil12:*



نيفيان قال:


> *
> السؤال لمن سياْتى بعدى.... ابيخ موقف مر عليك مش قادر تنساه او تنسيه ؟
> *


*

لا انا اغلبها مواقف كوميدية متتنساش بصراحة او بمعنى اصح انا حياتى كلها متتنساش الحمد لله :t33:

اكتر حاجة بتهتم بيها فى شكلك ايه ؟*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه انا غلبانة:smil12:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أمممم
كله بهتم بكل حاجه 
........

*لما بتتعصب ؟؟

1-بتزعق
2-بتكسر حاجه جنبك
3-بتقعد في الاوضه وتسكت
4-بتسيب البيت وتمشي 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يوليو 2012)

للاسف بزعق بس 

لو حبيت شخص والشخص دا سابك وحب غيرك ..هل هتحضر فرحه ؟


​


----------



## soul & life (17 يوليو 2012)

*اه طبعا دا لازم احضر فرحه واباركله كمان  لان الحب مش معناه خالص الامتلاك بالعكس طالما حبيت وبجد  يبقا اكيد بتمناله الخير وطالما هو اخد قرار بالارتباط من غير ى يبقا مكنش سعيد معايا  ومقدار حبنا للاخر  يرغمنا باننا نتمناله كل الخير ولازم اشاركه فرحته كمان*


----------



## soul & life (17 يوليو 2012)

نسيت السؤال   لو جالك او جاتلك فرصه انك تهاجر هتهاجر ؟ ولو  لا هيكون ليه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> نسيت السؤال لو جالك او جاتلك فرصه انك تهاجر هتهاجر ؟ ولو لا هيكون ليه


 
* الإجابه لا.....*
* لإن الفرصه عندى.. و انا بحارب علشان اقعد...*
* ليه بئا.....*
* علشان بحب مصر...   محدش يقول لى مجنونه.....*:act19:
* انا تعبت اوى.... مش عايزا ابداء من الصفر...  و لو غرض الصفر خوف من الإتهاض فانا مش خايفا... و بحس انى انانيه لو مشيت و سبت كل المسيحيين الى فى البلد الى مش عندهم فرصه يسافرو....*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يوليو 2012)

*نسيت السؤال بردو  ههههههههههههه*
* لو حد اجنبى إتقدم ليكى توافقى؟؟*
* و لو شاب-- عندك استعداد تتجوز واحده اجنبيه؟؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 يوليو 2012)

اوافق وياليت يكون ايطالي او اسباني وادفع له المهر والشبكه هههههه

سؤال

للبنات .. هل توافقي على حلق شعرك زيرو لاجل طلب من شخص غالي  جدا عاوز يشوف قد ايه بتسمعي كلامو


----------



## soul & life (17 يوليو 2012)

*تصدقى يا هيفا ءالسؤال غريب اوى وفورلى اعصابى ودمى *
*ازاى يعنى تسمحى لحد انه يطلب منك الطلب السخيف دا ؟؟؟؟ مهما كانت مكانته  او صفته فى حياتك لالالالالا مش ممكن يكون ليا علاقه او مجرد معرفه بشخصيه ممكن تبيح لنفسها انها تطلب طلب  كده انسان زى كده بيطلب طلب غريب جدا كده بس لمجرد انه يتاكد انا بسمع كلامه او لا دا يكون انسان مريض ومكانه الطبيعى المصحه او مستشفى الامراض النفسيه والعصبيه ال احلقى شعرك ال  هههههه  فورتى اعصابى يا شيخه مش لاعبه معاكم تانى هههههههه*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 يوليو 2012)

شفتي ازاي نذليين انا لو مر علي موقف زي ده
 مش حيبرد دمي غير لما اخذ روحه قليل الادب  هههههه

نسيتي سؤال من صدمه ماشي انا حسال ثاني 

ايه رايكم عمليات تجميل السره دي موضه طبعا مش شرط تكون متشوهه
 .. ممكن تعملوها؟


----------



## TELLER (17 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *تصدقى يا هيفا ءالسؤال غريب اوى وفورلى اعصابى ودمى *
> *ازاى يعنى تسمحى لحد انه يطلب منك الطلب السخيف دا ؟؟؟؟ مهما كانت مكانته او صفته فى حياتك لالالالالا مش ممكن يكون ليا علاقه او مجرد معرفه بشخصيه ممكن تبيح لنفسها انها تطلب طلب كده انسان زى كده بيطلب طلب غريب جدا كده بس لمجرد انه يتاكد انا بسمع كلامه او لا دا يكون انسان مريض ومكانه الطبيعى المصحه او مستشفى الامراض النفسيه والعصبيه ال احلقى شعرك ال هههههه فورتى اعصابى يا شيخه مش لاعبه معاكم تانى هههههههه*


 
*ايه المشكلة  يمكن بينجذب للمراءة الصلعاء*
*الحب تفانى*


----------



## soul & life (17 يوليو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *ايه المشكلة  يمكن بينجذب للمراءة الصلعاء*
> *الحب تفانى*


 


ايه المشكله ازااى يعنى؟؟؟ المفروض لو انا بعز شخصيه ما وليها مكانه وغلاوه عندى مطلبش منها طلب يهين انسانيتها ويجرح مشاعرها واضعها فى موقف عليها انها تثبتلى  بسخافه مدا  ارضائها لغرورى وكيانى وطلباتى
دا طلب مريض من انسان مريض وبعدين هو ايه اللى الحب تفانى ... جميل الحب تفانى وتضحيه واحتواء  وكل حاجه فين بقا الحب  فى  انه يطلب منها تحلق شعرها ؟؟؟؟؟ انا ضدد ان يكون  دا اسلوب بين البشر اللى يملك زمام الامور يحكم ويتحكم مبدء غلط ومرفوض تماما


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يوليو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *ايه المشكلة يمكن بينجذب للمراءة الصلعاء*
> *الحب تفانى*


*:mus25: الحب تفانى :mus13:*
* ههههههههههههههههههه و صلعاء هههههههه*
* طيب انا بحب و بنجزب للراجل الى رموشه منتوشه  هههههههههه*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 يوليو 2012)

خلاص بااااااس لسؤال تجميل السره 

الظاهر محدش سمع عنه غيري .. حبو يعني وحده تجمل بطنها 
سؤال
اذا ورثتم ورث بالملاييين وعرفتم ان الفلوس مصدرها حرام حتاخدوها؟


----------



## TELLER (17 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> ايه المشكله ازااى يعنى؟؟؟ المفروض لو انا بعز شخصيه ما وليها مكانه وغلاوه عندى مطلبش منها طلب يهين انسانيتها ويجرح مشاعرها واضعها فى موقف عليها انها تثبتلى بسخافه مدا ارضائها لغرورى وكيانى وطلباتى
> دا طلب مريض من انسان مريض وبعدين هو ايه اللى الحب تفانى ... جميل الحب تفانى وتضحيه واحتواء وكل حاجه فين بقا الحب فى انه يطلب منها تحلق شعرها ؟؟؟؟؟ انا ضدد ان يكون دا اسلوب بين البشر اللى يملك زمام الامور يحكم ويتحكم مبدء غلط ومرفوض تماما


 
*مستغربة الموضوع ليه*
*هو مش ممكن واحد يطلب من حبيبته تعمل شعرها قصة  معينة*
*طيب ده القصة ال بيحبها انها تكون قرعة*
*حظها طلع مع واحد خربان بيحب يشوف حبيبته ظلبطة قدامة*
*يا اما تحبه وترضيه وميهمهاش العالم كله*
*او متحبوش*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> خلاص بااااااس لسؤال تجميل السره
> 
> الظاهر محدش سمع عنه غيري .. حبو يعني وحده تجمل بطنها
> سؤال
> اذا ورثتم ورث بالملاييين وعرفتم ان الفلوس مصدرها حرام حتاخدوها؟


* ايوا هاخدها و هوزعها فى الحلااال :smile01هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
* تنظيف اموال هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

* بتصدقم  فى الحب من اول نظره؟؟*
​


----------



## TELLER (17 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *:mus25: الحب تفانى :mus13:*
> *ههههههههههههههههههه و صلعاء هههههههه*
> *طيب انا بحب و بنجزب للراجل الى رموشه منتوشه هههههههههه*


* لو قبلت انك تبقى ظلبطة عشانه*
*هيقبل يبقى منتوش عشانك*
*وتبقوا cuple حكاية*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (17 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ايوا هاخدها و هوزعها فى الحلااال :smile01هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *تنظيف اموال هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *بتصدقم فى الحب من اول نظره؟؟*​



اممممممممممممممممممممممم  ايوة بصدق من القصص الي بسمعها :new8:

اكثر موقف محرج   حصلك/ لكِ
​


----------



## soul & life (17 يوليو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *مستغربة الموضوع ليه*
> *هو مش ممكن واحد يطلب من حبيبته تعمل شعرها قصة  معينة*
> *طيب ده القصة ال بيحبها انها تكون قرعة*
> *حظها طلع مع واحد خربان بيحب يشوف حبيبته ظلبطة قدامة*
> ...


 اولا السؤال كان انها توافق لو طلب منها تحلق علشان خاطر هو يتاْكد انها بتسمع كلامه او لا  .......... دا كان السؤال ملوش علاقه خالص باللى حضرتك بتطرحه  واللى هو حبيبها عاوز يشوفها  بتسريحه معينه طلبه كان  علشان يثبت لنفسه انه ممشيها على العجين متلغبطهوش انت حورت الموضوع خالص
 وبعدين  اكيد حضرتك عارف  ان المراه تاجها  فى شعرها لو هو طلب منها كده يبقا انا صدقت لما قولت انها  شخصيه مريضه ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 يوليو 2012)

تيلر الله يعين من تاخذك بتصلعها هههههه
هدو ياجماعه ماكانش سؤال

اكثر موقف محرج ما اذكر

سؤال

تحب او تحبين الكبسه وبشوتفضلها دجاج ولا لحم ههههههه خوش سؤال


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (17 يوليو 2012)

*سدقينى لو اعرف ايه هى الكبسه كنت قلتلك اجربها الاول واقلك رئيى فيها ^_^

سؤال الى بعدى ،،

استخرج من حياتك تلات دروس اتعلمتها : )
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 يوليو 2012)

الكبسة يعنى واحد يحرجك 
ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ
1- انى مبقتش اثق فى اى حد بسهولة
2- ان لا احب إلا عندما اكون مستعدا لانى عندما اكون غير مستعد سأجرح وأنجرح
الدرس التالت لسه موصلش ^_^

ــــــــــــــــــــ
لو شخص جرحك سواء كان حبيب او غيره..ايه هيكون رد فعلك معاه ؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> لو شخص جرحك سواء كان حبيب او غيره..ايه هيكون رد فعلك معاه ؟
> ​


لو شخص قريب منى وكآن بدون قصد منهـ .. هعآتبهـ وأوضحلهـ إن تصرفهـ آلمنى ..
أمآ لو غير كدهـ أو متعمد .. هوقفهـ عند حدهـ بلبآقة على حسب آلموقف ..

*,.*

تفتكر ممكن نعيش من غير أصدقآء ..؟



*.،*
​


----------



## the shepherd (17 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> تفتكر ممكن نعيش من غير أصدقآء ..؟​


 
اثبتت التجارب - الشخصية و العامة - اننا للاسف قادرون و بشكل مخيف 
فالانسان الذي بأرادته استطاع ان ينفصل عن اصل الحياة ( الله ) كيف يواجه صعوبة في الانفصال عن مظاهرها ( الاخرين ) 
فالانسان للاسف قادر ان يحيا في ذاته , في عالمه الخاص
" ان صح ان ندعوها حياة " 
و الاكثر اسفاً انه قد يستمتع بها لابعد الحدود لدرجة انه هو من يطلب تلك الحياة 
حتي ان لم تفرض عليه ​ 
ماذا ينقصنا لنشعر بالرضا و السعادة ؟؟ ماذا نريد بعد ؟​


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 يوليو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> ​
> ماذا ينقصنا لنشعر بالرضا و السعادة ؟؟ ماذا نريد بعد ؟​



نآقصنآ نعرف مصدر آلسعآدة آلحقيقى ونسعى ليهـ .. لإن عدم معرفتهـ هو سبب شقآئنآ فى حد ذآتهـ ..


*,.*

إنسآن بتعتبرهـ قدوتكـ أو أضآفلكـ لمسة مؤثرهـ فى حيآتكـ ..؟
ويآ ريت تعرفنآ آلسبب .. 


*.،*

​


----------



## soul & life (17 يوليو 2012)

*سيدنا ... قداسة البابا شنودة*

*السبب طبعا الاسباب كتير جدا لكن انا فى مرحله معينه قربت اوى من كل عظاته وقريتله كتير جدااا الفتره دى كنت فى ازمه وكانت ممكن تنهى على حياتى*
*كنت  طول الوقت تقريبا يا بسمعله عظات او بقراله كتب ومقالات  والغريب ان فى كل مشكله واجهتنى فى الفتره دى كان بتتبعتلى رساله فى عظاته فى كتبه وبتكون واضحه اوى انها لامسه مشكلتى او الموقف اللى انا فيه  هو له فضل كبير اوى عليا *
*غير شخصيتى تماما علشان كده يوم نياحته انا كانت حالتى صعبه اوى فووق الوصف  بكلامه وعظاته غير فيا كتيررر .*

*كالعاده نسيت السؤال*


*لو حد بينك وبينه عشره طويله والحد دا بطبعه متهور وجه فى مره غلط فيك وجرحك جرح  مش هين  لو بعد زمن جه اتاْسف وطلب انه يرجع يكون صديق لك تانى  هتوافق *

*ولو اه ليه ؟ ولو لا كمان ليه؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *لو حد بينك وبينه عشره طويله والحد دا بطبعه متهور وجه فى مره غلط فيك وجرحك جرح  مش هين  لو بعد زمن جه اتاْسف وطلب انه يرجع يكون صديق لك تانى  هتوافق *
> 
> *ولو اه ليه ؟ ولو لا كمان ليه؟*



*هيرجع اة صديق بس زى الاول مستحيل هيبقى فيه حدود فى حاجات كتير اوى مش هيعرف يتعداها ولا هسمحله انه يتعداها .

لو زعلت اوى تعرف تخرج من موود الحزن ولالا ؟؟ و لو بتعرف بتعمل ايه عشان تخرج من الموود دة ؟*[/COLOR]


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 يوليو 2012)

لا مش بعرف، بيخرج لوحده بعد ما ياخد وقته
ــــ ــــ ــــــ
ايه صفات فارس احلامك / فتاة احلامك؟
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 يوليو 2012)

*ذكى .. اسلوبه حلو .. دمه خفيف .. طويل .. ملامحه شرقية.. شقى شوية .. بيعرف ربنا .. و اهم حاجة يحبنى و يقدر يستحملنى 

نفس السؤال *


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 يوليو 2012)

بتحبنى، مشاعرها رقيقة، هادية فى اوقات، شقية اوقات، قريبة من ربنا، ملامحها تكون رفيعة، شعرها مش لازم يكون طويل
تفهمنى وتحس بيا، و تكون مضغوطة (قصيرة ) 


ـــــــــ
tell me about your self?
اتكلم عن نفسك...اوصف شخصيتك؟
​


----------



## amgd beshara (18 يوليو 2012)

> tell me about your self?
> اتكلم عن نفسك...اوصف شخصيتك؟


هادي . بحس كتير اني بكذا شخصية . يعني في البيت بحال و ع لي النت بحال و مع اصحابي حاجة تانية . بحب القراءة و المعرفة 

اية اكتر موقف كوميدي حصل معاك او قدامك ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 يوليو 2012)

كتير بس مش متذكر حاليا
ـــ ـــ ــــ ــــ

 اكتر 3 اعضاء بتعزهم بالمنتدى؟و 3 اعضاء مش بتحب التعامل معاهم؟(الجزء التانى من السؤال اختيارى)
​


----------



## soul & life (18 يوليو 2012)

*اكتر 3 اشخاص  بعزهم وحاسه انهم شخصيات لذيذه  نيفينا    **شقاوة قلم     **حبوا اعدائكم    اكتر 3 اتكلمت معاهم ومبسوطه جدا بمعرفتهم*

*الجزء التانى مش الفكره انى مش بفضل التعامل معاهم لا بس انا بلاحظ ان فى بعض الشخصيات بتتعامل بتعالى وتجاهل مع الاعضاء الجدد  ودا بيتلاحظ اوى فى مواضعهم وردودهم على التعليقات ودا مش صح طبعا النوعيات دى انا بتجنبها خصوصا انه المفروض صاحب مكان فى المنتدى والعضو الجديد دا ضيف عليه وباسلوبه بيخليه يستمر او يمشى ويشعر انه غريب وميدخلش تانى.  سورى على الاطاله بس خلينا نلعب ونستفاد*

*السؤال   من وجهة نظرك لما بنسمع اغانى كده حرام؟ او بمعنى افضل سماع الاغانى دا بيقلل من مستوى  علاقتنا الروحيه بربنا وبياخدنا شويه من ربنا ... ولو بتسمع اغانى  بتحب تسمع اغانى لمين؟*


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 يوليو 2012)

مين الاشخاص اللى بتحسى انهم متكبرين وبيقللوا من المبتدأين - اختيارى لو حابه تقولى- 



من رأيى حرام لان الاغانى بتشد مشاعرك تجاه الحبيب ويصبح تفكيرك كله فيه ..وبننسى ربنا..


ممكن تضحى بحبك لو حسيت ان حبك دا هيسبب ضرر للى بتحبه ؟
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 يوليو 2012)

*الإجابه تونس*​


----------



## soul & life (18 يوليو 2012)

*السؤال   من وجهة نظرك لما بنسمع اغانى كده حرام؟ او بمعنى افضل سماع الاغانى دا بيقلل من مستوى  علاقتنا الروحيه بربنا وبياخدنا شويه من ربنا ... ولو بتسمع اغانى  بتحب تسمع اغانى لمين؟*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 يوليو 2012)

*طاب نبدا من جديد*

*ايه اكتر يوم بتحبه ف الأيام وليه ؟؟؟*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *السؤال من وجهة نظرك لما بنسمع اغانى كده حرام؟ او بمعنى افضل سماع الاغانى دا بيقلل من مستوى علاقتنا الروحيه بربنا وبياخدنا شويه من ربنا ... ولو بتسمع اغانى بتحب تسمع اغانى لمين؟*



*انا مثلاً بسمع الأغاني كفن بحكم اني مؤلف ترانيم واشعار بتشدني الكلمات الجديده *
*وبتشدني الموسيقي العاليه فعلا *
*اما عن موضوع التاثير فهو لما بيكون الانسان في علاقه عاطفيه فيؤثر فيه ما يقال ... وجهة نظري*

س: انت ف كليه او خريج كلية ايه او ايه مؤهلك ؟؟​


----------



## soul & life (18 يوليو 2012)

*انا خريجة تجاره*


----------



## soul & life (18 يوليو 2012)

السؤال    تعتقد ممكن تعيش من غير ما يكون فى حياتك اصدقاء؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *انا خريجة تجاره*


 
برضو فين السؤال :a82:​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> السؤال تعتقد ممكن تعيش من غير ما يكون فى حياتك اصدقاء؟


 
مستحيل صحابي كل حياتي

بتحلم بعربيه ايه ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2012)

احلامى بسيطة عربية كيا سيراتو موديل السنه وابقى مرضى اوى 
كان نفسك تبقى ايه وانت صغير وبقيت ايه ؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 يوليو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> احلامى بسيطة عربية كيا سيراتو موديل السنه وابقى مرضى اوى
> كان نفسك تبقى ايه وانت صغير وبقيت ايه ؟


 
يا واد يا متواضع هههههههههه

حلمت بحاجات كتير اني ابقي شاعر وطبيب نفسي
شاعر حصلت طبيب نفسي ما حصلتش وبقيت مبرمج

ماذا تتوقع بعد ال 100 يوم اللي حددها الرئيس .؟؟؟​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 يوليو 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> ماذا تتوقع بعد ال 100 يوم اللي حددها الرئيس .؟؟؟​


نفسى يخلف ظنى وينفذ وعودهـ
لكن مآعتقدش :dntknw: ..

*,.*
 
إمتى ممكن تتخلى عن حلمكـ ..؟



*.،*
​ ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 يوليو 2012)

لو عجزت عن تحقيقه وماليش فرضة تانية..game over

ــــــــــ
صفة كويسة موجودة فيك و متمسك بيها ؟​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> صفة كويسة موجودة فيك و متمسك بيها ؟​


إنى مآبحبش آلتبعية ..
يعنى تفكيرى وأرآئى لآزم تكون نآبعة من إقتنآعى مش لمجرد إقتنآع آلآخرين

*,.*

تفتكر هتكون حيآتكـ إزآى وبتعمل إيهـ بعد 50 سنهـ ^_^ ..؟


*.،*
​ ​


----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> إنى مآبحبش آلتبعية ..
> يعنى تفكيرى وأرآئى لآزم تكون نآبعة من إقتنآعى مش لمجرد إقتنآع آلآخرين
> 
> *,.*
> ...



اعتقد هكون فى التربه هههههههههههههههههههه :t33:
السؤال 
لو غيرت حاجة واحدة فى شكلك هتغير ايه وهتبقى ازاى


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 يوليو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اعتقد هكون فى التربه هههههههههههههههههههه :t33:
> السؤال
> لو غيرت حاجة واحدة فى شكلك هتغير ايه وهتبقى ازاى


ههههههههـ بعد آلشر إيهـ آلتفآؤل دهـ :yaka: ..!

لآ نشكر ربنآ رآضية عن شكلى ^_^
بس نفسى أزود وزنى شوية .. وأزآى معرفش بصرآحة علشآن غلبت :dntknw:..

*,.*
 
ممكن تقرر إنكـ تهآجر تمآماً ..*؟*
وهتروح أى بلد ..*؟*؟



*.،*
​ 

​


----------



## soul & life (18 يوليو 2012)

*لالالالالا ابدا  استحاله اسيب بلدى مصر والاسكندريه تحديدا انا بعشقها  ومقدرش اعيش بره اسكندريه احس انى همووت*


*السؤال ايه المجال الاخر اللى كنت تتمنى تدرس فيه او تشتغل فيه ؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *السؤال ايه المجال الاخر اللى كنت تتمنى تدرس فيه او تشتغل فيه ؟*


لآ من صغرى كآن نفسى أكون مهندسة وبدرس فعلاُ هندسة 
بس لو أُتيح ليآ أدرس حآجة تآنى هتكون تنمية بشرية وعلم نفس .. أو حقوق .. ^_^

*,.*

قرآر بتعتبرهـ غير حيآتكـ أو ممكن يغيرهآ ..؟



*.،*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يوليو 2012)

> قرآر بتعتبرهـ غير حيآتكـ أو ممكن يغيرهآ ..؟



انى مكملش فى التوبيك دة هههههههه اكيد هضايق هههههه

+ ايه رايك فى ردود ابوتربو اللى بتتسم بالرخامة على اسئلة التوبيك ههههههه؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> انى مكملش فى التوبيك دة هههههههه اكيد هضايق هههههه
> 
> + ايه رايك فى ردود ابوتربو اللى بتتسم بالرخامة على اسئلة التوبيك ههههههه؟


هههههههههـ وآلتوبيكـ كمآن هيفتقد ردودكـ آلـ ...







جميلة طبعاً ^_^
مين خدعكـ وقآل إنهآ رخمة ههههههـ

*,.*

طيب إية رأيكـ فى فكرة آلتوبيكـ  ..؟ ( *من غير عكـ لو سمحتم  *:t33



*.،*
​ ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يوليو 2012)

عك ..!! هههههههههه ماشى 

لا فكرته حلوة بامانة وكفاية طبعا بشارك فيه هههههههه شوفتى الاتضاع اللى عندى هههههه

+ ايه الكتاب اللى قريتيه واثر فى حياتك الروحية ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> عك ..!! هههههههههه ماشى
> 
> لا فكرته حلوة بامانة وكفاية طبعا بشارك فيه هههههههه شوفتى الاتضاع اللى عندى هههههه
> 
> + ايه الكتاب اللى قريتيه واثر فى حياتك الروحية ؟


يآ سلآم على آلتوآضع 


كتآب " *سنوآت مع أسئلة آلنآس* " .. ومعظم تأملآت سيدنآ آلبآبآ شنودة
وكتآب تآنى فى آلتنمية آلبشرية أسمهـ "* آلفوز مع آلنآس *" .. أثر فى نظرتى لنفسى وللنآس كتير وبآلتآلى فى حيآتى آلروحية


*,.*

إيه رأيكـ فى فكرة حوآر آلأديآن .. خصوصاً فى مجتمعنآ آلعربى ...؟ 

*.،*
​ ​


----------



## amgd beshara (18 يوليو 2012)

> إيه رأيكـ فى فكرة حوآر آلأديآن .. خصوصاً فى مجتمعنآ آلعربى ...؟


عمرها ما جابت نتيجة او انتهت علي حاجة جديدة 
كل مرة بيتفقوا علي عدم الاتفاق و يمشوا

اكتر فيلم عجبك من افلام القديسين ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يوليو 2012)

> اكتر فيلم عجبك من افلام القديسين ؟


فيلم فخر الرهبنة لتماف إيرينى 

دة بعشقه بجد

+ اكتر جملة سمعتها من طفل واثرت فيك ؟


----------



## white.angel (19 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> فيلم فخر الرهبنة لتماف إيرينى
> 
> دة بعشقه بجد
> 
> + اكتر جملة سمعتها من طفل واثرت فيك ؟


*متخافيش,دة بابا يسوع حلو*

*ايه اكتر موقف كان بايخ حصلك وكل ما تفتكره تضحك ..؟؟*​


----------



## amgd beshara (19 يوليو 2012)

> *ايه اكتر موقف كان بايخ حصلك وكل ما تفتكره تضحك ..؟؟*


كنت انا وواحد صاحبي في الشارع و قعدنا نقلد موقف متضايقين منة 
و قعدنا نلف ايدينا قدام بعض و نقول لية لية لية لية
واحد صعيدي معدي افتكرنا مجانين و خاف و مد بعيد

اية اكتر ترنيمة بتاثر فيك ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يوليو 2012)

> اية اكتر ترنيمة بتاثر فيك ؟


لا مفيش ترنيمة معينة لكن بحب اصوات معينة زى ليديا شديد وفاديا بزى وايرينى ابو جابر ومنال سمير وايفيت سمير وابونا موسى رشدى و سامح عبيد وساتر ميخائيل اما بالنسبة للكورال بحب كورال ام النور بكندا وبيتر لايف وقلب داود  ...

+ بعد الرغى بتاعى دة ايه الموهبة اللى كنت تتمنى تكون عندك ؟


----------



## amgd beshara (19 يوليو 2012)

> + بعد الرغى بتاعى دة ايه الموهبة اللى كنت تتمنى تكون عندك ؟


الرسم

اكتر موقف حسيت بتعامل ربنا معاك فية ؟


----------



## soul & life (19 يوليو 2012)

*لو حكيت الموقف هكون عاوزه صفحات لانها مواااقف .... اكتر موقف  ولو ربنا مكنش معايا بجد كانت الاوضاع هتكون  كارثه بكل المقاييس هحاول اختصر على اد ما اقدر  .... الموقف هو تقريبا كده فى  مجموعه من الاشخاص  بينى وبينهم مصالح مشتركه للاسف بطريقه ما او بخدعه ما اخدوا توقيعى وورطونى فى مصيبه وعشت فى دوامه لمدة سنتين  ونص تقريبا لحد ما ربنا تدخل وبشكل قوى  واشكر ربنا على كل حال ومن ساعتها بطلت امسك قلم تانى  هههه*
*السؤال  مين الشخص او الصديق اى كانت صفته لما يضييق عليك الدنيا بتروح تشكيله؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 يوليو 2012)

مااروح عند احد انا صديقة نفسي وافضفض لنفسي 
اذا عندي مشاكل كبيره ابوي طال عمره على طاعته يحلها لي

اكثر بلد تحب تزوره او زرته ؟ واجمل بلد زرته؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يوليو 2012)

> اكثر بلد تحب تزوره او زرته ؟ واجمل بلد زرته؟



أسوان

+ هل بتحبى البنت الجريئة ولا الخجولة ؟ وليه ؟


----------



## soul & life (19 يوليو 2012)

*لو السؤال  ليا بصفتى انثى انا بفضل البنت الخجوله خجوله بمعنى ان حيائها موجود ويكون ممزوج بالرقه والرزانه  *
*ليه لان من وجهة نظرى البنت لو كانت جريئه  زياده عن اللزوم بتفقد رقتها وانوثتها*

*السؤال  ايه اكتر اكله بتحبها  ومهما اكلتها متزهقش منها؟*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يوليو 2012)

تمام


> + *السؤال  ايه اكتر اكله بتحبها  ومهما اكلتها متزهقش منها؟*


أكتر أكله بحب الكبدة الأسكندانى 

+ ايه رد فعلك تجاه اى مديح من الناس ؟


----------



## soul & life (19 يوليو 2012)

*عادى مش بتفرق معايا كتير اكيد لو المدح من شخص اعتز به وبشخصه هكون مبسوطه بمعنى ان المدح يكون من شخصيه مميزه بالنسبه ليا غير كده  اعتقد مش هتاْثر بيه اوى*

*السؤال لو الزمن رجع بيك او بيكى لورا  حاجه عملتها زمان وتحب تتراجع عن قررارك؟*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يوليو 2012)

> السؤال لو الزمن رجع بيك او بيكى لورا  حاجه عملتها زمان وتحب تتراجع عن قررارك؟



لا مفيش لان كل حاجة ربنا حطها فى حياة الانسان اكيد لخيره ولتعليمه حاجاتت كتيرة لحياته 
سواء الروحية او الاجتماعية.

+ لو كنتى خادمة لمرحلة جامعة ايه الموضوع اللى تحبى تناقشيهم فيه ؟


----------



## soul & life (19 يوليو 2012)

*كنت فعلا اتمنى اكون فى المكان دا اول حاجه هتناقش معاهم*

*صداقات النت مشاكلها وطيبيتنا الزايده  الصداقه عموما وبالاخص لما تكون  لشخصيات بعيده عن الكنيسه والايمان المسيحى حدودها  وعيوبها*

*ايه الامنيه اللى بتحلم بيها من وانت  صغير تحققها او تحققيها ولحد يومنا لسه متحققتش؟*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يوليو 2012)

> ايه الامنيه اللى بتحلم بيها من وانت  صغير تحققها او تحققيها ولحد يومنا لسه متحققتش؟



اممممممممممم اشوف بابا يسوع

+ ليه شباب اليوم مش بيهتم بروحانياته من وجه نظرك ؟


----------



## soul & life (19 يوليو 2012)

يمكن بسبب النت والموبيلات التكنولوجيا عموما بتاخد الوقت وتخلى مفيش وقت للتاْمل مفيش وقت الانسان يختلى بنفسه يسمع ترنيمة يقرا فى الانجيل ا لشباب بيحسوا انهم لسه صغيرين  وعاوزين  يعملوا حاجات كتير وعارفين ان ربنا منتظرهم لما يشبعوا لعب هيرجعوله  و دى طبعا مش قاعده  مش كل الشباب كده 
السؤال ايه البلد اللى كنت تتمنى انك تعيش فيها او تنتمى ليها؟ وليه؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يوليو 2012)

> السؤال ايه البلد اللى كنت تتمنى انك تعيش فيها او تنتمى ليها؟ وليه؟



لا احب البلد اللى ربنا مختار انى اعيش فيها فقط

+ نفس السؤال حضرتك


----------



## oesi no (19 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> يمكن بسبب النت والموبيلات التكنولوجيا عموما بتاخد الوقت وتخلى مفيش وقت للتاْمل مفيش وقت الانسان يختلى بنفسه يسمع ترنيمة يقرا فى الانجيل ا لشباب بيحسوا انهم لسه صغيرين  وعاوزين  يعملوا حاجات كتير وعارفين ان ربنا منتظرهم لما يشبعوا لعب هيرجعوله  و دى طبعا مش قاعده  مش كل الشباب كده
> السؤال ايه البلد اللى كنت تتمنى انك تعيش فيها او تنتمى ليها؟ وليه؟


ايطاليا ..  
السؤال 
ايه اكبر انجاز عملته بتفتخر بيه


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يوليو 2012)

> ايه اكبر انجاز عملته بتفتخر بيه


انى درست دراستين وخلصتهم وكان ليهم اثر كبير 

+ بردو نفس السؤال لحضرتك ؟


----------



## oesi no (19 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> انى درست دراستين وخلصتهم وكان ليهم اثر كبير
> 
> + بردو نفس السؤال لحضرتك ؟


انى فضلت مستحمل المنتدى كل الوقت دة :a63:
السؤال 
لو حبيبك او حبيبتك لطشك بالقلم رد فعلك هيكون ايه ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 يوليو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> السؤال
> لو حبيبك او حبيبتك لطشك بالقلم رد فعلك هيكون ايه ؟


مش ممكن تحصل ..!!!
بس مثلاً لو حصلت هفضل خمس دقآيق مصدومة .. وبعدهآ همشى ومش هيشوفنى تآنى 

*,.*

طيب نفس آلسؤل ...؟



*.،*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 يوليو 2012)

ضرب الحبيب زى اكل الذبيب...فى حالة الهزار هقبلها وهعضها كمان 
لكن لو جد مش همد ايدى عليها طبعا لكن هيبقى فيها كلام تانى خالص 


حبيت كم مرة قبل كدا ؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> حبيت كم مرة قبل كدا ؟
> ​


قصة حب كآملة وكدهـ  ..
 ولآ مرة 

*,.*

هو آلحب فعلاً بيعمل آلمعجزآت ..*؟*!



*.،*​


----------



## The Boss (19 يوليو 2012)

هل لي بأن أشارككم هذه اللعبة المسلّية ؟؟




> هو آلحب فعلاً بيعمل آلمعجزآت ..*؟*!


لا إطلاقا .
وبما أن هذا السؤال دار حول المعجزات فسؤالي التالي هو عن المعجزات وهو :
كيف تُصنَع المعجزات ؟؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 يوليو 2012)

The Boss قال:


> هل لي بأن أشارككم هذه اللعبة المسلّية ؟؟
> 
> 
> لا إطلاقا .
> ...


أهلاً بيكـ يآ فندم : )

عن نفسى مش شآيفة إن فيهـ شئ إسمهـ معجزآت
ربنآ قآدر على كل شئ .. إذن يستطيع أن يفعل أى شئ حتى لو كآن آلإنسآن بقدرآتة آلمحدودهـ يرآهـ إعجآز

أمآ على آلمستوى آلبشرى فـ مآ دآم ربنآ منحهـ " *حرية* + *إرآدة* " .. فـ يقدر يعمل أى شئ طآلمآ ينتمى لقدرآتهـ آلبشرية ..

 *,.*

يآ ترى طريقة تربيتكـ لأولآدكـ .. هتكون بنفس آلشكل إللى تربيت بيهـ ..*؟**

* 

*.،*​ 
​


----------



## amgd beshara (19 يوليو 2012)

> يآ ترى طريقة تربيتكـ لأولآدكـ .. هتكون بنفس آلشكل إللى تربيت بيهـ ..*؟*


هقرب منهم اكتر 
و احاول دايما اكون مصدر معلوماتهم

تتمني مين يكون البطرك الجاي ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> تتمني مين يكون البطرك الجاي ؟


مش حآبة أحط توقعآت .. دهـ إختيآر ربنآ
بس أيآ كآن .. ربنآ يديلهـ حكمة لتخطى آلفترهـ آلجآية

 *,.*

إمتى ممكن تنآقض نفسكـ ..؟


*.،*​ 


​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 يوليو 2012)

لما اقول حاجة واعمل عكسها
ـ  ـ  ـ ــ 
رنة موبايلك ايه ؟


​


----------



## soul & life (19 يوليو 2012)

*تاْمل لقداسة البابا شنوده... عاوز يارب ارجع اليك انا بعيد عنك لكن بحبك*


*السؤال   بتحب اى فصل من فصول السنه اكتر الشتا ام الصيف وماهى  طقوسك فى الفصل اللى بتفضله؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> رنة موبايلك ايه ؟
> 
> 
> ​


موسيقى كلآسيكـ إسمهآ >> *Never let go*

*,.*

بتحب تسمع إيهـ ..؟


*.،*
​ ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *السؤال   بتحب اى فصل من فصول السنه اكتر الشتا ام الصيف وماهى  طقوسك فى الفصل اللى بتفضله؟*


بحب آلشتآ أكتر
مفيش طقوس معينة
بس بحب أتمشى فى آلمطر .. وأشرب حآجة سخنة وأنآ تحت آلبطآنية علشآن أتدفى بيهآ
وريحة آلأرض بعد آلمطر
وحركة آلأيدين فى بعض
حآجآت بسيطة بس بعشقهآ ^_^
خلتينى أحن للشتآ على فكرهـ هههههـ

*,.*

سؤآلى فوق ...

*.،*
​ ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *.*
> 
> بتحب تسمع إيهـ ..؟
> 
> ...


موسيقى هادية، ترانيم هايدى منتصر و فاديا بزى، اغانى اليسا و جنات

شئ  ندمت على فعله ؟
​


----------



## soul & life (19 يوليو 2012)

*بحب اسمع عمر خيرت وفيروز وترانيم   دول دايما شغالين وانا على الجهاز*

*السؤال  لمين  بتحب تقرا؟*


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *السؤال  لمين  بتحب تقرا؟*


مش لحد معين 

اللى بعدى: 

شئ  ندمت على فعله ؟​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> شئ  ندمت على فعله ؟​


مش بحب آلندم
أكيد مريت بأخطآء بس بحآول أتعلم منهآ إيجآبيآتهآ ومآكررش آلسلبيآت

*,.*

إمتى ممكن توصف حد بإنهـ .. " *مجنون* " ..*؟


* 
*.،*
​ ​


----------



## Strident (19 يوليو 2012)

اني ما سألتش على عمي وعلى جدي اكتر قبل ما يموتوا السنة اللي فاتت....

غير كده ماظنش ان فيه حاجة انا نادم عليها....


سؤالي للي بعدي:

هل انت متعصب لطائفتك؟ هل تعتبر الطوائف الاخرى ﻻ امل لها في الملكوت؟ والاديان الاخرى؟ والملحدين؟


----------



## soul & life (19 يوليو 2012)

*اه متعصبه  بكتشف كده كل ما  الموقف يفرض نفسه ويكون فى حوار  دينى*

*صدقنى دا سؤال محيرنى جدا وكان على بالى من كام يوم خصوصا ان اعز صديقاتى انجيليه ... طبعا كلنا نعرف انه من غير معموديه مفيش خلاص اللى عنده اجابه على السؤال يفيدنا يا جماعه لانى فشلت فى انى اجد اجابه*


----------



## Strident (19 يوليو 2012)

انا عندي إجابة... على فكرة  وإجابة اراها كاملة ومريحة جداً


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> مش بحب آلندم
> أكيد مريت بأخطآء بس بحآول أتعلم منهآ إيجآبيآتهآ ومآكررش آلسلبيآت
> 
> *,.*
> ...





johnnie قال:


> سؤالي للي بعدي:
> 
> هل انت متعصب لطائفتك؟ هل تعتبر الطوائف الاخرى ﻻ امل لها في الملكوت؟ والاديان الاخرى؟ والملحدين؟



لأ نهائى 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ

مين مثلك الاعلى ؟
​


----------



## soul & life (19 يوليو 2012)

*ياريت طيب يلا منتظر ايه انزل بالاجابه*


----------



## amgd beshara (19 يوليو 2012)

> هل انت متعصب لطائفتك؟ هل تعتبر الطوائف الاخرى ﻻ امل لها في الملكوت؟ والاديان الاخرى؟ والملحدين؟


العصبية شئ وحش جدا 
و ربنا وصانا ان كون لطفاء و نعطي المحبة للجميع 
لكن انا احب طائفتي و اتمسك بيها دي حاجة مهمة طبعا
لكن من غير تعصب و يبقي قلبي مليان محبة للكل

اية احلي خبر سمعتو من اول السنة دي ؟


----------



## Strident (19 يوليو 2012)

هنا وﻻ على بروفايلك؟ ماهو عشان ما ابوظش الموضوع


----------



## Strident (19 يوليو 2012)

على فكرة بروفايلك مقفول او حاجة، فمش عارف اكتب لك حاجة


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> مين مثلك الاعلى ؟
> ​


مفيش حد معين مثلى فى كل شئ
أحب أكون نفسى أفضل
​


amgdmega قال:


> اية احلي خبر سمعتو من اول السنة دي ؟


خطوبة أقرب صديقة وأخت ليآ .. ^_^

*,.*

أكبر درس إتعلمتهـ فى حيآتكـ ..*؟**


* 
*.،*​


----------



## soul & life (19 يوليو 2012)

*لا اْماان لبشر*

*السؤال  ايه هو الشىء او الفكره اللى بمجرد ما بتختلى بنفسك بتفكر فيه؟؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *السؤال  ايه هو الشىء او الفكره اللى بمجرد ما بتختلى بنفسك بتفكر فيه؟؟*



*انى بجرى على البحر 

صفة مبتستحملهاش فى البشر ؟؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> صفة مبتستحملهاش فى البشر ؟؟*


آلإزدوآجية
حد يقول عكس مآ بيعمل
أو يوعد بإللى عآرف إنهـ مش هيقدر ينفذهـ

*,.*

أكتر صفة بتجذبكـ لأى شخص .. وممكن علشآنهآ تتغآضى عن عيوبهـ  ..*؟**


* 
*.،*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 يوليو 2012)

محبته النقيه ...


س .. من هو مؤلف كتاب ..

رحل لكي يعود 

اتحداكن ان حد عرف الأجابه 

هع هع هع


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 يوليو 2012)

ولا حتى عمو جوجل يعرف، مش بعيد تكون انت يا بداية العمر : )

ايه الانشطة الكنسية اللى مشترك فيها ؟
​


----------



## Strident (19 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انى بجرى على البحر
> 
> صفة مبتستحملهاش فى البشر ؟؟*



الغبااااء...باكرهه خصوصاً لما يبقى جاهل كمان، ومصمم على رايه!


----------



## Strident (19 يوليو 2012)

كنت خادم في اكلنيسة قبل السفر....بعد السفر....منتظر اعرف المجتمع اكتر قبل ما افتي في حاجة 

خدمتي اونﻻين اكتر


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

أممم فين آلسؤآل دلوقتى  ..؟ ^_^
طيب أسئل سؤآل جديد

.*.*.

إمتى بتحسس إنكـ متحرر من كل قيود آلعآلم ..؟
* 

* 
*.،*​


----------



## amgd beshara (19 يوليو 2012)

> إمتى بتحسس إنكـ متحرر من كل قيود آلعآلم ..؟


في الصلاة

مين قدوتك ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يوليو 2012)

> إمتى بتحسس إنكـ متحرر من كل قيود آلعآلم ..؟


لما اغلب كبريائى واسامح من قلبى
ولما ادى بلا مقابل
ولما افرح كل اللى حواليا

+ اتمنى امنية روحية ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يوليو 2012)

> مين قدوتك ؟



حبيبى بابا يسوع

+ نفس السؤال اللى فوق..
اتمنى امنية روحية؟


----------



## amgd beshara (19 يوليو 2012)

> اتمنى امنية روحية؟


السلام الكامل لمصر و العالم
و ان ربنا يهد حصون الظلام و يشرق بنورة علي كل من في ظلمة 

اكتر اكلة بتحبها ؟


----------



## Strident (20 يوليو 2012)

الشاورما وبعدها الكبدة...


لو قدامك تغير حاجة واحدة في حياتك (بلدك عيلتك شغلتك شكلك ... أي حاجة)

تغير ايه؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> الشاورما وبعدها الكبدة...
> 
> 
> لو قدامك تغير حاجة واحدة في حياتك (بلدك عيلتك شغلتك شكلك ... أي حاجة)
> ...



هغير ناس اتعرفت عليهم 

اكتر حاجه ندمت عليها في حياتك ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 يوليو 2012)

مش بحب اندم لانى بحاول ادور من جديد على حلول تانية

ايه اكتر صفة بتجذبك نحو الشخص الاخر  ؟​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يوليو 2012)

*الذكاء الاجتماعى 

اكتر لون بتحبه ايه ؟ و ليه ؟*


----------



## Strident (20 يوليو 2012)

كذا لون الحقيقة....بس زمان كنت باحب الازرق بالذات بغباء ...لحد دلوقتي باحبه برضو....

معرفش ليه...باحس انه بيعبر عني...ممكن برضو لاني باحب إيطاليا في الكورة اكتر من مصر اساساً...

كنت باحب الاحمر برضو بس عشان الارسنال والاهلي بيلبسوه...


بس النهاردة يعني لو هافكر....رغم انه مفيش لون معين باحبه اكتر بكتير اوي م الالوان الباقية....لكن الواني المفضلة هي 

الازرق، والاسود...


----------



## Strident (20 يوليو 2012)

مين اكتر بني ادم بتكرهه او بتكرهيه في حياتك؟


----------



## amgd beshara (20 يوليو 2012)

> * اكتر لون بتحبه ايه ؟ و ليه ؟*


الازرق 
لون هادي و بيدي احساس بالراحة

اخر نكتة ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 
> اكتر لون بتحبه ايه ؟ و ليه ؟*


آلأبيض وآلسمآوى
بحسهم ألوآن آلنقآء وآلتفآؤل


​ 
*,.*

موقف حصلكـ وإستغربتهـ ( سلبى أو إيجآبى ) ...
 * 

* 
*.،*​ ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> اخر نكتة ؟


مش حآضر دلوقتى حآجة ..
سؤآلى فوق ... 
*
* 
*.،*​ ​ ​


----------



## amgd beshara (20 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> مش حآضر دلوقتى حآجة ..
> سؤآلى فوق ...
> *
> *
> *.،*​ ​ ​


لما ابتديت اقرب من ربنا ابتديت اتفرج علي القنوات المسيحية ( قبل النت ) و  كانت كل ما تقف قدامي اية اسمع تفسيرها بعدها علي طول و كل ما احتار في  موقف اسمع عظة تشددني وتشجعني علي نفس الموقف اكنة بيكلمني
و اغرب حاجة بقي 
كنت حاسس ان مفيش فايدة من المذاكرة و قلت مش مذاكر ما خلاص ..
و بقلب في القنوات لقيت مرة واحدة ابونا اثناسيوس عمال يزعق و يقول  
قوم زاكر متقولش مفيش فايدة اعمل اللى عليك 
و شوية و راح عاليد نفس الكلام تاني بزعيق

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## amgd beshara (20 يوليو 2012)

> موقف حصلكـ وإستغربتهـ ( سلبى أو إيجآبى ) ...


نفس السؤال


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> مين اكتر بني ادم بتكرهه او بتكرهيه في حياتك؟



*يمكن ردى ساذج .. بس انا معرفش لو كرهت حد هحس بايه اصلا !! يمكن اتضايق من حد اوى و ابعد .. دة اخرى فى معاملة أى حد مهما كان بقا لكن كره معرفش مقيش  *



amgdmega قال:


> نفس السؤال ؟



*انا شوفت ما يكفينى انى أتأكد ان الحياة فيها حاجات اصعب من الافلام العربى بجد .. صدف غير عادية بتحصل بطرق عجيبة .. فبطلت استغرب حاجة دلوقتى

بتحلم بأيه ؟؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> بتحلم بأيه ؟؟*


بحلم بآلسلآم
نفسى أوى أحس بحآلة سلآم فى كل حآجة حوآليآ
بحلم أكتفى بربنآ لوحدهـ وأبعد عن أى شئ يعكر سلآمى معآهـ


​ *,.*

 نفس آلسؤآل
بتحلم بإيهـ ..؟
 

 *.،*​


----------



## amgd beshara (20 يوليو 2012)

> بتحلم بإيهـ ..؟


بالمحبة الحقيقية من غير اغراض و متتغيرش علشان غلطة حد يتحمل الضعفات و يسند في الازمات

نفسك او كان نفسك تبقي اية ؟


----------



## Strident (20 يوليو 2012)

بصراحة؟ كان نفسي يبقى معايا جنسية تانية محترمة...

لو بإيدك تكون في اي مكان في العالم دلوقتي...تروح فين؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> لو بإيدك تكون في اي مكان في العالم دلوقتي...تروح فين؟


أمممم
نفسى أكون فى جزيرهـ بعيدهـ .. لوحدى مع آلبحر وآلسمآ :wub: ..

*,.*

أكتر شئ بيخوفكـ ..؟



*.،*

​ ​


----------



## amgd beshara (20 يوليو 2012)

> لو بإيدك تكون في اي مكان في العالم دلوقتي...تروح فين؟


امريكااااااااااااا

مين منعك او عطلك عن تحقيق حلم ليك ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> مين منعك او عطلك عن تحقيق حلم ليك ؟


آلأحلآم زى آلحرية ...
محدش يقدر يمنحهآ لينآ أو يمنعهآ عنآ
إحنآ إللى لآزم ننتزعهآ

*,.*

إمتى آلحلم ممكن يتحول لكآبوس ..*؟*


 
*.،*

​ 


​


----------



## Strident (20 يوليو 2012)

لما يبقى يتحقق الاول 


لو تقدر تسافر لأي مكان،  وفي اي وقت مختلف (من الف سنة او كمان 3000 سنة اي حاجة)

تختار فين وف انهي وفت؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 يوليو 2012)

كنت هختار برضو مصر 

*بعد 5 سنين نفسك تكون اشتغلت ايه او وصلت لمنصب ايه ف شغلك ؟؟*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 يوليو 2012)

انا لسه بدرس يا ابانوب
اتمنى انى اكون شغال بشهادتى فى شركة تبع التخصص بتاعى
ــــــــــــــــ
اسمك الحقيقى ايه ؟


​


----------



## amgd beshara (20 يوليو 2012)

> اسمك الحقيقى ايه ؟


امجد

نفس السؤال؟


----------



## oesi no (20 يوليو 2012)

جورج
نفس السؤال


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 يوليو 2012)

ميرنا 
نفس السؤال


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يوليو 2012)

ابو تربو  هههههههههه

+ اى آلة موسيقية بتحب تسمعها كتير قوى وتأثر فى مزاجك قوى ؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 يوليو 2012)

الجيتار والبيانو
نفس السؤال


----------



## Strident (20 يوليو 2012)

نفس الاجابة 

لو بإيدك تغير باسبورك وتاخد اي جنسية في العالم....اي دولة تختار؟ ايا كان المكان اللي هتعيش فيه...لكن مين الجنسية اللي نفسك تشيلها؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يوليو 2012)

*مممم لو غير المصرية .. يبقى البريطانية او الامريكية 

ايه احلى كلمة بتحب تسمعها ؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 
> ايه احلى كلمة بتحب تسمعها ؟*


مفيش كلمة معينة .. حسب آلموقف

*,.*

إيهـ أصعب إحسآس بآلنسبآلكـ ..؟



*.،*
​


----------



## Strident (20 يوليو 2012)

الندم، او لما اكتشف اني خدت قرار غلط


----------



## Strident (20 يوليو 2012)

نفس السؤال للي بعدي


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 يوليو 2012)

*الاحساس بالوجع والالم الداخلى نتيجة الاحزان ..صعب جدا

________
فى كلية ايه ؟ او مؤهلك ايه ؟
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *الاحساس بالوجع والالم الداخلى نتيجة الاحزان ..صعب جدا
> 
> ________
> فى كلية ايه ؟ او مؤهلك ايه ؟
> *​


فى كلية هندسة ..

*,.*

  ليهـ إخترت مجآل درآستكـ ..؟



*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 يوليو 2012)

اكيد علشان بحبه : )

اكتر مادة بتحبها ؟
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يوليو 2012)

*كنت بحب الرياضة أيام ما كنت بدرسها من حوالى 6 سنين

ايه موهبتك ؟*


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 يوليو 2012)

التمثيل - كورال - كرة قدم - اوقات كتابة شعر دينى

ــــــ

ثقتك بنفسك كام فى ال % ؟
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يوليو 2012)

*حاليًا 95 % و الخمسة اللى فاضليين سيباهم للاحراج و احتمالية الغلط فى اى حاجة بعملها محدش معصوم من الغلط يعنى 

نفس السؤال *


----------



## Strident (20 يوليو 2012)

99.999999%.....ساعات بتبقى اكتر بكتير كمان.... 

رياضتك المفضلة ايه؟


----------



## elamer1000 (20 يوليو 2012)

*تنس طاولة*

*نفس السؤال ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يوليو 2012)

الجري 


اكتر حاجه بتدايقك في المنتدي هنا ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اكتر حاجه بتدايقك في المنتدي هنا ؟؟
> ​


مآلحقتش أتعرف عليهـ لدرجة إنى أطلع عيوبهـ 

*,.*

عندكـ لآزمة معينة فى كلآمكـ دآيمآ بتكررهآ ..؟



*.،*

​


----------



## Strident (20 يوليو 2012)

ههههه.....مش في الكتابة.....

لكن في الكﻻم....اعتقد كتير بابتدي بكلمة "المهم....." وبعدين اقول اي حاجة


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ههههه.....مش في الكتابة.....
> 
> لكن في الكﻻم....اعتقد كتير بابتدي بكلمة "المهم....." وبعدين اقول اي حاجة


ههههههـ آهى بردو لآزمة

وأنآ بكرر .. " أصلاً " & " بس دهـ مآيمنعش "

*,.*

 توبيكـ قريتهـ أوشآركت فيهـ إنهآردهـ .. وعجبكـ فعلاُ ..؟



*.،*

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 يوليو 2012)

لا مش قريت حاجة انهاردة

بتحب تسمع لمين اغانى وترانيم ؟
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 يوليو 2012)

اغانى مافيش حد معين 
ترانيم بحب اسمع لفاديا وفيروز ولفريق المس ايدينا 
نفس السؤال


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 يوليو 2012)

اليساــجنات
هايدى منتصرــفاديا بزي

ــــــــــــ

كيف توجه عتابك لشخص جرحك..؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اليساــجنات
> هايدى منتصرــفاديا بزي
> 
> ــــــــــــ
> ...



الاول بعاتبه رجع اوك مش رجع عادي هنفض 


ليه دايما الانسان بيحب ياخد مش بيدي ؟
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ليه دايما الانسان بيحب ياخد مش بيدي ؟​




انا بختلف معاكي نوعا ما في ناس كتير بتحب تدي
بس ثقافه غريبه عند ناس كتير عشان تدي لازم تاخد 

ايه اكتر  موقف حسيت فيه بإيد ربنا ؟؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يوليو 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> انا بختلف معاكي نوعا ما في ناس كتير بتحب تدي
> بس ثقافه غريبه عند ناس كتير عشان تدي لازم تاخد
> 
> ايه اكتر  موقف حسيت فيه بإيد ربنا ؟؟[/CENTER]



اه انا فاهمه وجهه نظرك 
بس يابونا للاسف في ناس كتير تكون واقف  معاها في الحزن في الفرح
لكن لما ييجي عليك الدور الشخصيه دي بتكون ابعد مايكون 


مواقف كتيييير بتكون فيها ايد ربنا 


ايه هي صدمه حياتك ؟؟
​


----------



## elamer1000 (20 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*له كده فكرتينى*

*اللى كنت بحبها ارتبطت*

*اكتر حاجة حلوة فى حياتك ؟*

*++*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يوليو 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *له كده فكرتينى*
> 
> ...



ههههههههه

ان ربنا اداني بابا وماما 

اكتر كلمه لو حد قالك بتكون عايزه تضربه:smil8:
​


----------



## Bent Christ (21 يوليو 2012)

يا عسل 
اكتر حاجه كان نفسك تعملها و معملتهاش ؟​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2012)

انام دلوقتى ومقدرتش انام 
مش جايلى نوم 

+ قعدت قدام التلفزيون كام ساعة النهاردة ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يوليو 2012)

تقريبا ساعة 
ـــــ

كلمة  عتاب او محبة تحب تقولها شخص شاغل بالك ؟ ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2012)

كلمة محبة هقولها لكل الناس يسوع بيحبك

+ هل بتسامح من قلبك بجد ؟


----------



## amgd beshara (21 يوليو 2012)

> + هل بتسامح من قلبك بجد ؟


بالصلاة ايوة 
انما لوحدي مستحيييل

مين اكتر حد بترتاح معاة ( مش لازم اسمة كفاية صفتة ) ؟؟


----------



## Strident (21 يوليو 2012)

اعتقد أبونا إيليا ....كل الاسكندرانية عارفينه اكيد 

ايه اكتر حاجة بتخاف منها؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

مممم
فراق الموت والفراق عموما
وااللي بعدي ايه اكتر حاجه نغسك تعملها؟؟؟


----------



## amgd beshara (21 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> مممم
> فراق الموت والفراق عموما
> وااللي بعدي ايه اكتر حاجه نغسك تعملها؟؟؟


اكتر حاجة نغسي اعملها 
انجز اي حاجة في الصيف دة 
اشارك في خدمة مثلا

حاجة اتمنيتها و حققتها ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

ممممم 
حاجه اتمنيتها وحققتها 
هي حاجه تبع الخدمه اتمنيت انزل قاده تبع الكشافه وهيحصل بعد اقل من شهر 
واللي بعدي ؟؟؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2012)

> حاجه اتمنيتها وحققتها



حاجات كتيرة نشكر ربنا مش فاكر ناو

+ لو بصيت لربنا دلوقتى تحب تقوله ايه ناو ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

انا محتاجك قوي 
كم مره كان نفسك انك تساله ليه خلقتني ؟؟؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2012)

> كم مره كان نفسك انك تساله ليه خلقتني ؟؟؟



كتيييييييير 

+ اكتر صفة بتحبيها فى ربنا ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

ممم



الرحمه والمحبه 
اكتر حاجه قالها ربنا عجبتك ؟؟؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2012)

كل كلامه حلو وحلقه حلاوة

+ نفس السؤال لحضرتك


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

ممم 
في الموعظه علي الجبل 
جميله 
اللي بعدي نفسك تشوف مين من القديسيين ؟؟؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2012)

> اللي بعدي نفسك تشوف مين من القديسيين ؟؟؟



+ هموت واشوف الملاك ميخائيل

+ بردو نفس السؤال


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

نفسي اشوفهم كلهم
اللي بعدي نفسك تروح فين ؟؟؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2012)

> اللي بعدي نفسك تروح فين ؟؟؟



اروح السما 

+ ليه سمة الناس الايام دى بقت تشاؤم وملل ؟وليه الناس مش قلبها نقى ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> + ليه سمة الناس الايام دى بقت تشاؤم وملل ؟وليه الناس مش قلبها نقى ؟



آلملل .. بيبقى حآلة فرآغ مش عآرف تعمل حآجة أو نفسياُ مش قآدر تعمل
أمآ آلتشآؤم وعدم نقآء آلقلب .. دى صفآت بتبقى فى آلإنسآن مش مرهونة بوقت أو حآلة

 *,.

* أكتر فكرة بتدور جوآكـ آلأيآم دى ..*؟*



*.،*
​ 
​


----------



## Strident (21 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> اروح السما
> 
> + ليه سمة الناس الايام دى بقت تشاؤم وملل ؟وليه الناس مش قلبها نقى ؟



قصدك تشاؤم وقلق....وقلبها مش نقي....ده نتيجة طبيعية في رايي للضيق العام الموجود....فقر وجوع....وكذلك لوجود أفكار مسممة وضعها طغاة التاريخ....اشهرهم احنا عارفينه وخرب دماغ ربع العالم

مواصفات رجل احﻻمك او فتاة احﻻمك


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

يكون مجنون
واللي بعدي ؟؟؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> قصدك تشاؤم وقلق....وقلبها مش نقي....ده نتيجة طبيعية في رايي للضيق العام الموجود....فقر وجوع....وكذلك لوجود أفكار مسممة وضعها طغاة التاريخ....اشهرهم احنا عارفينه وخرب دماغ ربع العالم
> 
> مواصفات رجل احﻻمك او فتاة احﻻمك


مواصفات رجل احﻻمك او فتاة احﻻمك

يعنى
+ فى علاقة بجد مع ربنا مش تدين مظهرى يعنى عن اختبار 
+ الوضوح والصراحة شئ اساسى
+ شخصية ناضجة و رزينة هادية مش بحب الرغى :new6:
وعلى فكرة الاباء بيقولوا تعرفوا أولاد الله من صمتهم فى احلك الظروف 

كفاية دول ....

+ هل الغربة والسفر ليهم مميزات ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

ممم
الميزه الوحيده انه بتقدر تكون لوحدك 
هل تحب تهاجر ؟؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

ممم
الميزه الوحيده انه بتقدر تكون لوحدك 
هل تحب تهاجر ؟؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2012)

لا احب اكون فى المكان اللى ربنا عايز يستخدمنى فيه

+ نفس السؤال


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هل تحب تهاجر ؟؟


أمممم 
زمآن كنت رآفضة آلفكرة
بس دلوقتى إحتمآل


​ 
*,.

* آخر حآجة ضحكتكـ من قلبكـ ..*؟

* 

*.،*
​


----------



## Strident (21 يوليو 2012)

حلقة من حلقات فريندز 

اخر حاجة خلتك تعيط جامد من الزعل


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

مممممم
هي كانت قريب بس احب احتفظ بالاجاابه
واللي بعدي


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 يوليو 2012)

*,.

* من أسبوع
حسيت إنى جرحت إنسآن بس مآكنش فى إيدى أعمل غير كدهـ

...

إمتى ممكن تظلم نفسكـ ..؟
 


*.،*​


----------



## the shepherd (21 يوليو 2012)

لما بعجز عن اني اقولها " لا "​ 
بتحب اية في نفسك ؟​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2012)

> بتحب اية في نفسك ؟



بحب انى مبعرفش اشيل جوايا من حد وبسامح من قلبى ودة بفضل نعمة ربنا 

+ نفس السؤال بردو لحضرتك


----------



## the shepherd (21 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> + نفس السؤال بردو لحضرتك


 
ههههههههههههههه انا مكنتش اعرف ان في خاصية توجيه السؤال لشخص معين  
اقول اية و لا اية بس 
بحب فيا اني بعرف اشوف الجمال في كل حاجة ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> ههههههههههههههه انا مكنتش اعرف ان في خاصية توجيه السؤال لشخص معين
> اقول اية و لا اية بس
> بحب فيا اني بعرف اشوف الجمال في كل حاجة ​


ههههههههه انا اقتبست الطريقة من الاعضاء مش قصدى يعنى ايه الاحراج دة :new6:


----------



## Strident (21 يوليو 2012)

طب خﻻص كده وﻻ ايه؟ فيه اسئلة تاني؟ وﻻ انتو قفلتوا الموضوع عليكم انتو الاتنين؟

وبعدين بقى بصراحة الفكرة بتكون انك مش عارف مين العضو اللي وراك


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> طب خﻻص كده وﻻ ايه؟ فيه اسئلة تاني؟ وﻻ انتو قفلتوا الموضوع عليكم انتو الاتنين؟
> 
> وبعدين بقى بصراحة الفكرة بتكون انك مش عارف مين العضو اللي وراك



خلاص يا جدعان كملوا انتم بقى ههههههههه

سلام


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 يوليو 2012)

*,.

* هههههههــ
حصل خير يآ جمآعة ^_^

هسئل أنآ سؤآل جديد

*,.

* إيهـ سبب مشآركتكـ فى آلمنتدى هنآ ..؟
 


*.،*​


----------



## amgd beshara (21 يوليو 2012)

> إيهـ سبب مشآركتكـ فى آلمنتدى هنآ ..؟


كنت عايز اشارك في الخدمة 

نفسك تصيف فين السنة دي؟


----------



## Strident (21 يوليو 2012)

نفسي اصيف في مصر، بس ما يكونش فيه لبش في الجيش والاستدعاءات والطوارئ وكده...عشان لو فيه مش نازل....


لو هاحلم بقى....وسيبنا م اللي هيحصل بجد....نفسي اصيف في اوروبا....روما واثينا وباريس فيينا وسويسرا ولندن وجﻻسكو وادنبره وامستردام وكوبنهاجن والنرويج وستوكهولم وموسكو كمان

نفس السؤال


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

نفسك تصيف فين السنة دي؟

انا من غير نفس هروح اسكندريه 
ههههههههههههه
بس لو خيروني اصيف فين هيبقي الغردقه 
بس مش هينفع للاسف


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

اللي بعدي ايه لونك المفضل


----------



## amgd beshara (21 يوليو 2012)

> اللي بعدي ايه لونك المفضل


الازرق
لون هادي و بيدي راحة نفسية 

اية اول قرار تتمني تسمعة من رئاسة الوزرا اللي جاية ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

قرر رئيس الجمهوريه مرسي العياط تخليه عن منصب رئيس الجمهوريه
هههههههههههه
واللي بعدي


----------



## Strident (21 يوليو 2012)

إعﻻن دولة قبطية مستقلة في اي حتة وتهجير الاقباط بالقوة ليها


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يوليو 2012)

حسيت قبل كدا بحزن داخلى "بدون سبب" ؟ ولما بتحس الاحساس دا ياترى بتواجهه ازاى ؟​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 يوليو 2012)

*اة حسيته .. بواجهه بالنوم او انى اشوف حد قريب منى و افضل اتكلم فى اى موضوع .. و اما مفيش حاجة بسمع ترانيم و اسكت و ربنا بيسمع قلبى 

لو بعد الشر انهاردة اخر يوم فى حياتك هتعمل فيه ايه ؟؟*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه 
احلي حاجه 
هعمل كتير 


بس ابقي اقولك بعدين 
ههههههههه
واللي بعدي


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 يوليو 2012)

ياااااااااااريت 
 هصلى اكيد واصالح اى حد زعلان منى عشان اموت وانا مطمنه 
نفس السؤال ؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يوليو 2012)

نفس الاجابة

عادة مش كويسة فيك ونفسك تبطلها ؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

السهررررررر
واللي بعدي ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يوليو 2012)

العصبية

واللى بعدى ؟
​


----------



## Strident (21 يوليو 2012)

انعدام الصبر


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

فين السؤال 
كم مره ركبت عجله ؟؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 يوليو 2012)

مرتين 
نفس السؤال


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يوليو 2012)

كتير بس من بعد تانية عدادى مبقتش اركب

موبايلك نوعه ايه ؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

نوكيا
بس معرفش اسم العده
واللي بعدي


----------



## PoNA ELLY (21 يوليو 2012)

nokia مش فاكر رقم الموديل ههههههه

اكتر اكله بتحبها ؟؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يوليو 2012)

فراخ وبامية

اخر مرة اتناولت كانت امتى ؟
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (21 يوليو 2012)

*من اسبوعين تقريبا *

*ايه اكتر حلم نفسك تحققه ؟؟؟*​


----------



## Strident (21 يوليو 2012)

يوم الحد اللي فات...

مفيش سؤال في بالي فنفس السؤال بقى


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

ممم
اتخرج 
ههههههههه
واللي بعدي؟؟؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (21 يوليو 2012)

*الإستقرار بعد التخرج *

*ايه اكتر ترنيمه بتحبها ؟؟؟*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

امام وجهك ويا ربنا القدوس 
ايه هي اكتر حاجه بتخليك تحس ان بكره احلي ؟؟؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (21 يوليو 2012)

حاجه وحده بس بعد اللي شفته ف حياتي هي رجائي ف ربنا وبس

ايه اللي ف وجهة نظرك بيقوي ارادة الإنسان ؟؟؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

ممم متهيقلي ايمانه بان ربنا موجود وثقته بنفسه 
ايه احلي لون في نظرك ؟؟؟؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (21 يوليو 2012)

الأزرق أو البنفسج وكل درجاتهم 

بتقضي كام وقت ع النت ف اليوم ؟؟؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

من ساعهه الكليه كتيييييييييييييييييييير
اكتر من 10 ساعات للاسف 
وانت ؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (21 يوليو 2012)

يعني مش اكتر من 3 او 4 ساعات دا لو فاضي كمان غير ان دراستي وشغلي بيبقي ع اللاب والنت 

مين اكتر حد من القديسين سيرته اثرت فيكي ؟؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

القديسه بربتوا 
وانت ؟؟؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 يوليو 2012)

*,.

* كلهم حقيقى

...

صورة مقلوبة فى آلحيآة  بتتمنى تغيرهآ ..*؟*
 


*.،*​


----------



## Strident (21 يوليو 2012)

ان ناس زي البرادعي ويعقوب عندهم نفس جنسية محمد حسان والبرهامي والحويني....


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ان ناس زي البرادعي ويعقوب عندهم نفس جنسية محمد حسان والبرهامي والحويني....


يآ ترى هتغير جنسية آلنوع آلأول ولآ آلتآنى 

وفين آلسؤآل ..؟ ^_^




*.،*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يوليو 2012)

*,.

* طيب سؤآل جديد


قرآر مؤجل فى حيآتكـ ..*؟*
 

*.،*​ 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> * طيب سؤآل جديد
> 
> ...



الارتباط ..


بتتمني أيه من الدنيا ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بتتمني أيه من الدنيا ؟؟
> ​


إنى أعيشهآ صح 

*,.

* فكرة مجنونة نفسكـ تعملهآ ..؟ ^_^
 


*.،*​ ​ ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> إنى أعيشهآ صح
> 
> *,.
> 
> ...



هههه
نفسي اتنطنط وأضحك بصوت عاااااالي هههه


نفسك تعمل ايه دلوقتي ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> نفسك تعمل ايه دلوقتي ؟؟
> ​


نفسى أعرف أنآم
لكن ليس آلمطآلب بآلتمنى :d

*,.

* أهم صفآت لآزم تكون موجودهـ فى صديقكـ ..*؟*
 


*.،*​ ​ ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> نفسى أعرف أنآم
> لكن ليس آلمطآلب بآلتمنى :d
> 
> *,.
> ...



عدم الكذب والاهتمام والمحبه اللي بجد


أكتر كلمه ألمتك في حياتك؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أكتر كلمه ألمتك في حياتك؟؟
> ​


مفيش كلمة معينة
آلموآقف بتوجع أكتر ...

*,.

* لأى مدى بيهمكـ رأى آلنآس فيكـ ..*؟*

 


*.،*​ ​ ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> مفيش كلمة معينة
> آلموآقف بتوجع أكتر ...
> 
> *,.
> ...



بيهمني جداااا بالذات النقد بحس الشخص اللي بينقدني بيحبني بجد
من غير مجاملات 


لو قالك اخر يوم ليك انهارده وهتموت هتعمل ايه غير الاعتراف لربنا والتناول ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لو قالك اخر يوم ليك انهارده وهتموت هتعمل ايه غير الاعتراف لربنا والتناول ؟؟
> ​


مفيش حآجة متهيألى
هبقى غرقآنة فى مشآعر كتير ؛ ترقب .. قلق .. فرح .. خوف .. تأمل
مش هتسيبلى مجآل أعمل حآجة

*,.
*
أصعب سؤآل وآجهتهـ فى حيآتكـ ..؟



*.،*​ ​ ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

لما تكون خلاص هتبكي وحد يسالك مالك وانتا مش عاوز تتكلم
ده بيبقي صعب
كم مره كان نفسك تلعب تحت المطر ؟؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يوليو 2012)

كل لما المطر ينزل كان بيبقى نفسى اوى انزل الشارع والعب 
نفس السؤال


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

كل يوم
هههههههه
نفسك تعمل ايه دلوقت ؟


----------



## Strident (22 يوليو 2012)

لما تبقى الدنيا حر بس...

تحب الشتا التلج تحت الصفر، وﻻ الحر بتاع درجة حرارة 40؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> كم مره كان نفسك تلعب تحت المطر ؟؟


هههههـ نفس موضوع ميرنآ
بس أنآ فعلاً بحب أتمشى فى آلمطر .. 
ومآمآ بتدينى قصيدهـ فى آلأمرآض إللى هتجينى بس مش بحرم هههههـ
​ 
*,.
*
   بتعمل إيهـ لمآ بتختلف مع بآبآكـ أو مآمآتكـ فى شئ ضرورى (* مش زى آلمطر يعنى ^_^*  )..؟ 



*.،*​ ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

لا الشتا افضل 
تحب الخريف ولا الريبع ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههـ نفس موضوع ميرنآ
> بس أنآ فعلاً بحب أتمشى فى آلمطر ..
> ومآمآ بتدينى قصيدهـ فى آلأمرآض إللى هتجينى بس مش بحرم هههههـ
> ​
> ...


بتناقش معاهم


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يوليو 2012)

*,.
*
   آلربيع ..

.*.*.

أوصف شخصيتكـ فى كلمآت ...



*.،*​ ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

متعبه 
واللي بعدي ؟؟؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يوليو 2012)

*,.
*
   أحيآناً فى منتهى آلبسآطة
وأحيآن تآنية ..... قمة آلتعقيد

.*.*.

ليهـ آلرجل - وخصوصاً آلشرقى - بيعتبر آلمشآعر ضعف ..*؟*



*.،*​


----------



## amgd beshara (22 يوليو 2012)

> ليهـ آلرجل - وخصوصاً آلشرقى - بيعتبر آلمشآعر ضعف ..*؟*


تقريبا علشان بنتربي الراجل مينفعش يشتكي و لما نعيط و احنا صغيرين يقولولنا 
هو في راجل بيعيط
و لما نحزن يقولولنا 
استرجل:36_11_13:
شفتوا قد اية احنا بنعاني

اية اهدافك في الصيف دة ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> تقريبا علشان بنتربي الراجل مينفعش يشتكي و لما نعيط و احنا صغيرين يقولولنا
> هو في راجل بيعيط
> و لما نحزن يقولولنا
> استرجل:36_11_13:
> ...


ههههـ إنتو بردو :d

أمممم آلصيف دهـ
بتمنى أبدأ خدمة جديدهـ
وأخلص درآسة تهمنى فى آلكتآب آلمقدس

وآخد كورس محتآجآهـ لدرآستى آلعملية
وأبدأ تدريبى آلصيفى

صلوآتكم ^_^

*,.
*
   عآدة معينة بتتمنى تبطلهآ ..؟



*.،*​​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 يوليو 2012)

انا احب التغيرفمافيش عادة معينة مؤثرة عليا لكن اتمنى ان ابطل النرفزة 
ـــــــــــــ
نفسه
​


----------



## soul & life (22 يوليو 2012)

الصمت  نفسى ابطل الصمت لانه مؤلم ومزعج ليا جداااااااا

لو كان فى حد غلط فيك واهانك والحد دا بينكم عشره طويله واقرب صديق ليك وغلطه كان كبير جدا و اتعمله اجنور وانتهت علاقتك بيه تماما وفاتت شهور وجاى طالب انه يتكلم معاك ترد عليه وتكلمه ولا تعمل نفسك موصلتكش رسايله لانك متاكد انه مصنش العشره ومفيهوش خير
معلش السؤال طويل شويه بس دا موقف محيرنى وعاوزه اعرف هتتصرف ازاى يلى بعدى يمكن ربنا بعتلى الاجابه على لسانك


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> لو كان فى حد غلط فيك واهانك والحد دا بينكم عشره طويله واقرب صديق ليك وغلطه كان كبير جدا و اتعمله اجنور وانتهت علاقتك بيه تماما وفاتت شهور وجاى طالب انه يتكلم معاك ترد عليه وتكلمه ولا تعمل نفسك موصلتكش رسايله لانك متاكد انه مصنش العشره ومفيهوش خير
> معلش السؤال طويل شويه بس دا موقف محيرنى وعاوزه اعرف هتتصرف ازاى يلى بعدى يمكن ربنا بعتلى الاجابه على لسانك


أكيد حبيبتى لآزم نسآمح ونغفر .. دهـ على مستوى آلإحسآس
لكن آلمشكلة هنآ هى إنهيآر آلثقة 
فهل إنتى قآدرة تثقى فى آلشخصية دى تآنى .. أو بآلأصح هى قآدرة على إستعآدة ثقتكـ ..؟
آلإجآبة إنتى إللى لآزم تحدديهآ ممكن بنآءاً على معرفتكـ بآلشخصية .. أو بعد مآ تديلهآ فرصة تختبريهآ فيهآ
وربنآ يدبر 

*,.*

نفس آلسؤآل  ^_^



*.،*
​ ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 يوليو 2012)

زى ما قالت سيكرت اننا لازم نسامح ونغفر
لكن المشكلة هنا هى انهيار الثقة 

وانا عيشت نفس المشكلة بتاعتك، لكن بصراحة مش قادر اقبل صاحب الاهانة مرة اخرى تانى وفنفس الوقت مش مخاصم  لكن معاملتى بقت زى ما المثل بيقول "صباح الخير يا جارى انت فى حالك وانا فحالى"


ايه اكتر حاجة لو لاحظتها فى الشخص اللى بتتعامل معاه تحسسك بالاطمئنان من ناحيته ؟

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ايه اكتر حاجة لو لاحظتها فى الشخص اللى بتتعامل معاه تحسسك بالاطمئنان من ناحيته ؟
> 
> ​


إنهـ يكون متوآضع وتلقآئى ..

*,.*

إمتى ممكن آلشخص ينزل من نظركـ ..؟


*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 يوليو 2012)

إنهـ يكون متكبر وغير تلقائى ^_^

>> الشخص الخفيف والمتكبر واللى بيتكلم عن نفسه كتير ..


اللى بعدى ..فى سنة كام؟

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يوليو 2012)

فى اولى لكن اولى ايه الله اعلم 
نفس السؤال


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 يوليو 2012)

ما انتى عارفة PPP

ايه اكتر حاجة بتنرفزك ؟ - وياريت بلاش تقول (نفس السؤال) كفاية غش :gy0000:
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يوليو 2012)

ههههههه لا مش عارفه ماحدش عارف ايه اللى هيحصل :new2:
اكتر حاجه بتنرفزنى الغرور والغلاسه 

نفس السؤال :a63:


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 يوليو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> اكتر حاجه بتنرفزنى الغرور والغلاسه


دا انتى على كدا متنرفزه من نفسك :a63:


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> دا انتى على كدا متنرفزه من نفسك :a63:



:w00t:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +febronia+ (22 يوليو 2012)

اين السوال


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 يوليو 2012)

قول 3 صفات كويسين فيك 
​


----------



## +febronia+ (22 يوليو 2012)

هااادية ومش بتكلم كتيرر ومش رخمة ^_^ 

نفس السوال


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يوليو 2012)

ممم مش عارفه :new2::new2:
نفس السؤال


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 يوليو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هااادية ومش بتكلم كتيرر ومش رخمة ^_^



هادية !! هههههههه اه مانا عارف


^_^mirna قال:


> نفس السؤال



ماقولنا بلاش تقولى نفس السؤال:act23:


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ماقولنا بلاش تقولى نفس السؤال:act23:



براحتى :act23:


----------



## +febronia+ (22 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> هادية !! هههههههه اه مانا عارف



اة هادية تقدر تقول غير كدة :nunu0000:


----------



## سانتي (22 يوليو 2012)

*اعتقد انني أيضاً أمتاز بالهدوء...

ما هوَ هدفك في هذِهِ الحياة؟؟؟​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

هدفي ان بعد موتي سيرتي تكون طيبه 
والليبعدي


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

ممم 
بيتزا 
والل بعدي


----------



## Nozo.K (22 يوليو 2012)

*معكــرونــة*

*-- *
*هـل أنــت سعيــد بديانتـكـ ؟*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يوليو 2012)

اكــــــيــــــــــــد سعيده وفخوره جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يوليو 2012)

Nozo.K قال:


> *و انا سعيدة جداً و ان شاء الله بدخل الجنة مع الرسول محمد *
> 
> *و بحمــد ربي اني مسلمة و اعبد الله لا شريكـ له*
> 
> *في اي بلد تسكـن ؟*​



اه والحمد لله انا مسيحيه وهدخل الفردوس مع رب المجد وانا بعبد الله الواحد فى اللاهوت المثلث الاقانيم


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

اسكن في اي فضا  في اي حته
واللي بعدي


----------



## amgd beshara (22 يوليو 2012)

> *في اي بلد تسكـن ؟*


انا في الدوار جنب الفسئية

ترنيمة بتاثر فيك ؟


----------



## amgd beshara (22 يوليو 2012)

> *هـل أنــت سعيــد بديانتـكـ ؟*


لم اجد اصدق من المسيحية و لم اختبر علاقة مع الله الا فيها
و لا في اي مكان اخر اجد من يتكلم عن تعاملات الله معة و محبة الله لة الا المسيحين
و لا يوجد ممن يدعونهم الهه ان اعلن عن نفسة باي شكل او صفة 
و لكن الهنا قال لا اترك نفسي بلا شاهد 
و ايضا لا اترككم يتامي
فانا بفخر اتبع الاله الواحد ولا يوجد غيرة و ليس سواة وحدة القدير القادر علي كل شئ




> ترنيمة بتاثر فيك ؟


----------



## عبد العالي (22 يوليو 2012)

إذا افترق العقل و الدين فأيهما ستتبع؟؟


----------



## amgd beshara (22 يوليو 2012)

> إذا افترق العقل و الدين فأيهما ستتبع؟؟


هذا معنا ما لم و لن يحدث 

اكثر ترنيمة سمعتها و اثرت فيك ؟


----------



## Strident (22 يوليو 2012)

عبد العالي قال:


> إذا افترق العقل و الدين فأيهما ستتبع؟؟



العقل....لان الدين الحقيقي لن يتعارض مع العقل



amgdmega قال:


> هذا معنا ما لم و لن يحدث
> 
> اكثر ترنيمة سمعتها و اثرت فيك ؟



بالضبط كما تقول....

اكثر ترنيمة...هممم...ممكن نقول "هل جلست في هدوء"....مش عارف فيه كذا واحدة...


----------



## Strident (22 يوليو 2012)

اصعب وصية في رأيك...


----------



## عبد العالي (22 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> العقل....لان الدين الحقيقي لن يتعارض مع العقل


تحب نفتح موضوع نتحاور على النقطة دي؟؟


----------



## amgd beshara (22 يوليو 2012)

> تحب نفتح موضوع نتحاور على النقطة دي؟؟


اخويا الحبيب
ارحب طبعا بفكرتك بس مينفعش هنا
ممكن في الحوارات المسيحية الثنائية
او الاسئلة المسيحية
ربنا معاك


----------



## be believer (22 يوليو 2012)

> اصعب وصية في رأيك...


" من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر أيضا "

ما هي أجمل ديانة برأيك بعد ديانتك ؟


----------



## amgd beshara (22 يوليو 2012)

> اصعب وصية في رأيك...


صعوبة الوصية مش فيها هي 
لان ربنا قال احملو نيري عليكم لان حملي خفيف و نيري هين
لكن الشر اللى جوانا بيبنلنا ان الطريق صعب
زي اللى بعيد عن ربنا ميقدرش حتي يقف 10 ثواني يقول ابانا الذي و يبقي هم جامد قوي علية
و انا شايف ان اصعب وصية علي اي حد بعيد احبوا اعدائكم
لكن ولاد المسيح مستحيل يلاقوا حاجة صعبة 

كان نفسك تدرس اية ؟


----------



## Nozo.K (22 يوليو 2012)

*نفسي أدرس ادب و الحمدلله انا بدرسـه الحيـن*

*هل تؤمـن بالجنة والنار ؟*​


----------



## be believer (22 يوليو 2012)

على فكرة .. هناك مشاركة لي رقم 430 تم القفز فوقها !!​


----------



## Nozo.K (22 يوليو 2012)

*اين سؤالكـ أخـي الكـريــم ؟*​


----------



## amgd beshara (22 يوليو 2012)

> على فكرة .. هناك مشاركة لي رقم 430 تم القفز فوقها !!


دي



> " من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر أيضا "
> 
> ما هي أجمل ديانة برأيك بعد ديانتك ؟


و المصحف مانا رادد :smil15:


----------



## amgd beshara (22 يوليو 2012)

احب اوضح حاجة بس لاخواتنا المسلمين اللي دخلوا و بيسالوا عن الجنة و النار
و العلم و الايمان
احب اقولهم ان دة دردشة للمرح بس يعني
الل عايز يتكلم في الدين في الرد علي الشبهات و الحوارات المسيحية الثنائية
انما هنا هزار و دردشة بسسسس


----------



## be believer (22 يوليو 2012)

> *اين سؤالكـ أخـي الكـريــم ؟*


أشكرك أخي الحبيب على اهتمامك بمشاركتي , وهي تلك التي قام الأخ الغالي أمجدميجا بالرد عليها 



> و المصحف مانا رادد


ههههه فهمت عليك , أصبح تقصد الإسلام ؟؟..
بس فين السؤال ؟؟


----------



## amgd beshara (22 يوليو 2012)

> ههههه فهمت عليك , أصبح تقصد الإسلام ؟؟..
> بس فين السؤال ؟؟


اول حاجة اتمني تغير اللون للون اوضح
و انت فهمتني غلط لا مقصدش الاسلام 
انا كنت بس بهزر
انما انا مش شايف اي ديانة تانية ينفع احبها
و ازاي احب ديانة بتاخد الناس للجحيم و بتدمر تفكيرهم و ادميتهم 
زي اللى بيعبدوا البقر مثلا
ازاي اميل لدين هدفة يشوةو صورة الانسان و يشوة صورة الخالق
مستحيل طبعا


----------



## be believer (22 يوليو 2012)

> اول حاجة اتمني تغير اللون للون اوضح


اللون واصح جدا , وهذا شيء شخصي لا يُحبّذ التدخل فيه




> انما انا مش شايف اي ديانة تانية ينفع احبها


قول كدا وخلاص , عشان زي مانت شايف أنو المسيحية هي الصح , المسلمين شايفين أنو الإسلام هو الصح , وكذلك اليهود والهندوس والبوذ و الوثنيين  و الملحدين واللادينيين , دي قناعات مش أكتر , ومنقدرش نحكم عالقناعات بالأصحية أبدا !!


----------



## amgd beshara (22 يوليو 2012)

be believer قال:


> اللون واصح جدا , وهذا شيء شخصي لا يُحبّذ التدخل فيه
> 
> 
> قول كدا وخلاص , عشان زي مانت شايف أنو المسيحية هي الصح , المسلمين شايفين أنو الإسلام هو الصح , وكذلك اليهود والهندوس والبوذ و الوثنيين  و الملحدين واللادينيين , دي قناعات مش أكتر , ومنقدرش نحكم عالقناعات بالأصحية أبدا !!


معلش ان كنت اتدخلت في حاجة شخصية و هي اللون اللي بتكتب بية
لانة فعلا مش واضح بالنسبة لي
انما لو مش عايز تغيرة براحتك انا مجبرتكش

مينفعش اقول انا مش بحب الاديان التانية و خلاص دي كدة تفهم علي انها كراهية لكل شئ يخالف فكري و عقيدتي
لكن شرحت بس وجهة نظري  من غير ما اتعرض لدين بعينة و لا هاجمت دين بعينة 
و محكمتش لا علي دين او فكر حد
اظن طبيعي جدا يعني


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

be believer قال:


> اللون واصح جدا , وهذا شيء شخصي لا يُحبّذ التدخل فيه
> 
> 
> قول كدا وخلاص , عشان زي مانت شايف أنو المسيحية هي الصح , المسلمين شايفين أنو الإسلام هو الصح , وكذلك اليهود والهندوس والبوذ و الوثنيين  و الملحدين واللادينيين , دي قناعات مش أكتر , ومنقدرش نحكم عالقناعات بالأصحية أبدا !!


بص معلش اولا اني هدخل في الحوار 
موضوع قناعه او لا ده كل انسان وعلي حسبه 
في اللي واثق ان ديانته غلط ومش قادر يصدق 
في اللي بيجادل وخلاص لانه عاوز يحس انه منتصر 
وفي اللي فاكر انه مقتنع بيها وده لمجرده انه ايه اتولد بيها 
علي العموما لو الحوار قلب ديني  وحصل شد هيتقفل الموضوع 
واولا واخيرا ده مش مكانه اصلا 
واسفه لو ادخلت في موضوع ميخصنيش


----------



## be believer (22 يوليو 2012)

> واولا واخيرا ده مش مكانه اصلا


عودي و انظري من افتتح موضوع حوار الأديان هنا يا فوفو


----------



## be believer (22 يوليو 2012)

> واولا واخيرا ده مش مكانه اصلا


عودي و انظري من افتتح موضوع حوار الأديان هنا يا فوفو


----------



## amgd beshara (22 يوليو 2012)

> واولا واخيرا ده مش مكانه اصلا


:big29:
الحمد لله
انا عمال اقول كدة من الصبح

لو عندك فرصة تطلب من الريس طلب
هتطلب اية ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

be believer قال:


> عودي و انظري من افتتح موضوع حوار الأديان هنا يا فوفو


انا مقلتش انك انت اللي فاتح الحوار ده 
انا بس حابه اننا نقفل الموضوع عشانلو حصل شد اللعبه هتتقفل 

كمان رجااااااء معلش غير اللون ده نظري ضعيف


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> :big29:
> الحمد لله
> انا عمال اقول كدة من الصبح
> 
> ...


يستقيييييييييل حالا وبسرعه
ههههههههههههههه
واللي بعدي


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

*سلآم ونعمة أخوآتى آلأعزآء *
طبعاً أنآ مش من حقى أوجهـ حد
لكن كلنآ عآرفين إن آلقسم هنآ غير مختص بحوآرآت آلأديآن 
وآلمنتدى موجود فيهـ أقسآم أقدر وأكثر إفآدهـ للرد على أى تسآؤل منهآ

علشآن كدهـ هسئل سؤآل جديد نرجع بيهـ لإطآر آلتوبيكـ


...


أكتر كتآب قريتهـ أفآدكـ على آلمستوى آلشخصى ..؟



*.،*

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> يستقيييييييييل حالا وبسرعه
> ههههههههههههههه
> واللي بعدي


هههههـ معلش مخدتش بآلى من آلسؤآل
نفس قرآر مآرتينآ :d


سؤآلى فوق ..*


.،**
*​


----------



## be believer (22 يوليو 2012)

> واللي بعدي


أن يبقى للأبد و أن يُرجع بلدنا كما كانت

سؤالي هو بما أنك قلتي 


> كمان رجااااااء معلش غير اللون ده نظري ضعيف


هل اللون دا يناسب نظرك أكثر ؟؟  D:


----------



## be believer (22 يوليو 2012)

> أكتر كتآب قريتهـ أفآدكـ على آلمستوى آلشخصى ..؟


قوة عقلك الباطن
أيقظ قواك الخفية
الأنجيل المقدس

ما هي الأغنية المفضلة لديك ؟؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

be believer قال:


> أن يبقى للأبد و أن يُرجع بلدنا كما كانت
> 
> سؤالي هو بما أنك قلتي
> 
> هل اللون دا يناسب نظرك أكثر ؟؟  D:



لا تعليق :dntknw:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

اغنيتي المفضله 
ممم
مش فاكره ناو
واللي بعدي


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

*كتير أغآنى*
بس مثلاً ... 
خآيف >> منير
هل عندكـ شكـ >> كآظم
حبوآ بعض >> فيروز 


.*.*.

بتحب آلشروق ولآ آلغروب أكتر .. و*ليهـ* ..؟


*.،*
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

الشروق 
الغروب مخيف 
بتحب الصصيف ولا الشتا


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يوليو 2012)

الصيف 
نفس السؤال


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

الشتا 
عاوز تعمل ايه في حياتك ؟؟


----------



## minatosaaziz (22 يوليو 2012)

الشتا طبعاً ..  الشتا مليان بالرومانسية والاحساس .
السهر في الشتا ليه طعم خاص .
غير كدة البرد ممكن نواجهه بسهولة لكن الحر لا
 !


----------



## minatosaaziz (22 يوليو 2012)

عاوز أكون إنسان ناجح ....
إيه أقرب حد ليك ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

مم
نفسي
واللي بعدي


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يوليو 2012)

ربنا
نفس السؤال


----------



## +febronia+ (22 يوليو 2012)

مافيش 

نفس السوال


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يوليو 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> مين أقرب حد ليك ؟


أبويآ آلحنين .. "* بآبآ يسوع *"

*,.*

أهم لحظة فى حيآتكـ .. ؟؟



*.،*
​ ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

يوم ما اتخرج
واللي بعدي


----------



## Nozo.K (23 يوليو 2012)

*و انا ايضاً حين اتخرج و يفخر بي والداي
هل تحب الحيوانات ؟
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 يوليو 2012)

إي القطط احبهم حييييييييل 

سؤال للي بعدي عندك  قطط  شو تأكلهم قطاوتك اكثر اكله يحبونها؟


----------



## Strident (23 يوليو 2012)

للاسف ليس عندي....لكن اتمنى في المستقبل ان اربي كلب من النوع الكبير....لكن مش بولدوج...

اهم صفة تريدها في شريك او شريكة حياتك


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 يوليو 2012)

يكون كريم يصرف بدون حساب ويشبه كريم التركي ههههه

وايش هو سؤال اللي في خاطرك وحابب تسالو


----------



## أَمَة (23 يوليو 2012)

يكون صديقي الحميم.

هل تحب الوحدة بين الحين والآخر؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 يوليو 2012)

اكييد
نفس السؤال


----------



## أَمَة (23 يوليو 2012)

لاني انا صاحبة السؤال اكمل واقول
ليه؟ وما هي فوائد الوحدة بين وقت وقت؟


----------



## ponponayah (23 يوليو 2012)

انا بحب الوحدة كل فترة
 بحس بهدوء جوايا واوقات كتير بتبقى هى اكتر فترة بعرف اعد فيها مع ربنا من غير زحمه حوليا 

اية اكتر شئ بتفتقدة ؟​


----------



## Nozo.K (23 يوليو 2012)

*عمتـــي رحمهــآ اللـه*

*هــل تحـب افلام الرعـب ؟*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يوليو 2012)

اه

عندك القدرة تقول اسم حبيبك/حبيبتك ؟
​


----------



## Nozo.K (23 يوليو 2012)

*نعـمـ أخــي 
محمـــد

ما اكثر فيلم رعب تحبـه؟
*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)

Nozo.K قال:


> *نعـمـ أخــي
> محمـــد
> 
> ما اكثر فيلم رعب تحبـه؟
> *​


*مش حافظ اسماى
هههههههههه
هو ممكن نقول فيلم اكل القلوب
يمشى برضو لانة فعلان فيلم رعب
هههههههههههههه
لو بتتفرج على فيلم رعب ايةاحساسك يعنى بتكونخايف ولا مركز فى الفيلم ولا اية
ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (23 يوليو 2012)

ببقى مركز فى الفلم بس ساعات بتحصل حاجات حوليك تخليك تدخل فى مود الفلم

لو فجاة حسيت انك لوحدك فى الدنيا
وكل حبايبك بعدو عنك 
وحتى وانت وسط اهلك حاسس بغربة وانك مش منهم
والفرحة مابقاش ليها طعم والحزن ملى قلبك 
اية اول حاجة بتفكر فيها؟ غير انك طبعا تصلى لربنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 يوليو 2012)

اول حاجه بفكر فيها ان الدنيا ديه صعبه جدااا وبتمنى حياتى تنتهى بسرعه
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## Nozo.K (23 يوليو 2012)

*اذهب لقراءة القرآن و اتقرب من ربي اكثر كي اشعر براحـة البـآل
ما هي اكثر صفة تحبها في رفيق حياتكـ ؟!

*​


----------



## +febronia+ (23 يوليو 2012)

Nozo.K قال:


> *
> ما هي اكثر صفة تحبها في رفيق حياتكـ ؟!
> 
> *​



خفة الدم .. 

نفس السؤال


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يوليو 2012)

للمرة ال 100 اجاوب ع السؤال دا كأن مش فيه غيره !  
رقيقة، تفهمنى، تحبنى، ويكون دمها بيلطش اوقات وتقيله اوقات.. يعنى دول تقريبا من اهم الصفات


وانت ؟
​


----------



## Nozo.K (23 يوليو 2012)

*اريده ان يكون مزيجا من بعض الصفـآت

اريده ان يكون حنونا و ليس مغرورا و اريده شهماً يساعد غيره و لا أن يأبه للمـآل و اريده ان يحبني بصــدق و ان يكون يخاف الله و لا يغدر باحد و مداوماً على صلاتـه


ما لونكـ المفضـل ؟!
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يوليو 2012)

*الاسود و الازرق بالترتيب 

اكتر حلم بيتكرر فى منامك ايه ؟*


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يوليو 2012)

مش بحب لون معين

هل متعصب لدينك والا تتسم بروح المحبة ولا تفرق بين احد ؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الاسود و الازرق بالترتيب
> 
> اكتر حلم بيتكرر فى منامك ايه ؟*



تقريبا مش فيه حلم  معين بيتكرر وبقالى فترة كبيرة بصحى من النوم مش ببقى فاكر انا حلمت بأيه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> هل متعصب لدينك والا تتسم بروح المحبة ولا تفرق بين احد ؟
> ​



*كنت متعصبة جدًا .. حاليًا بعامل الناس بحب و بحاول احط نفسى مكانهم فى ردود افعالهم لو منطقية.. بس لو حد قال كلمة على دينى ولا كنيستى ولا شخصية معينة بحبها يستحمل اللى يحصله 

نفس السؤال*


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *كنت متعصبة جدًا .. حاليًا بعامل الناس بحب و بحاول احط نفسى مكانهم فى ردود افعالهم لو منطقية.. بس لو حد قال كلمة على دينى ولا كنيستى ولا شخصية معينة بحبها يستحمل اللى يحصله
> 
> نفس السؤال*



انا مش بفرق بس متعصبه جدا ومش بستحمل حد يقول نص كلمه 
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يوليو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> نفس السؤال ؟



لا مش بتفرق معايا نهائى ..طالما شخص محترم

نفس السؤال


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> لا مش بتفرق معايا نهائى ..طالما شخص محترم
> 
> نفس السؤال




لالا متعصبه جداا ومش بستحمل كلمه لومش اتكلمت 
ببص نظره كدا :act19:
وبكون هموت واتكلم علي النت واادافع بس ممنوع
لاالايام دي مش كويسه


لو انت وماشي في الشارع وواحد مش تعرفه شتمك هتعمل ايه ههههه؟؟
​


----------



## Nozo.K (23 يوليو 2012)

*يعني الحمدلله قد عودنا الاسلام ان نحب اخانا او اخينا من اي ديانـة و نتعامـل معـه بالحسنـة

و لكـن ان كان عدواً لنـآ فلن نتسامـح معــهـ
و بالطبـع سوف احب اخي المسلم اكثر من اخي المسيحي كسبيـل المثـآل
**
و إ**ن كان احداً يتكلـمـ عن ديني امامي بطريقـة هزواً و لعباً فساتناقش معه بالكلام فقطـ و ان لم ياخذ كلامي بعين الاعتبار فسأتركه و اذهب .

اكثر بلد تحبـه؟!
*​


----------



## Nozo.K (23 يوليو 2012)

*لن ارد عليه فاذا رددت عليه سيتمادى

فليسامحـه اللـه

ما اكثر بلد تحبـه؟
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يوليو 2012)

هو اولا واخيرا هيكون شخص مجنون  فلو الشتيمة محدش سمعها غيرى  يعنى شتم بصوت واطى
هكبر دماغى وهعديها، لكن لو شتم بصوت عالى بالبوكس وفعينه وخصوصا انى بقيت بلعب جيم :spor24:

نفس السؤال ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 يوليو 2012)

Nozo.K قال:


> *لن ارد عليه فاذا رددت عليه سيتمادى
> 
> فليسامحـه اللـه
> 
> ...



لبنان بموووت فيها ههه


اكتر مشروب بتحبه ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يوليو 2012)

Nozo.K قال:


> *يعني الحمدلله قد عودنا الاسلام ان نحب اخانا او اخينا من اي ديانـة و نتعامـل معـه بالحسنـة
> 
> و لكـن ان كان عدواً لنـآ فلن نتسامـح معــهـ
> و بالطبـع سوف احب اخي المسلم اكثر من اخي المسيحي كسبيـل المثـآل
> ...



معنى كلامك أن المسيحين اعداء للمسلمين ! لو كنتى فاكرة كدا فأحنا فاكرين غير كدا،
 لان السيد المسيح له كل المجد اوصانا أن نحب اعدائنا - ولم يكن المقصود بها المسلم، لا، بل اى شخص عدو لك يحاربك يتهمك بالظلم سواء كان مسيحى مسلم يهودى -.. -- فقال: احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعينيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم ....
ولذلك احب اى شخص سواء كان مسلم او غيره مثل ما احب الشخص المسيحى تبعا لوصيه إلهى المسيح : ) 

بحب مشروب منجى وفراولة وبيبسى

وانت ؟


----------



## Nozo.K (23 يوليو 2012)

*لقد فهمتنــي بالطريقـة الخـآطئـة أخــي هيــرو*
*أأنــآ قلــت بـأنَّ المسيحييـن أعــدآء المسلميــن . .؟!*
* أرجــو أن لا تفسـر كلامــي بطريقتكـ الخـآصــة . .*
*أنـآ قصــدت بالعــدو أســرآئيــل *
*وخصــوصــاً أنـي فتآة فلسطينيــَّـه فأنـآ اعاني كثيراً مـن اليهود الذيت احتلوا ارضـي و جعلونني اسكـن في غير موطني الاصلـي وهـو فلسطيــن*
*انـآ لم اتكلم عن المسيحيــون*
* انا اعتبر المسيحيون اصدقائـي و لولا هذا لما كنت سجلت هنا*

*بالنسبـة للسؤآل بحـب الشوكولامو و البيبســي جداً *

*هل تشاهد افلام الكرتون ؟*​


----------



## amgd beshara (23 يوليو 2012)

> *هل تشاهد افلام الكرتون ؟*


غصب عني مش برضايا


اكتر كتاب عجبك ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> اكتر كتاب عجبك ؟



*النبى لجبران

أكتر مطرب او مطربة او مرنم او مرنمة بتحبه/ا ؟؟*


----------



## amgd beshara (24 يوليو 2012)

> * أكتر مطرب او مطربة او مرنم او مرنمة بتحبه/ا ؟؟*



ماهر فايز و فاديا بزي و تيري بلانت

كلمة بتغيظك اوي ؟


----------



## سانتي (24 يوليو 2012)

*أكيد.. وأفتخر بديانتي وأضعُها وساماً أعتزُ به ^.^

من قدوتُك في هذِهِ الحياة؟؟؟​*


----------



## سانتي (24 يوليو 2012)

سانتي قال:


> *أكيد.. وأفتخر بديانتي وأضعُها وساماً أعتزُ به ^.^
> 
> ​*



لم انتبه للسؤال أغتذر ><

*كلمة "كاذِب" مع انها لا تُقال لي... لكنني أكره الكذب...

من قدوتُك في هذِهِ الحياة؟؟؟​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (24 يوليو 2012)

قدوتي في هذه الحياه داود النبي 
واللي بعدي


----------



## oesi no (24 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> قدوتي في هذه الحياه داود النبي
> واللي بعدي


قدوتى فى الحياة اللص اليمين 
اللى بعدى اكتر حاجة بتبقى مجبر تعملها وتبقى مش طايق نفسك وانت بتعملها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يوليو 2012)

*مجبره اعملها....مممممممممممم*
*لو لقيت حد فى الطريق محتاج مساعده او توصيل و مقفش اساعد...كنت بساعد زمان بس الاسره اجبرتنى مقفش لحد غريب فى الزمن ده-- فبجبر نفسى مقفش-- بس ببقا مش طايقا نفسى و بعاتبها و الف فكره تجيلى انى الف و ارجع تانى بس بجبر نفسى ملفش-- ده شىء من الاشياء الى ببقا مش طايقا نفسى و انا بعمله.......*

*هل تمنيت/تى شىء  غريب و حدث؟؟*


----------



## soul & life (24 يوليو 2012)

*اهاا كتير بتمنى  او بفكر فى حاجات غريبه وتقريبا ممكن تكون مستحيله وبتحصل*


*السؤال نفسه بس بصياغه مختلفه*
*ايه اغرب حاجه اتمنيتها وحصلت  حاجه كانت مستحيله وحصلت؟؟؟*


----------



## سانتي (24 يوليو 2012)

*اخذ المرتبة الأُولى على بلادي في القصة القصيرة... على الرغم من أنَ من نافسني عليها كانت لهُ واسطة قوية جداً وقريب مرموق في البلاد <<< هذا ما اتذكَرُه الآن ^^

ما أكثر شيء تتمنى ابتعاده عنك؟؟​*


----------



## soul & life (24 يوليو 2012)

*اشخاص يتلونون على كل لون الخداع والرياء هى صفاتهم الاساسيه  بقيت اخاف من الناس *
* لو خطر على بالك تسافر مكان دلوات حالا ممكن تروح فين؟؟*


----------



## سانتي (24 يوليو 2012)

*لفلسطين...

ما هوَ رأيُك الشخصي بالسياسة؟؟؟​*


----------



## soul & life (24 يوليو 2012)

*لعبه مفيهاش ادنى  امانه او صراحه سياسه  يعنى لعبة قذره مصالح كراسى وبرلمانات اتخنقت منها واعتقد خراب البلد دى هيكون بسبب السياسه والسياسيين*

*ايه اكتر صفه بتزعجكك لو لمحتها فى شخصيه قريبه منك؟؟*


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يوليو 2012)

الكذب

حلم نفسك تحققه ؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> حلم نفسك تحققه ؟
> ​


بحلم آلنتيجة تظهر إنهآردهـ ويبطلوآ تعذيب فينآ  ..

*,.*

حآجة نفسكـ تعملهآ بس متردد ..؟


*.،*
​ ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)

*هههههههههه افصل النت خالص الكام شهر الجايين 

نفس السؤال *


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يوليو 2012)

اعيش لوحدى
ــــ

ايه اكتر ترنيمة واكتر اغنية بتحب تسمعهم ؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (24 يوليو 2012)

المزامير الملحنه
واللي بعدي


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ايه اكتر ترنيمة واكتر اغنية بتحب تسمعهم ؟
> ​


فيهـ كتير بس دول قريبين منى آلأيآم دى

*ترنيمة* .. مآبتنسآش
*أغنية *.. آلحروف >> أنغآم

*,.*

أحلى ذكريآتكـ عن آيآم آلدرآسة ..؟



*.،*


​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (24 يوليو 2012)

ممم
يوم ما ضربت ولد وانا في ابتدائي
هع هع هعع
واللي بعدي


----------



## amgd beshara (24 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ممم
> يوم ما ضربت ولد وانا في ابتدائي
> هع هع هعع
> واللي بعدي


    :cry2:           :kap:

نشاط نفسك الكنيسة تعملة ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> نشاط نفسك الكنيسة تعملة ؟


أممم مفيش حآجة معينهـ
بس ممكن زيآدة آلتوعية آلسيآسية ..

*,.*

أفضل وسيلة بتعرف تعبر بيهآ عن نفسكـ ..؟

 

*.،*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يوليو 2012)

لما اعاتب شخص او اغضب منه غالبا بتبقى وسيلة النظرات
لما اتعرف على شخصية جديدة بتبقى ابتسامة


نفسه ؟
​


----------



## soul & life (24 يوليو 2012)

*بالكتابه ههههههههه بكتب كويس اوى واعرف اعبر عن نفسى  لكن بالكلام بكون عصبيه ومتوتره ودا بيخلينى انسا عاوزه اقول ايه  علشان كده تعبيرى عن نفسى دايما بيكون كتابه مليش فى الكلام خالص *_^*

*السؤال  لو جه على بالك تبعت جمله  او عتاب لشخصيه دلوات هتكون مين وهتقول ايه؟؟؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *السؤال  لو جه على بالك تبعت جمله  او عتاب لشخصيه دلوات هتكون مين وهتقول ايه؟؟؟*



لـ *نفسى* >> إرحمينى بقى 

*,.*

هل تؤمن بآلحظ وآلقدر .. و*آلسبب* ..؟

 

*.،*
​ ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يوليو 2012)

لا..  المسيحية لا يوجد بها شئ اسمه حظ او قدر


مسلسل من مسلسلات رمضان شدك ليه و متابعه ؟​


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> مسلسل من مسلسلات رمضان شدك ليه و متابعه ؟​


مش متآبعة مسلسلآت 
بس آلزوجة آلرآبعة حضرتلهـ حلقة وعجبتنى 

*,.*

أمممم
طيب برنآمج شدكـ وتآبعتهـ ..؟
 
 

*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يوليو 2012)

ولا متابعه برامج ولامسلسلات 
بس هعرف المواعيد وهتابع 


نفسك تقول كلمه لشخص معين ايه هي الكلمه
والشخص اختياري يعني هههه ؟
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)

*شكرًا ساعدتنى كتير 

نفس السؤال *


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يوليو 2012)

عايز اشوفك





*الزواج .. ومسئولياته !! هل يشغل بالك هذا الموضوع ؟ ومتى تبدأ بالتفكير بالزواج والاستقرار ؟*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)

*لا مش بيشغل بالى غير اما يجى مواقف معينة لكن فى الطبيعى لا خالص عايشة طفولتى 

اكتر اسم بناتى بتحبه ايه ؟*


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يوليو 2012)

مادونا، ميرولا، مارينا


 *هل تعجبك الفتاه التى تهتم بمظهرها الخارجى؟والعكس للبنات؟*​ *وماذا يعنى لك المظهر الخارجى؟*​ ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *هل تعجبك الفتاه التى تهتم بمظهرها الخارجى؟والعكس للبنات؟*​ *وماذا يعنى لك المظهر الخارجى؟*​ ​


آهآ .. *بم**عنى مآيكونش مبهدل أو مبآلغ فيهـ*
لإن دى صورتنآ آلخآرجية إللى بتعبر عنآ شكلياً

بس آلأهم طبعاً يكون فيهـ جوهر مش مظهر على آلفآضى  ..

*,.

**صورة مقلوبة* فى آلمجتمع نفسكـ تغيرهآ ..*؟

* 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (24 يوليو 2012)

​


Secret_flower قال:


> ​
> *صورة مقلوبة* فى آلمجتمع نفسكـ تغيرهآ ..*؟*
> ​
> ​




*ثقافة لبس البنات الغلط نفسي فعلا يغيروا من نفسهم *

*ازاي تقدر تعبر عن حبك لمصر *​


----------



## سانتي (24 يوليو 2012)

*نظرتُه للإعلام...

نظرتك للديانات الأُخرى؟؟​*


----------



## amgd beshara (24 يوليو 2012)

> *صورة مقلوبة* فى آلمجتمع نفسكـ تغيرهآ ..*؟*


بنقيس كل حاجة علي الدين حرام ولا حلال

نفسك مين يجي نائب للرئيس ؟


----------



## سانتي (24 يوليو 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> *ثقافة لبس البنات الغلط نفسي فعلا يغيروا من نفسهم *
> 
> *ازاي تقدر تعبر عن حبك لمصر *​



*
بكلماتي يلي بكتبها...^^

نظرتك للديانات الأُخرى؟؟؟
​*


----------



## amgd beshara (24 يوليو 2012)

> *ازاي تقدر تعبر عن حبك لمصر *


اني اكون مشارك في السياسة و في نشر الوعي 
و فوق كل دة اصلي من اجل مصر و كل واحد في سلطة



> * نظرتك للديانات الأُخرى؟؟*


مش مهم نظرتي للديانة انما انا بحترم كل انسان مهما كانت ديانتة 

 نفسك مين يجي نائب للرئيس ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> اني اكون مشارك في السياسة و في نشر الوعي
> و فوق كل دة اصلي من اجل مصر و كل واحد في سلطة
> 
> 
> ...



ولاحد 

نفسك تقول أيه لربنا دلوقتي ؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يوليو 2012)

*توبنى فأتوب

ماهو أكثر شيء تخشــاه بالحياة ؟*​


----------



## سانتي (24 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *توبنى فأتوب
> 
> ماهو أكثر شيء تخشــاه بالحياة ؟*​



*الله...

لما تكون لحالك ايش أكتر شي بتتمنى يحصُلك؟؟؟​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *توبنى فأتوب
> 
> ماهو أكثر شيء تخشــاه بالحياة ؟*​



الفراااااق 


أكتر أكله بتحبها ؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يوليو 2012)

*غالبا... لما اقعد لوحدى بفكر فى ربنا فبتمنى انى اقرب منه اكتر

هل تشجع الاهلي ام فريق اخر ؟*​


----------



## سانتي (24 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> الفراااااق
> 
> 
> أكتر أكله بتحبها ؟
> ​


*
الفاصوليا الخضرا :wub:

ما هوَ أكثر شي تتمنى فعله قبلَ موتِك؟؟؟*​


----------



## amgd beshara (24 يوليو 2012)

> * هل تشجع الاهلي ام فريق اخر ؟*


الاهلي وش يعني هو لسة في زملكاوية 



> * ما هوَ أكثر شي تتمنى فعله قبلَ موتِك؟؟؟*


اصلي 

بيخوفك اوي ؟


----------



## سانتي (24 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> الاهلي وش يعني هو لسة في زملكاوية
> 
> 
> اصلي
> ...



*
نار جهنم..

أعز شخص على قلبك؟؟​*


----------



## amgd beshara (24 يوليو 2012)

> * أعز شخص على قلبك؟؟*


بنت اختي

حاجة متعود تصحي عليها ؟


----------



## سانتي (24 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> بنت اختي
> 
> حاجة متعود تصحي عليها ؟



*الصلاة أو صوت أُسرتي ^^

شي يُحبِطُك؟؟*


----------



## white.angel (24 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> بنت اختي
> 
> حاجة متعود تصحي عليها ؟


* "اصحي يا هانم بقينا الدهر "*
*ماما :yahoo:*
*ههههههههههه*

*اكتر حاجة بتخرجك عن شعورك :a82:*؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> بنت اختي
> 
> حاجة متعود تصحي عليها ؟



نور الشباك هههه

أكتر صفه بتكرها فيك ونفسك تتخلص منها؟؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> * "اصحي يا هانم بقينا الدهر "*
> *ماما :yahoo:*
> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> ...



ههههههه

لاكذا حاجه بس اكتر الكلمات 

 تقول لمين ياعم خلاص زهقت ؟
​


----------



## سانتي (24 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههه
> 
> لاكذا حاجه بس اكتر الكلمات
> 
> ...




*للكُل....

أكتر شي بيقهرك ؟؟؟​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يوليو 2012)

سانتي قال:


> *للكُل....
> 
> أكتر شي بيقهرك ؟؟؟​*



لما بكون ماشيه في الشارع وواحد يقولي أستغفر الله العظيم هههه
او يقول امشي امشي  وتعالي بعد رمضان 
ههههه


هتعمل ايه لو في حالك وجهه شخص قالك حرام عليك منك لله
عملت ليه كدا ؟؟هههه
​


----------



## سانتي (24 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لما بكون ماشيه في الشارع وواحد يقولي أستغفر الله العظيم هههه
> او يقول امشي امشي  وتعالي بعد رمضان
> ههههه
> 
> ...



*
بقله سامحني بجد... بس ما تدعي علي ><

حتعمل ايه لمن تشوف شخص بتحبه بموت قدامك وانتَ بتتفرج عليه ومو قادر تساعدُه >< ؟؟​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

سانتي قال:


> *
> بقله سامحني بجد... بس ما تدعي علي ><
> 
> حتعمل ايه لمن تشوف شخص بتحبه بموت قدامك وانتَ بتتفرج عليه ومو قادر تساعدُه >< ؟؟​*




الاحساس دا صعب بس بتمني من ربنا يبعده عني الاحساس دا


تقول لمين أنا بمووووت فيك:smil12: ؟؟
​


----------



## سانتي (25 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> الاحساس دا صعب بس بتمني من ربنا يبعده عني الاحساس دا
> 
> 
> تقول لمين أنا بمووووت فيك:smil12: ؟؟
> ​



*لخيتي ^_^

من الشخص الذي يستحق أن تُضحي من أجلِه ؟؟*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 يوليو 2012)

مم
اهل بيتي
واللي بعدي


----------



## amgd beshara (25 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> مم
> اهل بيتي
> واللي بعدي


مش عايز ابقي مثالي و اقول كل الناس لاني مش عارف وقت الجد ممكن اعمل اية

( كفاية مش طايقك ) تقولها لمين ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 يوليو 2012)

ممممممممممممممممممممم 
مش طايقك 
ممكن لروحي لاني بقيت قاسيه جداااااااااااا 
زي الحجاره


----------



## V mary (25 يوليو 2012)

أيوة بقي فين السؤال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه
كم مره كان نفسك تنام 
الاسبوع ده ومقدرتش من الحر ؟؟؟


----------



## V mary (25 يوليو 2012)

لا والله انا من ساعات ماجبت أطفال وانا مش بنام ساعة علي بعض اديلي علي الحال دة سنين
في مش فارقة حر ولا بارد 
وبعدين عندي تكيف وأنتوا لا
سؤالي بقي 
أية اكتر أمنية او حلم في حياتك ضاع منك وكنت هتموت علية؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 يوليو 2012)

مممم
اهه حلم بس بعد ما ضاع 
عرفت اني لو خدته عمري ما كنت هبقي سعيده 
واللي بعدي مني


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يوليو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]نفس الاجابة

سؤال ذكاء
بعض الأشهر فيها 31 يوم : كم عدد الأشهر التي بها 28 يوم ؟ [/FONT]*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> 
> سؤال ذكاء
> بعض الأشهر فيها 31 يوم : كم عدد الأشهر التي بها 28 يوم ؟ [/FONT]*​


كل آلشهور
قديمة يآ سآمح 

*,.*

أصعب إحسآس بآلنسبآلكـ ..؟

 

*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يوليو 2012)

اكيد غلطتى فيها اول مرة 

الاحساس بالالم الداخلى "بدون سبب"


ايه اكتر حاجة بتشغل بالك ؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 يوليو 2012)

الشغل
واللي بعدي


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يوليو 2012)

حاجات كتيير

انت سريع الغضب ؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 يوليو 2012)

كنت 
وانت ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يوليو 2012)

*مش دايما

اكتر حاجة بتحبها فى نفسك و ممنوع التهرب من السؤال *


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 يوليو 2012)

ولا حاجه 
واللي بعدي ؟؟


----------



## amgd beshara (25 يوليو 2012)

> * اكتر حاجة بتحبها فى نفسك و ممنوع التهرب من السؤال *


:fun_oops:
معقولة اتكلم عن نفسي 
انا مسواش ملو وداني تراب :love34:

اكتر حاجة بتحبها و اكتر حاجة بتكرها في رمضان ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> اكتر حاجة بتحبها و اكتر حاجة بتكرها في رمضان ؟


بحب آلمصآيف فى رمضآن بتبقى هآدية
ومش بحب أنزل آلشآرع لوحدى خصوصاً بعد آلفطآر .. بيعآملونآ كأننآ كآئنآت فضآئية :t19: ..

*,.*

نفس آلسؤآل ...


*.،*​


----------



## bob (25 يوليو 2012)

> اكتر حاجة بتحبها و اكتر حاجة بتكرها في رمضان ؟


*بحب الكنافة باللبن :fun_lol:
و بكره كلام الناس عن المسلسلات*

*عيب و ميزة في شخصيتك ؟*


----------



## mera22 (25 يوليو 2012)

*بحب المصايف برده لكن بكره المسلسلات لانها بتبعدني عن ربنا كتييررر


ايه هو الكتاب اللي عجبك وبتحب تقراه علطول؟؟​*


----------



## mera22 (25 يوليو 2012)

bob قال:


> *بحب الكنافة باللبن :fun_lol:
> و بكره كلام الناس عن المسلسلات*
> 
> *عيب و ميزة في شخصيتك ؟*



*سوري حصل لبس 

العيب هو اني هاديه جدا والهدوء مينفعش في الزمن ده لكن الميزه معرفش بقي 


وانت؟؟​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 يوليو 2012)

mera22 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> وانت؟؟​*


آلعيب .. مآبثقش فى آلنآس بسرعة ومش بؤمن بيهم بسهولة
آلميزهـ .. إللى حوآليآ أدرى بيهآ منى

*,.*

ليهـ آلحزن وآلشجن بيأثر فينآ أكتر من آلفرح وآلسعآدهـ ..؟



*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يوليو 2012)

عصبى اوقات
ممكن انى متفاهم لحدا ما


وانت ؟

وانت ؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> ليهـ آلحزن وآلشجن بيأثر فينآ أكتر من آلفرح وآلسعآدهـ ..؟
> 
> ...


بتختلف من شخص للتانى
فيه ناس الحزن معاها بياخد وقته - سواء كان وقت طويل اوقصير - وبينتهى، 
وكذلك السعادة.
لكن بالنسبة للاشخاص اللى  بيأثر فيها الحزن اكتر من الفرح
ممكن يكون مش عندهم سلام داخلى، متشائمين، مش واثقين فى نفسهم


نفسك تهاجر والا تعيش فى بلدك؟ ولو تحب تهاجر نفسك تروح فين ؟

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> نفسك تهاجر والا تعيش فى بلدك؟ ولو تحب تهاجر نفسك تروح فين ؟
> 
> ​


إحتمآل أفكر فيهآ تحت ظروف معينة
أمممم .. أسترآليآ أو إيطآليآ

*,.*

إيهـ رأيكـ فى إنتمآءنآ كمسيحين لمصر أو للعرب عموماً ..؟



*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> إيهـ رأيكـ فى إنتمآءنآ كمسيحين لمصر أو للعرب عموماً ..؟
> 
> ...


انا شايف ان بعض المسيحبن بيحبوا مصر جدا وبينتموا ليها ومتمسكين بيها.

وبعضهم غير كدا خالص ويتمنوا يهاجروا " وانا منهم"


هل وجدت فى حياتك من يفهمك ؟
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> انا شايف ان بعض المسيحبن بيحبوا مصر جدا وبينتموا ليها ومتمسكين بيها.
> 
> وبعضهم غير كدا خالص ويتمنوا يهاجروا " وانا منهم"
> 
> ...



نووووووو
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> هل وجدت فى حياتك من يفهمك ؟
> ​


ولآ عمرى هلآقى
مش علشآن أنآ أينشتآين يعنى 
بس دى فكرة مش منطقية لآ يمكن إنسآن هيفهم إنسآن تآنى ويتفهمهـ فى كل شئ

*,.*

لو مشيت طريق طويل فى شئ وإكتشفت إنكـ غلط...
إيهـ رد فعلكـ وهتعترف بدهـ ولآ .....؟



*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ولآ عمرى هلآقى
> مش علشآن أنآ أينشتآين يعنى
> بس دى فكرة مش منطقية لآ يمكن إنسآن هيفهم إنسآن تآنى ويتفهمهـ فى كل شئ
> 
> ...



أكييييييد هعترف 

تعمل ايه مع الشخص الغلس ؟؟ههه
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> لو مشيت طريق طويل فى شئ وإكتشفت إنكـ غلط...
> إيهـ رد فعلكـ وهتعترف بدهـ ولآ .....؟
> ...


طبعا هضايق لكن مش هيأس، هحاول اشق طريقى من جديد
هعترف للناس اللى قريبين منى بس

ماذا تفعل عندما تغضب ؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أكييييييد هعترف
> 
> تعمل ايه مع الشخص الغلس ؟؟ههه
> ​



اكييد هغلس عليه اكتر :fun_lol:- دا لو بعزه -
لو مش قابلة هكبر دماغى منه


ماذا تفعل عندما تغضب ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اكييد هغلس عليه اكتر :fun_lol:- دا لو بعزه -
> لو مش قابلة هكبر دماغى منه
> 
> 
> ...



بتعصب وممكن ازعق شويه 
بس الاغلب بسيب المكان وأقعد لوحدي ...


لو انت مخنوق بتعمل ايه ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ماذا تفعل عندما تغضب ؟
> ​


حسب آلموقف وآلشخص
بس - غآلباً - بسكت وأسيب آلمكآن لغآية مآ نهدى 

*,.*

 بتعمل إيهـ مع آللى فهمهـ بطئ ومحتآج تشرحلهـ آلحآجة 60 مرهـ
 وفى آلآخر يقولكـ بردو مش فآهم :t17:  ..؟؟؟



*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لو انت مخنوق بتعمل ايه ؟؟
> ​


أحيآناً بقعد لوحدى لغآية مآ يروح آلمود
وأحيآناً بخرج وأهزر علشآن أنسى

*,.*

سؤآلى فوق ...



*.،*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 يوليو 2012)

مش عارفه 
والل بعدي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> حسب آلموقف وآلشخص
> بس - غآلباً - بسكت وأسيب آلمكآن لغآية مآ نهدى
> 
> *,.*
> ...




ههههههههههه
يالهووووي عندي واحده صحبتي كدا 
بتموتني لحد مااقولها حاجه
وبرضو في الاخر لازم اقول اكتر من 60مره
هههههههه


بتعمل ايه لو شفت في الشارع طفل غلبان بيبكي وجاي عليك ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بتعمل ايه لو شفت في الشارع طفل غلبان بيبكي وجاي عليك ؟؟
> ​


هسألهـ بيعيط ليهـ يمكن أقدر أسآعدهـ 

*,.*

إزآى بتفرق بين آلكذب وآلصدق .*.؟*


*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هسألهـ بيعيط ليهـ يمكن أقدر أسآعدهـ
> 
> *,.*
> 
> ...




بشكرربنا مديني صفه فيها
بعرف اللي بيكذب عليا 
وبيكون واضح جداااا 
بس اوقات بكون عارفه وبستهبل واعمل نفسي مصدقه ههههههه


اكتر كلمه بتضايقك ؟؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 يوليو 2012)

ممم انت انسان ساذج
ويو ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ويو ؟


لمآ حد يكلمنى سآعتين فى موضوع وفى آلآخر يقولى " خلآص خلينى سآكت " 
أمآل لو مش سآكت كنت عملت فيآ إيهـ :new6:

*,.*

فكرة مش قآدر تتقبلهآ ..؟



*.،*​


----------



## marcelino (26 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> لمآ حد يكلمنى سآعتين فى موضوع وفى آلآخر يقولى " خلآص خلينى سآكت "
> أمآل لو مش سآكت كنت عملت فيآ إيهـ :new6:
> 
> *,.*
> ...




مش قادر اتقبل انى بعيد عن شخص مين 

احنا عايشين ليه ؟​


----------



## سانتي (26 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> مش قادر اتقبل انى بعيد عن شخص مين
> 
> احنا عايشين ليه ؟​



*لخدمة الاُمة ... ولأننا خليفة الله في الأرض

هدفك في الحياة ؟؟؟​*


----------



## amgd beshara (26 يوليو 2012)

> احنا عايشين ليه ؟


الله من محبتة خلق الانسان 
و خلقنا علشان نعيش في سعادة و نفرح بوجودنا و شركتنا معاة
و كمان علشان نرعي الارض و نحافظ عليها بكل ما فيها من جمال
و احنا علينا اننا نعلن حق الله في الارض و نكون نور العالم



> * هدفك في الحياة ؟؟؟*


اني اعيش بحسب قلب الله 
و يكون ليا خدمة في بناء الملكوت

( انت رخم اوي ) تقولها لمين ؟


----------



## سانتي (26 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> الله من محبتة خلق الانسان
> و خلقنا علشان نعيش في سعادة و نفرح بوجودنا و شركتنا معاة
> و كمان علشان نرعي الارض و نحافظ عليها بكل ما فيها من جمال
> و احنا علينا اننا نعلن حق الله في الارض و نكون نور العالم
> ...


*
ما فهمت السؤال ^^"

من الشخص الذي تتمنى أن يكونَ معكَ دوماً؟؟؟​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> ( انت رخم اوي ) تقولها لمين ؟


مفيش حد أعرفهـ ورخم كدهـ *^_^*​ 


سانتي قال:


> *
> 
> 
> من الشخص الذي تتمنى أن يكونَ معكَ دوماً؟؟؟​*


*بآبآ يسوع *:flowers:

*,.*

مبدأ بتطبقهـ دآيمـاً فى حيآتكـ ..؟



*.،*​


----------



## سانتي (26 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> مفيش حد أعرفهـ ورخم كدهـ *^_^*​
> 
> *بآبآ يسوع *:flowers:
> 
> ...



*ومن يتوكل على الله فهوَ حسبُه...

حكمة بتحطها قدام عنيك؟؟​*


----------



## amgd beshara (26 يوليو 2012)

> مبدأ بتطبقهـ دآيمـاً فى حيآتكـ ..؟


عامل الناس زي ما تحب انهم يعاملوك

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## سانتي (26 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> عامل الناس زي ما تحب انهم يعاملوك
> 
> نفس السؤال ؟



*ومن يتوكل على الله فهوَ حسبُه...

هل تُحب أن تقود الأُمة ؟؟​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يوليو 2012)

سانتي قال:


> *
> هل تُحب أن تقود الأُمة ؟؟​*


حرآم عليكـِ هى آلأمة نآقصة كوآرث هههههـ

أمممم
لآ أنآ بطبعى مش بحب آلمنآصب وآلنفوذ
بحب أكون رئيسة ومرؤوسة نفسى ^_^  >> دهـ على أسآس إنى هعرف أقودهآ يعنى :love34:

*,.*

تيب نفس آلسؤآل ...


*.،*​


----------



## سانتي (26 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> حرآم عليكـِ هى آلأمة نآقصة كوآرث هههههـ
> 
> أمممم
> لآ أنآ بطبعى مش بحب آلمنآصب وآلنفوذ
> ...



*أكيد... قائِد القادة مو بس القائِد...

نفس السؤال ....
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 يوليو 2012)

لالا اكيد لان غلط واحد بيددفعه شعب سنين
تحب تعمل ايه في العضو اللي بعدك؟؟


----------



## سانتي (26 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> لالا اكيد لان غلط واحد بيددفعه شعب سنين
> تحب تعمل ايه في العضو اللي بعدك؟؟



_*أدعوه للخير ^^

نفسك تغير ايه؟*_


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 يوليو 2012)

تعيشي يا ساندي 
نفسي اغير نفسي وهو ده اكبر  تغيير ممكن احققه 

واللي بعدي تغير ايه


----------



## سانتي (26 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> تعيشي يا ساندي
> نفسي اغير نفسي وهو ده اكبر  تغيير ممكن احققه
> 
> واللي بعدي تغير ايه



*
" إنَ اللهَ لا يُغيرُ ما بقومٍ حتى يُغيروا ما بأنفسهم "
أكيد نفسي كمان ^^

ويلي بعدنا حتغير ايه؟​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> واللي بعدي تغير ايه


عندكـ حق مآرتينآ
بدآية تغيير آلكون .. هو تغيير نفسنـآ

*,.*

تيب أكتر صفة أو شئ آلنآس بيفتكروكـ بيهـ ..؟


*.،*​ ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 يوليو 2012)

لا المشكله يا سانتي ان محدش فينا من ساعه ما البشريه اتخلقت غير نفسه ربنا اللي غيره 
لكن تغيير النفس ده شبه مستحيل


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> عندكـ حق مآرتينآ
> بدآية تغيير آلكون .. هو تغيير نفسنـآ
> 
> *,.*
> ...


الصراحه الزياده 
ممكن
او الانطوائيه


----------



## سانتي (26 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> الصراحه الزياده
> ممكن
> او الانطوائيه



*القيادة والثرثة :new6:

أكتر شي بيزعجك في الناس؟؟​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يوليو 2012)

*سؤال جميل
بصي ياستي اكتر 3 حاجات بيزعجوني في الناس حاجتين الحشريه 


بجد بجد انا بكره اللوكلوك وكتر الكلام او بالبلدي كده اللت والعجن
ومابحبش كلللللللللللام الناس وبكره كتر الرغي الكتير بتاع الناس
ومن الاخر كده بكره الناس اللي بتتدخل في امور متخصهومش بجد بتعصببببببببببببب ااااااااااااااوف .. سوري بجد اصل الموضوع ده مسببلي شبه عقده نفساويه 

سؤالي ممممممممممممممم 
يعني ايه كلمه فرح من وجهه نظرك ؟
*


----------



## سانتي (26 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *سؤال جميل
> بصي ياستي اكتر 3 حاجات بيزعجوني في الناس حاجتين الحشريه
> 
> 
> ...



*من وجهة نَظري كما طلبتي... فهيَ الاسلام :love34:

ما أكثر شيء تكرَهُه في الديانات الأُخرى ؟؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يوليو 2012)

سانتي قال:


> *
> ما أكثر شيء تكرَهُه في الديانات الأُخرى ؟؟*


معندنآش شئ إسمهـ كرهـ 
ربنآ علمنآ نحب حتى أعدآئنآ ونبآركـ لآعينينآ
فيهـ فرق بين آلإختلآف وعدم آلإقتنآع بفكر .. وبين آلكرهـ
وبآلتأكيد أنآ مش مقتنعة بيهم بس هم أحرآر فيمآ يعتقدوآ وأحترم إختلآفهم .. مآ لم يتدخلوآ فى حريتى 

*,.*

    " *آلإختلآف فى آلرأى لآ يفسد للود قضية* "
تفتكر آلجملة دى ليهآ وجود فعلاً فى وآقعنآ ..؟؟



*.،*​ 


​


----------



## سانتي (26 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> معندنآش شئ إسمهـ كرهـ
> ربنآ علمنآ نحب حتى أعدآئنآ ونبآركـ لآعينينآ
> فيهـ فرق بين آلإختلآف وعدم آلإقتنآع بفكر .. وبين آلكرهـ
> وبآلتأكيد أنآ مش مقتنعة بيهم بس هم أحرآر فيمآ يعتقدوآ وأحترم إختلآفهم .. مآ لم يتدخلوآ فى حريتى
> ...


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يوليو 2012)

سانتي قال:


> *
> ايش رأيك في النبي مُحمد - صلى اللهُ عليهِ وسلم - ؟؟ << أعتذر إن كانَ السؤال فيه بعض الحساسية :love34:​*


مش موضوع حسآسية
لكن آلقسم هنآ غير مختص بحوآرآت آلأديآن 

أنآ هرد برأيى آلشخصى آلمجرد
مش مقتنعة بـ نبوتهـ  .. وأرآهـ إنسآن لهـ مآ لهـ وعليهـ مآ عليهـ 

*,.*

    أصعب مشكلة وآجهتكـ بحيآتكـ ..؟


*.،*​ ​


----------



## سانتي (26 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> مش موضوع حسآسية
> لكن آلقسم هنآ غير مختص بحوآرآت آلأديآن
> 
> أنآ هرد برأيى آلشخصى آلمجرد
> ...




*لا أذكُر صراحَةً ... فكل مُشكلة مهما كَبرت كنت أتذكر أنَ اللهَ معي ولا أجِدُها صعبة ^^

طموحك؟​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يوليو 2012)

سانتي قال:


> *
> 
> طموحك؟​*


نجآح على آلمستوى آلعملى + تكوين أسرة نآجحة = أقوم بكل أدوآرى فى آلحيآة

*,.*

إزآى نحآفظ على آلكرآمة بدون مآ تتعآرض مع آلتسآمح أوآلمحبة ..؟



*.،*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 يوليو 2012)

احب الكل واسامح الكل واللي يتعدي حدوده اسامحه بس مرجعش معاه زي الاول 
واللي بعدي


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2012)

*بعتقد ان طول ما الانسان حساس وبيشعر بالاخرين هما كمان هيشعروا بيه الانسان من اسلوبه بيقدر يفرض الحدود اللى هيعامل ويتعامل بيها احنا اللى بنحدد حدود علاقتنا مع الناس ..*

*السؤال  بتحب تصيف فين او لو مش بتسافر بتقضى الصيف ازاى؟؟*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *بعتقد ان طول ما الانسان حساس وبيشعر بالاخرين هما كمان هيشعروا بيه الانسان من اسلوبه بيقدر يفرض الحدود اللى هيعامل ويتعامل بيها احنا اللى بنحدد حدود علاقتنا مع الناس ..*
> 
> *السؤال  بتحب تصيف فين او لو مش بتسافر بتقضى الصيف ازاى؟؟*



بقضيه في الكنيسه هههه

نفسك تعمل ايه دلوقتي ؟؟
​


----------



## bob (26 يوليو 2012)

> نفسك تعمل ايه دلوقتي ؟؟


*نفسي اكل رز بلبن*
*ايه افضل احساس بالنسبه ليك او ليكي ؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 يوليو 2012)

*احساس انى محبوبة 

نفس السؤال *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 يوليو 2012)

bob قال:


> *نفسي اكل رز بلبن*
> *ايه افضل احساس بالنسبه ليك او ليكي ؟*



هههههه اتفضل 







السعاده طبعاااا 


انت بتتخنق من ايه
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 يوليو 2012)

من ريحة السجاير ومن الناس اللى بتشربها كمان :a82:


نفسك تلعب البخت فى وش مين من الاعضاء ؟ "يعنى نفسك تعور مين من الاعضائ":bud:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> من ريحة السجاير ومن الناس اللى بتشربها كمان :a82:
> 
> 
> نفسك تلعب البخت فى وش مين من الاعضاء ؟ "يعنى نفسك تعور مين من الاعضائ":bud:
> ​




أنا بأمانه كمان ...

ههههههههه نفسي في عضو كدا بدون ذكر اسماء
أشلفطه هههههههه ناااااو:ranting:

تقول لمين امشي من قدامي دلوقتي :spor22:؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تقول لمين امشي من قدامي دلوقتي :spor22:؟
> ​


 لعضوة كدا بدون ذكر اسماااء :t33:


اخر مرة اتناولت كانت امتى؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اخر مرة اتناولت كانت امتى؟


مقصرهـ فى آلتنآول بقآلى فترهـ 3 أسآبيع تقريباً :love34:

*,.*

إمتى ممكن تكدب :d  ..؟



*.،*

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 يوليو 2012)

لو اتزنقت فى موقف :d - بس نادرا مايحدث - 


عضو/عضوة بترتاحله/ا  نفسيا ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> لو اتزنقت فى موقف :d - بس نادرا مايحدث -
> 
> 
> عضو/عضوة بترتاحله/ا  نفسيا ؟
> ​



اها حد كدا هنا :blush2:....
في كذا حد هنا 

نفس السؤال للي بعدي 
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 يوليو 2012)

مممم فوفو بلا منازع وبعدها بنت الكنيسه 
وانت ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 يوليو 2012)

هما عارفين نفسهم PPP


لو اتحطيت فى موقف صعب بتعرف تطلع منه والا بترتبك ومش بتعرف تتكلم ؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> وانت ؟


مفيش مفر يعنى :blush2:
كلكم لذآذ وولآد ربنآ .. ^_^
لكن لسهـ مآقربتش من حد للدرجآدى

*,.*


  إيهـ أهم خط أحمر فى حيآتكـ لآ يمكن تسمح لحد يتخطآهـ ..؟



*.،*

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> لو اتحطيت فى موقف صعب بتعرف تطلع منه والا بترتبك ومش بتعرف تتكلم ؟
> ​


 نشكر ربنآ بعرف أتعآمل معآهآ كويس ..

*,.*


سؤآلى مكتوب فوق ..؟



*.،*

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> 
> إيهـ أهم خط أحمر فى حيآتكـ لآ يمكن تسمح لحد يتخطآهـ ..؟
> ...



دراستى فوق الجميع، وان محدش يتنك عليا لانه لو اتنك عليا بشوته، بس الناس اللى بعزهم - غالبا - مش بيبقى بنا خطوط حمراء



حاجة نفسك تمتلكها زى صفة معينة - صاحب ليك - شئ ملموس عربية، هدية معينة..... . ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

نفسي وانت
؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> حاجة نفسك تمتلكها زى صفة معينة - صاحب ليك - شئ ملموس عربية، هدية معينة..... . ؟


نفسى أملكـ مشآعرى
صحيح أنآ بعرف أوآزن بينهآ وبين عقلى وبتحكم فيهآ وقت آللزوم
بس عآيزهـ أكتشف طريقة سحرية أمحى بيهآ تأثر مشآعرى فى آلموقف دهـ 

*,.*


أغرب فكرة أو طريقة تفكير قآبلتهآ فى حيآتكـ   ..؟



*.،*

​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

لا كتير
ويو؟


----------



## سانتي (27 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> لا كتير
> ويو؟


*
اليهودي الصالِح ...

ايش نفسك تصير لمن تكبر وليه ؟؟*


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

نفسى اكون شغال فى شركة تبع تخصصى او اكون فى امريكا، لان انا حابب كدا


اسمك الحقيقى ايه ؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا
وانت؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> مارتينا
> وانت؟


خليهآ .. سيكرت :blush2:

*,.*

ليهـ دآيماً فيهـ صرآع بين آدم وحوآ .. مع إنهم مفروض يكملوآ بعض   ..؟



*.،*

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> خليهآ .. سيكرت :blush2:
> 
> *,.*
> 
> ...



ههه هي حلوتها في دي
الصراع دايما هيكون مستمر 

لما بتكون زعلان بتعمل ايه علشان تروق ؟؟
​


----------



## سانتي (27 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههه هي حلوتها في دي
> الصراع دايما هيكون مستمر
> 
> لما بتكون زعلان بتعمل ايه علشان تروق ؟؟
> ​


*
اقرأ قُرآن ^^

أكثر شخص يجلطك؟؟؟*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

ارسم 
وانت؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

اكتر شخصيه تجلطني
المتكبر
وانت؟


----------



## چاكس (27 يوليو 2012)

بحب الرسم كتير ... بس لحاجات معينة
ما هى مسلسلات رمضان اللى بتابعها ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

ولا ححاجه 
وانت
؟


----------



## چاكس (27 يوليو 2012)

مسلسل فرقة ناجى عطالله و مسلسل أخت تريز ^_^


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

ههههههههه 
ايه اكبر مقلب خدته في حياتك ؟


----------



## سانتي (27 يوليو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> مسلسل فرقة ناجى عطالله و مسلسل أخت تريز ^_^



*ليسَ عندي وقت ^^

كم كتاب تقرأ في الاسبوع ؟​*


----------



## amgd beshara (27 يوليو 2012)

> * كم كتاب تقرأ في الاسبوع ؟*


سوري مش فاهم السؤال
بس اكيد مش بخلص ولا كتاب في الاسبوع

حاجة وحشة فيك عايز تغيرها ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

كل حاجه
ههههههههههه
واللي بعديه ؟


----------



## روب (27 يوليو 2012)

حب النوم
اعظم احساس شعرت به؟


----------



## ponponayah (27 يوليو 2012)

روب قال:


> حب النوم
> اعظم احساس شعرت به؟




لما بقف جنب اي حد محتاجني 

اكتر حاجة بتسعدك​


----------



## روب (27 يوليو 2012)

وقت سجود لاني اكون قريب الى الله
شئ مبسوط لانك عملته؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

مثلت واخدت دور البطولة ونجحت

وزنك كام ؟
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (27 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> وزنك كام ؟​




*تقريبا 65 *

*طولك كام ؟؟؟*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

ههههههههههه
مبلاش دي 
154
وانت ؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (27 يوليو 2012)

تقريبا 165 او اكتر او اقل شويه

ايه اكتر يوم بتحبه ف الأيام وليه ؟؟؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

اكتر يوم التلات ومعرفش ليه صدقني
ههههههه
وانت؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (27 يوليو 2012)

*الأتنين او الخميس وبرضو مش عارف ليه هههههه*

*كان نفسك تبقي ايه وانت صغير/ه ؟؟ وهل حققت طموحك ؟؟ *​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

كان نفسي ابقي رسام 
وحاليا لسه متحققش لاني ااخصائيه اجتماعيه 
وانت؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (27 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> كان نفسي ابقي رسام
> وحاليا لسه متحققش لاني ااخصائيه اجتماعيه
> وانت؟


 
حلمت بحاجات كتير اني اعرف العب كوره واني اكتب شعر واني ابقي طبيب نفسي

ما اتحققش منهم غير الشعر وكتابة الترانيم واشكر ربنا كتير علي كده

بتحب تسمع لمين من المغنيين ؟؟؟:mus13:​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

اليسا

فى سنة كام ؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

اولي خدمه اجتماعيه 
وانت ؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

رابعة هندسة


وانت ؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

قلت 
ايه احلي حاجه بتشوفها 
في يومك ؟؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يوليو 2012)

*الصلاه والنوم 

شخص نفسك تشوفه من زماان ؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

فوفو
واللي بعدي


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

صديق

انت شخصية انطوئبة والا اجتماعية ؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

انطوائيه للاسف
واللي بعدي


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

اجتماعى مع القريبين منى

طائفتك ايه ؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

ارثوذكسي
وانت ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

ارثوذكسى

وزنك كام ؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

مممم 
65  يمكن 
واللي بعدي ؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

65 تقريبا

طولك ؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

ايه الاسئله دي 
154 
هههههههههههههه
وانت ياللي بعدي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يوليو 2012)

ونبي ي اخويا ماعرف
اهو طولي زي عرضي 
كله محصل بعضه مش فارقه يعني

لو معاك مسدس فيه طلقه واحده بس تضربها علي مين ؟ولو فيها غلاسه مني يعني ليه ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

يالهوى يا قوزعة PP

 تقريبا
165:spor24:


مش عندى اسئلة تانى :]​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

مش هضرب حد 
ـــــ
و اللى بعدى
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> يالهوى يا قوزعة PP
> 
> تقريبا
> 165:spor24:
> ...


انا قزعه يا ..........
ماشي 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يوليو 2012)

*لو معايا المسدس ابو طلقه ده هضربها علي دماغي انا عشان ارتاح من الوش اللي فيها ...

لو روحت الصحرا والمفروض تاخد معاك 3 حاجات بس ايه هما ؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

ميه 
وكتاب مقدرس 
ومممم
مروحه 
ههههههههههه
وانت


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

نفس الاجابة


مين مثلك الاعلى ؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

ممممممم 
جيفارا 
وانت ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يوليو 2012)

*مروحه ايه يابنتي ده انتي في هووووو*

ممم انا هاخد معايا الاجبيه بتاعتي حبيبتي
وصليبي حبيبي
وبس مش عايزه لا اكل لاشرب


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههه 
ا عم انا اعطش لا عاوزه ميه وعاوزه مروحه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يوليو 2012)

*ياجماعه نظموا نفسكم مش هينفع كده بالدوووور

انا مثلي الاعلي مممم نفسي 
اكلتك المفضله ؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

بيتزا 
وانت ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يوليو 2012)

*ورق عنب

اغنيه مفضله عندك
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

ولا اغنيه 
وانت ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

كتير منهم عبالى حبيبى


ترنيمة مفضلة عندك؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

كتيييييييييير 
واهمهم حبيبي فتي 
وانت ظ


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> كتيييييييييير
> واهمهم حبيبي فتي
> وانت ظ


كتير بردو
بس أقربهم لقلبى .. " *مآبتنسآش *" & "* يآ طبيبى* " 


*,.*

عرف " *آلحرية* " .. من وجهة نظركـ



*.،*

​


----------



## amgd beshara (27 يوليو 2012)

> عرف " *آلحرية* " .. من وجهة نظركـ


زي ما قال البابا : الحرية ان يتحرر الانسان من الخطية
و انا شايف انها التحرر الافكار و المفاهيم الغلط  و اعرف كويس حقوقي و واجباتي

احلي خبر سمعتة السنة دي ؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يوليو 2012)

مراة خالو ولدت اخيرا
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> احلي خبر سمعتة السنة دي ؟


خطوبة أختى وصديقتى آلمقربة
ربنآ يتمم لهآ بخير 

*,.*

إزآى بتقرر إن شخص مآ جدير بثقتكـ ..؟



*.،*

​


----------



## amgd beshara (27 يوليو 2012)

> إزآى بتقرر إن شخص مآ جدير بثقتكـ ..؟


يكون امين و ملتزم بكلمتة دول اهم حاجة

حاجة بتحبها و حاجة بتكرها في المنتدي ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> يكون امين و ملتزم بكلمتة دول اهم حاجة
> 
> حاجة بتحبها و حاجة بتكرها في المنتدي ؟



بحب الاعضاء هنا وبستفاد جدااااا من المواضيع
اللي مش بحب
ان اغلب الاعضاء مغرورين هههه


تقول كلمه حلوه لمين هنا ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تقول كلمه حلوه لمين هنا ؟؟
> ​


هههههـ أقولهآ ليكى إنتى 
إنتى من أرق وألذ آلشخصيآت هنآ
وبحب فيكى تلقآئيتكـ ^_^


*,.*

خبر نفسكـ تسمعهـ ..؟

 

*.،*
​ ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههـ أقولهآ ليكى إنتى
> إنتى من أرق وألذ آلشخصيآت هنآ
> وبحب فيكى تلقآئيتكـ ^_^
> 
> ...



اسافر :smile01

وانت ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههـ أقولهآ ليكى إنتى
> إنتى من أرق وألذ آلشخصيآت هنآ
> وبحب فيكى تلقآئيتكـ ^_^
> 
> ...



هههههههههههه
ميرسي حببتي انت كلك زوق
وبأمانه انا بحبك اووي من قسم الالعاب :mus13:هههه

نفسي اسمه خبر  يطمني  علي واحده من سوريا 

تقول لمين مهما عملت انا فهمك فهمك ؟؟


​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ميرسي حببتي انت كلك زوق
> وبأمانه انا بحبك اووي من قسم الالعاب :mus13:هههه
> 
> ...


ربنآ يخليكى ليآ يآ بنوتى :new8: ..

لحد كدهـ بيحآول يقنعنى بحآجة بآلعآفية

*,.*

إمتى حسيت نفسكـ فرحآن وقربت تطير للسمــآ من سعآدتكـ ^_^ ..*؟*



*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ربنآ يخليكى ليآ يآ بنوتى :new8: ..
> 
> لحد كدهـ بيحآول يقنعنى بحآجة بآلعآفية
> 
> ...



ميرسي حببتي ويخليك ليا انتي كمان :t23:


أمممممم مش فاكره
بس انا بحب السعاده جدااا
ممكن يوم حفله التخرج بتعتي 
كنت عايزه ارقص ههههه


تقول لمين ربنا يسامحك ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تقول لمين ربنا يسامحك ؟؟
> ​


ربنآ يسآمحنآ كلنآ .. 

*,.*

إيهـ هى نقطة ضعفكـ ..؟
 

*.،*​


----------



## bob (27 يوليو 2012)

> إيهـ هى نقطة ضعفكـ ..؟


*الذوق*

*ايه اكتر حاجه تجذبك في اللي واقف قدامك ؟*


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

نظراته وطريقة كلامه
ــــ
اوصف نفسك بكلمة .
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

بسيطه
واللي بعدي


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اوصف نفسك بكلمة .
> ​


كلمة وآحدة مش هعرف ... :t23:

*,.*

طيب نفسهـ ...


*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> كلمة وآحدة مش هعرف ... :t23:
> 
> *,.*
> 
> ...


هبله ههههههه

تقول لنفسك ايه دلوقتي ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

ارحمينى و فوقى م اللى انتِ فيه


كيف تتعامل مع الشخصيات الحقيرة ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ارحمينى و فوقى م اللى انتِ فيه
> 
> 
> كيف تتعامل مع الشخصيات الحقيرة ؟
> ​



ههههه ايه السؤال دا 
مش عارفه بصراحه
نفس السؤال للي بعدي ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> كيف تتعامل مع الشخصيات الحقيرة ؟
> ​


وإيهـ يخلينى أتعآمل مع نآس حقيرهـ أصلاً ..؟
أمآ لو ملزمة بدهـ بسبب شغل مثلاً .. فأفضل شئ آلتجآهل

*,.*

إيهـ هى أصعب شخصية فى نظركـ ..؟
 

*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

الشخصية اللى بدمر علاقات الناس ببعضهم،الشخصية اللى متعرفش حاجة اسمها تفاهم، الشخصية الحقودة، الشخصية اللى زى ما المثل بيوصفها "تقتل القتيل وتمشى فى جنازته ! "
______
افضل حكمة او مقولة تحبها وتحب تنصح الاخرين بيها ؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> افضل حكمة او مقولة تحبها وتحب تنصح الاخرين بيها ؟
> ​


عآمل آلنآس بمآ تحب أن يعآملوكـ ..
 ولآ تنتظر منهم دآئماً أن يبآدلوكـ بآلمثل ..

*,.*

تفتكر آلتعآمل من خلف شآشة وكيبورد .. أثر علينآ بآلسلب ولآ بآلإيجآب ..؟

   

*.،*​ ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> عآمل آلنآس بمآ تحب أن يعآملوكـ ..
> ولآ تنتظر منهم دآئماً أن يبآدلوكـ بآلمثل ..
> 
> *,.*
> ...



لالا بالايجاب 

كلمه تحب تقولها للي بعد ؟


----------



## سانتي (29 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لالا بالايجاب
> 
> كلمه تحب تقولها للي بعد ؟


*
الله يهديك...

معنى الحزن بالنسبة لإلك؟؟​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 يوليو 2012)

ممم
انك تكون مع حد انت واثق انه مش ليك
وانت؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يوليو 2012)

سانتي قال:


> *
> معنى الحزن بالنسبة لإلك؟؟​*


إحسآس بألم مكبوت .. لآ تستطيع مدآوآتهـ أو آلإفصآح عنهـ ..!

*,.*

إمتى بتحتآج تكون وحيد ..؟


*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يوليو 2012)

لما اكون مضايق


اكتر قسم عجبك بالمنتدى ؟
​


----------



## چاكس (29 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اكتر قسم عجبك بالمنتدى ؟
> ​



*القسم العام ..
من هو كاتبك المفضل ؟*


----------



## bent almalk (29 يوليو 2012)

مساء الخير
ممكن اشارك معاكم

من هو كاتبك المفضل؟
ابونا القديس متى المسكين

اية اكتر اية لمستك وانت فرحان؟​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 يوليو 2012)

​


bent almalk قال:


> اية اكتر اية لمستك وانت فرحان؟​





*وسيمسح الرب كل دمعه من عيونكم *

لو انت مكان رئيس الجمهموريه ممكن تعمل ايه علشان البلد تتصلح ؟؟؟​


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يوليو 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> لو انت مكان رئيس الجمهموريه ممكن تعمل ايه علشان البلد تتصلح ؟؟؟​


أول شئ لآزم تكون مصلحة بلدى هى أهم أولويآتى .. وولآئى آلأول 

أمآ إزآى أصلحهآ .. بآلتخطيط
إحنآ عندنآ كفآءآت كتير بس محتآجين حسن تخطيط وتوظيف جيد لموآردنآ وكفآءآتنآ

*,.*

أيهـ هو أجمل إحسآس مريت بيهـ ..؟



*.،*

​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أيهـ هو أجمل إحسآس مريت بيهـ ..؟
> ​




هما مرتين لما اتقبلت ف كلية الحاسبات والمعلومات
ومره تاني كانت اجمل اكتفي بيها لنفسي


ايه اكتر مبدأ بتطبقه ف حياتك ؟؟؟​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يوليو 2012)

لحد دلوقتى مافيش

هل تخطط لحياة افضل ؟ واذكر تخطيطاتك - لو تحب- ؟ .
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يوليو 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> ايه اكتر مبدأ بتطبقه ف حياتك ؟؟؟ [/CENTER]



الحرية - انت حر مالم تضر -

سؤالى فوق


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> هل تخطط لحياة افضل ؟ واذكر تخطيطاتك - لو تحب- ؟ .
> ​


أكيد طبعاً 
أول مرحلة أكيد إنى أتخرج وأبداً فى شغل ينآسب طموحآتى
ثم تكوين أسرة نآجحة تمثل كنيستى آلصغيرهـ 

طبعاً دهـ بآلتوآزى مع طريقى فى حيآتى آلروحية وتنمية نفسى 


*,.*

سؤآل حلو
نفسهـ ..


*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يوليو 2012)

اتخرج - اخلص جيش - اكون نفسى عن طريق انى اشتغل - دا لو فيه شغل اصلا - فى شركة تناسب تخصصى، لما ااخلص دول ابقى افكر فى باقى طموحاتى


ما تعريف الحياة من وجهة نظرك ؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ما تعريف الحياة من وجهة نظرك ؟
> ​


رحلة بنتسآبق فيهآ وإحنآ فآكرينهآ آلهدف
مع إنهآ مجرد وسيلة 

*,.*

    " *ظلم آلنفس أفضل من ظلم آلغير* "
مع آلجملة دى ولآ ضدهآ .. وليهـ ..؟

 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## بنت المسيح (29 يوليو 2012)

ظلم النفس اهون ميون مرة عن ظلم الغير عشان انا مدخلتش ف ضمير الغير وعرفت هو بيفكر ازاى
مين اكتر واحد ظلمك فى حياتك؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يوليو 2012)

نفسى


ايه اكتر الاشياء جمالا بالنسبة لك
الاصدقاء
الابتسامة
النوم
الضحك
الاحتواء
الحب
العائلة
الذكريات الجميلة
؟
​


----------



## بنت المسيح (29 يوليو 2012)

العائلة
مين هو مثلك الاعلى؟؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> نفسى
> 
> 
> ايه اكتر الاشياء جمالا بالنسبة لك
> ...


آلإحتوآء
تقريباً هو آلعآمل آلمشتركـ بينهم كلهم وسبب فى تميزهم 

*,.*

    كلمة شكر توجههآ لمين ..؟

 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## بنت المسيح (29 يوليو 2012)

امى
مين هو مثلك اعلى؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*امي واخواتي

اخر مره بكيت فيها امتي وايه السبب ؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 يوليو 2012)

ممممم 
في يوم من الايام ولسبب من الاسباب
واللي بعدي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*انا بقالي 3 شهور واسبوع ببكي كل يوم والحمد لله
السبب : حسيت حلم حياتي ضاع مني ومبقاش ليا ( وده اصعب احساس )
ولكن ... لتكن ارادة ومشئتة ربنا فوق كل شئ 

اخر مسج عندك علي الموبيل من مين وايه مضمونها ؟ 
وبلاش رسائل الشركه والرصيد والحاجات دي
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> 
> اخر مسج عندك علي الموبيل من مين وايه مضمونها ؟
> وبلاش رسائل الشركه والرصيد والحاجات دي
> *


من زميل ليآ
كآن بيتطمن على مآمتى علشآن كآنت تعبآنة 

*,.

*أكتر كلمة بتستفزكـ* ..؟**


.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*سلامه مامتك اولا 

ثانيا اكتر كلمه بتستفزني بلاش تعملي كذا عشان الناس 
كلمه كلام الناس بكرها 

ايه حلم حياتك ؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 يوليو 2012)

اعيش في هدوء 
ويو؟


----------



## soul & life (29 يوليو 2012)

حلم حياتى ان ابنى يكون راهب وبنتى تكون دكتوره
السؤال  نفسه ايه حلم حياتك


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *سلامه مامتك اولا
> 
> ثانيا اكتر كلمه بتستفزني بلاش تعملي كذا عشان الناس
> كلمه كلام الناس بكرها
> ...


آلله يسلمكـ حبيبتى 

إنى أعيش حيآتى بآلمسيح وللمسيح

*,.

*إمتى ممكن تقرر تتخلى على حلم ليكـ ..؟*


.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يوليو 2012)

اتخرج واشتغل 


مواليد سنة كام ؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> *إمتى ممكن تقرر تتخلى على حلم ليكـ ..؟*
> 
> ...



لو لاقيت الحلم الافضل ليا

سؤالى فوق
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 يوليو 2012)

92
وانت؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 يوليو 2012)

94
وانت ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*ده انتوا صغيريين جدا هههه
مممم انا 86
يعني قولولي ياطنط هههه
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 يوليو 2012)

طنط ليه يعني
ههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*اوبااااااا طنط نسيت السؤال معلش حكم السن بقي ههههههه

مممممممم ايه اكتر هديه جاتلك وفرحت بيها اوي ومن مين ؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 يوليو 2012)

كانت سلسله مكتوب عليها اسمي 
وهي من العاج
ويو


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يوليو 2012)

ساعة حائط من امين الخدمة فى الكنيسة
بس عادى يعنى مفرحتش اوى 


ايه اكتر شئ شاغل بالك ؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*الجاااااااي المجهوووووووول الحااااااااااضر بكره

نفسك في ايه ؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 يوليو 2012)

نفسي اني اروح المعسكر
وانت؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

اه وفي حاجه مهمه اوي واخده كتيرر من تفكيري شخص غالي اوي عليا ونفسي اطمن عليه اااوي ومش عارفه اوصله للاسف


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ساعة حائط من امين الخدمة فى الكنيسة
> بس عادى يعنى مفرحتش اوى
> 
> 
> ...



المستقبل 
وانت ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*انا نفسي اروح مزار البابا اااااااااوي ونفسي ااااااااااوي اقعد عالبحر لوحدي ااااااوي

مطربك المفضل ؟
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يوليو 2012)

المستقبل

اوصف نفسك بجملة ؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا نفسي اروح مزار البابا اااااااااوي ونفسي ااااااااااوي اقعد عالبحر لوحدي ااااااوي
> 
> مطربك المفضل ؟
> *


اليسا  وائل جسار

سؤالى فوق


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 يوليو 2012)

ولا حد 
واللي بعدي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*هجاوب علي السؤالين 
مطربي المفضل جورج وسوف وبس

اوصف نفسي في جمله عنيده في الحق


اكتر حد بتحبه هنا في المنتدي ؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 يوليو 2012)

فوفو
وانت ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يوليو 2012)

لا مش واحد بس، كتير، و هما عارفين نفسهم 

وانت؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 يوليو 2012)

قلت 
اكتر حد بتكرهه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*بكره الظالمين ااوي 

تقول لمين منك لله ؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 يوليو 2012)

لنفسي
وانت؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يوليو 2012)

*,.

*كلنآ مننآ لربنــآ *

.*.*.

*تجربة عشتهآ أو حصلت قدآمكـ وأثرت فى شخصيتكـ *..؟


.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*لاي حد وصلني للي انا فيه دلوقتي 
لاي حد خلاني احس في لحظه من اللحظات اني انا مش انا 
بقول منك لله لاي حد دمرني سواء بقصد او بغير قصد

تقول لمين يابختك ؟
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

تجربة عشتهآ أو حصلت قدآمكـ وأثرت فى شخصيتكـ *..؟
**تجربه ارتباط مكملتش باراده من ربنا
لكن اثرت فيا جدا وحولتني لوحده جوايا عمري ماشوفتها ولا عرفتها قبل كده !
سؤالي فوق
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> تقول لمين يابختك ؟
> *


لكل آلقديسين
زمآنهم دلوقتى فى حضن بآبآ يسوع ^_^


*,.
*إمتى ممكن يجيلكـ إحبآط من كل شئ* ..؟


.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> لكل آلقديسين
> زمآنهم دلوقتى فى حضن بآبآ يسوع ^_^
> 
> 
> ...



لما بوصل لدرجه حزن شديده


ممكن تبكي علي شخص خانك بس مات ؟؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*ابكي عليه لانه مااااات ومش هشوفه تاني
لكن الخيانه ممكن اغفرهالو لو عايش لان ربنا بيسامح ويغفر

تقول لمين مش عايز اشوف وشك ؟
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ابكي عليه لانه مااااات ومش هشوفه تاني
> لكن الخيانه ممكن اغفرهالو لو عايش لان ربنا بيسامح ويغفر
> 
> تقول لمين مش عايز اشوف وشك ؟
> *



امممممم شخصيه كانت في حياتي وندمت ان عرفتها 


تقول لمين يعني كله دا اعمله علشانك وانت تعمل كده فيا ..:t26:
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه سؤالك دخل في قوليبي ههههه

اقولها لواحد ربنا يهديه يارب وبرغم انه مقدرنيش بس انا بدعيله ربنا يفرح قلبه بجد

تقول لمين : اصبر ؟
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه سؤالك دخل في قوليبي ههههه
> 
> اقولها لواحد ربنا يهديه يارب وبرغم انه مقدرنيش بس انا بدعيله ربنا يفرح قلبه بجد
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه

اقولها لنفسي ...


بتحب ايه اكتر يوم في الاسبوع ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*الحد 
اكتر تاريخ بتحبو واكتر تاريخ بتكرهو كام ؟ وليه
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يوليو 2012)

ممكن شهر اربعه
دا بحبه 
اللي بكره 6و7


تقول لمين وحشتني أوووي ؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 يوليو 2012)

لشخص غالى عليا


اكتر ممثل مصرى تحبه ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> لشخص غالى عليا
> 
> 
> اكتر ممثل مصرى تحبه ؟
> ​


قال يامأمنه للرجال يامأمنه للميه في الغربال هههههههه

اكتر كلمه نفسك تقولها لحد غالي عليك دلوقتي ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 يوليو 2012)

حن عليا وبلاش تشك فيا

نفسه ؟
​


----------



## سانتي (30 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> حن عليا وبلاش تشك فيا
> 
> نفسه ؟
> ​



*ساعدني... أنا محتاجك لدرجة كبيرة... ما في حد معي في هاللحظة بالزات...

شعورك لمن تشوف العالم أموات ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## amgd beshara (30 يوليو 2012)

> * شعورك لمن تشوف العالم أموات ؟؟؟؟*


حاجة صعبة جدا و محزنة

مكان بتحلم تروحلة ؟


----------



## سانتي (30 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> حاجة صعبة جدا و محزنة
> 
> مكان بتحلم تروحلة ؟



*فلسطين...

رأيك بالذي يخون وطنه؟؟؟*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> حاجة صعبة جدا و محزنة
> 
> مكان بتحلم تروحلة ؟



لبنان أووووي


تقول لمين ابعد عني خلاص زهقت ؟؟
​


----------



## سانتي (30 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لبنان أووووي
> 
> 
> تقول لمين ابعد عني خلاص زهقت ؟؟
> ​


*
بشار الأسد...

شخص نفسك يكون معك؟؟*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2012)

*حد غالي عليا جداااا وهموت واشوفه بجد

تقول لمين انا اسف\ة ؟
*


----------



## سانتي (30 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *حد غالي عليا جداااا وهموت واشوفه بجد
> 
> تقول لمين انا اسف\ة ؟
> *


*
لنفسي...

ماذا يعني لكَ الفَرَح؟؟؟​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 يوليو 2012)

احساس رائع لاتناله إلا إذا اجتهدت


من هو الانسان الذى تصارحه بكل شئ ؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 يوليو 2012)

مم
نفسي
واللي بعدي


----------



## PoNA ELLY (30 يوليو 2012)

*صديقي*

*ايه اكتر صفه متميزه بيها شخصيتك ؟؟؟*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2012)

*الطيبه للاسف
ايه اللي متقدرش تستغني عنه في دول :...
النت
الموبيل 
التلفزيون 
؟؟؟
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (30 يوليو 2012)

*هو بصراحه ممكن استغني عن التلاته *
*لكن لو هنقول الأولويات يبقي الموبايل*

*ايه اكتر موقف اثر فيك انت وصغير ولسه فاكره لحد دلوقت ؟؟؟*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 يوليو 2012)

مم
كذا موقف فكراهم لحد ناو
بس مره رجلي اتجرحت جرح جامد 
لاني ملبستش الصندل بتاعي مااما كانت مش عارفه تعيط وتخدني في حضنها ولا تعاقبني 

وانت ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 يوليو 2012)

مش متذكر حاليا


نسبة حبك للمذاكرة كام فى ال % ؟
وياريت نجدد فى الاسئلة بلاش "وانت" دى  :smil8:
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 يوليو 2012)

مممم
70 %
ايه اكتر لون بتكرهه


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 يوليو 2012)

الاصفر
ـــــــــــــــــــ





​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2012)

رقم واحد 1
*مين اخر حد اتصل بيك او اتصلت بيه
وقلتوا لبعض ايه ؟ ( رخمه بقي بعيد عنكم )
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 يوليو 2012)

اخويا
موضوع سرى للغاية :t31:


صفات الشخصية اللى تحب تتعامل معاها ؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 يوليو 2012)

اي شخص 
الا اللي بيتظاهر بالتدين
وانت ؟


----------



## سانتي (31 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> اي شخص
> الا اللي بيتظاهر بالتدين
> وانت ؟


*
عادِل....

ماذا تفعل للشخص الذي يظلِمُك؟؟؟​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> وانت ؟



اى شخصية ماعدا الشخصية التنكة

نفسك تشتغل ايه لما تتخرج؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 يوليو 2012)

اكيد في مجال الديكور
وانت


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 يوليو 2012)

سانتي قال:


> *
> عادِل....
> 
> ماذا تفعل للشخص الذي يظلِمُك؟؟؟​*



للاسف مش بفعل شئ :t19:
بقول ربنا يسامحه 


تعمل ايه للشخصيه اللي تفديها بحياتك والمقابل
يبيعك ببريزه ههه ؟؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 يوليو 2012)

ابعها 
وانت


----------



## سانتي (31 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> للاسف مش بفعل شئ :t19:
> بقول ربنا يسامحه
> 
> 
> ...


*
أُسامحه...

كيفَ تنصح شخص يعلوك بمرتبته؟​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 يوليو 2012)

مم
النصيحه للاكبر او للي يعلوك دي فن
ومش اي حد يقدر يعملها
وانت
؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 يوليو 2012)

هقول رأيى كوسيلة مساعده ليه - وهو حر يقبل او ميقبلش -


اول ولد او بنت من اولادك هتسميه/ا إيه ؟
​


----------



## +febronia+ (31 يوليو 2012)

لو بت هتبقي روزليتااا ولو ولد هيبقي ريمون .. :t23:

وانت .. ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 يوليو 2012)

ولد...مارك او تونى
بنت...جوليا

اكتر مسلسل عجبك ومتابعة ؟


​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 يوليو 2012)

وولا واحد
وانت؟


----------



## نغم (31 يوليو 2012)

لو طلبت من اللي بعدي يمسح دمعة من علي خد شخص نتيجة تالمه من شي معين 
هتمسح دمعة مظلوم ؟ مقهور ؟ محروم ؟ مجروح ؟ جائع ؟ ضائع ... الخ


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 يوليو 2012)

نغم قال:


> لو طلبت من اللي بعدي يمسح دمعة من علي خد شخص نتيجة تالمه من شي معين
> هتمسح دمعة مظلوم ؟ مقهور ؟ محروم ؟ مجروح ؟ جائع ؟ ضائع ... الخ



مظلووووووم 


لوانت مش حاسس بشخص معين 
وهو عايزك بأي طريقه لانه بيموت فيك 
هتعمل ايه هتوافق عليه ولاهترفضه ؟؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2012)

*لا هرفضه لاني اصلا مش حاسه بيه
لان من شرط الموافقه الاحساس بالقبول 

تفتكر في شئ اسمه مستحيل ؟
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 يوليو 2012)

لالا طبعااا مفيش مستحيل علي ربنا 



اكتر شئ بتخاف منه ؟؟
1-المستقبل
2-الموت
3-الفشل
4-غدر الصديق
5-خيانه الحبيب
6-الحقيقه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2012)

*المستقبل لانه وارد فيه كل اللي تحتيه

اخر مره اعترفت\ي ؟
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *المستقبل لانه وارد فيه كل اللي تحتيه
> 
> اخر مره اعترفت\ي ؟
> *



ليا فتره :t19:


ما هي اكثر حاجه ماتت في مجتمعنا ؟
الحياء -الضمير-الصدق-الكرامه-الامانه
​


----------



## amgd beshara (31 يوليو 2012)

> ما هي اكثر حاجه ماتت في مجتمعنا ؟
> الحياء -الضمير-الصدق-الكرامه-الامانه


الضمير و الامانة

كان نفسك تعيش في انهي عصر ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 يوليو 2012)

الوسطي لاني منها
وانت ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 يوليو 2012)

ماليش فى التاريخ اوى فمش عارف العصور


رسالة حابب توجها لشخص - أيا كان نوع الرسالة - ؟
​


----------



## سانتي (1 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ماليش فى التاريخ اوى فمش عارف العصور
> 
> 
> رسالة حابب توجها لشخص - أيا كان نوع الرسالة - ؟
> ​


*
الظُلم ظُلمات... ومن يَظلِم يُظلَم...

أكثر اساءة منك لشخص ما هِيَ؟؟؟^^​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (1 أغسطس 2012)

جرحت ححد 
اوووووووووووووي
وانت ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أغسطس 2012)

*انا جنيت علي نفسي بنفسي
اوصفلي شكل الغرفه اللي انت قاعد فيها بالتفصيل وبالامانه ؟؟
(عارفه ومتاكده اني ارخم عضوه هنا )هههه


*


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

قدامى الكمبيوتر
ورايا المكتب
على شمالى شباك الشارع
على يمينى السرير
ــــــ
نفسهــ ؟ 
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (1 أغسطس 2012)

*قدامي اللاب*
*حواليا انتريه *
*وورايا شباك*
*والأوضه فيها باب D:*

*نفس السؤال ؟؟؟*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

هههههه
ورايا التلفزيون 
جنبي شباك
جنبي بس ورا شويه 
باب
هههه


اكتب شئ واحد تعلمته من الحياه ؟؟
​


----------



## سانتي (1 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههه
> ورايا التلفزيون
> جنبي شباك
> جنبي بس ورا شويه
> ...



*كُلها حُطام.. لكنني أموتُ في النور... ولا أعيشُ في الظلام..

أكتر موقف جرحك في الحياة؟​​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 أغسطس 2012)

احب احتفظ بيه لنفسى لكن عمتا انا اتشنكلت كتييير :act31:

لو شخصية متعرفهاش بعتتلك طلب صداقة ع الفيس يا ترى هتقبلها والا لا ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> احب احتفظ بيه لنفسى لكن عمتا انا اتشنكلت كتييير :act31:
> 
> لو شخصية متعرفهاش بعتتلك طلب صداقة ع الفيس يا ترى هتقبلها والا لا ؟
> ​



لما يكون عندي...

اكتر كلمه بتألم قلبك أوووي ؟؟
​


----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)

الارخمة بى جميع انوعها
واللى بعدى
حلمك اية


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 أغسطس 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> الارخمة بى جميع انوعها
> واللى بعدى
> حلمك اية



حلمي ان مش ازعل ربنا مني ابداااا 



تقول لمين نفسي اضربك :t32: هههه ؟؟
​


----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)

اللى بعدى طبعا ههههههههههههه
السؤال بقى لو هتتجوزك ابقى شكل عروستك اية 
او عريسك


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 أغسطس 2012)

مش لحد

سؤال رفيع: راضى عن نفسك ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 أغسطس 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> اللى بعدى طبعا ههههههههههههه
> السؤال بقى لو هتتجوزك ابقى شكل عروستك اية
> او عريسك



قرد ههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> مش لحد
> 
> سؤال رفيع: راضى عن نفسك ؟
> ​



مش أوووي

تعمل ايه مع شخص مغرور ؟
​


----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)

بفضل ابعد عنو علشان اريح نفسى
خالص
هههههههههههههههه
اللى بعدى
اية اكتر كلمة بتحب تسمعها عنك


----------



## سانتي (2 أغسطس 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> بفضل ابعد عنو علشان اريح نفسى
> خالص
> هههههههههههههههه
> اللى بعدى
> اية اكتر كلمة بتحب تسمعها عنك


*
قائد..

نفسُه؟؟^^*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2012)

*انا الحمد لله بنعمه ربنا معروفه بين الناس بالحبوبه 
ودي اكتر كلمه بحب اسمعها عن نفسويتي

ملحوظه :.. مش الحبوبه اللي بتطلع في الوش دي
لالالالا ابدا حبوبه يعني محبوبه  

ايه اكتر مسلسل شدك اوي في رمضان ؟
*


----------



## سانتي (2 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا الحمد لله بنعمه ربنا معروفه بين الناس بالحبوبه
> ودي اكتر كلمه بحب اسمعها عن نفسويتي
> 
> ملحوظه :.. مش الحبوبه اللي بتطلع في الوش دي
> ...



*ما بتابع مُسلسلات .. بس شاهدت لقطات من مُسلسل عُمر - رضيَ اللهُ عنه- 

ايش رأيك في مُسلسل عمر.. هل هوَ ناجح أم فاشِل؟؟​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2012)

*للاسف من سوء حظي المهبب الاسود مشفتهوش
بس ليكي عليا اخلص من مسلسل 
خطوط حمرا
وخرم ابرة
وطرف تالت
والزوجه الرابعه
والبلطجي
ومع سبق الاصرار
وباب الخلق
وقضيه معالي الوزيره
والهروب
ورقم مجهول
وشربات لوز
وعرفه البحر
وزي الورد
وهتفرج عليه وهقولك رائي بامانه



امتي تشعر بالسعاده بنسبه 100% ؟
*


----------



## سانتي (2 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *للاسف من سوء حظي المهبب الاسود مشفتهوش
> بس ليكي عليا اخلص من مسلسل
> خطوط حمرا
> وخرم ابرة
> ...


*
لمن أقبل قدمين والدتي...

ما العمل الجيد الذي تُداوم عليه يومياً؟؟؟*​


----------



## نغم (2 أغسطس 2012)

قراءة الكتاب المقدس 
الترنيم 
 للبعدي هو طلب علي شكل سؤال 
اغمض عينيك للمدى التي تشاء بحيث تنفصل عن العالم الحالي وتتواصل مع روحك وتبدأ بالسماع لنفسك شوف نفسك واسمع ماتريد وانظر مافي داخلك 
ولو امكن ممكن توصف الاحساس ؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 أغسطس 2012)

*نفسى تتعجب من حب ربى لى و انا لا استحق.........*

* للى بعدى...سوئال خيالى شويه...*
* لو جت لك فرصه تركب اله الزمن و ترجع  بالزمن 25 سنه هل هتغير شىء فى إختياراتك؟؟*


----------



## نغم (2 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههه هكون لسة ماخلقت هههههه 
....
اي من الألوان عندما تنظر له تشعر انه يمتص ما بداخلك ويحادثك اي يريحك النظر فيه


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 أغسطس 2012)

مافيش لون معين بس ممكن اللون السماوى


هل تتخلى عن اهلك من اجل من تحب ؟
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (2 أغسطس 2012)

*مستحيل اتخلي عن اهلي من اجل الحب لأن ساعتها مش هيبقي حب *
*هيبقي انانيه *

*ايه اكتر موقف تدخل فيه ربنا بوضوح في حياتك ؟؟؟*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 أغسطس 2012)

*اعتقد كل حياتى---بس تدخله بوضوح لما دعوته ليعرفنى على ذاته *

*فى مره بكيت-بكيتى من كتر الفرحه و كان الموقف إيه؟*


----------



## الأمير الصغير (2 أغسطس 2012)

اكتر مرة بكيت من الفرح وقت أستشهاد صديقي العزيز في سبيل الله وفي سبيل الوطن ؟

ماهو أكثر موقف ندمت عليه ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

الأمير الصغير قال:


> اكتر مرة بكيت من الفرح وقت أستشهاد صديقي العزيز في سبيل الله وفي سبيل الوطن ؟
> 
> ماهو أكثر موقف ندمت عليه ؟



ان اتعرفت علي ناس كدا ..

تقول لمين انا زعلان منك ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

لشخص معرفة

وانت ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> لشخص معرفة
> 
> وانت ؟
> ​



لشخص عزيز عليا ...

تقول لمين يااااه كان نفسي اكلمك من زمااان ؟؟
​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أغسطس 2012)

*أيه اللى بفرحك أكثر​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لشخص عزيز عليا ...
> 
> تقول لمين يااااه كان نفسي اكلمك من زمااان ؟؟
> ​


لربنا ولشخص بعزه اوى​


النهيسى قال:


> *أيه اللى بفرحك أكثر​*


لما اكون قريب من ربنا



هل قلبك بسهولة بيسامح من اخطـأ فى حقك ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> لربنا ولشخص بعزه اوى​
> لما اكون قريب من ربنا
> 
> 
> ...



بسامح بصعوبه لما بيكون شخص قريب ليا
واول مانبدأ كلام او اشوفه بنسي خاااااالص
اللي حصل هههه

اكتر كلمه دايقتك انهارده ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

اخويا لما قالى اكلت البيتزا بتاعتك :smil8:

ايه اكتر 3 حاجات او 3 كلمات بيخلوك مبسوط ؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اخويا لما قالى اكلت البيتزا بتاعتك :smil8:
> 
> ايه اكتر 3 حاجات او 3 كلمات بيخلوك مبسوط ؟​



:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:

1-لما بكون في الخدمه
2-لما بكون مع الناس اللي بحبها
3-لما حد يزغزغني ههههه


اصعب كلمه ألمت قلبك ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

من فترة كدا - هو مش كلمة - موقف حصل وكأن موس بيجرح فى قلبى 
بس الحمد لله عدت على خير 


وانت ؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (3 أغسطس 2012)

عملتلك قيمه
واللي بعدي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أغسطس 2012)

اكتر حاجه بتألم قلبي مش كلمه
حاجه لما شخص يعاملني اقل بكتيير من اهتمامي بيه


تقول ايه لشخصك خانك ؟



​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أغسطس 2012)

ولا حاجه من لا اعني له شئ لا يعني لحياتي ثمن بعوضه
وانت 
؟


----------



## Samir poet (4 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اكتر حاجه بتألم قلبي مش كلمه
> حاجه لما شخص يعاملني اقل بكتيير من اهتمامي بيه
> 
> 
> ...


*الله يسامحك يا بعيد 
ديما بتجرحينى وتخوينى
وتعيد وتزيد
امممممم
تعمل اية او تعملى اية علشان تعرف
دماغ اللى قدامك فيها اية
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أغسطس 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *الله يسامحك يا بعيد
> ديما بتجرحينى وتخوينى
> وتعيد وتزيد
> امممممم
> ...



بكلمه واحده من وسط كلامه بفهم دماغه فيها ايه


تقول ايه لربنا دلوقتي من قلبك ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 أغسطس 2012)

محتاجلك كتير يا رب 


شغال ايه ؟
​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أغسطس 2012)

انا اسف معرفتش قيمتك
انا شقيت قلبى 
وخرجتك ويوم ما عرفتك قولت سامحنى 
وقولت يارب انا جيلك
 وانت


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> محتاجلك كتير يا رب
> 
> 
> شغال ايه ؟
> ​


اخصائيه اجتماعيه


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

لسه بدرس ..

...

" آلكبريآء " .. ميزهـ ولآ عيب ..؟



.،
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أغسطس 2012)

الاتنين 

ميزه لما تستغله صح
وعيب لما تستغله غلط

نفسك تنام ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> نفسك تنام ؟


*يآ ريت   ..*

*,.

  إمتى بتنآقض نفسكـ ..؟



.،*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أغسطس 2012)

لما احب اكسر قاعده حططيتها لحد 
ويو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أغسطس 2012)

*انا بكره التناقض ولذلك مش بناقض نفسي

بتحب البحر اكتر ولا النيل ؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أغسطس 2012)

لا طبعا
لا شئ يضاهي جمال النيل 
وانت ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أغسطس 2012)

*لا انا بعشق البحررررررر اووووي
وعلي فكره بكره ابص للنيل بيفكرني بذكره مؤلمه جدااا


لو ركبت تاكسي ووصلك للمكان اللي انت عاوزه وفاجئه اكتشفت انك نسيت كل فلوسك في البيت هتتصرف ازاي ؟ وايه هيكون رد الفعل ؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أغسطس 2012)

مم
ممكن اخد فلوس من اي حد اعرفه كويس من المكان 
وانت؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أغسطس 2012)

*مش عارفه بس لو اضطريت اوي ممكن اسيب للسواق اي حاجه معايا ساعه سلسله علي سبيل الرهن لحد ماديلو فلوسه
او ممكن اتصل بحد من قرايبي يجيبلي فلوس بسرعه في نفس المكان اللي انا واقفه فيه ..

من الشخص اللي نفسك تنتقم منه ؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أغسطس 2012)

لا انا لا احب الانتقام فالرب يدافع وانتم تصمتون 
وانت ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أغسطس 2012)

لالا مفيش 
هو ممكن انتقام هزار لكن انتقام انتقام لالا


لوجتلك فرصه ترجع بالزمن علشان تصلح حاجه
في ماضيك
ايه هي الحاجه دي ؟؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أغسطس 2012)

لا مش هرجع 
بالزمن ابدا
حتي اخطائي بتعلم منها 
وانت
؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لوجتلك فرصه ترجع بالزمن علشان تصلح حاجه
> في ماضيك
> ايه هي الحاجه دي ؟؟
> ​


*مش هغير .. أى شئ مريت بيهـ أكيد أثر فى شخصيتى وأثقلهآ
حتى لو كآن سلبى 

,.

موقف عشتهـ أو حصل قدآمكـ خلآكـ تقول .." لسه آلدنيآ بخير " ..؟



.،
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أغسطس 2012)

مره كنا ماريين في المزاارع اللي قريبه من بيتي 
فواحد من اصحاب المزارع مد عنقود عن لاخويا وهو ميعرفناش
الموقف ده 
فعلا اثر فيا 
وانت


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أغسطس 2012)

مش فاكره خاالص

الحياه ملل بدون .....؟
ضع الكلمه المناسبه من وجهه نظرك
او الشخص المناسب
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أغسطس 2012)

الرسم والموسيقي 
وطبعا اهلي
وانت ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 أغسطس 2012)

الحياة ملل وضيق وحزن وكآبة...، من غير يسوع

 لما تكون حاسس إنك الدنيا كلها ضدك، مخنوق، قرفت من كل حاجة..  بتعمل ايه علشان تموت الاحساس دا  ؟



​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أغسطس 2012)

بقعد لوحدي 
واعمل اي حاجه تييجي في باللي 
يوي؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> لما تكون حاسس إنك الدنيا كلها ضدك، مخنوق، قرفت من كل حاجة..  بتعمل ايه علشان تموت الاحساس دا  ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ​


برمى آلحمل على ربنـآ وهو إللى بيعزى .. : )

*,.

*ميزهـ كآنت فيكـ بس فقدتهآ بسبب تأثير شئ */* شخص ...؟*




.،*​ ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أغسطس 2012)

الطيبه 
وانت


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> *ميزهـ كآنت فيكـ بس فقدتهآ بسبب تأثير شئ */* شخص ...؟*
> 
> ...




بالعكس هما اضافوا ليا فضيلة الاحتمال و عدم الليونة مع اى شخص 
و استقبال الصدمات ببرووود


فكرة مجنونة نفسك تعملها ؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> فكرة مجنونة نفسك تعملها ؟
> ​


نفسى أطلع أنط من فوق عمآرتى :smile01

*,.

*أممم
نفس آلسؤآل ...*




.،*​ ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> نفسى أطلع أنط من فوق عمآرتى :smile01
> 
> *,.
> 
> ...



نفسي اضحك وابكي :giveup:


تقول لمين محتجلك دلوقتي انا ؟؟
غير ربنا 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تقول لمين محتجلك دلوقتي انا ؟؟
> غير ربنا
> ​


غيرهـ لآ يعوزنى أحداً  ..

*,.

* موقف صرآحتكـ أو أمآنتكـ فيهـ ضرتكـ ...
وإزآى إتعآملت معآهـ ..؟
* 



.،*​ ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 أغسطس 2012)

محتاج دلوقتييي للايام والشهور والسنين اللى  تخلينى ابسط اهلى اكتر و اكتر 
لانهم - على رأى الشاعر الكبير - "اشفقوا حتى أزلنى الاشفاق"

نفس السؤال ؟​


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> * موقف صرآحتكـ أو أمآنتكـ فيهـ ضرتكـ ...
> وإزآى إتعآملت معآهـ ..؟
> ...




مش دايما صريح اوقات بكون مش صريح من غير ما اكذب
لكن المواقف اللى كنت فيها صريح مفتكرش انها ضرتنى فى حاجة



امنية نفسك ربنا يحققهالك السنة دى ؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أغسطس 2012)

اني ارجعله 
وانت ؟


----------



## elamer1000 (4 أغسطس 2012)

*انى الاقيها*

*تحب تشوف مين دلوقتى؟*

*+++*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أغسطس 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *تحب تشوف مين دلوقتى؟*
> 
> *+++*​


بآبآ يسوع : )

*,.

*لو شوفت بآبآ يسوع دلوقتى
أيهـ أول شئ هيجى على بآلكـ تقولهولهـ ..؟*
* * 


.،*​ ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> بآبآ يسوع : )
> 
> *,.
> 
> ...



لا هتنح و اتخض و احتمال اعيط 

نفس السؤال


----------



## amgd beshara (5 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> لا هتنح و اتخض و احتمال اعيط
> 
> نفس السؤال


:99::99::new6:
لية بس كل دة 
دة لو حصل يعني اكيد حضورة هيبقي مصحوب بسلام ميتوصفش

اهم هدف نفسك تحققة ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أغسطس 2012)

*انا مقصره جدا اولا في حق ربنا والكنيسه .. ونفسي اصلح ده
ثانيا مقصره في حق امي .. ونفسي ارجع معاها زي زمان وبقولها تسامحني
ثالثا مقصره في حق نفسي جدااا في كذا اتجاه .. وهدفي امحي كل التقصيرات دي من حياتي 

لو كسبت مليون جنيه في كيس بوزو (تخيل يعني ) هتعمل بيهم ايه ؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 أغسطس 2012)

ممممممم
ولا اعرف صدقيني مش محتاجه لكل الفلوس دي
وانت


----------



## amgd beshara (5 أغسطس 2012)

> * لو كسبت مليون جنيه في كيس بوزو (تخيل يعني ) هتعمل بيهم ايه ؟*


هموت من الصدمة 


اول حاجة بتعملها لما تصحي ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أغسطس 2012)

*ههههههه لا بعد الشر يبقي متشتريش بوزو احسن

بغسل وشي واصلي عالماشي كده وبعد كده بفطر اي حاجه بسيطه وبعدين تلفزيون اخلص كرتونه المسلسلات وبعدين عالكمبيوتر ومللل بعيد عنك !

احكيلي اكتر موقف مضحك حصلك ؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 أغسطس 2012)

مش فاكرره
وانت؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أغسطس 2012)

*ممم برصي ياستي 
انا مره كنت ماشيه انا وماما في الشارع
وانا من عادتي بحب امشي علي الرصيف
المهم وانا ماشيه علي رصيف من الارصف اللي في الشارع
وطبعا علي الرصيف في عماير والعماير في بلكونات والبلكونات فيها ناس
قوم اااااااااااااااايه ....
في بلكونه من البلكونات الله يعمر بيتها 
راحت رمت كيس زباااااااااااله كبيرررر وقع علي دماغي
وراح مفتوح علي البحررررررري
والاقيلك يااختي اشي ازايز زيت واشي مناديل منتنه واشي ورق مقطع
واشي بواقي رز وعضم فراخ ههههههه اه وربنا اصلي محظوظه
بس الشهاده لله الكيس كان مليان خيررررات ههههه
بس ياستي بس كان شكلي زوباله ازبل من الكيس نفسه ههههه
بس هموووووت وااعرف الكيس وقع من انهي بالكونه 



لو قولتلك اتأسف لحد هتتأسف لمين ؟ وليه ؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه
اكيد لربنا
وانت ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أغسطس 2012)

*طبعا لربنا لاني مقصره في حقه جدااااااا*
*ولامي لاني معذباها معايا بس بجد غصب عني
ولنفسي لاني مابقتش نفسي
ولانسان غالي اووي عليا بقوله بجد سامحني غصب عني الظروف كانت اقوي مني زي ماكانت اقوي منك وربنا يفرح قلبك ..

تقول لمين اخرس ؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 أغسطس 2012)

لاي حد مستفذ 
وانت؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أغسطس 2012)

*ممم انا اقولها لعدو الخيررر


تقول لمين نفسي اشوفك ااااوي؟
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

مش لحـــد : )

هل تمتلك سرا لا يعرف به احد ؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 أغسطس 2012)

كل واحد في الدنيا كده
هل تعرف كم من الوقت تقضي دون فائده ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هل تعرف كم من الوقت تقضي دون فائده ؟


أمممم
آلموضوع نسبى
يعنى وقت آلرآحة فى حد ذآتهـ أينعم مش بنحصل فيهـ شئ
بس مهم علشآن نعمل ريفريش لنفسنآ ونستفيد من آلوقت آلمخصص للشغل أو آلهوآيآت آلنآفعة

فى آلنهآية لآزم نكون بنحصل فآيدة بتنآسب إمكآنيآتنآ وقدرآتنآ .. مش بكمية آلوقت

*,.*

طيب إيهـ أحسن طريقة للمذآكرة جربتهآ ونفعتكـ ..؟
( *أهو نستغل بعض  *)



*.،*
​


----------



## V mary (5 أغسطس 2012)

*في بلدنا العظيم 
الحفظ هو مفتاح النجاح والتفوق
هههههههه
اللي بعدي كام مرة كدبت علي اقرب الناس ليك ​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 أغسطس 2012)

القراءه 
وانت؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أغسطس 2012)

V mary قال:


> *
> اللي بعدي كام مرة كدبت علي اقرب الناس ليك ​*


صعب أوى أكدب وكمآن على أقرب آلنآس ليآ 
لو فى شئ مش حآبة أحكيهـ بقولهم بصرآحة .. أو آجل آلموضوع لوقت أقدر أتكلم فيهـ

*,.*

صفة لآ يمكن تتحملهآ فى أى إنسآن ..؟


*.،*​


----------



## amgd beshara (5 أغسطس 2012)

> صفة لآ يمكن تتحملهآ فى أى إنسآن ..؟


الكذب

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أغسطس 2012)

الكذب و الغباء 

اكتر مكان بتحب تروحه ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> اكتر مكان بتحب تروحه ؟


مفيش مكآن معين
بس بعشق منظر آلبحر  ..

*,.*

قآنون جديد نفسكـ يكون موجود فى آلدستور  ..؟



*.،*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

قانون العبادة الموحد رغم انى عارف من الصعب تحقيقه 

فى رأيك ما هو السن المناسب لجواز البنت او الولد ؟
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أغسطس 2012)

من بعد 25 سنة 

لو ليك الحق تاخد معاك شخص واحد و تعيش فى جزيرة تاخد مين و ليه ؟


----------



## نغم (5 أغسطس 2012)

22 للبنت 
27 للولد 
عامة مابين هذه الاعمار لكل من الطرفين جميل جدا
والادق هو متى تاكد الشخض من احساسه واختياره 

***
اى نوع من الجمال تحب ان تراه في وجه الفتاة ؟؟


----------



## V mary (5 أغسطس 2012)

جوزي وابني 
علشان مقدرش أعيش من غيرهم 
أية الشغل اللي كان نفسك تشتغلة ومشتغلتوش


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أغسطس 2012)

نغم قال:


> اى نوع من الجمال تحب ان تراه في وجه الفتاة ؟؟




آلبرآءة
آلبسآطة
آلإبتسآمة آلرقيقة وآلتلقآئية
يعنى جمآل آلروح إللى بينعكس على آلملآمح : )..
​ 


V mary قال:


> جوزي وابني
> علشان مقدرش أعيش من غيرهم
> أية الشغل اللي كان نفسك تشتغلة ومشتغلتوش


ربنآ يخليكوآ لبعض  ..

لسهـ بدرس ..

*,.*

بتقتنع بفكرة تؤآم آلروح إللى بيكملكـ وبيفهمكـ وبيحسكـ بدون كلآم حتى ..؟



*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> بتقتنع بفكرة تؤآم آلروح إللى بيكملكـ وبيفهمكـ وبيحسكـ بدون كلآم حتى ..؟
> 
> ...



اااااه طبعااا
عندي شخصيه في الحقيقه كدا
بدون كلام بتعرف انا عايزه اقول ايه 
وبتفهمني :smil12:


اكتر شخصيه حيرتك هنا ؟؟
​


----------



## نغم (5 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> آلبرآءة
> 
> آلبسآطة
> آلإبتسآمة آلرقيقة وآلتلقآئية
> ...


 
شخصيا نعم حصلت معي علي مر ايام واسابيع نحكي نفس الكلام نتوقع حدوث نفس الشي نقول حتي الكلمات في ذات اللحظة كل مرة كنت اقول انها مصادفة لكن تكرارها اكثر من مرة في اليوم الواحد جعلني اصدق انه هناك توام روحي 
***

اي موقف او لحظة او احساس بحياتك تمنيت انه يبقي دائما ولايكون محدد مع عمر الزمن ؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اكتر شخصيه حيرتك هنا ؟؟
> ​


لا هو فيه شخصيات كدا بالنسبالى مش مبلوعة 
لكن مش محيرة يعنى


ربنا ياخدك....تقولها لمين ؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

نغم قال:


> اي موقف او لحظة او احساس بحياتك تمنيت انه يبقي دائما ولايكون محدد مع عمر الزمن ؟؟


مواقف الشهامة والرجولة
لحظة الاحساس بالاخر
الاحساس بالامان والفرح 
اتمنى تكون فى البشر ولا يستطيع الزمن بسلبياته التأثير عليهم فيغيروا منها
سؤالى فوق
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ربنا ياخدك....تقولها لمين ؟
> ​



لالا مش لحد


تقول لمين ربنا يخليك ليا ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لالا مش لحد
> على عمووو بردوا ..طب عينى فى عينك
> 
> تقول لمين ربنا يخليك ليا ؟؟
> ​


لاهلى و لاصدقائى الحلوين


نفسك تعيش و تكمل باقى عمرك فى مصر والا تهاجر ؟ ولو هتهاجر هتروح فين ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههه

نفسي بصراحه اهاجر اروح لبنان او امريكا 


نفس السؤال ؟
​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا خدك اقولها لحبيبتى*

*علشان ربنا يخدها من عندها وجيبها لى*

*اكتر شخص تتمنى تلقاه قربك فى تعبك ؟*

*+++*

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ربنا خدك اقولها لحبيبتى*
> 
> *علشان ربنا يخدها من عندها وجيبها لى*
> 
> ...



بابا وماما واخواتي 
في المستقبل بقا حد تاني :smil12:


 تقول لمين وحشتني بجد ؟؟


​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 أغسطس 2012)

*لا بحب مصر كتير *

*سؤالى فوق*

*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 أغسطس 2012)

*لربنا*

*تقول ايه لشخص جرحك وخانك لو قابلته تانى ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *لربنا*
> 
> *تقول ايه لشخص جرحك وخانك لو قابلته تانى ؟*
> 
> *+++*​



ربنا يشفي :beee:


تقول ايه لانسان ظالم ؟؟
​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا موجود والدنيا مش هتدوم*

*تقول ايه عن الحب ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ربنا موجود والدنيا مش هتدوم*
> 
> *تقول ايه عن الحب ؟*
> 
> *+++*​



اها بسمع عنه بس


تقول ايه لصديقك دلوقتي ؟؟
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (5 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> *تقول ايه لصديقك دلوقتي ؟؟*​




*تصبح علي خير ههههه*

*مين اكتر حد بتحبه ف الدنيا بعد ربنا ؟؟؟*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> *تصبح علي خير ههههه*
> 
> *مين اكتر حد بتحبه ف الدنيا بعد ربنا ؟؟؟*[/CENTER]



ههههههههههه

بابا وماما واخواتي واصدقائي طبعااا


تحب تقول لمين دلوقتي ههههه حرام عليك بجد ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أغسطس 2012)

مش لحد 

كلمة نفسك تقولها لشخص سواء عتاب او شكر او .... ؟

​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 أغسطس 2012)

نفسي اقول للمرشد الروحي بتاعي انت اعز شخص
واللي بعدي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> نفسي اقول للمرشد الروحي بتاعي انت اعز شخص
> واللي بعدي



أقول لشخصيه عزيزه عليا
بتزعلني بس مش عارفه بسامحك علطول ليه كدا ..


تقول ايه لمرسي دلوقتي ..؟؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 أغسطس 2012)

منك لله
وانت؟


----------



## amgd beshara (6 أغسطس 2012)

خلي عندك كرامة و بطل تسمع كلام المرشد

اكتر حاجة بتفرحك ؟


----------



## KARMA777 (6 أغسطس 2012)

*اكتر حاجة بتفرحنى 
وجودى فى الكنيسة
سؤالى
ايه اكتر حاجة تخليك تبعد عن حبيبك وتسيبه للابد
غير الخيانة
*​


----------



## amgd beshara (6 أغسطس 2012)

> *ايه اكتر حاجة تخليك تبعد عن حبيبك وتسيبه للابد
> غير الخيانة*


لما يبقي مش معايا علي الحلوة و المرة 

رأيك في الوزارة الجديدة ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أغسطس 2012)

لما نشوف اعمالهم نحكم عليهم 

اللى بعدى عندك كام سنة ؟



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أغسطس 2012)

*يادي الفضايح وليه الاحراج ده بس هههه

بعد 10 ايام بالظبط هتم ... هتم .. هتم .. مش قادره انطقها ههههههه

احممم احممممممم 26 سنه بالتومام والكومال 


ايه اللي نفسك يتغير فيك ؟ 
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يادي الفضايح وليه الاحراج ده بس هههه
> 
> بعد 10 ايام بالظبط هتم ... هتم .. هتم .. مش قادره انطقها ههههههه
> 
> ...


ههههههـ كل سنة وإنتى طيوبة يآ ثكر ^_^
نفسى أقلل حسآسيتى تجآهـ بعض آلموآقف 

*,.*

أمممم
إزآى بتكون فكرتكـ عن آلنآس وطبآعهم ..؟


*.،*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أغسطس 2012)

نفسى اكون اكثر حكمة وبالتالى هقدر اغير اى صفة فيا مش عجبانى ..بدون ذِكــر بلاش فضايح 

وانت ؟   ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أغسطس 2012)

*بالعشره والتعود اقدر اكون فكرتي عن اللي قدامي

خد بالك عليا تقولها لمين ؟؟
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> أمممم
> إزآى بتكون فكرتكـ عن آلنآس وطبآعهم ..؟
> ...



 عن طريق طباعهم، كلامهم، نظراتهم، اسلوبهم فى الكلام
بنقدر نتعرف على طبع و شخصية اللى قدامنا


ممكن تقول الحق حتى لو كان الحق دا ضد مصلحتك ؟ ..."جاوب بصراحة" 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> خد بالك عليا تقولها لمين ؟؟
> *


ليسوع و للشخص اللى بحبه ومش عايز اخسرنه يخلى باله عليا فى طريقة كلامه، اسلوبه، ....، علشاان منخسرش بعض .

سؤالى فوق
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أغسطس 2012)

*اه طبعاااا انا اقول الحق ولو علي رقبتي
وبعدين دي كانت وصيه من  الوصايا العشر : لا تشهد بالزورر



تقول لمين : اتقي ربنا ؟
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ممكن تقول الحق حتى لو كان الحق دا ضد مصلحتك ؟ ..."جاوب بصراحة"
> ​


أيوهـ 

*,.
*
" *إحذر من عدوكـ مرهـ .. ومن صديقكـ ألف مرهـ *"
مع ولآ ضد آلعبآرهـ دى .. وليهـ ..؟


*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب;3253097[COLOR=Blue قال:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> تقول لمين : اتقي ربنا ؟
> *[/COLOR]


*
*
لكل آلنآس ...

سؤآلى فوق ..


*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أغسطس 2012)

للمطربة آمال ماهر 
اكيد للشخص الظالم : )


هل تعاملك مع اصحابك المسلمين محدودة  والا بتتعامل معهم بطريقة عادية ؟ 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> للمطربة آمال ماهر
> اكيد للشخص الظالم : )
> 
> 
> ...


*معنديش اصحاب اصلا لا مسلمين ولا حتي مسيحيين:blush2:


اكتر اغنيه بتحب تسمعها وبترددها دايما ؟
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> اكتر اغنيه بتحب تسمعها وبترددها دايما ؟
> *


كتير بس بدندن حسب آلمود :love34:

*,.
*
" *إحذر من عدوكـ مرهـ .. ومن صديقكـ ألف مرهـ *"
مع ولآ ضد آلعبآرهـ دى .. وليهـ ..؟


*.،*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> كتير بس بدندن حسب آلمود :love34:
> 
> *,.
> *
> ...


*انا مع جدااااااااا لان الخراب والازيه مش بتيجي غير من اقرب اقرب الناس وعن تجربه ..


اكتر ايه بتحبها ايه ؟
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اكتر ايه بتحبها ايه ؟
> *


كتير .. بس دى آيتى آلدآئمة
"* أستطيع كل شئ فى آلمسيح آلذى يقوينى* "

*,.
*
مزمور بتقرآهـ دآيمـاً فى وقت آلضيق ..؟


*.،*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أغسطس 2012)

بحب اوووووي المزمور ال 50

*ايه اكتر انجيل بتحب تقراه ؟*


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أغسطس 2012)

انجيل مار يوحنا
وبالنسبة لاناجيل الاجبية مافيش حاجة معينة 
ـــــــــــــــ

هل فى رأيك من الصعب التخلص من النت بشكل عام ؟ والفيس بشكل خاص؟










​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> هل فى رأيك من الصعب التخلص من النت بشكل عام ؟ والفيس بشكل خاص؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


آلفيس سهل علشآن بجد ملل ...
أمآ آلنت لآ طبعاً .. تقريباً عليهـ معظم هوآيآتى وكمآن درآستى 

*,.
*
إزآى بتعرف تتحكم فى إرآدتكـ ..؟


*.،*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أغسطس 2012)

مين الكذاب اللى قالك انى بقدر اتحكم فى ارادتى  
للاسف  مش بقدر اعمل كنترول اوى على نفسى لكنى بحاول
ـــــــــ
انت عصبى او سريع الغضب ؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> انت عصبى او سريع الغضب ؟
> ​


لآ مش سريعة آلغضب ولآ بتعصب بسهولة
لكن فيهـ شخصية معينة عندهآ قدرهـ تعصبنى بسرعة 200 كم / آلسآعة :fun_oops:

*,.
*
بتتكلم أكتر ولآ بتسمع ...
 وليهـ ..؟


*.،*
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> لآ مش سريعة آلغضب ولآ بتعصب بسهولة
> لكن فيهـ شخصية معينة عندهآ قدرهـ تعصبنى بسرعة 200 كم / آلسآعة :fun_oops:
> 
> *,.
> ...



لالا بسمع اكتر طبعاا
بالذات لوكنا في مكان عام
لان بحب استفاد جدااا


تقول لمين بكون سعيده جداا وانا معاك ؟؟

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 أغسطس 2012)

لصديق بكون مرتاح من ناحيته

وانت ؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا اكيد 

مين شفيعك ؟
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> مين شفيعك ؟
> *


مآمآ آلعدرآ .. بآبآ كيرلس .. آلقديسة دميانة .. آلقديسة مآرينآ .. آلأنبآ تومآس آلسآئح

*,.*

أيهـ أكتر سؤآل محير وآجهكـ أو فكرت فيهـ ..؟


*.،*
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 أغسطس 2012)

انا ليه مخلوق 
وانت؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

إيهـ هو آلقآنون أو آلطريقة إللى ربنآ بيتدخل فيهآ بمشيئتهـ فى حيآتنآ ..
 بحيث ميأثرش على حريتنآ وكونآ مُخيريين ..؟؟؟


.*.*.

أمممم 
تيب هو دهـ سؤآلى يمكن آلآقى إجآبة ...



*.،*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (7 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*​
> 
> إيهـ هو آلقآنون أو آلطريقة إللى ربنآ بيتدخل فيهآ بمشيئتهـ فى حيآتنآ ..
> بحيث ميأثرش على حريتنآ وكونآ مُخيريين ..؟؟؟​
> ...


 
*ربنا بيرشدنا بكلامه ف كتابه وبصوت الروح*
*ويترك لنا حرية الإختيار يترك من يريد ان يخطئ ليخطئ ومن يريد ان يتوب ليتوب*
*ولكن ارادة الله واضحه ومرضيه فالله يريد ان الجميع يخلصون وإلي معرفة الحق يقبلون*
*دي توجيه ربنا ودي حريتنا*
*يارب تكوني وصلت لقصدي*

*ايه االموقف اللي حسيت بتدخل ربنا فيه ف حياتك ؟؟؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 أغسطس 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> *ربنا بيرشدنا بكلامه ف كتابه وبصوت الروح*
> *ويترك لنا حرية الإختيار يترك من يريد ان يخطئ ليخطئ ومن يريد ان يتوب ليتوب*
> *ولكن ارادة الله واضحه ومرضيه فالله يريد ان الجميع يخلصون وإلي معرفة الحق يقبلون*
> *دي توجيه ربنا ودي حريتنا*
> ...


فآهمة قصدكـ طبعاً ومقتنعة بيهـ
لكن أنآ قصدى آلتدخل آلفعلى لربنآ فى حيآتنــآ
فكرة آلقدر نفسهآ و" آلظروف " إللى بتخرج حيآتنآ عن آلمسآر آلمرسوم ليهآ
هل إحنآ متحكمين فى آلمسآر دهـ فعلاً ولآ فيهـ طريقة معينة لمشيئة لربنآ لتعديلهـ وفقاً لإرآدتهـ ولكن تحت تأثير إختيآرآتنـــآ
وأيهـ هى آلطريقة دى ...؟

(* معلش أنآ طولت بس آلموضوع كبير بآلنسبآلى *:t23


أمممم بآلنسبة للموقف أكيد فيهـ كتيييير
وآخرهم هدية جميلة بعتهآلى ربنآ من يومين منتظر إنهآ هتأثر عليآ كتير ...
*,.*

نفس سؤآلكـ ...



*.،*​ ​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (7 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> فآهمة قصدكـ طبعاً ومقتنعة بيهـ
> 
> لكن أنآ قصدى آلتدخل آلفعلى لربنآ فى حيآتنــآ
> فكرة آلقدر نفسهآ و" آلظروف " إللى بتخرج حيآتنآ عن آلمسآر آلمرسوم ليهآ
> ...


​ 
هقولك حاجه طيب الله لا يتدخل في حياتنا رغما عن ارادتنا
ولكنه في كل شئ وكل ظرف بيدبره يدبر لينا الخير
وهناك ظروف ومشاكل تحدث نتيجة اخطائنا 
ولسنا كما يعتقد الكثيرين قطع شطرنج يحركنا الله وحين نخطئ نقول ارادة الله
من يتبع الله وكلماته الله يوجهه للملكوت 
ومفيش حاجه اسمها طريقه بتخرج حياتنا عن اللي مرسوم ليها
الله يعلم كل شئ وبدقه وفي الوقت المناسب يعلم متي تتوب ومتي تخطئ
ولكن العنايه الالهيه والمعونه تكون دائمه محيطه بنا

نحن متحكمين في اشياء واشياء جميع قراراتنا تكون علي مسئوليتنا ونحن المتحمين فيها وتكون تحت طلب مشورة الله فيما يرضيه ويتدخل العقل والخبرات وعموامل اخري

ع المواقف كتير ابسطها موقف كنت هنزل تحت قطر وربنا حماني

هل في موقف حسيت ان ربنا متخلي عنك فيه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 أغسطس 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> [/CENTER]
> 
> هقولك حاجه طيب الله لا يتدخل في حياتنا رغما عن ارادتنا
> ولكنه في كل شئ وكل ظرف بيدبره يدبر لينا الخير
> ...


معآكـ فى كل دآ ومعنديش شكـ إن تدخل مشيئة ربنآ بيكون بمقدآر لآ يطغى على حرية إختيآرنــآ
أنآ سؤآلى آلتدخل بيكون إزآى وإمتى .. وإزآى نميزهـ 
( علشآن لمآ مثلاً نوآجهـ عوآئق نقدر نميز هل هى تدخل ربنآ أو عوآمل بشرية لآزم نوآجههآ )
دهـ قصدى 



وعمرى مآ حسيت إن ربنآ إتخلى عنى
حتى لمآ بحس إنهـ بعيد بعرف إن أنآ إللى إتخليت مش هو .. وأنآ إللى لآزم أدور عليهـ

*,.*

لمآ بتزعل بآبآ يسوع إزآى بتصآلحهـ  ..؟



*.،*​ ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أغسطس 2012)

هل في موقف حسيت ان ربنا متخلي عنك فيه ؟؟؟؟

مممم بص هو مشوار كان نفسي اكمل فيه اااااوي وكنت بدعي ربنا دايما اني اكمل فيه ولكن ... ربنا اراد اني مكملش والمشوار ده مشيت فيه مرتين وفي المرتين بفشل فشل زريع .. وهنا حسيت ان ربنا تخلي عني في المرتين مع انه عارف اد ايه انا كنت محتاجه المشوار ده او الموضوع ده اااااوي .. ولكن ... لتكن ارادته ومشيئته فوق كل شي واكيد الخير ليا في عدم التكمله ..


ايه اكتر طلب بتطلبه من ربنا في صلاتك ؟


----------



## V mary (7 أغسطس 2012)

*ملكوت السموات 
اكتر أكلة بتحبها في الصيام ؟​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أغسطس 2012)

*مكرونه او كشري 

اكتر ترنيمه بتحبهااا اوووي ؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 أغسطس 2012)

راجع وعارف 
وانت ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 أغسطس 2012)

نفسى ارتمى تحت رجلك - هايدى منتصر -

بتتمنى ايه من ربنا؟



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أغسطس 2012)

*حاجااات كتيرر اوي
اولها اني ابطل تقصير في حقه
ثانيا يخليلي امي واخواتي
ثالثا ينولني اللي في بالي برضاه وبمشيئته واسلوبه وتدبيره ورضا اهلي كمان


وحشتني اااااااوي تقولها لمين ؟
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

مش لحد  ^_^

 دير بتحب تزوره كتير ؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 أغسطس 2012)

انبا ابرام 
وانت ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

اى دير يكون هادى

بتتعامل ازاى مع شخص بيستفزك ؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 أغسطس 2012)

مممممم 
بتجنبه
بس في وحده وصلت لاني احرجتها عشان تبعد عني
وانت ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

بنفضله و لا يهمنى كلامه وبالتالى هو اللى هيستفز

اوصف نفسك بجملة ؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 أغسطس 2012)

انسان عادي 
اوصف نفسك بكلمه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

*طيبه بغبااء للاسف

تقول لمين سامحني ؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 أغسطس 2012)

لربنا 
تقول لمين مش بحبك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

*مممم انا بحب كل الناس الحمد لله 
بس بقالي فتره مش طايقه اي بني ادم يتكلم معايا نص كلمه !

انت بتعمل كده ليه .. تقولها لمين ؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 أغسطس 2012)

لاي حد غريب
وانت ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

*للكدابين والظالمين 

ليه سجلت بلاسم ده في المنتدي ؟
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

دا اسمى، الله 

بتدرس ايه او خريج كليه ايه ؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 أغسطس 2012)

خدمه اجتماعيه
وانت؟


----------



## amgd beshara (8 أغسطس 2012)

حقوق

اكتر مذيع مش طايئة ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

*بكره المذيع بتاع برنامج الوسط الفني اللي بيجي علي قناة الفراعين
بس بمووووت في توفيق عكشه 

اكتر فيلم عربي بتحبه ؟
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بكره المذيع بتاع برنامج الوسط الفني اللي بيجي علي قناة الفراعين
> بس بمووووت في توفيق عكشه
> 
> اكتر فيلم عربي بتحبه ؟
> *




معظم شغل حلمى
وتيمور وشفيقة :t23: ..

*,.

*أممم
تعمل إيهـ لو مآكنش عآجبكـ إسمكـ ..؟ :smile01

* 

.،*​


----------



## elamer1000 (8 أغسطس 2012)

*اقول للناس تنده على بالأسم اللى احبه*

*تعمل ايه فى يوم اجازتك ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 أغسطس 2012)

مش بعمل حاجه -_-
وانت ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

باخد كورسات تبع الجامعة
ولو ان حاسس  كل دا رايح فى الهوا طالما موجود فى مصرررر


اكتر حاجة ممكن تحقق فيها الرقم القياسى:
العناد - السهر - النوم - المذاكرة - الحب - الرغى - الصمت ؟
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 أغسطس 2012)

الصمت :shutup22::shutup22:
نفس السؤاااال ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

كنت عارف هتقولى كدا
ـــ
7،5،4،1
ـــ

اللى الحاجة اللى  لو حصلتلك هتخليك دايما مبسوك ؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اللى الحاجة اللى  لو حصلتلك هتخليك دايما مبسوط ؟
> ​


هى مش حآجة محتآجة تحصلى
لكن أنآ إللى لآزم أعملهآ ... " *إنى أكتفى بربنآ وأعيش بيهـ وليهـ* "

*,.*

نقد .. إيجآبى أو سلبى ..
تحب توجههـ لشخص أو لشئ ..



*.،*
​ ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 أغسطس 2012)

انا لا انقد احد 
لاني تعبت من ده
وانت ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

*مش لآزم يكون نقد هدآم أو سلبى نتعب بيهـ حد .. لكن ممكن نفيدهم لو احسنا الطريقة 

أمممم
هنقد نفسى
بقآلى فترهـ متقلبة ومش بركز فى شئ محدد *

...

*هآت صورة بتعبر عنكـ أو ممكن توصفهآ ...


*.،*
*
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2012)

*ممم صورة انكسار .. قلب مكسور او  انسان   مهزوم شغال يعني *

بتصوم انقطاعي ولا لاء ولو بتصوم لحد الساعه كام ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ممم صورة انكسار .. قلب مكسور او  انسان   مهزوم شغال يعني *
> 
> بتصوم انقطاعي ولا لاء ولو بتصوم لحد الساعه كام ؟


لآ مش صآيمة إنقطآعى ..

*,.*

بتعمل إيهـ لمآ بتحس بآلعجز ..؟
 


*.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2012)

*للاسف بقف في مكاني مشلوله مش عارفه اتحرك .. لان بجد الاحساس بالعجز من اصعب الاحاسيس اللي ممكن تمر علي انسان .

مشترك في كام منتدي غير ده ؟ ولو فيها غلاسه مني ايه هما ؟
*


----------



## elamer1000 (9 أغسطس 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*كتير خالص بس اهم اتنين منتدى القديسة مارينا*

*منتدى القديس يوليوس*

*نفس السؤال ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *كتير خالص بس اهم اتنين منتدى القديسة مارينا*
> 
> ...



ههههههه
كنت مشتركه في كتيييييير
بس دلوقتي مش بدخل غير هنا
ويسوع المخلص 

تقول لمين ليه كدا !! انت تعمل كدا ؟؟؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2012)

*لاغلي انساااان عندي واقرب الناس ليا .. بس كااااااان
اموت واعرف ليه عمل كده ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


مين مطربك المفضل ؟
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تقول لمين ليه كدا !! انت تعمل كدا ؟؟؟
> ​


لشخصية كدآ ربنآ يسآمحهآ 

*,.*

  أكبر وهم فى آلحيآهـ " *فى نظركـ* " ..*؟*



*.،*​ ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> مين مطربك المفضل ؟
> *


أممم حليم وكآظم ...

سؤآلى فوق ...



*.،*​ ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2012)

*اكبر وهم في الحياه هو : ......... الحــــــــــــــــــــــــــب

تقول لمين سامحني غير ربنا طبعا ؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 أغسطس 2012)

ممم
ممكن لبابا 
وانت ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2012)

*لشخص كان نفسي اقف جنبه بس مقدرتش غصب عني


ايه مواصفات فارس|ة احلامك ؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 أغسطس 2012)

اقرع واهبل 
وانتي
؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ممم
> ممكن لبابا
> وانت ؟


لنفسى :vava:

*,.*

أيهـ رأيكـ فى برآمج آلتى فى إللى بيتسئل فيهآ أسئلة شخصية جداً ومحرجة ..؟



*.،*​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2012)

أيهـ رأيكـ فى برآمج آلتى فى إللى بيتسئل فيهآ أسئلة شخصية جداً ومحرجة ..؟
*برامج فاشله وخصوصا برنامج سمر والرجال التيت ده

ايه اكتر مسلسل عجبك في مرضان ؟
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> اقرع واهبل




يابنتى الشباب الموجود دلوقتى احلى منكم اصلا
فلو فضلت مواصفات فارس احلامك كدا ومتغيرتش اعرفى انك هتقضى باقى حياتك فى بيت ابوكى :smile02:t31:


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> ايه اكتر مسلسل عجبك في مرضان ؟
> *



خطوط حمراء

بتمارس رياضة معينة ؟ وايه هى ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2012)

*اه انا بحب اتشقلب واتشقلط  كتير في البيت


ايه هو هدفك في الحياه ؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> يابنتى الشباب الموجود دلوقتى احلى منكم اصلا
> فلو فضلت مواصفات فارس احلامك كدا ومتغيرتش اعرفى انك هتقضى باقى حياتك فى بيت ابوكى :smile02:t31:



اريح يا هيرو


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> ايه هو هدفك في الحياه ؟
> *



 اتخرج واخلص جيش واشتغل واكون نفسى وبعدين ابقى ابص لموضوع الارتباط

لو طلب منك كتابة سطر او عبارة لشخص جرحك .. ماذا ستكتب ؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2012)

*اكتبلو .. الله يسامحك دمرتني وكسرتني وغيرتني .. بس هفضل ادعيلك ربنا معاك ويقويك .. مش بدعيلك لاني لسه بحبك ولكني بدعيلك لانك انسان ضعيف

ولو في ايدك ورقه وقلم دلوقتي هتعمل بيهم ايه ؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 أغسطس 2012)

ممممم
هعمل طياره
وانت ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> ولو في ايدك ورقه وقلم دلوقتي هتعمل بيهم ايه ؟
> *


كآلعآدهـ .. هرسم فيهآ أول شئ يجى فى بآلى

*,.*

أكتر حآجة بتلآقى نفسكـ فيهآ ..؟



*.،*​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2012)

*انا هرسم بحر وفي وسطه بنت بتغرق

منك لله تقولها لمين ؟
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2012)

أكتر حآجة بتلآقى نفسكـ فيهآ ..؟
المنتدي هنا

سؤالي فوق؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 أغسطس 2012)

لاي حد اتسبب في ضياع وقتي علي الفاضي 
وانت ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

مش لحـ،،ــد

بتقدر تسامح شخص جرحك، وترجع تعامله بحب كما كنت تعامله وكأن لم يحدث شئ ؟  
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2012)

*بص علي حسب نوع الجرح
في جروح مع الوقت بتتداوي
في جروح لو سنين العمر كله مرت عليها بتفضل تنزف كأن الجرح لسه جديد


اهدي اغنيه لاي حد يعجبك .. ايه الاغنيه ومين الحد ده ؟
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

حتى الآن لم يوجد احد بداخلى اهدى اليه اغنية 
لما يجى اكيد هبقى احدد الاغنية اللى ههديهاله : )

وانت ؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 أغسطس 2012)

اهدي لروحي 
البعيد عنك قريب 
هههههههههههههههه
وانت ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

ههدي اغنيه طبعها ومش هتغيره 
لشخصيه كانت كانت في حياتي


تقول لمين اااه لو اشوفك قدامي دلوقتي :act31::act23:؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
للي يعملني كبري
وانت ؟


----------



## سانتي (10 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> للي يعملني كبري
> وانت ؟


*
ولا لحد ^^"

أملك في الحياة؟؟​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

من ضمن آمالى اكون رجل اعمال مشهور ^_^

مين مثلك الاعلى فى الحياة ؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أغسطس 2012)

مثلي الاعلي 
ممم
مريام فارس 
وانت
؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (10 أغسطس 2012)

بحب تصرفات المسيح جدااااا 
وقت بيبقي محاور ووقت بيبقي واعظ ووقت بيبقي يقبل الناس ووقت ينتهر
فعلا مثل اعلي

مين قدوتك ف الحياه ؟؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أغسطس 2012)

القدوه المسيح 
وانت ؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (10 أغسطس 2012)

المسيح

مين اكتر حد كلامه بيأثر عليك ؟؟؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أغسطس 2012)

ممم
ابراهيم الفقي 
وانت؟؟؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (10 أغسطس 2012)

حد معين قريب ليا جداااا

بتحب مين من الممثلين ؟؟​


----------



## amgd beshara (10 أغسطس 2012)

> مين اكتر حد كلامه بيأثر عليك ؟؟؟


اب اعترافي 

اهم كتاب قريتة غير الكتاب المقدس ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

الترانيم الروحية والعظات ذات الموسيقى الحزينة 


اذا اشتركت فى نادى واعلن الكابتن على شروط واجب ينفذها كل مشترك ولكن الشروط دى تخالف مبادئك...هل توافق ع الاستمرار  ام لا ؟  
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> اهم كتاب قريتة غير الكتاب المقدس ؟



للاسف مش بحب القراية
سؤالى فوق


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اذا اشتركت فى نادى واعلن الكابتن على شروط واجب ينفذها كل مشترك ولكن الشروط دى تخالف مبادئك...هل توافق ع الاستمرار  ام لا ؟
> ​


لآ طبعاً طآلمآ مش مقتنعة يبقى أعترض أو حتى أسيب آلمكآن نفسهـ 

*,.*

لو إتعرض عليكـ شغل عن طريق وآسطة .. بجآنب إنكـ فعلاً جدير بآلشغل 
لكن كبدآية هل هتقبل ولآ لآ ..؟



*.،*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

وايه اللى يخلينى مقبلش ؟!، دا بالعكس هيفدنى كتير ويدينى خبرات كتير فى سوق العمل 
خاصة لو الشغل هيكون فى مجال تخصصى اللى بدرس فيه.

جاوب بصراحة: عمرك اخدت ورقة استدعاء ولى أمر قبل كدا ؟ ^_^  ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> وايه اللى يخلينى مقبلش ؟!، دا بالعكس هيفدنى كتير ويدينى خبرات كتير فى سوق العمل
> خاصة لو الشغل هيكون فى مجال تخصصى اللى بدرس فيه.
> 
> جاوب بصراحة: عمرك اخدت ورقة استدعاء ولى أمر قبل كدا ؟ ^_^  ​



هى مره فى تانيه ثانوى عشان الغياب :smile02
وانت ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> جاوب بصراحة: عمرك اخدت ورقة استدعاء ولى أمر قبل كدا ؟ ^_^  ​


ههههههـ
لآ عمرهآ مآ حصلت ..

*,.*

نفس آلسؤآل
تكملهـ للإحرآج ^_^



*.،*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

لا ولا مرة : )


من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟


ومش عايز حد فصيح يقولى المنديل :smil8:

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟
> ومش عايز حد فصيح يقولى المنديل :smil8:
> 
> ​


إيدى   .. 
إللى فيهآ منديل أكيد يعنى 


*,.**

*أكبر تحدى وآجهتهـ فى حيآتكـ ..؟*


.،*

​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أغسطس 2012)

مازلت بواجهه لما انجح فيه هقولك
وانتي ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> مازلت بواجهه لما انجح فيه هقولك
> وانتي ؟


وأنآ كمآن لسهـ بوآجههـ
هو إنى أحط نفسى على آلطريق إللى بتمنآهـ ليهآ

*,.**
*
رسآلة حآبب توجههآ لحد ...* 
.،*​ ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أغسطس 2012)

هوجه رساله لروحي 
لا تخاف الموت  فالجبن موت بطئ 
وانتي؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 أغسطس 2012)

*,.**
*
لشخصية معينة
"* ليس كل مآ يتمنآهـ آلمرء يدركه* "


.*.*.

إزآى تخلى حد يتوقف عن حب من طرف وآحد .. لكن من غير مآ تجرحهـ ..*؟*

*

.،*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أغسطس 2012)

لا لازوم يتصدم بالواقع ويفوق 
وانت؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2012)

*هحاول اقنعه ان اخر الحب ده فشل واكيد مش هيكلل بالزواج لانه من طرف واحد .. وهقوله انك بتضيع وقتك عالفاضي مع شخص مش حاسس اصلا بيك .

لسه الدنيا بخير تقولها لمين ؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أغسطس 2012)

لكل اللي يعمل عمل محبه 
ويو؟؟؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

لنفسي ...

تقول لمين معقوله في ناس كدا . !!! 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2012)

*اقولها للناس اللي لسه عندهم جدعنه ورجوله واخلاق بجد

اكتر ترنيمه بتحبها .؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أغسطس 2012)

لاي حد غلس
وانت؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اقولها للناس اللي لسه عندهم جدعنه ورجوله واخلاق بجد
> 
> اكتر ترنيمه بتحبها .؟
> *



كتير بس بحب عامتا الترانيم الحزينه


اكتر اسم دلع بتحب ان تتدلع بيه ؟
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> كتير بس بحب عامتا الترانيم الحزينه
> 
> 
> اكتر اسم دلع بتحب ان تتدلع بيه ؟
> ​



ميروووو :smile01
وانت ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

روماا

تقول ايه لانسان زعلك كتييير ؟؟
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (10 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا يسامحك*

*ايه نظرتك لل 5 سنيين الجايين علي مصر دول ؟؟؟*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

صعبه جداااا


تقول ايه لشخصيه في بالك ؟؟
​


----------



## سانتي (11 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> صعبه جداااا
> 
> 
> تقول ايه لشخصيه في بالك ؟؟
> ​



*مشان الله ما تتركيني لحالي.. ما لي غيرك ><

ايش بتعمل لمن تشوف خيك أو خيتك الوحيدة بموت قدامك وما بتملكله شي><؟؟​*


----------



## The Antiochian (11 أغسطس 2012)

*بعيد الشر انشالله عدوين سوريا ،، تضربي على هالموقف ههههههههه 

مين مشاكس المنتدى ؟؟ *


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2012)

معنديش فكرة : )


ما هى مرتبتك فى البيت ؟
1- الكبير(ة)
2- المتوسط(ة)
3- الصغير(ة)
4-الوحيد(ة)

​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 أغسطس 2012)

الكبيره
واللي بعدي ؟؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ما هى مرتبتك فى البيت ؟
> 1- الكبير(ة)
> 2- المتوسط(ة)
> 3- الصغير(ة)
> ...


آلكبيرهـ بردو ...

*,.*

آكتر شئ بتخآف منهـ ..؟


*.،*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 أغسطس 2012)

احب احتفظ باجابتي
بتحب ايه في الدنيا 
؟؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> بتحب ايه في الدنيا
> ؟؟


حآلياً ولآ طآيقآهآ :new6:
بس بحب جنآنهآ ^_^

*,.*

نفس آلسؤآل ...



*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

*ان مفيش حاجة فيها بتدوم 



نفسك تعمل ايه حالا ؟؟*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 أغسطس 2012)

الناس اللي ادتهملي اهلي وكده
ايه اكتر لون بتكرهه


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2012)

الاصفر

ايه هى موهبتك  ؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 أغسطس 2012)

الرسم والعزف والترنيم
وانت؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2012)

المسرح والكورال وكرة القدم

ايه اول حاجة بتفكرى فيها لما زميل بالجامعة معكِ يطلب رقم تليفونك ؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 أغسطس 2012)

لو ولد 
هيكون طلب غريب شويتيين وهرفض لانه هيعمل بيه ايه يعني
لو بنت ايكد مصلحه لو هي مش قريبه مني
وانت؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2012)

هيكون هيعمل بيه ايه يعنى، اكيد هيكلمك 


لو كان الطلب سواء من ولد او بنت ، هيكون بخصوص المناقشة فى الدراسة والمحاضرات .

تقديرك كان كام السنة اللى فاتت ؟ 
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 أغسطس 2012)

لسه مطلعش بس الترم الاول جيد 
وانت؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2012)

جيد جدا 84.39%


ممكن تخبط الكيبورد بدماغك و بعد كدا اسأل سؤال ودوس "اضف الرد السريع" ؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ممكن تخبط الكيبورد بدماغك و بعد كدا اسأل سؤال ودوس "اضف الرد السريع" ؟
> ​


ههههههههههــ
سلآمتكـ يآ سآمح :fun_oops:

*,.*

كلمة توجههآ لنفسكـ


*.،*

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2012)

ههههه ماله يعنى سؤال وجية من واحد وجية "تبا لتواضعى":d


إستمــرى

إذا اردت أن تصرخ، فماذا ستقول ؟
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة 

و انت ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2012)

الـــف سلامـــة 
ـــــــ
ساعدنى يا رب
ـــــــــ

شو نوع موبايلك ؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> شو نوع موبايلك ؟
> ​


samsung wave

*,.*

أكبر إنجآز عملتهـ فى حيآتكـ من وجهة نظركـ ..؟


*.،*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2012)

هــو مش فيه إنجاز كبير اوى يعنى "ملفت للنظر"، ممكن يكون الانجاز بالنسبة لى انى احبطت الاحباط، وبحاول انى اكون ناجح .


سؤال حلو
نفسهــ ؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

مفيش بردو إنجآز ملفت
بس فيهـ مرحلة معينة فى حيآتى .. بعتبر إنى عديتهآ دآ إنجآز 

وعلى آلمستوى آلمآدى
فيهـ مآكيت لمشروع عملتهـ تقريباُ فى أسبوع كآمل ..  وكل مدهـ بقف أتأمل فيهـ هههههـ 
( تقريباً لسعت أنآ  )

.*.*.

بتفضل آلصدآقآت آلكتير ولآ يكون عدد محدود ..*؟

*
*.،*
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> مفيش بردو إنجآز ملفت
> بس فيهـ مرحلة معينة فى حيآتى .. بعتبر إنى عديتهآ دآ إنجآز
> ...



مفيش حاجه اسمها صداقه مش بأمن بيها
بس عندي صحبااااات كتييييير
اكبر واصغر وفي نفس سني
كتيييير


بتحب الشتاء اكتر ولاالصيف ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2012)

مش يهمنى عدد الصداقات يكون كتير او قليل، لكن مش بحب افرض نفسى على حد، اللى مش يحب يدخل حياتى مع الف سلامة وطريقة اخضر، واللى يحب يدخلها بتعامل معاه بكل حب ووفاء  بشيله فووق راسى 



اجتماعى أنت والا إنطوائى ؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بتحب الشتاء اكتر ولاالصيف ؟؟
> ​



الشتاااااا

سؤالى فوق


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اجتماعى أنت والا إنطوائى ؟
> ​


على رأى حد من زمآيلى .. " *إجتمآعية بهدوء* " :t17:
يعنى على حسب آلمكآن وآلنآس وآللى بيحصل
لو مش مشدودهـ للى بيحصل بنسحب مع نفسى
ولو آلعكس ببقى آخر هيصة :new6:

*,.*

أيهـ إنطبآع آلنآس آلأول عنكـ عآدتاً ..؟

 
*.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2012)

*بنوته طيوبه ومحبوبه ( ناس عبيطه متعرفش اللي فيها ^^)*

ايه اكتر مثل بتؤمن بيه ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بنوته طيوبه ومحبوبه ( ناس عبيطه متعرفش اللي فيها ^^)*
> 
> ايه اكتر مثل بتؤمن بيه ؟



قال يامأمن للرجال يامأمن للميه في الغربال ههههه

اكتر كلمه ألمت قلبك قالها شخص قريب ليك ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

مفتكرش، ممكن يكون افعال - فى وجهة نظرى خاطئة - زعلتنى منهم لكن مش "كلمة" معينة 






*
والعكس للشباب .... ؟*​


----------



## راشي (12 أغسطس 2012)

الحنون


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ​


ينفع آلتلآتة ...؟ :99:
أممم آلغنى مش ضرورى وآلتعليم مش دليل على آلوعى أوآلثقآفة
وأكيد لآزم يكون حنون لكن آلحنآن وحدهـ مش كل شئ :vava:

*,.
* 
أمتى آدم بيخآف من حوآْء  .. وآلعكس أمتى هى تخآف منهـ ..؟


 *
.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ينفع آلتلآتة ...؟ :99:
> ​


​ يا بنتى الطمع قل ما جمع :99:

​


Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> *
> أمتى آدم بيخآف من حوآْء  .. وآلعكس أمتى هى تخآف منهـ ..؟
> *
> .،*


 الاجابة ع السؤال دا تختلف من شخص لاخر

لكن عن نفسى انا مش هخاف من حواء - كزوجة - ولا هخليها تخاف منى لانى اكيد هنكون على علاقة احترام وحب مع بعض .. 

لو كانت كصديقة بردوا مش هنخاف من بعض لان اكيد كل منا هيلزم حدوده .

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ايه اكتر لعبه كانت عجباك انت وصغير؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ​ يا بنتى الطمع قل ما جمع :99:
> 
> ​
> الاجابة ع السؤال دا تختلف من شخص لاخر
> ...




العب بالعروسه بتاعتي 
ولحد دلوقتي هههه

تقول ايه لنفسك دلوقتي ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

مقولش حاجة

سؤال للبنات
انهاردة وانا فى طريقى للكنيسة قابلنى خدام معرفة 
ومعاهم ميس بس معرفهاش... فسلمت على الخدام باليد وبصيت للميس وقولتلها مساء الخير
لكن مسلمتش عليها على اساس ان البنات بتضايق من شباب متعرفهمش يسلموا عليهم باليد، لكن بعد ما مشيت بجد اضايقت انى مسلمتش عليها مش علشان انها مُــزة :t23:، لا، لكن حستها قلت زوق منى
فياترى اللى عملته صح والا لا؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> مقولش حاجة
> 
> سؤال للبنات
> انهاردة وانا فى طريقى للكنيسة قابلنى خدام معرفة
> ...



علي حسب شخصيه البنت طبعاا
في بنات ممكن تدايق وتعتبرها قله زوق
ودا قليل منهم
لكن عادي ممكن تكون بتتحرج وعادي
طالما قلت مساء الخير خلاص


تقول ايه لاقرب شخص ليك ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تقول ايه لاقرب شخص ليك ؟؟
> ​


ربنـآ يخليكـِ ليــآ 

*,.*

أمتى بتحس إنكـ رآضى عن نفسكـ ..؟


*.،*
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ربنـآ يخليكـِ ليــآ
> 
> *,.*
> 
> ...



لما مش بزعل مني ربنا 

تقول ايه لمصر دلوقتي ؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تقول ايه لمصر دلوقتي ؟
> ​


ربنــآ يحميكى 

*,.*

تفتكر هيحصل إيهـ يوم 24 ....؟


*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ربنــآ يحميكى
> 
> *,.*
> 
> ...




ربنا يستر 


اكتر صفه مش بتحبها في نفسك ؟
​


----------



## سانتي (13 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ربنا يستر
> 
> 
> اكتر صفه مش بتحبها في نفسك ؟
> ​


*
العصبية...

لك صديق مات؟​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (13 أغسطس 2012)

مش بسهوله اتقبل حد مش حابه

ايه صفات شريك حياتك اللي بتحلم بيها ؟؟؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

سانتي قال:


> *
> العصبية...
> 
> لك صديق مات؟​*



اه بس ماتت من نظري 
..
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> مش بسهوله اتقبل حد مش حابه
> 
> ايه صفات شريك حياتك اللي بتحلم بيها ؟؟؟​



حنين وطيب 
ومكافح جدع شهم 
بيمووووووت فيا 


نفس السؤال ؟
​


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

صفات شريك حياتي 
حنين,طيب,شهم,صبور(اهم حاجة),طموح
والاهم مرتبط بالكنيسة 

شايف مصر ازاي في المستقبل؟​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

اتمنى إنها تكون فى أفضل صورة - ولو انى حاسس ان دا مش هيحصل - 

عبر عن شكلك بصورة او اوصفه ؟


​


----------



## چاكس (13 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اتمنى إنها تكون فى أفضل صورة - ولو انى حاسس ان دا مش هيحصل -
> 
> عبر عن شكلك بصورة او اوصفه ؟
> 
> ...



*ممممم شفت مسلسل عابد كرمان ! أنا شبه عابد كرمان ( تيم حسن ) مع اختلاف لون الشعر 

هتكون بتعمل أيه يوم 21-12-2012
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 أغسطس 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *
> 
> هتكون بتعمل أيه يوم 21-12-2012
> *


مآلهـ آليوم دآ ..؟ 

*,.*

*ثقتكـ* .. ممكن تمنحهآ كآملة لشخص ..؟
 

*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> مآلهـ آليوم دآ ..؟
> 
> *,.*
> 
> ...



اكييييد طبعاااا

بتتمني ترتبط بشخص يحبك اكتر  ولاتحبه اكتر ؟
​


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

اتمني انه هو يحبني اكتر

هل من الممكن ان تخون اقرب شخص لك؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

MaRiNa G قال:


> اتمني انه هو يحبني اكتر
> 
> هل من الممكن ان تخون اقرب شخص لك؟​




لالالا طبعاااا 
مستحيل لان مش بحب الخيانه


ممكن تكذب علشان حبيبك ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لالالا طبعاااا
> مستحيل لان مش بحب الخيانه
> 
> 
> ...


لأ .. مسير آلكذب هيتكشف
وقتهآ هضرهـ مش هفيدهـ
ثم إن مآيتهيأليش إنى أحب حد مش قد آلموآجهآت لدرجة إنهـ يخلينى أكذب ...!

*,.*

أممم
إمتى بتكذب ......؟

 
*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> لأ .. مسير آلكذب هيتكشف
> وقتهآ هضرهـ مش هفيدهـ
> ثم إن مآيتهيأليش إنى أحب حد مش قد آلموآجهآت لدرجة إنهـ يخلينى أكذب ...!
> 
> ...




مش كتييير 
لان اقل كدبه بحس بالذنب صعب أووي
ومش بحب الكدب ولا الكدابين 


بتحب تقول لحد من اهلك ايه دلوقتي ؟
​


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

اقول لامي سامحيني زعلتك من غير قصد

لو عايز توصل رسالة محبة,توصلها لمين؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

MaRiNa G قال:


> اقول لامي سامحيني زعلتك من غير قصد
> 
> لو عايز توصل رسالة محبة,توصلها لمين؟​



لقلبي ....


تحب تقول ايه لشخص بيحبك ومن وراك مش بيحبك
يعني بوشين 
​


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

اقوله ان يعامل الناس زي مايحب انهم يعاملوه 
وعلي رأي الشاعرة الكبيرة مروي الصراحة راحة 

تقول/ي ايه لصديقك اللي ظلمك؟!​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

MaRiNa G قال:


> اقوله ان يعامل الناس زي مايحب انهم يعاملوه
> وعلي رأي الشاعرة الكبيرة مروي الصراحة راحة
> 
> تقول/ي ايه لصديقك اللي ظلمك؟!​




اقولها روحي ياشيخه وتعال بسرعه ههههه

اقولها ربنا يسامحك بجد 


تقول أوووف لمين ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تقول أوووف لمين ؟؟
> ​


لدكتور عندى فى آلكلية تعبتلى أعصآبى (

 *,.*

إيهـ  أغرب شخصية قآبلتهآ ولفتت إنتبآهكـ ...*؟*

 

*.،*​ 
​


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

للاخوان
اووووووووووووووووف زهقنا من لعبكوا تحت الترابيزة

تقول لمين سامحتك؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> لدكتور عندى فى آلكلية تعبتلى أعصآبى (
> 
> *,.*
> 
> ...



شخصيه هنا في المنتدي 

تقول لمين ههههه عسل ؟
​


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

لبنت الكنيسة

تقول لمين ربنا يسامحك؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

ميرسي حببتي

اقولها لصديقتي ..


اكتر اكله بتحبها صايمه ؟
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2012)

بحب المسقعة ههههههه

+ نفس السؤال بقى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> بحب المسقعة ههههههه
> 
> + نفس السؤال بقى



هههههههه

فوول وبطاطس 
وسمك


اكتر مشروب بتحبه؟
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2012)

بحب الشاى الاخضر 

+ ايه المشهد اللى كل ما بتشوفيه لازم تبكى ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (13 أغسطس 2012)

ممممممممممممم
ممكن منظر مينا دانيال 
وانت ؟؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

بالنسبة ليا مش فيه مشاهد بتبكى، لكن لو كان اى مشهد مؤثر جدا ممكن احس انى عايز ابكى لكن بمسك نفسى ، فكلنا لينا مشاعر وبنحس، لكن غالبا المشاهد المُحزنة بتلفت انتباهى، وتأثر فيا من جوا.

اكتر حاجة بتلاقى نفسك فيها ؟ ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اكتر حاجة بتلاقى نفسك فيها ؟ ​



اكيد الخدمه في الكنيسه طبعااااااااا


تقول ايه لو شخص قالك اطلع بره انت مش ليك مكان هنا ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

مش هقول، هبصله بس، وهو هيفهم أنا عايز اقول ايه . - دا إن كان لينا تعامل مع بعض -


هل ممكن أن تنسى اول حب بحياتك ؟



​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> مش هقول، هبصله بس، وهو هيفهم أنا عايز اقول ايه . - دا إن كان لينا تعامل مع بعض -
> 
> 
> هل ممكن أن تنسى اول حب بحياتك ؟
> ...


اول حب قال هههه
مش لما يكون :t19:

تقول لمين انا مش عارف انت عملت فيا ايه ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

ههههه يعنى إيه ؟؟!


​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ههههه يعنى إيه ؟؟!
> 
> 
> ​



ههههههههه
يعني 
تقول لمين  انت عملت فيا ايه يالهوي انا ؟؟

فهمت ولانشرح تاني :smil15:


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

هههههه يعنى إيه أنت عملت فيا إيه ؟؟؟؟؟!!! 
هل يعنى هيعمل حاجة أنا مش هحسها مثلا !!!!؟
اكيد لوعمل حاجة انا هعرفها وهحسها فمافيش داعى للسؤال، لكن اكيد هيكون فيه رد فعل
ممكن تقصدى أنت ايه اللى عملته دا ؟؟ 

 اللى بعدى نفس السؤال يمكن اكون غبى مش فاهم ويطلع العيب فيا 

​


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

ايه مش فاهمة 
حد شربني حاجة اصفرة....محصلش 
اطمن هيروو العيب مش فيك يا بابا العيب في اللي قال السؤال

تقول ايه للشخص اللي جرحك؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههه ياجماعه مش تحسسوني اني غبيه ههههههه

بقصد من السؤال من كتر اعجابك بالشخص اللي قدامك 
وصل لدرجه الجنان ؟
يعني تقول يااخي عملت فيا ايه يالهوي ؟
وصلت ....ولالسه 
فهمتوا شكلكوا ثقافه انجلش صح ؟؟هههههه
​


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

اااااااااااااااااه طيب ماتقولي كده من الاوول
انا عن نفسي فرينش 

عمري ما اندهشت بشخص اصلا معرفش مالها منشفة معايا لـــــــــيــــــــــه

تقول ايه لمرسي؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (13 أغسطس 2012)

بلاش انا 
هترفد لو قلتله حاجه
وانت؟؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ولاحاجه اقولها 


تقول ايه لقلبك ؟
​


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

عــــــــســــــــل صحيح اسود
بس عـــــــــــســـــــــــل

نفسك في ايه؟​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

فكك من مسؤلية الادارة واتركها للعقل








​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

MaRiNa G قال:


> عــــــــســــــــل صحيح اسود
> بس عـــــــــــســـــــــــل
> 
> نفسك في ايه؟​



فى حاجات كتير    

سؤالى فوق


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (13 أغسطس 2012)

ممممممممممممممم
23


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

26:thnk0001:


عليك حاجات يا اخي

بتحلم بايه؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

35
ها صح ولالا ..
:11_12_13[1]:
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

غلط 
36
ركزى  
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اتخرج واشتغل  بالشهادة بتاعتى
ـــــــــ

عبر عن نفسك بصورة او اوصفها ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> غلط
> 36
> ركزى
> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> ...



يعني ايه :smil15:​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

ههههه بتباصيلى يعنى 
عفكرة السؤال مش ليكِ :smil15:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههه
طب هجاوب :smil15:

عبيطه وهبله ومجنونه ههههههههه


نفس السؤال ؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أغسطس 2012)

ما انتى عارفة PPP

هل جرحك أحد يوما من قبل ؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (14 أغسطس 2012)

اكيد مفيش حد مش بيتجرح
وانت؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أغسطس 2012)

نفس الاجابة

صديقك وحبيبك تعرضوا لحادث وبإيدك انقاذ واحد بس...هيكون مين ؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (14 أغسطس 2012)

ممممممممممم
 هما الاتنين في واحد 
صدقيقي هيكون حبيبي
وانت؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أغسطس 2012)

من وجهة نظرك كل صديق حبيب !
انا اقصد your lover



​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (14 أغسطس 2012)

ممم
لا حبيبي طبعا
وانت؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أغسطس 2012)

حبيبى

ايهما اهون خيانة حبيبك ام موت حبيبك ؟

رجاااء، بلاش وانت او نفس السؤال لانها بتعصبنى :smil8:
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (14 أغسطس 2012)

مممممممممممممممم
لا موته ارحم
كم مره 
ضربك ابوك ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أغسطس 2012)

ايه الاحراج دا
كان بيضربنى انا وصغير بس مش كتير و فى النهاية اتضحلى ان كله لمصلحتى


كلام الناس بالنسبة لك " مكالمة لم يرد عليها "
تختار عرض ام خروج ؟

​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (14 أغسطس 2012)

لا خروج احسن


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 أغسطس 2012)

فين السؤااااااااااال​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (14 أغسطس 2012)

كم مره 
كان نفسك تضرب اي حد هنا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 أغسطس 2012)

يييييييييييييييييييه كتييييييييييييير ههههههههه
بس ضرب كهزار ههههه

نفس السؤال ؟؟
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 أغسطس 2012)

اة فيه حد نفسى اضربه حالا و ماسكة نفسى 

احلى كتاب قريته ؟


----------



## bob (14 أغسطس 2012)

*فن الاصغاء

امنيه نفسك تتحقق ؟
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 أغسطس 2012)

أشتغل 

تقول لمين انت هتموتني قريب :ranting:
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تقول لمين انت هتموتني قريب :ranting:
> ​


مفيش حآلياً حد معبن
بس هى كل حآجة ترفع آلضغط 

*,.*

نصيحة حد وجههآلكـ وفآدتكـ فى حيآتكـ ..؟


*.،*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 أغسطس 2012)

*مفيش 

اكتر كلمةنفسك تسمعها حالا ؟*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أغسطس 2012)

فى كذا نصيحة افتكر كلمةنصيحة كلها بركة بتقول
ماتجيش الخدمة غير لما تكون بس مش قادر انك تمشى على رجليك !
و كلمة ونصيحة فى نفس الوقت تانى بحبها بتقول
الله قادر ان ينفذ مشيئته مهما كانت ظروف الانسان !

+ اشكرك انك فكرتينى بيهم


+ نفس السؤال للى هيجاوب بعدى


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أغسطس 2012)

> اكتر كلمةنفسك تسمعها حالا ؟



كلمة مفيش كلمات بحبها
لكن بحب اسمع تمجيد للملاك ميخائيل ناو

+ بردو نفس السؤال للى هيجاوب بعدى ههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 أغسطس 2012)

* نفسى اسمع:*
* مغفوره ليك خطاياك*

* فى مره وضعت- فى موقف و كان المخرج إنك تكذب و كذبت؟*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2012)

*للاسف اه

ايه هي رنة موبايلك ؟
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 أغسطس 2012)

ترنيمه للعدرا


تعمل ايه مع  أنسان مش بيحترمك 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تعمل ايه مع  أنسان مش بيحترمك
> ​


إنسآن زيهـ مش ينفع يكون فى حيآتى
لكن لو مجبرهـ لتتعآمل معآهـ فلآزم أعملهـ وقفهـ

*,.*

*تجربة غيرت مسآر حيآتكـ أو تفكيركـ* ..؟


*.،*
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

موت احد اقاربي
وانت؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> موت احد اقاربي
> وانت؟



خيانه صديقه ليا

تحب تقول ايه لاي شخصيه في حياتك ؟؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

لكل اللي في حياتي ربنا ما يحرمني منكم 
وانت ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

لكل اللي في حياتي ربنا ما يحرمني منكم 
وانت ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

مش ينفع اوجة رسالة معينة "لاى شخصية فى حياتى"
اكيد مضمون الرسالة هيخنلف من شخصية لاخرى
ــــــــــــــــ

لديك رصاصة واحدة ... لمن توجها؟ ولماذا؟ ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

للفقر 
واللي بعدي


----------



## dawquinas (15 أغسطس 2012)

أشر أديان العالم والسبب الرئيسي في معظم الصراعات اليوم

ما أصعب موقف خانك فيه أحد؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

معلش اعفيني عن اجابه السؤال ده
واللي بعدي


----------



## سانتي (15 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ولا يهمك
> أصعب حاجة فى الدنيا قسوتها
> 
> السؤال هو هو .. ليه كل الناس بقت زعلانة و زهقانة و الفرح بقا عملة نادرة ؟؟*



*بيرجع لنظرة الشخص.. أنا نفسي بشعر بسعادة داخلية رائعة...

لماذا الناس المُقصرين كثيرون في عالمنا؟؟​​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

عادي 
لو كل واحد بدأ بنفسه 
المشكله تتحل
وايه رايك انت؟


----------



## dawquinas (15 أغسطس 2012)

بسبب عدم تطبيق القوانين....وبسبب الاشتراكية ايضاً في رأيي.....فلو انه يعرف انه سيجوع لو قصر....لما قصر في عمله أبداً


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

كم مره كرهت انك خجول ؟؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> كم مره كرهت انك خجول ؟؟


يآآآهـ ... فى أى موقف فيهـ مدح أو إطرآء
*بينزل عليآ آلصمت وبقلب طمآطمآية* 


 *,.*


إمتى بيخونكـ ذكآئكـ ..؟





*.،*​ 
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

*نادرًا ما بتحصل بس اما بكون مش نايمة كويس مبيبقاش فيه ادنى حدود الفهم حتى 

امتى كان نفسك تقول لحد حاجة و كبريائك منعك ؟*


----------



## bob (15 أغسطس 2012)

*مش حقولك 

ايه اكتر كلمة تستفزك ؟
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

*هى كلمة مش هقولك دى 

اكتر موقف مأثر معاك لحد دلوقتى و مش قادر تنساه ؟*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

كتييييييييييييييير
واللي بعدي


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2012)

> اكتر موقف مأثر معاك لحد دلوقتى و مش قادر تنساه ؟



كتييييييييير بردو 

+ اكتر مرنمة او مرنم تحب تسمعيه ومش بتزهقى تقريبا منها او منه؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

فاديه
اكتر ترنيمه بتحبها ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2012)

كتييييييييير لانى بعشق الترانيم
ولكن لما بكون مضايق جدا برنم بصوت عالى مين احن منك التجا اليك 
بتعزينى فعلا

+ نفس السؤال للى بعدى


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

اوقات بتوب 
نفسك تشوف مين من القديسيين ؟؟


----------



## MaRiNa G (15 أغسطس 2012)

الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس
شفاعته تكون معانا اميييين

اكتر حاجة بتحبها في الكنيسة؟؟؟​


----------



## dawquinas (15 أغسطس 2012)

يسوع نفسه....

مين اكتر واحد سبب لك مشكلة في حياتك؟


----------



## +febronia+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

مافيش 

اية اكتر مرحلة حلوة عدت عليك .. ابتدائي ولا اعدادي ولا ثانوي ؟؟


----------



## dawquinas (15 أغسطس 2012)

ولا واحدة من دول....الكلية هي احلى مرحلة بالنسبة لي....

اكتر موقف محرج اتعرضت له


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> ولا واحدة من دول....الكلية هي احلى مرحلة بالنسبة لي....
> 
> اكتر موقف محرج اتعرضت له



ان كنت هقع وانا ماشيه 
وقدام اولاد وطبعا كله علق 


اكتر ترنيمه بتحبها ؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

الترانيم الحزاينى

اتعاكست كم مرة قبل كدا ؟

لو ولد
إيه رد فعلك لو شفت بنت مسيحية بتتعاكس ؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اتعاكست كم مرة قبل كدا ؟
> 
> ​


ميش بنت مصرية هتقدر تحصرلكـ عدد :giveup:
*,.*


أمممم
*طيب لو آلعكس*
لو شفت بنت غير مسيحية بتتعآكس هل هتدآفع عنهآ ..؟

*ولو بنوتة*
 أية آلمعآكسة إللى مش ممكن تنسيهآ  ..؟



*.،*
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

سوري بس انا بحتقر المعاكس واللي بيعاكسها اي ان كانت
فاكيد مش هفتكر 
واللي بعدي 
؟


----------



## MaRiNa G (15 أغسطس 2012)

المعاكسة اللي مش ممكن انساها
ولد صغير طفل يعني قال: هو القمر بيطلع بالليل 
ادي التعليم المجاني ومجايبه

لو طلعلوا عليك/ي بلطجية رد فعلك ايه؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

هطب ساكته
هههههههههههههههههه
ووانت ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههه هو لسه هيكون في رد فعل ههههههه


لوقالولك ان صديقك اللي مزعلك في المستشفي وطالب يشوفك
وهو مزعلك أووووووووووووووووي
هتعمل ايه ؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لوقالولك ان صديقك اللي مزعلك في المستشفي وطالب يشوفك
> وهو مزعلك أووووووووووووووووي
> هتعمل ايه ؟
> ​


أكيد طبعاً هروح 

*,.*


*بمنآسبة آلمعآكسآت*
هل ممكن تعملى محضر لحد عآكسكـ أو ضآيقكـ .. مع آلتعليل ^_^ ..؟

*ولو شآب*
لو أختكـ أو خطيبتكـ عملت محضر علشآن حد عآكسهآ
هيبقى أيهـ تعليقكـ أو رد فعلكـ ..؟


*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

MaRiNa G قال:


> المعاكسة اللي مش ممكن انساها
> ولد صغير طفل يعني قال: هو القمر بيطلع بالليل
> ادي التعليم المجاني ومجايبه
> ​



ماهما لازم يعملوا شير فى الخير :mus13:
عفكرة بجد انا ماليش في الحاجات دى :t31:​​


MaRiNa G قال:


> لو طلعلوا عليك/ي بلطجية رد فعلك ايه؟



بيقولوا الجرى نص الشجاعة
لكن فى الحالة دى الجرى هو الشجاعة كلها....
لو لو اتمسكت اكيد هاضرب وهضرب 

اوصف المجتمع الذى تعيسه بكلمه ؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أكيد طبعاً هروح
> 
> *,.*
> 
> ...



دا على اساس انهم هيعبروها، دا مش بعيد اللى فى القسم نفسهم هما اللى يعاكسوها، احنا فى مصر يا خالتى
مش هوافق طبعا

سؤالى فوق؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

مجتمع متعفن
ويو؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> دا على اساس انهم هيعبروها، دا مش بعيد اللى فى القسم نفسهم هما اللى يعاكسوها، احنا فى مصر يا خالتى
> مش هوافق طبعا
> 
> سؤالى فوق؟


مهو دآ علشآن مش كل بنت بتحآول تآخد حقهآ ..!
دنيآ مشقلبة :act23:


بآلنسبة لوصفى للمجتمع
إزدوآجى


*,.*

      صورة مقلوبة فى آلمجتمع نفسكـ تعدلهآ ..؟




*.،*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

التعليم 
واللي بعدي 
؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

​


Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> صورة مقلوبة فى آلمجتمع نفسكـ تعدلهآ ..؟
> 
> ...



المجتمع كله اتشقلب، مبقاش فيه صورة معدولة


اختار شخصيتك؟

مغرور
رومانسى
عبقرى
عصبى 
خجول
إجتماعى
حنون
هادى
متسرع
بارد
رخم
مجنون
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

رخمه
سمعتهها من حد هنا 
وتنكه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانت ؟


----------



## MaRiNa G (15 أغسطس 2012)

مجتمع معقد

ايه توقعاتك بالنسبة ليوم 24 اغسطس؟​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

موت كام واحد واصاية كام واحد
يعنى م الاخر هنشوف دم 

ـــــــــ
السعادة مرتبطة بالمال .
نعم / لا ؟
​


----------



## MaRiNa G (15 أغسطس 2012)

اكييييييييييد لا 
المال يعني في اوقات بيبقي سبب السعادة 
لكن في اغلب الاوقات سبب تعاسة ده بالنسبة للغني المتكل علي غناه زي ما قال الرب يسوع له كل المجد

امتي حسيت بالخوف من بكرة؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

MaRiNa G قال:


> اكييييييييييد لا
> المال يعني في اوقات بيبقي سبب السعادة
> لكن في اغلب الاوقات سبب تعاسة ده بالنسبة للغني المتكل علي غناه زي ما قال الرب يسوع له كل المجد
> 
> امتي حسيت بالخوف من بكرة؟​




للاسف بحس كتير بالاحساس دا 


مشابه للسؤال 
بس امتي حسيت بالخوف اووي؟
​


----------



## سانتي (15 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> للاسف بحس كتير بالاحساس دا
> 
> 
> مشابه للسؤال
> ...


*
من أُسبو للآن.. على شقيقتي...

ماذا يُساوي شقيقك بالنسبة لَك؟؟​*


----------



## MaRiNa G (15 أغسطس 2012)

اخويا هو سندي غالي علي اووووووووووي

نفس السؤال​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

سانتي قال:


> *
> من أُسبو للآن.. على شقيقتي...
> 
> ماذا يُساوي شقيقك بالنسبة لَك؟؟​*



يساوي كل حياتي وكل دنيتي 


ماذا تقول لاعز انسان ليك دلوقتي ؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 أغسطس 2012)

سانتي قال:


> *
> ماذا يُساوي شقيقك بالنسبة لَك؟؟​*


*فآدى* :t23:
بحسهـ إبنى ههههـ
مع إن آلفرق بينآ 9 سنوآت بس
بس بحسنى مسئولة عنهـ وكأنهـ جزء منى 

*,.*


*أقرب حد ليكـ فى أسرتكـ* ..؟​ 

*.،*

​


----------



## سانتي (15 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> يساوي كل حياتي وكل دنيتي
> 
> 
> ماذا تقول لاعز انسان ليك دلوقتي ؟
> ​



*لا ترحلي><

هل ذقت طعم موت عزيز لك؟؟​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

سانتي قال:


> *لا ترحلي><
> 
> هل ذقت طعم موت عزيز لك؟؟​*




يااااااه كتييييييييير

تقول لمين وحشتني ؟
​


----------



## MaRiNa G (15 أغسطس 2012)

لاعز اصدقائي

تقول لمين ربنا يسامحك؟​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أغسطس 2012)

MaRiNa G قال:


> تقول لمين ربنا يسامحك؟​


ربنآ يسآمحنآ كلنآ 

*,.*


شئ مفتقدهـ فى حيآتكـ ..؟


*.،*
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ربنآ يسآمحنآ كلنآ
> 
> *,.*
> 
> ...



الامان أووووووي مفتقداه من فتره كبيره 


هو فعلا لما تقدر حد وتحترمه بمعني تعمله قيمه
يتغر عليك ومش يحترمك ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هو فعلا لما تقدر حد وتحترمه بمعني تعمله قيمه
> يتغر عليك ومش يحترمك ؟؟
> ​


على حسب آلشخص
لو كآن سطحى أو مآيستحقش آلتقدير دآ أكيد هيعمل كدهـ
لإنهـ مفتقد آلموضوع ومآ هيصدق يترسم ..!

*,.*


أمتى مآبتقدرش تنسى وبتلجأ للتنآسى ..؟



*.،*​


----------



## MaRiNa G (16 أغسطس 2012)

مقدرش انسي الجرح اللي علي ايد عزيز عليا
بلجأ لحصني يسوع

امتي متقدرش تسامح؟!​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

MaRiNa G قال:


> مقدرش انسي الجرح اللي علي ايد عزيز عليا
> بلجأ لحصني يسوع
> 
> امتي متقدرش تسامح؟!​



لالا بسامح اكيد بس بيكون سماح القريب عليا صعب شويه
بس بسامح في الاخر

تقول لمين مش عايزه اخسرك ؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

لاى شخص بحبه
ــــــــــــــ
شــــو تفضـــل ؟








​


----------



## MaRiNa G (16 أغسطس 2012)

الاجابة رقم
3



تقول لمين ....ليه؟​


----------



## dawquinas (16 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههه....كيت كات

اكتر حاجة بتتمنيها او بتتمناها


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

MaRiNa G قال:


> الاجابة رقم
> 3
> 
> 
> مش عارف ليه عندى احساس انك اصلا مدوئتيش غير جلاكسى بس :t30:​





dawquinas قال:


> اكتر حاجة بتتمنيها او بتتمناها



اقرب اكتر من ربنا

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

نسبة حبك للمذاكرة ؟
25% 
50 %
75 %
100 %


----------



## PoNA ELLY (16 أغسطس 2012)

75 %

واللي بعدي ؟؟؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

مفيش اختيار تاني ههههههه

قابلت صديق بتاع مصلحته بس ؟؟
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (16 أغسطس 2012)

قابلت صحاب كتير بتوع مصالحهم

مين اكتر حد ممكن تنصحه ويتقبل منك ؟؟؟​


----------



## MaRiNa G (16 أغسطس 2012)

مش عارف ليه عندى احساس انك اصلا مدوئتيش غير جلاكسى بس :t30:

هاهاهاها 
ماشي يا اونكل سامح​


----------



## MaRiNa G (16 أغسطس 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> قابلت صحاب كتير بتوع مصالحهم
> 
> مين اكتر حد ممكن تنصحه ويتقبل منك ؟؟؟​



اخويا
نفس السؤال
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

اى شخص قريب منى وبيثق فيا

انجرحت قبل كدا؟ ولو انجرحت ايه سبب جرحك.. اهانة، خيانة، حب، ... ؟
​


----------



## dawquinas (16 أغسطس 2012)

مش جرخ يعني....ولكن ناس بيكون عندي امل اني ممكن اعتمد عليهم ويطلعوا نص كم...

واللي بعدي؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (16 أغسطس 2012)

مفيش حد متجرحش 
من صديق او من حبيب
ايه رايك في حكم مرسي ؟


----------



## MaRiNa G (16 أغسطس 2012)

حكم استحوازي كاسر لاقلام المبدعين وقاطع لالسنة المعارضين 
ربنا يخلصنا من حكمه قبل ما تخرب خاااااااالص

هل حاسس ان لسه في امل؟​


----------



## dawquinas (16 أغسطس 2012)

بداية الحكم الديني في مصر، والذي سيستمر لفترة طويلة جداً

اكتر موقف محرج تعرضت له


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (16 أغسطس 2012)

اتدلق عليا الكابتشينو في كافيه 
وانت؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> اتدلق عليا الكابتشينو في كافيه
> وانت؟


*آلشوزآ* آتخلعت منى وأنآ مآشية (

*,.

*كلمة بتحب *تسمعهآ* دآيمـاً* ..؟


.،
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

اى كلمة كويسة - مافيش كلمة محددة -
ـــــــــــ

عمركـ جاملت حد انت مش طايقه ؟ 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> عمركـ جاملت حد انت مش طايقه ؟
> ​


*لآ مش حصلت* 

 *,.

*إيهـ *آلفرق *بين آلمجآملة وآلنفآق ...؟



*.،*
​ 

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

فيه اشخاص بيعتبروا ان المجاملة والنفاق على علاقة طردية، واشخاص بيعتبروهم ليس لهم علاقة ببعض، فالمجاملة والنفاق يعتمدوا على نية الشخص.
عن نفسى بعتبر المجاملة = رفع الروح المعنوية، بعض الاشخاص قى بداية حياتهم بيكون عندهم طموحات كتيرة، وهنا المجاملة  بتكون مطلوبة لانها بتعمل على تشجيعهم، بمعنى لو شخص نفسه يحقق هدفه وفى وسط طريقه لتحديد الهدف حسيت انه هييأس، فى الحالة دى لازم تجامله وترفع من روحة المعنوية، فالمجاملة = رفع الروح المعنوية  بينما النفاق = الكذب او المجاملة مش شخص فاسد.
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



حطيت هدف فى دماغك وعجزت عن تحقيقه؟ ولو فيه ايه هو؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> حطيت هدف فى دماغك وعجزت عن تحقيقه؟ ولو فيه ايه هو؟
> ​


هو *مش آلهدف كآمل*
لكن مرحلة منهـ إتأخرت شوية .. لكن ورآهآ ورآهآ 

*,.*

*صفة مآبتقدرش تتحملهــآ* ..؟
  



  *.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

الخيانة و الكذب
ـــــــــــــــــــ
مع ام ضد ... ؟
تحب المرأة أولاً بعينيها ثم بقلبها ثم أخيراً بعقلها .
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> مع ام ضد ... ؟
> تحب المرأة أولاً بعينيها ثم بقلبها ثم أخيراً بعقلها .
> ​


*مع* .. إن كتير من آلبنآت بيعملوآ كدهـ
*وضد* .. إنهآ قآعدة عآمة لإن فيهـ بنآت مش قليلين بيعرفوآ يوزنوآ كويس بين عوآطفهم وعقلهم

*,.*


 ليهـ غآلباً متطلبآت آلقلب وآلعقل *مش بيتفقوآ* ..؟


  *.،*​ ​


----------



## the shepherd (16 أغسطس 2012)

لاننا متعلمناش نفهم مشاعرنا او نشعر بأفكارنا 
اتعلمنا اننا نفصل بس . متعلمناش ندمج ​ 
ليه بنحب نمشي في الطرق الي نهايتها مؤلمة لينا رغم معرفتنا و تأكدنا من طبيعة النهاية ؟​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> لاننا متعلمناش نفهم مشاعرنا او نشعر بأفكارنا
> 
> اتعلمنا اننا نفصل بس . متعلمناش ندمج ​
> 
> ليه بنحب نمشي في الطرق الي نهايتها مؤلمة لينا رغم معرفتنا و تأكدنا من طبيعة النهاية ؟​


 
علشان احنا اغبيا :smile01
مش بيقولك الانسان اصلو قرد :ura1:
لو اخترت تعيش في حقبة معينة من الزمن تختار ايه


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أغسطس 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> ليه بنحب نمشي في الطرق الي نهايتها مؤلمة لينا رغم معرفتنا و تأكدنا من طبيعة النهاية ؟​


*أحيآناً* بيكون أمل فى إننآ نقدر نغير مسآر آلموضوع
*لكن آلغآلب* إننآ بنكون حآصرين سعآدتنآ فى آلطريق دآ وبس 
وبنرفض نصدق إن آلسعآدة موجودة فى كل مكآن لكنهآ بتعتمد على آلإنسآن نفسهـ 

*,.*


 إيهـ تعريف آلسعآدة *من وجهة نظركـ .*.؟

 

  *.،*​ ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> علشان احنا اغبيا :smile01
> مش بيقولك الانسان اصلو قرد :ura1:
> لو اخترت تعيش في حقبة معينة من الزمن تختار ايه


هههههههههـ
وآلنعمة إنتِ عثل :smile01

*نفسى أعيش فى آلريف آلفرنسى فى آلقرن آلـ 19*
آلبنآت وقتهآ كآن شكلهم ولآ آللوحآت آلزيتية آللى بموت فيهآ :t23:


*,.*


 سؤآلى فوق  ..


  *.،*​ ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> إيهـ تعريف آلسعآدة *من وجهة نظركـ .*.؟
> 
> ​ ​



طمأنينة فى القلب والشعور بالفرحة والاستمتاع

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ماهو أكثر شئ تخشاه بالحياة ؟​


----------



## the shepherd (16 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> إيهـ تعريف آلسعآدة *من وجهة نظركـ .*.؟​
> 
> ​


 
 ان تتعلم ان تجدها في كل مظاهر الحياة 
 من ضحكة طفل و حضن صديق الي تحقيق الاهداف و الاستمتاع بالطريق التي نسلكه لتحقيقي الاهداف حتي ان لم نصل الي نهايتها . 
فالسعادة الحقيقية عندي هي ان استمتع بكل ما افعله . فهي شعور دائم بالرضا عن كل شئ

ما اعظم كوابيسك ؟​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ماهو أكثر شئ تخشاه بالحياة ؟​





the shepherd قال:


> ما اعظم كوابيسك ؟​


توآرد أفكآر دآ هههههـ
تقريبآ آلإجآبة مشتركة
*أكثر مآ أخشى وأعظم كوآبيسى
*
 إنى أتوهـ من نفسى وأتحول لبنت آلعآلم مش بنت يسوع  ..


*,.*


 أوصف آلحيآهـ *بكلمة *...


  *.،*​

​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههههههـ
> 
> وآلنعمة إنتِ عثل :smile01​
> *نفسى أعيش فى آلريف آلفرنسى فى آلقرن آلـ 19*
> ...


 

 احلي اختيار فرنسا بوجه عام هي بلد الحلم بالنسبالي بلد الحلم والسحر والفن
السعادة انك تعيش الحياة وانت عايش الهدف اللي انت اتخلقت من اجلو


----------



## dawquinas (17 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> احلي اختيار فرنسا بوجه عام هي بلد الحلم بالنسبالي بلد الحلم والسحر والفن
> السعادة انك تعيش الحياة وانت عايش الهدف اللي انت اتخلقت من اجلو



فين السؤال؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أغسطس 2012)

ما هو أشد العذاب..؟

1- حب من طرف واحد
2- عذاب الضمير
3- غدر الصديق
4- فقدان الحبيب
.
​


----------



## چاكس (17 أغسطس 2012)

4- فقدان الحبيب
و للأسف جربته ...
هل انت / أنتى .. جربت الاسقاط النجمى ؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 أغسطس 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> 4- فقدان الحبيب
> و للأسف جربته ...
> هل انت / أنتى .. جربت الاسقاط النجمى ؟



ايه الاسقاط النجمى ده ؟؟ :t9::t9:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ايه الاسقاط النجمى ده ؟؟ :t9::t9:


 سيبك انتي ...خدي السؤال
اسم خالك ايه :act23:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههه ينفع اجاوب انا

اسم خالي برسوم وعمري ماشفته هههه

مامعني الاسقاط النجمي ؟ ههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أغسطس 2012)

تقريبا هو المرحلة السادسة من النوم، وهى التحكم فى الحلم !، يعنى تكون نايم ومغمض عنيك وفى نفس الوقت واعى ومراقب نفسك فى الحلم بتعمل ايه !

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اكتر مقولة او حكمة بتحب تقولها ومقتنع بيها ؟​


----------



## dawquinas (17 أغسطس 2012)

"اسمع من الكل، ثم لا تفعل إلا ما أنت مقتنع به....فإنك عندما تخطئ، لن يقبل أي شخص أن يتحمل المسئولية معك"

واللي ورايا؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2012)

*عامل الاخريين كما تحب ان تعامل .

تاريخ وحش في حياتك وتاريخ حلو في حياتك مش ممكن تنساهم ياتري ايه هما  ؟ ولو فيها سئاله مني ايه سببهم 
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> تاريخ وحش في حياتك وتاريخ حلو في حياتك مش ممكن تنساهم ياتري ايه هما  ؟ ولو فيها سئاله مني ايه سببهم
> *




21 / 4 وفآهـ بآبآ
 25 / 7  بيفكرنى بسبب صدآقة من أهم صدآقآتى

*,.*


  *شئ بتتمنى تنسآهـ لكن مش قآدر* ..؟

 
  *.،*​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> 21 / 4 وفآهـ بآبآ
> 25 / 7  بيفكرنى بسبب صدآقة من أهم صدآقآتى
> 
> *,.*
> ...



*حبيبتي ربنا يرحمه هو وبابايا
واسفه اني فكرتك 

ممم انا نفسي اصحي في يوم الاقي نفسي فاقده الذاكره عشان انسي حاجات كتيررر اوي بتعذبني وبتألمني كل اما افتكرها 

لو خيروك بين كاظم الساهر وجورج وسوف هتختار مين ؟
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *حبيبتي ربنا يرحمه هو وبابايا
> واسفه اني فكرتك
> 
> ممم انا نفسي اصحي في يوم الاقي نفسي فاقده الذاكره عشان انسي حاجات كتيررر اوي بتعذبني وبتألمني كل اما افتكرها
> ...


ولآ يهمكـ حبيبتى .. ربنآ ينيح روحهم 




شور طبعاً ..* كآظم*

*,.*


*فى رأيكـ* ..
هل فعلاً زمآن أحسن من دلوقتى ..؟
ولآ إحنآ عندنآ عقدة آلحنين للمآضى وكل مآ هو قديم ..؟؟
   

 
  *.،*​


----------



## dawquinas (17 أغسطس 2012)

اختار نانسي عجرم او شاكيرا!

اقسى خيانة تعرضت لها؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

_خيانة الاهل....
هل حققت حلم من احلامك؟؟_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2012)

*للاسف لاء وكل مااقرب من حلمي وابقي خلاص ملكته في ايدي
فاجئه يطيرررررررررررررررررررررر واصحي علي كابوس 



هل انت تعيش حاليا قصه حب ؟
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> 
> *فى رأيكـ* ..
> ...



*تؤ الفكرة بس اننا بفعل النسيان بننسى الحاجات الوحشة اللى كانت زمان و مع الوقت كمية الالم اللى كنا فيها بتتلاشى و بتفضل الذكريات الحلوة و لو افتكرنا حاجة وحشة بتبقى شدتها اقل بكتير من اى موقف صغير محزن فى الحاضر عشان كدة بنميل دايما للماضى و بنحس انه افضل *



dawquinas قال:


> اقسى خيانة تعرضت لها؟


*
متخنتش قبل كدة

اما بتتضايق اوى بتعمل ايه عشان تقلل مضايقتك ؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _
> هل حققت حلم من احلامك؟؟_​


أهآ طبعاً
وآلبآقى ورآهم ورآهم  

*,.*


*فى رأيكـ* ..
هل فعلاً زمآن أحسن من دلوقتى ..؟
ولآ إحنآ عندنآ عقدة آلحنين للمآضى وكل مآ هو قديم ..؟؟
   

 
  *.،*​​


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> 
> هل انت تعيش حاليا قصه حب ؟
> *


نوو ...​


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 
> اما بتتضايق اوى بتعمل ايه عشان تقلل مضايقتك ؟*


بقرأ فى أى حآجة وأسمع ميوزكـ
أو أتكلم مع أصحآبى فى أى حآجة غير آلموضوع إللى مضآيقنى


*,.*


تفتكر آلذكآء نعمة فعلاً ولآ أحيآناً بيكون نقمة على صآحبه *..؟*
   

 
  *.،*​​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> تفتكر آلذكآء نعمة فعلاً ولآ أحيآناً بيكون نقمة على صآحبه *..؟*





Secret_flower قال:


> *.،* [/CENTER]
> 
> [/CENTER]



*على حسب طريقة استخدامه و مدى الاحساس بيه 

اكتر حاجة بتجرحك ايه ؟*[/COLOR]


----------



## bob (17 أغسطس 2012)

*السكينة اكتر حاجه بتجرح  :59:

حاجه نفسك تعملها دلوقتي ؟

*


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> اكتر حاجة بتجرحك ايه ؟*


إن حد يمس *كرآمتى* ...

*,.*


إمتى ممكن تخرج عن تحكمكـ لنفسكـ* ..؟
*    

 
  *.،*​​


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أغسطس 2012)

bob;3262060[COLOR=Blue قال:
			
		

> *
> حاجه نفسك تعملها دلوقتي ؟
> 
> *[/COLOR]


نفسى أنزل أتمشى ..  

*,.*


سؤآلى فوق ... 
   

 
  *.،*​​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أغسطس 2012)

bob قال:


> *السكينة اكتر حاجه بتجرح  :59:
> 
> حاجه نفسك تعملها دلوقتي ؟
> 
> *



*اجى اضربك :boxing:*



Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> إمتى ممكن تخرج عن تحكمكـ لنفسكـ* ..؟
> *
> 
> *.،*​​



*وقت عصبيتى ( نادرا ما بيحصل )

الاعتذار صعب بالنسبة لك ولا سهل تعتذر ؟*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

ممكن اعتذر حتى لو مش غلطانه لو ده هيحل مشكله معينه او اشيل زعل عن حد غالي عليا...
هل انت راضي عن نفسك


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هل انت راضي عن نفسك


*لآ* .. فى آلفترهـ آلأخيرهـ كنت مقصرهـ 

*,.*


لأى مدى بيهمكـ *رأى آلنآس* ..؟
وهل ممكن تغير حآجة إنت مقتنع بيهآ لو لآقيتهآ مرفوضة من إللى حوآليكـ ..؟    

 
  *.،*​​


----------



## bob (17 أغسطس 2012)

*راي الناس يهمني جدا و بهتم اني اعرفه 
بس لو حاجه انا متاكد من رايي بحط راي الناس حاجه ثانوية بالنسبه ليا

بتنام الساعة كام ؟
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *.*
> 
> 
> لأى مدى بيهمكـ *رأى آلنآس* ..؟
> ...


*
**
الناس اللى بثق فيها لو اخدت رأيها فى موضوع معين
 مش طالب منهم يكونوا اصحاب قرار يخصنى انا،
لا طالب انهم يدونى ارشادات فقط لكن انا اللى اكون صاحب القرار النهائى، ولو فيه حاجة مقتنع بيها وشايف انها صح مش بغيرها.
___________________
بتقضى وقت فراغك فى ايه ؟ - بجانب المنتدى -
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أغسطس 2012)

bob قال:


> *
> بتنام الساعة كام ؟
> *



 2 او 3 ص

سؤالى فوق


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2012)

*بقضي وقتي مابين الانترنت والمنتديات اللي بحبها وبين التي في وبين شغل البيت .. وشويه قراية في قصص دينيه والكتاب المقدس

اخر رقم انت اتصلت بيه مين واخر رقم اتصل بيك مين واخر رقم مردتش عليه مين وليه  ؟
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> اخر رقم انت اتصلت بيه مين واخر رقم اتصل بيك مين واخر رقم مردتش عليه مين وليه  ؟
> *


هههههههههههـ
*تحقيق دآ يآ بنتى :t19:*
أخر رقم أتصل وأنآ أتصت بيهـ كآنت .. *mamty*
ومش رديت على حد من أصحآبى كنت نآيمة ...

*,.*


*نفس آلسؤآل* غلآسة بقى ههههـ 
   

 
  *.،*​
 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أغسطس 2012)

اخر رقم اتصلت بيه هو رقم واحد صاحبى
واخر رقم اتصل بيا هو رقم واحد صاحبى
واخر رقم مردتيش عليه هو رقم واحد صاحبى
ــــــــــ








​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 أغسطس 2012)

مسدس للجهل في بلدنا لانه لبسنا في الحيط 
الخنجر اضرب بيه مممممممم مش عارفه ممكن اي حد دايقني قوي 
الجزمه ارميها علي كل القاده السياسيين لانهم بياخدوا قرارات غريبه وغبيه 
الورده والقلب ممممممممم 
الاتنين هرميهم
ايه اكتر شعور بتحس بيه حاليا


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 أغسطس 2012)

نوع من الراحه الممزوجه بتعب 

واللي بعدي حاسس بإيه دلوقت ؟؟؟​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أغسطس 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> واللي بعدي حاسس بإيه دلوقت ؟؟؟​


*مرتآحة* بس قلقآنة من حآجة ...

 *,.*


 بتعمل إيهـ لو إتحطيت فى* سوء تفآهم *مع حد ..؟



  *.،*​ 
​ 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أغسطس 2012)

لو حصل بينى وبين شخص "سوء تفاهم" اكيد هتكلم معاه و هوضحله قصدى مرة تانية.
ـــــــــــــــــ

ما الذى يشغل بالك عندما تلاقى نفسك بغرقه خاوية ليس بها غير جسدك وانفاسك وتسمع دقات قلبك ؟ ​


----------



## سانتي (18 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> لو حصل بينى وبين شخص "سوء تفاهم" اكيد هتكلم معاه و هوضحله قصدى مرة تانية.
> ـــــــــــــــــ
> 
> ما الذى يشغل بالك عندما تلاقى نفسك بغرقه خاوية ليس بها غير جسدك وانفاسك وتسمع دقات قلبك ؟ ​



*أمرُ أُمتي..وقيادته..

عندما تُمسك القلم وتنهمر دمعاتُك قهراً من شيءٍ يؤلمُك ما أول ما ستكتُيه؟؟(أترُك لكم تحديد الشيء المؤلم)​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 أغسطس 2012)

*هاكتب :: مظلومه والحزن اخترني من وسط فرحتي جه كسرني 

اخر مره بكيت فيها امتي ..  وليه ؟
*


----------



## Critic (18 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هاكتب :: مظلومه والحزن اخترني من وسط فرحتي جه كسرني
> 
> اخر مره بكيت فيها امتي ..  وليه ؟
> *


 من اربع سنين 
فى فراق حد كان مهم بالنسبة لى

نفس السؤال :giveup:


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 أغسطس 2012)

ما بتذكر بس يمكن من شي يومين ... لأن حسيت بوحدة رهيبة وقتا
يلي بعدي: كم مرة تذكرت تشكر يسوع اليوم على نعمو و حنانو معك؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 أغسطس 2012)

انهارده لا مشكرتوش 
وانت؟


----------



## سانتي (18 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> انهارده لا مشكرتوش
> وانت؟



*أشكُر الله وليسَ يسوع... لأني مو مسيحية...

كم مرة تذكرت تُشكر ربنا اليوم؟؟*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 أغسطس 2012)

كنت بتكلم في الفون ونص المكالمه الحمد لله والنص التاني  نشكر الله 

اكتر يوم بتحبه في الاسبوع واكتر شهر في السنه ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أغسطس 2012)

سانتي قال:


> *
> 
> كم مرة تذكرت تُشكر ربنا اليوم؟؟*


كم مرهـ لمآ حد بيسألنى على أحوآلى .. ومرهـ وأنآ بصلى آلصبح ..
مع إن آلرد على " *أزيكـ *" غآلباً بيبقى أسطآمبة 
*لكن آلشكر لربنآ على كل حآل  ..

**,.*


 أغرب* مصطلح *سمعتهـ فى حيآتكـ *:t23: ..؟*
 


  *.،*​ ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اكتر يوم بتحبه في الاسبوع واكتر شهر في السنه ؟



غالبا بيبقى يوم الاحد لانى فعلا بحس فيه "بالراحة النفسية" : )
.
شهور الشتا 
.​ 


Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> 
> أغرب* مصطلح *سمعتهـ فى حيآتكـ *:t23: ..؟*
> ...



تحت السواهى دواهى  : )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

هل لديك القدرة أن تقول كم عُمرك الآن ؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

22سنه

تقول لمين محتاجلك أووي ؟؟غير ربنا 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

مش محتاج غير ربنا يكون معايا
لان إن ربحت المسيح فمن وماذا  فقدت ؟!!
وإن فقدت المسيح فمن و ماذا ربحت ؟!!
ـــــــــــ
*ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟*

​


----------



## Farida Farook (19 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟*​



*حياه جميله

بتشتغل ايه او بتدرس ايه؟؟؟*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

كلية هندسة
ـــــــــــــــــــــ
*هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟*​


----------



## Farida Farook (19 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟*​



*لا 

بتلبس كاجول ولا كلاسيك ؟؟
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2012)

كاجوول اكيد

نصيحة سمعتها من شخص وحتطها حلقه في ودنك ياتري ايه ؟ ومين قالهالك ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (19 أغسطس 2012)

يا ابني احفظ شريعه امك
وانت؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> نصيحة سمعتها من شخص وحتطها حلقه في ودنك ياتري ايه ؟ ومين قالهالك ؟



أمممم
صديق قآلى " *أتعودت مآطلبش طلب من حد غير لمآ أكون متأكد من موآفقتهـ *" ...
ونفذت كلآمهـ كـ نصيحة لإنهـ فعلاً سليم

*,.*


تفتكر أيهـ هى* أبسط طريقة* علشآن تسعد أنسآن* ..؟*
 


  *.،*​ 


​


----------



## Farida Farook (19 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> تفتكر أيهـ هى* أبسط طريقة* علشآن تسعد أنسآن*..؟*
> ​


​ *الابتسامه الهادئه

عمرك جرحت حد قبل كدة ؟*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أغسطس 2012)

Farida Farook قال:


> *
> عمرك جرحت حد قبل كدة ؟*​


أعتقد *أيوهـ *

 *,.*

إمتى* ممكن تتنآزل* عن حق ليكـ ..*؟*
 

*.،*​ 
​


----------



## سانتي (19 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أعتقد *أيوهـ *
> 
> *,.*
> 
> ...



*لمن يكون بغرض المصلحة العامة...

أكثر كتاب تشعر بأنه يفهمُك؟​*


----------



## the shepherd (19 أغسطس 2012)

سانتي قال:


> *لمن يكون بغرض المصلحة العامة...​*
> 
> 
> *أكثر كتاب تشعر بأنه يفهمُك؟*​


 

" صوت الحب الداخلي " للعملاق الاب " هنري نويين "

نفس السؤال​


----------



## Farida Farook (19 أغسطس 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> نفس السؤال​


*كتب البابا شنوده 

هوايتك المفضله ايه ؟*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أغسطس 2012)

سانتي قال:


> * أكثر كتاب تشعر بأنه يفهمُك؟​*


كتآب .. " *لمآذآ من حولكـ أغبيــآء ؟!* "
بيوصل فكرهـ إن رؤيتنآ للعآلم بتكون من خلآل منظورنــآ آلشخصى
ومش بنحآول نفهم منظور آلأخرين وبنتهمهم بعدم فهمنآ
مع إن آلأغلب إن آلعكس هو آلصحيح

*,.

 **كتآب مآعجبكش* وندمت إنكـ قرأتهـ .. وليهـ أكيد ..*؟** 



.،*​ ​ ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أغسطس 2012)

Farida Farook قال:


> *
> هوايتك المفضله ايه ؟*​


آلرسم .. آلقرآءهـ

*,.

 *سؤآلى فوق ... * 



.،*​ ​ ​


----------



## the shepherd (19 أغسطس 2012)

Farida Farook قال:


> ​
> *هوايتك المفضله ايه ؟*​


 
القراءة
و حتي لو متعتبرش هواية فهي المفضلة لدي تحت كل التصنيفات المختلفة 
​


Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> ​​​*كتآب مآعجبكش* وندمت إنكـ قرأتهـ .. وليهـ أكيد ..*؟*​
> 
> ...


 
the secret
نصحتني بيه احد الصديقات و بجد كان غير واقعي بالمرة و شبه اسطوري 
رغم انه بيتعامل مع نفسه و مع الافكار الي بيطرحها كحقائق مسلم بيها و انها مركز الكون 
فدي كانت اول و اخر مرة اندم اني ضيعت وقتي في كتاب و من ساعتها قبل ما اقرء اي كتاب لازم اعمل بحث الاول عن مضمونه و نقده 
و كانت اول و اخر مرة اخد رأي بنت في كتاب " مع احترامي لكل البنات اكيد "

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

 *من كم سنه قريت *كم روآية رومآنسية مآلهمش أى لآزمة* .. ^_^
أمممم
وكتآب " *فوآزير سيآسية قآتلة *" مآكنش على مستوى كتآبآت نبيل فآروق
وآلفوآزير مآكنتش بآلقوهـ إللى توقعتهآ " قبل آلثورهـ بقى  "

.*.*.

*هل بتفصل بين آلكآتب وإلى بتقرآهـ ليهـ* ..
ولو أيوهـ .. إزآى ..؟
* 



.،*​ ​


----------



## the shepherd (19 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *هل بتفصل بين آلكآتب وإلى بتقرآهـ ليهـ* ..​
> ولو أيوهـ .. إزآى ..؟​
> ​
> ​
> ...


 

اة في فصل اكيد بين العنصرين 
مثال 
انا بحب جداً كتابات الانبا بيشوي العقيدية و اسلوبه القوي في الكتابة 
بس دة ميمنعش ان عندي تحفظات كتيرة علي تعليقات و بيانات كتيرة صدرت منه واني معترض عليها و بختلف معاه فيها . 
و برضة اقرء لكتاب يابانيين و اجانب كتير بعرف عنهم انهم علي المستوي الشخصي ممكن يكونوا منحرفين 
و تعرضوا للمسائلة القانونية و حياتهم الشخصية بتشير الي فساد اخلاقي رهيب 
و دة ميمنعش اني بعضق كتاباتهم لانها ببساطة غير متصلة بالناحية الاخلاقية و لكنها ذات صلة بمواضيع و اتجاهات فكرية اخري​ 
فعندما اتناول كتاب اتعامل مع ما يعرضه من فكر و مادة علميه بغض النظر عن حقيقة كاتبه 
فهي كالماء الذي يجري في قناة حجرية لتروي الارض الطينية الخصبة ​ 
اتمني يكون كيفية الفصل و اسبابه واضحة في امثلتي ​ 
نفس السؤال ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أغسطس 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> اة في فصل اكيد بين العنصرين
> مثال
> انا بحب جداً كتابات الانبا بيشوي العقيدية و اسلوبه القوي في الكتابة
> بس دة ميمنعش ان عندي تحفظات كتيرة علي تعليقات و بيانات كتيرة صدرت منه واني معترض عليها و بختلف معاه فيها .
> ...


تفتكر هلآقى أجآبة بعد كدهـ ههههـ ..؟
أمممم
*أكيد بفصل بردو*
حتى لو مآعنديش درآية بشخصية آلكآتب آلحقيقية
مآبحبش أقع فى فخ آلإفتتآن بفكر معين أنآ مآحتكتش بيهـ فـ مش مؤهلة للحكم عليهـ
*+*
إنى غآلباً مآبفضلش أحط آلكآتب وخلفيتهـ فى آلصورهـ
علشآن مآتتشوهش متعتى آلخآصة بآلقرآءهـ إللى بحسهآ بتآخدنى لعآلم مختلف
لكن لو مجبرهـ إنى أعرف خلفيتهـ وقتهآ بيجى آلفصل ..

*,.

 *ليهـ *آلخيآل* مع إننآ مش بنلمسهـ فعلاً .. لكنهـ دآيمـاً ممتع عن* آلوآقع* ..*؟** 



.،*​ ​ ​


----------



## the shepherd (19 أغسطس 2012)

> ليهـ *آلخيآل* مع إننآ مش بنلمسهـ فعلاً .. لكنهـ دآيمـاً ممتع عن* آلوآقع* ..*؟*


 
انا مش عايز احمل السؤال فوق طاقته و اتطرق للجوانب العلمية وكيمياء الجسم و هرمونات المرتبطة بالتخيل و لا حتي بفكرة اننا ربطنا متعتنا و سعادتنا بصور محددة سجينه خيالنا 
و لكني هكتفي باني اقول انا سؤال مجاوب نفسه
لاننا لا نستطيع ان نصل اليه , فلو وصلنا اليه لصار واقع و فقد بريقه 
فنحن لم نتعلم ان نرضي و نستمتع بما بين لدينا 

حياتك . ماذا ينقصها لترضي عنها ؟
​


----------



## oesi no (19 أغسطس 2012)

ينقصها حياة 
نفس السؤال


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أغسطس 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> حياتك . ماذا ينقصها لترضي عنها ؟
> ​


ينقصهآ أنى *أقنع *بفكرتى عنهآ مش يبقى مجرد إقتنآع ...

*,.

 *فى نظركـ .. أيهـ أهم ميزهـ وأهم عيب فى *آلحيآهـ* ..؟*


.،*​ ​ ​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (19 أغسطس 2012)

ينقصها الثقة
قعدت شي مرة و حكيت ليسوع وجعك وأنت عم تبكي؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أغسطس 2012)

Violet Fragrance قال:


> قعدت شي مرة و حكيت ليسوع وجعك وأنت عم تبكي؟


*أكيد *.. ومش بحكى لغيرهـ 

*,.

 *آخر مرهـ *ضحكت من قلبكـ* .. وليهـ ..*؟** 



.،*​ ​ ​


----------



## the shepherd (19 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *أكيد *.. ومش بحكى لغيرهـ ​
> 
> 
> *,.*
> ...


 

من فترة ابعد مني اني اتذكرها بصراحة  

اخر مرة افتخرت بعمل ؟؟ و اية هو ؟​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أغسطس 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> من فترة ابعد مني اني اتذكرها بصراحة
> 
> اخر مرة افتخرت بعمل ؟؟ و اية هو ؟​



*السنة اللى فاتت زى اليومين دول كدة .. كان مطلوب منى انى اعمل حاجة معينة و عملتها كويس اوى بعد ما كنت هفشل بس ربنا ستر 

ايه اكتر حاجة ممكن تعصبك ؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 
> ايه اكتر حاجة ممكن تعصبك ؟*



مش سهل إنى أتعصب
بس* آللآمبآلآهـ بتعصبنى فعلاً* ...

*,.

 **كلمة *توجههـآ لنفسكـ *..؟** 



.،*​ ​ ​


----------



## the shepherd (19 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *السنة اللى فاتت زى اليومين دول كدة .. كان مطلوب منى انى اعمل حاجة معينة و عملتها كويس اوى بعد ما كنت هفشل بس ربنا ستر *
> 
> *ايه اكتر حاجة ممكن تعصبك ؟*


 

اكتشفت اخيراً انها " العشوائية و الهمجية في التعبير عن النفس " 
يعني للتوضيح امبارح روحت البحر و كان في ناس عشوائية جداً و غير متحضرة في التعبير عن سعادتها .
 كان كانهم في حرب مش قادرين يستمتعوا بهدوء و في حدود اللياقة . و بجد اتعصبت مش عارف ازاي في ناس بيستمتعوا بالطريقة دي . 
بس طبعاً دي  اذواق و اختلافات شخصية بس انا اكتشفت ان علي المستوي الشخصي دة بيعصبني . 


نفس السؤال​


----------



## dawquinas (19 أغسطس 2012)

الغباء والجهل...


يعني موتي وسمي لما ييجي واحد من دين معين....ويفضل يقاوح بلا منطق...والمشكلة انه مش قادر يخرج لارض محايدة عشان يتناقش...

يدخل تحت الغباء ايضاً البيروقراطية الغبية....يعني يطلب شهادة ميلاد ليه لما البطاقة فيها تاريخ الميلاد؟


اكتر حاجة بتحبها في بني ادم معين


----------



## dawquinas (19 أغسطس 2012)

اكتر صفة تحبها في اي شخص يعني


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

يكون به صفة المحبة و مريح فى كلامه 
ـــــــــــــــ

اكتب درس واحد تعلمته من الدنيا ؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اكتب درس واحد تعلمته من الدنيا ؟
> ​


*عدم آلمبآلغة* ...
فـ مآفرحش كتير ومآحزنش كتير>> دوآم آلحآل من آلمحآل

*,.

 نفس آلسؤآل **:) ..



.،*​ ​ ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

1- بلاش تحب بعمق غير لما تتأكد أن الطرف الاخر يحبك بنفس المستوى .
2- الاختصااار افضل واجمل و اروع طريق .
ـــــــــــــــــــــــ
*هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟*​


*
* *لآ طبعاً *مش للدرجآدى 

*,.

*لو إكتشفت إن فيهـ *إنسآن بيحبكـ من طرف وآحد* وإنهـ ممكن يتدمر لو مآتجوبتش معآهـ ...
هيكون إيهـ *رد فعلكـ* ..*؟*
 *


.،*​ ​ ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

طالما مش قابله اكيد هقلل من كلامى معاه ، لكن لو وضحلى حبه هتكلم معاه بمحبه وانزله لارض الواقع وافهمه ظروفى .... .
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

نفس السؤال ؟
​


----------



## white.angel (19 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *
> * لو إكتشفت إن فيهـ *إنسآن بيحبكـ من طرف وآحد* وإنهـ ممكن يتدمر لو مآتجوبتش معآهـ ...
> هيكون إيهـ *رد فعلكـ* ..*؟*
> *
> *​



*امكانية انه يتدمر من بعدى اكبر دليل على انه لسه "مراهق"
لان محدش بيموت ورا حد مات .. يبقى هيموت عان حد مش بيبادله الحب .... 
هنسحب من حياته بمنتهى الهدوء .... خشية تفاقم الامر والدخول فى مرحلة "الهوس"

رد فعلك ايه .. لو حد اتعصب عليك بشكل رخم .. قدام الناس :t31:
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

لا ينبغى أن نرتأى فوق ما ينبغى..هعرفه ازاى يلزم حدوده .


هل تكره شخص بشده فى حياتك ؟
​


----------



## the shepherd (19 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> هل تكره شخص بشده فى حياتك ؟​


 
لا نشكر ربنا 

هل تحب شئ او شخص بشدة في حياتك ؟​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أغسطس 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> هل تحب شئ او شخص بشدة في حياتك ؟​


*طبعاً* أيوهـ ...
بس معودهـ نفسى على توقع " *آلفقد* " .. علشآن حبهم ميأذنيش ..

*,.

 *أمتى* بتنآقض نفسكـ *..*؟



.،*​ ​ ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> بس معودهـ نفسى على توقع " *آلفقد* " .. علشآن حبهم ميأذنيش ..
> 
> *,.
> 
> ...



لو قلت كلام وايقنت إن كلامى غلط  ...​ 
______________
إمتى أخر مرة بكيت ؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2012)

*من فتره قريبه جداا ..

اكمل مكان النقط : حياتي ينقصها .........؟
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *من فتره قريبه جداا ..
> 
> اكمل مكان النقط : حياتي ينقصها .........؟
> *



مفيش أختياري ههه

حياتي ينقصها حبيب 

نفسك تعمل ايه دلوقتي ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

نفسى اخرج : )
ـــــــــــــــ

" مستحيل انساك "..تقولها لمين ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> نفسى اخرج : )
> ـــــــــــــــ
> 
> " مستحيل انساك "..تقولها لمين ؟
> ​




لشخص عزيز عليا مات 

تقول لمين دمك خفيف أوي علي فكره ههههههه؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

مش لحــد : )
ـــــــــــــــــ

إيه مواصفات فارس احلامك ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> مش لحــد : )
> ـــــــــــــــــ
> 
> إيه مواصفات فارس احلامك ؟
> ​



السؤال دا بيتسأل ليا كتيير :kap:
اهم شئ يكون حنين ويكون قريب لربنا
ويكون مكافح 

نفسك تقول ايه لاخوك او لاوختك دلوقتي ؟؟
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> السؤال دا بيتسأل ليا كتيير :kap:
> اهم شئ يكون حنين ويكون قريب لربنا
> ويكون مكافح
> 
> ...



هقول لاخويا بطل رخاااااااااااااااااااااااااامه ابوس ايدك :act23:

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

هقول لأختي بمووت فيكي 
أموووووواه 


تقول لمين ربنا يهديك ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

ايه يا مرمر هو كل الاسئلة..تقول لمين..تقول لمين.... ؟؟؟! :t31: 

لامين الخدمة عندى : )
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
اذا اردت أن تبكى الآن، فعلى من تبكى ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ايه يا مرمر هو كل الاسئلة..تقول لمين..تقول لمين.... ؟؟؟! :t31:
> 
> لامين الخدمة عندى : )
> ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> ...



ههههههههههه اه :a63:


ابكي علي نفسي

أمنيه نفسك تحققها ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههه اه :a63:
> ​




طب دخلى لسانك جوه لياخد برد :t31:​​


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أمنيه نفسك تحققها ؟؟


اتخرج واسافر . ​  

ما الذى يلفت انتباهك بسرعة فى الشخص لكى تعجب به ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> طب دخلى لسانك جوه لياخد برد :t31:
> 
> هههههههههههههleasantr​​
> اتخرج واسافر . ​
> ...



لو في الحقيقه الابتسامه والعيون وان يكون جينتل 
لكن النت الاسلوب في الكلام

بتحب ايه اكتر صفه  في البنت
واو اكتر صفه في الولد؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

لا بلاها نت خلينا فى الواقع احسن - مش بحب الغرور عفكرة -   : )

اكتر صفة تعجبنى فى البنت: هدوءها ورقتها - بس بردوا كل حاجة ليها حدود -
اكتر صفة تعجبنى فى الولد - الشهامة والرجولة - 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
إيه رأيك فى الزواج الالكترونى ؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2012)

*مش عارفه 
بس نسبه نجاحه قليله جدااا
وانا عن نفسي مش بقتنع بيه .

اكمل مكان النقط : اتمني اكون ....... جدا ؟
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> 
> اكمل مكان النقط : اتمني اكون ....... جدا ؟
> *


*مش بتمنى* حآجة 

 *,.*

سعيد*/*هـ* بكونى ........

أكمل 

* 
  *.،*​ 
​


----------



## V mary (20 أغسطس 2012)

*سعيدة بكوني ام
اين تذهب هذا المساء ؟​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أغسطس 2012)

V mary قال:


> *سعيدة بكوني ام
> اين تذهب هذا المساء ؟​*


*إحتمــآل* أنزل آلنهضة ... 

 *,.*

أمتى بتحس *بآلتفآؤل* *...*؟


  *.،*​ 
​


----------



## V mary (20 أغسطس 2012)

بحس بالتفاؤل 
بصراحة الاخبار كلها مخالياني مش متفائلة 
اكتر شغل او مجال نفسك تكون فيه؟؟​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أغسطس 2012)

V mary قال:


> اكتر شغل او مجال نفسك تكون فيه؟؟​


هو نفس مجآلى آلحآلى " *آلهندسة* "
بس نفسى أتخصص كـ *Designer* مش تنفيذى


 *,.*

أمممم
لو شفت حد بيعمل شئ غلط قدآمكـ ...*
 هيكون أيهـ رد فعلكـ ..؟
* 

  *.،*​ 
​


----------



## marcelino (20 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هو نفس مجآلى آلحآلى " *آلهندسة* "
> بس نفسى أتخصص كـ *Designer* مش تنفيذى
> 
> 
> ...



ولا حاجه 

أيه هو أعظم طموحك ؟​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

اسافر .
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هل من الممكن أن تتزوج فتاة أكبر منك ؟ 
هل من الممكن أن تتزوجى شاب اصغر منك ؟ ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> هل من الممكن أن تتزوجى شاب اصغر منك ؟ ​


*صعب أقبلهآ* ...
إلآ لو كونآ منآسبين جداً لدرجة تخلينى أعيد نظر ..

 *,.*

يعنى أيهـ* " مبآدئ "* فى نظركـ ..*؟*
  

  *.،*​ 
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 أغسطس 2012)

هو شئ بيحطه الإنسان قدامه وبيمشي عليه كمنهج مهما كانت الضغوط أو الظروف

ايه اكتر الكتب اللي بتحب تقراها ؟؟؟​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أغسطس 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> ايه اكتر الكتب اللي بتحب تقراها ؟؟؟​


علم آلنفس وآلتنمية آلبشرية
ودينيــاً .. آلكتب آلروحية وآلمشورهـ

 *,.*

أكتر *فترهـ فى حيآتكـ *كآنت ممتعة بآلنسبآلكـ ..*؟*


  *.،*​ 
​


----------



## the shepherd (20 أغسطس 2012)

> أكتر *فترهـ فى حيآتكـ *كآنت ممتعة
> بآلنسبآلكـ ..*؟*


 
هو يعني اية ممتعة ؟؟ علشان غالباً التجربة الشعورية دي معدتش عليا 
اعتقد ان كل فترة و ليها رونقها الخاص 

سؤالي " اكمل "
عايش علشان ..................​


----------



## چاكس (20 أغسطس 2012)

عايش علشان *والدتى و أخواتى 
*ما اكلتك المفضلة ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أغسطس 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> ما اكلتك المفضلة ؟


*مكرونة بشآميل وبآنييه*
آللهم إنى صآئم  .. :smile01

 *,.*


 *مكآنكـ* آلمفضل ...*؟*


  *.،*​ 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أغسطس 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> عايش علشان *والدتى و أخواتى *
> ما اكلتك المفضلة ؟


 
بيتزا
لو قالولك تقابل حد من المشاهير تختار تقابل مين
مش ضرورى يكونو ممثلين علي فكرة


----------



## the shepherd (20 أغسطس 2012)

> *مكآنكـ*
> *آلمفضل ...؟*


 

home sweet home




> لو قالولك تقابل حد من المشاهير تختار
> تقابل مين


 
eichiro oda " japanese manga artist "

اكتر حاجة بتستمتع بيها ؟​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أغسطس 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> اكتر حاجة بتستمتع بيها ؟​


 
حاليا ولا حاجة:smile01
اكتر حاجة نفسك انها تخلص من الحياة خالص


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

الجهل والفقر والبطالة و...

فى إحدى الاماكن العامة رأيت من كان يوما يسكن قلبك..يمسك بطفله..كيف يكون رد فعلك ؟ . العكس للشباب ؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 أغسطس 2012)

مممممممممم 
لو الموضوع خلص مظنش هيهمني لو شفته او لا 
وانت ؟


----------



## marcelino (20 أغسطس 2012)

ممتنع عن الاجابه

ليه قله الذوق بقت اللغه السايده الايام دى تحت بند انا حر فى اسلوبى ؟ ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 أغسطس 2012)

مش عارفه صدقني 
وانت ايه رايك ؟


----------



## marcelino (20 أغسطس 2012)

رأيى : ان التجاهل افضل حل 

لو متضايق من حد من حاجه تتجاهل الموضوع كله والشخص ولا تعاتبه ؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 أغسطس 2012)

لا مش من طبعي الهروب من المشكله غير لما تقفل خالص 
يعني
اواجه مره واتنين وعشره لكن لما اللقي اللي قداميخلاص مفيشفايده ابعد 
وراي اللي بعدي ايه ؟


----------



## marcelino (20 أغسطس 2012)

!

اللى بعدك رأيه انى اكبر دماغى عن اللى يضايقنى وبعتبره مش موجود 

لو حسيت ان كلامك زى الطوب بعد ما قولته بتعمل ايه ؟ بتعمل نفسك ناسى ولا بتصلح اللى حصل ؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 أغسطس 2012)

بعتذر بس ده اوقات مش بينفع 
بس لما بقول كلام زي الطوب اكيد ده معناه اني في وقت صعب 
لو قلت لحد انا اسف علي موقف معين ومقبلش اعتذارك تعمل ايه 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> بعتذر بس ده اوقات مش بينفع
> بس لما بقول كلام زي الطوب اكيد ده معناه اني في وقت صعب
> لو قلت لحد انا اسف علي موقف معين ومقبلش اعتذارك تعمل ايه
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




هو مش مريت بالموقف دا 
لان ليا طريقه مع صحباتي بنصالح بعض بيها
من غير كلمه انا اسفه دي 


لو قالك واحد ان أنسان قريب علي قلبك قال كلام مش كويس عليك هتعمل ايه انت مش مصدق طبعاا بس هتتضح ان كلام الواحد دا صح ؟؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 أغسطس 2012)

هسال اللي بحبهم دول
ايه الليحصل 
وانتي ؟


----------



## سانتي (20 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هسال اللي بحبهم دول
> ايه الليحصل
> وانتي ؟



*بسامحه ^^

أكتر شي بيئلمك في الحياة؟؟​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (20 أغسطس 2012)

الخيانة و نكران العشرة و الكذب أصعب شي بالحياة لأنن بيدمروها تماما
كم مرة حاسبت نفسك عتصرف غلط ساويتو؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 أغسطس 2012)

كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
وانت؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

كتير
ـــــــــــــــــــ
إيه هى نقطة ضعفكـ ؟ 
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 أغسطس 2012)

لا اعلق
في دي
وانت ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> إيه هى نقطة ضعفكـ ؟
> ​


*آلذوق* .. *آلدموع* .. و*آلأطفآل*
بس بحآول أشتغل عليهمـ

 *,.*


أمممم
أيهـ هو* أكبر وهم *فى آلحيآهـ بنظركـ ..*؟*

  


  *.،*​ 
​


----------



## the shepherd (20 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *آلذوق* .. *آلدموع* .. و*آلأطفآل*​
> 
> بس بحآول أشتغل عليهمـ​
> 
> ...


 
ان الاخر هو النبع الوحيد للسعادة ​ 
نفس السؤال الرائع ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

الحب كتير بحس انه عبارة عن سراب و وهم - من وجهة نظرى -
ــــــــــــــــ
لما بيكون مزاجك زفــت و حاسس بضغوط نفسية  ..بتطلع ازاى من المود دا ؟؟؟

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

بكلم شخصيه معينه 

لما يكون انسان معجب بيك وانت عايز تبعده عنك تعمل ايه ؟؟
​


----------



## marcelino (20 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> الحب كتير بحس انه عبارة عن سراب و وهم - من وجهة نظرى -
> ــــــــــــــــ
> لما بيكون مزاجك زفــت و حاسس بضغوط نفسية  ..بتطلع ازاى من المود دا ؟؟؟
> 
> ​




فى الحقيقه انا فى المود دة دلوقتى ومش عارف اعمل ايه هههه

اللى بعدى ممكن يدلنا​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لما يكون انسان معجب بيك وانت عايز تبعده عنك تعمل ايه ؟؟
> ​


مُعجب بيا مستحيل ابعده عنى بالعكس هقرب منه اكتر 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــ

نفسه السؤال ؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لما يكون انسان معجب بيك وانت عايز تبعده عنك تعمل ايه ؟؟
> ​


صعب أبعدهـ هو .. *أنآ آللى لآزم أنسحب وأبعد*
ولوأستمر أبدأ أفهمهـ سوآء بطريق غير مبآشر أو مبآشر .. " *بلبآقة *"
إن آلوضع مآينفعش يستمر كدهـ مع مرآعآهـ مشآعرهـ طبعاً

 *,.*


 إمتى* تقرر إنكـ تنسحب* من حيآهـ شخص ..؟

 

  *.،*​ 
​


----------



## Critic (20 أغسطس 2012)

> إمتى تقرر إنكـ تنسحب من حيآهـ شخص ..؟


لو تيقنت انه مش مقدرنى التقدير اللى انا منتظره

اهم احلامك ايه ؟


----------



## the shepherd (20 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> لو تيقنت انه مش مقدرنى التقدير اللى انا منتظره
> 
> اهم احلامك ايه ؟


 
اني الاقي حلم يجبرني افضل متمسك بيه 

نفس السؤال​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> اني الاقي حلم يجبرني افضل متمسك بيه
> 
> نفس السؤال​



حلم معين في خدمه الكنيسه


اكثر شخصيه تستفزك ؟
العصبيه-الهادئه-الغامض-الصامت-المنافق-المتسرع-المغرور-الخجول 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> صعب أبعدهـ هو .. *أنآ آللى لآزم أنسحب وأبعد*
> ولوأستمر أبدأ أفهمهـ سوآء بطريق غير مبآشر أو مبآشر .. " *بلبآقة *"
> إن آلوضع مآينفعش يستمر كدهـ مع مرآعآهـ مشآعرهـ طبعاً
> ​




لاحظى يا سيكرت إن دا مجرد اعجاب وفيه فرق بين الاعجاب والحب
فى حالة الحب عندكـ حق فى كل كلمة قولتيها، لكن هل فى حالة الاعجاب ممكن تنسحبى من حياة شخص لمجرد اعجابه بيكِ ؟!
احب اعرف .. مع التعليل ؟ 
حشرى بقى PP 



Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> 
> إمتى* تقرر إنكـ تنسحب* من حيآهـ شخص ..؟
> ...



لو حسيت بعدم الراحة معاه .

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

لو زعلت شخص منكـ، ممكن تروح تعتذرله ؟ ولو هتروح، هل فقط لمجرد احساسك انك اخطأت بحقه ؟

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اكثر شخصيه تستفزك ؟
> العصبيه-الهادئه-الغامض-الصامت-المنافق-المتسرع-المغرور-الخجول
> ​



المنافق والمغرور

سؤالى فوق 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> لو زعلت شخص منكـ، ممكن تروح تعتذرله ؟ ولو هتروح، هل فقط لمجرد احساسك انك اخطأت بحقه ؟
> 
> ​



لا هرورح طبعاا الاول علشان احساسي بالذنب
وكمان علشان مش اخصره 

لو انت مدايق من شخصيه معينه بس مش عايز تخصرها لانها عزيزه عليك
هتعمل ايه ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> لاحظى يا سيكرت إن دا مجرد اعجاب وفيه فرق بين الاعجاب والحب
> فى حالة الحب عندكـ حق فى كل كلمة قولتيها، لكن هل فى حالة الاعجاب ممكن تنسحبى من حياة شخص لمجرد اعجابه بيكِ ؟!
> احب اعرف .. مع التعليل ؟
> حشرى بقى PP
> ...



ههههههـ
مش حشرى ولآ حآجة .. ^_^

*لآحظت *
بس صيغة آلسؤآل كآنت بتقول إزآى تبعدهـ عنهآ
يعنى أوحتلى إن إعجآبهـ تخطى آلمقبول أو بشكل مآ غير مرغوب فيهـ

*أمآ لو كآن أعجآب شيكـ ومن بعيد ومش مسببلهآ أى أحرآج*
فأكيد مآكنتش أشتكت منهـ أصلاً
:t23:

​


> لو زعلت شخص منكـ، ممكن تروح تعتذرله ؟ ولو هتروح، هل فقط لمجرد احساسك انك اخطأت بحقه ؟


*
*أكيد هروح أعتذرلهـ *مآ دمت مقتنعهـ إنى أخطأت* 
لكن *لو مش مقتنعهـ* هحآول أنآقشهـ ووضحلهـ وجهة نظرى وآلأهم إن مآكنش قصدى أزعلهـ*
,.*

إمتى بتلجأ *للصمت ..؟*


  *.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لو انت مدايق من شخصيه معينه بس مش عايز تخصرها لانها عزيزه عليك
> هتعمل ايه ؟؟
> ​


*مش لآزم أخسرهآ لمجرد إننآ مختلفين*
هوضحلهآ إللى مضآيقنى ولآزم هى كمآن لو حريصة مآتخسرنيش هتبعد عنهـ أو توضحلى وجهة نظرهآ ..


*,.*


 سؤآلى فوق  ..


  *.،* 
​


----------



## bob (20 أغسطس 2012)

> إمتى بتلجأ *للصمت ..؟*


*في حاله غضبي*
*ايه اكتر حاجه بتطلبها من ربنا ؟*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

bob قال:


> *في حاله غضبي*
> *ايه اكتر حاجه بتطلبها من ربنا ؟*



ان يسامحني علي كل شئ 
ويخلي ليا بابا وماما 

ايه اكتر حاجه بتدايقك هنا في المنتدي ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ايه اكتر حاجه بتدايقك هنا في المنتدي ؟؟
> ​


مقآبلتش *حآجة ضآيقتنى* حتى آلآن 

*,.*


 *موضوع أو مشآركة *قريتهآ أنهآردهـ وعجبتكـ ..*؟*


  *.،* 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> مقآبلتش *حآجة ضآيقتنى* حتى آلآن
> 
> *,.*
> 
> ...




كذا موضوع بصراحه 
يعني لأبو تربوا والاستاذ النهيسي وكمان عضوه جديده اسمها فريده 
وفي رأي للاستاذ جرجس 
يعني حاجت كتيير 




ما هو اشد عذاب ؟؟
حب من طرف واحد
غدر الصديق
عذاب الضمير
فقدان حبيب 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أغسطس 2012)

فقدان الحبيب
حب من طرف واحد
عذاب الضمير
غدر الصديق
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

تتمنى تسافر ؟ ولو تتمنى .. ايه الدولة اللى تتمنى تسافر ليها ؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> تتمنى تسافر ؟ ولو تتمنى .. ايه الدولة اللى تتمنى تسافر ليها ؟
> ​


*فيهـ حد مآيحبش آلسفر *.. ^_^
أممم* كتير*
فرنسآ .. إيطآليآ .. أسترآليآ .. آليآبآن ....... 

*,.*


 *عهد* أخدتهـ على نفسكـ ...*؟*


  *.،* ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *فيهـ حد مآيحبش آلسفر *.. ^_^
> أممم* كتير*
> فرنسآ .. إيطآليآ .. أسترآليآ .. آليآبآن .......
> 
> ...



ان مش احب غير اللي هيكون خطيبي 


تقول لمين هههه ضحكت عليك ؟؟


​


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تقول لمين هههه ضحكت عليك ؟؟
> ​


هههههـ
*للدنيــآ* :t31:  ..

*,.*


 أمتى ممكن تمشى لوحدكـ *عكس آلعآلم *..*؟*


  *.،* ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههـ
> *للدنيــآ* :t31:  ..
> 
> *,.*
> ...



في الصراحه مش المجامله الكدابه 


اكثر رساله جات لك علي الموبايل وعجبتك أوووي؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أغسطس 2012)

لما بفكر إنك تفكر إن أنا مش بفكر فيكـ الفكرة دى بتفكرنى أفكركـ إن أنا مش ناسيكـ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
نفس السؤال ؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اكثر رساله جات لك علي الموبايل وعجبتك أوووي؟؟
> ​


*رسآلة من صآحبتى* وكآنت مهيسة خآلث 
مش هينفع أكتبهآ :hlp:

*,.*


 أيهـ هو *أكبر تحدى بآلنسبآلكـ *..*؟*


  *.،* ​


----------



## bob (21 أغسطس 2012)

*اكبر تحدي  to be loved 

نفس السؤال ؟
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أيهـ هو *أكبر تحدى بآلنسبآلكـ *..*؟*
> 
> 
> *.،* ​



كان بيني وبين شخصيه ولحد دلوقتي مازال التحدي 
وربنا يستر هههه


تقول لمين ربنا يشفي :a63:؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أغسطس 2012)

للى قبلى :a63:
ـــــــــــــــــــ

مين شفيعكـ ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> للى قبلى :a63:
> ـــــــــــــــــــ
> 
> مين شفيعكـ ؟
> ​




هههههههه ماشي ماشي 

أم النور 


اكتر اكله بتحبها ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أغسطس 2012)

فراخ وبامية فى ايام الفطار
بطاطس مقلية ايام الصيام
ـــــــــــــــــــ

لو نفسكـ تقول كلمة بأعلى صوتكـ هتقول إيه ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> فراخ وبامية فى ايام الفطار
> بطاطس مقلية ايام الصيام
> ـــــــــــــــــــ
> 
> ...




​ ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب 

نفس السؤال 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> لو نفسكـ تقول كلمة بأعلى صوتكـ هتقول إيه ؟
> ​


*يآ رب  ..*


*,.*


 *أختيآر* مآتحبش تكون فيهـ ..*؟*


  *.،* ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أغسطس 2012)

السفر والا إكمال باقى طموحاتى من شغل و .. داخل مصر، وللاسف بقيت فيه.
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
*ماهو الشيء الذي ترغب بفعله .. ولكن العادات تحول دون فعلك له ؟*​ ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *
> ماهو الشيء الذي ترغب بفعله .. ولكن العادات تحول دون فعلك له ؟*​ ​


*آلعآدآت* أصلاً مش عندى فى آلصورهـ
*بلتزم بإللى يليق ليــآ وببعد عن إللى لآ يليق وبس*

 *,.*


أيهـ تعريف " *آلعآدآت وآلتقآليد* " من وجهة نظركـ ..*؟*


  *.،*​ 
​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (21 أغسطس 2012)

لما اتدايق و لو بنص الليل انزل امشي لحالي و اقعد عالبحر و فضفضلو للصبح.
نفس السؤال


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 أغسطس 2012)

ممممممم
هي قيود بتكبل الانسان ليوم مماته
ويو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أغسطس 2012)

*العادات والتقاليد اني اعمل اللي في دماغي طول ماهو لا غلط , ولا حرام , ولا عيب من وجهه نظري واقتناعاتي *.. *حتي لو اللي هعملو الناس هيشفوه عكس مانا شيفاااااااه .. لان سوري كلامهم مش بيهمني لاني عارفه انا بعمل ايه وعارفه ان العادات والتقاليد دي ليها خطوط حمرا (الله يمسيك بالخير ياسقا ) مينفعش نعديها ..

عرف بطاقتك الشخصية ؟
*


----------



## marcelino (22 أغسطس 2012)

لا عيب

ليه كل البنات انانيه ؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أغسطس 2012)

*هو ايه اللي عيب ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ماعلينا 
الجواب عالسؤال البنات مش انانيه انما الولاد للاسف بقي عندهم لا مبلاه بطريقه بشعه 


فطرت ايه اتغديت ايه اتعشيت ايه ؟  ولا عيب برضو 
*


----------



## marcelino (22 أغسطس 2012)

لا مش عيب هههههه

اتغديت كشرى واتعشيت بصاره ( ايه الاسئله دى ؟!)

ايه هى اعظم مشاكلك ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أغسطس 2012)

*مممممممم سؤال وجيه

اهم اعظم مشاكلي عدم الثقه والامان في البشر 

ايه هي مشكله حياتك ؟




تقريبا نفس السؤال بس بطريقه مختشلفه 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2012)

تدخل حماتى فى حياتى ههههههه
ايه اكتر حاجة بتكرها فى الناس​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أغسطس 2012)

*كتر الرغي والكلام او بلبلدي كده اللت والعجن اااااااااااوف


رساله حابب توجهها لحد ايه مضمون الرساله ولمين ؟
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (22 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> 
> رساله حابب توجهها لحد ايه مضمون الرساله ولمين ؟
> *


رساله قصيرة لبعض الاخوة اود ان اقول فيه انى احبكم فلا تظلموننى
فكر بقلوبكم ثم قررو


نفس السؤال للى بعدى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أغسطس 2012)

رساله ابعتها للكل و اقول بحبكم كلكم 


  السؤال:
 هل مشاكل اليوم بتأثر على النوم ؟ و لا بتنامو فى سلام؟؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (22 أغسطس 2012)

الصلاة قبل النوم تفيد كثيرا
السؤال
هل من حقكك ان تتكلم فيما لا تعلم من مبداء يمكن اطلع بمعلومة؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (22 أغسطس 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> السؤال
> هل من حقكك ان تتكلم فيما لا تعلم من مبداء يمكن اطلع بمعلومة؟


 
فيما لا اعلم افضل ان اسمع اكثر مما اتكلم

ايه رأيك ف مبدأ ليه تقول معرفش وانت تقدر تفتي ؟؟​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2012)

> ايه رأيك ف مبدأ ليه تقول معرفش وانت تقدر تفتي ؟؟


ههههههههههه الا دى اكتر حاجة تتعبنى 

+ اى صفة بتحبها فى امنا العدرا ونفسك تشوفها فى بنات اليوم ؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 أغسطس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههههههه الا دى اكتر حاجة تتعبنى
> 
> + اى صفة بتحبها فى امنا العدرا ونفسك تشوفها فى بنات اليوم ؟





الحشمة 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــ
ــــ

نفس السؤال​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أغسطس 2012)

* اعتقد النقاء و الحنان و الصمت!!*
* مش عارفا احدد-- السوءال ده كنت سرحانه فيه و انا على البحر اليومين الى فاتو--*
* كم كانت نقيه القلب و كم و كم و كم-- مش قادرا احدد صفه واحده---*

*لو لقيت كنز فلوس كتير -- هتعمل-لى- بيها إيه؟؟*


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

هشكر ربنا واديله العشور ^_^
هشترى فيلا وعربية اخر موديل وافتح مشروع
ـــــــــــــــــــــــ
 *الفـــراق مـؤلـــم
والنسيـــان موجـــع
والقُــــرب إهانـــــه ، فـماذا تفعـــــل !!؟*



​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2012)

> لو لقيت كنز فلوس كتير -- هتعمل-لى- بيها إيه؟؟


انا الفلوس بتعملى ارتيكاريا ههههههه 
لكن لو معايا كنز الفلوس دة 
اول حاجة هصلى ربنا يرشدنى ان تكون الفلوس دى سبب بركة وخير ليا ولكل اللى حواليا
هتبرع لكل الكنايس والخدمات اللى دخلها محدود
واهم حاجة اتبرع لمستشفى سرطان الاطفال 57357
ومستشفيات الناس الغلبانة 
مش عايز اشوف حد محتاج ولا تعبان قدامى


+ ربنا يسامحك يا تاسونى خليتينى احلم بقى هههههههه

+ نفس السؤال تيب


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *الفـــراق مـؤلـــم
> والنسيـــان موجـــع
> والقُــــرب إهانـــــه ، فـماذا تفعـــــل !!؟*
> 
> ...


وجع آلنسيآن وألم آلفرآق سيظلوآ أهون .. من *إهآنة آلقرب*  ..​ 


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *لو لقيت كنز فلوس كتير -- هتعمل-لى- بيها إيه؟؟*


*إنتو مش سيبتولى حآجة أعملهآ خلآص* هههههـ :blush2:

*,.*


 وجِّهـ *رسآلة *لشخص  ..~
 



  *.،

*​ ​


----------



## marcelino (22 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لذوقك 

وجه رساله لشخص​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أغسطس 2012)

*بكره هتعرف بكره هتندم عالماضي بس خساره هيجري ده كله عالفاضي 
دي كانت الرساله ... والشخص حد اعرفه ^^

ايه السؤال اللي مابتحبش حد يسئلهولك ؟
*


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بكره هتعرف بكره هتندم عالماضي بس خساره هيجري ده كله عالفاضي *
> *دي كانت الرساله ... والشخص حد اعرفه ^^*
> 
> *ايه السؤال اللي مابتحبش حد يسئلهولك ؟*


 

وزنك كام :t33::t33::t33:
ايه اكتر دولة تحب تعيش فيها ؟وليه ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أغسطس 2012)

ممممم انا بحب لبنان جداااا وفعلا نفسي اعيش فيها وليه بقي اممم مش عارفه بس جميله كده والبنات فيها مزز اوي الصراحه ^^


حلم حلمته ونفسك يتحقق ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 أغسطس 2012)

بطلت
وانت ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ممممم انا بحب لبنان جداااا وفعلا نفسي اعيش فيها وليه بقي اممم مش عارفه بس جميله كده والبنات فيها مزز اوي الصراحه ^^
> 
> 
> حلم حلمته ونفسك يتحقق ؟


 
اتجوز واحد غنى ومشتغلش تانى وطول النهار اعمل shopping :t33::t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:
عمرك كرهت حد قبل كده لدرجة انك اتمنين عدم وجودو ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اتجوز واحد غنى ومشتغلش تانى وطول النهار اعمل shopping :t33::t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:
> عمرك كرهت حد قبل كده لدرجة انك اتمنين عدم وجودو ؟


ممممم انا كرهت اه بس علي قد ماكرهته علي قد ماكنت بتمناله ان ربنا يهديه صدقيني .

3 حاجات مستحيل تستغني عنهم في يومك ياتري ايه ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 أغسطس 2012)

الميه 
وبيتي 
واهلي 
ويووووووووو؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أغسطس 2012)

*مامتي
الصلاة
الاكل والشرب طبعا   ^^

ايه رنة موبايلك ؟
*


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أغسطس 2012)

الانترنت والشيكولاتة واهلى 
لو خيروك تبقى حد من المشاهير تحب تعيش حياة مين مقصدش مشاهير التمثيل والغنا انا اقصد مشاهير الكورة مثلا السياسة الاعمال كده


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لو خيروك تبقى حد من المشاهير تحب تعيش حياة مين مقصدش مشاهير التمثيل والغنا انا اقصد مشاهير الكورة مثلا السياسة الاعمال كده


أممممم
بصرآحة *محبش أبداً أكون مشهورهـ *ولآ أعيش بطريقتهم وكل شويهـ حد يخترقلى خصوصيآتى
بس هقول
*زهــآ حديد *>> معمآرية جبآرهـ
*غآدة آلسمآن* >> أديبة وشآعرهـ رآقية جداً



*,.*


 طيب
* نفس آلسؤآل*  ..


  *.،*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أممممم
> 
> بصرآحة *محبش أبداً أكون مشهورهـ *ولآ أعيش بطريقتهم وكل شويهـ حد يخترقلى خصوصيآتى​بس هقول
> *زهــآ حديد *>> معمآرية جبآرهـ​*غآدة آلسمآن* >> أديبة وشآعرهـ رآقية جداً​
> ...


 
لو فى الرجالة هختار مارتن لوثر كينج او نيلسون مانديلا 
لو فى الستات هختار الصحفية مى زيادة او هدى شعراوى 

لو هتروح جزيرة بعيدة وقالولك تاخد معاك شخص واحد بس تختار مين ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لو فى الرجالة هختار مارتن لوثر كينج او نيلسون مانديلا
> لو فى الستات هختار الصحفية مى زيادة او هدى شعراوى
> 
> لو هتروح جزيرة بعيدة وقالولك تاخد معاك شخص واحد بس تختار مين ؟



*اختار والدتى أو حبيبى .. اللى فاضى فيهم يجى مش هقول لا :love34:

طب لو هتاخد معاك الجزيرة دى حاجة تسليك تاخد ايه ؟؟ و تاخد مين شخص برضه ؟؟*


----------



## marcelino (22 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اختار والدتى أو حبيبى .. اللى فاضى فيهم يجى مش هقول لا :love34:
> 
> طب لو هتاخد معاك الجزيرة دى حاجة تسليك تاخد ايه ؟؟ و تاخد مين شخص برضه ؟؟*




هاخد ال ايباد بس مش عايز اشخاص خالص

ليه الناس بقت ممله وبتهتم بالحوارات التافهه بس ؟​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> طب لو هتاخد معاك الجزيرة دى حاجة تسليك تاخد ايه ؟؟ و تاخد مين شخص برضه ؟؟*


آكيد *لآب توب* أهو نقرأ ونتفرج ونسمع :new4:
و*عدة آلرسم* ^_^

أممم 
ويآ ريت أبقى* لوحدى* 


*,.*


 حآجة بتديكـ* أمل فى آلحيآهـ* ...*؟*


  *.،*​ 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أغسطس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> هاخد ال ايباد بس مش عايز اشخاص خالص​
> ليه الناس بقت ممله وبتهتم بالحوارات التافهه بس ؟​


 
علشان الحياة مملة فمحتاجة شوية تفاهه تخفف من الملل :t33:
ايه اكتر شئ يشدك فى اى شخص لما تتعرف عليه لاول مرة ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 أغسطس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ليه الناس بقت ممله وبتهتم بالحوارات التافهه بس ؟​


أممم أكيد مش كل آلنآس
بس إللى بيكونوآ كدهـ غآلباً بيكون هم كمآن* سطحيين فأهتمآمآتهم لآزم تبقى سطحية


* *,.*


 سؤآلى فوق ...


  *.،*​ 
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> حآجة بتديكـ* أمل فى آلحيآهـ* ...*؟*
> 
> 
> *.،* ​
> ...




*صرخة طفل لسة مولود و احساسه بالامان بعد اول حضن ... بحس انه لسة فيه امل بعد الصرخة اننا نحس بالامان تانى *



Angel.Eyes قال:


> ايه اكتر شئ يشدك فى اى شخص لما تتعرف عليه لاول مرة ؟



*ابتسامته و صوته *
*
ايه اكتر احساس مفتقده ؟*[/COLOR]


----------



## bob (22 أغسطس 2012)

*مفتقد السلام الداخلي

اكتر حاجه تعملها لما تخاف ؟
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

bob قال:


> *مفتقد السلام الداخلي
> 
> اكتر حاجه تعملها لما تخاف ؟
> *​




أصلي أبكي 

كلمه تقولها لانسان غالي عليك ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> كلمه تقولها لانسان غالي عليك ؟؟
> ​


*ربنآ يخليكـِ ليــآ*


*,.*


 
*سؤآل* لو شوفتهـ مكتوب
هتخرج من غير مآ تجآوب عليهـ ..*؟*


  
  *.،*​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2012)

> *سؤآل* لو شوفتهـ مكتوب
> هتخرج من غير مآ تجآوب عليهـ ..*؟*


سؤالك دة هههههههههههههه


+ نفس السؤال بردو


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> سؤالك دة هههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> + نفس السؤال بردو



هههههههه
مش عارفه أقول ايه ههههههه

اكتر حاجه ممكن تبكيك ؟؟
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2012)

تبكينى ايه النكد دة ههههههههههه

+ اللى يبكينى بجد لما احس انى ضايقت ربنا
او زعلت حد بنرفزتى 

+ تحبى تقولى ايه لامنا العدرا فى عيدها ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> تبكينى ايه النكد دة ههههههههههه
> 
> + اللى يبكينى بجد لما احس انى ضايقت ربنا
> او زعلت حد بنرفزتى
> ...



ههههههههههههه


يالهوي دا انا اقولها بحبك وبعشقك وبموووت فيكي 
و...و....و....و.....

تقول لمين بجد انا اتصدمت فيك ؟؟
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2012)

> تقول لمين بجد انا اتصدمت فيك ؟؟





ههههههههه انا محبش الكلام دة 

+ هتفطرى على ايه بكرة هههههههه؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههههه انا محبش الكلام دة
> 
> + هتفطرى على ايه بكرة هههههههه؟




ههههههههه
أكييييييييد فراخ هههه

اكتر مشروب بتحبه واكتر اكله كمان ؟؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أغسطس 2012)

*اكتر اكله بحبها ورق عنب
ومشروب عصير تفاح 


روحت مولد العدرا ولا لاء ؟
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2012)

يعنى ايه مولد العدرا ؟ تقصدى زيارة العدرا

اه روحت دير المحرق 

+ احكيلنا معجزة لام النور


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> يعنى ايه مولد العدرا ؟ تقصدى زيارة العدرا
> 
> اه روحت دير المحرق
> 
> + احكيلنا معجزة لام النور



اخر حاجه سمعت بيها حكايه الحمامه اللي علي عربيه
الانبا ميخائيل 


نفسك تعمل ايه دلوقتي ؟؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أغسطس 2012)

*نفسي جدا اقعد عالبحر في هدووووووووء لوحدي 

اكتر اسم ولد وبنت بتحبهم ؟
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2012)

احب اسم جيروم وهيفين و هولى و مارتيروس

+ نفس السؤال


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> 
> اكتر اسم ولد وبنت بتحبهم ؟
> *


مش بتفرق معآيآ أوى *آلأسمــآء *:love34: ..

*,.*

*موقف* إتعلمت منهـ درس مهم ...*؟*
 


 
  *.،*​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أغسطس 2012)

*ايه الاسماء دي 

انا بحب اسم ولد اندرو وبنت بتول 

ايه مودك دلوقتي ؟
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> مش بتفرق معآيآ أوى *آلأسمــآء *:love34: ..
> 
> *,.*
> 
> ...


ممم تجربه شخصيه اتعلمت منها اني مثقش في حد ولا اصدق اي حد واني ابطل الطيبه الزياده عن اللزوم لان مش بقالها مكان في زماننا ده 


نفس السؤال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايه الاسماء دي
> 
> انا بحب اسم ولد اندرو وبنت بتول
> 
> ...



ههههههههه ايه
جيروم اسم قديس من القرن الرابع
و هيفين يعنى السماء
و هولى يعنى مقدس
و مارتيروس يعنى شهيد

+ مودى هادى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

أتعلمت ان مفيش حاجه اسمها صداقه وان مش اثق بسرعه في اي حد


تحب تقول ايه لربنا دلوقتي ؟؟
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2012)

> تحب تقول ايه لربنا دلوقتي ؟؟



اسمع صلاتى ولتكن مشيئتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2012)

نسيت اسال ههههه

+ اية سبب بركة ليك ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههه

ويل لمن تأتي منه العثره 


شفيعك مين ؟؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أغسطس 2012)

*البابا كيرلس وحبيبي البابا شنوده 

مثل شايفو صح من وجهه نظرك ؟
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

لسانكـ حصانكـ إن صونته صانكـ
ــــــــــــــــــــ
ما هو التاريخ اللى لا تنساه طوال حياتكـ وليه ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> لسانكـ حصانكـ إن صونته صانكـ
> ــــــــــــــــــــ
> ما هو التاريخ اللى لا تنساه طوال حياتكـ وليه ؟
> ​




17/3

تقول لمين كنت قلقان عليك شويه :beee:؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> 17/3
> ​



اممم أكيد علشان دا تاريخ نياحة بابا شنودة 


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تقول لمين كنت قلقان عليك شويه :beee:؟؟



يا سووووسة ..ماشى 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

عمركـ نمت وانت بتبكى ؟

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اممم أكيد علشان دا تاريخ نياحة بابا شنودة
> 
> اه طبعاااا
> 
> ...


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

سؤال:
اوصفنى بكلمة / بجملة ؟ 

​


----------



## أم أمونيوس (23 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> سؤال:
> اوصفنى بكلمة / بجملة ؟ ​


   معلش لسة متعرفتش عليكم كويس

لية كدة ؟
ههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> سؤال:​ اوصفنى بكلمة / بجملة ؟
> 
> ​


 

عندما عرف أن السكر يذوب فى الماء ترك السباحة .:a63:
هههههههه

تحب تقول لنفسك ايش ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

لا يا ثكر انا مش ثكر خالص :new4:

 حبى الكل حتى وانتى بعيده عن الكل - ودى نصيحة ليا من راهب - : )

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ

لو تمتلك مفتاح السعادة لمن تهديه ؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> لا يا ثكر انا مش ثكر خالص :new4:
> 
> حبى الكل حتى وانتى بعيده عن الكل - ودى نصيحة ليا من راهب - : )
> 
> ...




هههههههه لاثكر بس هه 

ههديه لبابا وماما واخواتي 

نفس السؤال ؟؟
​


----------



## marcelino (23 أغسطس 2012)

انا اتفرج بقى ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

لابويا وأمى واخواتى ولماى لاف اكيد 
ـــــــــــــــــــ

اذا اهانك انسان وانت تحبه لحد الجنون ماذا تقول له ؟​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> انا اتفرج بقى ​



منور يا مارو  :*

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اذا اهانك انسان وانت تحبه لحد الجنون ماذا تقول له ؟​


_*
لو كانت اهانة غير مقصودة بوضحله ان دى حسيتها اهانة .. لكن مفيش حد بحبه هيتعمد اهانتى و الا ميستاهلش حبى 

ايه نقطة ضعفك ؟ *_


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2012)

*نقطه ضعفي بكاء طفل او راجل 
مبحبش ابدا اشوف راجل بيبكي او طفل 

انت ام نبيل ولا انتصارات ولا فودا ؟
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أغسطس 2012)

> انت ام نبيل ولا انتصارات ولا فودا ؟


معنديش فووون هههههههههههههه :2: (بكدب)

+ نفس السؤال


----------



## PoNA ELLY (23 أغسطس 2012)

ام نبيل

نفس السؤال ؟؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2012)

* اناهي الله يخليها لينا ام نبيل ويخليلنا عروضها ويكتر من عملائها وتبحبحها شويه في عروضها  ويخليلها نبيل اللهم امين 

اخر مسج جاتلك بتقول ايه احكيلنا احكيلنا : )؟
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> * اناهي الله يخليها لينا ام نبيل ويخليلنا عروضها ويكتر من عملائها وتبحبحها شويه في عروضها  ويخليلها نبيل اللهم امين
> 
> اخر مسج جاتلك بتقول ايه احكيلنا احكيلنا : )؟
> *



لا تفكر فيما تستطيع ان تفعل بل فكر فيما يستطيع ان يفعله الله اطمئن فهو قادر

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2012)

ممم مسج جميله

اخر مسج من ام نبيل *:  اوشك رصيدك علي النفاذ . يمكنك استخدام سلفني شكرا لتستقبل 3 جنيه . كلم 444 (فضايح وربنا )

حكمه بتؤمن بيها ؟
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

[FONT=&quot]كتير.. منهم، لا يستطيع أحد العودة الى الماضى والبدء من جديد..لكن يستطيع كل واحد أن يبدأمن الآن..ويصنع نهاية جديدة .[/FONT]​​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​​ [FONT=&quot]لسانكـ حصانكـ إن صونته صانكـ .[/FONT]​​ 
*[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​​ ​​ [FONT=&quot]لاتنتظر الإهتمام من شخص معين...ولا تتضايق من شخص مهما أسآء إليك...فاجعل كل شخص ف...ي مكانه الطبيعي في قلبك...و لا تعطيه أكبر من حجمه في حياتك...لأن الغالي هو الذي يغليك...والحبيب هو الذي لا يجرحك...والصديق هو الذي لا يضرك..و غير ذلك لا تتعب تفكيرك فيه...هناك أشخاص يجب ألا...نمنحهم أكبر من حجمهم ..كي لا ...نخسر الكثير من حجمنا .
[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​​ [FONT=&quot]ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
  [/FONT]​​ ​​ نفسك تقول ايه لربنا بكل صراحة، لو مضايق او تعبان او مبسوط فرحان
نفسك تقوله ايه ؟
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
    [/FONT]*​​ ​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2012)

*اقوله ياربي تعبانه بمشاكل مليانة ارحمني يارب وقويني ورجعني ليك واكون فرحانة ..

بلد نفسك تزورها ؟
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

امريكا، قريب انشاء الله .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 الشخص الذى لا يعاتبك عندما تخطئ لا يحبك، مع ام ضد ؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2012)

*لا طبعا ضد لان اللي بيحبني لازم يفوقني ويعاتبني لو عملت الغلط ولازم يبقي قلبه عليا .. اومال يسبني اغرق في غلطي ويقول وانا مالي . يبقي بيحبني ازاي حبه برص*

نفس نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

نفس الاجابة
ـــــــــــــــــــــــ

 *ما هو اكثر شئ تخاف منه:*

*الموت*

*الفشل*

*غدر الصديق 

** خيانة الحبيب*


​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2012)

*ممم الموت مش بخاف منه ابدا بل بلعكس مستنياه
الفشل ياما فشلت في حاجات كتير وخلاص اتعودت
غدر الصديق معنديش اصدقاء اصلا عشان يبقي فيه غدر
خيانة الحبيب ممم اعتقد ان مفيش حبيب وفي ومخلص بنسبه 100%
يعني الاجابه مش بخاف من ولا حاجه فيهم

انت قاعد بتعمل ايه دلوقتي غير انك عالمنتدي احكيلي احكيلي ؟
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

فاتح الفيس، بشرب كوكاكولا .
ــــــــــ
صــف نفســـك بكلمتيـــن فقـــط.... .​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2012)

*صحتين علي قلبك مش الفيس الكولا : )

ممم انسانه تائهه !

لعبه بتحب تلعبها اااااااوي اي لعبه سواء عالنت او مع اصحابك ؟
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

: )

ـــــ
شطرنج، بلياردو .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
شــئ او شخــص غيــر مجــري حياتـــك؟!؟

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2012)

*امي حبيبتي

احلي هديه جاتلك ايه ومن م ي ن ؟
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (23 أغسطس 2012)

> احلي هديه جاتلك ايه


كتاب مقدس مفهرس من عالجنب


> ومن م ي ن ؟


اب اعترافى

ايه مبدئك فالحياة


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ايه مبدئك فالحياة


إنى أعرف* هدف وجودى* فيهــآ وأنفذهـ ..

*,.*

أيهـ هى* أبسط طريقة لإسعآد إنسآن* فى نظركـ ..*؟*



*.،*


​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> إنى أعرف* هدف وجودى* فيهــآ وأنفذهـ ..​
> 
> *,.*​
> أيهـ هى* أبسط طريقة لإسعآد إنسآن* فى نظركـ ..*؟*​
> ...


 
انك تتركو يكون على طبيعتو ويكون نفسو دون الحكم عليه او ادانتو 
ايه اكتر صفة تنفرك من الشخص اللى قدامك ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ايه اكتر صفة تنفرك من الشخص اللى قدامك ؟


*آلتمثيل وآلأقنعة*

*,.*

أكتر* شئ مُحير* بآلنسبآلكـ  ..*؟*



*.،*


 ​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *آلتمثيل وآلأقنعة*​
> 
> ​*,.*​
> أكتر* شئ مُحير* بآلنسبآلكـ  ..*؟*​
> ...


 
معنى الحياة 
ايه نوعية الافلام اللى بتحبها ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ايه نوعية الافلام اللى بتحبها ؟


لآيت كوميدى .. رومآنس .. رعب .. أكشن
*تقرياً كلهم كدهـ* :smile01

*,.*

        أمممم
إزآى* بتكون إنطبآعآتكـ* على آلنت ..*؟*



*.،*


 ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> لآيت كوميدى .. رومآنس .. رعب .. أكشن
> *تقرياً كلهم كدهـ* :smile01
> 
> *,.*
> ...



*لا انا مبكونش انطباعات على النت اصلا 

طولك كام سم ؟؟*


----------



## V mary (23 أغسطس 2012)

*أية قمة الأحراج دة 
١٥٣ سم 
أية اكتر موقف حصل معاك محرج في حياتك ؟​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

V mary قال:


> *أية قمة الأحراج دة
> ١٥٣ سم
> أية اكتر موقف حصل معاك محرج في حياتك ؟​*



هههه

موقف حصل كنت بعدي الطريق كدا :t23:


تقول لمين ماشي انا هعرف اتصرف معاك :act23:؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> موقف حصل كنت بعدي الطريق كدا :t23:
> ​




إيييه خبطك توكتوك  **


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تقول لمين ماشي انا هعرف اتصرف معاك :act23:؟؟


مش لحد : )​ 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

قول اسم اكتر فلم عربى عجبك ؟​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> قول اسم اكتر فلم عربى عجبك ؟​


كفكرهـ .. *هى فوضى*
و*تيمور وشفيقة *


*,.*

*أكتر ممثلين بتحبهم* .. عربى أو أجنبى



*.،*


​


----------



## Critic (23 أغسطس 2012)

> قول اسم اكتر فلم عربى عجبك ؟


نفسى يتفتح موضوع مخصوص بالفكرة دى
افضل واسوأ افلام عربى واجنبى


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

أحمد حلمى، محمد هنيدى، أحمد السقا
أجنبى مش بتابع كتير
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

أهلاوى والا زملكاوى ؟ 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> إيييه خبطك توكتوك  **
> 
> ياريت كان توكتوك ههههه​ ​





Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *أكتر ممثلين بتحبهم* .. عربى أو أجنبى
> 
> ...


عربي محمد هنيدي -عادي امام-حلمي

اجنبي توم كروز

نفسك تقول لمين أوووف ؟؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> أحمد حلمى، محمد هنيدى، أحمد السقا
> أجنبى مش بتابع كتير
> ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> 
> ...



زمالكاويه ومن غير تريقه :act23:

اقرب شخصيه ليك مين ؟؟


​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اقرب شخصيه ليك مين ؟؟
> ​


*بآبآ يسوع * ..

*,.*

شئ خرج عن توقعآتكـ وأدهشكـ ..؟



*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> زمالكاويه ومن غير تريقه :act23:
> 
> ​



هاااار اسود..هو لسه فيه لحد دولقتى ناس بتشجع الزمالك !! :thnk0001:
بس عبارة جميلة " زملكاوية ومن غير تريقة" ههههه عارفة اللى فيها


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> شئ خرج عن توقعآتكـ وأدهشكـ ..؟
> 
> ...



تَغير معاملة شخص قريب منى ..فعلا شئ ادهشنى
ـــــــــ

اختااار
من أقرب الناس إليك؟
أهل والدك
أهل والدتك

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *بآبآ يسوع * ..
> 
> *,.*
> 
> ...



شخصيه عملت حاجه قدامي في الكنيسه 

​ 


Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> هاااار اسود..هو لسه فيه لحد دولقتى ناس بتشجع الزمالك !! :thnk0001:
> بس عبارة جميلة " زملكاوية ومن غير تريقة" ههههه عارفة اللى فيها



ههههههههه اها التريقه اشتغلت اهو هههههه
:act23::act23:


اكتر كلمه بتحبها تقولها ليك شخصيه قريبه ليك ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اكتر كلمه بتحبها تقولها ليك شخصيه قريبه ليك ؟؟
> ​


أمممم
*أجمل آلكلآم *هو إللى بيكون غير متوقع  ..


*,.*

إمتى *بتتحدى نفسكـ* ..؟



*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> تَغير معاملة شخص قريب منى ..فعلا شئ ادهشنى
> ـــــــــ
> 
> اختااار
> ...



اهل ماما بيموتوا فيا بالذات الشباب ههههه
اهل بابا بيحبوني الكبار جدااا ههههه


اكتر كلمه ألمت قلبك ايه هي ؟؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أمممم
> *أجمل آلكلآم *هو إللى بيكون غير متوقع  ..
> 
> 
> ...



بتحدي نفسي لما بيكون في عمل في الخدمه صعب 

اصعب احساس حسيت بيه ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أمممم
> *أجمل آلكلآم *هو إللى بيكون غير متوقع  ..
> 
> 
> ...


لو حطيت هدف قدامى وعايز احققه : )​ 


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اكتر كلمه ألمت قلبك ايه هي ؟؟
> ​



اى كلمة مش كويسة فى حقى اكيد هتألمنى

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اعتذار تريد أن تقدمه لمن ؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> لو حطيت هدف قدامى وعايز احققه : )​
> 
> 
> اى كلمة مش كويسة فى حقى اكيد هتألمنى
> ...



لنفسي اكيييد


تقول لمين نفسي تكون جنبي دلوقتي ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اصعب احساس حسيت بيه ؟؟
> ​


تصدقى سؤال وجع بطنى وقلب المواجع 
سورى يا مرمر، مش ضرورى انى اجاوب 

سؤالى فوق ؟ ​


----------



## elamer1000 (23 أغسطس 2012)

> اصعب احساس حسيت بيه ؟؟


*لما حبيبتى اتجوزت*

*احلى جملة تحب تسمعها من اللى بتحبه ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## V mary (23 أغسطس 2012)

شي خرج عن توقعاتي وادهشني
*اللي بيحصل في مصر 
مين اكتر شخص شايف انه وقف جانبك وسعدك في حياتك ؟​*


----------



## V mary (23 أغسطس 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *لما حبيبتى اتجوزت*
> 
> *احلى جملة تحب تسمعها من اللى بتحبه ؟*
> 
> *+++*​


*احلي جملة هي 
قد أية انتي مميزة 
اللي بعدي ​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

V mary قال:


> *مين اكتر شخص شايف انه وقف جانبك وسعدك في حياتك ؟​*


أممممم
حقيقى هو* بآبآ يسوع* .. تدبيرهـ يقفوق آلعقول 

*,.*

        لو بصيت فى مرآيتكـ وسرحت .. يآ ترى *هتفكر فى أيهـ* ..*؟


*
مش عآرفة أنآ أيهـ آلأسئلة دى
:t23:


*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> تصدقى سؤال وجع بطنى وقلب المواجع
> سورى يا مرمر، مش ضرورى انى اجاوب
> 
> امممممممممممممم
> ...





Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> لو بصيت فى مرآيتكـ وسرحت .. يآ ترى *هتفكر فى أيهـ* ..*؟
> 
> ...



انا عارفه يااختي ايه الاسئله دي هههههههه


هو مش هفكر هقول لنفسي يامجنونه يامجنونه هههههه


تحب تقول انت انسان جميل لمين هنا 
غيري انا طبعا هههههه؟؟
​


----------



## elamer1000 (24 أغسطس 2012)

*الى Secret_flower*

*نفس السؤال*

*+++*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

جميل من ناحية إيه ؟..
جمال الشكل..الله اعلم
جمال الروح ..كتير
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
من هو الشخص الذى لا ترفض له طلب ؟

​


----------



## سرجيوُس (24 أغسطس 2012)

هقول من انت لا اعرفك
اذا خرجت يوم وفى قلبك ضيق اى مكان ترتاح فيه ولمن تحكى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> من هو الشخص الذى لا ترفض له طلب ؟
> 
> اي انسان بيكون محتاج لي
> ...





سرجيوُس قال:


> اذا خرجت يوم وفى قلبك ضيق اى مكان ترتاح فيه ولمن تحكى



اكيد المكان الكنيسه واحكي لربنا وماما العدرا
وبعدهم اختي 

نصيحه لاي شخص ؟؟
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (24 أغسطس 2012)

> نصيحه لاي شخص ؟؟


اذا خسرت كل شى فاعلم انك لم تخصر شىء لان معك الله وهو كل شىء
نفس السؤال للى بعدى


----------



## elamer1000 (24 أغسطس 2012)

*انظر للسماء ستجد كل ما يطلبه قلبك*

*نفس السؤال*

*+++*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> نصيحه لاي شخص ؟؟
> ​


كُن نفسكـ ..

*,.*

*أفضل وسيلة* بتعبر بيهآ عن نفسكـ ..*؟*



*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

صمت ونظرات لو مضايق، غير كدا .. بأبتسامة وتبادل الكلام .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
نفس السؤال ؟ 
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (24 أغسطس 2012)

اسلوب حواري وتعبيرات وجهي 

بتعمل ايه لو حد اسء فهمك ف موقف وزعلان منك وحتي مش قابل تكلمه ؟؟​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

هوضحله قصدى وافهمه وبكدا ابقى عملت اللى عليا..وله حرية الاختيار لو كان عايز علاقتنا ترجع كويسة زى الاول او لا . 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

إلى أين تأخذكـ أحلام اليقظة ؟
​


----------



## elamer1000 (24 أغسطس 2012)

*الى الموت او الحياة*

*الحقيقة او السراب*

*السؤال : بتعمل ايه لو حد اساء فهمك فى موقف وزعلان منك وحتي مش قابل تكلمه ؟؟*

*+++*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (24 أغسطس 2012)

> *السؤال : بتعمل ايه لو حد اساء فهمك فى موقف وزعلان منك وحتي مش قابل تكلمه ؟؟*


بقول يا رب اتدخل 

ايه اكتر حكمة بتمشى بيه فحياتك؟


----------



## elamer1000 (24 أغسطس 2012)

*القى على الرب همك فهو يعولك*

*نفس السؤال ؟*

*+++*

​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (24 أغسطس 2012)

الجواب اللين يصرف الغضب

ايه مواصفات شريك حياتك اللي بتحلم بيها ؟؟​


----------



## سرجيوُس (24 أغسطس 2012)

انه تحبنى زى ما هحبه
نفس السؤال


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 أغسطس 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> ايه مواصفات شريك حياتك اللي بتحلم بيها ؟؟​


*مُعين نظيرى* ..

*,.*

فى نظركـ .. أيهـ هو أهم سبب لـ *شقآء آلإنســآن* ..*؟*

 


*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

البعد عن الله 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــ

إذا قدر لكـ أن تحكم العالم فما الذى اترغب فى تغييره ؟
​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> البعد عن الله
> 
> ــــــــــــــــــــــــ​
> إذا قدر لكـ أن تحكم العالم فما الذى اترغب فى تغييره ؟​


 
الجهل والتعصب 
نفس السؤال


----------



## سرجيوُس (24 أغسطس 2012)

> إذا قدر لكـ أن تحكم العالم فما الذى اترغب فى تغييره ؟


هحاول اغير فكرة الكرهية بين الناس

اذا اتيحت لك الفرصة بالالتقاء بكل اعضاء المنتدى دا فالكنيسة بتاعتك 
هتعمل ايه


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

اكيد هنتهز الفرصة واتقابل معهم
ــــــــــــــــــــــ

ما هى المواضيع التى كانت محببة إليك أثناء الدراسة ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هحاول اغير فكرة الكرهية بين الناس
> 
> اذا اتيحت لك الفرصة بالالتقاء بكل اعضاء المنتدى دا فالكنيسة بتاعتك
> هتعمل ايه



دي سعادته الكون مش هتكفي هكون فوق فوق السعاده 
بجد


لو اترشحت لرئيس الجمهوريه لمده اسبوع هتعمل ايه ؟؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ـ
> 
> ما هى المواضيع التى كانت محببة إليك أثناء الدراسة ؟
> ​



كنت مش بحب الدراسه هههه

سؤالي فوق 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اكيد هنتهز الفرصة واتقابل معهم
> ــــــــــــــــــــــ
> 
> ما هى المواضيع التى كانت محببة إليك أثناء الدراسة ؟
> ​


أمممم 
*مش موآضيع معينة بس موآد على بعضهآ ههههـ*
كيميآ .. فيزيآ .. ريآضيآت بأنوآعهآ

وكمآن آلنحو وآلبلآغة


*,.*

أكتر موقف مش بتنسآهـ يخص* درآستكـ *..*؟*
 


*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أكتر موقف مش بتنسآهـ يخص* درآستكـ *..*؟*
> 
> 
> 
> *.،*​



الرياااااضه كنت بحبه جدااااااا
وحصل موقف معايا بقيت مش بحبه خااااالص لدرجه العقده منه :smil8:


ممكن تعمل ايه علشان اللي بتحبه ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ممكن تعمل ايه علشان اللي بتحبه ؟؟
> ​


أى شئ *مآيخآلفش قنآعآتى* ...


*,.*

موآصفآت* آلشخصيآت* إللى بتعجب بيهآ ...*؟*
 


*.،*
*

*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أى شئ *مآيخآلفش قنآعآتى* ...
> 
> 
> *,.*
> ...



دمه خفيف -يحب الضحك مش النكد-
مثقف دينيا وعاميا-بحب الشخصيه الذكيه
اللي بتفهم علطول وبرد رد مقنع كدا
دا اللي فكراه دلوقتي

تعمل ايه لااعز صديق خانك طلب لقائك في بيته ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

اعتقد مش هيكون ليا مزاج انى اروحله او اقابله اصلا،  لو طلب إن اللقاء بينا يكون عندى
اكيد هوافق على حضوره، واشكـ انى اوافق يكون لى صديق مرة أخرى..هتكون علاقة محدودة .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ما هى البرامج الاذاعية او التلفزيونية التى تستهويكـ ؟ 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ما هى البرامج الاذاعية او التلفزيونية التى تستهويكـ ؟
> ​


برآمج *آلأسئلة *وآلمعلومآت آلعآمة
وأكيد آلبرآمج *آلحوآرية* ..

*,.*

شئ *بتعتذر* عنهـ لنفسكـ ..؟
 


*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

مش عارف او مافيش..اصل الصراحة اسئلة مش ليها اجابة - يمكن بالنسبالى بس -  

ـــــــــــــــــــــ

ماهى المواضيع التى يستهويكـ بحثها مع الاصدقاء ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> مش عارف او مافيش..اصل الصراحة اسئلة مش ليها اجابة - يمكن بالنسبالى بس -
> 
> ـــــــــــــــــــــ
> 
> ...



لو اولاد بحب اتكلم عن الرجل بيحب ايه مش بيحب ايه 
علاقه البنات مع الاولاد

لو بنات بحب اتكلم معاهم في حاجات تخص البنات 


تحب تقول لمين كان نفسي تفهمني صح ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تحب تقول لمين كان نفسي تفهمني صح ؟؟
> ​


*مش لحد* .. 

*,.*

إمتى بتفضل تكون* وحيد *..*؟*

 


*.،*​


----------



## Critic (24 أغسطس 2012)

> إمتى بتفضل تكون وحيد ..؟


من حين لآخر بتعمد البقاء مع نفسى فقط علشان ألم شتات نفسى

حاجة فخور ان انت عملتها ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> من حين لآخر بتعمد البقاء مع نفسى فقط علشان ألم شتات نفسى
> 
> حاجة فخور ان انت عملتها ؟




حاجه كدا عملتها انهارده 


كلمه تقولها لنفسك ؟؟
​


----------



## bob (24 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> كلمه تقولها لنفسك ؟؟
> ​


*اصبر
بتعمل ايه لما تتضايق ؟*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

bob قال:


> *اصبر
> بتعمل ايه لما تتضايق ؟*



أوقات بتعصب
واوقات بقعد لوحدي


امتي تحب تكون وسط اصدقائك ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

بقعد لوحدى .
ـــــــــــــــــ

ما هى المهام التى تعتقد أن بإمكانكـ أداءها بشكل جيد ولم تسنح لك الفرصة حتى الآن ؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> امتي تحب تكون وسط اصدقائك ؟؟
> ​



لما بكون مبسوط 

سؤالى فوق ... ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ما هى المهام التى تعتقد أن بإمكانكـ أداءها بشكل جيد ولم تسنح لك الفرصة حتى الآن ؟
> ​



​ ان اقتل حد هنا:act23:بس للاسف مش هيهون عليا :t19:


نفسك تقول لربنا ايه دلوقتي ؟؟​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

قوليلى عليه بس وأنا اللى هقوم بالواجب 

أقول لربنا: توبنى يا رب فأتوب .

ـــــــــــــــــ

ما هى الاعمال التطوعية التى تفضل القيام بها ؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أغسطس 2012)

ازاله الكوووووووووووون
عمرك فكرت في اللا شئ عندما يتحد بالشعور في مكنوناتك واللا شعور الداخلي 
لو فهمت حاجه  ابقي قابلني 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش عاوزه اسال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2012)

*مممم في مثل بيقولك اعمل حاجتي بايدي ولا اقول لحد ياسيدي ههههه

يعني انا هسأل وهجاوب نفسويتي عاتي خالص : )

مممم ايه هو لونك المفضل  ؟؟
بسم الله الاجابه تونس : ) 

ممم لو رجع بيك الزمن لورا كام سنه تحب يرجعهم ؟ ولماذا 
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> 
> ممم لو رجع بيك الزمن لورا كام سنه تحب يرجعهم ؟ ولماذا
> *


*أمممم لآ مآحبش*

أولاً .. لإنى بنفس تفكيرى هوصل لنفس آلنتآيج
ثآنياً .. حتى لو قآبلت مشآكل أو أخطأت فدآ أثقل شخصيتى وأفآدنى بآلتأكيد

 *,.*

إمتى بتقول .. "* يآ ريت* " ..*؟*



*.،*​ 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أغسطس 2012)

لما يحصل شىء نتيجه لفعل عملته خطاء
 ساعتها بندم و اقول يا ريت-


 هل بالساهل تشك فى صديق عندك لو شخص جه يشكك فيه؟؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هل بالساهل تشك فى صديق عندك لو شخص جه يشكك فيه؟؟


لآ طبعاً طآلمآ صديق يبقى* لآزم يكون بينآ ثقة *.. 
وآلشكـ مش هيتوجد إلآ لو هو عمل شئ صعب يستحق آلشكـ فعلاً

وكمآن مآينفعش أحكم على شخص بنآء على *كلآم منقول* ..!

 *,.*

آممم
*ممكن تمنح حد ثقتكـ آلكآملة* ..؟
وليهـ ..؟؟
 


*.،*​ 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

إذا كان الشخص قريب منــى فأمنحه ثقتى، لكن الشخص الذى تعطى له الثقة ثم يخونها..مستحيل أثق فيه مرة أخرى.
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

إلى أين تأخذكـ أحلام اليقظة ؟
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أغسطس 2012)

الى جهنم 


*هل حلمت يوم بحلم و وجدته تحقق؟؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هل حلمت يوم بحلم و وجدته تحقق؟؟*


بآلتأكيد *حصل* ...

*,.*

آخر* موقف مضحكـ* حصل معآكـ ..*؟ :t23:*



*.،*

​


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أغسطس 2012)

> آخر* موقف مضحكـ* حصل معآكـ ..*؟ :t23:*


مفيش للاسف
نفس السؤال


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أغسطس 2012)

* بقيت عضوه مباركه فى منتدى تانى و مكنتش اعرف ان المبارك بيبقا اخضر*
* افتكرتهم لحظو حبى للون الاخضر-- روحت باعتا للاداره و المشرفين رساله حب و غرام و شكر انهم اخدو بالهلم انى بحب الاخضر و حبو يفرحونى و كنت مش مسدقه هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
* طبعا  متخيله انهم اتقلبو من على الكراسى من الضحك*
* و محدش رضى يحرجنى -- شكلى صعبت عليهم*
* بعد كام يوم جمعت ان الى مكتوب تحت اسمه مبارك بيبقا لونه اخضر!!*
* فرسلت لهم رساله تانيا اشكرهم انهم مش احرجونى *
* بس طبعا احرجت جدا-- قال اخدو بالهم انى بحب اكتب بالاخضر قال فغيرو اسمى و كتبوه اخضر ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

* هل استمرت صداقه من الطفوله حتى يومك هذا؟؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * بقيت عضوه مباركه فى منتدى تانى و مكنتش اعرف ان المبارك بيبقا اخضر*
> * افتكرتهم لحظو حبى للون الاخضر-- روحت باعتا للاداره و المشرفين رساله حب و غرام و شكر انهم اخدو بالهلم انى بحب الاخضر و حبو يفرحونى و كنت مش مسدقه هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> * طبعا  متخيله انهم اتقلبو من على الكراسى من الضحك*
> * و محدش رضى يحرجنى -- شكلى صعبت عليهم*
> ...


هههههههههههـ
حقيقى إنتِ رهيبة فطستينى من آلضحكـ ههههههههـ

أمممم
لآ للأسف من ثآنوى وفيمآ فوق " *صدآقة قوية* "

*,.

*       مين *أكتر شخص* أثر فيكـ وفى حيآتكـ .. وإزآى ..؟



*.،*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أغسطس 2012)

كتير مش حد معين
بس عجبني اوي قصه مريام فارس 
لانها شجاعه 
وعرفت تواجه كل الصعوبات اللي في طريقها 
وانت ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

* *صديقة ليآ* فى مرحلة معينة من عمرى
كآنت مثآل للإرآدة وآلطموح وحآفز مميز فى حيآتى  ..

*...*

أكتر شئ بيفرحكـ وبيديلكـ *تفآؤل* لو تعبآن ..*؟*
 

*.،*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أغسطس 2012)

ممممممممم
دايما بيكون كلام التشجيع 
وانت؟


----------



## elamer1000 (25 أغسطس 2012)

*حب الاخرين*

*نفس السؤال ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

يســـوع : )
ــــــــــــــــــــــ

اُكتب لنا قصة قريتها قبل كدا وأخدت عبرة منهـا ؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اُكتب لنا قصة قريتها قبل كدا وأخدت عبرة منهـا ؟
> ​


أمممم طيب بس *هختصرهآ*

هى بتحكى عن أخ إحتآج لفلوس فى محنة مآ
فطلبهآ من أخوهـ وأخوهـ قآلهـ هيتصرف وهيرد عليهـ فى وقت معين
آلمهم جهـ آلوقت وأخوهـ مفيش منهـ خبر وتليفونهـ مقفول
فقآل بكدهـ أكيد هو بيتهرب منى
لكن بعدهآ بسآعة تقريباً أخوهـ زآرهـ ومعآهـ آلفلوس وأتأسف للتأخير علشآن كآن بيبيع آلموبآيل وبيجيب آلفلوس ..

آلعبرهـ 
>> *آلمحبة لآ تظن آلسوء ومآنتسرعش فى حكمنآ على آلنآس* <<

*,.

 *ليهـ آلإنسآن دآيمــاً *غير رآضى* عن حآلهـ ..؟


 
*.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2012)

*لانه دايما بينظر للاخريين 
وخصوصا اللي اعلي منه في المستوي المادي والاجتماعي والثقافي 

لكن لو فكر مره واحده بس ينظر للي اقل منه في المستوي بكل مافيه
صدقيني هيرضي علي حاله بنسبه 100% وهيشكر ربنا دايما علي حاله.

وللاسف كلمه "لـــــــــــــو" طايره في الجـــــــــــو

ايه هي اسعد مراحل عمرك بالنسبالك ؟ 
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لانه دايما بينظر للاخريين
> وخصوصا اللي اعلي منه في المستوي المادي والاجتماعي والثقافي
> 
> لكن لو فكر مره واحده بس ينظر للي اقل منه في المستوي بكل مافيه
> ...




ثالثه ثانوي والكليه 

نفس تقضي يوم فين ؟؟
​


----------



## elamer1000 (26 أغسطس 2012)

*فى اسيوط*

*نفس السؤال ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2012)

*في اليكس عالبحر بالتحديد

لونك المفضل ؟
*


----------



## elamer1000 (26 أغسطس 2012)

*بمبى

نس السؤال ؟

+++
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لونك المفضل ؟
> *


أبيض , سمآوى

*,.

 **سؤآل *مش لآقيلهـ إجآبهـ ..؟


 
*.،*​


----------



## dr.d (26 أغسطس 2012)

من الذي كتب سفر الملوك الثاني؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2012)

*وبما انه نسي يسيب سؤال انا هسال

اغنيه او ترنيمه بقالها فتره معلقه معاك ايه هي ؟
*


----------



## marcelino (26 أغسطس 2012)

اغنيه رامى جمال حصل خير 

ليه الخطيه طعمها حلو ؟​


----------



## dr.d (26 أغسطس 2012)

ترنيمة اشتقنا ليك..وشكرا للاهانة
سؤال مش لاقيله اجابة؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2012)

الخطية عمر ما كان طعمها حلو ده الانسان هو اللى متهياله انها حلوة  لكن لو الانسان ده قريب من ربنا عمره ما هيحس ان الخطية طعمها حلو 
ليه الناس مش بتحب بعض​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2012)

dr.d قال:


> ترنيمة اشتقنا ليك..وشكرا للاهانة
> سؤال مش لاقيله اجابة؟


*انا مش عارفه حضرتك تقصد ايه بكلمه اهانة ؟؟!
عموما مش معني اني قولت ان حضرتك نسيت تسيب سؤال وانا حطيت سؤال يبقي كده فيها اهانة لحضرتك !!

واجابتي علي سؤالك ليه الناس مابقتش تحب بعض علي راي رورو ايهاب ؟ 

دي كانت اجابتي وسؤالي في نفس الوقت 
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

 *حصل خير يآ جمآعة :flowers:​

​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> ليه الناس مش بتحب بعض​


*لمآ بتكتر مسآؤى آلإنسآن *
بتقل محبتهـ

بس طبعاً *عدم آلمحبة مش قآعدة*  ..

*,.

 **هدية *مميزهـ بآلنسبآلكـ ومش هتنسآهآ ..*؟* 
 
 
*.،*​​


----------



## the shepherd (26 أغسطس 2012)

> *هدية مميزهـ بآلنسبآلكـ ومش هتنسآهآ ..؟ *​



 
*مج مطبوع عليه مجموعة صور ليا و اسامي صحابي *
*" كان هدية منهم علشان مسافر "*​ 
​*نفس السؤال*​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 أغسطس 2012)

ورده اهداها لى مدمن معرفوش كان بيتعالج و كان بينتظر زيارتى  مع راهبات المدرسه كل اسبوهين


نفس السؤال


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ورده اهداها لى مدمن معرفوش  كان بيتعالج و كان بينتظر زيارتى  مع راهبات المدرسه   كل اسبوهين
> 
> 
> نفس السؤال



جواب من تلات بنوتات صغنتتين بيعبروا فيه عن حبهم ليا 
ديه اجمل هديه 
نفس السؤال


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

تمثال كبير لبابا يسوع 



(ممكن أضحي بنفسي علشانك) تقولها لمين ؟؟​


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تمثال كبير لبابا يسوع
> 
> 
> 
> (ممكن أضحي بنفسي علشانك) تقولها لمين ؟؟​



اقولها لأهلى 
نفس السؤال


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> (ممكن أضحي بنفسي علشانك) تقولها لمين ؟؟​


*لبآبآ يسوع *طبعاً ,
ثم* أى إنسآن بحبهـ *..

*,.

 *أيهـ رأيكـ فى* إنكآر آلذآت *فى زمنــآ ..*؟* 
 
 
*.،*​​


----------



## راشي (27 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *لبآبآ يسوع *طبعاً ,
> ثم* أى إنسآن بحبهـ *..
> 
> *,.
> ...




لو لم يكن ممكن  لما امرنا به ربنا يسوع.. وهو موجود بس قل شوية في الزمن دا
نفس السوال


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أغسطس 2012)

> أيهـ رأيكـ فى* إنكآر آلذآت *فى زمنــآ ..*؟*



اتمنى اكتسب فضيلة انكار الذات
الفضيلة درجات مش هنكتبسها مرة واحدة 
دى عايزة نعمة ربنا اولا وجهادنا ثانيا فى الحياة الروحية

+ ايه السلبيات اللى نفسك ماتكونش موجودة فى خدام الايام دى ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 أغسطس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> + ايه السلبيات اللى نفسك ماتكونش موجودة فى خدام الايام دى ؟



أمممم
آن *آلبعض* بتتحول عندهـ آلخدمة وروحهآ لمجرد وظيفة ..
أو للأسف كمجد شخصى ..

*,.*

إمتى *بتتحدى *نفسكـ ..*؟*


*.،*​


----------



## the shepherd (27 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أمممم
> 
> آن *آلبعض* بتتحول عندهـ آلخدمة وروحهآ لمجرد وظيفة ..
> أو للأسف كمجد شخصى ..​
> ...


 

مفتكرش اني اتحدتها قبل كدة 
لما بحبها تساعدني في حاجة بحاول اعبرلها عن حبي و ثقتي فيها بشكل اقوي 
مش اني اتحداها و احطها تحت ضغط 

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 أغسطس 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> مفتكرش اني اتحدتها قبل كدة
> لما بحبها تساعدني في حاجة بحاول اعبرلها عن حبي و ثقتي فيها بشكل اقوي
> مش اني اتحداها و احطها تحت ضغط
> 
> نفس السؤال ​


بتحدآهآ *لمآ بحس إنهآ هتستسلم*
بس مش لآزم آلتحدى يكون تعنيف ..
 بيبقى *تحفيز* وثقة فيهآ إنهآ تقدر تجتآز آلصعوبآت  ..


*,.*

  أيهـ هى* أهم موآجهة* عملتهآ فى حيآتكـ ..*؟

* 

*.،*​


----------



## the shepherd (27 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> بتحدآهآ *لمآ بحس إنهآ هتستسلم*​
> بس مش لآزم آلتحدى يكون تعنيف ..
> بيبقى *تحفيز* وثقة فيهآ إنهآ تقدر تجتآز آلصعوبآت  ..​
> 
> ...


 

قطعت بنفسي و بطريقة مباشرة و صريحة علاقة بأخر 

نفس السؤال​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


لمآ قررت* أبطل أرضى آلنآس* على حسآب نفسى ومشآعرى  ..

*..*


*نقطة تحول* فى حيآتكـ ..؟

 

*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*​
> 
> 
> لمآ قررت* أبطل أرضى آلنآس* على حسآب نفسى ومشآعرى  ..​
> ...


 
لما ابتديت افكر وساعتها اتمنيت لو كنت عمرى مافكرت 

نفس السؤال


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لما ابتديت افكر وساعتها اتمنيت لو كنت عمرى مافكرت
> 
> نفس السؤال



هههههـ تصدقى* وأنآ كمآن*
بس دآ أحسن من عدمهـ :smile01

*,.*

*سؤآل* صعب تجآوب عليهـ ..*؟

* 

*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أغسطس 2012)

اكتر عضو تحبه بالمنتدى؟ و اكتر عضو نفسكـ تولع فيه؟ 
 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

أجمل سنوات مرت عليكـ ؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

*سنة 2008  كلها واول 4 شهور  من 2012 دي كانت اجمل ايام حياتي 

ايه اجمل تأمل بتحب تسمعه للبابا شنوده ؟
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> 
> ايه اجمل تأمل بتحب تسمعه للبابا شنوده ؟
> *


*كلهم* صدقينى  :new8: 

*,.*

*فكرة مجنونة* نفسكـ تنفذهآ ^_^ ..*؟*


*.،*​


----------



## the shepherd (28 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *كلهم* صدقينى :new8: ​
> 
> ​*,.*​
> *فكرة مجنونة* نفسكـ تنفذهآ ^_^ ..*؟*​
> ...


 

بفكر الاجازة الجاية اصرف نظر عن فكرة الارتباط و اطلع اوربا " ابعزق التحويشة الي لسه محوشتهاش " او تركيا او اي مكان جديد 

نفس السؤال​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2012)

فكره مجنونه!!!ممممممممممممم
ممممممممم
مممممممممممممممممممممممممم
نفسى اتنكر فى شكل ولد و انزل بليل فى الشارع و امشى براحتى و اقعد على القهاوى و اشرب شاى فى الخمسينه و العبلى دور طاوله و امشى اعاكس فى البنات و اروح فى انصاص الليالى هههههههههههههههههههههههه اشوف شعورهم بيبقا ايه 
(مفيش جنان اكتر من كدا هههههه)

نفس السؤال


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> فكره مجنونه!!!ممممممممممممم
> ممممممممم
> مممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> نفسى اتنكر فى شكل ولد و انزل بليل فى الشارع و امشى براحتى و اقعد على القهاوى و اشرب شاى فى الخمسينه و العبلى دور طاوله و امشى اعاكس فى البنات و اروح فى انصاص الليالى هههههههههههههههههههههههه اشوف شعورهم بيبقا ايه
> ...



نفسى اروح مكان عالى اوى وارمى نفسى من فوقيه  :smile01

نفس السؤال


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> فكره مجنونه!!!ممممممممممممم
> ممممممممم
> مممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> نفسى اتنكر فى شكل ولد و انزل بليل فى الشارع و امشى براحتى و اقعد على القهاوى و اشرب شاى فى الخمسينه و العبلى دور طاوله و امشى اعاكس فى البنات و اروح فى انصاص الليالى هههههههههههههههههههههههه اشوف شعورهم بيبقا ايه
> ...


ههههههههـ خودينى معآكـِ :smile01


نفسى* أعيش على جزيرهـ لوحدى* وأشوف هستحمل لأمتى ^_^

*,.*


بتعمل أيهـ لمآ بتقع مثلاً أو بيتتحط فى موقف محرج* وسط آلنآس ..؟


* 
*.،*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ههههههههـ خودينى معآكـِ :smile01
> 
> 
> نفسى* أعيش على جزيرهـ لوحدى* وأشوف هستحمل لأمتى ^_^
> ...



بضحك  :59:
نفس السؤال


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

مش دايما بتحط  فى مواقف محرجة، لانى لو روحت مشوار بخمن ايه المواقف المحرجة اللى ممكن اقع فيها والاقيلها حل، مثلا الإعداد للمقابلة بعمل حسابى ايه الغرض الحقيقى للمقابلة و الخطوات التمهيدية والاستخدامات المباشرة التى يمكن أن أجدى فيها.
 وممكن اقابل الشخص الفولانى، ولو قابلته هتكلم معاه ازاى...يعنى بحاول اخمن ايه اللى المواقف المحرجة االلى ممكن اقع فيها وبدرسها .

لكن لو وقعت فى موقف ومش عامل حسابى ... فالأفضل انى ابتسم

نفس السؤال ؟ 

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2012)

على حسب نوع الموقف-- بس اعتقد غالبا هبتسم و احاول اتصرف كأن الموقف عادى و اتعامل-

لو قاعد فى نادى انت و صديق و قمتو من الكرسى تبصو على حاجه و انتم وقفين بس كل واحد سايب شىء على كرسيه-- يعنى كمان لو قعدتم منغير ما تبصم تلاقو الكرسى تحتيكم المفروض-- تعمل ايه و لو لقيت واحده بكل بجاحه شالت الى كان على كرسى ووضعته على الكرسى الى جنبه و شالت الكرسى و ماشيا!!!
توقفها و تقول لها هاتى الكرسى تانى؟ و لا تسكت و تضرب كف على كف و تروح تدورلك على كرسى تانى؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

هندلها بصوت واطى وهكلمها بإبتسامة انى انا قاعد على الكرسى دا
وطبعا من الذوق إنها ترجعه او تستأذن لانها محتاجاه ضرورى وفى كلا الحالتين ..مافيش مشاكل هوافق وهروح ادور على كرسى تانى، لكن تاخده غصب دى هيبقى فيها كلام تانى
ــــــــــــــــــــــ

ما هو العمل الذى استمتعت بأدائه أكثر من غيره ؟  ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2012)

تقديه يوم  و خدمه الاطفال الى موجودين فى العباسيه

 نفس السوال


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2012)

> ما هو العمل الذى استمتعت بأدائه أكثر من غيره ؟



فى المنتدى هنا لما بعمل اى فهرس للموضوعات او ارتب موضوعات وانسقها 
ببقى فرحان 

اما فى الحياة عامة لما ببقى فى الخدمة ببقى مرتاح نفسيا كتير

+ احلى دير زرته؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

*دير مارمينا ودير السريان تحفه اوي

احلي نكته سمعتها وعجبت جدا ؟
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2012)

> احلي نكته سمعتها وعجبت جدا ؟



مش متذكر حاجة دلوقتى 

+ تيب نفس السؤال


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

كتير، منهم..اتنين محششين واحد بيسأل التانى لو صحيت من النوم لقيت نفسكـ ميت هتعمل إيه ؟
قاله هتجنن طبعا .
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

أفضل شخصية فى رأيكـ ؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

*الاستااااذ الررررررررائع النبغه شعبان عبد الرحيم . واااااااااااااااااااايه 


مفيش شخصيه معينه في بالي 

ايه اكتر اسم وتوقيع لعضو بيعجبك ؟
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2012)

> ايه اكتر اسم وتوقيع لعضو بيعجبك ؟



انا معجب بنفسى قصدى بتوقيعى واسمى هههههههههه شوفتى الاتضاع

+ تيب نفس السؤال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

*عجبني اسم حبوا اعدائكم .. واي توقيع فيه صورة للبابا شنوده اكيد اكيد بيعجبني ..*

*فيلم عربي بتحب  تتفرج عليه كتير وقصته اثرت فيك ؟*


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2012)

بحب الفيلم بتاع انور وجدى والبنت اللى بتغنى معانا ريال ههههههههه

+ تحبى يرجع ايه من الزمن اللى فات ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

*اه بجد ده فيلم رائع واكيد اللي بيأثر فيك الريال *. بهنيك علي اختيارك الجبار 

*اللي نفسي يرجع منه مستحيل يرجع
لان اللي بيعدي النهارده مش راجع بكره تاني 

بس لو امكن يبقي يرجعوا اخر 4 شهور فاتوا يااااريت


نفس السؤال
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 أغسطس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> + تحبى يرجع ايه من الزمن اللى فات ؟


كل زمن فيهـ آلكويس وآلسيئ
محتآج آلنآس بس ..* تعيشهـ صح*

*,.*

آمممم
طيب لو معآكـ* طآقية آلأخفآ *هتعمل بيهآ أيهـ *>* سؤآل فآنتآزيآ :t23: ..*؟
** 
* 

*.،*​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2012)

> طيب لو معآكـ* طآقية آلأخفآ *هتعمل بيهآ أيهـ *>* سؤآل فآنتآزيآ :t23: ..*؟*



تصدقى سؤال غريب بس كويس بس معتقدش هتفيدنى بصراحة ههههههههه

+ تيب تحبى تعيشى لحد كام سنة كدة ربنا يديكى طولة العمر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

*انا بالنسبالي لو ينفع اموت بكره الصبح الساعه 8 و5 يبقي كويس جداا


ايه هوايتك المفضله .؟
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 أغسطس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> تصدقى سؤال غريب بس كويس بس معتقدش هتفيدنى بصراحة ههههههههه
> 
> + تيب تحبى تعيشى لحد كام سنة كدة ربنا يديكى طولة العمر


مش هتفرق حتى لو هموت بكرهـ
*آللى بتمنآهـ بس أكون مستعدهـ وقتهآ* 


*,.*

آمممم لو عرفت  " *بعد عمر طويل *" .. إن دآ هو آخر يوم ليكـ
هيكون آيهـ شعوركـ ..*؟
*  

*.،*​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2012)

لا متقوليش كدة الرب يبارك عمرك وتعيشى يارب قد عمر متوشالح بس هههههههه

+ هوايتى الاولى دراسة اللغات ودلوقتى بحب النت والفتوشوب 

+ هاتى ايه على حرف ال ط

من غير غش ها


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا بالنسبالي لو ينفع اموت بكره الصبح الساعه 8 و5 يبقي كويس جداا
> 
> 
> ايه هوايتك المفضله .؟
> *


بعد آلشر عليكـِ حبيبتى ... 



*هوآيآتى هى آلرسم وآلقرآءهـ*

*,.*

وسؤآلى فوق ..*
* 

*.،*​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2012)

> آمممم لو عرفت  " *بعد عمر طويل *" .. إن دآ هو آخر يوم ليكـ
> هيكون آيهـ شعوركـ ..*؟*



بامانة عادى هههههههه بس هفضل اصلى لحد ما تيجى اللحظة ههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2012)

تيب ظبطوا الاسئلة وقولولى ههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

ممم طوبي لصانعي السلام  . ومن غير غش 


هديه جاتلك ومش قادر تنساها ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2012)

> هديه جاتلك ومش قادر تنساها ؟



تمثال من الفسفور الاصلى بتاع زمان دة لصورة اكليل الشوك
دى هدية عمرى ما انساها

+ نفس السؤال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

*اها كارت صغنن بتاع هدايا مكتوب فيه كلمتين بس لكن كانوا بيعبروا عن كل الكلام اللي ممكن يتقال
هو جاني مع هديه بس الكارت عجبني ولفت نظري اكتر 

كلمة بتقولها علي طول او لزمة ايه هي ؟
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

تمام
اشطات
عفكرة
ماشى
اوكــ
ـــــــــــــــــــ

أغنية لا تمل من سماعها ؟

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

*بيييييييس

بص اي اغنيه لجورج وسوف وفيروز مستحيل امل منهم 

نفس السؤال تصدق ؟
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

على حسب مزاجى ^_^
لو رايق اى اغنية لـ إليسا او جنات
لو مش رايق ممكن على فاروق او مصطفى كامل ..
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

إسأل نفسكـ سؤال وجاوب عليه ؟ ^_^
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

*ممم مين علي فاروق ده الاجابه مش عارفاه 

لو كنت رايح مشوار بتاكسي وبعد ماوصلت وانت جاي تحاسب السواق 
اكتشفت انك نسيت محفظتك في البيت ومش معاك ولا سحتوت ماذا ستفعل ؟
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ممم مين علي فاروق ده الاجابه مش عارفاه
> 
> لو كنت رايح مشوار بتاكسي وبعد ماوصلت وانت جاي تحاسب السواق
> اكتشفت انك نسيت محفظتك في البيت ومش معاك ولا سحتوت ماذا ستفعل ؟
> *



ههههههههههه بس يعني ايه سحتوت ههههههه
هتصل بابا واقوله الحقني هههههه

تعمل ايه لو صديق عمرك اللي خانك عزمك علي فرحه وانتوا اصلا علاقتكم وصلت لعدم الكلام ؟؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههه بس يعني ايه سحتوت ههههههه
> هتصل بابا واقوله الحقني هههههه
> 
> تعمل ايه لو صديق عمرك اللي خانك عزمك علي فرحه وانتوا اصلا علاقتكم وصلت لعدم الكلام ؟؟
> ​



*سحتوت يابنتي دلع الجرشنات :smile01

ممم مادام عزمني يبقي هروح لان زي الكتاب مقال فرحا مع الفرحين .. وسلم واخد بعضي وامشي بسو

انت راضي عن نفسك بنسبه كام % ؟
*


----------



## elamer1000 (29 أغسطس 2012)

*85%*

*ممكن اجاوب على سؤال كمان عجبنى 






طيب لو معآكـ طآقية آلأخفآ هتعمل بيهآ أيهـ > سؤآل فآنتآزيآ :t23: ..؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*كنت هعمل خير كتير من غير حد ما يعرفنى*

*سؤالى : اكتر حاجة مهمة تتمناها فى شريك حياتك ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *85%*
> 
> *ممكن اجاوب على سؤال كمان عجبنى *
> 
> ...


تعقيبا بس علي اجابتك انت ممكن تعمل خير كتير في الخفاء بدون طايقه الاخفا ولا حاجه ..

اكتر حاجه اتمناها في شريك حياتي . الرجــــــــــوله اللي بجد والجدعـــــــــــنه اللي بدون مقابل . والشهــــــــامه الحقيقيه . 
والتدين والاخلاق اكيـــــــــد .
لو لسه فيه حد بالصفات دي يبقي احنا لسه في زمن المعجـــــــــزات ..

نفس السؤال ؟؟


----------



## elamer1000 (29 أغسطس 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*مش بالسهل كده اوقات كتير بتكونى مش فى الخفاء والمديح بيكون صعب فتحبى تختفى*

*احنا فى زمن المعجزات دائما*

*اكتر صفة هى ان تحب بجد*

*حب وافعل ما شئت القديس اغسطينوس*

*دى اهم صفة وتكون بنت ربنا وبتحس ها وبتفهم كويس يعنى روح وقلب وعقل حلوووووووووووووووووين*

*يارب الاقيها *

*سؤالى : جرح الخيانة ممكن يتنسى ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## سانتي (29 أغسطس 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *مش بالسهل كده اوقات كتير بتكونى مش فى الخفاء والمديح بيكون صعب فتحبى تختفى*
> 
> ...



*حسب مكانة الشخص...

بتحب الدراسة ^^؟​*


----------



## elamer1000 (29 أغسطس 2012)

*كنت بدرس عادى مش حب وسيلة*

*سؤال : ممكن تسامح حبيب خانك ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

*لو اقنعني بسبب خيانتو ممكن اسامح بس منسااااااااااااااش 

حلم نفسك تحققه ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أغسطس 2012)

اجيب عربية هههههههه
مين الشخص اللى تحب اول ما تصحى من النوم تلاقي رسالة منه على الموبايل​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا يحقق كل احلامك يارب


مممممممم شخص في بالي كده 
نفس السؤال + ايه مضمون الرساله اللي تحب تلقاه ؟
*


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

مستحل ابعد عنك
وهفضل احبك مهما حصل
----------------
تعمل اية دلوقتى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

*قاعده علي المنتدي بتصفحو 
ايه المنتديات اللي مشترك فيها غير هنا ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أغسطس 2012)

منتدى الكنيسة فقط 
ماهى هوايتك المفضلة​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> منتدى الكنيسة فقط
> ماهى هوايتك المفضلة​


كتابتة الشعر الرومانسى 
والتمثيل
نفس السؤال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

*معنديش هوايات معينه 

اكتر اسم عضو وتوقيع عضو بيعجبوك ؟
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *معنديش هوايات معينه
> 
> اكتر اسم عضو وتوقيع عضو بيعجبوك ؟
> *




الاسم اسم واثقه فيك يارب
التوقيع كان توقيع عامله كيرلس 


تحب تقول لمين مرسي كتيير ؟؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يخليكي بجد 

احب اقول مرسي كتير ليكي ولرورو وحبووا اعدائكم وسمير والامير ومارتينا ومنتدي الكنيسة باكملة ^^

اوصفلي ايه اللي موجود في المكان اللي انت فيه دلوقتي ؟


----------



## elamer1000 (30 أغسطس 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*اهدى مكان فى العالم*

*نفس السؤال ؟*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

اها انا قاعده في اوضه قدامي الكمبيوتر وفيه كنبتين 
وبعيد شويه كده السرير وورايا شباك وقدامي الدولاب
وفيه مج شاااي بس فاضي لسه شارباه .. بسو ^^ 

اه وفيه ازازه ميه مشبررره 

ممكن تسامح حبيب عمرك لو كدب عليك كدبه كبيره ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اها انا قاعده في اوضه قدامي الكمبيوتر وفيه كنبتين
> وبعيد شويه كده السرير وورايا شباك وقدامي الدولاب
> وفيه مج شاااي بس فاضي لسه شارباه .. بسو ^^
> 
> ...




لما يكون في حبيب هههههههه
نبقا نشوف هنسامح ولالا

نفسك تعمل ايه دلوقتي ؟؟
​


----------



## elamer1000 (30 أغسطس 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*تصدقى دى وصفك صح*

*انا قاعد فى الصالة وفاتح وجنب الكمبيوتر الفلاشة وموبايلى*

*اسامح حبيبى هو لو حبيبى هيبقى بيحبنى ولو بيحبنى هيعرف انه مش يكدب على لانى مش بحب الكدب بس لو كدبة كبيرة يبقى غير مستحق لحبى وثقتى وهفك منه بس هبقى اسامحه*

*نفس السؤال ؟*​


----------



## elamer1000 (30 أغسطس 2012)

*نفسى ارد على اللى بيطلب منى*

*ممكن تسامح حبيب عمرك لو كدب عليك كدبه كبيره ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*للاسف اه انا ممكن اسامحه لان التسامح من طبعي 
بس اسامحه مره واحده بس
ولو اتكررت يبقي ااااوت 

مين مثلك الاعلي ؟
*


----------



## elamer1000 (30 أغسطس 2012)

*السيد المسيح*

*لو انفصلت عن حبيبك وارتبط بغيرك تكلمه تانى بعد قد ايه وقت ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*هكلمو بعدها علي طول واباركلو علي الارتباط الجديد
وهتمنالو ربنا يسعده واللي مالقهوش معايا يلاقيه مع الارتباط الجديد

(مش منفسنه انا ) ^^

اه وعلي فكره اللي بيحب حد اووي بجد وبأخلاص صدقني بيتمناله راحه البال وفرحه القلب ..


نفس السؤال تصدق ؟
*


----------



## elamer1000 (30 أغسطس 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*بعد 3 سنين*

*انت / ى حبيت / ى بجد ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

اهاا حبيت جدااا جدااااااااا جدااااااااااا 
بس للاسف حبيت في زمن مفيهوش حد بيقدر الحبيب بصفه عامه ولاالحب بصفه خاصه ...

تصدق بجد بجد نفس السؤال ؟^^


----------



## elamer1000 (30 أغسطس 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه نفس الاجابة ونزود احيا بأمل انه يوجد بجد زى وزيك*

*ايه شعورك بجد لو اللى ارتبط بغيرك مش سعيد فى حياته تقوله ايه ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*ياريت بجد يبقي في ناس بتحب بصدق ووفاء ... 


بجد هبقي حزينه جدا علشااااااااانه لاني زي ماقولتلك من حبه لو بحبه بجد هتنماله فرحه قلب وراحه بال

مثل مؤمن بيه ؟


*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 أغسطس 2012)

الوقت كالسيف 

ويوووووووو ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*مممم
يامـأمنه للرجال يامـأمنه للميه في الغربال ^^

اكتر ممثل مصري بتحبه ؟
*


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

عادل امام
.................
اكتر ممثل هندى
كوميديا بتحبو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*للاسف مقدرش افيدك لاني مبحبش الهندي ومبحبش افتي

ممم ايه هي نغمه فونك ؟
*


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

ضنايا حبيبى
ولدى يسوع
عارفها
............
نفس السؤال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*طبعا دي ترنيمه تحفه

انا حاطه نغمه اشتقنا ليك اوي يارعينا من اول : جوه قلوبنا يابابا شنوده ايام وشهور وسنين هتفوت عايش في قلوبنا ومش هتموت .....

ايه اكتر قصة عجبتك لقديس ؟
*


----------



## elamer1000 (30 أغسطس 2012)

*اغسطينوس*

*نفس السؤال؟*

*+++*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طبعا دي ترنيمه تحفه
> 
> انا حاطه نغمه اشتقنا ليك اوي يارعينا من اول : جوه قلوبنا يابابا شنوده ايام وشهور وسنين هتفوت عايش في قلوبنا ومش هتموت .....
> 
> ...



قصة القديس مارسلينو
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*بعشق اوي قصة القديس موسي الاسود
بحبه جداااا بجد بركته وشفاعته تكون معانا امين 

اول حاجه بتعملها اول ماتصحي واخر حاجه قبل ماتنام ايه ؟
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أغسطس 2012)

اول حاجه بعملها اول ما اصحى--- بفتح عينى 
و اول حاجه بعملها قبل ما انام -- بقفل عينى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نفس السؤال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*يااااااه ده ايه العبقريه دي 
ده انتي مفيش منك اتنين
هههههههههههه  بس معقوله بتقدري تعملي كل ده لوحدك 


انا اول حاجه بعمل لما بصحي بغسل سناني واخر حاجه برضو بغسل سناني .

تقول لمين : ارجع بقي كفايه بعااااد ؟
*


----------



## elamer1000 (30 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه لا احد

نفس السؤال ؟

+++​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

بقولها لنفسي ارجعي لربنا وكفايه بعاااد بقي كفااااايه


طلب اطلب منك ومقدرتش تلبيه لظروف منعتك ممكن نعرف ايه الطلب ومش هرخم واقولك ايه الظروف ؟^^


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طلب اطلب منك ومقدرتش تلبيه لظروف منعتك ممكن نعرف ايه الطلب ومش هرخم واقولك ايه الظروف ؟^^



حقيقى مش فآكرة ..
بس* أكيد حصلت* ..


*,.

*أيهـ هو تعريف " *آلقدر *" من وجهة نظركـ ..*؟**


 
.،*​


----------



## amalon (30 أغسطس 2012)

*الصدف الجميلة و الدروس القاسية التي ينبغي تعلمها بينما لانزال نحيا..

ماذا تعني الموسيقا لك؟*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 أغسطس 2012)

دنيا ثانية تحرك احاسيسي دوما
نفس السؤال


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أغسطس 2012)

> ماذا تعني الموسيقا لك؟



يااااااه معرفش اعيش من غير موسيقى 
فى الترانيم والموسيقى الهادية بحب قوى البانفلوت 
ليها تاثير قوى انها تحسن من مزاجى 

+ لما تحسى بملل بتعمل ايه ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> + لما تحسى بملل بتعمل ايه ؟


برسم أو أسمع موسيقى أو أقرأ .... أو أنآم ههههـ



​ *,.*

قدم *نصيحة* للى قبلكـ  ...




* .،*​ 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أغسطس 2012)

> قدم *نصيحة* للى قبلكـ  ...



انا اقدم نصيحة ههههه

انا عايز اللى ينصحنى ههههههه

+ لكن علشان متزعليش " متخليش حاجة تشغلك عن ربنا مهما ان كانت "


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*لا تدين لكي لا تدان

لعبه بتحب تلعبها اوي سواء عالنت او مع اصدقاءك في الحياة ؟
*


----------



## amalon (30 أغسطس 2012)

*معركة المخدات )))))))

هل مازلت تتذكر حبك الأول؟*


----------



## elamer1000 (30 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نزلت فيه ضرب لما مات

نفس السؤال ؟

+++


----------



## amalon (30 أغسطس 2012)

*كل يوم...

ماهو أكبر ندم بحياتك؟*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*عدم قربي من ربنا بشكل دائم ومستمر

ايه بتحبها اوي من الانجيل ؟
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> 
> ايه بتحبها اوي من الانجيل ؟
> *


" *أستطيع كل شئ فى آلمسيح آلذى يقوينى* "


*,.
**
*إمتى ممكن ترجع فى كلآمكـ *...؟



.،*


 ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أغسطس 2012)

> إمتى ممكن ترجع فى كلآمكـ*...؟*


ارجع فى كلامى قدام اى طفل يقولى علشان خاطرى لانى بحب الاطفال خالص


+ احب الالوان اليك ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*الاسود

اكتر عضو بترتاحلو كتير في المنتدي ؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 أغسطس 2012)

فوفو
واللي بعدي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

فوفو واحبوا وبنت الكنيسه ورورو ايهاب وسمير والامير وناس كتير ^^

عملت ايه النهارره من اول ماصحيت لحد دلوقتي ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 أغسطس 2012)

مممم
نضفت البيت و عملت مكرميه 
وبعدها نت وتلفزيون وبعدها نت


----------



## elamer1000 (31 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> مممم
> نضفت البيت و عملت مكرميه
> وبعدها نت وتلفزيون وبعدها نت




عملتى ايه ؟

+++


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 أغسطس 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> عملتى ايه ؟
> 
> +++



في ايه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> في ايه


اكيد قصده يعني ايه مكرميه دي لاني انا كمان مش عارفاها ؟!

ايه اصعب امتحان مر عليك في حياتك   .. اقصد امتحان الهي ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايه اصعب امتحان مر عليك في حياتك   .. اقصد امتحان الهي ؟


إن *جهـ عليآ وقت شكيت فيهـ فى أيمآنى*
بس نشكر ربنآ كآنت نقطة تحويل مسآر لحيآتى ( *للأفضل  *)


 *,.*

نآوى *تقضى يومكـ *إزآى أنهآرهـ *^_^ *..*؟*



*.،*​ 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> إن *جهـ عليآ وقت شكيت فيهـ فى أيمآنى*
> بس نشكر ربنآ كآنت نقطة تحويل مسآر لحيآتى ( *للأفضل  *)
> 
> 
> ...



اها اتقضي وخلاص :cry2:


اكتر صفه بتحبها ومش بتحبها في شخصيتك ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

الصفة اللى بحبها فى نفسى: لما أعرف هقولك او لما يكون ..هقولك ^_^ 

الصفات اللى مش بحبها فى نفسى: عنيد، كتيير ببقى باااارد اوى وكإنى طالع من فريزر وخصوصا لو حد فكر يستفزنى، اوقات بكون تنكـ، .. كفاية كدا خلى الطابق مستور 


نفس السؤال ؟  
​


----------



## elamer1000 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*اكتر صفة ممكن نقول كويسة لا اتكلم بسرعة*
*اما مش كويسة ضبط حواسى 100%*

*نفس السؤال ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (2 سبتمبر 2012)

الاتنين ااجابتهم وحده 
وهي التمرد

هل عندك استعداد ترحل عن العالم بكره ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (2 سبتمبر 2012)

الاتنين ااجابتهم وحده 
وهي التمرد

هل عندك استعداد ترحل عن العالم بكره ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هل عندك استعداد ترحل عن العالم بكره ؟


*لآ* .. فيهـ حآجآت كتير نقصآنى علشآن أكون مستعدهـ 


 *,.

 *أمتى *دموعكـ بتتحول لأبتسآمة*  ..*؟*

 *
.،*​ 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 سبتمبر 2012)

> أمتى *دموعكـ بتتحول لأبتسآمة*  ..*؟*



ايه السؤال المؤثر دة هههههههههههههههه

+ حقيقى دة بيحصل لما اكون موجوع قوى وابص لربنا والاقى نظراته الحنينة ليا 
فببتسم له هو رجايا


+ نفس السؤال كنت هكتب نفس الرجاء ههههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ايه السؤال المؤثر دة هههههههههههههههه
> 
> + حقيقى دة بيحصل لما اكون موجوع قوى وابص لربنا والاقى نظراته الحنينة ليا
> فببتسم له هو رجايا
> ...


هههههـ تقريباً نفس آلرجآء
قصدى نفس آلأجآبة *^_^*
*
لمآ بلآقى أيد ربنآ بتعزى ألآمى* ...

 *,.

 **أمنية* حآبب أنهآ تتحقق قريب ...*؟*

 *
.،*​ 



​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 سبتمبر 2012)

> *أمنية* حآبب أنهآ تتحقق قريب ...*؟*



+ صدقينى فكرت كتير لقيت كل الامانى باطلة وقبض الريح

+ لكن نفسى ارجع لحالتى الروحية اللى تخلينى اتلذذ بالرب يسوع



+ جملة حلوة سمعتيها فى ترنيمة عن ربنا بتحبى تقولهاله دايما ايه هى ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> + جملة حلوة سمعتيها فى ترنيمة عن ربنا بتحبى تقولهاله دايما ايه هى ؟



*مآبتنسآش أبداً يآ ربى آللى أتكآلهـ عليكـ *


 *,.

 *أمتى بتحس إنكـ *متحرر* من كل قيود آلعآلمـ ..*؟

* 
 *
.،*​ 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 سبتمبر 2012)

> أمتى بتحس إنكـ *متحرر* من كل قيود آلعآلمـ ..*؟*


لما اطلع من سر الاعتراف واتناول اجمل احساس بجد بالحرية 


+هقولك مرنمين وحضرتك ترتبيهم من حيث الافضل بالنسبة لحضرتك

( فيفيان السودانية _ ايرينى ابو جابر _ هايدى منتصر _ فاديا بزى _ مريم بطرس _ منال سمير
ايفيت سمير _ سارة معروف _ ديانا ماهر )


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> +هقولك مرنمين وحضرتك ترتبيهم من حيث الافضل بالنسبة لحضرتك
> 
> ( فيفيان السودانية _ ايرينى ابو جابر _ هايدى منتصر _ فاديا بزى _ مريم بطرس _ منال سمير
> ايفيت سمير _ سارة معروف _ ديانا ماهر )


فآديآ بزى
إيرينى أبو جآبر
فيفيــآن
هآيدى منتصر

*وآلبآقى نفس آلدرجة تقريباً*

 *,.

 *أكتر *عظة أو تأمل* سمعتهـ وأثر فيكـ ..*؟

* 
 *
.،*​ 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 سبتمبر 2012)

> أكتر *عظة أو تأمل* سمعتهـ وأثر فيكـ ..*؟*



حوار مع الله لمثلث الرحمات قداسة البابا شنودة

وبحب قوى قوى ابونا داود لمعى كل عظاته لها تاثير روحى قوى عليا

+ نفس السؤال


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> فآديآ بزى
> 
> إيرينى أبو جآبر
> فيفيــآن
> ...


 هى صلاه للبابا شنوده-- عندى على الكمبيوتر -- صلاه رائعه  و بيطلب من الرب يعرفه الطريق و بيطلب من الرب ان يرجع إلينا ليرجعنا إليه...


نفس السؤال


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.

 *عظة جميلة جداً  .. لقدآسة آلبآبآ شنودة
*عن آلرجآء وأنعكآسهـ على حيآتنآ*

 *..

 *أهم شئ أو شخص عملو *أضآفة لحيآتكـ *..*؟*

 ​ 

 
 *
.،*​ ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> *عظة جميلة جداً  .. لقدآسة آلبآبآ شنودة
> *عن آلرجآء وأنعكآسهـ على حيآتنآ*
> ...



كتييير كذا شخصيه


غمض عنيك وافتحها ...قول اتخيلت ايه ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> غمض عنيك وافتحها ...قول اتخيلت ايه ؟؟
> ​


أتخيلتنى *على جزيرة لوحدى*
بحر وهوآ وأيس كريم .. مش عآرفة هيجى أزآى بس مش مشكلهـ ههههـ 


*,.*

*مكآن مميز *وقريب من قلبكـ ..*؟*



*.،*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أتخيلتنى *على جزيرة لوحدى*
> بحر وهوآ وأيس كريم .. مش عآرفة هيجى أزآى بس مش مشكلهـ ههههـ
> 
> 
> ...



بيتنا :t25:
نفس السؤال


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> بيتنا :t25:
> نفس السؤال


الكنيسة 
ماهى هوايتك المفضلة ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ماهى هوايتك المفضلة ​


آلرسم .. آلقرآءهـ

*,.

 **سؤآل* مآبتحبش تجآوب عليهـ ..*؟*
 *
* * 

.،*​​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*متى ستتزوج...*

*ما الذي لايعجبك في الرجل وفي المراة؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *ما الذي لايعجبك في الرجل وفي المراة؟*


*آلإتنين عيوبهم مشتركة* .. فبتفرق حسب آلشخصيآت

بس مش بيعجبنى آلأنسآن آلمبآلغ أو آلغير مبآشر .. أو آلتبعى آلغير مستقل بشخصيتهـ وقنآعآتهـ
و آللآ مبآلى .. وآللى بيحمل أخطآئهـ على غيرهـ 

بس كفآية كدهـ *^_^*



​ 
*,.

 *أمتى بتحب تكون *وحيد* ...*؟*
 *
* * 

.،*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*



,. 

​أمتى بتحب تكون وحيد ...؟​



.،​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

ممكن ارد...

عندما احب ان اكتب شيئا...:lightbulb:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

تقريبا معظم الوقت انا بقيت بعشق الوحدة :08: لكن اكتر وقت لما اكون متضايقة :vava:

نفس السؤال


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*متى تشعرين / تشعر انك على خطا؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *متى تشعرين / تشعر انك على خطا؟*


*لمآ أخآلف قنآعآتى ومبآدئى*


 *,.

 *بتتصرف أزآى* لو أختلفت *مع حد قريب منكـ على شئ مصيرى ومهم ..؟
 *
* * 

.،*​ ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 سبتمبر 2012)

اتحاور معاه واحاول اقنعه اقتنع اوك مش اقتنع خلاص


تقول لمين بجد نفسي اقولك كل اللي في قلبي
بس خايف ؟
​


----------



## احلى ديانة (9 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اتحاور معاه واحاول اقنعه اقتنع اوك مش اقتنع خلاص
> 
> 
> تقول لمين بجد نفسي اقولك كل اللي في قلبي
> ...



لاعز انسانة على قلبى

لما بتبقى محتاج تطلع الى جواك ومش عارف بتعمل اية​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 سبتمبر 2012)

احلى ديانة قال:


> لاعز انسانة على قلبى
> 
> لما بتبقى محتاج تطلع الى جواك ومش عارف بتعمل اية​



بتكلم مع ربنا
او ممكن ابكي برتاح جدااا


تحب تقول لمين منك لله ؟

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تحب تقول لمين منك لله ؟
> ​


*كلنآ* مننآ لله 


*,.
*
 *تفتكر أيهـ هو أهم سبب لشقآء آلأنسآن* ..؟


* 
.،*​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2012)

> *تفتكر أيهـ هو أهم سبب لشقآء آلأنسآن* ..؟



بالتاكيد لبعده عن ربنا مصدر الرجاء


+ درس مكنش ينفع تتعلميه غير بتجربة ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 سبتمبر 2012)

ممم
الندل يعيش ندل ويموت ندل 
معروف لن تنساه ؟


----------



## چاكس (9 سبتمبر 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> [SIZE="5"
> معروف لن تنساه ؟



*كتاب غير نشاطى فى الحياة تدريجيا 

نفس السؤال ... معروف لا تنساه ؟؟*[/SIZE]


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 سبتمبر 2012)

من البشر شخص بيساعدني جدا في حياتي المهنيه وبيساعدني اوصل لمستويات الاحتراف 
انسان جرحك ولم تستطيع مسامحته ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 سبتمبر 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> من البشر شخص بيساعدني جدا في حياتي المهنيه وبيساعدني اوصل لمستويات الاحتراف
> انسان جرحك ولم تستطيع مسامحته ؟



هي شخصيه جرحتني بس سامحتها خلاص


نفس السؤال
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 سبتمبر 2012)

في حد جرحني وعمري ما هنساله ده
لان مش كل حاجه بتتغفر
 اغلي حد علي قلبك 
""؟


----------



## Samir poet (9 سبتمبر 2012)

مفيش حد 
....................
بتفكرفى اية دلوقتى


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 سبتمبر 2012)

في الاختراع اللي بخترع فيه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ويو؟


----------



## Samir poet (9 سبتمبر 2012)

بفكراسالك سؤال
هههههههههه
نفسك تسافر


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 سبتمبر 2012)

هو ده اللي زانقك يعني 
ههههههههههه
هموت واروح الاكس
واللي بعدي


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هموت واسافر بره البلد ديه 

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 سبتمبر 2012)

جاوبت 
يوم من الايام من كتر قله ذوق اللي قدامك معرفتش غير انك متردش عليه مين وامتي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 سبتمبر 2012)

قريب 
واحده معايا في الخدمه
اها ربنا يسامحها بقا


تقول لمين ميرسي اوووووووي ليك ؟؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 سبتمبر 2012)

للدنيا
انت مقرف ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

لواحد هنا 

تقول لمين بجد اتصدمت فيك ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تقول لمين بجد اتصدمت فيك ؟؟
> ​



مآبقتش بتصدم صدقينى 

*,.*​ 
تقول لمين "* وأهو بكرهـ نقول كآنت ذكرى* " .. غير عمرو ديآب *o_O*




 *.،*​


----------



## oesi no (11 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> مآبقتش بتصدم صدقينى
> 
> *,.*​
> تقول لمين "* وأهو بكرهـ نقول كآنت ذكرى* " .. غير عمرو ديآب *o_O*
> ...


وانا لسه هستنى لبكرة علشان تبقى ذكرى وحياتك فى نفس اليوم
احنا مش بنحب نضيع وقت ابدا
فى الوقت الحالى مهديهاش لحد ومتمنهاش تحصل 
السؤال 
بتحب فى قصة حب ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 سبتمبر 2012)

ايوا-- بس  قصه حب عن قصه حب تفرق ههههههههه
و انت محددتش النوع يا كبيييير 

 إيه اول شىء بتفتكره لما حد يقول لك (فاكر ايام الطفوله؟)؟؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 سبتمبر 2012)

لبس المدرسه
هههههههههههه
وانت ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2012)

بساطة ايمانى بجد

+ اعطى لقب لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*الله بجد علي سؤالك 
وبما اني كنت عنده امبارح وفرحت اووي 
ممكن اقول عليه هو فرحه قلبي الحقيقيه 

نفس السؤال ؟
*


----------



## elamer1000 (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*معلم الأجيال*

*نفس السؤال ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (11 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الله بجد علي سؤالك
> وبما اني كنت عنده امبارح وفرحت اووي
> ممكن اقول عليه هو فرحه قلبي الحقيقيه
> 
> ...



*حلو خالص افتكرتينا بالصلاة*

*+++*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

أبويا حبيبى
ــــ

فى برنامج "فى النور"..فى رأيك من المحاور الأفضل بالنسبة لك.. م/إيهاب صبحى والا د/ دينا ؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *معلم الأجيال*
> 
> *نفس السؤال ؟*
> 
> *+++*​


الاسد المرقسي 
لسان العطر 
فم الذهب 
براءه الاطفال 


مكان نفسك تروحله اااوي ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مكان نفسك تروحله اااوي ؟


 
*دير آلأنبآ تومآس آلسآئح* 


*,.*​ 
*لحظة *أتمنيت عمركـ يقف عندهآ ..*؟*​ 


*.،*​ 


​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*امبارح وانا في مزار البابا اتمنيت الوقت ميمشيش عشان انا ممشيش 


وانت ؟
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*​
> *لحظة *أتمنيت عمركـ يقف عندهآ ..*؟*​
> 
> 
> *.،*​



لحظات حلوة كتير مرت عليا لكن مش تمنيت عمرى يقف عندها
راضى بالحلو وبالمر لان بكدا الدنيا بيبقى طعمها احلى.

مـــنورة 
ــــــ


فى برنامج "فى النور"..فى رأيك من المحاور الأفضل بالنسبة لك.. م/ إيهاب صبحى والا د/ دينا ؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*الاتنين حلوين جدا ومحاوريين كويسين جداا وانا بحبهم خالص 
بس يمكن بميل شويه لدينا 

  ايه اكتر اكتر اختراع عجبك علي مر السنين ؟
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايه اكتر اكتر اختراع عجبك علي مر السنين ؟*


 
*أخترآع آلآلة آلبخآرية*
هو سبب آلثورة آلصنآعية فى آلعآلم 

عن نفسى أنآ بقدر جداً آللى أخترع آلشكولآ هههههـ* ^_**

*,.*​ 
*أكتر شئ* بيديلكـ نشآط ودفعة للحيآهـ ..؟​ 


*.،*​ 


​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*ثقتي في ربنا واملي في بكره 

مين اكتر عضو  بتفرح لما بتلاقيه ضمن المتواجدين الان ؟؟
عضو واحد بسي والاجابه اجبااااااااري : )
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ثقتي في ربنا واملي في بكره
> 
> مين اكتر عضو  بتفرح لما بتلاقيه ضمن المتواجدين الان ؟؟
> عضو واحد بسي والاجابه اجبااااااااري : )
> *



ههههههه اجباري كمان
بأمانه في كذا حد 
بس اكيد اكيد من ضمنهم انتي



اكتر كلمه صدمتك من شخص قريب ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههه اجباري كمان​
> 
> بأمانه في كذا حد
> بس اكيد اكيد من ضمنهم انتي​
> ...


 


كآن* موقف أتعآملت فيهـ بغير محبة* من شخصية مفروض أنهآ قريبة منى ​ 

*,.*​ 
آخر حآجة بتفكر فيهآ قبل مآ تنـآم ..؟​ 



*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> كآن* موقف أتعآملت فيهـ بغير محبة* من شخصية مفروض أنهآ قريبة منى ​
> 
> *,.*​
> آخر حآجة بتفكر فيهآ قبل مآ تنـآم ..؟​
> ...



اكيييد ربنا طبعااا

تقول لمين صعب الموقف عليا ؟؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*لكل اللي كانوا حواليا وانا في اصعب موقف مر عليا في حياتي ! وللاسف هما مش حاسين 

اكتر تأمل بتحب تسمعه للبابا ايه هو ؟
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2012)

هو كلهم بحبهم بس بحب تامل الرجاء وفلسفة الالم وربنا موجود


+ سمعتى ترنيمة اجمل خدام ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> + سمعتى ترنيمة اجمل خدام ؟



*لآ* مش سمعتهآ ..

*,.

**(* آلمغرور , آلمنآفق , آلغبى , آلحشرى , آلمحبط *)*

أختآر شخصية من دول - أو أكتر - وقولنآ* بتتعآمل معآهآ إزآى* ..*؟*



*.،
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

سؤال حلو : )

لو اتعاملت مع شخص واتضحلى انه ( مغرور- منافق - حشرى ) معاملتى معاه بتقل ومش بستخدم الكلام كوسيله للتعبير عن شخصيته لكن عن طريق نظرتى له بعرف اوصل رسالتى اليه

الغبى بفهمه قصدى بطريقة افضل واكثر وضوح
المحبط - دا انا استاذ ورئيس قسم فى الموضوع دا ^_^- طالما ما زلت موجودا داخل مــ   صــ   ــر

نفس السؤال ؟ 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*(* آلمغرور , آلمنآفق , آلغبى , آلحشرى , آلمحبط *)

لو بحبهم هصليلهم كلهم ان ربنا يدينى حكمة انى اتعامل معاهم 
واحنا ربنا علمنا نحب كل الناس فهصلى للكل 

المحبة أقصر الطرق لكل الشخصيات مهما ان كانت الخطية ليها اثرها فيها 


+ ايه علاج قساوة القلب من وجه نظرك ؟
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*علاجها التقرب من ربنا ولازم ربنا يدخل القلب القاسي ده 

حلم بيتكرر معاك باستمرار ايه هو ؟


*


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> _*+ ايه علاج قساوة القلب من وجه نظرك ؟*_



*​​​*أنآ بحس إن معظم آللى قلبهم قآسى بيكون دآ رآجع لقسوهـ وألآم هم سبق وعآنوآ منهآ
فبيستخدموآ قسوتهم درع علشآن يحموآ نفسهم بيهـ من تكرر دآ

*دول محتآجين حنآن وأمآن علشآن يتجآوبوآ*
أمآ آللى قسوتهم نآبعة من مطآمعهم و أسلوب بيتبعوهـ .. فدول مفيش علآج ليهم غير *آلصلآهـ*



*,.

*أمتى بتكون *عنيد *..*؟*



*.،
*​*
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2012)

عايزة الصراحة انا من صفاتى العند !
بس بحاول اتغير اهو ههههههه
+ نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

لما بحس اللي قدامي عنيد ههه

ايه الصفه اللي ممكن تخسر انسان قريب منك  ؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

"الكــذب"

لو ربنا قالك اطلب طلبة واحدة وهتتحقق.. هتقوله ايه ؟​


----------



## elamer1000 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

زوجة حسب قلب الله

نفس السؤال ؟

+++


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> زوجة حسب قلب الله
> 
> نفس السؤال ؟
> 
> +++




هطلب منه ان مش يسبني ابدا 
ويخليني معاه


تقول لمين هههه راحت عليك ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> لو ربنا قالك اطلب طلبة واحدة وهتتحقق.. هتقوله ايه ؟​



إنى أعيش فى *سلآم*  ..

*,.
*
*إمتى بترفض آلوآقع* ..؟



*.،*
​ 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تقول لمين هههه راحت عليك ؟؟
> ​


*
*
ههههـ آلزمآلكـ 

سؤآلى فوق ^_^


*.،*
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههه مالهم الزمالك يابنت  هههههههه

برفض الواقع لما بكون مجروحه اوحزينه 


مركب غرقت ومطلوب تختار واحد من الاتنين علشان تنقذه
ياحبيب ياصديق
هتختار مين ؟؟
​


----------



## elamer1000 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

هنقذ الاتنين واضحى بنفسى

نفس السؤال

+++​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

هنقذ الحبيب 

امتي اخر مره ضحكت من قلبك ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههه مالهم الزمالك يابنت  هههههههه
> 
> 
> ​


*
*
أوبس .. هو أنتِ طلعتى منهم :new6:


*آلنهآردهـ* كآنت آخر مرة أضحكـ من قلبى :new8:
 


*,.
*
*آكتر شئ بيسعدكـ *..؟
 


*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *
> *
> أوبس .. هو أنتِ طلعتى منهم :new6:
> 
> ...



لما بكون وسط الناس اللي بحبهم وبيحبوني 

نفس السؤال


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

لما الزمالك يخسر 

كتيير .. على رأسهم انى اكون حابب الكل ومحبوب منهم .
ـــــــــــــــــ
انجرحت قبل كدا من صديق او حبيب، ولو... ايه كان رد فعلك ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

لا صديق
انا لما بنجرح ببعد 

تقول لمين انا اتصدمت اوووي فيك ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.
*
ههههـ وآضح إن آلمنتدى كلهـ أهلآوى إلآ أنتِ يآ *مرمر *:new8:


آمممم
لآ شكر ربنآ* مش إنجرحت :*)


.*.*.
*
طيب نفس آلسؤآل ..
* 


*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تقول لمين انا اتصدمت اوووي فيك ؟؟
> ​



لشخص معرفة​ 


Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> *
> 
> *
> ...



يييييه كتير .. رد فعلى بيختلف من جرح لاخر ,, غالبا بكبر دماغى والتزم بالصمت

ــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اغنية لا تمل من سماعها ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> *
> ههههـ وآضح إن آلمنتدى كلهـ أهلآوى إلآ أنتِ يآ *مرمر *:new8:
> 
> *.،*​




هههههههههههههه
بالروح بالدم نفديك يازمالك ههههه
في حد ليه شوق في حاكه :boxing:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

وائل جسار 
موجوع


نفس السؤال
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> بالروح بالدم نفديك يازمالك ههههه
> في حد ليه شوق في حاكه :boxing:​


​هههههـ
*كلآ آلبتهـ يآ فندمه* :love45:

*,.
*
أنآ كل فترهـ بعلق على أغنية معينة
حآلياً أغنية " *جنبكـ على طول* " .. آلجرينى


*,.
*
تفتكر أيهـ هو *أعمق إحسآس* ممكن يمر بيهـ آلإنسآن ..؟



*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ​هههههـ
> *كلآ آلبتهـ يآ فندمه* :love45:
> 
> *,.
> ...



عندك اسئله ههههههه
طيب اقول ايه
مش عارفه ارد 
اللي بعدي ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

الإحساس بوجود ربنا >> أعمق و أروع إحساس








​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

لالالالالالالالالالالا


نفس السؤال للي بعدي
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


>


​هو بيكون *تعلق مش حب*
ومش بؤمن بيهـ أكيد


*,.
*
آمممم
*مودكـ *كآن أيهـ آلنهآردهـ ..؟


*.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*كان مود عادي جدااا 

اكتر مسرحيه بتحب تتفرج عليها ومش بتزهق منها ؟
*


----------



## elamer1000 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

شاهد ما شفش حاجة

انت بتحب لون ايه اكتر ؟

+++


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> انت بتحب لون ايه اكتر ؟
> 
> +++


*آلأبيض*

*,.
*
أكتر* صفة أنسآنية *مفتقدهـآ فى آللى حوآليكـ ..*؟*



*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

الصدق و الوفاء 

اكتب كذبة مشهورة عند البنات ؟..  :)
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اكتب كذبة مشهورة عند البنات ؟..  :)
> ​


ههههـ ليهـ آلشر دهـ 
أممم

فيهـ كذبهـ بتبقى عند آلمعظم من آلجنسين مش آلبنآت بس
*إن عمرهآ مآ حبت بجد قبل مآ ترتبط رسمى *

*,.
*
طيب قول كذبهـ أشهر* عند آلشبآب *..*؟* 



*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ههههـ ليهـ آلشر دهـ
> أممم
> 
> فيهـ كذبهـ بتبقى عند آلمعظم من آلجنسين مش آلبنآت بس
> ...




اكتب موقف مضحك حصل معاك ؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اكتب موقف مضحك حصل معاك ؟
> ​


طيب بآلذمة* أنت مقتنع بمشآركتكـ دى أصلاً *:beee:

أممممم
لآ مش ينفع لإنهـ محرج مش بس مضحكـ 
(* يشمعنآ أنآ مش أتهرب م آلأجآبآت يعنى هههههـ *)


*,.

 **نفس آلسؤآل* ..



*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> طيب بآلذمة* أنت مقتنع بمشآركتكـ دى أصلاً *:beee:
> 
> *( الاجابة: عمرنا ما بنكذب ) هى دى أشهر كذبة عند الشباب بس بغلفها او بقولها بشياكة افهميها انتى بقا مش لازم نسيح يعنى  *
> 
> ...



لو قالولك اكتب قصة حياتك فى كتاب..هتسميه ايه ؟​


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> لو قالولك اكتب قصة حياتك فى كتاب..هتسميه ايه ؟​


أممممم
سؤآل حلو
مع إنى مش بحب موضوع آلسيرة آلذآتية دآ 
بس* مآعتقدش إنى هحطلهآ عنوآن*

*,.
*
*نفس آلسؤآل* ...


*.،*​


----------



## elamer1000 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

هيبقى اسمه حياة الأمير

نفس السؤال ؟

+++


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*مممم هسميه 
تأهه في بحر المستحيل : (

نفس السؤال ؟
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

مفيش اسم معين 


تقول لمين انت وحش ؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 سبتمبر 2012)

اقووووووووووووول انت وحش 
لكل واحد في شعداء ماسبيرو


امممممممممممممممممممم

تعرف اذاي اان اللي قدامك ضعيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

moky قال:


> تعرف اذاي اان اللي قدامك ضعيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


سؤآل حلو

*لمآ يستقوى على حد بسيط أو غلبآن .. أو يحآول دآيماً يوصل رسآلة بإنهـ قوى*
دول بيبقوآ فى قمة آلضعف آلحقيقى وآلفرآغ آلدآخلى

 *,.
*
              تفتكر شخصية آلبنت آلقوية بتتعآرض مع أنوثتهآ ..*؟*



*.،*​ 
​


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2012)

قوية ..كيف..
لو على الولد او الرجل..
هنا ليست هي القوية هو الضعيف..
========
ثانيا
لو المقصود بالشخصية القوية  انها جريئة وما اشبه ذلك
لا يؤثر
 انما  لو زاد  هذا الامر كثيراً واكرر كثيراً حضرتك قلتي انوثة
تأكيد  ستفقد ارق شيء خصها به ربنا..


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 سبتمبر 2012)

ما الفرق بين الإعجاب والحب من وجهة نظرك ؟ وكيف تعرف انه حب مش تسالى ؟​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 سبتمبر 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ما الفرق بين الإعجاب والحب من وجهة نظرك ؟ وكيف تعرف انه حب مش تسالى ؟​




*آلإعجآب هو أول مرحلة فى آلحب*
بيكون إنجذآب فى آلمطلق إحتمآل حتى مآنكونش نعرف آلشخص كفآية ونعجب بيهـ

أمتى بيتحول لحب ..*؟ *كل وآحد بقى بيفسرهآ على حسب تعريفهـ هو للحب
فـ فى نظرى بيتحول لحب لو وصلنآ لرغبة فى آلإلتزآم بعلآقتنآ وتكليلهآ بربآط مقدس ( *علآقة نآجحة على مستوى آلقلب وآلعقل* )


*,.*

إمتى بتفصل بين *قلبكـ وعقلكـ* ..؟



*
.،*​​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> إمتى بتفصل بين *قلبكـ وعقلكـ* ..؟
> 
> ...



مبقتش بفصل بين قلبى وعقلى.. 
بحاول اجعل قلبى ينبض بما فى عقلى .

ايهما تختار .. ؟
العتاب ثم الرحيل ام الرحيل دون عتاب ؟
​


----------



## elamer1000 (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*العتاب ثم الرحيل حتى لا تندم على كلمة لم تقولها تشرح به مشاعرك*

*حسيت ان الكلام سهل عن الفعل اكتب موقف ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 سبتمبر 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *حسيت ان الكلام سهل عن الفعل اكتب موقف ؟*
> 
> *+++*​


*هو مش موقف قد مآهو صرآع جوآيآ *
ودآ بيحصل عندى فى بعض آلموضوعآت إللى بحسنى حآكمة عليهآ بمثآلية بدون مآ أكون مريت بيهآ بنفسى
بخآف أكون وقتهآ *غير موضوعية بشكل كآفى*

*,.*

*سؤآل مميز*
نفسهـ 
 

*
.،*​ 


​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*اها الكلام اسهل من الفعل بكتييييييييييير
يعني مثلا لما تلاقي شخص ما بيوعدك بحاجات كتيررررررر كتيرررر
ومتلقيش ولا حاجه واحده من الحاجات دي بقت فعل 
ساعتها بس هتعرف ان مفيش اسهل من الكلااام : (

سامحني تقولها لمين ؟
*


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2012)

الاعتراف بالغلط  قوة
لو الغلط اي الخطيئة مع الرب بكل سهولة الاعتراف واجب
انما لو بشرياً 

لكل من ارتكبت خطاء ما بحقه..


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2012)

الى اين بعد الموت هل تستطيع افادتنا برأيك؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> الى اين بعد الموت هل تستطيع افادتنا برأيك؟؟


الي الجنه بعوووووون الله :smil12:

علي فكره مفهمتش تقصد ايه بسؤالك 

ولهذا قررت وبكل ارادتي وبجميع قوايه العقليه وبدون ضغط من احد 
ان اهدي نفس السؤال للبعدي ؟:t13:


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه

طب افهمك ازاي
لو الغلط كنت انا السبب فيه   مع اي انسان 
هاعتذر منه
انما لو روحيا  هناك شيء اسمه الاعتراف بالدين المسيحي


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الي الجنه بعوووووون الله :smil12:
> 
> علي فكره مفهمتش تقصد ايه بسؤالك
> 
> ...


هكا بكل سهولة الى الجنة؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طب افهمك ازاي
> لو الغلط كنت انا السبب فيه   مع اي انسان
> ...



ممممممم اهو كده فهمت عليك 
طويب

صفه بتحبها في شخصيتك وصفه نفسك تغيرها ؟


----------



## elamer1000 (16 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طب افهمك ازاي
> لو الغلط كنت انا السبب فيه   مع اي انسان
> ...




*هى مش فهمت قصدك من سؤالك الى اين بعد الموت 

نفس السؤال ليك

+++
*​


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ممممممم اهو كده فهمت عليك
> طويب
> 
> صفه بتحبها في شخصيتك وصفه نفسك تغيرها ؟



ههههههههههههه
مش ها تصدقي
بعكس السير
نفسي اتعصب ولو مرة 
شيء نفسي فيه من عدة سنين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> هكا بكل سهولة الى الجنة؟؟



اها هكا بكل سهوله
لاني مش بعمل حاجه غلط يادوب شويه كدب علي حبة شتيمه علي شويتين مش بصلي ومش بروح الكنيسه علي حبه حلفااان يعني 
يبقي ليا الجنه ولا لاء :smil12:


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *هى مش فهمت قصدك من سؤالك الى اين بعد الموت
> 
> نفس السؤال ليك
> 
> ...


بعد الموت
==============
ايماننا بكلام الرب يسوع لا يسمح لنا ان نقول الى الجنة
( من  منكم بلا خطيئة فليرمها بحجر ) مما يعني بانه ليس من بشري على وجه الارض بغير خطيئة الا الرب يسوع 

لكن الرجاء والامل اللذين خصنا بهما الرب يسوع 
بالاضافة الى الصلوات القلبية الحارة
 والجهاد  للوصول الى المكان المعد بمحاربة الاهواء والخطيئة 
المكان المعد اي عندما قال حيث اذهب تذهبون..


هكذا مع كل هذه  الحركات الروحية الجهادية نتأمل ان نتوجه الى حيث وعدنا بيه الرب..


قيل انه كل من رأى الرب لن يستيع الحياة
سؤالي هل نستطيع رؤية الرب؟؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اها هكا بكل سهوله
> لاني مش بعمل حاجه غلط يادوب شويه كدب علي حبة شتيمه علي شويتين مش بصلي ومش بروح الكنيسه علي حبه حلفااان يعني
> يبقي ليا الجنه ولا لاء :smil12:



بصي
اول خطيئة ارتكبتيها هي الان
قديسينا اللذين قضوا حيتهم في الجهاد عندما حانت الساعة 
واعطيكِ مثل 

احد القديسين اللذين جاهدوا طيلة حياتهم في البرية  فتحت السماء قبل موته بثواني 
راى الملائكة من حول العرش يسبحون ويهللون وقد رأى عظمة الاله..عندها احس بالخشوع فبكى وطلب من الرب ان يطيل بعمره دقائق حتى يستغفره اكثر..
مع العلم انه من قوة قداسته كان يصنع العجائب في حياته وطلب الغفران
فكيف بنا؟؟
اذ عندما نقول بأننا لسنا بخاطئين هي اول خطيئة نرتكبها ههههههههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> قيل انه كل من رأى الرب لن يستيع الحياة
> سؤالي هل نستطيع رؤية الرب؟؟؟




أكيد نستطيع
لكن مش برؤية آلنظر - آلمحدودة -
إنمآ بمعآينة آلرب فى كل مآ خلق وفى عملهـ فينآ
فى محبتهـ آللى تفوق آلملموس وآلمنظور

*آلرؤية آلحسية هى آلأهم وآلأعمق  ..*
 


*,.*

أكتر موقف حسيت فيهـ *بعمل ربنآ فيكـ *..*؟*



*
.،*​


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أكيد نستطيع
> لكن مش برؤية آلنظر - آلمحدودة -
> إنمآ بمعآينة آلرب فى كل مآ خلق وفى عملهـ فينآ
> فى محبتهـ آللى تفوق آلملموس وآلمنظور
> ...



جواب جميل لكن سأحاول توضيحه اكثر..


الكهربا اي السلك الكهربائي لو لمسناه اكيد سنموت
لكن لو وضعنا بأخره لمبة لتنير هكذا لن نموت
وهكذا الرب..
عندما تجسد كان النور الذي به رأينا الرب
واثباتاً قوله...!! من رأني رأى الرب..


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2012)

أكتر موقف حسيت فيهـ *بعمل ربنآ فيكـ *..*؟

حقيقة كل عمل اقوم به احس بالرب موجود 
اذ انه وهبنا نعمة الصلاة التى بها نستطيع التكلم معه بشكل متواصل
وهذه النعمة قد استعملتها بطريقة صحيحة ليس بقوتي انما بققوة مرشدي وابي الروحي..

قال لنا الرب يسوع ها انا ارسلكم  لتبشروا جميع الامم..

كيف السبيل الى ذلك
*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 سبتمبر 2012)

> قال لنا الرب يسوع ها انا ارسلكم لتبشروا جميع الامم..
> 
> كيف السبيل الى ذلك



هي الاجابة من نظري في اية :::: 

ليروا اعمالكم الصالحة فيمجدو اباكم الذي في السموات 

بمعنى اني مش لازم انزل و اجيب الانجيل و ابشر بكلمة ربنا يسوع المسيح 

بمجرد ابتسامة بشوشة على وشي قدام انسان بيكرهنيدي تعتبر بشارة بالرب يسوع 
يشارة بأله المحبة

بمجرد مساعدتي لحد ضعيف مش شرط دينه او لونه او ايا كان 
دي بشارة بالرب يسوع ملك الحنان و العطف

مجرد اعمالي حتى لو كانت بسيطة دي بشارة لكل الناس اني مسيحي او مسيحية

مجرد تنفيذي لكلام الرب يسوع دي بشارة لأن كل كلامه هيظهر للناس

البشارة انهم يشوفو صورة المسيح في شخصي الضعيف


سؤالي

الخوف احساس طبيعي ؟؟؟؟و ياترى الاحساس ده غلط ولا صح ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2012)

الرب يسوع نفسه كأنسان خاف..
(( أما الروح فنشيط وأما الجسد فضعيف».))

فكيف بنا نحن طبيعي ان نخاف لكننا نجاهد بالايمان حتى نتجاوز ذلك..

======

الصداقة شيء عظيم..

هل تعتقد بانك تستطيع ايجاد صديق في هذه الايام؟؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 سبتمبر 2012)

> الصداقة شيء عظيم..
> 
> هل تعتقد بانك تستطيع ايجاد صديق في هذه الايام؟؟



اه طبعا ممكن الاقي صديق 
بس بيبقى قليل 
اغلبية الصداقات اليومين دول بقت قايمة غلى المصالح المتبادلة 
بمعنى صحبي اللي معاه مصلحتى 
ده الشعار السائد اليومين دول 
بس في ناس رلسة بتعرف تحب و تخلص و تكون واقفة جنب صديقها في كل حال 
في الحلو في الاوحش و مش بيهمها ايه عيوبه 
ممكن تكون المشاعر دي قلة شوية و سادها جو من الغدر شوية 
و المصالح شوية و حبة مشاعر مش لطيفة
بس طول مافيه وحش اكيد بردو هنلاقي الحلو موجود حتى لو بنسبة بسيطة



سؤالي 

لو انت كنت موجود وفت المسيح ما كان على الارض؟؟؟؟ كنت هتتبعو ولا هتعمل ذي باقي الناس و تستنى المسيا المنتظر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بصراحة​


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

moky قال:


> سؤالي
> 
> لو انت كنت موجود وفت المسيح ما كان على الارض؟؟؟؟ كنت هتتبعو ولا هتعمل ذي باقي الناس و تستنى المسيا المنتظر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بصراحة​


أمممم
مفيش عندى إجآبة أكيدة علشآن مآكونش منآفقة .. بس شخصيتى بتميل للعقلآنية
وبم إن آلرب يسوع ومجدهـ كآنو بمنطق ووآضحين لكل ذى عقل وروح متقبلة 
فآلإحتمآل آلأرجح كنت *هتبعهـ* 


*,.*

*تخيل نفسكـ أتوجدت وحيد عى آلأرض* زى آدم وحوآ مثلاً
تفتكر كآن هيكون أيهـ أهم فرق بين تفكيركـ وقتهآ وتفكيركـ آلحآلى ...*؟*



*.،*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

تفكيرى وقتها كان هيبقى نفس تفكيرهم وبردو من المحتمل وقوعى فى نفس الخطأ اللى هما وقعوا فيه، لكن حاليا احاول الحفاظ على علاقتى مع الله .

هل لديك الجرأة على التصريح بأسوأ طبع فيك ؟ 
​


----------



## elamer1000 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

طبعا

نفس السؤال ؟

+++​


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> هل لديك الجرأة على التصريح بأسوأ طبع فيك ؟
> ​


عآدى مش سر يعنى ^_^

*آلعند *

*,.
*
تفتكر *آلحيآهـ *هى آللى بتقودنآ .. ولآ إحنآ آللى بندير دفتهآ ..؟

 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

طب ما كنت تقول ..



اللى بعدى: كنت بتعمل الحركة دى فى اخوك الصغير  ^_^ ؟









​


----------



## elamer1000 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*احنااللى بنديرها*

*من خلال اختيارتنا*

*تتمنى ايه ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> *
> تفتكر *آلحيآهـ *هى آللى بتقودنآ .. ولآ إحنآ آللى بندير دفتهآ ..؟
> 
> ...




الحياة كسفينة وأنت اللى بتقودها .. حياتك من صنع افكارك .


سؤالى فوق
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اللى بعدى: كنت بتعمل الحركة دى فى اخوك الصغير  ^_^ ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


كنت بعملهآ فى مآمآ بذآت نفسيتهآ هههههـ
بس* أخويآ شرير* مآقدرش أعمل كدهـ هيتهور عليآ (

*,.
*
*أغنية *بتفكركـ بموقف معين ..؟


*.،*​ ​


----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> كنت بعملهآ فى مآمآ بذآت نفسيتهآ هههههـ
> بس* أخويآ شرير* مآقدرش أعمل كدهـ هيتهور عليآ (
> 
> *,.
> ...



*يوم من عمري - عبد الحليم حافظ




*




*ماهو أكثر شيء تخشــاه بالحياة ؟*


----------



## elamer1000 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*لا لا منك لله*

*نور عينى بتفكرنى بفرح اللى كانت حبيبتى وهى بترقص مع زوجها*

*نفس السؤال ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *لا لا منك لله*
> 
> ...


هههههههـ بتدعى عليآ يآ رمضآن (
آسفة بجد 


*فُرشت رمل آلبحر* .. كآظم

*,.
*
أكتر شئ* بيلف أنتبآهكـ *لأى شخص ..؟


*.،*​ ​


----------



## elamer1000 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههههـ بتدعى عليآ يآ رمضآن (
> آسفة بجد
> 
> 
> ...



عرفنا الاغنية فين الموقف

+++​


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> عرفنا الاغنية فين الموقف​
> +++​


*​​*​آلسؤآل كآن عن آلأغنية بس بلآش تسييح  :t31:​ 



*.،*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

اممممممممممممممممم
يا خسارة مش لاقيت سؤال اجاوب علييييييييه ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*وماله انا اسئلك سؤال

ايه اكتر دير زورته واستريحت نفسياااا جداااا وانت موجود فيه  ؟
*


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

وده سؤال مني متزعلييش..ههه

ماهو الشيء الذي ترغب بفعله .. ولكن العادات تحول دون فعلك له ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

وماله انا اسئلك سؤال

ايه اكتر دير زورته واستريحت نفسياااا جداااا وانت موجود فيه ؟
​

امممممممممممممم 
ربنا يخليكي ليا يارب

اكتر دير زورته و استريحت فيه جدا 
دييييييير العدرا الحمام اللي  في الفيوم
الدير ده اللي بانية حيطانه الدبابير و قصته حلوة جدا

امممممممممممم اسأل انا 

لو الرب يسوع ظهرلك و قالك اطلب انك تشوف قديس معين هتختار مين من القديسين تشوفه ؟؟؟​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

لو الرب يسوع ظهرلك و قالك اطلب انك تشوف قديس معين هتختار مين من القديسين تشوفه ؟؟؟

ولا حد
مش بتقولي الرب يسوع ظهرلي؟؟
كفاية 

سؤالي فوق


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

> وده سؤال مني متزعلييش..ههه
> 
> ماهو الشيء الذي ترغب بفعله .. ولكن العادات تحول دون فعلك له ؟




اااامممممممممممممم بصراحة بصراحة
نفسي جدا اسافر في مكان هادي جزيرة حواليها مايية صافية 
و مايكونش عليها ناااااااس 
و يكون فيها خضرة كتييييييييرة 
و يكون فيها بيت صغير ليا 
اقضي فيها حتى لو يوم واحد
ابعد عن المشاكل و التفكير وكل حاجة بتشغل عقلي
مش عايزة افكر في حبيب او صديق او اي حاجة
استمتع و اجريييييي و اشم هوااااااا و افرح و اضحك بصووووت عااااااااااااااااالييي
واحس اني طفلة تاني طبعا مافيش ناس بتبص عليا 

طبعا ده مجرد حلم صعب جدا تحقيقه 
صعب علشان ماينفعش اسافر لوحدي
و مافيش مكان ذي ده اصلا 

سؤالي 

ايه اكتر حاجة بتحلم بيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

moky قال:


> اااامممممممممممممم بصراحة بصراحة
> نفسي جدا اسافر في مكان هادي جزيرة حواليها مايية صافية
> و مايكونش عليها ناااااااس
> و يكون فيها خضرة كتييييييييرة
> ...




اللي لتمنيتيه كل يوم بعيشو
مش بغيظ لكن دي الحقيقة


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ايه اكتر حاجة بتحلم بيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بعكس كل الناس بحلم بيوم يكون فيه زحمة ناس واصحاب
هههههههههههههههههههه





ماهو أكثر شيء ندمت عليه .. ولو بيدك الأمر لقمت بتغييـره ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ايه اكتر حاجة بتحلم بيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اللي بحلم بيه ميتحكيش عليه 


*اكتر الشئ اللي فعلته وندمت عليه ؟*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> ايه اكتر حاجة بتحلم بيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> بعكس كل الناس بحلم بيوم يكون فيه زحمة ناس واصحاب
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


هههههههههه مش ممكن انا وانت بنسأل نفس السؤال في نفس الوقت


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

وجوابي علي سؤالك مستر كليمو
هو كان موضوع شخصي اخدت فيه قرررررار بسرعه جدااا وندمت عليه 
ونفسي يرجع بيا نفس اليوم تاني عشان اغير قراري !!

ونفس سؤالي ؟


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههه مش ممكن انا وانت بنسأل نفس السؤال في نفس الوقت



ههههههههههههههههههه
انتبهت للقصة دى لكن سكت..
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

[QUOTEاللي لتمنيتيه كل يوم بعيشو
مش بغيظ لكن دي الحقيقة

][/QUOTE]

لا انا كدة هحسدك بجد 



> بعكس كل الناس بحلم بيوم يكون فيه زحمة ناس واصحاب
> هههههههههههههههههههه



اممممممممممممم 
تعالى مصر هههههههههههههههههههههه



> ماهو أكثر شيء ندمت عليه .. ولو بيدك الأمر لقمت بتغييـره ؟



ندمت على اني جرحت ناس حتى لو مش بقصدي
لو قلت كلمة بعفوية و جرحت حد
بتمنى لو يرجع الزمن و اقوله انا اسفة و لو يرجع شوية عمري ماهقول حاجة تجرح او توجع حد


سؤالي

ايه اكتر موقف اثر فيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

انا كدة اتلغبط
مين بيسأل ميييييييين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ايه اكتر موقف اثر فيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
مواقف كتيرر 
وفاه بابا الله يرحمه
وفاه اخويا  حبيببببببببببي الله يرحمه
وفراق الحبيب 


نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

[QUOTEنفس السؤال ؟][/QUOTE]

امممممممممممممممممممممممم

اعتقد المواقف اللي بتأثر فيا جدا 
ان حد عزيز عليا يبكي قدامي
بيبقى نفسي اكسر الدنيا دي و اعمل اي حاجة علشان يبطل يبكي
بحس ان كل وجعو فيا انا 

و اكتر موقف اثر فيا كان بكا مامتي على وفاة اختها

امممممممممممم
سؤالي
ايه اكتر حاجة بتفرحك؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## marcelino (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ولا حاجه

ليه عقول البنات بقت تافهه ؟​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ايه اكتر موقف اثر فيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مش فاكر جد


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ليه عقول البنات بقت تافهه ؟​ 
ههههههههههههههههههه
مش ها جاوب


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

> ليه عقول البنات بقت تافهه ؟



صدقني مش كلهم

وحتى لو فيه منهم كدة مش بحب اظلمهم و اقول عليهم عقولهم تافهة 
بس هي شخصيات 

يعني بنت مولودة في بيئة مرتاحة ماديا 
مش هتفكر غير في اللبس و الوانه و انواع الميك اب و كذلك 

بنت تانية مولودة في بيئة مختلفة بتهتم بالشغل و التعليم و الطموح و كذلك 
بتبقى قادرة تكون ذي ما انت بتقول مش تافهة 

ممكن تكون تفاهة البنات في رأيك ايه هي 
علشان اعرف اجاوب 
اديني مثل لبنت عقلها تافه و انا اجاوب ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

اديني مثل لبنت عقلها تافه و انا اجاوب ؟؟؟؟​ 
سؤاااااااااااال وجيه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> مش ها جاوب



لييييييه بس 

طيب هسأل سؤال ؟؟؟؟؟؟

اكتر شخصية بتحب تتكلم معاها ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

اكتر شخصية بتحب تتكلم معاها ؟؟؟؟
شخصيه تكون عقله جداا وفي نفس الوقت دمها خفيف


3 اشياء مستحيل تستغني عنهم في يومك ؟


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

اكتر شخصية بتحب تتكلم معاها ؟؟؟؟

سهلة اللي ها حبها مستقبلا

ما الذي يميـز الفتاة ببلدك ((على حسب جنسيتك)) عن غيرها ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

> 3 اشياء مستحيل تستغني عنهم في يومك ؟



القراءة في الكتاب المقدس

اضحك ماما و اشوف ضحكتها منورة الدنيا

احلم



> ما الذي يميـز الفتاة ببلدك ((على حسب جنسيتك)) عن غيرها ؟



كفتاة مصرية 

البنت المصرية بتتميز انها صبورة اوي على شريك حياتها 
و بتتميز انها جدعة 
وحاجات تانية بس دول اللي انا شايفاهم واضحين​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

كفتاة مصرية 

البنت المصرية بتتميز انها صبورة اوي على شريك حياتها 
و بتتميز انها جدعة 
وحاجات تانية بس دول اللي انا شايفاهم واضحين​ 

ههههههههههههههههه
طيب هانزل مصر ههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

3 اشياء مستحيل تستغني عنهم في يومك ؟د



1
اني ادخل النت
2
اني احب الحب
3
اني ابتعد عن الرب يسوع




 ما هو أكثــر شي تخشينه في الحيــــاة ؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ما هو أكثــر شي تخشينه في الحيــــاة ؟
*لا اخشي شيأ في الحياة


انتظر الرب تقوي وليتشدد قلبك 
ايه مفهومك عن الجمله دي ؟
*


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*ايه مفهومك عن الجمله دي ؟
ما فهمت اي جملة
*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

[QUOTEههههههههههههههههه
طيب هانزل مصر ههههههههه

][/QUOTE]

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تنور



> انتظر الرب تقوي وليتشدد قلبك
> ايه مفهومك عن الجمله دي ؟



مفهومي اني كمسيحي مش من جقي اخاف من اي حاجة
ربنا بيقلنا ليتشدد قلبك 
انتظرني انا جاي على السحاب 
هخلصك من اي وجع و الم شفته 
هريحك من اي اضطهاد دقته علشان خاطري
ليتشدد قلبك لان كفاية ان الهنا ادانا اعظم وعد انو هيجي 
لازم نكون منتظرينه و في استعداد ديما 

ممكن تضعف قدام ايه ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## marcelino (18 سبتمبر 2012)

لا ده سر

واللى بعدى ؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

> لا ده سر
> 
> واللى بعدى ؟



دمووووووووووووع ماما

 ايه اكتر شخصية تاريخية بتحترمها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2012)

اكتر حاجة بضعف قدامها لما ازعل حد منى من غير قصد 
ايه اكتر شىء بتحبه فى  الدنيا ​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ايه اكتر شىء بتحبه فى  الدنيا

الحبيب المجهول

وعندكم غنوة بالاسم ده 

 ماذا يعني المستحيل بالنسبة لك ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

> ايه اكتر شىء بتحبه فى الدنيا



حاجات كتيييييييير اووووووووووي
ممكن تقولي 
اكتر شئ بحبه و بحس اني فرحانة جدا و انا بعمله 
اني ارسم ضحكة على وش حد 

طبعا غير اني العب بلايستيشن ههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

طبعا غير اني العب بلايستيشن ههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه

طيب فين السؤال يا موكي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

> ماذا يعني المستحيل بالنسبة لك ؟



صدقني مش عارفة ساعات كتييييير بقول مثلا 
انا مستحيل ادوس على كرامتي علشان خاطر حد 
و اجي بعدها و ادوس على كرامتي علشان خاطر حد بحبه 

ساعات اقول انا من المستحيل اني اندم 
و الاقي نفسيي بندم على مواقف معينة

و ساعات اقول انا استحالة اتخدع في حد تاني 
ولاقي نفسي لسة عبيطة و بتخدع في الناس

فا مش عارفة يعني ايه مستحيل 
غير حاجة واحدة اني مستحيل اكره حد حبيتو حتى و لو جرحني مليووووووووووون جرح 

نفس السؤال لاني محتاجة اجابة​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ماذا يعني المستحيل بالنسبة لك ؟
ان اللي في دماغي يتحقق

وانت ؟


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ماذا يعني المستحيل بالنسبة لك ؟

المستحيل

هووووووووووووووو.!!!
الخيانة
جرح اي انسان مهما كانت مرتبته
 صغير
 كبير
 غني
ام
 فقي..

ما الذي يمــيز الشباب ببلدك لو كان هناك شيء يميزهم


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ماذا يعني المستحيل بالنسبة لك ؟
ان اللي في دماغي يتحقق

وانت ؟
جاوبت ..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ما الذي يمــيز الشباب ببلدك لو كان هناك شيء يميزهم
الجدعنه والشهامه ووقفتهم جنب بعض في وقت الفرح ووقت الحزن

ايه اكتر بلد نفسك تزورها ؟


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

تقريباً زرت كل بلدان العالم
باقي الصين والهند
هههههههههههههههههههههه


وانت


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

> ايه اكتر بلد نفسك تزورها ؟



حلمي اني ازوووووووور باريس

نفسي بجد اروحها اوي
حلم من احلامي​


ايه اللي بتعشقه في الطبيعة ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا نفسي ازور لبنان جدااا 

اكتر فيلم عربي بتحبه ؟
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ايه اللي بتعشقه في الطبيعة ؟؟؟؟؟

البحر ثم البحر ثم البحررررررررررررررررر والورود

سؤالي فوق علي ايديك اليمين  وانتي طالعه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

> اكتر فيلم عربي بتحبه ؟



كل افلام حلييييم بس بحب اوووووي شارع الحب و كمان يوم من عمري

اكتر اغنية تطربك ؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

كل افلام حلييييم بس بحب اوووووي شارع الحب و كمان يوم من عمري

اكتر اغنية تطربك ؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
نفس الشيء
حليمو وبس والباقي خس
هههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

اكتر اغنية تطربك ؟؟؟؟؟؟

اتنين مش واحدة
قارئة الفنجان
في يوم من الأيام


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ماذا يمكنك القـول لوالدك ولوالدتــك .. بخصوص طريقة تربيتهم لك وتفكيرهم ؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

> نفس الشيء
> حليمو وبس والباقي خس
> هههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههه السؤال فييييييين ؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

> ماذا يمكنك القـول لوالدك ولوالدتــك .. بخصوص طريقة تربيتهم لك وتفكيرهم ؟



هقولهم شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
لو اعدت طول عمري اعمل كل حاجة في ايدي علشان ارضيكم مش هوفي اللي عملتو معايا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا

ممكن تكذب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*بصي انا مش بحب اكدب ومش بحب اللي بيكدبوا
بس ممكن اتحط في موقف يضطريني اني اكدب عشان اللي قدامي ميتأزيش من صراحتي 

روح منك لله .. تقولها لمين ؟
*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

> روح منك لله .. تقولها لمين ؟


هي دي مش دعوة على حد على فكرة 
انت بتقول روح منك لله 
و منو لله دي حاجة كل واحد يتمناها المفروض 
بس لو الواحد خايف من حاجة بيعملها يبقى منو لله دي اكبر دعوة عليه 

و فكرت كدة لقتني مافيش حد اقولهالو

و انت ؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا بقولها لكل ظالم وخاين ولكل انسان معندوش ضمير 
وكمان بقولها لكل انسان فاكر نفسه اقوي واحد في العالم 
مع انه هو اضعف واحد في العالم
وبقولها برضو لكل انسان بعيد عن ربنا 


سمحتك .. تقولها لمين .. وسامحني تقولها لمين ؟
*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

> سمحتك .. تقولها لمين .. وسامحني تقولها لمين ؟



سمحتك لواحدة كانت صديقتي

سامحني
لاي حد جرحته في يوم حتى لو بنظرة مش مقصودة​
لو انت بتحلم تكون بطل العالم في رياضة معينة 
تكون بطل العالم في انهي رياضة ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*سمحتك .. تقولها لمين .. وسامحني تقولها لمين ؟

ديانتنا ودستورنا وتعاليم الرب 
تنادي بالسماح
حتى للعدو
نجاهد لذلك

 *

هل أنتن كفتيات مع فكرة انتقام الزوجة من زوجها الخائن واذلاله والتنكيل به ...؟


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

لو انت بتحلم تكون بطل العالم في رياضة معينة
تكون بطل العالم في انهي رياضة ؟؟؟؟؟

التزلج على الجليد لاني بحبها سؤالي سبق فوق


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

> هل أنتن كفتيات مع فكرة انتقام الزوجة من زوجها الخائن واذلاله والتنكيل به ...؟



بيتهيألي مافيش عذاب في الدنيا ذي عذاب الضمير
لما يشوف زوجته المخلصة اتجرحت و اتوجعت منو وجع كبيييييييييير

مافيش عذاب ذي ان زوجته تعرف ان الراجل اللي اختارته يكون شريكها 
حياتها و مستقبلها 
بيخونها 

اكيد مافيش وجع اكبر من كدة 

لكن تعذيب و تنكيل ايه لا طبعا 
انا مش مع الفكرة دي خالص ابدا 
و لا حتى اجرأ اقول على واحد اتعمل فيه كدة من زوجته يستاهل

زوجته تبقى ماحبتوش لو عملت كدة 
انا عندي نظرة منها لزوجها بمليون ضربة كرباج 


ممكن تخاصم صديقك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وليه ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن تخاصم صديقك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وليه ؟؟؟؟

ليه ؟؟
واخاصمه ليه؟؟
لا اظنهناك سبب بالدنيا يجعلني اخاصم حتى عدوي...

لانه ابي الروحي دائما يردد على مسامعي
ما فيش حاجة بالكون تستاهل اننا نزعل على شانها





يقولون :ان من عادة المرأة أنها لاتستقييم على أمر ،فهي متقلبة المزاج


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

> يقولون :ان من عادة المرأة أنها لاتستقييم على أمر ،فهي متقلبة المزاج



اها ممكن تكون المرأة كدة فعلا 
ساعات تحب تكون قوية 
و ساعات تحب تكون ضعيفة و محتاجة اللي يحن عليها بكلمة 

ساعات تبقى متهورة جدا و نفسها تتجنن و تعمل حاجة مجنونة 
وساعات تلاقيها ست العاقلين اللي بتتكلم و بتحسب كل حرف و كل نقطة

ساعات تلاقيها دلوووووووعة و عايزة اللي يدلعها ذي ماتكون طفلة 
وساعات تلاقيها اعوذبالله عاملة ذي الراجل 

ساعات تكون ملكة الرومانسية و الخيال و الاحلام 
وساعات تلاقيها عايشة الواقع كما هو 

في رأيي كل مرأة بداخلها كتيييييييير اوي من المشاعر اللي بتخليها كل شوية بمود معين 


الراجل بيحب صداقة البنات ولا الولاد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

الراجل بيحب صداقة البنات ولا الولاد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 		    		  		  		 		    		 		 			 				بترك السؤال ده لمستر كليمو هو ادري : )


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الراجل بيحب صداقة البنات ولا الولاد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​                                                                                                     بترك السؤال ده لمستر كليمو هو ادري : )



هههههههههههههههههه
ضحكتني
هو انا بلندن ؟؟
بلندن سمحوا بجواز الولاد بالولاد
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## elamer1000 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*الولاد ثقة*

*البنات كدردشة مش اكتر بس لكن صداقة بيبقى صعب*

*البنت العاقلة توصفها بايه ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *البنت العاقلة توصفها بايه ؟*
> 
> *+++*​


هى آللى تعرف *توآزن *بين تفكيرهآ وعآطفتهآ ..


*,.*

أوصف* آلرجل آلشرقى* ..



*.،*
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هى آللى تعرف *توآزن *بين تفكيرهآ وعآطفتهآ ..
> 
> 
> *,.*
> ...



حنين -طيب جداا-شهم -خفه الدم-في جزء قليل من طبع سي السيد


اكتر صفه تحب الناس لما تمدح بيها ؟؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 سبتمبر 2012)

> اكتر صفه تحب الناس لما تمدح بيها ؟؟



هو انا مش فاهمة السؤال كويس الللي فهمته هو ان ايه الصفة اللي احب الشخص اللي قدامي لما يمدحني بيها 

كتييييييييييير انتي عارفة البنات الكلمة الحلوة حتى لو بسيطه بتفرق معاهم جدا و تخليهم طيرين 
بس ممكن احب الشخص اللي يقوللي انتي تفكيرك حلو 
او انتي بشوشة 
الحاجتين دول بيفرحوني


اهم حاجة في حياتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*علي فكره ياموكي انتي تفكيرك حلو بامانه مش مجامله : )

اهم حاجه في حياتي ممم ربنا وبعدين اهلي 

ايه الشئ اللي حاسس انك مقصر فيه .. من ناحيه اي حاجه ؟
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> ايه الشئ اللي حاسس انك مقصر فيه .. من ناحيه اي حاجه ؟
> *




مقصرة على آلمستوى* آلروحى *​ *,.*

 *إمتى بتلجأ للصمت* ..*؟*
*
*

*.،*
​
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 سبتمبر 2012)

على حسب الموقف لو استوجب الصمت بصمت


طب نفس السؤال ؟ 
​


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2012)

الصمت اقوى من الكلام احياناً 
دائماً الجاء اليه
==

ما معنى الحرية بالنسبة اليك


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> الصمت اقوى من الكلام احياناً
> دائماً الجاء اليه
> ==
> 
> ما معنى الحرية بالنسبة اليك


آلحرية من وجهة نظرى ه*ى عدم آلتخطى على حريآت آلآخرين*
مآ عدآ ذلكـ فهو نطآق آلحرية

وشخصياً
كل شئ يحل لى لكن مش كل شئ يلآئمنى
لكن آلحرية إنى *أنآ آللى أحدد* مآ يليق ويلآئم وعكسهـ

*,.*

  تفكتر إزآى تقدر *تغير فى آلعآلم * ..؟
*
*

*.،*​​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (19 سبتمبر 2012)

لا احد يغير العالم ولا حتي يغير شخص واحد يكفي ان تغير نفسك 
هل تشعر بالضجر من الاشخاص الثرثارين


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> آلحرية من وجهة نظرى ه*ى عدم آلتخطى على حريآت آلآخرين*
> مآ عدآ ذلكـ فهو نطآق آلحرية
> 
> وشخصياً
> ...




جمممممممممممممممميل الذي تفضلتِ به
واسمحي لي  بايضافة شيء 
وايضاً الحرية تكون اننا نتحرر من الخطيئة
لأنها تستعبدنا وتأخذنا الى ما لا يحمد عقباه
وتصبح كالمخدر لا نستطيع الاستغناء عنها

===========


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2012)

تفكتر إزآى تقدر *تغير فى آلعآلم * ..؟
*
*

اولاً من عليه تغيير العالم فليبداء بنفسه..

كيف تتعامل مع الغضب


----------



## elamer1000 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

لما غير نفسى واغير اللى حواليا شوية شوية الدائرة بتوسع اغير معتقدات افكار شخصيات  وهما لما يتغيروا ويغيروا وهكذا

نفس السؤال

+++​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (19 سبتمبر 2012)

جاوبت وحطيت سؤال


----------



## elamer1000 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> لا احد يغير العالم ولا حتي يغير شخص واحد يكفي ان تغير نفسك
> هل تشعر بالضجر من الاشخاص الثرثارين




*مش قوى لانى عرفت اتعامل معاهم بقيت اغير الحديث واوقفة بهدوء واخليه يركز اكتر هيبقى كويس

ممكن حد  يتغير علشان حد ؟

+++
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (19 سبتمبر 2012)

لا الطبع غلاب ومفيش حد يستاهل تتغير عشانه
وايه راي اللي بعدي


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> يقولون :ان من عادة المرأة أنها لاتستقييم على أمر ،فهي متقلبة المزاج
> فهل هذا طبع أغلبية النساء ...؟


*
**إلى حد كبير أيوهـ*
ودآ بسبب تركيبهآ آلفسيولوجى وآلسيكولوجى
فـ بتمر بمرآحل وتغيرآت كتير بتغير من مزآجهآ ونفسيتهآ

لكن دآ بيصآحب آلتغيرآت دى , مش كل آلوقت .. إنمآ وقتهآ تكون إتحولت لنوع مرضى محتآج تدخل


*,.*

  تفتكر أيهـ هى آلعوآمل آللى ممكن تزرع جوهـ آلإنسآن* آلميل للشر* ..         *؟

*

*.،*​
​


----------



## elamer1000 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> لا الطبع غلاب ومفيش حد يستاهل تتغير عشانه
> وايه راي اللي بعدي




*هههههههههههههههههه

ولو لقيتى اللى يستاهل تتغيرى ؟

+++
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 سبتمبر 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> * ممكن حد  يتغير علشان حد ؟
> 
> +++
> *​


*لآ مش ممكن*
آللى بيتغير محتآج يكون مقتنع من جوآهـ بآلتغيير
كل آللى يقدر آلتآنى يعملهـ إنهـ يشجعهـ عليهـ *(* لو هو مقتع إنهـ محتآجهـ وعندهـ إرآدة* )*

*,.*

  سؤآلى فوق 
*
*

*.،*​​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (19 سبتمبر 2012)

بص مفيش غير ربنا اللي يستاهل التغيير 
يعني البشر كلهم ضعفا وفيهم الضعف مش معني كده انه ده مش فيا يعني كلنا كده منستهلش


----------



## elamer1000 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

لو لقيتى حد يشجع للتغير هتتغيرى ؟

+++


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (19 سبتمبر 2012)

مم اكيد طبعا 
وبيعمل كده اب الاعتراف بيشجع اللي قدامه يكون احسن 
ولا ايه رايك


----------



## elamer1000 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*الميل للشر*

*بيئة ذات اغراءات كلها عوامل بس مفيش عذر*

*انا الاقوى فى كل الحالات*

*+++*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (19 سبتمبر 2012)

صح طبعا يا الامير


----------



## elamer1000 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*



 كيف تتعامل مع الغضب

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*ده بالتدريب اغضبوا ولا تخطئوا*

*يعنى لو بغضب واشتمك اغضب وانده على اسمه بتكة علشان يفهم غضبى وبالتدريب ههدى نفسى واكون احسن*

*اما الغاضبين فنهدى الموقف*

*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*سؤال تهدى مين ايه ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 سبتمبر 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *سؤال تهدى مين ايه ؟*
> 
> *+++*​




اهديك انت دي وبشكرك








نفس السؤال للي بعدي ؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 سبتمبر 2012)

اممممممممممممم 

اهدي اهلي 
و خصوصا ماما 
كل تعبي الفترة اللي جاية في تعليمي و شغلي و خدمتي لربنا 

على الاقل تبقى فخورة و فرحانة بتربيتها و تعبهم طول السنين اللي فاتو 

و اهدي صحابي 

حبي ليهم الكبيييييييييييير اووووووي

و اهدي المنتدى ده 

احترامي الكبييييييييييير اوووووووي اووووووووووي لكل حد فيه و كل عضو فيه 

عايزين اعتراف صريييييييييييح ؟؟؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا بهدي كسرة قلبي للي كسرهولي : (

وانت ؟
*


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2012)

وانا كمان هاتي اسمه عشان ابعتهولوه كمان
هههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 سبتمبر 2012)

> وانت ؟



انا جاوبت عايزة سؤاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.

*
تفتكر أيهـ هو أهم *قرآر *ممكن يآخدهـ آلإنسآن فى حيآتهـ ..*؟*



*.،*
​


----------



## elamer1000 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*قرار الارتباط طبعا ده بعد اختيار عقيدته*

*نفس السؤال ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 سبتمبر 2012)

اصعب قرار طيعا هو قرار الارتباط بالشخص اللي هيكون شريك حياتك



ايه الحاجة اللي شاغلة تفكيرك تايومين دوووووووووووول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 سبتمبر 2012)

moky قال:


> ايه الحاجة اللي شاغلة تفكيرك تايومين دوووووووووووول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


 
*قرآر *مفروض آخدهـ قريب ...​ 


*,. *

تفتكر إزآى آلإنسآن يسترجع *شهيتهـ وإحسآسهـ* بآلحيآهـ ..؟



*.،*​
​​


----------



## kalimooo (21 سبتمبر 2012)

تفتكر إزآى آلإنسآن يسترجع *شهيتهـ وإحسآسهـ* بآلحيآهـ ..؟

بالايمان والصبر  والارادة والتصميم وبعض الرياضة التي تصقل  الجسم والعقل



 ماذا كان اكبر  تبديل حصل معاك ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 سبتمبر 2012)

> ماذا كان اكبر تبديل حصل معاك ؟



تبديييييييييل فكري 
من مجرد التفكير في الارتباط و شربك الحياة و فارس الاحلام و الحصان اابيض

الي التفكيييييييير في ربنا 
و اهلي
مستقبلي 
دراستي و شغلي
يعد كدة ممكن احلملي حلمين على الماشي 
و اكتب كام خاطرة على قصيدة كدة 

ده كان اكبر تبديل في حياتي


ماذا تعني لك الحيااااااااااة ؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## kalimooo (21 سبتمبر 2012)

ماذا تعني لك الحيااااااااااة ؟؟؟؟؟؟

 ردي يشمل  قسمين 
1-روحي
2-دنيوي
روحياً  اتينا الى هذا الكون كزوار ضمن رحلة متجهين  الى المكان الاصلي
المعد لنا ايمانياً مما يعني الجهاد الروحي للوصل لذاك المكان

الدنيوي
===
لا انكر انني كأنسان اكثر الاحيان انسى كل الذي قلته بالقسم الاول 
 واتوجه الى الاشياء التي يتسابق للوصل اليها اكثرية الناس
العلم 
الشغل
النجاح
العائلة 
ثم 
الزواج عندما يحين الوقت
لكن النهاية لا نعرفها  هههههههههه


=====
ما  اكثر الاشياء عفوية صنعتها بحياتك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 سبتمبر 2012)

> ما اكثر الاشياء عفوية صنعتها بحياتك



كل ما المطر ينزل 
بجري تحتيييييييييه ذي الطفلة 
و مش بحس باللي حواليا و اعد باصة فوووووووق في السما 
لو زعلانة بحس انها بتعيط عليا و لو فرحانة بحس انها بتعيط من فرحتها هههههههههه
و لو مش تحت و في البيت و المطرة نزلت 
بقف في الشباك و اتأمل بس جمالها 

اكتر حاجة اتعلمتها من الاطفال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## kalimooo (21 سبتمبر 2012)

و لو مش تحت و في البيت و المطرة نزلت 
بقف في الشباك و اتأمل بس جمالها


الفرق بينا وبينكم
بدل المطر ثلج ...


----------



## kalimooo (21 سبتمبر 2012)

اكتر حاجة اتعلمتها من الاطفال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بيمص صباعه هههههههههه
اعظم تعبير

​​ 		    		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				شخصية تأثرت فيها شاعر.. ممثل.. مغني.. رئيس دولة الى اخره


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 سبتمبر 2012)

شخصية تأثرت فيها شاعر

البابا شنودة الثالث مثلث الرحمات 

.. ممثل.

شاروخان 
ده ممثل هندي مشهور

. مغني.

حلييييييييييييييم طبعا و فيرووووووووووووز صاحبة الصوت الملائكي

. رئيس دولة 

غاندي طبعا 

الى اخره

اخرك معايا انا لسة مش عارفاه ههههههههههههههه


اكتر نظرة بتسحرك ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## kalimooo (21 سبتمبر 2012)

اكتر نظرة بتسحرك ؟؟؟؟؟

الساحر المشهور ميكي  ههههههههههههههه

نفسه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 سبتمبر 2012)

> اكتر نظرة بتسحرك ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> الساحر المشهور ميكي ههههههههههههههه
> 
> نفسه




نفسي اخد منك اجابة مفيدة هههههههههههههههههههههه

بس تمام انت اللي ابتديت 


اكتر نظرة نظرة بطووووووووووووووووووووووووط  هههههههههههههههههههه
نظرته تسحر اكتر من ميكي

بتحب الكرتون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (21 سبتمبر 2012)

نعدد المفيد
هههههههههههههه

اكتر حاجة اتعلمتها من الاطفال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بيمص صباعه هههههههههه
اعظم تعبير
ليها معاني كبيرة كتيررررررررررررررررر
طفل بمص صباعه ضربوه على ايدوه اول مرة
تاني مرة
قالو نتفاهم معاه احسن
ليه يا حبيبي بتعمل كده
الطفل مش بيعرف يعبر اداه صباعه عشان يمص ويعرف هو عايز او بيفكر بأيه؟؟؟
الامثولة انه الناس مش نحكم عليها بالمظاهر  ممكن يكون اللي بيعملوه عميق جدا

ميكي ده ساحر فعل بسن ال 50اً بيعمل حفلات وريعها يرجع 
لليتامى والمرضى والمشلولين !!!!!!!!!!!!!
طبعاً بيؤثر بيا كثير


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 سبتمبر 2012)

> نعدد المفيد
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> اكتر حاجة اتعلمتها من الاطفال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااووووو

ايوة كدة ياعم كليمو 
فكيت الشفرة الحمدلله 

بس بردو مجاوبتش على سؤالي 
بتحب الكرتون ؟؟؟؟هههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (21 سبتمبر 2012)

الكرتون بتقصدي بتوع الاطفال؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (21 سبتمبر 2012)

ومشكورة لتقييمك


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 سبتمبر 2012)

فين السؤال يا موكي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 سبتمبر 2012)

> فين السؤال يا موكي



انتي تؤمري يا قمر

اكتر موقف بتحب تفتكره و انت قاعد مع نفسك ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 سبتمبر 2012)

تعيش يا باشا انت اللي قمر 
ممممممم 
وانا صغيره ذكريات الطفوله كلها عندي حلوه
وانت ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 سبتمبر 2012)

moky قال:


> انتي تؤمري يا قمر​
> 
> اكتر موقف بتحب تفتكره و انت قاعد مع نفسك ؟؟؟؟​


*
* 
أى موقف *مضحكـ أو فيهـ مشآعر* جميلة 

*,. 

*
إمتى تقول على شخص إنهـ " *مُتفهم *" ..*؟*



*.،*

​

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*كل الناس متفهمين بنسب مختلفة و مفيش حد فى الدنيا متفهم لكل حاجة فمش بقولها على حد بصفة خاصة 

لو حبيت تكون صاحب منصب كبير لمدة يوم . تختار ايه منصبك ؟ و ليه ؟؟*


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 سبتمبر 2012)

أكون صاحب شركة فى مجال تخصصى بالدراسة
او أكون ممثل مشهور ,, لانى بحب التمثيل اوى


* لو  انت حاسس ان صديق ليك زعلان منك,, ايه هى الخطوات التمهيدية والإستخدامات  المباشرة اللى هتستخدمها اثناء المقابلة علشان تصالحه بيها وتكون صديق خفيف  عليه ؟
*

​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 سبتمبر 2012)

ممممممممم
لو انا زعلته هروح اعاتبه يعني ازيك عامل ايه 
هو انت زعلان مني طيب ليه طيب انا كان قصدي كذا مش كذا 
بس 
ايه اكتر مشكله بتواجهه الايام دي ؟؟؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 سبتمبر 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ايه اكتر مشكله بتواجهه الايام دي ؟؟؟


 

إنى أنهى علآقتى بشخصية معينة .....


*,. *

أكتر *أختيآر صعب* أتوضعت فيهـ ..؟


​
*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*اختيار الكلية و التنسيق 

اكتر انسان أثر فى حياتك ؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اكتر انسان أثر فى حياتك ؟*


​ 
*جدو *
على آلمستوى آلروحى وآلعقلآنى

*ودكتور درسلى* .. من آلشخصيآت آلمميزة جداً بآلنسبآلى

*,. *

شئ أو فكرهـ *صعب تتقبلهم* ..*؟*



*.، *​​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*صعب اتقبل ان الحقيقة تكون اى حاجة غير المسيحية 

بتفكر فى ايه حالا ؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بتفكر فى ايه حالا ؟*



بفكر زى آلشآطرة أقوم أنآم علشآن أصحى بدرى :t23:


*,. *

*رسآلة* حآبب توجههآ لشخص ...


*.، *​​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (23 سبتمبر 2012)

مم
اوجه لروحي ببعد الموت مفيش فرصه 
واللي بعدي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*اوجها لامي
واقولها ربنا يخليكي ليا 

ايه الحاجه اللي نفسك تحصل بس انت شايفها صعب تحصل من وجهه نظرك ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

نفسى الناس ترجع تحب بعض زى زمان 
ايه اكتر حاجة بتكرها ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*اكتر حاجه بكرها الظلم والكدب والغش

مين مثلك الاعلي في الحياه العاديه والروحيه ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اكتر حاجه بكرها الظلم والكدب والغش
> 
> مين مثلك الاعلي في الحياه العاديه والروحيه ؟
> *


فى الحياه العادية كان بابا الله يرحمه هو مثلى الاعلى فى كل شىء 
والروحية هو اب اعترافى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

اه نسيت السؤال 
ايه اكتر ترنيمة بتحبها 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يرحمه يارب

وفين السؤال يابطه


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الله يرحمه يارب
> 
> وفين السؤال يابطه


افتكرت لوحدى هتلاقيه فوق هههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اه نسيت السؤال
> ايه اكتر ترنيمة بتحبها
> ​


ترانيم كتيرررر
فيها ترنيمه اسمها  قويني يارب بحبها 
وترنيمه انا مش قادر
وياللي بديت الرحله 
وامسك يارب ايدي


وانت ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

يا يسوع تعبان 
ضاقت الدنيا قصادى 
ما هى هوايتك المفضلة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*هوايتي النووووووووووم ههههههههه

مين اكتر شخص بتحبه اااااااوي بعد مامتك وجوزك هههه ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هوايتي النووووووووووم ههههههههه
> 
> مين اكتر شخص بتحبه اااااااوي بعد مامتك وجوزك هههه ؟
> *


هو مش شخص واح هما اخواتى واصدقائى 
اسعد لحظة تقضيها بتكون مع مين ​


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2012)

جوزي؟؟
مش عندي جوز ههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (23 سبتمبر 2012)

ماي كلوز فرند 
اكيد
هههههههه
وانت ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

اسعد لحظة تقضيها بتكون مع مين ​ 		    		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				مع امي واخواتي وهنا في المنتدي

وانت ؟
انا بحب كل الناس ^^

اوصفلي المكان اللي حواليك ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههه انا قاعدة قدامى اللاب 
والنيش والسفرة 
وانت ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههه
انا قاعده قدامي الكمبيوتر 
وقدامي دولاب 
وجنبه سرير 
وفيه كنبتين 
وورايا شباك


اااه وفيه جنبي مج شاي فاضي

وفيه فرده شبشب مقلوبه ههههه

مين مطربك المفضل ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

عمرو دياب واليسا 
وانت ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*جورج وسوف وفيروز ونجاه وورده وحليم

روح منك لله تقولها لمين ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *جورج وسوف وفيروز ونجاه وورده وحليم
> 
> روح منك لله تقولها لمين ؟
> *​




اقولها لاى حد يظلمنى 
ايه اكتر شىء بيضايقك ​ ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*كلام الناس اللي علي طول 

اتقي ربنا فيا تقولها لمين ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *كلام الناس اللي علي طول
> 
> اتقي ربنا فيا تقولها لمين ؟
> *


لحماتى هههههههه 
ايه اكتر شىء يجرح كرامتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2012)

مش عارف هابقى ارجع لو عرفت

وانت مالك كل حاجة تحشر نفسك فيها؟؟
لمن


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*اقولها للناس الحشريين هههه

تقول لمين بيعهم يشتروك ؟
*


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2012)

ايه اكتر شىء يجرح كرامتك

المسامح كريم المسيح نفسه اتهان واتضرب وشتم وسامح لذلك
لذلك لما بسامحه مباشرة معناه مش عبرة اسائته


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

فين السؤال مستر كليمو
*تقول لمين بيعهم يشتروك ؟*


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2012)

فين السؤال مستر كليمو
ضروري كل مرة اسأل ههههههههههههه

لأغلبية البشر هذه الايام

افضل برنامج تلفزيوني تحب تتابعه؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> فين السؤال مستر كليمو
> ضروري كل مرة اسأل ههههههههههههه
> 
> لأغلبية البشر هذه الايام
> ...


اه معلش تعالي علي نفسك واسأل كل مره :t23:

افضل برنامج بحبه ممم 
كنت بحب توفيق عكاشه ااااااوي بس رررررراح بقي الله يمسيه بالخير 

لو معاك ورقه وقلم دلوقتي هتكتب ايه او هترسم ايه ؟


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2012)

برسم طول الوقت ههههههه
اكتر شي ايقونات

*كم مره انغدرت؟؟*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*اهااااا

انغدرت دي يعني اتغدر بيا مش كده ؟
عموما لو كان قصدك هي يبقي مره واحده بس

مين شفيعك ؟
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> مين شفيعك ؟
> *


آلبآبآ كيرلس .. أم آلنور .. آلأنبآ تومآس آلسآئح



*,.*

أكتر شخصية بتستفزكـ ...؟



*.،*
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (23 سبتمبر 2012)

البارد 
ويووووووووووو؟؟


----------



## marcelino (23 سبتمبر 2012)

اللى مش بيحس بغلطه !

سعيد ؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (23 سبتمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا مدمت مع ربنا فانا هكون دايما
كده
ايه اسواء حاجه في نظرك


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 سبتمبر 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ايه اسواء حاجه في نظرك



سؤآل وآسع خآلص :t23:

أمممم مثلاً
*إن آلإنسآن مآيكونش فآهم نفسه*
 

*,.*

*نفس آلسؤآل *...


*.،*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (23 سبتمبر 2012)

الغدر



كم مره كان نفسك تنام ومحصلش نصيب
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## elamer1000 (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*كتير*

*بس ربنا بيعوض*

*ايه اصعب حاجة ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 سبتمبر 2012)

اصعب شىء هو البعد عن الرب---
و انتقال من احب--

 ايه زكرى فاكرها لمامتك  كل ما تفتكرها تقول ما احن  و اجمل و طيب هذه الام؟؟


----------



## bob (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*اي موقف بشوف دموعها 

نفسك تقول ايه لربنا ؟
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 سبتمبر 2012)

تـــوبنى فأتــوب


أيهما أصعب حب فى زمن خاطئ أم البقاء بدون حــب ؟
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 سبتمبر 2012)

البقاء بدون حب-- لان الحب هو الحياه!

 بتنام قد ايه فى اليوم-- كام عدد ساعات نومك


----------



## elamer1000 (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*الاصعب البقاء بدون حب ده موت*

*نفس السؤال ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*من 5 ل 8 ساعات*

*سؤالى فوق*

*+++*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 سبتمبر 2012)

من 7 لـ 9 ساعات

مــتى يسقط أغلى شخص من عينيك ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 سبتمبر 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> من 7 لـ 9 ساعات
> 
> مــتى يسقط أغلى شخص من عينيك ؟
> ​




لما يكذب عليا 
او اكتشف ان الشخصيه الغاليه دي بتمثل بالادب  وان شخصيتها مش كويسه


نفس السؤال ؟؟
​


----------



## سهم الغدر (23 سبتمبر 2012)

عندما افقد كل ثقتى فية

نفس السؤال؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 سبتمبر 2012)

لو اتضحلى انه متكبر، او كذاب، او خاين، او شخصية مش متوازنة .


هل هناك شخص تتمنى أن تلقاه بالصدفة ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 سبتمبر 2012)

اه نفسي يكون اول لقاء صدفه لشخص كدا:smil12:


تقول لربنا ايه دلوقتي ؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (24 سبتمبر 2012)

ان لم تبني يا رب البيت  فباطل تعب البنائون 
وانت ؟


----------



## marcelino (24 سبتمبر 2012)

ساعدنى ومد لى ايدك

راضى عن نفسك؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (24 سبتمبر 2012)

مم نوعا ما 
وانت ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*لا مش اوي لاني حاسه اني مقصره في حق ربنا اوي وفي حق ناس حواليا كتير 

ايه اكتر موضوع شاغل بالك الفتره دي ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا مش اوي لاني حاسه اني مقصره في حق ربنا اوي وفي حق ناس حواليا كتير
> 
> ايه اكتر موضوع شاغل بالك الفتره دي ؟
> *


اكتر موضوع شاغلنى بجد عاوزة اقرب من ربنا 
اكتر واحد تحكى معاه اسرارك ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اكتر موضوع شاغلنى بجد عاوزة اقرب من ربنا
> اكتر واحد تحكى معاه اسرارك ​


ربنا ينولك كل اللي في بالك يارب

اكتر شخص اقوله علي اسراري
اختي اللي اكبر مني بسنتين بحبها ااااوي

مين اكتر انسان انت شايل همه في الدنيا ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ربنا ينولك كل اللي في بالك يارب
> 
> اكتر شخص اقوله علي اسراري
> اختي اللي اكبر مني بسنتين بحبها ااااوي
> ...


مامتى بخاف عليها جدا وحاسة انها مسئولة منى 
 اكتر شخص بيستفزك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مامتى بخاف عليها جدا وحاسة انها مسئولة منى
> اكتر شخص بيستفزك​


ربنا يخليهالك ويخليكي ليها يارب


اكتر شخص بيستفزني الشخص الكداااب
والشخص اللي معندوش دم وتحسيه بارد كده وعديم الاحساس:gun:

ايه اكتر مثل مصدقه ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ربنا يخليهالك ويخليكي ليها يارب
> 
> 
> اكتر شخص بيستفزني الشخص الكداااب
> ...


خيرا تعمل شرا تلقى 
مين اعز انسان على قلبك ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> خيرا تعمل شرا تلقى
> مين اعز انسان على قلبك ​


امي واخواتي وبابا واخويا الله يرحمهم 
وانتي كومان يارورو بجد


روح ربنا ينتقم منك تقوليها لمين ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2012)

لاى انسان ظالم 
امتى بتحس نفسك مظلوم​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2012)

​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> امي واخواتي وبابا واخويا الله يرحمهم
> وانتي كومان يارورو بجد
> 
> 
> روح ربنا ينتقم منك تقوليها لمين ؟


ميرسى يا حبيبتى وانتى كمان من  اعز الناس اللى عرفتهم ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلميلي يارورتي

ممم احس اني مظلومه لما اعمل حاجه واللي قدامي ميقدرهاش



ايه احلي هديه جاتلك ومن مين ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تسلميلي يارورتي
> 
> ممم احس اني مظلومه لما اعمل حاجه واللي قدامي ميقدرهاش
> 
> ...


دبدوب احمر كبيررر قووى من جوزى 

اكتر حاجة بتفرحك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*اكتر حاجه بتفرحني لما بشوف ضحكه طفل بجد بفرح جداا
ولما بعمل حاجه واحس اني اللي قدامي انبسط منها برضو بفرح


امتي اخر مره بكيت وليه ؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (24 سبتمبر 2012)

بطلت ابكي نشكر ربنا 
اللي يحصل يحصل في ايد ربنا 
وانت ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 سبتمبر 2012)

اخر مرة بكيت امبارح 

لو قدامك دلوقتي عرض انك تتمنى امنية و تتحقق دلوقتي
تتمنى ايييييييييه ,,,,؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*اتمنى ايه .. اتمنى ان الاقى بنوتة صديقة بجد 

ايه اخر ميوزيك او اغنية او ترنيمة سمعتها ؟*


----------



## white.angel (24 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> ايه اخر ميوزيك او اغنية او ترنيمة سمعتها ؟*


*Jab Se Tere Naina*
*shaan*

*تتوقع ممكن تقابل ازاى شريك حياتك ؟؟*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*مش عارفه حاسه اني ممكن اقابله في حادثه
بصي ياستي اللي هيحصل
انا هكون نازله الشارع اجيب عيش فينو وحلاوه طحينيه
المهم وانا بعدي الشارع في عربيه مرسيدس لونها فضي هتخبطني
وانا هقع عالارض طبعا وهخر دم
هينزل اللي كان بيسوق وهصعب عليه من منظري
وهيصعب عليه العيش الفينو اللي بقي عجينه تحت عجل عربيتو
وطبعا عينوو هتيجي في عيني ومن هنااااا هتبدي قصه البح قصدي الحب ^^

ايه اكتر موضوع نفسك تنساااااه وتشيلو من حياتك خالص ؟

*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع واحد
 وهو الحب بكل انواعه 
يومها هرتااااااااااااح 
وانت ؟


----------



## elamer1000 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ايه البنات دى*

*ممكن احاول انسى بنسبة كبيرة جرح الخيانة من البنات*

*نفس السؤال ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2012)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه البنات دى
> 
> ...




ممكن احاول انسى اي حد جرحني بكلمة او بموقف او حتى بنظرة 
علشان مايكونش من الذكريات اللي بتوجعني و تكون سبب عثرة ليا
اني اكره حد او احس بموقف من ناحيته
ده حتى ربنا ادانا نعمة النسيان دي من اجمل النعم اللي في الدنيا 

حلمك الخيالي ايه هو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 سبتمبر 2012)

moky قال:


> حلمك الخيالي ايه هو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


حلمى آلخيآلى* إنى أنشأ آلمدينة آلفآضلة*
بس مش بآلنصح وتغيير غيرى
نفسى رأبى ولآدى بقيمهآ وشفآفيتهآ ويكونوآ هم بذرة مجتمع متفتح ونقى بحلم بوجودهـ :t23:
*,.*

*نفس آلسؤآل* آلجميل ..  


 

*.،*​​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2012)

> نفس آلسؤآل آلجميل ..




صدقيني تقريبا نفس الاجابة 

نفسي اعيش في جزيرة الناس اللي فيها بيعيشو بالفطرة 

مافيش كذب و لا خداع و لا غش و لا نفاق

و لا غدر و خيانة

و لا حروب و قتل 

كلها سلام و محبة 

مافيش فيها تمييز 

و فيها بيت صغير اعيش فيه انا  شريك حياتي
و اطفالي اللي هيتعلمو اذاي يحبو
و اذاي يكونوا صادقين في كل حاجة بيعملوها
بيت مليان دفا و حب

و طبعا الجزيرة تكون نضيفة مش ذي شوارع القاهرة المحروسة 

امممممممم فعلا لازم تكون فاضلة 

بس هنرجع تاني للسؤال انه مجرد حلم خياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالي


نفس السؤال ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 سبتمبر 2012)

اكون عايشه في مكان كله ورود ورد ورد
وخضره 
ويكون في بحر 
وتكون في مركبه صغيره 
وانا فيها ...


نفس السؤال كمان ؟؟؟

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 سبتمبر 2012)

يلا بسرعة حد يجاوب على السؤال و يسال سؤال جديد علشان انا عايزة اجاوب هههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*حلمي الخيالي اشرب ازازه كوكاولا من الصاروخ الطويله دي 
ههههههههه

بجد حلمي الخيالي مايبقاش في ظلم وغش وكدب وخياانه في الحياه 
بس للاسف اسمه في الاول والاخر حلم خيالي : (

مش نفس السؤال ههههههه

ممممم لما بتقعد مع نفسويتك كده وتفتكر زكرياتك
ايه اول حاجه بتيجي علي بالك ؟؟

سؤال متكلف اهو اي خدمه : )
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 سبتمبر 2012)

بفتكر عمل ربنا فى حياتى 

+ نفس السؤال


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 سبتمبر 2012)

مرحله الطفوله 
وانت ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> 
> ممممم لما بتقعد مع نفسويتك كده وتفتكر زكرياتك
> ايه اول حاجه بتيجي علي بالك ؟؟
> ...


*آلذكريآت آلجميلة*
آلصدآقآت آللى مآ تتعوضش
آلمشآع آلجميلة مع كل آللى بحبهم
برآءة وبسآطة زمآن 
وآلأيآم آلحلوة* ^_^*

*,.*

قآبلت *آلصديق آلصدوق* .. طيب لو أيوه أوصفهولنآ   ..*؟*


*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

لسه ، لا فى الواقع ولا حتى فى الحُــلم

حدد ثلاثة أمور كنت تفعلهـا فى المـاضى وغيرتـها إلى الأفضل ؟
​


----------



## elamer1000 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*كنت بشتم واحلف ومش بتأمل فى ربنا

دلوقتى لا اشتم لا احلف وبتأمل فى ربنا اوقات كتير

نفس السؤال ؟

+++
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*بطلت ازعل من الناس وبقيت بكبر دماغي
كنت بصدق وبثق في  اي حد بسرعه وبطلت 
كنت عنيده بشكل فظيييع وعصبيه  ودلوقتي بطلت العناد والعصبيه .

ايه الخبر اللي نفسك تسمعه ؟

*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 سبتمبر 2012)

خبر انه يتوافق على المشروع بتاعي
نفسي اعمل مشروع اتيليه و مستنية الموافقة 
صلوووووووووووولي كتيييييييير 

ايه اكتر لحظة بتحس فيها انك ضعيف ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## the shepherd (27 سبتمبر 2012)

عندما يتألم احبائي و اعجز عن المساعدة 

نفس السؤال​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 سبتمبر 2012)

لما يكون حد عايزه مساعده واكون عاجزه عنها 
او لما رجل قدامي يبكي


لما يقولك اطلب حاجه من ربنا دلوقتي وهتتحقق هتكون ايه ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لما يقولك اطلب حاجه من ربنا دلوقتي وهتتحقق هتكون ايه ؟؟
> ​


*يملآنى سلآم* ...

*,.

*حصلت إنكـ حسيت* بألم وفرحة* فى نفس آلوقت ..*؟**



.،*​ ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *يملآنى سلآم* ...
> 
> *,.
> 
> ...



اه 
لمااتخذت قرار ابعد عن شخصيه كدا ..

نفس السؤال
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 سبتمبر 2012)

معداش عليا موقف قبل كدا خلانى أحس الإحساس دا


نفس السؤال ؟​


----------



## elamer1000 (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*مواقف كتير ببقى سعيد بس متالم*

*لما الاقى اللى بحبهم فرحانين ولو على حساب تعبى*

*اكتر كتاب عجبك غير الكتاب المقدس ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*كتب معجزات البابا شنوده والبابا كيرلس بشكل عام .*
,,

ايه اكتر  فيلم عربي عجبك؟


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2012)

مش
عارف بس اقول
معظم افلام عادل امام
بحبها اووووى
ونفس السؤال


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 سبتمبر 2012)

365 يوم سعادة بتاع احمد عز و دنيا سمير غانم عجبني اوووووووووي

اكتر بيت شعر قرأته و اثر فيك ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## ارووجة (28 سبتمبر 2012)

اعطي نصف عمري للذي يجعل طفلا باكيا يضحك
 واعطي نصفه الثاني لاحمي زهرة﻿ خضراء  ان تهلك

شو اكتر حلم ليك نفسك تحققه؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (28 سبتمبر 2012)

لما يتحقق هقولك عليه 
كم مره تمنيت ان تعيش في الفضاء ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*ولا مره 

ايه اكتر اكله بتحبها . واكتر اكله مش بتحبها ؟
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 سبتمبر 2012)

اكثر اكله بحبها  ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
 مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم صعب يحب اكل كتيير الحقيقه هههههههههههههههه بس ممكن نقول البيتزاااااا
 الى مكنتش بحبه و انا صغيره خاااااااااالص هو القلقااااس-- بس بقيت اكله لما كبرت و لقيته مش وحش 
 نفس السوال


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (28 سبتمبر 2012)

اكتر اكله بحبها الكشري 
واكتر اكله بكرهها الكبده بكل انواعها 
وويوووووووووو ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 سبتمبر 2012)

اكتر اكلة بحبها 
حاجات كتيييييييير بس ممكن رز و ملوخية و فراخ مع بعض 

اكتر اكلها بكرهها الكوسة و السبانخ 


اكتر كلمة نفسك تفضل تصرخ و تقولها بصوت عالي قدام كل الناس ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*محدش يزعل هيفاء 

وين ناوي تروح اجازة الكرسمس الجاي؟*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 سبتمبر 2012)

> محدش يزعل هيفاء
> 
> وين ناوي تروح اجازة الكرسمس الجاي؟



انا نفسي جدا اروح مكان فيه تلج 

بس ممكن اخرج مع صحابي كالعادة و خلاص 

مين اكتر مطرب بتحبه ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*ماعندي مطرب مفظل بس عربيا بحب اسمع بعض الاغاني ل اصاله نوال الزغبي احلام زز غربيا بعض اغاني شارل وريهانا واشر وكاسندرا وغيرهم وحتى ليدي جاجا هههههه

وش اكثر صفه تحبها في نفسك او تتميز بها*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*القلب الطيب والتسامح

ايه اكتر شهر في السنه بيبقي مميز بالنسبالك وبتحبه ؟
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> ايه اكتر شهر في السنه بيبقي مميز بالنسبالك وبتحبه ؟
> *


مفيش شهر معين
بس* فترة آخر ديسمبر وأوآئل ينآير *بتكون مبهجة بمنآسبآتهآ 


*,.*

إيهـ تعريف *آلسعآدة* فى نظركـ ..*؟*



*.،*​ ​


----------



## kalimooo (29 سبتمبر 2012)

السعادة كلمة  نتمناها كلنا اذ انها موجودة بقاموس كل واحد منا
 ولاننا لم ولن نشعر بها او نلمسها طوال حياتنا  السعادة هي ان نحلق في فضاء  من  الشعور المتكامل من الحب والشفافية والرقة واحقاق الحق  والعيش بسلام  وايمان امام كم هائل من اغراءات الحياة فهي ان يصبح الانسان محققا  لكافة طموحاته على جميع المستويات تختلف من فرد الى اخر
اولها ارضاء الرب مساعدة فقير او مريض والارتقاء الى ما هو اسمى من السعادة المادية  واثباتاً لذلك هناك الكثير من العظماء والمشاهير انتحروا بسبب
انهم لم يتوصلوا للحصول عليها..
  واذكر بعضهم


*داليدا *مغنية مصرية عاشت في فرنسا.
كريستينا أوناسيس, هي ابنة الملياردير اليوناني
مارلين مونرو

داني بسترس فنانة لبنانية.
ألفيس بريسلي


نفس السؤال بنظري سؤال عميق


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

فى نظرى آلسعآدة هى حآلة بيخلقهآ آلإنسآن لنفسه بنفسه
هى إنهـ يرى آلجمآل فى آلقبح
هى إنهـ يستخلص معآنى آلتجآرب مش بس آلآمتهآ
هى إنهـ يشعر بسلآم دآخلى حتى لو خآرجياً مفيش شئ يدعو لوجود سلآم
هى إنهـ يقدر يعزى حزنهـ ويوآجه آلمصآعب مش بس علشآن يكون شجآع وصلب
لكنهـ وآثق من آلهه ومن نفسه فى موآجهة أى شئ


آلسعآدة ..* إنهـ يتقبل إن آلحيآة لن تمنحهـ آلسعآدة*
*بل هو من سيخلقهآ*

*,.*

إمتى بتقول " *آلدنيآ لسه بخير* " ..*؟*



*.،*​​


----------



## kalimooo (29 سبتمبر 2012)

إمتى بتقول " *آلدنيآ لسه بخير* " ..*؟

*ولا مرة  قلت العكس  لانه الرجاء والامل بكل خير هو دستور ديننا
بدون الرجاء يكون ايماننا باطل


هل انت سعيد ام عندك حالة اكتئاب كما اكثرية البشر اليوم
اذ انني ادخل مثلاً موضوع سجل احساسك اقراء الكل تقريباً مخنوق ههههه
======


*

*


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> هل انت سعيد ام عندك حالة اكتئاب كما اكثرية البشر اليوم
> اذ انني ادخل مثلاً موضوع سجل احساسك اقراء الكل تقريباً مخنوق ههههه
> ======
> 
> ...


ههههـ فعلاً
 متهيألى إنى آلوحيدة هنآكـ آللى كتبت متفآئة ..!

لآ *نشكر ربنآ مبسوطة آلنهآردة *


*,.*

أمممم
بتعمل أيهـ لمآ بتقرر* تستمتع بيومكـ* ..*؟*


*.،*​ 


​


----------



## kalimooo (29 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ههههـ فعلاً
> متهيألى إنى آلوحيدة هنآكـ آللى كتبت متفآئة ..!
> 
> لآ *نشكر ربنآ مبسوطة آلنهآردة *
> ...



هههههههههههه
فعلاً انا اكثر الاحيان بقول
حاضر
سجلنا

*,.*

أمممم
بتعمل أيهـ لمآ بتقرر* تستمتع بيومكـ* ..*؟*


ككل صباح رياضة صباحية وبعدها مباشرة بثياب الرياضة
 القداس الصباحي.. بيخليني طول اليوم بنشوة

*شو رأيك  بالدرس او المطالعة..واي شي لو كنت تطالع او بتقراء
الاحب الك
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> *ش**و رأيك  بالدرس او المطالعة..واي شي لو كنت تطالع او بتقراء
> الاحب الك
> *​


مش فهمت قصدكـ قوى بصرآحة 
بس لو كآن أنهى أحب ليآ كتب آلدرآسة ولآ كتب آلمطآلعة بوجه عآم

فأكيد آلقرآءة آلعآمة
أهآ بحب مجآل تخصصى أكيد لكن مش كل شئ فى آلمقررآت بيجذبنآ
لكن فى آلمطآلعة آلعآمة ..  *إحنآ آللى بنحدد مجآل إهتمآمنآ وبنقرآ فيهـ
*
*,.*

*كتآب* كآن آلسبب إنهـ يغير فكرة خآطئة عندكـ ..؟



*.،*​ 


​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أكتوبر 2012)

كتاب كيف اعترف

ربنا قدامك دلوقتي نفسك تقوله ايه ؟؟
​


----------



## elamer1000 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*سامحنى انا الخاطى كن مع صغيرك*

*كتاب قريته اكتر  من مرة غير الكتاب المقدس ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أكتوبر 2012)

قوة الطاقة البشرية لـ د/ إبراهيم الفقى

أكتر صفة تتمنى أن تكون موجودة فى الشخصية اللى بتتعامل معاها ؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أكتوبر 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> قوة الطاقة البشرية لـ د/ إبراهيم الفقى
> 
> أكتر صفة تتمنى أن تكون موجودة فى الشخصية اللى بتتعامل معاها ؟​



عدم الكذب 
وان يكون مش بوشين


نفس السؤال ؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*اكتر صفه احب تكون موجوده في الشخص اللي بتعامل معاه
هي الحنيه وطيبه القلب.

ايه اكتر حاجه بتضايق منها في المنتدي وبصراحه ؟

*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أكتوبر 2012)

شكلك كدا ياتوته ناويه علي طردنا هههههههه
الغرور في يااختي بعض الاعضاء مغرورين شويه هههه

نفس السؤال كمان ؟؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> شكلك كدا ياتوته ناويه علي طردنا هههههههه
> الغرور في يااختي بعض الاعضاء مغرورين شويه هههه
> 
> نفس السؤال كمان ؟؟
> ​


*هههههههههه وانا اقدر اقعد من غيرك برضو

ممم ايه السؤال البايخ ده يابنتي :t33::t33:

بصي والله بجد وبدون اي مجاملات انا بقالي فتره صغيره في المنتدي بس صدقيني مفيش اي حاجه ضايقتني فيه 
لحد دلوقتي يعني .. مش عارفه شويه لقدام ممكن يحصل ايه:t33:

اخر مسج جاتلك عالموبيل من مين وايه مضمونها ؟

اهو ده سؤال ابوخ من اللي فات:t33:
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههه وانا اقدر اقعد من غيرك برضو
> 
> ممم ايه السؤال البايخ ده يابنتي :t33::t33:
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
لسه انتي جديده لسسسسسه ههههههه

رساله من واحده صحبتي 
قدلايمكنك ان تفهم لماذا يسمح الله بالاشياء التي تسبب لك 
وجع القلب لكن يمكنك ان تثق في ان الله لايخطئ ابداااا

نفسك تقولي حاجه لشخص اوشخصه هههه هنا
تقولي ايه ؟؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> لسه انتي جديده لسسسسسه ههههههه
> 
> ...


اه لسه جديده في الكار ههههه
رسالتها جميله ااوي

مممم اقول لكل اللي هنا بجد انا بحبكم جدااااااااااااااا 

ايه الشئ اللي نفسك تمحيه من ذاكرتك؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*مافيش 

لان حتى لو ذكرى وحشة حتى لو هتتعبني او بتتعبني كل مافتكرها 
بس اكيد هتعلم منها حاجة 


ايه هي اكتر مخاوفك ؟؟؟ *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> *مافيش
> 
> لان حتى لو ذكرى وحشة حتى لو هتتعبني او بتتعبني كل مافتكرها
> بس اكيد هتعلم منها حاجة
> ...


*المـــــــــــــوت 
بس مش بخاف منه عليا بالعكسسس
بخاف منه عالحواليا بجد .

لو معاك ورقه وقلم وهتكب جواب ياتري هيكون لمين ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *المـــــــــــــوت
> بس مش بخاف منه عليا بالعكسسس
> بخاف منه عالحواليا بجد .
> 
> ...


هكتبه لربنا وهقوله سامحنى وارحم ضعفى 
ازاى بتعبر عن حزنك ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*بالضحك 

كل ما تلاقيني بضحك جاااااااااااااااااااامد اوووووووووووي

على الفاضية و المليانة 
اعرفي ان 
بيبقى جوايا حزن كبيييييييييييير جدا 


بتفرح من قلبك بجد و لا بتضحك على نفسك ؟؟؟

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> *بالضحك
> 
> كل ما تلاقيني بضحك جاااااااااااااااااااامد اوووووووووووي
> 
> ...


والله بجد اجابتك عجبتني ااااااااااوي 
لاني انا كده للاسف
وعلي راي ابو وديع

شافوني قالوا متهني من كتر الفرح بيغني
تعالوا اسالوا عني
انا اللي بيا جراح اطبا الكون ماتشفيها : (

ندخل في الموضوع بقي
لا للاسف بضحك علي نفسي
ونادرا لما بضحك من قلبي 

مثل بتؤمن بيه ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> والله بجد اجابتك عجبتني ااااااااااوي
> لاني انا كده للاسف
> وعلي راي ابو وديع
> 
> ...


ما تخلينا فى الاغنية الجامدة دى 
ما علينا 
خيرا تعمل شرا تلقى 
مين اكتر حد بتبسط بجد لما يكون معاك ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*



			مثل بتؤمن بيه ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



كتييييييير 

الامثال دي حاجة جامدة جدا

بس اللي جامد بجد 

تعرف فلان 

اه اعرفه 

عاشرته 

لأ

يبقى ماتعرفوش 


لو خيروك تعد في جزيرة طول عمرك و نختار تلت اشخاص بس تاخدهم معاك 
تختار مين ؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*السؤالين زي بعض تقريبا
يبقي هقول ماما دي اجابه علي رورو

هاهخد ماما برضو
واخويا
واختي  دي اجابه موكي

نفس السؤالين ماليش دعوه هههههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *السؤالين زي بعض تقريبا
> يبقي هقول ماما دي اجابه علي رورو
> 
> هاهخد ماما برضو
> ...


متخميش يا بطة فين السؤال ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> متخميش يا بطة فين السؤال ​


ياظالمه انا مش بخم هههههههه

سؤالي نفس السؤالين بتعكم الله:66:


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياظالمه انا مش بخم هههههههه
> 
> سؤالي نفس السؤالين بتعكم الله:66:


هههههههههههه ليه يا ظالمة 
انا ببقى مبسوطة بوجودى مع كل الناس اللى بحبهم 
 جوزى اكيد وماما واخواتى واصحابى 

هدية جتلك من حد غالى على قلبك ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههههه ليه يا ظالمة
> انا ببقى مبسوطة بوجودى مع كل الناس اللى بحبهم
> جوزى اكيد وماما واخواتى واصحابى
> 
> هدية جتلك من حد غالى على قلبك ​


هههههههههه
ربنا يخليهوملك ياحبيبتي

ممممم كانت عباره عن دبدوب احمر كبيرررررررررررررررر
بس كـــــــــــان بقي : (

اكلتك المفضله ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههه
> ربنا يخليهوملك ياحبيبتي
> 
> ممممم كانت عباره عن دبدوب احمر كبيرررررررررررررررر
> ...


مكرونة بالبشاميل 
نوع البرفيم بتاعك ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مكرونة بالبشاميل
> نوع البرفيم بتاعك ​


جادوور

حلم نفسك يتحقق ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> جادوور
> 
> حلم نفسك يتحقق ؟


يبقى عندى عربية 
امتى تعمل حاجة غصب عنك ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يبقى عندى عربية
> امتى تعمل حاجة غصب عنك ​


*ربنا يحقق كل احلامك

لا انا عمري ماعمل حاجه غصب عني ولو مين طلبها مني .

لونك المفضل ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ربنا يحقق كل احلامك
> 
> لا انا عمري ماعمل حاجه غصب عني ولو مين طلبها مني .
> 
> ...


bink
اكتر اغنية بتحبها ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> bink
> اكتر اغنية بتحبها ​​​​



كــــــــــــــــــــــل اغاني جورج وسوف

اقيم هديه جاتلك من وجهه نظرك .. اقيم مش احلي ؟​​​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كــــــــــــــــــــــل اغاني جورج وسوف
> 
> اقيم هديه جاتلك من وجهه نظرك .. اقيم مش احلي ؟


هى كانت خمسين جنيه 
مكتوب عليها اسمى واسم جوزى وكلمتين حب 
بالبرونز عجبتنى اوووووووى 
مش لاقية اسئلة هههههههههه 
اسالى انتى بقا ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هى كانت خمسين جنيه
> مكتوب عليها اسمى واسم جوزى وكلمتين حب
> بالبرونز عجبتنى اوووووووى
> مش لاقية اسئلة هههههههههه
> اسالى انتى بقا ​


ههههههههههههههههه
ممممم طيب صرفتي ال50 جنيه ولا قاعده ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ممممم طيب صرفتي ال50 جنيه ولا قاعده ؟


هههههههههه محتفظة بيها اكيد 
 هتفك ازمة برده محدش ضمن الظروف 
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههه محتفظة بيها اكيد
> هتفك ازمة برده محدش ضمن الظروف
> هههههههههههههههههههه​


ههههههههه علي رائك

مممممممم ايه اكتر حاحه بتحبها في المنتدي واكتر حاجه مش بتحبها ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههه علي رائك
> 
> مممممممم ايه اكتر حاحه بتحبها في المنتدي واكتر حاجه مش بتحبها ؟


لحد دلوقتى بحب كل حاجة فى المنتدى 
قومى نامى بقا 
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

 *فين *آلسؤآل* يآ بنآتيت* ^_^*


أممممم
*كلمة* توجههآ لنفسكـ ..*؟*
 


*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> *فين *آلسؤآل* يآ بنآتيت* ^_^*
> 
> ...



معلش  هي الناس كدا وعمرها ماهتتغير
فاكبري دمااااااااااااااغك اوووووووووووي


قول كلمه لقلبك ؟؟

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أكتوبر 2012)

هى الناس كدا وعمرها ما هتتغير
ففكك و متبقاش حساس أوى
ــــــــــ

اتجرحت قبل كدا ؟ ولو اتجرحت ودار الزمن اللى ادالك القدرة أنكـ ترد الجرح وتاخد بحقكـ 
من نفس الشخص اللى جرحكـ ..هترد الجرح والا هتسامح ؟

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 أكتوبر 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> هى الناس كدا وعمرها ما هتتغير
> ففكك و متبقاش حساس أوى
> ــــــــــ
> 
> ...



اكييييد اتجرحت بس اكيد مش عاطفيا
من ناس قريبه ليا 
لا طبعااا مش هرد الجرح بس مشكلتي مش بنسي الجرح خالص


نفس السؤال لانه عجبني ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أكتوبر 2012)

أيوة اتجرحت وبشكر اللى جرحنى لأن بزرع جرحه حصدت قوة وثبات.

معتقدش أنى هرد الجرح أياً كان نوعه

على رأى الشاعر الكبير
" أخلاقى الراقية تمنعنى من متعة الشماتة بهم":t33::ura1:
ــــــــــــــــــ

هل لديكـ سر لم تخبــر به أحد حتى الآن ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 أكتوبر 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> أيوة اتجرحت وبشكر اللى جرحنى لأن بزرع جرحه حصدت قوة وثبات.
> 
> معتقدش أنى هرد الجرح أياً كان نوعه
> 
> ...




لا قلبي فااااضي خاالص كل اللي فيه لاقرب الناس ليا فففففقط
نوو اسرار لان لوخبيت حاجه هتعب بحب افضفض اووي بكل حاجه


نفسك توجهه رساله تقول لمين وايه مضمون الرساله ؟؟
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

اوجه رسالة لربنا 
اقوله بحبك سامحنى واغفر خطاياى 
اصعب موقف مريت بيه فى حياتك ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اوجه رسالة لربنا
> اقوله بحبك سامحنى واغفر خطاياى
> اصعب موقف مريت بيه فى حياتك ​



مفيش مواقف صعبه بمعني الكلمه
بس بالنسبالي لما بتخدع في حد قريب ليا 


نفس السؤال ؟؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (17 أكتوبر 2012)

مم اصعب موقف كان فراق حد غالي عليا 
بس الدنيا بتستمر بعدها 
وانت ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*اصعب موقف كان وفاة 
انتيمتي 

ممممممممممممممممممممم

الحياة بتعني بالنسبالك ايه ؟؟*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> *اصعب موقف كان وفاة
> انتيمتي
> 
> ممممممممممممممممممممم
> ...



الحياه بالنسبالي رحله 

نفس السؤال ؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> * الحياة بتعني بالنسبالك ايه ؟؟*​


*بدآية *

*,.

*     إمتى بتحس إنكـ *مش فآهم نفسكـ *..*؟*



*.،*​ ​


----------



## كرسماس (19 أكتوبر 2012)

لمااكون غبى
امتى تحس انك مش راضى عن نفسك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

كرسماس قال:


> لمااكون غبى
> امتى تحس انك مش راضى عن نفسك




لما ازعل ربنا مني

تقول لنفسك ايه دلوقتي ؟؟
​


----------



## كرسماس (19 أكتوبر 2012)

اقولها احلمى لان الحلم اول خطوة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

فين السؤال ؟؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 أكتوبر 2012)

كممره كان نفسك تروح القمر


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 أكتوبر 2012)

كتييييييييييييييير اووووووووووي اووووي

ايه اكتر احساس حاسو اليومين دووووول ؟؟؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 أكتوبر 2012)

ممم نفسي اطير 
وانت ؟


----------



## كرسماس (20 أكتوبر 2012)

نفسى اروح زحل
لو قالولك مافيش اختلاط فى الجامعة تقولى ايه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أكتوبر 2012)

هقول لهم و مااله  هيبقى فيه براها  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 نفسك تسافر-ى فين؟


----------



## كرسماس (20 أكتوبر 2012)

نفسى اسافر مصر مع انى مصرى وعايش فيها هههه
لو قالولك تسيبى بلدك وتهاجرى تختارى اىبلد؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

لبنان او اي دوله اوربيه

لوقالولك تضحي بالصديق ولاالحبيب ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

كرسماس قال:


> لو قالولك تسيبى بلدك وتهاجرى تختارى اىبلد؟



*فرنسآ* .. مركز آلفن وآلرقى 



*,.*

تفتكر أيه هو* أصعب إختيآر* ..*؟*



*.،*​ 





​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لوقالولك تضحي بالصديق ولاالحبيب ؟؟
> ​


*مفيش مجآل للإختيآر بينهم*
لو هبعد عن حد فيهم هيكون بسببه شخصياً .. أو إنى مآينفعش أكمل معآهـ


*,.*

*سؤآلى فوق *



*.،*​ ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *فرنسآ* .. مركز آلفن وآلرقى
> 
> 
> 
> ...




اكيد الارتباط 

قوليلي نصيحه للزمن ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> قوليلي نصيحه للزمن ؟؟
> ​


مهمآ يكن إزرع *آلحب *فى قلوبهم وستحصد أحسن مآ بهم :new8:



*,.*

*نفس آلسؤآل **
* 


*.،*​ ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

*نفس آلسؤآل **
* 


*.،*​ 
[/CENTER][/QUOTE]

ما تنسيش تقيمينى فى المواضيع بتاعتى  علشان ربنا يحبك :ura1:

نفس السؤال


----------



## elamer1000 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*القى على الرب همك فهو يعولك*

*اكتر موقع ( مش منتدى ) عجبك ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*


			اكتر موقع ( مش منتدى ) عجبك ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


موقع اليوم السابع 
علشان بعررف من عليه الاخبار الصحيحة اول بأول

مش ليا كتيييير اوي في المواقع

ايه اكتر حاجة بتعملها و انت مستمتع ؟؟​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*اسمع موسيقى حلوة و اكل شيكولاتة او اتمرجح 

نفس السؤال *


----------



## elamer1000 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*احب ارسم اكتب اقرا*

*نفس السؤال ؟*

*+++*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*العب بلايستيشن و اغلب اللي قدامي هههههه

اتفرج على افلام هندي 

العب مع الاطفال 

ارسم و اكتب وااغني 

حاجات كتيييييييرة 

اختار مكان تقضي فيه يوم بالنسبالك هيكون اجمل يوم في حياتك ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

اى مكان فى الريف وسط الخضرة والهدوء

نفس السؤال ؟

+++​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*



			نفس السؤال ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عايزة اقضي يوم في التلج في اي بلد اجنبية
و عايزة اروح باريس
و عايزة ازور اكبر حديقة في العالم 
كلها خضرة و جمااااااال 

بس كدة

ده كله في يوم واحد هههههه

لما بتغمض عنيك ثواني و بتتخيل حاجة بتفرح بيها 
بتحلم بأيه ؟؟*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> *لما بتغمض عنيك ثواني و بتتخيل حاجة بتفرح بيها
> بتحلم بأيه ؟؟*​


آممممم
بتخيل نفسى فى مكآن وسط آلطبيعة 
*مع نآس بحبهم* .. ومبسوطين 


*,.*

إمتى بتكون فى *أحسن حآلآتكـ* ..*؟**
* 


*.،*​

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*



			إمتى بتكون فى أحسن حآلآتكـ ..؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لما ماتكونش حاجة شاغلة تفكيري

و الللي حواليا مبسوطين و مرتاحين و بيضحكو
مش ببقى عايزة اي حاجة تاني من الدنيا

بالنسبالي اهم حاجة راحة البال

نفس السؤال ؟؟*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أكتوبر 2012)

> إمتى بتكون فى أحسن حآلآتكـ ..؟



لما أتناول وأعترف يااااااااااه اجمل احساس

نفس السؤال علشان مش جاى فى بالى اسئلة هههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أكتوبر 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> لما أتناول وأعترف يااااااااااه اجمل احساس
> 
> نفس السؤال علشان مش جاى فى بالى اسئلة هههههه




لما بكون في الكنيسه في القداس


تقول لصديقك اوصديقتك ايه دلوقتي ؟؟
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يفرح قلبك دايماً آمين

+ نفس السؤال


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أكتوبر 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ربنا يفرح قلبك دايماً آمين
> 
> + نفس السؤال




ربنا يسامحك علي اللي عملتيه فيا


تقول لمين نفسي اشوفك دلوقتي ؟؟
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أكتوبر 2012)

لربنا طبعاً

+ صليت صلاة النوم ولا لسه ههههههههههه احراج بقى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أكتوبر 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> لربنا طبعاً
> 
> + صليت صلاة النوم ولا لسه ههههههههههه احراج بقى



هههههههههههه
صلاه النوم بصليها قبل ماانام علطوووول 



قول لي نصيحه للدنيا ؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أكتوبر 2012)

حـب الكــل و أنت بعيد عن الكـل
ـــــــــــ

نفس السؤال ؟ "قولى نصيحة للدنيا" 
​


----------



## elamer1000 (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*حب الكل فى محبة ربنا

نفس السؤال

*
*+++*​


----------



## DODY2010 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

انتي الاروع بين النساء ..يتعلم منك الحب الوفاء...يتعلم منك انك بحرآ ونهرآ.وسماء..انتي حياه كامله الصفاء..احبك جدا.وان خانني اللفظ .او في تعبيره اساء


----------



## كرسماس (27 أكتوبر 2012)

اعملى ما تنصحي به
امتى اخر مرة فرحت من قلبك


----------



## سهم الغدر (27 أكتوبر 2012)

من زماااااااااان اوووووووووووى

نفس السؤال


----------



## كرسماس (27 أكتوبر 2012)

من شويه صغيرة
امتى ضميرك مات


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*لا لسه لحد الان ضميري مامتش

امتي اخر مره اتناولت ؟
*


----------



## Strident (28 أكتوبر 2012)

امبارح

امتى اخر مرة اعترفت؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*للاااااااااااسف من فتره كبيره
بس بجد مش تقصير مني
علي قد ماهو ظروف عند اب اعترافي .

ايه اكتر دير زورته وحبيته جدا ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

اديرة البحر الاحمر 
امتى تعمل حاجة مش راضى عنها ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اديرة البحر الاحمر
> امتى تعمل حاجة مش راضى عنها ​


فعلا رائعه +دير الانبا بشوي

لما تكون بطلب من امي لاني مش برفضلها طلب حتي لو كان غصب عني


ايه الحلم المستحيل يتحقق بالنسبالك ؟


----------



## Strident (28 أكتوبر 2012)

الاقباط يتحرروا ويعيشوا احرار في حالهم


نفس السؤال عشان مش ﻻقي سؤال تاني


----------



## white.angel (28 أكتوبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> الاقباط يتحرروا ويعيشوا احرار في حالهم
> 
> 
> نفس السؤال عشان مش ﻻقي سؤال تاني


*حتى الان لم احلم بشئ مستحيل ... حتى ما كنت اظنه المستحيل اراه يتجسد الان على ارض الواقع *

*متى كانت اخر مره عشت مشاعرك كما هى ... بدون تكليف ... ؟*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *متى كانت اخر مره عشت مشاعرك كما هى ... بدون تكليف ... ؟*
> [/RIGHT]



*ممممم اظن امبارح كنت منطلقة و عايشة اللحظة اوى و مبسوطة 

نفس السؤال *[/COLOR]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2012)

امبارح برضو كنت مبسوطه جدا وضحكت كتيرررر بدون اي حساب لاي حد

بس كالعاده قلبت بعكننه في الاخر : (

اكتر فيلم اجنبي بتحبه ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> امبارح برضو كنت مبسوطه جدا وضحكت كتيرررر بدون اي حساب لاي حد
> 
> بس كالعاده قلبت بعكننه في الاخر : (
> 
> اكتر فيلم اجنبي بتحبه ؟


troy
 واااااو رائع 
مطربك المفضل ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> troy
> واااااو رائع
> مطربك المفضل ​


*جووووووووووووووووووووووورج وسسسسسسسسسوف طبعااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

اكلتك المحببة لقلبك
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 أكتوبر 2012)

الفواكه عموما لكن نوع اكله معنه مفيش
واللي بعدي نوع خضار بتحبه ؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 أكتوبر 2012)

بحب الجرجير

نوع فاكهة بتحبها ؟؟؟​


----------



## عبد العالي (29 أكتوبر 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> بحب الجرجير
> 
> نوع فاكهة بتحبها ؟؟؟​



التين


ماهي أحب أغنية أطفال سمعتها في صغرك؟؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 أكتوبر 2012)

كعبول كعبول الكلب الأكول . يتبع عبقرينو المخترع المشغول 

ايه اكتر ترنيمه بتحبها ؟؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أكتوبر 2012)

> ايه اكتر ترنيمه بتحبها ؟؟​



قولوا للصديق خير

نفس ذات السؤال ؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 أكتوبر 2012)

مش بعيد عليك يارب .. ماهر فايز

مين اكتر ممثل سنيمائي بتحبه ؟؟؟​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 أكتوبر 2012)

كريم ع العزيز

ايه اللي واجعك دلوقتي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*مفيش حاجة وجعانى .. فاقدة الاحساس بكل حاجة 

نفس السؤال*


----------



## marcelino (29 أكتوبر 2012)

الاحباط

اشرح الهيافه فى جمله قصيره​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 أكتوبر 2012)

الهيافه اني مش لاقيه رد ل سؤالك
اللي بعدي يرد بقى


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

وانا كمان مش عارفة الاجابة عاوزة اعرفها ههههههه ​


----------



## girgis2 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*
امممم
متهيألي هي (اعطاء الأشياء الغير هامة اهتمام أكبر من حجمه**ا الطبيعي)*

*هذا والله أعلم ههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههههه 
احنا نتصل ب شيخ يفتي ف السؤال ده احسن


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*هى نفس معنى التفاهة 

سؤالى بقا اشرح التفاهة فى جملة قصيرة:new6::new6::new6: *


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هى نفس معنى التفاهة
> 
> سؤالى بقا اشرح التفاهة فى جملة قصيرة:new6::new6::new6: *


نورتى المحكمة يا شقاوة 
مش عارفة من غيرك كنا عملنا ايه ​


----------



## marcelino (30 أكتوبر 2012)

التفاهه هى اى حاجه البنى ادم يهتم بيها بعيده تماما عن الواقع اللى عايش فيه .. بيبقى تافه مالهوش قيمه .

ليه كل حاجه بنعوزها مش بناخدها ؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> التفاهه هى اى حاجه البنى ادم يهتم بيها بعيده تماما عن الواقع اللى عايش فيه .. بيبقى تافه مالهوش قيمه .
> 
> ليه كل حاجه بنعوزها مش بناخدها ؟​


اخيرا عرفنا معنى التفاهة 
علشان كل حاجة نصيب 
او علشان الدنيا كدا بتاخد اللى عاوزينه وتدينا اللى مش عاوزينه ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 أكتوبر 2012)

سؤال بقى
احنا ليه مش نايمين دلوقتي زي بقيه البشر


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أكتوبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> سؤال بقى
> احنا ليه مش نايمين دلوقتي زي بقيه البشر



*عشان انا كائن ليلى مش بفوق زى البشر بالنهار و انام بالليل تؤ يومى معكوس 

انتى مش نايمة ليه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> سؤال بقى
> احنا ليه مش نايمين دلوقتي زي بقيه البشر


اكيد كل واحد هيرد رد مختلف 
انا مثلا صاحية اخر النهار فطبيعى مش هنام دلوقتى ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عشان انا كائن ليلى مش بفوق زى البشر بالنهار و انام بالليل تؤ يومى معكوس
> 
> انتى مش نايمة ليه*


حاولي تعملي العكس عشان نوم الليل لا يعوض
عشان مش عارفه انام مع اني واخده منوم
مرض بقى ههه


----------



## marcelino (30 أكتوبر 2012)

طب امشى انا طالما الموضوع اخد المنحنى دة ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اكيد كل واحد هيرد رد مختلف
> انا مثلا صاحية اخر النهار فطبيعى مش هنام دلوقتى ​



اها
نوم النهار ده مشكله
سؤال بقى
بتفضلي صداقة الشاب ام البنت


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> طب امشى انا طالما الموضوع اخد المنحنى دة ​


ميلو ما انا جاوبت على سؤالك 
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> طب امشى انا طالما الموضوع اخد المنحنى دة ​



تعالى في سؤال اهو
بتفضل صداقة الشاب او البنت


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أكتوبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> حاولي تعملي العكس عشان نوم الليل لا يعوض
> عشان مش عارفه انام مع اني واخده منوم
> مرض بقى ههه



*حاولت و معرفتش انا بقالى سنين على الوضع دة .. ألف سلامة عليكى 
*


marcelino قال:


> طب امشى انا طالما الموضوع اخد المنحنى دة ​



*تمشى ايه ياراجل دة احنا ما صدقنا انك بقيت بتتكلم و تتفاعل معانا انا مش مصدقة لحد دلوقتى بجد 
*


lo siento_mucho قال:


> تعالى في سؤال اهو
> بتفضل صداقة الشاب او البنت



*انا بفضل صداقة العاقلين .. شباب بنات قرود المهم مش يجننونى*


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اها
> نوم النهار ده مشكله
> سؤال بقى
> بتفضلي صداقة الشاب ام البنت


بصى  مش بتفرق معايا ولاد ولا بنات لكن المهم الشخص ده يكون حد كويس لكن اكيد مش هتقدرى تتكلمى مع الولاد فى حاجات معينة 
لكن ده ميمنعش انى ليا صدقات ولاد 
وبجد بحترمهم جدا وبعزهم 
طالما فى احترام متبادل يبقى مفيش اى مشكلة ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 أكتوبر 2012)

وير السؤال ؟ بقي


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> وير السؤال ؟ بقي


سؤال لمارتينا القمر علشان مش تزعل 
امتى بتحس بالخوف ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 أكتوبر 2012)

لما ببعد عن ربنا ..
نفس السؤال...


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 أكتوبر 2012)

انا حسيت بالخوف مره لدرجه الرعب
بس اها ربنا مش يرجع الايام دي تاني


امتي فرحت من قلبك ؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> انا حسيت بالخوف مره لدرجه الرعب
> بس اها ربنا مش يرجع الايام دي تاني
> 
> 
> ...


سؤالك جميل يامريومة
فرحت من قلبي كتيررر
يوم افراح اخواتي كنت فرحانه اووي
ويوم خطوبتي فرحت من قلبي ولاوني الفرحه مكملتش:new2:
وفرحت من قلبي يوم مابقيت خاله لاول مرة

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## marcelino (31 أكتوبر 2012)

محصلش

اهم ميزه فيك ؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

اكيد محدش بيقدر يحكم على نفسه اوووووى 
بس تقدر تقول حساسة زيادة عن اللزوم 
وطيبة احيانا ههههههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

* طيب فين سؤالك ياطيبه  *؟ : )


----------



## marcelino (31 أكتوبر 2012)

فين السؤال يا طيبه 

 نسيتى تكتبى قلب خصايه :smil12:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

سورى نسيت
 امتى تعرف انك مش مرغوب فيك ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> فين السؤال يا طيبه
> 
> نسيتى تكتبى قلب خصايه :smil12:​


هنتريق ولا ايه 
انت بتقول فيها ايون انا قلبى قلب خصايه ههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> سورى نسيت
> امتى تعرف انك مش مرغوب فيك ​


لما اكون في مكاب واحسن اني اصحاب المكان ده بيعملوني 
بطريقه قليلة ذوق
في تو اللحظه هسيب المكان وامشي 

ايه اللي اتعلمتوا من الدنيا ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لما اكون في مكاب واحسن اني اصحاب المكان ده بيعملوني
> بطريقه قليلة ذوق
> في تو اللحظه هسيب المكان وامشي
> 
> ايه اللي اتعلمتوا من الدنيا ؟


للاسف يا اوختى متعلمتش حاجة من الدنيا 
ومش عاوزة اتعلم لانها بقت سودة اووووووى
ازاى تعبر عن حبك ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> للاسف يا اوختى متعلمتش حاجة من الدنيا
> ومش عاوزة اتعلم لانها بقت سودة اووووووى
> ازاى تعبر عن حبك ​


ومين سمعك يااوختشي ده سوده علي كحلي في فحلقي 

بصي انا بحب اجيب من الاخر
يعني لو حبيت حد
اقوله وشششش كده انت ياض انت امك دعيالك انا حبيتك
لسه بقي هتنحنح واتسهوك والكلام ده مش جايب تمنه :t33:

احكيلي موقف محرج حصلك ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ومين سمعك يااوختشي ده سوده علي كحلي في فحلقي
> 
> بصي انا بحب اجيب من الاخر
> يعني لو حبيت حد
> ...


هههههههههه فكرتينى ليه يا بنتى انا من ساعتها كل ما افتكر بموت من الضحك 
بصى يا ستى مرة نزلت عند عمى فى الدور اللى تحتيا 
المهم دخلت لقيته بيتكلم فى الموبايل بس حاطط سماه فى ودنه مخدتش بالى خالص 
وهو بيتكلم ويقولى ازيك وانا ارد عليه 
مش قادرة اقولك انا ضحكت على نفسى ازاى 
وفضلوا زلنى بالحكاية دى اد ايه 
بس كان موقف محرج جدا 
يى ضحكتكم شوية اى خدمة خدى بقا سوالى 
مميزات فتى احلامك سواء بنت او ولد بقا حسب اللى هيجاوب 
هههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههه فكرتينى ليه يا بنتى انا من ساعتها كل ما افتكر بموت من الضحك
> بصى يا ستى مرة نزلت عند عمى فى الدور اللى تحتيا
> المهم دخلت لقيته بيتكلم فى الموبايل بس حاطط سماه فى ودنه مخدتش بالى خالص
> وهو بيتكلم ويقولى ازيك وانا ارد عليه
> ...


ادي ياستي اللي احنا بناخدو من التكنولوجيا ههههههههههههههههههههه


اممم مميزات فتي احلامي تكاد تكون معدومة في وقتنا هذا:new2:

برصي انا نفسي في راجل بمعني الكلمه
حد جدع كده وشهم 
اد كلمته واد المسئؤليه 
بيشع طيبه وحنان
كريم مش كريم بتاع فاطمه اوعي تفهميني صح هههههههه

لا كريم في كل حاجه ومع كل الناس
طبعا حد يعرف ربنا كويس وعنده اخلاق واخلاص 
حد يعرف يقدر يعني ايه مرأة
حد خدوم كده

بصي انا عايزه واحد تفصيل ههههههه
بجد انا عارفه اني كل اللي بقوله ده صعب الوجود للافس:new2:

مكان نفسك تروحه ياتري ايه هو وليه ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ادي ياستي اللي احنا بناخدو من التكنولوجيا ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> اممم مميزات فتي احلامي تكاد تكون معدومة في وقتنا هذا:new2:
> ...


كل دى مميزات عاوزاها فى بنى ادم واحد 
ههههههه ده تروحى تفصليه تفصيل يا قلبى 
وحتى مش هيطلع زى ما انتى عاوزة ههههههههه
نفسى اروح اقعد قدام البحر 
ليه لانى بعشق البحر 
ايه اكتر امنية بتتمنى انها تتحقق ​


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

نفسى اروح الهند 
ابقى ممثل زيهم هناك
وابقى بطلمن الابطال اسطورة
ويبقالى شوية موووووووووووززززززة
حواليا
نفس السؤال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> نفسى اروح الهند
> ابقى ممثل زيهم هناك
> وابقى بطلمن الابطال اسطورة
> ويبقالى شوية موووووووووووززززززة
> ...


نفسك تبقي زي الواد ابو وسط مخلوع اللي اسمه اميتاب بتجان ولا بتنجان حاجه كده مش فاكره هههههههههه

انا نفسي يعم السلام عالوطن باكمله 
شوفتوا الاجابه والله طيبه انا:smil12:

بتسمع ايه حالا ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> كل دى مميزات عاوزاها فى بنى ادم واحد
> ههههههه ده تروحى تفصليه تفصيل يا قلبى
> وحتى مش هيطلع زى ما انتى عاوزة ههههههههه
> نفسى اروح اقعد قدام البحر
> ...


مانا بقول كدة : ( :new2::new2:


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> نفسك تبقي زي الواد ابو وسط مخلوع اللي اسمه اميتاب بتجان ولا بتنجان حاجه كده مش فاكره هههههههههه
> 
> انا نفسي يعم السلام عالوطن باكمله
> شوفتوا الاجابه والله طيبه انا:smil12:
> ...


بسمع عصافير
بطنى بى تسوسو
سوسو 
ههههههههههههه
وانتى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> بسمع عصافير
> بطنى بى تسوسو
> سوسو
> ههههههههههههه
> وانتى


ايه ياعم المجاعه دي ههههههه

انا بسمع محمد فؤاد
مشوار واغي من حياتي ولازم اكمله

ناوي تعمل ايه بكرا ان عيشنا؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايه ياعم المجاعه دي ههههههه
> 
> انا بسمع محمد فؤاد
> مشوار واغي من حياتي ولازم اكمله
> ...


ناوية اعمل بطاطس علشان الصيام ههههههههه
اكتر حاجة بضيقك من الناس ​


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايه ياعم المجاعه دي ههههههه
> 
> انا بسمع محمد فؤاد
> مشوار واغي من حياتي ولازم اكمله
> ...


ههههههههه
مش عارف
بس كا العادة
نوم اربعة عششيين ساحة
وانتى


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ناوية اعمل بطاطس علشان الصيام ههههههههه
> اكتر حاجة بضيقك من الناس ​


انها بتتسرع فى الحكم عليا
بالسؤ
وانتى


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> انها بتتسرع فى الحكم عليا
> بالسؤ
> وانتى


تدخلهم فى حياتى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ناوية اعمل بطاطس علشان الصيام ههههههههه
> اكتر حاجة بضيقك من الناس ​


بموت فالبطاطس ويلاسم لو معاها قرنين فلفل مخللين يبقي تسلم ايديك ههههههه

اكتر حاجه بضايقني من الناس الرغي الكتير
وكلامهم علي بعض بالشر للاسف 

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

لما يكون حدمش فاهمنى بتجنن بضيق
يعنى ان لم يفهمنى احد اصبح كا المجنون
نسف السؤال


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

يا جودعان غيروا السؤال كلنا جاوبنا ومفيش حد غيرنا فى الموضوع ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

امتي مش بتعرف تتمالك اعصابك ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> امتي مش بتعرف تتمالك اعصابك ؟


لما حد يستفزنى ويبقى بارد 
اكتر حاجة عجباك فى ملامحك 
سؤال جديد اهو ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لما حد يستفزنى ويبقى بارد
> اكتر حاجة عجباك فى ملامحك
> سؤال جديد اهو ​


جديد وغريب هههههههه

انا كلي علي بعضي مسمسمه ههههه
اكتر حاجه بحبها فيا مراخيري 
طبعا الحممد لله علي خلقه ربنا 

نفس السؤال + ايه اللي مش عجبك ؟


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

مش عارف كل حاجة فيا داخلة شمالة
اى حاجة بشوفها شمال 
مش ازاى ههههههههههههههه
وسوؤالى ما رايك بيا 
سمير الشاعر ولقبى الجديد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*اممم لا سمير الشاعر احلي ياسمورة

ايه الحاجه اللي نقصاك؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

انى اقرب من ربنا اوووووى 
بتعمل ايه دوقتى ​


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

بحاول امسك اعصابى لانى خايف 
ربنا يسترها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

فين السؤؤال ؟


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

مارايك بى عالم الاحزان


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*عالم كئيب وحززين اكيد
ربنا مش يكتبوا علي حد ياارب

امتي اخر مرة ضحكت من قلبك ؟
*


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *عالم كئيب وحززين اكيد
> ربنا مش يكتبوا علي حد ياارب
> 
> امتي اخر مرة ضحكت من قلبك ؟
> *


مش فاكر صدقينى
نفس السؤال


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

آخر مرهـ ضحكت من قلبى .. *من **أسبوعين تقريباً *


*..*

أيه* أكتر فكرهـ* مسيطرة عليكـ آلفترة دى ..؟
 



*.،*​


----------



## چاكس (28 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> آخر مرهـ ضحكت من قلبى .. *من **أسبوعين تقريباً *
> 
> ...



تعلم العبرية و التعمق فى قراءة التناخ 
ما هو لونك المفضل ؟


----------



## Strident (28 ديسمبر 2012)

چاكس قال:


> تعلم العبرية و التعمق فى قراءة التناخ
> ما هو لونك المفضل ؟



طب ما تعلمني معاك شوية واكسب فيا ثواب 

لوني المفضل الازرق والاسود


ايه اصعب يوم في حياتك؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 ديسمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا مجاش يوم اسميه ااصعب يوم في حياتي 
ايه اجمل حاجه بتحب تعملها خلال اليوم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*اصلي الحمد لله
واقعد علي منتدي الكنيسه

مين الاعلامي المفضل بالنسبالك واحلي برنامج توك شو ؟
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (29 ديسمبر 2012)

> تاريخ التسجيل: Jul 2012
> الدولة: قلــــب يســـــــوع
> المشاركات: 3,542
> 
> ...


عمرو اديب القاهرة اليوم
ايه الى ناوى تعمله فالسنة الجدية فحياتك الروحية


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 ديسمبر 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> عمرو اديب القاهرة اليوم
> ايه الى ناوى تعمله فالسنة الجدية فحياتك الروحية



بإذن المسيح 
*ناوية أبدأ من جديد *

يا ريت تصلى من أجلى ، علشان كنت فى غربة وناوية أرجع تانى

شكرااااااااا لسؤالك اللى ربنا سمح  أقراه ، *أنا بعتبره رسالة :Love_Letter_Send:من ربنا ليا *

++++++++++

نفس السؤال :smil16:


----------



## سرجيوُس (29 ديسمبر 2012)

> بإذن المسيح
> *ناوية أبدأ من جديد *
> 
> يا ريت تصلى من أجلى ، علشان كنت فى غربة وناوية أرجع تانى


امين يا غالية
 



> شكرااااااااا لسؤالك اللى ربنا سمح  أقراه ، *أنا بعتبره رسالة :Love_Letter_Send:من ربنا ليا *


عدى الجميال هااااااااااااا:a4: 
++++++++++




> نفس السؤال :smil16:


سوف اولد من جديد وانظر الى قانونى الروحى

س سؤال ايه اكتر شىء مش مطمنك فشخصيتك؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 ديسمبر 2012)

> عدى الجميال هااااااااااااا:a4:




اوك 

واحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد 30:leasantr




> س سؤال ايه اكتر شىء مش مطمنك فشخصيتك؟



طيبة زيادة  :999:

نفس السؤال :hlp:


----------



## PoNA ELLY (30 ديسمبر 2012)

القلق والتفكير شويه

بتقول لمين انا اسف قبل بداية السنه الجديده ؟؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 ديسمبر 2012)

بقول لربنا اسفة على كل خطية بعملها 
تقول لمين كل سنة وانت طيب ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يناير 2013)

اقولها ل حد غايب هو كيرلس لاف جيسيس

مين نفسك يحضنك ويمسح دمعتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 يناير 2013)

يسووووووووع

 بتتمنى  تجيب ايه  فى السنه الجديده


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يناير 2013)

*بابا يسوع ^^

عملت ايه في رأس السنة ؟
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يسووووووووع
> 
> بتتمنى  تجيب ايه  فى السنه الجديده


ايه يااحبوا بالدور ههههه

كل سنه انتي طيوبه

وبتمني اجيب عريس يابوي ههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يناير 2013)

ههههههههههه واثقة هو العريس بيجبوه من السوب ماركت ؟

طيب انا ارد على اى سؤال فيهم ؟هرد على الاتنين 
رأس السنة قضيتها مع الاسرة 
نفسى اجيب ايه فى السنة الجديدة ؟ مش عارفه بصراحة 

تحب تقول لمين مش عارف ارضيك ازاى ؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايه يااحبوا بالدور ههههه
> 
> كل سنه انتي طيوبه
> 
> وبتمني اجيب عريس يابوي ههههه



ههههههههههههه
يخرررب عقلكككك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههههه واثقة هو العريس بيجبوه من السوب ماركت ؟
> 
> طيب انا ارد على اى سؤال فيهم ؟هرد على الاتنين
> رأس السنة قضيتها مع الاسرة
> ...


ازيك ياجوجو
وتفتكري هلاقي في السوبر ماركت عريس علي مقاسي ههههه

اقول لماما مش عارفه ازاي ارضيكي 
نفس السؤال عشان عجبني ^ *


lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> يخرررب عقلكككك


هههههههه
يابني السوق شاحح اليومين دول من العرسان اسكتي:new6:


----------



## Strident (1 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ازيك ياجوجو
> وتفتكري هلاقي في السوبر ماركت عريس علي مقاسي ههههه
> 
> اقول لماما مش عارفه ازاي ارضيكي
> ...



مش عارف....ربنا و ممكن انا نفسي 


ايه نفسك تبطليه او تبطله السنة دي؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> مش عارف....ربنا و ممكن انا نفسي
> 
> 
> ايه نفسك تبطليه او تبطله السنة دي؟



نفسي ابطل سهر بالليل وانام بدري واصحى بدري

سؤال جمييل
نفسووو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> مش عارف....ربنا و ممكن انا نفسي
> 
> 
> ايه نفسك تبطليه او تبطله السنة دي؟


*نفسي اووووووووووووووووووووي ابطل حلفااااان : (

لو فتحت المنتدي ولقيت 
1 رساله زوار
2 رساله خاصه 
3 تنبيهات عن مواضيع انت مشترك فيها 
4 تقيمات
5 طلب صداقه 
هتفتح انهي حاجه فيهم الاول وبامانه ؟
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (1 يناير 2013)

نفسي ابطل اي خطيه مسيطره عليا او بتبعدني عن ربنا

ايه اكتر حاجه استفدت بيها ف 2012 ؟؟؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يناير 2013)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> نفسي ابطل اي خطيه مسيطره عليا او بتبعدني عن ربنا
> 
> ايه اكتر حاجه استفدت بيها ف 2012 ؟؟؟​


*انا استفدت بمنتدي الكنيسه جداا

سؤالي فوق علي ايدك الشمال وانت طالع ^.*
*


----------



## Strident (1 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *نفسي اووووووووووووووووووووي ابطل حلفااااان : (
> 
> لو فتحت المنتدي ولقيت
> 1 رساله زوار
> ...



حلووووة دي اوي...


هافتح الرسايل الخاصة الاول...
وبعدين التقييمات
وبعدين التنبيهات
وبعدين الصداقة

وبعدين الزوار بس دي عمرها ما حصلت لي وﻻ هتحصل ... مفيش رسايل زوار بتجيلي  ومش مهم انا مش مهتم بيها اصﻻً


----------



## Strident (1 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *نفسي اووووووووووووووووووووي ابطل حلفااااان : (
> 
> لو فتحت المنتدي ولقيت
> 1 رساله زوار
> ...



حلووووة دي اوي...


هافتح الرسايل الخاصة الاول...
وبعدين التقييمات
وبعدين التنبيهات
وبعدين الصداقة


وبعدين الزوار بس دي عمرها ما حصلت لي وﻻ هتحصل ... مفيش رسايل زوار بتجيلي  ومش مهم انا مش مهتم بيها اصﻻً


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يناير 2013)

ايييييييه اللخبطه دي:shutup22:
مش لاعبه بقىىىى:thnk0001:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> حلووووة دي اوي...
> 
> 
> هافتح الرسايل الخاصة الاول...
> ...


*خلاص ياسيدي كفايه عليك الخاص وانت هتنهب ^,^
فين سؤالك بقا :thnk0001:
*


----------



## چاكس (1 يناير 2013)

السؤال ؟


----------



## Strident (1 يناير 2013)

هو انا لسه هافكر في سؤال؟ يا راجل...كبر مخك (مبارك ستايل)

طب خدوا ده صحيح:

كان ايه اصعب يوم في 2012 وليه؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يناير 2013)

°°°°°°°°°°°°
°°°°°°°°°°°°°


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> هو انا لسه هافكر في سؤال؟ يا راجل...كبر مخك (مبارك ستايل)
> 
> طب خدوا ده صحيح:
> 
> كان ايه اصعب يوم في 2012 وليه؟


*23|4
يوم وحش جداا بالنسبالي
ومش مهم السبب

طيب ايه احلي يوم في 2012 عندك ؟
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ايييييييه اللخبطه دي:shutup22:
> مش لاعبه بقىىىى:thnk0001:


لا وانا مش هلعب من غيرك


lo siento_mucho قال:


> °°°°°°°°°°°°
> °°°°°°°°°°°°°


اده شكلك بتحجزي مكان عشان الاجابه يااروبه ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا وانا مش هلعب من غيرك
> وانا هلعب اكيييد:love45:
> 
> اده شكلك بتحجزي مكان عشان الاجابه يااروبه ههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههه اه مهو لازم احجزز


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه اه مهو لازم احجزز


بس برضو مفيش فايده من الحجم
انا جاوبت الاول:new6:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يناير 2013)

مش فاكره اي يووم حلو صراحه

اتمنيت ايه في السنه الجديده؟؟


----------



## چاكس (1 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اتمنيت ايه في السنه الجديده؟؟



اقابل حد بدور عليه .. !
نفس السؤال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مش فاكره اي يووم حلو صراحه
> 
> اتمنيت ايه في السنه الجديده؟؟


يارب تبقي كل ايامك حلوة يارب

اتمنيت ربنا يقربني منه اكتر
وانه يخليلي كل الناس اللي بحبهم ومش يحرمني منهم ابدا

مين مطربك المفضل اللي بتحب تسمعه ؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يناير 2013)

ربناا يحقللك اللي بتتمنيه
بحب اسمع تامر وحماقي وعمرو

نفسك في ايه الفتره دي من حيااتك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يناير 2013)

*اها 
نفسي اي تغيير يحصل في حياتي لاني بجد عندي ملل فظييع من الروتين
ومش محدده ايه هو التغيير
اي حاجه وخلاص

مثل بتؤمن بيه ؟
*


----------



## Strident (1 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اها
> نفسي اي تغيير يحصل في حياتي لاني بجد عندي ملل فظييع من الروتين
> ومش محدده ايه هو التغيير
> اي حاجه وخلاص
> ...




اسمع لكل الآراء بس ما تعملش غير اللي انت مقتنع بيه، عشان يوم ما تقع محدش هيوافق يشيل مسئولية معاك...


نفس السؤال بقى عشان هاااااوم عايز انام ومش قادر افكر ... تصبحوا على خير


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> اسمع لكل الآراء بس ما تعملش غير اللي انت مقتنع بيه، عشان يوم ما تقع محدش هيوافق يشيل مسئولية معاك...
> 
> 
> نفس السؤال بقى عشان هاااااوم عايز انام ومش قادر افكر ... تصبحوا على خير


*امممم
بص هو مش مثل 
هي زي ايه كده
بتقول ان المر اللي ربنا بيخترهولي احسن بكتيرر من الحلو اللي بختاره لنفسي

ويلا روح نام .. وانت من اهل الخير 

وسؤال للي بعدي
لو معاك ورده هتهديها لمين وليه ؟
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يناير 2013)

ههديها لنفسي لاني حاسه اني عذبتها كتير  وبقولها انا اسفه

نفس السؤال لانو جميل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يناير 2013)

*والله وانتي تستاهلي اجمل ورده بجد

انا ههديها لماما لانها تعبت معايا كتيررررر

ايهما افضل بالنسبالك
ام كلثوم ولا عبد الحليم ؟
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يناير 2013)

> لو معاك ورده هتهديها لمين وليه ؟


أهديها لأمى علشان بحبها وبتتعب معايا كتير

+ امنح 2013 لقب ........ فمثلا سنة 2013 نسميها سنة إيه ................. ؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يناير 2013)

ربنا يخليها ليكم ياارب ويبارك في عمررهم

مش لما نعيش شويه منها نبقى نديها لقب يا ابو تربو


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ربنا يخليها ليكم ياارب ويبارك في عمررهم
> 
> مش لما نعيش شويه منها نبقى نديها لقب يا ابو تربو


بالايمان هنسميها ايه ...........


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 يناير 2013)

*,.*

آلسنة دى صعب توقعهآ
فـ أديلهآ لقب .. *رحمتكـ يآ رب *..!


*..*

*رسآلة *حآبب تبعتهآ لنفسكـ  ..*؟*
 



*.،*​ ​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (1 يناير 2013)

رساله ببعتها لنفسي : بص للسما 

نفس السؤال : رساله حابب تبعتها لنفسك ؟؟؟​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 يناير 2013)

*هقول لحد امتى هتفضلى واقفه تتفرجى وحاابسه الكلام وخايفه *

*سؤال للا بعدى *

*تتمنى ايه فى السنه الجديدة ؟*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (1 يناير 2013)

أتمني اني اعيشها بجد مع ربنا اكتر واكتر ودا يكفيني

ايه نفسك تحققه ف السنه الجديده ؟؟؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

*اقرب من ربنا اكتررررر

ياتري مزعل حد منك ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اقرب من ربنا اكتررررر
> 
> ياتري مزعل حد منك ؟
> *


*لا فى حد مزعلنى بمعنى ادق حدود مزعلينى هههههههههه
تقول لمين اسف فى السنة الجديدة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

عبود عالحدود ههههه
ربنا يبعد عنك اي زعل او حزن ياحبيبتي

اقول لنفسي اسسسسسسسفه كتير علي حاجات كتيررر
ولكل حد انا زعلته

مين اول حد عيد عليك في رأس السنة ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> عبود عالحدود ههههه
> ربنا يبعد عنك اي زعل او حزن ياحبيبتي
> 
> اقول لنفسي اسسسسسسسفه كتير علي حاجات كتيررر
> ...


*جوزى اول واحد وبعد كدا اصحابى 
قضيت راس السنة فين *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *جوزى اول واحد وبعد كدا اصحابى
> قضيت راس السنة فين *​


*ربنا يخليكم لبعض يااااااااااااارب

انا قضيته عالسرير مع طبق اللب والفول السووداني وقشر اليوسفي والموز:fun_lol:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

*نسيت السؤؤؤال
مممم

ايه اكتر هديه جاتلك وفرحت بيها اووي ؟ ومن مين غلاسه بقي
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ربنا يخليكم لبعض يااااااااااااارب
> 
> انا قضيته عالسرير مع طبق اللب والفول السووداني وقشر اليوسفي والموز:fun_lol:
> *


*لب وسودانى وموز مش بيفكروكى بحاجة دوووووووول
ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لب وسودانى وموز مش بيفكروكى بحاجة دوووووووول
> ههههههههههه
> *​


*اةةةةةةة يا بنت الايه:new6:
تصدقي مجتش في بالي
بس السوداني والموز ماشي 
لكن اللب دي بغبغناتي خالص ههههههههه
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يناير 2013)

> ايه اكتر هديه جاتلك وفرحت بيها اووي ؟ ومن مين غلاسه بقي



صليب كبير خشب ....... وغلاسة فى غلاسة مش هقول من مين ههههه

+ طلبة تتمناها لقداسة البابا تواضروس فى السنة الجديدة


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 يناير 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> + طلبة تتمناها لقداسة البابا تواضروس فى السنة الجديدة



ربنـآ يديله *نعمة وحكم**ة* فى تخطى آلقآدم


*,.*

تفتكر* لو إتكلمت وإنت نآيم* هتقول إيه ...!؟



*.،*​​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

هههههههه هقول بلاوى ياسيكرت leasantr بس تقريبا هزعق واتنرفز واقول كل اللى كان نفسى اقول لناس قابلونى وعصبونى بس انا بطبيعتى مش بحب اتعصب على حد فبكتمهم فى نفسى على قد ما اقدر 
وغالبا بردو هعيط مش بعرف اعرف اعيط وانا صاحية ففى مخزون عياط كبير اوى عندى 

لو كان ممكن انك تكون شخصية تاريخية تختار تكون مين من شخصيات التاريخ وليه ؟


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههه هقول بلاوى ياسيكرت leasantr بس تقريبا هزعق واتنرفز واقول كل اللى كان نفسى اقول لناس قابلونى وعصبونى بس انا بطبيعتى مش بحب اتعصب على حد فبكتمهم فى نفسى على قد ما اقدر
> وغالبا بردو هعيط مش بعرف اعرف اعيط وانا صاحية ففى مخزون عياط كبير اوى عندى
> 
> لو كان ممكن انك تكون شخصية تاريخية تختار تكون مين من شخصيات التاريخ وليه ؟



سؤال صعب...اصل فيه ناس باحبها بس ماحبش امر في اللي مروا فيه 
وفيه ناس احب اكون مكانها عشان اتصرف بطريقة مختلفة واصلح غلطهم 

حددي بقى السؤال اكتر


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

احدد ايه ؟ leasantr ياربى جاوب ياجونى بقا وخلاث :999:


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 يناير 2013)

*,.*

ههههـ طب وقفاً للمعركة دى هجآوب أنآ
بس طبعاً دى أفضل خيآرآت لكن فى آلنهآية كل إنسآن بيحب يكون نفسه 
*
**آلملكة أستر* دآ قديماً

أو شخصية هتدخل آلتآريخ قريب *زهآ حديد* 


*..*

*قرآر* بتتمنى يرجع بيكـ آلزمن علشآن تعدله ..؟




*.،*​


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> ههههـ طب وقفاً للمعركة دى هجآوب أنآ
> بس طبعاً دى أفضل خيآرآت لكن فى آلنهآية كل إنسآن بيحب يكون نفسه
> ...




مين زها حديد دي؟؟؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> مين زها حديد دي؟؟؟


دى معمآرية مشهورهـ



*.،*​


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> دى معمآرية مشهورهـ
> 
> 
> 
> *.،*​



ااااااااااااااااااااه قولي كده بقى 

طب عملت ايه طيب؟

يعني انا اعرف Gustave Eiffel مثﻻً


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ااااااااااااااااااااه قولي كده بقى
> 
> طب عملت ايه طيب؟
> 
> يعني انا اعرف Gustave Eiffel مثﻻً


دآ علشآن آلبرج يعنى *^_^*

كتيــر ,, آلأجمل إنكـ تتفرج
*إعمل بحث وهتشوف بنفسكـ *


*وجآوب على آلسؤآل* إللى فوق كمآن 




*.،*​


----------



## Norton (2 يناير 2013)

سكريت فلاور انتي ليه سكريت فلاور ؟


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> دآ علشآن آلبرج يعنى *^_^*
> 
> كتيــر ,, آلأجمل إنكـ تتفرج
> *إعمل بحث وهتشوف بنفسكـ *
> ...



هههههه طبعاً عشان البرج 


ايييي السؤال...هو انا كسلت بس افكر في سؤال بعده بصراحة...

شخصياً ماظنش فيه حاجة ندمان عليها....يمكن لو هافكر هاقول اني كنت اخش علوم سياسية مثﻻً بس ماظنش ﻷ...انا باحب الرياضة وكده ... مش عارف ماظنش فيه حاجة هارجع فيها ﻷ...

احلى يوم في 2012 بالنسبة لك...


----------



## Norton (2 يناير 2013)

الواحد كلامه مش بيظهر


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يناير 2013)

> احلى يوم في 2012 بالنسبة لك...



يوم ما نجحت فى القبطى هههههههه

نفس السؤال


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 يناير 2013)

*..*

ممكن* يوم خطوبة صآحبتى 

,،

*أممممم*
هدف بتتمنى توصله فى 2013 *..*؟

 *
*..*​


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> ممكن* يوم خطوبة صآحبتى
> 
> ...




ههههههههه حاجات كتير بس خليني اقول واحد لسه عامله النهاردة...
وزني ينزل تحت ال70 

نفس السؤال بقى عشان مكسل افكر


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> ممكن* يوم خطوبة صآحبتى
> 
> ...






> *هدف بتتمنى توصله فى 2013 *..*؟*



اتمنى انى انمو روحيا واتحكم فى غضبى اكتر
لانى انا عصبى

اتمنى افرح قلب ربنا فى حياتى الخاصة
بس مش فى بالى حاجة تانى


+ تيب نفس السؤال عشان انا مش شاطر فى الاسئلة :hlp:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2013)

انا بتمني اقرب من ربنا اكترر

بلد نفسك تزورها ياتري ايه هي ؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

مصرررررررر
ايه اكتر اكله بتحبها والعكس وياريت مقادير الاكله كمان


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2013)

هو انتي منين اصلا لولو ؟

اممم بصي هقولك اكتر اكله بحبها بس بلاش المقادير بلاش فضايح
بحب اووي ورق العنب
ومكرونه بشامل
والاسماك بانوعها
والكشري ^,*
والملوخيه
والبسله
وصنيه البطاطس باللحمه
والفراخ المشويه
والكفته
والبانيه
والبفتيك
وكباب حله
والبيتزاااا
والسوسيس
والهمبرجل

اللهم اني صائمة ^ ^

ومش بحب العدس بسس

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## marcelino (3 يناير 2013)

انا اسف ليا انى كنت داخل اجاوب على اخر سؤال هههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هو انتي منين اصلا لولو ؟
> 
> من المغرب يا وثقه
> 
> ...


انا بحب اكله الفراخ المشويه,,,والمشويات عموما 
والشاورما دي حياتي بقى

مين اقرب حد ليك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا بحب اكله الفراخ المشويه,,,والمشويات عموما
> والشاورما دي حياتي بقى
> 
> مين اقرب حد ليك


*احسن بلد المغرب
وبجد ياريت تيجي مصر تنوريها 
وانا هعزمك علي احلي الاكلات 

اده تصدقي نسيت ا قولك بحب الشاورما
ابقي اسئليني تاني بقي ههههه

ماما واخواتي اقرب حد ليا 
مين اللي ممكن تأمنه علي اسرارك ؟
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *احسن بلد المغرب
> وبجد ياريت تيجي مصر تنوريها
> وانا هعزمك علي احلي الاكلات
> 
> ...



صراحه انا اسراري كبيره ييجي ميت كيلو ههههه فمش بامممممن حد ولا امنت

مين اللي نفسك تحكيه دلوقتي ..


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> انا اسف ليا انى كنت داخل اجاوب على اخر سؤال هههه​



طب ما تجاوب ع السؤال وليه بتتاسف ليك؟؟؟
:11azy:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> صراحه انا اسراري كبيره ييجي ميت كيلو ههههه فمش بامممممن حد ولا امنت
> 
> مين اللي نفسك تحكيه دلوقتي ..


*امممم
شخص في بالي نفسي احكيلو واشتكيلو كتيررررررررررر

اخر رساله علي تليفونك من مين وايه مضمونها ؟
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> انا اسف ليا انى كنت داخل اجاوب على اخر سؤال هههه​


وليه بتتأسف لنفسك 
ملحوقه
جاوب جاوب
ويبقي زيتنا في ازازيتنا : )


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *امممم
> شخص في بالي نفسي احكيلو واشتكيلو كتيررررررررررر
> 
> اخر رساله علي تليفونك من مين وايه مضمونها ؟
> *



انا موبايلي تقرييييبا من سنتين مش وصل عليه رساله ومش فاكره اخر رساله ايه

نفس السؤال...


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هو انتي منين اصلا لولو ؟
> 
> اممم بصي هقولك اكتر اكله بحبها بس بلاش المقادير بلاش فضايح
> بحب اووي ورق العنب
> ...



ف تووول كلهم معرفش غير "العتس" ئدصي مبحبش غير "العتس"  leasantr​


----------



## marcelino (3 يناير 2013)

كلمنى ضرورى

واللى بعدى ؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا موبايلي تقرييييبا من سنتين مش وصل عليه رساله ومش فاكره اخر رساله ايه
> 
> نفس السؤال...


*ياااااه كل ده معقوله
انا اخر رساله جاتلي من رورو ايهاب 
بتعيد عليا عشان رأس السنه .

حلم نفسك تحققه ؟
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2013)

بداية العمر قال:


> ف تووول كلهم معرفش غير "العتس" ئدصي مبحبش غير "العتس"  leasantr​


هههههههه فليحيا العتس
صدقتك تصدق : )


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2013)

أتعمد​


----------



## marcelino (3 يناير 2013)

متلاقيش

اللى بعدى تفكيره مشغول بأيه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> كلمنى ضرورى
> 
> واللى بعدى ؟​



يا بخيييل يوم ما تشارك مش تسالللل

امتى اخر مره كنت فيها مبسووط جداا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

ههههههه يخربيت اللخبطه دي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> متلاقيش
> 
> اللى بعدى تفكيره مشغول بأيه​


انا بفكر هاكل ايه بكره لما اصحي ههههه


lo siento_mucho قال:


> يا بخيييل يوم ما تشارك مش تسالللل
> 
> امتى اخر مره كنت فيها مبسووط جداا


من زمااااان للاسف

ايه رقمك المفضل او اللي بتتفائل بيه ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2013)

صفر zero​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2013)

انتا ذكي؟​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> متلاقيش
> 
> اللى بعدى تفكيره مشغول بأيه​



ب ناس معينه كده....

نفس السؤال


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2013)

:t31:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2013)

الصفر الابيض ينفع في اليوم الاسود ههههه
طيب فين السؤال يابدايه العمر 

اغنيه بتحبها اوي ايه هي ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2013)

log out لحسن اضرب​
لعبه حلوه اوي :crazy_pil​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2013)

بداية العمر قال:


> انتا ذكي؟​


اه جداااا
ده انا بمشي انقط ذكاء يابني اسكت


lo siento_mucho قال:


> ب ناس معينه كده....
> 
> نفس السؤال


انا جاوبت وسألت 
ايه الغنيه اللي بتحبها ؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

13 و7
لا مش ذكيه ...


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2013)

انا بسأل ع ذكي يا جودعاااانـ،،،،​
:smil16:​


----------



## marcelino (3 يناير 2013)

اللخبطه دى هاتخلى الواحد ينسحب 

لانى مكسل اصلا ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

احزان حواء

عمرك فكرت تنتحر وليه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> اللخبطه دى هاتخلى الواحد ينسحب
> 
> لانى مكسل اصلا ​



ههههه انت ع طوول مكسل تشارك اصلاا30:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الصفر الابيض ينفع في اليوم الاسود ههههه
> طيب فين السؤال يابدايه العمر
> 
> اغنيه بتحبها اوي ايه هي ؟


My Heart Is Broken - Evanescence ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

والنبي سيب سؤال يا بدايه العمر


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> والنبي سيب سؤال يا بدايه العمر



حاضر .. ​


----------



## marcelino (3 يناير 2013)

السؤال بيقول : اوصف الدنيا فى كلمه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2013)

*دنيا غروره

وانت اوصفها ؟
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2013)

معلش جاوبت قابلك يابدايه ههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2013)

هبله
::
أوصف مصر بكلمتين ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> السؤال بيقول : اوصف الدنيا فى كلمه​



امتحاان..

ايه اكتر حاجه بتفرحكك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

بداية العمر قال:


> هبله
> ::
> أوصف مصر بكلمتين ​



حلوة الحلوات...


----------



## marcelino (3 يناير 2013)

بداية العمر قال:


> هبله
> ::
> أوصف مصر بكلمتين



كل حاجه وعكسها



lo siento_mucho قال:


> امتحاان..
> 
> ايه اكتر حاجه بتفرحكك



ولا حاجه

بتكبر دماغك ؟
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2013)

لما أكتب قصيده
س: ايه اكتر حاجه بتنرفزك؟​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2013)

لا هي حجم واحد مش بتكبر   :hlp:

بتبكي؟​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

بداية العمر قال:


> لا هي حجم واحد مش بتكبر   :hlp:
> 
> بتبكي؟​



كتيييير وكتيييير

امتى بتحس بالظلمم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2013)

ومين مبيبكيش ؟

ازاي بتعبر عن حزنك ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2013)

هع هع ع طووووووول لحد ربنا ما يتدخل.

بتحاسب نفسك؟​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2013)

بكتب .. او بصمم
س: انتا بالك طويل ؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2013)

هع هع ههههههه
حلوة دي

كتيررر بحاسبها وبطلع في الاخر خسرانه
بتندم علي حاجات عملتها ولا لاء ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2013)

تؤ تؤ خاالث

نفس ذات السؤال..​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

جدااااااااا

متفائل ولا العكس


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2013)

العكس 

بتحس انك مبهم وغير مفهوم وغريب الأطوار؟​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

اه بحب كده

نفس السؤال


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2013)

دوماً
بتفرض رأيك؟​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

لا ابدااا

ايه اللي مش عاجبك ف شخصيتك


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ايه اللي مش عاجبك ف شخصيتك


*آلحسآسية آلزيآدة* أحيآناً
وطبعاً فيه حآجآت عآيزة تتظبط بلآش فضآيح بقى :fun_lol:


*..*


لمآ تبقى حآسس إن *مفيش حآجة فآرقة معآكـ فى آلدنيـآ*
فى نظركـ دى حآجة كويسة ولآ مشكلة ..*؟ *




*.**.*
​


----------



## Strident (3 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *آلحسآسية آلزيآدة* أحيآناً
> وطبعاً فيه حآجآت عآيزة تتظبط بلآش فضآيح بقى :fun_lol:
> 
> 
> ...



مش عارف...

بس هو عامة الإحساس ده مش بيجيلي إﻻ في أوقات الحزن ممكن فعشان كده باربطه بالحزن...يمكن كنوع من الدفاع النفسي مثﻻً؟

هو بينفع كتير بصراحة وبيريح كتير....مش عارف سؤال صعب ...هو حتى لو مرتبط بالحزن لكن برضو بيدي نوع من الإحساس بالقوة يعني...


اكتر حاجة بتحبيها او بتحبها في نفسك ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> مش عارف...
> 
> بس هو عامة الإحساس ده مش بيجيلي إﻻ في أوقات الحزن ممكن فعشان كده باربطه بالحزن...يمكن كنوع من الدفاع النفسي مثﻻً؟
> 
> ...


*انا بحبني كلي علي بعضي:new6:

لا بجد اكتر حاجه بحبها فيا 
اني بسامح بسهوله ومش بشيل من حد

طيب ايه اكتر حاجه مــــش بتحبها في نفسك ؟
*


----------



## Samir poet (3 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا بحبني كلي علي بعضي:new6:
> 
> لا بجد اكتر حاجه بحبها فيا
> اني بسامح بسهوله ومش بشيل من حد
> ...


*انى اتعلق بى اشخاص 
بحبهم من قلبى واعلم
انهم يطعنونى فى الظهر
ومازالت اتعلق بيهم
نفس السؤال*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *انى اتعلق بى اشخاص
> بحبهم من قلبى واعلم
> انهم يطعنونى فى الظهر
> ومازالت اتعلق بيهم
> نفس السؤال*


*انا مش  بحب فيا العصبيه والكسل :shutup22:
*امتي اخر مرة بكيت بحرقه ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 يناير 2013)

*حرقة !! مش فاكرة فعلا 

فكرت تقتل حد قبل كدة ؟؟*


----------



## Samir poet (3 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *حرقة !! مش فاكرة فعلا
> 
> فكرت تقتل حد قبل كدة ؟؟*


*كتير اوووووووى
بجدااااا :boxing:
نفس السؤال*


----------



## Strident (3 يناير 2013)

يعني فكرت اني متغاظ من حد لكن اقتله....لا ماظنش...

ولو ان فيه واحد في التاريخ في بالي ده فعلاً نفسي ارجع بالزمن واقتله واريح العالم من شروره الكتيرة 


معلش اصلي كنت متأثر بالسؤال اللي داخل اسأله:

لو بايدك ترجع في الزمن وتغير حاجة في التاريخ....هتغير ايه؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 يناير 2013)

*تاريخ العالم يعنى ؟؟ 

كنت خليت آدم ميغلطش و ياكل من الشجرة و ريحت دماغى انا و كل البشرية:new6:*

*عيب كان فيك و قدرت تغيره ؟؟*


----------



## Samir poet (3 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تاريخ العالم يعنى ؟؟
> 
> كنت خليت آدم ميغلطش و ياكل من الشجرة و ريحت دماغى انا و كل البشرية:new6:*
> 
> *عيب كان فيك و قدرت تغيره ؟؟*


*الخجل 
نفس السؤال بقى*


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 يناير 2013)

كنت كل ما بقوم بعرض مسرحية أو كورال بحس بخوف وقلق وكذلكـ أيام الإمتحانات
لكن حالياً الإحساس ده تبدد.. وأصبح عندى ثقة بنفسى تكفى لمرور المواقف دى بسلامـ

أهم صفة - بالنسبة لك - لو أدركت وجودها فى شخص بتنجذب إليه وتحس بالراحة معــاه ؟ 
​


----------



## بايبل333 (4 يناير 2013)

> أهم صفة - بالنسبة لك - لو أدركت وجودها فى شخص بتنجذب إليه وتحس بالراحة معــاه ؟


انى حويط 
حويط فى أى امر افعلة بضع فكرة او موضوع او اى شىء معين فى شغلى 
بضع أحتمالات كبيرة وكثيرة جداً لدرجة انى ملقب بالثعلب او الحويط او الخبيث 


السؤال هو كيف نحصل على الايثناول من حمض الاستييك .؟:kap:


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يناير 2013)

> السؤال هو كيف نحصل على الايثناول من حمض الاستييك .؟:kap:



 ههههههههه على حسب ما خمنت من السؤال ان حمض الاسيتيك ده هو ال Acetic Acid والايثانول ده ال Ethanol 
ال equation اهى 

CH3CO2H+LiAlH4+Ether+H2O=CH3CH2OH
ديه بقت حصة كيمياء ههههههههههههه   
​

​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يناير 2013)

فين السؤال يا روز


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يناير 2013)

ههههههه تصدقى نسيت 

طيب ايه هو اهم احلامك دلوقتى اللى نفسك تحققها ؟


----------



## Strident (4 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههه تصدقى نسيت
> 
> طيب ايه هو اهم احلامك دلوقتى اللى نفسك تحققها ؟




ﻻ هم حاجات كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير وانتو كلكو عارفينها اصﻻً 


نفس السؤال بقى


----------



## Strident (4 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههه على حسب ما خمنت من السؤال ان حمض الاسيتيك ده هو ال Acetic Acid والايثانول ده ال Ethanol
> ال equation اهى
> 
> CH3CO2H+LiALH4+Ether+H2O=CH3CH2OH
> ...



طب انا مفوت انك عارفة كل ده وفاكراه لحد دلوقتي ومش هاعلق....انما مين LiALH4  ده؟؟؟؟!!!
وفين باقي الحاجات اللي داخلة؟ It's an unbalanced equation


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> طب انا مفوت انك عارفة كل ده وفاكراه لحد دلوقتي ومش هاعلق....انما مين LiALH4  ده؟؟؟؟!!!
> وفين باقي الحاجات اللي داخلة؟ It's an unbalanced equation



هههههههه فيه غلطة مطبعية انا عملتها هو مفروض يتكتب كده LiAlH4 ده اسمه Lithium Aluminium Hydride 
طبعا لازم تكون مش موزونة وانت عايزنى افتكر بقا كل ال chemistry بالظبط ؟ :t33::t33:


----------



## PoNA ELLY (4 يناير 2013)

فين السؤال ؟؟؟​


----------



## Strident (4 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههه فيه غلطة مطبعية انا عملتها هو مفروض يتكتب كده LiAlH4 ده اسمه Lithium Aluminium Hydride
> طبعا لازم تكون مش موزونة وانت عايزنى افتكر بقا كل ال chemistry بالظبط ؟ :t33::t33:



يعني هو احنا خدنا طشاش كيميا كده وانا عارف اني ماليش فيها....بس دي كلها مركبات عضوية Organic

ايه بقى اللي دخل الLithium والAluminium ؟ واصﻻً دخلوا في مركب واحد ازاي دول؟

بس عندنا في اعدادي هندسة على مانا فاكر....يعني كان ممكن يفوتوا غلطات كتير في المعادﻻت بس المهم تكون موزونة...

الطاقة ﻻ تفنى وتستحدث م العدم


----------



## marcelino (5 يناير 2013)

حققت أحلامك بنسبه كام ؟​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يناير 2013)

للاسف تحت الصفر ف الميه

هل عندك سر تتمنى حد معين يعرفو


----------



## marcelino (5 يناير 2013)

لا

واللى بعدى ؟​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يناير 2013)

اه
لو الزمن رجع بيك لورا ايه اكتر حاجه تتمنى انك تغيرها؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يناير 2013)

*اتمنى انى اغير حياتى كلها 
ليه كل حاجة حلوة عمرها قصير *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يناير 2013)

سؤاااالك صعب 
عشان الحلو صعب يتواجد ف زمن كتر فيه الكدب والخداع عشان كده بيروووووووووووووح

الله يسامحك تقولها لمين


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يناير 2013)

*اقولها لكل حد كنت بحبه من قلبى وطلع ميستاهلش *
*ليه قلوب الناس بقت قاسية اووووووووووووى*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يناير 2013)

مش عارفه والله ليه

نفس السؤال


----------



## tamav maria (5 يناير 2013)

اقولها لنفسي 
اكيد عملت حاجات كتير تزعل ربنا مني
وانا دايما اقوله يااااااااااارب سااااااااااااامحني

كنت بتعمل ايه دلوقتي حالا قبل ما تدخل المنتدي


----------



## Strident (5 يناير 2013)

كنت نايم والروم سيرفيس صحوني

بالنسبة لسؤال قلوب الناس قاسية....اعتقد السؤال مش صح....فيه ناس كتير طيبة وكويسة ومتعاونة...

نفس السؤال بقى....كنت بتعمل ايه حالاً؟


----------



## روزي86 (5 يناير 2013)

بشتغل 

سؤال للي بعدي

متي تفضل الرحيل؟


----------



## بايبل333 (5 يناير 2013)

*الرحيل عن العالم .؟
لو كان الرحيل عن العالم مش عارف حسب ارادة ربنا 
السؤال
*

متجهان م1 . م2 متعامدان القيمة العددية لهما على الترتيب 4 وحدة و3 وحدة وعليه اي مما يلي غير صحصح:

1/ الجمع المتجهي لهما=5 وحدات  2/ الضرب المتجهي لهما+12 وحدة 

ج/الضرب القياسي لهما =صفر   د/ الجمع المتجهي لهما=الجمع الجبري لهماا


----------



## Strident (5 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> *الرحيل عن العالم .؟
> لو كان الرحيل عن العالم مش عارف حسب ارادة ربنا
> السؤال
> *
> ...



حبييييبي 

انا اشتغلت بالvectors دي في كل حاجة تقريباً...الفيزيا .. الديناميكا وحتى الGraphics!

بص بقى...
طبعاً بدون تفكير (ما عدا للترجمة يعني  ) رقم د طبعاً...

واحب اقول ان اول واحدة مش مظبوطة اوي...لأن الجمع المتجهي لهما طوووووووووووووووووووله 5 وحدات...
والضرب المتجهي Vectorial Product طوووووله 12 وحدة لكنه في اتجاه عمودي على الاتنين 
للدقة بس 

انا لو عليا ممكن اشرح حتى المعنى الفيزيائي بتاع كل واحدة بس ما علينا بقى عشان الناس ماتطردناش 


- طب طالما اسئلة معلومات بقى....تعرف اصلاً منين جت كلمة "قيصر" Caesar وبقت لقب امبراطور روما؟


----------



## oesi no (5 يناير 2013)

شكلكم فهمتوا الموضوع غلط


----------



## Strident (5 يناير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> شكلكم فهمتوا الموضوع غلط



حد يقول لهم 

بس انا معلش لما اشوف الvectors لااااازم اجاوب 

يا راجل ده احنا معكوكين فيها من 2001


----------



## بايبل333 (5 يناير 2013)

> - طب طالما اسئلة معلومات بقى....تعرف اصلاً منين جت كلمة "قيصر" Caesar وبقت لقب امبراطور روما؟



هههههههههههههههه
لان امبروطور روما كان اسمة قيصر بمعنى ملك الرومان كان اسمة قيصر 
والدليل هنا 
http://www.almaany.com/home.php?language=arabic&lang_name=عربي&word=قيصر

السؤال :.
جربت تحضن نفسك.؟


----------



## Strident (5 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> لان امبروطور روما كان اسمة قيصر بمعنى ملك الرومان كان اسمة قيصر
> والدليل هنا
> http://www.almaany.com/home.php?language=arabic&lang_name=عربي&word=قيصر
> ...



صح لان اول امبراطور، يوليوس، كان اسم عيلته قيصر Caesar وبقت بعد كده لقب للامبراطور

لا طبعاً هاحضن نفسي ازاي، وليه اصلاً؟


----------



## بايبل333 (5 يناير 2013)

> شكلكم فهمتوا الموضوع غلط


لا صدقنى الموضوع مكتوب اطرح سؤال 
لم يقول ماذا يكون السؤال 
على العموم هنرجع الحوار للاصل واعتذر


----------



## بايبل333 (5 يناير 2013)

> لا طبعاً هاحضن نفسي ازاي، وليه اصلاً؟


فين السؤال يا معلم .؟؟


----------



## Strident (5 يناير 2013)

كسلت افكر بصراحة 


طب خد ده....ايه اكتر حاجة بتكسل عليها؟


----------



## بايبل333 (5 يناير 2013)

*اروح اجتماع الليل بتاع الكنيسة 
دخلت الرابط داة قبل كدة .؟
http://www.hrdiscussion.com/iqtest-start.html

*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 يناير 2013)

*..*

عملته دلوقتى 
أمممم هو جميل لكن بيقيس نسبة آلذكآء آلحسآبى أو آلعلمى بس مش كل أنوآع آلذكآء

*ولذلكـ آلنتيجة طلعت حلوهـ *


*,،*


فى نظركـ أيه هو *أهم أنوآع آلذكآء *..*؟*





*..*​


----------



## Strident (5 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> عملته دلوقتى
> أمممم هو جميل لكن بيقيس نسبة آلذكآء آلحسآبى أو آلعلمى بس مش كل أنوآع آلذكآء
> ...



- ههههههههههههه ماشي يا باشمهندسة يا موتك انتي في الجبر والvariables وكل ده واشهد لك انك شاطرة فيهم جداً وفي modelling الحاجات mathematically 


اهمها في رأيي هو الابتكار، قوة المﻻحظة، تجميع التفاصيل مع بعض، discovering patterns، ومهم اوي الذكاء الاجتماعي...الهروب من مواقف او مثﻻً يوقع اللي قدامه بحيث ياخد منه معلومة مثﻻً من غير ما التاني يحس...كده يعني

واقلها اهمية في رايي هي الذاكرة او القدرة على الحفظ خصوصاً لو فيه معانا كمبيوتر او حاجة يعني تسهل الindexing


نفس السؤال بقى عشان عايز اروح اخد الشاور حاﻻً بس حبيت اجاوب السؤال قبل ما حد غيري يجاوبه


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يناير 2013)

فى نظرى كل انواع الذكاء مهمه بس متهيألى اهمهم الذكاء الاجتماعى 

ايه اجمل ذكرى فى حياتك ؟


----------



## بايبل333 (5 يناير 2013)

*للاسف مفيش ذكرى فى بالى جميلة كلها ذكرات عادية 

أفضل شخصية فى المنتدى؟
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> * أفضل شخصية فى المنتدى؟
> *​


*أفضل بآلنسبة لإيه* ..*؟*

مفيش إنسآن بيكون آلأفضل بوجه عآم
لكن أكيد آلمنتدى مليآن بشخصيآت كتير مختلفة كل شخصية ليهآ مميزآت تخصهآ 


*..*

أيه *أكتر شئ مُحير* بآلنسبآلكـ ..*؟*



*..*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 يناير 2013)

*اكتر شئ محير هو سبب الخليقة و الوجود 

لو قدامك واقع مفروض عليك/ي و مستحييل تغييره .. تتقبله ولا ترفضه و تعارضه ؟؟ و ليه ؟*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (5 يناير 2013)

مالهاش حل غير اني اتكيف معاه عشان اقدر اكمل 

ايه اكتر مره حصلتلك حاجه فرحتك جدااااا؟؟؟​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يناير 2013)

> ايه اكتر مره حصلتلك حاجه فرحتك جدااااا؟؟؟



كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييير واهمها ان المسيح حبنى وجه علشانى

+ نفس السؤال
​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2013)

ان ربنا مش بينساني ودايما بيكون جنبي 

نفسك تعمل ايه جديد في العيد؟


----------



## Strident (6 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ان ربنا مش بينساني ودايما بيكون جنبي
> 
> نفسك تعمل ايه جديد في العيد؟



نفسي اقابل واحدة جديدة تكون حلوة ظريفة كده 

بس للاسف انا العيد ده هاقضيه لوحدي في البيت...


اصعب سؤال بيواجهك حالياً ومش ﻻقياله\لاقيله اجابة


----------



## بايبل333 (6 يناير 2013)

> اصعب سؤال بيواجهك حالياً ومش ﻻقياله\لاقيله اجابة



*مش مكسوف من نفسك.؟هههههه
أى رايك فى المنتدى.؟

*​


----------



## Strident (6 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> *مش مكسوف من نفسك.؟هههههه
> أى رايك فى المنتدى.؟
> 
> *​



ﻻ معلش حضرتك عيد الإجابة 

ليه ده اصعب سؤال؟


رأيي في المنتدى: كويس بس فيه حاجات كتير عايزة تتغير...

تاني بقى عشان ماخدتلوش اجابة...

اصعب سؤال بيواجهك


----------



## oesi no (6 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ﻻ معلش حضرتك عيد الإجابة
> 
> ليه ده اصعب سؤال؟
> 
> ...


هتعمل ايه بكرة ( المستقبل ) ؟
امممم 
بتعمل ايه لو حسيت بأهمال اللى حواليك ليك ؟


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2013)

بكبر دماغى

ايه علاج الملل ؟​


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> ايه علاج الملل ؟​


*مآلوش علآج *للأسف .. غير إنكـ تتأقلم معآهـ أو تستنى تيجى حآجة تكسرهـ



*..*

*موقف *لسه فآكرهـ حصل فى آلعيد وإنت صغير ..؟



*..*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 يناير 2013)

تقريباً مافيش موقف مميز أو يستحق أنه يتقال ..


نفس السؤال .. ؟​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يناير 2013)

مفيش موقف
بتطلب ايه من ربنا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يناير 2013)

*الصحة و الحكمة و الحب 

نفس السؤال *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يناير 2013)

*الصحة و الحكمة و الحب 

نفس السؤال *


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2013)

انا مكسل ارجع للصفحه اللى قبل دى ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> انا مكسل ارجع للصفحه اللى قبل دى ​



*اهو يا كسوووووووول :ranting:*



lo siento_mucho قال:


> بتطلب ايه من ربنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يناير 2013)

بتطلب ايه من ربنا

*ياخدنى بقا ويريحنى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بتطلب ايه من ربنا
> 
> 
> *ياخدنى بقا ويريحنى *​



بعدددد الشرررر يااارورو
ربنا يحميكي ويبعد عنك اي زعللل


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اهو يا كسوووووووول :ranting:*




اطلب انه يشدنى 

اللى بعدى حققت حاجه من طموحك​


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بتطلب ايه من ربنا
> 
> 
> *ياخدنى بقا ويريحنى *​




يا ساتر يارب​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> اللى بعدى حققت حاجه من طموحك​



*معرفش 

السؤال ايه طموحك :t33:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *معرفش
> 
> السؤال ايه طموحك :t33:*


اجيب كيس شيبسي من العائلي : )

نفس ذالك السؤال ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اجيب كيس شيبسي من العائلي : )
> 
> نفس ذالك السؤال ؟



*اكل كيس الشيبسى اللى هتجيبيه :t33:

قضيت يوم العيد ازاى ؟*


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اكل كيس الشيبسى اللى هتجيبيه :t33:
> 
> قضيت يوم العيد ازاى ؟*




منزلى كالعادة

اللى بعدى دماغه فيها ايه دلوقتى ؟​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> اللى بعدى دماغه فيها ايه دلوقتى ؟​



*لا شئ فى المحتوى الجمجمى 

نفس السؤال *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اكل كيس الشيبسى اللى هتجيبيه :t33:
> 
> قضيت يوم العيد ازاى ؟*


هههههه

قضيته من الصاله للمطبخ للبلكونه : (

اخدت عيديه كام ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههه
> 
> قضيته من الصاله للمطبخ للبلكونه : (
> 
> اخدت عيديه كام ؟


*200 جنيه لحد دلوقتى 
هتخرج بكرة ولا لا *​


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *200 جنيه لحد دلوقتى
> هتخرج بكرة ولا لا *​




احتمال

اديت عديه ؟​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> احتمال
> 
> اديت عديه ؟​



*لا انا باخد بس :t33:

ايه فرق العيد السنة اللى فاتت عن السنة دى ؟؟ *


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا انا باخد بس :t33:
> 
> ايه فرق العيد السنة اللى فاتت عن السنة دى ؟؟ *




ده حزين اكتر

واللى بعدى ؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*ملوش اى طعم السنة دى 
عيدت على كل اصحابك ولا لا *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> ده حزين اكتر
> 
> واللى بعدى ؟​


*
دة عائلى اكتر و حضرت فيه قداس و اتناولت و اريح من اللى فات 

اخدت قرار جديد فى اول السنة الجديدة ؟؟ و لو اه ايه هو ؟*


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ملوش اى طعم السنة دى
> عيدت على كل اصحابك ولا لا *​




لا .. مع ان ناس كتير كلمتنى عيدت عليا

انا ماليش نفس

اللى بعدى حس بايه انهارده ؟​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> عيدت على كل اصحابك ولا لا *​



*لا كسلت *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

فين السؤال ياشوشو : )


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> اللى بعدى حس بايه انهارده ؟​


*تكبير الدماغ :t33:*



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> فين السؤال ياشوشو : )



*اهو *



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> اخدت قرار جديد فى اول السنة الجديدة ؟؟ و لو اه ايه هو ؟*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

*لا مش اخدت قرارات
لان مرسي كرهني في كلمة قرار اصلا : (

ايه اول حاجه اكلتها فطاري اول مافطرت : ) ؟
*


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2013)

حتت دجاجه

واللى بعدى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> حتت دجاجه
> 
> واللى بعدى ​


*اول حاجة دوقتها كبدة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

*بانيه من نفس الدجاجه : )

خرجت فين في العيد ؟
*


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2013)

هههه

مخرجتش من بيتنا 

اللى بعدى خرج فين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> هههه
> 
> مخرجتش من بيتنا
> 
> اللى بعدى خرج فين​


*هههههههههه ولا اتحركت من البيت 
بس ربنا يعدلهل يمكن اخرج بكرة ده ممكن 
لو هديت شوية 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه ولا اتحركت من البيت
> بس ربنا يعدلهل يمكن اخرج بكرة ده ممكن
> لو هديت شوية
> *​


ربنا يعدلها وتهدي وتخرجي بكره ياااااااااااااااااااااارب

وحطي سؤال ياسكمونس


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ربنا يعدلها وتهدي وتخرجي بكره ياااااااااااااااااااااارب
> 
> وحطي سؤال ياسكمونس


*تعمل ايه لو جيت على نفسك كتير علشان حد بتحبه 
وبرده مش نافع *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

*لو بحبه اوووي لازم استحمل لحد اخر نفسك في عمري
لان اللي بيحب بجد لازم يضحي 

تعمل ايه لو حبيت حد وخانك : ( ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*تعمل ايه لو حبيت حد وخانك : ( ؟*
*ادبحه ذى المراءة والساطور واعبيه فى كياس 
*​


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2013)

بسم الصليب​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> بسم الصليب​


*ههههههههه مستغرب ولا ايه يا ميلو *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

ياجاااااااامد ههههههههه

طيب تعمل ايه لو حيبك كذب عليك ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياجاااااااامد ههههههههه
> 
> طيب تعمل ايه لو حيبك كذب عليك ؟


*بصى انا مش بحب الكذب وهعرفه لانى بحبه 
هزعل جدا وهفضل مش مامناله وقت كبير *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

*صح يارورو اللي يكدب مره مش يـتأمنله بعد كده

ايه رأيك في قداس العيد امبارح ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *صح يارورو اللي يكدب مره مش يـتأمنله بعد كده
> 
> ايه رأيك في قداس العيد امبارح ؟
> *


*كان جميل استمتعت بيه اوووووووووى 
ايه اكتر شىء بتكرهه فى الناس *​


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2013)

الكدب والتمثيل

بتكره ايه فى نفسك ؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> الكدب والتمثيل
> 
> بتكره ايه فى نفسك ؟​


*بكره طيبتى 

تعمل ايه لو حبيبك زعلك تزعل  منه ولا تسامحه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

*اسمحه لانه حبيبــــــــــــــــــــــي

ايه هدفك في الحياة ؟
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 يناير 2013)

هدفي خلاصي 
س:هل أستمتعت بالعيد ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

*للاسف لاءءء يابدايه العمر
واول مره اتخنق كده في العيد

ايه اكتر حاجه عجبتك في قداس العيد ؟
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 يناير 2013)

أسف علي العيد بالنسبه ليكي ..

للأسف انا مش كان ينفع اروح قداس .. مش دخلت كنيسه خالص !!

بأذن ربنا عيدي نفس السؤال السنه الجايه أكون بأذن ربنا جه الوقت ادخل كنيسه وادخل قداس براحتي ..

أطرحي علينا سؤال أخر يا أختاه .. :nunu0000::vava:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

بداية العمر قال:


> أسف علي العيد بالنسبه ليكي ..
> 
> للأسف انا مش كان ينفع اروح قداس .. مش دخلت كنيسه خالص !!
> 
> ...


ان شاء الله ربنا يحقق كل اللي بتتمناه يااااااااارب

ايه اكتر شئ نفسك تحققه في حياتك ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ان شاء الله ربنا يحقق كل اللي بتتمناه يااااااااارب
> 
> ايه اكتر شئ نفسك تحققه في حياتك ؟



ثانكسـ،ـ،ـ، :blush2:
معموديتي تتم .

س:شايف السنه الجديده من جواك آسآآي .؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

بداية العمر قال:


> ثانكسـ،ـ،ـ، :blush2:
> معموديتي تتم .
> 
> س:شايف السنه الجديده من جواك آسآآي .؟


*ربنا يعملك الصالح يارب

حاسه اني متفائله بالسنة الجديده
يارب تفاؤلي يبقي في محله 

مين مثلك الاعلي ؟
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 يناير 2013)

أمين أمين ،،

مثلي الأعلي الكتاب المقدس..

سـ: هل الأيام عدت بسرعه فى السنه الجديده؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

*اممم

بص هو اول اسبوع عدي بسرعه اووي
اما نشوف باقي الايام

ايه اكتر ايه بتحبها في الكتاب المقدس ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اممم
> 
> بص هو اول اسبوع عدي بسرعه اووي
> اما نشوف باقي الايام
> ...


*المزامير *
*مين اغلى شخص على قلبك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *المزامير *
> *مين اغلى شخص على قلبك *​


*البابا شنودة 

وماما

وانت ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *البابا شنودة
> 
> وماما
> 
> ...


*تسلميلى يا روح قلبى 
فين السؤال يقا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تسلميلى يا روح قلبى
> فين السؤال يقا *​


*تسلميلي يارب
طبختي ايه في العيد ههههههههه ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *تسلميلي يارب
> طبختي ايه في العيد ههههههههه ؟
> *


*هههههههههههه  بصى يا ستى انا عملت كذا نوع علشان مقضيش العيد فى الاكل 
عملت جلاش باللحمة المفرومة 
وحمرت كبدة 
وعملت بسلة بالجزر 
ومكرونة بشاميل 
وحمرت لحمة 
اكتر اكلة بتحبها *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 يناير 2013)

" هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذي به سررت" (متى3: 17) 

نفس ذات السؤال .


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه  بصى يا ستى انا عملت كذا نوع علشان مقضيش العيد فى الاكل
> عملت جلاش باللحمة المفرومة
> وحمرت كبدة
> وعملت بسلة بالجزر
> ...


واووو
انا اكتر اكله بحبها كل اللي انتي قولتيه فوق ده ههههه
 ايه الاكله اللي مش بتعرف تطبخها ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

بداية العمر قال:


> " هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذي به سررت" (متى3: 17)
> 
> نفس ذات السؤال .


توبوا لانه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات
ماذا ينفع الانسان اذا ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه 
الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله 
لكل شئ تحت السموات وقت 

واياااات كتيررر


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 يناير 2013)

دا استفزاز .. استفزاز .. استفزاز .. أنا معترض .. :dntknw:

حلويات وقلنا ماشي ننسها ..

 لكن كمان تجوعونا .. وف الوقت تآآ  :smil13:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

بداية العمر قال:


> دا استفزاز .. استفزاز .. استفزاز .. أنا معترض .. :dntknw:
> 
> حلويات وقلنا ماشي ننسها ..
> 
> لكن كمان تجوعونا .. وف الوقت تآآ  :smil13:


*ههههههههه لا ده طمع بقي
اتفضل اما نشوف اخرتها
*






ايه اكتر يوم بتحبه في الاسبوع واكتر يوم مش بتحبه ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايه اكتر يوم بتحبه في الاسبوع واكتر يوم مش بتحبه ؟


*بحب يوم الاحد وبكره الجمعة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بحب يوم الاحد وبكره الجمعة *​


انا بحب الخميس وبكره بكره بكره بكره بكره يوم الاتنين : (

ايه اكتر لون بتحبه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

الروز ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 يناير 2013)

محسسني انو أكل صح اي تآآآ

كل الأيام سواسيه بالنسبه لي ..مش بحب يوم عن أخر ..

س:بتخدم مواهبك ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 يناير 2013)

س:بتخدم مواهبك ؟

 سؤال صعب يا كريس مش فاهماه اوى-- ههههه
 بس لو قاصدك بتهتم بمواهبك يبقى  " لا" للاسف--- الانشغال و الوقت الضيق فعلا مش مخلينى اهتم بأى شىء...

 هل فرحت حد العيد ده؟؟


----------



## Strident (8 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> س:بتخدم مواهبك ؟
> 
> سؤال صعب يا كريس مش فاهماه اوى-- ههههه
> بس لو قاصدك بتهتم بمواهبك يبقى  " لا" للاسف--- الانشغال و الوقت الضيق فعلا مش مخلينى اهتم بأى شىء...
> ...



للاسف مفيش حد اصﻻً عشان افرحه

اكتر حاجة بتحبها في العيد


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> للاسف مفيش حد اصﻻً عشان افرحه
> 
> اكتر حاجة بتحبها في العيد




قداس العيد

ايه اهم مفاتيح السعادة فى رأيك؟​


----------



## Strident (8 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> قداس العيد
> 
> ايه اهم مفاتيح السعادة فى رأيك؟​



ههههههههههههههه...

ان الواحد ميبقاش في خطر (يعني مش خايف يفلس بكره او يطرد من بيته النهاردة)...ويكون معاه شريكة حياته وبيحبوا بعض موت


----------



## Strident (8 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> قداس العيد
> 
> ايه اهم مفاتيح السعادة فى رأيك؟​



ههههههههههههههه...

ان الواحد ميبقاش في خطر (يعني مش خايف يفلس بكره او يطرد من بيته النهاردة)...ويكون معاه شريكة حياته وبيحبوا بعض موت 

نفس السؤال بقى عشان مفيش حاجة في بالي


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2013)

مافيش حاجه اسهل طيب ؟ 

ما انا مش عارف علشان كدة سألت​


----------



## soul & life (9 يناير 2013)

من وجهة نظرى اهم مفتاح للسعادة  .. هو الرضا   انك تكون راضى عن حالك وعن نصيبك اللى واخده من الحياة  الرضا هو المفتاح الاول للسعادة ولكن ليس الوحيد

السؤال  ايه الحاجه اللى بتشيل همها  وتقريبا طول اليوم بتفكر فيها ومنزعج جدا بسببها


----------



## Strident (9 يناير 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> من وجهة نظرى اهم مفتاح للسعادة  .. هو الرضا   انك تكون راضى عن حالك وعن نصيبك اللى واخده من الحياة  الرضا هو المفتاح الاول للسعادة ولكن ليس الوحيد
> 
> السؤال  ايه الحاجه اللى بتشيل همها  وتقريبا طول اليوم بتفكر فيها ومنزعج جدا بسببها



- اعتقد المستقبل عموماً...بما فيه الارتباط الهجرة الأمان .. إلخ...

بس مش بافكر فيها طول اليوم وﻻ منزعج اوي انا باحاول استمتع بكل يوم على بعضه...ولما باكون باتفرج على فيلم وﻻ باكلم حد باحبه وﻻ بتاع...باندمج اوي وانسى كل حاجة تانية...


كالعادة نفس السؤال


----------



## soul & life (9 يناير 2013)

الشىء اللى شاغل بالى اوى وبفكر فيه كتير احوال البلد  بفكر فعلا يوم 25 يناير هتبقا ثوره فعلا؟؟ وهيقدروا يعملوا حاجه؟  ولما مقمتش ثورة وطلعت مجرد مظاهرات واعتصامات  وبقا الحال على ماهو عليه وفضلنا على الوضع ده بلادنا هتكون  ازاى كمان كام سنة ؟؟  مش خوف من تضييق ولا اضطهادات لاننا ادمناها وبقا شىء اساسى من هويتنا اننا نكون مضطهدين لكن دايما بنفكر فى بكرة وخصوصا اذا كان بكرة دا  جزء كبير منه هيكون فيه اصحاب الدقون الطويله والعقول الصغيره

السؤال  عامل  او عامله ايه فى البرد ده وفى ايام الشتا ليك طقوس خاصه ولا زى اى ايام  صيفية عادى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يناير 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> السؤال  عامل  او عامله ايه فى البرد ده وفى ايام الشتا ليك طقوس خاصه ولا زى اى ايام  صيفية عادى



*هههههههه عاملة كل خير .. مبعرفش البس تقيل بس غصب عنى اتعلمت :new2: 

فى الشتا بنام اكتر عشان ورايا مذاكرة و كلية و كدة فبترفع عنها و انام ..صحتى بالدنيا :yahoo:

اكتر حاجة بتكرهها فى الدنيا ؟*


----------



## soul & life (9 يناير 2013)

النفااق والرياء والخداع  
السؤال  ** لو حد قلك نفسك فى ايه دلوات حالا هتقول ايه ؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

*نفسي اووي اروح مزار البابا شنوده 

نفس السؤال ؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 يناير 2013)

ممم نفسي في كبايه شاي بالنعناع 
نفسك تسافر ؟؟


----------



## Strident (11 يناير 2013)

اااااه اووييي انا باموت في السفر جداً...


بالمرة بقى: لو قدامك تسافر النهاردة....تسافر فين؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

​


johnnie قال:


> بالمرة بقى: لو قدامك تسافر النهاردة....تسافر فين؟


*اسافر باريس 
ايه الموقف اللى حصل معاك ومش قادر تنساه *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> * ايه الموقف اللى حصل معاك ومش قادر تنساه *​


​ *كتير* يآ رورو سوآء كآن حلو أو وحش 



*..**
*
إيه هو *أصعب إختيآر* فى نظركـ ..؟



 *..*​


----------



## marcelino (13 يناير 2013)

أختيار شريك الحياة

واللى بعدى ؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

*هو فعلا نفس الاجابه اصعب اختيار في حياتي هو شريك الحياة

ولان مش عندي سؤال يبقي نفس السؤال ^,^ ؟
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (14 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> إيه هو *أصعب إختيآر* فى نظركـ ..؟
> 
> 
> 
> *..*​



بالنسبه لي دلوقت محتار ف القسم اللي هدخله ف الكليه



ايه اكتر فيلم انجلش بتحبه ؟؟؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يناير 2013)

*تيتانيك وفيس اوف 

ايه اكتر فاكهه بتحبها ؟
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (14 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> * ايه اكتر فاكهه بتحبها ؟*


الموز

واللي بعدي نفس السؤال ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> ايه اكتر فاكهه بتحبها ؟
> *


*آلبرتقآل*

 *..**
*
*عآدهـ* نفسكـ تبطلهـآ ..؟



*..*​ 
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (14 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *عآدهـ* نفسكـ تبطلهـآ ..؟



القعاد ع النت كتير ف وقت المذاكره

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> القعاد ع النت كتير ف وقت المذاكره
> 
> نفس السؤال ​


اكول ضوافري : (

اكتر اسم بنت وولد بتحبهم ؟


----------



## Star Online (15 يناير 2013)

مريم - آسر
***
اخر مرة امك هزأتك ..كان ايه السبب؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

Star Online قال:


> مريم - آسر
> ***
> اخر مرة امك هزأتك ..كان ايه السبب؟


*النهارده 
عشان طول النهار مكلتش وماليش نفس ..
وهي عايزاني اكول .

اخر مر ه ضحكت من قلبك امتي وليه ؟
*


----------



## Star Online (15 يناير 2013)

مش فاكر 

***
ايه الي مصحيك لحد دلوقت؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

Star Online قال:


> مش فاكر
> 
> ***
> ايه الي مصحيك لحد دلوقت؟


*نمت  الساعه 11 بليل وصحيت 5 الفجر

نفس السؤال
*


----------



## Star Online (15 يناير 2013)

امممم انا بنام اربع ساعات ف اليوم بس
+++
حد ضرب الجرس وفتحت لاقيت علبة صغيرة عليها شريط احمر ملون..تفتكر هيكون فيها ايه؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

*قنبله ههههههههههه
مش عارفه بس ممكن دبدوب صغنن لاني بحبهم اووي

مين اغلي الناس علي قلبك ؟
*


----------



## Star Online (15 يناير 2013)

امي
..
نفس السؤال ،')


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

*نفس الاجابه ^,*

عندك فوبيا من ايه ؟
*


----------



## Star Online (15 يناير 2013)

من الثعابين والاماكن العالية اووي.

امتي اخر مرة اندهشت؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

*من كام ساعه بس لما سمعت بحادث قطر البدراشين : (

ايهاكتر حاجه بتخاف منها ؟


*


----------



## Star Online (15 يناير 2013)

الدم.

امتي حسيت بالوحدة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

*لما ببقي لوحدي : ))
لا بجد لما اللي ليا مبقاش ليا !

ايه الشئ اللي بتقرف منة ؟
*


----------



## Star Online (15 يناير 2013)

من البنات قليلة الادب 

بتؤمن بالصدف؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

*اه جداا

من وجهه نظرك الجواز اختيار ولا نصيب ؟
*


----------



## Star Online (15 يناير 2013)

اختياااار
..
اشرح معني توقيعك الشخصي..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

*اعتقد الصوره بتشرح نفسها 
انا بحب البابا شنودة جداااا
وعملتله الصوره دي .

اما الكلام اللي تحتها  عجبني معناه اووي في وقت ماا  فحطيته في توقيعي .

اي اصعب يوم مر في حياتك ؟

*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

*اعتقد الصوره بتشرح نفسها 
انا بحب البابا شنودة جداااا
وعملتله الصوره دي .

اما الكلام اللي تحتها  عجبني معناه اووي في وقت ماا  فحطيته في توقيعي .

اي اصعب يوم مر في حياتك ؟

*


----------



## Star Online (15 يناير 2013)

يوم لما الي كنت مرتبط بيها اختفت من حياتي!

تفتكر ايه اصعب الم؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

*الم الفــــــــراق

مين شفيعك ؟
*


----------



## Star Online (15 يناير 2013)

ههههههه مبلاش
يسوع المسيح.
...

اوصف طعم الليمون


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

*هههههههههههههه ايه السؤال ده
ده بجد ولا حقيقه : ))

طعمة حادق مالح مذذ 

تاريخ حلو في حياتك وتاريخ سئ ياتري ايه هما ؟
*


----------



## Star Online (15 يناير 2013)

اممم تاريخ حلو ..25-5-2007     يوم م اتعمدت
تاريخ وحش..سقطتهم من الذاكرة.
...

الجواز شر لابد منه!
مع ولا ضد؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

*ولا لابد منه ولا حاجه .. ضـــــد

ليه سجلت بأسمك ده ؟
*


----------



## Star Online (15 يناير 2013)

يعني ..مرتبط بيه من زمان..عشرة )

ايه اكتر حاجة تغيظك؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

*الكدب + الخيانه

لونك المفضل ؟
*


----------



## Star Online (15 يناير 2013)

الازرق بدرجاته.
..
وشك بيعبر عن الي جواك؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

*للاسف اه

*
ماهي الكلمة التي لايمكن ان تقولها بسهوله ؟
 1 - آســــــف
 2 - أحبـــــــك
 3 - أكرهــــك
 4 - لا أستطيع
 5 - سامحنــي
 6- الــــــــوداع


----------



## Star Online (15 يناير 2013)

اكرهك&الوداع
..
نفس السؤال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

*احـــــبك

*
--ﺣﺎﺟﻪ ﻋﻤﻠﺘﻬﺎ ﻭﻧﺪﻣﺖ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ؟


----------



## Star Online (15 يناير 2013)

ههههه انتي اسئلتك صعبة علي فكرة..مش لاعب 
ولا اقولك.اجاوب واقوم انام..

اني مكملتش ف كلية اللاهوت
....
..
نفس السؤال بقي.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

* فينا من حمرقه هههه
 اني موقفتش جنب انسان 
كان محتجني في وقت شدته . بس ربنا يعلم انه كان غصب عني .

ايه اللي بيريحك اكتر
الفضفضه
البكاء
العزلة 
؟؟
*


----------



## Star Online (15 يناير 2013)

اممممم..العزلة

....

لو معاك الة زمن..هتخلي عندك كم سنة؟وليه؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

*سؤال رائع
هخلي عندي 4 سنين لان احلي سن
وهوقف عمري عند 12 سنه : )))
ايهما مؤلم اكتر
التعب النفسي ولا التعب الجسدي ؟
*


----------



## Star Online (15 يناير 2013)

التعب النفسي ..!

...

كل كلمة من دول بتعنيلك ايه؟

البحر 
الحمام
البلكونة
حوش الكنيسة
صباح العيد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

Star Online قال:


> التعب النفسي ..!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


البحر احلي حاجه في الدنيااااااا
الحمام من الطيور اللي بعشقها 
حوش الكنيسه يعني اصحابي ايام زماااااااان ومدارس الاحد
صباح العيد بيبقي اجمل صباح لانه بجد بيبقي فعلا يوم مميز ومختلف في كل حاجه

ايه اللي متقدرش تسامح فيه
خيانه ولا    كدب ؟


----------



## Star Online (15 يناير 2013)

مفيش حاجة مش بقدر اسامح فيها!!

نفس السؤال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

> ايه اللي متقدرش تسامح فيه
> خيانه ولا    كدب ؟


الخيانه طبعاااا

انت برج ايه ؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (15 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انت برج ايه ؟



الجوزاء 

واللي بعدي ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> الجوزاء
> 
> واللي بعدي ​


اسد عوووووووو : ))


اوصف نفسك في كلمتين بسسسسس؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يناير 2013)

*ههههههههههههه 
طيبة وعصبية 
اكتر شىء بتكرهه فى نفسك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

*الطيييييبه الزياده 

مثل بتؤمن بيه ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الطيييييبه الزياده
> 
> مثل بتؤمن بيه ؟
> *


*خيرا تعمل شرا تلقى 
لو يوم من الايام حد طلب منك انك تكذب كذبة كبيرة علشان تنقذه بيها تكذب ولا لا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *خيرا تعمل شرا تلقى
> لو يوم من الايام حد طلب منك انك تكذب كذبة كبيرة علشان تنقذه بيها تكذب ولا لا *​


*سؤال صعب

لو كدبه كبيره اووي يعني يبقي لاء
لكن لو هقول حاجه بسيطه كده وتعدي عادي ممكن اقف معاه
وبعدين اروح واعترف بيها بقي

وانتي ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يناير 2013)

*بصى الكدب كدب حتى لو كدبة صغيرة لو حد طلب منى كدا هقوله سورى 
مش هقدر اساعدك فى الموضوع ده لو بايدى اى حاجة هعملها الا دى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

*ممممممم 
طب فين السؤال ياقطة
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ممممممم
> طب فين السؤال ياقطة
> *


*ممممممممممم لو حبيبك طلب منك انك تبعد عن اصحابك 
اللى معاك من صغرك ومتقدرش تستغنى عنهم تعمل ايه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ممممممممممم لو حبيبك طلب منك انك تبعد عن اصحابك
> اللى معاك من صغرك ومتقدرش تستغنى عنهم تعمل ايه *​


*لا طبعا مش هرضي
ويايقنعني يااقنعه يااما كل واحد يروح لحاله 


مين مطربك المفضل ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

*عمرو دياب 
اكتر اغنية بتحبها 
اكتر ترنيمة بتحبها *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

*اي اغنيه لجورج وسوف بحبها

ترنيمة مشغوله الناس وقولوا للصديق خير   
وترانيم كتيررررررر

نفس السؤال ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

*اكتر  اغنية  اسعد واحدة لاليسا *
*اكتر ترنيمة يا يسوع تعبان 
ادنو اليك ارتاح *
*اكتر شىء بتكرهه فى الدنيا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

*الخيانه+الظلم*

لونك المفضل ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

*ممممممم الموف *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

*وبالنسبه للسؤال*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وبالنسبه للسؤال*


*ههههههههه معلشى بقا الزهايمر وحكم السن 
اكتر حاجة بتعصبك وتخليك تخرج عن شعورك*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه معلشى بقا الزهايمر وحكم السن
> اكتر حاجة بتعصبك وتخليك تخرج عن شعورك*​


*هههههههه الحال من بعضه يااوختشي

لما ابقي عاارفه اني اللي قدامي بيكدب عليا
ومع ذالك يستمر في كدبه :thnk0001:

نفسك في ايه دلوقتي حالا ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههه الحال من بعضه يااوختشي
> 
> لما ابقي عاارفه اني اللي قدامي بيكدب عليا
> ومع ذالك يستمر في كدبه :thnk0001:
> ...


*ههههههههههه نفسى اشرب 
بس للاسف صايمة علشان هتناول بكرة *
*اكتر ايه بتحبها *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه نفسى اشرب
> بس للاسف صايمة علشان هتناول بكرة *
> *اكتر ايه بتحبها *​


*اصلا انا نادرا لو شربت في الشتا هههه

لكل شئ تحت السموات وقت

ايه اكتر حاجه نفسك تعملها ؟
*


----------



## Star Online (16 يناير 2013)

ولي خراف أخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة ينبغي ان آتي بتلك ايضا فتسمع صوتي وتكون رعية واحدة وراع واحد

...

اكتر موقف محرج حصلك ف حياتك كان ايه ؟


----------



## Star Online (16 يناير 2013)

هههههههه انا دخلت ف النص 

يبقي انتوا الاتنين تجاوبوا


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

Star Online قال:


> اكتر موقف محرج حصلك ف حياتك كان ايه ؟


*مش فاكرة لو افتكرت هرجع تانى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

اكتر موقف محرج حصلك ف حياتك كان ايه ؟ 		    		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				كان عندنا ضيوف وماما قالتلي روحي اعملي شاي وبدل ماحط سكر حطيتي ملح ههههههههه
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## Star Online (16 يناير 2013)

يافضيحتي ) ,, ,والضيوف عملوا ايه ؟

..

انا اكتر موقف لما كنت ف الاعدادي ومعايا صواريخ ف جيبي وكنت بقدم الاذاعة المدرسية .. أذ فجأة بدون مقدمات الصواريخ اشتغلت تفرقع ف جيبي .. هههه وانا انط وانط والصواريخ تفرقع وتطلع شرار .. كان حتة لحظة متتتنساش 

...

بتروحوا تصيفوا فين ؟.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

Star Online قال:


> يافضيحتي ) ,, ,والضيوف عملوا ايه ؟
> 
> ..
> 
> ...


*معملوش حاجه ضحكوا عليا بس

طيب والصواريخ دي بتولع لوحدها :thnk0001:

غالبا بنروح نصيف في  اليكس

مين مثلك الاعلي ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

Star Online قال:


> يافضيحتي ) ,, ,والضيوف عملوا ايه ؟
> 
> ..
> 
> ...


*مرسى مطروح *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> 
> مين مثلك الاعلي ؟
> *


*بابا الله يرحمه 
تحب تقول لمين كرهتك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بابا الله يرحمه
> تحب تقول لمين كرهتك *​


*للدنيـــــــــــــا

ايه اجمل هديه جاتلك ومن مين ؟
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يناير 2013)

> ايه اجمل هديه جاتلك ومن مين ؟



هو انا كل ماادخل الموضوع دة الاقى نفس السؤال دة هههههههههههههه
تيب مش قايل بقى هههههههه


----------



## soul & life (16 يناير 2013)

عادة مش بتجيلى هدايا كتير بس اهمها واجملها بتكون من مامتى وجوزى

السؤال مين اكتر شخص اثر فيك سواء تاثير سلبى او ايجابى


----------



## PoNA ELLY (16 يناير 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> السؤال مين اكتر شخص اثر فيك سواء تاثير سلبى او ايجابى


​ أب كاهن اسمه ابونا قلته متأثر جداً بأسلوب خدمته ومدرسته الخدميه

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> ​ أب كاهن اسمه ابونا قلته متأثر جداً بأسلوب خدمته ومدرسته الخدميه
> 
> نفس السؤال ​


*البابا شنودة اكييييد

هيبقي ايه احساسك لو كتبت موضوع طوييييل عريييييض وبعد ماخلصته ولسه هتبعته راح النور قطع او النت فصل ؟
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يناير 2013)

> هيبقي ايه احساسك لو كتبت موضوع طوييييل عريييييض وبعد ماخلصته ولسه هتبعته راح النور قطع او النت فصل ؟



هخبط الكى بورد وازعل شويتين وبعدين خلاص هنسى ههههههههههه
مش واحدة بالك ان الحاجة دى حصت كذا مرة وانا بعمل فهرس فى المنتدى هههههه
بس كنت بضحك هههههههه من الشلل


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يناير 2013)

نفس السؤال


----------



## Strident (16 يناير 2013)

انا عشان شغلي كله ع الكمبيوتر اصلاً ... فلا ارادياً طول الوقت ctrl+s او لو ع النت ctrl+c

عشان لو البراوزر علق حتى ولا حاجة 

ولو النور قطع مش مشكلة لاني شغال ع اللابتوب البطارية هتشتغل 


- قولي اسم اجمل او اظرف راجل في بالك (لو انتي بنت)  (ممكن من المشاهير او الممثلين...إلخ)
ولو انت ولد قول مين اجمل واحدة تيجي في بالك


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يناير 2013)

> اجمل واحدة تيجي في بالك


الست العدرا سلام الرب عليها

+ هل انتى او انت راضى عن نفسك ؟


----------



## Strident (16 يناير 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> الست العدرا سلام الرب عليها
> 
> + هل انتى او انت راضى عن نفسك ؟



هو انت عارف شكلها اصلاً يا ابوتاربو!!

بنقول اجمل مش اقدس .... دمرت السؤال يا اخي حرام عليك!


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> هو انت عارف شكلها اصلاً يا ابوتاربو!!
> 
> بنقول اجمل مش اقدس .... دمرت السؤال يا اخي حرام عليك!


ههههههههههههههه :smil15:


----------



## soul & life (17 يناير 2013)

مش عارفه الجمال بيكون نسبى ممكن من وجهة نظرى خفة الدم تغنى عن الوسامه وممكن الاخلاق والطباع الكويسه تغنى عن الوسامه بس عموما يعنى انا مش من النوعية اللى تشوف واحد وتجنن بيه كشكل سواء شخصيه عامه او عاديه بس بحب احمد حلمى فى خفة دمه و مش بحب احمد السقا نيفر بستغلسه 
السؤال وبما اننا فى وقت غدا  لو قولتلك نفسك تاكل ايه  ؟؟الاكله اللى بتموت فيها وليك فترة مكلتهاش وجاى على بالك تاكلها


----------



## PoNA ELLY (17 يناير 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> السؤال وبما اننا فى وقت غدا  لو قولتلك نفسك تاكل ايه  ؟؟الاكله اللى بتموت فيها وليك فترة مكلتهاش وجاى على بالك تاكلها


فراخ بانيه

بتحب تاكل الايه ف العشاء ؟؟؟​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يناير 2013)

> بتحب تاكل الايه ف العشاء ؟؟؟


لو فى الصوم بحب اكل فول وطعمية وسلطة طحينة وسلطة خضروات وكاتشب وشيبسى وسلطة بابا غنوج وفشار بردو ههههههههه كفاية كدة

لو فى الفطار بحب اكل جبنة وممكن برجر بحبه خالث ههههههه
هو تقيل بس بحب

جوعتنى ربنا يسامحك هههههههه


+ نفس السؤال


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2013)

باكل الموجود 

ما هو مزمورك المفضل؟​


----------



## Strident (17 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> باكل الموجود
> 
> ما هو مزمورك المفضل؟​



هم كتير....بس اللي جه في بالي 74 لأنه معبر اوي بصراحة عن مصر


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2013)

فين سؤالك؟


----------



## Strident (17 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> فين سؤالك؟



يووووووه نسيته....

انا فيه اسئلة كتير على فكرة بابقى نفسي اجاوبها، لكن مش باجاوب عشان مفيش في بالي سؤال...

بصي بقى الاختراع ده....السؤال انتي اللي هتسأليه بدالي ايه رأيك؟ 
يلا اصل اسئلتك حلوة


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> يووووووه نسيته....
> 
> انا فيه اسئلة كتير على فكرة بابقى نفسي اجاوبها، لكن مش باجاوب عشان مفيش في بالي سؤال...
> 
> ...



هههههههه اوك وميرسي لزوقك

السؤال هو

ما هي النصيحة اللي فرقت في حياتك وغيرتها للافضل؟
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (17 يناير 2013)

> ما هي النصيحة اللي فرقت في حياتك وغيرتها للافضل؟



*عيـــش  وإتعــامـــل مــع النـــاس بمبــادئــك اللـــي إتــربيـــت عليهــا م  البيـــت , *
* أوعـــي تعــامــل حـــد زي مــاهو بيعــاملـــك *
* وإلا هيكـــون  أثــر عليـــك تــأثيــر سلبـــي ونجــح إنـــك تنحــدر عــن تربيتـــك  ومبـــادئك *
* خلــيك أنــت الأعلــي بسلــوكـــك وحــافـــظ علــي كـــده  دايمـــاً*
*  ومهمــا حصــل أوعــي تقــل عــن مستـــواك الــراقـــي اللـــي  إتــربيـــك وكبـــرت عليــــه*
*  #مبدأ إتعلمته من واحد صاحبي متعرفوش*


إيه أكتر مبدأ بتطبقه ف حياتك ؟؟؟​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2013)

السؤال قريب من سؤالي او بنفس المضمون والاجابه كمان

عامل الناس كما تحب ان يعاملوك 


سؤالي

ما هو المكان الذي تفكر في زيارته قريبا؟

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> السؤال قريب من سؤالي او بنفس المضمون والاجابه كمان
> 
> عامل الناس كما تحب ان يعاملوك
> 
> ...


*بفكر اروح اديرة البحر الاحمر
موقف محرج حصلك متقدرش تنساه *​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بفكر اروح اديرة البحر الاحمر
> *
> *موقف محرج حصلك متقدرش تنساه
> *​



امممممممم هي مواقف بصراحه ومعظمها لما بقع قدام مجموعه ناس

بيكون الموقف محرج جدا وبتكسف اوي:heat:


سؤالي بقي

اخر مرة اعترفت فيها كانت من امتي؟​
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> امممممممم هي مواقف بصراحه ومعظمها لما بقع قدام مجموعه ناس
> 
> بيكون الموقف محرج جدا وبتكسف اوي:heat:
> 
> ...


*اعترفت الاسبوع اللى فات 
امنية بتتمنى تتحقق *​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اعترفت الاسبوع اللى فات
> *
> * امنية بتتمنى تتحقق ​
> *​



اني اتقدم اكتر واكتر في علاقتي بربنا

ايه اكتر دوله تتمني تروحها؟​
​
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2013)

*هما كتيرررررررر *
*لو خيروك بين حاجتين 
المال او الصحة تختار ايه *​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هما كتيرررررررر
> **لو خيروك بين حاجتين *​
> * المال او الصحة تختار ايه *​​



الصحة بأيد ربنا لكن اتمني انها تكون متوفرة علشان استغلها في خدمة بيت ربنا وكنيسته

مين اعز شخص علي قلبك؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> الصحة بأيد ربنا لكن اتمني انها تكون متوفرة علشان استغلها في خدمة بيت ربنا وكنيسته
> 
> مين اعز شخص علي قلبك؟​


*هما اكتر من حد 
جوزى وماما واخواتى 
كلمة عتاب تقولها لمين *​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هما اكتر من حد
> ** جوزى وماما واخواتى *​
> * كلمة عتاب تقولها لمين *​​



اقولها للزمن 

كلمة شكر تقدمها لمين وتقول فيها ايه؟​

​


----------



## marcelino (17 يناير 2013)

لحد احب اقوله شكرا لذوقك

واللى بعدى ؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2013)

*اقول ميرسى لماما ومهما فضلت اشكرها طول عمرى مش هوفيها حقها 
ماذا تعنى الصداقة بالنسبة ليك *

​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2013)

حاليا لا شئ

ايه اكتر شئ يعصبك في الشخص اللي قدامك؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> حاليا لا شئ
> 
> ايه اكتر شئ يعصبك في الشخص اللي قدامك؟​


*البروووووووود 
ايه اكتر حاجة بتحب تعملها 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *البروووووووود
> **ايه اكتر حاجة بتحب تعملها *​



حاليا قراءة الكتاب المقدس كلامه بيريحني اوي

ايه الشئ اللي نفسك تجدده في حياتك؟​
​
​
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> حاليا قراءة الكتاب المقدس كلامه بيريحني اوي
> 
> ايه الشئ اللي نفسك تجدده في حياتك؟​


*انى ابطل سهر واصحى بدرى شوية 
اكتر حد مفتقده *​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انى ابطل سهر واصحى بدرى شوية
> **اكتر حد مفتقده *​



مفيش

امتي تحس بالظلم؟

ونستكمل غدا بقي ههههههههههه:crazy_pil​
​
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 يناير 2013)

​


روزي86 قال:


> ​
> ​
> ​
> امتي تحس بالظلم؟​
> ​


​

 أحس بالظلم لما أتظلم 

تقدر تستغني عن النت اد إيه ؟؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يناير 2013)

*بصراحة مقدرش ولو قدرت هيبقى اسبوع بالكتير 
كلمة تقولها لحد مزعلك *​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 يناير 2013)

أنا أسف ما تزعلش مني 

مين شفيعك ؟؟؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يناير 2013)

*البابا كيرلس 
الاية اللى بتحبها  *​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 يناير 2013)

‏وَأَمَّا مُنْتَظِرُو الرَّبِّ فَيُجَدِّدُونَ قُوَّةً. يَرْفَعُونَ أَجْنِحَةً  كَالنُّسُورِ. يَرْكُضُونَ وَلاَ يَتْعَبُونَ. يَمْشُونَ وَلاَ يُعْيُونَ.‏

نفس السؤال ؟​


----------



## i do not know (18 يناير 2013)

*الرب لا يترك عصا الخطاه تستقر علي نصيب الصديقين كي لا يمد الصديقون ايديهم الي الاثم 
*​
*مكان نفسك تروحه؟؟؟*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

اسافر اي نكان بعيد عن الناس لفتره صغيره

لو حد انتقض اسلوبك يا تري هيكون رد فعلك ايه معاه؟​


----------



## چاكس (18 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> اسافر اي نكان بعيد عن الناس لفتره صغيره
> 
> لو حد انتقض اسلوبك يا تري هيكون رد فعلك ايه معاه؟​


*
ينتقد براحته .. ايزى
حاليا بتقرأ كتاب ايه ؟*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

مش كتاب معين هو مجموعة كتب روحية لقداسة البابا شنوده

نفس السؤال؟​


----------



## Strident (18 يناير 2013)

هو انا مش باقراه كل يوم...لكن هو بحث يعني

"العدالة الإلهية: موت وقصاص أم حياة وغفران" - د. هاني ميخائيل
وكمان ابتديت Jesus of Nazareth بتاع البابا بينيدكت....بس وقفت شوية وناوي ارجع له لما اخلص بتاع العدالة الإلهية


نفس السؤال بقى عشان مفيش في بالي حاجة


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> هو انا مش باقراه كل يوم...لكن هو بحث يعني
> 
> "العدالة الإلهية: موت وقصاص أم حياة وغفران" - د. هاني ميخائيل
> وكمان ابتديت Jesus of Nazareth بتاع البابا بينيدكت....بس وقفت شوية وناوي ارجع له لما اخلص بتاع العدالة الإلهية
> ...





ههههههههه منا جاوبت فوق

بس ممكن اسأل اللي بعدي

ما هي ترنيمتك المفضله؟
​


----------



## Strident (18 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه منا جاوبت فوق
> 
> بس ممكن اسأل اللي بعدي
> 
> ...



مشكلة انا ف موضوع اني اجيب سؤال ده


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> مشكلة انا ف موضوع اني اجيب سؤال ده




هههههههههه طيب جيب اجابه للسؤال اللي فوق:59:


----------



## Strident (18 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه طيب جيب اجابه للسؤال اللي فوق:59:



مانا عشان مفيش في بالي سؤال قلت اسيبه للي هيدخل يجاوب ويسأل بقى


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> مانا عشان مفيش في بالي سؤال قلت اسيبه للي هيدخل يجاوب ويسأل بقى




لا جاوب يلا :mus13:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ما هي ترنيمتك المفضله؟
> ​


*
عارفك مش قادر ترتاح 

امتى اكتر لحطة حسيت فيها بالضعف ؟*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * عارفك مش قادر ترتاح *
> 
> * امتى اكتر لحطة حسيت فيها بالضعف ؟*




لحظات الفراق 

امتي تحس انك مجروح؟​


----------



## Strident (18 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> لحظات الفراق
> 
> امتي تحس انك مجروح؟​



امممم اعتقد لحظات الخيانة....لما حد يخونني...


مفيش سؤال عندي كالعادة معلش بقى يا روزي


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> امممم اعتقد لحظات الخيانة....لما حد يخونني...
> 
> 
> مفيش سؤال عندي كالعادة معلش بقى يا روزي




هههههههههه ولا يهمك

:thnk0001:


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> امتي تحس انك مجروح؟​



فيه* أسبآب كتير للجرح*
بس بيتعب بجد لمآ بيجى من إللى بنحبهم 


*..*

إيه *تعريف قوة آلشخصية* فى وجهة نظركـ
وتفتكر بيفرق بين آلمرأهـ وآلرجل .. ولو بيفرق هيفرق فى إيه ..*؟*؟



*..*​
​


----------



## Strident (18 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> فيه* أسبآب كتير للجرح*
> بس بيتعب بجد لمآ بيجى من إللى بنحبهم
> 
> 
> ...




تعريفها ف رأيي هو الانسان مايكونش ماشي مع الموجة وخلاص....مش معناها يكون متححجر...لكن لو هو مقتع بحاجة والاغلبية حواليه مقتنعة بعكسها...وهو حاول يفهم او كده وفضل مقتنع بحاجة عكس الناس اللي حواليه، يستحمل الضغوط ويجاهر بفكرته وقناعاته من غير ما يخاف...

ضعف الشخصية هو ف رأيي التنازل عن رأي رغم انه اكتر رأي بيقنعك، خوفاً من نظرات الآخرين...

والتعريف عندي للست والراجل على السواء


- ايه اعظم فكرة او اختراع في تاريخ البشرية في رأيك؟


(جبت سؤال اهو اخيراً يا روزي...جه ف بالي حالاً وانا باستعد اكتب جملة "نفس السؤال كالعادة")


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> تعريفها ف رأيي هو الانسان مايكونش ماشي مع الموجة وخلاص....مش معناها يكون متححجر...لكن لو هو مقتع بحاجة والاغلبية حواليه مقتنعة بعكسها...وهو حاول يفهم او كده وفضل مقتنع بحاجة عكس الناس اللي حواليه، يستحمل الضغوط ويجاهر بفكرته وقناعاته من غير ما يخاف...
> 
> ضعف الشخصية هو ف رأيي التنازل عن رأي رغم انه اكتر رأي بيقنعك، خوفاً من نظرات الآخرين...
> 
> ...




ههههههههه كويس اوي في تقدم:bud:

الطاقة الكهربائية 

منها توصل الانسان إلى اختراعات كثيرة . 

سؤالي بقي

ل انت شخصية اجتماعية او انطوائية؟​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 يناير 2013)

> انت شخصية اجتماعية او انطوائية؟


 

إجتماعيه

ف وجهة نظرك إزاي تتعامل مع الشخصيه الانطوائيه ؟؟​
​
​
​
​
​
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

*مش عارفه لاني مقبلتش شخصيه انطوائيه قبل كده !
ايه اهم 3 حاجات في الدنيا بالنسبالك ؟
*


----------



## Strident (18 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مش عارفه لاني مقبلتش شخصيه انطوائيه قبل كده !
> ايه اهم 3 حاجات في الدنيا بالنسبالك ؟
> *



اني الاقي شريكة الحياة "المثالية" - الاستقرار خارج مصر - اني اعرف ربنا بجد...واقصد اعرفه بجد يعني كمان مع اسئلة الملحدين وكده 


هاسرق فكرة السؤال بقى: مين اهم 3 اشخاص في حياتك


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> اني الاقي شريكة الحياة "المثالية" - الاستقرار خارج مصر - اني اعرف ربنا بجد...واقصد اعرفه بجد يعني كمان مع اسئلة الملحدين وكده
> 
> 
> هاسرق فكرة السؤال بقى: مين اهم 3 اشخاص في حياتك




من بعد ربنا

عائلتي
شريك حياتي
اصدقائي المقربين لقلبي


يا تري انت مواظب علي الصلاه والصوم؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> من بعد ربنا
> 
> عائلتي
> شريك حياتي
> ...


اوبااااا طب ليه الفضايح دي
بصي مواظبه عالصوم بنعمة ربنا الحمد لله
وبحاول انتظم في الصلاة صليلي بقي :t23:

ايه اهم 3 اخترعات بالنسبالك ؟


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اوبااااا طب ليه الفضايح دي
> بصي مواظبه عالصوم بنعمة ربنا الحمد لله
> وبحاول انتظم في الصلاة صليلي بقي :t23:
> 
> ايه اهم 3 اخترعات بالنسبالك ؟



هههههههه ربنا يكون معاكي يا قمر

مش فاهمه السؤال اوي بصراحه اختراعات من ناحية ايه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه ربنا يكون معاكي يا قمر
> 
> مش فاهمه السؤال اوي بصراحه اختراعات من ناحية ايه


ياااااااارب ومعاكي انتي كمان
اختراعات تكنلوجيا يعني 
موبيل , نت , وفيه حاجات كتير


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياااااااارب ومعاكي انتي كمان
> اختراعات تكنلوجيا يعني
> موبيل , نت , وفيه حاجات كتير




اهاااااااا فهمتك :bud:

بصي يا ستي تقدري تقولي

الموبايل
الانترنت
التليفزيون

سؤالي بقي

قم بترتيب هذه الاشياء علي حسب اهميتها بالنسبة لك

المال

الاصدقاء

العائلة

الصحة

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> اهاااااااا فهمتك :bud:
> 
> بصي يا ستي تقدري تقولي
> 
> ...


*العائله 
الصحه 
الاصدقاء
الماال

ايه هي الوانك المفضله ؟
*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *العائله *
> * الصحه *
> * الاصدقاء*
> * الماال*
> ...




ههههههههه كنت لسه بفكر في السؤال ده وااااااااااااااااء:act19:

بحب اوي الازرق بدرجاته وبحب الاسود واللون الروز

وقت فراغك بتقضيه ازاي؟​


----------



## Strident (18 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *العائله
> الصحه
> الاصدقاء
> الماال
> ...



الاسود والازرق


نفس السؤال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه كنت لسه بفكر في السؤال ده وااااااااااااااااء:act19:
> 
> بحب اوي الازرق بدرجاته وبحب الاسود واللون الروز
> 
> وقت فراغك بتقضيه ازاي؟​


انتا وانتي واحد ههههههه
وكنت هقولك نفس الاجابه تصوري ^,*
بقضيه في شغل البيت ومنتدي الكنيسه 

مين شفيعك ؟


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انتا وانتي واحد ههههههه
> وكنت هقولك نفس الاجابه تصوري ^,*
> بقضيه في شغل البيت ومنتدي الكنيسه
> 
> مين شفيعك ؟




هههههههههه بصره يعني

شفيعي مارجرجس والعذراء مريم

انت برج ايه؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه بصره يعني
> 
> شفيعي مارجرجس والعذراء مريم
> 
> انت برج ايه؟​


شالله ياعدرا ومارجرجس

انا الاسسسسسسسسسد عووووووووووو  هههههههه
وانتي ؟


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> شالله ياعدرا ومارجرجس
> 
> انا الاسسسسسسسسسد عووووووووووو  هههههههه
> وانتي ؟




ههههههههههه يامي يامي:act19:

انا برج العذراء:new8:

انت طولك كام؟ يلا اعترفواااااااا​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يامي يامي:act19:
> 
> انا برج العذراء:new8:
> 
> انت طولك كام؟ يلا اعترفواااااااا​


الله انا بحب اوي الناس اللي برجهم عذراء:t23:

طب ليه الفضاي  دي بس ههههههه
مش عارفه 
بس انا لا ارا بالعين المجرده:59:

اكلتك المفضله ؟


----------



## Strident (18 يناير 2013)

انا عندي فكرة...بدل ما اجيب اسئلة...انا هاجاوب على سؤالين، وحد غيري يسأل؟ حلو كده؟

طولي 170 - اكلاتي المفضلة الشاورما والبيتزا والكفتة المشوية


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الله انا بحب اوي الناس اللي برجهم عذراء:t23:
> 
> طب ليه الفضاي  دي بس ههههههه
> مش عارفه
> ...



هههههههه مش فضايح اوي لان الحال من بعضه

بحب في الفطار المشويات والحواوشي

وفي الصيام بحب الكشري

وانت؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه مش فضايح اوي لان الحال من بعضه
> 
> بحب في الفطار المشويات والحواوشي
> 
> ...


طب جوني جاوب اعمل ايه دلوقتي هههههههه
انا بحب البيتزا فطاري وصيامي

احلي قصه لقديس عجبتك ياتري مين ؟


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طب جوني جاوب اعمل ايه دلوقتي هههههههه
> انا بحب البيتزا فطاري وصيامي
> 
> احلي قصه لقديس عجبتك ياتري مين ؟




كل القصص جميلة اوي وممتعه بصراحه

نفسك تشتري ايه قريب؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> كل القصص جميلة اوي وممتعه بصراحه
> 
> نفسك تشتري ايه قريب؟​


*اي فون ههههههه

وانت ؟
*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اي فون ههههههه*
> 
> * وانت ؟*




نفسي اشتري هدية لبنوته في عيد ميلادها

هل انت راضي عن نفسك؟​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> 
> وانت ؟
> *



موبايل

واللي بعدي ؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي اشتري هدية لبنوته في عيد ميلادها
> 
> هل انت راضي عن نفسك؟​


الحمد لله بنسبة كبيره


PoNA ELLY قال:


> موبايل
> 
> واللي بعدي ؟؟


اي فون

بتسمع مين من المطربين ؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بتسمع مين من المطربين ؟



بعشق كاظم وأمال ماهر

واللي بعدي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> بعشق كاظم وأمال ماهر
> 
> واللي بعدي


جورج وسوف وفيروز

ايه رقمك اللي بتتفائل بيه ؟


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

رقم 4

امتي اخر مره خرجت فيها مع اصدقائك؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> رقم 4
> 
> امتي اخر مره خرجت فيها مع اصدقائك؟​


*مفيش ولا مره لاني اصلا مش عندي اصدقاء في حياتي !

امتي اخر مره ضحكت فيها من قلبك وايه السبب ؟
*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مفيش ولا مره لاني اصلا مش عندي اصدقاء في حياتي !*
> 
> * امتي اخر مره ضحكت فيها من قلبك وايه السبب ؟*




مش متذكره بصراحه لكن من زمن

ايه الشئ اللي ممكن يفرح قلبك؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> مش متذكره بصراحه لكن من زمن
> 
> ايه الشئ اللي ممكن يفرح قلبك؟​


*رضا ربنا ثم امي عليا 
وانت ؟

*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *رضا ربنا ثم امي عليا *
> * وانت ؟*




اني اسعد اي شخص محتاج لشئ معين ايا كان طالما في مقدرتي افرحه هفرحه

امتي دموعك تنزل؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> اني اسعد اي شخص محتاج لشئ معين ايا كان طالما في مقدرتي افرحه هفرحه
> 
> امتي دموعك تنزل؟​


*لما اتظلم من اقرب الناس ليا ..

امتي اخر مره بكيت والسبب ؟
*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لما اتظلم من اقرب الناس ليا ..*
> 
> * امتي اخر مره بكيت والسبب ؟*




انا ببكي من اقل شئ حتي لو كان مشهد في التليفزيون

اخر مره كانت من اربع ايام

وانت؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> انا ببكي من اقل شئ حتي لو كان مشهد في التليفزيون
> 
> اخر مره كانت من اربع ايام
> 
> وانت؟​


*اول امبارح شوفت لقاء مع اهالي شهداء حادث البدرشين فعلا بكاني جداا : (

ايه حلم حياتك ؟
*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اول امبارح شوفت لقاء مع اهالي شهداء حادث البدرشين فعلا بكاني جداا : (*
> 
> * ايه حلم حياتك ؟*




ان يكون في امان في البلد ويكون في عدل

نفسك تقول ايه لشخص خطر علي بالك دلوقتي حالا؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ان يكون في امان في البلد ويكون في عدل
> 
> نفسك تقول ايه لشخص خطر علي بالك دلوقتي حالا؟​


*نفسي اشوفك اووووووووووي

انت  مع مبارك ولا ضده ؟
*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *نفسي اشوفك اووووووووووي*
> 
> * انت  مع مبارك ولا ضده ؟*




نفسك تشوفي مين:smile01:t23:

لا معاه ولا ضده ولا بحب السياسه اصلا هههههههه

وانت؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسك تشوفي مين:smile01:t23:
> 
> لا معاه ولا ضده ولا بحب السياسه اصلا هههههههه
> 
> وانت؟​


*واحد كده انتي متعرفهوش ههههههههه

انا معاه جداا ويوم ما اتنحي بجد زعلت جدا وبكيت عليه لاني كنت بحبه اووي

ايه رأيك في موووورسي ؟**:smile01*


----------



## Strident (18 يناير 2013)

مبارك انا ضده جداً لأنه هو اللي بطريقة حكمه خلى حكم الاخوان حتمي، حتى لو كان جمال او طنطاوي مسك وراه....

نفس السؤال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> مبارك انا ضده جداً لأنه هو اللي بطريقة حكمه خلى حكم الاخوان حتمي، حتى لو كان جمال او طنطاوي مسك وراه....
> 
> نفس السؤال


انا قولت رأي في مبارك خلاص
ايه رأيك اقولك رأي في سوزان بالمره ههههههههه


بتحب الشتا اكتر ولا الصيف ؟


----------



## Strident (18 يناير 2013)

الشتا طبعاً...

وانتي؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> الشتا طبعاً...
> 
> وانتي؟


*الصيف اكيد

نفسك في ايه ؟
*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الصيف اكيد*
> 
> * نفسك في ايه ؟*




نفسي اغير جوووو واسافر

وانت؟​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يناير 2013)

نفسي افقد الذاكره
بتتمنى ايه من ربنا


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2013)

راحة البال 

بتقضي يومك ازاي؟​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> راحة البال
> 
> بتقضي يومك ازاي؟​



*معنديش روتين ثابت 

نفس السؤال *


----------



## Star Online (19 يناير 2013)

شغل وقراءة ونت وشغل وقراءة ونت وشغل و و و

...

وانت صغير كنت بتحلم تبقي إيه ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 يناير 2013)

Star Online قال:


> شغل وقراءة ونت وشغل وقراءة ونت وشغل و و و
> 
> ...
> 
> وانت صغير كنت بتحلم تبقي إيه ؟



*دبلوماسية او مهندسة 

نفس السؤال *


----------



## بايبل333 (19 يناير 2013)

بحلم ان اكون زى الغنى الغبى على الارض ولعازر فى السماء 

نفس السؤال


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2013)

كنت بحلم ابقي مدرسه

وانت حاليا في بلد ايه؟​


----------



## Star Online (19 يناير 2013)

ف اسكندرية والجو زي الفل 


نفس السؤال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 يناير 2013)

*انا في كايرو
وسمعني سلام عيني علي اهل كايرو ههههههه

مممممم اوصف نفسك في كلمتين ؟
*


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2013)

عصبى ثم عصبي

واللى بعدى ؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 يناير 2013)

*طيبة ثم طيبة ☺


مين اكتر حد مزعلك ؟
*


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2013)

ناس كتير مزعلانى واللى يزعل اكتر انهم مش حاسين 

نفسك فى ايه دلوقتى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 يناير 2013)

*اقعد عالبحررررررررررر لوحدي ☻

ايه اكتر اغنيه بتأثر فيك ؟
*


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2013)

حاليا : يا حبيبتى البعد نار بتاعت منير

واللى بعدى ؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 يناير 2013)

*ياقلبي مين يدداويك ,, ياقلبي مين اللي حاسس بيك .جورج وسوف ☻
ايه اكتر موقف حسيت فيه انك ضعيف اوووووووي ؟
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> ايه اكتر موقف حسيت فيه انك ضعيف اوووووووي ؟
> *


*مش عآرفة أحدد*
بس أكيد مريت بأوقآت فى منتهى آلضعف 

*..*

تفتكر *ليه بنخآف* نعبر عن ضعفنـآ ..*؟*

 

*..*​


----------



## Star Online (19 يناير 2013)

مش دايما .. والست اكتر كائن بتستخدم قوة اظهار الضعف !!

نفس السؤال يمكن ؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

> تفتكر *ليه بنخآف* نعبر عن ضعفنـآ ..*؟*


*مش عارفه لان الضعف من السلبيات والعيوب واكيد اي انسان مش بيحب يتكلم ولا يعبر عن سلبياته او عيوبة !

هل بتعترف ان فيه حب من خلال الانتر نت ؟
*


----------



## Strident (20 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مش عارفه لان الضعف من السلبيات والعيوب واكيد اي انسان مش بيحب يتكلم ولا يعبر عن سلبياته او عيوبة !
> 
> هل بتعترف ان فيه حب من خلال الانتر نت ؟
> *



ممكن بداية التعارف بس....زي شغل الخاطبة كده انه يفتح فرص مقابلة ناس جديدة...لكن لوحده مش كفاية...ممكن بداية تعارف وبعد كده يتقابلوا في الحقيقة ويشوفوا بعض اكتر ويدرسوا بعض يعني...


نفس السؤال بقى


----------



## marcelino (20 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ممكن بداية التعارف بس....زي شغل الخاطبة كده انه يفتح فرص مقابلة ناس جديدة...لكن لوحده مش كفاية...ممكن بداية تعارف وبعد كده يتقابلوا في الحقيقة ويشوفوا بعض اكتر ويدرسوا بعض يعني...
> 
> 
> نفس السؤال بقى




انت كتبت رأيي تقريبا : انه سبب تعارف زى اسباب كتيره
ضيف عليه رأي قداسه البابا شنودة لما قال : انه لو خرج عن نطاق النت بياخد شكل الجديه والتعارف بيكون واقعى لكن لو كله كلام نت دى تبقى تسليه

اللى بعدى طولك كام ؟​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يناير 2013)

165
نفس السؤال


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

*وليه الاحراج ده بس يا لولو
162
اقرب شخص ليك *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وليه الاحراج ده بس يا لولو
> 162
> اقرب شخص ليك *​



ههههه طولك حلووو كده

نفسي هي اقرب شخص ليا
 هل تسامح حبيبك لو خانك وجه واعترفلك بغلطو وقدملك سبب؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

*بصى هو سؤال صعب الاجابة عليه 
لان اللى فى الموضوع نفسه بيشوفه من ناحية تانية 
لكن انا متهيقليش هقدر اسامح عن الخيانة ابدا 
لو حد زعلان منك تروح تصالحه حتى لو هو غلطان ولا تسيبه زعلان *​


----------



## Strident (20 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وليه الاحراج ده بس يا لولو
> 162
> اقرب شخص ليك *​



انا مش في دماغي حد فهاجاوب على السؤال اللي قبله 

170 للأسف



حلم حياتك ايه؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بصى هو سؤال صعب الاجابة عليه
> لان اللى فى الموضوع نفسه بيشوفه من ناحية تانية
> لكن انا متهيقليش هقدر اسامح عن الخيانة ابدا
> لو حد زعلان منك تروح تصالحه حتى لو هو غلطان ولا تسيبه زعلان *​



اه ممكن اروح واصالح..بس تكون غلاوه الشخص ده كبييره اوي

نفس السؤال


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> انا مش في دماغي حد فهاجاوب على السؤال اللي قبله
> 
> 170 للأسف
> 
> ...


*انى اعيش مع ربنا باقى ايام حياتى 
هوايتك المفضلة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

*التلوين 
بحب الون اووي : )

بتحب الشاي بكام معلقة سكر ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *التلوين
> بحب الون اووي : )
> 
> بتحب الشاي بكام معلقة سكر ؟
> *


*معلقة واحدة 
بمناسبة الشاى بقا مشروبك المفضل *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *معلقة واحدة
> بمناسبة الشاى بقا مشروبك المفضل *​


*كوفي ميكس

صحيت الساعه كام النهارده ؟♠
*


----------



## marcelino (20 يناير 2013)

شاى والبيبسى

اللى بعدى ايه رايك فى الجنان​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *كوفي ميكس
> 
> صحيت الساعه كام النهارده ؟♠
> *


*صحيت الساعة 1 
بتحب ايه فى نفسك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> شاى والبيبسى
> 
> اللى بعدى ايه رايك فى الجنان​


*احلى شىء فى الدنيا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *صحيت الساعة 1
> بتحب ايه فى نفسك *​


*طيبتي
وتواضعي
وهدوئي
وحنيتي
وانسنيتي
واحترامي للاخرين
وكرمي
ومراخيري المنمنة ☺☺
 بس كده اصلي مش بحب اتكلم عن نفسي كتر ههههههه

فطرت ايه النهارده ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيبتي
> وتواضعي
> وهدوئي
> وحنيتي
> ...


*ههههههههههههه امال لو بتحبى تتكلمى كنتى قولتى ايه 
فطرت شندوشت جبنة رومى مع نسكافيه 
ونزلت اجرى على الكورس *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه امال لو بتحبى تتكلمى كنتى قولتى ايه
> فطرت شندوشت جبنة رومى مع نسكافيه
> ونزلت اجرى على الكورس *​


*كنت قولت بلاوي ههههه

صحتين علي قلبك ياقلبي ♥

وبما انك نسيتي السؤال وده في مصلحتي طبعا☺
انا هحط سؤال جديد من نوعه

هتتعشا ايه ؟ ههههههه


*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *كنت قولت بلاوي ههههه
> 
> صحتين علي قلبك ياقلبي ♥
> 
> ...


*ههههههههه اه والله نسيت السؤال 
بصى يا ستى جوزى عزمنى على فراخ مشوية وكفته 
بس فى البيت دليفرى 
بتكرهه ايه فى الحياه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه اه والله نسيت السؤال
> بصى يا ستى جوزى عزمنى على فراخ مشوية وكفته
> بس فى البيت دليفرى
> بتكرهه ايه فى الحياه *​


*بالهنا والشفا يااااااارب ☺

بكره الظلم والكدب والخداع وطبعا الخيانة

ايه اكتر حاجه بتحبها في الدنيا ؟
*


----------



## marcelino (20 يناير 2013)

ولا حاجه

اللى بعدى احلى نكته سمعتها​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> ولا حاجه
> 
> اللى بعدى احلى نكته سمعتها​


*مره واحد عجوز اوووي الباب خبط عليه
راح قال مين بيخط ؟...
راح اللي بره قاله افتح انا حفـــــيدك




راح العجوز قاله وهتفيديني بأيه ان شاء الله ههههه
بايخه اخر حاجه ☻☻

اكتر اسم ولد وبنت بتحبهم ؟
*


----------



## marcelino (20 يناير 2013)

هههههه لا حلوة نوعا ما 

بنت : مورين
ولد : فرانك

واللى بعدى​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> هههههه لا حلوة نوعا ما
> 
> بنت : مورين
> ولد : فرانك
> ...


*ميرسي عالكيمبلموه ☺

ولد : وديـــــــع واندرو
بنت : نانسي

ايه اهم 3 حاجات متقدرش تستغني عنهم في يومك ؟
*


----------



## marcelino (20 يناير 2013)

الشاى والموبايل والتركيز

واللى بعدى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

*النت والموبايل والنسكافيه *
*اكتر حد قريب منك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

*ماما واختي

انا اسف |ة
تقولها لمين ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

*لكل حد زعلان منى 
كلمة حلوة تقولها لمين *​


----------



## روزي86 (20 يناير 2013)

لكل اللي بحبهم

هل انجرحت من شخص قريب لقلبك؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

لالالالالالالا
اكتـــب كـــلمه حاســـس بيــها دلوقتـــي ؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يناير 2013)

*حاسه اني جعاااانه ههههه

اكتر اغنيه بتحس انها بتوصفك ايه هي ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *حاسه اني جعاااانه ههههه
> 
> اكتر اغنيه بتحس انها بتوصفك ايه هي ؟
> *


*يعنى ايه اغنية بتوصفنى ولا اغنية بحبها 
اصل اختك فهمها على قدها *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يعنى ايه اغنية بتوصفنى ولا اغنية بحبها
> اصل اختك فهمها على قدها *​


*يعني بتحسي كلامها لايق عليكي مكتوب عشانك بيتكلم عنك
اقول كمان ولا فهمتي ؟:heat:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يعني بتحسي كلامها لايق عليكي مكتوب عشانك بيتكلم عنك
> اقول كمان ولا فهمتي ؟:heat:
> *


*فهمتى بس مش فى اغنية على بالى اوقتى اعمل ايه انا بقا :t26:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *فهمتى بس مش فى اغنية على بالى اوقتى اعمل ايه انا بقا :t26:*​


*طب شوفي عاللاب يمكن تلاقي
مش لازم من علي بالك يعني:gy0000:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طب شوفي عاللاب يمكن تلاقي
> مش لازم من علي بالك يعني:gy0000:
> *


*ههههههههه مليش مزاج اوقتى ينفع اجاوب بكرة :gy0000:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه مليش مزاج اوقتى ينفع اجاوب بكرة :gy0000:*​


طب بلاش تجاوبي اسألي:t26::t26:


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طب بلاش تجاوبي اسألي:t26::t26:


*طب براحة يا حبيبتى اعصابك العصبية مش حلوة عشانك هههههههههه كل ده زعيق يا مامى *
*طيب نسأل* 
*ايه هى مميزاتك وعيوبك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب براحة يا حبيبتى اعصابك العصبية مش حلوة عشانك هههههههههه كل ده زعيق يا مامى *
> *طيب نسأل*
> *ايه هى مميزاتك وعيوبك *​


*ياريتك مسألتي

بصي عيوبي اني عصبيه وبترفز بسرعه
مميزاتي لا يوجد ههههههه

وانتي ؟
*


----------



## Star Online (24 يناير 2013)

عيوبي شكاك و هادي بزيادة وكتوم زيادة
مميزاتي..كتوم زيادة وهادي اوي وشكاك..

...

لو كان اتعرض عليك تيجي الدنيا او تبقي مش موجود اصلا تختار ايه؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياريتك مسألتي
> 
> بصي عيوبي اني عصبيه وبترفز بسرعه
> مميزاتي لا يوجد ههههههه
> ...


*هههههههههه جيتى على الجرح 
بصى يا ستى عيوبى :متعديش 
متسرعة 
عصبية 
قلوقة جدا 
مش بعرف اخد قرار غير بعد وقت 
مترددة 
مميزاتى :تقدرى تقولى طيبة 
دمى خفيف طبعا تنكرى ههههههههه
بسامح بسرعة 
مش بعرف ازعل من حد *​


----------



## Star Online (24 يناير 2013)

هههههه طيب اتفرج شوية


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يناير 2013)

Star Online قال:


> عيوبي شكاك و هادي بزيادة وكتوم زيادة
> مميزاتي..كتوم زيادة وهادي اوي وشكاك..
> 
> ...
> ...


*يااااااه دي عيوبك مختلفه اووي عن مميزاتك ياسبحان الله:w00t::w00t:

لا مكنتش هاجي !

لو خيروك تروح فرنسا او لبنان تختار ايه ؟
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه جيتى على الجرح
> بصى يا ستى عيوبى :متعديش
> متسرعة
> عصبية
> ...


يابنتي من كتر مميزات جاوبتي متاخر هههههههه

ومن ناحيه دمك الخفيف مقدر انكر طبعا:w00t:

سامحني يارب ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يااااااه دي عيوبك مختلفه اووي عن مميزاتك ياسبحان الله:w00t::w00t:
> 
> لا مكنتش هاجي !
> 
> ...


*اروح الاتنين لانى اكتر بلدين نفسى اروحهم 
قول كلمة لحد مزعلك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يابنتي من كتر مميزات جاوبتي متاخر هههههههه
> 
> ومن ناحيه دمك الخفيف مقدر انكر طبعا:w00t:
> 
> سامحني يارب ههههههه


*سامحها ياااااااااااااارب ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اروح الاتنين لانى اكتر بلدين نفسى اروحهم
> قول كلمة لحد مزعلك *​


*لحد مزعلني ؟
ربنا  يهديك ويشفيك

تقول لمين منك لله ؟ غير مورسي طبعا ههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لحد مزعلني ؟
> ربنا  يهديك ويشفيك
> 
> تقول لمين منك لله ؟ غير مورسي طبعا ههههه
> *


*للى فى بالى واكيد انتى عارفه مين هههههههههه
بحبك بهديك كل عمرى تقولها لمين *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *للى فى بالى واكيد انتى عارفه مين هههههههههه
> بحبك بهديك كل عمرى تقولها لمين *​



عارفه يااروبا ههههه
*لو تقصدي اقولها عاطفيا يبقي  لا يوجد !

تقول لمين نفسي       اشو فك ؟


*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> عارفه يااروبا ههههه
> *لو تقصدي اقولها عاطفيا يبقي  لا يوجد !
> 
> تقول لمين نفسي       اشو فك ؟
> ...


*اقولها لبابا لانه بجد وحشنى موووووووووت 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اقولها لبابا لانه بجد وحشنى موووووووووت
> *​


*ربنا يرحمه هو وبابا يارب  ☻

تقول لمين : انسي الخوف انا قلبي مواعدك ياللي ماليش احباب من بعدك ؟
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يناير 2013)

> انسي الخوف انا قلبي مواعدك ياللي ماليش احباب من بعدك ؟


ههههههه ايه الاسئلة اللى ذات طابع رومانسى دى

هقوله لنفسى بس انا مش بحب نفسى ههههههههههه ربنا يسامحك
انا عايز سؤال غير دة


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

*السؤال ده للبنات 
اكتر شىء بتكرهيه فى الرجل ايه هو *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههه ايه الاسئلة اللى ذات طابع رومانسى دى
> 
> هقوله لنفسى بس انا مش بحب نفسى ههههههههههه ربنا يسامحك
> انا عايز سؤال غير دة


*ده سؤال كميل

وانا عايزة راجل هاتولي راجل هههههههههه:yahoo:
*


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *السؤال ده للبنات
> اكتر شىء بتكرهيه فى الرجل ايه هو *​


*خيانته !

دماغي واقفه ومفيهاش اي سؤال
بس هحاول امخمخ
مممم
ايه رائيك في قرار مورسي:yahoo:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ده سؤال كميل
> 
> وانا عايزة راجل هاتولي راجل هههههههههه:yahoo:
> *
> ...


*وبتقلبى عليا المواجع ليه 
فكرتينى بالنوم بدرى اصلى لما بنام بدرى بصحى بدرى 
والله انا اصلا مبعترفش باى قرار ياخده 

ممكن تعجب بحد وتصرحه ولا تفضل معجب من بعيد لبعيد 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وبتقلبى عليا المواجع ليه
> فكرتينى بالنوم بدرى اصلى لما بنام بدرى بصحى بدرى
> والله انا اصلا مبعترفش باى قرار ياخده
> 
> ...


*ههههههههه ماشي ياستي

لا طبعا صعب جداا اني اصرحله لاني كسوفه جداا
بس ممكن اعجب بيه بيني وبين نفسي من غير مايعرف .

نفسك تسافري فين ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههه ماشي ياستي
> 
> لا طبعا صعب جداا اني اصرحله لاني كسوفه جداا
> بس ممكن اعجب بيه بيني وبين نفسي من غير مايعرف .
> ...


*نفسى اوووووووووى اروح باريس ولبنان*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2013)

طب ياست الناس فين السؤال


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طب ياست الناس فين السؤال


*انا قولت هتعدى عليها ياباى معرفش ازوغ منك ابدا 
ممممممم مش لاقيه سؤال فى بالى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2013)

هههههههههههههه
لا مفيش حلجه بتعدي عليا

مشترك في منتديات تانيه غير هنا ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> لا مفيش حلجه بتعدي عليا
> 
> مشترك في منتديات تانيه غير هنا ؟


*نوووووووووووووو
بتؤمن بالحسد *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2013)

لالالالا اطلاقااااااااا 

بتوحشني وانا وياك تقولها لمين ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لالالالا اطلاقااااااااا
> 
> بتوحشني وانا وياك تقولها لمين ؟


*لحبيبى وروح قلبى من جوه جوزى *
*موقف محرج متقدرش تنساه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2013)

*ربنا يخليكم لبعض يااااااارب

مممم مره كان عندنا ضيوف ورحت اعمل شاي وبدل السكر حطيت ملح وربنا مايوريكي بقي ردود الافعال هههههه

عمرك ظلمت حد ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ربنا يخليكم لبعض يااااااارب
> 
> مممم مره كان عندنا ضيوف ورحت اعمل شاي وبدل السكر حطيت ملح وربنا مايوريكي بقي ردود الافعال هههههه
> 
> ...


*لالالالالالالالالا

مخى واقف عن التفكير النهاردة تاثير خطاب مرسى عليا هههههههههه*
*حد يسأل غيرى بقا وانا اجاوب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه يخربيتشك يامورسي

ممممممممم منك لله تقولها لمين ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه يخربيتشك يامورسي
> 
> ممممممممم منك لله تقولها لمين ؟


*لاى حد ظلمنى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2013)

طب بكرهك بتقوليها لمين ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طب بكرهك بتقوليها لمين ؟


*لا مش بكره حد هو ممكن ازعل من حد واخد على خاطرى منه لكن كره لالالالالالالالالالا*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2013)

امممممممممممممم

سامحتك كتيررررر بتقوليها لمين ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> امممممممممممممم
> 
> سامحتك كتيررررر بتقوليها لمين ؟


*لناس كتير مش حد معين 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2013)

*ايه اكتر يوم بتحبيه في الاسبوع وبتستنيه ؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايه اكتر يوم بتحبيه في الاسبوع وبتستنيه ؟*


*يووووووووم الاحد 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2013)

وانا كوماااااااااان

طب اكتر يوم مش بتحبيه
اوعي يكون الاتنين زيي


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وانا كوماااااااااان
> 
> طب اكتر يوم مش بتحبيه
> اوعي يكون الاتنين زيي


*كل الايام شبه بعضها بالنسبالى بعيد عن يوم الاحد طبعا لانى بحبه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2013)

عل يرائيك
بس انا بكره يوم الاتني بزياده شويه


طب ايه اكتر اكله بتحبي تطبخيها وشطورة فيها ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> عل يرائيك
> بس انا بكره يوم الاتني بزياده شويه
> 
> 
> طب ايه اكتر اكله بتحبي تطبخيها وشطورة فيها ؟


*هههههههههه انا بلا فخر يعنى شطرة فى كل الاكلات 
بس بحب اووووووووى اعمل جلاش باللحمة المفرومة بيطلع روعة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2013)

تصدقي بمووت فيه هو والرقاق

ممم طب هفضل اسال كده كتير ولا ايه ؟

اعتبريه سؤال ههههه


----------



## Strident (28 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> عل يرائيك
> بس انا بكره يوم الاتني بزياده شويه
> 
> 
> طب ايه اكتر اكله بتحبي تطبخيها وشطورة فيها ؟



بما انه مفيش سؤال جاوبت اول واحد لقيته...


انا مش باحب اطبخ....ممكن تقولي اكتر اكلة باطبخها واحب اكلها...
ﻷني مش باطبخ الحاجات اللي تاخد وقت مثﻻً...


باطبخ الشاورما حلو...وباحب اكلها


----------



## رونا بنت العدرا (30 يناير 2013)

*:scenic:**فين السؤال*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يناير 2013)

*اخر تقييم عندك من مين ومكتوب فيه ايه وعلي موضوع ايه ؟☺☺*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اخر تقييم عندك من مين ومكتوب فيه ايه وعلي موضوع ايه ؟☺☺*


*مش هقولك :smil15::smil15:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يناير 2013)

*لا ياغلسه قوووولي ☻*


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 يناير 2013)

*..*

*إلعبو مع بعض يآ بنآت* ههههـ

آخر تقييم من أستآذنآ آلنهييسى .. مكتوب شكراً .. موضوع معآيدة عيد ميلآدهـ ^.^

*,،*


عآيزة أعرف* إيه علآقة آلسهر بآلتهييس* ..؟ :mus13:



*..*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا ياغلسه قوووولي ☻*


*ههههههههه طب اتحايلى عليا شوية *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يناير 2013)

*وحياتي وحياااااااتي ☺*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وحياتي وحياااااااتي ☺*


*ههههههههه كان من كليمو على اغنية محمد فؤاد *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> *إلعبو مع بعض يآ بنآت* ههههـ
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههه ما هو اللعب ده يا سيكرت من ضمن التهييس 
انا برده نفسى اعرف زيك ايه علاقتة السهر بالتهييس *
*اكيد بتول تعرف *:t17:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يناير 2013)

*علاقه السهر بالتهييس ياسكروته انتي ورورو
ان السهر الكتير ده بيخليكي فاقده الاحساس بنفسك اصلا
يعني دلوقتي انا حاسه اني مش قاعده عالكرسي ابسلوتلي هههه
ده انا عايمة عالكرسي
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 يناير 2013)

*..*

*ههههـ أهم حآجة نعرف بس نعوم ومآتقلبش بغرق **:new6:*

طب بكمآلة آلتهييس
لو كآن عندكـ إختيآر بين إنكـ تعرف تطير أو إنكـ تقدر تعييش تحت آلمآية
تختآر أنهى مع آلتعليل :mus13:
 


*..*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يناير 2013)

*اطير في السماا 

لاني نفسي اكون عصفوره في السما ☺

نفس السؤال ؟
*


----------



## Strident (31 يناير 2013)

اطير طبعاً....

اوﻻً الطيران هيديني مساحة اكتر...ومناظر احلى للفرجة...ووسيلة مواصﻻت جميلة 


المية انا كده كده باعرف اعوم....وتحت بقى الدنيا ضلمة وسمك وبتاع...مفيش مناظر طبيعية جميلة زي فوق مثﻻً 


طب بالمرة...
لو تقدر تختار قدرة خارقة من اي نوع......تختار ايه؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 يناير 2013)

سوبر مان هههه








​


----------



## Strident (31 يناير 2013)

مش هينفع هنا....جه في بالي رسالة اوجهها لمرسي بس مش هينفع اكتبها للأسف ... pass ... اللي ورايا يجاوب


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 يناير 2013)

اجابتي
ياتري أنت ولامش انت ؟؟





السؤال 
نفسك لو ربنا ارزقك بأطفال
لو بنت هيكون اسمها ايه ولو ولد هيكون اسمه ايه
​


----------



## Strident (31 يناير 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اجابتي
> ياتري أنت ولامش انت ؟؟
> 
> 
> ...



هيبقى فيه خناقة مع مامتها الاول 
بس انا هاصمم على اسم ايطالي\لاتيني....ينتهي ب a   او  ina مثلاً
ويكون مقاطعه كتيرة وموسيقية...

مثلاً الكسندرا  او جراتسييلا
Alexandra Graziella

لو ولد مش عايزه هارجعه تاني....او مامته تشبع بيه بعيد عني


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 يناير 2013)

ههههههههه 
اول مره في حياتي اشوف ولد بيعترض علي ولد ههه
واسماء البنات صعبه اووي ههه


مفيش سؤال  !
لكن انا هسأل 
في حمامه جايه دلوقتي برساله مفرحه
بتتمني يكون ايه مضمون الرساله ومن مين ؟
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2013)

تكون من ربنا
مضمونها انا الحققق

ايه اللي عاجبك ف الموضوع ده


----------



## marcelino (31 يناير 2013)

انى بفكر فيه بصوت عالى

ايه رايك فى الشخصيه المتناقضه​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 يناير 2013)

*شخصية متعبة .. لصاحبها و للى حواليها 

ايه اكبر مخاوفك ؟*


----------



## چاكس (31 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *شخصية متعبة .. لصاحبها و للى حواليها
> 
> ايه اكبر مخاوفك ؟*



بخاف من نفسى اوى 

نفس السؤال


----------



## Strident (31 يناير 2013)

اقدر اقول المستقبل عموماً


نفس السؤال عشان مش شايف قدامي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2013)

اني ابعد عن ربنا

اضربت كام مره


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 يناير 2013)

*حددى نوع الضرب ههههههه

فى البيت مرتين فى عمرى كله و كنت طفلة و فى المدرسة مرة واحدة و كانت كوسة و لولا انى بحب المستر دة كان زمانى مربياه 

اول حرف من اسم اكتر حد بتحبه ايه ؟*


----------



## marcelino (31 يناير 2013)

ي

اللى بعدى ؟​


----------



## Strident (31 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> ي
> 
> اللى بعدى ؟​



ماتقوليش يسوع!

البنت بتسأل عن شخص عادي يعني


----------



## marcelino (31 يناير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ماتقوليش يسوع!
> 
> البنت بتسأل عن شخص عادي يعني




لا يمامه هههه

يعنى علشان شخص عادى اكتب اول 20 حرف ؟:smil12:​


----------



## marcelino (31 يناير 2013)

السؤال بيقول 

تحب الجنان ولا عصير القصب اكتر ؟​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 يناير 2013)

*عصير القصب ناشف على سنانى يا ابنى :a63:

جنان بجنان بقا ... ايه اكتر حاجة مجنونة عملتها فى حياتك ؟؟*


----------



## marcelino (31 يناير 2013)

لا مش هاينفع اقول هههههه

واللى بعدى ؟​


----------



## Strident (1 فبراير 2013)

لما يوم كده خدت اجازة في الجيش ومشيت في الصحرا الساعة 1 بالليل عشان ما استناش امشي الصبح  وتنطيط في عربيات النقل اللي سايقينها مبرشمين 

المرة التانية لما مشيت في عز التلج (تلج بجد) عشان اسافر بكذا مواصلة ومعايا شنطتين كبار وشنطة لابتوب وشنطة متوسطة ومش عارف خدتهم كلهم ازاي ولا هاوصل بيهم ازاي ... ربنا رزقني بناس ولاد وبنات حلال يساعدوني في شيلها في كل مرحلة 


واللي ورايا بقى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 فبراير 2013)

*هو كله جه على سؤال الجنون و سكت 

هجاوب و امرى لله ... نزلت من التاكسى و هو ماشى و رجلى نزلت تحت العجلة  دى مش اكتر حاجة مجنونة بس منهم يعنى 

لو حصل و حد بيقول معجب بيك/ ى و بعد ما علقك بيه طلع بيشتغلك .. تعمل ايه ؟؟ *


----------



## V mary (2 فبراير 2013)

*ولا اي حاجة عادي جداً 
بتتوجع شوية 
او شوية كتيرررررر لكن بتعدي 
لحد ما بنقع في اللي بنلزق فية طول العمر ومابيشتغلناش 
اللي بعدي نفس السؤال​*


----------



## Strident (2 فبراير 2013)

انا اللي هيعجب بيا هيعجب هو بيا للابد على طول مش هيقدر يسيبني هههههههههههههههههههههههه

يعني هاعمل ايه يعني؟ هاتغاظ شوية وخﻻص....


ايه رأيك في الشعب المصري؟


----------



## V mary (2 فبراير 2013)

مية مية حد يقدر يقول حاجة 
مهما حصل بلدي وشعبي 
مفيش حد كامل 
 لو جاتلك فرصة انك تسافر برة بلدك اللي بتاعني من ظروف صعبة وتشتغل هناك شغلانة اي كلام هتسيبها ولا هتقف مع ناسك


----------



## Strident (2 فبراير 2013)

V mary قال:


> مية مية حد يقدر يقول حاجة
> مهما حصل بلدي وشعبي
> مفيش حد كامل
> لو جاتلك فرصة انك تسافر برة بلدك اللي بتاعني من ظروف صعبة وتشتغل هناك شغلانة اي كلام هتسيبها ولا هتقف مع ناسك



يقف معاهم يعمل ايه بالظبط؟ اصل مجرد الوجود مالوش معنى من غير مشاركة اعتقد


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 فبراير 2013)

V mary قال:


> مية مية حد يقدر يقول حاجة
> مهما حصل بلدي وشعبي
> مفيش حد كامل
> لو جاتلك فرصة انك تسافر برة بلدك اللي بتاعني من ظروف صعبة وتشتغل هناك شغلانة اي كلام هتسيبها ولا هتقف مع ناسك


فى أى مكآن آلإنسآن لآزم يكون مفيد للى حوآليه ولنفسه
لو هفيد برهـ هسآفر ولو هقدم حآجة هنآ هقعد

بس أخرج علشآن حآجة أى كلآم .. *لأ طبعاً *

*..*

أممم
إيه معنى " *آلإنتمآء **للوطن* " فى نظركـ ..؟
 


*..*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 فبراير 2013)

الوفاء و ترجى الأمن والسلام لوطنكـ

 مع مرور أيامكـ و سنينكـ.. هل اصتدمت بموقف كان تأثيره سلبى عميق تدميرى فى إنسانيتكـ ؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 فبراير 2013)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> مع مرور أيامكـ و سنينكـ.. هل اصتدمت بموقف كان تأثيره سلبى عميق تدميرى فى إنسانيتكـ ؟
> ​


أكيد إتصدمت فى موآقف
وأكيد كآن فيه منهآ سلبى بشكل وقتى وبعد كدآ إتعلمت منه .. أو* لسه بتعلم* 



*..*

فيه جملة كتبتهآ أحلآم مستغآنمى بتقول :

*,,* أصبحت إمرأهـ حُرهـ ..
فقط عندمآ قررت أن أكف عن آلحلم , 
آلحرية أن لآ تنتظر شيئاً .. وآلترقب حآلة عبودية *،،*


*إيه رأيكـ فى كلآمهآ* ..*؟*
 


*..*​


----------



## Strident (2 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> أكيد إتصدمت فى موآقف
> وأكيد كآن فيه منهآ سلبى بشكل وقتى وبعد كدآ إتعلمت منه .. أو* لسه بتعلم*
> 
> 
> ...



دي شبه برضو بتاعت اوغسطينوس...جلست على قمة العالم لما مابقيتش محتاج حاجة...

بس اظن الموضوع مش بالبساطة دي....والجمل دي ما اقدرش اقول انها صح 100%....

لسبب بسيط...دي اكتر هروب...اللي هو انا مش قادر اشتري اكل....فاقول انا لو مت من الجوع مش مهم وانا كده حر من الاكل ...

ده هروب اكتر منه حرية


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2013)

ويبقى السؤال : أين السؤال ؟​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2013)

راح مشوار
السؤال بقى

هل بتعتبر نفسك نحس ع غيرك


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2013)

استحاله .. ليه بقى ؟

لانى فى الاساس بحب ابقى خفيف على اللى حواليا فعمرى ما وصلت انى ابقى نحس لانى من ابسط المواقف ببعد بسرعه .. خفيف خفيف 

واللى بعدى ؟​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (2 فبراير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> راح مشوار
> السؤال بقى
> 
> هل بتعتبر نفسك نحس ع غيرك


هههههههههه مش كتير .. لكن ساعات اه :999:

السؤال : بتنام كام ساعة في اليوم ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 فبراير 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> هههههههههه مش كتير .. لكن ساعات اه :999:
> 
> السؤال : بتنام كام ساعة في اليوم ؟


*10 ساعات 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2013)

بت يا رورو ويا عم مارسو بطلو غش وسيبو سؤال


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 فبراير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بت يا رورو ويا عم مارسو بطلو غش وسيبو سؤال


*معلشى يا لولو عندى انا دى غلطة مطبعية هههههه
خدى سؤال حلو يا لولو 
اكتر حاجة بتحبها فى المنتدى واكتر حاجة بتكرها *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *معلشى يا لولو عندى انا دى غلطة مطبعية هههههه
> خدى سؤال حلو يا لولو
> اكتر حاجة بتحبها فى المنتدى واكتر حاجة بتكرها *​



اغلطي انتي والمطبعه براحتككك:wub:
اكتر حاجه بحبها اني بلاقي الناس اللي بحبهازيك كده هنا وبحسو اكتر مكان بفرح فيه 
بكره صراحه لما الاقي ظلم في الردود وسيبيني ساكته يابت

نفس السؤال عشان بجد سؤال جمييل


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 فبراير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اغلطي انتي والمطبعه براحتككك:wub:
> اكتر حاجه بحبها اني بلاقي الناس اللي بحبهازيك كده هنا وبحسو اكتر مكان بفرح فيه
> بكره صراحه لما الاقي ظلم في الردود وسيبيني ساكته يابت
> 
> نفس السؤال عشان بجد سؤال جمييل


*ميرسى يا روحى وانا كمان بحبك 
بس ليه اسيبك ساكتة عاوزاكى تتكلمى 
هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 فبراير 2013)

*فين السسسسؤال يابشررر؟

طب انا هسأل )

ايه اخر تقييم جالك ومكتوب فيه ايه ومن مين  وفي موضوع ايه ؟☺☺
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 فبراير 2013)

*هههههههه لئيمة انتى 
اخر تقييم منك 
فى موضوع سجل احساسك بكلمة 
كتبالى يسهلووووووووو يارب ع طول يا حبى *
*مشروبك المفضل *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 فبراير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه لئيمة انتى
> اخر تقييم منك
> فى موضوع سجل احساسك بكلمة
> كتبالى يسهلووووووووو يارب ع طول يا حبى *
> *مشروبك المفضل *​


*تصدقي صح 
النت ده اختشراع غريب بجد
اللي كتبته عندي وصل عندك ياسبحان الله:smil16:

انا بموووت في الكوفي ميكس 

بتسمع ايه دلوقتي ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *تصدقي صح
> النت ده اختشراع غريب بجد
> اللي كتبته عندي وصل عندك ياسبحان الله:smil16:
> 
> ...


*بسمع  قلب العاشق *
*جورج وسوف *
*اتعشيت ايه النهاردة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 فبراير 2013)

*ياجاااااااااااااامد ياررررررررايق
شاااااااابوه ليكي يابنتي بجد

بصي انا عكيت في الاكل شويه
يعني اكلت مكرونه وفراخ محمره وويكة
وبعدين روحت ضربت نص صنيه بيتزا ☺

نفس السؤال ياباشا؟:<
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياجاااااااااااااامد ياررررررررايق
> شاااااااابوه ليكي يابنتي بجد
> 
> بصي انا عكيت في الاكل شويه
> ...


*هههههههههههه ومش عارفة تتخنى بعد ده كله تعالى كلينى 
انا بقى اتعشيت ملوخية وفراخ ولسان عصفور *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 فبراير 2013)

*واووووووووووووووووووووووو بالهنا والشفا حبيبتي

لا مانا تخنت كيلو يابنتي بحالو ههههه

ممممم نفسك تقول ايه ولمين دلوقتي ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *واووووووووووووووووووووووو بالهنا والشفا حبيبتي
> 
> لا مانا تخنت كيلو يابنتي بحالو ههههه
> 
> ...


*نفسى اقوله سامحنى لربنا 
نفسك تعمل ايه فى حياتك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 فبراير 2013)

*صدقيني مش نفسي في حاجه

ايه رايك في لووني الجديد : )
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *صدقيني مش نفسي في حاجه
> 
> ايه رايك في لووني الجديد : )
> *


*فكرتينى بلونى القديم 
اى خدمة يا ستى هههههههههههه
مبروووووك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 فبراير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *فكرتينى بلونى القديم
> اى خدمة يا ستى هههههههههههه
> مبروووووك *​


*طب علي فكره ده احلي لون انا بحبه اصلا 
ولوني في المنتدي اللي بالي بالك ههههههه
وتسلميلي يارب

نفسك في دهب ولا فلوس ولا عربيه ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طب علي فكره ده احلي لون انا بحبه اصلا
> ولوني في المنتدي اللي بالي بالك ههههههه
> وتسلميلي يارب
> 
> ...


*لا نفسى مرسى يفارقنا وبعد كدا ابقى احلم برحتى 
:kap:
بمناسبة مرسى بقى 
لو سمعت خبر تنحى مرسى هتعمل ايه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 فبراير 2013)

*ده انا هعمل لولولولولولي فررررح ياامووووووووور هههه

لا بجد هتبقي الفرحه مش سيعاني
علي عكس يوم تنحي مبارك بجدد بكيت ومش قادره انسي اليوم ده

وانتي ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ده انا هعمل لولولولولولي فررررح ياامووووووووور هههه
> 
> لا بجد هتبقي الفرحه مش سيعاني
> علي عكس يوم تنحي مبارك بجدد بكيت ومش قادره انسي اليوم ده
> ...


*انا بقى هعمل صينية بطاطس ههههههههههه
هعمل لولوووووووووولى بس سيلنت لانى مش بعرف *
*الواحد مش متخيل من الفرحة ممكن يعمل ايه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 فبراير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا بقى هعمل صينية بطاطس ههههههههههه
> هعمل لولوووووووووولى بس سيلنت لانى مش بعرف *
> *الواحد مش متخيل من الفرحة ممكن يعمل ايه *​


*ياستي بطاطس سيلنت اي بدنجان بس يرححححل :wub:

تتمني يبقي مين الرئيس مكان مورثي؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياستي بطاطس سيلنت اي بدنجان بس يرححححل :wub:
> 
> تتمني يبقي مين الرئيس مكان مورثي؟
> *


*شفشششق *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *تتمني يبقي مين الرئيس مكان مورثي؟
> *


مفيش حد على آلسآحة يستآهل
بس آلأهون *صبآحى*



*..*

*شخصية* بتتمنى تعرفهآ ..*؟*




*..*
​


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> مفيش حد على آلسآحة يستآهل
> بس آلأهون *صبآحى*
> 
> 
> ...




انا شخصياً كنت افضل البرادعي لأنه الاقرب لتفكيري هو عيبه بس انه جبان شوية

- هو انا معرفش مين الشخصية دي بس اللي فعﻻً نفسي اقابلها هي الواحدة اللي هتبقى مراتي 


- آخر مرة بصيت في الانجيل كانت امتى؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 فبراير 2013)

*..*

جبآن وكلآمنجى 

آخر مرهـ كآنت *إمبآرح*


*,،*

*حلم مؤجل *بآلنسبآلكـ ..*؟*
 



*..*
​


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> جبآن وكلآمنجى
> 
> ...



- ﻻ كﻻمنجي لأ معلش....البوب مش كﻻمنجي....جبان اه وانا اللي قايل اصﻻً، بس كﻻمنجي...ﻻ هو كﻻمه في الجون 


ايه السؤال الصعب ده؟

ممكن اقول Backpacking in Europe


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

نفس السؤال بقى عشان مكسل افكر


----------



## PoNA ELLY (3 فبراير 2013)

حلم مؤجل
الشغل سنه كمان

اكتر حلم بتفكر فيه ؟​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (3 فبراير 2013)

أعيــش مع الله حياة مستقيمة بدون اي عواقب او اخطاء


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> - ﻻ كﻻمنجي لأ معلش....البوب مش كﻻمنجي....جبان اه وانا اللي قايل اصﻻً، بس كﻻمنجي...ﻻ هو كﻻمه في الجون


كلآم فى آلجون أيوهـ .. لكن مطآط ووآسع
دآ بعيد عن تقديرى لمجهودهـ من 2010





> اكتر حلم بتفكر فيه ؟



بفكر فى كل حآجة كتير :t17:​ *..*

نصيحة بتقولهآ لنفسكـ ..؟


*..*
​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (3 فبراير 2013)

*طيب انا اجاوب ولا اسأل  جننتوني ... *

اممم بلاش اكون متسرع .. بس للاسف مش بعمل بنصيحتي  

كام مرة زرت القدس ؟


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> *طيب انا اجاوب ولا اسأل  جننتوني ... *
> 
> اممم بلاش اكون متسرع .. بس للاسف مش بعمل بنصيحتي
> 
> كام مرة زرت القدس ؟



وﻻ مرة وهاموت واروحها....مستني ظروفي تسمح بس....(باسبور اجنبي م الاخر يعني)


خبرة حياتك او اكتر حكمة اتعلمتها


----------



## kalimooo (3 فبراير 2013)

قداسة البابا شنودة محرم على شعبه زيارة القدس
طول ما هي تحت الاحكم الاسرائيلي
وما زالت سارية حتى بعد انتقاله احتراماً له


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> قداسة البابا شنودة محرم على شعبه زيارة القدس
> طول ما هي تحت الاحكم الاسرائيلي
> وما زالت سارية حتى بعد انتقاله احتراماً له



هههههههههههههههههه طب ارد اقول لك ايه طيب؟ 

طب مثﻻً......هو لو البابا شنودة كان موجود وقال ننتخب فﻻن...هل ده يلزم حد فينا ينتخبه؟


*ملحوظة: لو مستني في يوم العرب ياخدوا اورشليم تاني، فحضرتك هتستنى للأبد 

عموماً خدوا دي هدية من عندي:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjfFpFW9OdA


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 فبراير 2013)

*..*

*أنآ كمآن مش هينفع أزور آلقدس*
مش لإن قدآسة آلبآبآ شنودة وصى بدآ لكن دآ موقفى آلشخصى

إنهم يتيحوآ زيآرة آلمسيحيين آلمصريين وكإن آلقضية بين إسرآئيل وآلمسلمين مش صحيح
قتل أى شخص ومعآملته بوحشية مرفوض .. وقضيه إنسآنية لآ يمكن أتغآضى عنهآ ضمنياً


...


إمتى آخر مرهـ *غيرت موقفكـ *من شئ أو شخص ... وليه ..؟



*..*​


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> *أنآ كمآن مش هينفع أزور آلقدس*
> مش لإن قدآسة آلبآبآ شنودة وصى بدآ لكن دآ موقفى آلشخصى
> ...




طب واللي العرب بيعملوه (في فسلطين حتى) ضد المسيحيين؟ اشمعنى ده يعني ؟ 

وانا شخصياً معنديش مشكلة مع إسرائيل وعندي مشكلة اكبر منها مع العرب زي حماس

ليه المسيحيين اختفوا من غزة؟ وفي الضفة بيت لحم اللي كانت معظمها مسيحيين فضيت تقريباً

القضية ما تقدريش ابداً تشيلي منها البعد الديني يا سيكرت....وعدو عدوي صديقي على فكرة 
ده غير ان اسرائيليين كتير علمانيين


- وقولي لي انتي مين اذاكي اكتر....اسرائيل وﻻ الناس التانية



- شخص كنت بامل منه بس طلع طيب وكويس....

- طب سؤال بقى:
لو معاك باسبور اجنبي دلوقتي حاﻻً وتقدر تخش اورشليم زي ما انت عايز...تروح؟


----------



## kalimooo (3 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه طب ارد اقول لك ايه طيب؟
> 
> طب مثﻻً......هو لو البابا شنودة كان موجود وقال ننتخب فﻻن...هل ده يلزم حد فينا ينتخبه؟
> 
> ...



لا طبعاً ستزول 
وستعود لأهلها الاصليين مهما فعلوا
الاصليين اقصد المسيحيين 
لانه بعد مجيء الرب يسوع اصبحنا نحن الاصليين وانتفى وجود 
اليهود
اولاً الكنيسة كما وعدنا الرب مهما فعلوا لن يقدروا عليها
تانيا بضعة مئات من المقاتلين خسروا اسرائيل الحرب بلبنان
بأعتراف اسرائيل نفسها
http://www.rai-akhar.com/ar/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1102
هناك من سيأتي لحذف المشاركة بحجة ممنوع التكلم بالسياسة هههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (3 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> طب واللي العرب بيعملوه (في فسلطين حتى) ضد المسيحيين؟ اشمعنى ده يعني ؟
> 
> وانا شخصياً معنديش مشكلة مع إسرائيل وعندي مشكلة اكبر منها مع العرب زي حماس
> 
> ...



لا تعليق حتى لا يقفل الموضوع
انما لو عايز بروفايل او خاص ممكن
الثورة المصرية تنبأت فيها قبل حصولها بسنتين
بشهادة عدة مشرفين هنا
وسيستمر القتل والفوضى اذا لم تطرد اميركا من المنطقة
انسى العمال الصغار العربان
ههههههههههههههههه
ومنهم
اخت آمة
جيلان
زاما
وكتير غيرهم
الى اخره


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> لا طبعاً ستزول
> وستعود لأهلها الاصليين مهما فعلوا
> الاصليين اقصد المسيحيين
> لانه بعد مجيء الرب يسوع اصبحنا نحن الاصليين وانتفى وجود
> ...



خسروا إسرائيل بعد ما دمروا بيروت بسبب جبن حزب الله واستخدامه المدنيين دروع بشرية؟
ان كان ده النصر ففعﻻً انا خايف عليكو من الهزيمة...

ﻻ مش هتعود للسكان المسيحيين خالص...منين بتجيبوا الكﻻم ده؟
المسيح قال مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم فﻻ تنتظروا نبوة....انا ممكن اصدق نبوة عودة اليهود (وليس المسيحيين) لأن وعود الله هي بﻻ ندامة، وعودتهم المعجزية حدثت بالفعل رغم كل الصعوبات...في جميع الحاﻻت هم من وجهة النظر السياسية حاجة كويسة لينا لأنهم واقفين في وش المسلمين....وتذكر الخﻻفة العثمانية لتعرف حال المنطقة كان هيبقى ايه لو كانوا مسيطيرين على المنطقة ومفيش حد يقف في وشهم...

إسرائيل - على الاقل في الوقت الحالي - ليس عندها اي مشاكل مع الكنيسة وﻻ المسيحيين بالعكس
اللي فعﻻً عنده مشكلة مع المسيحيين معروفين هم مين....

* ارجو اﻻ تخطئوا نفس خطأ مسيحيي سوريا وتحطوا نفسكو مع حزب الله بﻻ داعي...


حضرتك لبناني...صح؟ إن كنت ماروني، من فضلك راجع موقف البابا بينيديكت من اليهود وإسرائيل وقتها ستغير رأيك 

ان كنت سرياني او غيره، فانا متسعد اناقشك واوريك مين العدو الحقيقي 

ربنا يستر ما اتفصلش خالص مش بس ما يمسحوش مشاركتي....بس ما باقدرش امسك نفسي قدام السياسة


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> لا تعليق حتى لا يقفل الموضوع
> انما لو عايز بروفايل او خاص ممكن
> الثورة المصرية تنبأت فيها قبل حصولها بسنتين
> بشهادة عدة مشرفين هنا
> ...



انا مش فاهم نص الكﻻم.....ممكن نتراسل بروفايل او خاص طيب؟


----------



## Jesus is the truth (3 فبراير 2013)

يا جماعة سيبكوا من السياسة دي ... 

سؤال : اية اكتر موقف مضحك شوفتة بحياتك ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 فبراير 2013)

*..*

فيه فرق بين عدم تعآطفى معآهم وعدم تعآطفى ضدهم يآ جونى 

آلإتنين أخطأوآ ومفيش مقآرنة فى آلأخطآء 
لكن مش معنى إنى مش معآهم إنى أتقبل ضمنياً فكرة قتلهم خصوصاً إن فيه أبريآء وأطفآل فى آلنص لآ يفقهوآ أى شئ



وبصرآحة أنآ محبش أكون فى مكآن بيتعآمل بآلتميبز وآلعنصرية بأى صفة 

*
مش فآكرة موآقف محددهـ
فـ نفس آلسؤآل ..؟

* 

*..*​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (3 فبراير 2013)

اه انا احب اروح جداً نفسي ازور قبر السيد المسيح  ... و لاسباب شخصية اخرى

سؤال : عندك نكتة مضحكه ؟ قولها ياريت


----------



## kalimooo (3 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> خسروا إسرائيل بعد ما دمروا بيروت بسبب جبن حزب الله واستخدامه المدنيين دروع بشرية؟
> ان كان ده النصر ففعﻻً انا خايف عليكو من الهزيمة...
> 
> ﻻ مش هتعود للسكان المسيحيين خالص...منين بتجيبوا الكﻻم ده؟
> ...



نو ارثودوكس
ومرجعنا الاعلى بروسيا واليونان
وكلامك لا تعليق عليه على العام ذكرتلك السبب
بيروت لم تدمر ابداً عروس الشرق والحكم مسيحي صرف
انهم اجبن من ان يضربوا المناطق المسيحية
بيروت اكثر سكانها مسيحيين


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> فيه فرق بين عدم تعآطفى معآهم وعدم تعآطفى ضدهم يآ جونى
> 
> ...




على فكرة اسرائيل احرص على عدم قتل الاطفال العرب اكتر من حماس ذات نفسها - معلومة على جنب بس 
هم لو عايزين كان ممكن يمسحوا غزة دي خالص...بس ﻷنهم مش عايزين يؤذوا مدنيين....بيضربوا خفيف ويعملوا قنابل ذكية وكده....وعشان مش بيدمروا الدنيا، تطلع حماس تتبجح وتقول كسبناهم وهم اللي بيتداروا وسط الاطفال اصﻻً


----------



## Jesus is the truth (3 فبراير 2013)

يا رب تتفصلوا


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 فبراير 2013)

*..*

جونى بعيد عن آلكم وآلكيف زى مآ قولتلكـ دآ موقف شخصى
ولو إنت مقتنع بشكل تآنى فأنآ محترمة وجهة نظركـ آلمختلفة

لو كملتوآ كلآم هنآ آكيد هآخد عليكم ضرآيب 
بستغل إن آلموضوع بتآعى :spor24:



أنآ فآشلة جداً فى آلنكت فخليهآ على إللى بعدى :flowers:
 *
* 

*..*​


----------



## kalimooo (3 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انا مش فاهم نص الكﻻم.....ممكن نتراسل بروفايل او خاص طيب؟



ايوة تعال بروفايل اوكي


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 فبراير 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> يا رب تتفصلوا


ههههـ على فكرة إنت إللى فتحتنآ كلنآ :t26:



*..*​​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (3 فبراير 2013)

هههههههه انا غلطان اصلاً ... طيب اسألوا اي سؤال بقى .. لحسن اتفصل


----------



## kalimooo (3 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> جونى بعيد عن آلكم وآلكيف زى مآ قولتلكـ دآ موقف شخصى
> ولو إنت مقتنع بشكل تآنى فأنآ محترمة وجهة نظركـ آلمختلفة
> ...



لا مش ها نكمل يا سيكريت
 اكيد انا قلت كده من البداية
لانه ممكن نتحول الى ازرق
وجوني لسا مخضر من جديد


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> يا رب تتفصلوا



هههههههههههههه

عشااان خاطري.....الوان البروفايل لسه ما نشفتش!

عشان خاطري تهدي الليلة


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 فبراير 2013)

*..*

هههههـ طب حفآظاً على آلأمن آلعآم *هقول سؤآل* 

*بتعرف تكدب على نفسكـ* .. وإمتى بتحآول تعمل كدآ ..*؟*
*
* 


*..*​


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> لا مش ها نكمل يا سيكريت
> اكيد انا قلت كده من البداية
> لانه ممكن نتحول الى ازرق
> وجوني لسا مخضر من جديد



على فكرة انا من كام شهر كنت دهبي كمان بس الايام بقى 

مخضر دي مش جديدة اوي


----------



## kalimooo (3 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> على فكرة انا من كام شهر كنت دهبي كمان بس الايام بقى
> 
> مخضر دي مش جديدة اوي


عارف يأبني
وانا كنت مشرف هههههه
ونزلت ولو كملنا ها نزرق معاً


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> هههههـ طب حفآظاً على آلأمن آلعآم *هقول سؤآل*
> 
> ...




خاااااالص...

باحاول اعمل كده لما اكون مثﻻً فيه قرار صعب واخده ومش مقتنع بيه اوي....افضل اقنع في نفسي واللي حواليا يقنعوني واحاول اضحك على نفسي وكده...

بس ما اعتقدش نجحت في اي مرة.....ماباعرفش اضحك على نفسي للاسف وﻻ امثل على نفسي اني باحب شغﻻنة معينة مثﻻً او حاجة...


- اصعب درس اتعلمته في حياتك


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> عارف يأبني
> وانا كنت مشرف هههههه
> ونزلت ولو كملنا ها نزرق معاً











مشرف؟ طب ونزلت ليه؟


ﻻ طب اي حاجة بس يسيبوا الوان البروفايل...دي تحفة فنية تستاهل تتساب بصراحة 
مستنيك هناك على فكرة


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 فبراير 2013)

*..*

*مفيش سؤآل* كآلعآدة يآ جونى :dntknw:


إزآى ممكن تتعآمل مع *آلشخصية **آلدفآعية*
إللى بتحول أى تصرف منكـ لإدآنة ليهآ ..؟


 
*..*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> *مفيش سؤآل* كآلعآدة يآ جونى :dntknw:
> 
> ...



*فى الاول بالعقل و الهدوء لحد ما صبرى يخلص .. بعدها بياخد اللى فيه النصيب و بيفقد القدرة على النطق تقريبًا .. دفاع بدفاع بقا بديلهم سبب منطقى يدافعو على اساسه leasantr

شخصية تاريخية او مشهورة تحب تقابلها ؟ و اشمعنا ؟*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 فبراير 2013)

*شخصيه مشهوره ممممم
طبعا نفسي اشوف جورج وسوف جدااا ☺☺
واشمعنا ! لاني بحبه جداا ومعجبه بيه كاشخص وكافنان ♣

نفس السؤال ؟
*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (5 فبراير 2013)

نفســي اقابل يسوع .. الشخص الاعظم في التاريخ حقيقى كان نفسي اكون في وسطه واترقبه .. لأنه يسوع  


هل تشاهد افلام الانمي ؟ وما رأيك بها ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 فبراير 2013)

*لا مش بحب افلام الانمي خالص ☺

لو  فتحت المنتدي ولقيت عندك
 رساله زوار
ورساله خاصه
وتعليق علي مشاركتك
و طلب اضافه صديق
وتقييم
ياتري هتفتح انهي الاول وليه ؟
*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (5 فبراير 2013)

*رسالة خاصة ..  


ما هو حُلمك ؟ *


----------



## Strident (6 فبراير 2013)

حياة هادئة مع أسرة رائعة....

بس كده...


نفس السؤال


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 فبراير 2013)

إيه حلمى.............................
 الحقيقه اعتقد مبقاش عندى احلام خلاص---
 و اعتقد انى من الناس الى هى قليله الاحلام و الامنيات اصلا---
انا من الناس الى بتعيش اليوم بيومه و بتفرح بالى عندها اوى--عندى إكتفاء بطريقه قد يراها اخرون تشل---

مش عارفا اسئل إيه----
 نفس السؤال


----------



## Jesus is the truth (6 فبراير 2013)

حُلمي : أن أبعد عن العالم الارضي... وأكون مع يسوع  ما اجمــل هذا اليوم ! 

ما هي اجمــل مقولة اعجبتك قالها الرب يسوع بفمه الطاهر


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 فبراير 2013)

> ما هي اجمــل مقولة اعجبتك قالها الرب يسوع بفمه الطاهر



الله حلو السؤال دة خالص 

امممممممممم كل كلمة من ربنا جميلة بحبها يكفى قالى احببنى الى المنتهى 


+ تيب نفس السؤال


----------



## Strident (6 فبراير 2013)

جت في بالي دي:

"لا أعود أسميكم عبيداً بل أحباء"


اخر مرة كلمت اهلك امتى؟ ومزعلهم وﻻ عﻻقتكو حلوة؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 فبراير 2013)

> اخر مرة كلمت اهلك امتى؟ ومزعلهم وﻻ عﻻقتكو حلوة؟



من دقايق ههههههههه

لا مش بزعلهم غير قليل ههههههههه 

+ نفس السؤال


----------



## Jesus is the truth (6 فبراير 2013)

لسة مفيش دقايق  قاعد معاهم اصلاً ... زعلانين اه بسبب الاهمال لا اكثر

اكثر موقف مضحك شوفتة او حصل معاك ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 فبراير 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> اكثر موقف مضحك شوفتة او حصل معاك ؟


*كتير *
بس فيه وقعة فى آلكلية كآنت مسخرة ومش هنسآهآ :blush2:


*..*

*أجمل ضحكة* فى نظركـ ..؟

 

*..*​


----------



## V mary (6 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *كتير *
> بس فيه وقعة فى آلكلية كآنت مسخرة ومش هنسآهآ :blush2:
> 
> 
> ...


* ضحكة سيدنا البابا شنودة 
اللي بعدي نفس السؤال ​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 فبراير 2013)

*..*

آلضحكة إللى بنطمن بيهآ حد حزين أو تعبآن 


*منظر *مش ممكن تتحمله ..؟

 

*..*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> آلضحكة إللى بنطمن بيهآ حد حزين أو تعبآن
> 
> ...



*راجل كبير او ست كبيرة ( عجوزة يعنى ) بتبكى 

و اللى بعدى ؟*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> آلضحكة إللى بنطمن بيهآ حد حزين أو تعبآن
> 
> ...


*كتيرررررر
صراخ ام فقدة ضناها
بكاء طفل تعبان
دموع راجل محبوسه جوه عينيه 

نفس السؤال؟
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 فبراير 2013)

*..*

*شخص بيتألم* ومش عآرفة أسآعدهـ

,،

" *برست**يجى مآيسمحليش أعمل كذآ *.... "
إيه رأيكـ فى آلجملة دى ..؟
 


 


*..*
​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (6 فبراير 2013)

ردي على الجملة دي 

" *برستيج اية يا ابو برستيج ؟!*  " 













اية ردك انت ؟!


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 فبراير 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> ردي على الجملة دي
> 
> " *برستيج اية يا ابو برستيج ؟!*  "
> 
> ...


*هههههههههه ايه ده

انا هرد واقول برستيج ايه ؟؟
الله يرحمه لو كان سمعك بتقول برستيج مكانش مات30:

ايه اللي مش ممكن تنساه من الماضي؟
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههه ايه ده
> 
> انا هرد واقول برستيج ايه ؟؟
> الله يرحمه لو كان سمعك بتقول برستيج مكانش مات30:
> ...


هههههـ وحيآتكـ كآن مآت مصدوم :t33:


*..*

إمتى بتتصدم ..؟

  

*..*​ ​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههـ وحيآتكـ كآن مآت مصدوم :t33:
> 
> 
> *..*
> ...


*لما حد بيقولي كلمة برستيج ههههه

لا بجد لما اثق في حد اوووووووي ويطلع مش قد ثقتي فيه ☻

اطلع من دماااغي بقي تقولها لمين ؟
*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (6 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههـ وحيآتكـ كآن مآت مصدوم :t33:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



طيب فين اجابتك على 





> *ايه اللي مش ممكن تنساه من الماضي؟*





> *اطلع من دماااغي بقي تقولها لمين ؟*


للي بيقعد يرغي جنبي وانا بكتب على الكيبورد :t33:

اية اكتر حاجة بضايقك ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 فبراير 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> طيب فين اجابتك على
> 
> 
> 
> اول ما اعرف ان النتيجة طلعت  بحس احساس يالاهوتي :t33:


هههههههههه
طيب اتفضل حضرتك جاوب علي السؤالين بقي


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 فبراير 2013)

*..*

ههههـ شكلى من آلصدمة نسيت آلسؤآل :d

*مش بنسى *حآجة من آلمآضى 


*,،*

شئ شآيفه *لآ يمكن يتغير* ..*؟*
  
 

*..*​ ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 فبراير 2013)

*..*

هههههـ طب هو مين فين علشآن تهت :d
 



*..*​ ​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (6 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههه
> طيب اتفضل حضرتك جاوب علي السؤالين بقي



ما انا دخلت لقيتكم ردتم :smil8: عملت تحرير :99:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> ههههـ شكلى من آلصدمة نسيت آلسؤآل :d
> 
> ...


*ان مرسي يسيب البلد:heat:

وانت
*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (6 فبراير 2013)

ان الناس تبطل فَتي


----------



## marcelino (6 فبراير 2013)

احنا عايشين ليه ؟​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 فبراير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> احنا عايشين ليه ؟​



*المفروض عشان نتمتع بالحياة .. الانسان هو محورها . بس مش كل مفروض بيحصل 

ايه اكتر حاجة بتجرحك ؟*


----------



## marcelino (6 فبراير 2013)

انجراح مشاعر الاخرين ..

واللى بعدى ؟​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 فبراير 2013)

قصة واقعية حصلت من فترة مش بعيدة أوى...التلميح أو التقليب فيهـا لسه بيوجع  


أيه الترنيمة اللى بتحسها أوى وبتعبر عن اللى جواك ؟
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 فبراير 2013)

*ساعات بضحك 

و اللى بعدى ؟*


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 فبراير 2013)

آتى إليكـ


لو أنت بتجد فى الصمـــت رآآآحتكـ ،، كيـف تجمع بين راحتك وتكوين علاقات لطيفة مع الآخرين ؟
أتمنى قصدى يكون مفهوم ^_^
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 فبراير 2013)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> لو أنت بتجد فى الصمـــت رآآآحتكـ ،، كيـف تجمع بين راحتك وتكوين علاقات لطيفة مع الآخرين ؟
> أتمنى قصدى يكون مفهوم ^_^
> ​


أمممم* آلصمت مش بيعيق آلعلآقآت* بآلعكس آلإنسآن إللى متعود يسمع أكتر مآ يتكلم 
بيكون عندهـ فرصة أكبر لفهم آلنآس ودآ مدخل آلعلآقآت آلحقيقية

آلمهم يخلى كلآمه مآ قل ودل زى مآ بيقولوآ *^_^*



*..*

ليه كتير آلإنسآن بيكون عندهـ *حنين للمآضى وآلمستقبل *
لدرجة إنه بينشغل بيهم عن آلحآضر ..*؟*
 


*..*​


​


----------



## Strident (9 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> أمممم* آلصمت مش بيعيق آلعلآقآت* بآلعكس آلإنسآن إللى متعود يسمع أكتر مآ يتكلم
> بيكون عندهـ فرصة أكبر لفهم آلنآس ودآ مدخل آلعلآقآت آلحقيقية
> 
> آلمهم يخلى كلآمه مآ قل ودل زى مآ بيقولوآ *^_^*
> ...




يمكن عشان الحاضر زبالة



ده سؤال مش هيعرفه غير جيل واخر التمانينات:

مين الشخصية دي؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> يمكن عشان الحاضر زبالة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ده ابو وشيين اكيد:smile01

مش اعرفه انا:thnk0001: 

ايه اكتر شخصية كرتونية كنت بتحبها وانت صغنن ؟
*


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2013)

اكتر شخصيه كان مازنجر .. واللى فى الصورة دة المذدوج عدو مازنجر

الى بعدى ايه نظامك انهارده ؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 فبراير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> اكتر شخصيه كان مازنجر .. واللى فى الصورة دة المذدوج عدو مازنجر
> 
> الى بعدى ايه نظامك انهارده ؟​


*ميرسي عل معلومة الصورة

انا علي نظام برتقالي طول اليوم:t33:


نظامي    عادي ويومي زي اي يوم 

ايه اخر مسج جاتلك علي فونك ومن مين وايه مضمونها ؟
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> ايه اخر مسج جاتلك علي فونك ومن مين وايه مضمونها ؟
> *


*من آلأخبآر* وفيهآ ضرب ونآر ومصآيب كآلعآدة :t32:


*.**.*

*لو غمضت عينكـ وسرحت *دلوقتى هتتخيل أيه ..*؟*

  

*..*​​


----------



## چاكس (11 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *من آلأخبآر* وفيهآ ضرب ونآر ومصآيب كآلعآدة :t32:
> 
> 
> *.**.*
> ...



المدينة الفاضلة 

نفس السؤال


----------



## Strident (11 فبراير 2013)

هاتخيل احلى شريكة حياة 

نفس السؤال بقى عشان مكسل افكر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 فبراير 2013)

*هتخيل اني روحت مزار البابا شنودة لاني نفسي اروح تاني ♫

مين اقرب شخص ليك ؟
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 فبراير 2013)

أختي 

أصعب ألم بالنسبه اليك ماهو ؟
​


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2013)

معرفة ناس لا تستحق المعرفه

امتي تعاتب شخص ؟​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (13 فبراير 2013)

لما اعرف انه كذب عليا 


*اكتر نكتة مضحكة سمعتها *؟


----------



## Strident (13 فبراير 2013)

فيه واحدة تموت م الضحك على مرسي وبديع والشاطر.....سمعتها من اسبوعين كده وقعدت يومين بعدها اموت على روحي م الضحك كل ما افتكرها...

بس للأسف مش هينفع احكيها...اللي عايز يسمعها يبعت لي 

نفس السؤال بقى


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 فبراير 2013)

> *اكتر نكتة مضحكة سمعتها *؟



مش فاكر بصراحة 

+ لو نتخيل ودخلنا بستان الفضائل .......فاى فضيلة تتمنى تقتنيها ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 فبراير 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> مش فاكر بصراحة
> 
> + لو نتخيل ودخلنا بستان الفضائل .......فاى فضيلة تتمنى تقتنيها ؟



*المحبة غير المشروطة

نفس السؤال *


----------



## Strident (13 فبراير 2013)

الصبر والاحتمال والايمان وطول الاناة


اكتر عضو هنا غايظك ونفسك تضربه وتكسر دماغه


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> اكتر عضو هنا غايظك ونفسك تضربه وتكسر دماغه


هههـ *مفيش *


*..*

لو كآن *قرآر وقف حيآة آلنآس* فى إيديهم
تفتكر آلأغلبية هيختآرو حيآة أطول ولآ قصيرهـ ..*؟*




*..*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 فبراير 2013)

يااا. لو كان ينفع.. اعتقد مممم. إن أكثر الناس بتعانى بس بردوا هيختأروا. الأطول لأن الكثير يخاف من المجهول..  .. و على حسب يعنى.. 
بس لو أنا يسلام. كنت خلصت بدري بدري و ارتحت. هههههههه. هروب 

نفس السؤال


----------



## چاكس (15 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههـ *مفيش *
> 
> 
> *..*
> ...



لا اعتقد ان فيه بشر مش عايزه تعيش اطول من عمرها .. هيختاروا حياة اطول 

من قدوتك فى الحياة ؟


----------



## thebreak-up (15 فبراير 2013)

چاكس قال:


> لا اعتقد ان فيه بشر مش عايزه تعيش اطول من عمرها .. هيختاروا حياة اطول
> 
> من قدوتك فى الحياة ؟



*قدوتي هو المسيح. ومش بقولها لاني مسيحي لا والله، بس لمن انظر لحياته وتعاليمه حتى من منظور غير مسيحي، الاقي قدوة ليا في حياتي.


لو كان امامك الخيار انك تختار طريقة موتك؟ ايه حايكون؟ *


----------



## Jesus is the truth (15 فبراير 2013)

رمياً بالرصاص 

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## Strident (15 فبراير 2013)

قطع الرقبة او اي حاجة سريعة ومش مؤلمة...

لو بايدك تغير حاجة في التاريخ...تغير ايه؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 فبراير 2013)

اغير ناس اتعرفت عليهم 


 يوم نفسك تمحية من حياتك ؟
​


----------



## Strident (15 فبراير 2013)

مش يوم هو سنة بتاعت الجيش! بس كده كده اي يوم عدى هو خلص خلاص ...

فانا عايز امحي ايام سودا تكون في المستقبل اوفرها على روحي...انما الماضي...لو اتمحى حتى...مانا كده كده عديت فيه خلاص


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 فبراير 2013)

*فين السؤال ياجوني ☺

طب اسأل انا 
ايه هي رنة فونك ؟
*


----------



## marcelino (17 فبراير 2013)

marimba

واللى بعدى ؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 فبراير 2013)

*ترنيمة .. مشغولة الناس 

قولي 3 اغاني موجودين علي فونك اذا وجد ؟
*


----------



## marcelino (17 فبراير 2013)

يا حبيبتى البعد نار
ولا ليا الا هى
لا يصح الا الصحيح

اكتر حاجه شغلاك؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 فبراير 2013)

*اكيد حال البلد 

امنية حياتك ؟
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 فبراير 2013)

> اكتر حاجه شغلاك؟



انى اربح الملكوت 

+ نفس السؤال
​


----------



## marcelino (17 فبراير 2013)

شاغلنى علاقتى بالله

هل لك علاقه قويه مع الله ؟​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 فبراير 2013)

> هل لك علاقه قويه مع الله ؟



مش هقدر اقول قوية لكنى اقول انه ابويا ومعرفش يعدى يوم من غير ما اكلمه واحكى معاه 

+ تفتكر | تفتكرى  ليه الناس مشغولة عن ربنا ؟


----------



## Jesus is the truth (17 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> امنية حياتك ؟
> *


اشوف السيد المسيح 


> هل لك علاقه قويه مع الله ؟


لأ ، لكن اريد 


قولي اكتر نكتة مضحكة سمعتها لغية دلوقتي؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 فبراير 2013)

*مش فاكره نكتة للاسف ..

اخر مره روحت فيها الكنيسه امتي ؟
واخر مره اتناولت امتي ؟
*


----------



## Strident (17 فبراير 2013)

امبارح


(اكتر) حاجة مجنونة عملتها....ولو مكسوف تقول عشان خاطري ماتجاويش السؤال وسيب غيرك يجاوب ويقول


----------



## marcelino (17 فبراير 2013)

كدة الموضوع وقف .. معندناش ياعم مواقف جنان

ايه هدف حياتك ؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 فبراير 2013)

*اني اعيش وربنا راضي عني اولا
وامي ثانيا ♦♦

صحيت\ي الساعه كام النهارده ؟
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> صحيت\ي الساعه كام النهارده ؟
> *


 
آلسآعة 11 تقريبـاً

*..*

هى ليه آلبدآيآت دآيماً أجمل ..؟
 


*..*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 فبراير 2013)

> هى ليه آلبدآيآت دآيماً أجمل ..؟


اسفه بس مفهمتش تقصدي ايه بكلمة بدأيأت ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 فبراير 2013)

*..*

قصدت بدآية آلعلآقآت بتول أوبدآية أى حآجة فى آلدنيآ بتكون فى آلغآلب هى آلأجمل 
ومع آلوقت بيقل جمآلهآ .. دآ لو مآختفآش :bomb:
 


*..*​


----------



## Strident (18 فبراير 2013)

عشان مابنكونش زهقنا لسه....بس على فكرة نهاية الشغل احلى من بدايته....لما خلاااص نخلص منه


بلاش الجنان طيب....احكي حاجة ذكية عملتها ... او موقف اتصرفت فيه حلو اوي


*ملحوظة: الاجابة دي اتحطت قبل التوضيح بتاع العلاقات كنت فاتحه وسايبه اصلي معلش 

يلا جاوبوا السؤال بقى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> قصدت بدآية آلعلآقآت بتول أوبدآية أى حآجة فى آلدنيآ بتكون فى آلغآلب هى آلأجمل
> ومع آلوقت بيقل جمآلهآ .. دآ لو مآختفآش :bomb:
> ...





Libertus قال:


> عشان مابنكونش زهقنا لسه....بس على فكرة نهاية الشغل احلى من بدايته....لما خلاااص نخلص منه
> 
> 
> بلاش الجنان طيب....احكي حاجة ذكية عملتها ... او موقف اتصرفت فيه حلو اوي
> ...



مش فاكره ياحسين دلوقتي اي موقف 


سؤالي
في ايدك او ايديكي ورده تحبي تهديها لمين ؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 فبراير 2013)

*اهديها لبابا شنووووووووووووودة


اكمل
انا ............. وافتخر ؟
*


----------



## Strident (20 فبراير 2013)

اديها لمرمر عشان ابتدت توفي بوعدها اهو 


نفس السؤال بقى


----------



## Strident (20 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اهديها لبابا شنووووووووووووودة
> 
> 
> اكمل
> ...



حطوا الرسالة اللي قبلها قبل بتاعت واقثفة والsequence هيكمل..


انا "تفكيري حر" وافتخر


نفس السؤال بقى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> اديها لمرمر عشان ابتدت توفي بوعدها اهو
> 
> 
> نفس السؤال بقى



ههههههههه ميرسي ياحسين
اللي بيوعد لازم يوفي 
وانا اخدت رشوه كتيييير فلازم اوفي ههههههه

​ 


Libertus قال:


> حطوا الرسالة اللي قبلها قبل بتاعت واقثفة والsequence هيكمل..
> 
> 
> انا "تفكيري حر" وافتخر
> ...



انا مسيحيه وافتخر جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



سؤالي نفسك تعمل او تعملي ايه في ذات اللحظه ههه ؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> حطوا الرسالة اللي قبلها قبل بتاعت واقثفة والsequence هيكمل..
> 
> 
> انا "تفكيري حر" وافتخر
> ...


*انا مسيحيه وافتخرررررررررر

اتغديت ايه النهارده:t23:؟
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 فبراير 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههه ميرسي ياحسين
> اللي بيوعد لازم يوفي
> وانا اخدت رشوه كتيييير فلازم اوفي ههههههه
> 
> ...


نفسي اعض اختي:act23:

سؤالي فوق


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اتغديت ايه النهارده:t23:؟
> *



*لسه مآتغدتش* 

*..*

*مغآمرة *مش ممكن تعملهآ ..؟



*..*
​


----------



## Strident (22 فبراير 2013)

اكل حشرات او اخطبوط حي او اي حاجة كده....


نفس السؤال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 فبراير 2013)

> *مغآمرة *مش ممكن تعملهآ ..؟


*بيتهيألي مفيش
لاني انا عندي ميزة اولا مش بقرف من اي حاجه
ثانيا مش بخاف من اي حاجه 

بلد نفسك تسافرها ؟
*


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (23 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بيتهيألي مفيش
> لاني انا عندي ميزة اولا مش بقرف من اي حاجه
> ثانيا مش بخاف من اي حاجه
> 
> ...



ممكن العب ؟
هعتبركم قولتوا ايوة :fun_lol:
نفسي اروح امريكا 
سؤالي بقي حاجه نفسك تتمحي من ماضيك وميبانش ليها اثر خالص ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 فبراير 2013)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> ممكن العب ؟
> هعتبركم قولتوا ايوة :fun_lol:
> نفسي اروح امريكا
> سؤالي بقي حاجه نفسك تتمحي من ماضيك وميبانش ليها اثر خالص ؟


هههههـ ممكن طبعاً يآ قمر 


مآضينآ حتى لو فيه حآجآت مش سعيدة فهى خلتنآ نتعلم وأثقلت شخصيتنآ
فـ *مش همحى حآجة *

*.**.*

*أكتر صفة بتلفت إنتبآهكـ *لمآ بتتكلم مع شخص لأول مرهـ ..*؟*



*..*​ ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههـ ممكن طبعاً يآ قمر
> 
> 
> مآضينآ حتى لو فيه حآجآت مش سعيدة فهى خلتنآ نتعلم وأثقلت شخصيتنآ
> ...



*الاسلوب و الابتسامة :love34:

اكتر صفة مكروهة بالنسبة لك ؟؟*


----------



## Samir poet (23 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الاسلوب و الابتسامة :love34:
> 
> اكتر صفة مكروهة بالنسبة لك ؟؟*


*كتر الاسف
نفس السؤال*


----------



## Strident (23 فبراير 2013)

الغباااااااااااء وخصوصاً لما يبقى معاه مقاوحة في الغلط....

ساعات احس ان التعامل مع عدو شرير بس بيفهم.....اسهل واحسن من واحد غبي يشلني معاه

نفس السؤال عشان مكسل افكر


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (23 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> الغباااااااااااء وخصوصاً لما يبقى معاه مقاوحة في الغلط....
> 
> ساعات احس ان التعامل مع عدو شرير بس بيفهم.....اسهل واحسن من واحد غبي يشلني معاه
> 
> نفس السؤال عشان مكسل افكر



الغدر والخيانة 

هل في انسان يستاهل الثقه العمياء ؟


----------



## Jesus is the truth (23 فبراير 2013)

نعم ..

ما افضل طريقة للسحلب ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 فبراير 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> نعم ..
> 
> ما افضل طريقة للسحلب ؟


السحلب المكار : )

مش عارفه الحقيقه 

يومك كان عامل ازاي ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يومك كان عامل ازاي ؟



*مرهق و طوووووووويل بس شغال يعنى 

ايه اكتر حاجة تعصبك ؟ و ازاى بتروق ؟ *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مرهق و طوووووووويل بس شغال يعنى
> 
> ايه اكتر حاجة تعصبك ؟ و ازاة بتروق ؟ *


*اكتر حاجه بتعصبي الكدب
وبروق لما حد بيكدب عليا بكلمتين حلوين:fun_lol:

ايه هدفك في الحياة ؟
*


----------



## Samir poet (23 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اكتر حاجه بتعصبي الكدب
> وبروق لما حد بيكدب عليا بكلمتين حلوين:fun_lol:
> 
> ايه هدفك في الحياة ؟
> *


*ابقى ممثل قد الدنيا زى عادل امام
.........الخ
نفس السؤال*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 فبراير 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ابقى ممثل قد الدنيا زى عادل امام
> .........الخ
> نفس السؤال*


*ربنا ينولك اللي  في بالك

انا هدفي في الحياة رضا ربنا واهلي عليا 

اخر تقييم جالك من مين , وفي موضوع ايه , وكان مكتوب فيه ايه ؟
*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (23 فبراير 2013)

الموضوع>>>>>> 






 	 		 		غير معروف

أرسلت بواسطة >>> بداية العمر
 		 		التعليقات >>>>> لا يوجد :fun_lol:
		 	 	التاريخ >>>>>> 18-02-2013 12:36 AM

نفس السؤال ؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=112634


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 فبراير 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> الموضوع>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


لموضوع 		التاريخ 		 		أرسلت بواسطة 		 		التعليقات 	 	 	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


شاهد مباراة السوبر... 		 	 	23-02-2013 09:25 PM 	 	 		 		oesi no 		 	 	 	ايوة بقي يا اهلاوية
*اكتر فيلم ديني بتحبة ايه ؟*


----------



## Samir poet (23 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لموضوع         التاريخ                  أرسلت بواسطة                  التعليقات
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*القديس العظيم مارجرجس الرومانى
اكيد عارفة
ههههههههههه
ونفس السؤال*


----------



## Strident (23 فبراير 2013)

The Passion of The Christ طبعاً



نفس السؤال بقى


----------



## Jesus is the truth (23 فبراير 2013)

فيلم *The Ten Commandments* بطولة* شارلتون هيستون* ( فيلم روووووعة  )
نفس السؤال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> The Passion of The Christ طبعاً
> 
> 
> 
> نفس السؤال بقى


*انا بحب جداا فيلم امنا ايريني , وابونا يسطس , وابونا عبد المسيح 

ممكن تسامح حبيب خانك ؟
*


----------



## Samir poet (23 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا بحب جداا فيلم امنا ايريني , وابونا يسطس , وابونا عبد المسيح
> 
> ممكن تسامح حبيب خانك ؟
> *


*طبعا بس مش ممكن مكان الجراح يخف هيفضل معلم نفس المكان ونفس السؤال*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 فبراير 2013)

*فين السؤال يانساي 

طيب اممم
ايه اكتر حاجه بتحبها في الدنيا بعد ربنا طبعا واهلك ؟
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *فين السؤال يانساي
> 
> طيب اممم
> ايه اكتر حاجه بتحبها في الدنيا بعد ربنا طبعا واهلك ؟
> *




ولاحاجه بعد ربنا واهلي وصحباتي هههههههه


نفسك توصل رساله لحد معين ايه هي ولمين ؟؟
​


----------



## Samir poet (23 فبراير 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ولاحاجه بعد ربنا واهلي وصحباتي هههههههه
> 
> 
> نفسك توصل رساله لحد معين ايه هي ولمين ؟؟​


لى اول حب فى حياتى وادى الرسالة
*سال الحبر من قلمي فبكى على قمر زماني 
بكى قلمي على كلمات رسمتها بالدموع
لمن ملكت قلبي وكياني ليرفق قلبها بي
هنا في نفس هذا المكان التقينا 
جمعتنا الكلمات وبدات قصتنا ...
هل تذكرين قطرات الندى عندما كانت ترمي بنفسها في مكان جلوسنا لتجعله رقيق جميل باردا ولتمنع حبات الغبار من أن تعكر صفونا .
هل تذكرين عندما كانت النجوم تصنع من نفسها عقدا لتحمل القمر لنا ليكون رفيقا لنا أين ما ذهبنا
هل تذكرين عندما يرسل الليل نسيمه ليبعد عنا حرارة فراقنا ....
هل تذكرين ما كتبه قلبي قبل ان تترجمه حواسي
حبيبيتي ليتك تتذكرين كم رددت شفتاي هذه الكلمة حتى تغنت بها كل وردة وكل زهرة وكل حياة كانت تجتمع عند لقانا
حبيبتي واليوم أكتب لكي وأقول لماذا جعلتي من أحاسيسي عبرات بكاء بعد أن كانت ضحكات سعادة
لماذا جعلت قلبي يحزن ... يوم اكتشفت اول كذبه في حياتي معك .. 
لقد ابكيت قلبي فبكت معه سائر جوارحي
لماذا كذبتي على الندى والنجوم والقمر و قلبي الذي اصبح بين يديك ... 
كذبه لم احلم حتى بحرف منها ...
فابكيت كل من أحب لقائي بك
اتعلمين ان حبات الحبر الممزوجه بالالم تساقطت من قلمي الحزين وكأنه يتالم إلى ما صار إليه حاليفيا 
عجبا من حبيبه أتخذت اللامبالاه سكينا تذبح به من تحب , ويا عجبي من ضحكات حبيبه علا صوتها وقد نسيت من تحب .
ولكن إذا أنت جعلتي من اللامبالاه وسهر الليالي بعيدا عن خيالي فأني جعلت  من الحب سلاحا ليانا يا حبيبتي عاشقا يتمنى لحبيبته السعاده مدى الدهر ....  
اكون سعيدا عندما اراكي قد ملكتي كل ما تتمني
*


----------



## Samir poet (23 فبراير 2013)

*نفس السؤال
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 فبراير 2013)

*اوجه رساله للبابا شنوده
واقوله وحشتني اووووووي يابابا ياحبيبي ♥

نفس السؤال ؟
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 فبراير 2013)

الرسالة لحد معين في حياتي
بقولة محتجالك اوووي دلوقتي


قول او قولي  نصيحه ليا ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 فبراير 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> قول او قولي  نصيحه ليا ؟؟
> ​


*تلقآئيتكـ وبرآئتكـ بقوآ عملآت نآدرة فى زمنـآ*
إحتفظى بيهم دآيماً :flowers:



*.**.*

أمممم
*نفس آلسؤآل* ...

 

*..*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 فبراير 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *تلقآئيتكـ وبرآئتكـ بقوآ عملآت نآدرة فى زمنـآ*
> إحتفظى بيهم دآيماً :flowers:
> 
> 
> ...




حبيبة قلبي ربنا يخليكي ليا 





هنا عندك  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ابيض حافظي عليه علطول
وخلي بالك من الناس اللي حواليكي ومثقيش في حد بسهوله 




كلمه حلوه من قلبك لاحد الاعضاء هنا ؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 فبراير 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> حبيبة قلبي ربنا يخليكي ليا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *بقول لكل الاعضاء اللي هنا *
*بحبكم اوووي ♥
نفس السؤال بقا ؟
*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (26 فبراير 2013)

اقول لــ *حبو اعدائكم* >> " بهزر :new6: " 

نفس السؤال


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2013)

> كلمه حلوه من قلبك لاحد الاعضاء هنا ؟



اقول لكل اللى بيخدموا معانا فى المنتدى ربنا ليس بظالم حتى ينسى عملكم وتعب المحبة التى أظهرتموها

وكل سنة وانتم طيبين


+ ايه وجه الشبه بينك وبين يونان النبى ؟​


----------



## DODY2010 (27 فبراير 2013)

هل من العيب في حق الرجل ان يعتذر لزوجته اذا أخطأ ...
و هل تري الزوجة في ذلك قوة ام ضعف شخصية .... سؤال للمناقشة و اشكركم اخوتي في الجروب


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 فبراير 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> اقول لكل اللى بيخدموا معانا فى المنتدى ربنا ليس بظالم حتى ينسى عملكم وتعب المحبة التى أظهرتموها
> 
> وكل سنة وانتم طيبين
> 
> ...


*وحضرتكـ طيب* ^^

أعتقد فيه *نقط تشآبه كتير* بمر بيهآ من وقت للتآنى
وهى وجه تشآبه بين آلبشر كلهم فى علآقتهم مع ربنآ وفهمهم ليه

​


DODY2010 قال:


> هل من العيب في حق الرجل ان يعتذر لزوجته اذا أخطأ ...
> و هل تري الزوجة في ذلك قوة ام ضعف شخصية .... سؤال للمناقشة و اشكركم اخوتي في الجروب


*آلإعتذآر دليل على نضج آلإنسآن وقوة شخصيت**ه*
وفى علآقة آلزوآج آلإعتذآر هيكون مطلوب أكتر لإنه هيدعم آلثقة
بآلعكس كلنآ عندنآ ضعفآت وأخطآء ومفيش إنسآن أقرب من شريكـ آلحيآة علشآن نشآركه بيهم - *بل ونستمتع معه بقدرة آلمشآركة* -


*..*

هل سبق وشآركت إنسآن بكل إللى جوآكـ " *كشفت روحكـ وعقلكـ قصآدهـ *"
وإيه رأيكـ فى آلتجربة دى لو مريت بيهآ ..*؟*



*..*​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 فبراير 2013)

> هل سبق وشآركت إنسآن بكل إللى جوآكـ " *كشفت روحكـ وعقلكـ قصآدهـ *"
> وإيه رأيكـ فى آلتجربة دى لو مريت بيهآ ..*؟*


فعلا حصل معايا
وكنت في قمة سعادتي 
لاني كنت بحب الانسان ده جداا
وكنت بثق فيه اوي
كنت بحس اني قدام مرايتي وبكلم نفسي
بس للالسف مفيش سعاده بتدووم !!:new2:

هل تقبلي تتجوزي واحد اصغر منك في السن ؟
ولو اللي بعدي شب هل تقبل تتجوز واحده اكبر منك في السن ؟


----------



## Strident (27 فبراير 2013)

لو فيها اللي باتمناه هاتجوزها اه 


نفس السؤال


----------



## Jesus is the truth (27 فبراير 2013)

لو بحبها :Red_Heart_Balloon:.. طبعاًاًاً هاقبل 


نفس السؤال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 فبراير 2013)

*لا انا مرضاش اتجوز واحد انا اكبر منه 
حتي لو فيه كل اللي بتمنااه 

ايه اكتر فيلم عربي بتحبه ؟
*


----------



## Strident (27 فبراير 2013)

عربي؟ مفيش....

امممم طب ممكن اسأل ليه حتى لو فيه كل اللي بتتمنيه...برضو لأ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> عربي؟ مفيش....
> 
> امممم طب ممكن اسأل ليه حتى لو فيه كل اللي بتتمنيه...برضو لأ؟


*تقدر تقول مش هرتاح نفسيا
وهفضل عايشه معاه مش مرتاحه
حتي لو هو وفرلي كل اللي بحلم بيه
وتقدر تقول كمان انه مبداء 
وكمان تقدر تقوول دي صفه من صفات فارس احلامي انه يكون اكبر مني بحوالي 5او7 سنين لو امكن

هل ممكن تحب وتتجوز من عالنت ؟
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 فبراير 2013)

لالالالا طبعاااا
لان بيكون مش مضمون


نفس السؤال
​


----------



## Strident (27 فبراير 2013)

لوحده ﻷ....لكن واحدة عرفتها الاول عن طريق النت...وبعدين قابلتها كتير (في الواقع) وحبينا بعض...اه اوي ليه ﻷ؟

كالعادة نفس السؤال عشان مكسل افكر


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 فبراير 2013)

جاوبت علي السؤال فوق


هل حزنك غلب مره ؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 فبراير 2013)

أي سبب أحزني أكيد بيتركـ  تأثيرسلبي جواي ..لكنه بيكون " حزن مؤقت " بياخد وقته وبيتبخر

بصراحة، لو نفسكـ غيركـ ..هل تود مصادقتها ؟ ​


----------



## Strident (27 فبراير 2013)

اااااااه جددداً 


وزنك وطولك كام؟ - جاوبي\جاوب بصراحة


----------



## Strident (27 فبراير 2013)

اااااااه جددداً 


وزنك وطولك كام؟ - جاوبي\جاوب بصراحة


----------



## Jesus is the truth (27 فبراير 2013)

50 كجم  تقريباً 
متر و 50 

نفس السؤال


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 فبراير 2013)

وزني 100 طن
وطولي 50 س
ههههه


قول كلمه لزوجك او زوجتك في المستقبل ؟
​


----------



## Strident (27 فبراير 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> وزني 100 طن
> وطولي 50 س
> ههههه
> 
> ...



امووووت واشوفك....هتيجي امتى بقى؟



إيه الإجابة البايظة دي؟ ﻻ جاوبي صح يا مرمر!


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> امووووت واشوفك....هتيجي امتى بقى؟
> 
> 
> 
> إيه الإجابة البايظة دي؟ ﻻ جاوبي صح يا مرمر!


:t33::t33:*بص انا هجاوب عالوزن 
بس بلاش الطول مش عايزين احراج:t33::t33:

انا وزني حوالي 54 كيلوو
وطولي:t13::t13::t13::t13::smil12:

ايه اتعس يوم مر عليك  في حياتك؟
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 فبراير 2013)

هههههههه بلاش احراج ليه هكون احسن منك ماالحال من بعضه ياتوته هههههه


يوم كنت بحس فيه بالرعب لو في كلمه اصعب من دي كنت قلتها
بس اها نشكرربنا علي كل شئ 


نفس السؤال ؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 فبراير 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههه بلاش احراج ليه هكون احسن منك ماالحال من بعضه ياتوته هههههه
> 
> 
> يوم كنت بحس فيه بالرعب لو في كلمه اصعب من دي كنت قلتها
> ...


*ههههه بس بقي ماتكسفنيش الله:smil12:

ربنا يحلي كل ايامك ياحبيبتي

ممممممم بصي انا الحمد لله ونشكر ربنا عدي عليا ايام كتير تعيسه .. اولها وفاه بابا واخويا الله يرحمهم 
ويوم مارفضت حلم عمري تحت ضغط من اهلي برضو كان اتعس ايام حياتي ..

ايه اللي بيعجبك فيك ؟
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 مارس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههه بس بقي ماتكسفنيش الله:smil12:
> 
> ربنا يحلي كل ايامك ياحبيبتي
> 
> ...



ميرسي حبيبه قلبي وانتي كمان يارب يحلي كل ايامك
الله يرحمهم ويصبرك علي فراقهم 
اكيد ربنا شايل ليكي حاجه حلووووه والاحسن :flowers:


تصدقي ولاحاجه ههههههه:dntknw: 
لان عايز اعمل عملية غسيل شامله ليا ههههههه
لان الصفات اللي فيا مش نافعه الايام دي:ranting:
اها يالاماعلينا :t33:


لو بيكيت دلوقتي هتبكي علي مين  ؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 مارس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ميرسي حبيبه قلبي وانتي كمان يارب يحلي كل ايامك
> الله يرحمهم ويصبرك علي فراقهم
> اكيد ربنا شايل ليكي حاجه حلووووه والاحسن :flowers:
> 
> ...


ربنا يخليكي ليا ياارب
يسلملي عمرك ونبض قلبك ياحبيبة قلبي

لا متقوليش كده انتي جميله وصفات جميله بجد بسم الصليب عليكي

ممممم
بامانه المسيح ومن غير كلام اشعار ولا اغاني افلام 
هبكي علي نفسي . " طبعا الحمد لله علي كل حال"

ايه هي رنه فونك ؟ وايه رنه المنبه اللي في فونك ؟ وايه رنه المسيجات ؟:t33:


----------



## Strident (2 مارس 2013)

المنبه صوت متخلف كده....او موسيقى خفيفة شوية...

الرنة....نسيت لاني عامله vibrator علطول...بس كانت حاجة موسيقى خفيفة برضو...

المسجات مجرد alert كده...

نفس السؤال بقى


----------



## Strident (2 مارس 2013)

خدوا السؤال ده:

اكتر حاجة بتحبها في نفسك ايه؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> خدوا السؤال ده:
> 
> اكتر حاجة بتحبها في نفسك ايه؟


إنى *ب**عرف أستمتع بأبسط آلأشيآء *
وبحآول أدور على آلجمآل فيهآ حتى لو كآن ظآهرهآ سيئ 


*..*

*موهبة* كنت تتمنى إنكـ تملكهآ ..؟



*..*​




​


----------



## أرزنا (3 مارس 2013)

*سلام المسيح

هل السؤال أبعد من الجواب؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 مارس 2013)

أرزنا قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> 
> هل السؤال أبعد من الجواب؟*


مآفهمتش قصدكـ يآ قمر 


*طيب هكرر سؤآلى*
هل فيه موهبة كنت تتمنى إنكـ تمتلكهآ ..*؟*



*..*
 ​ ​


----------



## REDEMPTION (9 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> مآفهمتش قصدكـ يآ قمر
> 
> 
> *طيب هكرر سؤآلى*
> ...



لاء  .. بتحب القرايه (القراءة)؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> بتحب القرايه (القراءة)؟


*أيوة *


*.**.*

رتب* أولويآتكـ *فى آلحيآة ...

 

*..*
 ​ ​


----------



## كلي أمل (9 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *أيوة *
> 
> 
> *.**.*
> ...


1- ربي 

2- عملي 

3- الحب 

ماهي وضيفت الاحلام ؟


----------



## WooDyy (10 مارس 2013)

عذاب قال:


> 1- ربي
> 
> 2- عملي
> 
> ...



وجود السعادة المفقوده

اهم حدث فى حياتك ؟


----------



## Strident (10 مارس 2013)

لسه ما حصلش 



نفس السؤال


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> لسه ما حصلش
> 
> 
> 
> نفس السؤال



لحد دلوقتي اول يوم دخلت الخدمه



في يوم من حياتك نفسك تشيله ؟
​


----------



## Strident (10 مارس 2013)

اه.....يوم توزيعي في الجيش كان أسود يوم في عمري...

نفس السؤال


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> اه.....يوم توزيعي في الجيش كان أسود يوم في عمري...
> 
> نفس السؤال



هما مش يوم واحد بس لا هما 4 ههههه
3ايام 3 اشخاص فقدتهم كانوا عزيزين عليا اووي ماتوا
ويوم واحد كدا كان يوم اسود من السواد نفسه :ranting:...
بس نشكرربنا علي كل حاجه :flowers:


نفسك تقول كلمه لحد من غير ماتقول الاسم ايه هي ؟
​


----------



## Strident (10 مارس 2013)

طب واليوم الاسود اوي ده كان ايه؟

امتى بقى هاشوفك...نفسي اعرف انتي مين 

مش هاقول الاسم حتى لو انا عايز.... عشان ماعرفهاش اصلاً 


نفس السؤال بقى يلا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> طب واليوم الاسود اوي ده كان ايه؟
> 
> هو دا السر اللي كرهني في مصر :t33:​
> امتى بقى هاشوفك...نفسي اعرف انتي مين
> ...



ايه دا انت بتغش في الاسئله ههههههه


هقول لشخصيه كدا:blush2: وحشتني موووووت :flowers:

اكتر صفه مش بتحبها في شخصيتك ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مارس 2013)

*العصبية 
تقول ايه لانسان مزعلك *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 مارس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *العصبية
> تقول ايه لانسان مزعلك *​




في ناس مزعلاني فعلا في حياتي 
اقولهم في رب موجود وشايف كل حاجه
وبطلب منه يسامحكم 


اكتر حاجه بتحبها في حياتك؟
​


----------



## WooDyy (15 مارس 2013)

الشغل

ليه الخطيه طعمها حلو ؟؟؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 مارس 2013)

WooDyy قال:


> الشغل
> 
> ليه الخطيه طعمها حلو ؟؟؟



*
لأن فيها إرضاء للجســــــــــــــد 
ولذلك الشيطان يزخرف الخطية ، ويُجمّلها للانسان، ويضعها في صورة جذابة برّاقة حسب ميل القلب وشهوة النفس

فالشيطان يعلم جيداً كيف يقدم لكل واحد الخطية التي تجتذبه بالطعم الذي يشتهية

*
*
أما التغلب والإنتصار عليها يتوقف على إرادتنـــــــــا *


----------



## Strident (15 مارس 2013)

فين السؤال؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> فين السؤال؟



*لأ ما خلاص ، كلكم ناجحين من غير أسئلة* :t33:


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 مارس 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *لأ ما خلاص ، كلكم ناجحين من غير أسئلة* :t33:


ههههههـ كدآ بردو تطفشيلى آلزبآين يآ ملكتنآ :t33::t33:


*..*

*أيه أمتع وقت بتقضيه فى يومكـ* ..؟




*..*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 مارس 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *لأ ما خلاص ، كلكم ناجحين من غير أسئلة* :t33:



*شالله يخليكى :t33: روحى يا شيخة يكتبلك فى كل خطوة درجة :t33:*



إيمليــآ قال:


> ههههههـ كدآ بردو تطفشيلى آلزبآين يآ ملكتنآ :t33::t33:
> 
> 
> *..*
> ...



*اما بكلم حد بحبه :love34: او حدة بحبها :t33:

نفس السؤال *


----------



## Strident (15 مارس 2013)

اي حاجة غير الشغل حلوة 

كمان وقت دخول السرير...جمييييييييييييييييييييل ممتع

نفس السؤال


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 مارس 2013)

*..*

وقت* آلقرآءهـ* .. وأكيد آلكلآم مع آآلحدهـ أو آلحدآية إللى* بستمتع بآلكلآم معآهم* بردو 


*,،*


شخص بيحسسكـ إن *آلدنيآ لسه بخير* ..؟

 

*.**.*​


----------



## چاكس (16 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *..*
> 
> وقت* آلقرآءهـ* .. وأكيد آلكلآم مع آآلحدهـ أو آلحدآية إللى* بستمتع بآلكلآم معآهم* بردو
> 
> ...



*ماما .. و اخواتى البنات 

نفس السؤال .. شخص يحسسك ان الدنيا لسه بخير ؟*


----------



## V mary (16 مارس 2013)

*[ الناس البتضحك في الشارع

نفس السؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤال شخص يحسسك ان الدنيا لسه بخير ؟ /CENTER]​​*​​​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 مارس 2013)

الشخص اللي أقابله الاقيه مبتسم رغم الظروف الصعبة
الشخص اللي بيفعل الخير دون إنتظار مقابل 
"الناس دي فعلاً بتأثر فيا تأثير إيجابي" 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ






^.^
  
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 مارس 2013)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> الشخص اللي أقابله الاقيه مبتسم رغم الظروف الصعبة
> الشخص اللي بيفعل الخير دون إنتظار مقابل
> "الناس دي فعلاً بتأثر فيا تأثير إيجابي"
> ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> ...


*هههههههههههه استغفر الله العظيم وبعد كدا قصيدة دعوات على مرسى 
كلمة تقولها لنفسك *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 مارس 2013)

هههههههـ

حالياً "إنتِ فُــلة"
"بس دا مينفيش إني كتير بشتمها"
ــــــــ

إيه طموحاتكـ في الحياة ؟​


----------



## WooDyy (16 مارس 2013)

كل طموحى حاليا اعيش سعيد

بس طلعت صعبه اوى اوى 

واللى بعدى ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 مارس 2013)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> إيه طموحاتكـ في الحياة ؟​


كتير .. بس تتلخص فى إنى* أعيشهآ بجد* ^^


*..*​ 
إيه *أجم**ل مود* عديت بيه ، وبتتمنى تعدى بيه تآنى ..؟ 



*.**.*​


----------



## WooDyy (19 مارس 2013)

مش فاكر

ابسط احلامك ؟


----------



## DODY2010 (20 مارس 2013)

قليلون هم الذين يسكنون القلب ولا يغادرون..يغيبون وتزورنا أطيافهم ونحن نائمون..قد يجهلون بأن لهم في عيوننا قصور ورموشنا لهم يحرسون..ويبتعدون وهم في أعماقنا أقرب مما يتخيلون...


----------



## DODY2010 (20 مارس 2013)

قانون الحياة ..
لا فرحة مكتملة ولا حزن مستمر ..


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 أبريل 2013)

WooDyy قال:


> ابسط احلامك ؟


إنى* مآفقدش شهية آلحلم أبداً* ... 


 *,.*

فى رأيكـ .. إمتى *آلصمت* بيغنى عن آلكلآم ، وإمتى *آلكلآم* مآبيكونش له بديل ..؟
 





*.،*​ 
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 أبريل 2013)

*الصمت يغني عن الكلام .. أن كان كلامي يؤذيــني 
حقا لا بديل للكلام ان كان سيميتني أو سيحييني*​
س:* هل يستحق الحلم أن تتحدي من أجله العالم.هل تحب المغامره..أو هل أحلامك بمثابة مغامره فى الواقع.*


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 أبريل 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *هل يستحق الحلم أن تتحدي من أجله العالم.هل تحب المغامره..أو هل أحلامك بمثابة مغامره فى الواقع.*



فيه أحلآم تستحق بآلتأكيد
آلمشكلة وقت مآ بنحلم وبيآخدنآ آلحمآس مش بنفرقهآ عن غيرهآ

مش عآرفة إنت تقصد آلمغآمرة ولآ آلمخآطرة
فى آلعآدى مش بحب أغآمر بشئ مش محسوب ، لكن ممكن طبعاً أخآطر لو شئ مؤمنة بيه فعلاً 


*,.*

نفس آلسؤآل آلجميل ... 




*.،*​ ​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 أبريل 2013)

*


إيمليــآ قال:



فيه أحلآم تستحق بآلتأكيد
آلمشكلة وقت مآ بنحلم وبيآخدنآ آلحمآس مش بنفرقهآ عن غيرهآ

مش عآرفة إنت تقصد آلمغآمرة ولآ آلمخآطرة
فى آلعآدى مش بحب أغآمر بشئ مش محسوب ، لكن ممكن طبعاً أخآطر لو شئ مؤمنة بيه فعلاً 


,.

نفس آلسؤآل آلجميل ... 




.،​ ​​

أنقر للتوسيع...


رد منطقي جداً..

أكيد فى أحلام تستحق التحدي ..طالما ان الحلم صار تحدي..اذا فهويجب ان يتحول من لفظ حلم الي لفظ واقع..لانه حينها يجب فعلا ان يدخل الواقع برد فعل يدخله الواقع فيبدأ الانسان بتنفيذ ما يجب ف الواقع ليحقق ما كان احلام..

المغامره هي بداية المخاطره بالنسبه لي..انا لا احسب التصرفات ان كان داخلي مقتنع بها ..


*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 أبريل 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *
> 
> رد منطقي جداً..
> 
> ...


ورأيكـ جميل
*تقريباً مآختلفنآش*
إنت مآبتحسبهآش لمآ بتقتنع فبتخآطر ... وأنآ لمآ بحسبهآ وبقتنع بخآطر بردو 



*,.*

تفتكر حيآتكـ هيكون إيه شكلهآ* بعد آلس**بعين* ...؟ 




*.،*​ ​


----------



## WooDyy (6 أبريل 2013)

مش حابب أكمل بعد الستين 

واللى بعدى ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (6 أبريل 2013)

شعري ابيض و ماشية بعكاز 
اللي بعدي نفس السؤال


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

وأنآ كمآن شيفآنى كدآ شعرى أبيض وهشة خآلص .. زى آلبنت بتآعت آلطيطآنيكـ لمآ كبرت *^_^*
ويآ إمآ هكون حكيمة أوى .. أو هكون إتجننت رسمى ههههـ 
 


*..*

*فكرة *كل مآ تجيلكـ بتسكتهآ ...؟
 



*.،*​ ​ ​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أبريل 2013)

ايه السؤال الصعب دة يا ايمي ؟
طب مفيش اختيارات ؟
اقولك يا ستي
الفكرة اللي دايما بحاول اشيلها من دماغي هي اني حزينة
دايما بحاول اوهم نفسي اني فرحانة و كله تمام
اللي بعدي نفس السؤال بردو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أبريل 2013)

*امممم
تقريبا مفيش لان اي فكره بتيجي علي بالي بنفذها فورا

الحياة ملل بدون ......؟؟
ضع الكلمة المناسبه من وجهه نظرك 
*


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أبريل 2013)

الحياة ملل بدون انترنت 
اللي بعدي نفس السؤال


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 أبريل 2013)

*الحياه ملل بدون موهبه.

ســـ،هل صليت للرب وتحققت لك الصلاه فى وقت قريب.؟​*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 أبريل 2013)

اكيد كل الي بتمناه بيحصل واكتر كمان الحمدلله
والي مش بيحصل بيبقي حاجه حلوه ليا 

ليك اصدقاء في الحقيقه ع المنتدي ؟


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2013)

نفسك تعمل ايه جديد؟​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أبريل 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسك تعمل ايه جديد؟​


 
 نفسى----- نفسى------ نفسى----
 ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
 مممممممممممممممممممممممم
مممممممممممممممممم
 نفسى اجرب اروح دير اقعد فيه مع الراهبات ولو اسبوع---
 عايزا اجرب و اشوف--- اعتقد ده هيبقى شىء جديد...

 نفس السؤال.


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2013)

نفسي اروح صحرا اقعد فيها لواحدي ولا اكلم حد ولا حد يكلمني
اتكلم مع ربنا وبس
اسبوع واحد بس اريح دماغي من مشاكل العالم ده كله


نفس السؤال
نفسك تعمل ايه جديد


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2013)

Backpacking in Europe

نفس السؤال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أبريل 2013)

*نفسي اووووووووووووووووووووي
اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي
اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي
اروح لملجأ ايتام واقعد العب واتنطط مع الاطفال اللي فيه واجيب لهم حاجات حلوة
او اروح مستشفي 57357 واقعد شوية مع الاطفال الملايكة اللي هناك .

قول كلمة لشخص في بالك دلوقتي ؟
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 أبريل 2013)

*ربنا يرعاك ويحفظك

عملت ثوره علي نفسك ولا لسه..؟​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أبريل 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *ربنا يرعاك ويحفظك
> 
> عملت ثوره علي نفسك ولا لسه..؟​*


انا بقيت اتعكنن من كلمة ثورة اصلا:fun_lol:

سؤال خطر علي بالي مش عارفه ليه
ممكن ترتبط بحد انت مش مرتاحله وتقول جايز الراحه تيجي بعد كده ولا مش ممكن ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (8 أبريل 2013)

اة ممكن
و الاغرب من كدة انك تحب حد انت مش مرتاحله و لا واثق فيه
بس مع الايام بدأت تحبه
اللي بعدي نفس السؤال


----------



## GoGo No Way (8 أبريل 2013)

ممكن ترتبط بحد انت مش مرتاحله وتقول جايز الراحه تيجي بعد كده ولا مش ممكن ؟


الارتباط اصلا حرام هههههههه 
الاجابة : لا  لاسباب ومنها " انا مقدرش حدد " والسبب " كفاية مش لازم تغوط " 

السؤال : لو حد قالك انك مجنون هتفرج ولا هتزعل


----------



## انت شبعي (8 أبريل 2013)

لو حد قالي انتي مجنونة ؟
على حسب الموقف و على حسب الطريقة اللي قالها بيها و على حسب الشخص نفسه اللي قالي كدة
يعني لو شخص اعرفه كويس و قالها بهزار هعديها
اللي بعدي نفس السؤال


----------



## GoGo No Way (8 أبريل 2013)

المرة الى جاية لازم سوال مش هرد على نفسى :\

هههههههه بس عموما الجنون حلو يعنى هكون مبسوط هو حد لاقى يبقى مجنون  ومش عارف 


السؤال : هل تعتقد (ى) ان فيه سكان جوف الارض هههههههههه ؟  ة


----------



## انت شبعي (8 أبريل 2013)

هههههه لا لا لا ما اعتقدش لان لو في سكان جوف الارض هيتنفسوا ازاي ؟ و هياكلوا و يشربوا و يناموا ازاي ؟ 
اللي بعدي
عمرك شوفت شخص غريب و لاول مرة بتشوفه و مع ذلك اصر اصرار شديد انه يعرفك من قبل كدة مع انك واثق ان عمرك ما شوفته و لا تعرفه ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (8 أبريل 2013)

نو نو نو ههههههه

المهم : طب فيه سكان فضاء ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أبريل 2013)

> طب فيه سكان فضاء ؟


 علمي علمك ☺

ايه اللي اخدته منك الدنيا وايه اللي اديتهولك؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 أبريل 2013)

اخدت حاجات كتير صحاب واهل وحبايب 
وادتني دروس X دروس وعلمتني كتير 

السؤال : عمرك نمت وانت بتبكي؟​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أبريل 2013)

كتيييير
اللي بعدي حسيت بايه لما شفت الانجيل بيتحرق ؟


----------



## nermo nano (9 أبريل 2013)

حسيت بظلم العيشين فى بس واثقة فى ربنا
تتمنة تشوف مصر ازاى
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أبريل 2013)

*من الاحاسيس اللي يصعب وصفها بالكلام !

ايه اكتر دير نفسك تروحه ؟
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> 
> ايه اكتر دير نفسك تروحه ؟
> *


 
*دير آلأنبـآ تومآس آلسآئح* .. وحشنى أوى 

*,.*

لو معآكـ بوكية ورد تهديه لمين ..؟




*.،*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 أبريل 2013)

هقسم علي كل واحد بحبه ورده
واخد انا الباقي ^_^


اكتر حاجه ندمت عليه ؟​


----------



## tamav maria (9 أبريل 2013)

مش حاجه واحده لكن حاجات كتير 
وللاسف عمرها ما هاترجع تاني عشان اصلحها


بتفكر في ايه دلوقتي حالا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 أبريل 2013)

اني اكتب رد وارد عليكي 

نفس السؤال


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أبريل 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> بتفكر في ايه دلوقتي حالا



بفكر إنى ضعيفة أوى آلنهآردة 


*,.*

محتـآج ...........

كمل آلنقط 
 



*.،*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 أبريل 2013)

محتاج ربناا

خايف من ....؟
كمل  ​


----------



## GoGo No Way (9 أبريل 2013)

الموت فى عدم رضا على النفس 

ايه سبب تسميه اسمك كدة؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أبريل 2013)

أنهي واحد سامح والا مينـا ^.^










​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أبريل 2013)

ههههه كنت فى الثانوية العامة 
اكتر شخصية بتستفذك 
​


----------



## Strident (9 أبريل 2013)

الناس الاغبيا او اللي عقلهم مقفول....زي المسلم لما تناقشه في الدين كده


نفس السؤال


----------



## GoGo No Way (9 أبريل 2013)

الى عقله مقفول بصفة عامة ومش بيحاول يفهم ههههه 
ايا كانت ديانته او اى كان معتقده 

من هو ابرز عالم فى وجهه نظرك على مر التاريخ


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> الى عقله مقفول بصفة عامة ومش بيحاول يفهم ههههه
> ايا كانت ديانته او اى كان معتقده
> 
> من هو ابرز عالم فى وجهه نظرك على مر التاريخ




ماليش في الحاجات الوحشه دي:smile02

حاجه حصلتلك انهارده مميزه.؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (9 أبريل 2013)

طب كويس هههههههههههه

مش فاكر الصراحة حاجة مميزة او مش فاكر حاجة اصلا بمعنى اصح ههههههه

من هو قديسك المحبب ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> طب كويس هههههههههههه
> 
> مش فاكر الصراحة حاجة مميزة او مش فاكر حاجة اصلا بمعنى اصح ههههههه
> 
> من هو قديسك المحبب ؟


البابا شنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووودة حبيبي ♥

اكتر ممثل بيستفذك ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (9 أبريل 2013)

اكيد مش  هفتكر اسمو ههههههه بس عموما فاكر دور 

الممثل الى مثل بيبرس فى مسلسل عباس الابيض هههههههه !!

اكتر مغنى بيعجبك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> اكيد مش  هفتكر اسمو ههههههه بس عموما فاكر دور
> 
> الممثل الى مثل بيبرس فى مسلسل عباس الابيض هههههههه !!
> 
> اكتر مغنى بيعجبك


هههه اه اسمه احمد سعيد عبد الغني:smile02

انا بعشق جورج وسوف

ايه طموحك في الحياه ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (9 أبريل 2013)

اطلع زى عمو اينتشاين هههههههههههههه

ايه اكتر مرنم او مرنمة بتعجبك ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أبريل 2013)

*بحب هايدي منتصر جدااا
وساتر ميخائيل
وبولس ملاك

نفس السؤال
*


----------



## GoGo No Way (9 أبريل 2013)

لازم المرة الى جاية سوال : 

عموما هايدى منتصر 

السوال : هو الساعة كام دلوقتى ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أبريل 2013)

الساعه عندي 2:33ص

ايه رايك في الحب من خلال النت ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (10 أبريل 2013)

حاجة فخيمة ..... ههههه هو ممكن بس فيه ناس بتتعلق على الفاضى و ناس بتتسلى وكدة والحكاية دية موجودة برضو برة النت فمش هتفرق

لونك المفضل ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (10 أبريل 2013)

حاجة فخيمة ..... ههههه هو ممكن بس فيه ناس بتتعلق على الفاضى و ناس بتتسلى وكدة والحكاية دية موجودة برضو برة النت فمش هتفرق

لونك المفضل ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> حاجة فخيمة ..... ههههه هو ممكن بس فيه ناس بتتعلق على الفاضى و ناس بتتسلى وكدة والحكاية دية موجودة برضو برة النت فمش هتفرق
> 
> لونك المفضل ؟


اهااا

لوني المفضل ملك الالوان الاسود

مطربك المفضل ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (10 أبريل 2013)

مش عارف " ممكن مثلا حمزة نمرة " او " ماهر زين " بالرغم ان ماهر زين بيغينى فى الاغلب اسلامى بس صوته ملهوش حل 

 السوال 

الحياة : حلم - حقيقة ؟ 

هههههه  !!


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أبريل 2013)

هكا كتير وخصوصا من الزمن الجميل تقدرى تقولى كلهم 
بس من الزمن ده عمرو دياب 
ازاى تقرب حد منك ​


----------



## GoGo No Way (10 أبريل 2013)

طبيعة الانسان افضل ما يقرب اليه اى شخص يحترم شخصيته ويحترم ما هو عليه 

! السوال
 الحياة : حلم - حقيقة


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أبريل 2013)

الحياة حلم يا جوجو اتمنى افوق منه قريبا
اللي بعدي نفس السؤال
بكسل الصراحة افكر في سؤال جديد هههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 أبريل 2013)

*الحياه واقع وضعنا فيه ويجب أن نتعامل معه بواقعيه..

سـ: هل تضع وضعت نفسك فى مواجهه مع نفسك..!!
​*


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أبريل 2013)

كتييير
اللي بعدي ما هو حلمك في الحياة ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (11 أبريل 2013)

ايه السوال المتفلسف دة ههههههه السوال حاسس انو جى من حيث مترفع ان يأتى :

بس عموما : كتيــــــــــــــــــــر 

السوال : 
الدنيا حر ولا برد ؟! هههههههههه


----------



## GoGo No Way (11 أبريل 2013)

كذا حاجة بس ممكن ان اكون جاهز لما بعد الحياة 

: الدنيا حر ولا برد ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أبريل 2013)

الدنيا لا حر و لا برد
الجو حلوووو 
اللي بعدي
هل انت شخص طموح؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 أبريل 2013)

*أبحث عن كلمه أقوي من الطموح لأتحلي بها..

سـ : هل عندك القوه لتزرع فى البلكون سبع زهرات وتسقيهن كل صباح ؟​*


----------



## GoGo No Way (11 أبريل 2013)

الى حد ما 

كوريا  هتعمل حرب ولا كانت بتهزر ههههههههه ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أبريل 2013)

هههههه علمي علمك
امتى اخر مرة بكيت ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (11 أبريل 2013)

يمكن من شوية ولا حاجة ههههههههههه 

عند النظر للقمر .... ما احساسك


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أبريل 2013)

هههههه بقول سبحان الله الذي ابدع في خلقه
تقول ايه لشخص عزيز عليك ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 أبريل 2013)

*اقله أنتا "عزيز عليا" ههههههههه

سـ: هل تؤيد الأتجهات الأربعه ..ام تؤيد أتجاه واحد..!! 

​*


----------



## GoGo No Way (11 أبريل 2013)

مين عزيز دة .... !!! مش عارف

المهم : 

الليل احلى ولا النهار ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 أبريل 2013)

*الليل سابق النهار..!!

اذا الليل أطعم بكتير .. يكفيني هدوء طرقاته ..

سـ:

ليه محتش جاوب ع سؤالي..؟؟​*


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أبريل 2013)

هههههه هما فين الاتجاهات الاربعة دول يا كريس ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (11 أبريل 2013)

لانى مش فاهمه هههههههههههه

السوال : 
 انت ايه سوالك هههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أبريل 2013)

قصدي شخص غالي عندك اخوك مثلا او صديقك او اي حد
الاتنين حلوين كل اللي خلقه ربنا حلو


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أبريل 2013)

سؤالي طرحته و ماحدش جاوبه !.


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 أبريل 2013)

*


انت شبعي قال:



			هههههه هما فين الاتجاهات الاربعة دول يا كريس ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


المفروض كنت حطيت (سؤال متفوقين) بين قوسين ..!

الأتجاهات الأربعه .. اي أربع أتجهاهات !!..أتجاه واحد يعني أتجاه واحد؟

ابسطهالكم .. مش فيه فيلم اسمه الطيب والشرس والقبيح .. تختار واحد ولا تبقا مع التلاته؟؟

يعني تمشي فى أتجاه ولا تمشي فى اربعه..!!
هذا فقط هو..!!*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أبريل 2013)

اة فهمممت مش تقول م الصبح هههههه
لا اتجاه واحد لان صاحب بالين كداب و صاحب تلاتة منافق


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 أبريل 2013)

*


انت شبعي قال:



			سؤالي طرحته و ماحدش جاوبه !.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا جاوبت ..أيه تااا؟؟​*


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أبريل 2013)

اجابتك مش مقنعة هههههه و لا اجابة جوجو مقنعة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 أبريل 2013)

*طب هوا السؤال كان أيه هههههههههه

طالما مش مُقنعه رغم أنها أجابه يعني ..

لكن نقول حاجه أكثر أقناع..

"أقله بتمنالك الخير وربنا يحفظك"

سـ:ذهب الليل ..طلع الفجر..

أِعرب..!!​*


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أبريل 2013)

اة كدة اقتنعت 
الاعراب : ذهب فعل ماضي مبني على الفتح و الليل فاعل مرفوع بالضمة و الباقي نفس الكلام


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أبريل 2013)

شاف القطة قال لها بسبس قالتله نو نو
اعرب كلمة نو نو


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 أبريل 2013)

*


انت شبعي قال:



			شاف القطة قال لها بسبس قالتله نو نو
اعرب كلمة نو نو
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ضيغة مغازله لليس لها محل من النونوه ئثدي الاعراب​*


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أبريل 2013)

هههههه اجابة صحيحة 
10‏/10 يا كريس


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

هههههههـ *يخرب عقلكم ضحكتونى جآمد* 

قلبتو آلتوبيكـ حصة لغة عربية وقطط ومغآزلة كمآن
آلمشكلة إن آللغة آلعربية تجتمع مع آلقطط بدون مآتيجى " حبو " ... غريبة دى ^_^


*طب س سؤآل*
يشمعنآ " آلقطة " دلع .. و" آلكلب " يبقى شتيمة ..؟ :smile01



 



*.،*​


----------



## tamav maria (11 أبريل 2013)

ههههههههههههه
عشان القطه مؤنث والكلب مذكر 
صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ليه كل الناس قلقانه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أبريل 2013)

ههههههه اهي تماف ماريا جاوبتك
و اضيف اجابة كمان ان القطة صغنتوتة و شكلها امور لكن الكلب ضخم و شكله مش حلو
اجابتي ع سؤال ماريا
الناس قلقانة عشان اوضاع البلد مش مستقرة


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

ههههههـ عجبتنى أوى إجآبة تمآف مع إنهآ تجيب آلضرب :smile01


طب فين آلسؤآل ميرآ ^^
هو فعلاً وضع آلبلد مخلى آلكل قلقآن
*بس **ربنآ ي**مد إيدهـ*



*..*


كلمة لمآ تسمعهآ *بتحلى يومكـ* ...؟ 
 





*.،*​ ​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أبريل 2013)

كلمة لما بسمعها بتحلي يومي ؟
ربنا معاكي
السؤال : لون عربيتك ايه ؟


----------



## tamav maria (11 أبريل 2013)

بيضه

نفس السؤال للي بعدي


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أبريل 2013)

مش عندي عربية 
طب نوع عربيتك ايه ؟


----------



## چاكس (11 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> مش عندي عربية
> طب نوع عربيتك ايه ؟



رينو ميجان ^_^
ايه أكلتك المفضلة ؟


----------



## Strident (11 أبريل 2013)

الشاورما والبيتزا والكباب والكفتة

احلى لون في العربيات ايه؟


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أبريل 2013)

ايه كل الاكل دة يا جوني 
احلى لون في العربيات الكحلي و النبيتي
السؤال : رقم عربيتك ايه؟ ماحدش هيجاوب اكيد ههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> احلى لون في العربيات ايه؟


عن نفسى أحبهآ تكون بيضآ أو خضرآ وصغنونة ونآعمة كدآ 

بوجه عآم *آلأبيض وآلميتآل وآلإسود* بيكونوآ لآيقين على أى موديل

*,.*

طيب .. أكتر *لون موبآي**ل* بتفضله ..؟



 



*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايه كل الاكل دة يا جوني
> احلى لون في العربيات الكحلي و النبيتي
> السؤال : رقم عربيتك ايه؟ ماحدش هيجاوب اكيد ههههههه


​
 
هههههـ مش لمآ أجيبهآ آلأول 


*سؤآلى فوق ...*



 



*.،*​


----------



## Strident (11 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> عن نفسى أحبهآ تكون بيضآ أو خضرآ وصغنونة ونآعمة كدآ
> 
> بوجه عآم *آلأبيض وآلميتآل وآلإسود* بيكونوآ لآيقين على أى موديل
> 
> ...



اسووووووووود وﻻ شيء إلا الاسود


نفس السؤال


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أبريل 2013)

احلى لون موبايل الفضي
اللي بعدي نفس السؤال


----------



## GoGo No Way (11 أبريل 2013)

الاسود

نوع موبايلك ايه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أبريل 2013)

*انتوا قلبتوا التوبيك محل موبيلات ولا ايه 

مش عندي موبايل
وبكره الموبيلات اصلا
ولما بحب اتكلم بتكلم من موبيل ماما 

ايه اكتر فاكهه تحبها واكتر فاكهه مش بتحبها ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أبريل 2013)

بحب كل انواع الفواكه 
وبكره المشمش اووووووووى 
بمناسبة الموبايلات بقى 
نوع موبايلك ايه ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

ده فون ماما بس نبيتي


النت مهم في حياتك بنسبه كام %؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ده فون ماما بس نبيتي
> 
> 
> النت مهم في حياتك بنسبه كام %؟


تقدرى تقولى 80%
لانى بتواصل بيه مع ناس بحبهم ومقدرش استغنى عنهم 
لون بشرتك ايه 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> تقدرى تقولى 80%
> لانى بتواصل بيه مع ناس بحبهم ومقدرش استغنى عنهم
> لون بشرتك ايه
> ​


وهما كمان بيحبوكي ♥

ايه السؤال ده هههههههه

امممم يعني امحويه لا سمرا ولا بيضه:t23:

عيب فيك نفسك تغيره ايه هو؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وهما كمان بيحبوكي ♥
> 
> ايه السؤال ده هههههههه
> 
> ...


يااااااااااه جيتى على الجرح يا بنتى 
نفسى ابطل العصبية 
نفسك فى ايه دلوقتى 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

نفسي اتمشي عالبحررررر
زي الببت دي 






اهم مواقع بتدخلها عالنت غير منتدي الكنيسة ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> نفسي اتمشي عالبحررررر
> زي الببت دي
> 
> 
> ...



انا من عشاق البحر 
مفيش فيس بوك ومنتدى الكنيسة 
بتعمل ايه فى وقت فراغك غير النت 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انا من عشاق البحر
> مفيش فيس بوك ومنتدى الكنيسة
> بتعمل ايه فى وقت فراغك غير النت
> ​


اممممممم

بقعد اقرا 
بس مش اي حاجه بقراها يعني
حاجه تكون شداني اووي
زي اخيرها كتاب للبابا اسمه"حياة الشكر" بجد رائع وفرق معايا اوي

وساعات بحب ادخل المطبخ واقعد اعك :smile02

الحياة ملل بدون .......؟
اكمل مكان النقط


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الحياة ملل بدون .......؟ اكمل مكان النقط​


​ بدون وجود ربنا فيها 
بدون ناس بحبهم 
بدون اصحاب 
اسم ترنيمة بتحبها ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> [/CENTER]
> بدون وجود ربنا فيها
> بدون ناس بحبهم
> بدون اصحاب
> اسم ترنيمة بتحبها ​


ساعات بضحك(لانها معلقه معايا اوي الفتره دي)

اسم كتاب قريته وعلق معاك ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ساعات بضحك(لانها معلقه معايا اوي الفتره دي)
> 
> اسم كتاب قريته وعلق معاك ؟


كتب قداسة البابا كلها 
بس اكترها كتاب انطلاق الروح 
مشروبك المفضل 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> كتب قداسة البابا كلها
> بس اكترها كتاب انطلاق الروح
> مشروبك المفضل
> ​


*كوووووفي ميييييييكس

اخره مره بكيت فيها امتي وليه ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

امتى من فترة قريبة ليه بقى 
مش هقولك :a63::a63::a63:
اخر مرة اعترفت امتى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> امتى من فترة قريبة ليه بقى
> مش هقولك :a63::a63::a63:
> اخر مرة اعترفت امتى ​


ماشي اما اكلمك في الفون هعرف:smile01

ليه بقي السؤال ده دلوقتي
الصراحه بقالي فتره كبيره مش اعترفت:94:

ايه اللي الدنيا اخدته منك وايه اللي اديتهولك ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ماشي اما اكلمك في الفون هعرف:smile01
> 
> لسه بقي السؤال ده دلوقتي
> الصراحه بقالي فتره كبيره مش اعترفت:94:
> ...


اخدت منى كل حاكة وادتنى الصحة هههههههه
على راى محمد صبحى 
تقدرى تقولى اخدتنى انا من ربنا 
وادتنى حب الناس ليا 
مين هو شفيعك ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اخدت منى كل حاكة وادتنى الصحة هههههههه
> على راى محمد صبحى
> تقدرى تقولى اخدتنى انا من ربنا
> وادتنى حب الناس ليا
> مين هو شفيعك ​


ربنا يحبب خلقه فيكي:t23:

البابا شنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوده ♥♥♥

اخر مره ضحكت من قلبيك امتي وليه ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ربنا يحبب خلقه فيكي:t23:
> 
> البابا شنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوده ♥♥♥
> 
> اخر مره ضحكت من قلبيك امتي وليه ؟


بجد مش فاكرة اخر مرة ضحكت فيها من قلبى كانت امتى 
هوايتك المفضلة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بجد مش فاكرة اخر مرة ضحكت فيها من قلبى كانت امتى
> هوايتك المفضلة ​


ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما عشان متنسيش خالص:t23:

بحب ارسسسسم اوووي مع اني مبعرفش ارسم خااااالص
اه صدقيني بس بحب امسك القلم واشخبط اي شخابيط:close_tem

اخر فيلم عربي شوفته كان امتي وايه هو ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

فيلم غبى منه فيه كان امبارح 
اغنية بتحب تسمعها باستمرار ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> فيلم غبى منه فيه كان امبارح
> اغنية بتحب تسمعها باستمرار ​


اغنيه "قصص الحب الجميله "
لنجاه الصغيره

انت اهلاوي ولا زملكاوي ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

زمهلكاوى 
لا مش بحب الكرة انا 
*لو معاك ورقة وقلم .... هتكتب فيهم ايه ؟؟؟*

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> زمهلكاوى
> لا مش بحب الكرة انا
> *لو معاك ورقة وقلم .... هتكتب فيهم ايه ؟؟؟*
> 
> ​


كان لسه من شويه معايا ورقه وقلم واول حاجه خطرت علي بالي
اني كتبت ترنيمة "امسك يارب ايدي"

اكتر مسلسل بتحبه ايه ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كان لسه من شويه معايا ورقه وقلم واول حاجه خطرت علي بالي
> اني كتبت ترنيمة "امسك يارب ايدي"
> 
> اكتر مسلسل بتحبه ايه ؟


الحج متولى 
ترنيمة خطرت على بالك دلوقتى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> الحج متولى
> ترنيمة خطرت على بالك دلوقتى ​


ترنيمة "لاتخف لاني انا معك .. انا ممسك بيمينك الي الابد " (بعشقها)

اكتر يوم بتحبه في الاسبوع ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ترنيمة "لاتخف لاني انا معك .. انا ممسك بيمينك الي الابد " (بعشقها)
> 
> اكتر يوم بتحبه في الاسبوع ؟


يوم الاحد ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يوم الاحد ​


فييييييييين السؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤال
ايه مش هتبطلوا بقي اللي بتعملوا  ده:smile02

حطي سؤال يابنتي وبطلي تنسي بقي شوية اوووف
مليتوا البلد:smile02:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> فييييييييين السؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤال
> ايه مش هتبطلوا بقي اللي بتعملوا  ده:smile02
> 
> حطي سؤال يابنتي وبطلي تنسي بقي شوية اوووف
> مليتوا البلد:smile02:smile02


بقا كدا طب محرومة من كورس الكمبيوتر 
ومن كورس العنجليزى اللى كنت هيدهولك 
ما قولنا الكرتونة خلصت بكرة هشتريلك غيرها 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بقا كدا طب محرومة من كورس الكمبيوتر
> ومن كورس العنجليزى اللى كنت هيدهولك
> ما قولنا الكرتونة خلصت بكرة هشتريلك غيرها
> ​


اوبا كورسين في الراس يوجعواا:smile02

لا خلاص خلاص 
خدي سؤال من كرتونتي وزي بعضه

مين اقرب حد ليك وبتحكيله اسرارك ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اوبا كورسين في الراس يوجعواا:smile02
> 
> لا خلاص خلاص
> خدي سؤال من كرتونتي وزي بعضه
> ...


اصحابى منذ الطفولة 
اكتر مرنم بتحبه 
يلا ده اخر واحد فى الكرتونة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اصحابى منذ الطفولة
> اكتر مرنم بتحبه
> يلا ده اخر واحد فى الكرتونة ​


طيب الحق اجاوب قبل العرض مايخلص ههههههه

بحب جدااا وبعشق صوت "بولس ملاك"

هل خطرت علي بالك فكرة الانتحار قبل كده ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب الحق اجاوب قبل العرض مايخلص ههههههه
> 
> بحب جدااا وبعشق صوت "بولس ملاك"
> 
> هل خطرت علي بالك فكرة الانتحار قبل كده ؟


الشر برة وبعيد 
حابس حابس كابس 
احنا رايحين النار رايحين هى ناقصة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> الشر برة وبعيد
> حابس حابس كابس
> احنا رايحين النار رايحين هى ناقصة ​


:t23:حابس:smile01كابس
تصدقي موتيني من الضحك ههههههههههههه

طيب مدام كده كده رايحين تعالي ننتحر بكرامتنا احسن ههههههه

ايه الكلمة اللي بتتنرفز اما بتسمعها ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> :t23:حابس:smile01كابس
> تصدقي موتيني من الضحك ههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب مدام كده كده رايحين تعالي ننتحر بكرامتنا احسن ههههههه
> ...


مكنش قصدى 
وخصوصا لما حد يعمل حاجة رخمة ويقول مكنش قصدى اووووووووف
ببقى عاوزة انط فى كرشه ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مكنش قصدى
> وخصوصا لما حد يعمل حاجة رخمة ويقول مكنش قصدى اووووووووف
> ببقى عاوزة انط فى كرشه ​


طيب انتي نسيتي السؤال بمزاجك ولا مكانش قصدك:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب انتي نسيتي السؤال بمزاجك ولا مكانش قصدك:smile02


ولا دى ولا دى 
مش لاقية اسئلة اعمل ايه انا بقا 
اولعلك فى نفسى واريحك منى :ura1:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ولا دى ولا دى
> مش لاقية اسئلة اعمل ايه انا بقا
> اولعلك فى نفسى واريحك منى :ura1:​


لا ياحبيبتي تولعي في نفسويتك ليه بس
انا كيبوردي سداد:smile02

مين اكتر ممثل بيعجك اووي تمثيله ؟


----------



## tamav maria (13 أبريل 2013)

يعجبني جدا محمود ياسين في مسلسل العصيان
انا لسه مخلصه اعاده لاخر حلقه من المسلسل الجزء التاني

نفس السؤال
مين اكتر ممثل بيعجك اووي تمثيله ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> يعجبني جدا محمود ياسين في مسلسل العصيان
> انا لسه مخلصه اعاده لاخر حلقه من المسلسل الجزء التاني
> 
> نفس السؤال
> مين اكتر ممثل بيعجك اووي تمثيله ؟


*احمد حلمي "عبقري تمثيل"

انت برج ايه ؟
*


----------



## tamav maria (13 أبريل 2013)

الحمل

وانت برج ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

*انا برج الاسد "عوووو" ☺☺

مين شفيعك ؟
*


----------



## tamav maria (13 أبريل 2013)

يامامي 
انا هااطلب من شفيعي يبعد عني الاسد ههههههههه
الست العدرا وابو سيفين
نفس السؤال هههههههههههه
مين شفيعك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

*ههههه متخفيش انا اسد بس طيوب اوي والله وغلبان ☺

انا شفيعي البابا شنودة والست العدرا

ايه اكتر صفه بتحبها فيك واكتر صفه بتكرهها ؟
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 أبريل 2013)

*::ليس في جيد يوصف::
::والسيء عندي الكثير::

سـ: اكتب 20 كلمه ليست فييهم كلمه تحتوي حرف الـ "ى".

هع هع ​*


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

كلمة كلمة كلمة كلمة كلمة
كلمة كلمة كلمة كلمة كلمة
كلمة كلمة كلمة كلمة كلمة
كلمة كلمة كلمة كلمة كلمة


اخر نكتة سمعتها؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أبريل 2013)

سمك
شبك 
طعم
 سناره
شراع
سماء 
موج
أعماق
بحآر
أنهار
أرض
أعشاب
طماطم
جزر
حمار 
حصان
قلم 
كتاب
زورار
داء
دواء
محمول
ورق
زرافه
أسد
قرد
بانجو
حرنكش ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مخضرات
حضارة
خضأر
أب
أم
ابن
أخ
أخت
رب
جبار
محب 
حنون


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أبريل 2013)

آخر نكتة قى حلقة باسم يوسف امبارح هههههههههه 
من هم الإخوان. هههههههههههههه

هل. عمرك مشيت و انت نائم؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 أبريل 2013)

*


حبو اعدائكم قال:



آخر نكتة قى حلقة باسم يوسف امبارح هههههههههه 
من هم الإخوان. هههههههههههههه

هل. عمرك مشيت و انت نائم؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


نوووووو...نمت وانا ماشي هع ههع 

سـ/ هل تسلقت شجره عاليه وعسلت فوقيها ؟​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 أبريل 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *سـ/ هل تسلقت شجره عاليه وعسلت فوقيها ؟​*


هههههـ *لآ مش حصلت* .. بس بعد لمآ شوفت twilight فكرت فيهآ :new6:


*,.*

*عمركـ نزلت على آلطرآبزين زحلقة*  ..؟







*.،*​​


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

يوووووووووووووووووه كتييييييير


اكتر سرعة سقت بيها عربية على الاطلاق كانت كام؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 أبريل 2013)

*2 كيلو بعربيه "كرو"

اكتر سرعه جريت بيها برجيلك ؟ كام كيلو​*


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

اللي قستها 15 كيلو في اساعة....لانها كانت على treadmill...من فترة مش بعيدة


ماعرفش هل في حياتي بقى جريت اسرع من كده ولا لأ...


نفس السؤال بقى


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 أبريل 2013)

*100 متر ف 35 ثانيه .. بعدها حرمت اجري ..لأن اللي معايا كانو فاتوا ب 100 متر 

سـ : هل أنت معايا ف أن باسم يوسف بيقلد محمد صبحي ..؟*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 أبريل 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *سـ : هل أنت معايا ف أن باسم يوسف بيقلد محمد صبحي ..؟*​


*مش عآرفة* أنآ من محبى صبحى جداً لكن أول مرة يتلفت نظرى لكدآ
يمكن طريقة قفل آلعين وهو بيتكلم شبهه شوية :t9:


*,.*

طيب مين من *آلفنآنين* بتحسه كربونة أو بيفكركـ بممثل تآنى .. عربى أو أجنبى ..؟







*.،*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 أبريل 2013)

*


إيمليــآ قال:



مش عآرفة أنآ من محبى صبحى جداً لكن أول مرة يتلفت نظرى لكدآ
يمكن طريقة قفل آلعين وهو بيتكلم شبهه شوية :t9:


,.

طيب مين من آلفنآنين بتحسه كربونة أو بيفكركـ بممثل تآنى .. عربى أو أجنبى ..؟

.،​

أنقر للتوسيع...



الواد بتاع فيلم الألماني .. بحسه قريب من تمثيل أحمد ذكي .. لكن ولا ممثل عربي قريب للأجنبي.

سـ/ هل تأتيك لحظة غضب دون سبب..؟*​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 أبريل 2013)

لأ ابداااا
لو كنت محتااار تعمل ايه ؟


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

دون سبب لأ طبعاً...


نفس السؤال بقى


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أبريل 2013)

بسيب  لربنا الإختيار

كاتب مفضل لديكـ، تحب تقراله كتير ؟​


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

فيه كتير....

بس من اللي باحبهم اوي
Dan Brown  (بتاع شفرة دافنشي   )


كمان البابا بينيدكت...بيكتب بدماغ عالية اوي


----------



## چاكس (13 أبريل 2013)

*فين السؤال يا عم الحج ؟*


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

اخ نسيته 


طب خد السؤال الجامد ده:


كنت تتمنى السؤال يكون ايه؟


----------



## چاكس (13 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> اخ نسيته
> 
> 
> طب خد السؤال الجامد ده:
> ...



*اتمنى يكون السؤال .. مممم .. تحب تتعشى ايه النهاردة .. الحاجة مزاجها رايق و عايزة تدلعنى ^_^ 
اتفضل معايا يا جونى 
*


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

انت جاي تقول بعد ما انا اتعشيت؟ بس هاجي برضو مش هاقول لأ 

تشكر يا كبير....  بالهنا والشفا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

كلاكيت تاني مره 
*فين السؤال يا عم الحج ؟*


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

اشرب بقى يا عم ^_^


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 أبريل 2013)

*


Libertus قال:



اشرب بقى يا عم ^_^

أنقر للتوسيع...


هتشربوني ايييه؟؟

مش شايف مشاريب أنا؟


سـ: ماتش بازل اللي جاي أمتي ؟*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 أبريل 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *
> 
> ؟؟
> 
> ...




بكرة ..... قبل دلوقتى بربع دقيقة :spor2:


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أبريل 2013)

ضع إسمكـ في جملة مفيدة ؟ :D​


----------



## GoGo No Way (13 أبريل 2013)

صوت "جورج " وسوف من اغرب واجمل الاصوات ... جمل زى بتاعت امتحانات العربى اهو ...


...  احسب سنينك بالشهور بالظبط واكتب عدد الشهور ....


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 أبريل 2013)

*


GoGo No Way قال:



 صوت "جورج " وسوف من اغرب واجمل الاصوات ... جمل زى بتاعت امتحانات العربى اهو ...


...  احسب سنينك بالشهور بالظبط واكتب عدد الشهور ....

أنقر للتوسيع...


مفيش سؤال نحو أسهل..!!!!

سـ : هل يمكن تغيير السؤال .؟​*


----------



## GoGo No Way (13 أبريل 2013)

اكيد ينفع ههههههههههه ..

اعرب : الانسان المصرى منفوخ ...


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 أبريل 2013)

*


GoGo No Way قال:



اكيد ينفع ههههههههههه ..

اعرب : الانسان المصرى منفوخ ...



أنقر للتوسيع...


الأنسان مبتدأ مرفوع بالضمه 

المصري خبر المبتدأ مرفوع بالضمه 

منفوخ.. صفة للتخمه أو الفشخره ههههههههههههه 

س ـ هل تابعت قبلاً كسوف الشمس والقمر .؟​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 أبريل 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *
> 
> الأنسان مبتدأ مرفوع بالضمه
> 
> ...


غلط .. منفوخ هنآ مش فشخرة خآآآآلص :cry2:

أهآ *عدآ عليآ شمس مكثوفة* .. لكن قمر مخسوف لأ



*,.*

*أكتر ظآهرة طبيعية بتخآف منهآ* " غير نحس مرسى ههههـ " ..؟







*.،*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 أبريل 2013)

*البراكين..يمامي 

دايما بتجيلي فى الأحلام .. وأنا حاسس أني اتقفلت من كلمة براكين 


س ـ أذكر عدد اصدقائك المقربين جداً فى الحياه .. 

وطرقعت كام واحد من زمان (يعني هويت منه..يعني خلعت منه.؟)​*


----------



## GoGo No Way (13 أبريل 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *البراكين..يمامي
> 
> دايما بتجيلي فى الأحلام .. وأنا حاسس أني اتقفلت من كلمة براكين
> 
> ...


0 !!! ههههههههه بعيدا عن شغل " معنديش اصحاب والشغل دة " دة بجد ههههه استكشفت ان فيه ناس كتير كدة عادى هههههه 

خلعت من كتير " فـــراغ " هههه محستش انى استهالهم " او العكس يعنى ههههه "


----------



## Jesus is the truth (14 أبريل 2013)

فيـن أم الســـــــــــــؤال ؟ *ستايل باسم يوسف *


----------



## GoGo No Way (14 أبريل 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> فيـن أم الســـــــــــــؤال ؟ *ستايل باسم يوسف *



تصدق اتاثرت بكلامى ههههه ونسيت ههههههههههههه 

المهم السوال : 

تعرف تفرق ما بين الصينين واليابانين والكوريين ؟! ولا كلو صينى هههههههه !!؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أبريل 2013)

*واو ايه السؤال ده
بس طبعا اعرف افرق
الصينيين عنيهم عامله كده
اما بقي اليابانيين فاعنيهم عامله كده 
يلا اي خدمة ☺

مين اهم 4 اشخاص في حياتك ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *واو ايه السؤال ده
> بس طبعا اعرف افرق
> الصينيين عنيهم عامله كده
> اما بقي اليابانيين فاعنيهم عامله كده
> ...


جوزى وماما واخواتى واصحابى 
اتعشيت ايه النهاردة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> جوزى وماما واخواتى واصحابى
> اتعشيت ايه النهاردة ​


مكرونة معجنة:a82:

بلد نفسك تسافرها؟


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (14 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مكرونة معجنة:a82:
> 
> بلد نفسك تسافرها؟



الصين بلد الصناعة 
السؤال 
طائر ( ابو قردان)  قبل ما يخلف ابنه  الصغير قردان كان اسمه ايييييه ؟؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مكرونة معجنة:a82:
> 
> بلد نفسك تسافرها؟


مش عارفة ليه نفسى اسافر 
جورجيا من كتر ما بسمع عنها 
اكتب جملة لاعز شخص فى حياتك ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أبريل 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> الصين بلد الصناعة
> السؤال
> طائر ( ابو قردان)  قبل ما يخلف ابنه  الصغير قردان كان اسمه ايييييه ؟؟؟


لما تقولي ابو الفصاد الاول كان اسمهايه قبل مايخلف فصاد هبقي اقولك علي ابو قردان:smil12::smil12:


رورو ايهاب قال:


> مش عارفة ليه نفسى اسافر
> جورجيا من كتر ما بسمع عنها
> اكتب جملة لاعز شخص فى حياتك ​


متزعليش مني ياماما 

غمض عينك دقيقه وقولي شوفت ايه او فكرت في ايه ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لما تقولي ابو الفصاد الاول كان اسمهايه قبل مايخلف فصاد هبقي اقولك علي ابو قردان:smil12::smil12:
> 
> متزعليش مني ياماما
> 
> غمض عينك دقيقه وقولي شوفت ايه او فكرت في ايه ؟


ههههههههههههه شوفت ظلام فى ظلام 
افيه معلق معاك اوووووووى​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههههه شوفت ظلام فى ظلام
> افيه معلق معاك اوووووووى​


ولا اي اندهاااااااشه:smil12::smil12:

راضي علي نفسك بنسبه كام %؟


----------



## Jesus is the truth (14 أبريل 2013)

10%
ما أجمــل ترنيمة حزينة او تأمل حزين سمعته ؟
*
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ولا اي اندهاااااااشه:smil12::smil12:


يخرب عقلك يا بت وانا كمان 
كل ما حد يكلمنى اقوله كدا 
لحد ما انا نفسى اندهشت من نفسى ههههههههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يخرب عقلك يا بت وانا كمان
> كل ما حد يكلمنى اقوله كدا
> لحد ما انا نفسى اندهشت من نفسى ههههههههه
> ​


هي البت زوزو الله يسامحها بقي ههههههههههه

ايه رقم حظك او اللي بتتفائل بيه ؟


----------



## Jesus is the truth (14 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايه رقم حظك او اللي بتتفائل بيه ؟


7 بحبة 

هو انا شفاف ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أبريل 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> 7 بحبة
> 
> هو انا شفاف ؟


شفاف ازاي يعني حضرتك ؟:smil12:


----------



## Jesus is the truth (14 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> شفاف ازاي يعني حضرتك ؟:smil12:


أصل سألت سؤال في المشاركة رقم   			#*3261* ومحدش رد :190vu::190vu:

أعمــل اية انا يعني دلوقتي ؟ :190vu:


نعيد السؤال مرة تاني 

ما اجمل ترنيمة او تأمل حزين سمعتة ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أبريل 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> أصل سألت سؤال في المشاركة رقم               #*3261* ومحدش رد :190vu::190vu:
> 
> أعمــل اية انا يعني دلوقتي ؟ :190vu:
> 
> ...


هههههههه
معلش سامحني مش اخدت بالي صدقني
العتب عالنظر بقي

اقولك ياسيدي ولالالالالا تزعل ابدا:smil12:

بص في ترنيمة معلقه معايا اووي اسمها " ساعات بضحك"
بجد فظيييييييعه
وكمان فيه تأمل للبابا اسمه " لاتخف لاني معك " رهيييييييييب

نفس ذات السؤال ؟:t13:


----------



## Jesus is the truth (14 أبريل 2013)

هاقولكم اكتر من حاجة
1- قصيدة انت لم تنصت إلى الحية -- بولس ملاك 
2- تأمل محبة المسيح للبابا شنودة 
3- يا سيدي كم كان قاسياً > نزار فارس 
4- ايها الصامت تكلم 
5- قصيدة قلبي الخفاق للبابا شنودة 
6- قصيدة حُرمت الجبال للبابا شنودة 
7- تأمل حوار مع الله البابا شنودة

كفاية دول دلوقتي  

نفس السؤال


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أبريل 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> هاقولكم اكتر من حاجة
> 1- قصيدة انت لم تنصت إلى الحية -- بولس ملاك
> 2- تأمل محبة المسيح للبابا شنودة
> 3- يا سيدي كم كان قاسياً > نزار فارس
> ...


بموت فى ترنيمة ايها الصامت تكلم ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أبريل 2013)

السؤال يارورو افتحي كرتونة جديده )


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> السؤال يارورو افتحي كرتونة جديده )


وليه الاحراج ده بقى 
مممممممممم
فكرى يا بت يا رورو 
هو سؤال متبقى من الكرتونة اللى خلصت هههههههه
لون عينيك ايه ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> وليه الاحراج ده بقى
> مممممممممم
> فكرى يا بت يا رورو
> هو سؤال متبقى من الكرتونة اللى خلصت هههههههه
> لون عينيك ايه ​


احمر من كتر السهر والقاعده قدام الكمبيوتر:smil12::a63:

اكتر فيلم اجنبي شدتك قصتة ايه ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> احمر من كتر السهر والقاعده قدام الكمبيوتر:smil12::a63:
> 
> اكتر فيلم اجنبي شدتك قصتة ايه ؟


انا بموت فى فيلم تيتانك
وتروووووى 
بتحب الورد اكتر ولا الفل 
ومش عاوزة حد يقولى التمر حنه هههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انا بموت فى فيلم تيتانك
> وتروووووى
> بتحب الورد اكتر ولا الفل
> ومش عاوزة حد يقولى التمر حنه هههههههههه​


انا بحب عصير القصب اكتر الحقيقه:smil12::a63:


لا بعشق الورد
وبكره الفل مع انه ريحته رائعه سبحان الله

ايه الحاجه اللي محتفظ بيها من طفولتك لحد دلوقتي ؟


----------



## Jesus is the truth (14 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايه الحاجه اللي محتفظ بيها من طفولتك لحد دلوقتي ؟



الغلاسة :smil12:

اكتر جملة سمعتيها وعجبتك جداً واثرت فيك ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أبريل 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> الغلاسة :smil12:
> 
> اكتر جملة سمعتيها وعجبتك جداً واثرت فيك ؟


هههههههههه ماشي

جمله لقداسة البابا شنودة
بيقول
"في ذهني كلاما كثيرا جدا لاقوله
وفي قلبي كلاما اكثر من هذا
ولكني افضل ان .اصمت. 
لان الله يسمع هذا الصمت
ويدرك كل معانيه .. وكل مانعانيه ."

ايه الحاجه اللي محتفظ بيها من ايام طفولتك
حاجه عندك لسه موجوده مش في شخصيتك ؟:cry2:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 أبريل 2013)

*


واثقه فيك يارب قال:




هههههههههه ماشي

جمله لقداسة البابا شنودة
بيقول
"في ذهني كلاما كثيرا جدا لاقوله
وفي قلبي كلاما اكثر من هذا
ولكني افضل ان .اصمت. 
لان الله يسمع هذا الصمت
ويدرك كل معانيه .. وكل مانعانيه ."

ايه الحاجه اللي محتفظ بيها من ايام طفولتك
حاجه عندك لسه موجوده مش في شخصيتك ؟:cry2:

أنقر للتوسيع...


أوضتي..أو حجرتي .. أو غرفة نومي..

س ـ حدد علاقتك بالطبيعه ؟​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أبريل 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *
> 
> أوضتي..أو حجرتي .. أو غرفة نومي..
> 
> س ـ حدد علاقتك بالطبيعه ؟​*


علاقه طبيعيه جدا هههههههه

لا بجد انا بعشق الطبيعه وبحب البحر اووووووووووووووووووووي
وبموت في الورود  والزرع الاخضر والاشجار وبحب الهوا النقي

يعني علاقتي بالطبيعه علاقه قويه تعجبك يعني:smil12:

مثل مؤمن بيه ؟


----------



## Jesus is the truth (14 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مثل مؤمن بيه ؟


*خليها  علي الله 

نفس السؤال  *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أبريل 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> *خليها  علي الله
> 
> نفس السؤال  *


اقلب القدره علي فهما يندلق الفول منها:yahoo:

لا بجد بحب مثل اللي ايده في الميه مش زي اللي ايده في النار

انت فود ولا موب ولا اتصا ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اقلب القدره علي فهما يندلق الفول منها:yahoo:
> 
> لا بجد بحب مثل اللي ايده في الميه مش زي اللي ايده في النار
> 
> انت فود ولا موب ولا اتصا ؟


ام نبيل 
كارت احمر تديه لمين ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ام نبيل
> كارت احمر تديه لمين ​


*لفكره الجواز ههههههههه

ورده تهديها لمين؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لفكره الجواز ههههههههه
> 
> ورده تهديها لمين؟
> *


لا يا ماما مش موفقاكى ابداااااا
اهديها لبتول حبيبة قلبى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا يا ماما مش موفقاكى ابداااااا
> اهديها لبتول حبيبة قلبى ​


حبيبه قلبي
امووووووووووووووووواه:smil12:

الله يجازيك تقولها لمين؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 أبريل 2013)

*معايا كرتين اصقر ..ينفع ؟؟

س ـ قول حلم فاكره من  أيام الطفوله .. ؟*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> حبيبه قلبي
> امووووووووووووووووواه:smil12:
> 
> الله يجازيك تقولها لمين؟


للى فى بالى واكيد انتى عارفة 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أبريل 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *معايا كرتين اصقر ..ينفع ؟؟
> 
> س ـ قول حلم فاكره من  أيام الطفوله .. ؟*​


اصفر اخضر اهى كلها الوان 
هو انا فاكرة كلت ايه امبارح 
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 أبريل 2013)

*متهدوا شويه .. الله بئا .. مش ناخد وقتنا ف الأجابه ؟؟​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> للى فى بالى واكيد انتى عارفة
> ​


اه طبعا عارفه



خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *معايا كرتين اصقر ..ينفع ؟؟
> 
> س ـ قول حلم فاكره من  أيام الطفوله .. ؟*​


كارت اصقر وده لون جديد:yahoo:

بص فيه حلم علي طول بحلمة
من وانا صغيره لحد وقتنا هذا
بس علي فترات متباعده

بحلم اني تايهه ومش عارفه اروح بيتنا وكمان حافيه:wub::wub:

نفس السؤال؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أبريل 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *متهدوا شويه .. الله بئا .. مش ناخد وقتنا ف الأجابه ؟؟​*


ههههههههه لا انت عاوز تنجح فى الامتحان لوحدك ولا ايه ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

طب فين آلسؤآل دلوقتى *^**^*


إيه أكتر *وقت ممتع* بتقضيه مع نفسكـ فى آليوم ...؟





 *.،*​ ​


----------



## چاكس (14 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> طب فين آلسؤآل دلوقتى *^**^*
> 
> ...



الوقت اللى بسمع فيه اغانى 
نفس السؤال


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أبريل 2013)

وقت الصلاة
اللي بعدي هل انت راضي عن نفسك ؟


----------



## Strident (14 أبريل 2013)

إلى حد كبير اه


نفس السؤال


----------



## Strident (14 أبريل 2013)

إلى حد كبير اه


نفس السؤال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> إلى حد كبير اه
> 
> 
> نفس السؤال


*راضيه نشكر ربنا

رقم تليفون مستحيل تنسااااه ياتري رقم مين ؟
غير رقمك طبعا:t30:

*


----------



## GoGo No Way (14 أبريل 2013)

رقم " ماما" ههههههه .. اول رقم تليفون حفظتوه وكل شوية بتصل بيه او ببعت please call me  اكيد مش هنساه هههههههههههه

اكتر لون بتحبه .. او بتحبيه 
...


----------



## بايبل333 (14 أبريل 2013)

البنفسجى 

افضل كتاب قرءاته.؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 أبريل 2013)

كتاب عن التوبه



تحب توجهه رساله لمين وايه مضمون الرساله ؟
​


----------



## Samir poet (14 أبريل 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> كتاب عن التوبه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*اسمو مالك يائسا*
*مؤلف الكاتب *
*ابونا فيلمون الانبا بيشوى*
*المضمون *
*اذا يائس الانسان من الله سقط فى بحر الالحاد*
*واذا يائس الانسان من الانسان سقط فى بحر الكراهية والغضبة *
*واذا يائس الانسان من نفسة انتهت المعركة بى الاستسلام*​


----------



## GoGo No Way (15 أبريل 2013)

... فين السؤال يا سيد ... هاتولى سؤال ...


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اين السؤال


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

آلسؤآل ...

*إنت مين* ..؟






 *.،*​


----------



## GoGo No Way (17 أبريل 2013)

معرفش ... 

لكن اتمنى اكون " انسان " !!


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2013)

انا ابن الملك الذى ترك بيت ابيه
ماذا تحبين فالحياة


----------



## GoGo No Way (17 أبريل 2013)

الدنيا عندك حر ولا برد ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أبريل 2013)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ماذا تحبين فالحياة


*بحب**هآ كلهآ* .. خصوصاً تفآصيلهآ آلصغيرة آلعميقة دى ​



GoGo No Way قال:


> الدنيا عندك حر ولا برد ؟



*برد* ... مع إنى خففت  ، جو مجنون ..!


*,.*

إمتى بتقول على يومكـ إنه *كآن جميل* ..؟




 *.،*​​


----------



## GoGo No Way (17 أبريل 2013)

... كل الى اعرفه عن كلمة جميل .. جميل راتب .... !! ههههههههه

لون جراب موبيلك ايه ههههههههههههه


----------



## Jesus is the truth (17 أبريل 2013)

> لون جراب موبيلك ايه ههههههههههههه


معنديـش جراب للموبايل  
*
ترنيمة حلوة ، حزيــنة سمعتها  ؟ *


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2013)

يوم الجمعه الحزينة







لو انت مخنوق بتعمل ايه


----------



## GoGo No Way (17 أبريل 2013)

خارج اسوارك يا اوروشليم ...

ترنيمة مبهجة بتحبها ,,,


----------



## Jesus is the truth (17 أبريل 2013)

> لو انت مخنوق بتعمل ايه


بسـمع قصيدة > أنت لم تنصت < 


نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2013)

بقول يا رب














زعلان من مين


----------



## Jesus is the truth (17 أبريل 2013)

مش زعلان من حد 



قولي اجمل تأمل حزين ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أبريل 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> قولي اجمل تأمل حزين ؟


إزآى تأمل وحزين ..؟
انآ بشوف آلتأمل إنه آلوجه آلآخر للأمل وآلرجآء 

*,.*

طيب خليهآ قولنآ تأمل مُعزى ^_^




 *.،*​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> إزآى تأمل وحزين ..؟
> انآ بشوف آلتأمل إنه آلوجه آلآخر للأمل وآلرجآء
> 
> *,.*
> ...


كل تأملات البابا شنودة اكيد معزية
وخصوصا تأمل
.ربنا موجود
. لاتخف لاني معك
.حوار مع الله 1,2,3
.الرجاء
.عايز يارب ارجع اليك
.الضيقه في الفرح
..توبي يانفسي
.يجرح ويعصب

وكتيررررررر جدااااااااااااااااا

ايه اللي  ناقصك في حياتك ؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2013)

الى ناقصنى فحياتى
-
-
-
-
التروى 









ايه الى زايد فحياتك؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أبريل 2013)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ايه الى زايد فحياتك؟


*آلتكرآر **وآلروتين* ..


*,.*

إيه تعريف *قوة آلشخصية* فى نظركـ ..*؟*





*.،*​​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *آلتكرآر **وآلروتين* ..
> 
> 
> *,.*
> ...


إيه تعريف *قوة آلشخصية* فى نظركـ ..*؟*

مزايا لا تُعد منها:
1
المتسامح.
2
الذي يعفو عند المقدرة
3
المتواضع
4
المحب للجميع
5
الرابط الجأش عند الضرورة
6
الطيب
الى اخره وهناك المزيد المزيد
==============



ما هو مثلك الاعلى


----------



## Jesus is the truth (17 أبريل 2013)

*مــن  هو مثلك الاعلى *

كشخصية عظـيمة  
*يــــــ يهوه ــــسوع*
كشخصية تُحب الله 
*بطــ♥ـــرس الرسول ، داؤد
كـشخص صبور *
*ايوب *


قولي اجمـل فيلم انميشن ثري دي من سنة 2010  لـ 2013 ؟


----------



## bent el noor (17 أبريل 2013)

بابكى فى اوضتى ولوحدى من غير ماحد يشعر بيا 

واطلب من ربنا يساعدنى اعدى من اللى انا فيه بسلام


----------



## bent el noor (17 أبريل 2013)

سورى نسيت السؤال

مين اكتر واحد بتحب تسمعه فى العظات


----------



## WooDyy (17 أبريل 2013)

قداسه البابا شنودة وابونا مكارى

لو مخنوق بتعمل ايه ؟


----------



## چاكس (17 أبريل 2013)

WooDyy قال:


> قداسه البابا شنودة وابونا مكارى
> 
> لو مخنوق بتعمل ايه ؟



بقوم اطبخ ..

كنت تحب او تحبى تكون ايه غير اللى انت وصلت له دلوقتى لو رجع بيك الزمن لورا ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أبريل 2013)

چاكس قال:


> بقوم اطبخ ..
> 
> كنت تحب او تحبى تكون ايه غير اللى انت وصلت له دلوقتى لو رجع بيك الزمن لورا ؟


كان نفسي ااكون مدرسة اطفال وخصوصا سن كي جي 1,2

ايه اخر تقييم جالك ومن مين وفي موضوع ايه ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (17 أبريل 2013)

تقيــم مشكلة ههههه

"هههههههههههههههههه إنما إيه : أنا أة أنا ديه ؟ .....توفيق الدقن دا و لا إيه ؟"

من " +ايرينى+ فى موضوع حقى برقبتى .. بتاع الثورة هههههههه


احلى اكلة بتحبها ..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> تقيــم مشكلة ههههه
> 
> "هههههههههههههههههه إنما إيه : أنا أة أنا ديه ؟ .....توفيق الدقن دا و لا إيه ؟"
> 
> ...


ورق عنب 

شخص نفسك تشوفه ؟


----------



## bent el noor (17 أبريل 2013)

البابا تاوضروس الثانى

مين اللى متغاظ منة ونفسك تعمل فيه مقلب كبير


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 أبريل 2013)

bent el noor قال:


> البابا تاوضروس الثانى
> 
> مين اللى متغاظ منة ونفسك تعمل فيه مقلب كبير




هو اه طبعا بحب اعمل مقالب هههههه
بس دلوقتي مفيش حد :flowers:


رساله تحب توجهها لمين ومكتوب فيها ايه ؟
​


----------



## beso0o (18 أبريل 2013)

رسالة لنفسى :

"حبة صبر ... حبة حمااااس .... يبقى الحلم صورة وصوو ت "   

سؤال :- راضى عن نفسك بنسبة كام فى المية ؟؟


----------



## انت شبعي (18 أبريل 2013)

‏90%‎
سؤالي للي بعدي
ايهما يريحك اكثر العزلة ام الاختلاط ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ‏90%‎
> سؤالي للي بعدي
> ايهما يريحك اكثر العزلة ام الاختلاط ؟


 
 العزله

 نفس السؤال للى بعدى


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> سؤالي للي بعدي
> ايهما يريحك اكثر العزلة ام الاختلاط ؟


كل شئ له وقته
بس آلعزله أكتر ...

*,.*

سبق وحسيت إنكـ وحيد حتى وإنت وسط آلنآس ، وبتعمل إيه وقتهآ ...؟
 


 


*.،*​ ​


----------



## GoGo No Way (18 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> كل شئ له وقته
> بس آلعزله أكتر ...
> 
> *,.*
> ...



اكيـــــــــد ... الانسحاب من وسط الناس علشان اعرف اعيط كدة بمزاج ههههههههههه ...

اكثر حاجة ندمت (ى) عليها  يمكن ذكرها هنا ...


----------



## چاكس (18 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> اكيـــــــــد ... الانسحاب من وسط الناس علشان اعرف اعيط كدة بمزاج ههههههههههه ...
> 
> اكثر حاجة ندمت (ى) عليها  يمكن ذكرها هنا ...



ندمت على ان انا عملت حاجات كتير اوى زعلت والدى بيها .. و فى يوم قلت هصحى و كفاية كدا انا لازم اصالحه .. فى اليوم ده صحيت و هو ماصحاش .. توفى 

نفس السؤال ..


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أبريل 2013)

چاكس قال:


> ندمت على ان انا عملت حاجات كتير اوى زعلت والدى بيها .. و فى يوم قلت هصحى و كفاية كدا انا لازم اصالحه .. فى اليوم ده صحيت و هو ماصحاش .. توفى
> 
> نفس السؤال ..



ندمت علي ان اتعرفت علي ناس في حياتي  :smil8:



كلمه توجهها لربنا دلوقتي ايه هي ؟

​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (20 أبريل 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> كلمه توجهها لربنا دلوقتي ايه هي ؟
> 
> ​



*بـحبــ♥ــك *

تعرف تأمل او عظة للبابا شنودة حزين جداً ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 أبريل 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ندمت علي ان اتعرفت علي ناس في حياتي  :smil8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اغفرلى وارحمنى وخلينى اعيشك ...

السوال : 
شعلتك على المدفع ايه ؟ ..


----------



## Jesus is the truth (20 أبريل 2013)

بروروم 


تعرف تأمل او عظة للبابا شنودة حزين جداً ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 أبريل 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> بروروم
> 
> 
> تعرف تأمل او عظة للبابا شنودة حزين جداً ؟



 !! هو مش حزين اوى بس موثر اوى .. " بعد الموت مفيش فرصة " !! انا مش فاكر اسمو ايه بس احتمال يكون دة اسمو بس هو بياثر جامد يعنى


----------



## Jesus is the truth (20 أبريل 2013)

1- التأمل اسمة *امام الديان العادل *
2- *فين ام السؤال *؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 أبريل 2013)

ههههههه معلش اصلى لما بتاثر بحاجة بنسى السوال ... ههههههه ..

المهم .: الدنيا حر ولا برد


----------



## Jesus is the truth (20 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> ههههههه معلش اصلى لما بتاثر بحاجة بنسى السوال ... ههههههه ..
> 
> المهم .: الدنيا حر ولا برد


هههههههه 

مُعتدل :99:

اكتر نكتة تضحك ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 أبريل 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> اكتر نكتة تضحك ؟


*إللى صآحبهآ مآيضحكش وهو بيحكيهآ*  ^.^



*,.*

أجمل *إبتسآمة* حسيتهآ  ..؟





*.،*​

​


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 أبريل 2013)

مين ابتسامة دة اصلا ... ههههه !! خارج نطاق القاموس ..

ايه اكتر وقت حسيت فيه انك بنى ادم


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> ايه اكتر وقت حسيت فيه انك بنى ادم


هو فيه أوقآت ببقى بنى آدمآية نص نص ؟ :fun_lol:
هو آلبنى آدم بطبيعته بيغلط فهيكون دآيماً بنى آدم
لو قصدكـ أكثر رقياً ... *لمآ أولويآتى وإهتمآمآتى متبقآش لنفسى وبس*


*,.*

إيه هى *آخر أولويآتكـ* ..؟





*.،*​


​


----------



## GoGo No Way (28 أبريل 2013)

عمليا الصلاة  وقرايه الانجيل " بصراحة "

ولكن نفسى مثلا انه يكون الكمبيوتر لانه الان على رأس القائمة 

يعنى اتمنى ان الحال يتقلب 


بكره يوم ايه ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> عمليا الصلاة  وقرايه الانجيل " بصراحة "
> 
> ولكن نفسى مثلا انه يكون الكمبيوتر لانه الان على رأس القائمة
> 
> ...


ربنـآ معآكـ وتقلبهآ ..

هو عملياً *يوم آلإتنين* 
لكن بصرآحة أنآ مآبحسبش يوم جديد غير لمآ أنآم وأصحى  
فآلسبت عندى مستمر لسه ..!  


*,.*

*أصعب إختيآر *فى نظركـ ..؟





*.،*​

 ​


----------



## GoGo No Way (28 أبريل 2013)

هههه تمام تمام ..


الاختيار ما بين الحق والباطل ... مش كلام فلاسفة والكلام دة لالالا لان هو دة المقياس الى بيتقاس عليه اى اختيار بعد كدة ....  وديما بيكون الاختيار صعب

اصعب اختبار فى حياتك " ان امكن ذكره "


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> اصعب اختبار فى حياتك " ان امكن ذكره "



أى إختيآر مصيرى بيكون صعب
آلأصعب بآلنسبآلى متهيألى كآن *إختيآر آلعقيدة أو آلثبآت عليهآ* ...


*,.*

إيه آلشئ إللى ممكن تقول عليه "* دآ فوق إحتمآلى *" ...؟




*.،*​
​


----------



## GoGo No Way (28 أبريل 2013)

هههههههه لا انا ولا يهمنى اى حاجة ......!!


ايه اكتر حاجة بتخوفك فى حياتك


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> ايه اكتر حاجة بتخوفك فى حياتك


معنوى ولآ مآدى ..؟
مآدى بخآف من آلحشرآت خصوصاً *آلصرصآر* :new6:
معنوى مفيش حآجة معينة


*,.*

تفتكر فيه إنسآن *فآهم نفسه* 100 % ..؟





*.،*​
​​


----------



## GoGo No Way (28 أبريل 2013)

الصرصار هههههه اكثر كائن يحترم من " البنات " هههههههههه


لا مظنش لان مفيش انسان وصل للحقيقة .... وموضوع تعبير وكدة بس عموما لا 


اشد رمز عسكرى تعرفه على مدى التاريخ ..


----------



## PoNA ELLY (28 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> اشد رمز عسكرى تعرفه على مدى التاريخ ..


 
مش عارف 

نفس السؤال


----------



## GoGo No Way (28 أبريل 2013)

من وجهه نظرى الافضل والاشد هتلر ...

لما تكون لوحدك احلى ولا مع ناس واصحاب؟ " عن تجربة "  ؟.


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> اشد رمز عسكرى تعرفه على مدى التاريخ ..


*أشد وأبشع* هتلر & موسولينى​ 
*,.*

بتعمل إيه لمآ تحب* تصفى ذهنكـ* ..؟




*.،*​ ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> من وجهه نظرى الافضل والاشد هتلر ...
> 
> لما تكون لوحدك احلى ولا مع ناس واصحاب؟ " عن تجربة "  ؟.


أفضل ..! :cry2:





*كل شئ ليه وقته وآلمود بتآعه*

سؤآلى فوق 




*.،*​ ​​


----------



## GoGo No Way (28 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *أشد وأبشع* هتلر & موسولينى​
> *,.*
> 
> بتعمل إيه لمآ تحب* تصفى ذهنكـ* ..؟
> ...




!!! مش عارف هههههه ممكن مثلا اقعد كدة على 4 او 5 Am واطلع البلكونة واخد نفس عميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق وابص فى القمر 

وهنا فى احتمالين الاول اصفى ذهنى .. الثانى ادمع هههههه اه مش عارف ليه بس هو القمر كدة هههه


المهم .. نفس السؤال


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

بهدى آلنور وأسمع موسيقى هآدية ... ممكن أبص فى آلسقف مش فى آلقمر ههههـ

*..*

فى رأيكـ أيه أكتر* فكرة أو إخترآع أفآد آلبشرية *..؟



 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## GoGo No Way (28 أبريل 2013)

الكهرباء .... سلاح ذو حدين افاد كتير فى التقدم .. واثر بالسلب جامد على الانسان وصحته من الذبذبات و غيره ...


الدنيا حر ولا برد .....


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> الدنيا حر ولا برد .....


*حر**رت* دلوقتى ...


*,.*

*بتدندن بإيه وإنت قآعد مع نفسكـ* ..؟




*.،*​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *حر**رت* دلوقتى ...
> 
> 
> *,.*
> ...


حاليا ثوك تى تى جوم 
مرنم مفضل لديك ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> حاليا ثوك تى تى جوم
> مرنم مفضل لديك ​


مآهر فآيز ، بولس ملآكـ 


*,.*

*أجمل **وأسوء لحظة* فى يومكـ ...*؟*




*.،*​

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *أجمل **وأسوء لحظة* فى يومكـ ...*؟*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اجمل لحظة لما بصلى 
اسوء لحظة لما يومى يخلص والاقى نفسى موقفتش حتى خمس دقايق اتكلم مع ربنا 
كتاب بتقراه حاليا ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> كتاب بتقراه حاليا ​


روآية " *بآسيكآليآ *" لحسنى محمد
فكرتينى ليه رورو ، بقآلى فيهآ أسبوعين ومودى متشقلب مش عآرفة أخلصهآ :kap:



*,.*

إمتى بتكون* خآرج نطآق آلخدمة* ^^ ..؟




*.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> روآية " *بآسيكآليآ *" لحسنى محمد
> فكرتينى ليه رورو ، بقآلى فيهآ أسبوعين ومودى متشقلب مش عآرفة أخلصهآ :kap:
> 
> 
> ...


اما بتعصب:wub:

مين اكتر عضو في المنتدي نفسك تشوفه ؟
" ومتقوليش كلهم " :a63:


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اما بتعصب:wub:
> 
> مين اكتر عضو في المنتدي نفسك تشوفه ؟
> " ومتقوليش كلهم " :a63:



*كلهم* 
حقيقى مفيش حد معين ، بس أكيد هتكون فرصة جميلة لو حصلت 


*,.*

*أهم وقفة خدتهآ فى حيآتكـ *..؟





*.،*​


----------



## GoGo No Way (30 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *كلهم*
> حقيقى مفيش حد معين ، بس أكيد هتكون فرصة جميلة لو حصلت
> 
> 
> ...



tooOoOp sEcret  
ههههههههههههه بس عموما حاجة كويسة يعنى و فرقت جامد 


الساعة كام دلوقتى فى بلدك ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> tooOoOp sEcret
> ههههههههههههه بس عموما حاجة كويسة يعنى و فرقت جامد
> 
> 
> الساعة كام دلوقتى فى بلدك ؟


5:41 م
ويادوب اقوم البس عشان انزل البصخه:08:

ايه اسم اب اعترافك ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 مايو 2013)

هههههه طب كويس ساعتك زى ساعتى بالظبط ..

"ابونا ابرآم "  

فى سنة كام .. ولو متخرج متخرج من ايه ..


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 مايو 2013)

4 كليـــة

اكتب ميزة وعيب  شايفهم في شخصية صاحبة التوبيكـ  "إيمليـا" ؟ 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

مش اعرفها عشان اقول ميزة او عيب

اية اكتر حاجة بتضايقكم فيا ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Samir poet (3 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> مش اعرفها عشان اقول ميزة او عيب
> 
> اية اكتر حاجة بتضايقكم فيا ؟؟؟؟؟


*انا نفسى اعمل كدا فيكى :act23: 
نفس السؤال بقى*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

بصراحة بتزعل بسرعة اوى

اية اكتر بتخليكوا تحبونى


----------



## Samir poet (3 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> بصراحة بتزعل بسرعة اوى
> 
> اية اكتر بتخليكوا تحبونى


*ايوة ايوة طبعا منا عارف* :mus25:
*اممممممممممممم شقوتك يا بت بتجننى 
ههههههههههههههههههههه ورخمتك 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ونفس السؤال*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

خفة دمك وهبلك هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تتمنى تشوف مين من الاعضاء


----------



## Samir poet (3 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> خفة دمك وهبلك هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تتمنى تشوف مين من الاعضاء


*الهى تنشك فى صابع رجلك الصغير يا بعيد اللى فى بالى
هههههههههههههههه
اممممممممممممم اشوفك طبعا يا كركر
وبنت الكنيسة وحبوا اعدائكم
واثقةفيك يارب وا كوبتك افورى2 
واخويا الغالى كريس 
واستاذى ايمن
ونفسى السؤال*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

اولا الهى تنشك فى بطنك يالى فى بالى ههههههههههههههههههه
ثانيا ماهو انان متلقحة قدامك هتشوف فيا اية ههههههههههههههههه
عاوزة اشوف ابن المسيح 
وانت اكيد
ودونا
وحبوا اعدائكم
وبنت الكنيسة

نفسك تقول لمين اتلم هههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (3 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اولا الهى تنشك فى بطنك يالى فى بالى ههههههههههههههههههه
> ثانيا ماهو انان متلقحة قدامك هتشوف فيا اية ههههههههههههههههه
> عاوزة اشوف ابن المسيح
> وانت اكيد
> ...


*اللى شغال يدعى عليا ويقولى الهى تنشك فى بطنك
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
والنبى يا باشا انا غلبان اوووووووووووى
دا اناغلبان ههههههههههههههههه
بتفكر فى اية دلوقتى ربنا يسترها بقى*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بفكر فى حد بحبه

نفس السؤال


----------



## Samir poet (3 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بفكر فى حد بحبه
> 
> نفس السؤال


*هههههههههههه مناعارف بس ساكت
عععععععععععععععععععع
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مبقتش افكر مفيش حاجةبفكرفيها وانتى 
نفس السؤال* *مع انى فكرت دلوقتى  فى ترنيمة حلوة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* *فكرت انى اسمعها*
*نفس السؤال*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

نفس السؤال اية مش فاهمة
اية سؤالك
شوف سؤال جديد


----------



## Samir poet (3 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> نفس السؤال اية مش فاهمة
> اية سؤالك
> شوف سؤال جديد


*ايةهى هوياتك المفضلة*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

الرسم
نفس السؤال


----------



## چاكس (3 مايو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ايةهى هوياتك المفضلة*



*كانت القراءة بس فجأة لقيت هواية احسن .. اشوف كل حاجة قرأتها تدعو للخير و احاول احرفها و اغيرها عشان تدعو للشر .. متعة كبيرة

هتعمل ايه لو لقيت اكتر شخص ظلمك فى حياتك .. واقف قدامك مذلول .. ؟؟*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

هساعده

نفس السؤال


----------



## چاكس (3 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> هساعده
> 
> نفس السؤال



*هدبحه .. ه.. ذله
لو فرضنا انك ساعدت اكتر شخص ظلمك و سامحته .. و اول حاجه عملها تانى هى انه رجع يظلمك .. هتقول على نفسك ايه ساعتها ؟؟*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

اممممممممممممممممممممممم مش ههحاسب نفسى لان كل واحد بيبعر عن اصله

وانت هتعمل اية يااحمد


----------



## چاكس (3 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اممممممممممممممممممممممم مش ههحاسب نفسى لان كل واحد بيبعر عن اصله
> 
> وانت هتعمل اية يااحمد



*انا يا لارا مش هديله فرصة يظلمنى تانى .. زى ما قلتلك .. هدبحه بمعنى الكلمة
بس ليه مش هتحاسبى نفسك .. و مال الاصل بالظلم اللى انتى اتعرضتى له !! *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

هو اصله بيخليه يظلمنى تانى لانه متعود على كدة
وانا اصلى بيخيلنى اساعده واقف جنبه
هسامحه بس عمرى مااهثق فيه تانى
فمهتنى


----------



## چاكس (3 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> هو اصله بيخليه يظلمنى تانى لانه متعود على كدة
> وانا اصلى بيخيلنى اساعده واقف جنبه
> هسامحه بس عمرى مااهثق فيه تانى
> فمهتنى



*و حقك راح فين ؟؟ 
هتسامحى فى حقك يعنى .. باعتباره هو اللى بدأ *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

حقى ربنا هو اللى هيجيبه مش انا


----------



## Samir poet (3 مايو 2013)

فين الاسئلة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

اسال انت بقى جاكس
عشان انا ماشية


----------



## چاكس (3 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> حقى ربنا هو اللى هيجيبه مش انا



*لأ يا لارا .. افهمينى .. انتى خلاص سامحتى فى حقك
ازاى عندك امل ان ربك هيجيبهولك .. خلاص انتهت القصة بتسامحك الجميل
 انا سألتك هتسامحى فى حقك ؟؟ دا كان سؤال .. و اجابتك كانت = نعم*


----------



## GoGo No Way (3 مايو 2013)

طب بعد ما كل واحد قتل وسامح التانى .. السؤال راح فين


----------



## بايبل333 (3 مايو 2013)

والواحد من الصبح عايز يجاوب ويسال ومشروع الماهدة شغال.....
انتظر جوجو يوميين كدة يمكن الجماعة يرسو على حل


----------



## GoGo No Way (3 مايو 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> والواحد من الصبح عايز يجاوب ويسال ومشروع الماهدة شغال.....
> انتظر جوجو يوميين كدة يمكن الجماعة يرسو على حل



مش هيخلصوا ...... ههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

بتتريقوا
طيب خليكوا كدا متعلقين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *لأ يا لارا .. افهمينى .. انتى خلاص سامحتى فى حقك
> ازاى عندك امل ان ربك هيجيبهولك .. خلاص انتهت القصة بتسامحك الجميل
> انا سألتك هتسامحى فى حقك ؟؟ دا كان سؤال .. و اجابتك كانت = نعم*



مش فاهمك هسامح فى الاذى اللى هو ممكن يسببه ليا مرة تانية يعنى ولا الاذى اللى فات
حدد موقفك هتسقطنى فى الاختبار ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 مايو 2013)

اكتب رسالة لشخص ما موجود بالمنتدى دون ذكر إسمه .​


----------



## GoGo No Way (3 مايو 2013)

يعنى موجود ولا مش موجود هههههه.؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 مايو 2013)

اكتب رسالة لأي شخص موجود داخل المنتدى​


----------



## GoGo No Way (3 مايو 2013)

اه اوك كدة تمام.....

نص الرسالة " بس انت قافل الرسايل يا عم الحج هههههه انا عايز اقولك كلمتين .. انا مسيحى مش ملحد ولا مسلم و بوذى ولا يهودى ولا بتنجانى حتى ... علشان انت فاكرنى مسلم  علشان بس بسأل فى المسيحية علشان بتعمق !! كدة بقيت مسلم ههههههه ... " 

ههههههههه رسالة حلوة اهى بس المشكلة مش هتوصل :\ !!

اكتر حاجة بتعصبك ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)

ان حد بحبه يكدب عليا
اكتر حاجة بتفرحك


----------



## thebreak-up (4 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ان حد بحبه يكدب عليا
> اكتر حاجة بتفرحك




*إني اخلي حد يضحك، دائما لمن اقول او اعمل حاجة والناس تضحك اشعر بالسعادة لاني ادخلت البسمة والضحكة في وجه الغير.


عمرك في حياتك الشخصية (مدرسة، وظيفة، شارع عام) تعرضت للتمييز لانك مسيحي؟ بمعنى متوظفتش او انهنت في المدرسة او في اي مكان لانك مسيحي؟ *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)

لا بصراحة عمرى لغاية دلوقتى

عمرك حسيت بالتكبر


----------



## GoGo No Way (4 مايو 2013)

اه ..

احلى قسم فى المنتدى ؟


----------



## Jesus is the truth (4 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> اه ..
> 
> احلى قسم فى المنتدى ؟


الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية
هاتعمل اية في العيد ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (4 مايو 2013)

هخرج من " اصحابى "!!! ....

 اسمك ايه ...  >>>


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (4 مايو 2013)

هاروح المكان اللى دايما كل عيد بروح فيه وهو ...
جزيرة القطن 
نفس السؤال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)

هو بيقول اسمك اية
اسمى 
لارا
اللى بعدى
بتحب اية تعمله فى العيد


----------



## Jesus is the truth (4 مايو 2013)

لأ انا قولت هاتعملي اية في العيد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)

اممممممممممممممممم
طيب بلاش زق ههههههههههه
هانزل مع اصحابى وبعدين ارجع اروح مع اهلى الى قرايبى اللى مش اعرفهم هههههههههههههه


----------



## Jesus is the truth (4 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههه طيب فين السؤال؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)

اوك سؤالى هو
هتعمل اية انت فى العيد


----------



## thebreak-up (4 مايو 2013)

*

اروح للكنيسة وأقرأ الانجيل وأتمعن في قصة قيامة الرب من الاموات.

عندك عطلة بكرة علشان عيد الفصح او لا؟ *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)

هو مش عارفة بس اكيد فى اجازة 
الله اعلم
انا اصلا عايشة فى الدنيا دى صدفة


----------



## Jesus is the truth (4 مايو 2013)

هو فين السؤال طيب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)

يالهوتى
انا بردح من الصبح وبقول ههههههههههههههه
هتعمل اية فى العيد يا *Jesus is the truth*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (4 مايو 2013)

أول حاجة هاصلي أخويا هايمتحني في سواقة الموتوسكل أصلة تأفهه حبتين 
وبعدين هاقعد مع إخواتي وبعد كدا على الــ pc وبعدين هاروح لقرايبي وبعدين هاروح لأبويا الروحي وبعدين هاصلي وهانقعد نهزر شوية أنا وإخواتي وبعدين أكــيد هانام

ملحوظة : لا تنسى أكــل اللحمة بين حين وأخر 

نَفس السؤال ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا قولت هانزل مع اصحابى نشهيس هههههههههه
وبعدين اروح الى قرايبى
وارجع انام
مع اكل الجاتوه بقى لان مليش فى اللحمة اصلا 
اللى بعدى
تتمنى اية يحصلك دلوقتى


----------



## Jesus is the truth (4 مايو 2013)

أكل لحمة ههههههههههههه 

قولي فِكرة تصميم أصممة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)

اممممممممممممممممممممم
يادى الاحراج اللى ممتزج مع الكسوف بيدى هبل هههههههههههههههههه

امممممم مش عارف بصراحة ممكن تصمم شوية ناس فرحانة بالعيد وربنا بيشوفهم من فوق
دا اللى جاى فى بالى دلوقتى

اللى بعدى
قولى ازاى اصالح صاحبتى اللى زعلتها النهاردة


----------



## Jesus is the truth (4 مايو 2013)

قوليلها كل سنة وأنتِ طيبة ... ومع الكلمتين الحلوين دول كيلو لَحمة مع حتتين جاتوة مع نُص فَرخة مشوية مع كام أيس كريم كدا وشوية مكسرات لزوم القعدة بعد المصالح ... إن شاء الله بشوفكم فد الفــيلة ... تِعرف لِعبة تسلية ؟ بس تكون ما بين الإخوات يَعني في قعدة مع بعض كدا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)

طيب فين السؤال


----------



## Jesus is the truth (4 مايو 2013)

سلامة الشوف  


> قوليلها كل سنة وأنتِ طيبة ... ومع  الكلمتين الحلوين دول كيلو لَحمة مع حتتين جاتوة مع نُص فَرخة مشوية مع كام  أيس كريم كدا وشوية مكسرات لزوم القعدة بعد المصالح ... إن شاء الله  بشوفكم فد الفــيلة ... *تِعرف لِعبة تسلية ؟ بس تكون ما بين الإخوات يَعني  في قعدة مع بعض كدا*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)

اة لعبة بينجو 
دى انا بموت فيها بلعبها مع اخويا اللى فى الكلية 
عارفها اصلا ولا اية ؟؟؟؟؟
اللى بعدى
قولى حاجة اتسلى بيها دلوقتى


----------



## Jesus is the truth (4 مايو 2013)

لا مش عارفها 


إقرأي كِتاب بعنوان " كيف تم فداء البـشر" .. بجد جمـيل 
هو صُغير على فكرة 


قول نكتة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)

اولا اللعبة عبارة عن كتابة الارقام واللى يخلص الارقام كلها اللى كتبها يقول بينجو ويبقى كسب بس تكتب الارقام مش بالترتيب

اممممممممممممم
مرة واحد فى عيد الحب قال الى خطيبته تعالى اجيبلك هدية المهم دخلوا محل كمبويتر بعديها قالها شايفة ياحبيبتى اللاب توب الاحمر دا
قالتله اة ياحبيبى
قالها هجيبلك مانكير نفس اللون 
هههههههههه
اضحك بقى ههههههههههه

قولى حاجة تسيلنى


----------



## Jesus is the truth (4 مايو 2013)

ولا فِهمت حاجة من شرحك للعبة  

ما قولتلك إقري كتاب " كيف تم فداء البشر " !! 

إشرحي اللعبة بتاعة بينجو دي ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)

ماهو انا شرحت اهو اقرا اللى كتبته كويس وهتفهم


----------



## Jesus is the truth (4 مايو 2013)

صدقيني ما فِهمت حاجة .. إشرحيها كويس وإيه هي الارقام دي ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)

هنرسم مربع ونكتب فيه الارقام عادى 12345
بس مش باترتيب
وبعدين كل واحد من اللى بيلعبوه يقول رقم والباقى يشطبوه عليه وهكذا واللى هيخلص الارقام اللى فى المربع قبل الكل
يقول بينجو وبكدة يكون كسب


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

هقوالك احساس رائع فى اوله اوى
بس بخاف يقلب بحزن والم 
بس انا متاكدة من اللى بحبه اوى اوى بثق فيه اكتر من روحى


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 مايو 2013)

وفين السؤال ؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

طييييييييييييييييييب
انت اية رايك فى الحب


----------



## WooDyy (6 مايو 2013)

معنديش رأي

ايه رايك فى النهارده ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

عاااااااااااااااااااادى
اية رايك فى الدنيا


----------



## WooDyy (6 مايو 2013)

بايخه

امتى تفقد اعصابك ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

لما حد يكدب عليا
انا دخالة انام
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
امتى تكره اللى قدامك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> لما حد يكدب عليا
> انا دخالة انام
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> امتى تكره اللى قدامك



*عمرها ما حصلت

نفسك مين يكون معاك حالا ؟؟*


----------



## WooDyy (6 مايو 2013)

نفسي اشوف حد رخم

ايه احلى حاجه حصلتلك امبارح او انهارده


----------



## Marina coptic (6 مايو 2013)

رساله تهنئه بالعيد من شخص غالى اوووووووووووووووووى

امتى تحس انك بتترجى دموعك تنزل عشان ترتاح بس الدموع معانده معاك و مش راضيه تنزل ؟؟؟


----------



## WooDyy (6 مايو 2013)

كتير فى الفترة الاخيره للاسف بس هى فى كل الاحوال مش بتنزل

لما مش بتلاقى حد جنيك تعمل ايه


----------



## GoGo No Way (6 مايو 2013)

هههههههههه عادى وفيها ايه يعنى !!! ولا اى حاجة جديدة !!


اكتر حاجة ندمت عليها " يمكن ان تذكر "


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> هههههههههه عادى وفيها ايه يعنى !!! ولا اى حاجة جديدة !!
> 
> 
> اكتر حاجة ندمت عليها " يمكن ان تذكر "



*للاسف مبندمش 

حلم كنت بتحلمه و قررت تتنازل عنه ؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *حلم كنت بتحلمه و قررت تتنازل عنه ؟*


مفيش  ...

*,.*

لو مضطر تتعآمل مع شخص إزدوآجى .. هتعآمله إزآى ..؟
 




*.،*​​


----------



## WooDyy (7 مايو 2013)

حبيبى بحب كدة بس مش هقول ازاى

ايه رايك فى الوحدة


----------



## GoGo No Way (7 مايو 2013)

شىء رائع ....


بتحب قصص الرعب ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> بتحب قصص الرعب ؟


*مآ ورآء آلطبيعة* أحيآنـاً , رعب رعب مآقرتش 

*,.*
*
*لو تقدر تحذف حآجة من حيآتكـ وتضيف حآجة بدلهآ ... *هيكونوآ إيه* ..؟
 




*.،*​​


----------



## GoGo No Way (7 مايو 2013)

احذف كل الناس ... اضيف الله على قمة قائمة حياتى ..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 مايو 2013)

جميله الاجابه ياجوجو
بس فين السؤال ؟


----------



## WooDyy (7 مايو 2013)

اسأل انا

نفسك فى ايه دلوقتى ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 مايو 2013)

نفسي أطير 

نفسك تقول ايه دلوقتي  لأغلي انسان عندك ؟


​


----------



## GoGo No Way (7 مايو 2013)

انت موجـــــــــــــــــــــود ؟ هههههههههههههه !!

اكتر حاجة ندمت عليها " يمكن ذكرها"


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> انت موجـــــــــــــــــــــود ؟ هههههههههههههه !!
> 
> اكتر حاجة ندمت عليها " يمكن ذكرها"




مفيش حاجه ندمت عليه اووي غير ان اديت اهتمامي وحبي لاصدقاء 
طلعوا فلة  :t19:


تقول لمين محتاجلك تكون معايا بعد ربنا ؟



​


----------



## WooDyy (7 مايو 2013)

مش لاقى فى الحقيقه 

واللى بعدى ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (7 مايو 2013)

زيك بالظبط هههههههههه

نفس السوال


----------



## WooDyy (7 مايو 2013)

طب حد يجى يجاوب بقى ههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 مايو 2013)

اممممم عندي كتيير 
بس اللي محتجاله اوي اوي مفيش


أكتب جملة تعرف بيها نفسك ؟؟



​


----------



## GoGo No Way (7 مايو 2013)

كائن فضائى مجنون غريب الاطوار  يعشق المعرفة ...

اسم اكتر صديق او صديقة ؟


----------



## WooDyy (7 مايو 2013)

نقول اول حرف بس m

واللى بعدى ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (7 مايو 2013)

0 !! هههههههههههههه

انت دلوقتى عرقان ولا مش عرقان .. والسبب ههههههه !!

0 = n0 0ne !! n0body !!


----------



## WooDyy (7 مايو 2013)

نو 

ايه رايك فى الرقه


----------



## GoGo No Way (7 مايو 2013)

!! شىء كويس ... !! !!

نفس السوال


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 مايو 2013)

أحلي ما في المرأه

اكتر يوم بكيت فيه ؟

​


----------



## WooDyy (7 مايو 2013)

لا مفتكرش انه حصل

دموعك قريبه ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (7 مايو 2013)

هههههههه !! جايز ... ان لم تكن الصديق الصدوق !!


النظر فى القمر يضحك ام يبكى ام .. لا شىء ههههههه !! ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> هههههههه !! جايز ... ان لم تكن الصديق الصدوق !!
> 
> 
> النظر فى القمر يضحك ام يبكى ام .. لا شىء ههههههه !! ؟


هههههـ رأيى هيزعل آلرومآنسيين
أنآ بحب آلطبيعة آلجميلة يعنى لو ليلة صآفية وآلقمر وآضح هيبقى حلو لو بصينآ
لكن عد آلنجوم وشآيفة آلقمر يآ ليلى ، وآلكلآم دآ بشوفه أوفر :blush2:

*,.
*
*إمتى بتتعجب من نفسكـ* ..؟




 *.،*​


----------



## GoGo No Way (7 مايو 2013)

لما بلاقى نفسى بعمل حاجة زى الناس !! .. " مع العلم انا كائن فضائى " 

نفس السوال


----------



## WooDyy (7 مايو 2013)

لما بجرى ورا حد كنت قررت انى ابعد عنه

امتى بتتخنق من نفسك ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (7 مايو 2013)

لما اعمل حاجة مش راضى عنها ... !!

نفس الزوءال !! الزوءال اه انا قاصد اكدبها كدة


----------



## WooDyy (7 مايو 2013)

يابنى انت مش بتسال خالص ؟ 

اسال انا

بتحب ؟!


----------



## GoGo No Way (7 مايو 2013)

انا بسال كتير بس زى ما تقول الاسئلة خلصت و فى نفس الوقت مكسل ابتكر سوال ههههههه

.. انا فاهم قصدك بس بما انى برخم هرد كانى عبيط واقولك ..

وليه متقولش بتكره !!.. هو فى الطبيعى المفروض الانسان يكره حد !!؟

وسوالى بقى موجود فى نص اجابتى التانى


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 مايو 2013)

*,.
*
أنآ وقعت بين إتنين فلآسفة هههههـ

طيب أهآ مفروض نسأل على آلإستثنآء ... لكن للأسف فى زمنآ صغر أوى آلفرق بين آلقآعدة وإستثنآءهـآ 

*..*

بتعمل إيه لمآ مآيجلكش نوم ..؟




 *.،*


----------



## GoGo No Way (7 مايو 2013)

ههههههه عندك حق ....

لو فى الدراسة بنام علشان ماقومش اتهزق ههههههه

لو فى الاجازة بقوم اقعد على الكمبيوتر حتى لو زهقان منو !!!

ايه اكتر صفة بتكرهها ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> ههههههه عندك حق ....
> 
> لو فى الدراسة بنام علشان ماقومش اتهزق ههههههه
> 
> ...


إيه دآ هو إحنآ مش فى آلدرآسة :new6:

أكتر صفة مش بتحملهآ آلإزدوآجية 

*,.
*
*تجربة إتعلمت منهآ **كتير* ..؟





 *.،*


----------



## GoGo No Way (8 مايو 2013)

لا فى الدراسة بس زى ما تقولى بستعبط شويتين ههههههه !!

مش فاكر الزراحة اه الزراحة مقصودة برضو ...

نفس الزوءال ..


----------



## Marina coptic (8 مايو 2013)

تجربه اتعلمت منها كتير هى انى انخدعت فى مظهر القداسه لشخص و بعدها اكتشفت انه عباره عن حقاره ماشيه على رجلين يؤذيكى و انتى عمرك ما فكرتى تؤذيه و لو بحرف امامه او من وراه
بس الصراحه ده عادى لانى كتير بحس انى ساذجه شويه بس يلا الضربه اللى متقتلش تقوى و فيه رب شايف و عالم و مش بينسى

سؤالى ,,,, بتعرف تكره حد اذاك او تتمناله يتعمل فيه زى ما عمل فيك؟؟؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (8 مايو 2013)

ههههههههه اكره لا بلاش بس اتمنى يحصل فيه لمجرد انه يتعلم بس الى حصل بس بعد كدة انقذه انا من الموقف علشان ابان بطل وكدة هههههههههههههه !!

اكتر بلد نفسك تسافرها ..


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> ههههههههه اكره لا بلاش بس اتمنى يحصل فيه لمجرد انه يتعلم بس الى حصل بس بعد كدة انقذه انا من الموقف علشان ابان بطل وكدة هههههههههههههه !!
> 
> اكتر بلد نفسك تسافرها ..


فرنسـآ أو إيطآليـآ 


​ 
*,.
*
*لو ربيت قطة هتسميهآ إيه* ..؟





 *.،*​


----------



## x_philosopher (8 مايو 2013)

Leo...ya3ni asad


----------



## GoGo No Way (8 مايو 2013)

السؤال يا سيد !!!!....

طب اسئل انا ... لو جبت كلب هتسميه ايه


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مايو 2013)

اسميه رودي 
اللي بعدي نفس ذات السؤاااال


----------



## oesi no (8 مايو 2013)

هسميه باتشى 
السؤال 
ايه اول حاجة فكرت تاكلها اول ما فطرت ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (8 مايو 2013)

عندى واحد ومسميه " shEEt0S  :::  

اكتر ممثل بتحبه .. " مصرى "  لو بتتفرج على افلام يعنى هههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مايو 2013)

ههههه ربنا يخليلك شيتوس 
اكتر ممثل مصري بحب تمثيله ؟ احمد حلمي و اشرف عبد الباقي 
اللي بعدي نفس السؤال بردووو


----------



## WooDyy (8 مايو 2013)

احمد حلمى واحمد عز

التوبه  سهله ولا صعبه ؟ ولو سهله ليه الناس كلها مش بتتوب .. ولو صعبه ليه ربنا مصعبها ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مايو 2013)

كل شئ في اوله صعب
التوبة بتكون صعبة في حالة لو الانسان اتعود ع خطية معينة و مابقاش قادر يبطلها 
لكن لو فيه ارادة قوية الصعب هيهون
اللي بعدي
هل تحب العصافير ؟


----------



## Rasha_4 j c (8 مايو 2013)

*اي احب الطيور بكل انواعها ومنها العصافير ... وكان عندي طيور البادجي في بيتنا بس للأسف انحاشوا مني *

*الي بعدي سؤال :-*

*من أغدر بالنسبة لك ... البحر او الانسان ؟؟*


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مايو 2013)

فيه ناس بتكون اغدر من البحر احيانا
سؤالي
هل تعرضت للغدر من قبل ؟


----------



## WooDyy (8 مايو 2013)

مش كتير

و اللى بعدى


----------



## Seditiosus (8 مايو 2013)

اه


نفس السؤال


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مايو 2013)

اة 
اللي بعدي
هل شعرت باليأس يوما ؟


----------



## WooDyy (8 مايو 2013)

كتير للاسف

نفسك فى ايه حالا


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مايو 2013)

نفسى ابطل تفكير 
اكتر شخص غالى على قلبك


----------



## WooDyy (8 مايو 2013)

بابا وماما

وانت ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 مايو 2013)

عائلتي 
وفي ناس هنا في المنتدي ^_^


أكتر كلمه بتألمك ؟
​


----------



## Samir poet (8 مايو 2013)

*فى كلمات كتير
وانت 
*


----------



## GoGo No Way (8 مايو 2013)

!! هى فيه كلمات بتوجع !!!!!!   !!  مبقاش فى حاجة تاثر دلوقتى ههههههه

ايه اكتر فصل بيعجبك


----------



## Samir poet (8 مايو 2013)

*مش عارف 
وانت
*


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مايو 2013)

كل الفصول زي بعضها مش فارقة 
نفس السؤال


----------



## Samir poet (8 مايو 2013)

*مش عارف برصو
امممممممممممم
هدفك اية فى الحياة
*


----------



## GoGo No Way (8 مايو 2013)

ان اصل للحقيقة    

نفز الزوءال .. ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مايو 2013)

هدفي ف الحياة اني اخلص كل المسئوليات اللي عليا
نفس السؤال


----------



## GoGo No Way (8 مايو 2013)

الشعب يريد تغيــــــر السوال    

ممكن اسال انا  

مين اكتر شخص بتثق فيه وممكن تحكيله اسرارك


----------



## Samir poet (8 مايو 2013)

*انى ابقى ممثل قد الدنيا
مصر بنسبالك تبقى اية
*


----------



## Samir poet (8 مايو 2013)

*مبقتش اثق فى حد ونفس السؤال
*


----------



## GoGo No Way (8 مايو 2013)

!! بلد بشوفها على الخريطة بس ههههههه و عايش على ارضها و ترترعت فيها واكلت من زرعها وخيراتها وشربت من نيلها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه .... الخ  الخ 

سوالى فوق


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مايو 2013)

يا رب تبقى ممثل قد الدنيا و تحقق حلمك ف الحياة
مصر بلدي حبيبتي
نفس السؤال بردوو


----------



## Samir poet (8 مايو 2013)

*امين يارب
اممممممممممممم
مصر مقدرش اتغرب من غيرها
امممممممممممممممم
بحبك تقولها لمين
*


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مايو 2013)

لربي و لامي و لابويا و لاصحابي المقربين
نفس السؤال


----------



## Samir poet (8 مايو 2013)

*نفس الاجابة
امممممممممممممممم
انا ابقى اية بنسبالك
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 مايو 2013)

الولة سموره أخويا ^_^


رساله عتاب لمن توجهها وهتقول ايه ؟
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مايو 2013)

اقولها لناس كتير 
واقولهم ربنا يسامحكم 
عايش قصة حب حاليا ​


----------



## Samir poet (8 مايو 2013)

*لا الحمدلله مش عايش مايت
نفس السؤال
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اقولها لناس كتير
> واقولهم ربنا يسامحكم
> عايش قصة حب حاليا ​




أية السؤال دا يارورو ؟! هههههه 
لا ولاحاليا ولاقبل كدا :smil12:


تحب تقول لمين كلمه من قلبك دلوقتي
وهتقول ايه ؟
​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

اقول لانتيمتي اني خايفة من فراقها و اني ما اشوفهاش بعد كدة
ربنا يستر
نفس السؤال


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أية السؤال دا يارورو ؟! هههههه
> لا ولاحاليا ولاقبل كدا :smil12:
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههه اقول لجوزى
 بحبببببببببببببببك 
تقول لمين منك لله 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههه اقول لجوزى
> بحبببببببببببببببك
> تقول لمين منك لله
> ​




ههههههههه الله يسهله ههههه

بتيجي علي الجرح يارورو ههههه
أقول لصحبتي بس مش دعوه 
لان بقصد منك لله ان ربنا هو هيتصرف معاهم :t33:


تحب تقول لمين يخرب بيتك جننتي الله  :ranting:
​


----------



## Samir poet (9 مايو 2013)

*ليا 
نفس السؤال
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (9 مايو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تحب تقول لمين يخرب بيتك جننتي الله  :ranting:
> ​



الماوس ههههههههههههههه

ايه اكتر حاجه بتدخل عليها ف النت ؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

منتدى الكنيسة 
بتعمل ايه وقت فراغك ​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

بدخل ع النت
نفس السؤال


----------



## GoGo No Way (9 مايو 2013)

بدخل على النت   

اكتر عضو فى المنتدى هنا " رخم " بالنسبة ليك "بصراحة " او رخم عليك قبل كدة .... 

او بمعنى اخر عايز تعاتبه بجد مش هزار ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> بدخل على النت
> 
> اكتر عضو فى المنتدى هنا " رخم " بالنسبة ليك "بصراحة " او رخم عليك قبل كدة ....
> 
> او بمعنى اخر عايز تعاتبه بجد مش هزار ...


لو كنت سألتني السؤال ده من فتره قريبه كنت جاوبتك
انما حاليا صدقني مفيش:smil13:

اي هي قمة السعاده بالنسبالك ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (10 مايو 2013)

هههههه مش عارف .. الاجابة القادمة لا تمت بشخصيتى باى صلة واى تشابه فهو من الخيال ههههههههههههه ... عموما مش عارف بس مثلا لو حد من الناس الى قدى هتكون الاجابة ... " اخلص امتحانات " ههههههههههههه   

نفز الزوءال ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> هههههه مش عارف .. الاجابة القادمة لا تمت بشخصيتى باى صلة واى تشابه فهو من الخيال ههههههههههههه ... عموما مش عارف بس مثلا لو حد من الناس الى قدى هتكون الاجابة ... " اخلص امتحانات " ههههههههههههه
> 
> نفز الزوءال ...


ههههههه ربنا يسعدك

قمة السعاده بلنسبالي رضا ربنا واهلي عليا

اي اكتر لعبه بتحب تلعبها ؟


----------



## Marina coptic (10 مايو 2013)

بحب اوى العاب ال hidden object  او الاغراض المخفيه
نفس السؤااااااااااااااال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مايو 2013)

*بحب العب اي لعبه فيها تحدي

رقم بتتفائل بيه ياتري كام ؟
*


----------



## GoGo No Way (10 مايو 2013)

3

نفز الزوءال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مايو 2013)

8 بحبه جدااا

انت برج ايه ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (10 مايو 2013)

الحمل ...

نفز الزواءل ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مايو 2013)

*انا اسد عووووووووووو : )

انت مع ولا ضد مبارك ؟
*


----------



## GoGo No Way (10 مايو 2013)

مبخفش ...

مين  مبارك دة اصلا !!! ههههه !!

الساعة كام ؟


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (10 مايو 2013)

الساعة 3 و 22 دقيقة و 24 ثانية 45 لحظة 
اسف اسف 55 لحظة اصل انا احب الدقة 

السؤال بقى بسرعة علشان عاوز اناااااااااااااام علشان عندى شغل الصبح 
قضيت العيد فين ؟؟؟ 
__________________


----------



## Marina coptic (10 مايو 2013)

فى البيت
نفس السؤال


----------



## روزي86 (10 مايو 2013)

مع كل اللي بحبهم

نفسك في ايه دلوقتي حالا؟


----------



## thebreak-up (10 مايو 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> مع كل اللي بحبهم
> 
> نفسك في ايه دلوقتي حالا؟



*نفسي اروح للكنيسة والصلاة فيها، بس للاسف مقفلة :kap:

انهو اكتر يوم بتكره في الاسبوع ؟*


----------



## روزي86 (10 مايو 2013)

يوم الثلاثاء 

وانت؟


----------



## thebreak-up (10 مايو 2013)

*السبت. اكتر يوم بكرهه، اصله يوم تقيل.


حاجة بتكرهها / بتحيبها في بلدك ؟*


----------



## روزي86 (10 مايو 2013)

بكره عدم حرية الغير وعدم الامن والامان

بحب اهلها لانهم علي طبيعتهم وبسطاء


امتي تحس انك ندمان؟​


----------



## thebreak-up (10 مايو 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> بكره عدم حرية الغير وعدم الامن والامان
> 
> بحب اهلها لانهم علي طبيعتهم وبسطاء
> 
> ...



*لمن اقول سر من اسراري قدام حد مايتستاهلش. 


ازاي تعرفت على منتدى الكنيسة ؟*


----------



## Samir poet (10 مايو 2013)

*بى الصدفة عن طريق جوجل
اممممممممممممم
نفس السؤال
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 مايو 2013)

* بالصدفة على  جوجل 
   سؤال  مهم جدا هو جزار الحمة بيبع لحمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## WooDyy (10 مايو 2013)

بيبيع اللى بيتباع فى محلات جزاره اللحمه

ايه رايك فى الخجل


----------



## x_philosopher (10 مايو 2013)

هو ضعف....

هل هناك حب حقيقى فعلا؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

اة زى حبى انا وحبيبى

نفس السؤال يابرنس


----------



## x_philosopher (10 مايو 2013)

مفيش 

لما تسمع عن فيديو او قصة غريبة....هل تصدقها ام تعتبرها كذبة الى ان يثبت العكس؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

لما بشوف حاجة غريبة
بقول سبحان الله

مش عارفة بقى مابجيش فى دماغى غير كدا 

اللى بعدى

نفسك فى اية دلوقتى


----------



## x_philosopher (10 مايو 2013)

نفسى ارتاح م الدنيا دي.....


اللى بعدى نفس السوءال


----------



## thebreak-up (10 مايو 2013)

x_philosopher قال:


> نفسى ارتاح م الدنيا دي.....
> 
> 
> اللى بعدى نفس السوءال



*نفسي اسبح في البحر.


لو للماء طعم، بأي طعم تتمنى يكون؟ *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

اممم بطعم الفروالة هههههههههههههههههه

اللى بعدى لو شوفت حد بيكرهك هتعمل اية


----------



## x_philosopher (10 مايو 2013)

يبقى بطعم البيبسي 

اكلتك المفضلة؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

بيتزا بحبها ورقاق ههههههههههههههههههه

نفس السؤال


----------



## thebreak-up (10 مايو 2013)

x_philosopher قال:


> يبقى بطعم البيبسي
> 
> اكلتك المفضلة؟



*البرغر.

كم فنجان قهوة تشرب الصبح علشان تصحصح؟ *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

مش بحبها بشرب نسيكويك عيلة بقى هههههههههههههههههه

اية اكتر حاجة بتحبها فى حياتك


----------



## x_philosopher (10 مايو 2013)

لسه مجتش...

مين عضو هنا بتكرهه وفعلا نفسك تقول له كلمتين ف وشه؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

مافيش هو انا لحقت اكره ولا احب ههههههههههههه

اللى بعدى
اسمك اية


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مايو 2013)

*بتول 

ايه اهم 3 حاجات في يومك ؟
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

اقعد ع النت
اقعد ع النت
اقعد ع النت

نفس السؤال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مايو 2013)

اصلي 
اكل 
اناااااااااااااام

مين شفيعك ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

البابا كيرلس

مين اكتر حد بتحبيه هنا فى لمنتدى


----------



## thebreak-up (10 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اصلي
> اكل
> اناااااااااااااام
> 
> مين شفيعك ؟




*معنديش شفيع.

ازاي يكون ليا شفيع ؟ ايه هي الخطوات ؟*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

شفيع يعنى قديس بتحبه وبتطلب منه انه يتشفعلك عند ربنا ويصليلك فهمت


----------



## Samir poet (10 مايو 2013)

*فين السؤال بقى
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

اممممم
اكتر حد بتحبه فى المنتدى


----------



## Samir poet (10 مايو 2013)

*انتى طبعا يا كيروووووووووو
هههههههههههههههههه
نفس السؤال بقى
هههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

بيتر وسمورة 

نفسك تقابل مين


----------



## Samir poet (10 مايو 2013)

*ربنا 
اامممممممممممم
وانت
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

تيتة وحشتنى


اية اكتر اكلة بتحبها


----------



## Samir poet (10 مايو 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههه
الشولول
وانت
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

بيترزا ورقاق

اكتر حاجة بتحب تشربها


----------



## x_philosopher (10 مايو 2013)

الملعونة البيبسي اللي هتجيب اجلي....والنبيت كمان بس لما يبقى مسكر


نفس السؤال بقى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

كولا وسفن وميراندا تفاح اخضر كله كله ههههههههههههههههههه

بتحب تعمل اية اول ماتصحى


----------



## بايبل333 (10 مايو 2013)

بحب اقراء الكتاب المقدس ولكن مش بعمل كدة.....

نوع الكموبيتر اللى عندك.؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

مش عارفة بقى الله هههههههههههههههههه
نفس السؤال يلا


----------



## Seditiosus (10 مايو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]PTLwzuQuRsw[/YOUTUBE]


هل تسمع الشعب يغني
يغنون أغنية رجال غاضبين
إنها موسيقى شعب
لن يكونوا عبيداً مرة أخرى

عندما دقات قلبك
ترد صدى دقات الطبول
هناك حياة على وشك أن تبدأ
عندما يأتي الغد

هل ستنضم إلى حملتنا المقدسة
من سيكون قوياً ويقف معي

وراء المتاريس، هل هناك عالم تتطلّع إلى رؤيته؟
فانضم إذاً للقتال الذي سيعطيك الحق أن تكون حراً


هل تسمع الشعب يغني
يغنون أغنية رجال غاضبين
إنها موسيقى شعب
لن يكونوا عبيداً مرة أخرى

عندما دقات قلبك
ترد صدى دقات الطبول
هناك حياة على وشك أن تبدأ
عندما يأتي الغد


هل ستعطي كل ما تستطيع
حتى يمكن لرايتنا التقدم؟
سيسقط البعض، وسيحيا الآخرون
هل ستقف وتجرب فرصك؟

دم الشهداء سيروي مراعي فرنسا

هل تسمع الشعب يغني
يغنون أغنية رجال غاضبين
إنها موسيقى شعب
لن يكونوا عبيداً مرة أخرى

عندما دقات قلبك
ترد صدى دقات الطبول
هناك حياة على وشك أن تبدأ
عندما يأتي الغد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

مش فاهماك يعنى اية دى


----------



## Seditiosus (10 مايو 2013)

سوري انا حطيتها ف مكان غلط :S


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

ولا يهمك


----------



## روزي86 (10 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> مش عارفة بقى الله هههههههههههههههههه
> نفس السؤال يلا




نوعه lenovo

مين شفيعك؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 مايو 2013)

أم النور 


تقول لمين وحشتننننننننني ^_^
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

اقول لضحكتى اللى من القلب 
تقول ايه للحياه ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اقول لضحكتى اللى من القلب
> تقول ايه للحياه ​




أقولها شكراااااااا لان بتعرفيني
الناس كويس 



تقول ايه لربنا دلوقتي ؟
​


----------



## Marina coptic (10 مايو 2013)

محتاجالك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 مايو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> محتاجالك





ربنا معاكي

فين السؤال !! ^_^
​


----------



## WooDyy (10 مايو 2013)

السؤال بيقول امتى بكيت من قلبك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 مايو 2013)

WooDyy قال:


> السؤال بيقول امتى بكيت من قلبك




مش كتير 

أكتر كلمه بتتقال ليك بتفرحك ؟
​


----------



## WooDyy (10 مايو 2013)

وحشتنى

اكتر كلمه بتضايقك


----------



## Jesus is the truth (10 مايو 2013)

أنت فاشل 

أنا خايف جداً لأن أمتحاناتي قربت جداً ممكن تديني نصيجة بجد ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

ذاكر تنجح غش تجيب مجموع 
ههههههههههه
ذاكر ثم ذاكر ثم ذاكر وبلاش قعدة كتير على الكمبيوتر 
وراجع كتير بالورقة القلم 
مطربك المفضل ​


----------



## WooDyy (10 مايو 2013)

بكل بساطه : متضيعش وقت لانك هتندم

نفسك فى ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 مايو 2013)

نفسى اموت اة وربنا هههههه

نفسك تعمل اية دلوقتى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 مايو 2013)

مطربك المفضل
طبعا جورج وسوف



> نفسك تعمل اية دلوقتى


كان نفسي افطر واهو الفطار في ايدي ^,*

اغنيه مستحيل تمل من سماعها ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (11 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مطربك المفضل
> طبعا جورج وسوف
> 
> 
> ...



 نعم حد بينده عليا   

 اغنية : عصفورين - حمزة نمرة 


اكتر اغنية بتحبها .. " يعنى السوال بصيغة تانية "


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> نعم حد بينده عليا
> 
> اغنية : عصفورين - حمزة نمرة
> 
> ...


يعجبني فيك زكائك وتنوعك للأسئلة:t33:

شوف انا اي اغنيه لجورج وسوف بحبها جدا ومش بزهق منها

انت منين ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انت منين ؟


*من مصر* .. إيه يآ وثوقتى آلأسئلة دى :t33:

*,.*​ 
*إيه آلفرق بينكـ دلوقتى ومن **5 سنين فآتو* ..؟





*.،*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 مايو 2013)

زى مانا مجنونة وبعمل الحاجة وبعدين ابقى افكر هو انا عملت الصح ولا اقعد مع نفسى فيها شوية هههههههههه

نفس السؤال


----------



## WooDyy (12 مايو 2013)

ولا حاجه

ايه شعورك دلوقتى ؟


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (12 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *من مصر* .. إيه يآ وثوقتى آلأسئلة دى :t33:
> 
> *,.*​
> *إيه آلفرق بينكـ دلوقتى ومن **5 سنين فآتو* ..؟
> ...



عمرى زاد خمس سنين 
نفس السؤال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 مايو 2013)

*



إيه آلفرق بينكـ دلوقتى ومن 5 سنين فآتو ..؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*حلو السؤال ياسكروته  :  ))

الفرق بيني دلوقتي وبين 5 سنين فاتوا اني مكنتش بشيل هم اي حاجه دلوقتي بشيل هم كل حاجه.

نفس السؤال لانه عجبني ^,*


----------



## WooDyy (12 مايو 2013)

ارحموناااااااا من دة سؤال


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 مايو 2013)

* حزين ومكتأب وقرفانة وداخلى بركان  غصب  عايز  ينفجر فى حد وزعلان جدا جدا جدا
      هل بكيت  قبل كدة  على حاجة لاتستاهل واية هى   علشان نعرف تستاهل ولا؟؟؟​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 مايو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * حزين ومكتأب وقرفانة وداخلى بركان  غصب  عايز  ينفجر فى حد وزعلان جدا جدا جدا
> هل بكيت  قبل كدة  على حاجة لاتستاهل واية هى   علشان نعرف تستاهل ولا؟؟؟​*



لالا عمري مابكيت علي حاجه مش تستاهل 

يوم نفسك تمسحه من حياتك ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 مايو 2013)

تصدقي ولا يوم .. لأن كل الأيام اللي إتشنكلت فيها وسببتلي ضيق بتخليني أترمي في حضن ربنـــا،
كل مشكلة بعتبرها زيارة نعمة بتفكرني بربنا

مكان بتحب تروحه وتحس بالراحة فيه ؟
​


----------



## روزي86 (12 مايو 2013)

الكنيسة
وحجرة مغلقة عليا في المنزل بحب افضفض فيها علي راحتي

وانت؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 مايو 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> الكنيسة
> وحجرة مغلقة عليا في المنزل بحب افضفض فيها علي راحتي
> 
> وانت؟​



الكنيسة لكن القداسات فقط
لكن الاجتماعات وكدا لا مش بحس بكدا



نفسك توصل كلمه لحد انت زعلان منه هتقول ايه ؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 مايو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> نفسك توصل كلمه لحد انت زعلان منه هتقول ايه ؟
> ​


*لآ مش زعلآنة من حد* .. :Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:

*,.*

أكتر* ظآهرة* بتتمنى إنهآ تختفى ...*؟*





*.،*​​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (13 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *لآ مش زعلآنة من حد* .. :Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:
> 
> *,.*
> 
> ...




التدخين

نفس السؤال


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (13 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *لآ مش زعلآنة من حد* .. :Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:
> 
> *,.*
> 
> ...



التوك توك 
نفس السؤال


----------



## يوليوس44 (13 مايو 2013)

* النفاق والابتسامة الصفراء الون ​*
*امتى قولت يارب الارض تنشق وتبلعنى  واية هو الموقف؟​*


----------



## Strident (15 مايو 2013)

وانا باعرض ريبورت الشغل 

مستعد تضحي عشان الحرية؟ ولا بتحب "خلينا جنب الحيط"؟


----------



## thebreak-up (15 مايو 2013)

Libertus قال:


> وانا باعرض ريبورت الشغل
> 
> مستعد تضحي عشان الحرية؟ ولا بتحب "خلينا جنب الحيط"؟



*مستعد اضحي من اجل الحرية، لكن اي حرية تتكلم عنها، هل هي حرية المعتقد وحقوق الانسان وحرية الشخص التعبير عن الرأي، ام حرية الدعارة والاباحية. لأني مستعد اضحي من اجل الاولى لكن الاخيرة لا تستحق قطرة دم واحدة. 

ماهي الحرية بالنسبة لك ؟*


----------



## thebreak-up (15 مايو 2013)

*اكرر سؤالي للناس التي تفهم.

ما معنى الحرية بالنسبة لك ؟ *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 مايو 2013)

الحرية بالنسبالي كل حاجه 
حريه العقيده دا اهم شئ .. وحريه الرأي 
...........



كلمه توجهها لانسان زعلك ؟؟
​


----------



## GoGo No Way (16 مايو 2013)

انت مش هتاخر ولا هتقدم فى حياتى ...  

الزعل من دلوقتى = انسحاب.. شكرا لخدماتك ..

كلمة توجهها لاكتر صديق ليك


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> كلمة توجهها لاكتر صديق ليك


*إنتِ من أروع آلهدآيآ إللى ربنـآ بعتهآلى فى حيآتى *


*,.*

يعنى إيه " *صديق* " فى نظركـ ..؟





*.،*​​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *إنتِ من أروع آلهدآيآ إللى ربنـآ بعتهآلى فى حيآتى *
> 
> 
> *,.*
> ...



من وجهه نظري مفيييييش حاجه اسمها صداقة ^__^


قولي نصيحه لحياتي ؟؟

​


----------



## GoGo No Way (16 مايو 2013)

نصيحة فى حكمة " مبروم على مبروم ميرولش "    

نفس السوال او الطلب او البتنجان دة يعنى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> نصيحة فى حكمة " مبروم على مبروم ميرولش "
> 
> نفس السوال او الطلب او البتنجان دة يعنى



هههههههههههه هي دي النصيحه 



ثق في كل الناس ولكن لاتثق في الشيطان الذي في داخلهم ^_^


لما بتكون في ملل ومخنوق بتعمل ايه ؟؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مايو 2013)

عامل الاخريين كما تُحب ان تُعامل .

اخر تقييم جالك من مين ومكتوب فيه ايه وفي اي موضوع ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اخر تقييم جالك من مين ومكتوب فيه ايه وفي اي موضوع ؟


جآلى من وآحدة حبيبتى .. بترحب بيآ فى آلتوبيكـ بتآعهآ " آلإفيهآت " :08:

*,.*

آخر تقييم إديته لمين وليه وفين وإزآى ... وإعترف بكل حآجة :smile02 ..؟

 




*.،*​​


----------



## GoGo No Way (16 مايو 2013)

اخر تقييم  ل " شقاوة " فى الموضوع المتعلق فوق دة هههههههه موضوع دخل دماغى الصراحة 

لو كان التقييم مرة كل اسبوع كنت هتدى التقييم لمين فى المنتدى الغريب دة !! يعنى مين فرصتو الاسبوع دة !! 

من الاخر مفيش سوال قولت اكتب اى حاجة بقى !!!! هههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> اخر تقييم  ل " شقاوة " فى الموضوع المتعلق فوق دة هههههههه موضوع دخل دماغى الصراحة
> 
> لو كان التقييم مرة كل اسبوع كنت هتدى التقييم لمين فى المنتدى الغريب دة !! يعنى مين فرصتو الاسبوع دة !!
> 
> من الاخر مفيش سوال قولت اكتب اى حاجة بقى !!!! هههه


هو روعة فعلاً ^_^

ههههـ* يآ أسئلتكـ*
 بس أنآ مش بدى آلتقييم بنآء على أشخآص .. آلمشآركة إللى بتعجبنى بديهآ وخلآص
فآلحل وقتهآ إنى أحوشه لآخر آلأسبوع وأعمل جرد وتمحيص وتفحيص ... وفى آلآخر هحتآر فمش هديه لحد ههههـ 


*,.*

تفتكر مين أول حد قيمكـ فى آلمنتدى .. أو رحب بيكـ
أو أول موقف مع حد
*أى ذكرى لبدآيتكـ* يعنى  ..؟
 




*.،*​​


----------



## GoGo No Way (16 مايو 2013)

هههههههه لا الحقيقة مش فاكر !! بس الى فاكرو ان حد فاكرنى مسلم !! وتقريبا لحد دلوقتى فاكرنى مسلم ههههههههه مش عارف ليه بس مش مهم !!

نفس السوال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> هو روعة فعلاً ^_^
> 
> ههههـ* يآ أسئلتكـ*
> بس أنآ مش بدى آلتقييم بنآء على أشخآص .. آلمشآركة إللى بتعجبنى بديهآ وخلآص
> ...


كان رورو وبنت الكنيسه وكمان سمير الشاعر
نفس السؤال لانه نغنش في دماغي:smile02


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> هو روعة فعلاً ^_^
> 
> ههههـ* يآ أسئلتكـ*
> بس أنآ مش بدى آلتقييم بنآء على أشخآص .. آلمشآركة إللى بتعجبنى بديهآ وخلآص
> ...




ههههههه
اول حد رحب بيا كان اخي الغالي مارسلينو ^_^



واللي بعدي نفس السؤال ؟؟
لانه عجبني برضو 

​


----------



## GoGo No Way (16 مايو 2013)

مش هيصة هيا بقى .. حد يغير السوال ..

وانا الى هغيرو ...

اذكر اسم اغلى صديق عندك


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

marcelino  الاخ 

 كم مرة انطردت ؟؟ هنا ؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مايو 2013)

ولا مره الحمد لله مفتكرش انها هتحصل

مين العضو اللي نفسك تشوفه حقيقي ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (16 مايو 2013)

محدش يقدر يطردنى ههههههههه انا لو عايز اطرد هطرد وقت ما انا عايز ههههه بمزاجى 

نفس السوال


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ولا مره الحمد لله مفتكرش انها هتحصل
> 
> مين العضو اللي نفسك تشوفه حقيقي ؟



أنتي ووردتي ورورو وماما كاندي وكلدانيه 
^__^


نفس السؤال ؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مايو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أنتي ووردتي ورورو وماما كاندي وكلدانيه
> ^__^
> 
> 
> ...


يخليكي ليا  ياارب
وبأمانه وبدون مجامله انتي وماما كاندي وكل بنوتات المنتدي بلا استثناء 

ايه اكتر حاجه بتعصبك؟


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

انا كتير   الاخ سمير   . طبعا عدواتى الجميلة    الاخت واثقة وحبوا ولولو وبنت الكنيسة ولارا  
 مين العضو  اللى خنقك بجد  و؟؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (17 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يخليكي ليا  ياارب
> وبأمانه وبدون مجامله انتي وماما كاندي وكل بنوتات المنتدي بلا استثناء
> 
> ايه اكتر حاجه بتعصبك؟



انى الاقى واحد مش فاهم فى حاجة وبيحاول يالف فيها  حاجة مستفزة 


نفس السوال


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 مايو 2013)

* لما تكون قاصد خير ويترد ليك شر ​*
* امتى اتمنيت الحظ ؟؟​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 مايو 2013)

عمرى ماتتمنيت الحظ
لان حظى اسود
انا نفسى اقعد مع حظى واقواله مالك انا زعلتك فى حاجة ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


امتى حسيت انك مش تستاهل


----------



## thebreak-up (17 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> عمرى ماتتمنيت الحظ
> لان حظى اسود
> انا نفسى اقعد مع حظى واقواله مالك انا زعلتك فى حاجة ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*لمن جرحت مشاعر أعزّ الناس على قلبي وشفت بعنيا الدمع نازل من عينهم، عرفت وقتها إني مش بستاهل كل التعب الي تعبوه علشاني.   شايفين انا صرdp وبعترف بالذنب :t30:


كيف سمعت عن وفاة البابا شنودة؟ وكيف كانت ردة فعلك؟ سامحوني انا مقلب المواجع، اعمل ايه، نكدي  *


----------



## بايبل333 (17 مايو 2013)

لم ابعد عن ربنا والقى خيرات بتيجى واحس انها مش مهمة 


اى رايك فى حال مصر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 مايو 2013)

كنت رجعة من بره مبسوطة جدا ولقيت اخويا فتح ليا الباب بيعيط قولتله انت فقر علطول كدا
قالى البابا شنودة مات وطلع يجرى على الاوضة ولقيت ماما كمان بتعيط
بس

نفس السؤال


----------



## بايبل333 (17 مايو 2013)

> * كيف سمعت عن وفاة البابا شنودة؟ *



حزنـــــــــت جداً

اى رايك فى الفرح اللى هاروحة.؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 مايو 2013)

احسن فرح فى الدنيا
بس هو بيقوالك انت سمعت ازاى يعنى عرفت ازاى


----------



## انت شبعي (17 مايو 2013)

فين السؤال ؟
سقط سهوا و لا ايييييه


----------



## بايبل333 (17 مايو 2013)

> * بس هو بيقوالك انت سمعت ازاى يعنى عرفت ازاى *



هههههههههههههه معلش اتلهيت فى اللبس 
كنت بقلب فى التلفزيون ولقيت الخبر بيطلع على القنوات كلها 

السؤال اى رايك فى البطيخ اللى هاكله.؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (17 مايو 2013)

البطيخ .. دة من افخم الحاجات الى شفتها  

بتشجع نادى ايه اوروبى لو ليك فى الكورة ... ولو ملكش .. قولى مصر كام محافظة


----------



## بايبل333 (17 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> البطيخ .. دة من افخم الحاجات الى شفتها
> 
> بتشجع نادى ايه اوروبى لو ليك فى الكورة ... ولو ملكش .. قولى مصر كام محافظة



ههههههههههههههه
انت عايز نادى اوربى ولا عربى .؟


بتحب البيبسى .؟


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 مايو 2013)

*بشجع برشلونة  

 كيف  توصل احساس حبك الى حبيبك او حبيبتك  ؟؟؟ اشرح اوضح ابين  فسر؟؟ ههههههه​*


----------



## انت شبعي (17 مايو 2013)

طيب كدا عندنا سؤالين 
سؤال بايبل و سؤال يوليوس 
اجاوب انا ع انهو سؤال؟
اجابتي ع سؤال بايبل : اكيد بحب البيبسي بس بحب الكولا اكتر
اجابتي ع سؤال يوليوس : الاحساس بيوصل لوحده بالاهتمام بنظرة العين بالحنان بنبرة الصوت و بحاجات كتير
سؤالي : امتى حسيت انك مكسور ؟


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 مايو 2013)

كتير اخرها من كام يوم فقط  لما كنت قاصد خير مساعدة ناس  كانوا فى اشد الحاجة الى مساعدة واترد لى شر وتريقة عليا 
 وقتها حسيت الدينا سودة جدا وقولت كام كلمة ليهم كدة مش ينفع اقولها هنا فى  المنتدى  الرقابة تمنع دة ههههههههه
 السؤال
 هل البنت ممكن تحب واحد ومش سال فيها وتعمل اية وقتها ؟؟​


----------



## GoGo No Way (17 مايو 2013)

هههههه كل الى بيتكسر بيتكسر لما يكون عندو حاجة وبتضيع منو ..

لكن انا مكسور علشان مملكتش حاجة اصلا ...   

نفس السوال ..


----------



## GoGo No Way (17 مايو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> كتير اخرها من كام يوم فقط  لما كنت قاصد خير مساعدة ناس  كانوا فى اشد الحاجة الى مساعدة واترد لى شر وتريقة عليا
> وقتها حسيت الدينا سودة جدا وقولت كام كلمة ليهم كدة مش ينفع اقولها هنا فى  المنتدى  الرقابة تمنع دة ههههههههه
> السؤال
> هل البنت ممكن تحب واحد ومش سال فيها وتعمل اية وقتها ؟؟​



البنات ممكن يجاو بوك ... بس على حسب نظرية اسامة منير هههههههه الاجابة لا ...... 

سوالى ..

امتى حسيت انك مكسور ؟...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

> سؤالي : امتى حسيت انك مكسور ؟


لما اتحديت الدنيا علشان حد للاسف خزلني

انت اهلاوي ولا زملكاوي ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (17 مايو 2013)

معاك ربنا كبير الكل
انكسرت كتير اكتر م مره لاكتر من سبب
سؤالى : هل انت انطوائي ام اجتماعى ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (17 مايو 2013)

متزعلش يا يوليوس ربنا هيعوضك 
لأ مستحيل البنت تحب ولد مش سأل فيها لان الولد مفروض هو اللى يحب الاول


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لما اتحديت الدنيا علشان حد للاسف خزلني
> 
> انت اهلاوي ولا زملكاوي ؟



  بخاف يكون ضغطى واطى وبحتاج ارفعه   يبقى بشجع مين  هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## GoGo No Way (17 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لما اتحديت الدنيا علشان حد للاسف خزلني
> 
> انت اهلاوي ولا زملكاوي ؟



سوال قديم .. بس انا سوالى هو لسة فيه حد زملكاوى اصلا هههههههه 


انت شبعي قال:


> معاك ربنا كبير الكل
> انكسرت كتير اكتر م مره لاكتر من سبب
> سؤالى : هل انت انطوائي ام اجتماعى ؟



ان عاش !!..

سوالى فوق ..


----------



## انت شبعي (17 مايو 2013)

انا اهلاوية و افتخر 
و انتي يا واثقة اوعى تكونى زملكاوية و الا .....
هزعل اوي


----------



## انت شبعي (17 مايو 2013)

ان عاش ازاي ؟؟
يعنى لا انطوائى ولا اجتماعي ؟؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (17 مايو 2013)

ههههههههه  زى ما تقولى . " قصر العينى " كدة ..

 ان عاش .. اصلا !!

نفز الزوءال ..


----------



## انت شبعي (17 مايو 2013)

متقولش كدا
احنا ممكن نغير حياتنا بايدنا صدقنى احنا نقدر
ناس كتير حاولوا و قدروا
انا اجابتي مش انطوائية اوي و لا اجتماعية اوى (وسط)


----------



## انت شبعي (17 مايو 2013)

سؤالى : هل انت حزين الآن ؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> سؤالى : هل انت حزين الآن ؟؟


ايون
ولكن .......
برغم الحزن مش هحزن وهاقنعني بأني احسن ..

مين اكتر شخص بيستفزك في المنتدي؟ وممكن تقول اول حرف بس مش لازم الاسم كله عشان الاحراج


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايون
> ولكن .......
> برغم الحزن مش هحزن وهاقنعني بأني احسن ..
> 
> مين اكتر شخص بيستفزك في المنتدي؟ وممكن تقول اول حرف بس مش لازم الاسم كله عشان الاحراج



دونا  


* امتى قولت ياريت ما كنت عملت كدة  واية هو الموقف؟؟*​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 مايو 2013)

رورووو هو في غيرها ههههههه
نفس السؤال


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> رورووو هو في غيرها ههههههه
> نفس السؤال



ما قولنا  نقول تانى  
 دونا 
 نفس السؤال؟؟​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 مايو 2013)

مش بندم ع حاجة
مش البنات ارقى الكائنات يا يوليوس يبقى مينفعش يندموا ع حاجة صوح ؟  
نفس السؤال


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> مش بندم ع حاجة
> مش البنات ارقى الكائنات يا يوليوس يبقى مينفعش يندموا ع حاجة صوح ؟
> نفس السؤال



*  السؤا ل هنا انه كائنات بالظبط   ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 مفيش حد مش بيندم كل البشر بتندم لان الحياة عبارة عن حقل تجارب ممكن تنجح التجربة وممكن تفشل ويصاحب الفشل الندم لان بتكون حاطط امال كتيرة على النجاح ولكن تلاقى العكس  والغير متوقع فكل  انسان له لحظة ندم وعتاب لنفس *​ 
* السؤال مين الشخصيات اللى تحب تكون فى المنتدى ومين الشخصيات تقول ياربى ؟؟  ومين الشخصيات  اللى تقول المنتدى افتقدهم ؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## انت شبعي (18 مايو 2013)

كلامك حكم و النعمة 
كل الشخصيات حلوين
نفس السؤال


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 مايو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * السؤال مين الشخصيات اللى تحب تكون فى المنتدى ومين الشخصيات تقول ياربى ؟؟  ومين الشخصيات  اللى تقول المنتدى افتقدهم ؟؟؟؟؟​*


يآ يوليوس بآلأسئلة دى هتوقفلى حآل آلتوبيكـ هههههـ :ura1:

لكل آلأعضآء بقول "* يآ ربى* " *تخليهم *:smile02


*,.*

إيه آلحآجآت إللى مآبتفرقش قآعدتكـ مع أصحآبكـ آلمقربين ، طقوس قعدتكم يعنى ..؟





*.،*​
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> يآ يوليوس بآلأسئلة دى هتوقفلى حآل آلتوبيكـ هههههـ :ura1:
> 
> لكل آلأعضآء بقول "* يآ ربى* " *تخليهم *:smile02
> 
> ...


مش عندي اصدقاء في الحقيقه
انما لو هتكلم علي اصدقائي في المنتدي يبقي (الضحك والهزار)

*اخر رسالة جاتلك عالخاص من مين ؟ وايه مضمونها لو امكن ؟:smile02*


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش عندي اصدقاء في الحقيقه
> انما لو هتكلم علي اصدقائي في المنتدي يبقي (الضحك والهزار)
> 
> *اخر رسالة جاتلك عالخاص من مين ؟ وايه مضمونها لو امكن ؟:smile02*


 ب*عدت كتير عنك  من الاخ
SaD.AnGeL
 بس كلمات روعة الصراحة 

 مين اكتر مقدم برامج بتحبه؟ وتعجب بكلامه؟*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> ب*عدت كتير عنك  من الاخ
> SaD.AnGeL
> بس كلمات روعة الصراحة
> 
> مين اكتر مقدم برامج بتحبه؟ وتعجب بكلامه؟*​


*انا بحب الراجل ابو حملات ده:smile02 "ابراهيم عيسي"

ونعيد السؤال تاني
ايه اخر رسالة جاتلك عالخاص من مين وايه مضمونها ؟

"قصدي خاص مش عالبروفايل "
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا بحب الراجل ابو حملات ده:smile02 "ابراهيم عيسي"
> 
> ونعيد السؤال تاني
> ايه اخر رسالة جاتلك عالخاص من مين وايه مضمونها ؟
> ...



*من عدوتى لارا بنت الملك   
 مضمونها يعنى  انت اخى

 نفس السؤال؟؟​*


----------



## GoGo No Way (18 مايو 2013)

من "شقاوة " بتدينى محاضرة فى كيفية تنظيم و اهمية الوقت هههههههه 

 تقدر تعيش من غير النت لمدة .. ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> رورووو هو في غيرها ههههههه
> نفس السؤال


اخص عليكى يا ميرا ده انا بلسم ههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

> تقدر تعيش من غير النت لمدة .. ؟


لاء  مقدرش استغني عن المنتدي الحكيكه

اخر طلب صداقه جالك كان من مين ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لاء  مقدرش استغني عن المنتدي الحكيكه
> 
> اخر طلب صداقه جالك كان من مين ؟


*كان امبارح من ميرا انت شبعى 
تعمل ايه لو رفضوك من المنتدى 
احساسك هيبقى ايه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *كان امبارح من ميرا انت شبعى
> تعمل ايه لو رفضوك من المنتدى
> احساسك هيبقى ايه *​


لو عملت حاجه تستاهل اني اترفض بجد هبقي استاهل وهندم عاللي عملته
لكن لو الرفض حصل بدون سبب هفرح لان اللي مالزموش مايلزمنيش

مين اكتر حد بيكلمك خاص ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لو عملت حاجه تستاهل اني اترفض بجد هبقي استاهل وهندم عاللي عملته
> لكن لو الرفض حصل بدون سبب هفرح لان اللي مالزموش مايلزمنيش
> 
> مين اكتر حد بيكلمك خاص ؟


*انتى ههههههههه 
قولنا اسم عزيز 
على قلبك فى المنتدى 
ومش عاوزة فلسفة وتقولى كلهم 
اسم واحد فقط *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتى ههههههههه
> قولنا اسم عزيز
> على قلبك فى المنتدى
> ومش عاوزة فلسفة وتقولى كلهم
> اسم واحد فقط *​


لا ده استهبال ههههههه
كلهم بامانه بجد وانتي اولهم اكيد

معاك ارقام تليفونات مين من المنتدي ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا ده استهبال ههههههه
> كلهم بامانه بجد وانتي اولهم اكيد
> 
> معاك ارقام تليفونات مين من المنتدي ؟


برده انتى هههههه 
ولولو كمان ربنا يطمنا عليها 
اكتر شخصية مواضيعها بتعجبك فى المنتدى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> برده انتى هههههه
> ولولو كمان ربنا يطمنا عليها
> اكتر شخصية مواضيعها بتعجبك فى المنتدى ​


ربنا يطمنا عليها يارب

بيعجبني ممواضيع رورو وشقاوة وبنت الكنيسة وروز وسكروتة وحبو
وكل كل كل مواضيع استاتذي الكبااار سنا ومقاما طبعا :t23:

مين اللي نفسك تشوف صورته من المنتدي؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ربنا يطمنا عليها يارب
> 
> بيعجبني ممواضيع رورو وشقاوة وبنت الكنيسة وروز وسكروتة وحبو
> وكل كل كل مواضيع استاتذي الكبااار سنا ومقاما طبعا :t23:
> ...



توته ورورو ووردتي ^_^
ولو اي حد عايزيني اشوف صورته اوك مفيش مانع ههههه


مين من المنتدي ونفسك تقوله كلمه من قلبك ؟؟
سواء نصيحه او كلمه حلوه ليه 


​


----------



## soso a (19 مايو 2013)

مين من المنتدي ونفسك تقوله كلمه من قلبك ؟؟
سواء نصيحه او كلمه حلوه ليه

لنفسى 
نصيحه 
قومى ذكرى محدش هينفعك 

ونفسى بتقولى كده كده انت مش فاهم حاجه 
هههههههههههههههههه

============

السؤال اممممم 

مكان نفسك تزوره والسبب ؟؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 مايو 2013)

هههههههه

اكيييييد لبنان السبب لان بعشقها والاخضريكا اللي فيها بمووت فيها ^_^


نفس السؤال ؟
​


----------



## amalon (19 مايو 2013)

*London*​*الجو الغائم  يلي هنيك الباصات الحمر الشوارع الناس.. أوووف كل شي
هيدي المدينة بتسحرني بطريقة رهيييبة ^_^

لو حبيبك كان أجنبي بتترك عيلتك و بلدك كرمال تكون حدو؟*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 مايو 2013)

amalon قال:


> *London*​*الجو الغائم  يلي هنيك الباصات الحمر الشوارع الناس.. أوووف كل شي
> هيدي المدينة بتسحرني بطريقة رهيييبة ^_^
> 
> لو حبيبك كان أجنبي بتترك عيلتك و بلدك كرمال تكون حدو؟*




لو من بلدي وبيسافر بره دا انااسيب ابويا ههههههه
لكن لو غير جنسيتي لا ^_^



تحب تقول لمين أشتقتلك ؟؟
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2013)

amalon قال:


> *London*​*الجو الغائم  يلي هنيك الباصات الحمر الشوارع الناس.. أوووف كل شي
> هيدي المدينة بتسحرني بطريقة رهيييبة ^_^
> 
> لو حبيبك كان أجنبي بتترك عيلتك و بلدك كرمال تكون حدو؟*


لغتك بتجنن انتى منين بقى يا قمره ​


----------



## amalon (19 مايو 2013)

*رورو ماجاوبتي عالسؤاااال )
أنا... كوكتيل ^_^ مواليد روسيا, ترعرع سوريا, الحياة الزوجية (المستقبلية) لبنان.. بقى إنتي اختاري *


----------



## soso a (20 مايو 2013)

> تحب تقول لمين أشتقتلك ؟؟



اممممممم 

ممكن محدش لان معظم اللى بحبهم حواليا 

ممكن اصدقاء الطفوله مفتقده جوهم وضحكهم بس للاسف الدنيا مشاااااغل    

السؤال نفسه


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 مايو 2013)

هو لازم شخص !!  !! لو لشىء اعتقد هيكون " الجهل الذاتى الشخصى  " !!! حياته معاه كانت اسعد بكتيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


اخر مرة عيـــــــــــــــــــــــــط " بكيت " امتى ؟


----------



## zaki (20 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> هو لازم شخص !!  !! لو لشىء اعتقد هيكون " الجهل الذاتى الشخصى  " !!! حياته معاه كانت اسعد بكتيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
> 
> *
> اخر مرة عيـــــــــــــــــــــــــط " بكيت " امتى ؟ *​


*
من قريب حوالى 20 يوم مع انى نادرآآ لما اعيط  وميكونش قدام حد


ربنا نجانى انا وابويا من حدثة كبيرة اوى وابويا راجل كبير
انا اللى بكانى وجود ابويا معايا  وان لو كان حصل حاجة انا مكنتش هسامح نفسى ابدآ


والسؤال 

ما هو الفرق ما بين الـــ  أ   و كوز الدرة  ؟*​​


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 مايو 2013)

قولى ان دى فزورة !! 

 مش فاهم حاجة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 مايو 2013)

فين السؤال


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 مايو 2013)

zaki قال:


> ما هو الفرق ما بين الـــ  أ   و كوز الدرة  ؟



آلألف حرف ، كوز آلدرة 8 حروف :smile02


*,.
*
أكتر إحسآس لغبطكـ فى حيآتكـ ..؟
 





*.،*​


----------



## soso a (20 مايو 2013)

*


إيمليــآ قال:



آلألف حرف ، كوز آلدرة 8 حروف :smile02

ذكيه الاجابه دى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.
> 
> أكتر إحسآس لغبطكـ فى حيآتكـ ..؟
> 
> ...


*

لما تفتقد وجود شخص فى حياتك  وانت متعرفهوش معرفه كامله* *

بس الاحساس مش لغبط حياتى بس شعور غير اعتيادى ليا ان افتقد حد بشده كده غير **اهلى 

:smile02* *

نفس السؤال*


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 مايو 2013)

*,.
*
*إحسآس لغبطنى* لمآ أعيش لفترة كبيرة بقنآعة معينة عن شئ
وأكتشف فجأهـ إن حسآبآتى كآنت غلط 


___

*مسئولية ترفض إنكـ تتحملهآ *...؟
 





*.،*​


----------



## soso a (20 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.
> *
> *إحسآس لغبطنى* لمآ أعيش لفترة كبيرة بقنآعة معينة عن شئ
> وأكتشف فجأهـ إن حسآبآتى كآنت غلط
> ...



امممممممممم 

دايما فى الغالب بهرب من دور القائد 

بمعنى احب اكون ترس فى اى موضوع لكن مش المحرك الاساسى 

لكن لو اراده ربنا ان اكون انا المحرك الاساسى فاكيد بسلم بالامر واقوله عينى على الامانه اللى تحت ايدى 

===========

نفس السؤال  بغش انا هههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 مايو 2013)

soso a قال:


> امممممممممم
> 
> دايما فى الغالب بهرب من دور القائد
> 
> ...


هههههـ طب أنآ هردهآلكـ وهغش إجآبتكـ بس هه :smile01

أنآ كمآن زيكـ سوسو .. مش بحب دور آلقآئد أو بمعنى أصح موآضع آلسلطة
لكن لو قيآدة معنوية ممكن 



*,.
*
*أكبر تنآق**ض فيكـ *...؟

وممنوع تكرآر آلسؤآل 
 




*.،*​
​


----------



## soso a (20 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> هههههـ طب أنآ هردهآلكـ وهغش إجآبتكـ بس هه :smile01
> 
> أنآ كمآن زيكـ سوسو .. مش بحب دور آلقآئد أو بمعنى أصح موآضع آلسلطة
> لكن لو قيآدة معنوية ممكن
> ...



اكبر تناقض ليا 

تشوفى شخصيتين مختلفتين تماما 

لما بتعامل مع طفل ولما اتعامل مع شخص كبير رسمى 

تلاقى قدام شخصين طفل وشخص تانى ممكن حد يقول عليه متكبر او جامد او ..... كل الصفات السيئه للى ميعرفنيش عن قرب هههههههههههه 


================

طيب ايه اكتر حاجتين بتحسيهم عكس بعض فى شخصيتك ؟؟؟

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 مايو 2013)

soso a قال:


> اكبر تناقض ليا
> 
> تشوفى شخصيتين مختلفتين تماما
> 
> ...


هههههـ أنآ شكلى قدآم توأم تآنى ليآ فى آلمنتدى دآ ...؟  

فعلاً دآ أكبر تنآقض فيآ ... " *أو صفتين عكس بعض* " 
بس آلفرق إنى بكون رسمية مع إللى مآعرفهمش كفآية بعكس آلقريبين منى ... فبسيب آلإنطبآع آللطيف دآ :smile02

إفضلى كررى فى آلأسئلة وأنآ أكرر فى آلإجآبآت هههههـ 


*,.
*
*قآبلت شخصية تشبهكـ فى آلحيآة* ... *وكآن إيه شعوركـ* ..؟


 




*.،*​
​ 
​


----------



## soso a (20 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> هههههـ أنآ شكلى قدآم توأم تآنى ليآ فى آلمنتدى دآ ...؟
> 
> فعلاً دآ أكبر تنآقض فيآ ... " *أو صفتين عكس بعض* "
> بس آلفرق إنى بكون رسمية مع إللى مآعرفهمش كفآية بعكس آلقريبين منى ... فبسيب آلإنطبآع آللطيف دآ :smile02
> ...



فى اى مكان لو عمل او دراسه 

لما بقابل شخصيه تشبهنى بنجذب   تلقائى بقرب قوى منها وهى بالمثل فبنقى اصدقاء مقربيين  

============


*قآبلت شخصية تشبهكـ فى آلحيآة* ... *وكآن إيه شعوركـ* ..؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 مايو 2013)

محدش يكرر السوال تانــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى

اقابل حد مجنون زيى كدة ههههههه لا بس مثلا لما بلاقى حد يشبهنى فى اى حاجة بنجذب ليه يعنى طبيعى......


اهم شخص فى حياتـــــــــــــــــــــــك ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> محدش يكرر السوال تانــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى
> 
> اقابل حد مجنون زيى كدة ههههههه لا بس مثلا لما بلاقى حد يشبهنى فى اى حاجة بنجذب ليه يعنى طبيعى......
> 
> ...



اول واحد ربنا 

وبعدكدا عائلتي
والعيال بس ^_^


اكتر كلمه جرحتك من حد عزيز عليك ومش ناسيها لحد دلوقتي ؟
​


----------



## bent el noor (20 مايو 2013)

انتى مش عندك اى احساس


امتى تدخل اوضتك وتقعد بالساعات مش عاوز تكلم حد ؟؟؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 مايو 2013)

ههههههههه علــــى طول ههههه

اصل دية حاجة حلوة يعنى .. !!! 

مثلا تحصل لو حد قالى كلمى ضايقتنى ومش عايز ابين انى مضايق قدامو .. اركن كدة فى الاوضة واعـــــــــــــيش ...


اكتر موقف مضحك حصلك ..


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> اكتر موقف مضحك حصلك ..


كآن وقعة تآريخية فى آلجآمعة .. ومش هقول تفآصيل بلآش فضآيح هههـ 




*,.*









رأيكـ إيه فيهآ ..؟ ولو صحيحة تفتكر ليه ..؟




*.،*​


----------



## thebreak-up (21 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> كآن وقعة تآريخية فى آلجآمعة .. ومش هقول تفآصيل بلآش فضآيح هههـ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*صحيحة في حالات. وفي حالات لأ. لانه يمكن تسعى للحصول على شيء ما وتظن ان حياتك هاتصير سعيدة بإمتلاكك الشيء ولمن تمتلكه لفترة تشعر أنه لم يصل لتوقعاتك وتحس انه حياتك من دونه احسن. 

وفي حالات نعم صحيحة، مثلا تسعى لغاية ما توصل للجامعة، وانت في الجامعة ما تصدق تخلص منها ولمن تتخرج تحس بحلاوة ايام الجامعة وتتمنى الرجوع لها من جديد. 


نفس السؤال. *


----------



## GoGo No Way (21 مايو 2013)

thebreak-up قال:


> *صحيحة في حالات. وفي حالات لأ. لانه يمكن تسعى للحصول على شيء ما وتظن ان حياتك هاتصير سعيدة بإمتلاكك الشيء ولمن تمتلكه لفترة تشعر أنه لم يصل لتوقعاتك وتحس انه حياتك من دونه احسن.
> 
> وفي حالات نعم صحيحة، مثلا تسعى لغاية ما توصل للجامعة، وانت في الجامعة ما تصدق تخلص منها ولمن تتخرج تحس بحلاوة ايام الجامعة وتتمنى الرجوع لها من جديد.
> 
> ...


نفس الاجابة  

اذكر اكتر موقف مضحك فى حياتك بالتفاصيـــــــــل ؟


----------



## soso a (22 مايو 2013)

امممممممم 

كل يوم بحاول اخليه مضحك وسعيد  الدنيا مش تستاهل زعل لانها متساوييش 

ابقى اسمع ترنيمه متساويش لماهر فايز   

[YOUTUBE]q79x0kTY9wY[/YOUTUBE]

احلى ترنيمه بتحبها ومعلقه كلماتها معكـــ /معكــِ ؟ ​


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 مايو 2013)

*صياد و مالى غيرك 
 افضل فيلم تحبه؟​*


----------



## Marina coptic (22 مايو 2013)

*تزوير فى اوراق رسميه 

و خصوصا اخر مشهد بس لازم لما اشوف الفيلم ده يكون جنبى ييجى 50 علبه مناديل

نفس السؤال للى بعدى*


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 مايو 2013)

*حصان تروادة tory  افلام العربى طبعا مش بحبها  اللى قليل 
 الافلام المسيحية 
 مريم المصرية  
​*
*   اية اكتر جملة تحبها  ومعلقه معاك؟​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 مايو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *   اية اكتر جملة تحبها  ومعلقه معاك؟​*


*فيه كتير جمل جميلة* , بس مآفتكرش حآجة معلقة *"* يعنى برددهآ *"*


*,.*

*تفتكر هل يصلح موقف وآحد إنه يبين معدن إنسآن* ..؟





*.،*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مايو 2013)

> *تفتكر هل يصلح موقف وآحد إنه يبين معدن إنسآن* ..؟



لا دة كدة لو اخدنا القاعدة دى نبقى بنظلم الانسان اللى بنتعامل معاه بجد


+ ايه اكتر حاجة بتعزيك لما تكون مضايق وحزين ؟


----------



## soso a (22 مايو 2013)

اكثر حاجه بتعزينى كلمات ترنيمه حلوه اسمعها ووقت ما بسمعها اكلم ربنا من خلالها 

واكثر حاجه بتشلنى من حاله حزن وضيق ان الاقى ربنا بيرد عليا  بطريقه غير مباشر 
==============

بس بجد تدريب شخص ما كان دايما يقولى عليه  بحاول اعمله وتقريبا وصلت فى لمرحله متقدمه انى اعلم نفسى ان مفيش حاجه بالدنيا وعلى الارض يزعل 

ربناااااا موجود موجود فى حياتنا ومعانا محتاجيين ايه 
طمانينه بيه وفيه الامان 
حب ما فى حد بيحبك قده 
فرح حتى فى عز الالم معاه الفرح والسلام 

===============

نفس السؤال للبعدى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مايو 2013)

> ايه اكتر حاجة بتعزيك لما تكون مضايق وحزين ؟


فوررررا بروح اسمع اي تأمل للبابا شنودة
وخصوصا تأمليين .. ربنا موجود .. ولا تخف لاني معك

التأمليين دول فيهم كمية تعزية وراحه عجيبه

بتحب الشيبسي بطعم ايه اكتر حاجه ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> فوررررا بروح اسمع اي تأمل للبابا شنودة
> وخصوصا تأمليين .. ربنا موجود .. ولا تخف لاني معك
> 
> التأمليين دول فيهم كمية تعزية وراحه عجيبه
> ...


*الملح والشطة والليمون 
مشروبك المفضل 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2013)

بيبسى

ونسيكيويك هههههههههههههههههههه


اكلتك المفضلة


----------



## GoGo No Way (26 مايو 2013)

الملـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوحة هههههههههه

اكتر موقف مضحك معاك " بالتفاصيل "


----------



## soso a (26 مايو 2013)

soso a قال:


> امممممممم
> 
> كل يوم بحاول اخليه مضحك وسعيد  الدنيا مش تستاهل زعل لانها متساوييش
> 
> ...




سؤال مكرر  

=====

ايه احساسك لو امتحانك جه كله من المحذوف ؟؟ وليه ؟؟


----------



## Marina coptic (27 مايو 2013)

*انا اساسا مكنتش بعرف اذا كان الامتحان اللى بين ايديا ده من المقرر و لا من المحذوف لانى و لا كنت بحضر محاضرات النظرى و لا كنت بذاكر اصلا بس الشهاده لله فى العملى شغل ايدى تحفه تساهيل من ربنا باه 
عشان كده احساسى عادى جدا لو جه الامتحان من المحذوف و لا اى اندهاااااااااااش


نفس السؤال للى بعدى*


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 مايو 2013)

soso a قال:


> ايه احساسك لو امتحانك جه كله من المحذوف ؟؟ وليه ؟؟


أكيد هتصدم وهجيب ألوآن وآلذى منه :t31: ... وأكيد بردو هتكون غلطتى وإلآ كآنت آلدفعة كلهآ إعترضت

بس أنآ مش بيأس يعنى هحآول أجآوب بأى شكل ،
*هو آلتأليف وآلإخرآج بيحلى غير فى آلإمتحآن* leasantr


*,.*

*أكتر مآدة* كنت أو مآ زلت *بتبدع فيهآ *فى آلإمتحآنآت *^_^* ..*؟*





*.،*
​ 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)

احم احم
كنت ببدع فى التربية الوطنية
واجيب 17 من 20 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نفس السؤال للى بعدى


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 مايو 2013)

بما انى لسة " صغنن " هههههههه

فى الى ببدع فيه ال mathmatics بكل فروعة عموما algebra >>> geometry >>> statstics 



اسمك ايــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)

لارا

وانتا سمك اية


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 مايو 2013)

جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورج . 

اخر مرة بكيت\ى امتى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)

النهاردة

اخر مرة ضحكت من قلبك


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> النهاردة
> 
> اخر مرة ضحكت من قلبك



ههههههههههههههههه مش فاكر .. !!!  ولا هفتكر ههههه

نفس السوال ..


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)

امممممممممممم مش فاكرة كان من زمان اوى

اخر مرة عيطت فيها


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 مايو 2013)

يعنى قولى كدة من شوية كنت عايز اعيط بس معرفتش هههههههه بحب اعيط على انفراد هههههههههههه


الدنيا زى المرجيحة يوم .... و .... " اكمل "


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)

يوم تحت وفوق

ههههههههههههههههههه
فيها خلق عايشة ومرتاحة وفيها ناس مش فوق
وانا ماشى بتمرجح فيها من تحتتتتتتتتتتت لفوق هههههههههههههههههههههههه

يلا بقى على مااظن ان الاغنية كدة صحح


اكترمسلسل بتحبه


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 مايو 2013)

هههههههههه اه مظبوطة ...

مسلسل كان بيجى زمان اسمو  " فارس بلا جواد " لمحمد صبحى مكنش ليه حل ..


نفس السوال .


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)

بحب 
اممممممممممممممم
مسلسل عائلة مجنونة جدا
واو بموت فيه

اكتر حاجة بتحبها تعملها


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 مايو 2013)

!!! مش فاكر.. !!

نفس السوال .؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)

انى امسك خدود الاطفال الصغيرة اعملها زى الفطيرة فى ايدى زى الشركسية اللى فى توقيعى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بتكره اية


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> انى امسك خدود الاطفال الصغيرة اعملها زى الفطيرة فى ايدى زى الشركسية اللى فى توقيعى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بتكره اية



 هههههههه شريرة يعنى .,,, 

ههههه زى ايه  !!! هى دى مش اسم لغة !! هههه او اسم سكان منطقة يعنى ..؟! 




مش فاكر برضو هههههههههههه .. نفس السوال ..


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)

شركسية دى سمعتها منى وانا بحلم ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اممم اكتر اكلة بتحبها
وبمناسبة كدة انا رايحة اتغدى وابقى ارجع


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> شركسية دى سمعتها منى وانا بحلم ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اممم اكتر اكلة بتحبها
> وبمناسبة كدة انا رايحة اتغدى وابقى ارجع



 هههههههه طب كويس ... انا عندى تفسير للكلام دة بس مش فى موضوع علمى هنا يعنى هههههه


" ملــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوحة " هههههههههههه  

اوك اتفضلى بالهنى والشفى ...


اكتر مشروب ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مايو 2013)

بحب الكوفي ميكس جدااااااااا

اخر موضوع نزلته في المنتدي كان بعنوان ايه؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 مايو 2013)

الفرق بين الملحد وضعيف الايمان .

نفس السوال .


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مايو 2013)

*اهاا 
موضوعي الاخير كان بعنوان
اللي مش هيدخل يفتكر معايا هينددددم

ايه اكتر ماده بتكرها ؟
*


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 مايو 2013)

الدراسات .. بس للاسف ليها لزمة .. بس معرفش ايه اللزمة بتاعتها 

كدا ممكن نقول العربى  

نفز الزوءال ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مايو 2013)

الانجلش

لونك المفضل؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 مايو 2013)

لون الحيــــــاة .. " الاخضــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 

نفس السوال ..


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)

الروز

مشروبك المفضل


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 مايو 2013)

ميرنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا 

اكلتك المفضلة؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مايو 2013)

بعشق الاسماك بكل انواعها

مطربك المفضل ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 مايو 2013)

مطرب بس يبقى حمزة نمرة .. 

لكن لو Band  يبقى cairokee 

نفس السوال ..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مايو 2013)

هو علي طول نفس السؤال مفيش مره انت تفكر في سؤال
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





انا بحب *جورج وسوف 
*ايه اكتر بلد نفسك تزورها؟

واياك تجاوب وتقولي نفز الزؤال


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هو علي طول نفس السؤال مفيش مره انت تفكر في سؤال
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ربنا يخليكى ربنا يخليكى المعجبين كتير مش عارف اتصور مع مين ولا مين هههههههه

نفسى ازور المانيا او الصين ..

مش هقول نفز الزوءال ... توء توء 

هقول نفس السوال ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> ربنا يخليكى ربنا يخليكى المعجبين كتير مش عارف اتصور مع مين ولا مين هههههههه
> 
> نفسى ازور المانيا او الصين ..
> 
> ...




:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:
:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:
:wub::wub::wub::wub:
:wub::wub::wub:
:wub::wub:
:wub:


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:
> :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:
> :wub::wub::wub::wub:
> :wub::wub::wub:
> ...



  فهمت انا ايه دلوقتى !! :t31:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> فهمت انا ايه دلوقتى !! :t31:


انت عصبتني:wub:

انا نفسي اروح باريس:t13:

ايه اخر رساله جاتلك عالموبيل ومن مين وايه مضمونها ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 مايو 2013)

انا فى الاغلب بتجيلى رسائل من موبينيل وكدة وبمسحها ولكن اخر رسالة ممسحتهاش هههههههه

كانت من جوجل بتاعت اكونت ال gmail كان الكود بتاعه وكدة ..

وكان مكتوب فيها الكود ..

لكن مش شخص !! حد يبعتلى رسالة هههههههه محدش يعرفنى اصلا " انا المجهول " 

نفس السوال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> انا فى الاغلب بتجيلى رسائل من موبينيل وكدة وبمسحها ولكن اخر رسالة ممسحتهاش هههههههه
> 
> كانت من جوجل بتاعت اكونت ال gmail كان الكود بتاعه وكدة ..
> 
> ...


هههههههههههه
اخر رساله جاتلي من مينا ابن اختي كنت بعتاله رساله بهنيه فيها لانه نجح :999:فابعتلي رساله يرد عليا :t13:

لو قدامك فيلمين                 واحد عربي رومانسي , والتاني اجنبي رعب هتتفرج علي انهي ؟




ايااااااااااك تقولي نفس السؤال بجد مش هارد:smi411:


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 مايو 2013)

اجنبى رعب طبعا

تعرف\ى .. اى نادى عالمى .. ؟ !! اسم نادى .. ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> اجنبى رعب طبعا
> 
> تعرف\ى .. اى نادى عالمى .. ؟ !! اسم نادى .. ؟


نادي الشمس :t13:

نادي الاهلي طبعا عالمي:kap:

نفس السؤال:a63:


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 مايو 2013)

اقصد نادى اجنبى يعنى ههههههه طبعا الاهلى وصل العالمية  

انا اهلاوى طبعا ..

بس الاندية الى اعرفها كتيرة ههههههههههه وابرزها .. البرشا وبحبها من زمان و  البايرن ميونخ وطبعا بحبه .. قبل كمان ما يبقى موضة 

انا عديتها المرة دى بلاش نفس السوال هههههههههه

هواياتك ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)

الرسم
نفس السؤال


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> الرسم
> نفس السؤال




الشعر والرسم والرغي ^__^


ايه هي الحاجه اللي لازم تعملها كل يوم ؟؟
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)

اكب مياه على اخويا وهو نايم
نفس السؤال


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 مايو 2013)

مفيش حاجه معينه 


اكتر اسم دلع بتحب الناس يقوله ليك ؟
​


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 مايو 2013)

gogo   ههههههههههه

نفس السوال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)

يويو

اكتر كلمة بتكرها


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 مايو 2013)

!! طبيعى اى شتيمة .. بس لو هتكون صفة متداولة هتكون " كداب " 

نفس السوال ..


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 مايو 2013)

شتيمه معينه ^_^


تحب توجهه رساله لمين وفيها ايه ؟؟
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)

يازبالة 
الكلمة دى بتعصبنى اوى

اكتر كلمة بتحبها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)

احب اوجه رسالة الى بنت الكنيسة واقوالها
اتئنى واستنى واهدا واوعك ياطربش تتطلع
ههههههههههههههههههه

نفس السؤال


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 مايو 2013)

مش فاكر كلمها بحبها هههههههههههه !!
نفس السوال ..


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صدقت لما قلت عليكي مجنونه ههههه


اوجه رساله لحد كدا
زعلي صعب علي فكره 



تقول ايه لربنا دلوقتي ؟؟



​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

*محاتجلك يارب وبحبك

تقول لمين دلوقتى انت مش تستاهل*


----------



## چاكس (28 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> *محاتجلك يارب وبحبك
> 
> تقول لمين دلوقتى انت مش تستاهل*



*مش يستاهل ايه يعنى ؟؟؟*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

مش تساهل اى حاجة
اللى تفهمه يااحمد قوله ههههههه


----------



## bent el noor (28 مايو 2013)

اكيد فى حد هاقوله مش تستاهل بس مش هاقول هو مين 



إن الله حليمٌ ستار يا أخت لارا هههههههه

وحتى عمرى ماهاقولها فى وشه انا هاخليه يحسها بس 


ايه اكتر مصيف بتحب تروحه وليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

بحب اروح عند عمى فى مصر
ياه على القعدة بتبقى تحففففففففففففففففففة

اية اكتر مكان بتحب تروحها


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> بحب اروح عند عمى فى مصر
> ياه على القعدة بتبقى تحففففففففففففففففففة
> 
> اية اكتر مكان بتحب تروحها




الحديكه ^_^ وسط اللون الاخضر والازهار :t33:








​


----------



## GoGo No Way (28 مايو 2013)

هههههههه ... العالم مجرد سواد معنوى ولكن ما بك سواد مرضى .... !!! لن تفرق .. فالسواد المعنوى يودى الى كل الامراض ولكن السواد المرضى يكفى ما فيه .

بتسمع \ى اغانى شعبي ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 مايو 2013)

*لا طبعا بيجيلي صداع منها

امتي اخر مره خرجت اتفسحت ومع مين ورحتوا فين ؟
*


----------



## GoGo No Way (28 مايو 2013)

يوم السبت الى فات مع  من يدعون "اصحابى" هههههههه روحت aqua park

نفس السوال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 مايو 2013)

*خرجت النهارده الصبح مع ماما لفينا شويه علي المحلات واشتريت طقميين*






مين اكتر ممثل بتحبه؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (28 مايو 2013)

يا بختك هههههههههههههههه

!! عادل امام 

نفس السوال ..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 مايو 2013)

*بحب احمد حلمي
ايه اخر نكته سمعتها ؟

وغير السؤال لان معنديش اجابه *


----------



## GoGo No Way (28 مايو 2013)

ولا انا عندى اجابة هههههههههههههههه

احسن مغنى غير جورج ههههههههههه ...؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه 

فيروز , ورده, نجاه , حليم , ام كلثوم

وائل جسار , اليسا , شيرين .

نفس السؤال؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> فيروز , ورده, نجاه , حليم , ام كلثوم
> 
> ...



شيرين ....حليم .....ورده ....ام كلثوم ....وكاظم
اغلب اللي عندك هههه


ماهو جمع كلمه نعناع ؟؟ هههه
​


----------



## GoGo No Way (28 مايو 2013)

نعناع اصلا جمع 

جمع كلمة امبراطور .. " دى بجد مش هزار "


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> نعناع اصلا جمع
> 
> جمع كلمة امبراطور .. " دى بجد مش هزار "




امبراطوررات ^_^












​


----------



## GoGo No Way (29 مايو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> امبراطوررات ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



عموما جمعها اباطرة هههههههههههههه 

انا مبحسش اصلا هههههههههههههه

نفس السوال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

لما صاحبتى باعتنى

اكتر حاجة فرحتك فى حياتك


يلا احياة اهلك ياجوجو تقوالى اان مبفرحش اصلا هههههه


----------



## GoGo No Way (29 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> لما صاحبتى باعتنى
> 
> اكتر حاجة فرحتك فى حياتك
> 
> ...



مش هزعلك 

انا اصلا مبفرحش ههههههه اه بجد  ههههههههه

نفس السوال


----------



## soso a (29 مايو 2013)

> اكتر حاجة فرحتك فى حياتك



كل يوم بيعدى علينا بخير وسلام بيكون نهايته مملوءه فرح 

نفس السؤال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

مافيش بصراحة

اكتر حاجة بتكرهها


----------



## GoGo No Way (29 مايو 2013)

هههههههههه مفيــــــش !! 

مش فاكر !!! يمكن  " انا " !! تنفع اجابة ؟ .!

نفس السوال ..؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

انا برضه

اكتر اكلة بتموت فيها


----------



## GoGo No Way (29 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههه .. 

ملوحــــــــــــــــــة 

نفس السوال .. ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

رقاق

اسال انت مرة هههههههههههههههه

اية اكتر فسحة بتحبها


----------



## GoGo No Way (29 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> رقاق
> 
> اسال انت مرة هههههههههههههههه
> 
> اية اكتر فسحة بتحبها



اروح ملاهى ...

ليك اصدقاء ؟  ولو فى عددهم قد ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

اة ليا
2
نفس السؤال


----------



## GoGo No Way (29 مايو 2013)

.....0.....


   نفسك تسافر\ى فين ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

تركيا
نفس السؤال


----------



## GoGo No Way (29 مايو 2013)

المانيا ...

متكرريش السوال ...

الدنيا حر ولا الجو حلو ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

حلو

نفسك فى اية دلوقتى


----------



## GoGo No Way (29 مايو 2013)

نفسى فى حد يجاوبلى على سوال كاتبه فى قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة يقنعنى ههههههههه

المغنى المفضل ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

رامى جمال

المغنية المفضلة


----------



## GoGo No Way (29 مايو 2013)

!! مش عارف !! 

يمكن  فيــــــــــــــــــــروز ...


ممثل ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

احمد عز
ممثلة


----------



## GoGo No Way (29 مايو 2013)

مفيــــــــش ..

نفس السوال.


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

مى عز الدين

اكتر اغنية بتحبها


----------



## GoGo No Way (29 مايو 2013)

عصفورين .. حمزة نمرة ..

اكتر فيلم عربى بيعجبك ...


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

نهر الحب
نفس السؤال


----------



## GoGo No Way (29 مايو 2013)

... !!!فيلم  على جثتى .. و اسف على الازعاج .." عموما كل افلام احمد حلمى الجديدة .
فيلم اجنبى ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 مايو 2013)

مفيش فلم معين بحب افلام كتيير 
ممكن افلام توم كروز ^_^







الاجابه بصراحه  ههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

احم
هكتب عليه

اللى مش عاجبه اسلوبى يدينى دبدوبى ههههههههههههههههههههههه

نفس السؤال


----------



## soso a (30 مايو 2013)

Jesus loves me 




ايه اكثر موقف حسيت ان ايد ربنا شغاله معاك فى الموضوع ده او الموقف ده ؟؟ 

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)

احم احم 
هو موقف كدة بس احب احتفظ بيه لنفسى

اية اكتر شعور وحش حسيته وامتى


----------



## GoGo No Way (30 مايو 2013)

مش فاكر ... هههههههههههه 

نفس السوال ..


----------



## انا مش معاكم (30 مايو 2013)

اكتر شعور وحش كان شعورى بالانتقام
لما انفصلت عن خطيبتى وكان من سنة ونصف تقريبا 

*تقدر تغير ديانتك لو اكتشفت انها على خطأ ؟*​


----------



## GoGo No Way (30 مايو 2013)

لو على خطأ   الاجابة طبعا ايوة .. !!! مادام متاكد انها على خطا !!

نفس السوال


----------



## انت شبعي (30 مايو 2013)

مش فاكرة 
نفس السؤال


----------



## انت شبعي (30 مايو 2013)

سوري جاوبت ع سؤال تانى
لو عرفت الديانة الحقيقية هعتنقها دون تردد 
نفسسسس السؤال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)

ايوة لو عرفت انها ديانة غلط

اكتر شعور حسيته جرحك


----------



## GoGo No Way (30 مايو 2013)

ولا يهزنى حاجة هههههههههه

نفس السوال ..


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)

والنحمة مش مجاوبة
كل شوية نفس السؤال نفس السؤال هههههههههههههههه

لما صاحبتى باعتنى
اسال انت بقى


----------



## GoGo No Way (30 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههه اوك ..

اسم اى مغنى شعبى تعرفه \ يه


----------



## انا مش معاكم (31 مايو 2013)

*شعبولا *

*مين اكتر واحد فى المنتدى نفسك تبقى جمبه *
*كصديق واخ وحبيب وزوج ؟*​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

كصديقة حبو اعدائكم
و انت ؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

بنت الكنيسة
نفس السؤال


----------



## GoGo No Way (31 مايو 2013)

يو جودعان ما هو السوال عيب برضو ميصحش 

:giveup:

هههههههه اصل السوال اتكرر كتير ... 

سوال تانى بقى وانا الى هسأل


لو صاحبك \ بتك باعك\تك علشان واحد\ه هتكلمه\ يه تانى ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

ببصلها من تحت لفوق لما اشوفها هههههههههههههههههه

لو حد ظلمك جاء كلمك هترد عليه


----------



## soul & life (31 مايو 2013)

*على حسب درجة الظلم دا كان  ايه بالظبط فى ظلم  او قسوة ممكن تغتفر وتعدى وننساها  ونفتح صفحة جديدة مع الشخص اللى ظلمنى او اتعامل معايا بقسوة ويمكن كمان اهانة 
لكن احيانا نوعية الظلم  بترتب عليها هنعرف نتعامل مع الشخصية دى تانى او لا  .. حتى لو كنا بداخلنا بنقول الله يسامحه او يسامحها وخلاص الموضوع انطوى لكن حكاية اننا نفتح صفحة جديدة  مع الشخصية دى بتكون صعبة

السؤال   ايه الامنية او الحلم اللى نفسك تحققه*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

ابلع الاكل اللى فى زورى واقف فى زورى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اللى بعدى
اكتر حاجة بتحب تعملها اول ماتصحى


----------



## GoGo No Way (31 مايو 2013)

اشغل البتاع دة 

نفس السوال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

اشغل البتاع دا برضه هههههههههههههههههههه

اللى بعدى

اية اكتر امنية بتتمنها


----------



## soul & life (31 مايو 2013)

*بتمنى  ابنى لما يكبر يكون راهب دى امنية عندى بالرغم انى حاسة انها امنية مش هتتحقق وبنتى تطلع دكتورة او مهندسة

ايه اكتر حاجه بتحب تعملها فى الصيف الاجازة يعنى*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

اممممممممممممممممم
اقوم من النوم
اولع البتاع دا
وبعدين ابقى اروح الكنيسة

نفس السؤال


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

اولع البتاع دا بردو هههههه
نفس السؤال


----------



## انا مش معاكم (31 مايو 2013)

*انا كمان بولع البتاع ده *

*نفـــــس الســـــــــؤال*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

قولت اولع البتاع دا اوفين هههههههههههههههههههههههه


بطلوا تقولوا نفس السؤال بلاش تعصبونى ههههههههههههههههه


امم سؤالى انا بقى

اكتر مرة حسيت انك فرحان كانت امتى


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

مش فاكرة 
و انت ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

يابت هضربك يابت

اخر مرة حسيت انى فرحانة
النهاردة وانا بشترى مع قريبتى حاجات فرحها
عشان حسيت انها هتموت من الفرحة

امممممممممممم سؤالى


امتى كنت عاوز تسافر بعيد عن الناس


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

ههههههه الف مبروك لقريبتك و عقبالك انتي كمان ياستى 
اجابتى على طول نفسي اسافر و طفشانة من عيشتي يا اوختشي 
نفس السؤال بردو غتاتة بقى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

انتى حرة انا عضى وحش ههههههههههههههههههههههه


يالهوتى يااختشى علطول علطول
احسن انا مشغلنى الفلبينية اللى جايبنها ههههههههههههه
بيعاملونى وحش اوى يااختشى


اية رايك فى صداقة النت


----------



## انا مش معاكم (31 مايو 2013)

*لما سبت خطيبتى *

*امتى تحس انك عايز تعيط ؟*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

لما بتجبر على حاجة مش عاوزها


نفس السؤال


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

عضي و لا يهمك انا عندي حصانة ضد العض خلاص جسمي نحس ههههههه
معلش يا بنتي هذا هو حال الجميع 
ما تكلمينيش عن صداقة النت احسن انا جربتها اكتر م مرة و فشلت
و انتي ؟
هنقطك النهاردة ههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه اخرى اللى فى رجلى هههههههه وهنزله على دماغى هههههههههه


امممممممممممممممممممم
مش فاشلة
ومش ناجحة

عادية بس بلاش الثقة فيها اوى



السؤال


اية اكتر شعور حسيته النهاردة


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 مايو 2013)

لما أحس إني بعيد عن ربنا

تشبه لحد من الفنانيين ؟ .. مين هو ؟
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

امممممم
ام التواضع اللى انا فيه
بيقولوا
شبه سمر



نفس السؤال


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

ههههههه اة بحسب 
لا يا لولو هى بتبدأ كويسة و تقلب بغم ههههههه
شعور حسيته النهاردة انى عاوزة اعض اتنين هنا ف المنتدى عارفين نفسهم كويس 
و انتي ؟
‏( مفيش فايدة هنقطك يعنى هنقطك  )


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

مش هرد بقى على فكرة
ها
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
العبى مع روحك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

سمر مين دى يا بت احنا هنفشر ع بعتشينا هو فيه فنانة اسمها سمر ؟
انا شبه نانسى عجرم بس على احلى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

فاطمة يابت فاطمة المسلسل التركى يانصيبة هههههههههههههههه


----------



## انا مش معاكم (31 مايو 2013)

*الحقيقة معرفش انا شبه مين *

*بس اللى اعرفه ان حلو ومش وحش *

*شخص تمنيت ان يبقى معك طول العمر ؟*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

حبيبى اللى بموت فيه 



نفس السؤال


----------



## bent el noor (31 مايو 2013)

نفس الاجابة 





نفس السؤال. ... ههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

هههههههه
طيب انا اجاوب اقول اية ياجبابرة هههههههههههههههه


----------



## انا مش معاكم (31 مايو 2013)

*هو شخص لا اعرفه قد يكون لى حبيب او يكون صديق *
*مازال البحث جارى *

*اسم حبيبك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ثنائى *​


----------



## bent el noor (31 مايو 2013)

ماشي هاسال سؤال تانى

بتستعملى معجون سنان اسمه ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

الاول انا مش معاكم

مش هقول الاسم

بس

 اسمه فيه حرف التاء هههههههههه


سؤال بنت النور
سيجنال
هو فى غيره


اللى بعدى
اية اكتر حاجة نفسك تعملها


----------



## انا مش معاكم (31 مايو 2013)

*آكل جيلاتى بندق وتوت وزبادى*

*نفس السؤال *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

امممممممممممممم
اقوم اعمل كيكة بالشيكولاتة

نفسى فيها
هههههههههههههههه


اكتر شعور حسه دلوقتى


----------



## انا مش معاكم (31 مايو 2013)

*جعاااااااااااان *

*نفس السؤال*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

اممممممممممم
فرحانة


اللى بعدى

نفسك الزمن يرجع لورا


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

ما تجاوبيش و اتبطي يا نصيبة ادي فرصة لغيرك يجاوب
انتي واخدة الموضوع لحسابك


----------



## bent el noor (31 مايو 2013)

شعور جميل مبسوطة وفرحانة ومتعزية جداااااا



مين من القديسين بتحبى تسمعى قصته طول الوقت وماثرة فيكى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

الانبا كاراس


نفس السؤال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

ماشى ياانتى شبعى
خليكى فاكرها
ها
هئ هئ
زحلانة انا


----------



## bent el noor (31 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ما تجاوبيش و اتبطي يا نصيبة ادي فرصة لغيرك يجاوب
> انتي واخدة الموضوع لحسابك



اللله يخليكى ياشبعى
ايه البت دى مش مديانى فرصه اجاوب ولا اسال:t32:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

ولله اتلميتوا عليا
ماشى ماشى
هعمل فيكم عمايل
وكله بما يرضى الله


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

هههههه اسمي انت شبعي يعنى الرب يسوع هو شبعي قولولي يا ميرا لو تحبوا 
ربنا يخليكي انتى كمان يا بنت النور سيبيهالى انا هظبطهالك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

امممممم انا خارجة
اخسوا عليكوا ياوحسين
دى اخرة البيبسى اللى كنتوا بتشربوا على حسابى
فسحوا فسحوا خلينى اخرج


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

فسحنا اهو يا اوختشى يلا اخرجي بقى ههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

لا عجبنى المكان هنا
ها
هههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

هههههه خلاص خليكي انتي و هخرج انا اووووف


----------



## bent el noor (31 مايو 2013)

رايحة فين يالارا  
مانشتغناش عنك ابدا ولا عن دمك الخفيف ياقمرايه 


ايه اكتر حاجة تحبى تعمليها غير مناغشة الاعضاء فى المنتديات ههههههه


----------



## انا مش معاكم (31 مايو 2013)

*هل انت متزوج ؟؟*​


----------



## Samir poet (31 مايو 2013)

*لا  مش متجوز
اللى بعدى نفس السؤال
*


----------



## GoGo No Way (31 مايو 2013)

لا الصراحة ..

الحكيكة انا لسة صغنن 

هل انت مربوط .. " مرتبط يعنى "


----------



## انا مش معاكم (31 مايو 2013)

لا مش مرتبط

ايه انوع آيس كريم اكلتها قبل كده؟


----------



## انا مش معاكم (1 يونيو 2013)

*ان هجاوب ..  بندق . توت وزبادى .. مانجو . فراولة . شوكلات بالبندق . *

*نفس السؤال*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

انا مش بحب الجيلاتى الا بالشيكولاتة بس غير كدة احبووووووووش ههههههههههه

اللى بعدى
اكتر اكلة بتحبها


----------



## soul & life (1 يونيو 2013)

*اكتر اكلة بحبها اكلات كتير بحب المكرونة بالبشاميل والكريب بحب الرنجة ومحشى ورق العنب

السؤال  ايه الاكلة اللى بتحب تدخل المطبخ تعملها بنفسك وبتطلع حلوة ولا بترميها*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

بحب اعمل الحلويات بس
بموت فى كيكة الشيكولاتة
وبتعجب الكل
نفس السؤال


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 يونيو 2013)

!!! السوال دة للبنات بس يعنى !!! ههههههههههههههههههههههه


سد النهضة ... هينجح ولا هيفشل من رايك ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

لا تعليق ههههههههههههههههه
نفس السؤال


----------



## انا مش معاكم (1 يونيو 2013)

*اتوقع ان يفشل واتوقع ان يكون هناك قوة عسكرية تحمى النيل الازرق *
*بالمختصر   ..  اتوقع حرب على اثيوبيا*​ 
*السؤال :*​ 
*شخص تعرفه كويس ومش قريبك ولا ابن عمك  تحبه وماتقدرش تكلموا .. ولو كلمته تبقى مجنون ؟؟*​


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههه ولا اعرفو ...

نفس السوال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يونيو 2013)

*شخص تعرفه كويس ومش قريبك ولا ابن عمك  تحبه وماتقدرش تكلموا .. ولو كلمته تبقى مجنون ؟؟
*دي فزورة؟
بس اكيد الاجابه "انــــا"

ايه اخبار مودك النهارده؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 يونيو 2013)

زى كل يوم :\ !!!

نفز الزوءال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يونيو 2013)

صاحيه من النوم مخنوقه لوحدي

فطرت ايه؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 يونيو 2013)

ايه الاحراك دة ...

جبنة وبيــــــــض 

نفز الزفت الزوءال ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يونيو 2013)

شاي بلبن وكيك

هتخرج النهارده ولا ايه نظامك؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 يونيو 2013)

لو حد قالى اخرج اكيد هخرج 

بس برضو اكيد محدش هيقولى ههههههههههههه

نفس السوال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يونيو 2013)

ههههههه 
لا مش هخرج

مين مطربك المفضل؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 يونيو 2013)

حمزة نمرة ..

مين ممثلك المفضل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يونيو 2013)

احمد حلمي ك0,0

عندك كام سنة؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 يونيو 2013)

مش فاكر بالظبط !! عايش بقالى فترة !! بس هى ممكن تكون 

يجى خماشر سنة ولا حاجة ...

نفس السوال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههه مش هقولك بس

امتي اخر مره اتناولت؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههه اوك 

 

!!! من ليلة العيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد :\ !!

نفس السوال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يونيو 2013)

من يوم خميس العهد

اصحابك المقربين منك اوي كام واحد؟


----------



## Marina coptic (1 يونيو 2013)

هى واحده قريبه جدااااااااااااا من قلبى و بعيده جدا من مكانى 

*بنت النور *

نفس السؤال


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يونيو 2013)

اربعة 
رقم تليفونك وعنوانك هههههههه
اغرب موقف حصلك ​


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههههه..

موقف !! مش فاكر .. ذاكرتى ضعيفة شوية بقى معلش

نفس السوال


----------



## انا مش معاكم (1 يونيو 2013)

*رميت طوبة فى بيت مهجور لقيت صوت واحدة يتقولى  ولالالا  *

*عنها وجريت *

*لو بقيت رئيس دولة اول حاجة تعملها ؟؟*​


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 يونيو 2013)

هغير الشعب 

هنزل الشارع وساعتها هعرف محتاج اعمل ايه .......

لو حد شتمك بتشمته " بصراحة "  ?


----------



## انا مش معاكم (1 يونيو 2013)

*على حسب لو غلبان هسيبه انما لو شايف نفسه *
*يبقى نهاره اسود*

*عمرك حبيت واحدة واتخانقت عشانها ؟*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

لا عمرى ماتخنقت عشان حد افضح روحى يعنى هههههههههههههههههه

نفس السؤال


----------



## انا مش معاكم (1 يونيو 2013)

*كان اول حب فى حياتى *

*وأخدت علقة لا يمكن انساها *

*كانهم مسكوا حرامى*

*هل تعيش فى منطقة شعبية ؟*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

تؤ تؤ تؤ تؤ تؤ
بعيش فى منطقة حلوة

امممممممممممممم اية شعورك دلوقتى


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 يونيو 2013)

زى العادى ... ملل ملل ... ملل 

نفز الزوءال ..............


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

فين السؤال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

ااااة
فرحانة ونبسطوطة 
قصدى مبسوطة
هههههههههههههه
نفس السؤال
رخامة بقى ههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

هههههه حلوة دى ياواد ياسامح


----------



## انا مش معاكم (1 يونيو 2013)

مبسوووط اخر حاجة 


هل عندك توقع انك تحقق احلامك ؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

تؤ تؤ تؤ
اصلى فقر هههههههه

نفس السؤال


----------



## انا مش معاكم (1 يونيو 2013)

*انا هحاول مش بحب الاستسلام *

*لو صحيت من النوم لقيت نفسك فى بيت تانى غير بيتكم هتعمل ايه ؟*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

اممممممممم
امسك الناس اللى فيه وباللى فى رجلى وهنزله على دماغهم
دى اسمها خطف دى
وانا اصلا شرانية فى الضرب
هكسر عظمهم لو عصوبنى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


نفس السؤال


----------



## انا مش معاكم (1 يونيو 2013)

*استر يارب *

*انا هقوم البس واقولهم عايزين حاجة ... طيب سلام *

*ياترى بتفكر فى ايه دلوقتى ؟*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

بفكر اقوم اتخمد
احسن عينى بتغمض لوحدها

نفس السؤال


----------



## انا مش معاكم (1 يونيو 2013)

*تصدقى وانا كمان بفكر فى ده*

*طيب هتعمل ايه بكره ؟؟*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

امممممممممممممممم
هصحى الصبح اقعد ع البتاع دا
وبعدين بليل اقعد اتفرج ع المسلسل التركى
واقعد ع البتاع تانى واتخمد
بس
ههههههههههههههههههه

نفس السؤال


----------



## انا مش معاكم (1 يونيو 2013)

*تعرفى فاطمة ( اختها فى الشبه ) كانت خطيبتى *

*عشانها كرهت اى مسلس تركى *

*الحقيقة الموضوع ده عاجبنى اوى *
*وكل الشكر لصاحبته ايمليا*

*ممكن تضحى باى حاجة فى سبيل الحب ؟*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

ممكن
الا الكرامة
وحاجة كمان كدة
ههههه

نفس السؤال


----------



## انا مش معاكم (1 يونيو 2013)

*عندك حق يا اختى *

*وانا زيك *

*تتخيل انك هتتجوز واحد انت بتحبه ؟*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

ياااااااااارب
بس بقول انا فقر هههههههههههه

نفس السؤال


----------



## انا مش معاكم (1 يونيو 2013)

*انا لن اتزوج شخص احبه بل يكون اعجاب وسوف احبه بعد الزواج*
*لانى جربت الحب كتير *

*لو اكتشفت ان حبيبك بيخونك هتكمل معاه ؟*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا طبعا


نفس السؤال
واشوفك بكرة لانى هموت وانام


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 يونيو 2013)

... هو حد لاقى الرزق هههههههههههه

لا  طبعا ههههه


. .........             عندك كام سنــــــــــــــــــــة ؟


----------



## انا مش معاكم (1 يونيو 2013)

*طيب موتى بس بالراحة *
*هههههههههه*

*نفس السؤال *​


----------



## انا مش معاكم (1 يونيو 2013)

*انا 29 سنة الا شوية ايام *

*ممكن نعرف مين مثلك الأعلى بشرط من عائلتك فقط ؟*​


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 يونيو 2013)

مفيش انسان كامل ...

و المثل الاعلى هيبقى مثلى الاعلى فى كذا الانسان دة 

وفى كذا الانسان دة .. يعنى كل واحد عندو حاجة انا عايز ابقى زيو لكن مثل اعلى كامل .. اظن مفيـــش .! 


بتشجع نادى ايه " اوروبى " ؟


----------



## انا مش معاكم (1 يونيو 2013)

*ريال مدريد . مدريدى انــــــــــــــا ... *

*شخص مشهور جدا تمنين ان تكون مكانه ؟*​


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 يونيو 2013)

ايه تمنين دة هههههههه !! دة غير تسعين ؟ 

مش بتمنى اكون مكان .. حد علشان عايز اعمل كل حاجة انا بفكر فيها بس عموما 
المهم . الاجابة : اوشو ... " لو كنت تعرفو يعنى " 

نفس السوال ...


----------



## انا مش معاكم (2 يونيو 2013)

*لا معرفش أوشو ده*

*وتمنين ده غلطة كمبيوترية  المفروض تبقى ( تتمنى ) *

*انا كان نفسى اكون رئيس جمهورية مصر بس مش مكان مرسى مكان مبارك ممكن*

*الموضوع فى راحة لغاية الصبح ومفيش أسئلة *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

يلا فين الاسئلة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يونيو 2013)

إيه الفاكها الى بتحبها/بيها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

امممممم مشمش عشان انا مشمشة ههههه

تفاح عشان انا تفاحة ههههه

يوسفى عشان يوستفندية هههههه

نفس السؤال


----------



## انا مش معاكم (2 يونيو 2013)

*بلح امهادى *

*فاكر اول علقة اخدتها من باباك ؟؟*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

وانا صغيرة كنت فى 2 ابتدائى
ووقعت القهوة على ورق شغله
ولما جاء يسال عملت نفسى هاطلة ههههههههههههههههه
ولما عرفت مسكنى ورانى شغلى ههههه

نفس السؤال


----------



## انا مش معاكم (2 يونيو 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههه*

*وعرفتى شغلك ولا لسه .؟؟؟؟؟*

*انا ابويا عمره ما ضربنى لكن امى ضربتنى علقة كسرتلى سنانى بسبب كنت بعاكس بنات جيرانا كنت بقى فى خامسة ابتدائى *

*أكتر شئ ما تحبش تقرب منه ؟*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

مابحبش اقرب من الناس البايعة 

نفس السؤال


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يونيو 2013)

*محبش اقرب من الحشرات-- ذى مثلا الصورصار-- و خصوصا لو مقلوب على ظهره و لسا رجله بتلعب--*
* ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع*

* حد مشى عليه صورصار قبل كدا ؟؟*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

تؤتؤتؤ
نفس السؤال


----------



## انا مش معاكم (2 يونيو 2013)

*أنا احبش أقرب من الكلاب .*

*شخصية سينمائية كنت عايز تبقى مكانه او مكانها ؟*
* من الزمن الجميل*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

امممممممم فاتن حمامة بحبها

نفس السؤال


----------



## انا مش معاكم (2 يونيو 2013)

*انا مشى صرصار عليا قبل كده*
*بس بقرف منه جامد مجرد السيرة بس *
*يعنى انا ممكن امشى دلوقتى*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انا مش معاكم (2 يونيو 2013)

*انا كان نفسى ابقى انور أفندى الى هو ( فريد شوقى ) عشان كنت احب نيللى *
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههههه
طيب فين السؤال


----------



## انا مش معاكم (2 يونيو 2013)

*اول موبايل اشترتيه كان نوعه ايه ؟ وكنت عامل ازاى ساعتها ؟*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

اممممممممم
مش فاكرة النوع اوى بس هو كان زبالة كنت فى 6 ابتدائى يالهوى كنت حاسة انه ثروة وفضلت ماسكه طول النهار وكنت واخده فى حضنى علطول ونازلة الضحك
والكل قالى عنى هبلة ساعتها بس كنت فرحانة او بيه 


نفس السوال يلا جاوب


----------



## انا مش معاكم (2 يونيو 2013)

*كان سونى اريكسون ماركة ( فردة الشبشب ) *
*بس كان جميل والله *

*ياترى جبت ملاحق فى اى مادة فى دراستك ؟*​


----------



## tamav maria (2 يونيو 2013)

في العربي
كنت انجح في كل المواد واللغات انجليزي وفرنساوي واسقط عربي 
كانت ايام ما يعلم بيها الا ربنا مع كان واخواتها وجيرانها وحبايبها هههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (2 يونيو 2013)

انا مش معاكم قال:


> *كان سونى اريكسون ماركة ( فردة الشبشب ) *
> *بس كان جميل والله *
> 
> *ياترى جبت ملاحق فى اى مادة فى دراستك ؟*​



ههههههههههه
بجد بجد انا كل ما اشوف اسمك اضحك 
طب لما انت مش معانا ازاي اشتراكت معانا هههههههههههه


----------



## انا مش معاكم (2 يونيو 2013)

*يوووووووووووه  الاسم دا عاملى مشكلة *

*والله طلبت تغييره بس الادارة مشغولة شوية *

*وبعدين حد يجيب ملحق عربى ......*

*كنت بتحب يوم ايه فى المدرسة ؟*​


----------



## GoGo No Way (2 يونيو 2013)

ايه بحب يوم ايه دة ههههههههه !! لا الصراحة ممرتش بقصة حب مع يوم اتنين قبل كدة ولا خميس 

نفس السوال يمكن حد يفهمنى ......


----------



## انا مش معاكم (2 يونيو 2013)

*انا كنت بحب يوم الخميس عشان حصة الالعاب وكمان بنروح بدرى *
*وعشان الجمعة بتكون اجازة*

*نفسك تكون ايه ؟*​


----------



## GoGo No Way (2 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه انسان ...

... او مهندس يعنى مش هتفرق 


بتشجع ايه " مصرى "


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يونيو 2013)

مرسي هههههههههههههههه

ايه اكتر شئ ندمان عليه ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

انى نمت النهاردة كتير هههههه

اكتر شى عمرك ماهتندم عليها


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

احم احم احم
مليش دعوة انا اها ههههههههه انا لسة صغيرة والعمر قدامى طويل


نفس السؤال بقى ياحج ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (2 يونيو 2013)

=============

ايه اكثر ايه بتحبها وزى قانون لحياتك ؟؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

الحب

نفس السؤال


----------



## soso a (2 يونيو 2013)

استطيع كل شئ بالمسيح الذى يقوينى 

والمحبه لا تسقط ابداً 
====================

امتى تقرر ان يموت شخص من حياتك ؟؟ ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

لما يكدب عليا
نفسالسؤال


----------



## soso a (2 يونيو 2013)

ذوختلها انا البتاع دى هههههههههههه​


----------



## soso a (2 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> لما يكدب عليا
> نفس السؤال




مقدرش اخد  القرار ده لانه لو قرارت يبقى وصل الانسان ده لحد الكراهيه وانى اكره شخص ده شئ  صعب جداااااا 
=====================
هههههههههه اللى بنعملوا فى الناس هيتعمل فينا ولا ايه  

اللى بعدى يسال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

اممممممممم
اكتر حاجة بتكريهها اية هيا


----------



## soso a (2 يونيو 2013)

امممممم 

الكراهيه او شعور الكراهيه  

والتكلف والنفاق  

============

هااااااا 
نفس السؤال  ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

هى رخامة
هو اللى هنعمله فى الناس هيطلع علينا ولا اية هههههههههههههههههه

اممممم الكدب


اكتر حاجة بتحبيه تعمليها اول ماتصحى


----------



## soso a (2 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههههههه

 

اول حاجه مش حاجه محدده لو ايام شغل باصحى ممكن افطر واخرج 

لكن لو فاضيه مش ببقى عايزه اقوم من الكسل ههههههه 

بس ناو بقوم اول حاجه بقاعد اذاكر لانى عندى امتحانات ادعيلى والنبى باين عليكى طيبه ودعاكى مستجاب 

============

طيب ايه اكتر ترنيمه بتعجبك وبتحبى تسمعيها 

بس واحيات اللى غليين عليكى مش تقولى نفسى السؤال بتنرفز هههههههه​


----------



## GoGo No Way (2 يونيو 2013)

كذبوا ...  " الله يرعانى " 


نفس السوال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

الكلمة دى بتعصبنى ماشى
الكلمة دى بترفزنى خالص هههههههههههه


ترنيمة يايسوع تعبان

السؤال

اية اكتر فيلم بتحبيه


----------



## GoGo No Way (2 يونيو 2013)

مينفعش بتحبه !!! 

المهم  عربى ولا انجليزى ولا هندى ولا المانى ولا ايه بالظبط ... ؟!

عموما على جثتى والف مبروك .." وكل افلام احمد حلمى الجديدة " 


نفس السوال هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

احححححححححححححححححححححححححم
ماسكة نفسى عليك بالعافية اة وربنا هههههههههههههههه


بحب افلام محمد هنيدى اوى


اكتر مسلسل تركى بتحبه


----------



## soso a (2 يونيو 2013)

مفيش شئ محدد 



بس بتفرج على كله 

=========

لما بتتنرفزى / تتنرفز تعمل ايه ؟؟​


----------



## GoGo No Way (2 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ... بالنسبة للتقييم لا مش بخاف برضو  " امسى اروح فين "


مش فاكر بعمل ايه !!! 

اغنية ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

اغنية اية مش فاهمة السؤال
وبالنسبة للتقيم
احذرنى هههه


----------



## GoGo No Way (2 يونيو 2013)

لالا مش بخاف ....

هتكون اغنية ايه يعنى ... اكيد الاغنية المفضلة ...


----------



## soso a (2 يونيو 2013)

*
GoGo No Way 

مهو يتجاوب يا تسيب غير يجاوب 

انت كل اجاباتك يا اما معرفش يا اما ناسى 

المفروض يا لارا يتقاطع ومش يتلعب معاه  
*​


----------



## GoGo No Way (2 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> *
> GoGo No Way
> 
> مهو يتجاوب يا تسيب غير يجاوب
> ...



 انا رخم بقـــــــــــــــى 

ومحدش يقدر يعملى حاجة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

هى رخامة ياض ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الاغنية المفضلة
اغنية اتفضل امشى روح عارفها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نفس السؤال


----------



## GoGo No Way (2 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههههههه مفهمتش فين اسم الاغنية بس مش مهم ...

عصفورين ...  " حمزة نمرة " \ يا من هواه " فريق كدة معرفش اسمو " 

الفيلم الاجنبى المفضل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

تويلايت

بموت فيه
افلام مصاصين الدماء كلها تحس ان فيها اثارة ههههههه


نفس السؤال


----------



## GoGo No Way (2 يونيو 2013)

the lord of the rings >>

كرتون " انيمى " مفضل  

فيلم او مسلسل ...


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

مسلسل عائلة مجنونة جدا

وانت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (2 يونيو 2013)

قولت مسلسل او فيلم كرتون :\ !! اووووووووووف


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

قوم ياض خدونى قلمين ياض 
اية العيال دى ياربى
دا انا اكبر منك ياض احترمنى برضه ههههه


توم وجيرى

وحضرتك ياباشا


----------



## GoGo No Way (2 يونيو 2013)

ياض واكبر منك !!!

0MG

اهم حاجة محدش يندم .....

الاجابة " ادغال الديجيتال ""


المرنم او المرنمة المفضلة .  ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

ماركو ممدوح

نفس السؤال

وبعدين ياباشا

0MG

يعنى امك مخلفة جاموسة يعنى انا جاموسة 
هههه


----------



## GoGo No Way (2 يونيو 2013)

فادية ...

يخربيت الفيس بوك الى بواظ العيال ....

 الى على راسو بطحة يحسس عليها  

نوع موبيلك ايه  ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

مش فاكرة
وبعدين لم لسانك ياض احسنلك ها ههه
نفس السؤال يااخ


----------



## GoGo No Way (2 يونيو 2013)

مش فاكر برضو ...

السوال .... سوالك ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

نوع النيلة موبايلك اية ههه


----------



## GoGo No Way (2 يونيو 2013)

مش فاكر برضو ....

السوال .... سوالك الى جاى ايه ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

ياعذرا مريم


اكتر اكله بتحب تتطفحها اية هيا هههه


----------



## GoGo No Way (2 يونيو 2013)

مش متذكر ...

نفس السوال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

معرفش

اسال انت ياخ


----------



## Rasha_4 j c (2 يونيو 2013)

*اكثر اكلة احبها ملوخية الدجاج  وكوسة باللبن *

*اللي بعدي *

*هل تحب تربية الحيوانات ؟*


----------



## GoGo No Way (2 يونيو 2013)

نعم . وعندى كلب 

نفس السوال ..


----------



## Rasha_4 j c (2 يونيو 2013)

*نعم احب تربية الحيوانات وعندي قطة صغيرة شيرازية  *

*الي بعدي *


*شنو اسم الفلم الاجنبي المفضل عندك ؟*


----------



## GoGo No Way (2 يونيو 2013)

ThE lord of the rings >>>

نفس السوال ..


----------



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*الأفعى والنسر الشرس*

*فكرت مرة ان العمر يرجع بيك ؟ وليه ؟*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2013)

لا مش عاوزه يرجع لانى كنت هرجع اقبل ناس خرجتهم من حياتى خالص
نفس السؤال


----------



## soso a (3 يونيو 2013)

لاء 

لانى لو رجعت لسه هعيش ده تانى وليه التعب ده 
ههههههههههههه
================
اختر من بين الاقواس 
لما تتفريس من حد قوى وتتضايق قوى تعمل ايه فيه 
(تشتم ولا تضريب ولا تصمت ولا غير ذلك )
ولو الاختيار غير ذلك يبقى بتعمل ايه ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يونيو 2013)

لما اتفرس -- بسكت الحقيقه من القهره هههههههههههههههههههه
 ممكن ابكى حبه  و بعدين خلاص.. 
 نفس السؤال


----------



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*السكوت من الزعل وحش جدا*
*لازم اطلع اللى جوايا هو ايه بقى معرفش *

*هل تتذكر اول لعبة جبتها وانت صغير ؟*​


----------



## soul & life (3 يونيو 2013)

اول لعبة لا صعبة لان بابا دايما اللى بيشتريلنا انا واختى العابنا  لكن اكتر لعبة كنت متعلقه بيها وفضلت معايا يمكن لحد ما اتجوزت كانت عروسة كبيرة كده كان شكلها زى البيبى بجد

السؤال ايه الشىء اللى اتمنيته ومتحققش وايه اللى حققته ومكنش فى بالك اصلا انه يحصل
[/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2013)

انا مش بتمنى الحمد الله مقضية حياتى كدة

نفس السؤال


----------



## محمد الدالى (4 يونيو 2013)

*اللى اتمنيته ومش تحقق انى ابقى وكيل نيابة*
*واللى حققته ومكنش على بالى انى احققه معرفوش ومشفتوش ومجربتوش*

*لو حد خطفك وطلبم من باباك فدية تفتكر باباك هيدفع ؟ ولا هيطنش ؟ *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2013)

هيدفع اكيد يعنى
انا القردة الصغيرة بتاعتهم 
بس هما ممكن اخواتى يجاروا اوضتى فى البيت عاتيى هههههههههههههه

نفس السؤال


----------



## محمد الدالى (4 يونيو 2013)

*عفوا غلطة كمبيوترية (  وطلب من باباك فدية )*​


----------



## محمد الدالى (4 يونيو 2013)

*هههههههههههه ماشى يا قرده*
*انا محدش هيسأل فيا عموما ياريت اتخطف على الاقل الاقى ناس جديدة*

*أحسن قناة فضائية بتحبها ؟؟*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2013)

موجة كوميدى بموت فيها
وقنوات الكارتون بعشقها
عيلة بقى لسة هههههههههههههه

نفس السؤال يابرنس


----------



## محمد الدالى (4 يونيو 2013)

*مسايا *

*احلى برنامج بتحبه ؟ وأحلى مذيع او مذيعة ؟*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2013)

اممممممم مش ليا برامج انا 

بحب برنامج البرنامج وباسم يوسف
اووووووووووووه

نفس السؤال


----------



## محمد الدالى (4 يونيو 2013)

*برنامج مرح فى فرح انا أحبه انا*
*والواد مش فاكر اسمه*

*أحلى مصيف صيفت فيه وعجبك ؟ *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2013)

مش بصيف اصلا
هو بنزل اتفسح شوية مع اصحابى

وانت يابرنس قولى


----------



## محمد الدالى (4 يونيو 2013)

*احلى مصيف روحته كان فايد بالاسماعيلية *
*هادى وجميل بدون وجود شباب همج شواطئ منفصلة مياه نظيفة *
*وحاجااااااااااااااااااااااااات كتيييييير اوى *

*ياترى ليك كام صاحب مخلص ؟*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2013)

اتنين

نفس السؤال


----------



## محمد الدالى (4 يونيو 2013)

*واحد فقط*
*والباقى ارمى فى الزبالة*

*والنبى يا قطة بلاش كلمة برنس دى أصل انا مشهور بيها هنا فى العائلة وبحس انها تريقة *
*فى كلمة احلة منها ( صديقى )*

*س : لو استدعوك للحرب على اثيوبيا هتروح ولا لأ ؟*​


----------



## soul & life (4 يونيو 2013)

*بحب  برنامج ساعة على الهوا  قناة مارى مرقس
 احسن مذيع  يسرى فودة

لما بتكون زهقان او زهقانه ومتعصب ازاى بتقدر تسيطر على عصبيتك دى قبل ما تنفجر فى وش حد*


----------



## محمد الدالى (4 يونيو 2013)

*حضرتك ماخدتيش بالك ان فى سؤال*
*س : لو استدعوك للحرب على اثيوبيا هتروح ولا لأ ؟*


*بشري ميه *
*فالمياه تهدى الأعصاب جدا وقت الغضب*​


----------



## soul & life (4 يونيو 2013)

*اسفه النت عندى ضعيف ووفت السؤال بعد ما كتبت
انا واحدة مدام  يعنى  معتقدتش هيستدعوا الستات للحرب دى تبقا خيبة

ايه اكتر حاجه نفسك تقوم الصبح تلاقيها حصلت فى البلد فى شغلك فى بيتك كده وضع ما نفسك يتغير*


----------



## محمد الدالى (4 يونيو 2013)

*لا المدامات والبنات عموما فى الحروب أطباء واسعافات وغيره وغيره *
*هو احنا نقدر نعيش بدونكم*

*نفسى أصحى الاقى مرسى والاخوان فى السجن *

*شعرك حلو ؟ وعاجبك ؟ طيب لو قمت الصبح لاقيته وافع وبقيت اقرع*
*هتعمل ايه ؟*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يونيو 2013)

اموت من الصدمه هههه


في شخص مخنوق منه ومدايق وكل لما تقله ماتعملش كدا الحاجه دي بتدايقني برضو بيعملها 
وفي الاخر يقول انت اخويا وانا بحبك 
هتعمل ايه مع الشخصيه اللي ذي كدا ؟؟
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يونيو 2013)

همشى بنفس نظامها وهعمل الحاجات اللى بتضايقها واقوالها انتى حبيبتى بتزعلى لية 

على فكرة الشخصية اللى انتى بتقولى عليها دى فى حياتى فعلا ودى الطريقة اللى انا بتعامل بيها معاها

نفس السؤال


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 يونيو 2013)

في رأيي الإختصار أفضل طريق ​و صلي من أجل الذين يسيئون إليكـ 






​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يونيو 2013)

هتفرج على باسم يوسف طبعا


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 يونيو 2013)

وفين السؤال يا لارا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يونيو 2013)

نفس السؤال


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يونيو 2013)

*ولاواحد منهم هههههه



هُناك من تتمنى أن تُقدم له هدية ،*
*  ولكن تخاف أن يسألك :*
*  ما المناسبة ***​
* وجودكَ في الدُنيا أحلى مُناسبة*
​

* *لمن تهديهــا ^_^ ؟؟



*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يونيو 2013)

_لاصحابى _
_اللى مبقتش اعرف اكلمهم _

_حوشتنى _
_تقولها لمين ؟؟؟_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يونيو 2013)

حوشتني ازاي يعني
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




مين شفيعك ؟


----------



## soso a (10 يونيو 2013)

الانبا كارس 

واكيد معاهم قديسين تانى بتشفع بيهم 

==================

نفس السؤال ^_^


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (10 يونيو 2013)

مارمينا العجايبى 
السؤال
هل ستنزل فى المياديين يوم 30 يونية ؟؟


----------



## johna&jesus (10 يونيو 2013)

_اكيد _
_نفس السؤال _
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 يونيو 2013)

بامانه نفسسسسسسسسسسسسي بس ياريته ينفع : (

 من وجهه نظرك حاسس ان ممكن حاجه تتغير بعد يوم 30؟


----------



## dodoz (10 يونيو 2013)

_العذراء والملاك ميخائيل والشهيد اباسخيرون القلينى 

هو ليه احنا كده بنكون عارفين الصح ايه والغلط ومع ذلك بنعمل الغلط ؟؟​_


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههههه 
علشان اغبيه تعملى ايه 

============

من وجهه نظرك حاسس ان ممكن حاجه تتغير بعد يوم 30؟

​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (11 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> علشان اغبيه تعملى ايه
> 
> ============
> ...


طبعا هانقوم بخلع مرسى والاخوان 
علشان السلفيين يمسكوا وبعدين نترحم على ايام الاخوان 
الله يرحمه قالها  مافيش فايدة 
نفس السؤال


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> طبعا هانقوم بخلع مرسى والاخوان
> علشان السلفيين يمسكوا وبعدين نترحم على ايام الاخوان
> الله يرحمه قالها  مافيش فايدة
> نفس السؤال



معرفش بس اللى واثقه فيه ان هيكون فى دم كتير لو الموضوع اتعمل بالطريقه اللى بيقولوا عليها ربنا يستر 

اتمنى اللى بتحلم بيه يحصل 

====================

_
_هو ليه احنا كده بنكون عارفين الصح ايه والغلط ومع ذلك بنعمل الغلط ؟ 

اللى بعدى مش يقول نفسي السؤال رديت عليه قبل كده


----------



## dodoz (11 يونيو 2013)

_علشان احنا بشر ودى طبيعتنا _


_عمرك ندمت على قرار اخذته ف حياتك ؟_​


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2013)

هههههههه

اعتقد لاء 

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## soul & life (11 يونيو 2013)

*اه كتير ندمت فى بعض القرارات اخدتها بشكل عفوى وكنت متعاطفة بعض الشىء ودا ساب اثر سلبى على حياتى وفى قرارات  كمان اخدتها  من وجهة نظرى انا كانت مفيدةوصائبة بالرغم من عدم اقتناع الغير بصحة القرارده

لو هتنزل يوم 30 هتنزل ليه ولو مش هتنزل برضو ليه؟؟*


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 يونيو 2013)

مش هنزل..مبحبش أنزل مظاهرات 
ـــــــــــــــــ











اللي بعدي .. مين أحلى ؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يونيو 2013)

رقم 2 طبعاااا

اللي بعدي 





​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 يونيو 2013)

لأ بالعكس بقا انا شايفة انو رقم 1 احلى
ماليش ف الاغانى
بس ممكن اغنية تغيب تانى بفتكر بيها واحدة صحبتى لأنها كات بتحب الاغنية دية 
و انتى ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 يونيو 2013)

بحب اغنية محمد منير حارة الساقيين عشان بتفركنى بااصحابى البنات

اكتر حاجة نفسك فيها


----------



## انت شبعي (11 يونيو 2013)

انام 
و انتي ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 يونيو 2013)

برضه انام

جعانة و لالالالا


----------



## انت شبعي (11 يونيو 2013)

شوية
نفس السؤال


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يونيو 2013)

لا مش جعان
باكل لبببببببب


هتصلى ولا لا قبل ما تنام ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 يونيو 2013)

ايون
نفس السؤال


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يونيو 2013)

اكيييييييييييييييييد وبطلوا غش فى الاسئلة ههههههههههههه


+ احلى حاجة بتحبها فى منتدى الكنيسة ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 يونيو 2013)

لا انا اغش براحتى ههههههههه

كله كله كلوووووووووووووووووووووووو كلوووووووووو ههههههه

نفس السؤال ماهى رخامة هههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههه دة شكل بقى اووووووووووكى

منتدى الكنيسة بيتى وكنيستى فالانسان مبيستريحش غير فى بيته وكنيسته


+ ايه اكتر حاجة مفتقدها العالم؟


----------



## dodoz (11 يونيو 2013)

_احلى حاجة فى منتدى الكنيسة انه منتدى متكامل بمعنى موجود فيه كل حاجة يعنى روحيا وعلميا ترفيهيا كده يعنى 
اللى بعدى 
نفس السؤال _​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 يونيو 2013)

اية الاسئلة دى اللى انا مش فاهمها هههههههههههههه

بص هو فى الواقع يعنى

المحبة

نفس السؤال ههههههههههه دا انتوا هتشوفوا يوم منى


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يونيو 2013)

مش مكمل ههههههههههههه


----------



## dodoz (11 يونيو 2013)

_اكتر حاجة مفتقدها العالم هى المحبة 
اللى بعدى 
امتى اخر مرة حضرت فيها قداس_​


----------



## dodoz (11 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اية الاسئلة دى اللى انا مش فاهمها هههههههههههههه
> 
> بص هو فى الواقع يعنى
> 
> ...





_بالنسبىة لانى اتلخبطت :thnk0001:
كل ما اجى اجاوب على سؤال الاقى اتجاوب عليه واتسأل سؤال جديد :new2:_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 يونيو 2013)

على مااتذكر

كان الجمعة اللى قبل اللى فاتت

احمممممممممممممم
اخر مرة حضرتى فيها خدمة فىا لكنيسة


----------



## dodoz (11 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> على مااتذكر
> 
> كان الجمعة اللى قبل اللى فاتت
> 
> ...




_من اسبوعين 
بعدى نفس السؤال_​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (12 يونيو 2013)

dodoz قال:


> _اكتر حاجة مفتقدها العالم هى المحبة
> اللى بعدى
> امتى اخر مرة حضرت فيها قداس_​



قداس عيد القيامة 5/ 5 / 2013


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (12 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> على مااتذكر
> 
> كان الجمعة اللى قبل اللى فاتت
> 
> ...



عن قريب جدا منذ سنة 2004 
يعنى منذ تسع سنوات فقط 
السؤال
ماهو مشروبك المفضل


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يونيو 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> عن قريب جدا منذ سنة 2004
> يعنى منذ تسع سنوات فقط
> السؤال
> ماهو مشروبك المفضل


*النسكافيه *
اكتر حاجة تضايقك من شخص عزيز على قلبك ​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 يونيو 2013)

_*انه ميسائلش عليا *_​نفس السؤال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 يونيو 2013)

انه يكدب
او يسبنى فى وقت انا محتاجة ليه

نفس السؤال


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يونيو 2013)

التجاهل 
نفس السؤال​


----------



## soso a (12 يونيو 2013)

اممممممممم 

حاجات كتير 

من ضمناها ان يتضايق من ومش يقولى 

او يحاول يخبى حاجه  

اكتر حاجه بتفرحك ؟ ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يونيو 2013)

انا من النورع اللي اقل حاجه بتفرحني حتي لو كانت بسيطه جداا
بس اكتر حاجه الاهتمام ^_^








هههههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يونيو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> انا من النورع اللي اقل حاجه بتفرحني حتي لو كانت بسيطه جداا
> بس اكتر حاجه الاهتمام ^_^
> 
> 
> ...


*انا هختار فعلا 
بس اختار انى اموت نفسى هههههههه
مواصفات فتى او فتاه احلامك *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 يونيو 2013)

صادق ومحترم
نفس السؤال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يونيو 2013)

*راجل , متدين, طيب, حنون, دمه خفيف

ايه اخر حاجه اكلتها النهارده؟
*


----------



## GoGo No Way (13 يونيو 2013)

شيكولاته 

موقف مضحك حصلك ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يونيو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> شيكولاته
> تصدق وانا بصره:smile02
> موقف مضحك حصلك ؟


مره كنت ماشيه في الشارع واترمي عليا كيس زباله وفيها كله ماتتخيل من انواع الاكل:smile01

ايه رنة موبيلك؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (13 يونيو 2013)

اغنية اسمها ..

got 2 luV U

نفس السوال . .


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يونيو 2013)

*ترنيمة جوه قلوبنا يابابا شنودة

ايه اكتر حاجه ممكن تعصبك؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ترنيمة جوه قلوبنا يابابا شنودة
> 
> ايه اكتر حاجه ممكن تعصبك؟
> *


*لما حد يكذب عليا بتعصب اوووووووووى 
ازاى تقدر تسيطر على غضبك *​


----------



## حنوك (13 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لما حد يكذب عليا بتعصب اوووووووووى
> ازاى تقدر تسيطر على غضبك *​



بالهروب من الموقف لغاية ما أهدأ

عمرك كذبت قبل كده ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يونيو 2013)

حنوك قال:


> بالهروب من الموقف لغاية ما أهدأ
> 
> عمرك كذبت قبل كده ؟




اكييد كذبت بس بحس بندم فظيع بعدهاا :act31:


اول كلمه بتقولها اول لما يقطع النور ؟؟
بصراحه ^_^
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 يونيو 2013)

يخررررب بيتكـ يا مرسيييييي 





​


----------



## GoGo No Way (14 يونيو 2013)

3 

نفس السوال


----------



## bent el noor (14 يونيو 2013)

1  


مين اكتر واحد نفسك تشوفه دلوقتى


----------



## GoGo No Way (14 يونيو 2013)

مبدئيا عند السوال دة ديما بيتكتب اول واحد الانسان بيفتكره !!

وبما انى مافتكرتش حد غير بعد تفكير فالاجابة !!  !! " مش فاكر " هههههههه 

نفس السوال


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يونيو 2013)

انى اسوف ربنا 

اى الالوان محببة لك فى الديكور والزهور ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 يونيو 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> اى الالوان محببة لك فى الديكور والزهور ؟


سؤآل عجبنى أوى 
فى آلديكور بحب *ميكسآت ألوآن على بعض *... أو *بآليتآت* زى بآليتة آلألوآن إللى بلون بيهآ كتآبتى دى
فيه بآلتة آلسمآوى وآلوردى وآلرصآصى
فيه أحمر وأسود ودرجآت آلرمآدى
فيه آلبنفسجى وآلأصفر وآلرصآصى 
أممممم ... وأكيد فيه ميكس ملكين آلألوآن آلأبيض وآلأسود مع آلإستيل أو آلخشب
كفآية كدآ ديكور 
آلزهور ...~ *أبيض وروز وأحمر *



*,.*

إيه *تعريف آلثقة* فى رأيكـ ..؟




*.،*​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يونيو 2013)

الثقه هي احترامي لذاتي وكلما ذاد احترامي لذاتي اكتر كلما كانت ثقتي في نفسي اكتر ..

هل بتؤمن بالحسد؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (16 يونيو 2013)

ايوة ...


نفس السوال ؟ .


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يونيو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> ايوة ...
> 
> 
> نفس السوال ؟ .


لاء مش اوي

اتعشيت اية
ومتقولش نفس الزؤال:11azy:


----------



## GoGo No Way (16 يونيو 2013)

كفـتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة  

 اولا اقول الى عايزه براحتى  هههههه ... ثانيا علشان متزعليش مش هقول نفس الزوال ...

هقول نفس السؤال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يونيو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> كفـتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة
> 
> اولا اقول الى عايزه براحتى  هههههه ... ثانيا علشان متزعليش مش هقول نفس الزوال ...
> 
> هقول نفس السؤال


:smil16::smil16:هههههههه

اتعشيت مكرونة وبانية

مين اخر حد اتصل بيك؟~,~


----------



## GoGo No Way (16 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههه اتصل مين بس ... حد يتصل بيا انا ههههههه ....

اكيد مش فاكر ... 
 " متقوليش مبصتش فى الموبايل ليه .. علشان كل حاجة بمزاجى  "

نفس السوال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يونيو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> ههههههههههه اتصل مين بس ... حد يتصل بيا انا ههههههه ....
> 
> اكيد مش فاكر ...
> " متقوليش مبصتش فى الموبايل ليه .. علشان كل حاجة بمزاجى  "
> ...


امانه عليك بلاش تشلني اصل ماما عايزاني:smil8:
اخر حد اتصل بيا اختي من ساعه تقريبا:a4:

ومفيش سؤال عندا فيك:t30:


----------



## GoGo No Way (16 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههههه برحتك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يونيو 2013)

ايون راحتي ~,~

بتحب تكون لوحدك اكتر ولا وسط لمة وناس اكتر؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (16 يونيو 2013)

al0ne 

نفس السوال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يونيو 2013)

اوقات ببقي محتاجه اقعد لوحدي واوقات بحب اقعد وسط لمة علي حسب الغزالة~,~

ايه اكتر فاكهة بتحبها؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (16 يونيو 2013)

تفاح ..

نفس السوال ... ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يونيو 2013)

بطيخ وخوخ

اكتر اكلة مش بتحبها؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (16 يونيو 2013)

شىء اسمه " كشك "  مش بطيق رحته .. مش عارف الناس بتاكله ازاى .....

نفس السوال ..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يونيو 2013)

مش بحب العدس والكوسة والقرنبيط

بتسمع ايةناو؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (16 يونيو 2013)

اسمعى  وهتعرفى ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxCKhXSSar4

نفس السوال ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يونيو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> اسمعى  وهتعرفى ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxCKhXSSar4
> 
> نفس السوال ...


واوووووووووووووووو

انا بسمع تأمل لبابا شنودة
[YOUTUBE]XlI0BWUchb4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Dragon Christian (16 يونيو 2013)

اجواب انا علي ايه دلوقت ؟؟ 
كلمه نفسك تقولها / تقوليها لحد في بالك دلوقت ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يونيو 2013)

وحشتني مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوت

لو مكنش اسمك اسمك كنت تتمني يبقي ايه ؟

حد فهم حاجه:smile01


----------



## GoGo No Way (16 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههه

بصراحة هو اسمى عاجبنى كدة  اوى ....

نفس السوال ..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يونيو 2013)

انت ايه اللي مصحيش اساسا:smile01

امممم انا بحب اسم مريم 

فطرت اية او ناوي تفطر ايه؟:smile01


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يونيو 2013)

* عمتا لسا مش فطرت-- بس جعااانه--*
* بفكر ابعت اجيب كيسين سن بايتس و اقرمش فيهم*
* الى بعدى نفس السؤال*


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يونيو 2013)

مش عارف لما أجوع هبقى أقرر ^_^






​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 يونيو 2013)

اة 
لانى هعيش مع قلبه الطيب دا لو طيب
لكن ولا شكل ولا طيبة كمان
يبقى فلة
لكن لو طيب وحنين انا هقابل بيه

اللى بعدى 
نفس السؤال


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يونيو 2013)

بصراحة لا ..مش ممكن أحب واحدة تخينة 

هتقضي يومكـ إزاي انهاردة ؟
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 يونيو 2013)

ادينى قاعدة مش هنزل خالص
هاكل وانام و اقعد ع البتاع دا
وانت يااخ


----------



## soul & life (16 يونيو 2013)

*هههه اخ فى عينك
انا اعده شوية هنا  وبعدين هقوم اعمل كريب  تعالوا اتغدوا معانا 
وبعدها  لو فى وقت ممكن ارجع هنا تانى شوية او اكمل الكتاب اللى مش عاوز يخلص اللى معايا

اخر كتاب قريته كان ايه ؟؟*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 يونيو 2013)

من خمناشر سنة
كان جحا تقريبا
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
نفس السؤال


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يونيو 2013)

*
اخر كتاب قريته كان ايه ؟؟* 
قصص قصيرة 

اكتر ايه بتحبها فى الكتاب المقدس ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يونيو 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *
> اخر كتاب قريته كان ايه ؟؟*
> 
> قصص قصيرة
> ...


كتير جداا
واولها :: توبوا لانه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات
..لكل شي تحت السموات وقت
.. لا تدينوا لكي لا تدانوا
وكتير جداا

نفس السؤال؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (16 يونيو 2013)

ايه الاحراج دة ههههههه انا على قدى يا جدعان بس عموما ...

هتلاقو الاجابة فى التوقيع 

اكتر قصة فى الكتاب المقدس عمرك ما هتنساها " معجزة او قصة عهد قديم او اى حاجة  "


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يونيو 2013)

قصه الانبا موسي الاسود بحبه اووي

نفس السؤال


----------



## soso a (17 يونيو 2013)

الموعظه على الجبل 

===============

ايه مواصفات فارس احلامك / فارسه احلامك  ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 يونيو 2013)

*راجل , متدين, طيب, حنون, دمه خفيف

ايه اخر حاجه اكلتها النهارده؟
*


----------



## soso a (17 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههه 

امممممممممممم ( كنت بقزقز لب ) مش عارفه بقى كلمه اقزقز كده صح ولا غلط 

نفس السؤال  ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 يونيو 2013)

ايون صح اقزقز دي هههه
بالهنا حبيبتي

اكلت شوية سندوتشات كبده انما ايه عمايل ايديا وحياة عونيا ~,~

من وجهه نظرك شايف مصر ممكن تستفاد ايه وتخسر ايه من بعد يوم 30؟


----------



## soso a (17 يونيو 2013)

من ناحيه الخساره مش هتخسر قد ما خسريت فى 25 يناير حتى الان من يوم 25 لليوم من خساره ماديه لخسائر بشريه 

بس الاستفاده الكبيره ان اقنعه كتير ابتديت تقع والشعب المصرى بقى شويه يفهم بالسياسه 

فى 30 /6 لو مصر مكسبيتش حاجه مش هتخسر قد ما خسيرت 

بس انا متفائله باذن يسوع الدنيا هتتظبط احنا شعبه وعمره ما هيسبنا 

===================

نفس السؤال  ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> من ناحيه الخساره مش هتخسر قد ما خسريت فى 25 يناير حتى الان من يوم 25 لليوم من خساره ماديه لخسائر بشريه
> 
> بس الاستفاده الكبيره ان اقنعه كتير ابتديت تقع والشعب المصرى بقى شويه يفهم بالسياسه
> 
> ...


انا هقولك وجهه نظري "بس متنسيش انك انتي اللي سألتيني":hlp:

شوفي انا شايفه انا مصر من ناحيه الخسارة هتخسر جامد وهتبقي كلها خساير بشرية للاسف
لان الموضوع مش سهل 
ومن ناحية المكسب انا شايفه اننا مش هنكسب حاجه لان مرسي مستحيييييييييييل يتعتع من مكانه
شوفتي يتعتع دي ايوة مستحيل ده مصدق لزق عالكرسي ونبقي عاملين زي المثل اللي بيقول (قال تيتي تيتي زي ماروحتي زي ماجيتي ) بس  مع الفرق هنا جايين  بخساير بشرية لاسف <بتمني من ربنا يخلف ظني>

بتنام  الساعه كام وتصحي كام ؟:a4:


----------



## soso a (17 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يستر يا واثقه 

بس فى معادلات واتفاقيات ممكن تخلى المواضيع تختلف وتتغير 

======================

مش ليا مواعيد فى النوم والصحيان  فى الوقت الحالى لانى اليومين دول اجازه من الشغل 

نفس السؤال 

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يرتبها للي فيه صالح لشعبه .

انا بنام مش قبل 6 الصبح
وبصحي حوالي 3 العصر 

انت برج اية؟


----------



## soso a (17 يونيو 2013)

برج الجدى 

وانت ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 يونيو 2013)

واو جدي
انا اسد عوووووو •.•

مين مطربك المفضل؟


----------



## soso a (17 يونيو 2013)

يا مامى خفت انا 
ههههههههههههه

=============

مش ليا مطرب مفضل بسمع الكل 

بس بحب الكلمه الحلوه  وتكون باطار لحن هادى 

نفس السؤال 


​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 يونيو 2013)

هههههه

ياهادي انت يارومانسي

انا بحب كتير بس بفضل جورج وسوف طبعا

اخر مره اتناولت امتي؟


----------



## soso a (17 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههه
 
======
يوم الاحد اللى فات 

=============

نفس السؤال اكيد ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 يونيو 2013)

للاسف من شهر تقريبا : (

مين اخر حد اتصل بيك النهارده ؟


----------



## soso a (17 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههه

شخص ما والساعه 6 مساءً 
هههههههههههههههههههه



نفس السؤال ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 يونيو 2013)

ما امممممم ههههههههه

اختي وجوزها ~,~

مين شفيعك؟


----------



## soso a (17 يونيو 2013)

قديسيين كتير 

بس اكتر واحد حصل مواقف معايا معاه الانبا كاراس 

===========

نفس السؤال  ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 يونيو 2013)

وانا بحب قديسين كتير

بس بحب البابا شنودة لاسباب كتيرر


امممممم عندك كام نسة ^,* ؟


----------



## soso a (17 يونيو 2013)

ايه السؤال المحرج ده 

هههههههههههههههه

فوق العشرين مش لازم بالتحديد يعنى 

هههههههههههههههه

وانت ؟؟ ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 يونيو 2013)

اده انتي منهم اللي بتتكسفي تقولي سنك ~,~

انا سني عندك في بروفايلي 
داخله علي 27 ^,^

ايه اكتر حاجه بتعصبك ؟


----------



## soso a (17 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه

لاء مش كسوف 

 

===========
عصبيه داخليه لاء 

ممكن اتعصب ظاهريا يعنى امثل انى متعصبه علشان افهم اللى قدامى ان كده اتضايقت من الموقف ده 

===============

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 يونيو 2013)

اممم 
اكتر حاجه تعصبني اما حد يقول كلام علي لساني انا مقلتوش ....

لو اسمك مكنش اسمك كنت تتمني يكون اية؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (17 يونيو 2013)

لا هو حلو كدة وجميل ههههه  

نفس السوال


----------



## soso a (17 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههههه

لاء بحب اسمى جدا ومحبش اكون غيره 

يعنى لم لم يكن كذا لوددات ان يكون كذا 

ههههههههههه

=====
نفس السؤال ؟؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 يونيو 2013)

بحب اسمي اوووووووي وعمري مااتمنيت اغيره ^_^







​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يونيو 2013)

ماحدش هيسأل و لا ايه 
طيب اسال انا 
ايه احساسك دلوقتي حالا بالا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 يونيو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بحب اسمي اوووووووي وعمري مااتمنيت اغيره ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...





moky قال:


> ماحدش هيسأل و لا ايه
> طيب اسال انا
> ايه احساسك دلوقتي حالا بالا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




السؤال كان فوق اهو  :smil12:

حالا بالا ^_^
الوحده :kap:


والسؤال فوق للي بعدي ؟

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يونيو 2013)

ايون علشان يعرف اني انقي واحسن منه مليون مرة
وعلشان يعرف انه خسرني ومستحيل هيعوضني : (

نفس ذات السؤال؟


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2013)

*اولا الخيانة  ليها صور كتير جدا مش شرط الخيانة اللى هى الخيانة بين الاحباب الخيانه ليها صور عديدة 
لو شخص خنى باى شكل من الاشكال دى ولجألى لو مساعدتى له مش هتصبنى بأذى اكيد مش هتأخر لحظة واحدة  .. لكن لو هتعود عليا بضرر لا مش هساعده ممكن اصليله ربنا يعيينه فى مشكلته

السؤال ايه اكتر حاجه عملتها وندمت عليها*


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (20 يونيو 2013)

*انى سيبت اختى تتجوز ..
ايه اكتر حاجه بكيت عشانها لمآآ حصلت ؟
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يونيو 2013)

حاجات كتير اوى
مش عاوزة اقول الحاجة المعينة خليها لنفسى

اكتر حاجة بتحب تعملها بس خايف


----------



## soso a (20 يونيو 2013)

امممممممممم مش عارفه حاجه فى بالى وخليها فى نفسى هههههههه 

اكثر حاجه بتحب تعملها ومش بتخاف ههههههههه  ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> اكثر حاجه بتحب تعملها ومش بتخاف ههههههههه  ​


هههههههـ هو مفروض أخآف أصلاً 
مبخآفش أمشى ضد آلتيآر لو أنآ عآرفة إنى *على حق*  ... 


*,.*

*أكتر حآجة بتخوفكـ *..؟





*.،*​

​


----------



## soso a (20 يونيو 2013)

عموما مفيش حاجه تستاهل ممكن تقولى 
الحب ههههههههههــــ

نفس السؤال ؟ ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 يونيو 2013)

*,.*

بخآف من *آلصرآصير *ههههههـ

طب سؤآل وجيه ... *إيه إللى ممكن يخوفكـ من آلحب*  ...؟






*.،*​
​


----------



## soso a (20 يونيو 2013)

مش عارفه بس ممكن تقولى على قد جماله وقوته على قد اكيد ما يكون عذابه وغربته من غير اللى بتحبيه لما يكون من طرف واحد  

طبعا بتكلم على نوع ضيق جدااااا من الحب وانتى اكيد عارفه قصدى لان الكلمه دى اعم واشمل بكتير 

==============

ونقول سؤال وجيه *إيه إللى ممكن يخوفكـ من آلصراصير *  ...؟​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> مش عارفه بس ممكن تقولى على قد جماله وقوته على قد اكيد ما يكون عذابه وغربته من غير اللى بتحبيه لما يكون من طرف واحد
> 
> طبعا بتكلم على نوع ضيق جدااااا من الحب وانتى اكيد عارفه قصدى لان الكلمه دى اعم واشمل بكتير
> 
> ...


هههههههـ بتطير ، وبشنب :smil13:


*,.*


تعمل إيه لو بدأت تحس إنكـ فقدت ثقتكـ فى آلنآس ..؟





*.،*​
​


----------



## soso a (20 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههه

ابقى قصى شنبها  
هههههههههه

مش كلهم بيطيروا 

============





> تعمل إيه لو بدأت تحس إنكـ فقدت ثقتكـ فى آلنآس ..؟



عادى ثقتى فى ربنا تكفى بجد 

غير انى واخده قاعده انى اتعامل مع الكل واحب الكل لكن اول باول بحطلهم حدود 
لان معروف ان مش كل الناس صافيه وبسيطه ومحبه وهتعاملك زى ما انتى عايزه 

تعرفى كل يوم بنصدم بانواع كتير من الناس فى ارض الواقع عااااااادى جدا 

=================

نفس السؤال ؟؟ 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> ابقى قصى شنبها
> هههههههههه
> ...


هههههههـ أقولهآ بخآف منهم تقلى قصى شنبهم ، سوسو إحنآ كدآ دخلنآ فى مرحلة عدم آلإتفآق :t33::t33:



مش عآرفة حقيقى آلصدمآت كترت ومن جميع أنوآع آلنآس إللى تتوقعى منهم وإللى مآتقدريش تتفهمى إزآى هم كدآ ...!
بس عندكـ حق طول مآ *مكمن آلثقة فى ربنآ* هو بيهون مهمآ كآن آلشعور صعب 


​ *,.*

بتعمل إيه *لمآ تقرر تقضى وقت ممتع* ..؟






*.،*​


----------



## soso a (20 يونيو 2013)

> هههههههـ أقولهآ بخآف منهم تقلى قصى شنبهم ، سوسو إحنآ كدآ دخلنآ فى مرحلة عدم آلإتفآق :t33::t33:
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



وقت ممتع مش باخد القرار ده على فكره لان فى وقت ممتع جدا مع الكلام مع اللى بتحبيهم وبتثقى فيهم وده مش بايدك مرهون باخر هههههههههه  

وكمان  بس بحس بمتعه  بالتعامل مع الاطفال   بالذات يكونوا ولاد متعودين عليات ومتعوده عليهم بحس بمتعه وفرح غير عادى مع انه متعب جداااااا 

نفس السؤال


----------



## dodoz (20 يونيو 2013)

_ممكن اقرأ كتاب أو اتفرج على حاجة انا بحبها
نفس السؤال_​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (20 يونيو 2013)

*#


الخيآآنه ..
..
ودى ,, ~





#
*​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (20 يونيو 2013)

*#


انا جاوبت ع السؤال غلط شوفت سؤال تانى =d
سورى 
انآآ بقضيهآآ فيس ومنتديات
واكتر وقتى ع المنتدى بتاعى 
..
ودى ,, ~





#*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يونيو 2013)

*فين السؤال ياسندس*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يونيو 2013)

بحبك اووي 
↕↕↕↕↕
تقولها لمين؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (21 يونيو 2013)

لـ ربنـــــأ


^_^ ^_^ اسم عضويتك ايه؟ ^_^ ^_^ ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يونيو 2013)

ذهب ولم يُعد
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





نفس السؤال تخيل ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

_مش فاهمة
قصدكم اسم عضويتى هنا فى المنتدى ؟_


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (21 يونيو 2013)

*لارآ ومريومة ^^
نفسوآآ ^.^
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

سندس ومريومة 

اللى بعدى

اكتر حاجة نفسك فيها


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (21 يونيو 2013)

*اكلم لارآآ فون ولو قريبة منى تيجى بارتى عيد ميلادى ^.^

.
,,
نفسوآآ
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

_ياحبيبة قلبى 

اممممممممممممم

نفسى اكلمك فون بس على عينى والله يااختشى

اللى بعدى

اكتر حاجة بتكرها_


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (21 يونيو 2013)

*الضلمة 
نفسوآآ
بس انا هروح اصلى ونتكلم بعد العشاء لارآآ
شان عندنآآ ضيوف وكته ^.^
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

_بعد العشاء
لية ياامى انتى بتتعشى الساعة كام ؟؟ 

هههههههههههههههه

ماشى حبيبتى

انا بخاف من القطط ههههههههه

اللى بعدى

اكتر حاجة بتحبها_


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 يونيو 2013)

اكتر حاجه بحبها 
الورود ^_^


واحد\ة متغاظ منه هتعمل معاه ايه ؟
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 يونيو 2013)

*هو طريقين  الطريق الاول الصدام   ياخذ فية النصيب
 الطريقة التانية اتجنبه وابعد عنه  علشان مش اضربه 

  هل فى اصدقاء تخاف على بعض ولا مجرد مصالح؟*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 يونيو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *هو طريقين  الطريق الاول الصدام   ياخذ فية النصيب
> الطريقة التانية اتجنبه وابعد عنه  علشان مش اضربه
> 
> هل فى اصدقاء تخاف على بعض ولا مجرد مصالح؟*



لالا في اكيد من غير مصالح  بس قليل جدااا


نفس السؤال 
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 يونيو 2013)

قليل جدا ويمكن نادر  الوجود 
  مين عايز تقولة حقك عليا غلط فيك ؟؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 يونيو 2013)

مفيش حد 


تقول لمين وحشتني اووي ^_^ ؟
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يونيو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> مفيش حد
> 
> 
> تقول لمين وحشتني اووي ^_^ ؟
> ​


اقولها لضحكتى اللى من القلب 
واقولها لنفسى بتاعة زمان 
اكتر شىء يسبب لك الم ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اقولها لضحكتى اللى من القلب
> واقولها لنفسى بتاعة زمان
> اكتر شىء يسبب لك الم ​



ربنا يفرح قلبك حببتي 


في حاجات كتير مش حاجه معينه


تقول /ي  ايه لنفسك دلوقتي ؟
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2013)

*بقيتى على  نهاية الطريق  حدد اتجاهك بسرعة قبل فوات الاوان  

 ماذا تفعل مع واحد مسيحى مصمم يحطك فى موافق بيخة ؟ وانت مش عايز تكلمة علشان  تحافظ عليه لانة مسيحيى ماذا تفعل؟؟
​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يونيو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *ماذا تفعل مع واحد مسيحى مصمم يحطك فى موافق بيخة ؟ وانت مش عايز تكلمة علشان  تحافظ عليه لانة مسيحيى ماذا تفعل؟؟
> ​*


بصرآحة مش عآرفة إيه علآقة إنه مسيحى بآلموقف ..؟
بآلعكس لو عآيزة أحآفظ على إنسآن *لآزم أكلمه وأنبهه* لو لآقيته بيبوظ علآقتنآ أو بيضر نفسه بأى شكل ... 
مش يمكن يكون مش قصدهـ ومحتآج حد يوضحله آلموقف 



*,.*

*إيه إحسآسكـ نآحية بلدكـ دلوقتى* ..؟




*.،*​
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> بصرآحة مش عآرفة إيه علآقة إنه مسيحى بآلموقف ..؟
> بآلعكس لو عآيزة أحآفظ على إنسآن *لآزم أكلمه وأنبهه* لو لآقيته بيبوظ علآقتنآ أو بيضر نفسه بأى شكل ...
> مش يمكن يكون مش قصدهـ ومحتآج حد يوضحله آلموقف
> 
> ...


كوكتيل احاسيس فخفخينة يعني:smile02

خوف علي قلق علي اندهاش علي استغراب علي عدم تفاؤل .. ربنا يستر بقي

نفس السؤال؟


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*اح"ـسآآسى نحو بلدى
بصى اولا مصر دى امى !!
لو مش خوفت عليهآآ هخاف ع مين ^.^
مع انى الصراحه عمرى ما خوفت ع امى اللى خلفتنى 
هههههههههههههههه
لا بجد انا متفألة خير ان شاء الله ^.^
تفألوآآ خيرآآ تجدوه خيرآآ ^.^
وان شاء الله هتعدى الأزمة دى ع خير
نفس السؤال !!
*​


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2013)

> لا بجد انا متفألة خير ان شاء الله ^.^
> تفألوآآ خيرآآ تجدوه خيرآآ ^.^
> وان شاء الله هتعدى الأزمة دى ع خير


وانا كمان متفائله 

=======================

ايه رايك فى الاغنيه دى 

انا لسه مش سمعتها كلها هههههههههههه

نبض الشوارع اما ماهر


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*جآآمده ^.^
امال ماهر اثلا دى برنسيسة لوحدهآآ
ياااارب مصر ترجع زى الاول بالمسلمين
والمسحيين قبل مننآآ 

السؤال :
يا ترى هتنزل يوم 30 ولا لا !!
*​


----------



## GoGo No Way (22 يونيو 2013)

احتمال .. مث موتأكد  هههههههههههه

نفس السوال ...


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*شور نازلة ^.^

السؤال :
ايه اكتر حاجه ندمت ليها فى حياتك ؟؟
*​


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2013)

مش ندمت تقريبا اصل انا عايشه بتساهيل ربنا 

نفسه ​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*ندمت مره حبيت واحد ورجع بيقولى فى مره انا خطبت
وبيعرفنى ع خطيبته
ساعتها ندمتى انى حبيته وانى قولتله فى يوم اثلا حبيتك

اكتر حاجه بتوجع قلبك لما بتسمعها !!
*​


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2013)

امممممممم 
مش اسمع ان احس انى جرحت اى  انسان من غير ما احس او بدوع داعى 






تقولها لمين ؟؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (22 يونيو 2013)

هههههه عادى اى حد 

نفز الزوءال


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*الانسان الوحيد اللى حبيته وغدر بيا ..
نفس السؤال `ّّ`~


,,
*​


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2013)

فشله انا بالموضوع ده 

يعنى مش اعرف اعملها ولا اقولها لحد  

==========================

لو حد قالك غنى اغنيه تقول ايه  وتقدمها لمين ؟ ​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*انشودة ماتت امى
اهديها لمام ربنا يرحمهآآ !!

نفسو
*​


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يرحمها 
=============

امممممممم 
بما ان انا بسمع احترامى للحرامى 
هغني 

احترامى للحرامى لكل اللى خان ثقه الناس اللى وثقه فيهم 

===========

اللى بعدى يسال زهقت انا من تاليف الاسئله هههههههه

​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*مااثى
لو قالولك اختار عضو يكون هو رمز 
لـ :
الفكاهة هتختار مين ^.^
*​


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههههه

فى كتير هنا بجد 

بس اللى حاضرين فى دماغى ناو 


لارا 

حبوا 

واثقه 

ايرينى  

===========

نفسه ​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*لارآآ


العضو اللى انت دايما بتشتاق له ؟
*​


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههههههه

مش فاهمه يعنى اشتاق له ازاى 

ممكن تجاوبى يمكن افهمه كده ​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*يعنى انا بشتاق لـ لارآآ
بشتاق لضحكتها والمرح بتاعها وكده بنوته عثولة اووى
وناو شو هشتاقلك
هشتاق لأسئلتك 


نفسو
*​


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههه

اه فوهيمت بطريقه لغاتك 


============

علشان ممكن تشتاقى لاسئلتى 

ايه اكتر كلمه تحبى تسمعيها   ومين اللى يقولهالك  ​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*ربنا يستر طريقك ويبعد عنك ولاد الحرام
 وانا رايحة الجامعه
احب اسمعها من امى 

نفسو



*​


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يرحمها 

=============

كلمه ماما من الاطفال اللى بتعامل معاهم من غير ما يحسوو وتطلع منهم بتعجبنى كتير وبحس بشعور سعاده لا يوصف  
=================

كلمات من حد سمعتيها ومش بتقدرى تنسيها من كتر ما هى اديتك شعور بالراحه ؟​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*ما تخافيش انا جمبك !!
من ماما لمآآ كنت بتعب


نفس السؤال
*​


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2013)

لاء بقى انا كل ما اسال اقلب عليكى المواجع والالم 

خلاص مش لاعب معاكى  

​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*عادى حبيبتى
ماما جوه قلبى يعنى دايما معايا
فى نظرى مش ماتت
لا هى اصلا جوايا ^.^


السؤال
عضو ممكن ترشحه لرئاسة الجمهورية ^.^
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

بنت الكنيسة 

اللى بعدى

نفس السؤال


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*صوت صاروخ
نفس السؤال
*​


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2013)

امممممممممم 

يرشحوا وانا اختار طيب  

===================

اكتر حاجه تتمنى انها تحصل ايه ​


----------



## kawasaki (22 يونيو 2013)

*صوت صارخ برده *
*اللي بعدي *
*غسلت سنانك بسجنال تو النهارده*​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*ياااه اشوف ماما قدامى متزعليش بس يا سوسو عادى وربنا ^.^

نفس السؤال
*​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*اهآآ غسلتهآآ بس سنجيل وان 


نفسوااا
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

تؤتؤ 
اللى بعدى
اكتر حاجة بتغيظك اية هى


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2013)

اممممممممممم 

مش فاكره 

============

ومش هسال بقى بس اهو ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

خلصوااااااااااااااا


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> خلصوااااااااااااااا



هو ده سؤال 

زلا انتى حاطه صوره 

اصل نص الصور هنا مش بتظهر عندى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*ههههههههههه
يا ثوثو العبى عادى ^.^
السؤال
ايه اكتر حاجه بتكرها اوى ^.^
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

الخيانة
نفس السؤال


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2013)

الكراهيه 

نفسه ​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*وانا الخيانة

ايه اكتر حاجه بكيت لما شوفتها او حصلت قدام عينك !!
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

قولنا الخيانة

اللى بعدى

اكتر حاجة نفسك فيها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

لما تيتة ماتت قدامى

ولما كنت بحب حد ومات قدامى برضه

نفسه


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*لمآآ ماما ماتت
نفسه 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

هو انا هجاوب ع نفسى

قولت اكتر حاجة نفسك فيها


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2013)

مش نفسى فى حاجه 

ههههههههههههه

ايه اكتر حركها مش بتحبها ؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

حركة مش بحبها

ان حد يستفذنى قدام الناس وانا معرفهاش 
بس باخد حقى بسرعة منه وبديله كلام من تحت لتحت
نفس السؤال


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*زيك كته
نفسووو ^.^
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

اسالوا انتوا بقا


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2013)

ان حد يمد ايده بالهزار معايا وخصوصا يكون علاقتى بيه محدوده 

================

صفه تحب تكون فى حبيبك ؟؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

طيوب ومش بيكدب

نفسه


----------



## kawasaki (22 يونيو 2013)

*ان يكون انا كل حاجه في حياته *
*زي ما هو كل حاجه في حياتي*
*نفسوا*​


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2013)

يحبنى بجد لانها تشمل كل حاجه بعد كده 

وابن ربنا بجد 

==============

نفسه ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

انا جاوبت
اسالوا انتوا


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2013)

وانا سالت مش هسال تانى ​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*يكون يعرف ربنا كويس ^.^


اكتر عضو هنا فى السايت انتيمك ومش تقول كتير ^.^
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

لا هما كتير غصب عنك ههههههههههههههههههههه

فى سوسو وسندنس وبنت الكنيسة وكاوساكى


نفسه


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*هههههههههههههه
ماثى
انتى ولارآآ وسوسو ^.^
*​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*آن وجدتـم فـتـےـآةُ تحمل غُـرورآ فآعـلموآ آن ورـآئها عآشـقُ دلـلهـأ❥~


دى تهديهآآ لمين
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

لواحدة صاحبتى اسمها نور

بس حبيبتى ههههههههههه

نفسه


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*لآختى التؤام ^.^


نفسو او أسألوآآ انتوآآ
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

اكتر اكلة بتحبها


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*مكرونة بشاميل ^.^

نفسو
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

رقاق

اكتر مشروب


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*مانجو
كابتشينو

اكتر فاكهه ؟
*​


----------



## kawasaki (22 يونيو 2013)

اي مشروب بحبه 
نفسه​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*مانجو
كابتشينو

اكتر فاكهه ؟*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

عصير مانجو
مانجو برضه بحبها فاكهة

اكتر نوع لبس بتحب تلبسه


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*انا لبسى اسدال
بس حاليا عبايات 



نفسو
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

جينز وتيشرت 

اللى بعدى

اكتر لون شعر بتحبه


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*اسود لون شعرى ^.^


لون العين بقى ؟
*​


----------



## kawasaki (22 يونيو 2013)

العسلي
نفسه​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*اسود
نفسو
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

انا عينى عسلى

وبحب لون شعرى بنى

اللى بعدى

اكتر شخصية بتحبها


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

* سيدنا محمد*
*و انور السادات وجمال عبد الناصر*
*والبابا شنودة
*

*نفسو*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

البابا شنودة

نفسه


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*نفس الاجابه
بتحب مين اكتر بابا ولا ماما ؟
*​


----------



## kawasaki (22 يونيو 2013)

البابا شنوده 
نفسه​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*نفس الاجابه برضك*
* بتحب مين اكتر بابا ولا ماما ؟*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

بصراحة الصراحة
ماما

نفسه


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*شور ماما
نفسووو
*​


----------



## kawasaki (22 يونيو 2013)

انا يتيم 
غيروا السؤال​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

اكتر حاجة بتحلم بيها


----------



## kawasaki (22 يونيو 2013)

حبيبتي 
نفسوا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

حبيبى
نفسه
اوا سالوا انتوا


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*انا اتخنقت لارآآ 


بتعرف تطبخ ؟
*​


----------



## kawasaki (22 يونيو 2013)

لاء
نفسه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

معلش ياسوسو

اة بعرف

نفسه


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*شور نفسه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

اوك السؤال 

اول حرف من اللى بتحبه


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> معلش ياسوسو
> 
> اة بعرف
> 
> نفسه





*ماشى لارآآ

شور بعرف

نفسو
*​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*( أ )
نفسو
*​


----------



## kawasaki (22 يونيو 2013)

مش عارف 
نفسه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

و

نفسه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

احممممممممم طيب 

اللى بعدى

اكتر اكلة بتحب تطبخها باايدك


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*( أ )

انت فى سنه كام ؟
*​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> احممممممممم طيب
> 
> اللى بعدى
> 
> اكتر اكلة بتحب تطبخها باايدك




*مكرونة ^.^


نفسو
*​


----------



## kawasaki (22 يونيو 2013)

انا خلصت
نفسوا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

2 كلية

نفسه


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2013)

*كريب بالبشاميل والعصاج

بتتعلم من اخطائك؟*


----------



## kawasaki (22 يونيو 2013)

بحذر
نفسوا​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*شور
نفسووو
*​


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2013)

بتعلم اه لكن مش بسرعة
ساعات الطيبة اللى فيا بتتغلب

ايه اكتر حاجة ممكن تعصبك


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*ان حد يكدبنى ^.^

يلا هقفل انا بقى شان رايحه الشغل ^.^

سلام والسؤال

نفسو
*​


----------



## GoGo No Way (22 يونيو 2013)

نفس الاجابة هههههه 

نفسو ... بالرغم انى مش مقتنع بالكلمة دى هههههه


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2013)

امممممم مش فاكره 

=============

مين بيغلب على تفكيرك 

 العقل ولا القلب ؟؟؟ ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 يونيو 2013)

للاسف القلب 







​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يونيو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> للاسف القلب
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اه ممكن جدا 
اكتر حاجة عملتها وندمان انك عملتها 
​


----------



## soso a (23 يونيو 2013)

معتقدييش انى ندمان على حاجه 

لانى سايبها على ربناااااااا 

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يونيو 2013)

اني مسمعت كلام اهلي في موضوع ما 
وعلي رأي المثل اللي مايسمع يفتولوا لما يشبع
واللي يخالف حاله تالف:smile02

نفس السؤال؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اني مسمعت كلام اهلي في موضوع ما
> وعلي رأي المثل اللي مايسمع يفتولوا لما يشبع
> واللي يخالف حاله تالف:smile02
> 
> نفس السؤال؟


هههههـ يفتولوآ ..؟  إنتِ بتجيبى منين آلأمثآل دى :smile02 

*مآبحبش أندم *.. حتى آلغلط بيعلمنآ كتير 

*,.*

أ*كتر سؤآل مش لآقيله إجآبة* ...؟




*.،*​​


----------



## soso a (23 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههه سؤالك ده  

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

هو احنا لية بنخون بعض

اكتر حد نفسك تكلمه دلوقتى


----------



## soso a (23 يونيو 2013)

اممممممم 

حد فى بالى كده 

هما حدين كمان مش حد واحد هههههههه

نفس السؤال ؟؟ ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

نفسى اكلم صاحبتى 

انتى يابت ابقى جاوبى عدل اها نجاوب بصراحة مطلقة ولا متجوزة عاتيى يعنى :t30::t30::t30:

اللى بعدى

اسال انت عشان انا باكل :closedeye:closedeye


----------



## soso a (23 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> نفسى اكلم صاحبتى
> 
> انتى يابت ابقى جاوبى عدل اها نجاوب بصراحة مطلقة ولا متجوزة عاتيى يعنى :t30::t30::t30:
> 
> ...



:t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9:

انا اجاوب زى ما احب واعملى اللى تعمليه 

وبتاكلى ازاى وبطلعى لسانك كده الاكل يقع منك هههههههههههه 

==============

اكتر صفه تحبيها فى صحبتك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

لسانها طويل
وغبية عشان اعرف اتعامل معاها 
الاذكياء بقى لالا مليش فيهم 
دا مش معناه انى غبية
لا بس انا بحب التواضيع

نفسه يااختشى


----------



## soso a (23 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بتحبى الاغبياء 

دى شتيمه لكل اصحابك اوعى يكون فى هنا اصحاب ليكى ويشوفى شتميتهم بنفسهم 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

=======================

ان تكون شبهى فى افكارى مش فى شكلى هههههههههههه

====================

اكثر صور تحبى تحطيها فى بروفايلك وليه ؟؟ ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

صور البت ايلين فى مسلسل على مر الزمان

اموت اموت اموت اموت فيها 

لية بقى ؟

عشان هى اول مرة كانت تمثل وبقت احلى ممثلة ومشهورة من مسلسل واحد 

دا معناه ان  لازم يبقى عندى بصيص من الامل 

ولا اية ؟

اللى بعدى
نفسو


----------



## soso a (23 يونيو 2013)

> ولا اية ؟



ولا اه ههههههههه 

=========

صور الملايكه بحبها كتير بحس بالبراءه فيها 

بس الملايكه الصغيرين مش زى اللى انا حطاها كده هههههههههه 

=================
بتحب السفر 

ولو بتحب تحب تروح فين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

اة بحب

بحب اروح جمسة

بلطيم

كفر الزبالة


ياة ليا ذكريات


لالا بهزر

نفسى اوى اروح تركيا

اللى بعدى

نفسو


----------



## soso a (23 يونيو 2013)

تركيا 

هههههههههه 

اشمعنا ولا علشان شوفتى ثوراتها اللى فى ميدان تقسيم عجبتك 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

======================

انا بحب كتير السفر ولكن مش بسافر كتير لاسف 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

البلد نفسى اروح اى حته خارج حدود مصر للتغيير  

 ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

طيب يلا اسالى

ولا اقوالك انا اسال 

ماهى رخامة

اكتر حد بتحبيه هنا


----------



## soso a (23 يونيو 2013)

بحب ربنا 

 
هههههههههههههههههه 
===================

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

اة يالئيمة هههههههههههههههههههه

كنت مستنية تقوالى انتى يالارا

يلا فين العشرة فين الطيبة 

فين المطبخ ؟ ههههههه

يلا

اانا بحب سندس ومريومة وانتى


اسالى يلا


----------



## soso a (23 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههههه 

انتى قولتى اكتر حد ؟؟  

ودوله حدااااااات قصدى كذا واحده هههههههههههه 

بجد انتى وكل اللى ذكرتيهم فعلا جمال وتتحبواااااا 

==============================

اكثر عضو بيلفت انتباهك ؟؟ وليه ؟؟ ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

احم

انا بلفت انتباه نفسى

مش كفاية دا ولا اية 

بصراحة مش هقول اسامى 

بس بيلفت انتباهى اللى بيطول لسانه وليه ردود رخمة

عشان بس احطه فى دماغى

هههههههههههههههههه


نفسو


----------



## soso a (23 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وانا بلفت انتباهى الاتنين الرخم واللى بيرخم عليها علشان اتفرج على الخناقه  

وكتير طبعا وعلى فكره اللى يلفتوا انتباهى بيبقوا عارفيين لانه بقولهم هههههههههههههههه 
========================

عاده نفسك تتخلصى منها ومش عارفه ؟؟ ​


----------



## Samir poet (23 يونيو 2013)

*انى حساس زيادةعن الازوم
ونفس السؤال
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

انى بهزر مع ناس وبوصل معاهم لثقة المتناهية

نفسو


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 يونيو 2013)

*عصبى
 نفس السؤال؟​*


----------



## soso a (23 يونيو 2013)

اممممم 

مش عارفه 

===============

اللى بعدى يسال ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

تحب تاكل اية دلوقتى


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 يونيو 2013)

* انااحب الاسماك  اى حاجة سمك معاك يامعلم
 نفس السؤال*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

عاوزة مكرونة بالبشاميل

نفسو


----------



## Samir poet (23 يونيو 2013)

*اىحاجة تسد المعدة
بتفكر فى اية دلوقتى
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

بفكر اغنى تخنوه وعمره ماخنكم ولا اشتكى منكم
تيراااا تيرا راراراراراا 

نفسوه


----------



## Samir poet (23 يونيو 2013)

*بفكر افرحك يا كيرو
بتحلم بى اية
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

بحلم بحلم بحلم بحلم

الضيوف اللى عندنا يمشوا بسرعة بسرعة بسرعة

احسن دول استغفر الله العظيم يارب


نفسوه


----------



## Samir poet (23 يونيو 2013)

*بحلم احقق حلمى 
هل انتا راضى عن نفسك
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

*تؤ تؤ

نفسوه*


----------



## Samir poet (23 يونيو 2013)

*علاقتك بى ربنا قد اية
بعيد عنو ولالا

*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

بحبه اوى

بس مش قريبة اوى

نفسة السؤال


----------



## Samir poet (23 يونيو 2013)

*نفس الاجابة
هههههههههههههههههه
هل بتفكر فى الزواج فى الايام السودة دى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه

تؤ تؤ 

ربنا يدبر

نفسوه


----------



## Samir poet (23 يونيو 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههه
بفكر اعيش معاها على كدا بدون زواج
ولا خطوبة اعيش على الحب معاها فقط
ههههههههههههههههههه الواحد
مش ضامن عمرة هههههههههههههههههه
نفسو
*


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (23 يونيو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *نفس الاجابة
> هههههههههههههههههه
> هل بتفكر فى الزواج فى الايام السودة دى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *



كنت بفكر فى الزواج ولكن الزواج هو اللى ماكانش بيفكر فية 
وبالتالى اصبحت انا اللى مش بفكر فى الزواج ( حد فاهم حاجة ) 

تعتقد بعد 30 يونية مصر رايحة على فين ؟؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

انا مش قلقانة
عشان المسيح قال
مصر للمسيح

اللى بعدى
نفسه


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (23 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> انا مش قلقانة
> عشان المسيح قال
> مصر للمسيح
> 
> ...


اعتقد ستمر مصر بحرب اهلية لعدة سنوات واتمنى ان تقصر تلك السنوات 
 (فخلع الاخوان اصعب من خلع الضرس )
اما بالنسبة لمصر للمسيح 
يعنى ايام اضطهاد الرومان ومنهم دقليديانوس ماكانتش مصر للمسيح ولكن ممكن يكون مصر ستقدم شهداء كثييرين للمسيح  وايضا  كلما كثرت الضيقة كثرت التعزيات 

نفس السؤال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kawasaki (23 يونيو 2013)

الكتاب المقدس ذكر خراب مصر
الخراب قادم لا محاله 
نفسوا​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (23 يونيو 2013)

*اتؤ فيش خراب ولا حاجه
اعتقد ان 30 \ 6 
يوم وحدة مصر بمسلمين ومسيحين هيكونوآآ وحدة متكاملة
وهيخلصوا مصر من الظلم والفساد اللى عايشه فيه من سنين
هيخلصوا مصر من جهل وفقر
هيخلصوا مصر من فتنة طائيفية بتحصل بين ولادها من الديانتين
هيخلصوا مصر من الآمهآآ اللى بتعانيها
لان مصر خلاص اكتفت وبتنادى علينآآ لاننا ولادها اللى بس بايدينا نساعدها
يبقى لازم محدش يفقد الامل ابدا
وربنا قال لينا فى القرأن ( ادخلوهآآ امنين )
وذكر مصر فى القرأن خمس مرات
قال** 
(اهبطوا مصر فأن لكم ما سألتم )  

(ادخلوا مصر ان شاء الله امنين ) 

(وأوحينا إلى موسى وأخيه أن تبوءا لقومكما بمصر بيوتا) 

(قال ياقوم اليس لي ملك مصر )  

(وقال الذي اشتراه من مصر) 
وده بيدل ان مصر بلد الامن والامان
واكيد عندكم فى الانجيل والتوراه 
فى ايات زى كده بتدل ان مصر بلد الامن والامان
كفاية انها ذكرت وكرمت فى كلتا الديناتين
ياريت تخلوا عندكم امل فى بكرأ 


نفس السؤال !!*
​


----------



## kawasaki (23 يونيو 2013)

الكتاب قال ان العراق ستسقط
*"وصرخ بشدة بصوت عظيم، قائلًا:*
*سقطت، سقطت بابل العظيمة،*
*وصارت مسكنًا للشياطين،*
*ومحرسًا لكل روح نجس،*
*ومحرسًا لكل طائر نجس وممقوت.*
*لأنه من خمر غضب زناها قد شرب جميع الأمم،*
*وملوك الأرض زنوا معها،*
*وتجار الأرض استغنوا من وفرة نعيمها**"[2-**3].*


*ومصر ايضا ستسقط*


*آيات (5-10) وتنشف المياه من البحر ويجف النهر وييبس.و تنتن الأنهار وتضعف وتجف سواقي مصر ويتلف القصب والأسل. والرياض على النيل على حافة النيل وكل مزرعة على النيل تيبس وتتبدد ولا تكون. والصيادون يئنون وكل الذين يلقون شصا في النيل ينوحون والذين يبسطون شبكة على وجه المياه يحزنون.و يخزى الذين يعملون الكتان الممشط والذين يحيكون الأنسجة البيضاء.و تكون عمدها مسحوقة وكل العاملين بالأجرة مكتئين النفس.*



*نفسوا*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

غيروا السؤال بقى


----------



## GoGo No Way (23 يونيو 2013)

هو مفيش غير السوال دة ههههههههههه

مبدئيا لكل الى بيقول مش هيحصل حاجة لا هيحصل  ولحد 2015 هتكون مصر خراب ودم وموت .. وكفاية كلام فى الموضوع دة 

عندك كام سنة ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

18

نفسه


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (23 يونيو 2013)

*ماهو يا لارا لازم يعرف ان لو حصلت حرب اهلية موش هتكون بين مسلمين ومسيحين
بالعكس هتكون الوحده الوطنية ضد نظام الخرفان الا وهم الاخوان ^.^


19 ثنه 
نفسيتو
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

امممممممممم

بتفكر فى اية دلوقتى


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (23 يونيو 2013)

*19


اسم ابوك ايه ^.^
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

هيهيهيه يالطيفة هههههههههه

سمير

نفسه


----------



## kawasaki (23 يونيو 2013)

*شهير*
*نفسوا *
*واكيد بهير*​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (23 يونيو 2013)

*جمال
نفسوو
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

غيروا السؤال خلينا نخلص


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (23 يونيو 2013)

*احساسك ايه ناااو ؟*​


----------



## kawasaki (23 يونيو 2013)

واخد كبسه في الجون 
نفسوا​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (23 يونيو 2013)

*بعيط
نفسو
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

زعلانة

اكتر حاجة شغلة دماغك دلوقتى


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (23 يونيو 2013)

*يوم 30
نفسووو
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

حد كدة

نفسه


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (23 يونيو 2013)

*لارااا
نفسو
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

يااختشى اسالى اسئلة جديدة

اللى بعدى

اسال انت انا تعبت


----------



## kawasaki (23 يونيو 2013)

واحد صاحبي غبي 
نفسوا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

واحد اعرفه اغبى من الغباوة

سؤال جديد يلا


----------



## kawasaki (23 يونيو 2013)

*هو احنا التلاته احتلينا التوبك ده ولا ايه *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

خلصوا يلا واسالوا


----------



## kawasaki (23 يونيو 2013)

*اسألي انتي *​


----------



## GoGo No Way (23 يونيو 2013)

محدش هيخش يجاوب على فكرة علشان الى بتعملوه دة وكلمة " نفسو " المستفزة دى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

طيب

اكتر سؤال نفسك تساله لنفسك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 يونيو 2013)

انتي مستحمله دا كله ازاي ؟؟!!
وبرد وبقول لان ربنا موجووود ^_^ 



لما بتكون مخنوق بتعمل ايه علشان تطلع من المود دا ؟؟؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 يونيو 2013)

امممممممممممممممم
بشغل ترانيم و اعد اغني معاها بصووووووت عالي :mus13::mus13:

او اشغل اغاني هايصة و اعد اطنطط عليها :new4:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لما تكون نفسك تعمل حاجة علشان تخلي حد مبسوط ايه اول حاجة بتفكر تعملها ؟؟؟


----------



## soso a (23 يونيو 2013)

الحاجه اللى بيحبها الشخص ده  

نفس السؤال ؟ ​


----------



## GoGo No Way (23 يونيو 2013)

وانا ايه الى يخلينى افكر واتعب نفسى اصلا هههههههه 

نفس السوال


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 يونيو 2013)

*
 اولا ابتسامة ومقابلة فيها دف مش  زى بتاعة عصير الليمون  كده  احسسه انه شخص مهم جدا له كل احترام  وديما على بالى

ماذا تفعل مع شخص  عارف انك بتكره  ومحتاجة منه خدمة وانت بتكره؟​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 يونيو 2013)

ماذا تفعل مع شخص عارف انك بتكره ومحتاجة منه خدمة وانت بتكره؟

مممممممممممممممم اولا انا مش بكره حد بس ممكن اكون مش بحب اتعامل مع ناس معينة 
بس لو محتاجة خدمة جدا من حد مش بحب اتعامل معاه هحاول بكل قدرتي اتصرف لوحدي من غير ما اطلب منه طبعا ده لو الحاجة تخصني 
لكن لو الخدمة انا محتاجاها لشخص تاني محتاجها طبعا هطلبها منه و بكل صراحة ووضوح هتعامل معاه من غير مجاملة او كدة لو وافق هيبقى تمام جدا مش وافق اكيد يبقى انا عملت اللي عليا لان ماينفعش علشان احساس جوايا او كدة اقصر ف احتياج شخص تاني 
بس كدة 

لو قدامك عرض تنك تزور اي مكان ف العالم تختار تزور ايه ؟؟؟ و ليه ؟؟


----------



## soso a (23 يونيو 2013)

مكان نفسى اروحى ليه لانى عايزاشوفه 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نفس السؤال ؟؟ ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يونيو 2013)

نفسي جدا اروح لبنان ولو السواق فاضي وعنده بنزين يكفي يبقي يطلع بيا علي امريكا ياسلااااام
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ايه العيوب اللي فيك ونفسك تتخلص منها؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يونيو 2013)

> ايه العيوب اللي فيك ونفسك تتخلص منها؟


بحلم كتييييييييييير و زيادة عن اللزوم 
يعني كل ما اكون مخنوقة و طالع عيني ادخل الاوضة بتاعتي 
و اغمض عيني و احلم بكل مالز و طاب هههههههههههههههههه
لدرجة اني حاسة اني ابتديت اهرب من الواقع 

و للاسف بقيت متوقعة ان كل حاجة لازم تحصل لازو تكون ذي اللي ف احلامي
و عايزة اعيش ف المدينة الفاضلة و ده صعب 
نفسي ابطل ده جدا جدا علشان ابتديت اتصدم كتييييييييييييييييييييييير 

كمان عايزة ابطل اكل ايس كريم و شيكولاتة علشان سناني خلاص 
بس بيتهيألي ان ده مستحييييييييييييييييييل 

كفاية كدة بقى 
سؤالي .....
 ايه اكتر حلم خيالي بتحلمه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يونيو 2013)

انا رائي تبطلي تحلمي بس متبطليش اكل شيكولا وايس كريم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ايه اكتر حلم خيالي بتحلمه ؟؟؟؟؟
*ان الايام ترجع بيا لورررررا !

اخر مره خرجت من البيت روحت فين؟
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 يونيو 2013)

مممممم روحت الشغل ههههههه

 نفس السؤال


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يونيو 2013)

> اخر مره خرجت من البيت روحت فين؟



ماتقلبيش عليا المواجع بقالي كتييييييييييير ماخرجتش 


و لما خرجت كان من 4 ايام رحت اخر الشارع 

بصي يا ستي اخر مرة خرجت بجد كان يوم العيد 
ورحت  النادي

لو معاك دلوقتي الة الزمن ترجع لاي زمن بالتحديد ؟؟؟؟
و تعمل ايه ؟؟؟ و ليه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يونيو 2013)

moky قال:


> ماتقلبيش عليا المواجع بقالي كتييييييييييير ماخرجتش
> 
> 
> و لما خرجت كان من 4 ايام رحت اخر الشارع
> ...


اممم مش هرجع كتير حوالي 6 سنين علشان وقتها كانت عائلتي كامله مش ناقص منها لا بابايا ولا اخويا الله يرحمهم 

نفس السؤال


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يونيو 2013)

الله يرحمهم يارب و ينيح نفوسهم يا حبيبتي 

انا نفسي ارجع لايام الطفولة و ليه علشان الواحد كان مقضيها و مش فاهم حاجة ف الدنيا غير انه عايز يلعب و عايز حلويات 
و علشان الواحد يحس راحة البال من غير التفكير ف بكرة جايب ايه 
سؤالي
ايه اكتر كلمات اغنية اثرت فيك ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يونيو 2013)

تعيشي ياحبيبتي 

اممم بصي كلمات اغاني "جورج وسوف" بصفه عامه بموت فيها وخصوصا كلمات اغنية ..خسرت كل الناس..

مين مرنمك المفضل؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يونيو 2013)

مين مرنمك المفضل؟

مرنمة اسمها مريم بطرس 
و فيفيان السودانية 

ايه اكتر جملة قراتها و مأثرة فيك ؟؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يونيو 2013)

"متزعلش علي حاجه ربنا قالك عليها لاء وانت كنت عايزه يقولك نعم .. ده ياما ارض حنينه وناعمة وتحتها الف لغم "


انت برج اية؟


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (25 يونيو 2013)

*الأسد ^.^

نفسيتو
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يونيو 2013)

واوووو ده انا كومان الاسد : ))

مين مطربك المفضل؟


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (25 يونيو 2013)

*اشتا ازميلتى ^.^

محمد منييييير والهضبه عمرو دياااااب
نفسيتو ^.^
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يونيو 2013)

جورج وسسوف نجاه الصغيره ورده فيروز كلثوم حُلم

منك لله
تقولها لمين؟


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (25 يونيو 2013)

*السبب فى موت ماما
نفسو
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يونيو 2013)

الله يرحمها ياحبيبتي

امممم اقولها لمرسي 

3 اشياء مستحيل تتخلي عنهم في يومك ايه هما ؟


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (25 يونيو 2013)

*نت ومنتدى الكنيسة ومنتدى التانى بتاعى
نفسوو
*​


----------



## soso a (25 يونيو 2013)

انام 

اتنفس 

اشرب 

وكمان اكل 

هههههههههههههه

ادى اربع حاجات  

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يونيو 2013)

النت ككل 
النسكافيه 
الموبايل 
حلم بتتمنى تحققه ​


----------



## soso a (25 يونيو 2013)

الاحلام لما ببتقال مش بتتحقق 
هههههههههههههههههههه

بس على اكيد اتمنى الاحوال تتظبط ويعم السلام والامان  على مصر وكل العالم 
=======================
نفسه  ​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (25 يونيو 2013)

*اقابل بنت الكنيسة ولارا 
ومرسى يمشى
نفسوااا
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههههه

بجد مش مهم خالص الموضوع ده 

اهم شئ هو   

بعد كده  ممكن اجيب زى ما انا عايزه 

هههههههههههه

معلومه مش بحب لبس الدهب الكتير شكلهم مش حلو 
ههههههههه

نفس السؤال ؟؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 يونيو 2013)

> ههههههههههههه
> 
> بجد مش مهم خالص الموضوع ده
> 
> ...



انا ذيك تمام

سؤالي 

ترنيمة جات على بالك دلوقتي؟؟؟


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

متعولش الهم وما تخافش ربنا موجود  

نفس السؤال ؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 يونيو 2013)

بارك بلادي 

سؤالي 

بتحب الليل ولا النهار اكتر ؟؟
ايه اكتر وقت مفضل ليك للخروج ؟؟؟


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

اكيد اليل حيث الهدوووووووووء 

وكمان الخروج باليل علشان الصبح بيقى الشمس حر
هههههههههه

نفسه ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يونيو 2013)

اكييييييد الليل ثم الليل ثم الليل ^_^
والخروج بالليل بيكون متعه 



نفسك تقول ايه للعضوه اللي قبلك ^_^ ؟؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 يونيو 2013)

> نفسك تقول ايه للعضوه اللي قبلك ^_^ ؟؟



بمووووووووووووت ف تعليقاتك و ليها طابع خاص جدا بالنسبة ليا بيتميز بالبراءة 
و كمان بجد هديكي لقب عسولة المنتدى 

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا قمر و يديكي على قد محبتك الكبيرة 

اكتر حاجة نفسك تحققها ؟؟؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يونيو 2013)

moky قال:


> بمووووووووووووت ف تعليقاتك و ليها طابع خاص جدا بالنسبة ليا بيتميز بالبراءة
> و كمان بجد هديكي لقب عسولة المنتدى
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا قمر و يديكي على قد محبتك الكبيرة
> ...



لالالا دا كتير والهي دا انا هتغر كدا هههههههه


بأمانه انتي كلك زوق وشرف ليا انها تعجبك :66:
وميرسي اللقب :ura1:هههه

امين وانتي كمان يارب يفرح قلبك
وربنا يحافظ عليكي 


اكتر حاجه نفسي احققها ؟؟
اتجوز هههههههه
بهزر طبعاا:smile02


نفسي اسافر دا اكتر حاجه نفسي احققها 



اكتر وقت بتكون هتموت من الفرحه ونفسك الوقت يقف ؟؟








​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 يونيو 2013)

> اكتر وقت بتكون هتموت من الفرحه ونفسك الوقت يقف ؟؟



وانا شايفة بابا وماما و الناس اللي بحبهم 
بالهم مرتاح 
فرحانين و بيهزرو و مافيش حاجة شاغلة بالهم و لا فيه مشاكل تعباهم 
عارفة بحس كدة ان جوايا مرتاح اووووووووووووووي و فرحانة ونفسي الوقت يقف 
و يفضلو كدة دايما مرتاحين ومبسوطين 

نفس السؤال 
اصله عجبني جدا 
معلش بقى غشيته


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 يونيو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اكتر وقت بتكون هتموت من الفرحه ونفسك الوقت يقف ؟؟
> ​


صدقينى آلإنسآن بقى بيتشعبط فى أى وقت حلو يآ مرمر ... من أول آلإبتسآمة آلصآدقة لغآية آلفرحة آللى تملآ آلدنيآ 



*,.*

كلمة تقولهآ لشخص تعبآن ونفسكـ تعزيه ...؟



*
.،*​ 


​


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2013)

على حسب الوقف والمشاعر اللى بحسها الكلام بيطلع واحده مش برتب 

نفس السؤال


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يونيو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> كلمة تقولهآ لشخص تعبآن ونفسكـ تعزيه ...؟
> *
> *​
> ​




اقوله ربنا شايف تعبك واللي انت فيه
بس خلي عندك ثقه ان بعد طول الوقت دا
شايل ليك خبر مفرح وحاجه حلوه اووي 



لو حد زعلان منك تحب تقوله ايه ؟؟ بقول لو 
​


----------



## Samir poet (28 يونيو 2013)

*لواعرفو شخصية 
هعملومطانية عشان يسامحنى واحب على راسو
المقرفة هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ونفسى السؤال
*


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يونيو 2013)

ماحدش زعلان منى و الحمدلله
نفس السؤال بردو


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يونيو 2013)

_هعتزر ليه 
لكن لو زعلان من غير سبب هختصره 



تقول لمين دلوقتي روح ياشيخ منك لله ؟؟
_​


----------



## Samir poet (28 يونيو 2013)

*والله انازعلان من ناس
فى بالى ومش محتاج اذكرها اسمائى
كفاية بنسبالى انهم لايستحقون الحديث معى
اممممممممممممم
انا جوابت على السؤال
امممممممممممممم
بتحلم  بى اية
*


----------



## Samir poet (28 يونيو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> _هعتزر ليه
> لكن لو زعلان من غير سبب هختصره
> 
> 
> ...


*هقولها لنفسى 
ونفس السؤال*


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يونيو 2013)

اقولها لأي حد ظالم أو خاين ما الخيانة ظلم بردو
سؤالى : حاسس بإيه ناو ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

مش حاسه بحاجه
حاسه اني متبنجة
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





نفس السؤال؟


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يونيو 2013)

مبسوطة و رايقة 
الي بعدى نفس السؤال بردو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

مفعول البنج راح 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




نازل يوم 30 ولا لاء؟


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

فى احتمال كبير انزل لكن فى رفض من قبل البيت 

نفسه  ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

يابنتي تنزلي فين اتكني في بيتكم

لا طبعا مستحيل انزل اذا كان ماما بتتخانق مع اخواتي الولاد علشان مينزلوش هنزل انا
انا هتابع الاحداث عبر قناه الجزيرة بقي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ايه رايك في باسم يوسف النهارده ؟


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههههه مش لقيتى غير الجزيره تتابعى فيها الاخبار 

يبقى مش هتبعى حاجه خالص 

=========

اصل مرهون نزلى بخمسه معايا واحده قالتلى انا عايزه انزل بس لو نزلتى انتى هنزل انا وفلانه وعلانه 

هههههههههه 

يعنى انا نزولى بخمسه طيب مش حرام كل دول مش ينزلوا 

===================

كان جامد  بس توقعته اقوى من كده صراحه بس زىى ما تقولى قوه الخطاب تغيط عليه ههههههههههه 

فى اشاعه بتقول ان فى اجزاء اتحذفت وهو هينزلها على النت 

بس حلوه اخترناه هههههههه 

نفسه طبعا  

​


----------



## GoGo No Way (29 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يابنتي تنزلي فين اتكني في بيتكم
> 
> لا طبعا مستحيل انزل اذا كان ماما بتتخانق مع اخواتي الولاد علشان مينزلوش هنزل انا
> انا هتابع الاحداث عبر قناه الجزيرة بقي
> ...



 بتقوليلها متنزلش ليه .. وبعد كدة ترجعو تقولو حكم الاخوان وحش !!! وانتو مش عايزين تمشوهم !! طب نعمل ايه طب !!


نوقف اللعبة ونظبط السيتنج وهو هيتشال لوحده !!

اه اتفرجت بس محضرتوش من الاول كان جامد ...

نفس السوال ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يونيو 2013)

حلقة جميلة بس كنت متوقع هتكون أجمل






​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يونيو 2013)

مش عندى فيس
اة بس فى حد استنيته قبل كدة
وهو  دلوقتى اخويا الكبير العثل اللى علطول كلامى كله معاه
بس هو مش هنا فى المنتدى دا

نفسه


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يونيو 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> ​


عآدى يعنى بتحصل .. خصوصاً لو متفقة مع حد إننآ نتكلم 
بس أكيد مش هحط إيدى على خدى كدآ :t33:



*,.
*
*نآوى تقضى يومكـ إزآى *..؟




*.،*​


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

> *نآوى تقضى يومكـ إزآى *..؟



مش بنوى بيترتب واحده 

ههههههههههههههههه

اصل لما بنوى من الصبح مش بيتنفذ فلازم النيه تكون لاحظيه بوقتها علشان يتنفذ 

فهمتى حاجه اصل رجعت قريت مش فهمت 

هههههههههههههههههه

نفسه  
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يونيو 2013)

هو كدا كدا هيتقضي سواء بالطول او بالعرض ^_^ 



ورده حلوه مرسله ليك دلوقتي تتمني تكون من مين ؟؟
​


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههه

من شخص فى بالى  

نفسه ؟؟ ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يونيو 2013)

ههههههه الله يسهله 



لا مفيش 








​


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

على

 الكراهيه 

والتعصب 

================

نفسه ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يونيو 2013)

كله نفسه نفسه ^_^

الحزن 
الخيانه 



في رساله هتبعتيها دلوقتي لمين ومكتوب فيها ايه ؟؟
​


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

بحب اختار الصمت فهتبقى فاضيه والاخر يكتب ما يريد 

ههههههههههههههههههه

اه طبعا نفسه  ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 يونيو 2013)

رساله مكتوب فيها كلمه وحده بس

وحشتوني علي فكره ^_^



تقول لمين ياابني ابعد عني ياابني اابني الله يسهلك هههههه ؟؟
​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يوليو 2013)

_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*لوحدة كدا *_

_*هو هواااااااااااااا*_​


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تقول لمين ياابني ابعد عني ياابني اابني الله يسهلك هههههه ؟؟
> ​


ههههـ للنآس إللى بتدآفع عن مرسى وآلشرعية وآلمهلبية ... هوف :smile01


*,.
*
أوصف مرسى بكلمة ... وبشويش مش مستآهلة حظر :smile01




*.،*​​


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 يوليو 2013)

" مُغيب  " ...

نفس السوال ..


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 يوليو 2013)

*,.
*
مُضلِل 

*__*

إحسآسكـ كآن إيه آلنهآردة ..؟




*.،*​


----------



## چاكس (1 يوليو 2013)

*لسه صاحى من النوم
نمت نوم السنين *


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 يوليو 2013)

ههههههههههه حاجة فخيمة 

عندك كام سنة


----------



## چاكس (1 يوليو 2013)

*حاجة و تلاتين بس انا بستهبل على اللى يسألنى و اقول حاجة و عشرين *


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 يوليو 2013)

ههههههه يعنى انت مين !!

ثانيا اتقى الله  هههههههههه و حط سوال ..


----------



## چاكس (1 يوليو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> ههههههه يعنى انت مين !!
> 
> ثانيا اتقى الله  هههههههههه و حط سوال ..



*هو النهاردة حصل ايه فى المظاهرات *


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 يوليو 2013)

بص فى القاهرة كالاتى .. مظاهرات حاشدة فى التحرير و الاتحادية و ووزارة الدفاع الناس بتعدى عليها فى السكة ...

عندك عند مكتب الارشاد فيه قناصات فى المكتب وناس ماتت ..

نخش على باقى المحافظات هدوء نسبى موقت بعد حشد الناس فى الشارع 

عندك فى اسيوط كر وفر ووفيات باعداد ...

اهو جبتلك التقرير ...

انت منين


----------



## چاكس (1 يوليو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> بص فى القاهرة كالاتى .. مظاهرات حاشدة فى التحرير و الاتحادية و ووزارة الدفاع الناس بتعدى عليها فى السكة ...
> 
> عندك عند مكتب الارشاد فيه قناصات فى المكتب وناس ماتت ..
> 
> ...


*
اشطه عليك يا جنتل 
انا للاسف الشديد مصرى الجنسية و النشأة 

هو البعيد ابن الم***** مرسى غار فى داهية ولا لسه !!*


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 يوليو 2013)

لالا يا كبير بلاش شتايم هههههههه ..

عموما لا وشكلو كدة مش هيمشى .. هيمشى مقتول .. وعندى مصادرى ههههه وفيه اقاويل بتقول خلال شهر و اقاويل بتقول اخر 2014 " مصادر "  ... بس الامر top secret >> هههههههه

بس ... !! يعنى هيصفى مصر وفى الاخر هيمشى او هيموت مش هتفرق ...

 منين من مصر ؟  ... " المحافظة والمنطقة  هههههههه ورقم البطاقة لو ينفع


----------



## چاكس (1 يوليو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> لالا يا كبير بلاش شتايم هههههههه ..
> 
> عموما لا وشكلو كدة مش هيمشى .. هيمشى مقتول .. وعندى مصادرى ههههه وفيه اقاويل بتقول خلال شهر و اقاويل بتقول اخر 2014 " مصادر "  ... بس الامر top secret >> هههههههه
> 
> ...



*لا انا كنت هقول مرسى ابن المضايقة ^_^ متقلقش 
يعنى لسه لازق !

يا عم الحج فيه فيلا قاعدة فيها اسرتى و دى فى اكتوبر و فيه شقه قاعد فيها انا لوحدى و دى فى الهرم 
انا مش من الريف ولا الصعيد انا اصولى مش مصرية اساسا و جاسوس مندس فى البلد لصالح دول غربية كافرة ^_^ جرستنى و فضحتنى يا جو جو 

انت منين ؟

بطاقة كمان .. ضايعة و مش ناوى اطلع بدل فاقد *


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 يوليو 2013)

هههههههه طب معلش انا دماغى الى راحت بعيد 

هههههه يعنى انت عايش دلوقتى فين ولا عايش اصلا ولالا ولا عايش ليه ولا اخبارك ايه .. " وفيلا كمان  "  

انا حاسس ان الصورة فى التوقيع بتعبر عن حالتك بجد  

يا جاسوس ههههههههه

ههههههههه اى خدمة بقى فضحتك  

انا من ........... 
.........
.....
...
..
.
شبــــــــــــــــــــــــرا   

انت بجد بطاقتك ضايعة ؟ هههههههههههه...

لو حد غيرك جاوب يكتب هو منين ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 يوليو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> هههههههه طب معلش انا دماغى الى راحت بعيد
> 
> هههههه يعنى انت عايش دلوقتى فين ولا عايش اصلا ولالا ولا عايش ليه ولا اخبارك ايه .. " وفيلا كمان  "
> 
> ...


ههههههـ أعتقد دى فرصة حلوة أقول فيهآ لجآكس إن آلبنت فى توقيعه كل مآ أشوفهآ تكركرنى من آلضحكـ 

أنآ من آلقآهرة :smile01

*,.
*
تفتكر آلمصريين ممكن يختآروآ حد من تيآرإسلآمى تآنى لو مرسى مشى ..؟




*.،*​​


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 يوليو 2013)

هههههه بعد الاطلاع على مصادرى الاجابة " غلط " وبعد لما مرسى يمشى بفترة هتكون مصر فى ازهى عصورها " بعيدا عن الاسلاميين "  هههههه " مصادر مصادر " 

كام سنة لاى حد غير جاكس .. ولو عم جاكس سوالى بجد البطاقة ضايعة هههههههه


----------



## چاكس (1 يوليو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> هههههه بعد الاطلاع على مصادرى الاجابة " غلط " وبعد لما مرسى يمشى بفترة هتكون مصر فى ازهى عصورها " بعيدا عن الاسلاميين "  هههههه " مصادر مصادر "
> 
> كام سنة لاى حد غير جاكس .. ولو عم جاكس سوالى بجد البطاقة ضايعة هههههههه



*و حياة مامى البطاقة ضايعة *


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 يوليو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه طب وليه مش هتطلع بدل فاقد ... افرض اتقفشت فى حاجة ههههههههه ...

وبعدين انت مش بتسال ليه


----------



## چاكس (1 يوليو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه طب وليه مش هتطلع بدل فاقد ... افرض اتقفشت فى حاجة ههههههههه ...
> 
> وبعدين انت مش بتسال ليه



*و مش هطلع بدل فاقد اساسا 
اتأفشت !! يا جدع قرشين فى ايد الظابط و تعدى كأنك اخوه .. و بعدين ماله الباسبور ؟ شغال و زى الفل .. 
انا لسه مش فايق اوى عشان اسأل .. 

*


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 يوليو 2013)

يا جدع اسال واتقى الله ! هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

*ايه توقعك للايام الجاية على مصر *​


----------



## soso a (5 يوليو 2013)

كله خير باذن الرب 

انا متفائله ليها فى الايام اللى جاااااايه 

======================

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه توقعك للايام الجاية على مصر *​


فترة قلق من آلإرهآبيين ... بس فى آلنهآية مصر بآقية 

*,.
*
فى رأيكـ إيه آلفرق بين *25  ينآير و 30 يونيو *...؟





*.،*​ ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 يوليو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> فترة قلق من آلإرهآبيين ... بس فى آلنهآية مصر بآقية
> 
> *,.
> *
> ...



الفرق بينهم 5 ايام..!!

هل حسيت أن ربنا كان ليه هدف فى ان الأخوان يمسكوا البلد أول ناس..؟

ايه الهدف دا؟
​


----------



## soso a (13 يوليو 2013)

اكيد طبعا ده عمل الرب 

علشان فى خلال السنه دى وقعت  اقنعتهم 
ناس كتير كانت بتقول دول مظلومه والنظام قمعهم ظلم لكن عايز تعرف حقيقت حد بجد حطه فى سلطه وشوف تصرفه مع الناس تعرف حقيقته والناس اللى زمان كانت واقفه جنبهم عرفتهم ولو كانوا جم متاخر كانوا هيكونوا تغولوا اكتر فى المؤسسات وسيطروا عليها قبل ما يتكشفوا ووقعهم كان هيبقى اصعب من الوقت الحالى  

=============================

اكتب ترنيمه جاء على بالك فى اللحظه اللى بتقرى فيها السؤال  ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

يابويا تعبان بمشاكل مليان
صلي علشاني يابابا كيرلس تهجرني الاحزان
تهجرني الاحزان وتسيبني وارجع اكون فرحان ..

ايه اكتر حاجه استغربتها في حياتك ؟​


----------



## oesi no (14 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يابويا تعبان بمشاكل مليان
> صلي علشاني يابابا كيرلس تهجرني الاحزان
> تهجرني الاحزان وتسيبني وارجع اكون فرحان ..
> 
> ايه اكتر حاجه استغربتها في حياتك ؟​


استغلالية اقرب الناس ليا لطيبة قلبي 

امنيتك ايه الاسبوع ده ونفسك تحققها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> استغلالية اقرب الناس ليا لطيبة قلبي
> 
> امنيتك ايه الاسبوع ده ونفسك تحققها


اخرج في مكان حلو لاني فعلا محتاجه اغير جو

ايه اكتر حاجه بتنرفزك ؟


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

> امنيتك ايه الاسبوع ده ونفسك تحققها




افرح قلب ابى وامى  

=====================

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

ايه ياسوسو اكتر حاجه بتنرفزك انك تفرحي قلب باباكي ومامتك هههههههه
ركزي يابنتي


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايه ياسوسو اكتر حاجه بتنرفزك انك تفرحي قلب باباكي ومامتك هههههههه
> ركزي يابنتي



هههههههههههههههههههه

لا طبعا جاوبنا انا وانتى بذات الوقت 
:99:
هههههههههههههههههههه

لا طبعا اللى بينرفزنى كتير 

او بيتعبنى الشعور بالكراهيه وجو المشاكل بيخنقنى 

وفى حاجات تانيه بس دول اللى جم فى بالى ناو 

============================

نفسه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا طبعا جاوبنا انا وانتى بذات الوقت
> :99:
> ...


انا عارفه ياحبيبتي
بس بحب اووي انكشك







انا اكتر حاجه بتنرفزني
اما بلاقي حد يتهم تفكيري بحاجه انا اصلا مفكرتش فيها !!

ايه الاغنيه اللي لما بتسمعها بتعيش معاها وتنسي الدنيا ؟


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا عارفه ياحبيبتي
> بس بحب اووي انكشك
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه بعرف ده اناااااااا هههههههههههههه  وانا بحب نكشك 

=====================

اللى كلماتها بتجبرنى ان اعيش حالتها 
او اللى انا عايشه حالتها اصلا 

وطبعا لازم طبعا موسيقتها تكون هاديه علشان مش افصل جو الطيران اللى بكون فيه هههههههههههههه

نفسه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 يوليو 2013)

كتييييييييير اووي يا توتة 
بس من الامثلة 

اعطني الناي وغني فيرررووووز علشان بتوه ف صوتها الملائكي

عابالي حبيبي اليسا علشان الرومانسية اللي فيها 

كتيييير من اغاني حليييم ذي 
بتلوموني ليه بحبها اوووي 

يعني بقى و كتييير صدقوني 

.................................................

اكتر فيلم بتحس ان انت البطل ؟؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه بعرف ده اناااااااا هههههههههههههه  وانا بحب نكشك
> 
> =======
> 
> ...


ياهادي انت ياهادي 

امممم اغنيه مثلا زي اللي بسمعها دلوقتي
قصص الحب الجميله لنجاه الصغيره
 كل شوية اعيدها من حلوتها

ايه الحاجه اللي مستنيها تحصل بفارغ الصبر؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 يوليو 2013)

ايه الحاجه اللي مستنيها تحصل بفارغ الصبر؟


اعمل مشروووووووووع لنفسي اتيليه و اديني بحوش


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

مش عارف او عارف وبستهبل  

يا سيتى اهى عيشه والسلام 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
=================

نفسه ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

moky قال:


> ايه الحاجه اللي مستنيها تحصل بفارغ الصبر؟
> 
> 
> اعمل مشروووووووووع لنفسي اتيليه و اديني بحوش


واوو فكره تجنن
ربنا يكرمك ياحبيبتي ويحقق كل اللي بتتمنيه

طيب ايه الفيلم اللي بتحس انك البطل فيه ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 يوليو 2013)

طيب ايه الفيلم اللي بتحس انك البطل فيه ؟

بصي ف ورقتك يا توتة ههههههههههههههه

مش لاقية لحد دلوقتي فيلم انفع اكون بطلته يا توتة وعلشان كدة انا حزينة حزينة حزينة 


نفسك في ايه دلوقتي حالا؟؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

moky قال:


> طيب ايه الفيلم اللي بتحس انك البطل فيه ؟
> 
> بصي ف ورقتك يا توتة ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


حاضر هبرص في ورقتي ههههههه
بعد الشر عليكي من الحزن ياحبيبتي

انا نفسي اووي اتمشي عالبحر في الوقت ده والجو الرائع ده
 ايه اول حاجه فطرتها بعد صيام الرسل ماخلص ؟:08:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 يوليو 2013)

ايه اول حاجه فطرتها بعد صيام الرسل ماخلص ؟

بصراحة انا مدمنة كنتاكي 
جبت جردل عائلي و اعدت اكل ههههههههههههه

نفس السؤال ؟؟؟؟


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

ههههههههههههه

اكلت زبادى على الفطار 

=======================

اكثر ترنيمه بتحبها ؟؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

بحب ترنيمة مشغوله الناس

اخر مره خرجت فيها امتي
وروحت فين ؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 يوليو 2013)

اكثر ترنيمه بتحبها ؟؟



مين احن منك 
و من غيرك بيحن عليا 

بمووووووووووت فيهم و في ترانييييييييم كتييييييير بردو 

لو دلوقتي معاك اجمل وردة ف العالم تديها لمين ؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

اجمل ورده اديها لماما حبيبتي : )

اخر مره خرجت فيها امتي
وروحت فين ؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 يوليو 2013)

اخر مره خرجت فيها امتي
 وروحت فين ؟

خرجت للشغل امبارح 

لو خروجة بجد ذي الناس 

كان يوم العيد و روحت درييييم بارك


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

اجمل ورده 

لحد بقوله ربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك دوما 

===================

نفسه ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 يوليو 2013)

اكتر فيلم بتحبه اووووووووي؟؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

يابنات بالدور مش معقول كدا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

moky قال:


> اكتر فيلم بتحبه اووووووووي؟؟؟؟


بحب فيلم نور عيني اووي من الجديد
ومن القديم الشموع السوداء
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يابنات بالدور مش معقول كدا




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ld:ld:ld:ld:ld:ld:ld:ld:ld:

طيب انا ماشيه طالما فيهل زعيق 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ld:ld:ld:ld:ld:ld:ld:ld:ld:
> 
> ...


معاش ولا كان اللي يزعقلك 
خلاص اخرجي من الطابور واكتبي براحتك

خدي بقي روقي دمك بالبنايه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

ايه الحاجه اللي محتفظ بيها من صغرك ؟


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> معاش ولا كان اللي يزعقلك
> خلاص اخرجي من الطابور واكتبي براحتك
> 
> خدي بقي روقي دمك بالبنايه




بس انتى زعقتى ناو  

هههههههههههههههههه

تعرفى ان فى ابحاث قالت ان البان بيضيع التوتر 

علشان كده اغلب الوقت فى الشغل بيكون معايا واحده بس سماااااااره مش احب ام بلونه دى انا هههههههههههههههههه بس لو مفيش سماره مفيش مانع من واحده اهو كلو لباااااااااان 

:99:


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايه الحاجه اللي محتفظ بيها من صغرك ؟




مش بحب الكركبه برمى اول باول هههههههههههههه

=====================

نفسه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> بس انتى زعقتى ناو
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


ايون علشان كدا جبتلك لبان

انا بحب لبان تشيكلس بالنوعناع:08:


soso a قال:


> مش بحب الكركبه برمى اول باول هههههههههههههه
> 
> =====================
> 
> نفسه


صور كتيررررررررررررر

هل فيه موقف محفور في ذاكرتك ومستحيل هتنساه ؟ ولو فيه وحابب تقول ياريت ولو مش حابب نوبروبلم:08:


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

محادثاتى ومشاكساتى مع صديق / ه  

بس بحاول انسى علشان لما بفتكر ممكن اكون قاعد وسط ناس افتكر واحب ابتسم الناس تقول عليا ايه 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

==============

نفسه ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

اممم
فيه مواقف وذكريات كتير حلوه محفورة في ذاكرتي مش بنساها

ايه اكتر مسلسل عاجبك في رمضان؟

​


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

مقدرش احكم لانى مش متابعه الكل  

متابعه اتنين بس 
بس باين هيبقوا 3 هههههههههه
=====================

نفسه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

ههههههههه
حكاية حياه والشك جامدين

ربنا يخدك
تقوليها لمين ؟


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

مقدرش اقولها لحد 

==================

نفسه ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

لكل واحد مفتري

وحشتني تقولها لمين ؟​


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

لكل حد وحشينى 
ههههههههههههههه

=====================

نفسه ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

ههههه
بقولها اللي بقالي كتير مشوفتهمش ههه

ابعد عني يابن الناس تقوليها لمين ههه؟​


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

لتفكيرى 

هههههههههههههه

وكل ما يبعد يا اختى يرجع تانى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نفسه ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه

انا بقولها للحر طهقني هههه

تقولي لمين ارجعلي؟


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

ايه اسئلتك دى هى كلها message كده مفيش مكالمات خالص 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

=======================

اقولها اقولها اقولها 

اكيد سمعها / تها 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

نفسه ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

هههههههه لا افيش 

بتهربي من الاجابه انتي بالزوق

اقول للفرح يرجعلي من تاني

تقولي لمين كيفك انت؟


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

هههههههههه

كيفك انت قلبتى لبنانى 

طيب نحاول نقلب ذيك 
هههههههههههههههه
تؤبرنى هالبنوته  
===========

اقولها لكل غايب بنقلق عليه 

نفسه 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

لبناني اصلي يعني ههههههههه

اقولها لحد في بالي نفسي اعرف عامل ايه دلوقتي : (

نسيانك صعب اكيد ترزعيها لمين هههه؟


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

ههههههههههه





طيب اقتبس ردك 

اقولها لحد في بالي

============

نفسه 





​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (14 يوليو 2013)

لسيدي وصديق عمري يسوع المسيح
يا تري تعرفي\تعرف صفة جميلة يتحلي بها الانسان الاوروبي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يوليو 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> لسيدي وصديق عمري يسوع المسيح
> يا تري تعرفي\تعرف صفة جميلة يتحلي بها الانسان الاوروبي




بحس انهم مفيش الحقد والكرهه بنسبه كبيره ذي عندنا


أوصف يومك بكلمه ؟؟؟
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (14 يوليو 2013)

* رخم  . 
 نفس السؤال ​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 يوليو 2013)

متعب اوووووووي

اكتر نكتة ضحكتك ؟؟؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يوليو 2013)

مش فاكر


+ احلى هدية جاتلك ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يوليو 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> مش فاكر
> 
> 
> + احلى هدية جاتلك ؟




تمثال كبير للمسيح ^_^

نفس السؤال 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يوليو 2013)

نفس الهدية بس فسفورى أصلى

+ اكتر لحن كنسى بتحبه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يوليو 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> نفس الهدية بس فسفورى أصلى
> 
> + اكتر لحن كنسى بتحبه



الحان كتيير اوووووووي بحبها 
 ممكن اكتر واحد غولغوثا  



نفس السؤال لانه عجبني ^_^
​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (16 يوليو 2013)

لحن اك اسمارؤوت
وايضا لحن  غولوغوثا ( الجلجثة )
وجميع الحان اسبوع الالام منها ( اجيوس بلحن الصلبوت)
وكفاية كدة
----------السؤال
لو خيروك تمسك حقيبة وزارية تحب تبقى وزير ايه ؟؟؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 يوليو 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> لحن اك اسمارؤوت
> وايضا لحن  غولوغوثا ( الجلجثة )
> وجميع الحان اسبوع الالام منها ( اجيوس بلحن الصلبوت)
> وكفاية كدة
> ...



وزير الداخليه ^_^
وامسك فرع أمن الدوله  ^_^



رساله هتوجهها لشخص تقوله ايه ؟؟
​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يوليو 2013)

اسف بجد
سامحنى
وحشتنى 

نفس السؤال


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يوليو 2013)

مش في دماغي حد معين اوجهله رسالة ..


أكتب حكمة تؤمن بها في حياتكـ ؟؟
​


----------



## soso a (17 يوليو 2013)

المحبة لا تسقط ابدا

============

نفس السؤال


----------



## انت شبعي (17 يوليو 2013)

قلبى مسكن للروح القدس مش سلة مهملات
سؤالي
عمرك كرهت حد و سقط من نظرك لانه حقير ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> قلبى مسكن للروح القدس مش سلة مهملات
> سؤالي
> عمرك كرهت حد و سقط من نظرك لانه حقير ؟


*تقدرى تقولى مكرهتش زعلت من حد بس مش لانه حقير ههههههه
فى وحدتك ايه اللى بيبقى رفيقك 
*​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (18 يوليو 2013)

صديق عمري يسوع المسيح
ما هو الشيئ الذي يتفوق الاولاد عا البنات فيه
والشيئ الذي تتفوق البنات علي الاولاد فيه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يوليو 2013)

ما هو الشيئ الذي يتفوق الاولاد عا البنات فيه
والشيئ الذي تتفوق البنات علي الاولاد فيه




بيتهيألي ان الموضوع بيفرق من انسان لأنسان مش من ولد لبنت 
بمعنى ان الموضوع بيتحسب بحسب القدرة 

شخص متفوق في شئ و شخص اخر مش متفوق ف نفس الشئ 
بس متفوق ف شئ اخر وهكذا 

يعني لو هنحط مثال لاي شئ بيتحسب فيه التفوق 

الدراسة مثلا 
ممكن سنة تلاقي ولد هو الاول على الجمهورية 
وسنة تانية تلاقي بنت هي الاولى على الجمهورية 

ف المواهب مثلا ولد متفوق ف الرسم او كتابة الشعر او صوته جميل 
و فيه بردو بنات متفوقة ف الرسم او كتابة الشعر او صوتها جميييل 

لو هنيجي للعلاقات مثلا ولد اجتماعي و بيحب الناس و بخلص مش بيعرف يكدب او يغدر 
و بردو نفس الحكاية مع البنت 

ف من رأيي المتواضع ان لو هنيجي نحسب التفوق هنطلع حسبة ولاد و بنات 
و نحط قدامنا قدرات الشخص ده ف نوع التفوق 

يعني بتتوقف بس على قدرات و شخصية الانسان مش تصنيفه ولد او بنت 


سؤالي هو ............

لو طلبت حاجة دلوقتي حالا و الحاجة دي هتتحقق فورا تطلب ايه ؟؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

اطلب ادخل اصحى اخويا الصغير واضفر فى ودانه ^_____________^

نفسك تعرف اية دلوقتى


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يوليو 2013)

نفسك تعرف اية دلوقتى

نفسي اعرف اذاي اخلي تفكيري يهدا شوية 

ايه اكتر فيلم طالبة معاك تتفرج عليه دلوقتي ؟؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

امير البحار

اكتر اكلة نفسك فيها دلوقتى


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 يوليو 2013)

دلوقت شبعان ^^ مش نفسي في حاجة

نغس السؤال ؟؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يوليو 2013)

نغس السؤال ؟؟


انا بردو شبعانة 
بس
لو كمان شوية ممكن يبقى نفسي 
ف بيتزا ........

لو ينفع انك تخرج دلوقتي حالا ؟؟؟؟ تختار تروح فين ؟؟؟وليه بالذات المكان ده ؟؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

امممممممممممممممم مليش نفس اكل حاجة

اكتر حاجة نفسك تقوالها لحد دلوقتى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

هقوالك ع المكان بس هتتريقى عليا او تخافى منى او اى حاجة
او حتى هتقوالى مجنونة
هاروح المدفن
واقعد احكى مع حد حاجات هو الوحيد اللى كان بيفهمها
نفسه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يوليو 2013)

انا نفسي ف موتوسيكل جدا 
و اخرج بيه لمكان فاضي مافيهوش ناس و فيه هوا و ريحة الزرع علشان بموت فيها 
او بردو ريحة الماية 
و اعد مع نفسي اسمع اغاني اطنطط اغني بصوووت عالى اتجنن يعني 
و طبعا مافيش حد شايفني هههههههههههه

علشان مافكرش في اي حاجة غير الجنان بس

اغنية جات على بالك دلوقتي؟؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

اممممممممم اغنية عشان خاطره ياما
جنات

نفسه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يوليو 2013)

اغنية ساعات اليسا 

كلمات اغنية اثرت فيك ودايما تيجي على بالك ؟؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

اغنية وائل جسار لمين هعيش
نفسه


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يوليو 2013)

*اغنية ساعات لاليسا 
بحبها وبحب كلماتها اوى 
اخر تقييم جالك من مين ومكتوب فيه ايه 

*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

جالى من
aalyhabib
مكتوب فيه
اخلاق عالية وذوق راقى

نفسه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يوليو 2013)

يا لارا بصي ف ورقتك بقى 
مش معقولة كدة لازم تعتمدي على نفسك شوية ههههههههههههههه

حاضر يا ستي 

كلمات اغنية منييير عمر عيني مادمعت 

سؤالي 

اكتر حاجة بتحبها ف الطبيعة ؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

تصدقى وتؤمنى بربنا هضربك ^_^
كل حاجة بحبها

نوع اللبس اللى بتحبيه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يوليو 2013)

> تصدقى وتؤمنى بربنا هضربك ^_^
> كل حاجة بحبها



و اهون عليك يا قمر ههههههههههههه

شوفتيني و انا بعاكس هههه



> نوع اللبس اللى بتحبيه




بحب الكاجوال طبعا الحاجات المريحة اللي مش تضايقني و تخليني قاعدة متكتفة و 
و طبعا ف المناسبات كلاسيك جدا 


اكتر حاجة بتحبيها ف شخصية اي انسان بتكلميه ؟؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

مايبقاش تلم ورخم وغلس كدة
ويحسسنى انه فاكر نفسه برنسيس
بكره التكبر اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى

اكتر حاجة تخليكى تنفرى من حد

اة شوفتك وانتى بتعاكسى وهدلق عليكى مياة سخنة دلوقتى ^_^


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يوليو 2013)

اكتر حاجة تخليكى تنفرى من حد

اة شوفتك وانتى بتعاكسى وهدلق عليكى مياة سخنة دلوقتى ^_^ 


يا باشا و احنا نطول القمر يعبرنا 

طيب صدقيني انفع بجد ههههههههههههه

اكتر حاجة تخليني اتنرفز من حد انه يبقى عارف انه غلط و مصمم على رأيه 
بتجنن من كدة 
و بردو لما حد مايبقاش عنده احساس يعني شايف حد تعبان او كدة و هو بردو رخم و بارد 
بتنرفز من البرود اوووووووي


ايه الحاجة اللي لو مخنوقة بتحسي انها تخرجك من المود ده بسرعة بسرعة ؟؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

هههههههههه بصراحة بصراحة الرقص هههههههههههههههههههههه

اة تنفعى يااختشى بس براحة  عنفسك ياقطة احسن يجيلك زوغطة ^_^

اكتر كلمة نفسك تقوليها دلوقتى


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يوليو 2013)

اكتر كلمة نفسك تقوليها دلوقتى 

اقولك قفلتيني بعد الافيه ده يا لارا هههههههههههههه

لا بجد 
كلمة واحد قليلة اوووووووووي انا ذي مانتي شايفة رغاية جدا

طيب نقووول مثلا مثلا يعني 

نفسي ف حد يفهمني ذي مانا مش ذي ما هو شايف او عايز يشوف 


نفس السؤال ...؟؟؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

اقول وحشتنى اوى يامنمون

احساسك اية دلوقتى


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يوليو 2013)

*ما تهدوا شوية يا بنات حولتونى الله 
مش عارفة اركز *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يوليو 2013)

احساسك اية دلوقتى 

بصي هو كذا حاجة 

مرهقة اوووي و نفسي انام بس مش جايلي نوووم 
حاسة اني متلغبطة شوية 
حاسة اني نفسي اعمل حاجة مجنونة اووووووووي

سؤالي 

لو نفسك تدخل جوة فيلم و تعيش مكان البطل او البطلة تختار فيلم ايه ؟؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يوليو 2013)

ما تهدوا شوية يا بنات حولتونى الله 
مش عارفة اركز 



ههههههههههههههههههه اسكتي يا رورو ده انا ماصدقت حد يرغي معايا شوية 
كلو مشغول ف المسلسلات 
ربنا يخليكي يا لارا للغلابة اللي ذي حالاتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يوليو 2013)

moky قال:


> سؤالي
> 
> لو نفسك تدخل جوة فيلم و تعيش مكان البطل او البطلة تختار فيلم ايه ؟؟


ادخل فيلم تايتنك 
واعيش بدل المزة كات ويليسن


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يوليو 2013)

> ادخل فيلم تايتنك
> واعيش بدل المزة كات ويليسن



ايوة بقى يا رورو ههههههههههههههههه

جامد اختيارك اووووي 

طيب فين سؤالك؟؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يوليو 2013)

moky قال:


> ايوة بقى يا رورو ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جامد اختيارك اووووي
> 
> طيب فين سؤالك؟؟؟


*
الزهايمر ما انتوا جننتونى ههههههههه
 ميرسى يا قمر 
اصلى بحب الفيلم ده اوى وبحب قصة الحب اللى فيه 
وان حبيب يموت علشان ينقذ حبيبته يااااااه 
سؤالى يا ستى 
لو بتحب حد تقدر ممكن تكرهه فى يوم من الايام *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يوليو 2013)

لو بتحب حد تقدر ممكن تكرهه فى يوم من الايام 



هو انا مش بكره حد بس ممكن اخد منه موقف جامد اووووي 
و خصوصا لو جرحني اوووي ووجعني 

نفس السؤال ؟؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (19 يوليو 2013)

نفس الاجابة ...

نفس السوال


----------



## nermo nano (19 يوليو 2013)

انا راى ممكن جدا
البيحب حد بجد هيزعل جدا على اى موقف ممكن يحصل
ولو زادات اكيد بيحصل زى الاحساس بالدايقة الشديدة من الشخص دا
ويتحول الحب لكرهة كبير

السوال 
هل ممكن تثق فى اى شخص
​


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

الثقه مع بعض الحذر لان ممكن الثقه تكون لاشخاص لا تستحق 

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

لأ خلاص انا حرمت و توبت
نفس السؤال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

مش عارفة بس يمكن عشان انا طيبة بصدق الناس بسرعة وبثق فيهم
نفسه


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

كل شويه نفسه نفسه 

طيب مش نفسه  ​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

سؤالي
ازاي تتصرف مع المؤذيين ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

حد يسال بقى ماتعصبونيش ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

بسيب ربنا ياخدلى حقى منهم
لانى متاكدة ان ماحدش يقدر ياخد حقى كامل غيره
نفسه


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

تقريبا نفس الاجابه 

وطبعا حسب الموقف بيبقى رد الفعل والتصرف 

============

لما بتتعصب بتعمل ايه ؟؟​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

ابعد عنهم و اشتري دماغي
سؤالي 
لو طلعوا رخمين و فضلوا وراك حتى بعدما بعدت عنهم تعمل ايه ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

لما بتعصب ؟
على حسب الموقف
سؤالي فوق


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

سؤال ميرا الاول

اخرى اللى فى رجلى وهنزلوا على دماغهم
سؤال سوسو
لما بتعصب بحاول ابعد عن الناس عشان ماطلعش كلمة تجرح حد

نفسه


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

انا على حسب الموقف و على حسب الشخص لان في ناس تستاهل الحرق بجد
سؤالي
امتى تقرر انك تبعد عن شخص للابد ؟


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

تقريبا ما اخدتش القرار ده بحياتى 

مش عارفه اقدر اصلا اخده 
===========

نفسه ​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

زمان مكنتش بقدر بعد كدة بقيت ابعد لما اتئذي منه و يفيض بيا دلوقتي بقيت ابعد من اول ما احس بالخطر
نفسه


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

رديت على نفسه  ​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

سؤالي
لو حسيت بخطر و عدم ارتياح ناحية حد تعمل ايه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يوليو 2013)

لو حسيت بخطر و عدم ارتياح ناحية حد تعمل ايه

اتجنبوا طبعا 

ايه الحاجة اللي بتميزك اوووي ؟؟؟


----------



## soso a (21 يوليو 2013)

ههههههههه

انا معرفش 

اللى يتعامل معايا هو اللى يحكم عليا
================

نفسه ​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

اكيد كل حاجة فيا بتميزني 
سؤالي
امتى اكتر مرة بكيت فيها ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

لما عرفت ان فى كدب عليا
نفسه


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

بكيت كتير اوي اوي و من كتر المرات الي بكيت فيها بقيت مش فاكراهم
سؤالي
حبيت قبل كدة ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

اة 
نفسه


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

للاسف حبيت و ندمت
سؤالي
ممكن تكره حد لانه آذاك و عذبك كتير ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

مش بعرف اكره
نفسه


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

و انا كمان 
اسألي انتي المرة دي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

اكتر كلمة نفسك تقوليها


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

نفسي اقول (ياااارب)
و انتي ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

اقول 
ساعدنى 

اسالى


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

اكتر امنية بتتمنيها ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

ابقى قوية ومفترية ^___________^

نفسه


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

و انا كومان 
اممممم
طيب مين شخصيتك الكارتونية المفضلة ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

سبونج بوب
نفسه


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

تويتي و إريال و ‏Pooh


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

اسالى


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

اسألي انتي انا خلاص مش عندي اسئلة
خلصت كلها


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يوليو 2013)

مين اللي تقوله 
كان عندك حق ؟؟؟؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 يوليو 2013)

والدي او والدتي لما يقولي متعملش حاجة و مسمعش كلامه و اعملها الافيني ندمت بعديها اني مسمعتش كلمهم ده و اقولهم امهم كان عندهم حق




السؤال : بصراحة بتفتح الفيس ولا الانجيل اكتر ( بصراحة ) ?


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يوليو 2013)

السؤال : بصراحة بتفتح الفيس ولا الانجيل اكتر ( بصراحة ) ?

انا معنديش فيس اصلا ههههههههههههههههههه

بفتح المنتدى هنا لما بكون فاضية ف الشغل او البيت 

و بردو بفتح الانجيل و لو مش فاضية بقرأ على الاقل كام مزمور 

سؤالي 

اكتر موقف حسيت ايد ربنا سنداك اوووي فيه ؟؟؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يوليو 2013)

سؤالي

اكتر موقف حسيت ايد ربنا سنداك اوووي فيه ؟؟؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يوليو 2013)

moky قال:


> سؤالي
> 
> اكتر موقف حسيت ايد ربنا سنداك اوووي فيه ؟؟؟




في كتييييييييير مواقف 



تحب تقول ايه لربنا دلوقتي ؟
​
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

انا بحبك اوى يايسوع وساعدنى ارجوك
نفسه


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يوليو 2013)

*هقوله سامحنى 
تقول ايه لحد بقالك كتير مشفتهوش *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

اكيد هقول الى اصحابى اللى ماشفتوهمش 
وحشتووووووونى

نفسه


----------



## soso a (25 يوليو 2013)

مقصره معاكى كتير يا اغلى واقرب صديقه بقلبى 

============

نفسه او غير/ى  السؤال ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

نفسك تعمل اية دلوقتى حالا


----------



## soso a (25 يوليو 2013)

اسمع كلمه ولا يهمك 

نفسه ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

اسمع كلمة كدة فى بالى

يلا اسالى


----------



## soso a (25 يوليو 2013)

امنيتك بحياتك ايه ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

ابقى انسانة الكل يحلف بيها
نفسى يبقى ليا دور فى الحياة فى العالم كله
نفسى اهلى يفتخره بيا


نفسه


----------



## soso a (25 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يحققلك امنياتك يا قمر 

================
امنيتى ربنا يحقق مشيئته بحياتى 
وافرح قلبى امى وابى 

================

اسالى انتى بقى مره عليا ومره عليكى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يوليو 2013)

*اكتر اغنية بتحب تسمعها *​


----------



## nermo nano (25 يوليو 2013)

هما 2  سواح قارة الفنجان
لحليم
نفس السوال

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

اغنية جيتلك
رامى جمال

اكتر فيلم بتحبه اوى


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يوليو 2013)

رقم 1-حصان طروادة



​
*      2- القلب الشجاع*​




 نفس السؤال ؟؟​


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يوليو 2013)

رقم 1-حصان طروادة










* ودى لقطة الفيلم  اللى بحبها والموسيقى الروعة بتاعتهها*

[YOUTUBE]VDtJMieUsf8[/YOUTUBE]​
*      2- القلب الشجاع*​




 نفس السؤال ؟؟​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

اكتر فيلم بحبه ؟
خلينا نقول فيلم عربي و هو مطب صناعي
نفسه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يوليو 2013)

فيلم اجنبي اسمه 
a walk to remember

 و افلام تاني كتييييييييييير 
هوايتك  ايه ؟؟؟


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يوليو 2013)

moky قال:


> فيلم اجنبي اسمه
> a walk to remember
> 
> و افلام تاني كتييييييييييير
> هوايتك  ايه ؟؟؟



*الصيد  بس كان زمان  بقى 

 نفس السؤال؟؟​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2013)

الرسم والشعر ^_^


اكتر اغنيه بتحس انها عليك ؟؟
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> الرسم والشعر ^_^
> 
> 
> اكتر اغنيه بتحس انها عليك ؟؟
> ​



 

1-  صباح  ساعات ساعات ساعات  ودة اكتر واحدة
2-اغنية  وردة  وكان اسمه حبيبى  



 اكتر اغنية بتحس انها عليك ؟؟ ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> 1-  صباح  ساعات ساعات ساعات  ودة اكتر واحدة
> 2-اغنية  وردة  وكان اسمه حبيبى
> 
> 
> ...




اغنيه 
أحسن من كتير (ساندي)


نفس السؤال ؟
​


----------



## soso a (25 يوليو 2013)

معرفش ما بحسيش ان فى اغنيه عليا 

غيرى السؤال ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> معرفش ما بحسيش ان فى اغنيه عليا
> 
> غيرى السؤال ​





^__^
طب كنتي حنيتي علينا بسؤال :t17: 

ممكن تثق في حد علي النت تحكيله اسرار ؟؟
​


----------



## soso a (25 يوليو 2013)

مش بثق غير بواحد / ه 

بس اصلا انا معنديش اسرار علشان اخبيها 

حياتى تقدرى تلخصيها بين اتنين 
اهلى وشغلى  
================

نفسه ​


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> مش بثق غير بواحد / ه
> 
> بس اصلا انا معنديش اسرار علشان اخبيها
> 
> ...



*بثق فى حواء هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه علشان بتحتفظ بالسر اقصى وقت وهو 48 ساعة فقط 
 اكيد فى ناس والصراحة هنا كمان فى ناس فى المنتدى بثق فيهم كتير جدا 

 نفسة*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يوليو 2013)

هو اية السؤال طيب يابتوع نفسه انتوا انتوا اتعديتوا منى قولوا السؤال ^_^


----------



## soso a (26 يوليو 2013)

كنتى تعبتى نفسك ورجعتى صفحه طيب 

ههههههههههههه

اهو



> ممكن تثق في حد علي النت تحكيله اسرار ؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يوليو 2013)

ايوة اة

اسالى انتى بقى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يوليو 2013)

يااخوتشى بقى كسلت كسلت كسلت كسلت


----------



## soso a (26 يوليو 2013)

هههههههههههههه

وانا كسلت اسال 

 ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يوليو 2013)

ههه خلاص خلينا قاعدين ههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (26 يوليو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه

قفلنا الموضوع 

 

نستنى بقى حد يجى يفتحه 

والا اقولك 

هتنزلى انهارده مظاهرات ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يوليو 2013)

اة بليل
وانتى


----------



## soso a (26 يوليو 2013)

حتى دولوقتى لم اخذ قرار 

 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

اسالى بقى ادينى نشطك
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

*بتعمل ايه لما مودك يبقى وحش *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يوليو 2013)

بسمع ترانيم وببكى 

نفس السؤال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يوليو 2013)

بطس وشي بشويه ميه ساقعه وبنكش شعري وبفضل اجري في الشقه  هههههههه

كلت ايه النهارده ؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بطس وشي بشويه ميه ساقعه وبنكش شعري وبفضل اجري في الشقه  هههههههه
> 
> كلت ايه النهارده ؟​


*كلت بيتزا 

بتعمل ايه وقت فراغك 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *كلت بيتزا
> 
> بتعمل ايه وقت فراغك
> *​


بقعد علي منتدي الكنيسة

اخر مرة اتناولت كان امتي ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بقعد علي منتدي الكنيسة
> 
> اخر مرة اتناولت كان امتي ؟


*احم احم وليه الاحراج ده 
من شهرين 

اكتر حاجة بتزعلك من شخص غالى عليك *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يوليو 2013)

انه ميحسش بىَّ

ايه الاسئلة اللى تتعب دى
غيرى يا تاسونى هههههههههههه


+ عملتى تمجيد للعدرا النهاردة ( احراج تانى واحدة بواحدة  ههههههه)


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يوليو 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> انه ميحسش بىَّ
> 
> ايه الاسئلة اللى تتعب دى
> غيرى يا تاسونى هههههههههههه
> ...


ايه الاحراج ده صحيح
اصلا انا مبعملش تمجيد للعدرا غير في صيام العدرا:smil13:

ايه اسم اب اعترافك ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

انا بقول بلاش اسئلة خالص هههههههههه
ابونا عازر 

اسم كنيستك ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يوليو 2013)

كنيسة العدرا 

لونك المفضل ؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كنيسة العدرا
> 
> لونك المفضل ؟​


*الروز 

امنية بتتمنى انها تتحقق *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الروز
> 
> امنية بتتمنى انها تتحقق *​


اكوز:smil13:

لا بهزر امنيتي ان ربنا يطولي في عمر ماما وكل اللي بحبهم

كلمة توجهها للسيسي
وكلمة توجهها لمرسي 
؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

ههههههههه جيتى فى ملعبى سبيبنى بقى 
السيسى يا سلام يا سلام 
رجل ونعم الرجال ههههههه
الا متعرفيش عنوانه يابت اروح اشكره بنفسى هو 
والظبابيط بتوعوا 

مرسى بقى 
اقوله الله يكحمك مطرح ما روحت 
الا يعنى ايه (يكحمك دى) 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههه جيتى فى ملعبى سبيبنى بقى
> السيسى يا سلام يا سلام
> رجل ونعم الرجال ههههههه
> الا متعرفيش عنوانه يابت اروح اشكره بنفسى هو
> ...


هههههههههههههه يااااه ده انتي كنتي كاتمة في قلبك وساكته ياضنايا :t33:

و ده السؤال يعني ايه يكحمك ؟ ههههههه

مش عارفه بس اكيد يكحمك دي حاجه مش مستحبه مش عاطشفية يعني:t33:

ايه اخر ترنيمة سمعتها وامتي ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههه يااااه ده انتي كنتي كاتمة في قلبك وساكته ياضنايا :t33:
> 
> و ده السؤال يعني ايه يكحمك ؟ ههههههه
> 
> ...



لا انتى كدا بتخمى يابت 
مقولتليش على عنوان السيسى ولا الظابط ابو نضارة ههههههه
لا اكيد يكحمك مش دى السؤال يعنى 

امبارح ترنيمة ضاقت الدنيا قصادى 

مشروبك المفضل


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (28 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا انتى كدا بتخمى يابت
> مقولتليش على عنوان السيسى ولا الظابط ابو نضارة ههههههه
> لا اكيد يكحمك مش دى السؤال يعنى
> 
> ...



الشاى 
------- السؤال
اذكر معنى كلمة يكحمك ؟؟؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> الشاى
> ------- السؤال
> اذكر معنى كلمة يكحمك ؟؟؟؟


*ههههههههههههه شوفولنا حد يجاوب بقى ويعرفنا المعنى 
ومحدش يسال سؤال جديد غير لما نعرف الاجابة *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يوليو 2013)

خلصوا ياجماحة قولوا المعنى عاوزة الحب ^_^ يعنى العب
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

*طب ما تقولى انتى يا فكيكة 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يوليو 2013)

دى حاجة سهلة اوى انتوا اللى دماغكم الفكرية ضاربة بعيد عنكم ^__^
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> دى حاجة سهلة اوى انتوا اللى دماغكم الفكرية ضاربة بعيد عنكم ^__^
> ​


*طب ايوه قوليلى حاجة من الحاجات السهلة بقى هههههههههه
معناها ايه يا لماضة هانم *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يوليو 2013)

طيب قوليلى السؤال كان اية وانا فرويرة ^_^
​


----------



## Samir poet (28 يوليو 2013)

*فين السؤال  انا احط ايدى على السؤال اجاوب علطول فين السؤال واحدة واحدة ماشى واااااااحدة واحدة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> طيب قوليلى السؤال كان اية وانا فرويرة ^_^
> ​


*السؤال بيقول 
علل ليه محلات الجزارة بتبيع لحمة 

ههههههههه
معنى كلمة يكحمك يابت *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *فين السؤال  انا احط ايدى على السؤال اجاوب علطول فين السؤال واحدة واحدة ماشى واااااااحدة واحدة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *


*هههههههههه معنى كلمة يكحمك 
ده انا هطلع عنيكم النهاردة *​


----------



## Samir poet (28 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه معنى كلمة يكحمك
> ده انا هطلع عنيكم النهاردة *​


*عاااااااااادى شقلبى الحرفين
ويبقى يحكمك منك الله يا مرسى 
البت رورو بتكتب الحروف بالشقلوب
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يوليو 2013)

ماشى بصى ياستى هى كلمة يونانية معناها كح كح
واحنا بقى عشان طول عمرنا متطورين ودماغنا توزن بلد وممكن نعمل القهوة ع المكواة
وكله الالسطة عندنا
عملنلها فعل مضارع وهى يكحمك 
بس العلماء لغاية دلوقتى معرفوش المعنى الحقيقى للكلمة
هل هى شعوذة او هى كلمة مشهيصة من كلامنا اللى كله مليان الش ورخامة ^_^
بس انا من موقعى هذا وبعلى صوتى اهو وبقول 
انا هعرف المعنى الحقيقة الى الكلمة المعفنة دى بس تقريبا وعلى مااظن انها كلمة مش عاطفشية
واقوالك على مفاجاة تانية
تقريبا شتيمة ^_^ :new6::new6:
بس ماتقلقيش كله تحت السيطرة الكلمة كلها محصرة من جهات مسئولة عن الكشف عن الكلمات دى ^_^
واحب اقوالك يارورو ياعزيزة انتى
انى بقوالك وبااعلى صوتى " اى كلام فاضى معقول دول هما اللى قالولى اقوووول " ^____^:new8:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *عاااااااااادى شقلبى الحرفين
> ويبقى يحكمك منك الله يا مرسى
> البت رورو بتكتب الحروف بالشقلوب
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*ده ايه الذكاء الخارق ده 
هههههههههه
خلاص شكلنا كلنا غلب حمارنا 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ماشى بصى ياستى هى كلمة يونانية معناها كح كح
> واحنا بقى عشان طول عمرنا متطورين ودماغنا توزن بلد وممكن نعمل القهوة ع المكواة
> وكله الالسطة عندنا
> عملنلها فعل مضارع وهى يكحمك
> ...



*هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## Samir poet (28 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ده ايه الذكاء الخارق ده
> هههههههههه
> خلاص شكلنا كلنا غلب حمارنا
> *​


*ايوة كدا ناس متجيش غير بالعين الحمرة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​



هو اية اللى ها
انا قولت كل المعلومات 
الباقى سرى ياحجة
وبعدين انتى اللى دماغك تخينة :new6:
اعملك اية انا بقى ^______^​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> هو اية اللى ها
> انا قولت كل المعلومات
> الباقى سرى ياحجة
> وبعدين انتى اللى دماغك تخينة :new6:
> اعملك اية انا بقى ^______^​


*لاحظى ان كلامك جارح يابت انتى يابت انتى
هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لاحظى ان كلامك جارح يابت انتى يابت انتى
> هههههههههههه
> *​



 كلام جارح اية بس ؟
انا بقولك الحكيكة 
وبعديم ماهو نصنا كدة دماغنا تخينة
ماعدا انا
نابغة 
انا ربنى وهبنى دون عن سائر البشر :new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> كلام جارح اية بس ؟
> انا بقولك الحكيكة
> وبعديم ماهو نصنا كدة دماغنا تخينة
> ماعدا انا
> ...



 *حكيكة ولا واقع **
 طب يلا يا ماما روحى العبى بعيد 
 واغسلى سنانك واشربى اللبن قبل ما تنامى ها 
 نابغة اه على يدى يابت*​


----------



## Samir poet (28 يوليو 2013)

*سؤال ماهو اقرب عضو واقرب عضوة ليك
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حكيكة ولا واقع **
> طب يلا يا ماما روحى العبى بعيد
> واغسلى سنانك واشربى اللبن قبل ما تنامى ها
> نابغة اه على يدى يابت*​



بتتريقى عليا
عليا الطللاق ياشيخة ماانا مكلمة معاكى كلام :new6:
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يوليو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *سؤال ماهو اقرب عضو واقرب عضوة ليك
> *



فى اعضاء كتير اوى اوى
​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يوليو 2013)

فين السؤال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يوليو 2013)

ماهو سمير قاله اهو ياجون
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> بتتريقى عليا
> عليا الطللاق ياشيخة ماانا مكلمة معاكى كلام :new6:
> ​


*هههههههههههههه يكون احسن برده :smil15::smil15::smil15:*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يوليو 2013)

في اعضاءكتيييييييييير
بس اللي بتكلم معاهم يوميا 
رورو حببتي وتوته قلبي ويويو روحي ^_^
اما الشوباب ^_^ كان في كتييير قريب ليا لكن دلوقتي مفيش كلهم راحو الي سبيل الله هههههه

نفس السؤال 
​


----------



## Samir poet (28 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> في اعضاءكتيييييييييير
> بس اللي بتكلم معاهم يوميا
> رورو حببتي وتوته قلبي ويويو روحي ^_^
> اما الشوباب ^_^ كان في كتييير قريب ليا لكن دلوقتي مفيش كلهم راحو الي سبيل الله هههههه
> ...


*وانا روحت  فين من دول 
ماشى ماشى يا وحشة 
هههههههههههههههههههه
افى كتير اعضاء حلوين
قريبين منى 
بتقول اية فى بالك دلوقتى*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يوليو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *وانا روحت  فين من دول
> ماشى ماشى يا وحشة
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> افى كتير اعضاء حلوين
> ...



هههههههههههههه بتحرجني ياسموره انت :t33:


لربنا كما تريد ^_^


تقول ايه للاعضاء المنتدي ؟
او اي حد هنا ؟

​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (28 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه بتحرجني ياسموره انت :t33:
> 
> 
> لربنا كما تريد ^_^
> ...



احب اقول ل( بنت الكنيسة ) سؤالك صعب اوى مافيش اختيارات ؟؟
نفس السؤال


----------



## Samir poet (28 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه بتحرجني ياسموره انت :t33:
> 
> 
> لربنا كما تريد ^_^
> ...


*لالالالا عادى  هوانا ابقى مين اوجى فين واروح لمين
انا ولا حاجةقصادك يا ست الكل
اقول سامحنى انا تعبان نفسية وروحيةوجسدية ومعنوية 
وان  عاوزتكرهنى وومتكلمنيشى اوكى  
انا عملت اللى عليا وا لبقى على ربنا وافتكر انو ليك مكان   فى قلبى تقول لامين اتقى الله *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)

اقول للاخوان اتقوا الله

تقول لمين بحبــــــــــــك اوي ؟
غير ربنا واهلك يعني ^,*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اقول للاخوان اتقوا الله
> 
> تقول لمين بحبــــــــــــك اوي ؟
> غير ربنا واهلك يعني ^,*​


*لجوزى طبحا 

اخر تقييم جالك من مين *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 يوليو 2013)

*


واثقه فيك يارب قال:



اقول للاخوان اتقوا الله

تقول لمين بحبــــــــــــك اوي ؟
غير ربنا واهلك يعني ^,*​

أنقر للتوسيع...


دورت مالقتش بصراحه 
 the same question *​


----------



## يوليوس44 (29 يوليو 2013)

* اجيب الاسعاف ياشباب ولااستنى شوية لما المعركة تسخن شوية
​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> دورت مالقتش بصراحه
> the same question *​


*احياه النبى كلمنا عربى *
فيها لاايه يعنى لو قولت نفس الزوؤال:smil13::smil13::smil13:​


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2013)

*لا استنى شويةهههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *احياه النبى كلمنا عربى *
> فيها لاايه يعنى لو قولت نفس الزوؤال:smil13::smil13::smil13:​


المههم انك ترجمتي ومرديتيش ياخلبوصه انتي:t33:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *احياه النبى كلمنا عربى *
> فيها لاايه يعنى لو قولت نفس الزوؤال:smil13::smil13::smil13:​


دا العادى عندى :flowers: 

نفس السؤال ياجدعان طيب علشان ماتزعليش 

الفرق بين مشاركتى ومشاركتك 10 ثوانى بس :beee: 
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 يوليو 2013)

*


واثقه فيك يارب قال:




المههم انك ترجمتي ومرديتيش ياخلبوصه انتي:t33:

أنقر للتوسيع...


الحق يتقال جاوبت بصراحه 

السؤال بقى 
شايف ايه الحلو فيك وايه الوحش ؟؟؟*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> المههم انك ترجمتي ومرديتيش ياخلبوصه انتي:t33:


*ما انا جاوبت خلاص 
وقولت اقول بحبك لجوزى يابت 
اسكتى بقى علشان انا بخاف من الحسد هههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يوليو 2013)

صعب الواحد يشوف ايه الحلو اللى فيه 
لكن الوحش متعدش 
منهم  العصبية 

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> الحق يتقال جاوبت بصراحه
> 
> ...


الوحش فيا العند والعصبيه
والحلو فيا مفيش:t33:

مين مثلك الاعلي؟


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ما انا جاوبت خلاص
> وقولت اقول بحبك لجوزى يابت
> اسكتى بقى علشان انا بخاف من الحسد هههههههه*​


احياه النبي يابت ماشوفت
ربنا يخليكم لبعض
وامسكي دول علشان الحسد
555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555
ههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 يوليو 2013)

*دا على اساس انى بمتحنكم 

حد يسأل يا جدعان *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)

وربنا انا سألت فوئيك علي طوووووول

مين مثلك الاعلي؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *دا على اساس انى بمتحنكم
> 
> حد يسأل يا جدعان *​


*ما البنية سألت فوق 
مين مثلك الاعلى 
ركزوا شوية بقى هههههههه*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 يوليو 2013)

معلهش اصلى خلاص دخلت ف اليوم التالت ع التوازي من غير نوم 

*بيل غيتس *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 يوليو 2013)

السؤال نفسويته بقى​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)

مثلي الاعلي البابا شنودة

مين صحبك الانتيخ هنا في المنتدي ؟؟

"واحد فقط"


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2013)

*بدايةالعمر
ونفس السؤال
*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 يوليو 2013)

حد عارف نفسه 
نفس السؤال​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يوليو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * اجيب الاسعاف ياشباب ولااستنى شوية لما المعركة تسخن شوية
> ​*


:t16::t16:
هههههههههههه

​


+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> احب اقول ل( بنت الكنيسة ) سؤالك صعب اوى مافيش اختيارات ؟؟
> نفس السؤال


اخيارات :dntknw::t33:​ 


Samir poet قال:


> *لالالالا عادى  هوانا ابقى مين اوجى فين واروح لمين
> انا ولا حاجةقصادك يا ست الكل
> اقول سامحنى انا تعبان نفسية وروحيةوجسدية ومعنوية
> وان  عاوزتكرهنى وومتكلمنيشى اوكى
> انا عملت اللى عليا وا لبقى على ربنا وافتكر انو ليك مكان   فى قلبى تقول لامين اتقى الله *



ليه دا كله :spor22:​ 


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لجوزى طبحا
> 
> اخر تقييم جالك من مين *​


أحم أحم ^_^


:blush2::blush2:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> حد عارف نفسه
> نفس السؤال​


هو ايه اصله ده؟

ايه ياعم بوب مفيناش من خم 
لازم تقول اسمه او علي الاقل اول حرف منه يااخي متحبيكاش كدا:smil13:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مين صحبك الانتيخ هنا في المنتدي ؟؟
> 
> "واحد فقط"



واحد ازاي بس :ranting: ها :spor22:


تقول ايه في الصحاب  بتاعت مصلحتها بس:2:
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هو ايه اصله ده؟
> 
> ايه ياعم بوب مفيناش من خم
> لازم تقول اسمه او علي الاقل اول حرف منه يااخي متحبيكاش كدا:smil13:



خلاص انا سحبت الإجابه 
:ranting: :ranting:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> خلاص انا سحبت الإجابه
> :ranting: :ranting:​


خواف:t33:

ومدام سحبت الاجابه يبقي اسحب سؤالك معاها:ranting:

تقول ايه في الصحاب  بتاعت مصلحتها بس:2:
 
دي مايتقلش عليهم اصحاب اساسا يامرمر

بطل غلاسه تقولها لمين؟


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> :t16::t16:
> هههههههههههه
> 
> ​
> ...


*
عشان بس انا

وفي يوم ربنا هيعوضك ♥بحاجه اجمل من الي انت كنت تتخيـــلها ♫♫

 عشان اتظلمت وبكيت ودعيت ربنا ومزهقتش ومقولتش لحد امتى يارب !

 في يوم هتفرح اوووووي زي ما بكيت اوي واتوجعت اوي ♦♫

 في يوم عينيك هتدمع من فرحتك من مفاجأة ربنا ليك زي ما كنت♥♥
 زمان بتدمع من كتر وجعك بس انت اصبر وادعي ومتزهقـــــــــش

 أأًصــل ربنا بيحب يسمع صوتك ♥☻ لازم تحس بطعم الحزن عشان تعرف قيمته

 الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــفــــــــــــــرح بأذن الله**
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> حد عارف نفسه
> نفس السؤال​


*ايه الخم ده مفناش من خم *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه الخم ده مفناش من خم *​



ياعنى ايه خم دى اساساً​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)

ياجماعه ياحد يجاوب علي سؤالي
يايتفضل يرزع سؤال غيرو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ومفيش خيار 

ولا جزر ^,^


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ياعنى ايه خم دى اساساً​


خم يعنى خم 
خودنا فى دوكة انت ​


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياجماعه ياحد يجاوب علي سؤالي
> يايتفضل يرزع سؤال غيرو
> 
> 
> ...


*اين يقع سؤال على خريضة هذاالمنتدى
سؤ اذهب اليها واصالحك علية
عشان مش تتخصمو
ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياجماعه ياحد يجاوب علي سؤالي
> يايتفضل يرزع سؤال غيرو
> 
> 
> ...


*ايوة اعرف السؤال كان ايه وانا اجاوب ع طول *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)

نقووووووووووووول كمان وامرنا لله
اما نشوف اخرتها

بطل غلااسه تقولها لمين؟​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> خم يعنى خم
> خودنا فى دوكة انت ​


طيب خلاص 

*أ أ وفاب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> نقووووووووووووول كمان وامرنا لله
> اما نشوف اخرتها
> 
> بطل غلااسه تقولها لمين؟​


اقولها للحياه كلها 

كام عدد اصدقائك الانتيخ ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)

*أ أ وفاب
ده اكيد حد من المراقبين
الله يسهلووو ^,*
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> طيب خلاص
> 
> *أ أ وفاب *​


معلش اصل انا اوقات الفهم عندى بيهنج 
مين فين ليه ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اقولها للحياه كلها
> 
> كام عدد اصدقائك الانتيخ ​


يتعدوا عالزوابع
حوالي 4:smil13:
نفس الصؤال؟


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *أ أ وفاب
> ده اكيد حد من المراقبين
> الله يسهلووو ^,*
> *



:scenic:​


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اقولها للحياه كلها
> 
> كام عدد اصدقائك الانتيخ ​


*واحد فقط وغير متواجد حاليا
ونفس السؤال*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> :scenic:​


الايموشن ده بيقولي زكية زكيه هييييييه

عارفه عارفه ميرسي:love34::blush2:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> معلش اصل انا اوقات الفهم عندى بيهنج
> مين فين ليه ​



أسيبكم انا واطلع م الموضوع دا 
دى الترجمه 
ايه رأيكم ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الايموشن ده بيقولي زكية زكيه هييييييه
> 
> عارفه عارفه ميرسي:love34::blush2:



طيب هو بيقولك زكيه بينده عليكِ ولا ايه ؟؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> طيب هو بيقولك زكيه بينده عليكِ ولا ايه ؟؟​


لا بيوثفني:love34:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يوليو 2013)

اجابتى اهى
انا كل اصحابى لسة مش جم 
​


----------



## soso a (29 يوليو 2013)

فين السؤال 

 

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)

ايه اكتر مسلسل عجبك في مرضان ؟​


----------



## soso a (29 يوليو 2013)

مش بتفرج غير حكايه حياه 

==============

نفسه ​


----------



## يوليوس44 (29 يوليو 2013)

* صفر لا بشوف  اشوف مسلسلات عربى 
 لكن رامز جلال البرامج جميل  بحب اشوفة 

 اكتر فريق بتحبه؟؟​*


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (29 يوليو 2013)

كرة السلة\فريق الاحلام
كرة القدم\ديبورتيفو لاكرونيا
الفريق\احمد شفيق

اذكر ا اسمين لكليبين او اغنيتين اجنبية عجباكي\عجباك
واسمين لفيلمين اجنبي عجباك\عجباكي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)

ماليش في الاغاني الاجنبي
انما بحب فيلم تيتانك ,, وفيس اوف جدا

مين الشخص الوحيد اللي ممكن تبوح له بسرك ؟​


----------



## soso a (29 يوليو 2013)

هو انا تقريبا مش عندى اسرار 

بس امى اول شخص  

=============

نفسه ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)

ماما واختي

اخر مره زورت طبيب كان امتي وليه ؟​


----------



## soso a (29 يوليو 2013)

مش بحبهم ولا احب زيارتهم 
هههههههههههههههههه

بس من زماااااااااان خالص دكتور سنان 

مش فكره من امتى 

==========

نفسه ​


----------



## يوليوس44 (29 يوليو 2013)

*كان من 8 شهور علشان  عينى كان حمرا حمرا والدكتور قال دى  التهابات من السهر وقلة النوم 
  نفسه​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)

من حوالي 3 شهور
كنت تعبانه جدا وعندي هبوط وعملت تحاليل
بس طلعت قرده في الاخر
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ايه اكتر فسحه اتفسحتها ومش هتقدر تنساها
فين ومع مين ؟​


----------



## soso a (29 يوليو 2013)

الف سلامه يا سكر 
==================
هههههههههههه

مش فكره دى 

نفسه 

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)

الله يسلمك ياحبيبتي

اخر فسحه كانت من اسبوعين مع اخواتي
ركبنا باخره في النيل بس كانت فسحه تحفه

مين اخر حد زاركم في البيت وامتي؟​


----------



## soso a (29 يوليو 2013)

الله يسهلوا 
هههههههههههه 

تعيشى وتتفسحى يا قمر  

==========================

اممممممم ودى كمان مش فاكرها 

 ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)

تعيشي انتي يارب

ايه يابنتي الزهايمر اللي انتي فيه ده

اخر حد زارنا اختي وجوزها امبارح

امتي اخر مره ضحكت من قلبك ؟​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (29 يوليو 2013)

الفسحة الكبيرة كات لوحدي
اصغر فسحة لكن هافتكرها طول حياتي
مع بنت عمي لزيارة دير مارمينا بالزهراء \القاهرة
قبل ما تعدي عا اكاديميتها
    ايه الاكلة اللي لو مش جعانة\جعان بس جات عا بالك
وموجودة تقومي تاكليها


----------



## soso a (29 يوليو 2013)

مفيش 

============

نفسه ​


----------



## روزي86 (30 يوليو 2013)

اقطع طماطم وفلفل وثوم وملح وزيت واعمل شكشوكه واكلها

نفسك تروح لشخص تعتذرله؟​


----------



## thebreak-up (30 يوليو 2013)

*لا. مفيش حدّ عاوز اعتذر له. 


انهي بلد عربية تحب تعيش فيها بإستثناء بلدك الام ؟ *


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يوليو 2013)

thebreak-up قال:


> *لا. مفيش حدّ عاوز اعتذر له.
> 
> 
> انهي بلد عربية تحب تعيش فيها بإستثناء بلدك الام ؟ *


خلينا فى الدول العربية 
لبناااااااااااان 
اكلتك المفضلة ايه


----------



## thebreak-up (30 يوليو 2013)

*البيتزا. 

 بلد اجنبي تحب تعيش فيه ؟ *


----------



## soso a (30 يوليو 2013)

مش على بالى شئ ناو 

نفسه  ​


----------



## GoGo No Way (30 يوليو 2013)

الهند \ اليابان \ الصين \ المانيا ....... اى واحدة منهم ..

نفسه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 يوليو 2013)

كوريا -لبنان ^_^


حاجه مجنونه نفسك تعملها ؟؟
​


----------



## soso a (1 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههه

حاجات كتير خليها بنفسى 

هههههههههههههه


نفسسسسسسسسه ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 أغسطس 2013)

أوافق علي حاجه كدا ^_^








​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أوافق علي حاجه كدا ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بعبر بالبكاء 
كلمة تقولها لحد مشتاقله ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بعبر بالبكاء
> كلمة تقولها لحد مشتاقله ​




لناس ماتو 
وحشوني اوووووي 


ايه اللي كان نفسك تحققيه ولسه ماتحققش ؟؟
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لناس ماتو
> وحشوني اوووووي
> 
> 
> ...


*حاجات كتير 

اكتر حاجة تضايقك وتعصبك *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حاجات كتير
> 
> اكتر حاجة تضايقك وتعصبك *​



ان حد يكذب عليا
او يستعبطني ههههه


نفس السؤال ؟
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (2 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ان حد يكذب عليا
> او يستعبطني ههههه
> 
> 
> ...



  انة يكون فاكر نفسه ذكى   فقط 
  الكدب الكدب الكدب الكدب 
  امتى حسيت انك صديقك باعك  وازاى ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2013)

مش حسيت كدا قبل كده ^,^

كلت ايه النهارده ؟  ​


----------



## يوليوس44 (2 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش حسيت كدا قبل كده ^,^
> 
> كلت ايه النهارده ؟  ​



*بامانة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شربة مقادم  اللى تسيرو تقولوا عليها كوارع ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
اكلت كوارع

 نفسه​*


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (2 أغسطس 2013)

حواوشى 
نفس السؤال اصل انا بحب اسئلة الاكل دى طفاسة بقى ههههههه


----------



## soso a (2 أغسطس 2013)

طعميه وفول 

انهاره صيام 

============

تقول ايه للشخص اللى جه على بالك دلوقتى وانت بتقرى السؤال ؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يسامحك 

نفس السؤال بقا ^_^؟؟
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أغسطس 2013)

مش كل بتتقال باللسان فى طريقة تانية
بس اصبر عليا حبة 

فى حد انت بتحبه بس هو تاعبك ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> مش كل بتتقال باللسان فى طريقة تانية
> بس اصبر عليا حبة
> 
> فى حد انت بتحبه بس هو تاعبك ؟
> ​



نووووووووو طبعااا 
لما نحب بقا عايز يتعبنا براحته عاتي بقا :t25:



نفسك تقول ايه للي مزعلك ؟
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أغسطس 2013)

هابقى جدعة اوى لدرجة انى هقف جنبى لما احتاجنى 
وابقى تف على وشى لو واثقت فى حد تانى  ^__^

نفسه ؟
​


----------



## soul & life (5 أغسطس 2013)

*مينفعش اقوله حاجه للاسف احيانا بعض الاشخاص بتحتم عليكى الصمت الابدى

مين اكتر حد اهانك وظلمك فى حياتك*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أغسطس 2013)

كتير بصراحة
يلا نفسه ؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أغسطس 2013)

مين اكتر حد اهانك وظلمك فى حياتك


لا ماوصلتش لدرجة الاهانة 
بس ممكن ناس تستخف بتفكيري لاني بتعامل ببساطة اوووي 
ف دي بحسها اهانة 
اما عن الظلم ف كتيييييييييير بس مش ظلم ف حاجة كبيرة يعني 

سؤالي 

لو قدامك خروجة حلوة دلوقتي 
تخرج فين ؟؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أغسطس 2013)

*هروح اى مكان يكون بيطل على البحر *

امتى تحس انك كاره الحياه ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أغسطس 2013)

انا من اول مااتولدت وانا كارهة الحياة يااختشى ^_^
نفسه ؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أغسطس 2013)

انا من اول مااتولدت وانا كارهة الحياة يااختشى ^_^
نفسه ؟


يا بت انتي حرام عليكي نفسك 
هي الحياة صحيح ذي الذفت بس صدقيني ممكن نعمل فيها لحظات تحببنا فيها 

في لحظات بتعدي على لانسان الدنيا بتضيق قدامه و يقول انها نهاية العالم 
و يحس ساعتها انه كاره الحياة و الدنيا باللي فيها بس بعد كدة بتفرج و بنعيش 
و ذي ما الاغنية بتقول حبيتها ولا ماحبيتهاش هي الدنيا و لازم تتعاش 
انا اكيد عدت عليا لحظات كدة منها لما بحس اني لوحدي لما بحس ان 
مافيش اصدقاء جنبي كويسين 
و اكتر لحظة لما بحس  ان اللي جوايا ماحدش فاهمه او حاسه ذي مانا حاساه 

سؤالي 

نفسك في ايه دلوقتي حالا ؟؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أغسطس 2013)

يااختشى كل واحد ودرجة حبه لحياته بقى

نفسى امووووووووووت ^___________^

نفسه ؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أغسطس 2013)

يااختشى كل واحد ودرجة حبه لحياته بقى

نفسى امووووووووووت ^___________^

نفسه ؟

نفسي اشوفك علشان اطلع عينك 
و بعدين الف مليون بعد الشر عليكي 

سؤالي 

اغنية عايز تسمعها دلوقتي ؟؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أغسطس 2013)

يلا تعالى انتى كمان طلعى عينى تعالى
ماهى ناقصة ^___________________________^

نفسى اسمع اغنية 
اول يوم تامر حسنى

سؤالى
اكتر اغنية بتحبها
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أغسطس 2013)

يلا تعالى انتى كمان طلعى عينى تعالى
ماهى ناقصة ^___________________________^


من عنيا يا قمر انت تامري بس 
انا اصلا عايشة علشان اطلع عنين الناس هههههههههههه

اكتر اغنية بحبها دي صعبة اوووووووووي 
علشان بحب اغاني كتيييييييييير جدا 
بس اغلبية اغاني اليسا و حلييم و فيرووز و عمرو بحبهم اوووي و كل حاجة على حسب حالتي النفسية بقى  

سؤالي 

اكتر فيلم نفسك تشوفه ؟؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أغسطس 2013)

تيتانك
عمرى ماشوفته
هموت واشوفه بجد

نفسه ؟
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> تيتانك
> عمرى ماشوفته
> هموت واشوفه بجد
> 
> ...



   رقم 1-حصان طروادة










* ودى لقطة الفيلم  اللى بحبها والموسيقى الروعة بتاعتهها*

[YOUTUBE]VDtJMieUsf8[/YOUTUBE]​
*      2- القلب الشجاع*​




 نفس السؤال ؟؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 أغسطس 2013)

انا جاوبت ع السؤال دا
طيب سؤالى
اكتر حاجة نفسك فيها دلوقتى ؟
​


----------



## nermo nano (6 أغسطس 2013)

انى اكلم  صحبتى دلوقتى 
بس مش ينفع

سوالى
اكتر حاجة بتزعلك من نفسك
​


----------



## soul & life (6 أغسطس 2013)

*الطيبة الزايدة والنسيان
احيانا فى حاجات مش لازم ننساها ولازم نفضل فاكرينها انا بنساها ودا بيخلينى اتحط فى مواقف كتير مؤلمة 

السؤال: ايه  الموقف او الحدث   اللى منتظر حدوثه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *الطيبة الزايدة والنسيان
> احيانا فى حاجات مش لازم ننساها ولازم نفضل فاكرينها انا بنساها ودا بيخلينى اتحط فى مواقف كتير مؤلمة
> 
> السؤال: ايه  الموقف او الحدث   اللى منتظر حدوثه*


اكوز بقي:smile02

اوصفلي مودك دلوقتي؟


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

هدوء 

نفسه ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2013)

هدوء وري موجود طب ازاي هههه

انا حاسه اني منتعشه كدا ^,^

ايه اكتر حاجه بتكرهها في حياتك؟​


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هدوء وري موجود طب ازاي هههه
> 
> انا حاسه اني منتعشه كدا ^,^
> 
> ايه اكتر حاجه بتكرهها في حياتك؟​



يارب دايما على طول 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
:smile02:smile02

اكتر حاجه بكرهها احساس الكراهيه والجو المحيط بيه 

نفسه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2013)

اممممم
انا اكتر حاجه بكرهها الظلم والخيانه والكدب


انت من الناس اللي بتصدق اي حاجه بسهوله وتقتنع بسرعه ولا لا؟​


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

بصراحه لا بحس انى عندى نسبه شك بس مش بظهرها يعنى بصدق واقتنع واحط نسبه عدم المصدقيه جويا لغايه ما يثبت ليا العكس بدون اللى قصادى ما يحس 

نفسسسسسسه ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2013)

بصي كنت مان بصدق بسهوله اووي واقتع بسرعه جداا ي الهُبل
بس دلوقتي بطلت 
بقيت مش بقتنع واصدق غير بالطبل البلدي يابنتي ههههه

محتجالك تقولها لمين؟​


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

لربى والهى يسوع محتاجالك قووووى 

=======================

نفسه ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2013)

طبعا لربنا بس

تقولي لمين اتاخرت كتير؟​


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

لرد ربنا عليا بموضوع سايبهوله  

نفسه ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2013)

للفرحه الحقيقيه

سعيد|ة في حياتك بنسبه كام % ؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2013)

*مش عارفة اديكى نسبة 
ادونى فرصة يا بنات مش عارفة الاحق عليكم 
نفسك تعمل ايه دلوقتى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش عارفة اديكى نسبة
> ادونى فرصة يا بنات مش عارفة الاحق عليكم
> نفسك تعمل ايه دلوقتى *​


طيب ياحبيبتي علي مهلك:smile02

نفسي مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت اقعد عالبحر الللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللله :94:

نفس السؤال؟


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

امممممم

عاااادى ولا حاجه 

نفسه ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2013)

انا جاوبت بقي متهرجوش​


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه

طيب تقوليها لمين 





> انا جاوبت بقي متهرجوش


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2013)

هي ايه اللي اقولها لمين بالظبط


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

انا جاوبت متهرجش 

تقوليها لمين 

هههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههه
اقولها ليكي ههههههه

ايه الشئ المستحيل من وجهه نظرك؟​


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

امممممممممممم

الشئ المستحيل زى الحب المستحيل كده 

ههههههههههههههه

بجد معرفش بحس ان مفيش مستحيل مع ربنا كل ممكن بقوته وتمسكنا بيه 

نفسسسسسسسسسه ​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههه
> اقولها ليكي ههههههه
> 
> ايه الشئ المستحيل من وجهه نظرك؟​



انه البنت ما بتبصش بالمراية قبل الخروج من البيت؟؟
اللي بعدي يسأل


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> انه البنت ما بتبصش بالمراية قبل الخروج من البيت؟؟
> اللي بعدي يسأل



لاء مش مستحيل لما بكون مستعجله ساعات مش ببص

دور على شئ تانى يكون مستحيل 

==========


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> لاء مش مستحيل لما بكون مستعجله ساعات مش ببص
> 
> دور على شئ تانى يكون مستحيل
> 
> ==========



الاعتراف انه دة صح


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

​


> ايه الشئ المستحيل من وجهه نظرك؟



وان الررجل يصدق ان المراءه لا تكذب 

=================

تقول لمين شكرا ووداع بنفس الوقت ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2013)

ايه الاسئلة الصعبة دى يا سوسو 
مش عارفة ههههههههه​


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

طيب اسالى انتى 

مش بعرف اسال ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> طيب اسالى انتى
> 
> مش بعرف اسال ​


مممممممممم ماشى اسأل انا 
كلمة تقولها لحد بتحبه


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا معاك على طول ويحفظك 

نفسه ​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2013)

طبعاً كلمة او جملة مش كفاية
بعملها قصيدة


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> طبعاً كلمة او جملة مش كفاية
> بعملها قصيدة


ههههههههههههه قصيدة اه طبعا لازم قصيدة صحيح 
اومال عاوزين ايه من شاعر يكتب كلمة متجيش خالص 
طب فين السؤال بقى


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2013)

ماهي ارقى انواع او أعلى درجات الأخلاق عن الحبيب


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> ماهي ارقى انواع او أعلى درجات الأخلاق عن الحبيب



الحب الحقيقى هو ااعلى درجات واخلاق عند  الحبيب 

لانه كلمه حب بجد بتضم كل شئ 

==================

نفسه


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههههه قصيدة اه طبعا لازم قصيدة صحيح
> اومال عاوزين ايه من شاعر يكتب كلمة متجيش خالص
> طب فين السؤال بقى



 يكتب كلمة متجيش خالص
*شو يعني*


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2013)

اعلى الدرجات 
هيى ان يتنزه الشخص عن الصغائر ويعديها
اي ان الشخص ينسى اي اساءة صغيرة صدرت عن المحبوب  ويقول في داخله
طيب غلطة  او اتنين ممكن يكون قصادهم قد قدم الحبيب الكثير 
تمهيدا لسمو شخصه  ولسمو ذاك الحب وخلوده
*هنا  تغاضيه عن الاخطاء الباهتة  تجعل من شخصه او نفسيته على درجة عالية 
من السلام الداخلي وهكذا اولاً يكون قد تصالح مع نفسه  وعندما يما يتم ذلك يبداء
الشخص برؤية كل شيء جميل امامه  واي شيء لا يستحق(الزعل)مهما كان*


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

فين السؤال ​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2013)

شو هوي يلي يلفت اتباهك سريعاً في الشخص حتى يتم الاعجاب فيه بعد كده


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

تمسك الشخص ده بربنا 

وذكائه وروحه الحلوه مع اللى حواليه 

=====================

نفسه ( الاجابه وبعديها السؤال بقى ) ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> تمسك الشخص ده بربنا
> 
> وذكائه وروحه الحلوه مع اللى حواليه
> 
> ...



فيه حاجات كتير بتلفت نظر الواحد 
اولا الاحترام والادب 
ثانيا اسلوب التعامل 
الذوق فى الكلام 
الارتياح 
سؤالى بقى 
لو حبيبت وعاوز تصارح شخص بكدا 
تصارحه ازاى


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

الافضل عدم المصارحه علشان مش تحط الطرف اللى قدامه بموضع محرج لو مفيش تبادل للمشاعر دى 
ولو ان ساعات فى حاجات بتفل منك  

انك تسيبى الموضوع على ربنا افضل شئ بجد 

==============================

نفسسسسسسسسسسه ​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2013)

لو حبيبت وعاوز تصارح شخص بكدا 
تصارحه ازاى
*
شو هوي هيدا الكدة؟؟
ما فهمته*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 أغسطس 2013)

*مالقتوش غير السؤال الصعب دا

انا من نظرى هايعرف من غير حاجه

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> لو حبيبت وعاوز تصارح شخص بكدا
> تصارحه ازاى
> *
> شو هوي هيدا الكدة؟؟
> ما فهمته*


والكعبة الشريفة انا اللى ما فاهمة حاجة من كلامك


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *مالقتوش غير السؤال الصعب دا
> 
> انا من نظرى هايعرف من غير حاجه
> 
> *​


ههههههههههه ما انا لقيت الاسئلة كلها سهلة قولت لما اجبلكم اسئلة صعبة 
فين السؤال


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 أغسطس 2013)

*


رورو ايهاب قال:




والكعبة الشريفة انا اللى ما فاهمة حاجة من كلامك

أنقر للتوسيع...


هو عاوز يفسر ما المقصود بكدا

يقصد بها المصارحه 

هذ للعلم واتخاذ الازم :act23: *​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> والكعبة الشريفة انا اللى ما فاهمة حاجة من كلامك



صادقة واللهي من غير ما تحلفي


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 أغسطس 2013)

تهدى لمين 

الحب 


المال 


السعاده 

مش شرط ذكر اشخاص بعينها​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> هو عاوز يفسر ما المقصود بكدا
> 
> ...





kalimooo قال:


> صادقة واللهي من غير ما تحلفي



تقصده ايه يا بشر 
انى مش بفهم هههههه 
اعزرونى عندى حالة من التهييس وعدم التركيز


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2013)

اهدى الحب لكل الناس 
والمال لحد اكون عارفة انه محتاجله 

السعادة لناس غالية عندى لو بايدى اديها السعادة 

اكتر حاجة تفرحك لما تكون حزين ​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> تقصده ايه يا بشر
> انى مش بفهم هههههه
> اعزرونى عندى حالة من التهييس وعدم التركيز


لا العفو يا فندم مش بقصد كده ههههه
بتقوليني اشياء ما قولتهاش ليه


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

اتصال وسؤال من شخص عزيز 

اكتر حاجة تفرحك لما تكون حزين 

​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اهدى الحب لكل الناس
> والمال لحد اكون عارفة انه محتاجله
> 
> السعادة لناس غالية عندى لو بايدى اديها السعادة
> ...



اشوف اللى حواليا فرحان 

نفس السؤال​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 أغسطس 2013)

هو انا اكتب مشاركه الاقى 6 قبالها

مش لاعب 
​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> فين السؤال ​



ما هو حضرتك بتقولي نفسه نفسه..
قلت بدماغي يلي نفضل نجاوب طول الوقت على نفسه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> هو انا اكتب مشاركه الاقى 6 قبالها
> 
> مش لاعب
> ​


ههههههههههههه من الصبح مش عارفة اشارك فى الموضوع بسبب كدا 
مش لوحدك هههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 أغسطس 2013)

*


kalimooo قال:





ما هو حضرتك بتقولي نفسه نفسه..
قلت بدماغي يلي نفضل نجاوب طول الوقت على نفسه

أنقر للتوسيع...


دا كسل اسألنى انـا  :act23: :budo:  *​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> اتصال وسؤال من شخص عزيز
> 
> اكتر حاجة تفرحك لما تكون حزين
> 
> ​



واحزن ليه؟
==
نفسه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 أغسطس 2013)

*


رورو ايهاب قال:




ههههههههههههه من الصبح مش عارفة اشارك فى الموضوع بسبب كدا 
مش لوحدك هههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...


خلاص نسيب الموضوع :ura1: :ura1: *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> خلاص نسيب الموضوع :ura1: :ura1: *​


ههههههههههههه لا ده مش حل 
صلوا ع النبى كدا واهدوا 
لحد ما نلاقى سؤال اتسال


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> ما هو حضرتك بتقولي نفسه نفسه..
> قلت بدماغي يلي نفضل نجاوب طول الوقت على نفسه



اسفه لازعاج حضرتك 

ابقى اكتبلك السؤال بدل نفسه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 أغسطس 2013)

*


soso a قال:





اسفه لازعاج حضرتك 

ابقى اكتبلك السؤال بدل نفسه

أنقر للتوسيع...


دى سوسو يا جدعان 

لو هاتطرد حد م الموضوع مين ؟؟؟؟؟
ها ؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> اسفه لازعاج حضرتك
> 
> ابقى اكتبلك السؤال بدل نفسه



ازعاج؟؟
مين قال اني مزعوج  قلت اللي بفكر فيه بس


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> دى سوسو يا جدعان
> 
> ...



اطرد نفسي كانت غلطة وبنعتذر


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> دى سوسو يا جدعان
> 
> ...


طبعا مقدرش اطرد حد 
قول كلمة لحد فى بالك هههههههه 
دى سؤال غير الموضوع ها


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 أغسطس 2013)

*


kalimooo قال:





اطرد نفسي كانت غلطة وبنعتذر

أنقر للتوسيع...


مين قال كدا  ياعمنا بنهذر 

ماجرى شى 

ليش هيك عم بيصير 



رورو ايهاب قال:




طبعا مقدرش اطرد حد 
قول كلمة لحد فى بالك هههههههه 
دى سؤال غير الموضوع ها

أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا يفرح قلبك دايماً 

نفس السؤال :ura1: :ura1: *​


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> اطرد نفسي كانت غلطة وبنعتذر



ده بجد 

=========


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



نفس الاجابه 

ربنا يفرح قلبك دايماااااااااااا

===============

ايه شعارك بالحياه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2013)

*ايه اللى حوصل بس يا جودعان 
مافى شىء عم نمزح مع بعض 

اقول للى فى بالى 
نفسى اشوفك اسعد انسان فى الكون *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> نفس الاجابه
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك دايماااااااااااا
> 
> ...



*
try . try you will not cry 

نفس السؤال*​


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

المحبه لا تسقط ابداااااا

==================

اللى بعدى يسال ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 أغسطس 2013)

*ندمت/ى على ايه ف حياتك*​


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

مش بندم على حاجه لانى واثقه انى حياتى بترتيب من ربنا ممكن زعل مؤقت ويروح 

لكن اتعلمت من شخص انى ماازعليش بس يمكن بحن للزعل  

===================
*ندمت/ى على ايه ف حياتك*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2013)

*ندمت على حاجات كتير قدمتها للناس 
وفى الاخر ملقتش كلمة شكر واحدة 


لو خيروك بين الحب والمال تختار ايه *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 أغسطس 2013)

*


رورو ايهاب قال:



ندمت على حاجات كتير قدمتها للناس 
وفى الاخر ملقتش كلمة شكر واحدة 


لو خيروك بين الحب والمال تختار ايه ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مارضتش اسأل السؤال دا انــا :act23: :act23: 

فيه ناس مابتعترفش بالحب فاهتختار المال 

the same 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)

الهوتى 
الصراحة اختار الحب ولا المال
اكيد الحب
نفسه
​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2013)

المااااااااال ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههه طيب اسال
​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2013)

لو اتنين اتقدمولك  للبنت او للولد
اجنبي
او بلدياتك تختاروا  مين فيهم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)

مش فاهمة السؤال ههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه
ماشي نعيدالسؤال
لو اشمختربينهولكم بيهمنسوله مين ؟
هههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)

فهمت انا كدة تصدق
هههههههههههه
​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2013)

ذكيييييييييييييييييييييييييية هههههههههههههههههه
مع انك صغيرة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

الظروف قوية وبتكسر ولاكن(لا تشمتي بي يا عدوتي فان سقط اقوم)
قولي لوحد عزيز عليك ظلمك و خد حقك


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> الظروف قوية وبتكسر ولاكن(لا تشمتي بي يا عدوتي فان سقط اقوم)
> قولي لوحد عزيز عليك ظلمك و خد حقك



ياخد اللي عايزه
مصيره ها يبقى هنا بالنهاية محدش بياخد معاه حاكجة لهناك
نفسسسسسسسسسسسوووووووووووووووووه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)

انا ليا طريقتى اللى بكره فى حياته
اعوذ بالله منى هههههههههههههههههههههههه
اسالوا انتوا
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

لوعنك سؤال مش عارف اجابتة هاتروح لمين 
الاب
الصديق 
الكاهن 
ولا انت تختار مين اللي يدلك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا
نفسه
​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2013)

ما فيش سؤال صعب عليا بأذن واحد احد
هههههههههه
نفيسوه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)

ههه ياه على البنى ادم ياه هههههههههههههههه

انا هسال
اكتر اكلة بتموت فيها
​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2013)

التبولة 
وانت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

لحمة الماعز 

عندي سؤال    زكاءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء
لوا  انت بتسوق باص خط المرج الجديدة التحرير 
ركب في الباص 10من المرج نزل 2وركب 7في عزبة النخل ركب6ونزل ا عين شمس ور5ونزل 4في الطرية ههههههههههههههههه ما هو اسم السائق - بسسسسسسسسسرعة    انا تعبت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> التبولة
> وانت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


مش المنسف ولا التبولة ولا الجز مظ ولا المقلوبة ياعينيا جرب التقلية المصرية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)

اية التبولة دى ؟
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

التبولة هي تعادل بابا غنوج عندنا


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههههه بابا غنوج ايه
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
*التبولة..اللبنانية.*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> هههههههههههههههه بابا غنوج ايه
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> *التبولة..اللبنانية.*


بتقصد بتاعة البرغل والنعناع وزيت الزيتون انا نسيت وجاوبت علي     (المتبلة )
معاك حق  جربت الاكلات المصرية ياعم كليمو


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (8 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> لحمة الماعز
> 
> عندي سؤال    زكاءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء
> لوا  انت بتسوق باص خط المرج الجديدة التحرير
> ركب في الباص 10من المرج نزل 2وركب 7في عزبة النخل ركب6ونزل ا عين شمس ور5ونزل 4في الطرية ههههههههههههههههه ما هو اسم السائق - بسسسسسسسسسرعة    انا تعبت


اسم السائق هايكون ( ميلاد العجايبى ) مش انت بتقول فى سؤالك لو انت بتسوق باص 
السؤال بقى 
نفس السؤال السابق ولكن لو مش انت اللى بتسوق


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> اسم السائق هايكون ( ميلاد العجايبى ) مش انت بتقول فى سؤالك لو انت بتسوق باص
> السؤال بقى
> نفس السؤال السابق ولكن لو مش انت اللى بتسوق



برافووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (8 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> برافووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو



برافو عليا وعليك 
طيب فين بقى اجابة السؤال المطروح
مطلوب اسم السائق مع العلم ان مش انت اللى بتسوق ؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> برافو عليا وعليك
> طيب فين بقى اجابة السؤال المطروح
> مطلوب اسم السائق مع العلم ان مش انت اللى بتسوق ؟؟


اسم السائق هو اللي معاة الباص او الاتوبيس -اواللى بيجاوب علي السؤال يامعلم 
لوجة يسوع البيت اول كلمة هاتقولة اية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)

امممممممم هقوله خدنى فى حضنك
نفسه
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> امممممممم هقوله خدنى فى حضنك
> نفسه
> ​


وانا كنت هاقولة اسند راسي على صدرك
للاسف لسة معنديش صلاحية التقييم كنت قيمت لانها تستاهل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)

اعتبر التقيم وصل
يلا اسال 
​


----------



## بايبل333 (8 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اعتبر التقيم وصل
> يلا اسال
> ​


السؤال لغير الله مذلة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> السؤال لغير الله مذلة



تصدق افحمتنى
اة وربنا :smile01
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

فوازير روحية للتسلية موجودة بالمنتدى 
شاركونا باراكم وتعليقكم واسئلتكم واجابتكو
شجعونا علشان نستمر
والرب يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)

احس انه راجل
مش عيل توتو وراث قرشين عن ابوه ورايح يضرب ورقتين ههههههههههههههههههههه

نفسه ؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أغسطس 2013)

أسلوبه في الكلام ..

إيه أكتر كلمة بتستفز البنات ؟؟ ^^​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


>




لا انا علشان اعجب بشخص لازم اشوف كلامه و رأيه ف اي موضوع 
اكتر حاجة تشدني ف اللي قدامي طريقة تفكيره 
و فيه حاجة كمان بتشدني ف الناس 
الضحكة لما تكون بريئة اوووي ذي ضحكة الاطفال بحبها جدا دي 

انت مبسوط ؟؟؟؟
او 
انتي مبسوطة ؟؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)

انا عن نفسى لما حد يطول لسانه عليا وانا مش بطيقه
او انه يتريق عليا 
بتضايقنى جدا

اية اكتر بتستفز الصبيان
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> أسلوبه في الكلام ..
> 
> إيه أكتر كلمة بتستفز البنات ؟؟ ^^​



اكتر كلمة بتستفزني جدا جدا 

يا موزة 
لما حد بيقولها ببقى مش طايقة اشوفه قدامي هههههههههههه

اكتر كلمة بتستفز الولاد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)

لا مش مبسوطة

نفسه ؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 أغسطس 2013)

ان تقدري تقولي بين البينين 
يعني شوية كدة و شوية كدة بس الحمدلله 

مين مذيعك المفضل ؟؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أغسطس 2013)

مافيش كلمة معينة، اللي بيتفزني البنت التنكة ونتيجة لدة بتتكور وتتشاط 

عـــادي، مش زعلان . ومافيش حاجة تبسط  



عبّر عن شخصيتكـ في سطر ؟​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> مين مذيعك المفضل ؟؟؟



مافيش حد معين

سؤالي فوق .. ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)

مجنونة بحب الناس بسرعة اوى وبتعلق بيهم طيبة ومتسرعة
نفسه ؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 أغسطس 2013)

> عبّر عن شخصيتكـ في سطر ؟



عايشة ف احلامي و بحاول مابعدش عن طفولتي بس التفكير دايما بيرجعني ويقوللي الطفولة مش بترجع بس بردو بحاول 

حلوووو السؤال مضطرة اقول 
نفسه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## *koki* (9 أغسطس 2013)

عايش كل لحظه في الدنيا ضحك لان كل اللي يجي من عند ربنا حلو

السوءال:
عملت ايه حلو لشخص اخر اليوم؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2013)

*صلوا على النبى يا جودعان وارشموا الصليب كدا 
علشان اركز فى السؤال معاكم هههههههه*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أغسطس 2013)

رضـيـتـه


عادة نفسكـ تبطلها ؟؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2013)

*العصبية ثم العصبية 

اكتر حاجة بتحبها فى نفسك *​


----------



## *koki* (9 أغسطس 2013)

كل شىء ... دا انا فظيعه المسيح يحفظني لنفسي
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هل كنت سبب فى مشـــــــــــــــــكله لحد في يوم من الايام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2013)

*لحد دلوقتى  لا ههههههههه *
اخر تقييم جالك من مين ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أغسطس 2013)

موكي


إيه هي هوايتكـ ؟؟​


----------



## *koki* (9 أغسطس 2013)

هوايتى هى ال لا هوايا

هل تعرف النهارده ايه علي النتيجه؟
(ممنوع البص في الكمبيوتر)


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أغسطس 2013)

في رأيكـ .. 






؟؟​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (9 أغسطس 2013)

*koki* قال:


> هوايتى هى ال لا هوايا
> 
> هل تعرف النهارده ايه علي النتيجه؟
> (ممنوع البص في الكمبيوتر)



النهارده 8 اغسطس من  غير ما ابص على الكمبيوتر علشان النهارده تانى يوم فى الصيام  والصيام يوم 7 اغسطس 
السؤال 
هل تعرف الساعة كام دلوقتى بالضبط ؟؟
( ملحوظة ممنوع البص فى الكمبيوتر ولا الساعة )


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2013)

*ايه المفروض انى انجم يعنى ههههههههه
الساعة تطلع 2 تقريبا 


*​


----------



## *koki* (9 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههه
اوضح المره اللي جايه

الرجل و المرأه
الاتنين
هههههه

لماذا ناكل الفراخ و ليس الكلاب؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أغسطس 2013)

علشان الفراخ برجلين والكلاب بربعة 


مين مثلك الاعلى ؟​


----------



## *koki* (9 أغسطس 2013)

البابا شنوده التالت

عملت ايه النهارده الصبح؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2013)

*koki* قال:


> البابا شنوده التالت
> 
> عملت ايه النهارده الصبح؟



عملت الاكل ونظفت الشقة 
وروحت النهضة ههههههههه
كم عدد اصدقائك الانتيم


----------



## *koki* (9 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههههه
ليه كده
تقريبا راحوا فمفيش

مين اكتر قديس بتحبه؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أغسطس 2013)

مين اكتر قديس بتحبه؟ 

كتييييييييييييير جدا 
بس البابا كيرلس ليه غلاوة عندي كبييييييييييرة اووووووي

اغنية بتمثل حالتك دلوقتي ؟؟؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2013)

*البابا كيرلس 
مين مرنمك المفضل *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> مين اكتر قديس بتحبه؟
> 
> كتييييييييييييير جدا
> بس البابا كيرلس ليه غلاوة عندي كبييييييييييرة اووووووي
> ...



موكى مش تذمرى ولا تعملى اى حاجة 
بدل ما نعمل حادثة انا وانتى ههههههههههه


----------



## *koki* (9 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> مين اكتر قديس بتحبه؟
> 
> كتييييييييييييير جدا
> بس البابا كيرلس ليه غلاوة عندي كبييييييييييرة اووووووي
> ...



غريبه الناس


----------



## *koki* (9 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *البابا كيرلس
> مين مرنمك المفضل *​



فاديا بزي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> موكى مش تذمرى ولا تعملى اى حاجة
> بدل ما نعمل حادثة انا وانتى ههههههههههه



كدة يا رورو تخبطيني كدة 

بس صدفة حلوة اووووووي ايه العيون الجامدة دي :thnk0001:

هييييييييييييييييه بعاكس اهو اخيرا :ura1::ura1:

مرنمي المفضل بقى يا رورتي كتيييييييييير 

بس بحب صووووت مريم بطرس و سارة معروووووف


----------



## *koki* (9 أغسطس 2013)

السؤال: 
مين هيحطه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> كدة يا رورو تخبطيني كدة
> 
> بس صدفة حلوة اووووووي ايه العيون الجامدة دي :thnk0001:
> 
> هييييييييييييييييه بعاكس اهو اخيرا :ura1::ura1:



طب اعمل ايه ما انا كنت داخلة بظهرى ماخدتش بالى هههههههههه
ايون بتعرفى تعاكسى اهو يا موكتى هههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أغسطس 2013)

> لسؤال:
> مين هيحطه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



الاجابة 
رورو


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> الاجابة
> رورو



هههههههههه بتدبسينى يا موكى ماشى ماشى 

طب سؤال صعب بقى المرة دى 

لو بتحب حد اووووووووووى وشايف انه هو ده نصك التانى
 واهلك مش موافقين هتعمل او هتعملى ايه


----------



## *koki* (9 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههه بتدبسينى يا موكى ماشى ماشى
> 
> طب سؤال صعب بقى المرة دى
> 
> ...



اوبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2013)

*koki* قال:


> اوبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا



انا عاوزة جواااااااااااااب ههههههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههه بتدبسينى يا موكى ماشى ماشى
> 
> طب سؤال صعب بقى المرة دى
> 
> ...



روح لاب اعترافي احكيله كل حاجة بالتفصيل 
و اجيب الشخص ده و اخليه يعد مع ابونا 

و بعد كدة اعد مع اب اعترافي و اشوف اهلي عندهم حق و ان مشاعري فعلا مغمية عنيا 
ولا ماعندهمش حق 
لو ماعندهمش حق هخلي ابونا يزورنا ف البيت و يقنعهم و هحاول معاهم مرة و اتنين و وعشرة و مليوووووووون لحد ما يقتنعوا و يوافقو 

لو عندهم حق و السبب ممكن يهد بيتي و حياتي بعد كدة اكيد هسمع كلامهم 

و هدخل عقلي شوية 

سؤالي 

لما حد بيعصبك اوووووي بتعمل اييييييييييه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## *koki* (9 أغسطس 2013)

بتنرفز
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## *koki* (9 أغسطس 2013)

السؤال:

ماذا تفعل قبل ما تنام؟


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (9 أغسطس 2013)

*koki* قال:


> السؤال:
> 
> ماذا تفعل قبل ما تنام؟


اطفىء النور  واخلع الحذاء قبل ما انام ههههههه
السؤال 
ماذا تفعل بعد ماتنام ؟؟؟


----------



## *koki* (9 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بحلم لو فاضيه

بتعمل ايه و انت زهقان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (9 أغسطس 2013)

- بسمع اغانى

لو عاوز تحقق هدف هتعمل ايه ؟


----------



## nermo nano (9 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> - بسمع اغانى
> 
> لو عاوز تحقق هدف هتعمل ايه ؟


هههههههههههه اكيد هحاول اعمل كدا 


السوال
متى اخر موقف زعلات حد عزيز عليك او عليكى واية الموقف

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

nermo nano قال:


> هههههههههههه اكيد هحاول اعمل كدا
> 
> 
> السوال
> ...


اخر مره زعلت حد مني كانت ماما .. ومش مهم الموقف بقي خلي قلبك ابيض:smi411:

ايه كلمات الاغنيه اللي  بتحس انها بتوصفك او بتعبر عنك ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أغسطس 2013)

لازم يادنيا الف شوكة في كل وردة                لازم تجرحينا ونرضى---------
وانت زعلان من الدنيا لية


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايه كلمات الاغنيه اللي  بتحس انها بتوصفك او بتعبر عنك ؟



 

مش عارفه

ايه الاسئله الصعبه دى على راى رورو 

نختار من وسائل المساعده تغيير السؤال 

اممممم او نطلب راى الجمهور ههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

انا اقول الاغنية اسهل
اغنية بخاف من الغروب
​


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2013)

طيب اسالى ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

اية التدبيسة دى بقى ^__________________^
نفسه ياحلوة عشان انتى مش جاوبتى
​


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههه

طيب اقول ايه مش عارفه اجاوب 

=====================

اقرب شخص لنفسك وقلبك مين ؟؟ 

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

حد انا بحبه

نفسه ؟
​


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2013)

اهلى ومعلمى  

ما تسالى انتى ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

هى تدبيسة وخالص
يادى النصيبة ام الجلاجل يادى الوقعة الفسكوسية ^_______^

ماشى
هتاكلى اية النهاردة ؟
​


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههه

مكرونه 

=========

هتاكلى اية النهاردة ؟

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

ياسلام
لا اسالى سؤال جديد
^________________^
اكلت كشرى 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أغسطس 2013)

انا هاكل لحم عارفين 
بطرس انكر المسيح لية ------------------




علشان شفى حماتة


----------



## soul & life (9 أغسطس 2013)

لحم؟؟؟
شفى حماته؟ 
هو فى ايه؟؟؟


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2013)

ولا فاهمه حاجه 

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

ولا انا فاهمة ايتها حاجة
اسالوا
​


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ولا انا فاهمة ايتها حاجة
> اسالوا
> ​


:11azy:
نقضيها اسال انت لا انت 
هههههههههههههههههههه

:t31:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

تصدقى هخرج من التوبيك دا وانا مسيحة دمك ^_^
​


----------



## kawasaki (9 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## soul & life (9 أغسطس 2013)

:t31::t31::t31:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> ​



واهو واحد تانى هيتسيح دمه ^____________^
العبه بقى انا مش عندى اسئلة باامانة اسالها :hlp::hlp:


----------



## soul & life (9 أغسطس 2013)

*اسال انا طالما خلصتوا الاسئلة
اشفقت عليكم بدل ما انتم عملين تضربوا فى بعض اسالى انتى لا اسالى انتى

بتستمتعوا بالوجود هنا اكتر ولا  لما بتدخلوا الفيس اكتر*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

اولا انا مش عندى فيس
ثانيا المنتدى هنا بقيت بحبه اوى دا اول منتدى يوصل فيه مشاركتى بالطريقة دى

نفسه ؟
​


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههه
ثانكس نيفيان انقذتينى 



===============

ده حاجه وده حاجه بس اللى يفرق مين اللى فيه نشاط اكتر فى هذا الوقت 

نفسسسسسسسسسسه يا لارا 

ههههههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

انا جاوبت ع السؤال دا يااوختشى 
​


----------



## soul & life (9 أغسطس 2013)

*اولا انا مش عندى فيس
ثانيا انا بحب المنتدى هنا لسببين
اولهم انى بلاقى المواضيع الروحية واللى اصلا سبب مهم وهدف اولى سجلت فى المنتدى على اساسه
ثانيا  علشان الناس الرائعة الموجودين هنا بشعر اننا اسرة بعتبر المنتدى كنيستى اللى فى البيت 

السؤال :  ليه مش عندك فيس*


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أغسطس 2013)

عندي


كلما زاد إعجابكـ بشخص كلما زاد غبائكـ في التعامل معه .  .. مع ام ضد ​


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2013)

ضد 

نفسه ​


----------



## soul & life (9 أغسطس 2013)

*ضد
لكن فى حاجه لازم نفرق بين الاعجاب والحب
فى حالة الحب بيقال ان الحب الشديد العنيف يعنى بيخلى المحب يتعامل بشكل متعب للطرفين

السؤال : ايه الحاجه اللى بتحب تعملها فى وقت فراغك*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أغسطس 2013)

ادخل المندى و اعرف حاجات مكنتش بعرفها


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *ضد
> لكن فى حاجه لازم نفرق بين الاعجاب والحب
> فى حالة الحب بيقال ان الحب الشديد العنيف يعنى بيخلى المحب يتعامل بشكل متعب للطرفين
> 
> السؤال : ايه الحاجه اللى بتحب تعملها فى وقت فراغك*



بحب اعد على المنتدى شوية 
اعد ارغي و اهزر مع مامتي و بابايا علشان دايما الشغل واخدني منهم 
مابصدق اعد معاهم شوية 

لو يوم اجازة بقى ذي الايام دي 

بحب اقرأ ف الكتاب المقدس ارسم 
حااجات كتييييييييييير اووووووووووووي 

سؤالي 
اذاي تعبر عن اعجابك بشخص لو انت انسان خجول اووووووي ؟؟؟


----------



## يوليوس44 (9 أغسطس 2013)

*دة مشكلة . الاهتمام بيه   وديما السؤال علية طول الوقت 
 ولو مفهمش  عليكى بالطريقة التانية قولية 
 انا معجبة بيك وريحى دماغك من الخطط الحربية  ههههههههههههه

 نفس السؤال؟​*


----------



## soul & life (9 أغسطس 2013)

*بعتقد الانسان الخجول بيبان عليه اقل حاجه
يعنى لو معجب بحد هيبان بارتباكه فى الكلام احمرار فى الخدود لمعان فى العين بمجرد مبينظر نحو الانسان المعجب بيه
واذا ده كله متفهمش انه اعجاب فالاهتمام بالسؤال عن احواله وصحته وعيلته الاهتمام هيخليه ينتبه انه فى حد معجب بيه جدا ويهمه امره

حلوة الحياة؟؟*


----------



## *koki* (9 أغسطس 2013)

اه ليه لا

اكله مفضله؟؟؟؟


----------



## soul & life (9 أغسطس 2013)

*بيتزا

اسوء ما فى الحياة ممكن تصادفه  ؟؟؟*


----------



## *koki* (9 أغسطس 2013)

مش فاهمه السؤال؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *بيتزا
> 
> اسوء ما فى الحياة ممكن تصادفه  ؟؟؟*


الفراق : (

عرفت المنتدي هنا ازاي؟


----------



## soul & life (9 أغسطس 2013)

*كنت مرة ببحث عن اجابة لسؤال من الانجيل

ولقيت الاجابه فى المنتدى لفت نظرى المنتدى وفضلت اقرا كتير فى اقسام المنتدى وحبيت المنتدى جدا بكل اعضائه وسجلت فيه

تعتقد ليه ربنا خلق الانسان اذا كان الانسان نفسه بيجى عليه اوقات وبيتخنق من الحياة*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أغسطس 2013)

دخلت على برنامح هنا ودلوقت  لقيت منتديات الكنيسة او الكنيسة الاكترونية دخلت علي الموقع على طول 
     وانت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

نعم ؟
فى اية نيفان
اية الاسئلة دى يااوختشى حرام عليكى مش ناقصة والله ^__________________^
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

*تعتقد ليه ربنا خلق الانسان اذا كان الانسان نفسه بيجى عليه اوقات وبيتخنق من الحياة
ربنا خلقنا علي اساس اننا نبقي علي صورته ونستحمل التجارب ونصبر  علي اي ضيق

مش علشان من ابسط مشكله نتخنق ونوونفخ ونقعد نقول يارب خدنا انت ليه جبتنا ! وكدا مش صح ابدا

ايه الاكله اللي مستحيل تكولها؟

*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

السبانخ
نفسه ؟
​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

الرنجة
سؤالي :
لو حد زعلان منك و مش طايقك من غير سبب تعمل ايه ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

هسيبه
اعمله اية يعونى ^_______________^
نفسه ؟
​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

هسيبه بردو 
سؤالي :
حققت جزء من امنياتك و لا لسة ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

اممممممممم ممكن وممكن
نفسه ؟
​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

جزء صغنتوت جدااا
صايمة و لا زي كل سنة ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

صايمة
^___^

نفسه ؟
​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

اة صايمة حتى الآن 
ربنا يستر ع اللي جاي بعد كدة 
ايه اكتر صيام بتحبيه ؟ 
يعني صيام العدرا و لا صيام يونان و لا الصوم الكبير و لا الصغير و لا اربع و جمعة و لا ايه ؟


----------



## بايبل333 (9 أغسطس 2013)

طبعا صائم من الساعة 11 م الى الساعة 7 ص

بتحب السينا كولا....؟


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

مشربتهاش قبل كدة بصراحة
نفس السؤال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

اة جربتها مرة
بس حرمت ^_________________^

بتحب تلبس كاجوال علطول
​


----------



## بايبل333 (9 أغسطس 2013)

انا الكاجول نفسة..........

ليك فى الانجليزى.......


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

لأة ساعات بلبس فساتين بس انا برتاح ف الكاجوال اكتر
و انتي ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

اة ليا فى الانجليزى
اة بحب الكاجوال اوى 
اسالوا انتوا ؟
​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

ليا ف الانجليزي ؟ دا انا بتكلم عربي بالعافية خلي الطابق مستور 
نفسه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

انا جاوبت
حد يسال ؟
​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

طيب اسأل و اقول :
لو حياتك قصة هيكون ايه عنوانها ؟


----------



## *koki* (9 أغسطس 2013)

هممممممم
اوك
السؤال:
ليه؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

البؤساااااااااااااااء
نفسه ؟
​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

فضول ههههههه
السؤال هو بتاع لو حياتك قصة هيكون ايه عنوانها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

ايوة قولتلك البؤساااااااااااااء
​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

انا قصة حياتي هيكون عنوانها : النحس . النكد . الحزن . اي حاجة مش حلوة 
طيب
سؤالي :
ايه اكتر حاجة مأثرة فيك مش قادر تنساها ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

موت صاحبتى

نفسه ؟
​


----------



## *koki* (9 أغسطس 2013)

مفيش ههههههههههه
شاكلي بلا احاسيس

السؤال:
هل ممكن تضحى باحد من عائلتك لتنقذ حياه من تحب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

يالهوى شوف السؤال يااخ ^_______^
الاتنين انا بحبهم ومااقدرش استغنى عنهم
بس ساعتها ممكن اضحى بحياتى انا عشان انقذ الاتنين
نفسه ؟
​


----------



## kawasaki (9 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> يالهوى شوف السؤال يااخ ^_______^
> 
> الاتنين انا بحبهم ومااقدرش استغنى عنهم
> بس ساعتها ممكن اضحى بحياتى انا عشان انقذ الاتنين
> نفسه ؟​


 



​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

نفس الاجابة
سؤالي
هتحس بإيه لو تعبت اوي ف حاجة و فشلت ف الحاجة دي و تعبك ماجابشي نتيجة ؟ يعني لو ذاكرت كويس اوي و منجحتش مثلا ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

نيهاانيهاااااااااااااااااا

بتيجى على الجرح
الصراحة انا مابذكرش اصلا ههههههههههههههههههه

ممكن ازحل 
اة وربنا

نفسه ؟
​


----------



## *koki* (9 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

لالالالالالا
لازم حد منهم.....و كمان حد من عائلتك مهم ليك يعنى مش اى حد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

اتهدى يابت ياكوكى هى دى الاجابة اذا كان عاجبك ههههههههههه
​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

اومال بتنجحي ازاي يا فالحة بالواسطة و لا بالرشوة اوعاكي تكوني بتبرشمي ههههههه
انا لو تعبت ف حاجة و فشلت فيها هحس باحباط و الدنيا تسود ف وشي 
اسألوا انتوا انا عمالة اسأل م الصبح


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

اكتر اكلة بتموت فيها وبيبقى نفسك تاكلها كل يوم ؟
​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

ايس كريم و انتي ؟


----------



## *koki* (9 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايس كريم و انتي ؟



شكلي جه وقت غلط!
ههههههههههههههههههه

:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

لأة يا قمراية مش وقت غلط و لا حاجة
انتي تنوري ف أي وقت يا سكرة يا سلام


----------



## *koki* (9 أغسطس 2013)

طويب
ملوخيه
هههههههههههههههههههه
مصري اوي

الجنسيه؟


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

سودانية ههههههه
لأ طبعا بهزر 
مصرية ابا عن جدا
و انتي ؟


----------



## *koki* (9 أغسطس 2013)

مصريه و امريكيا بردوا
هههههههههههههه

لغه نفسك تتعلمها؟


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

و بعدين بقى قصدك نفسك تتعلميها
انا بنت مش ولد متجننينيش هههههههه
نفسي اتعلم لاتيني بس ما تسألينيش ليه 
و انتي ؟


----------



## *koki* (9 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> و بعدين بقى قصدك نفسك تتعلميها
> انا بنت مش ولد متجننينيش هههههههه
> نفسي اتعلم لاتيني بس ما تسألينيش ليه
> و انتي ؟



معلش معلش هههههههههههه
بعد اللى حصل ده عايزه اتعلم عربي هههههههههههه

لا انا عايزه اخلص تعليم اسبانى عشان اعلم فرنساوى

السؤال:
عايز ا ليه تتعلم لاتينى؟
ههههههههههههههههه

(شفت الالف فوق بالاحمر هههههه)


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

لأ حطيلي تاء مربوطة ماليش دعوة هههههههه
قولنا ما تسأليش ليه عشان بجد مش عارفة


----------



## *koki* (9 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص خلاص

عايزاه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أغسطس 2013)

السؤال فين يا بناتيت


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أغسطس 2013)

طب بدل ما كنتي تقولي كدة، كنتي تسألي إنتِ 

اسأل أنا ..
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ممكن تتخلى عن مبادئكـ علشان ترضي شخص بتحبه ؟؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أغسطس 2013)

ممكن تتخلى عن مبادئكـ علشان ترضي شخص بتحبه ؟؟

مبادئ لا 
بس ممكن اتنازل عن حاجات ف شخصيتي 

يعني مثلا لو انا اجتماعية شوية و بحب الناس 
وهو فيه طبع الغيرة اووووي علشان بحبه اتنازل و اقلل اختلاطي 
لان هو اهم عندي 
لكن اني اتنازل عن مبدأ ذي مثللا اني ماكدبش ماعملش حاجة غلط لا 
يمكن اتنازل عن حاجة ذي كدة لو كان مين لاني بعد كدة هفقد احترامه ليا
وهفقد احترامي لنفسي 

سؤالي 

اوصف حياتك ف كام كلمة ؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

لا طبعا
لاني من غير مبادئ مسواش حاجه

نفس السؤال؟​


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أغسطس 2013)

ينفع في جملة 
حياتي: مزيح من الفرح والحزن

نفس اجابتكم مبادئ لا ... 

ــــــــــــــ

لو هتكتب قصة حياتكـ في كتاب .. عنوان الكتاب هيكون ايه ؟؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> ينفع في جملة
> حياتي: مزيح من الفرح والحزن
> 
> نفس اجابتكم مبادئ لا ...
> ...


"حكايتي مع الزمان"

كان نفسك يكون اسمك ايه غير اسمك الحقيقي؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أغسطس 2013)

معروف - من صغري - في العيلة والمنطقة بإسم مينا 
وهو دة الإسم اللي كان نفسي يكون مسجل في شهادة الميلاد والبطاقة ..


في حالة وجودكـ داخل دايرة الفتور الروحي وتحجر القلب .. بتعمل إيه علشان تطلع من الدايرة دي ؟؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> معروف - من صغري - في العيلة والمنطقة بإسم مينا
> وهو دة الإسم اللي كان نفسي يكون مسجل في شهادة الميلاد والبطاقة ..
> 
> 
> ...


بحاول اني اقرب اكتر لربنا وافضل اتكلم معاه كتير في كل حاجه

بتؤمن بالحسد؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أغسطس 2013)

بتؤمن بالحسد؟

ماكنتش بؤمن بيه بس دلوقتي بؤمن بيه بصراحة 
و خصوصا بعد ما لاحظت ف القداس 
جملة 
و الموت الذي دخل الي العالم بحسد  ابليس 

سؤالي 

ممكن تغير طبع انت مولود بيه ؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> بتؤمن بالحسد؟
> 
> ماكنتش بؤمن بيه بس دلوقتي بؤمن بيه بصراحة
> و خصوصا بعد ما لاحظت ف القداس
> ...


بجد نفسي اغير طبع فيا زي العند والعصبيه مثلا
بس مش عارفه

انما لو طبع انا شيفاه من وجهه نظري كويس يبقي هغيره ليه !

روحت النهضة السنادي ولا لاء؟


----------



## يوليوس44 (9 أغسطس 2013)

اكيد ممكن بس محتاج صبر شوية و ارادة  واتحمل 

   تقول لمين فى ستين داهية ؟؟؟


----------



## *koki* (9 أغسطس 2013)

للزعل

نفس السؤال
تقول لمين فى ستين داهية ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بجد نفسي اغير طبع فيا زي العند والعصبيه مثلا
> بس مش عارفه
> 
> انما لو طبع انا شيفاه من وجهه نظري كويس يبقي هغيره ليه !



سواء كان طبع كويس أو لا طالما مولود بيه علمياً مينفعش تغييره لأن دة بيبقي مطبوع عالجينات بيكون حاجة موروثة صعب تغيرها 



يوليوس44 قال:


> اكيد ممكن بس محتاج صبر شوية و ارادة  واتحمل
> 
> تقول لمين فى ستين داهية ؟؟؟



لاي حد عايز يبعـد ..  بس بلاش في ستين داهية خليني شيكـ شوية هقولة مع الف سلامة وطريقكـ أخضر 



سؤالي:
أكتب تلاتة من مميزاتكـ وتلاتة من عيوبكـ .


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

العيوب كتير متعدش : )
عصبيه
عنيده
كتومة جدا ودي بعتبرها عيب مش ميزة

والميزات مفيش الحمد لله ههههه

نفس السؤال​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 أغسطس 2013)

علي رأئي توته العيوب كتييييييييير هههههه
عصبيه بس مش أوي
أوقات مش بقدر انسي اللي اتعمل فيا من أسائه
المميزات مش انا اللي اقول داان وجد بقا ^_^


تقولي لمين 
محتجالك اوي بس بعد ربنا طبعاا ؟؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

سؤالك صعب
بس محتاجه لنفسي
بمعني اني ارجع لنفسي
وابقي زي زمان

واقطع دراعي لو كنتي فهمتي حاجه ههههه

نفس السؤال؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> سؤالك صعب
> بس محتاجه لنفسي
> بمعني اني ارجع لنفسي
> وابقي زي زمان
> ...



ههههههههههههه
من غير قطع حببتي ولافاهمه حاجه :hlp:


مفيش حد معين لان اللي بيحبني بجد مش هينتظر اطلبه واقله محتجالك هيكون جنبي من غير مااقول 30:

تحبي توجههي كلمه لحد هنا دلوقتي 
اللي في نفسك يعني ؟؟




​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> من غير قطع حببتي ولافاهمه حاجه :hlp:
> 
> 
> ...


مانا قولت مش هتفهمي:hlp: ماعلينا

بس اجابتك جميله

اوجه كلمة لكل اللي في المنتدي واقولهم بحبكم كلكم:36_3_21:

انت الخسران تقولها لمين؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مانا قولت مش هتفهمي:hlp: ماعلينا
> 
> بس اجابتك جميله
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههه

واحنا والنحمه بنمووووووووت فيكي 
أموااااه ^_^

مفيش حد معين 


قوليلي نصيحه للزمن يااختشي ومامتي حببتي انتي :t31:؟؟


​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> واحنا والنحمه بنمووووووووت فيكي
> أموااااه ^_^
> ...


اموووووواه ^,^

اقولك نصيحه يابنتي امممم
"عامل الاخرين كما تحب ان تعامل"

ايه اكتر حاجه بتعصبك؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اموووووواه ^,^
> 
> اقولك نصيحه يابنتي امممم
> "عامل الاخرين كما تحب ان تعامل"
> ...



^______^

بنعامل حببتي لكن للاسف بنلاقي المعامله العكس تماما:smil8:


ان حد يكذب عليا علي الرغم بكون عامله نفسي عادي
لكن بكون عايزه ارميه تحت اي توكتوك معدي هههههههه


نفس السؤال ؟؟

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2013)

*لما حد يكذب عليا واكون متاكدة انه بيكذب 

طابخين ايه النهاردة هههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لما حد يكذب عليا واكون متاكدة انه بيكذب
> 
> طابخين ايه النهاردة هههههههه*​


لا بتهزري
ده غير عاملين ايه النهارده ههههههههه

طبخين محشي صيامي تحفه:hlp:

فيه عضو هنا بتدايق  منه بدون ذكر اسماء؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا بتهزري
> ده غير عاملين ايه النهارده ههههههههه
> 
> طبخين محشي صيامي تحفه:hlp:
> ...


يالهوووووووووووى انا بموت فيه يابت 
طب يلا ادفينى بحلة بسرعة 
حد ميحبش المحشى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 أغسطس 2013)

فول وبطاطس هههههههه


اكيد طبعااا في ياتوته ههههههه

نفس السؤال ؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يالهوووووووووووى انا بموت فيه يابت
> طب يلا ادفينى بحلة بسرعة
> حد ميحبش المحشى


جاوبتي ونسيتي تسالي انتي ها هههههه

ده محشي مصر كلها تحت امرك يابيبي:999:


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> فول وبطاطس هههههههه
> 
> 
> اكيد طبعااا في ياتوته ههههههه
> ...


مين ها مين مين ههههههه

لا مفيش حد

مين مثلك الاعلي في المنتدي هنا؟


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (10 أغسطس 2013)

مكرونة بالصلصة ( بس ياخسارة طلعت وحشة )
نفس السؤال


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (10 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> جاوبتي ونسيتي تسالي انتي ها هههههه
> 
> ده محشي مصر كلها تحت امرك يابيبي:999:
> 
> ...



معلش يا واثقة ماخدش بالى من سؤالك 
مثلى الاعلى فى المنتدى طبعا الزعيم الكبير ماى روك وبعده الاستاذ ايمن


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> معلش يا واثقة ماخدش بالى من سؤالك
> مثلى الاعلى فى المنتدى طبعا الزعيم الكبير ماى روك وبعده الاستاذ ايمن


ولا يهمك استاذ ميلاد

واختيارك رائع

بس فين السؤال


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 أغسطس 2013)

صح الكلام دة ؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> صح الكلام دة ؟​


بالنسبالي صح
بس الغيره المعقوله
مش الأوفر اللي توصل للخنقه

نفس السؤال لو اللي بعدي بنت
ولو ولد اعكسه بقي
؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2013)

*لا غلط على فكرة 
اوقات كتير الغيره الزيادة عن اللزوم بتخنق البنت جدا 
لو فى حدود ممكن
اسالونى انا هههههههههه*​


----------



## soso a (10 أغسطس 2013)

طيب فين السؤال يا رورو ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> طيب فين السؤال يا رورو ​


نسيت يا سوسو 

اكتر حاجة بتبسطك


----------



## soso a (10 أغسطس 2013)

اكتر حاجه بتبسطينى بجد احساس الحب والمحبه حواليكى 

لان بتعمل جو فرح وسعاده 

وكمااااان بفرح قوى لما احس انى فرحت مامتى 

==============

اكتر حاجة بتبسطك 



​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2013)

مافيش حاجة تصدقى ^_____^​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2013)

انا بحب  سواقة الموتوسيكل 
وانت او انتي
بتحب تعمل او تعملي اكلة بايدك
وتكون فرحان لما عملتها


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 أغسطس 2013)

بعرف اسلق بيض مكرونة بطاطس بس عادي مش بكون فرحان لما عملتها


بتدرس فين أو خريــج إيه ؟؟​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2013)

خريج تجاره وشغال في اليكورات المعمارية الخارجية>وانت


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

وبما اني مفيش سؤال ودي مصلحه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




يبقي انا هحط سؤال

اما تفتح المنتدي وتلاقي كذا تنبيه
رساله خاصه
رساله زوار
طلب صداقه
تنبيه في موضوع مشترك فيه
تقييم

ياتري بتفتح ايه اول حاجة فيهم ؟
​


----------



## *koki* (10 أغسطس 2013)

رساله خاصه لانها بتقلقني
سؤال حلو
نفس السؤال


----------



## انت شبعي (10 أغسطس 2013)

انا بفتح لوحة التحكم و اقرا التقييمات الاول و بعد كدة اشوف الباقي
نفسه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

انا بشوف رسائل الزوار الاول وارد عليها
وبعدين اعيش بقي : )

ممكن ترتبطي بشخص اقصر منك بكتير
ولو اللي بعدي ولد
ممكن ترتبط ببنت اطول منك بكتير 
؟؟​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2013)

صعببببببببببببب على
كيف منظري وانا ماسك ايدها 
طفل وماسك ايد امة


----------



## انت شبعي (10 أغسطس 2013)

كنت هعملها تصدقي بس ربنا ستر الحمد لله ههههههه
هو شوفي المواصفات الشكلية مش بتهمني اوي طالما هو انسان كويس و ابن حلال
و انتي ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههههه عليكي اسئلة يا توتة
انا اخر حاجة ممكن افكر فيها هي الشكل 
لو شخصيته حلوة اووووووي مش هتفرق معايا طويل ولا قصير 
ساعتها ممكن اخلية يلبس كعب ههههههههه 
ولا هي البنات بس اللي محكوم عليها بالشئ المأساوي ده اللي اسمه الكعب العالي 
ده ظلم و تمييز عنصري بجد 

سؤالي 

عايز تخرج فين دلوقتي ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## انت شبعي (10 أغسطس 2013)

نفسي اروح النهضة و انتي ؟


----------



## *koki* (10 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> نفسي اروح النهضة و انتي ؟



انا همووووووووت و اروح 
و ارجع السؤال تاني عشان موكي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 أغسطس 2013)

نفسي اخرج اروح نادي كدة فيه هدوووووووء كدة و حواليا خضرة بس يكون بليل 
وحبة هوا كدة بدل الحر اللي احنا فيه ده 
بصراحة فيه نادي اسمه دار الدفاع  نفسي اروحه بس هنعمل ايه بقى ف الاخوان 

مين اكتر عضو بتحب اراءه ف المنتدى هنا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> كنت هعملها تصدقي بس ربنا ستر الحمد لله ههههههه
> هو شوفي المواصفات الشكلية مش بتهمني اوي طالما هو انسان كويس و ابن حلال
> و انتي ؟


بصي هي حصلتي من قبل كدا
وكانت مشكله بالنسبالي
وحولت اني اتلاشاها وابص للجوهر والشخصيه
بس المشكله اني مالقتش كمان شخصيه 
قولت  لا طول ولا شخصيه يبقي مبداهاش بقي:smile02


moky قال:


> هههههههههههههههه عليكي اسئلة يا توتة
> انا اخر حاجة ممكن افكر فيها هي الشكل
> لو شخصيته حلوة اووووووي مش هتفرق معايا طويل ولا قصير
> ساعتها ممكن اخلية يلبس كعب ههههههههه
> ...


اسئله مجنونه ههههههه

مش عايزة اروح حته

اخر ترينمة سمعتها امتي وكانت ايه؟


----------



## *koki* (10 أغسطس 2013)

من شويه 
دخيلك يا عدرا
و يعاد السؤال


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2013)

مالي سواك يا سيدي سغال  دلوقت


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 أغسطس 2013)

اخر ترينمة سمعتها امتي وكانت ايه؟

اخر ترنيمة كانت اول ما صحيت انهاردة لاني حلمت بكابوس مش حلو 
سمعت ترنيمة الله نوري وخلاصي فمن من اخاف زياد شحاتة 

حاجة مشتاقلها اوووووي؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> اخر ترينمة سمعتها امتي وكانت ايه؟
> 
> اخر ترنيمة كانت اول ما صحيت انهاردة لاني حلمت بكابوس مش حلو
> سمعت ترنيمة الله نوري وخلاصي فمن من اخاف زياد شحاتة
> ...


ربنا يحلي ايامك واحلامك ياموكي

مشتاقه اووي اترمي في حضن ربنا وابكي 

ايه اكتر حاجه بتزعلك؟


----------



## انت شبعي (10 أغسطس 2013)

ان حد يكون زعلان
و انتي ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

اما بشوف قدامي حد محتاج مساعده
وابقي عاجزة عن مساعدته 

سيبني في حالي 
تقولها لمين
؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ربنا يحلي ايامك واحلامك ياموكي
> 
> مشتاقه اووي اترمي في حضن ربنا وابكي
> 
> ايه اكتر حاجه بتزعلك؟


بزعل من نفسي اوووووووووي
اني ساعات بتخنق من لا شئ 
يعني ممكن ابقى كويسة و فرحانة و كله تمام تلاقيني لوحدي و بدون مبررات 
عايزة اخنق نفسي يا اما اعد افتكر حاجات تزعلني يا اما اعد افتكر ناس بحبهم 
انتقلو 
يا اما اعد افكر ان لوحدي و ماحدش بيفهمني كتييير اهو بدور على حاجة تخنقني وخلاص 
صباح النكد يعني هههههههههههههه

سؤالي 
حد ماتقدرش تستغنى عنه ؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> بزعل من نفسي اوووووووووي
> اني ساعات بتخنق من لا شئ
> يعني ممكن ابقى كويسة و فرحانة و كله تمام تلاقيني لوحدي و بدون مبررات
> عايزة اخنق نفسي يا اما اعد افتكر حاجات تزعلني يا اما اعد افتكر ناس بحبهم
> ...


ده انتي غاوية نكد بقي:smile02

ماما واخواتي مقدرش استغني عنهم

سيبني في حالي 
تقولها لمين
؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 أغسطس 2013)

اقووووولها لاي حد بيمثل عليا او بيكدب 
اقوله 
سيبني ف حالي و النبي مانقصاك 

انتي ذي السكر ؟؟؟ 
تقولها لمين بعدي طبعا ههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (10 أغسطس 2013)

اقولها لكل البنانيت الي ف المنتدى
نفسه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> اقووووولها لاي حد بيمثل عليا او بيكدب
> اقوله
> سيبني ف حالي و النبي مانقصاك
> 
> ...


اممممم
بعدك اقولها ليا:smile02:smile02
لا طبعا اقولها ليكي ولكل بنوتات المنتدي 

نسيانك صعب اكيد . تقولها لمين؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

انا وميرا ردينا في نفس الوقت ونفس الاجابه
يامحاسن الصدف )​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اممممم
> بعدك اقولها ليا:smile02:smile02
> لا طبعا اقولها ليكي ولكل بنوتات المنتدي
> 
> نسيانك صعب اكيد . تقولها لمين؟



انتيمتي اتوفت من 4 سنين 
صعب انساها طبعا 

سؤالي 

انا مش بفهم ردودك خالص تقولها لمين ف المنتدى ؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> انتيمتي اتوفت من 4 سنين
> صعب انساها طبعا
> 
> سؤالي
> ...


ربنا يرحمها ياحبيبتي ياارب


وليه الاحراج اللي عالهوا ده بس:smile02
لا مفيش حد كله بفهمة الحمد لله:t23:

انت جنيت متجيش وتقولي ياريت .. توقلها لمين؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2013)

اقولها ل عماد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

عماد مين
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





وفين السؤال ^,^​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2013)

اخوي وبقول لة بحبك
اللى بعدي هيقول لمين بحبك من البنآدمين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

البنأدمين مممممم
بقول لكل البنأدمين بحبكم

ايه من الكتاب المقدس بتحبها اوي ؟​


----------



## mera22 (10 أغسطس 2013)

*استطيع كل شيء ف المسيح الذي يقويني

(بموووووت فيها)

ايه اكتر حاجه بتفرحك ف الدنيا ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2013)

الاية اللى علي التوقيع بتاعى في الخي وغيرة

وانت المزمور اللي بتحبة -بتحبية اية


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

رضا امي واهلي عليا

ايه اكتر اختراع شوفته عجبك اوي؟​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2013)

الموتوسيل الصينى  كويس ورخيص 
اغلى الاصدقاء تحب تقولة -تقوليلة اية


----------



## *koki* (10 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> الموتوسيل الصينى  كويس ورخيص
> اغلى الاصدقاء تحب تقولة -تقوليلة اية




اقولها : ليه كدا ؟

السؤال:
مين  وحشك ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2013)

وحشني اللي راح وسابني بلهيب الدنيا قلبني 
لو المسيح جة البيت 
اول حاجة هاتعملوا اية


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

هقوله سامحني يابويا وترمي في حضنه

ماذا تفعل لو اكتشفت حبيب عمرك بيخونك؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2013)

*هقتله واديكى رنة هههههههه
مش عارفة بصراحة مش متخيلة الموقف ده 

اكتر حاجة بتحب تعملها وانت فرحان *​


----------



## *koki* (10 أغسطس 2013)

بجنن اللى حوليا 
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

يكرر السؤال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هقتله واديكى رنة هههههههه
> مش عارفة بصراحة مش متخيلة الموقف ده
> 
> اكتر حاجة بتحب تعملها وانت فرحان *​


طيب وكلمة السر ايه:smile02

اكتر حاجه بحب اعملها وانا مبسوطة
اما بلاقي طفل بيعيط واشيله واحاول اسكته
وياخرااااابي بقي لو سكت وضحك ببقي هموت من الفرحه:ura1:

نفس السؤال علي فكرة ؟:t23:


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2013)

طيب وكلمة السر ايه:smile02

كلمة السر كتكوت 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> طيب وكلمة السر ايه:smile02
> 
> كلمة السر كتكوت
> ​


طب واجابه السؤال فين:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طب واجابه السؤال فين:smile02


ههههههههه عديها بقى انتى متفوتكيش حاجة ابدا 
انا بحب اسمع اغانى واتنطط لما ببقى فرحانة 
سؤال اتحدى حد يجاوبه ههههههه 
رقم تليفونك 
عنوانك 
الرقم القومى هههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههه عديها بقى انتى متفوتكيش حاجة ابدا
> انا بحب اسمع اغانى واتنطط لما ببقى فرحانة
> سؤال اتحدى حد يجاوبه ههههههه
> رقم تليفونك
> ...


لا انا مابيفوتنيش مانتي عارفاني:smile01

وليه تتحدي انا هقولك حالا اهو 
هو انا بخاف :act31:
رقم فوني : 012  بس هرد عليكي علي طول:smile02

عنواني : 6 شارع المرعشلي الدرب الاحمر جنب درب البرابرا :smile02

الرقم القومي: صفرين 4 تصفار زيرو :smile02
شوفتي بقي
نفس السؤال ؟:gun:


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2013)

*هههههههههههه جدعة يابت 
رقم فونى .. **زيرو طماطماية أربع خيارات بصلاية
عنوانى ..  القاهرة الدور التالت 
الرقم القومى .. 3885405998992900978486


*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه جدعة يابت
> رقم فونى .. **زيرو طماطماية أربع خيارات بصلاية
> عنوانى ..  القاهرة الدور التالت
> الرقم القومى .. 3885405998992900978486
> ...


وده رقم فونك ولا سوق العبور:smile02:smile02

اخر تقييم جالك من مين ومكتوب في ايه وفي موضوع ايه؟


----------



## *koki* (10 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك
	اية يااخوتشى هههههه
	كل عضو يطرح على إللى بعده سؤال

ايه بتاثر فيك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

*koki* قال:


> لارا بنت الملك
> اية يااخوتشى هههههه
> كل عضو يطرح على إللى بعده سؤال
> 
> ايه بتاثر فيك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


دموع الاطفال او دموع راجل

نفس السؤال؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2013)

دمع الرجل نار كلة الم ومرار
اية الكلمة اللي بتفرحك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> دمع الرجل نار كلة الم ومرار
> اية الكلمة اللي بتفرحك


دعوة حلوة وخصوصا "ربنا يفرح قلبك" بتفرحني كتير

نفس السؤال


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2013)

*اللى بيفرحنى انى اشوف اللى حواليا مبسوطين 


تقول ايه لحد بقالك فترة مشوفتوش *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اللى بيفرحنى انى اشوف اللى حواليا مبسوطين
> 
> 
> تقول ايه لحد بقالك فترة مشوفتوش *​


اقوله انت فين ياعم ماتخلي عندك دم:smile02

طب تصدقي بقي انه نفس السؤال ؟:smile01


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2013)

ان كان معندهوش دم ها تعملي اية


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> ان كان معندهوش دم ها تعملي اية


هتبرعله بالتر من عندي:smile02

اغنيه بتحب تسمعها دايما؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2013)

دا ما يستهلش 
لوحد قابلك في الطريق وقلك لله ها تعملية رغم انك عارفاة مش محتاج


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> دا ما يستهلش
> لوحد قابلك في الطريق وقلك لله ها تعملية رغم انك عارفاة مش محتاج


ايون صح مايستهلش:close_tem
لو حسيت انه مش محتاج مش هديله حاجه:act31:
اغنيه بتحب تسمعها دايما؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2013)

ية الاغنية دي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> ية الاغنية دي


؟؟:t23:
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2013)

انا خايف تكون اغنية الكعب العالي او ابو وردة او الصندلس


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 أغسطس 2013)

سؤالي 
مش قادر اتكلم دلوقتي 
بتقولها امتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## soul & life (10 أغسطس 2013)

*لما بكون مصدومة فى حد وبتحصل كتير مع الاسف

اتعشيتى ايه *


----------



## soso a (10 أغسطس 2013)

ما اتعشيتش  
========
نفسه ​


----------



## soul & life (10 أغسطس 2013)

*متعشيتش وجوعانه بس مش هقدر اكل

لونك المفضل؟؟*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2013)

الروز
نفسه ؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *متعشيتش وجوعانه بس مش هقدر اكل
> 
> لونك المفضل؟؟*



الازرق السماوي و الابيض
سؤالي 
حاسس ايه دلوقتي ؟؟؟


----------



## soso a (10 أغسطس 2013)

عادى حرانه بس 

ههههههه

نفسه ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2013)

حاسة انى عاوزة اكلم حد بصراحه بس ماينفعاش

كلمة عاوز تسمعها
​


----------



## *koki* (10 أغسطس 2013)

بزعل شويه

ماذا تريد ان تفعل الان


----------



## *koki* (10 أغسطس 2013)

ايه ده دا انا متاخره اوي


----------



## soso a (10 أغسطس 2013)

اممممممم خليها بنفسى يمكن تتحقق  

اصل الحاجات دى بيقولوا بتتنظر هههههههههه

=========

نفسه ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 أغسطس 2013)

كلمة عاوز تسمعها

انا جنبك 

انت دمك خفيف اوووي تقولها لمين ؟؟؟


----------



## soul & life (10 أغسطس 2013)

*متغاظة

بتحبى حد يشوف لبس العيد بتاعك قبل العيد؟ *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2013)

لواحد اسمه ملاك 

نفسه ؟
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2013)

لالالا مش بحب كدة بحب اخلى فجاة هههههههههههه

نفسه ؟
​


----------



## soul & life (10 أغسطس 2013)

النت عندى وحش انا كده هبوظ اللعبة


----------



## *koki* (10 أغسطس 2013)

السؤال ضاع

بيفكرك بايه اللون البني


----------



## soso a (10 أغسطس 2013)

بالجبال 

نفسه ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2013)

لون كان بيبحبه حد مات كان عزيز عليا
نفسه ؟
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 أغسطس 2013)

فين السؤال؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 أغسطس 2013)

بيفكرك بايه اللون البني 

بفستان الخطوبة بتاع صاحبتي كان وحش اوووووووووي هههههههههه

و بيفكرني بالنكسافييييه 

سؤالي 

بقولك ايه ابعد عني انا مش فايقة دلوقتي 
تقولها امتى ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2013)

اللون البنى بيفكرك بااية ؟


----------



## *koki* (10 أغسطس 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> فين السؤال؟



بماذا يفكرك اللون البني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2013)

لما اكون لسة صاحية من النوم
وحد يجى يخف دمه
^_^
نفسه ؟
​


----------



## soso a (10 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> بيفكرك بايه اللون البني
> 
> بفستان الخطوبة بتاع صاحبتي كان وحش اوووووووووي هههههههههه
> 
> ...



هههههههههههه مش كنتى تساعديها تختار  

=========
مش بقولها  

-------------
بقولك ايه ابعد عني انا مش فايقة دلوقتي 
تقولها امتى


----------



## soul & life (10 أغسطس 2013)

*بيفكرنى  بنفسى علشان بحبه بكل درجاته

بتحب الشتا ولا الصيف؟؟*


----------



## soso a (10 أغسطس 2013)

الشتااااااااااااااا اكيد 

============
*بتحب الشتا ولا الصيف؟؟*
​


----------



## *koki* (10 أغسطس 2013)

الشتا!!!!!!!!

يكرر الؤال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2013)

الاتنين
الشتاء اكتر بردك
^_^
نفسه


----------



## soul & life (10 أغسطس 2013)

*الشتا اكييد

ايه هى طققوسك فى الفصل المفضل لديك ؟؟*


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 أغسطس 2013)

الشتا اكيد لان  البرد هلبس تقيل اما الصيف هتخلع جلد يعنى هيبقى فى رقابة او يقولو ا عليك مجنون 

 امتى اكتر وقت اتمنت تسيب الدنيا؟؟ وترجل ؟؟


----------



## soul & life (10 أغسطس 2013)

*الايام دى وبسبب التهاب العصب الخامس منه لله

مين من عيلتك اكتر حد بيفهمك؟

*


----------



## sid (10 أغسطس 2013)

اه ممكن لو كسفنى بحاجه قدام الناس 

ممكن تسمح حبيبك لو خانك


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2013)

لأ لأ لأ
ــــ

لو اتحطيت في موقف مفاجئ ذهنكـ بيكون حاضر وبتعرف تتصرف والا بترتبكـ ؟؟
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 أغسطس 2013)

* اى حاجة مقبولة فى الكون غير الخيانة الخيانة اقذر شى  

  لااسامحة حتى لو عمل قرد اللى يخون مرة هيكون ميلون مرة 

   امتى تتمنى تعيش وحيد بعيد عن العالم ولماذا؟*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أغسطس 2013)

يا جماعة انا داخلة اقولكم متعملوش حسابى 
فى الاسئلة دى علشان مش ملاحقة اقرا اصلا ههههههههه​


----------



## soso a (11 أغسطس 2013)

على حسب الموقف 

==============

نفسسه ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2013)

لو العالم قل بيا ..


لو اتحطيت في موقف مفاجئ ذهنكـ بيكون حاضر وبتعرف تتصرف والا بترتبكـ ؟؟​


----------



## soso a (11 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يا جماعة انا داخلة اقولكم متعملوش حسابى
> فى الاسئلة دى علشان مش ملاحقة اقرا اصلا ههههههههه​



ههههههههههههه

تصدقى كنت بفرك امشى 

كل ما اجاوب الاقى السؤال متغير فوقى 

تجى نلعب انا وانتى على جنب احسن 

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> تصدقى كنت بفرك امشى
> 
> ...


ههههههههههه ايون يا سوسو صح 
كل ما اقرا سؤال وافكر ان لسة هرد الاقى اتسال عشرتاشر سؤال 
قولت والله ما انا لاعبة هههههههههه
تعالى نلعب انا وانتى لوحدينا انا معاكى ههههههههه


----------



## soso a (11 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههه ايون يا سوسو صح
> كل ما اقرا سؤال وافكر ان لسة هرد الاقى اتسال عشرتاشر سؤال
> قولت والله ما انا لاعبة هههههههههه
> تعالى نلعب انا وانتى لوحدينا انا معاكى ههههههههه



تمااااااااام التمام 

السؤال لرورو اخبارك ايه واخبار صحتك


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> تمااااااااام التمام
> 
> السؤال لرورو اخبارك ايه واخبار صحتك



ههههههههههههه اخبارى مهيسة اخر خمناشر حاجة 
احوليت بسبب الموضوع ده هههههههه
انا تمام التمام يا قلبى


----------



## soso a (11 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههههه اخبارى مهيسة اخر خمناشر حاجة
> احوليت بسبب الموضوع ده هههههههه
> انا تمام التمام يا قلبى



سلامتك وليه تعب القلب ده بلاها الموضوع ده ادخلى موضوع تاااااااانى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يارب دايما تمام التمام :smile02


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> لو العالم قل بيا ..
> 
> 
> لو اتحطيت في موقف مفاجئ ذهنكـ بيكون حاضر وبتعرف تتصرف والا بترتبكـ ؟؟​



على حسب الموقف 
يعني لو موقف محتاج رد فعل سريع بعرف اتصرف 
لو محتاج رد حاسم بردو تمام بالنسبالي 
في حاجة واحدة برتبك و مش بعرف اتصرف خالص 
لما بتكسف 
وده بيحصل كتييييييير و بكره الكسوف ده فيا لانه بيشل تصرفي و تفكيري و كل حاجة فيا بيخليني ذي الكتكوت اللي وقعوه ف كوباية ماية 

سؤالي 
لو هتحط قوانين للموضوع ده يبقى ايه علشان يبقى منظم شوية ؟؟؟ هههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2013)

دي حاجة ترجع لروكـ وصاحبة التوبيكـ ، ماليش دخل فيها .. 


اكتب موقف محرج او مضحكـ حصلكـ قبل كدة ؟؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)

مش فاكرة حاجة بالظبط
بس انا كل مواقفى مضحكة
المحرج قليل اوى 
يعنى احنا بيت عائلة
فاانا متعودة انزل لتيتة علطول واقعد معاها
فنزلت اقعد معاها وطبعا نازلة بالبيجامة بقى ونازلة اهزر هزرى الرخيم ^______________6
ولقيت قربى شاورلى باايده ان فى حد موجود
ولقيت واحدة فى وشى ومعاها عيالها
ويالهوى بقيت واقفة متنحة خمس دقائق
وبعدين قولت ثوانى ياتيتة وجايلك وطلعت شقتى ومش نزلت تانى ^_^
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> دي حاجة ترجع لروكـ وصاحبة التوبيكـ ، ماليش دخل فيها ..
> 
> 
> اكتب موقف محرج او مضحكـ حصلكـ قبل كدة ؟؟​



مرة كنت واقفة ف مكتب البوسطة بعمل ايداع لجزء من مرتبي قال يعني بحوش هههههههههه 
و مبسوطة اوووووي قال يعني جايبة الديب من ديله كانو 300 ملطوش 
و رايحة بفخر اوووي وواقفة ف الطابور و كل اللي قدامي بيعمل ايداع 
ل 20000 و اقل حاجة فيهم كانت 5000
فضلت واقفة و لا همني لحد ما جه دوري بس الموظف كان غلس اوووي بقوله عايزة اعمل ايداع قاللي كام قولتله 300 جنيه 
فا بيقوللي اطلعي اخر الشارع هتلاقي سوبر ماركت اشتري بيهم زيت و سكر احسنلك
بصراحة اتكسفت اكتر بس بردو رديت بفخر و قولتله 
 لو ماخدتش الفلوس و عملتليي ايداع هشتكيك و اقول انك من الاخوان و بتوزع زيت و سكر هنا 
لاقيت كل اللي حواليا قعدو يضحكو و اخد الفلوس و عملت ايداع :ura1::ura1:
و كانت المرة الاولى و الاخيرة :smile02

خليت ماما ف يوم تروح تسحبهم وقولت انا احوش ف البيت احسن بدل الاحراج ده:t23::t23:

سؤالي 

اكتر حاجة ممكن تكسفك ؟؟؟ ده بمناسبة الكسوف بقى و كدة؟؟:vava:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)

ان حد يشكر فيا وانا قاعدة معاه كدة فيس تو فيس
بلاقى وشى احمر ههههههههههه

نفسه ؟
​


----------



## soso a (11 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههههه

مش فكره اصل كتير 

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)

لا هسال انا ^_______________^
اكتر كلمة اتقالت قدامك وضايقتك اوى
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أغسطس 2013)

يا موزة بكرههاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدا 

و بتضايقني و بتعصبني و بتنرفزني اووي كمان 

نفسك تعيش حياتك اذاي ؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2013)

عندي مافيش مستويات للكسوف ,, يعني اي رد -غير متوقع- قيه نوع من الاستهزاء من انسان بعزة دة شي بيحرجني او تصرف غلط مني ومش في محلة بردو دة شئ بيحرجني .... 


بتدرس فين او خريج ايه ؟؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)

فنون جميلة قسم عمارة 
نفسه ؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> نفسك تعيش حياتك اذاي ؟؟؟؟



حياة مليانة بالايمان والعمل والتفائل 

سؤالي فوق


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)

سؤالك ياموكى
نفسى اعيش حياتى مرتاحة البال اعرف احقق كل الى دماغى 
وابقى ليا دور كدة ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أغسطس 2013)

مش سالتي 
طيب اسال انا ........

ايه هو حلمك الخيالي ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)

حلمى الخيالى 
اشوف حد مات ^______________^
نفسه
​


----------



## soso a (11 أغسطس 2013)

يا ساتر يا رب 

بسم الصليب 

ليه يا لارا كده 
=============

حلمى بين اديدين ربى هو عالم بيه وعارفه اكيد 

==================

نفسه ​


----------



## sid (11 أغسطس 2013)

مش ها جاوب ايه الاسئله دى  هههههههههههه

حلمك المستقبلى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أغسطس 2013)

اروح وطنى او اموت وخلاص


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أغسطس 2013)

السؤال فيين 
اوك اسال انا 

اكتر مقولة انت مقتنع بيها ؟؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أغسطس 2013)

كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للزين يحبون الله


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)

فين السؤال ياقوم ؟
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أغسطس 2013)

احلى حاجة تحب تسمعها اية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)

بحب اسمع اغانى رامى جمال واليسا اوى

نفسه ؟
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أغسطس 2013)

اية رايك في الترانيم الجديدة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)

حلوة وجميلة
نفسه ؟
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> حلوة وجميلة
> نفسه ؟
> ​


في ترنيمة لسة منزلتش غير من 10 ايام وعايز احطه في المنتدي ومش عارف احطها ازاي مع ان اخزت دلوقت موافقتة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)

مش عارف تحط الرابط يعنى بتاع الفيديو ؟
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أغسطس 2013)

لا دي عندي مصورها بالتليفون


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)

مش عارف بقى تنزلها على المنتدى ولا الجهاز نفسه ؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أغسطس 2013)

سؤالي 

ايه الرسالة اللي عايز توصلها لحد بس مش قادر ؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> سؤالي
> 
> ايه الرسالة اللي عايز توصلها لحد بس مش قادر ؟؟؟


امممم
نفسي اوصل رساله لربنا بس مش قادره اجمع كلامها !

اخر تقييم جالك من مين ومكتوب فيه ايه وفي موضوع ايه؟
ولو كان التقييم ده ليا يبقي سكتم بكتم:smile01


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة جديدة خلصت تلحين من 10ايام وصورتها اليوم بع الاستئزان من مؤلفها وملحنا ومرنمها وفرحو جدا ومش عارف احطها ازاي علي المنتدي علما باني لسة جديد على استعمال الكمبيوتر


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> امممم
> نفسي اوصل رساله لربنا بس مش قادره اجمع كلامها !
> 
> اخر تقييم جالك من مين ومكتوب فيه ايه وفي موضوع ايه؟
> ولو كان التقييم ده ليا يبقي سكتم بكتم:smile01



هههههههههههههههههه :smile01:smile01
اخر تقييم كان من توتة حبيبتي و كانت بتلفت نظري:59:

نفس السؤال ؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك .... 


ايه نوعية الكتب اللي بتحب تقراها ؟؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> لارا بنت الملك ....
> 
> 
> ايه نوعية الكتب اللي بتحب تقراها ؟؟​


كتب معجزات القديسين بحبها اوي

اما بتكون مخنوق بتعمل ايه عشان تطلع من المود ده؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كتب معجزات القديسين بحبها اوي
> 
> اما بتكون مخنوق بتعمل ايه عشان تطلع من المود ده؟



بصي يا توتة كتييييير و على حسب نوع الزعل 
يعني فيه زعل مابعرفش اخرج منه غير لما اعد مع نفسي و اعيط 
و في زعل اشغل اغاني بصوووت عالي و اعد اطنطط لحد ماتعب و انام
فيه زعل بحب اشغل ترانيم و ارنم معاها بصوووت عالي 
وفي زعل اجيب تأملات البابا و اعد اسمعها و احس بعدها ان قلبي ارتاح 
وفي زعل اقوم اقلب الشقة و اوضبها و اطبخ و اكل بابا و ماما من اديا 
و لما الاقي اكلي عجبهم اتبسط اووووي 
في زعل مايروحش غير بالوقت ولما اتشغل ف الشغل 
و في زعل لما اعد امسك المزامير و اقراها احس اني بقيت كويسة 
يعني بقى انتي اختاري
سؤالي
مين نفسك تقوله انت شخصيتك ماشوفتش ذيها بجد ؟؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2013)

باخود دوش مية ساقعة ^^ 


نفسه ؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أغسطس 2013)

سؤالي
مين نفسك تقوله انت شخصيتك ماشوفتش ذيها بجد ؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> سؤالي
> مين نفسك تقوله انت شخصيتك ماشوفتش ذيها بجد ؟؟؟


شخصية البابا شنودة مفيش حد زيه ولا هيبقي

ايه اكتر حاجه بتأثر فيك وبتخلي دموعك تنزل من غير ماتتحكم فيها؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أغسطس 2013)

ايه اكتر حاجه بتأثر فيك وبتخلي دموعك تنزل من غير ماتتحكم فيها؟

دموع مامتي بحس ساعتها اني عايزة اخرب الدنيا بس ماتبكيش قدامي 
و مش بقدر اقاومها خالص و غصب عني دموعي بتنزل 
هي لما تشوفني عيط تقوم ساكتة علشان انا اسكت:smile01:ura1:

و ساعات ف افلام معينة مش بقدر امسك دموعي 

سؤالي 
اكتر موقف غي فيلم اثر فيك اووووووي؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> ايه اكتر حاجه بتأثر فيك وبتخلي دموعك تنزل من غير ماتتحكم فيها؟
> 
> دموع مامتي بحس ساعتها اني عايزة اخرب الدنيا بس ماتبكيش قدامي
> و مش بقدر اقاومها خالص و غصب عني دموعي بتنزل
> ...


كويس انك اما بتعيطي مامتك بتسكت
انا لما ماما تعيط واجي اعيط بتذيد امهات غريبه صحيح:smile01

بيأثر فيا اوي المشهد بتاع فيلم الشموع السوداء
اما البطل بيفتح ومامته وصاحبه يفضلوا يعيطوا
فيلم اثري بس كل اما اشوف المشهد ده افضل اسح واعيط معرفش ليه:thnk0001:

اشتقتلك تقولها لمين؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2013)

مش لحد 
ـــــــ

آخر رسالة جاتلك على تليفونكـ ، من مين ومكتوب فيها ايه ؟؟ ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> مش لحد
> ـــــــ
> 
> آخر رسالة جاتلك على تليفونكـ ، من مين ومكتوب فيها ايه ؟؟ ​


اخر رساله 2 ميذد كول من ابن اختي لانه كان بيتصل بيا وفوني مقفول :t23:

اخر رساله خاصه جاتلك عالمنتدي من مين ومش لازم مكتوب فيها ايه عشان الاحراج :smile01؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2013)

من عضوة شقية كدة ,, تطلع ميين بقااا دي ترجعلي   
 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

عد كدة وقولي كم عضو في المنتدي بتعزهم /بتتخنق منهم ؟؟

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> من عضوة شقية كدة ,, تطلع ميين بقااا دي ترجعلي
> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> 
> عد كدة وقولي كم عضو في المنتدي بتعزهم /بتتخنق منهم ؟؟
> ...


بعزهم كلهم ومش بتخنق من حد

اخر مره خرجت فسحه كانت فين؟
وطبعا مش عايزة حد يهزر ويقولي خرجت فسحه ايام المدرسة والجو ده:smile01


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2013)

نادي آمون
ـــــــــــ

نفس السؤال ؟؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

ركبت باخره في النيل

ايه هي التضحيه من وجهه نظرك ,, وهل ضحيت من اجل حد قبل كدا؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ركبت باخره في النيل
> 
> ايه هي التضحيه من وجهه نظرك ,, وهل ضحيت من اجل حد قبل كدا؟​



التضحية هي اعلي درجة من درجات التنازل 
يعني في ناس تفضل تتنازل تتنازل لحد ما توصل لمرحلة التضحية
واه ضحيت قبل كدة بس مش هقدر اقول بأيه لأنها حاجة انا بفتخر بيها انها ماتحستش كفاية انا حاسة كدة 
سؤالي 
كلمة نفسك تقولها لحد ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> التضحية هي اعلي درجة من درجات التنازل
> يعني في ناس تفضل تتنازل تتنازل لحد ما توصل لمرحلة التضحية
> واه ضحيت قبل كدة بس مش هقدر اقول بأيه لأنها حاجة انا بفتخر بيها انها ماتحستش كفاية انا حاسة كدة
> سؤالي
> كلمة نفسك تقولها لحد ؟


كلامك حلو ياموكتي

نفسي اقول لكل ظالم "اتقي الله بقي"

مين اقرب عضو ليك في المنتدي هنا؟
عارفه انهم كلهم بس اكيد فيه حد قريب شوية صغننه ليك:smile01


----------



## soul & life (11 أغسطس 2013)

*بصى القرب دا صعب لانه مفيش غير ماما أمة اللى ممكن اكون حكيت معاها عن حياتى
الباقى كلهم صدقينى ليهم معزة كبيرة جدا لكن مش بنحكى فى تفاصيل الحياة

لو حد ظلمك واتهمك بتهمة بشعة واتقابلت معاه فى مكان واحد هتعاتبه؟؟*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *بصى القرب دا صعب لانه مفيش غير ماما أمة اللى ممكن اكون حكيت معاها عن حياتى
> الباقى كلهم صدقينى ليهم معزة كبيرة جدا لكن مش بنحكى فى تفاصيل الحياة
> 
> لو حد ظلمك واتهمك بتهمة بشعة واتقابلت معاه فى مكان واحد هتعاتبه؟؟*


طبعا ماما امة حبيبه الكل ربنا يخليهالنا يارب


تهمة بشعه؟ ده انا مش هبص في وشة اصلا

لو فيه اله ممكن ترجع بالزمن لورا هتختار ترجع كام سنه لورا واشمعني؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أغسطس 2013)

*هتخار ارجع 12 سنة وارجع لايام الدراسة والثانوية العامة 
ليه 
علشان كانت احلى ايام بالنسبة ليا ايام من غير هموم 
ولا مسئولية *

اصعب قرار ممكن تاخده فى حياتك ​


----------



## soul & life (11 أغسطس 2013)

*ياااااااااااه سؤال صعب تصدقى
ارجع 9 سنوات  لانى غلط غلطة كبيرة فى حق نفسى واتعاملت بسذاجة وطيبة مع شياطين مش بشر ولو رجع بيا الزمن هصلح الغلطة دى لانى عانيت بسببها سنين

نفسك تشوفى مين دلوات حالا*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *ياااااااااااه سؤال صعب تصدقى
> ارجع 9 سنوات  لانى غلط غلطة كبيرة فى حق نفسى واتعاملت بسذاجة وطيبة مع شياطين مش بشر ولو رجع بيا الزمن هصلح الغلطة دى لانى عانيت بسببها سنين
> 
> نفسك تشوفى مين دلوات حالا*


نفسي اشوف حد بس مش هينفع اشوفه 

نفسك تزوري انهي بلد؟


----------



## soul & life (11 أغسطس 2013)

*اليونان

ايه اكتر حاجه ممكن تبسطك واكتر حاجه تحزنك*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *اليونان
> 
> ايه اكتر حاجه ممكن تبسطك واكتر حاجه تحزنك*


بنبسط اوي لما بشوف ضحكة طفل او لما بلاقي انسان فرحان من قلبه بجد حتي لو معرفوش

وبحزن اما بلاقي حد مظلوم او تعبان وبحزن جداا اما بسمع خبر وفاه حد حتي لو معرفوش برضو ..

ممكن ترتبط بشخص اصغر منك في السن ؟


----------



## soso a (11 أغسطس 2013)

معرفش اخد قرار مش لما اشوفه 
ههههههههههههههه

نفس السؤؤؤؤؤال ؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> .
> 
> ممكن ترتبط بشخص اصغر منك في السن ؟




لاطبعاا لما اللي في سني بكون اكبر منه عقلياً بااربع سنين
أمال لو كان أصغر مني :thnk0001:ههههههههه


نفس السؤال لانه عجبني ؟؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لاطبعاا لما اللي في سني بكون اكبر منه عقلياً بااربع سنين
> أمال لو كان أصغر مني :thnk0001:ههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...



انا معاكي جدا ف الرأي ده  

انا استحالة ارتبط  بحد اصغر مني

سؤالي 
لو عندك فرصة تطلع على اعلى مكان ف العالم و تقول رسالة لحد
العالم كله هيسمعها تقول ايه و لمين ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> انا معاكي جدا ف الرأي ده
> 
> انا استحالة ارتبط  بحد اصغر مني
> 
> ...


اجابه سوؤال السن لا مرضاش احب الفرق بيني وبين الشخص اللي هرتبط بيه اشاء الله يعني:smile01 يكون كبيرررررررر شوية او شويتين

اما سؤالك ياموكي
هقول 
بحببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببك






يارب


نفس السؤال؟


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2013)

اممممممم 

مش عارفه 


ممكن نفس رد اللى فات 

======================

لو حبيت تربى اختار من 

 ( قطط ام كلاب ام قرود ) 

 مع ذكر السبب ؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 أغسطس 2013)

انا ربيت قطة و كلب 
و الاتنين لما ماتو جتلي حالة نفسية علشان اتعلقت بيهم اوووي 

و ماحدش يتيريق عليا 

فا قررت اني مش هربي اي حيوان تاني 

سؤالي 
لما بتحس انك مش فاهم اللي قدامك بتعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2013)

لو شخص قريب يعنى بعرفه كويس ببص فى عنيه  

لو غريب باساله علشان افهم 

================

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (12 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> انا ربيت قطة و كلب
> و الاتنين لما ماتو جتلي حالة نفسية علشان اتعلقت بيهم اوووي
> 
> و ماحدش يتيريق عليا
> ...



الجأ الى الكتالوج 
نفس السؤال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> الجأ الى الكتالوج
> نفس السؤال


يااما بيبقي العيب فيا ومش قادره افهمه
يااما فيه وهو مش قادر يفهمني
وفي الحاله دي بيقي الوقت هو الحل
يعني ممكن مع الوقت نفهم بعض !

مين شفيعك؟


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2013)

كتير ومنهم الانبا كااراس

نفس السؤال​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> كتير ومنهم الانبا كااراس
> 
> نفس السؤال​


اكيد كتير بس بحب اوي البابا شنودة


امتي اخر مره فرحت من قلبك وكان ايه السبب؟


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2013)

امممممم

امبارح باليل 

ههههههههههههههههههه

السبب خلى فى نفسى اصل الحاجات دى بتتنظر 

هههههههههههههههههههه

================

نفسه ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> امممممم
> 
> امبارح باليل
> 
> ...


هي ايه اللي بتتنظر دي:smile01

تصدقي اني مش فاكره اخر مره فرحت من قلبي بجد امتي بس  مدام مش فاكره يبقي اكيد مفرحتش بقالي فتره كبيرة:t23:

لو حد اتصل بيك|ي وفضل يعاكس وكل ماتقفل السكه في وشة بردو يتصل تاني هتتصرف ازاي في الموقف الرزيل ده ؟


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هي ايه اللي بتتنظر دي:smile01
> 
> تصدقي اني مش فاكره اخر مره فرحت من قلبي بجد امتي بس  مدام مش فاكره يبقي اكيد مفرحتش بقالي فتره كبيرة:t23:
> ربنا يفرح قلبك فرحه حقيقه من قلبه
> لو حد اتصل بيك|ي وفضل يعاكس وكل ماتقفل السكه في وشة بردو يتصل تاني هتتصرف ازاي في الموقف الرزيل ده ؟



بتحصل كتير معايا على الموبايل وساعات بتوصل رسايل كمان 

ههههههههههههههههههه

عادى اولا بعرف النمره كويس ومش ارد

مره خليت اخويا يرد ويريتنى ما خليته فضل يزعق طبعا 

فلقيت افضل حل عدم الرد  واكيد الشخص بيزهق ويبطل 
ههههههههههههههههههه
=====================

نفسه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> بتحصل كتير معايا على الموبايل وساعات بتوصل رسايل كمان
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


شكرا حبيبتي عالدعوة الجميله ربنا يخليكي

حصلت معايا بس كويس بيبقي فيه في الموبيلات خاصيه لحظر الارقام حطيت رقم الغتيت ده في الخاصية واتحظر

3 حاجات متقدرش تستغني عنهم في يومك؟


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2013)

امممممم 

مفيش 

ههههههههههههههههههه

ممكن النوم والشرب 
هههههههههههههههههه

نفسه ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> امممممم
> 
> مفيش
> 
> ...


الكتاب المقدس

النووووووووووم

النكش في الناس:smile01

بتنام كام ساعه في اليوم؟


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههه

مبعديش

بيتنظروا برضوا 

ههههههههههههههههه

==============

نفسه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> مبعديش
> 
> ...


حتي النوم  بيتنظر ياربي عالناس:smile01:smile01

انا بنام كتيررر اووي
ساعات بنام 12 ساعه متواصل
احلي حاجه في الدنيا النوم 

احلي حاجه في الدنيا ايه بالنسبالك؟

وابوس ايدي اوعي تقوليلي هتتنظري:smile01:smile01


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (12 أغسطس 2013)

من 6 الى 7 ساعات 
ولكن الفترة دى كانت اجازة كنت اقوم من اكل  واريح شوية من النوم وانام تانى 
بس خلاص بقى غدا فى شغل 
السؤال كما هو


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههه

نظره حب  

لان بيها بتحسى انك سبتى بصمه او علامه مع الشخص اللى قدامك 

==============

نفسه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أغسطس 2013)

*يا جدعان الله يخليكم بلاش نفسه دى 
علشان انا بكسل اطلع اقرا السؤال بتوه منكم 
ولكم الاجر والثواب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> من 6 الى 7 ساعات
> ولكن الفترة دى كانت اجازة كنت اقوم من اكل  واريح شوية من النوم وانام تانى
> بس خلاص بقى غدا فى شغل
> السؤال كما هو


انا جاوبت علي سؤال حضرتك فوق


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا جدعان الله يخليكم بلاش نفسه دى
> علشان انا بكسل اطلع اقرا السؤال بتوه منكم
> ولكم الاجر والثواب *​


تصدقي صعبتي عليا:smile01


soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> نظره حب
> 
> ...


حلوة اجابتك اوي وعجبتني ياسوسو

احلي حاجه بالنسبالي اما تسعدي طفل ياااااااااااااااااااه عالسعاده بجد يااااااااه

بلد بتكرهها ايه ؟


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2013)

مفيش 

بلد بتكرهها ايه ؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> مفيش
> 
> بلد بتكرهها ايه ؟​


انتي مرديتش تقولي نفس السؤال فااخدتيه اقتباس علشان خوفتي من رورو بس حركة زكية منك:smile01

بلد بكرها .. ايران معرفش ليه مع اني عمري ماشوفتها بس احباش :act19:

ممثل مش بطيقه؟


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2013)

طيب بتكرهى حاجه مش شفتيها
هههههههههه

وليه بتقولى خفت 

اقولى احترام لرغبتها بشئ مش يضرينى 

هههههههههههههههههه

بردوا مفيش 
بس مش بطيق الممثل اللى يبان بيمثل 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ممثل مش بطيقه؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> طيب بتكرهى حاجه مش شفتيها
> هههههههههه
> 
> وليه بتقولى خفت
> ...


ايون احبهاش اسمع عنها حاجات مش لطيفه الله:t23:
طيب انتي اخدتي السؤال اقتباس تاني علشان احترمتي رغبتها :smile01

انا مش بحب صلاح السعدني مابيعرفش يمثل
مطرب مبتحبوش؟


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2013)

مش تاخدى بالسمع يا واثقه

كان فى كاهن بيوعظ قال اللى تسمعه مش تصدقه واللى تشوفه صدق نصه 

========================

برضوا مفيش 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

مطرب مبتحبوش؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2013)

انتي صح ياسوسو

انا مابحبس محمد حماقي ولا جنات

ايه بتحبها اوي؟​


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2013)

المحبه لا تسقط ابدا

استطيع كل شئ بالمسيح الذى يقوينى
==============
ايه بتحبها اوي؟​ 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أغسطس 2013)

كن مطمئنا جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر 

لما مودك يبقى وحش بتعمل ايه علشان تنبسط 

​


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2013)

بسمع ترانيم 

===========
لما مودك يبقى وحش بتعمل ايه علشان تنبسط 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2013)

بسمع اي حاجه بحبها علي حسب المود

اخر تقييم جالك مكتوب فيه ايه ومن مين ؟​


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2013)

من اللى فوقى 

وهى عارفه كان مكتوب فيه ايه 

ههههههههههههههه

===================

اكتر كلمه بتحب تسمعها ايه ومن مين ؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أغسطس 2013)

*بحب اسمع كلمة ربنا معاكى من ماما 

اكتر حد غالى عليك حد واحد بس *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> من اللى فوقى
> 
> وهى عارفه كان مكتوب فيه ايه
> 
> ...


اه عارفه عارفه استري عليا بقي:smile01
بحب اسمع اي دعوة من ماما

نفس السؤال؟:thnk0001:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بحب اسمع كلمة ربنا معاكى من ماما
> 
> اكتر حد غالى عليك حد واحد بس *​


ههههههه ردينا في نفس الوقت ونفس الاجابه

ماما اكيد

اكله مش بتعرف تطبخها؟


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2013)

يبقى معرفهاش 



==============

اكله مش بتعرف تطبخها؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> يبقى معرفهاش
> 
> 
> 
> ...


انا مابعرفش اعمل القلقاس مع اني بحبه اووي

سامحني تقولها لمين لغير ربنا؟


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (12 أغسطس 2013)

اقولها لناس كتير قصرت في حقهم الفترة اللى فاتت
نفسه*​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

لواحدة صاحبتى

تقول لمين ربنا يهيدك


----------



## soul & life (12 أغسطس 2013)

*ليكى ولبنتى ناردين

قلقان من ايه؟
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

انا ياسوعاد
قلقان من بكرة
نفسة ؟


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (12 أغسطس 2013)

*خايفة حبيبى ميكونش نصيبى*


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (12 أغسطس 2013)

*السؤال ايه اكتر حاجة تجرحك*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

ان حد يخونى
انت ولد ولا بنت ؟ دا السؤال 
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (12 أغسطس 2013)

*بنت 
نفسك فايه دلوقتى*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

نفسى انااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
نفسه ؟
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (12 أغسطس 2013)

*نفسي ابقى مبسوطة يوم كامل
ايه اكتر كلمة بتكرهيها*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

اكتر كلمة اكتر كلمة ............... كلمة مزة مش بحبها وفى كتير بس مش فاكرة دلوقتى

نفسه ؟
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (12 أغسطس 2013)

*كلمة بس عشان دايما بتبقى بعديها حاجات تضايق
معلش بقى مش جاى على بالى اسئلة تانى دلوقتى
ممكن تسالى انتى​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

الكلمة هى بس ؟

ماشى هسال 

اسمك اية ؟
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (12 أغسطس 2013)

*ساره
وانتى *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

لارا

السؤال
عندك كام سنة ؟
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (12 أغسطس 2013)

19 سنة
نفسه ؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

18

اسالى انتى بقى فى يومك ^_____________________^
​


----------



## soul & life (12 أغسطس 2013)

*لارا وسارة فى توبيك واحد كده هتعملوا قفلة
السؤال عاوزة الدراسة تبدء ولا تتأجل؟؟*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

تتاجل وش
عنها مابدات اساسا ههههههههههههههههههههههه

نفسه ؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2013)

مش فارقه معايا تتأجل او لاء

عندكم اكل ايه؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أغسطس 2013)

احنا طابخين فلافل +با\نجان محشي مكسرات(مكدوس )  وكمان طبق سلاطة مشلة وارز
لو حد كل شوية يسالك هاتعمل اية الايام الجاية  اية يكون ردك؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

هقواله ربنا موجود
نفسه ؟
​


----------



## soul & life (13 أغسطس 2013)

*العمل عمل ربنا

لما بتكون طالع رحلة اهم حاجه لازم تكون معاك ايه؟؟*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

الاكل امال اسلى بوقى بااية ؟


نفسه ؟
​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أغسطس 2013)

الايام الجاية نبقى نشوف 


ليه الكل او الاكثرية هذه الايام تسمها تقول

متعصبة او حزينو او محبطة الى اخره
والاقلية من يقول عكس ذلك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

اها مش فاهمة منك ولا ايوتها كلمة ياكليمو ^_^
​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أغسطس 2013)

الايام الجاية نبقى نشوف 


ليه الكل او الاكثرية هذه الايام تسمعها تقول:

متعصبة او حزينة او محبطة الى اخره
والاقلية من يقول عكس ذلك


----------



## soul & life (13 أغسطس 2013)

*ههههههههه فتحى مخك شوية يا بنتى
الاغلبية ليه بيقولوا حزينة ومتعصبة الايام دى  ؟؟

واجابتى بما انى ترجمت السؤال فهجاوب بالمرة 
علشان احنا بنعيش زمن صعب والحياة اصبحت قاسية جداا

السؤال: ايه المكان اللى نفسك تزوره*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

فهمت انا كدة ^_^
يلا ماعلينا
حد يسال ؟
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

دلوقتى نفسى ازور القبر ^_^
بجد مش بهرج

يلا نفسه 
​


----------



## soul & life (13 أغسطس 2013)

*بعد الشر عليكى ربنا يديلك طولت العمر

لو طلعلك من الفانوس دلوقت عفركوش وقلك تطلب ايه هتطلبى ايه؟؟*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 أغسطس 2013)

نفسي اروح دير مارمينا مريوط جدا و تعد ف المزار و يكون فاضي مش زحمة 

سؤالي

مين اللي تقوله 

انت مالكش حل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

اقول لنفسى 
يلا نفسه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

هطلب ان الزمن يرجع وابقى دكتورة هههههههههههه
نفسه ؟
​


----------



## soul & life (13 أغسطس 2013)

*هطلب من عفركوش ينهى اعتصام رابعة ويجنن الاخوان ويهد السلفيين  ويرجعهم جحورهم تانى ويرجعلنا مصر بتاعت زمان ام الدنيا بلد الامن والامان

اكتر مرحلة من عمرك  ليها ذكريات حلوة دايما تيجى على بالك
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

وانا فى اعدادى

نفسه ؟
​


----------



## soul & life (13 أغسطس 2013)

ثانوى

السؤال : فى  اوقات ومواقف كتير حصلت معاك بتسقط من ذاكرتك يعنى مثلا تيجى تفتكرها او حد يحكيلك عنها وتحاول تفتكرها تلاقى نفسك مش فاكر اى حاجهوزى متكون الفترة دى اتمحت باستيكة بيحصل معاك كده؟؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 أغسطس 2013)

و انا صغننة خااااااالص 
لما كان الواحد مش بيفكر ف اي حاجة غير 
هاكل ايه و هشرب ايه 
و هلعب ايه و هكسر لعبتي اذاي
و ايه الترنيمة اللي هحفظها ف مدارس الاحد
و اذاي هاخد البنبوني و انا ف الكنيسة ياااااااااااااااااااه احلى فترة بجد 

سؤالي 

اسم اغنية انت بتحبها بس اهديها لحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## soul & life (13 أغسطس 2013)

*اغنية صعب  انا تقريبا مبسمعش اغانى
ومش تزمت ولا دروشة بس معرفش ليه روحى مبقتش تروح للاغانى ممكن اسمع موسيقى عمر خيرت
لو ترنيمة  ممكن  ترنيمة امسك ايديا وعدى بيا من الهموم والخوف يارب واهديها لنفسى

عمرك ربيت حيوان اليف فى بيتك؟*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *اغنية صعب  انا تقريبا مبسمعش اغانى
> ومش تزمت ولا دروشة بس معرفش ليه روحى مبقتش تروح للاغانى ممكن اسمع موسيقى عمر خيرت
> لو ترنيمة  ممكن  ترنيمة امسك ايديا وعدى بيا من الهموم والخوف يارب واهديها لنفسى
> 
> عمرك ربيت حيوان اليف فى بيتك؟*


حلو السؤال ده
بصي انا ربيت بوبي
وربيت ضفدعه
وربيت تعبان
اه بامانه تعبان:smile02

نفس السؤال؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أغسطس 2013)

انا ربيت قطط كتير اوي وكلب واحد
اما التعابين لازم اموتها ايا ان كان السبب
السؤال- انت ساكنة في حلفايىة الزيتون ولااية 
واية احساسك وانت ماسكة التعبان


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> انا ربيت قطط كتير اوي وكلب واحد
> اما التعابين لازم اموتها ايا ان كان السبب
> السؤال- انت ساكنة في حلفايىة الزيتون ولااية
> واية احساسك وانت ماسكة التعبان


ايه خلافية الزيتون دي ؟

التعبان كان بتاع اخويا وكان صغنن 
بس عمري مالمسته كنت بخاف منه بس كنت ببص عليه من بعيد 

امتي اخر مره روحت الكنيسة؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أغسطس 2013)

الاحد اول امبارح وعملنا بروفة للترنيمة الجديدة ومش عارف انزلها علي المنتدي 
تعرفي حد ينزلهالي عل المنتدي وليكي الاجر والثواب ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> الاحد اول امبارح وعملنا بروفة للترنيمة الجديدة ومش عارف انزلها علي المنتدي
> تعرفي حد ينزلهالي عل المنتدي وليكي الاجر والثواب ؟


بوب كمبيوتر شاطر جداا في الحاجات دي
اسئله واكيد هتستفيد منه كتيرر .

لو ربنا رزقك بتوأم ولد وبنت هتسميهم ايه؟


----------



## mera22 (13 أغسطس 2013)

بنت بتول ع اسمك يا قمر
ولد ع اسم ونس شفيعي


حاسس انك ممكن ف يوم حد يخدعك؟؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

حاسس ؟
لا ياحبيبتى انا متاكدة ^_^

نفسه ؟
​


----------



## mera22 (13 أغسطس 2013)

زيك يا قلبي بردك

بتخدي ف الكنيسه ولو بتخدمي ف الصف انهو؟؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

بخدم فى الكنيسة ولا انا بدرس اية 
؟
مش فاهمة 
​


----------



## mera22 (13 أغسطس 2013)

بتخدمي ف الكنيسه يعني؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أغسطس 2013)

mera22 قال:


> بتخدمي ف الكنيسه يعني؟؟


ياريت كنت اتمني

اخر تقييم اديته لحد كان مين ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

للبت لارا 

ترنيمة بتحب تسمعها ​


----------



## mera22 (13 أغسطس 2013)

تقريبا انت شبعي 

وانتي؟؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

يايسوع تعبان
اكلة بتحب تطبخها
​


----------



## mera22 (13 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> للبت لارا
> 
> ترنيمة بتحب تسمعها ​



ردينا ف نفس الوقت 
سوري بقي يا قلبي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

mera22 قال:


> ردينا ف نفس الوقت
> سوري بقي يا قلبي​


ولا يهمك حبيبتى 
بتحصل فى احسن العائلات صدقينى 
ياما حصلت معايا هههههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

لا لخصوا كفاية حب فى بعض ^_^​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> لا لخصوا كفاية حب فى بعض ^_^​


ما تقعدى على حيلك يابت انتى الله 

كلمة نفسك تقولها لحد متغاظ منه 
تقوله ايه ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

هقول اتهدى ^_^

نفسه ؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 أغسطس 2013)

مش متغاظة دلوقتي من حد
سؤالي
اكتر حاجة بتتمني انها تحصلك ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> مش متغاظة دلوقتي من حد
> سؤالي
> اكتر حاجة بتتمني انها تحصلك ؟


مابتمناش حاجه معينة
بس بتمني اللي ربنا كتبهولي

بتحب افلام الرعب الاجنبي ولا لأ؟


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2013)

نووووووووووووووووو

بتحب الافلام الرومانسيه الاجنبيه ولا لاء ؟ ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مابتمناش حاجه معينة
> بس بتمني اللي ربنا كتبهولي
> 
> بتحب افلام الرعب الاجنبي ولا لأ؟



بصي يا توتة انا بكرهها جدا و خصوصا اللي بيبقى فيها تقطيع و دم كتيييييير دي 
ماما و اخواتي بيموتوا فيها و يبقوا قاعدين مستمتعين بيها اووووي
انا اعد اقولهم ايه المتعة انكم تشوفوا حد بيقطع رجل حد و لا تشوفوا كمية الدم دي
يع اووووووووووووي بجد 

سؤالي 
اكتر نوعية افلام بتحبها ؟؟؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> نووووووووووووووووو
> 
> بتحب الافلام الرومانسيه الاجنبيه ولا لاء ؟ ​



مابتفرجش غير عليها يا اختي بموووووووووت فيها 
هي و الافلام الاجتماعية الاجنبي
بعد متنحة قدام الفيلم من دوووول و كأني جووووووواه
سؤالي فووووووق ؟؟؟


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

بحب افلام الرعب
نفسه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

بتحب الافلام الرومانسيه الاجنبيه ولا لاء ؟ 
اه جداااا


اكتر نوعية افلام بتحبها ؟؟؟

الرومانسية واحيانا الاكشن

مين اكتر حد بتغير منه واكتر حد بتغير عليه؟.
 ​


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2013)

سؤالي 
اكتر نوعية افلام بتحبها ؟
اممممممممم

اجتماعى ورومانسى 

وياسلام لو كان بطل الفيلم اطفااااال 

====================


اكتر نوعية افلام بتحبها ؟؟؟​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

اكتر حد بغير منه مفيش و اكتر حد بغير عليه مفيش بردو 
نفسه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بتحب الافلام الرومانسيه الاجنبيه ولا لاء ؟
> اه جداااا
> 
> 
> ...



بغير منه اي طفل 
لما بشوفه عمال يلعب و فجاة و ف اي مكان ينام 
لا في حاجة شغلاه و لا شاغلة تفكيره بغير منه على راحة البال دي و بتمناها 

بغير عليه 
هقولك ف السر بقى يا توتة بلاش الفضايح دي يا اختشي 

سؤالي 

نفس السؤال ؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> بغير منه اي طفل
> لما بشوفه عمال يلعب و فجاة و ف اي مكان ينام
> لا في حاجة شغلاه و لا شاغلة تفكيره بغير منه على راحة البال دي و بتمناها
> 
> ...


لا قوليلي دلوقتي ماليش دعوة بس:smile02

بغير اووي من اي حد قريب من ربنا وانا بعيد اوي كدا وبتمني ابقي زيه

ومش بغير علي حد:smile01

وحشتني تقولها لمين؟


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2013)

لكل حد واحشنى :smile01 

 
وحشتني تقولا لمين؟ 

​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

اقولها لواحدة صاحبتي ليا كتير مشوفتهاش
نفسه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

وحشتني اقولها لزمااااااااان اللي نفسي يرجع تاني

انا كل مابحبك بتكهرني يا ......؟
اكمل مكان النقط​


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2013)

انا كل مابحبك بتكهرني يا ......؟

ده مطلع اغنيه ده ولا ايه بالظبط 
هههههههههههههههههههههه

واغنيه مين اوكا وارتيكا ولا اسمهم ايه دووووول ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> انا كل مابحبك بتكهرني يا ......؟
> 
> ده مطلع اغنيه ده ولا ايه بالظبط
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


هنهززر صح:smile02

اكملي مكان النقط:act31:
انا كل مابحبك بتكهرني يا ......؟
:act31::act31::act31:


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

انا كل ما احبك بتكرهني يا ....
اكيد حد مش عنده قلب او حد ندل 
نفسه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هنهززر صح:smile02
> 
> اكملي مكان النقط:act31:
> انا كل مابحبك بتكهرني يا ......؟
> :act31::act31::act31:



انا كل ما بحبك بتكرهني يا نووووووووووووووم 
نفسي انام بجد و بحب النوم جدا 
بس مش عارفة هو ليه كارهني كدة يا توتة 

سؤالي 
انا كل ماكرهك بتحبني يا ..........


ههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

وما نهزرش ليه ملناش نفس ولا ملناش نفس 

=========================

طيب قوليلى هتدى الاغنيه لمين علشان نكملها وتكون لايقه عليه 
شعبولا و اوكا واورتيجا 

ولا تكونيش هتديها لجورج وسووووووووف 

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> انا كل ما احبك بتكرهني يا ....
> اكيد حد مش عنده قلب او حد ندل
> نفسه


انا كل مابحبك بتكرهني يا ززززززززززززززمن


moky قال:


> انا كل ما بحبك بتكرهني يا نووووووووووووووم
> نفسي انام بجد و بحب النوم جدا
> بس مش عارفة هو ليه كارهني كدة يا توتة
> 
> ...


انا كل مااكرهك بتحبني يانكككككككد:smile02

اغنيه بتشدك اووي لدرجه انك ممكن تسمعها 10 مرات ولا بعض ايه هي ؟


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2013)

اغنيه بتشدك اووي لدرجه انك ممكن تسمعها 10 مرات ولا بعض ايه هي ؟

امممممممممم

اغانى نزار بصوت ماجده الرومى 

واغنيه اغنيتى للطفل والطفوله 

وطبعا اى اغنيه بحسها كتير بس دول اللى جم على بالى  

============

نفسه 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

ممكن ترنيمة لكن اغنية لا
نفسه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة لكن اغنية لا
> نفسه


كل اغاني جورج وسوف بسمعها كتير ورا بعض:smile02

لو انت عضو بس نفسك تبقي عضو مبارك ؟
ولو انت عضو مبارك نفسك تبقي مشرف؟


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2013)

مشرف نووووووو وليه تعب القلب ده 

نفسه ​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

نفسي ابقى عضوة مباركة لكن مشرفة لا لا لا
نفسه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

لا طبعا مش نفسي ابقي مشرف لانها مسؤليه انا مش قدها

قولي 10 اسماء بتبداء بحرف ال م ؟ ^,^


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كل اغاني جورج وسوف بسمعها كتير ورا بعض:smile02
> 
> لو انت عضو بس نفسك تبقي عضو مبارك ؟
> ولو انت عضو مبارك نفسك تبقي مشرف؟



نفسي بس تكون مشاركاتي ليها قيمة مش اكتر و لا نفسي ابقى عضو مبارك 
و لا مشرف استحالة طبعا 
نفسي افضل كدة براحتي ادخل ارغي مع صحابي بناتيتي و اخواتي 
و اكتب ارائي اللي بحسها و اشارك معاكم ف اي موضوع 
و اطمن عليكم دايما كدة و اخد الاستفادة الروحية بتاعة كل يووووم 
كدة يعني اكتر من كدة مش طمعانة خاااااالص 

سؤالي 
 وردتين جمال اووووي
تهديهم لمييييييين ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2013)

قولي 10 اسماء بتبداء بحرف ال م ؟ ^,^

1- مريم 
2- ميار 
3- ميرولا 
4- مرتضى 
5- مرسى 
6- مارى 
7- مبــــــــارك 
8- ميمون 
9- ميلاد 
10 - ماريا 

=================

نفسه وبدون تكرار الاسماء السابقه 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

وردتين جمال اوي اهديهم لمين ؟
واحدة لبابا يسوع و التانية لماما العدرا
نفسه


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

> قولي 10 اسماء بتبداء بحرف ال م ؟ ^,^
> 
> 1- مريم
> 2- ميار
> ...


1_ ميرا
2_ مادونا
3_مونيكا
4 _ مايكل
5 _ مدحت
6 _ مديحة
7 _مجدي
8 _ مراد
9_ مارلي
10 _ مادلين


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أغسطس 2013)

السؤال يا بناتيت وبلاش بتاع الاسامي ده 
ده انا مش فاكرة اسمي ايه اصلا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

هو نفس السؤال بتاعك يا موكي
وردتين جمال اوي تهديهم لمين ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أغسطس 2013)

مممممممممممممممممم
وردة لمامتي 
ووردة تاني للبناتيت اصحابي اللي ف المنتدى 
هما يقسموها سوى بقى هههههههه

اكتر ترنيمة بتحب تسمعها لما تكون مضايق اوووووي ؟؟؟


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

و انا من ضمن البناتيت دول و لا لا ؟ 
اكتر ترنيمة بحب اسمعها وانا مضايقة
مين احن منكـ
و انتي ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أغسطس 2013)

طيب مينفعش يكون ولد ؟؟؟
وادينى جيت 
حلوة اوى 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGcCqLEa2GM
اكتر  حاجة بتوجعك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> طيب مينفعش يكون ولد ؟؟؟
> وادينى جيت
> حلوة اوى
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGcCqLEa2GM
> اكتر  حاجة بتوجعك


حلوة الترنيمة

اكتر حاجه توجعني الظلم والخيانه

اكتر اكلة بتحبها؟


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> حلوة الترنيمة
> 
> اكتر حاجه توجعني الظلم والخيانه
> 
> اكتر اكلة بتحبها؟


 هههههههه
كل حاجة 
بتعمل ايه لما بتكون فرحان ؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههه
> كل حاجة
> بتعمل ايه لما بتكون فرحان ؟؟؟


ببقي نفسي ارغي مع كل الناس واقولهم اني فرحاانه اووي 
هل عندك فوبيا من شئ معين وياتري لو عندك ما هو هذا الشئ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

بشكر ربنا
نفسه


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

فوبيا ؟
لا معتقدش
نفسه


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ببقي نفسي ارغي مع كل الناس واقولهم اني فرحاانه اووي
> هل عندك فوبيا من شئ معين وياتري لو عندك ما هو هذا الشئ؟


 المياه 
ههههههههههههه بكرها اوى 


انت شبعي قال:


> بشكر ربنا
> نفسه


 اللى هو ايه يا تاسونى ؟؟؟
انصح حد فتلات كلمات هو بعيد عن ربنا 
هتقوله ايه ؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> المياه
> ههههههههههههه بكرها اوى
> 
> اللى هو ايه يا تاسونى ؟؟؟
> ...


هقوله قرب اكتر من ربنا
لان بعد الموووت مفيش فرصه

نفس السؤال؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا بيخبط على باب قلبك
هتسيبه كدة و لا هتفتحله ؟؟؟

سؤالي 
اكتر حاجة بتفكر فيها قبل ماتنام ؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> ربنا بيخبط على باب قلبك
> هتسيبه كدة و لا هتفتحله ؟؟؟
> 
> سؤالي
> اكتر حاجة بتفكر فيها قبل ماتنام ؟؟؟


ياتري هفطر ايه بكرا هههههه

بلد نفسك تزورها؟


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

مش هنصحه لانو لو بيحب ربنا هيقرب منه لوحده
و اكيد هو محتاج لربنا بس بيتكبر 
سؤالي :
عمرك قربت من انسان ضايع و حاولت تفرحه ؟
انسان ميت و حاولت تحييه ؟
بس بعد كل دا جرحك جامد و غدر بيك
زي الاغنية بتاعة اليسا ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أغسطس 2013)

النهايه وموضوع كدا .........
هوا هوا


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

بلد نفسك تزورها؟ 
اورشليم السمائية
سؤالي فوق


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> النهايه وموضوع كدا .........
> هوا هوا


 يعني ايه ؟ مش فاهمة ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أغسطس 2013)

*كدا العبه دخلت فبعضها *
*هههههههههههههههه*
*وانا هقوم انام*
_العضو اللى هيجى بعدى وهيكون رادد على سؤال اللى قبلى عوز منى حاجة قبل منام ؟؟_​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يعني ايه ؟ مش فاهمة ؟


يعنى نهايتى على الارض هتكون فين ؟؟
وموضوع كدا يعنى موضوع كدا :t25::t25:ليه الفضايح دى بس يا تاسونى ؟؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> *كدا العبه دخلت فبعضها *
> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *وانا هقوم انام*
> _العضو اللى هيجى بعدى وهيكون رادد على سؤال اللى قبلى عوز منى حاجة قبل منام ؟؟_​



عايز يقولك يا بختك علشان هو نفسه ينااااااااااام اوووي و مش عارف
ولو جيت تنام ومش عرفت اعرف ان هو حسدك جامد اووووووووووووي

ههههههههههههههههههههه
سؤالي 
مين تقوله 
اذاي قدرت تعمل كدة ؟؟؟


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> عايز يقولك يا بختك علشان هو نفسه ينااااااااااام اوووي و مش عارف
> ولو جيت تنام ومش عرفت اعرف ان هو حسدك جامد اووووووووووووي
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
ههههههههههههه 
لو عاوزة تنامى على طول افضلى اتنططى فالشقة لحد اما تلاقى نفسيك نمتى على نفسيك
او اخبطى دماغيك فالحيط 4  او 5 مرات 
دى انا بحبها اوى 
هههههههههههههههههه
لحد صديقى 
:act23::act23:


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

ازاي قدرت تعمل كدة ؟
اكيد لحد مخادع اقوله ازاي بتقدر تخدع كدة
سؤالي :
عمرك قربت من انسان ضايع و حاولت تفرحه ؟
انسان ميت و حاولت تحييه ؟
بس بعد كل دا جرحك جامد و غدر بيك
زي الاغنية بتاعة اليسا ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> لو عاوزة تنامى على طول افضلى اتنططى فالشقة لحد اما تلاقى نفسيك نمتى على نفسيك
> او اخبطى دماغيك فالحيط 4  او 5 مرات
> دى انا بحبها اوى
> ...



:gun::gun:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ازاي قدرت تعمل كدة ؟
> اكيد لحد مخادع اقوله ازاي بتقدر تخدع كدة
> سؤالي :
> عمرك قربت من انسان ضايع و حاولت تفرحه ؟
> ...


هشكرررر ربنا اووووووي انه بعده عني وهفرح

ايه اللي مصحيك لحد دلوقتي؟


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ازاي قدرت تعمل كدة ؟
> اكيد لحد مخادع اقوله ازاي بتقدر تخدع كدة
> سؤالي :
> عمرك قربت من انسان ضايع و حاولت تفرحه ؟
> ...


 ههههههههههههه
انا جربتها يا تاسونى بس
تصدقى لسا بحب الشخصيه دى لحد دلوقتى 
تعترف بالحب عن طريق النت ؟؟


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> :gun::gun:


 :ura1::ura1::ura1: كدا انا هنام نوم ابدى


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هشكرررر ربنا اووووووي انه بعده عني وهفرح
> 
> ايه اللي مصحيك لحد دلوقتي؟


 رخامة 
سؤالى فوق


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هشكرررر ربنا اووووووي انه بعده عني وهفرح
> 
> ايه اللي مصحيك لحد دلوقتي؟



هههههههههههههههه 
ده انا امنية حياتي انام يا توتة 
بقالي 4 ايام بنام ساعتين بس
وبروح الشغل انام هناك ههههههههههههههههههه

سؤالي 

مين اقرب حد ليك ف الوقت الحالي ؟؟


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

لا ما اعترفش بالحب عن طريق النت
نفسه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أغسطس 2013)

لو انتقل لارض الواقع بعترف بيه 
يعني يتقابلو ف الكنيسة طبعا يعدوا مع اب كاهن 
و يعرفوا بعض 
اكيد هيبقى طريقته ذي اي طريقة تانية ممكن تقابلي بيها حد

لكن مابعترفش انه حب من مجرد كلام على النت ممكن يتحول حب 
لما يعرفوا بعض كويس ف الواقع تحت قيود و شروط طبعا 

سؤالي 

مين تقوله 
يا خراشي يا خراشي ؟؟هههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

لا انا مش معاكي ف كدة يا موكي
متهيألي مفيش حب خالص ع النت
حتى لو اتقابلوا ف الحقيقة بيفضل بردو كدب وخداع
مين اقوله يا خراشي يا خراشي
لنونو امور
نفسه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)

اقول للنونو برضه

اية رايك فى الحب ؟


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*كلام فاضى 

نفس السؤال*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)

نفس الاجابة حاجة ملهاش اى ستين لازمة فى حياةا لانسان غير انها بتوجعه

نفسك تقول لمين
انا بدات اكرهك​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*


لارا بنت الملك قال:



نفس الاجابة حاجة ملهاش اى ستين لازمة فى حياةا لانسان غير انها بتوجعه

نفسك تقول لمين
انا بدات اكرهك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا ماعنديش انى أبدأ 

ياأما بكره أو لا 

مش عاوزه ليه تتكلمى مع حد ؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 أغسطس 2013)

*


لارا بنت الملك قال:



نفس الاجابة حاجة ملهاش اى ستين لازمة فى حياةا لانسان غير انها بتوجعه

نفسك تقول لمين
انا بدات اكرهك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الواقع

سـ:

كيف تري الوضع الحالي للعالم من داخلك؟ والي أين يتجه؟​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> انا ماعنديش انى أبدأ
> 
> ...



مش عارفة بس خلاص عاوزة اتجنب الناس كلها
عايزة ارجع تانى لوحدى زى ماكنت

تعمل اية لو حسيت انك بقيت عايش وسط ناس كذابة 
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*


لارا بنت الملك قال:




مش عارفة بس خلاص عاوزة اتجنب الناس كلها
عايزة ارجع تانى لوحدى زى ماكنت

تعمل اية لو حسيت انك بقيت عايش وسط ناس كذابة 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اتأكد الأول انهم كدابين 
وبعدين مش هاعملهم حاجه 

كفايه انهم هايكونوا مكشوفين بعد كدا قدامى 
بس اتأكد الأول 

حبيت /ى قبل كدا *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> اتأكد الأول انهم كدابين
> وبعدين مش هاعملهم حاجه
> ...


ايووووووووووووووووووووة
نفسه ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*


خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:





الواقع

سـ:

كيف تري الوضع الحالي للعالم من داخلك؟ والي أين يتجه؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انامش عارف ايه جوايا دلوقتى فمش هاعرف احدد 

الأمور متلخبطه عندى 

تم طرح السؤال  ف المشاركه السابقه*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*


لارا بنت الملك قال:



ايووووووووووووووووووووة
نفسه ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


تقدرى تقولى لا 

السؤال بقى 

كام مره وآخر مره حبيت / ى فيها كان امتى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)

مرتين

اخر مرة كانت امتى ؟
النهاردة الصبح ^_^
اقوالك اية يعنى


نفسه ؟ او قول سؤال 
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*


لارا بنت الملك قال:



مرتين

اخر مرة كانت امتى ؟
النهاردة الصبح ^_^
اقوالك اية يعنى

نفسه ؟ او قول سؤال 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الغرض من السؤال هل مازلتِ اما انها اصبحت جميعها ف الماضى 

ايه رد فعلك حولين الأحداث الجاريه دلوقتى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)

اة اة لا خلاص انا قفلت من كل الناس وقفلت من اللى كنت بحبه
خلصت

امممممممم

الاجابة لاتعليق ربنا يستر ع البلد


نفسه
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*ربنا بس قادر يصلح الحال 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)

طيب يلا فين السؤال
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*


لارا بنت الملك قال:



طيب يلا فين السؤال
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

اصله انا نازل كمان 10 دقايق 

عاوزين حاجه :smile01 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

هل بتصلى لصالح مصر ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

اكيييييييييد
نفسه ؟
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

فين اسؤال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

ماقولتلك نفسه ؟
يعنى نفس السؤال
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

انا باصلي دايما مع الاخوة الاردنين في الكنيسة وبنعمل اجتماعات صلاة 
وانت بتصلي انت ومين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

انا بصلى لوحدى فى الاوضة 

نفسك تشوف مين دلوقتى ؟
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

نفسي اشوف اخواتي واهلي في مصر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

يلا فين السؤال
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

انت في كلية اية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

روحتي فين  
هو فية اية 
خايف يكون زهايمر


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أغسطس 2013)

هندسة
ــــ


ايه شعورك بيكون بعد مشاهدتك وسماعك للشغب والتدمير اللي حاصل ؟؟ 
(سلام، خوف، قلق، لا مبالاة، ... )​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

انا دايما في سلام 
نفس السؤال


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

الم و وجع و حزن
نفس السؤال


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أغسطس 2013)

طبعا سلام لانى واثقة اوى في حبيبي يسوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

وسط الضيقة بنشوف الخير دا وعد
وانا حاسس بضيقة وسلام


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

بس اكيد الخبر نفسه بيأثر فيك صح ؟
طيب اسأل انا
ممكن تكره نفسك لانك طيب؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

لا--بتغاظ من نفسى 
نفسة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أغسطس 2013)

زمان اه
بس دلوقتى لا
نفسه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

انت في كلية ولا خلصتى 
كلية اية


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أغسطس 2013)

لا مكرهش نفسي لاني طيب
واللي يحسسني اني طيبتي غباوة اكيد هتجنبه 
ــــــــــ

ايه تعليقك عالاحداث اللي حاصله ؟؟​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

مفيش ضمير و الانسانية ماتت
و اكيد ربنا عمره ما هيسيب شعبه و لا ماما العدرا عمرها هتسيب ولادها
نفس السؤال


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

ارهاب عايز يكسر الجيش وعايز يعمل فتنة طائفية وكمان حرب اهلية


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> انت في كلية ولا خلصتى
> كلية اية



انا لسة في كلية سياحة وفنادق


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

طيب فين السؤال ؟


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> لا مكرهش نفسي لاني طيب
> واللي يحسسني اني طيبتي غباوة اكيد هتجنبه
> ــــــــــ
> 
> ايه تعليقك عالاحداث اللي حاصله ؟؟​



ارهاب وقسوة قلب وتطلع الى خراب مصر


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أغسطس 2013)

السؤال
تقول ايه لواحد خاطى وعايز يتوب بس مش عارف يرجع لربنا


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

اقوله حب ربنا
لانك لو حبيت ربنا هتقرب منه و تكره الخطية و تبعد عنها
عشان كدة الكتاب اوصانا وصية عظمى و قال تحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك و من كل فكرك و من كل قدرتك
نفسه


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أغسطس 2013)

اقوله ردد بإستمرار:
يارب اعن ضعف ايماني 
توبني يارب فأتوب
ـــــــــ

إنت.. إجتماعي/ إنطوائي ؟​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

يسوع فداك 
انا الشفيع
بيخفر الخصايا 
وتتولد من جديد 
وحاجات كتير تعطية الامل فى المسيح 
وانتي ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

اجتماعي واحب الخير للغير
و
نفسة


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

> إنت.. إجتماعي/ إنطوائي ؟


انا اجتماعية اوووووي بس حصلتلي مواقف كتير خلتني اتقوقع حوالين نفسي و انعزل عن كل البشر
نفسه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

المحبة لا تسقط 
انت بتحبي المنتدي بنسبة كام


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

بنسبة 100 % لاني مدمنة انترنت
نفسه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أغسطس 2013)

اجتماعية في كنيستى ووسط عيلتى
لكن انطوائية فى اى مكان غير كده


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أغسطس 2013)

98 %
نفسه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

انا اول مرة استعمل كمبيوتر من شهر تقريبا ومابحبش كد المنتدى دة لو خيروكي انك تكونى مديرة بنامج الاسرة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أغسطس 2013)

ماظنش انى هوافق
نفسه


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

ماليش فيه
انت شخصية قيادية ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

صعب ولكن اتدرب واوافق 
لو حد شتم عليكى وانتى ماشية 
ما هو رد فعلك


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أغسطس 2013)

لا 

وإنت ؟
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أغسطس 2013)

هقوله ربنا يسامحك وهمشي
نفسه


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> لا ​
> 
> وإنت ؟​


 لا بردو 
سؤال اخويا رمسيس
لو حد شتمني و انا ماشية ؟
بصراحة بصراحة ممكن اعيط
نفسه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

انت كنت ماسك مكز تجنيد 
وكنت قيادي ماهر ودلوقت 
بشغل 5=6باقودهم زي ما انا عايز
بتقودي سيارة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

انت عاطفية جدا 
لو برنامج اللى بين لارا وواثقة 
اتعمل فيكى اية رد فعلك


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

> انت كنت ماسك مكز تجنيد
> وكنت قيادي ماهر ودلوقت
> بشغل 5=6باقودهم زي ما انا عايز
> بتقودي سيارة


لا مش بعرف اسوق و معنديش صبر للسواقة 
و انت ؟


> انت عاطفية جدا
> لو برنامج اللى بين لارا وواثقة
> اتعمل فيكى اية رد فعلك


انا عاطفية جدا ؟
عرفت منين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
لو اتعمل فيا هضحك و اخدها بهزار عادي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

اناعندي موتوسيكل بسوقة كويس اوي
لوعندك عربية هدبة هاتسوقيها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

في الاحداث الجارية 
لو حد بتحبية زعق معاكى 
اية يكون ردك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أغسطس 2013)

اكيد هسامحة
لان اليومين دول ناس كتير اعصابها متوترة من اللى بيحصل
نفسه


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

ما جاوبتش ع سؤالي 
عرفت منين اني عاطفية عشان قولت هعيط لو حد شتمني ؟
لو عندي عربية هدية ممكن اسوقها ؟
اممممممم
مش عارفة
ممكن اهديها لحد تاني و اتخلص منها هههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

> في الاحداث الجارية
> لو حد بتحبية زعق معاكى
> اية يكون ردك


هعيط بردو 
نفسه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ما جاوبتش ع سؤالي
> عرفت منين اني عاطفية عشان قولت هعيط لو حد شتمني ؟
> لو عندي عربية هدية ممكن اسوقها ؟
> اممممممم
> ...


هاتى العربية 
وانت جاوبت على السؤال الاول بنفسك ومن صيغة كلا ممك واجابات الاسئلة انا بفر استي اكتشفت انك عاطفية   وكمان ما تعرفيش تكدبي ولو حاولتي الكدب بيبان عليكى خالص


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

انا مش هعيط انا اقولة كلمتين يهدوة شوية ويبعث الامل


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> هاتى العربية
> وانت جاوبت على السؤال الاول بنفسك ومن صيغة كلا ممك واجابات الاسئلة انا بفر استي اكتشفت انك عاطفية وكمان ما تعرفيش تكدبي ولو حاولتي الكدب بيبان عليكى خالص


 يا مصيبتي السودا انت مين يا رمسيس قر و اعترف انت مخاوي جن و لا حاجة ههههههه
و بعدين اهديك العربية ازاي مش لما يبقى حد يهديهالي الاول 
و كمان معتقدش انو فيه حد ممكن يهدي عربية و الا يبقى كريم اووووووي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

لو واحد خد الشنطة اللي معاكى مشى قدامك تعملى اية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

انا عضو من اعضاء جسد المسيح 
ومشمخاوي الا الناس اللي زيك بس
انت بتشتغلي اية


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 أغسطس 2013)

*سؤالي 
مين الشخصية اللي تشدك و تخليك نفسك تتكلم معاها ؟؟؟​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 أغسطس 2013)

*سؤالي 
مين الشخصية اللي تشدك و تخليك نفسك تتكلم معاها ؟؟؟​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

شخصية زي شخصية لاراكوميديا خالص نفسة


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

> لو واحد خد الشنطة اللي معاكى مشى قدامك تعملى اية


لو الشنطة فيها حاجات مهمة يبقى لن ينجو من قبضتي هجيبه هجيبه
لكن لو مفيهاش حاجة مهمة ممكن اسيبهاله


> انا عضو من اعضاء جسد المسيح
> ومشمخاوي الا الناس اللي زيك بس
> انت بتشتغلي اية


انا بهزر معاك بس متزعلشي مني
لسة بدور على شغل


> سؤالي
> مين الشخصية اللي تشدك و تخليك نفسك تتكلم معاها ؟؟؟​


الشخصية اللي احس اني مرتاحالها اوي و اكون معجبة بيها
نفس السؤال


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

انت كمان شخصيتك قوية 
انا مش بازل من حد اوعي تفهمي انى معنديش دم 
انا باسامح ى
لو ماشية مع صابتك وضربتك بالالم تعملي اية؟


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> انت كمان شخصيتك قوية
> انا مش بازل من حد اوعي تفهمي انى معنديش دم
> انا باسامح ى
> لو ماشية مع صابتك وضربتك بالالم تعملي اية؟


مش فاهمة تقصد ايه
و بتسامح عليه و بتذل يعني ايه
ضربتني بالقلم فجأة ؟
كدة من غير سبب ؟
اكيد تبقى اتجننت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

مبزعلشي من حد مبعرفشي غير اسامح
تعملى اية لو اتجننت وضبتك بالالم


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

لو اتجننت و ضربتني بالقلم في الشارع و قدام الناس هتجنن انا كمان و اضربها بالقلم في الشارع و قدام الناس
و مش هكلمها تاني و اقطع علاقتي بيها حتى لو كنت بحبها عشان كرامتي ما تسمحليش 
بس انت ما جاوبتش ع سؤالي
مين الشخصية اللي تشدك و تخليك نفسك تتكلم معاها ؟؟؟
قولت انت كمان شخصيتك قوية بس ما قولتش مين الشخصية اللي تحب تتكلم معاها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

اشخصية الكوميدية والعاطفية اللي ماتكدبش 
بيبان في عنية وكلامة 
الشخصية المبتكرة كل جديد
الشخصية المحاورة دون تعصب 
وانتي؟


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

اة طبعا طبعا كل الصفات دي متوفرة فيا هههههههه
لا لا بهزر بهزر
انا بحب الشخصية الودودة اللي ترتاح في الكلام معاها و تحس انك تعرفها من سنين و تحس انها عفوية و صادقة و طبيعية مش متصنعة و لا كدابة و لا لئيمة
و يكون قلبها نضيف و ابيض مش بتحقد على حد و لا تئذي و لا تجرح و لا تخون و لا تظلم و لا تكره الخ الخ الخ
و تكون شخصية قوية تعرف ازاي تجبر اللي قدامها انه يحترمها
و تحس فيها بالاصالة ممزوجة بالتفاؤل و المرح و جمال الروح
طيب سؤالي
هل لقيت الشخصية دية اللي كلمتني عنها و لا لا ؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

باحاول اشوف في اجازة نصف العام لما ارجع مصر 
انشاء الله اخر 12 هروح وطنى واستقر 
نفسة


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

لا ما اقصدش كشريكة لحياتك
اقصد لقيت الانسان او الانسانة دي في الحياة بصفة عامة
يعني كصديق او كمدرس كان بيدرسك او كمدير في الشغل او كـ جار
انا عن نفسي اة قابلت ناس فيهم جزء من الصفات دي بس مش الصفات كلها طبعا
سؤالي
انت مسافر فين دلوقتي ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

الاردن -مواب في العهد القديم  بلد راعوث المؤابية 
انا صعيدي الجنسية من اسيوط 
لوكنت هناك دلوقت ابقى شهيد من امبارح  
عندي بيت في القاهرة مش مقيم فية 
باعمل دراسات لجغرافية الاماكن التاريخية  لما ابقي فاضي 
 بازهب رحلات دايما 
معظم الاماكن المكتوب عنها انا روحتها 
الحبة النحاسية و سجن يوحنا 
قصر هيرودس الخ


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

تخصصك اية


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

اجدع ناس الصعايدة بجد
ربنا معاك و ترجع مصر بالسلامة و تكون الحالة هديت شوية يا رب
فين السؤال بقى ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

> تخصصك اية



تخصصي الدراسي و الوظيفي ؟
احم احم 
تقدر تقول كدة باشمحاسبة قد الدنيا 
هو انا لسة لا بقيت باشمحاسبة و لا بقيت قد الدنيا
انا من ساعة ما النتيجة طلعت و انا مأنتخة في البيت
بس دة باعتبار ما سيكون يعني باذن المسيح
و انت ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

درستى اية او متخصصة في اية ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

جاوبت جاوبت
بكالوريوس تجارة 
وا اسفاااااااه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

تجارة اسيوط 
وبشتغل مقاول وعندي رخصة استثمار درجة رابعة
بس مش العدوية 
اكتر حاجة بتحبيها اية؟


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

اهلا اهلا اهلا 
دفعة يعني 
بس يعني ايه مش العدوية ؟
اكتر حاجة بحبها الاطفال لانهم احلى حاجة في الحياة
و الضحكة الصافية لما تطلع من القلب و الابتسامة لما تقابل حد و الحلويات بجميع انواعها و الشكر عند اصعب الظروف و التفاؤل و الامانة و الترانيم و حاجات كتيرررررررر اوووووووي
و انت ؟


----------



## *koki* (15 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اهلا اهلا اهلا
> دفعة يعني
> بس يعني ايه مش العدوية ؟
> اكتر حاجة بحبها الاطفال لانهم احلى حاجة في الحياة
> ...



كان قصده رابعه العدويه يعنى
ههههههههههههههههه
بما ان السؤال مش ليا همررو
بس كان لازم اسيب بصمتى ههههههههههه
(ايه التطفل اللى انا فيه ده هههههه)​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

كل اللي قلتي علية واكترحاجة السفر في الاماكن التاريخية 
بعمل درسات في الكتاب المقدس 
مبحبش اقعد في البيت خالص دايما متمشى في الشوارع لما باكون فاضي 
وقت الفراغ بتقضية فين؟اوعي تقولي المطبخ هههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

*koki* قال:


> كان قصده رابعه العدويه يعنى​
> ههههههههههههههههه
> بما ان السؤال مش ليا همررو
> بس كان لازم اسيب بصمتى ههههههههههه
> ...


هههههههههههه
افادكم الله يا بنتي نورتي المحكمة بالمعلومة المفيدة دية


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> كل اللي قلتي علية واكترحاجة السفر في الاماكن التاريخية
> بعمل درسات في الكتاب المقدس
> مبحبش اقعد في البيت خالص دايما متمشى في الشوارع لما باكون فاضي
> وقت الفراغ بتقضية فين؟اوعي تقولي المطبخ هههههههههههههههه


 هههههههه لا بقضيه ع النت
فراغ بقى مش فراغ بقى ادمان بعيد عنك نعمل ايه
نفسه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

انا قلت بتمشى في الشارع بالنهار


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

طب و بالليل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

بنام بس اليوم مش عارف انام من الاخبار المزعجة


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

اين السؤال ؟ سقط سهوا ام ماذا ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

ماعدا السهو والخطأ
اية الاكلة اللى بتحبيها


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

لا خريج تجارة خريج تجارة يعني مش اي كلام 
اكتر اكلة بحبها ؟ الايس كريم
و انت ؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

السمك
بتحبياية من المشروبات


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

عصير المانجو و الفراولة
نفسه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

للاسف انا بشرب شاي كتير 
اية الترنيمة المفضلة عندك


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

ترانيم كتير منها :
امسك يارب ايدي و نونو و مرني ان اتي اليك و احبك يارب يا قوتي و مريم ام الغلابة و مين احن منك و انا ماشي و نورك قدامي و حتة حاجة حلوة و يسوع زي السكر و ابني يا موسى الخيمة
كتيرررررررر
و انت ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

اسمحيلى افصل علشان انا فصلت 
الى اللقاء --------
في الغد انشاء الله 
تصبحو على خير


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

اةةةةةةةة نسيت اقولك اني بحب عصير التفاح اووووي


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

تصبح ع خير اخي الغالي
باي باي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

يا سيدى الحبيب يا نور عمري 
اتي اليك يا ربي فانهضني اتتي اليك بكل ضعفي اسمع صراخي واشف نفسي


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

معرفهاش الترنيمة دي للاسف
بس مش مشكلة سعيدة بمعرفتك جداو بصراحة مش عارفة اقول بمعرفتك و لا بمعرفة حضرتك
لكن بجد سعيدة بمعرفة حضرتك اخي الغالي
تصبح ع الف خير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

انا حافظ الترانيم اللي جاتني كلها 
واعرفش اي اغنية خالص 
باي باي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

لما صحيت من النوم عملت ىاية


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

اتاوبت ( تثاءبت ) ههههههههه
و انت ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

غسلت وشى ورحت اشغل 
كمان بعت رسالة لصديق تقريبا 4 صباحا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

انا صحيت الساعة الرابعة 
انت اي ساعة صحيت من النوم


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

لا انا صحيت متأخرة
ع الساعة واحدة كدة
و انت ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

الرابعة  صباحا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

اسالي انتى


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

حاضر
لو حياتك قصة هيكون ايه عنوانها ؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

حالم في عيشة افضل
نفسة


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

غريبا عشت في الدنيا نزيلا مثل ابائي
سؤالي :
امتى بتحس انك مرتاح ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

تصدقي في الكنيسة فقط
الكمبيوتر اللي معاكي بطئ لية
ولا بتفكري كتتتتير قبل الاجابة على السؤال


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

و انا كمان صدقني
لا اصل بتوصلني رسايل خاصة و تقييمات فبرد عليها عشان كدة بتأخر
سؤالي :
اول مرة تشترك في منتديات ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

لالا
نفسه ؟
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

صدقيني انا مشتري الاب بقالي شهر 
وربنا دلني علي المنتدى دهوة ازاي معرفش 
ومبعرفش غيرة علي النت 
ومعرفش اجيب صور في الموضوع 
كل اللي بعرفة 
هو دة
اكيد انتي بتعرفي كل حاجة ولا -لا


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> صدقيني انا مشتري الاب بقالي شهر
> وربنا دلني علي المنتدى دهوة ازاي معرفش
> ومبعرفش غيرة علي النت
> ومعرفش اجيب صور في الموضوع
> ...


 
لا مش كل حاجة طبعا
بس لو حبيت تبعت صور انا ممكن اقولك ع الطريقة في رسالة خاصة
سؤالي :
عندك كام صديق قريب منك اووووووي ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

كتتتتتير خالص هنا وفي مصر وكمان فية اصدقاء اجانب 
بيجو الكنيسة ولازم يقعدو معاي 
وانتي


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

بسم الصليب بجد ربنا يزيد و يبارك
احم احم
بصراحة بصراحة
هي واحدة بس المقربة اوي اوي و بقدر احكيلها ع كل حاجة
بس عندي اصحاب كتير لكن مش مقربين اوي اوي
سؤالي
احساسك ايه دلوقتي بصرف النظر عن اللي بيحصل في البلد
انت حاسس بايه 
مخنوق , حزين , مبسوط , مرتاح , جعان , تعبان ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*مبسوطة عشان بكلم حد بحبه اوى*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

مش مستقر الاحساس خالص 
بس مبسوط بالصديقة الجديدة
اوي 
نفسة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*نفسه ؟ 
سورى نسيت السؤال استاذة انت شبعى *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

انا مبسوط لاني عرفت ناس قديسين وفنانين هنا في النتدى 
انت بتحبيي اي قسم في المنتدى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*بحب كل الاقسام
بس بموت فى الالعاب والترفيهى والمنتدى العام*
*نفسه*


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> انا مبسوط لاني عرفت ناس قديسين وفنانين هنا في النتدى
> انت بتحبيي اي قسم في المنتدى


 و انا كمان بجد مبسوة اوي
بحب المرشد الروحي و الشبابيات و العام و الترفيهي
قول كل الاقسام
نفسه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

كل الاقسام 
احلى حاجة تحبي تعمليها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*لا يلا حد منكم يقول سؤال انا فاشلة فى انى اقول اسئلة ^_^*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*انا عن نفسى بحب اوى اقعد على النت حتى لو ال24 ساعة متوصلة ^_^
ولا انت قصدك حاجة فى المطبخ ولا اية ؟

نفسه*


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> كل الاقسام





رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> احلى حاجة تحبي تعمليها


احب اصلي و اقرا في الكتاب المقدس و اتناول و اروح الكنيسة
دة بجد و بحقيقي
و انت ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

انا بحب شغلي خالص 
واحب الكنيسة اكتر زي المية والهواء من غيرهم انجلط
وانتى تحبي تعملي اية وتبقي مبسوطة غير النت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*امممممممم انا سعات بكتير بحب اوى اقعد واقفل الاوضة على نفسى واكلم ربنا
وبقعد ساعات طويلة جدا

حد يسال*


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

اصلي و اتناول دول اكتر حاجتين بيفرحوني اوووووي
سؤالي :
عمرك اتعرضت للخيانة من صديق ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

لو عرفت ان صاحبتك القربة جدا بطلع اسرارك لحد تانى تعملي اية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*انا مش من النوع اللى بروح اعاتب حد انا بديله اللى قلبه يحبه من تحت الطربيزة يكفينى انه بيبقى عارف نفسه

نفسه ؟*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اصلي و اتناول دول اكتر حاجتين بيفرحوني اوووووي
> سؤالي :
> عمرك اتعرضت للخيانة من صديق ؟


لا لاني باختارهم صح 
اصحاب للمصلحة دول ميهمنيش
نفسة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*اة اتعرضت قبل كدة بس راحت لحالها
نفسه ؟*


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> لو عرفت ان صاحبتك القربة جدا بطلع اسرارك لحد تانى تعملي اية


 مش هأتمنها على حاجة تاني
لكن في نفس الوقت مش هخونها و لا اجرحها بأي كلمة او تصرف لانها صاحبتي و لان اخلاقي ما تسمحليش و بابا يسوع ما علمنيش كدة
نفسه


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> لا لاني باختارهم صح
> اصحاب للمصلحة دول ميهمنيش
> نفسة


 اة اتعرضت مرة و كانت صدمة قوية اوووووي
لانها طلعت من انسانة كانت غالية اوي على قلبي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*هسال انا
تعمل اية لو عرفت ان حد غالى عليك هيسافر ومش راجع تانى *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

يتم التجاهل واعطائة انباء مغلوطة لو سالني
بتحبي تطبخي اية


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

سؤالي
_لو عرفت ان صاحبك القريب جدا بطلع اسرارك لحد تانى تعمل اية_


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> يتم التجاهل واعطائة انباء مغلوطة لو سالني
> بتحبي تطبخي اية


 احم احم
ليه الاحراج دة 
اكتر حاجة بستمتع و انا بطبخها البيتزا
سؤالي : بتعرف تتطبخ ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*انا بحب اطبخ مكرونة بالبشاميل
وسؤال استاذة انت شبعى
مش هعمل حاجة ولا هعاتب قولت ^_^*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> *هسال انا
> تعمل اية لو عرفت ان حد غالى عليك هيسافر ومش راجع تانى *


في النقطة دي بالزات 
هابكي بكاء مر لعدة سنين
منساش حبيايبئ خالص
نفسة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*انا هعيط اووى وهزعل جدا وخصوصا لو حد غالى ع قلبى *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

اشطر منك في الطبيخ 
المطبخ لعبتي 
وانتى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*اة انا بحب اطبخ وبعرف شوية حاجات صغيرة كدة يعنى

حد يسال*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

تحبي تقعدي عل شاطئ النيل 
تحبي تركبي باخرة ولا لا


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> اشطر منك في الطبيخ
> المطبخ لعبتي
> وانتى


 يا بختك 
لو مفيهاش غتاتة مني
ممكن تعلمني ؟ :t31:
سؤالي :
احساسك ايه لو انسان غالي عليك ضاع منك ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> تحبي تقعدي عل شاطئ النيل
> تحبي تركبي باخرة ولا لا


 جدااااااااااااااا
بعشق النيل و البحر و الهدوووووووء


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*هضايق وهساله اية سبب انه يبعد عنى عشان انا مابحبش اخسر حد غالى عندى اوى
نفسه*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

انا والدي ضاع مني وابن عمة وعمي ف خمس اشهر 
سنة 2011 
لحد الآن بابكي عليهم ولم يفارقو تفكيري ابدا
بس ما اتعلمتش اخلي دموعي تحوش عن عيني رؤايا
اية اكتر حاجة تفرحك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*ان حد دمه بقى تقيل على قلبى اوى يبعد عنى
او انى اشوف الناس اللى بحبها حواليا
نفسه*


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> انا والدي ضاع مني وابن عمة وعمي ف خمس اشهر
> سنة 2011
> لحد الآن بابكي عليهم ولم يفارقو تفكيري ابدا
> بس ما اتعلمتش اخلي دموعي تحوش عن عيني رؤايا
> اية اكتر حاجة تفرحك


اني اشوف كل الناس فرحانة
و انت ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

انى قاعد مع اعظم فراشتين دمهم خفيف
اية الحاجة اللي تكون ليها الاولوية في حياتك؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الانجيل والصوم والصلاة
نفس*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

تحضير الاسئلة الزكية من الكتاب المقدس 
مثال
لية بطرس انكر المسيح 
الجواب الترفيهي 
شفي حماتة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*طيب يلا فين السؤال *


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> انى قاعد مع اعظم فراشتين دمهم خفيف
> اية الحاجة اللي تكون ليها الاولوية في حياتك؟


 بكل صراحة و قدام ربنا مش بكذب و لا بخدع حد و تصرفاتي تشهد
يسووووووووووع هو الاول في حياتي
بل هو كل حياتي
و انت


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> تحضير الاسئلة الزكية من الكتاب المقدس
> مثال
> لية بطرس انكر المسيح
> الجواب الترفيهي
> شفي حماتة


 هههههههههههههه
سمعتها قبل كدة
طب ليه المسيح قال حبوا اعدائكم ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*عشان كان عاوز يعملنا المحبة مع جميع الناس واننا مش نكره حد ابدا
نفسه*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

مش هاجوب علشان في عضو اسمة كدة 
جاوبية انتى


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

يا ريت نتعلم و بدل ما نرد ع المحبة بحقد و شر و غل نرد ع المحبة بمحبة
بس دي مش الاجابة
الاجابة هزار بردو زي بتاعة حماة بطرس


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> مش هاجوب علشان في عضو اسمة كدة
> جاوبية انتى


 الاجابة عشان كل واحد يحب مراته
هههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*لا انا مش هعرف الش فى دى ^_^*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

لية اراجل اللي -اللي وصي علي سابع جار


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*هو كله الش مافيس شتيمة ^______________^
عشان السادس ماكنش فاضى ^_^
نفسه*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

علشان استة كانو مسيحيين  قولي انتي الوال


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> لية اراجل اللي -اللي وصي علي سابع جار


 هههههههههه
عشان بيحب السابع اكتر من الباقيين
او عشان بيحب رقم 7


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*طيب يلا فين السؤال*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

فين السوال


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> علشان استة كانو مسيحيين قولي انتي الوال


 ههههههههههه
جامدة دي
طب فزورة بقى
ايه المدينة الحمراء اللي اسوارها خضراء و سكانها سود ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

لوكان اولها ن تبقي نصف بطيخة 
اية الحاجة السخنة اللي تحطيها بالتلاجة ولوفي الفريزر تبقى برضة سخنة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*اية دا مش عارفة
غلب حمارى ^_^*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

لية حمارك بيغلب بسرعة 
غيرية ولا متركبيش حمار من اصلة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*هنالش ياواد ^_^*


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> لوكان اولها ن تبقي نصف بطيخة
> اية الحاجة السخنة اللي تحطيها بالتلاجة ولوفي الفريزر تبقى برضة سخنة


 لا مش اولها ن 
هي بطيخة 
اممممممممم
حاجة سخنة احطها في التلاجة او الفريزر تفضل بردو سخنة ؟
مش عارفة بجد
صعبة دي
يمكن عشان الفيشة بتاعة التلاجة متشالة و مش محطوطة في الكوبس ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

انا عملت زي حمارك مش عار تفسير الجملة بتاعتك بس هاجاوب على السوال 
الشطة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

يلا اسالوا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

كم تاكلى ايس كريم بالشكولاتة في اليوم


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> انا عملت زي حمارك مش عار تفسير الجملة بتاعتك بس هاجاوب على السوال
> الشطة


 اخخخخخخخخخخ
كانت تايهة عني فين بس 
طيب
سؤالي
فيه تلاتة في الكتاب المقدس صعدوا للسما
مين هما ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> كم تاكلى ايس كريم بالشكولاتة في اليوم


 هو واحد بس و مش كل يوم كمان :spor2:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*باكل فى الفطار قول خمناشر مرة جيلاتى ههههههههههههه*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

ايليا واخنوخ وووووووووووومش فاكر قوي 
علشان لي 3ايام مفتحتش كتابى المقدس


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> ايليا واخنوخ وووووووووووومش فاكر قوي
> علشان لي 3ايام مفتحتش كتابى المقدس


 لا لا لا دي حاجة تتنسي بردو
المسيح و اخنوخ و ايليا
طيب اجابة صح leasantr
فين السؤال ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> *باكل فى الفطار قول خمناشر مرة جيلاتى ههههههههههههه*


دانت مدمنة بقى 
فين سؤالك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

لو كنت راكبة باخرة وتهزت جامد اية رد فعلك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*هرقص معاها راب ههههههههههه
واة انا مدمنة اوى جيلاتى *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*سؤالى هتعمل اية لو حد كل ماتتكلم كلمة يفتكر ان الكلام عليه ؟*


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

هسأله ليه بتفتكر كدة؟ و هحاول اكون مؤدبة في كلامي عشان ما اجرحش حد
هتعمل ايه لو حد بيقلدك في كل حاجة و بينتحل شخصيتك ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

احبة طبعا  لانى قدوة لة


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

لأ بس في نفس الوقت بيشتمك و يستفزك و يهين كرامتك بكلام و تصرفات تضايق


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*محدش يعرف ينتحل شخصية حد
دا لو غير ان شخصية اللى بينحلها كويسة يعنى
امممممممم
والتقليد دا ممكن يكون فى اية يعنى ؟
لون كتابة او كلام او لبس او اى حاجة
انا شايفة ان كل واحد بيبقى حر فى طريقته يعنى بس دا مايتسماش تقليد 
ومحدش يقدر يحتكر حاجة هو بيعملها ويقول دى بتاعتى انا او انا اللى بعملها
ومحدش برضه يقدر يقلد طريقة الاناسان للدرجة اللى تخليه ياخد عشرة على عشرة

حد يقول سؤال 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*انا شايفة انه لو بيشتمك او بيستفظك و الله اعلم يعنى انتى ادرى ^_^
ممكن تكلميه لكن تردى انتى
شايفة انها حكاية ملهاش اى لازمة وانها مش هتستفذ اللى قدامك فى حاجة *


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

لا ممكن على النت بالاخص
طيب
سؤالي
ايه اكتر حاجة تضايقك و تستفزك ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> *انا شايفة انه لو بيشتمك او بيستفظك و الله اعلم يعنى انتى ادرى ^_^*
> *ممكن تكلميه لكن تردى انتى*
> *شايفة انها حكاية ملهاش اى لازمة وانها مش هتستفذ اللى قدامك فى حاجة *


 ارد شتيمة بشتيمة و اهانة باهانة و جرح بجرح ؟
انا رديت ع العداوة بمحبة بس محبتي اترفضت اكتر من مرة


----------



## kawasaki (16 أغسطس 2013)

*ان حد يقلدني *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*ان حد يفتكر انى بحطه فى دماغى فى الشر للدرجة ان كلامى كله ممكن يكون عليه وبس
هو انا فاضية يااوختشى ورايا مشغوليات فى مكرونة وبطابطس وكشرى موجودين فى المطبخ لازم حد يخلصهم يعنى انا مش فاضية
المستقبل بيضيع
^_^
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

ميتحطش فيالدمغ دة لازم يتجاهل واكتر حاجة تغيظة انك متعبرهوش ولا كانك سمعتي منة حاجة 
متروديش علية 
فين الواد دة وانا اضربة


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

بس الاسلوب بيبان استاذة لارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*انا فى كلامى قولتلك ردى الشتيمة بشتيمة ؟
بقوالك كلميه اللى يضايقك اتناقشى معاه
بس مش تردى بااسلوب تفتكرى انك كدة بتسفتزيه *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> ميتحطش فيالدمغ دة لازم يتجاهل واكتر حاجة تغيظة انك متعبرهوش ولا كانك سمعتي منة حاجة
> متروديش علية
> فين الواد دة وانا اضربة



*عندك حق
مية مية كدة 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> ميتحطش فيالدمغ دة لازم يتجاهل واكتر حاجة تغيظة انك متعبرهوش ولا كانك سمعتي منة حاجة
> متروديش علية
> فين الواد دة وانا اضربة


 هههههههههه
مش هينفع تضربها لانها حبيبتي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> بس الاسلوب بيبان استاذة لارا



*كل واحد وطريقته بقى ماهو اصل بينى وبينك الواحد مش هايمسك كل واحد على جنب يقواله على فكرة انا بحبك بس انت اللى شايفنى وحش 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

مفيش ايس كريم في المطبخ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه
> مش هينفع تضربها لانها حبيبتي



*خلاص نبقى نجيب بت تتضربها ^_^leasantr
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> مفيش ايس كريم في المطبخ؟



*لا بقى احنا فى صيام استنى الفطار وانا اجيبلك :hlp:
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> *انا فى كلامى قولتلك ردى الشتيمة بشتيمة ؟*
> *بقوالك كلميه اللى يضايقك اتناقشى معاه*
> *بس مش تردى بااسلوب تفتكرى انك كدة بتسفتزيه *


 بس الكلام مش بيجيب نتيجة و بيتمادى
و لقيت ان التجاهل هو افضل الحلول :kap:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

لما هي حبيبتك بتشكئ منها لية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*انتى جربتى تكلمهي ؟ الله اعلم بردك *
*ماشى كل واحد بقا وطريقة نظرته للمشاكل*
*انا مالى اهلى انا بقى دلوقتى ههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> لما هي حبيبتك بتشكئ منها لية


 انا بحبها و هي بتكرهني


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

ايوة استاذة لارا انا مش بكره حد بجد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*يابنتى انا نطقت يابنتى *
*انا بقوالك كل واحد وطريقة حله للمشاكل بقا ^_^*
*ماتقومى تكبى عليا حلة مياة سخنة اسهل ^_^*
*اية الناس دى ياربى انا غلطانة انى جيت احط التاتش بتاعى فى مشكلتك*
​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

انا برد ع كلامك الي ف التقييم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

بصي انتي اتركيها لحد ما تعرف غلطتها بامانة هي اللي حتالحك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*اة طيب ماهو انا بقوالك وحياة باربى ^_^
اية المشكلة اللى فيها وانا مش بحلف بحياة باربى غير باطل هههههههههههه*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> بصي انتي اتركيها لحد ما تعرف غلطتها بامانة هي اللي حتالحك



*اسلم حل او تبعتليها عشان ابوسها البت اللى مزعلة البت ميرا دى leasantr
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> بصي انتي اتركيها لحد ما تعرف غلطتها بامانة هي اللي حتالحك


 معاك حق رمسيس و انا هعمل كدة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> معاك حق رمسيس و انا هعمل كدة



*برافو عليكى عشان هى زمانها لو طالت ترميكى من البرج هتعمل كدة
بس هى اللى ساكتة :a63:
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

لالالالالا
مش هاتروح البرج


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

لانها حقوووووووودة


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

حتى شفيعي بتقلدني فيه
ايه دة بس يا ربي !!!!!!!!!!!
اكيد هي مش ليها شخصية اصلا !


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لانها حقوووووووودة



*صح عندك حق
البت دى حقودة ممكن تكون انتى صح
ربنا يهديها :hlp:
يلا عشان احنا بوزنا اللعبة ياجماعة 
اسالوا
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

خلي بالك انا كدة بارجح كلام لارا
انسيها خالص من دماغك 
اية اسم البنت الكون من 3حروف اول حرف زي اخر حرف


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> حتى شفيعي بتقلدني فيه
> ايه دة بس يا ربي !!!!!!!!!!!
> اكيد هي مش ليها شخصية اصلا !



*يالهوى هو الشفيع فى تقليد
اول مرة اعرف
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> خلي بالك انا كدة بارجح كلام لارا
> انسيها خالص من دماغك
> اية اسم البنت الكون من 3حروف اول حرف زي اخر حرف


 خليها 4 حروف و تبقى مريم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

هو احنا بنبيع قوطة
هما 3 هنفاصل من اولها


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

طب غلب حماري
قول انت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

يمشى معاكى الاسم دة
هبه


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

يمشي معايا
فين السؤال بقى ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

هاتروحو فين وانتم مشيين مع بعض؟


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

طب سؤال بقى
ام مينا عنها 4 اولاد
الاول اسمه ربيع
و الثاني اسمه خريف
و الثالث اسمه شتاء
الرابع اسمه ايه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

ممكن صيف
لية بنستنى ناس تضايقنا ونول بنحبهم وكمان احنا مش على بالهم اصلا


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

لا *مينا* يمشي معاك الاسم دة ؟
مع اني مش فاهمة السؤال
بس حتى لو بنحبهم و هما خاينين يبقى لازم لازم ندوس على قلبنا و ننساهم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

يمشى يروح فين يمشى معاي اسماء 
كبيرة زي اسمئ
هودة حل الفزورة؟


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

طب فين اجابة السؤال بتاعك و لا ايه معناه اصلا ؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

لوحد طلب منك 100جنية 
وقالك متقوليش لحد اية يكون ردك؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

انا خارج اجيب سكر 10 دقايق وجاي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

باسئلك علي صحبتك اللي انتى مش عى بالها ومعزبة نفسك بيها؟
لية ماشيليها من دماغك


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

أكتب جملة حابب انك توصلها لعضو هنا .​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

لية يا مينا لما اعطيتك الرقم لم تتصل 
نفسة


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

بلاش ..

في رأيكـ ليه الطيب محدش بيحترمه، واللي يقل ادبه الناس تحترمه وتقدره ؟؟
​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

عشان هما ناس قليلة الادب اصلا 
نفسه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

علشان مبيعرفش يدافع عن حقة 
لمازا تلطمني


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

اصل هيدافع عن حقه ازاي ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

انه يتجاهلهم ويحسسهم انهم ولا حاجة​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

اكتب حكمة تؤمن بها .​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

ان لم تكن اسدا اكلتك الزئاب


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> بلاش ..
> 
> في رأيكـ ليه الطيب محدش بيحترمه، واللي يقل ادبه الناس تحترمه وتقدره ؟؟
> ​



*لا انا عمري ماحترم حد و لا قدره وهو كدة ده انا بمنع تعاملاتي معاه خالص
اساس معاملاتي مع الناس هي الاحترام و الاحترام ثم الاحترام 
اما عن الطيب ف ده الشخصية المميزة بالنسبالي 
انا اتكلم و اتعامل مع حد طيب و بسيط 
احسن مليييوووون مرة ماتعامل مع حد بيستذكى 

اما عن الناس ف ادام انا موجودة يبقى اكيد في ناس ذيي و كتييير
و الطيب هيلاقي الناس الكويسين اللي يحترموه و اللي يعاملوه بالعكس مايلزموهوش 
و الللي مش طيب و قليل الذوق هايجي ف وقت ضيقة و كل اللي حواليه بيحترموه و بيقدروه 
هيبعدوا عنه و هيعرف ساعتها قيمة الطيبة و الاحترام 

سؤالي 
رسالة لشخص نفسك تقولها بس مش قادر ؟؟​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

هل يوجد لديك خوف من الخرفان


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

قلة الذوق والاحترام بينا مش هتجيب نتيجة كويسة .. 
اللهم بلغت اللهم فشهد 

نفسـه ؟؟​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

ربنــــــا يسامحـــــــــك و يهديكي اختي الحبيبة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

كلامك صح
وللصبر حدود


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> قلة الذوق والاحترام بينا مش هتجيب نتيجة كويسة ..
> اللهم بلغت اللهم فشهد
> 
> نفسـه ؟؟​



*متخليش ضعفك يغلبك 
سؤالي 
اكتر حاجة شاغلة بالك اليومين دول ؟؟؟​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

الناس اللي بتمت
نفسة


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

مافيش حاجة شاغلة بالي ,, رايق 

لو حصل تاتش بينك وبين عضو هنا في المنتدي، اكتبه .
​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

تاتشات مش تاتش واحد 
نفسه


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

اكتبه ..​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> مافيش حاجة شاغلة بالي ,, رايق
> 
> لو حصل تاتش بينك وبين عضو هنا في المنتدي، اكتبه .
> ​



*الحمدلله مافيش تاتش انا معاملاتي على قدها خااااااااااااالص 
و مش بنشغل بحاجة قد ماكتب مشاركة كويسة 

سؤالي 
مين عضو تقوله انا مش فاهمك خالص ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

مافيش، لأن العضو اللي عايز افهمه بقرب منه


نفسه .. ؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> مافيش، لأن العضو اللي عايز افهمه بقرب منه
> 
> 
> نفسه .. ؟​



*لا انا مش عايزة افهم عضو بس 
في بعض الاعضاء ردودهم بالنسبالي بتكون محتاجة قاموس و كتالوج علشان افهمها 
بدون ذكر اسماء بقى 

سؤالي 
يوم نفسك او بتحلم تعيشه احكيهولنا ؟؟*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

دول أيام، يوم تخرجي، يوم تعيني في مجال تخصصي، يوم ارتباطي بشريكة حياتي ،،،،
ـــــــ

لو هتكتب نبذه عن طفولتكـ  ،، هيكون إيه عنوانها ؟؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> دول أيام، يوم تخرجي، يوم تعيني في مجال تخصصي، يوم ارتباطي بشريكة حياتي ،،،،
> ـــــــ
> 
> لو هتكتب نبذه عن طفولتكـ  ،، هيكون إيه عنوانها ؟؟​



*طفولة ملائكية شقية 

سؤالي 
اكتب موقف بتحب تفتكره و انت قاعد لوحدك ؟؟؟​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *طفولة ملائكية شقية
> 
> سؤالي
> اكتب موقف بتحب تفتكره و انت قاعد لوحدك ؟؟؟​*



*مواقف كتير يا موكى 
كل ايام الثانوية العامة بالنسبالى  كانت مواقف 

حاجة مجنونة نفسك تعملها ؟؟
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مواقف كتير يا موكى
> كل ايام الثانوية العامة بالنسبالى  كانت مواقف
> 
> حاجة مجنونة نفسك تعملها ؟؟
> *​



*هو حلم حاجة بشوفها ف الافلام 
اركب موتوسيكل و يكون بالليل و الشوارع فاضية كدة 
دي اكتر الحاجات المجنونة اللي نفسي فيها 

سؤالي
السؤال عجبني ادام ليه علاقة بالجنان 
نفسه ؟؟؟[/B]*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2013)

*نفسى انزل البحر بالليل ماهو جنان بقى 

لو حبيبت تهدى حد هدية هتكون ايه وبكام ومنين ههههههه*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نفسى انزل البحر بالليل ماهو جنان بقى
> 
> لو حبيبت تهدى حد هدية هتكون ايه وبكام ومنين ههههههه*​



*انا بحب الورد جدا جدا جدا 
و حافظة كل انواعه بقى و ليا ذوقي ف اختيار احلى بوكيه ورد
و هيكون من محل الورد اللي تحت كوبري العباسية 
و بكااااااام على حسب الميزانية بتاعتي ف الشغل بقى ايه اخبارها و اول الشهر ولا اخره ههههههه

سؤالي 
مين تقوله 
اهدى يا عم الله يباركلك ههههه؟؟؟​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2013)

*هقول لعقلى اهدى شوية علشان تعبتنى معاك 


كلمها تقولها لحد واحشك ونفسك تشوفه 

*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

للارا وميرا،،،
ــــــــــــ

مـُسجل بعضوية تانية قديمة بالمنتدى ؟ 
​


----------



## soso a (16 أغسطس 2013)

نو 
مـُسجل بعضوية تانية قديمة بالمنتدى ؟ 
 


​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هقول لعقلى اهدى شوية علشان تعبتنى معاك
> 
> 
> كلمها تقولها لحد واحشك ونفسك تشوفه
> ...


مافيش حد واحشني 

سؤالي فوق ؟؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> للارا وميرا،،،
> ــــــــــــ
> 
> مـُسجل بعضوية تانية قديمة بالمنتدى ؟
> ​



*لا هي دي بس 
و مسجلة بيها من حوالي 4 سنين كدة من زمان خاااااالص
بس مشاركاتي ذادت الايام دي بس لما النت بقى شغال علطول 

سؤالي 
اكتر حاجة بتحبها ف الطبيعة ايه هي ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *لا هي دي بس
> و مسجلة بيها من حوالي 4 سنين كدة من زمان خاااااالص
> بس مشاركاتي ذادت الايام دي بس لما النت بقى شغال علطول
> 
> ...



*بعشق البحر*

*مين فى المنتدى تقوله دمك خفيف *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بعشق البحر*
> 
> *مين فى المنتدى تقوله دمك خفيف *​



*كتييييييييييير يا رورو 
بس اللي بحب طريقة هزارهم و اسلوبهم البسيط 
شقاوة اللي مفتقداها جدا 
و رورو طبعا حبيبتي
و البت توتة بمووووووت فيها 
دول السكر بتاعي هنا ف المنتدى 

سؤالي
رسالة نفسك تقولها لحد و مكسوف ؟؟*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

ومكسوف كمان !  ,, مافيش بجد
ـــ

طب نفس السؤال ؟؟
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2013)

*لا انا لو عاوزة اقول حاجة لحد مش هتكسف 
هخبطها فى وشه واجرى ع طول هههههه

مين اقرب حد ليك فى المنتدى *​


----------



## soso a (16 أغسطس 2013)

اللى بيبقى قريب منى بيعرف نفسه 

هههههههههههههههههههه

نفسه ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> ومكسوف كمان !  ,, مافيش بجد
> ـــ
> 
> طب نفس السؤال ؟؟
> ​



*هههههههههههههه انا ذيك بردو مافيش :new2::new2:
و بعدين مالك بتتريق على الكسوف بقى انشاء الله مالهم اللي بيتكسفوا 
ماهم كويسين و ذي الفل اهم :smil12::smil12:
سؤالي
تدي لمين الانذار الاخير ؟؟؟؟
:banned:*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

كانت زمان الانذارات دي دلوقتي كرت احمر على طول لأي حد يزعلني :smile02 
ــــــــــــ

هل احببت شخص وبعد فترة ندمت على معرفته ؟؟ ​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

نعم
و انت ؟


----------



## soso a (17 أغسطس 2013)

لاء اكيد 

عمر المحبه ما يتندم عليهااااااا 

هل احببت شخص وبعد فترة ندمت على معرفته ؟؟ 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2013)

اة ندمت
لو حد قالك انت مغرور في نفسك تعمل اية؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> اة ندمت
> لو حد قالك انت مغرور في نفسك تعمل اية؟


*
هشوف ايه الحاجة اللي انا عملتها خليته يحس كدة 
ولو ليه حق هعتذر اكيد لان اوحش حاجة ف الدنيا ان حد يتغر عليك او يتنك 

و لو بيقول كدة و خلاص هعيد تصرفاتي مع الشخص ده 

سؤالي 
ايه اكتر احساس بتحب تحسه من الشخص اللي بتعزه ؟*؟​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2013)

باحس انى طفل ماسك ايد حدكبير
نفسة؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أغسطس 2013)

الإحترام والإهتمام ..
________


إيه ترتيبكـ بين إخواتكـ ؟؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> الإحترام والإهتمام ..
> ________
> 
> 
> إيه ترتيبكـ بين إخواتكـ ؟؟​



*انا التانية عندي اخ كبير و اخ صغير 
سؤالي 
اكتر صفة مش بتحبها ف نفسك 
او حاجة فيك نفسك تغيرها ؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2013)

التانى 
لوحد خبط على بابك وانت فتحت وخدك بالحضن وبيقولك انت مافكرنيش يا مصطفي وتحاول تقنعوا انك مش الشخص دة؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *انا التانية عندي اخ كبير و اخ صغير
> سؤالي
> اكتر صفة مش بتحبها ف نفسك
> او حاجة فيك نفسك تغيرها ؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


الخجل من النساء 
بابقي في نص هدومي لما حد بيجي بيتنا


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أغسطس 2013)

هتكلم معاه واحاول اقنعه لحد ما يفوق ,,,
ـــــــــــــــــــــ

متوقع تكون حياتكـ عاملة إزاي بعد 5 سنين ؟؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 أغسطس 2013)

*


رمسيس ميلاد قال:



التانى 
لوحد خبط على بابك وانت فتحت وخدك بالحضن وبيقولك انت مافكرنيش يا مصطفي وتحاول تقنعوا انك مش الشخص دة؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههه خدني بالحضن اذاي يعني هو انا هديله فرصة 
د انا اديله باي حاجة قدامي ف وشه :spor22::spor22::spor22:

او اناديله اخويا يتصرف معاه بطريقته بقى :smil8::smil8:

سؤالي 
امتى يبقى نفسك تبقى لوحدك ؟؟؟*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2013)

وانا علي النت
وانت؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> هتكلم معاه واحاول اقنعه لحد ما يفوق ,,,
> ـــــــــــــــــــــ
> 
> متوقع تكون حياتكـ عاملة إزاي بعد 5 سنين ؟؟​


*
سؤال صعب بس اووووي لان ماحدش ضامن بكرة 
بس
انا احلامي بتقول
ان اكون خلصت دراستي طبعا 
و اشتغلت شغلانة ف تخصصي بدل الشغل بتاع دلوقتي ده 
ولو فيه نصيب اكون قابلت اللي مامته داعية عليه 
و كونا بيتنا الصغنون 
و عندي بيبي ذي القمر 
بس كدة هحلم بايه اكتر من كدة ههههههههههههههه

سؤالي 
نفس السؤال ؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2013)

اكون بنيت وشطبت بيت 4طوابق في القاهرة بازن اللة


+Sameh+ قال:


> هتكلم معاه واحاول اقنعه لحد ما يفوق ,,,
> ـــــــــــــــــــــ
> 
> متوقع تكون حياتكـ عاملة إزاي بعد 5 سنين ؟؟​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> سؤالي
> امتى يبقى نفسك تبقى لوحدك ؟؟؟*​



لما اكون مضايق سواء كان سبب ضيقي دة بعدي عن ربنا, الإحساس بالضعف، ظلم ...

_________________

حلمت زمان..،؟ حققت إيه من أحلامكـ وإيه محققتوش ؟؟
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2013)

كل لااحلامي اتحققت 
اللي محققتوش هو النص التانى علشان عايز حاجة تفصيل 
اية اللي تحبة يكون فى شريك حياتك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> لما اكون مضايق سواء كان سبب ضيقي دة بعدي عن ربنا, الإحساس بالضعف، ظلم ...
> 
> _________________
> 
> ...



*بحقق اهو نجاحي في دراستي 
نجاحي ف علاقتي بالناس اللي حواليا 
نجحت ف خدمتي 
كل دي كانت احلام ليا 
ماحققتوش جاوبته ف السؤال اللي فات 

سؤالي 
مين لما بتشوفه بتعمل كدة :wub::wub: ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2013)

لسة
نفسة؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أغسطس 2013)

*سؤالي 
ايه اكتر صفة بتحبها ف الشخص اللي قدامك ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أغسطس 2013)

إنه يكون نفســه ..ميكونش شخصية مزيفة ..
ـــــــــ

إسم فنان/فنانه كل ما تشوفه تتمنى كل الشباب/البنات يكونوا ذيهـ / ــا ؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> إنه يكون نفســه ..ميكونش شخصية مزيفة ..
> ـــــــــ
> 
> إسم فنان/فنانه كل ما تشوفه تتمنى كل الشباب/البنات يكونوا ذيهـ / ــا ؟
> ​



*لا في كتييييير
بحب خفة دم عادل امام 
جرأة الهام شاهين 
مواقف خالد يوسف 
تلقائية احمد حلمي 
بساطة منى ذكي 


بحب كل انسان يكون نفسه و بطريقته هو 
 انا مش احب حد يبقى شبه حد بس بحب اخد الصفات الحلوة من الشخصيات اللي قدامي

يعني لو ياخدوا الصفات دي بس يحتفظوا بشخصيتهم يبقوا تمام جدا 

سؤالي 
اكتر اغنية معلقة معاك اليومين دول ؟؟
*​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (18 أغسطس 2013)

انا ما بحبش الاغانى اوى ولكن
اغنية تسلم الايادى بحبها اوى بتفكرنى بأيام ما كنا فى ميدان التحرير كانت ايام حلوة اوى 

لو حبيت تغير اسمك  تحب يكون ايه اسمك الجديد  ؟؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أغسطس 2013)

مينــا، ودة اللي معروف بيه في عيلتي والنطقة اللي موجود فيها، بس كنت اتمنى يكون هو دة الإسم المسجل في شهادة الميلاد
ــــــــــــــــ

الحب ممكن يخليكـ تغير مبدأ أو تعدي حاجة كان من الصعب إنكـ تعديها 
وإيه اللي مستحيل تعديه ؟؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أغسطس 2013)

*

+Sameh+ قال:



مينــا، ودة اللي معروف بيه في عيلتي والنطقة اللي موجود فيها، بس كنت اتمنى يكون هو دة الإسم المسجل في شهادة الميلاد
ــــــــــــــــ

الحب ممكن يخليكـ تغير مبدأ أو تعدي حاجة كان من الصعب إنكـ تعديها 
وإيه اللي مستحيل تعديه ؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يخليني اتنازل عن طباع فيا ممكن تكون بتضايق شريك حياتي 
او اغيرها فيا وهو برده علشان انا مش هرتبط بحد تفصيل بس لازم يبقي فيه شوية تنازل علشان الحياة بنا تبقي ماشية كويس مش عند وخلاص 
لكن مبدأ دي استحالة اتنازل عن مبدأ وجاوبت قبل كدة وقولت لو اتنازلت عن مبدأ علشان خاطره هنزل من نظره اولا ثقته فيا هتقل ثانيا . هنزل من نظر نفسي جدا 
سؤالي
لحد فين ممكن توصل تضحيتك علشان الشخص اللي بتحبه ؟
​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أغسطس 2013)

لو ادى الموقف إني أضحي بحياتي علشانها هكون مستعد ,,
ــــــــــــــــــــ

إيه رأيكـ في نفسكـ ؟؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أغسطس 2013)

*

+Sameh+ قال:



لو ادى الموقف إني أضحي بحياتي علشانها هكون مستعد ,,
ــــــــــــــــــــ

إيه رأيكـ في نفسكـ ؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


سؤال صعب جدا يا سامح اصل
رأيي ف نفسي بشوفه من عيون اللي حواليا  
صعب انا اقول رأيي ف نفسي
سؤالي
مقولة بتحبها اوي ؟​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أغسطس 2013)

لا تـُضيـّـع هيبـة الصمـت برخيص من الكـلام
ـــــــــ

إمتى قلبكـ يقسى ؟؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> لا تـُضيـّـع هيبـة الصمـت برخيص من الكـلام
> ـــــــــ
> 
> إمتى قلبكـ يقسى ؟؟​


*قلبى يقسى لما احس بالظلم *

*امتى تيأس من الحياه *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أغسطس 2013)

*

+Sameh+ قال:



لا تـُضيـّـع هيبـة الصمـت برخيص من الكـلام
ـــــــــ

إمتى قلبكـ يقسى ؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لحد دلوقتي ماحصلتش
بس بيتهيألي يقسي
لما اللي هحبه يخون 
سؤالي
امتي بتقول كفاية كدة ؟​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أغسطس 2013)

لو حد رفع صوتة على
اية اللي مش ممكن تقبل ان تسامح فية؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *امتى تيأس من الحياه *​


أنا بمر بحالات يأس نتيجة للي بتمر بيه البلد وخوفي على مستقبلي
لكن بحاول اهدمه بمقولة بولس الرسول: فرحين في الرجاء، صابرين في الضيق​


moky قال:


> *امتي بتقول كفاية كدة ؟​*


بقول كدة لما اي شئ متعب بعمله بيزيد عن حده ​


رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> اية اللي مش ممكن تقبل ان تسامح فية؟


الخيــانة 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

أكتب موقف حسيت فيه بالغيرة ؟؟​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أغسطس 2013)

مرة عملت يوم ىالسبت قبل احد الشعانين قلب النخيل جدلت انصف السفلي بالطريقة المصرية والنصف العلوي بالطريقة الاردنية وكان طولة حوالي 150 سم
وقدمتة هدية للكنيسة وقام الخدام وقالوا احنا عايزينة بالازهار الطبيعية  اخزتة عملت المطلوب وكان تحفة فنية 
يوم الاحد قام بعد الاحتفال الكاهن والاعضاء والشعب بالتصوير جنب القلب وشكروني طلعت الصور في غاية الجمال وانا غيرت علشان ما اتصورتش جنبة
نفسة


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أغسطس 2013)

بغير من الرهبان لأن عندهم الشبع الروحي اللي مش قادر اوصله
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

تعمل إيه لو حبيت حد وفي يوم قالكـ خلينا أصدقاء ؟؟
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أغسطس 2013)

*هى محصلتش قبل كدة
بس انا مش هحب حد مش بيبحنى
ولو حسيت انه مش بيبحنى انا اللى هبدا بالخطوة وابعد

نفسه
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أغسطس 2013)

مش هقدر اكونله صديق لأن مافيش صداقة بعد حب وهيكون بالنسبالي انتهى، ملف اتقطع واترمى 
وهبدأ صفحة جديدة مع شخصية تانية 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

هل فيه حد مكانه في قلبكـ ؟ وكم مقدار حبكـ ليه ؟
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أغسطس 2013)

*اة فيه
لا حبه كبير جدا فى قلبى 
نشكر ربنا


نفسه ^_^
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أغسطس 2013)

لسه على باب الله,,,,, بدور عليهـا وهي عايشالي الدور ومش عايزة تبان فكرانا بنلعب استغماية الهبلة دي  ♥
ــــــــــــــــــــــ

إيه أحب الكائنات ليكـ ؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أغسطس 2013)

*حيوانا يعنى ^_^
بحب الكلب

نفسه؟
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أغسطس 2013)

*بحب الحمام اوي وخصوصا الأبيض
بحب العصافير بعيدا عن دوشتها بحب اتفرج عليها اوي
سؤالي
الورد بيعنيلك ايه ؟*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *بحب الحمام اوي وخصوصا الأبيض
> بحب العصافير بعيدا عن دوشتها بحب اتفرج عليها اوي
> سؤالي
> الورد بيعنيلك ايه ؟*​


 *بس بقى وسعولى علشان انتى كدا جيتى فى ملعبى ههههههه **
 بصى يا موكتى 
 الورررد عندى يعنى الحب *​*يعنى المشاعر الرقيقة *
*يعنى الرومانسية فى كل حالاتها *
*يعنى كل شىء جميل *
*يعنى العشق *
*يعنى كل حاجة حلوة فى الدنيا *
*كفاية عليكى كدا اعزرينى اصل بعشق حاجة اسمها ورد *


*اسم عضو بتفرح لما تلاقيه فاتح *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أغسطس 2013)

هو عارف نفسـه :t30:
ـــــــــــــــــ

إيه نوعية الكتب اللي بتحب تقراها ؟​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (18 أغسطس 2013)

عضو كل لما ادخل لازم الاقيه هو كمان داخل مش عارف ليه ؟؟ عمرى ما ليقته مش موجود حاجة غريبة فعلا  
العضو هو 

ميلاد العجايبى 
نفس السؤال علشان مش جاهز بسؤال دلوقتى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أغسطس 2013)

*جحا
^_^
وميكى سعات ^_^

 لابص انا مش بقرا كتب غير قصاة حياة القديسين وبس*
​
*وانت ؟*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أغسطس 2013)

*انا بقرأ كتير جدا جدا جدا 
يعني تقريبا كل كتب البابا
كل كتب القمص فليمون الأنبا بيشوي
طبعا عاشقة لدواوين الشعر
خاصة صلاح جاهين بالنسبالي عبقرية لن تكرر
بيرم التونسي
بحب القصص القصيرة
وبحب الروايات 
لأ كتير جدا جدا جدا 

سؤالي
مين عضو بتحترم اراءه ؟*​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 أغسطس 2013)

كل الاعضاء بصراحة
لان كل حد له رأي و وجهة نظر لازم احترمها
نفسه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أغسطس 2013)

*بحترم اراء 
اميليا 
شقاوة 
رورو 
و كتيييييييير بس دول الناس اللي بحب دايما اقرا ردودهم 
سؤالي 
ايه الحاجة اللي بتخرجك من مللك ؟؟؟*​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 أغسطس 2013)

اسمع اغاني او اخرج اتمشى شوية
نفسه


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *بحترم اراء
> اميليا
> شقاوة
> رورو
> ...



*بصراحة منتدى الكنيسة بيخرجنى من الملل 
ومعاه اغنية لاليسا 
ومج نسكافيه وكدا تبقى فلة 

ازاى تقدر تقيم الشخص اللى قدامك؟؟؟*​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 أغسطس 2013)

على حسب تصرفاته
يعني لو افعاله مطابقة لاقواله يبقى هو كدة شخص صادق
لكن لو العكس يبقى مش صادق
و هكذا
نفسه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 أغسطس 2013)

*


			ازاى تقدر تقيم الشخص اللى قدامك؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بالعشرة و بس 
ماقدرش اقيم حد الا لما اكون عاشرته 

سؤالي 
احلامك ايه ؟؟؟​*


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

لا احلام كتيررررررررر اووووووووووي
مفيش حدود لطموحاتي و لا فيه سقف لاحلامي
عندك وقت تسمعي ؟
نفسه


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2013)

أحلامي بسيطة،.. أتخرج، أخلص الجيش، أتعين في مجال تخصصي، أرتبط باللي قلبي حبها وحبتني،،، ,, 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
أكتب حكمة تؤمن بيها ؟؟
​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك سامح
حكمة اؤمن بيها : الارادة تقهر المستحيل
نفسه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> أحلامي بسيطة،.. أتخرج، أخلص الجيش، أتعين في مجال تخصصي، أرتبط باللي قلبي حبها وحبتني،،، ,,
> ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> أكتب حكمة تؤمن بيها ؟؟
> ​


*
عامل الناس بما تحب ان يعاملوك به 

افضل  رد على الحمق هو الصمت 

سؤالي 
امتى بتتعصب اوووووي؟؟؟*​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

لما حد يدوس على كرامتي
نفسه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أغسطس 2013)

لما اشوف ظلممممممم

راضي عن نفسك؟!!


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

الى حد ما
نفسه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 أغسطس 2013)

*

انت شبعي قال:



الى حد ما
نفسه

أنقر للتوسيع...


اوقات و اوقات يا ميرا 
سؤالي
ايه الحاجة اللي ممكن تخليك تبقى فرحان و طاير من الفرحة ؟؟​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2013)

رضا ماما عليا واما بلاقيها مبسوطة بطير من الفرحه بجد

ايه اصعب موقف عدي عليك في حياتك؟​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (19 أغسطس 2013)

*


واثقه فيك يارب قال:



رضا ماما عليا واما بلاقيها مبسوطة بطير من الفرحه بجد

ايه اصعب موقف عدي عليك في حياتك؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


 فقدان حد غالى عليـــــــا 

اللى بعدى يسأل 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

لما تحس انك مخنوق بتعمل ايه ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2013)

بسمع تأملات للبابا شنوده بتريحنني كتير

اما بتتعصب ممكن توصل لدرجه اية؟​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

هي اقصى حاجة ان انا ازعق
بس صوتي مش بيعلى عن حد معين
و انتي ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2013)

اما بتعصب
بتعصب اوي
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




لا بامانه اما بتعصب بحاول اتمالك اعصابي علشان مكسرش حاجه : (

ايه اخر حاجه اكلتها النهارده؟​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههه لا يا ستي كسري فداكي
اخر حاجة اكلتها ؟
ساندوتش و مش كله كمان
و انتي ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه لا يا ستي كسري فداكي
> اخر حاجة اكلتها ؟
> ساندوتش و مش كله كمان
> و انتي ؟


وكمان مش كله:new2:

انا اكلت اندومي اخر حاجه

بتصوم انقطاعي ولو اه بتصوم حوالي كام ساعه ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

لأة مش بصوم انقطاعي
و انتي ؟


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (19 أغسطس 2013)

*


انت شبعي قال:



لأة مش بصوم انقطاعي
و انتي ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا بقى الدور دا 

الحاجات دى بتبقى علاقتى مع ربنـــــا 

أحتفظ بالأجابه 

بتقول ايه للى ف بالك حاليــــــاً*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> انا بقى الدور دا
> 
> ...


ربنا يخليكي ليا

ايه مودك دلوقتي؟


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

مخنوقة حبتين و مش مبسوطة
نفسه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> مخنوقة حبتين و مش مبسوطة
> نفسه


سلامتك حبيبتي
ربنا يفرح قلبك

انا الحمد لله بشكر ربنا

ايه رأيك في كلمة السيسي النهارده؟


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

الله يسلمك يا روح قلبي
ربنا يخليكي
ما سمعتهاش هو قال ايه ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> الله يسلمك يا روح قلبي
> ربنا يخليكي
> ما سمعتهاش هو قال ايه ؟


استاذي صوت صارخ كتب كل اللي قاله هنا
النص الكامل لكلمة للفريق أول السيسي

بتحلم بأيه؟


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

شوفته حبيبت قلبي
بحلم ببكرة احلى و بمصر الحرة و بأن مطالب الثورة تتحقق و الفساد يروح و نعيش في سلام و محبة
سؤالي :
بتحبي الصيف اكتر و لا الشتاء ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> شوفته حبيبت قلبي
> بحلم ببكرة احلى و بمصر الحرة و بأن مطالب الثورة تتحقق و الفساد يروح و نعيش في سلام و محبة
> سؤالي :
> بتحبي الصيف اكتر و لا الشتاء ؟


اهاا

انا بحب الصيف اكتر بكتيرر
الشتا بيجيبلي اكتئاب:smil13:

اكتبلي جزء من ترنيمة جت علي بالك حالا؟


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

حبيبت قلبي
بصرة بردووووو 
و انا كمان بحب الصيف اكتر و بحب الجو المشمس الجميل لكن جو الشتا المضلم اللي مليان تراب و مطرة بيجيبلي اكتئاب بردو
الترنيمة اللي جات ع بالي دلوقتي
نونو انا متشال في عيونه نايم هما يكونوا عليا سهرانين
سؤالي 
ايه هو مشروبك المفضل ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> حبيبت قلبي
> بصرة بردووووو
> و انا كمان بحب الصيف اكتر و بحب الجو المشمس الجميل لكن جو الشتا المضلم اللي مليان تراب و مطرة بيجيبلي اكتئاب بردو
> الترنيمة اللي جات ع بالي دلوقتي
> ...


مش بقولك طالعالي في كل حاجه:t16:

انا بموت في الكوفي ميكس

اكتبلي جزء من ترنيمة بقي جت علي بالك حالا؟


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

الزهايمر اشتغل يا واثقة
ما انتي لسة ساءلة السؤال دة و كتبتلك ترنيمة نونو
لا لا لا كدة الحالة ما يتسكتش عليها ههههههههه
طيب يا ستي و لا هزعلك
هكتبلك المرة دي ترنيمة 
مريم اسم جميل يشفي كل عليل
ام الله وكنز الرحمة و اصل التهليل
سؤالي بقى :
ايه اكتر ترنيمة بتحبيها ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> الزهايمر اشتغل يا واثقة
> ما انتي لسة ساءلة السؤال دة و كتبتلك ترنيمة نونو
> لا لا لا كدة الحالة ما يتسكتش عليها ههههههههه
> طيب يا ستي و لا هزعلك
> ...


تصدقي انا فعلا عندي زهايمر جامد:a82:
انا كان قصدي تكتبي اغنية مش ترنيمة
بس يلا الترنيمة احلي اكيد

بحب ترانيم كتير منها قولوا للصديق خير
ومشغوله الناس وقويني ياارب وكتير جداا

يلا اكتبي ترنيمة جت علي بالك حالا ؟













قصدي اغنيه اغنيه:yahoo:


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

طب ما هي دي بصرة كومان هههههههههه
بس انا الزهايمر بيشتغل معايا جامد ايام الامتحانات
بس خلاص بقى ربنا تاب علينا و اتخرجنا 
اغنية جات على بالي دلوقتي ؟
امممممممم
يا اللي زمان انا كنت حياتك شيلت زمان ليه من حساباتك
كدة عيني عينك تنكر هوا كان بيني و بينك كدة عيني عينك تنسى عيون على طول فاكرينك
دي اغنية قديمة لعمرو دياب
هي اول حاجة جت على بالي
نفس السؤال بردو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> طب ما هي دي بصرة كومان هههههههههه
> بس انا الزهايمر بيشتغل معايا جامد ايام الامتحانات
> بس خلاص بقى ربنا تاب علينا و اتخرجنا
> اغنية جات على بالي دلوقتي ؟
> ...


طيب كويس انك اتخرجتي بقا علي خير:t33:

امممممممممم
بقي هي الدنيا كدا!
بقي هي الناس كدا!
ياخسارة ضحكتي .. ياخسارة فرحتي
يامين ياخدي تاني يرجعني لدنيتي !!

سعاد حسني:smil13:

ايه اكتر لعبه كنت بنحبها وانت صغير ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

ايوة يا اوختشي دة كان كابوووووووس 
الله الاغنية دي عسل و انا بحبها اوي و بحب سعاد حسني اوووووووي
اكتر لعبة كنت بحبها و انا صغيرة ؟
هما بصراحة اكتر من لعبة 
كنت بحب سبت حد و الاستغماية و اسم الزوج و اسم الزوجة و بوكيمون و كنت بعشق لعبة 90 tank لو تعرفيها
طب سؤالي العكس بقى
ايه اكتر لعبة مكنتيش بتحبيها و انتي صغيورة ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايوة يا اوختشي دة كان كابوووووووس
> الله الاغنية دي عسل و انا بحبها اوي و بحب سعاد حسني اوووووووي
> اكتر لعبة كنت بحبها و انا صغيرة ؟
> هما بصراحة اكتر من لعبة
> ...


امممم ايه لعبه اسم الزوج والزوجه دي مش اعرفها ؟
اه انا اعرف كل اللي قولتي عليهم

مكنتش بحب العب لعبه اسمها شيكا عالعالي:ranting:

كلمة نفسك تسمعها اوووي
ياتري ايه هي ومن مين؟


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

اسم الزوج و اسم الزوجة دي اللي كنا بنعمل الورقة زي المروحة و نكتب الرقم _ اسم الزوج _ اسم الزوجة _ شهر العسل _ مهنة الزوج _ مهنة الزوجة _ نوع العربية
كانت لعبة لذيذة اوي كنا بنقعد نهزر فيها و نسمي اسماء تضحك 
بس ايه لعبة شيكا عالعالي دي ؟
انا مكنتش بحب لعبة تك تك تك مين ع الباب لانهم كانوا بيخلوني دايما ابقى انا الغراب في كل مرة ههههههههه
اكتر كلمة نفسي اسمعها
كلمة انا اسف
من اي حد جارحني او مزعلني
و انتي ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اسم الزوج و اسم الزوجة دي اللي كنا بنعمل الورقة زي المروحة و نكتب الرقم _ اسم الزوج _ اسم الزوجة _ شهر العسل _ مهنة الزوج _ مهنة الزوجة _ نوع العربية
> كانت لعبة لذيذة اوي كنا بنقعد نهزر فيها و نسمي اسماء تضحك
> بس ايه لعبة شيكا عالعالي دي ؟
> انا مكنتش بحب لعبة تك تك تك مين ع الباب لانهم كانوا بيخلوني دايما ابقى انا الغراب في كل مرة ههههههههه
> ...


لا معدتش عليا اللعبه دي

شكا عالعالي كنا بنقعد نجري ورا بعض وللي يطلع علي حاجه عليا يبقي كسب واللي مايلحقش يبقي خسر وهو اللي فيها

بس ايه تك تك دي وايه موضوع الغراب ههههه

نفسي اسمع اي دعوة من ماما:smil12:

عمرك استلفت فلوس قبل كدا ولو اه
ياتري من مين وكام؟:dance:


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

لعبة تك تك تك مين ع الباب انا الغراب عاوز ايه عاوز لون لون ايه لون احمر ما عندناش لون اخضر عندنا
و اللي يتقال لونه يطلع يجري و الغراب يجري وراه
مش عارفاها بردو ؟
طيب مش مشكلة
اة استلفت فلوس حوالي مرتين تقريبا عشان مبحبش استلف و مبحبش ابقى مديونة لحد لاني بخاف اموت قبل ما ارجعهم
استلفت مرة و انا في اولى اعدادي اتنين جنيه من صاحبتي و مرة لسة السنة دي عشرة جنيه من صاحبتي و جبت بيهم ملزمة ما فتحتهاش اصلا و لا بصيت فيها 
و رجعتهم طبعا بعد كدة
و انتي ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لعبة تك تك تك مين ع الباب انا الغراب عاوز ايه عاوز لون لون ايه لون احمر ما عندناش لون اخضر عندنا
> و اللي يتقال لونه يطلع يجري و الغراب يجري وراه
> مش عارفاها بردو ؟
> طيب مش مشكلة
> ...


بصي هي لعبه زي اللي انتي بتقوليلي عليها بس بتاعه الجاموسة:yahoo: اه بامانه
بيعملوا دايرره كبيره وواحده تقف في النص ويفضلوا يقولوا افتحولي الباب ده يقولولهاالجاموسة والدة طب افتحولي البابا يردوا نفس الرد وحاجات غريبه كدا:t33::t33:

بصي بما اني ماليش اصحاب في حياتي عموما فااكيد عمري مااستلفت من حد غريب بس بستلف من اخواتي علي طول ومش برجعلهم حاجه:smil12::smil12:

ايه اكتر مواقع بتفتحها غير منتدي الكنيسة؟


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههه لعبة الجاموسة 
حلوة دي بجد همووووت و العبها 
ايه يا بت يا ميرا شغل العيال دة عيب كدة ههههههه
مواقع بفتحها غير منتدى الكنيسة ؟
بفتح منتديين تاني بس مش هينفع اقول اسماءهم و الا تبقى دعاية
و انتي ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههههه لعبة الجاموسة
> حلوة دي بجد همووووت و العبها
> ايه يا بت يا ميرا شغل العيال دة عيب كدة ههههههه
> مواقع بفتحها غير منتدى الكنيسة ؟
> ...


*خلاص يابنتي احنا كبرنا عاللعب ده بقي:smil12:
وانا بفتح موقعيين برضوبدون ذكر اسماء :t33:

نفسك تسلمي علي مين؟
*


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

على كل الناس اللي عرفتهم في حياتي من ساعة ما اتولدت لحد دلوقتي و اقولهم وحشتووووووني و نفسي اشوفكم من تاني
و انتي ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2013)

كان نفسي اوي اسلم عالبابا شنودة
وحاليا بتمني اسلم عالبابا تواضروس واخد منه بركة

اخر رساله جاتلك خاص من مين ؟^,^​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

من بوب كمبيوتر
و انتي ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2013)

من بيتر

ممكن حد موضوعه ميعجبكيش وتديله تقييم بس لانه صاحبك؟​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أغسطس 2013)

مممممممممممممم مجربتش
مين من الممثلين تحب تشاهدة؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أغسطس 2013)

كتير بس بزاد فؤاد المهندس , عادل امام , ...

نفس السؤال


----------



## soso a (19 أغسطس 2013)

مين من الممثلين تحب تشاهدة؟

اممم اى حد المهم بيعرف يمثل كويس 

=====================

مين من الممثلين تحب تشاهدة؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أغسطس 2013)

عادل امام واحمد حلمي
اية الاكلة المفضلة لديك؟


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 أغسطس 2013)

مكرونة بشمل اكيييييييييد
نفسه


----------



## kalimooo (19 أغسطس 2013)

التبولة

مين بتحب اكتر شي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)

ربنــــــــــا
وماما ^^

إيه الحاجه الى اتمنتها جامد و اتحققت؟ 		​


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ربنــــــــــا
> وماما ^^
> 
> إيه الحاجه الى اتمنتها جامد و اتحققت؟ 		​



*مفيش حاجة اتمنتها واتحققت  اعتقد ذلك  

السؤال مجهول للعضو اللى بعدى  يساله لنفسه او لبعده؟؟؟​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)

ايه اكتر حاجه شاغلة تفكيرك؟​


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا

نفسه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا
والدنيا

ايه الشئ اللي محتفظ بيه من طفولتك لحد دلوقتي؟​


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 أغسطس 2013)

حبي لأهلي 

نفسه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)

حبي لكل حاجه تتحب

مين اخر حد كلمته فون؟​


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 أغسطس 2013)

واحد صحبي رزل صحاني من النوم

نفسه


----------



## soso a (20 أغسطس 2013)

مين اخر حد كلمته فون؟

واحده معايا بالشغل اتصليت  

===================
مين اخر شخص كلمتيه خالاكى تضحكى من قلبك ؟​


----------



## peace_86 (20 أغسطس 2013)

أخوي ...


كم عمرك؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 أغسطس 2013)

*18

نفسه ؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 أغسطس 2013)

لو حد انت تعرفة سالك انت ساكن فين علشان اجبلك هدية تقولة اية؟


----------



## انت شبعي (21 أغسطس 2013)

اقوله هاتلي الهدية في اي مكان برة البيت لازم تجيبهالي في بيتي يعني
نفسه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 أغسطس 2013)

عند محطة البنزين الي اتكلمو عليها الناس الكبار اية المكان الي انت تختارة لتاخد الهدية ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (21 أغسطس 2013)

مش عاوزة هدايا خالص !!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 أغسطس 2013)

لوحد طلب منك (نفس جنسك) انك تعدي بية حوالي 100متر عكس اتجاهك وانت مستعجل ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (21 أغسطس 2013)

هقولها يفتح الله !!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 أغسطس 2013)

فين السؤال هل سقط سهوا؟


----------



## mena.galal17 (21 أغسطس 2013)

لو فيه شاب كويس لكن عمره ما صلى ولا دخل كنيسة ننصحة بايه ونفهمه ازاي ونعلمه ازاي ؟


----------



## soso a (21 أغسطس 2013)

mena.galal17 قال:


> لو فيه شاب كويس لكن عمره ما صلى ولا دخل كنيسة ننصحة بايه ونفهمه ازاي ونعلمه ازاي ؟



النصيحه بالقدوه افضل شئ 

==================

نفس السؤال


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أغسطس 2013)

نعلمة ان الكنيسة حياة واتصال مع رب المجد واعضاء في جسد المسيح وتعرف افكار حلوة عن القصص التي قراتها قراءة عابرة وكمان هتحس بروح اللة موجود فيها 
وتحس بالمحبة الكمنة فى الاعضاء الموجودين وحاجات كتيرة اوي جرب وشوف محبة الله لك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أغسطس 2013)

لو حسيت ان صديق عزيز متضايق منك ومتعرفش السبب هو تقريباطيب لما يتنرفز بيبين علية بسرعةوبحسبش حساب رد الفعل بتاعة تعمل معاة اية علشان ما تخسروش


----------



## soso a (23 أغسطس 2013)

اولا اعرف اللى مضايقه علشان تتجنب تزعله والسؤال يكون مباشر  

ثانيا لو غلطان تعترف بخطاك 

===================

نفس السؤال 
لو حسيت ان صديق عزيز متضايق منك ومتعرفش  السبب هو تقريباطيب لما يتنرفز بيبين علية بسرعةوبحسبش حساب رد الفعل  بتاعة تعمل معاة اية علشان ما تخسروش


​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2013)

هستني اما يهدي واتكلم معاه بهدوء ويايقنعني ياقنعه .. بس سهل خالص

اايه اكتر موضوع عجبك في المنتدي وثبت في دماغك؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 أغسطس 2013)

*

واثقه فيك يارب قال:



هستني اما يهدي واتكلم معاه بهدوء ويايقنعني ياقنعه .. بس سهل خالص

اايه اكتر موضوع عجبك في المنتدي وثبت في دماغك؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


بصراحة يا توتة اليومين اللي فاتوا دول
اكتر موضوعع ثبت ف دماغي
كان بتاع استاذ غرغوريوس
اسمه منطقية التجسد
بقيت كل ماشوف حد احكيهوله 
لدرجة اني اطلقت على استاذي لقب المتأمل من كتر ما كان تأمله رائع وبسيط 

سؤالي 
مين اكتر عضو بتحس انه شبهك ؟؟​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

انا عن نفسى بحس بنت الكنيسة
وواثقة فيك يارب
وناس حلوة اوى ياما شبهى


نفسه ؟
​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

واثقة فيك يارب
نفسه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

هو انا هجاوب على السؤال مرتين ولا ايييييييييييييييييية ؟
هههههههههه​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 أغسطس 2013)

*ههههههههههه هجاوب انا 

رورو ايهاب توأمتي 
و روح قلبي توتة .. واثقة فيك يارب

ياريت بلاش حد يخم و بطلوا كسل و اسألوا 

سؤالي 

ايه اكتر مشاركة ليك حبيتها اووووي ؟؟؟​*


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

انا كل مشاركاتي كئيبة و مش بحبها
نفسه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

مشاركة هايدى امبارح فى قول كلمة حلوة ههههههههههههههه

اكتر مشاركة كرهتها لما كتبتها
​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

طيب فين السؤال ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 أغسطس 2013)

*اكتر مشاركة كرهتها لما كتبتها*​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

ما قولنا مفيش مشاركة بكرهها و لا بحبها
نفسه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

طيب اسالى انتى ياميرا
​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

مين اكتر حد بتكرهه
الاجابة معروفة طبعا
ميرا ( انت شبعي ) صح ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه

لا انا مش بكره حد من الاعضاء

بس فى ناس مش بستظرفها ^_^

ومش انتى واتبطى ههههههههه

يلا نفسه
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 أغسطس 2013)

*لا طبعا ميرا انت شبعي دي انا بموت فيها 

بس  انا نفسي انها تخرج من حالة الحزن اللي هي فيها 
نفسي اشوفها فرحانة اووووووووووي علشان هي بت سكرة خاااالص 
و طيوبة اوووووي

سؤالي 

سؤالي 

مين اللي تقوله 
بجد انا مافيش حد بيضحكني ذيك ؟؟؟​*


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

لا مش هقولها لحد عشان مفيش حد بيضحكني اساسا 
نفسه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

واحدة صاحبتى اسمها اية
هى كانت اخوان ولقيتها لابسة بلوزة قصيرة امبارح
بقوالها فى اية يابت انتى كفرتى بالله ؟
قالتلى لالالا هما بيقفشوا فى الاخوان الواحد لازم يتنكر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عسل اوى وبحبها


نفسه
​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> لا انا مش بكره حد من الاعضاء​
> بس فى ناس مش بستظرفها ^_^​
> ...


 الحد اللي انا بكرهه هو عارف نفسه
و انا مش عارفاله اسم معين لانه له اسماء كتير
بكررررررررهه بكرررررررهه بكررررررررهه من كل قلبي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

فـيـن الـسـؤال؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2013)

مين اكتر اسم عضو بيعجبك في المنتدي؟​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

اكتر اسم بيعجبني ؟
ماي روك عشان معناه الرب صخرتي
و انتي ؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب ، حبو اعدائكم


عضو بتحسه انه طـيـب ؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 أغسطس 2013)

*اسمك طبعا يا توتة 
واثقة فيك يا رب 
بحبه اووووووي 
وبحب اسم استاذ صوت صاررخ
و استاذ ماي روك 

بحب اسم ايمليا 
شقاوتي طبعا 

بحب اسم ديزرت روووز

لا بصراحة في اسامي كتيييييييييير بتعجبني

اه حبوا اعدائكم طبعا 
و ماما كاندي

كتتتتييييييير 

سؤالي 
اكتر عضو بتتلغبط ف اسمه ؟؟؟​*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي فضلت اكتر من شهرين


كنت فاكر اسمها انت شـيـعي 


لحد اما عرفت ^_^ ، مش عارف دا نظر بقي ولا ايه


اكتر حاجه بتزعلك ايه؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 أغسطس 2013)

*

SaD.AnGeL قال:



انت شبعي فضلت اكتر من شهرين


كنت فاكر اسمها انت شـيـعي 


لحد اما عرفت ^_^ ، مش عارف دا نظر بقي ولا ايه


اكتر حاجه بتزعلك ايه؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا ذيك بردو كنت بتلغبط و فاكراها انت شعبي
بس دلوقتي بقول يا ميرا علطول

اكتر حاجى بتزعلني 
كتيييييييير 
بس اليومين دول 
الناس اللي بتموت كتيييييير من غير اي ذنب

سؤالي 

مين اللي تقوله 
انت خسرتني ؟؟​*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

اي حد كان بيزعلني وكنت بسامحه كتير


ولما اجيب اخري  ، يبقي خسرني


بتاخد ع الناس بسهوله ولا ؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2013)

اه بسهولة جدااا

انت شخص مودي ؟​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

لا انا شخص بيتر ^___^


ايه مودي دي لامواخذه يعني​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

مودي يعني مزاجي


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

طب ينفع اجاوب انا على سؤال واثقة ؟
اة انا شخصية مودية جدااااا
نفسه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

هو السؤال دا ورايا ورايا


انا مزاجي مالوش مزاج محدد ^_^
في ثانيه بيتقلب ، مع نفسه


اكتر شخص غالي عليك؟


​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

امي
نفسه


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

اهلي واصدقائي

نفسك تسافر فين؟​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

امـريكا ،
ولو مصيف ، يبقي شرم الشيخ ^_^

بتتاسف بسرعه ولا ؟​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 أغسطس 2013)

اسهل حاجه عندى الاسف
نفسه


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

اة بتأسف بسرعة لو كنت غلطانة
نفسه


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

اذا كنت غلطانه وجرحت اللي قدامي طبعا لازم اتأسف 

يعني للاشياء اللي تستاهل مش علي كل شئ يعني

وانت؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

لو حسيت اني غلطان اه اتاسف ، غير كده لا


ايه اكتر موقف فرحك؟​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

لما بحس بحب اللي حواليا

امتي تفضل الرحيل؟


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

جاااااااوبت

غيروا السؤال


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

طيب ما تسأأألي انتي ؟!


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

تعمل ايه لو حد قالك انا بكرهك ؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

هحاول اشوفه بيكرهني ليه ، ولو فاهم كلام غلط عني افهمه
لو حاجه عملتها غلط افهمه ليه او افهم انا


لو بيكرهني وخلاص، يكرهني اعمله ايه يعني ^_^


متضايق من حد في المنتدي هنا؟​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

هو حد هنا في المنتدى بس انا اعرفه من برة المنتدى بس هو هنا في المنتدى بس انا متضايقة منه برة المنتدى و متضايقة منه جوة المنتدى كمان
حد فاهم حاجة ؟
نفس السؤال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2013)

الصراحه يعني شوية صغننه في حد ادايقت منه شوية 
وحسيت انه سوري قليل الزوق شوية بس مستحيل هقول اسسسسمه طبعا
بس مش زعلانه هو حرر
نفس السؤال؟
​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

دي ميرا صح صح ؟
قوليييييييييي يلا قوووووووولييييييييي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

لا مش زعلان من حـد 


ايه اكتر امنيه تتمناها؟​


----------



## soul & life (23 أغسطس 2013)

احوال البلد تنصلح
وترجع بلادنا بلد الامن والامان من تانى

امتا بتندم انك اتكلمت ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> دي ميرا صح صح ؟
> قوليييييييييي يلا قوووووووولييييييييي


لا غلط غلط
ده انتي جوه قلبي ياحبيبتي♥


SaD.AnGeL قال:


> لا مش زعلان من حـد
> 
> 
> ايه اكتر امنيه تتمناها؟​


ربنا يخليلي ماما واخواتي وبس مش عايزة حاجه تاني
نفسه؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> احوال البلد تنصلح
> وترجع بلادنا بلد الامن والامان من تانى
> 
> امتا بتندم انك اتكلمت ؟


اما بلاقي اللي قدامي مايستهلش الكلام اصلا !!!!!!!!!!
وفعلا فيه ناس كدا كتيرررررررررررررر للاسف

نفس السؤال؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

لما احس ان الي قدامي بيتجاهلني
بيزعلني ، منفضلي ، او لما احس اني اختارت الشخص الغلط


نفسه​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

لما احس ان اللي قدامي مش بيهمه عتابي و بيتمادى في جرحي و اذيتي
كلمة تقولها لحد في بالك ؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

مافيش حد في بالي ناو عشان اقوله حاجه


نفسه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2013)

اقول لكل الناس اللي هنا بحبكم اووي
وكمان اوقل لمامتي ربنا يخليكي ليا

ممكن تقييم موضوع مع انه مش عجبك بس بتقيمه مجامله لانه صاحب الموضوع صاحبك؟​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

لا لو صاحبي برد عليه ـ لو الموضوع وحش واجامله مثلا


لاكن التقييم لما يكون الموضوع حلو او الرد حلوو


نفسه؟​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

لاااااااااااااا ابدااااااااااا
انا مبحبش المجاملات خالص
نفسه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

انا جاوبت


حاسس ان ربنا واقف جنبك ولا ؟​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا غلط غلط
> ده انتي جوه قلبي ياحبيبتي♥
> 
> ربنا يخليلي ماما واخواتي وبس مش عايزة حاجه تاني
> نفسه؟


و انتي روح قلبي يا غالية ♥
ربنا يخليلك ماما و اخواتك و يحقق كل امنياتك يارب


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

ولا في اجابه ، ولا في سؤال!


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> انا جاوبت​
> 
> 
> 
> حاسس ان ربنا واقف جنبك ولا ؟​


بكل تأكيييييد و بدون ادنى شك
نفسه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

ايووووه كتتتتتييييير




شاغل بالك بـ ايه دلوقتي حالا؟​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> ولا في اجابه ، ولا في سؤال!


 بالراحة علينا يا عم مش كدة
عمال تزعق من الصبح
اهدا شوية ربنا يهديك :spor2:


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> ايووووه كتتتتتييييير​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 بواحد عاوز الحرق بنار جهنم هههههههه
نفسه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> بالراحة علينا يا عم مش كدة
> عمال تزعق من الصبح
> اهدا شوية ربنا يهديك :spor2:



هههههههه حاضر :spor22:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> بواحد عاوز الحرق بنار جهنم هههههههه
> نفسه



عـاوز اكل ، بس مكسل 


نفسه


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> هههههههه حاضر :spor22:



اي اي اي
بتضربني بالبوكس في وشي
طب خد دي :t32:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اي اي اي
> بتضربني بالبوكس في وشي
> طب خد دي :t32:



:ranting:فين الاجابه :a82:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> و انتي روح قلبي يا غالية ♥
> ربنا يخليلك ماما و اخواتك و يحقق كل امنياتك يارب


ربنا يخليكي ليا ياااااااارب:Love_Mailbox:


SaD.AnGeL قال:


> :ranting:فين الاجابه :a82:


طيب فين السؤال:a82:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ربنا يخليكي ليا ياااااااارب:Love_Mailbox:
> 
> طيب فين السؤال:a82:



طــيب هو فــين الموضوع :t33: ^_^


اكتر شخص غالي عليك فـ المنتدي ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> :ranting:فين الاجابه :a82:


 بتزعق فيا !!!!!!!!!
مفيش اجابة !!!! :beee:
و اهو تاني :t32:


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> طــيب هو فــين الموضوع :t33: ^_^
> 
> 
> اكتر شخص غالي عليك فـ المنتدي ؟


 واثقة فيك يارب
اكتر شخص مش بتطيقه في المنتدى ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> واثقة فيك يارب
> اكتر شخص مش بتطيقه في المنتدى ؟


لا انا بطيق كل الناس بس ممكن حد يعمل موقف فاستغربه بس مش اكتر

بحبك اووي تهديها المين؟


----------



## soul & life (23 أغسطس 2013)

انا مش بطييق اى حد بيتزاكا وبيستزرف نفسه وعاوز الكل يحترمه وهو مش محترم نفسه ولا الناس هنا او فى اى حته

روحت الكنيسة النهاردة ولو لا ليه؟؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

لا مروحتش ، لسه صاحي وجسمي متكسر 


ايه اكتر حاجه مضيقاك ناو ؟


----------



## soul & life (23 أغسطس 2013)

احسن علشان خيلتونى


----------



## soul & life (23 أغسطس 2013)

*ههههههههههههههه ايه سكتم ليه كده
العبوا العبوا بتفرج عليكم انا ولما بلاقى سؤال على مزاجى برد:beee:*


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> انا مش بطييق اى حد بيتزاكا وبيستزرف نفسه وعاوز الكل يحترمه وهو مش محترم نفسه ولا الناس هنا او فى اى حته
> 
> روحت الكنيسة النهاردة ولو لا ليه؟؟


 و انا اكره اي حد يحقد على الناس و يغير في شخصيته و يقل ادبه على غيره من غير سبب
لا ما روحتش للاسف
بس عندي كنيسة في قلبي و كنيسة في بيتي و دة كفاية


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

بحبك اوووووووي اهديها لبابا يسوووووووع
نفسه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

نفسه الي هو ايه عشان مش اخدت بالي


----------



## soul & life (23 أغسطس 2013)

السؤال فين يا ميرو  
ههههههههههههههههه مبتعرفوش تلعبوا  انتم


----------



## soul & life (23 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههههه الواد راسه انشقت نصين من كتر مبيرزعها ارحميه وافتكرى السؤال


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

قولتتتتت
بحبك اووووووي تهديها لمين ؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

لـ كل الناس الي بحبهم ، وبيحبوني


انت شايف انك راضي عن نفسك؟​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

طبعا طالما ربنا راضي عني يبقى اكيد هرضى عن نفسي
نفسه


----------



## soul & life (23 أغسطس 2013)

*الحمد لله اه راضية
ايه هى امنيتك اللى بتسعى تحققها*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

امنيتي اني ابقي حاجه كويسه في الدنيا دي


وان اخلي ربنا مش زعلان مني 


واني ربنا يبعد عني اي حاقد او كاره


نفسه​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

نفس الاجابة
و انا ماشية بقى عشان زهقت م اللعبة دي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> نفس الاجابة
> و انا ماشية بقى عشان زهقت م اللعبة دي



طيب فين السؤال؟!


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

معلش بس يا بيتر ممكن اسألك سؤال ؟
ازاي انت و نيفان كتبتوا مشاركاتكم في نفس الوقت ؟
اليوم, 12:07 PM     	
هو انت كنت عارف سؤال نيفان من قبل ما هي تسأله ؟؟
حاجة محيرة بجد !!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أغسطس 2013)

لو معاك فلوس كتير ومش عارف تصرفها تعمل اية؟


----------



## soul & life (24 أغسطس 2013)

*فلوس كتير ومش عارفه اصرفها  ههههه
هتبرع بيها لبلدى يبنوا مدارس ومستشفيات ويهتموا بالعشوائيات نفسى مصر تكون اجمل مكان فى الدنيا 

السؤال  :  الدنيا اخدت منك ايه وادتلك ايه؟*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أغسطس 2013)

انا هحطهم في دفتر توفير 
الدنيا اخدت عمري
اعطتنى شوية تعب على لحظات فرح معصور عليهم شوية حزن والم بعد عن الحبايب وفي الاخر شوية اصحاب لما يمشو بازعل خالص
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

اخدت مني ناس ، اخدت مني طفولتي  ، اخدت مني لحظات فرح ، اخدت مني زكريات عمري


ادتني دروس ادتني فهم وخلتني اعرف اتكلم وابقي فاهم ، ع حبة حزن ع حبة تعب ع حبة امل وفهم للحياه 


نفسه​


----------



## soul & life (24 أغسطس 2013)

*الدنيا ادتنى حاجات كتير حلوة اهمها ملاكين اروع ما فى الحياة عايشة بيهم وعلشانهم
اخدت منىايه؟؟ خطفت منى الوقت جرى منى بسرعة محستش بيه ضحكت عليا وسرقتنى هههه

لو طلعلك عفركوش وقلك شبيك لبييك تطلب ايه يا  ......  ؟؟*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يخليهم ليكي ويكونوا سبب بركة ويخاويهم ىبملاك ثالث

اجابة السؤال 
اطلب المسيح من غير تردد 
وهو اللي حقق لي امنياتي كلها

لو جارتك حقودة وحسودة -كيف تتعاملي معاها
























































=عفركوش لو جة اطلب المسيح اللي معاي واقوى










 منة


----------



## soul & life (24 أغسطس 2013)

لالا انا معنديش مشكلة من النوعيات دى خالص الاختصار ثم الاختصار وبعدين مش بقتنع بالحسد ولا بيهمنى كفاية اقول باسم الصليب فى سرى

ايه اجمل حاجه حصلتلك السنه دى ؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أغسطس 2013)

اني اشتريت الاب توب ودخلت المنتدى دة فقط ومعرفش غيرة والحمد للة 
اية الي تحبي انة يتحقق السنة دي معاك -معاكي ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> اني اشتريت الاب توب ودخلت المنتدى دة فقط ومعرفش غيرة والحمد للة
> اية الي تحبي انة يتحقق السنة دي معاك -معاكي ؟


اقرب من ربنا اكترر

ايه اكتر حاجه بتدايق منها؟


----------



## soso a (25 أغسطس 2013)

منها عايده على ايه ( على واحده ولا على الدنيا ولا ايه بالضبط )  

====================

لو عايده منها على الدنيا فبجد مفيش 

اهى عيشه وعايشينها وسنين ومقضينها وخلاص 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

=====================

نفس السؤال 

ايه اكتر حاجه بتدايقك من الدنيا ؟ ​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (25 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> منها عايده على ايه ( على واحده ولا على الدنيا ولا ايه بالضبط )
> 
> ====================
> 
> ...



لاشىء ( لا انا مش عديم الاحساس ولا جبلة )
ولكن لقد تضايقت بما يكفى حتى اصبحت لا اتضايق من شىء اطلاقا


السؤال

هل تمنت امنية وتخققت ؟؟؟


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 أغسطس 2013)

اه حاجات كتير اتحققت بشفاعة الانبا انطونيوس
نفسه


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

_*يعنى *_
_*سؤال*_
_*اخطر لحظه عند البنات
 لما تضطر تمشي في وسط شله شباب بيلعبوا كوره في الشارع
 صح ولا هنكدب 
*_​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 أغسطس 2013)

اكيد طبعاً صح الصح كمان


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أغسطس 2013)

خبر هــزكـ وبسببه نزلت دموعــكـ ؟؟​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 أغسطس 2013)

اخر خبر بالنسبة لى
كان خبر نياحة البابا شنودة
وبالاخص انى كنت فالشارع لما عرفت
نفسه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أغسطس 2013)

مواقف لاكتيرة بعد البابا شنودة 
اي اللي تحبة يتحقق معاك بسرعة؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 أغسطس 2013)

*حاجة ف احلامي تتحقق 
نفسي فيها جدا
سؤالي
اكتر خبر ممكن يفرحك ايه هو؟​*


----------



## soso a (25 أغسطس 2013)

انى افرح قلب ابويا وامى 

====================

*اكتر خبر ممكن يفرحك ايه هو؟*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

لما اطمن علي اللي بحبهم واسمع عنهم اخبار حلوه

مين اقرب صديق ليك؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 أغسطس 2013)

*اقرب صديق ليا 
مافيش 
كان عندي و اتوفت 

بس عندي صحاااااااااااااب كتيييييير اووووووي

بس حد مقرب مافيش 

سؤالي 
اكتر حاجة بتتمناها دلوقتي ؟؟؟*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 أغسطس 2013)

*اقرب صديق ليا 
مافيش 
كان عندي و اتوفت 

بس عندي صحاااااااااااااب كتيييييير اووووووي

بس حد مقرب مافيش 

سؤالي 
اكتر حاجة بتتمناها دلوقتي ؟؟؟*​


----------



## soso a (25 أغسطس 2013)

انى اكلم صديقــ / ه

=================
*اكتر حاجة بتتمناها دلوقتي ؟؟*
​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *اقرب صديق ليا
> مافيش
> كان عندي و اتوفت
> 
> ...




اني افضل زي منا بنفس الطبع والتصرفات والزمن مايغيرنيش للاوحش

وانت؟


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> اني افضل زي منا بنفس الطبع والتصرفات والزمن مايغيرنيش للاوحش
> 
> وانت؟


 انا ايه 
:beee::beee:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 أغسطس 2013)

*بتمناها دلوقتي حالا 
اني اخرج 
اتخنقت من قاعدة البيت اووووووووووي

سؤالي 
اكتر حاجة نفسك تعملها ف حياتك بس مش قادر ؟؟؟​*


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 أغسطس 2013)

الحاجة اللى بجد مش قادرة اعملها
انى ابقى مبسوطه يوم كامل
لازم تحصل حاجه تبوظ اليوم
نفسه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 أغسطس 2013)

*هسأل انا 

مين اكتر عضو بتحب اول ما تدخل تشوفه فاتح ؟؟؟​*


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *هسأل انا *​
> 
> 
> *مين اكتر عضو بتحب اول ما تدخل تشوفه فاتح ؟؟؟*​


 دى اسرار يا تاسونى اسرار 
هههههههههههههه
بلاش احراج بقى 
مين ااقرب حد ليك ؟


----------



## soso a (25 أغسطس 2013)

دى اسرار يا مستر بلاش احراج  

هههههههههههه

مين ااقرب حد ليك ؟

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 أغسطس 2013)

*ههههههههههههه خلاص من غير احراج 

اكتر حد قريب  ليا مامتي 

سؤالي 
اكتر يوم بتتبسط فيه اووووي
بيبقى عامل اذاي ؟؟؟​*


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> دى اسرار يا مستر بلاش احراج  ​
> 
> هههههههههههه​
> مين ااقرب حد ليك ؟​


 
لما هو بلاش احراج واسرار 
بتقررى السؤال ليه
نفس الاجابه 
ههههههههههه
مين ااقرب حد ليك فحياتك :beee:


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> لما هو بلاش احراج واسرار
> بتقررى السؤال ليه
> نفس الاجابه
> ههههههههههه
> مين ااقرب حد ليك فحياتك :beee:




وانت مالك انت:beee::beee:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> وانت مالك انت:beee::beee:


الله على  الرد 
:yahoo::yahoo:
مانا كدا كدا عارفه ههههههههههههههههه
فين السؤال بقى :t32::t32:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 أغسطس 2013)

*سؤالي
اكتر يوم بتتبسط فيه اووووي
بيبقى عامل اذاي ؟؟؟

ههههههههههههههههه 
جننتوني بجد:a82::a82:​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> الله على  الرد
> :yahoo::yahoo:
> مانا كدا كدا عارفه ههههههههههههههههه
> فين السؤال بقى :t32::t32:




هههههههههههههه كوبه يا واد يا جون:t32:

انت جاوب عليه يلا بصراحه وفي دقيقة يلا يلا يلا


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *سؤالي*
> 
> *اكتر يوم بتتبسط فيه اووووي*
> *بيبقى عامل اذاي ؟؟؟*​
> ...


هههههههههه  ببقى نايم طول اليوم 
بس انا لو منيك ملعبش مع اتنين مجاين زينا :t33::t33:
هههههههههههههههه
نفس السؤال


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه كوبه يا واد يا جون:t32:
> 
> انت جاوب عليه يلا بصراحه وفي دقيقة يلا يلا يلا


 هههههههههههههههههه
مش هجوبيك 
:beee::beee:


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *سؤالي
> اكتر يوم بتتبسط فيه اووووي
> بيبقى عامل اذاي ؟؟؟
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههه سلامتك يا قمر ان  شالله جون وانتي لالالالالالا:yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> مش هجوبيك
> :beee::beee:




ههههههههههههههههه بكره تندم يا دميل:new2:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه سلامتك يا قمر ان  شالله جون وانتي لالالالالالا:yahoo:


امين يارب انشل فرجليك 
ويجيلى عمش فعنيكى :beee::beee:​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> امين يارب انشل فرجليك
> ويجيلى عمش فعنيكى :beee::beee:​




بعد الشر عليا 

يا سم يا كوووووووووووووبه انت:beee::beee::beee:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 أغسطس 2013)

*


johna&jesus قال:




امين يارب انشل فرجليك 
ويجيلى عمش فعنيكى :beee::beee:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا واد بعد الشر عليها 
طب قوللي بذمتك هتلاقي مين يجنن معاك كدة ههههههههه

ده انتو ذي العسل 
و عاملين جو حلووو اووووي ف المنتدى 

سؤالي 

مين اللي تقوله 
انا مش فاهمك بجد ؟؟؟*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> بعد الشر عليا
> 
> يا سم يا كوووووووووووووبه انت:beee::beee::beee:


وهو بعد الشر عليكى وانا  جاى من على الرصيف 
مثلآ 
:spor22::spor22:
شكليك عاوزا تتفجرى 

*يا واد بعد الشر عليها *
*طب قوللي بذمتك هتلاقي مين يجنن معاك كدة ههههههههه*​لا لو على الجنان اكيد مش هلاقى 

*ده انتو ذي العسل *
*و عاملين جو حلووو اووووي ف المنتدى *
*احلى من ابو 2جنيه لب صح *​

*سؤالي *​

*مين اللي تقوله *

*انا مش فاهمك بجد ؟؟؟*​ 
لا دى اسرار 
نفس السؤال


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 أغسطس 2013)

مامتى
نفسه


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> وهو بعد الشر عليكى وانا  جاى من على الرصيف
> مثلآ
> :spor22::spor22:
> شكليك عاوزا تتفجرى
> ...




هههههههههههههه لب كمان طيب قولي مكسرات هههههههههه

يلا زي بعضه لب لب وماله:smil12:

الاجابه تونس  لالالالالالالالا بجد بقي

اقول للزمن مش فهماك مره معابا ومره عليا

وانت


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه لب كمان طيب قولي مكسرات هههههههههه
> 
> يلا زي بعضه لب لب وماله:smil12:
> 
> ...


ههههههههههه 
قول للزمان ارجع يا زما ن وابقى اسائليه:yahoo::yahoo:
الا السؤال كان ايه ؟؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ههههههههههه
> قول للزمان ارجع يا زما ن وابقى اسائليه:yahoo::yahoo:
> الا السؤال كان ايه ؟؟؟




مش هرد عليك:beee::ranting::beee:


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> مش هرد عليك:beee::ranting::beee:


 ردى ردى 
هههههههههههه
عالم تخاف :beee::beee:


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ردى ردى
> هههههههههههه
> عالم تخاف :beee::beee:




هههههههههههههه يامي يامي:spor2:


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه يامي يامي:spor2:


 اشطة عليك يا عيد :beee::beee:


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اشطة عليك يا عيد :beee::beee:


:spor22::beee:


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> :spor22::beee:


 :spor22::spor22::spor22::beee::beee:


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :spor22::spor22::spor22::beee::beee:




ربنا يسامحك:smil12:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

العبوا مع بعض يا ولالالالالالالاد ​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يسامحك:smil12:


 هروح اعترف بعد بكرة 
وهيسامحنى :yahoo::yahoo:
ملكيش دعوة انتى :beee::beee:


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> العبوا مع بعض يا ولالالالالالالاد ​


 ملكيش دعوة على فكرة :beee::beee:


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> العبوا مع بعض يا ولالالالالالالاد ​




شايفه انا مش كلمته ازاي يا رورو:spor2:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ملكيش دعوة على فكرة :beee::beee:



*احترسنى يا واد انت عارفنى لسانى طويل 
طب عندك حق يا روزى والله اديله على دماغه الواد ده :t32:
وانا معاكى *​


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هروح اعترف بعد بكرة
> وهيسامحنى :yahoo::yahoo:
> ملكيش دعوة انتى :beee::beee:




هههههههههههههه لا يجوز لك اعتراف عشان مؤذي وانا مش راضيه عنك:ranting::beee:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> شايفه انا مش كلمته ازاي يا رورو:spor2:



*انتى تعملى اللى انتى عاوزاه يا روحى براحتك خالص 
*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *احترسنى يا واد انت عارفنى لسانى طويل *
> *طب عندك حق يا روزى والله اديله على دماغه الواد ده :t32:*
> *وانا معاكى *​


 كلكوووووووووو عليا ولا ايه :spor22::spor22:
ودى ليكى يا رورو :t32::t32:


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *احترسنى يا واد انت عارفنى لسانى طويل
> طب عندك حق يا روزى والله اديله على دماغه الواد ده :t32:
> وانا معاكى *​




ههههههههههههه عشان تعرفي بس انه شرير ووحش:t32:


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتى تعملى اللى انتى عاوزاه يا روحى براحتك خالص
> *




اموووووووووووووووواه ميرسي يا حبي

ودي لجون:spor22::t32:


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه لا يجوز لك اعتراف عشان مؤذي وانا مش راضيه عنك:ranting::beee:


:new2::new2:


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه عشان تعرفي بس انه شرير ووحش:t32:


 روزى انا هفجريك 
لو مسكتيش :spor22::spor22:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> كلكوووووووووو عليا ولا ايه :spor22::spor22:
> ودى ليكى يا رورو :t32::t32:



*ايووووووووون انا بحوش عنك وانت تساهل اكتر من كدا بقى 
:spor22:ودى ليك يا جون 
*


روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه عشان تعرفي بس انه شرير ووحش:t32:


*ايون عارفه انه شرير الواد ده *


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> اموووووووووووووووواه ميرسي يا حبي
> 
> ودي لجون:spor22::t32:


:bomb::bomb:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

:act31::act31::act31::act31::act31::act31::act31:


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> :act31::act31::act31::act31::act31::act31::act31:


 العبه مشغولة حاليآ 
حاول فوقت لاحق
:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

*ايه جو الاسلحة والمفرقعات اللى مليتو بيه الموضوع ده 
يا عيال يهدكم 
استهدوا بالله كدا وصلوا على النبى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه جو الاسلحة والمفرقعات اللى مليتو بيه الموضوع ده *
> 
> *يا عيال يهدكم *
> *استهدوا بالله كدا وصلوا على النبى *​


 انا هقوم شكلهم هيبلغو عليا  وهاخد الشرطة النهاردة
هههههههههههههههههه
ودى ليكى يا رورو قبل منام:t32::t32:


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههههه طيب باي انا بقي عشان السطو المسلح ده واخاف اتعور

الحق اجري


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> انا هقوم شكلهم هيبلغو عليا  وهاخد الشرطة النهاردة
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ودى ليكى يا رورو قبل منام:t32::t32:



انا سكت عليك كتييييييييير يا واد انت و مش رديت ابلغ عنك 
بس الا رورو 
:spor22::spor22::t32::t32::ranting:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> انا هقوم شكلهم هيبلغو عليا  وهاخد الشرطة النهاردة
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ودى ليكى يا رورو قبل منام:t32::t32:


*اللهى وانت جاهى تنام وتقوم الصبح عاتى كدا ذى البنادمين هههههههه

ماشى يا جون لما افوقلك بس علشان مش فيقالك دلوقتى 
:t32::spor22:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> انا سكت عليك كتييييييييير يا واد انت و مش رديت ابلغ عنك
> بس الا رورو
> :spor22::spor22::t32::t32::ranting:


*يخليكى ليا يا موكتى يا قمر 
قوليله قوليله ايه رايك نبلغ عنه انا وانتى 
*


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> انا سكت عليك كتييييييييير يا واد انت و مش رديت ابلغ عنك
> بس الا رورو
> :spor22::spor22::t32::t32::ranting:




ههههههههههههههه معلش معلش مؤذي تقولي ايه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

*انا معاكي ف اي حاجة يا كبيرة 
هههههههههه:new8::new8:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

اجدعان  اهدو بس
انا هقوم انام اهوه وهسيبلكم العبه 
ال انتو بتلعبو اوى يعنى
طيب العبو العبو 
وانتى يا موكاااااا
ماشى ماشى 
مش هتعرفى تنامى النهاردة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانتى يا رورو 
ليكى يوم يا ظالمة


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *انا معاكي ف اي حاجة يا كبيرة
> هههههههههه:new8::new8:​*


*بكرة بقى يا موكا علشان هو خاف ياعينى *
*الواد اتصدم ههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اجدعان  اهدو بس
> انا هقوم انام اهوه وهسيبلكم العبه
> ال انتو بتلعبو اوى يعنى
> طيب العبو العبو
> ...


*انت لسة هنا يا واد انا قولت انك جريت 
ايون قوم نام ومتنساش تغسل سنانك بالفرشة وتشرب اللبن :new2:
*


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اجدعان  اهدو بس
> انا هقوم انام اهوه وهسيبلكم العبه
> ال انتو بتلعبو اوى يعنى
> طيب العبو العبو
> ...




ههههههههههههه هما بردو والا انت يا كووووووووبه

يلا نكمل غدا بقي


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بكرة بقى يا موكا علشان هو خاف ياعينى *
> *الواد اتصدم ههههههههه*​


 بيطلعو منين دول يا بنتى بلاش انتى 
عارفة انا ممكن اعمل ايه :ranting::ranting:
هوريكى 
بس بكرا 
:t32::t32:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

*


رورو ايهاب قال:




بكرة بقى يا موكا علشان هو خاف ياعينى 
الواد اتصدم ههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههه اه اتصدم بجد :yahoo::yahoo:

بس شوفتي بيدعي عليا اذاي كل ده علشان انا مش بعرف انام ذي الناس العاديين يعني
ماشي يا جون 
ليك يوم يا ظالم :big74:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> بيطلعو منين دول يا بنتى بلاش انتى
> عارفة انا ممكن اعمل ايه :ranting::ranting:
> هوريكى
> بس بكرا
> :t32::t32:



*لا معرفش هتعمل ايه وعاوزة اشوف هههههههه
اجرى العب بعيد يا شاطر يلا هش هوينا الجو حر *



moky قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههههه اه اتصدم بجد :yahoo::yahoo:
> 
> ...


*سلامتك يا روحى طب ما انا زيك عاتى يعنى مش عيب هههه
متقلقيش ربنا هيخلصلك حقك 
ومش هيعرف ينام النهاردة ههههههه*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههههه
لو مسكتوش انتو التلاته 
هدعى عليكم 
هههههههههههههههههههه
اتهدو بقى يهدكم ربنا  هنطرد طردة جماعيه بوظنا العبه بتاعت الناس
يلا مين هيسائل


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا معرفش هتعمل ايه وعاوزة اشوف هههههههه*
> *اجرى العب بعيد يا شاطر يلا هش هوينا الجو حر *
> :spor22::spor22:
> 
> ...


:beee::beee:انا اساسا بسقط 
بس الفقرة دى احلى من فقرة الساحر 
:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

*انا اسال

مممممممممممممممم

ايه رأيك ف الجنان ؟؟؟​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> لو مسكتوش انتو التلاته
> هدعى عليكم
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*هههههههه خلاص انا منسحبة انا معرفكش يا واد انت *


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه خلاص انا منسحبة انا معرفكش يا واد انت *


 انا اصلآ معرفش نفسى 
انا مش عارفنى انا توهت منى انا مش انا 
:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> انا اصلآ معرفش نفسى
> انا مش عارفنى انا توهت منى انا مش انا
> :yahoo::yahoo:


*يا واد اتهد على حيلك بقى :t32:*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا واد اتهد على حيلك بقى :t32:*


 نسبه المشاهدة عماله بتزيد 
ههههههههههههههههه
7 زوار 
حاسس بمصيبه جايالى يالطيف يالطيف :smil12::smil12:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> نسبه المشاهدة عماله بتزيد
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 7 زوار
> حاسس بمصيبه جايالى يالطيف يالطيف :smil12::smil12:



*ههههههههه اللهى تتطرد يا بعيد ونرتاح منك :banned:*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه اللهى تتطرد يا بعيد ونرتاح منك :banned:*


 بعينيك  :beee::beee:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

*هسال انا و امري لله 

نفسك يومك انهاردة يبقى عامل اذاي ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *هسال انا و امري لله
> 
> نفسك يومك انهاردة يبقى عامل اذاي ؟؟؟؟​*


*نفسى افرح بجد
نفسى ادوق طعم 
الفرحة بجدا
نفسى اخف من اتعابى
الجسدية والروحية
نفسى ونفسى ونفسى
نفسى اشوف بابا يسوع
وارتمى فى حضنو
واشكيلو على كل شى فى حياتى
الحلو والمر كل شى 
نفسى اروح عند بابا يسوع
وونفسى يكون اخر يوم فى حياتى
بعد ما اروح اعترف واصلى القداس
واتناول من الاسرار المقدسة وبعد كدا
اقول تعالى يارب خدنى تعالى 
نفسى يارب اشكيلك نفسى احكيلك
امين ياررررررب 
ونفس السؤال*


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

نفسي يبقى يوم حلو و يعدي على خير
نفس السؤال


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

نفسى منزلش القهوة 
ههههههههههههههههههه
عندك تفسير لى بيحصل ؟؟؟


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

هو ايه دة اللي بيحصل ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

_*ولا اى حاجة ههههههههههههههه*_
_*لا بجد ايه اكتر احساس بيزعلك ؟*_​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

اكتر احساس بيزعلني ؟
الاحساس بالزعل بيزعلني 
نفسه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2013)

اما بحس اقرب الناس ليا تعبان بموووت من الزعل

صحيت الساعه كام النهارده؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههه مش فاكر 
هتنام تانى ؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2013)

لا معتقدش انا ماصدقت اظبط نومي

فطرت ايه ؟^(^​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا معتقدش انا ماصدقت اظبط نومي​
> 
> فطرت ايه ؟^(^​


ههههههههههههه
طعميه 
نفس السؤال


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

زبادي
و انتي ؟


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (26 أغسطس 2013)

انا لسه مفطرتش لغاية دلوقتى
نفسه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أغسطس 2013)

لوحد متعرفوش وطلب منك 10جنية سلف وانت عارف انها مش هاترجع تعمل اية


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> لوحد متعرفوش وطلب منك 10جنية سلف وانت عارف انها مش هاترجع تعمل اية




لو حسيت انه محتاجها هديهاله 

لكن لو شكله بيلف علي الكل بنفس الطريقه يبقي لا 

وانت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أغسطس 2013)

انا هلف علية واعرف عايزها لية وبعدين اقرر
لوحد شتم عليك من غير سبب؟


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> انا هلف علية واعرف عايزها لية وبعدين اقرر
> لوحد شتم عليك من غير سبب؟




هضايق طبعا لكن هساله ليه عملت كده واعرف الاسباب واوضحله لو كان في سوء تفاهم حصل

نفسك تعتذر لشخص؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> هضايق طبعا لكن هساله ليه عملت كده واعرف الاسباب واوضحله لو كان في سوء تفاهم حصل
> 
> نفسك تعتذر لشخص؟


*اعتزر لنفسى واقولها سامحينى لانى بظلمك كتير 

كلمة تقولها لحد بتحبه *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أغسطس 2013)

ما بحبش اعتزر لحد 
انا دايما اكون متمالك اعصابى كويس ساعت الغضب واكون في قمة التركيز 
لو حد جاب هدية كويسة وارسلها لك وانت متعرفوش هيكون اية رد فعلك؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اعتزر لنفسى واقولها سامحينى لانى بظلمك كتير
> 
> كلمة تقولها لحد بتحبه *​


منورانا
انت ربنا بعتك لى وانت غالي على 
لو  حد خطف من ازازة الحاجة الساقعة وانت في السوبر ماركت تعمل اية؟


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> منورانا
> انت ربنا بعتك لى وانت غالي على
> لو  حد خطف من ازازة الحاجة الساقعة وانت في السوبر ماركت تعمل اية؟




هههههههههههههه حلال عليه 

نفسك تشتري ايه قريب؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أغسطس 2013)

اسمنت وحديد وطوب وابنى البيت الثاني ثلاث طوابق
نفسة


----------



## soso a (26 أغسطس 2013)

عربيه ههههههههههه بس لما اتعلم السواقه الاول ده لو عرفت 

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## magedrn (26 أغسطس 2013)

موتوسيكل 
نفسك فى ايه يحصل وتتمناه يحصل قريب ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أغسطس 2013)

لوالمسيح جة وخبط على باب بيتك وفتحت اول كلمة هاتقولها-هاتقوليها اية؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أغسطس 2013)

magedrn قال:


> موتوسيكل
> نفسك فى ايه يحصل وتتمناه يحصل قريب ؟


السلام في مصر 
احلي امنية طلبتها واتحققت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أغسطس 2013)

magedrn قال:


> موتوسيكل
> نفسك فى ايه يحصل وتتمناه يحصل قريب ؟


السلام في مصر 
اية احلي امنية طلبتها واتحققت


----------



## soso a (26 أغسطس 2013)

تقريبا مش بتمنى شئ بسيب امورى لربنا وهو يرتبها وبتبقى احلى ترتيب 

ية احلي امنية طلبتها واتحققت​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أغسطس 2013)

ان اشتري موتوسيكل والحمد للة اشتريتة 
اية احلي اكلة بتحبها -بتحبيها؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أغسطس 2013)

> اية احلي اكلة بتحبها -بتحبيها؟



بحب الشعرية باللبن

بتقرا ايه فى الكتاب المقدس الايام دى ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> بحب الشعرية باللبن
> 
> بتقرا ايه فى الكتاب المقدس الايام دى ؟


 للاسف مش بقرا حاجة 
نفس السؤال


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

*

johna&jesus قال:




 للاسف مش بقرا حاجة 
نفس السؤال

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا بقرأ سفر الامثال 
معاه اصحاح من رسالة يوحنا الاولى 
و مزمورين 

سؤالي 
ايه اكتر ترنيمة قريبة لقلبك ؟؟؟​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أغسطس 2013)

> بتقرا ايه فى الكتاب المقدس الايام دى ؟



خلصت قضاة وهبدأ فى راعوث
والعهد الجديد هقرا الاصحاح 2 فى رسالة بطرس التانية

نقول نفس السؤال


----------



## soso a (26 أغسطس 2013)

رساله بولس الرسول الاولى الى اهل كورنثوس 

==========================

ايه ا لايه اللى اخدها قانون لحياتك ؟؟​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (26 أغسطس 2013)

استطيع كل شيء فى المسيح الذي يقوينى
نفسه


----------



## soso a (26 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> 
> انا بقرأ سفر الامثال
> معاه اصحاح من رسالة يوحنا الاولى
> ...



كتيررررررر 

وبحب قوى ياللى بديت الرحله معايا 

نفس السؤال


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أغسطس 2013)

*ترانيم كتير منها 
ياللى امامك حياتى لفاديا 
وانت معايا لهايدى 
لو حزننا مريم بطرس 
ترانيم كتير اوى 

اوقات بيجى عليك وقت تحس ان الدنيا سودة فى وشك 
تعمل ايه علشان تطلع من المود ده ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ترانيم كتير منها
> ياللى امامك حياتى لفاديا
> وانت معايا لهايدى
> لو حزننا مريم بطرس
> ...


*بسمع ترانيم معزية 
وبروح ااااانام فى نفس الوقت
ونفس السؤال*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)

*لا انا بفضل قاعدة عادى وبسمع ترانيم عادى

حد يسال 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أغسطس 2013)

ماهو اصعب شئ في الحياة بالنسبالك؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)

*انى اخسر حد كان كل حاجة

نفسه يابتول ؟
*​


----------



## soul & life (27 أغسطس 2013)

*الفراق .. اجبارى او اختيارى كلاهما بشع
الغدر  ..  الخداع .. الاستهانة بمعاناة الاخرين وبمشاعرهم

لو جتلك فرصة نخرج دلوات هتخرج مع مين وتحب تروح فين؟*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *الفراق .. اجبارى او اختيارى كلاهما بشع
> الغدر  ..  الخداع .. الاستهانة بمعاناة الاخرين وبمشاعرهم
> 
> لو جتلك فرصة نخرج دلوات هتخرج مع مين وتحب تروح فين؟*


اخرج اروح اي مكان خالي من الناس واستجم شوية لوحدي

حكمة بتؤمن بيها؟


----------



## soul & life (27 أغسطس 2013)

*دوام الحال من المحال*


*ايه اكتر بلد سمعت عنها ونفسك تروحها؟؟*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)

*لاتخدعك المظاهر 
فهدوء المقابر لايعنى
ان الجميع فى الجنة*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أغسطس 2013)

نفسي اوي اروح لبنان

مين مطربك اللي بتحب تسمعه اوي؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)

*لا مافيش بلد معينة كان نفسى اروح تركيا
بس لاخلاص مش عاوزة اروحها

مكان عاوزة تروحى دلوقتى حالا ؟
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)

*انا بحب اسمع رامى جمال وتامر عاشور 

اكتر كلمة بتحب تسمعها ؟
*​


----------



## soul & life (27 أغسطس 2013)

*ماما ليها معنى كبير اوى عندى خصوصا لما بسمعها من يوسف وناردين

بحب فيروز

لو جاتلك فلوس وحبيت تفكر فى مشروع ممكن تعمل ايه؟*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)

*ابنى كنيسة جديدة

لو ابنك قالك انا عاوز انزل مظاهرة هتعملى اية ؟
*​


----------



## soul & life (27 أغسطس 2013)

*عادى طبعا وعلفكرة هو نزل بالفعل كزا مرة مع باباه ومرات كنت معاهم

بتحب الصيف ولا الشتا؟*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)

*اى حاجة الاتنين حلوين
بس الصيف بيبقى حر اوى وانا بتعب فيه

عندك حساسية من اى نوع من الاكل ؟
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أغسطس 2013)

الفراوله

وانت؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)

*لا انا معنديش حساسية

حد يسال
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 أغسطس 2013)

تحب \ ي
تعمل أيه دلوقتي ؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 أغسطس 2013)

*نفسي اخرج اركب موتوسيكل

ده حلم حياتي هههههههههههههه

سؤالي 
اطلب اكلة دلفري 
ايه هي ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أغسطس 2013)

*بيتزا
بس انا اصلا مليش نفس اكل دلوقتى


حلمك اية ؟
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2013)

بحلم باللي ربنا كتبهولي : )

ايه اخر كتاب قريته؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 أغسطس 2013)

كتاب انطلاق الروح للبابا شنودة روووووعة 
سؤالي بقى ؟؟
اكتر حاجة بتميزك ف الحب ؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2013)

اني بحب بصدق بجد

اوصفلي مودك دلوقتي؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أغسطس 2013)

*مخنوقة ومش طايقة حد

نفسه ؟
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2013)

سلامتك ياغاليه

انا مودي عادي 

ايه اكتر حاجه بتريحك اما بتعملها؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أغسطس 2013)

*لما اسمع ترانيم

عاوز تعمل اية دلوقتى ؟
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (28 أغسطس 2013)

نفسى اموت بجد
نفسه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أغسطس 2013)

*نفسى اروح ازور بيتر

حد يسال
*​


----------



## GoGo No Way (28 أغسطس 2013)

انتو مبتعرفوش تسألو ولا ايه ....... انا بقالى شهر كل ما اخش ملاقيش سوال :\ .......

المهم .. مودك ايه دلوقتى ........


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 أغسطس 2013)

*مودي دلوقتي 
اني عايزة انام بس مبسوطة شوية
ف عايزة افرح اللي حواليا بأي طريقة 
وقاعدة بفكر اهو اذاي

سؤالي
تعمل ايه علشان تنسي اللي قدامك اي حزن ؟*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أغسطس 2013)

افكرة بانتصار يسوع علي الموت وكمان ان فى رجاء بالمسيح
ان يفك اي حزن 
اية الحاجة اللي بتفرحك اوي؟


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> افكرة بانتصار يسوع علي الموت وكمان ان فى رجاء بالمسيح
> ان يفك اي حزن
> اية الحاجة اللي بتفرحك اوي؟


وجود اصحابى جانبى 
نفس السؤال​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

*لما اكلم حد بحبه وغالى عليا
ولما انزل اتفسح مع حد من ساحبتى البنات 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

*اة نسيت السؤال

اية اكتر حاجة لما بتعملها بتبقى ندمان بعدها ؟
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *اة نسيت السؤال*​
> 
> *اية اكتر حاجة لما بتعملها بتبقى ندمان بعدها ؟*​


لما بزعل بابا يسوع منى 
مفيش حاجة تانى 
الباقى بقى عندى من نحيتهم لا مبالاة
نفس السؤال​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 أغسطس 2013)

*


johna&jesus قال:




لما بزعل بابا يسوع منى 
مفيش حاجة تانى 
الباقى بقى عندى من نحيتهم لا مبالاة
نفس السؤال​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اما غصب عني بزعل مامتي

سؤالي

احكيلنا موقف يضحك؟؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

ولد ىقال لابوة المدرس كل شوية يقولي ياغبي 
راح للمدرس  وقالة لية بتقول للولد ياغبي
طيب شوف بعينك 
قال للولد
روح شوفني في غرفة المعلمين 
ابو الولد ضرب الولد قلم وقال روح شوفة بسرعة 
هههههه 
اية الموقف اللي يخليك محرج؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

لما اجى اتكلم على حد والقيه فى قفايا :smile01

نفسه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

لما مخدش بالي من الاسماء كويس
اية الموقف اللي يخليك متعرفش تركز؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

*لما اكون بكلم مثلا واحدة صاحبتى واكون دخلت فى الموضوع اللى هى بتحكى فيه
وهوبا القيها دخلت فى هاتش تانى خالص

نفسه ؟
*​


----------



## soso a (29 أغسطس 2013)

ان اضايق وابقى عايز ارد واسكت نفسى علشان مغلطيش 

=============================
نفس السؤال ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

لما يكون عندي مشكلة 
اية اللي يخليك زهقان ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

*لما النت يكون مقطوع
والتى فى مفيهوش حاجة

نفسه ؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

الحر طبعا
والضيف اللي مش عايز يمشي وما بيسليش المجلس 
اية اللي ممكن يخليك تصحي الساعة 4 صباحا؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

*لو مش عاوزة انام هصحى ^_^

نفسه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

الشغل  بيخليني كل يوم اصحى في الميعاد دة
اية اللي يضحكك خالص كل ما تفتكرة؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

*لما بيتو كان يقول حاجة ومش تعجبنى
كنت ارفعله حواجبى
كان يقوالك هشليهم اللى بتلعبى بيهم دول :smile01


نفسه ؟*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

عندي قطة صغيرة بنت عمي مايكة فار في المصيدة وخايفة منة وجابت المصيدة 
انا جبت القطة والقطة كان الفار باكبر من حجمها وكانت هتكسر المصيدة علشان تطلعة 
اية اللي يخليكي ماترديش علي حد سالك؟


----------



## soso a (29 أغسطس 2013)

فى الغالب برد 

حتى لو كان ردى مش يعطى اجابه 

ارد رد احسسه انه مش ليه / ها دعوه 

اية اللي يخليكي ماترديش علي حد سالك؟
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (29 أغسطس 2013)

لا مبتحصلش
حتى لو مش هعرف ارد بقول مش عارفه وخلاص
اتمنيت انك تموت فمرة ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

_كتير 
اية الحاجة اللي تفر حك لما تشوفيها
_


----------



## soso a (29 أغسطس 2013)

> اتمنيت انك تموت فمرة ؟



هههههههههههه

امنيه لاء 

لانه شئ هيحصل اكيد فاتمناها ليه 

الامنيه بتبقى للشئ اللى مش هيحصل 

ههههههههههههههههه
=================

اتمنيت ترجع صغير تانى  



​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (29 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> _كتير
> اية الحاجة اللي تفر حك لما تشوفيها
> _



حاليا مش لاقية حاجة تفرحنى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (29 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> امنيه لاء
> 
> ...



كتيييييير
نفس السؤال


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

ياااااااااااةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة  
اين ايام لزتي وشبابى تراها تعود بعد الزهاب زاك عهد قد مضى وابعد شئ ان يرد الزمان عهد التصابي
اية اللى بتكررة كل يوم وما بتزهكش منة؟


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (29 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> ياااااااااااةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
> اين ايام لزتي وشبابى تراها تعود بعد الزهاب زاك عهد قد مضى وابعد شئ ان يرد الزمان عهد التصابي
> اية اللى بتكررة كل يوم وما بتزهكش منة؟


انى اروح الكنيسة
لو حد عزيز عليك اوى بيمر بظروف صعبة شوية
بس بيتعامل مع الناس كلها عادى بس جرحك اوى
هتكلمه عادى عشان ظروفه ولا هتبعد عنه


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> انى اروح الكنيسة
> لو حد عزيز عليك اوى بيمر بظروف صعبة شوية
> بس بيتعامل مع الناس كلها عادى بس جرحك اوى
> هتكلمه عادى عشان ظروفه ولا هتبعد عنه


طالما عزيز عليا يبقى لازم اكون جانبه
الصديق وقت الضيق
ايه اخبارك مع ربنا ؟؟​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (29 أغسطس 2013)

مقصرة معاه اوى
نفس السؤال


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

هاكلمة بس بحساب 
ولوكان عزيز اوي زي زوج او اخ اواخت يعني حد قريب يبقي اعاتبة واصفي اللي بينا لو كان صديق اوقريب 
اتكلم معاة بحزر
اكتبوا انتم السؤال


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

عامل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

كويس وانت


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

نشكر الله فنعمة

مش هتتجوز بقى:new6::new6:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

لما تبطل تغلس علي الصعايدة


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> لما تبطل تغلس علي الصعايدة


الصعايدة دى اجدع ناااااااااااس
حد يقدر يقول حاجة عليهم :smile01:smile01​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

لما ابني البيت 3 ادوار افكر 
علشان العروسة الشقة اللي تعجبها في اي دور تدفع تمنها


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> لما ابني البيت 3 ادوار افكر
> علشان العروسة الشقة اللي تعجبها في اي دور تدفع تمنها


 :thnk0001: 3
طيب 
اصلى بفكر انى ابنى 3 برضو 
بس غرف :new6::new6:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

لا يا حبيب قلبي انا اشتريت الارض من سنتين ومعاي فلوس تبني طابقين وامحر والعروسة تكمل  هي عليهاش حاجة خالص 
اقل حاجة تجيب العربية 
مش كدة برضو


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> لا يا حبيب قلبي انا اشتريت الارض من سنتين ومعاي فلوس تبني طابقين وامحر والعروسة تكمل  هي عليهاش حاجة خالص
> اقل حاجة تجيب العربية
> مش كدة برضو


ربنا يفرح قلبك يا حبى
ويرزقك ببن الحلال​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

وانت اية اخبارك عامل اية في حياتك


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> وانت اية اخبارك عامل اية في حياتك


 عامل جمعيه هقبضها حوالى 100 200 جنيه هشوف بقى 
مش عارف هعمل بيهم ايه:new6::new6:
تفتكر اجيب بيت مبنى 
ولا ارض وابنيها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

يا عم انا لي 7 سنين بعيد عن حبيبتي مصر 
تفتكر الغربة هينة 
ده ىعزاب 
المهم انا اكمللك بس زوت المتين شوية


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> يا عم انا لي 7 سنين بعيد عن حبيبتي مصر
> تفتكر الغربة هينة
> ده ىعزاب
> المهم انا اكمللك بس زوت المتين شوية


 لا انا هقولك زى الجخ مقال 
مانتيش حبيبتى من النهاردة حبيبتى ماتت
ههههههههههههه
ربك يدبر الصالح لكل ولاده يا حبى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

تئبرني ماحلاك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

بتسمع ايه دلوقتي؟​


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

مفيش 

===============

بتسمع ايه دلوقتي؟​ 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

_هتلاقيها فالموضوع هنااك_
_ههههههههههههههههه_
_الجو عامل ايه عندكم _​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

انا بسمع ترنمية لساتر ميخائيل

والجو عندنا حلو وهادي الي حدا ما

هتخرج النهارده ؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

نفسى  والله 
بس الحجة ترضى 
ههههههههههههه
نفس السؤال​


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

نو 

=============

رايك ايه 

هيضربوا سوريا ولا لاء ؟؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

ان شاء الله لاء

فطرت ايه؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

اكيد لاء

نفس السؤال​


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

> رايك ايه
> 
> هيضربوا سوريا ولا لاء ؟



ما انا برضوا بقول لاء 

==============

صحيتوا الساعه كام انهارده ؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ان شاء الله لاء​
> 
> فطرت ايه؟​


بما ان النهاردة صيام فانا فطرت طعمية بالبيض :t30::t30:
ههههههههههه
صايم ولا​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> ما انا برضوا بقول لاء ​
> ==============​
> صحيتوا الساعه كام انهارده ؟​


 انا لسا مصحتش 
على فكرة 
هههههههههه
فطرتى ايه بقى ؟؟؟؟


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

اكلت فطيره وشربت كوبايه شاى 

وصايمه حتى الان 



===================

نفس السؤال​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

ايه الاحراج ده
انا فطرت شاي ببلن ولانشون وجبنه : (

ايه الكلمة او الجمله اللي علي طول بترن في ودنك؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايه الاحراج ده
> 
> انا فطرت شاي ببلن ولانشون وجبنه : (​
> ايه الكلمة او الجمله اللي علي طول بترن في ودنك؟​


لا حسب الموقف:t30::t30:
ههههههههههههههههه
الشخص القريب ليك ؟؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 أغسطس 2013)

*


واثقه فيك يارب قال:



ايه الاحراج ده
انا فطرت شاي ببلن ولانشون وجبنه : (

ايه الكلمة او الجمله اللي علي طول بترن في ودنك؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اليومين دول كلمة ابونا يسطس الأنطوني نشكر الله
ايه احساسك دلوقتي ؟

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

مفيش احساس بأي حااجه

جمله تحب توجهها لحد هي ايه ولمين؟​


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يحافظ عليكم ويساعدكم ويفرح قلبكم 

لكل واحد متعرض للخطر 
وكل واحد فى قلبه حزن 

======================

جمله تحب توجهها لحد هي ايه ولمين​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مفيش احساس بأي حااجه​
> 
> جمله تحب توجهها لحد هي ايه ولمين؟​


ههههههههههههههه
الدنيا بتلهى الناس بتبعد ناس عن ناس
:t30::t30:
لمين دى بقى اسرار 
نفس السؤال​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 أغسطس 2013)

*


واثقه فيك يارب قال:



مفيش احساس بأي حااجه

جمله تحب توجهها لحد هي ايه ولمين؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...



انهاردة شوفت موضوع لأستاذ صوت صارخ 
خلاني نفسي اقوله
نفسي كل الناس يتعلمو المحبة اللي ف قلبك 
ربنا يعوضك كتير
انت بجد مافيش ذيك 

اكتب جملة ف السما 
الناس كلها هتشوفها .

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

بحبك يااااارب

نفس السؤال​


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

المحبه لا تسقط ابدا 
ليتنا نقتنيها بقلوبنا 
اكتبها بكل لغات العالم 
======================
*اكتب جملة ف السما 
الناس كلها هتشوفها .*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> المحبه لا تسقط ابدا
> ليتنا نقتنيها بقلوبنا
> اكتبها بكل لغات العالم
> ======================
> ...


جنب بحبك يارب اللي كتبها قبل كدا

هتكتب لسه بحبك اووي

نفس السؤال بقا الله؟:t9:


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

الله ما جاوبنا غيروا بقى ههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

بتسمع ايه دلوقتى ؟؟؟
او قول حاجة بتضحك ​


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

ناو ترنيمه غالى عليك 

الضحك لسه ضحكه جامد على موقف حصل بالبيت 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ولسه بضحك 

=========================
بتسمع ايه دلوقتى ؟؟؟
او قول حاجة بتضحك 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> ناو ترنيمه غالى عليك ​
> 
> الضحك لسه ضحكه جامد على موقف حصل بالبيت
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ولسه بضحك ​
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

نفس اخبار الزهق بالظبببط  : (

نفسك في ايه دلوقتي؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> نفس اخبار الزهق بالظبببط  : (​
> 
> نفسك في ايه دلوقتي؟​


نفسى انزل الشغل 
او يجيلى استدعا لسينا 
:smi420:
طيب اوالزهق عامل  ايه على حسك ؟؟؟:new6::new6:​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (30 أغسطس 2013)

قاعد وواخد راحته على الاخر وبيسلم عليك كمان
نفس السؤال


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> قاعد وواخد راحته على الاخر وبيسلم عليك كمان
> نفس السؤال


لا انا طردته من على الباب
قولتله الملل محتل البيت كله 
:new6::new6::new6:
مهتم بدخول الدراسة 
؟؟​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (30 أغسطس 2013)

يعنى مش فارقه اوى
نفسه


----------



## kalimooo (30 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (30 أغسطس 2013)

ايه الغيره دى مينفعش كده 
طاب حد يسال بقى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2013)

هو فية اية السوال فين كل واحد يقول نفسة او حد يسال
لو حد جارك كان عندة فر ح والناس مالية الشارع و اهل العريس بيضربوا نار اية هيكون شعورك؟


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> هو فية اية السوال فين كل واحد يقول نفسة او حد يسال
> لو حد جارك كان عندة فر ح والناس مالية الشارع و اهل العريس بيضربوا نار اية هيكون شعورك؟


30:30:30:
لو عندك ميت وفرح هتروح فين ؟؟؟​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2013)

يتاجل الفرح طبعا 
جاوب على السؤال يا معلم 
ولا عايز اية بس 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2013)

كلة نام 
محدش صاحى 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

انا موجووووووووووود​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2013)

يا هلا بالطيب ىالغالي 
ا
اهلين وسهلين 
اصب لك قهوة ولا تجاوب علي سؤال احن
​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (31 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> 30:30:30:
> لو عندك ميت وفرح هتروح فين ؟؟؟​



                طبعا هاروح الميت 

             انا اساسا مابحبش الافراح 

-----------
السؤال
-----------
ايهما اوفر ولماذا ؟؟؟
ان تعزم واحد صاحبك على السينما مرتين .
او ان تعزم اتنين صحابك على السينما مرة واحدة .


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*انى مااعزمش حد خالص هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (31 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *انى مااعزمش حد خالص هههههههههههههه
> *​


ده ما يبقاش اسمه توفير 
يبقى اسمه بخل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*طيب لية كدة بس
هبقى اعزمهم على الكورنيش واجيب ذرة وفيشار ههههههههه
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *طيب لية كدة بس*
> 
> *هبقى اعزمهم على الكورنيش واجيب ذرة وفيشار ههههههههه*​


 :new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*اطلب اكلة دلفري 
ايه هي ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

فراخ مشوية وطبق شوربة ..
ـــــــــــــــــ
إيه الصفات اللي اتغيرت في شخصيتكـ منذ وقت قريب سواء كانت إيجابية أو سلبية ؟؟
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 سبتمبر 2013)

بدات افهم الحياه والناس اكتر وبتعلم 


بتفكر في ايه دلوقتي .؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2013)

فراخ مشوية عالصبح : )

الساذاجه
كنت ساذجه اووي زمان وبصدق اي حاجه بسهولة
وبطلت اصدق اي حاجه حتي لو كانت حقيقيه كمان هههه

راضي علي نفسك بنسبة كام %؟​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 سبتمبر 2013)

40%


نفس السؤال..؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2013)

50%

ايه الاغنيه اللي بتفضل تدندنها طول مانت قاعد؟​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (1 سبتمبر 2013)

عايزه ايه يادنيا
نفس السؤال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2013)

لفي بينا يادنيا هههه

فطرت ايه النهارده ؟^,^​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لفي بينا يادنيا هههه​
> 
> فطرت ايه النهارده ؟^,^​


المرة الاولى ولا:beee::beee: التانيه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههه
لا فطرت ايه بين المرتين


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> 
> لا فطرت ايه بين المرتين
> ...


 لا مكلتش حاجة :beee::beee::beee:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2013)

خسارة طب وماجوعتش

انت بتعمل ايه في حياتك؟​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 سبتمبر 2013)

حاجات كتير مش هقولهالك طبعا ^__^

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2013)

وانا بعمل حاجات اكتر ومش هقولك اساسا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




منك لله تقولها لمين؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وانا بعمل حاجات اكتر ومش هقولك اساسا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


لواحدة اعرفها كدا 
ومش هقوليك عليها طبعآ 
:beee::beee::beee:
 ايه الاخبار فالبلد عندك دلوقتى​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

أشكر ربنا، هدوء - داخل المنطقة -
_______________

*[FONT=&quot]لو فكرت تنمي نفسك روحياً هتعمل ايه؟[/FONT]*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 سبتمبر 2013)

ايمان بوعود الله خلو ه يومية مع المسيح 
تسبيح وترنيم طول اليوم اواجة محاربات ابليس بالايات المكتوبة فى كلمة الله
احب الناس حتى عدوية واتمنالة الخير 
افرح لما تيجي تجربة من عدو الخير 
وانتصر عليها بكل قوة وسلطان 
وحاجات تاني كتير
نفس السؤال؟
​


----------



## چاكس (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*مش فاهم السؤال ..
ايه هو اخر كتاب قرأته ؟*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 سبتمبر 2013)

الكتاب المقدس 
انت عامل اية دلوقت؟
​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (1 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> الكتاب المقدس
> انت عامل اية دلوقت؟
> ​



عامل بامية وفراخ 
كنت عاوز اعمل كمان رز  بس  كبرت دماغى 
----------------
سؤالى ماحدش جاوب عليه


> السؤال
> -----------
> ايهما اوفر ولماذا ؟؟؟
> ان تعزم واحد صاحبك على السينما مرتين .
> او ان تعزم اتنين صحابك على السينما مرة واحدة .


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

كويس
ههههههههههه
في علم النفس |
سبب عدم قدرتك على إخراج شخص يشغل تفكيرك 
 هو أن الشخص يفكر بك
صح دا ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 سبتمبر 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> عامل بامية وفراخ
> كنت عاوز اعمل كمان رز  بس  كبرت دماغى
> ----------------
> سؤالى ماحدش جاوب عليه


اعزم واحد  مرتين 
المرة التانية 
هايدفع هو على الاقل 
التسالي لب وفشار


صح


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (1 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> اعزم واحد  مرتين
> المرة التانية
> هايدفع هو على الاقل
> التسالي لب وفشار
> ...


الاوفر ان اعزم اثنين صحابى على السينما مرة واحدة

اذا عزمت اثنين  اصحابى مرة واحدة سأتكلف ثلاث تذاكر سينما .
اما اذا عزمت واحد صاحبى مرتين سأتكلف اربع تذاكر سينما اصل فى المرة الاولى تذكرتين انا وهو والمرة الثانية تذكرتين ايضا ( اصل مش معقول هاعزمه ومش هادخل معاه )
-------------
حد يسأل سؤال


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 سبتمبر 2013)

انت عامل فرخ بجد​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش مش فاهم السؤال !!
ــــــــــــــ

ماذا عن الكتاب المقدس (مدى إهتمامكـ به، أكثر ما تحبه فيه، أكثر القصص فيه المؤثرة في حياتكـ) ؟؟؟
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 سبتمبر 2013)

الكتاب المقدس هو الدستور المنظم لحياتى 
عصاي وعكازي 
المصداقية 
القصة المؤثرة قصة يوسف الصديق 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

عمركـ حسيت بالضــعـف ؟؟  ​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (8 سبتمبر 2013)

كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه كلمة حنة بفتح الحاء تسمع مذكرة وبكسرها تسمع مؤنثة؟

بدليل في راجل اسمه حنة

وست اسمها حنة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> ليه كلمة حنة بفتح الحاء تسمع مذكرة وبكسرها تسمع مؤنثة؟
> 
> بدليل في راجل اسمه حنة
> 
> وست اسمها حنة



لا مش حنه الولد بيكون كدا حنا 
اختصار يوحنا 
دا اللي اعرفه ^_^


اكتر حاجه بتدايقك لما بتكون بتتكلم مع حد
كلمه اسلوب نظره اي حاجه ؟
​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لا مش حنه الولد بيكون كدا حنا
> 
> اختصار يوحنا
> دا اللي اعرفه ^_^​
> ...


 لا الصراحة مش عارف 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:smile02:smile02
نفس السؤال


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> لا الصراحة مش عارف
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:smile02:smile02
> نفس السؤال



هههههههههههههه

لو ولد بتدايق لما بيبص في عنيا
واي حد لما بيكذب ويعمل نفسه ذكي ^_^


نفسك تقول ايه لربنا دلوقتي ؟
​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (9 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> لو ولد بتدايق لما بيبص في عنيا
> واي حد لما بيكذب ويعمل نفسه ذكي ^_^
> ...


هاقوله
الى متى يارب تنسانى ؟ الى الانقضاء
حتى متى تصرف وجهك عنى ؟ 
الى متى اردد هذه المشورات فى نفسى وهذا الاوجاع فى قلبى ؟؟؟؟؟
---------
نفس السؤال


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> هاقوله
> الى متى يارب تنسانى ؟ الى الانقضاء
> حتى متى تصرف وجهك عنى ؟
> الى متى اردد هذه المشورات فى نفسى وهذا الاوجاع فى قلبى ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


اقوله محتجالك 

تقول ايه لانسان خانك ؟


​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اقوله محتجالك ​
> 
> تقول ايه لانسان خانك ؟​


ليك يوم يا ظااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالم:99::99::99:
ههههههههههههههه
لما تحب تصالح حد مزعلك​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ليك يوم يا ظااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالم:99::99::99:
> ههههههههههههههه
> لما تحب تصالح حد مزعلك​



هههههههههههه
لو قريب ليا اغلس عليه :ura1:
لكن لو مش اوي ارمي بالكلام عليه بهزار 
لكن لو مزعلني اوووي بلاش اقول هعمل ايه:act19:
قال اصالحه قال ههههههههه


نفس السؤال ؟
​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> لو قريب ليا اغلس عليه :ura1:
> لكن لو مش اوي ارمي بالكلام عليه بهزار
> ...



هديله بالبكس فمناخيره :08:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الاخبار ؟؟

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هديله بالبكس فمناخيره :08:
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه الاخبار ؟؟
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههه

هو دا السؤال :t9:ههههههه

الاخبار ذي الاهرام :heat:

تحب تقول كلمه لحد نفسك تشوفه بس مش هينفع
تقوله ايه ؟؟
​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> هو دا السؤال :t9:ههههههه​
> الاخبار ذي الاهرام :heat:
> ...


وحشتينى اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى اوى اوى 
ووحشتنى اياميك 
نفس السؤال​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> وحشتينى اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى اوى اوى
> ووحشتنى اياميك
> نفس السؤال​




اقول لكذا حد
وحشتوني اوووي بجد *_*


تحب تقول لمين ربنا يسامحك ؟؟
وبلاش غش في الاسئله :99:
​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اقول لكذا حد
> 
> وحشتوني اوووي بجد *_*​
> 
> ...


قولتها  خلاص
حاضر
تقول لمين ربنا يسمحك​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> قولتها  خلاص
> حاضر
> تقول لمين ربنا يسمحك​



هههههههههه
الله !!
أقول لواحده صحبتي مطلعه عنيا :t26:

تحب توجهه كلمه لحد
لو مفيش نفسك تعمل ايه دلوقتي علطووول ؟؟
​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> الله !!
> أقول لواحده صحبتي مطلعه عنيا :t26:​
> ...


اوجه كلمة لحدايه 
ههههههههههه
بجد معرفتى بيكى قليله 
بس بحترميك وبعزيك بجد اوى 
وليكى مكانه كبيرة فقلبى 
بجد 
وجهلى كلمة بقى :closedeye​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اوجه كلمة لحدايه
> ههههههههههه
> بجد معرفتى بيكى قليله
> بس بحترميك وبعزيك بجد اوى
> ...



هههههههههههه
اوجهه لمين :gy0000:ههههههههه
عارف هقول ايه :08:


لو سألت نفسك سؤال دلوقتي هتقول ايه ؟؟
​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> اوجهه لمين :gy0000:ههههههههه
> عارف هقول ايه :08:​
> ...


انتا وحش كدا ليه ؟؟

سؤالى بقى 
اكتر حاجة بتفرحيك​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> انتا وحش كدا ليه ؟؟
> 
> سؤالى بقى
> اكتر حاجة بتفرحيك​



مفيش حاجه معينه:99:

اكتر كلمه لو شخص قالك عليها تزعل اووي ؟؟

​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> مفيش حاجه معينه:99:​
> 
> اكتر كلمه لو شخص قالك عليها تزعل اووي ؟؟​


مبقتش ازعل  من حد
بتحب ؟؟؟:closedeye:closedeye​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> مبقتش ازعل  من حد
> بتحب ؟؟؟:closedeye:closedeye​



:heat:لاطبعاا :99:

تطلب ايه من ربنا دلوقتي 
​


----------



## elamer1000 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*زوجة صالحة حسب ارادته*

*نفس السؤال*

*+++*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

بطلب منه ان يتصرف مع شخصيه كدا 



تحب تقول لمين 
بكره تندم ياجميل *_^
ههههه ؟؟؟

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بطلب منه ان يتصرف مع شخصيه كدا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


لحد خسرني
بقوله بالفم المليان بكره تندم ياوحش بقا مش ياجميل هههه

تقول لمين
نسيانك صعب اكيد؟


----------



## elamer1000 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*للى فى بالى*

*نفس لسؤال*

*+++*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

اقولها لبابا واخويا الله يرحمهم

تقول لمين انت متلزمنيش ؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اقولها لبابا واخويا الله يرحمهم
> 
> تقول لمين انت متلزمنيش ؟​



لوحده كانت صحبتي:11azy:

نفس السؤال ؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

اقولها لواحد كان صحبتي هههههه

تقول لمين اتقي ربنا فيا : ( ؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه
لناس كتير
نفس السؤال​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

لناس كدا 

تقول لمين 
مستحيل ابعد عنك ؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

اقولها لاخوان
ولكا ظالم ومفتري

بتعمل ايه دلوقتي؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لناس كدا
> 
> تقول لمين
> مستحيل ابعد عنك ؟
> ​


لربنا

سؤالي فوق


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*ممكن العب معاكوا *​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اقولها لاخوان
> 
> ولكا ظالم ومفتري​
> بتعمل ايه دلوقتي؟​


 بلعب كورة فالشارع :t30::t30::t30:
كلت كام مرة النهاردة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههه طيب حاسب عربيان الناس

اكلت 3 مرات وحوالي 5 مرات تصبيره
غير الحلويات والمشروبات

بتفكر في ايه؟​


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

امممممممممممممممممم بفكر في الشغل بتاع بكره

وااااااااااااااااااااااء

وانت؟


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> امممممممممممممممممم بفكر في الشغل بتاع بكره
> 
> وااااااااااااااااااااااء
> 
> وانت؟


هههههههههه
بفكر فخروجة بكراااااااا
نفس السؤال


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههههه
> بفكر فخروجة بكراااااااا
> نفس السؤال




:smil8::smil8:


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> :smil8::smil8:


 :t30::t30::t30::t30:
برجولة 
برجولة برجولة


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :t30::t30::t30::t30:
> برجولة
> برجولة برجولة




يا بختك

طيب الساعه كام يمكن اجي:99:


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> يا بختك
> 
> طيب الساعه كام يمكن اجي:99:


 لالا  هنعمل عيد ميلاد والحاجة على الاد 
ههههههههههههه :t30::t30::t30:


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> لالا  هنعمل عيد ميلاد والحاجة على الاد
> ههههههههههههه :t30::t30::t30:




ههههههههههههههه اوك


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه اوك


 30:30:30:30:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

قلقان من ايه؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مش قلقان
انتى قلقانه
ههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههه
لا انا مش قلقانه

طب بتخاف من ايه؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههه
> 
> لا انا مش قلقانه​
> طب بتخاف من ايه؟​


الاول كا ن الفراق 
دلوقتى بقى الادوار العاليا 
نفس السؤال​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

بخاف من الموت
بس مش بخاف منه عليا
بخاف منه عاللي حواليا ...

مشتاق لأيه؟​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)

لحلم يتحقق

واشتري فيلا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك
فين السؤال​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)

انا قولت هشتري فيلا 
وانت هتشتري اية؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)

لو معاك 500 الف 
هتعمل بيهم اية ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بكره الفلوس اووي
وبحس اني مش محتجالها خالص
عشان كدا هتبرع بيهم للي محتاجهم

بتزعل من اية؟​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

لاعبوني معاكو بقي​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

يلا اتفضل العب
بتزعل من ايه؟​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)

دا الملعب فاضي يا كبير
اسيبك دلوقت انا رايح الشغل 
لما اجي بقي


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*بزعل من البرود والتجاهل *

*اتمنيت تكون ايه؟*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*عصــــــــفورة

لو معاك وررقه وقلم تكتب ايه ولمين؟
*​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*اممممممممممممممممم*
*اكتب كان نفسي اتنفس هواكي *

*لحد  في السكرته *

*نفس السؤال ليكي *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههه
اكتب ربنا يوفقك
في السكرته برضو هههه

اكلتك المفضله ايه؟​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*اي اكل بأكله*

*مين نفسك تقوله متأسف*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

لأي حد انا غلتط في حقه بقصد او بغير قصد

تقول لمين سامحني؟​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

لواحد زميلي في العمل 

مين البابا اللي قبل البابا كيرلس​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> لواحد زميلي في العمل
> 
> مين البابا اللي قبل البابا كيرلس​


ده اختبار ؟ هههههه

البابا يوساب التاني

مين شفيعك؟


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*مار جرجس *
*ليه التلاميذ في العشاء الاخير عندما تناولوا جسد المخلص *
*ما كانوش صائمين ؟*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

لا احنا كدا هنهزر صح : )​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*طب نغير *

*تتمنا ايه من ربنا في هذا الصباح *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

بتمني انه يعملي الصالح  حسب مشيئته

مين بقا البابا اللي كان قبل البابا يوساب التاني ؟ : )​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*البابا مكاريوس *

*معاك رساله عتاب لحد *
*تبعتها لمين *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

اعتب عادنيا والزمن !

معاك وردها تقدمها لمين؟​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*اهديها لاختي بتول *
*موبيلك نوعه ايه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا شكرا : )






مطربك المفضل ؟​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*عمرو دياب*

*مرنمك المفضل*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

هايدي منتصر
بولس ملاااااااااااك

فيلم اجنبي بتحبه
وفيلم عربي
؟​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*اجنبي   فالكيري*
*عربي   الرجل الثاني *

*عايز تدبر مقلب لحد معين تعمل في ايه؟؟ واخد بالك!!*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههه ياساتر يارب
انا ماليش في المقالب

حكمة بتؤمن بيها؟​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*احترس من كل من اقترب من الارض *

*اسم بنت من غير نقط*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

موكي : )

اسم ولد بنقط ؟​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*كوازاكي *
*هع هع هع هع *

*اسم عضو معانا لو قلبته يديك نفس المعني *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *كوازاكي *
> *هع هع هع هع *
> 
> *اسم عضو معانا لو قلبته يديك نفس المعني *​


رورو هههههههههه

اسم حيوان يبتدي بحرف ال ث


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *رورو هههههههههه*
> 
> *اسم حيوان يبتدي بحرف ال ث*




*لاء مش رورو *

*ها فكري كدا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

مش قادره اركز
قول انت وامرك لله : )​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*يالهوي *​ 


*

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *يالهوي *​
> 
> 
> *
> ...


ادددددددددددددده ده انا : )
تصدق صح


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*بأمانه !!!!!!*
*رقم 7 بتمسكها بيسوع المسيح *

*اكل بتكرهه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

مفيش اكل بكرهه
باكل كل حاجه
الا التين البرشومي

ايه مشكلة حياتك؟​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*ان انا مش باكل طبيخ !!*

*بتعمل ايه لما تكون وحداني *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ابقي وحدانيه ازاي وانا معايا يسوع المسيح؟

مين مثلك الاعلي في الحياه؟
في القديسين؟
في المنتدي؟
​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*القديسين.....مار جرجس*
*المنتدي ......بابا صوت *

*اخر مره دموعك نزلت فيها وعلي ايه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

من قريب حوالي اسبوع
اخواتي كانوا زعلانين من بعض
وقعدت اعيط عشان يتصالحوا
واتصالحواالحمد لله : )

وانت ؟​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*امبارح علي صديقي مش عارف انا عملته ايه *

*امتي بتحس انك ضعيف *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

اما مقدرش اوصل لحلمي وهدفي

امتي اخر مره فرحت من قلبك؟​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*لاء لسه مش جاني الاحساس ده ولا اعرفوش *

*تعمل ايه لوحد احرجك جــــــــــــــــــامد*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

همشي من قدامه بسرعه
لاني اما بتحرج وشي بيحمر وممكن اعيط ههههه

تعمل ايه لو كان معاك حاجه غالية اوي اوي
وضاعت منك ؟​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*لو انسان هاحزن جامد*
*لوحاجه عاديه عادي *

*مين نفسك تشوفه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

انسان كان عزيز علي قلبي اووي اووي

ايه اللي بيعصبك؟​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*الانسان البارد*

*موقف لن تنساه طول حياتك *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 سبتمبر 2013)

موقف حصلى امبارح كدة

نفسه ؟


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*كنت داخل علي كمين ونسيت المحفظه بالرخص*
*وداخل وعارف ان هما هايوقفوني ويحبسوني انا والبيك *
*وكان قدامي عربيه *
*وفي لحظه لقيت الكمين كله بيجري علي العربيه *
*والضابط شاورلي وقالي عدي بسرعه بسرعه *
*ببص علي العربيه لاقيت السواق قاتل نفسه !!!!!*
*قمت متشقلب انا والبيك علي الاسفلت *


*مين اقرب حد ليك في الدنيا دي (في الارض)*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ماما واخواتي

مثل بتؤمن بيه؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 سبتمبر 2013)

اممممممممممممممممممم حد بحبه
واصحبتى نور
بموت فيها اوى هى وهايدى

اكتر كلمة بتحب تسمعها ؟


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ماما واخواتي*​
> 
> *مثل بتؤمن بيه؟*​





*ماليش في الامثال  انا في حالي وخلاص *

*ايه الاغنيه اللي بتحس ان كلامها انتا عايز تقوله بجد*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 سبتمبر 2013)

كلمات اغنية برتاح معاك بحبها اوى الاغنية دى

فيلم بتحبه اوى ؟


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*اجنبي اسمه فاليكري*

*وهانعيد سؤالك *
*كلمه تحب تسمعها كل يوم *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 سبتمبر 2013)

بحبك ياموكوسة
ههههههههه

اكلة بتحبها اوى ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

بيتزا
حيوان بتحبه؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 سبتمبر 2013)

الكلب
اممممممممممممم
اكتر مغنى بتحبه ؟


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*الفس بريسلي*

*وانتا *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 سبتمبر 2013)

دا مغنى ؟
ماشى ماعلينا
انا بحب رامى جمال

اكتر كلمة بتحب تسمعها ؟


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*وحشتني *

*معاك حزمه بصل تديها لمين *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 سبتمبر 2013)

لواحدة صاحبتى فى الكلية بس هشممها ليها هههههههههههههههههه
نفسه ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (24 سبتمبر 2013)

لنفسى  

نفسه ..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2013)

معايا حزمة بصل ههديها لماما ونجيب كليو رينجه جنبها ونعيش بقا 

لزمة عندك؟"يعني كلمة بتقولها كتير في وسط كلامك"​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

يا سلااام
أصل 
تمام​
إيه اول حاجة بتفكرى فيها لما زميلكـ بالجامعة يطلب رقم تليفونكـ ؟​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

بتتصرف ازاي لما تقابل شخصية في حياتك رغم انك بتعزها بس مش بترتاح معاها في الكلام ؟؟؟!!​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*بقلل كلامي خاااالص 
ساعات فيه ناس مش بترتاح غير مع الناس اللي شبهها 
ضحكهم هزارهم و كدة 
لو حد انا بعزه لكن هو مش شبهي 
هقلل كلمي معاه بس معزته ف قلبي موجودة 

سؤالي 
ايه معنى شريك حياتك ؟​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> *بقلل كلامي خاااالص
> ساعات فيه ناس مش بترتاح غير مع الناس اللي شبهها
> ضحكهم هزارهم و كدة
> لو حد انا بعزه لكن هو مش شبهي
> ...




هيبقا كل حاجه ليا في الدنيا:11azy:


نفس السؤال ؟:hlp:
​


----------



## kawasaki (14 أكتوبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> *هيبقا كل حاجه ليا في الدنيا:11azy:*
> 
> 
> 
> *نفس السؤال ؟:hlp:*​






*شريك حياتي *

*يعني انا *


*بتشوف عيوبك؟ *
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*بشوفها واضحة وبحاول على قد ماقدر اغيرها 

سؤالي

اكتر مشهد ف فيلم لما بتشوفه 
بتحس انه متفصل عليك ؟​*


----------



## kawasaki (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*ممكن فيلم فاليكري *
*لما توم ضحي بكل سعادته من اجل اللي بيحبهم ومات *

*لو الناس معانداك تعمل ايه ؟*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*لو انا صح 
مايهمنيش حد 

المهم احس ان ربنا راضي عني
و اني ماشي ف طريقه 

ماحدش هيعرف يرضي الناس 

المهم نرضي ربنا 
و نحس براحة بال و ضمير بس كدة 

سؤالي 

اكتب موقف ضحكك اوووووي؟​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أكتوبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> *لو انا صح
> مايهمنيش حد
> 
> المهم احس ان ربنا راضي عني
> ...


مش فاكرة موقف معين
انما اخر مره ضحكت اووي كان من قريب مع رورو
 عالميل:t31:

ايه السؤال اللي اما بتتسأله مبتعرفش تجاوب عليه؟:hlp:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش فاكرة موقف معين
> انما اخر مره ضحكت اووي كان من قريب مع رورو
> عالميل:t31:
> 
> ايه السؤال اللي اما بتتسأله مبتعرفش تجاوب عليه؟:hlp:​


*بتفكرينى ليه ده انا لسة بضحك من ساعتها ههههههههه 
لا بجاوب على اى سؤال 
اكتر حاجة تزعلك من حد غالى عليك ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بتفكرينى ليه ده انا لسة بضحك من ساعتها ههههههههه
> لا بجاوب على اى سؤال
> اكتر حاجة تزعلك من حد غالى عليك ؟؟؟
> *​


هههههههههههه

اكتر حاجه تزعلني منه انه مش يقدرني 

كلمة ايه نفسك تسمعها من مين.؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> اكتر حاجه تزعلني منه انه مش يقدرني
> 
> كلمة ايه نفسك تسمعها من مين.؟​


*نفسى اسمع مغفورة لكى خطاياكى من ربنا ياااااااااه 
انا عارفه انه حلم بس يمكن يتحقق 
مودك ايه دلوقتى ؟؟
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نفسى اسمع مغفورة لكى خطاياكى من ربنا ياااااااااه
> انا عارفه انه حلم بس يمكن يتحقق
> مودك ايه دلوقتى ؟؟
> *​


ربنا يغفرلنا كلنا يارب

مودي معقول مش حلو ومش وحش

بتسمع اي دلوقتي؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ربنا يغفرلنا كلنا يارب
> 
> مودي معقول مش حلو ومش وحش
> 
> بتسمع اي دلوقتي؟​


*بسمع بعد الليالى عمرو دياب 
تقول ايه لحد بتحبه ؟؟
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بسمع بعد الليالى عمرو دياب
> تقول ايه لحد بتحبه ؟؟
> *​


ربنا يخليك ليا:08:

ايه اكتر حاجه شاغله تفكيرك؟
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

الشغل والمنتدي
والسفر
اية اكترحاجة بتكرها -بتكرهيها؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

الجهل والفقر ......


عبّر عن أو أوصف المكان اللي مرسوم في مخيلتك وبتتمنى تقضي حياتك الزوجية فيه ؟؟؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*

+Sameh+ قال:



الجهل والفقر ......


عبّر عن أو أوصف المكان اللي مرسوم في مخيلتك وبتتمنى تقضي حياتك الزوجية فيه ؟؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا اولا 
بحب اووووووي اوووووي ان اي مكان هيجمعني بشريك حياتي هيبقى جنة 
حتى لو شقة صغننة خاااااالص على قدنا 
و على حسب ظروفه هتبقى ايه 
واي مكان احنا ممكن نحوله لاي حاجة ف احلامنا و مخيلتنا بحبنا البعض 

لكن بما ان الاحلام و الخيال مش بفلوس 
فانا هحلم بقى و اقولك 
انا بحلم ببيت هادي ف مكان جميل 
بيطل على زرع و خضرة 
و قريب من البحر 

بحلم ان المكان ده الناس اللي فيه كلهم يبقوا طيبين اوووي و جواهم ربنا 
و يكون فيه سلام كدة 

بحلم ان يكون بيت الزوجية ده 
عبارة عن مجموعة ذكريات 
يعني اعمل ف كل ركن فيه مجموعة من الصور اللي اتصورناها 
في خروجة او رحلة 
او حفلة 
صور كلها ذكريات مفرحة و عزيزة علينا 

بحلم بيه يكون  دافي اووووووووووي و اعمل فيه الدفاية اللي بالخشب دي 
علشان بحب شكلها اوووووووي ههههههه

انا لو قولتلك الاحلام بتاعتي مش هتكفي تلت اربع صفح يا سامح 

دي اجابة مختصرة ههههههههههههه

سؤالي 
اوصف حلم ليك ؟ لا يمكن تتنازل عن تحقيقه ؟




​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههه ومالو ومالو !!
ربنا يحققلك حلمك ياستي 



هدفي اللي مش هتنازل عن تحقيقه بعد قربي أكتر من ربنا هو اني أكون سبب في سعادة شريكة حياتي 


أكتر لعبة كانت عجباك وانت طفل صغير ؟؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

سوبر ماريو

حاجة صعب تحقيقها بالنسبة ليك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*اني ارجع طفلة تاني
قول للزمان ارجع يا زمان 

سؤالي
اكتر شخص قريب ليك حاليا ؟*​


----------



## magdyzaky (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنااااا بس والحمد لله ههههههه

الماتش هيتلع على انهى قناة النهاردة ماتش غانا ومصر ياريت حد يقولى


----------



## kawasaki (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*شخص انا بحبه جدا *
*وانا عارف انه بيحبني *​ 

*بتتمني ايه ؟*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

بتمني اني اشوفك 
وانتا؟
​


----------



## magdyzaky (15 أكتوبر 2013)

وانتا اية ياعم انت  ههههههههههههه

واضح شوية 

الماتش هيتلعب  على انهى قناة ماتش غانا ومصر ؟


----------



## kawasaki (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*ما انا قولتلك *
*اول ما تيجي مصر ياصاحبي *​


----------



## magdyzaky (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مش فاهم والهى ممكن تواضح شوية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

دة حوار كلة طلاسم 
يا عم مجدي 
انتا ملكش في الطلاسم 
​


----------



## magdyzaky (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه انت زعلت يا ابن يسوعنا والة ايييية 

ااطلاسم يا اخويا اطلاسم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

magdyzaky قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه انت زعلت يا ابن يسوعنا والة ايييية
> 
> ااطلاسم يا اخويا اطلاسم


لا انا مزعلتش 
الرب يباركك 
وانا مليش في الكورة 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*يلا فين السؤال
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*كنت بؤمن بيه
بس يعنى هو هيسيب بنات الشارع وبنات الكنيسة وبنات العايلة ويجى يحبك انتى ع الفيس ^_^*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

أنا عارفة ياختي
المهم سؤالك 
؟؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

سؤالى
عمرك دخلت مطبخ وطبخت لنفسك وطلع الاكل حلو ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

طبيخ لا مبعرفش
أنا أخري اسلوق بطاطس بيض مكرونة وأحمر بطاطس بردو ,, ^^

وإنتِ ؟؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*مش بعرف اعمل غير اندومى اندومى ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههه
اندومي 
متعرفيش تطبخي شاي 
​


----------



## kawasaki (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*انا بقي بعرف اطبخ *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههه ايوة ياعم ياعم ياعم ياعم هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *انا بقي بعرف اطبخ *​


حبيبي زي اخوك بيسو طبعا 
كل حاجة بعملها لنفسي 
هههههههههههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*لو معاك ميكرفون 
ومسموحلك تقول فيه "كلمة" واحده بس لحد
والعالم كله هيسمع كلمتك
ياتري مين الحد دا ؟ وهتقوله ايه؟

*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*هاقول لبتول *
*خشي نامي علشان الشمس طلعت *
*نفسيه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *هاقول لبتول *
> *خشي نامي علشان الشمس طلعت *
> *نفسيه*​


*ههههههههههههه
فضحتني قدام العالم ياشيخ:wub:

هقول ← لربنا
↓
بحبــــــــــك

تعبت منك تقولها لمين؟
*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*لنفسي *

*بتعمل ايه ناو *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *لنفسي *
> 
> *بتعمل ايه ناو *​


مبدائيا كلمة ناو دي بتنرفزني:hlp:

*انا بتصفح المنتدي ناو :t13:

بتتمني ايه النهارده ؟
*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*اتمني ان الله يرزقني انا وكل اخواتي *


*لماذا بتنرفزك كلمه *
*ناو*
*ناو*
*ناو*
*ناو*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *اتمني ان الله يرزقني انا وكل اخواتي *
> 
> 
> *لماذا بتنرفزك كلمه *
> ...


*كل الكلام اللي بالانجلش بيعصبني
حتي كلمة ميرسيleasantr

ايه السؤال اللي مش بتحب حد يسألهولك؟
*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*انتا متنصر ؟؟؟؟*

*نفسك في ايه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *انتا متنصر ؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *نفسك في ايه *​


*نفسي كل الناس تحبني
ومحدش يزعل مني ابدا

لو معاك شوية جاز وعود كبريت 
تحرق ايه من ماضيك؟
*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*احرق من يوم ما اتولدت لحد ماعرفت ربنا *

*راضي عن نفسك ؟*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *احرق من يوم ما اتولدت لحد ماعرفت ربنا *
> 
> *راضي عن نفسك ؟*​


*بنسبة كبيرة الحمد لله

معاك ورده حمرا وورده بيضة وورده صفرا
الحمرا هتديها لمين
والبيضه لمين
والصفرا لمين
؟؟
*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*الحمرا   لعمو عالي حبيب *
*البيضه   لحبوا اعدائكم *
*الصفرا  مش عارف هي ورده حلوه ولا ايه *
*لو حلوه   هاديها لبتول اختي *
*ولو وحشه    اخدها انا *


*امتي بتحس بالوحده*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *الحمرا   لعمو عالي حبيب *
> *البيضه   لحبوا اعدائكم *
> *الصفرا  مش عارف هي ورده حلوه ولا ايه *
> *لو حلوه   هاديها لبتول اختي *
> ...


كل الورد جميل
وشكرا عالورده:t31:
وربنا يطمنا علي عمو عالي يارب

*طول مانا مدايقه بحس بالوحده
وطول مانا بعيده عن ربنا الوحده بتقتلني
حتي لو كنت وسط ملايين من البشر

لو مسموحلك تطلع رحله
هتاخد معاك مين؟ 
*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*اخد رورو ورمسيس وموكي وبتول وعمو عالي وبابا صوت *


*عمرك شفت حد من القديسين ؟*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *اخد رورو ورمسيس وموكي وبتول وعمو عالي وبابا صوت *
> 
> 
> *عمرك شفت حد من القديسين ؟*​


*وانا مين اكون عشان اشوف حد منهم ؟!

نفسك تروح فين
نفسك تزور مين
نفسك تشوف مين
؟؟
*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وانا مين اكون عشان اشوف حد منهم ؟!*
> 
> *نفسك تروح فين*
> *نفسك تزور مين*
> ...




*نفسي اروح البحر ساعه الفجر *
*نفسي ازور القبر المقدس *
*نفسي اشوف حد عزيز علي قلبي *


*ازاي تفرق بين حد بيحبك وحد بيعطف عليك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *نفسي اروح البحر ساعه الفجر *
> *نفسي ازور القبر المقدس *
> *نفسي اشوف حد عزيز علي قلبي *
> 
> ...


*بالاحساس
ونوع اهتمام الحد دا بيا
لانه بيبان جدا الحب من العطف !

يوم نفسك تمحيه من ذاكرتك بس مش عارف؟
*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*يوم ما اخدت الشهاده *

*اسعد يوم في حياتك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *يوم ما اخدت الشهاده *
> 
> *اسعد يوم في حياتك *​


*اسعد يوم في حياتي لسه مجاش

انا اسف
تقولها لمين؟
*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*لكل الناس لحسن اكون زعلت حد *

*تقول لمين <برافو جرحتني> *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *لكل الناس لحسن اكون زعلت حد *
> 
> *تقول لمين <برافو جرحتني> *​


*مش اقول لحد برافو
لان اللي يجرحني
امحيه من ذاكرتي تماما
:t13:

اكلتك المفضله ايه؟


*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*اكله اسمها <مكرونه مبكبكه>*

*تروح لمين في المنتدا وتقوله وحشتني *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *اكله اسمها <مكرونه مبكبكه>*
> 
> *تروح لمين في المنتدا وتقوله وحشتني *​


*انت شبعي وحشتني اوي وقلقانه عليها

ايه هي المكرونة المكبكبة دي؟
*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*مكرونه اللي اد الصوباع دي مش عارف اسمها *
*ومعاها حمص وجزر وبطاطس صاحين وصوص كتيييير ولحمه *

*هاتامي امتي ؟*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *مكرونه اللي اد الصوباع دي مش عارف اسمها *
> *ومعاها حمص وجزر وبطاطس صاحين وصوص كتيييير ولحمه *
> 
> *هاتامي امتي ؟*​


*اسمها مكرونه قلم:hlp:

بفكر انام اهو
مانا قبل ماعمل اي حاجه لازم افكر الاول واحسبهاleasantr

هل تعتقد ان حظك سئ؟

*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 أكتوبر 2013)

* جدا جدا جدا جدا  انا المثل اللى يقال عضة الكلب فى السوق 
 لمين تقول  فينك وحشينى؟ *


----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

نشكر الله  كله كويس 

اخر مره ضحكت من قلبك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * جدا جدا جدا جدا  انا المثل اللى يقال عضة الكلب فى السوق
> لمين تقول  فينك وحشينى؟ *


اقول وحشتني لبابا الله يرحمه​


kawasaki قال:


> نشكر الله  كله كويس
> 
> اخر مره ضحكت من قلبك​


من فتره مش بعيده
كنت بتكلم انا ورورو عالميل وموت علي نفسي من الضحك فعلا

*انت كل شئ في حياتي
تقولها لمين ؟
*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اقول وحشتني لبابا الله يرحمه
> 
> 
> من فتره مش بعيده
> ...


 


اقولها لصديقي الوحيد في حياتي 

تقول لمين ظلمتني​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> اقولها لصديقي الوحيد في حياتي
> 
> تقول لمين ظلمتني​


لحبي الوحيد في حياتي

منك لله تقولها لمين؟​


----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لحبي الوحيد في حياتي*
> 
> *منك لله تقولها لمين؟*





*اقولها لناس نهبتني والله يسامحهم *

*دموعك قريبه ؟*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *اقولها لناس نهبتني والله يسامحهم *
> 
> *دموعك قريبه ؟*​


*للاسف اه ودي مشكله

ايه اكتر حاجه بتعصبك ؟
*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*الانسان البارد *


*دموع الرجل ضعف ؟*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *الانسان البارد *
> 
> 
> *دموع الرجل ضعف ؟*​


*بالعكس انا بشوفها قوه
بس اما يبكي علي حاجه تستاهل

مين كاتم اسرارك؟
*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*حبيبي*

*الموسيقي المفضله لديك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *حبيبي*
> 
> *الموسيقي المفضله لديك *​


*الكلاسيك

بتسمع ايه ناو؟:hlp:


*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*Nos Couleurs*



*لو قاعد علي البحر لوحدك باليل *



*ايه رائيك في الاسفاف الشعبي *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *Nos Couleurs*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*لا طبعا بسخن الاكل وباكل لوحدي اكيد

نفس السؤال؟؟
هو ايه السؤال؟leasantr
*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*اه كدا انتي عايزه تنامي *
*صح ؟*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *اه كدا انتي عايزه تنامي *
> *صح ؟*​


*هههههههه
صدقني لاء
بس السؤال مجاش معايا سكه الصراحه
مش فهمته

ايه اللي جاب قعدتي عالبحر لوحدي بليل للاسفاف الشعبي ؟
*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*طب نغير *


*مين هنا في المنتدي مش ليك كلام معاه *
*بس بتحس ان  هو حنين *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *طب نغير *
> 
> 
> *مين هنا في المنتدي مش ليك كلام معاه *
> *بس بتحس ان  هو حنين *​


*استاذي فريدي

مين من المنتدي نفسك تشوفه "واحد بس"؟
*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*ماما كاندي *

*مين في المنتدي صارم؟*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *ماما كاندي *
> 
> *مين في المنتدي صارم؟*​


*بابا صوت

مين من المنتدي بيضحك من قلبك؟
*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*بتول ورورو *

*هل حسيت من قبل بالاضهاد*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بابا صوت
> 
> مين من المنتدي بيضحك من قلبك؟
> *​



*انتى :t31:
ايه الامنيه المستحيله بالنسبه لك ؟​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *بتول ورورو *
> 
> *هل حسيت من قبل بالاضهاد*​



*سورى مش شوفت مشاركتك
اكيد كتيييييييير
نفس السؤال​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *بتول ورورو *
> 
> *هل حسيت من قبل بالاضهاد*​


تعيش وتضحك ياساكي
وشكرا عالمجامله الحلوة

لا انا عمري ماحسيت باللاضهاد نشكر ربنا​


Dona Nabil قال:


> *انتى :t31:
> ايه الامنيه المستحيله بالنسبه لك ؟​*


كلك زوق يادودو تسمليلي يارب
ربنا يفرحك

مفيش امنيه مستحيله بالنسبالي 
لان ربنا قادر علي كل شئ
واللي يمشي معاه  ويتكل عليه ينسي كلمة مستحيل


مين مثلك الاعلي؟​


----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *تعيش وتضحك ياساكي*
> *وشكرا عالمجامله الحلوة*
> 
> *لا انا عمري ماحسيت باللاضهاد نشكر ربنا*
> ...





*بابا صوت *

*ارخم ممثل ؟*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

​


kawasaki قال:


> *بابا صوت *
> 
> *ارخم ممثل ؟*​


*احمد ادم

قصه مين من قصص القديسين بتعجبك ؟
*​


----------



## kawasaki (22 أكتوبر 2013)

​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *​**احمد ادم*​
> 
> *قصه مين من قصص القديسين بتعجبك ؟*​




*مار جرجس*


*مين دي *

*

*​​​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *مار جرجس*
> 
> 
> *مين دي *
> ...


لا مش عارفه مين دي

مين دي؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أكتوبر 2013)

وانا كمان مش عارفه 







​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أكتوبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> وانا كمان مش عارفه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


999999

يومك كان عامل ازاي النهارده؟​


----------



## kawasaki (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*حلو بأذن يسوع *
*الصوره يامتعلمين يابتوع المدارس بتاعت نيلي كريم *



*مين مفتقده؟*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *حلو بأذن يسوع *
> *الصوره يامتعلمين يابتوع المدارس بتاعت نيلي كريم *
> 
> 
> ...


ويعلم ربنا كنت هقولك نيلي كريم

مفتقده الامان !

نفس السوعال؟​


----------



## elamer1000 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههه

مفتقد الحب

مين اللى يستاهل ايه ؟

+++​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أكتوبر 2013)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مفتقد الحب
> 
> ...


الارهابيين
يستاهلوا اعداام


ربنا يسامحك
توجهها لمين؟​


----------



## elamer1000 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههه

للمرحومة اللى كنت بظن انى احبها

نفس السؤال

+++​*


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (23 أكتوبر 2013)

منتديات الكنيسة

تستاهل كل حب وتقدير وتعب

ايه القسم اللي ممكن ماتعديش عليه في المنتدي يوما ما
وتقرا حاجة منه وممكن تقول السبب او ماتقولش


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 يناير 2014)

معظم الاقسام 
ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ 

في رأيك هل عزة النفس = الكبرياء ؟؟

​


----------



## soso a (30 يناير 2014)

اعتقد لا هناك فرق 

===========

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يناير 2014)

لا اكييييد مش كبرياء ... 
يعني انا هديلك مثال بسيط اوووووي .. 

في ترنيمة بتقول 

غير ربنا ماتروحش لحد ايه يعملك انسان يتحد .. 
لو محتاج ماتمدش ايدك قوله يارب وهو يزيدك .. 

هنفترض ان حد محتاج اووووي .. وفعلا ما مادش ايده لحد وطلب من ربنا وعمل كل مجهوده واشتغل ودبر نفسه وكان عنده عزة النفس دي اللي ماقدرش بيها يمد ايده لحد .. 
ده يعتبر كبرياء .. لا اكييييد 

كذلك ف العلاقات . دايما اللي بيتهان كتيييير مش علشان هو متواضع 
ولا مثلا اللي عنده عزة نفس انه مايحطش نفسه موضع اهانه يبقى متكبر ... لا في فرق بين الاتنين 
عزة النفس 
والكبرياااااء 

سؤالي 

ايه اللي تحبه يكون ف كل الاشخاص اللي بتتعامل معاهم .. صفة ؟؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يناير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> ايه اللي تحبه يكون ف كل الاشخاص اللي بتتعامل معاهم .. صفة ؟؟؟


*الصدددددددددددددق *
*اكتر حاجة بتوجعك من الناااس ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الصدددددددددددددق *
> *اكتر حاجة بتوجعك من الناااس ؟؟؟
> *​



اني اكتشف انهم بكذا وش معايا حاجة 
ومن ورايا حاجة تاني
الخداع والكذب يعني .. 

اكتر حاجة بتفرحك اوووي ؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> اكتر حاجة بتفرحك اوووي ؟؟



*انى اسعد حد 
او اشوف الناس كلها فرحانة *
*ايه هى عيوبك اللى بتشوفها فى نفسك ؟؟؟*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 يناير 2014)

كدة عالعام كدة !!  

ايه موهبتك ؟؟
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2014)

+Sameh+ قال:


> كدة عالعام كدة !!
> 
> ايه موهبتك ؟؟
> ​


*مفناش من الهروب :act19::act19:*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مفناش من الهروب :act19::act19:*​


برااااااحتي 
وهشي بقا وارمي العصاية اللي في ايدك دي 
بدل ما ادخل اجيبلك الشومة 

^ ^​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2014)

+Sameh+ قال:


> برااااااحتي
> وهشي بقا وارمي العصاية اللي في ايدك دي
> بدل ما ادخل اجيبلك الشومة
> 
> ^ ^​


*هشى دى ليا انا :thnk0001:
هات شومتك مش بخاف انا 
هتجبلى شومة هجبلك ده :gun:*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هشى دى ليا انا :thnk0001:
> هات شومتك مش بخاف انا
> هتجبلى شومة هجبلك ده :gun:*​


انتي اصلا بتخافي تمسكي قصافة جيبالي مسدسين !!
بس يا ماما هوطيهم على جمب ليعوروكي 
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 يناير 2014)

فين الاسئلة 
ايه موضوع حرب العراق اللي انا دخلته ده هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 يناير 2014)

اووووك

ندمت في يوم انك حبيت ؟
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2014)

+Sameh+ قال:


> انتي اصلا بتخافي تمسكي قصافة جيبالي مسدسين !!
> بس يا ماما هوطيهم على جمب ليعوروكي ​


:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:​


SECRET ANGEL قال:


> فين الاسئلة
> ايه موضوع حرب العراق اللي انا دخلته ده هههههههههههههههههه


*علشان خاطرك بس يا موكا :new8:
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 يناير 2014)

حب بقى وعواطتشف .. رومانسيات يعني .. 

لسة بقى بحاول على قد ماقدر احافظ على قلبي لحد ما يجي اللي مامته داعية عليه 
واختاره بعناية 
خوف من مرحلة الندم دي ... 

اما بقى لو محبة ف العادي ,. اه عرفت ناس كتيرة ف شغل وخدمة وحبيتهم من قلبي واتعلقت بيهم .. واتخدعت فيهم واكييييد زعلت .. بس ماندمتش على محبتي ابدا .. 

سؤالي .. 
ايه اللي يخليك تتعصب اوووووووي .. ؟؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:​
> *علشان خاطرك بس يا موكا :new8:
> *​



حبيبتي يا رورو 
ربنا يخليكي ليا يا قلبي 

:love45:


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 يناير 2014)

واحد بيخليني اعيد الكلمة كدا مرة دة ممكن ازعق علشان يسمعني ههههه
او شخص بيجادل ومش عايز يعترف بخطأه !! بس مبتعصبش بضايق وابص باستغراب واسكت

واهو بحاول املك نفسي ومتعصبش خالص 



اوصف نفسك بكلمة واحدة
انا .........​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> ايه اللي يخليك تتعصب اوووووووي .. ؟؟


*الحاجة اللى بتعصبنى جدااااااااااااااااااا 
هى انى اعرف اللى قدامى بيكدب عليا 
بفقد الثقة فيه وبينزل من نظرى تماما *
*امتى تندم على شىء حلو عملته لحد ؟؟؟؟*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2014)

+Sameh+ قال:


> اوصف نفسك بكلمة واحدة
> انا* ........*​


انا* رورو*:smil15::smil15:​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 يناير 2014)

+Sameh+ قال:


> واحد بيخليني اعيد الكلمة كدا مرة دة ممكن ازعق علشان يسمعني ههههه
> او شخص بيجادل ومش عايز يعترف بخطأه !! بس مبتعصبش بضايق وابص باستغراب واسكت
> 
> واهو بحاول املك نفسي ومتعصبش خالص
> ...



انا انسان بعيش واتعاش هههههههههههههه 

صعبة دي يا سامح 

بس ممكن اقول 

انا حاااالمة 

نفس السؤال علشان عجبني


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 يناير 2014)

انا تراااب *____^

مين مثلك الاعلى في الحياة ؟؟​


----------



## روزي86 (1 فبراير 2014)

البابا شنوده الثالث

وانت؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 فبراير 2014)

مثل اعلى يعني شخص عايز ابقى زيه وانا مش عايز ابقى زي حد لاني مش بحاول اني اكون زي حد يعني ماليش مثل اعلى *_^




هو الكلام دة صح ؟ 





​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 فبراير 2014)

السمك المقلي 
تحب او تحبي تروح فين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 فبراير 2014)

اروح تركيا
وانت يابيسو ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 فبراير 2014)

هههههههههه
انا بروح اماكن كتير 
اية مكان انا باقلم نفسي فية واعرف اعيش كويس 
حتي لو مع مرسى ++=هههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 فبراير 2014)

اة شوفتها فى كرتون وشوشنى بتاع محمد هنيدى كان فظيع الكرتون دا ^_^
سؤالى

اكتر مكان روحته وعاجباك
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 فبراير 2014)

ياحلاوتك يابيسو ههههههههههههههههه
يلا جاوب
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 فبراير 2014)

مش بتلعبو ليه ... 

سؤالي 

احكي يومك ؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 فبراير 2014)

*بصحى من النوم اغسل وشى واقرا الانجيل واقعد اعمل شغل البيت
وخلويص
وانتى ؟
*​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (15 فبراير 2014)

هذا علي اساس ان القادون بعدكـ نون آخوه آيضآ..


لا تمزحي يا آختآه ..هذا خارج عن اللياقه ..وخارج عن الكُم كمآن..

س: من أنتي..؟


----------



## soul & life (15 فبراير 2014)

ههههههه انا كائن حى يعيش ويتعايش بحب القراءة وسماع الموسيقى والطبخ 

بتعمل ايه لما يكون الجو وحش خالص وصعب تنزل من البيت


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (15 فبراير 2014)

هههه

دا الوقت الوحيد اللي بحب فيه النزول من البيت

لأنه عادةً بحصل علي لقطات رائعه  لا تعوض..

فبحب الطقوس السيئه ههه

س: ما معني كلمة "طبيخ"


----------



## soso a (15 فبراير 2014)

ايه السؤال الغريب ده 
معرفش 
===========

نفسه علشان نعرف ​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (15 فبراير 2014)

[: ٍ]

ج ـ هي من الفعل "طبخ" 

س: ما معني "طبخَ"


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (15 فبراير 2014)

[: ٍ]

ج ـ هي من الفعل "طبخ" 

س: ما معني "طبخَ"


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 فبراير 2014)

هي من الاسم 
مطبخ 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

سؤالي .... 

امتى بتتعصب ...؟


----------



## soso a (15 فبراير 2014)

لما تقفل معايا دماغى 

هههههههههههههه

=======================

نفسه ​


----------



## soul & life (16 فبراير 2014)

انا بتعصب لما بشعر بالظلم واللى امامى مش عارف يفهمنى او فاهمنى وبيستعبط هههه
*ايه اروع كتاب قرأته او قرأتيه ودايما فى ذاكرتك؟؟*


----------



## soso a (16 فبراير 2014)

رحله الى المرتفعات من اروع الكتب 

================
نفسه ​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (16 فبراير 2014)

بقرآ جرآيد بس..نو كُتُب..

س: علل وجود سحب كثيفه منخفضه ومرتفعه وشديدة الارتفاع تعلو ابراج القاهره الكُبري والصُغري.؟

وهل السُحب قادمه من دول صديكه..ولا مش صديكه..وما مدي خطورة الموقف ..هل ستهطل علينا السماء سُحباً..

امتحان سنة 1555 مدرسة رصد ابن تنويه..


----------



## soul & life (16 فبراير 2014)

ههههه ايه السؤال ده انت كده قفلت اللعبة ليه كده
هاتوا بقا الارصاد الجوية تجاوب معنديش اجابة لكن النهاردة فرصة سقوط الامطار قليلة على السواحل الشمالية ودرجة الحرارة فى ارتفاع نسبيا عن امس واول امس

ايه الحكمة اللى بتؤمن بها فى حياتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2014)

ربنا ليس بظالم حتى ينسى تعب المحبة 

نفس السؤال


----------



## soul & life (16 فبراير 2014)

اية وحكمة فى نفس الوقت : كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الرب 

السؤال : بتخاف / بتخافى  من ايه؟


----------



## soso a (16 فبراير 2014)

المحبه لا تسقط ابدااا 

===============

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (16 فبراير 2014)

بخاف من ضعفي..!

سؤال مُكرر تالت مره..


----------



## soul & life (16 فبراير 2014)

بخاف من البشر اذا كرهوا ومن الحياة اذا قست ومن الايام اذا غدرت ومن المرض اذا اصاب احبائى ومن الفراق اذا فاجئنى و خطف منى عزيز 

ما هو اجمل مافى الكون ؟؟


----------



## soso a (16 فبراير 2014)

الحب 

=======

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (16 فبراير 2014)

اجمل ما فى الكون ان له نهايه سيتبدأ بعدها بدايه لا تنتهي.

س: هل قد تُخاطر فى حياتكـ لاجل مباديء..


----------



## soul & life (16 فبراير 2014)

نعم  كثيرا اشعر  اننى اسير عكس الاتجاه ليس مغالطة او عند لكن لانى مؤمنة بمبدأ 

اسوء صفة فيك / فيكى؟؟


----------



## soso a (16 فبراير 2014)

مش حصل موقف علشان اعرف ممكن ولا لاء 

ممكن نرد بايوه طبعا وفى الموقف نضعف ونخاف 

الله اعلم 

=================

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## soso a (16 فبراير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> نعم  كثيرا اشعر  اننى اسير عكس الاتجاه ليس مغالطة او عند لكن لانى مؤمنة بمبدأ
> 
> اسوء صفة فيك / فيكى؟؟



تانى لا بقى يا نيفو عايزين نظبط مع بعض


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2014)

فين  السؤال
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2014)

> اسوء صفة فيك / فيكى؟؟



العصبية 


اكتر صفة بتحبها فيك  ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2014)

ABOTARBO قال:


> العصبية
> 
> 
> اكتر صفة بتحبها فيك  ؟



الحنيه
اكتر حاجة  بتتمناها


----------



## soul & life (16 فبراير 2014)

بتمنى  كتير .. واللى يجيبه ربنا كله كويس 
ايه الحاجة اللى لما بتعملها بتكون مبسوط اوى من نفسك ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> بتمنى  كتير .. واللى يجيبه ربنا كله كويس
> ايه الحاجة اللى لما بتعملها بتكون مبسوط اوى من نفسك ؟



افرح حد بحبه
اكتر حاجة بتضايقك


----------



## soul & life (16 فبراير 2014)

بضايق لما بشوف ناس نفسيتهم وحشة بتخنق

ايه التصرف او الحاجة اللى بتعملها وبتزعل من نفسك اوى لو عملتها


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2014)

> ايه التصرف او الحاجة اللى بتعملها وبتزعل من نفسك اوى لو عملتها



انى بنسى الزعل بسرعة ههههههههههههههههههه


نفس السؤال


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2014)

> ايه التصرف او الحاجة اللى بتعملها وبتزعل من نفسك اوى لو عملتها



انى بنسى الزعل بسرعة ههههههههههههههههههه


نفس السؤال


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (16 فبراير 2014)

اني افقد هدوئي..وبحآول اشوفه راح فين بسرعه واتبت فيه


س:هل تكتب مُذكرآتك الشخصه.؟


----------



## soso a (16 فبراير 2014)

لاء 

============

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (16 فبراير 2014)

نعم

س:هل تقوم بأعمال جنونيه..هل تتصرف بحماقه احياناً.؟


----------



## soul & life (16 فبراير 2014)

ههههه اه احيانا  قليل جدا مش كتير لانى مبحبش المجازفة

اتغديت / اتغديتى ولا لسه وايه؟


----------



## soso a (16 فبراير 2014)

اتغديت 

جبنه 

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (16 فبراير 2014)

اتغديت "صلصه سخنه"

س:تعرف الشوكولا بالفول السوداني بالذبده.؟

لازمن نحلي بئا..


----------



## soul & life (16 فبراير 2014)

ايه الغدا ده صلصه _ جبنة  لو عرف كنت عزمتكم على الغدا ملوخية وفراخ محشية 

اعرفها اه لكن مكلتهاش ايه اكثر اكلة بتحبها؟؟؟


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (16 فبراير 2014)

ممكن صنعها بالمنزل .. 

"العدس الملكي" آكلتي المفضله..

س:هل تعتقد ان "عشماوي" مُذنب لانه فقط يضع الحبل حول رقبة احدهم ويقتله بسرعه،؟


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (16 فبراير 2014)

ممكن صنعها بالمنزل .. 

"العدس الملكي" آكلتي المفضله..

س:هل تعتقد ان "عشماوي" مُذنب لانه فقط يضع الحبل حول رقبة احدهم ويقتله بسرعه،؟


----------



## soul & life (16 فبراير 2014)

"فَيْلَسُوُفْ" قال:


> ممكن صنعها بالمنزل ..
> 
> "العدس الملكي" آكلتي المفضله..
> 
> س:هل تعتقد ان "عشماوي" مُذنب لانه فقط يضع الحبل حول رقبة احدهم ويقتله بسرعه،؟



لا عشماوى رجل يؤدى عمله ليس الا  ولو امتنع عشماوى عن اداء عمله في الف عشماوى غيره .. عمل ليس اكثر

ماهو العدس الملكى ؟؟؟


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (16 فبراير 2014)

هو العدس الذي لا يُكون 30 % منه "سمن بلدي"..ويشرب كعصير ب"شاليموه"

س:هل جربت الكتابه علي اوراق الشجر.؟

اصلي بسمع دايماً واحد بيقول "بكتب عوراق اشجر"


----------



## soul & life (16 فبراير 2014)

لا دا فريد بس اللى بيكتب على اوراق الشجر هههه
ايه اكتر بلد نفسك تزورها؟؟


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (16 فبراير 2014)

آيطآليآ

س: هل تسامح لابعد مدي،؟


----------



## soul & life (16 فبراير 2014)

اه بسامح لدرجة ممكن تخلينى اتعجب على حالى.. لكن مبنساش

ايه اسوء صفة ممكن تصادفها فى انسان؟؟


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (16 فبراير 2014)

تكرار الاخطاء دون وعي وبوعي.

س: هل تتحدث الي نفسك.فى داخلك صراحةً..؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 فبراير 2014)

ايوة كتير واتمنى لو اسكت من جوة زي مانا ساكت من برة *_^

صفات ان وجدتها في شخص يصبح صديق لك وتثق فيييه ؟؟؟


​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 فبراير 2014)

+Sameh+ قال:


> ايوة كتير واتمنى لو اسكت من جوة زي مانا ساكت من برة *_^
> 
> صفات ان وجدتها في شخص يصبح صديق لك وتثق فيييه ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



البساطة 
الصدق 
خفة الدم 
الجدعنة 

مين تقوله .. 
انت مافيش ذيك ف العالم ؟!


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 فبراير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> مين تقوله ..
> انت مافيش ذيك ف العالم ؟!


متهيألى كل وآحد فينآ عندهـ تركيبة حآجآت تخليه مفيش زيه فى آلعآلم
بس لو قصدكـ بكدآ إنه مبهر و *"* غير *"* ... أكيد هو* يسوع *:t25:


*,.*

*تفتكر فيه إختلآف بين آلسعآدة وآلرضآ* ..؟ 




*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 فبراير 2014)

شايف ان الرضا طريق يؤدي للسعادة

عقلك ملكك، لو فيه فكرة او مشكلة مش حابب تفكر فيها بتقدر فعلا تقمعها والا بتسيطر عليك ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 فبراير 2014)

+Sameh+ قال:


> عقلك ملكك، لو فيه فكرة او مشكلة مش حابب تفكر فيها بتقدر فعلا تقمعها والا بتسيطر عليك ؟؟
> ​


*أيوهـ *لو قررنآ نسيطر وعرفنآ نبعد عن أى شئ يرجعنآ للدآيرة إللى بنحآول نبعد عنهآ .. هنقدر نملكه
*بس هى مش حآجة بسيطة* ، محتآجة صبر وإرآدة 


*,.*

كنت بتحب تنآم على *حكآيآت قبل آلنوم*  ..؟ كنت بتصدقهآ , ولآ كنت طفل مشآغب بتطلع فيهآ آلقطط آلفطسآنة ..؟ 




*.،*​


​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 فبراير 2014)

أيوة كنت بحب انام على حكايات قبل النوم
لا، لا كنت بصدقها ولا كنت بطلع فيها القطط الفطسانة
يعني بالنسبالي كانت لزوم للنوم ^ ^



ما مدى صحة الكلام دة
  وراء كل رجل عظيم امراة
 ورا كل رجل فاشل امراة
؟؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 فبراير 2014)

+Sameh+ قال:


> ما مدى صحة الكلام دة
> وراء كل رجل عظيم امراة
> ورا كل رجل فاشل امراة
> ؟؟؟
> ​


مش عآرفة يآ سآمح  , *على حسب آلرجل وآلمرأهـ*

بس متهيألى لو كآن فشله ونجآحه مبنى عليهآ للدرجآدى ... فدى حآجة يُسأل فيهآ آلرجل أحسنله  :smile02




*,.*

نفس آلسؤآل علشآن آلرجآلة تجآوب ^^




*.،*​ ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 فبراير 2014)

بصي في رأيي:
ان المرأة ممكن تجعل من الرجل العادي رجل عظيم بالتفاهم معاه و بتدعيم قرارته ومساندتها ليه وقت الشدة ووو
وممكن تجعل من الرجل العظيم الغير حكيم رجل فاشل
ومتنسيش حكمة المرأة تبني بيتها والحماقة تهدمه بيدها


طب
ايه اغرب حاجة في الصورة؟؟





​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 فبراير 2014)

+Sameh+ قال:


> بصي في رأيي:
> ان المرأة ممكن تجعل من الرجل العادي رجل عظيم بالتفاهم معاه و بتدعيم قرارته ومساندتها ليه وقت الشدة ووو
> وممكن تجعل من الرجل العظيم الغير حكيم رجل فاشل
> ومتنسيش حكمة المرأة تبني بيتها والحماقة تهدمه بيدها
> ...


هو بآلنسبة للبيت أيوهـ معآكـ , بس كل إنسآن مسئول عن إختيآرآته وإللى وصله
فهو هيرجعله إنه إختآرهآ مرأهـ فآضله ومنآسبة أو لأ , وإنه إتأثر بيهآ بردو أو لأ

*,*


*آلشوزتين مش نفس آللون* 
كمآن آلبآب آللى قدآم شكله مريب 



*,.*

إمتى تقول على شخص إنه *فآهم آلدنيآ* ..؟
 



*.،*​ ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 فبراير 2014)

امممم تصدقي مأخدتش بالي من الباب دة

   ــــــــــ 


  صدقيني الدنيا مش محتاجة حد يفهمها اكتر ما هي محتاجة لشخص فااااااهم نفسه كويس اوي علشان يقدر يعيش فيها وطبعا بالاضافة الى ان الشخص 
  يكون عارف كويس اوي وصايا ربنا والاهم بقا انه بينفذها بحكمة مش تنفيذ حرفي او الاخذ بالاية الواحدة
  ويكون عنده رؤية مستقبلية للأمور والظروف الصعبة ومحاولة تجنبها



  ثقتك في نفسك كم في ال % ؟؟؟​


----------



## GoGo No Way (24 فبراير 2014)

الفكرة انها فى الاخر نسبة  وبما ان كل شىء ليس حقيقى هو نسبى وهى نسبه فاذا فيه نسبة فى النسبة   بمعنى ان فيه حاجات ومواقف او احداث او افعال بتحتاج نسبة عاليه او بيكون فيها نسبة عالية و حاجات تانية لا  ...    مع التحفظ ان الحاجات دى مفهاش مقارنة  .. 

كفاية فلسفة  مش عارف الصراحة ههههه

ايه الحاجة الى كل انسان المفروض يعرفها من وجهه نظرك  ؟


----------



## kid-none (26 فبراير 2014)

*لم أفهم السؤال بالضبط ،ولكن ....
يجب على اﻷنسان أن يعرف  لماذا هو موجود في هذا العالم .......

س: ما رأيك في الشخص اﻷنفعالي أي الذي يجعل مشاعره وانغعالاته تتحكم فيه؟*


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 فبراير 2014)

هى دى الاجابة الى كنت منتظهرها 

شخص ضعيف ..!


هل تعامل من فى دينك نفس معاملة الاخر  #بصراحة ؟  ....


----------



## kid-none (27 فبراير 2014)

عموماً أنا لا أعامل الاشخاص على أساس الدين , بل على أساس أنه انسان (وافترضه محترماً), أي حسب الشخص
ولكن واقعياً , لم أجد اشخاصا من دين اخر -والاغلب عندنا المسلمين- أستطيع ان اعاملهم بكل المحبة والاحترام الا ما ندر منهم !

افتح المجال لشخص اخر للسؤال والجواب


----------



## paul iraqe (27 فبراير 2014)

هل الحب اعمى ؟ ام نحن الذين نعميه ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2014)

paul iraqe قال:


> هل الحب اعمى ؟ ام نحن الذين نعميه ؟



لا الحب مش اعمى
الحب بيشوف بعين واحدة فقط
بيشوف الايجابيات ويتجاهل السلبيات 


سؤال رخم من عندى بقى مناسب للسؤال السابق هههههههه


مواصفات شريك |شريكة حيات ايه ؟ :a63:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 مارس 2014)

ABOTARBO قال:


> مواصفات شريك |شريكة حيات ايه ؟ :a63:



ههههههه

يكون شماس متدين
وطالما متدين هيكون في كل الصفات الحلوه 


قول \ي  كلمه حلوه من قلبك لحد ؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 مارس 2014)

احساسك وصلي وميرسي لزوقك 



بتقدر تسيطر على تفكيرك ؟

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 مارس 2014)

+Sameh+ قال:


> احساسك وصلي وميرسي لزوقك
> 
> 
> 
> ...




اوقات كدا واوقات بدي نفسي القوه وبسيطر جداااااا



نفس السؤال ؟
​


----------



## zaki (17 مارس 2014)

*عمره ما خرج من تحت السيطرة ابدآ  بس لما بتغلى بعمل of 



سمعنا عن الطاسة الجديدة  اللى بتحمر البطاطس من غير زيت

والسؤال هو  هل تحمير البطاطس من غير الزيت  حلال ولا  حرام ؟*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 مارس 2014)

zaki قال:


> *عمره ما خرج من تحت السيطرة ابدآ  بس لما بتغلى بعمل of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*خير الامور الوسط
يعني ممكن نضع قليلا من الزيت
وياريت يكون زيت عباد السمش:t33:

اخر مره سافرت/ي فيها كان امتي وفين ؟
ولو عايز/ة تقول/ي ليه
يبقا دا كرم اخلاق منك :t33:
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 مارس 2014)

من خمس سنين
قنــا - زيارة العائلة الكريمة 

اكتب اخر موقف محرج حصلك ؟ 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2014)

> اكتب اخر موقف محرج حصلك ؟



لا دة موقف صادفته هنا فى المنتدى 
احد الاعضاء عجبه موضوع كتبته فراح قالى كومنت عسل زيه يقولى :
ربنا يفرحك ويخليلك تربو هههههههههه

فكنت فى قمة الاحراج عايز اوضح ان تربو دة مش ابنى دة اسم القديس كله كدة على بعضه ههههههههه

+ نفس السؤال بقى


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (24 مارس 2014)

*اكتر صفه تكرهها فالناس .. وهل هي عندك او لا!!*​


----------



## soso a (4 أكتوبر 2014)

اممممممممممم 

مش عارفه 

================

ايه اكثر لون بتحبـــه / ـيـه ؟ 

​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2014)

الاخضر
اللون الاخضر يريح البصر ذلك لان الساحة البصرية له اصغر
ثانياً لون عيوني
اكلتك المفضلة


----------



## soso a (5 أكتوبر 2014)

فى كتير  
بس ممكن مكرونة بشميل 
----------- 
أكثر صفه بتحبها بصديقك


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2014)

واد بياكل زيك معكرونة بباشميل
هههههه
طبعاً عم بمزح

صفات كثيرة اهمها يكون انسان مسيحي حقيقي
 بس مش على الهوية وبالأسم وبالمولد
اي ان يتحلى على الأقل ولو بدرجة صغيرة من الأيمان
هذا لا يعني بأنني قديس انما كلنا خطأة نجاهد ونحاول الوصول 

ينتج عن ذلك الثقة بهذا الصديق بأنه فعلاً سيكون صديق



============
 ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟


----------



## soso a (5 أكتوبر 2014)

لشخص اتعلمت منه كتير 
أو 
شخص أثر بيا كتير 
---------- 
مستحيل انساك لمن تقولها ؟


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2014)

للصديق الوفي
==========
 اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟


----------



## soso a (5 أكتوبر 2014)

مكان ما 
ايه الدول تتمنى أن تزورها ؟


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2014)

الدول اللي زرتها بحب اكررها 
اولها... مصر
ايطاليا
فرنسا
 اليونان
============
هل انت مدمن تكفير هههههه قصدي تفكير


----------



## soso a (5 أكتوبر 2014)

للأسف ايوه 
دماغى بتشغل واحدها 
بس إلى حد ما ابتديت ادرب نفسى أن أعطيها راحه شوية 
ههههههههه 
هل تحب تربيه الحيوانات الأليفة أم لا  ؟


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2014)

الطيورالتي تغني وتغرد خصوصاً صباحاً

وليس البسس والكلاب
عشان الكلب مع انه وفي والبسة كمان
  لكن لما بينبح الكلب والبسة بتنوي بيزعجونا وبيزعوا العمارة كلها مش بس نحنا

الطيور تغني لنا اروع الالحان والقصائد وبالوقت نفسه تطرب العمارة كلها



شو احلى شي فيك بقصد الاخلاق
واسواء شي كمان


----------



## soso a (5 أكتوبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> الطيورالتي تغني وتغرد خصوصاً صباحاً
> 
> وليس البسس والكلاب
> عشان الكلب مع انه وفي والبسة كمان
> ...



لو المشكله النبيح بتاع الكلاب فى نوع مش بيهوهو كتير اسمه رود فيلر بيسمو القاتل الصامت
----------
مبعرفش أقيم نفسى 
 
نفس السؤال


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2014)

بعتقد احلى شي فيي هو كمان اسواء شي اللي هي 
برودة الاعصاب
متل ما بيقولولي 
بعض الاحيان البرودة تغيظ اللي قبالك وبيكون بنفس الوقت غضبان


----------



## soso a (5 أكتوبر 2014)

شو السؤال


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2014)

لو كنتِ بنت
المعلوم انه البنات بتبكي وبكثرة دايما هل انتِ كذلك

ولو كنت شاب 
هل تبكي ام لا


----------



## soso a (5 أكتوبر 2014)

لا مبقتش كده
بقى عندى جفاف بالعيون 
ههههههههههه
----------
اسم فيلم شوفته واتمنيت تكون البطل؟


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2014)

فيلم قديم قريت عنه عجبني  طلبته مش موجود بالسوق والمحلات

قالو لو توصي عليه وتدفع مسبق مع تكاليف اللف 

المهم بعد جهد جابوه  

اسمه the tamer hindi omar al sharif

فيلم اجنبي


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2014)

كم مرة صبغتي شعرك ؟؟


----------



## soso a (5 أكتوبر 2014)

وﻻ مره 
نفس السؤال


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2014)

موجود ههههههههه


----------



## soso a (5 أكتوبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> موجود ههههههههه



ما انا عدلت الجواب
اسم الفيلم مدى على عربى 
عمر الشريف


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> ما انا عدلت الجواب
> اسم الفيلم مدى على عربى
> عمر الشريف



مش فاهم
لو قصدك عربي لا

فيلم اكشن..مخابراتي .. رومانسي....
تدور احداثه بين الاتحاد السوفيياتي القديم قبل ان تصبح روسيا اليوم

وانكلترا


----------



## soso a (5 أكتوبر 2014)

اوك
------
كلمه قرأتها واثرت بيك كثيرا وﻻ تنساها 
ما هى ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أكتوبر 2014)

*تدور الحياة ثم يصاب كل شامت بما شمت 
اكتر كلمة ممكن تكسرك ؟؟*​


----------



## soso a (5 أكتوبر 2014)

انا بكرهيك
نفس السؤال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أكتوبر 2014)

*انا بطلت اثق فيك ..
اكتر كلمة تفرحك !!!!
*​


----------



## soso a (5 أكتوبر 2014)

مش كلمه 

إحساس  
إحساس اللى حاليا فرحانين وانى عملت شئ فرحهم

------ 
نفس السؤال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أكتوبر 2014)

*برضه احساس ,, انى اشوف فرحة فى عين حد انا السبب فيها
اسالى انتى ياحجة ^^
*​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2014)

غور من وشي

كمان نفسه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أكتوبر 2014)

*اكتر كلمة بتفرحك .. غور من وشى !! 
ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## soso a (5 أكتوبر 2014)

لو خيروكى 
بين شخص بيحبك وانت ﻻء 
وشخص مش بيحبك وانت بتحبيه
تختارى مين ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أكتوبر 2014)

*الشخص اللى بيحبنى
نفس السؤال
*​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2014)

خليك معايا

لو يوم لقيت نفسك او نفسكي مع انسان بتكره او بتكرهيه
شو بتعمل


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2014)

يمكن رديت على غير سؤال


----------



## soso a (5 أكتوبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> خليك معايا
> 
> لو يوم لقيت نفسك او نفسكي مع انسان بتكره او بتكرهيه
> شو بتعمل



بنسحب من المكان 
نفس السؤال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أكتوبر 2014)

*نفس الاجابة ^^
لو حد انت بتحبه اوى استفذك قدام الناس هتعمل اية ؟؟
*​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2014)

بضربه على دماغه
هههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2014)

طبعاً بهزر


----------



## soso a (5 أكتوبر 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *نفس الاجابة ^^
> لو حد انت بتحبه اوى استفذك قدام الناس هتعمل اية ؟؟
> *​



على حسب الموقف بيكون الرد 
نفس السؤال


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> بنسحب من المكان
> نفس السؤال




مش دة السؤال
قصدي لو اتجوزتي ولد بالصفات دي


----------



## soso a (5 أكتوبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> مش دة السؤال
> قصدي لو اتجوزتي ولد بالصفات دي



ارتبط بإنسان بكرهه
حرام عليك  
أولا موصلتيش مع حد لدرجه الكراهية ممكن ضيق عدم توافق ده بالحياة العامه 
لكن ارتبط بشخص مفيش توافق خالص يبقى شكرا حياه فشله لو مقدرتيش الأقى نقطه مشتركه نتفق فيها 
ربنا ميسمحش أفضل الواحد يعيش بدون ارتباط على أن يرتبط بحد كده 
بس ثقتى بربنا كبيره أن هيعطينى هديه من أيده وعمر هديه ربنا تكون وحشه ابداااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2014)

ايوة الاتكال على الله ربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير


طبعاً قدام الناس ووراء الناس هاتعامل معاه بنفس الاسلوب الهادىء
واخليه يخجل من انه عمل كده  وممكن افشل لكن كده تفكيري


هل انت من النوع الخجول او العكس او نص نص


----------



## soso a (5 أكتوبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> ايوة الاتكال على الله ربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير
> 
> 
> طبعاً قدام الناس ووراء الناس هاتعامل معاه بنفس الاسلوب الهادىء
> ...



خجول فى وسط ناس معرفهاش أو وسط مجتمع جديد إلى أن أتعرف عليه بيبتدوا يعرفوا من انا  
بس إلى حد ما الخجل مع العمل والاحتكاك بالناس قل عن ما كنت صغيره 
--؛؛؛؛؛-------
بتعمل ايه لو ارتبط بشخص مش بتحبه


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2014)

يعني بالبداية اكيد مش هاتجوز اللي اللي بحبو
لكن لو حاطط على وشه قناع  عندنا الكنيسة سهلت الطلاق ههههههههههه
طبعاً بعد محاكمات ودراسة عميقة 
مش  سهل سهل يعني
بيعملو محاكمة رسمية القضاة كهنة الدولة ممنوع تتدخل
لكن المحامين مدنيين مش كهنة
وممكن تاخد سنين وممكن شهةور


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2014)

نسيت السؤال ثواني


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2014)

بتقدر تتمالك نفسك اذا كنت متعصب


----------



## soso a (5 أكتوبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> يعني بالبداية اكيد مش هاتجوز اللي اللي بحبو
> لكن لو حاطط على وشه قناع  عندنا الكنيسة سهلت الطلاق ههههههههههه
> طبعاً بعد محاكمات ودراسة عميقة
> مش  سهل سهل يعني
> ...



لا طلاق إلا لعله واحده 
الكتاب المقدس قال كده 
غير كده الانفصال باطل 
ما يجمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان

ربنا يحفظنا حتى من نفسنا


----------



## soso a (5 أكتوبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> بتقدر تتمالك نفسك اذا كنت متعصب



إلى حدا ما 
ودايما بيجى فى فكرى الايه اللى بتقول 
مالك نفسه خير من مالك مدينه 
-؛؛----؛؛؛؛؛؛--- 
لو اتعصبت بتعمل ايه ؟


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2014)

بس رجع قبل ما يصعد قال
ماتحلونه على الارض يكون محلولاً في السماء
وما تربطونه يكون مربوطاً
اعطى التلاميذ هذا الحق


----------



## soso a (5 أكتوبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> بس رجع قبل ما يصعد قال
> ماتحلونه على الارض يكون محلولاً في السماء
> وما تربطونه يكون مربوطاً



إيمانى هو 
أن ما يجمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان 
ومفيش انفصال غير لعله واحده 
الايه واضحه وصريحه
وعلى العموم كل مكان وليه نظامه


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> إيمانى هو
> أن ما يجمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان
> ومفيش انفصال غير لعله واحده
> الايه واضحه وصريحه
> وعلى العموم كل مكان وليه نظامه




معك يا سوسو
لكن نفكر بصوت عالي
الرب جمع الشيء بواسطة الكاهن والكنيسة  مش كده؟؟

طيب لو شافت الكنيسة انه الزواج ده ضرره اكتر من افادته
الا تفصله الكنيسة التي تتكلم بأسم الرب 
*18. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: كُلُّ مَا تَرْبِطُونَهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ يَكُونُ مَرْبُوطاً فِي السَّمَاءِ وَكُلُّ مَا تَحُلُّونَهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ يَكُونُ مَحْلُولاً فِي السَّمَاءِ.*

ومثلاً
ها تولد مشاكل كتير ة اكيد
وخناقات نشاهدها يومياً في كل الامكنة 
الاطفال سيتأثرون من جراء ذلك
ونفسية الطفل تبنى على اسس مش كويسة
تأكيد سينج عن ذلك  بنون بالأسم مسيحيين
حتى انه المجرمين  بعد دراسة ممكن تكون اتبنت شخصيتهم 
من جراء كده جوازات

المهم مش بقولك ا نه معانا حق
بعطي نظرية الكنيسة هنا

يعني الكنيسة بتحاول كتير تصلح بينهم لكن لو  قطعوا الامل
*مش ها يسبوهم يقطعوا ببعض*
وممكن يحصل هجران وبسبب الهجران ممكن يزنوا وبكده يكون الضرر اكبر بكتير الى اخره

واخيراً هاجي معك
بأنه كل مكان وليه نظامه
خلينا بالمهم
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (5 أكتوبر 2014)

ردى كان بالتقييم 
وربنا يحمينا من نفسنا 

رديت على السؤال بالسابق


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2014)

ماشي خلاص اوامرك يا باشا


----------



## soso a (5 أكتوبر 2014)

ما يؤمر عليكم ظالم 


soso a قال:


> إلى حدا ما
> ودايما بيجى فى فكرى الايه اللى بتقول
> مالك نفسه خير من مالك مدينه
> -؛؛----؛؛؛؛؛؛---
> لو اتعصبت بتعمل ايه ؟


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2014)

> لو اتعصبت بتعمل ايه ؟


ها يكون بيحصل عجيبة  ههههههههههههه
والعجائب قليلين  في هذا الزمان 
هههههههههه


شو رأيكم بالولد اللي بيكي من اجل الحب..


----------



## soso a (6 أكتوبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> ها يكون بيحصل عجيبة  ههههههههههههه
> والعجائب قليلين  في هذا الزمان
> هههههههههه
> 
> ...



مشفتش من قبل كده 

بس شئ عادى أن الولد يحب 

لكن الحب الحقيقى مفيهوش بكاء 
فى على طول تمنى بالخير والسعادة
وأعتقد ده حب أسمى وأعلى من الحب المقترن بالبكاء
------------
نفس السؤال


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2014)

مقدرش ارد على سؤال يخص البنات

 المرة الوحيدة اللي بكيت هو من مدة وكان حزن
لكن ابكي عشان الحب ليه؟؟
اذا كان الحب ها يبكيني شو بدي فيه خليه يفل  بيكون هيدا بالاسم حب
مش حب

من شو بتحب تتخلص بشخصيتك شي بيدايقك


----------



## soso a (6 أكتوبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> مقدرش ارد على سؤال يخص البنات
> 
> المرة الوحيدة اللي بكيت هو من مدة وكان حزن
> لكن ابكي عشان الحب ليه؟؟
> ...



ما بعرف 
 
مفيش 
انا عجباني كده 
ههههههههه
؛-----------
نفس السؤال


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2014)

يعني اقعد نص ساعة افكر بسؤال 
تيجي حضرتك بثواني تنقلي عني
ههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (6 أكتوبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> يعني اقعد نص ساعة افكر بسؤال
> تيجي حضرتك بثواني تنقلي عني
> ههههههههههه



وتفكر ليه 
خليك عفوى وقول اللى بدماغك على طول 
هههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههه
مهض...............


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2014)

خلاص هاقفل وأقعد اسأل نفسي 
وأرد  زي العبيط على نفسي
هههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (6 أكتوبر 2014)

خلاص بلاش من الموضوع ده 
هههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2014)

طيب  
هههههههه


----------



## soso a (6 أكتوبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> طيب
> هههههههه



طيب 
هسال سؤال علشان الموضوع مش يقفل 
بدقيقة بكتب السؤال
لو طلعت رحله تفضل يكون فين ومين الأشخاص اللى هتاخدهم معك ؟


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2014)

اوكي
الصباح رباح
الليلة فنشت؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 أكتوبر 2014)

*رحلة دينية ولا عادية !!!
لو دينية يبقى دير مارمينا وابقى لوحدى
لو عادية يبقى اى مكان فيه بحر وبرضه ابقى لوحدى 
نفسه ..
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أكتوبر 2014)

اي مكان هادي 
لو مكانتش معايا شريكة حياتي يبقى لوحدي

تخيل ان شخص طلب منك خدمة  ..و الخدمة دي هتعطلك عن شغلك هل هتقوم بتنفيذها والا هتقدم اعتذار مع علم ان اعتذارك ربما يخليه ياخد على خاطره منك ؟؟  ​


----------



## soso a (7 أكتوبر 2014)

+Sameh+ قال:


> اي مكان هادي
> لو مكانتش معايا شريكة حياتي يبقى لوحدي
> 
> تخيل ان شخص طلب منك خدمة  ..و الخدمة دي هتعطلك عن شغلك هل هتقوم بتنفيذها والا هتقدم اعتذار مع علم ان اعتذارك ربما يخليه ياخد على خاطره منك ؟؟  ​


على حسب تأثيرها على شغلى
وعلى حسب اهميه الموضوع للشخص
ممكن اعتذر لو الموضوع هيضر بعملى والموضوع مش مهم قوة أو مش هياثر عليه هرفض ويزعل براحته

-----------
نفسه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2014)

بعد ما اخلص شغلي اعملها برضة 
او استأذن واعملها واعمل شغلي عادي 
لو لقيت \اولقيتي تعبان في البيت اية رد الفعل ؟


----------



## soso a (7 أكتوبر 2014)

ثعبان وﻻ تعبان 

هناك فرق بين الاثنين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> ثعبان وﻻ تعبان
> 
> هناك فرق بين الاثنين


ثعبان \حية \او عقرب 
بس النا عارف رد فعلك انتي لاني هسمعة من الشارع هههه


----------



## soso a (7 أكتوبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ثعبان \حية \او عقرب
> بس النا عارف رد فعلك انتي لاني هسمعة من الشارع هههه



بالعكس انا لما أخاف خالص مبقدرش أتكلم 

ثانيا كل اللى هعمله هقول الباب فى الاوضه دى وانتظر الفرج 
-؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛-------
نفس السؤال


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2014)

هههههههههه
انا همسكة والعب بية شوية ولما ازهق اموتة 
عادي خالص 
طيب وانتي نايمة وفار مشي علي وشك وحسيتي بية هتعملي اية ؟:


----------



## soso a (7 أكتوبر 2014)

لو أسلوب الاسئله كده مش هتابع احسن 
-------- 
اكيد اول ما تحرك هيمشى لحال سبيلة 
وكمان مش بخاف قوى من الفئران

نفس السؤال


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2014)

هههههه
انا حصلت معاي 
خلاص اسألي انتي هههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## soso a (7 أكتوبر 2014)

ماذا يمثل لك عالمك الافتراضى ( النت ) ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2014)

بضيع فية وقت فراغي 
وكمان بجيب علية اشياء بحتاجها للعمل 
بتحبي السفر والاصدقاء ؟
والاماكن النادرة ؟


----------



## soso a (7 أكتوبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بضيع فية وقت فراغي
> وكمان بجيب علية اشياء بحتاجها للعمل
> بتحبي السفر والاصدقاء ؟
> والاماكن النادرة ؟



بحب السفر والتنقل جدااااا
لكن للأسف قليله السفر لانى مرتبطه باهلى وهما قليلين السفر

--------
نفس السؤال


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2014)

انا ما بقعدش في البيت اصلا غير لما اكون عايز انام 
لكن كل يومي سفر ورحلات 
او شغل 
اسالي انتي


----------



## soso a (7 أكتوبر 2014)

كنت تحب تشتغل ايه ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2014)

تصدقي انا شغال الشغلانة اللي حبيتها بجد 
برسم وانفذ الرسم علي الواقع 
نفس السؤال


----------



## soso a (7 أكتوبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> تصدقي انا شغال الشغلانة اللي حبيتها بجد
> برسم وانفذ الرسم علي الواقع
> نفس السؤال



انا كنت حابه اشتغل حاجه لمجال  الكمبيوتر
بس ربنا رتب اشتغل حاجه مكنتش فاكره انى هحبه خالص حتى وانا فى الكلية لكن بعد ما اشتغلت حسيت أنها مرسوم ليا  
----؛-؛--

ايه اكتر لحظه بتحس انك ضعيف فيها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2014)

لما يكون حد بحبة زعل

او حد عزيز عليا انتقل 
الاثنين دول هما ضعفي 
انتي بتحبي شغلك وتقدسية ؟


----------



## soso a (7 أكتوبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> لما يكون حد بحبة زعل
> 
> او حد عزيز عليا انتقل
> الاثنين دول هما ضعفي
> انتي بتحبي شغلك وتقدسية ؟


طبعا بحبه كتير 

لأن اختيار ربنا ليا وكان اختيار افضل 
-------
نفس السؤال


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2014)

طبعا لانة كان هدفي من وانا طفل 
ولما كبرت كبرت معاي الفكرة 
بس علي فكرة شغلي غير دراستي هههههههه
طيب فين سؤالك


----------



## soso a (7 أكتوبر 2014)

هل  تحب تربيه الحيوانات الأليفة ولو تحب تربيتها أى الحيوانات تفضل ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> هل  تحب تربيه الحيوانات الأليفة ولو تحب تربيتها أى الحيوانات تفضل ؟


طبعا بحب الكلاب جدا لانها وفية جدا جدا 
وكمان القطط 
وكمان السحالف 
دول بربيهم 
نفس السؤال


----------



## soso a (7 أكتوبر 2014)

أنا بحب الكلاب فقط دى بربيها
 القطط مره جربت أربيها محبتهاش
السحالف مجربتش
-----
اللى عرفته حضرتك كثير التنقل 
بتعمل ايه فى الحيوانات بتاعك لما بتسافر؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2014)

بسيبهم لحد ما ارجع 
او حد يستقبلني بيكون الكلب ويفضل يرحب بيا ويوسخ هدومي 
وبيقعد يتنطط ويعمل صوت كدة مش عارف اوصفة 
بس بحس انة اوفي صديق ليا 
اما القطط دي منضفة الفئران 
السلحفاء اي عشب بتاكلة وكمان قطع الخيار 
وكمان ممكن تقعد فترة ما تكولشي عادي 
اي طابق تحبي تسكني فية


----------



## soso a (7 أكتوبر 2014)

عارفه الإحساس ده جربته مع كلبى
بس ازاى بتسبهم واحدهم ولا فى حد بيرعاهم بغياب حضرتك
------
احب أعيش فى بيت من بابه وﻻ فوقى حد وﻻ تحتى حد 
زى وضعى الحالى
------
نفس السؤال


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2014)

انا مجربتش اعيش غير في بيت مكون من طابقين 
الاول بعملة للضيوف والثاني غرف نوم ومبطخ صغير 
اما الاول دة انا بعشقة لانة بيكون كبير وقدامة زرع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2014)

تحبي تاكلي اية ومتمليش من الالاكل دة


----------



## soso a (7 أكتوبر 2014)

أى أكل تكراره بيخلى الواحد يمل وانا بحب التجديد 
-----
نفسه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2014)

انا لو اكلت كل يوم سمك مش هزهق منة 
حد يسال


----------



## soso a (13 أكتوبر 2014)

هل مر عليك يوم مميز متقدرش تنساه ؟ لو ايوه ايه هو ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أكتوبر 2014)

ايوة طبعا
يوم ماسجلت في المنتدي : )

مين اقرب صديق\ة لك في المنتدي ؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أكتوبر 2014)

*انــــــتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى * 
*3 اشياء متقدرش تستغنى عنهم *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أكتوبر 2014)

حبيبي يابيبي ربنا يخليكي ليا يارب :*

امممم
الكتاب المقدس
ماما
انتي واصحابي : )

لو طلبوا منك تستغني عن حاسة من حواسك الخمسة وتديها لحد
هتكون ايه الحاسة دي  , وهتديها لمين . وليه ؟؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2014)

مفيش حد يستاهل ياختى 
هههههههههههههه
بتحب​


----------



## soso a (15 أكتوبر 2014)

اه بحب ربنا 
وبحب الناس اللى حواليا كلها 


نفس السؤال


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2014)

مبحبش حد 
ههههههههههههه
عامل ايه


----------



## soso a (15 أكتوبر 2014)

عامل ايه 
الرد العادى كويس 
نفس السؤال


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2014)

نشكر الله 
ايه الفرق بين الرد العادىوالرداللى مش عادى


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 أكتوبر 2014)

عآمل مقآطعه..!!

س ـ هل تتذكر آحلامك حين تستيقظ/هل تهتم بها.؟


----------



## soso a (15 أكتوبر 2014)

لاء بحاول اهرب منها علشان اعيش بالواقع وانا مرتاحه 
لان لو الواحد عاش بيها هيتحبس جواها 

نفس السؤال


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 أكتوبر 2014)

برتبط ببعضها وبعضها مش بهتم بيه وبعضها بيكون آجآبات لحالآت نفسيه معينه..

س ـ إن ضايقك آحد . هل قد تكتفي بتركه وترحل دون نقاش..ولا لازم تجيب حقك..؟


----------



## soso a (15 أكتوبر 2014)

فى الغالب بتركه وامشى 

بس اكيد على حسب الموقف 

------
نفس السؤال


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 أكتوبر 2014)

بسيبه وبمشي بنظره ترد عوض لساني..وابتسامه كمان!

س ـ هل تستهويك ثرثرة الاصدقاء ومزاحهم فى آي شيء . آم تكتفي بالنقاشات الهادفه.؟


----------



## soso a (15 أكتوبر 2014)

دايما بتتقلب الثرثره فى الغالب لمناقشات هادفه 
ههههههه
بس قليلين اللى بحب الثرثره معهم حتى لو مكنتش هادفه 

نفس السؤال


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 أكتوبر 2014)

زمآن كنت بسمعهم بس .نآو مفيش ثرثره غير مع شخص واحد.طبعا ومع آخواتي هنا.

س ـ هل ممكن تتنرفز علي آعز آصدقائكـ/ ولو حصل بتصالحه بسرعه.؟


----------



## soso a (15 أكتوبر 2014)

اعتقد لاء 
نفس السؤال


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 أكتوبر 2014)

لآء

س ـ ممكن تطرح سؤال غير نفس ذآت السؤال!!


----------



## soso a (15 أكتوبر 2014)

اوكيه 
؛-------؛----
وحضرتك ماشى بليل لقيت شخص وقفك بالشارع وقالك انا غريب من المنطقه ومش معايا فلوس خالص رد فعلك هيكون ايه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أكتوبر 2014)

بصي علي حسب المبلغ اللي هيطلبو
يعني لو اكتر من 2 جنيه هعمل نفسي عبيطة






لا طبعا سوسو لو بأمكاني مسعدته مش هتأخر عليه اكيد

ايه اول حاجه بتعملها اول مابتصحي الصبح ؟​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 أكتوبر 2014)

*برجع انام تاني..*

*س ـ اي اول حاجه مش بتعملها الصبح ؟ *


----------



## soso a (16 أكتوبر 2014)

بقوم من النوم اجهز نفسى علشان اروح الشغل  

نفس السؤال


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 أكتوبر 2014)

*مش بنام تانى 

مين  اكتر حد بتضايق منه *


----------



## soso a (16 أكتوبر 2014)

مش فاكره 
ههههههه
نفس السؤال


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 أكتوبر 2014)

*المكتئب بدون سبب 

سؤال 
اكتر حاجه تفرحك بجد *


----------



## soso a (16 أكتوبر 2014)

بسمه طفل او فرحته وخصوصا لو كنت السبب فيها 
وتانى حاجه فرحه ابويا وامى واخويا  ده شئ ببسعدنى كتير وبرضوا خصوصا لو كنت انا السبب 

نفس السؤال


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أكتوبر 2014)

ما بلاش  نفس السؤال


----------



## soso a (16 أكتوبر 2014)

As you like 
قم بتغيير السؤال


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أكتوبر 2014)

عامل ايه ​


----------



## soso a (16 أكتوبر 2014)

الرد العادى 
كويس ،، نشكر ربنا 
---------------
تتمنى ايه بحياتك تحققه ؟


----------



## اني بل (17 أكتوبر 2014)

كون خادمة امينة للرب وارضيه بحياتي واعشله طول عمري لأنه أب حنون وعظيم 
بتفكري بأيه دلوقتي ؟؟؟


----------



## soso a (17 أكتوبر 2014)

بفكر ارد على السؤال 
نفس السؤال


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 أكتوبر 2014)

*بفكر  اتصل بحد 
السؤال 
حد نفسك ميكونش موجود بحياتك *


----------



## soso a (17 أكتوبر 2014)

احساس صعب لانه ناتج عن كراهيه 

لاء طبعا 

نفسك شخص يكون متواجد داخل حياتك الخاصه بشكل اكبر لو ايوه هو مين  ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 أكتوبر 2014)

ايوه / ربنا 

س ـ صف الحياه فى كلمه


----------



## soso a (17 أكتوبر 2014)

بخار يظهر قليلا ثم يختفى  

نفس السؤال


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 أكتوبر 2014)

دي كلمه طويله خالص

خدعه

س ـ ما شعورك لو قامت حرب الان فى كل العالم


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أكتوبر 2014)

شعور وحش
بس مادم ربنا موجود معانا فخلاص
الحرب للرب


اتمنى امنية عايزها تتحقق ناااااااااااااااو


----------



## soso a (17 أكتوبر 2014)

امنيه بقلبى ربنى يشوفها ويحقهها 

 

نفس السؤال


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 أكتوبر 2014)

ما نفع التمني إن كانت المُنيا محال
علي كلٍ أمنيتي أن أسكن أعالي الجبال

س ـ هل تستطيع رسم شجرة كريسماس بأصابع يديك (هع)


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أكتوبر 2014)

ههههههههه ايوة صدقنى 
جربتها قبل ما اكتب وعملتها بايدى 

معاك قلم 
هتكتب ايه على قلبك ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 أكتوبر 2014)

ههههههه

لطيف السؤال دا

هكتب ألم

س ـ اعط وصف من كلمه واحده لشخص واحد يريد ان يقول (اقبل الليل فمتي انام)


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أكتوبر 2014)

انت ياعم اسئلتك صعبة على مخى التخين 

امممممممممم ممكن نقول ( هروب )

اول حاجة بتفكر فيها الصبح اييييييه ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 أكتوبر 2014)

اني عايز انام تاني

س ـ اكتب اسم بلد يبدأ بحرف ال (ي)


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أكتوبر 2014)

اااااااامممممممممممممممم

يوغسلافيا ههههههه

اكتب اسم من الكتاب المقدس يبدا بحرف ( ي ) بردو


----------



## soso a (17 أكتوبر 2014)

امممم 
يشوع
نفس السؤال


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أكتوبر 2014)

يوشياااااااا

اكلة من الكتاب المقدس على حرف (ج)


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 أكتوبر 2014)

تصدق مش عارف !!

س ـ تعرف أنتا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 أكتوبر 2014)

اسم نبات يبدأ بحرف ي؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أكتوبر 2014)

جبنة 

اسم نبات على حرف ى

ينسون يمكن مش عارف



اسم عضو مش فاهم اسمه لحد دلوقتى ؟


----------



## soso a (17 أكتوبر 2014)

kawasaki

نفس السؤال


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 أكتوبر 2014)

oise no

بقراه "عويسي نو"

آيه تااا!!


----------



## soso a (18 أكتوبر 2014)

ايه السؤال ؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 أكتوبر 2014)

كتا فى سؤالين مش اتجاوبوا...!!

س ـ هل تحب صنع الاعمال الفنيه اليدويه.؟


----------



## soso a (18 أكتوبر 2014)

بحبها كتير 

============

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 أكتوبر 2014)

مولع بها منذ الصغر..

س ـ متي تشعر بالضيق


----------



## soul & life (18 أكتوبر 2014)

بشعر بالضيق لما ببعد عن ربنا
 ولما  بنصدم فى اشخاص توقعت انهم ارقى من حقيقتهم ..

س بتحب الشتا ولا الصيف والسبب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2014)

بحب الصيف لان الشتاء بيتعب عظامي 
وحضرتك بتحبي اشتاء ولا الصيف


----------



## soul & life (18 أكتوبر 2014)

هههه سلامة عظامك يا اخونا العزيز 
بحب الشتا جدااا
س : ايه البلد اللى نفسك تزورها


----------



## soso a (18 أكتوبر 2014)

بموت فى الشتاء 

بحب كل حاجه فيه هدوء الشوارع برد الليل  
يمكن علشان انا مواليد الشتاء معرفش 

ههههههههههههه

نفس السؤال


----------



## soso a (18 أكتوبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههه سلامة عظامك يا اخونا العزيز
> بحب الشتا جدااا
> س : ايه البلد اللى نفسك تزورها





نفسى ازور كتير بس مش بزور ههههههههههههه

نفسه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههه سلامة عظامك يا اخونا العزيز
> بحب الشتا جدااا
> س : ايه البلد اللى نفسك تزورها


بصراحة 
كنا بنتكلن النهاردة علي شرم الشيخ واسكندرية


----------



## soul & life (18 أكتوبر 2014)

نفسى ازور اليونان 
واسبانيا ..  وكوريا  
وداخل مصر..  اسيوط والفيوم والاقصر واسوان بحب اللف محافظات مصر واتفرج على الناس والمبانى وعوايدهم

س :اذا جاتلك رسالة دلوات تحب تكون من مين ويكون فيها ايه ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> نفسى ازور اليونان
> واسبانيا ..  وكوريا
> وداخل مصر..  اسيوط والفيوم والاقصر واسوان بحب اللف محافظات مصر واتفرج على الناس والمبانى وعوايدهم
> 
> س :اذا جاتلك رسالة دلوات تحب تكون من مين ويكون فيها ايه ؟


من بتول 
وتقول خطت راسها في حلة اية 
نفسة؟


----------



## soul & life (18 أكتوبر 2014)

ههههه
نفسى تجيلى رسالةمن صديقتى الوحيدةعايشة بأسبانيا
 تقولى فيها انها نازلة مصر قريب

س : ايه اكتر عادة فيك مزعجة ونفسك تبطلها ؟؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2014)

اني بصدق بسرعة 
وبتخنق بسرعة مبردش علي اللي ضايقني
علشان ماخسرهوش ورغم كدة بيبقي زي الجرح مكانة باين مش بنساة 
حتي لو من اقرب الناس 
نفس اعامل الناس زي ما بيعاملوني زي ما كنت زمان 
طيب انتي تقدري تتحملي السفر لمدة كام ساعة


----------



## soul & life (18 أكتوبر 2014)

سافرت محافظات كتير جوة مصر .. بورسعيد مطروح دمياط المنصورة

انما بره مصر لا للاسف

لو جاتلكم فرصة تغيروا  مجال دراستكم او مهنتكم  ؟؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2014)

لو مربحة ماشي 
لو اقل من اللي انا فيها نو والف نو 
اية المكان اللت لما تزهقي تحبي تروحية


----------



## soul & life (18 أكتوبر 2014)

البحر
ايه هى اكتر صفة بتشوفها مزعجة فى الاشخاص ومبتعرفش تتعامل معاها


----------



## تيمو (18 أكتوبر 2014)

الغباء (مع احترامي للجميع  )

نفسه ...


----------



## soul & life (18 أكتوبر 2014)

ههههه الكدب والخداع

اذا احببت تهدى شخص هدية هتكون ايه؟


----------



## تيمو (18 أكتوبر 2014)

ساعة 

نفسه


----------



## soul & life (18 أكتوبر 2014)

كتاب

اكتر مرحلة حبيتها وليك فيها ذكريات كتير الطفولة.. المراهقة.. الشباب ؟


----------



## تيمو (18 أكتوبر 2014)

يا مثقف 

كل مرحلة فيها ذكريات روعة ... صعب أحدد

أحلى كتاب قرأتيه


----------



## soul & life (18 أكتوبر 2014)

لا كتير  كل كتاب بقرأه لاخره بشعر انه الاروع
لانى لو بدأت كتاب ومحبتهوش مش بكمله هههه
الاجنحة المتكسرة .. دمعة وابتسامة .. هؤلاء علمونى .. اعجب الرحلات .. وداعا ايها الملل

بتسمع ايه لما تكون مخنوق؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 أكتوبر 2014)

كما يشتاق الآيل

س ـ بتنام كام ساعه ف اليوم


----------



## تيمو (18 أكتوبر 2014)

فيه ترنيمة اسمها أنا حين أصلي.

هلا انتبهت لجوابك خريستوفورس.

بنام 7 ساعات وما بنام الضهر.

إيه أحلى خبر سمعتيه بحياتك؟


----------



## soso a (18 أكتوبر 2014)

مش عارفه 


نفس السؤال


----------



## تيمو (18 أكتوبر 2014)

أحلى خبر سمعته بحياتي معدّل التوجيهي (الثانوية العامة)

إيش أول أمر بلفت نظرك بالشخص؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 أكتوبر 2014)

ملامحه وطريقه كلامه 

نفس السؤال انا مش زيكو ولا ايه


----------



## تيمو (18 أكتوبر 2014)

البنت عيونها وابتسامتها ... والشب يمكن ساعته

ما فهمت سؤالك؟ مين قدوتك بالحياة؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 أكتوبر 2014)

بابا يسوع


نفس ذات السؤال...


----------



## تيمو (18 أكتوبر 2014)

فيه أشخاص بحياتي بحب أكون متلهم من نواحي معينة.


شو السؤال يالي بتحب الناس تسألك إياه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 أكتوبر 2014)

ههههههه

كتبت قصيده جديده ولا لأ ...وبجاوب دايما بلأ


س ـ شو السؤال يللي مو تحب حدا يسألك اياه.؟


----------



## soso a (18 أكتوبر 2014)

انتى بتحب ولا لاء 

او انتى مرتبطه ولا لاء 

======================

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 أكتوبر 2014)

بحب ومرتبط..!!

س ـ صف واقعك فى كلمه


----------



## soso a (18 أكتوبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> بحب ومرتبط..!!
> 
> س ـ صف واقعك فى كلمه



السؤال السابق  بيقول  ـ شو السؤال يللي مو تحب حدا يسألك اياه.؟ 	



=================================

عاااااااادى 

نفس السؤال


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 أكتوبر 2014)

ضبابي

س ـ بتحب فانوس رمضان ​


----------



## تيمو (20 أكتوبر 2014)

نعم بحبه ...

أكتر مسلسل عجبك؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 أكتوبر 2014)

Walker, Texas Ranger
حارس مدينة تيكساس






س ـ هل تغضب./وان غضبت كيف تتحكم او كيف يكون غضبك.؟​


----------



## soso a (20 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> نعم بحبه ...
> 
> أكتر مسلسل عجبك؟



مسلسل مش متزكره 
لكن حاضر فى ذهنى فيلم هندى اسمه هلا تكونى صديقتى ؟ 

---------
اخر كتاب قريته ؟


----------



## تيمو (20 أكتوبر 2014)

نعم بغضب، بس بهدى بسرعة كبيرة جداً وبنسى ولا كأنو صار إشي. بحس مرات الغضب أمر إيجابي عشان الواحد ما يراكم مشاعره ... 

هلا انتبهت لسوسو .. آخر كتاب قرأته: the witch of portobello
....

بتمارس الرياضة؟ هل أنتَ رياضي؟ ولو نعم، شو الرياضة يالي بتمارسها دايماً؟


----------



## soso a (20 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> نعم بغضب، بس بهدى بسرعة كبيرة جداً وبنسى ولا كأنو صار إشي. بحس مرات الغضب أمر إيجابي عشان الواحد ما يراكم مشاعره ...
> 
> هلا انتبهت لسوسو .. آخر كتاب قرأته: the witch of portobello
> ....
> ...


انا اللى منتبهتش للسؤال 

بحب الحركه والمشى كتير لكن لضيق وقتى مش بقدر امارسها 

نفس السؤال


----------



## تيمو (20 أكتوبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> انا اللى منتبهتش للسؤال
> 
> بحب الحركه والمشى كتير لكن لضيق وقتى مش بقدر امارسها
> 
> نفس السؤال



نعم رياضيي. بركض يومياً، وبمارس بعض التمارين. بس يا سوسو عذر إنو ما فيه وقت مش عذر، فيه تمارين رياضية ممكن تمارسيها وإنتِ بتحضري تلفزيون ...

إنتي مرتبطة هههه :smile02

شو أكبر مخاوفك؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (20 أكتوبر 2014)

*اكبر مخاوفى لا مفيش حاجه بخاف منها 
سلمنا فسرنا نحمل 

بلد  نفسك تعيش فيها *


----------



## soso a (20 أكتوبر 2014)

بلد تكون نظيفه فكريا هههههههه

نفس السؤال


----------



## تيمو (20 أكتوبر 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *اكبر مخاوفى لا مفيش حاجه بخاف منها
> سلمنا فسرنا نحمل
> 
> بلد  نفسك تعيش فيها *



النمسا أو السويد.

بس شو قصدك بـِ: سلمنا فسرنا نحمل؟ 

بتحلم بالليل؟ ولو بتحلم، فيه حلم بتكرر معك كثير؟ شو هو؟


----------



## soso a (20 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> النمسا أو السويد.
> 
> بس شو قصدك بـِ: سلمنا فسرنا نحمل؟
> 
> بتحلم بالليل؟ ولو بتحلم، فيه حلم بتكرر معك كثير؟ شو هو؟



انا بحلم  وانا صاحى 
هههههههههههه

لو فى ضيقه او زعلانه من شئ بحاول افصل نفسى وارسم حلم اعيش فيه  

اه فى حلم او مش حلم امنيه نفسى تتحقق  

نفس السؤال


----------



## +ماريا+ (20 أكتوبر 2014)

*لا مفيش حلم معين بحلمه 

ايه الصفه اللى تشترط وجودها فى فتى احلامك 
يعنى  لايمكن تتنازل عنها *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 أكتوبر 2014)

فتي أحلامي...!!

هو ممكن فتاة أحلامي..

اظن كل الصفات تتمحور حول الايمان والعلاقه بالله..


س ـ هل تفضل العيش قبل 500 سنه مضوا ام تفضل الغيش فى 500 سنه قادمون..!!​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> النمسا أو السويد.
> 
> بس شو قصدك بـِ: سلمنا فسرنا نحمل؟
> 
> بتحلم بالليل؟ ولو بتحلم، فيه حلم بتكرر معك كثير؟ شو هو؟



هي الاخت ماريا تقصد الايه بتاعت بولس الرسول

سلمنا فصرنا نحمل لما تكسرت بيه السفينه​


----------



## تيمو (22 أكتوبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> فتي أحلامي...!!
> 
> هو ممكن فتاة أحلامي..
> 
> ...



لا أنا نفسي أعيش في زمن الأهرامات وزمن المايا وزمن الأنباط والبترا عشان بجد نفسي أعرف كيف بنوا كل هذه الحضارة؟

شو غداكم اليوم؟


----------



## soso a (22 أكتوبر 2014)

لبنه وخيار 

نغس السؤال


----------



## تيمو (22 أكتوبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> لبنه وخيار
> 
> نغس السؤال



هههههههههههههههههه طيب أحلف بشو إنو اليوم تغديت لبنة وخيار ، بس زيادة قلّاية بندورة 

على أي جهة بتفضل تنام؟


----------



## soso a (22 أكتوبر 2014)

مش شئ محدد 
لاء ما فى بندوره معاه الاكل 
لبنه وخيار فقط مع ان الاربعاء صيام بس ماصمتش  

---------
نفس السؤال


----------



## تيمو (22 أكتوبر 2014)

على الجهة اليمين ... 

إيش أكتر نوع شوكلاته بتحبها؟


----------



## soso a (22 أكتوبر 2014)

All 
بس مش بكتر منها 
-------- 
نفس السؤال


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 أكتوبر 2014)

مش بتغدا..فطار عشا ع طول ... 1 ثم 3 ع طول 

س ـ بتكلم صاحبك الانتيم كام مره ف اليوم وهو بيكلمك كام مره..ممكن تزهقوا من بعض؟​


----------



## soso a (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صديقى الانتيم امى وعمرى ما بزهق منها  

نفس السؤال


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 أكتوبر 2014)

*كل ما الوقت يسمح بكلمه ـ

هو مش بنزهق..لكن ممكن نزعق مع بعض ونتخانق ونضرب بعض ..

لكن عمرنا ما زعلنا..بنتصالح ف نفس المكالمه

س ـ افضل افلام ديزني ليك.؟*​


----------



## soso a (22 أكتوبر 2014)

كلهم بيعجبنونى 

مش فى شئ مفضل عن التانى 

هو فى فيلم عجبنى فكرته قوى

* فيلم
 up*


======================
نفس السؤال ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 أكتوبر 2014)

هههه

it,s all

س ـ لو بأمكانك التحليق لمدة ساعه..هتروح فين؟ ​


----------



## soso a (23 أكتوبر 2014)

برارى مصر حيث يسكن الاباء السواح والقديسيين 
نفس السؤال


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 أكتوبر 2014)

فوق الجاذبية حتي لا أنزل ثانيةً

س ـ لو دُعيت لتتحقق لك أمنيه واحده/فما هي.
؟​


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 أكتوبر 2014)

*ان اضمن ملكوت السموات 

سؤال 
موقف صعب حصلك  لن تنساه *


----------



## tamav maria (23 أكتوبر 2014)

دخلت محل عشان اشتري طقم سرير
وبعدين ما عجبتنيش الالوان 
وصاحبة المحل كانت واقفه 
وكنت فاهمه انها مش بتفهم عربي 
فكنت بتكلم مع نفسي بس صوتي كان عالي شويه
وقولت جتك القرف الالوان كلها وحشه
راحت بصه لي وضحكت وقالت لي انا من اسوان
انا بقي عرقت وراحت جميع الالوان
وما كنتش عارفه اقول لها ايه 
بس هي خدتها ببساطه 
وبعد كده اشتريت منها عشان اداري كسوفي 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نفس السؤال​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 أكتوبر 2014)

كنت بمتحن فى الثانوي..

ثم حدث ان الجيرل فريند طلبت اعزمها ع عصر قصب

وبما ان البيت اللي كنت موجود فيه قبل الامتحان لزق فى المدرسه (بيت خالتي) فكنت ممعيش فلوس غير 

جنيه ونص..

بدل ما ابقا كريم واجيب عصير بجنيه لقيت اتنيل زمايلها جم (اوبس)

رحت جايب لكل واحده كوب بنص جنيه (الراجل صاحب المحل بيبصلي ومتنح) وصحابها كمان

وكان نفسي اقول لواحده فيهم كل واحده تديني شوية عصير (يييييييي)

انا بقيت كلي عصير اصلا 

هههههههه

س ـ تفضل تسكن فى اعماق البحر ..ولا فى غابه ..ولا فوق جبل ..إن أمكن يعني؟​


----------



## tamav maria (23 أكتوبر 2014)

ولا حاجه من دول
احب اسكن في الريف

امتي اخر مره دخلت المطبخ وطبخت​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 أكتوبر 2014)

هههههههه

اه ..انا كنت هجيب كوباية بجنيه وافضل اتفرج عليها وهي بتشرب..ولو قلتلي مشربتش ليك ليه كنت هقلها كفايه فرحتي انك انتي بتشربي ..ولما تمشي كنت هجيبلي واحدايه بنص جنيه ابل بيها حنجرتي.

صحابها كانو عايزين عصير مانجه يختي...شفتي 

مطبخ ودخلت ..!!

يا استاذه 

استعملي صيغة المؤنث

عموما نحن فى الريف نطبخ بدون مطبخ نطبخ بطرق بدائيه

فالمطبخ فى كل مكان

لم ادخل مطبخ بعد..وعد لم ادخل اطبخلك ئصدي اقلك

س ـ تعرف "الباستافلورا"​


----------



## soso a (23 أكتوبر 2014)

اعرف انها طريقه عمل كيكه بالمربى 
عملتها مره  

نفس السؤال


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 أكتوبر 2014)

مش عارف اسم "كيك" دا دقيق ولا لا ..الكيك اسفنجي ..
بس دي قوامها متماسك..
تصنع بالمربي وبالشوكولا والحلوي الملونه
وتصنع بأشكال مختلفه مضغوطه فى قوالب من خلال مكبس

س ـ من أنت فى ثلاث كلمات​


----------



## تيمو (23 أكتوبر 2014)

من أنت بثلاث كلمات: 

*أروع شخص بالكون ههه

شو أكتر أكلة بتحبها؟
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 أكتوبر 2014)

عتس

س ـ لما بتنام ..بتصحي بليل..لو صحيت بتعرف تنام علي طول ولا بعد وقت​


----------



## تيمو (23 أكتوبر 2014)

عتس؟ هاي اسم أكلة أو نوع من أنواع السيارات 

نومي ثقيل، لو ضربت مدفعية جمبي (جانبي) ما بصحى  ولو صحيت برجع بنام بسهولة.

خلصت جامعة؟ لو آه؟ شو تخصصك؟ ولو لا شو حابب تدرس؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 أكتوبر 2014)

هههههههههه 

العتس هو العدس

انا كنت علوم كمبيوتر..تعليم خاص..سبتها فى سنه تالته

لكن تخصصي شغل جرافيكس..

حابب ادرس فى مجال Software Development and Animation

الاتنين مره واحده هههههه 

س ـ ماذا تعتقد فى الثقه بالاخرين..هل بالاكتساب ام بالاعجاب.؟​


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 أكتوبر 2014)

*الثقه بتكتسب
 الاكتساب طبعا 

نفس السؤال
سوسو عدتنى 
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 أكتوبر 2014)

ههههههههه

فى اشخاص لوهله تثقي فيهم دون تحكُم

لكن الثقه فى الغالب مُكتسبه..

س ـ متي تشعر بضيق الروح والانزعاج وكيف تتخلص منه.؟​


----------



## soso a (23 أكتوبر 2014)

لما احس بجو فيه كراهيه شئ بيخنقنى 

نفس السؤال 
ماريا عديتنى 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## تيمو (23 أكتوبر 2014)

لما أحضر مناسبات لأقارب فيها الكثير من النفاق.

شو السؤال يالي بتحب أسأله إلك


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> لما أحضر مناسبات لأقارب فيها الكثير من النفاق.
> 
> شو السؤال يالي بتحب أسأله إلك



انك متسالنيش السؤال اللى سالته ناو :t33:

نفس السؤال :blush2:


----------



## تيمو (23 أكتوبر 2014)

ABOTARBO قال:


> نفس السؤال :blush2:



:a82:


----------



## soso a (23 أكتوبر 2014)

شو اللى بيوصلك لحد البكى ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 أكتوبر 2014)

*ههههههه سوسو عدت اللى بيدخلوا التوبيك كلهم 
بس لسه ميتو و كريس  

لما احس بالظلم اعيط 

ايه اللى دايما بتشتاق له فى طفولتك *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 أكتوبر 2014)

صيد السمك والجري فى الحدائق والذهاب للمدرسه برفقة ابي 

والعاب النشان والتصويب وووووو كتير حاجات

س ـ لما تكون متعلق بشخص وينسحب فجأه او يسافر بعيد/بتكون عامل ازاي​


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 أكتوبر 2014)

*بكون مضايقه طبعا على الفراق
لكن اتمنى له الخير 
 لو هاجر علشان مستقبل افضل 

سؤال 

ماذا تفعل مع من يظلمك *


----------



## تيمو (24 أكتوبر 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *بكون مضايقه طبعا على الفراق
> لكن اتمنى له الخير
> لو هاجر علشان مستقبل افضل
> 
> ...



لو ما بقدر آخذ حقي بالقانون، أترك الأمر للأيام

مين ظالمك؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 أكتوبر 2014)

افرح لاني حسبت اهلا ان اُهان او اُظلم لأصمت لأنفذ وصية الرب

س ـ بتشرب بيريل.؟​


----------



## soul & life (24 أكتوبر 2014)

دلوات حالا بشرب شاى هههه

لو حد ظلمك وندم ورجع غلط فيك وظلمك تانى هتتصرف ازاى؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 أكتوبر 2014)

ظالم نفسي 


س ـ هل تتفاعل مع اصدقاء الاصدقا او اقارب الاقارب بسرعه​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 أكتوبر 2014)

كدا بقت صلطه..واحد واحد يا جماعه


----------



## تيمو (24 أكتوبر 2014)

وأنا كمان بشرب شاي ههه

مش عارف ، يمكن برجع بسامح لأنو قلبي طيب أنا ههه. بواجه الشخص، ولو رجع وكرر نفس الخطأ بقطع علاقتي فيه.

مين بيريل؟


----------



## soul & life (24 أكتوبر 2014)

لا مش اجتماعية انا بحب الوحدة لكن بحب الناس وبتعامل بسلاسة لو فرض عليا التعامل

يعنى ايه ظالم نفسى؟؟؟


----------



## تيمو (24 أكتوبر 2014)

يعني الواحد بقلل من قيمة ذاته، وما بعرف قيمة حاله أو قدراته وما بستغلها في شيء مفيد، وبالمقابل يُمارس دور الضحية والمغلوب على أمر أمره.

مين أقرب إلك، اقرباءك من جهة أمك (أخوالك) أو من جهة أبوك (أعمامك)؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 أكتوبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> لا مش اجتماعية انا بحب الوحدة لكن بحب الناس وبتعامل بسلاسة لو فرض عليا التعامل
> 
> يعنى ايه ظالم نفسى؟؟؟



الانسان بظلم نفسه بالخضوع لها لا أن تخضع له

بظلم نفسي اني مش بروضها لان تكون خضعه لي


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> يعني الواحد بقلل من قيمة ذاته، وما بعرف قيمة حاله أو قدراته وما بستغلها في شيء مفيد، وبالمقابل يُمارس دور الضحية والمغلوب على أمر أمره.
> 
> مين أقرب إلك، اقرباءك من جهة أمك (أخوالك) أو من جهة أبوك (أعمامك)؟



حقيقة لا دول ولا دول

س ـ كم مره طعنت من الخلف..وهل تركت نفسك للموت ام نجوت؟


----------



## تيمو (24 أكتوبر 2014)

> "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:
> 
> 
> > الانسان بظلم نفسه بالخضوع لها لا أن تخضع له
> ...



بتتكلم بجد؟ أو بتهزّر؟ ومين ده يالي راح تروضها؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 أكتوبر 2014)

بتكلم بجد..انا اظلم نفسي حينما لا اعد لها الافضل والافضل ان تكون خاضعه لارادتي ولست انا خاضع لاهوائها..


----------



## تيمو (24 أكتوبر 2014)

> "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:
> 
> 
> > بتكلم بجد..انا اظلم نفسي حينما لا اعد لها الافضل والافضل ان تكون خاضعه لارادتي ولست انا خاضع لاهوائها..



ده كلام كبير يا عمي الحج. ومش عارف عن مين بتحكي، بس بتمنى تكون مبسوط وهي مبسوطة.

آخر مرة طُعنت من الخلف كانت طعنة في مقتل، احتاجني وقت طويل لأنهض وأتعافى من آثار هذه الطعنة.

عمرك فكرت تروح رحلة للفضاء؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> ده كلام كبير يا عمي الحج. ومش عارف عن مين بتحكي، بس بتمنى تكون مبسوط وهي مبسوطة.
> 
> آخر مرة طُعنت من الخلف كانت طعنة في مقتل، احتاجني وقت طويل لأنهض وأتعافى من آثار هذه الطعنة.
> 
> عمرك فكرت تروح رحلة للفضاء؟



هههههههه

نفسي الداخليه يا اخي مش بتكلم علي جيرل فريند


نفسي اطلع القمر

س ـ بتشوف ايه اكتر صفه بتحبها فيك؟


----------



## تيمو (24 أكتوبر 2014)

> ="خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ";3655043]هههههههه
> 
> نفسي الداخليه يا اخي مش بتكلم علي جيرل فريند
> 
> ...




ههه لا الصراحة أنا راح مخّي إنك متزوج ، وبيني وبينك لو حكيتلي زوجة كنت ناوي أحكي معها تطلب منك الطلاق ههههه

وتطلع القمر ليه وأنا موجود ممكن أبعتلك صورتي هههههه

أكتر صفة بحبها بحالي قدرتي على التحليل وربط الأحداث وقراءة ما بين السطور. بس مش دايماً 

عجبني السؤال لذلك سأقول كما تقول سوسو: نفس السؤال 
[/SIZE]


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 أكتوبر 2014)

هههههههه

يبقا اتعديت من 'soso"




س ـ بتابع نشاونال جيوغرافك؟​


----------



## soso a (24 أكتوبر 2014)

نو 


--------

نغس السؤااااال 

ههههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 أكتوبر 2014)

يس ههههه



س ـ علق علي حال المجتمع اليوم فى ثلاث كلمات.؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 أكتوبر 2014)

*حروب  ارهاب   اضطهاد 

س
ايه اللى نفسك تغيره فى سياسة بلدك *


----------



## soso a (24 أكتوبر 2014)

حاجات كتير  

ايه اللى نفسك تغير بسياسه بلدك ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 أكتوبر 2014)

*هههههههههه
 سؤال جديد بصراحه 

الروتين والفساد 

س 

فى بلد معينه تحب بلدك تكون زيها *


----------



## soso a (24 أكتوبر 2014)

لاء 
لكن احب تاخد ميزه كل بلد  

لما بتغمض عنيك بتحلم بيه ولو مش بتحلم بتحس بايه ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 أكتوبر 2014)

هو اللي بيغمض عنيه بيحلم..بحلم وانا صاحي

لما بغمض عنيا بحس الدنيا ضلمه

س ـ اذكر موقف استلزم منك تحدي لاجل شيء ما .


----------



## تيمو (25 أكتوبر 2014)

لا أذكر أنني تحديت، لكن أظن أنني اتبعت مبدأ (النق) والإصرار للعمل في الشركة التي كنتُ أتمنى أن أعمل فيها. 

لو صار معك مليون دولار، شو راح تعمل فيهم؟


----------



## soso a (25 أكتوبر 2014)

ياه راح اعمل حاجات كتير 

من ضمنها مشروع لايتام او اى مشروع من المشاريع الخيريه 

وهستمر بشغلى بس مش راح اشتغل بعد الظهر ههههههههههه

================================

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 أكتوبر 2014)

هشتري سكاكر وشوكولا هع ،،

هستغلهم فى دول افريقيا،،

س ـ هل الحلم مبيتشافش غير لما العينين تغمظ ،؟!!​


----------



## soso a (25 أكتوبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> هشتري سكاكر وشوكولا هع ،،
> 
> هستغلهم فى دول افريقيا،،
> 
> س ـ هل الحلم مبيتشافش غير لما العينين تغمظ ،؟!!​



لو ملهوش علاقه بالواقع لو من نسج الخيال لازم تفصل نفسك عن الواقع بتغمض العين 

او لو بتفكر فى شخص بعيد بتغمض عينك علشان تنقل روحك وعقلك عند الشخص ده 

================================

هل انت / انتى من اصحاب العقل كثير التفكير ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 أكتوبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> لو ملهوش علاقه بالواقع لو من نسج الخيال لازم تفصل نفسك عن الواقع بتغمض العين
> 
> او لو بتفكر فى شخص بعيد بتغمض عينك علشان تنقل روحك وعقلك عند الشخص ده
> 
> ...



بس فى كل الحالات الدنيا بتكون ضلمه :shutup22:


عموماً ،، اعتقد ان الاحلام التي ليس لها علاقه بالواقع

 يترجمها العقل الباطن فى احلام اثناء النوم،

لكن اني اغمض عنيا علشان افتكر شخص فدا ممكن اسميه تجميع التركيز علي نقطه (الشخص_الفكره_الحلم الخيالي)،،وغالبا تجميع التركيز علي نقطه بيرهق ذهني وبيخليني حزين لاني عارف اني بتخيل والواقع ابعد ما يكون عني..لذا اهرب من هذا بسرعه واكتفي بأن يترجمها عقلي فى احلامه..:t19:

*/ـ|*

انا عقلي ف مره صحيت لقيته هرب وقعدت اسبوع ادور عليه ،،ف الاخر لقيته رافع عليا قضيه ف حقوق الانسان،،بيتهمني اني كل يوم بكهربه،،قالولو ازاي..قال مبيخلينيش افصل وابطل تفكير ل"وهله"،،،

اكتر فتره بعاني منها من التفكير هي قبل النوم..بحس بطشاش ف نفوخي..

مش بلاقي حل غير المزامير وبرشم الصليب وبنعس بعد وت يجي ساعتين..واصحي بعدها بخمس دقائق،،:thnk0001:


*/ـ|*

س ـ هل يتقبلك الاطفال من اول معامله.؟​


----------



## soso a (25 أكتوبر 2014)

من اول وهله او لقاء مش دايما 

لكن بعد يوم او اتنين بيتقبلنوا كتير 

لان بالتعامل بيفهمونى وبفهمهم بتكلم على سن 5 سنين فما فوق 

=======================

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## تيمو (25 أكتوبر 2014)

نعم يتقبلوني بشكل غريب لدرجة إنك مش راح تميّز بيني وبينهم غير بالطول والحجم هههه

لو لقيت مصباح علاء الدين وحددك بتلات أمنيات، شو راح تكون؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 أكتوبر 2014)

انا اكتفي بالتواصل معهم دون محاولة مداعبتهم ،،
أحدثهم بنظراتهم ، وبحالتهم ،
أن قبلوني أقتربت،وان كان مزاحهم سيء انزعجت كما اري عيونهم منزعجه،

س ـ اقدم ذكري فاكرها وانت طفل هيا ايه وكان عندك كام سنه،،؟

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 أكتوبر 2014)

اللي سبق كل النبق يا عم Metoooooo >>ايه تااا​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> نعم يتقبلوني بشكل غريب لدرجة إنك مش راح تميّز بيني وبينهم غير بالطول والحجم هههه
> 
> لو لقيت مصباح علاء الدين وحددك بتلات أمنيات، شو راح تكون؟



هقولوا دخلني مكانك المصباح وانتا شوفلك حته تانيه..:smil15:

هقولوا خليك برا المصباح ومتدخلش تاني،:act19:

هقولوا روح انتحر واياك تحاول تنجو بنفسك..:love45:

كدا ابقا الشاب اللي انهي مصباح علاء الدين واستحوذ عليه هو وبقا شاب المصباح رامح إبن رماح:new6:​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 أكتوبر 2014)

س ـ بتحب تعمل تجارب كيميائيه بسيطه او افكار فيزيائيه،؟


----------



## تيمو (25 أكتوبر 2014)

هههههه يا لئيم 

مش عارف بس هي ذكريات كتير حلوة ومن ضمنها بيت جدتي (ستي)، وروحاتي إلها والجو الرائع هناك.

على سيرة بيت جدتي، بتحب شغل الحديقة يعني البستنة والإعتناء بالحديقة؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 أكتوبر 2014)

اها ..

اولا اجمل ذكرياتي ببيت جدي وسط الجناين ،،

ثانيا انا امتهنت تلك المهنه ثلاث شهور وكانت اروع ثلاث شهور وسط الطيور والزهور،،

ولما كنت زمان هناك كنت بعشق الزرع الغريب والاعتناء بيه ،

س ـ وانت فى الثانويه العامه،،كنت اشطر اصحابك "الشله يعني".؟/شو كانت نظرتهم ليك/؟​


----------



## تيمو (25 أكتوبر 2014)

يا بخت الزرع الغريب يالي بتعتني فيهم ههه 

أنا كنت شاطر بس بنفس الوقت فايع وكوول ... طبعي كثير إجتماعي ولو ما لقيت بشر أحكي معهم، عادي ممكن أحكي مع الشجر والحجر والكراسي واللوح ... أظن كل حدى بتعامل معي بتقبلني ولو مرات الإنطباع الأولي بكون مش دقيق.

على سيرة المدرسة، شو أكتر مادة كنت تحبها وأكتر مادة كنت تكرهها؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 أكتوبر 2014)

اكتر ماده كنت بحبها هي الاحياء والجيولوجيا والعربي،والعربي

واللي بكرهها هي الجبر ،

بخصوص المدرسه برضو ،، شو كانت طموحاتك وانت فى اعداديه،،حققت شيء منها.؟

​


----------



## تيمو (25 أكتوبر 2014)

كانت طموحاتي أصير سوبرمان أنقذ العالم ههه

شو أكتر اشي ما بتحبه في شغلك؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 أكتوبر 2014)

التسلط،،كل واحد حابب يفرض نفسه ع التاني كانه هو الريس،،

بتمني لو كل واحد يؤدي شغله فى حاله،


ف الاخر بزعق فيهم وبقلهم كل واحد يخليه ف شغله ومش عايز نفس :shutup22:


س ـ ساكن فين :smil15:​


----------



## تيمو (25 أكتوبر 2014)

ههه زي كده المس (المعلمة) لما كانت تشخط فينا وتقولنا كل واحد يحط إيده ورا ضهره ههه

عايش على آخر الطلعة ... أول بيت على إيدك اليمين قدام شجرة الزيتون هع هع ... بعمّان 

إنتَ من محبي الأفلام؟ولو نعم، شو النوعية يالي بتفضلهم؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 أكتوبر 2014)

كنت زمان بحب نوعية افلام الكاو بوي..

دلوقت اعتزلت كلو ..حابب دور ع شيء مُفيد،

س ـ ليك صديق انتيم..من امتا وهو انتيمك،وهل تقتنع بالصداقات العميقه فى سن كبير؟​


----------



## تيمو (25 أكتوبر 2014)

عندي صديقين من أيام المدرسة ... بس بتعرف منغيب عن بعض بالأشهر بسبب إنو عملهم برة البلاد. بس لما يرجع بنرجع بنحكي ولا كأنو كنا غايبين. وراح تستغرب لو قلت لك إنو أغلب وقتنا متناقش نقاشات حامية وبنختلف كثير بين بعض.

الصداقات لو بُنيت بدون مصالح نعم، أؤمن بها. لأنو اساسها بكون نظيف وحقيقي وبريء.

خلصوا الأسئلة ... وين سوسو أو ماريا عشان يحكوا: نفس السؤال هههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 أكتوبر 2014)

اعتقد الكل طفش بعد ما احتكرنا التوبيك لحالنا ،!!

س للقادم ـ اعطي نسبه مئويه لرضاك عن واقعك، وهل ترغب فى تغييره.؟​


----------



## soul & life (26 أكتوبر 2014)

واقعى  ماله واقعى نحمدووووه  هههه
راضية بنسبة 80%
اه ارغب بعض الامور كنت حابة تكون مختلفة عن ماهى عليه لكن ما باليد حيلة .. ربنا كبيررر

س :ماهى طقوس الصباح عندك ؟؟؟


----------



## تيمو (26 أكتوبر 2014)

روتين صباحي:

يرن المنبه، أعمل snooze، يرجع بعد 10 دقائق يرن، أرجع أعمل سنوز ويبقى الحال هكذا يجي نص ساعة، وبعدين أكتشف إنو الوقت مشي بسرعة، أقوم ألبس وأفطر واشرب شاي، ومن ثم أشرب كمان واحد شاي، ومن ثم آخذ معي للسيارة شاي، ومن ثم وعندما أصل العمل أعمل شاي واشرب شاي ... وأفضل أشرب شاي حتى موعد عودتي للتخت (السرير) 

نفسه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 أكتوبر 2014)

طقوس الصباح،،!!

هو الطقس المحبب لي اللي بتمني يكون طقس فعلا مش مره اه ومره لأ هو المزامير والاجبيه،

غير كدا مفيش طقوس يعني .

س ـ بتنام كام ساعه فى اليوم / متواصلين او متقطعين.؟
​


----------



## soul & life (26 أكتوبر 2014)

بنام بدرى وبصحا الساعة 5
وفى الصيف برضو بنام بدرى وبصحا 8 او 9 تقريبا يعنى بنام 8 ساعات تقريبا بليل وقليل لما بنام بالنهار

س : نفسك فى ايه؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 أكتوبر 2014)

كمنانا 


س ـ بتحلم بايه​


----------



## soul & life (26 أكتوبر 2014)

كمنانا

بحلم اشوف ابنى فى كلية هندسة و بنتى فنانة زى ماهى عاوزة

لو انت النهاردة معزوم على الغدا تحب تتغدى ايه؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 أكتوبر 2014)

كمنانا ههههه

عايز اتغدا عدس 

هو لو حد عزمك علي الغدا هتطلب تتغدا ايه.؟​


----------



## soul & life (26 أكتوبر 2014)

ههههه ممممم  بيتزا

القمر اجمل ولا الشمس وليه؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 أكتوبر 2014)

لا انا بحب القمر اكتر 

بس متزعليش مني ي اشمس..انتي مهمه لحياتنا برضو..

س ـ الشاي اهم ولا القهوه​


----------



## تيمو (26 أكتوبر 2014)

> لا انا بحب القمر اكتر



شكراً عزيزي أحرجتني ها ها ها

مما لا شك فيه الشاي ومن ثم الشاي ومن ثم الشاي 

بتحب السيارات؟ لو آه شو سيارة الحلم؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 أكتوبر 2014)

لا مش بحب السياره-- السياره بالنسبه لى وسيله للتنقل-- علشان كدا مش بركز على نوع السيارات و لى عندى حلم امتلاك سياره معينه

 افتكرتك النهرده و اشتريت لبنه ههههههههههههههههه

السؤال  هل تاكل اللبنه بزيت الزيتون و الزعتر ؟ ههههههه


----------



## تيمو (26 أكتوبر 2014)

تفتكرك العافية يارب ... بس اللبنة مع زيت الزيتون وخبز (عيش) ساخن أسكى وألز وأطيب إشي بالكون 

لو كنت بنت عمرك تمنيتي تكوني ولد، ولو كنت ولد عمرك تمنيت تكون بنت ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 أكتوبر 2014)

انتا شو حكايتك ،،

هيدا سؤال غير شرعي !!

​


----------



## تيمو (26 أكتوبر 2014)

?

ليش غير شرعي؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 أكتوبر 2014)

مو ف المقرر..!!

بدلنا اياه بسؤال عن الطبيخ..!!

او جاوب انت الاول،،:t31:​


----------



## تيمو (26 أكتوبر 2014)

جوابي مستحيييل ... بتعرف مرات بحزن على البنات وخصوصاً في مجتمعنا. 

طيب شو تغديت اليوم؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 أكتوبر 2014)

مش اتغديت انا ..

س ـ كام بتحب البيئه المتجمده و لا المشمسه،؟​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أكتوبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> مش اتغديت انا ..
> 
> س ـ كام بتحب البيئه المتجمده و لا المشمسه،؟​


المشمسة طبعا 
نفسة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 أكتوبر 2014)

هي العدوا اصابت الكل ،،!

حتي "رمسيس"

انا بعشق التلج والشتا

تلج تلج ،،

س ـ فاكر اجمل هديه جتلك لحد دلوقت.؟​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أكتوبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> هي العدوا اصابت الكل ،،!
> 
> حتي "رمسيس"
> 
> ...


انا كرهت التلج 
اول مرة اشوفة بحياتي 
كانت اخر شهر فبراير 96
لكن الحين مش بحب اشوفة حتي علي التليفزيون


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 أكتوبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا كرهت التلج
> اول مرة اشوفة بحياتي
> كانت اخر شهر فبراير 96
> لكن الحين مش بحب اشوفة حتي علي التليفزيون



ولا فى كوباية عصير حتي ،،؟

ايه السبب يعني :smi411:

تذكره بالسؤال ـ فاكر اجمل هديه جتلك .؟​


----------



## تيمو (26 أكتوبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا كرهت التلج
> اول مرة اشوفة بحياتي
> كانت اخر شهر فبراير 96
> لكن الحين مش بحب اشوفة حتي علي التليفزيون



ههه وخصوصاً بعد الحجة أليكسا الله لا يعيدها 

...

بتحب نومة الكنباي على التلفزيون؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أكتوبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ولا فى كوباية عصير حتي ،،؟
> 
> ايه السبب يعني :smi411:
> 
> تذكره بالسؤال ـ فاكر اجمل هديه جتلك .؟​


ولا في كوباية عصير 
علي فكرة انا مش بشرب المية الساقعة حتي لو عطشان 

اجمل هدية جاتني ابني عاطف


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> ههه وخصوصاً بعد الحجة أليكسا الله لا يعيدها
> 
> ...
> 
> بتحب نومة الكنباي على التلفزيون؟


ههههههههههههه
انا اصلا مش بنام 
غير 5 ساعات 6 ساعات بس 
ومرات 15 ساعة متواصلة 
متسألنيش اية السبب


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 أكتوبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ولا في كوباية عصير
> علي فكرة انا مش بشرب المية الساقعة حتي لو عطشان
> 
> اجمل هدية جاتني ابني عاطف



اوبس..!! :hlp:

ربنا يباركه ويفرحك بيه ويديلك فيه مشتهي قلبك ،


اي الكنباي دا يا "Metoo"

ولا تقصد "باباي" leasantr

​​


----------



## تيمو (26 أكتوبر 2014)

الكنباي = sofa = كنبة مش سسامع بحزب الكنبة هههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أكتوبر 2014)

بيسأل عن الكنباي ونسي البرداية


----------



## تيمو (26 أكتوبر 2014)

ههههه البرداي والبطانية والحاف هههه

لازم نعطيهم دورة 101 لهجة أردني عمّاني


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 أكتوبر 2014)

متقولوا كنبه طيب اسهل ...

البرداي دي جديده،،​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> ههههه البرداي والبطانية والحاف هههه
> 
> لازم نعطيهم دورة 101 لهجة أردني عمّاني


حرام وليس بطانية 
نديهم الاول الدورة رقم 100 لعلوم اساسيات النطق


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أكتوبر 2014)

يا جماعة هستئذنكم علشان بحضر الجزء الثالث من الموضوع بعد أذنكم


----------



## تيمو (26 أكتوبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> حرام وليس بطانية
> نديهم الاول الدورة رقم 100 لعلوم اساسيات النطق



حرام نفسه لحاف ، بينما بطانية ديه حاجة تانية 



> البرداي دي جديده،،



برداية او برداي وجمعها برادي = الستائر يالي بتكون على الشبابيك. = Curtains

س أكتر مسلسل عربي حبيته وتنصح بمشاهدته.


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أكتوبر 2014)

السؤال دة مش بتاعي 
مش بسمع مسلسلات


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 أكتوبر 2014)

ولا بتاعي،،

بس انجذبت شوي لمسلسل "فارس بلا جواد"

س ـ استخدم كلمة "أرحل" و"اعود"  فى جمله ..​


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 أكتوبر 2014)

*سأرحل شويه ثم اعود :t31:
مش عارفه احطها فى جمله كويسه 
نفس السؤال علشان يمكن حد تانى  يكون  عنده اجابه*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 أكتوبر 2014)

لن أرحل لن أعود ،، سأتمسمر هنا فى مكاني،،leasantr

س ـ اي انواع الورود تحبها اكثر شكل ولون .؟​


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 أكتوبر 2014)

*هههههههه
الورد البلدى 
س
صفه تتمنى تكون فى كل البشر موجوده فيك *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 أكتوبر 2014)

هبلي وعبطي عشان كلوا يبقا اهبل وعبيط زيي :smil16:

س ـ صفه مش فيك وبتحاول تكتسبها ​


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 أكتوبر 2014)

*التواضع نفسى اكون متواضعه جدا

س
هل انت راضى عن نفسك فى علاقتك مع ربنا *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 أكتوبر 2014)

لأ ،اكترشيء بيتعبني عدم رضاي فى علاقتي مع ربنا ، 

س ـ عاتبت ربنا قبل كدا .؟ عاتبته علي ايه .؟​


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 أكتوبر 2014)

*مش عتاب كان عشم فى ابويا السماوى
 حاجه كان نفسى فيها اوى 
وصليت كتير اوى علشان اخدها لكن محصلش 
لكن  حاليا بشكره كتير انى مخدتش الحاجه دى 

س
هل يوم زعلت من ربنا *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 أكتوبر 2014)

لأ ،، انا زعلت منه زمان وحاربته  لانه مكنش عايز يتكلم معايا او يفهمني ..
لكن لما تحنن علي حالي وكشفلي ذاته مبقتش بزعل منه ابدا،


س ـ بتتعامل ازاي مع صمت اللي حواليك عن انهم يسمعوك .؟​


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 أكتوبر 2014)

*
ببعد فورا بدون كلام ولا حتى عتاب 

س
حد وجوده مهم فى حياتك جدا لا يمكن تستغنى عنه *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 أكتوبر 2014)

يس فى .


س ـ امتي بتحس بالعزله ..؟​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أكتوبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> يس فى .​


​​


"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ​





"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 لما اكون لوحدى---


هل بتعتقد ان فيه كذبه صغيره و كذبه كبيره-- و لا الكذب كذب مهما كانت دوافعها او حجمها !!؟​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 أكتوبر 2014)

الكذبه الصغيره والكبيره دا مبرر احنا اصطنعناه

الكذبه خدعه ،،مفيش خدعه صغيره وخدعه كبيره،

كذبت علي انسان اي تغافلته واوهمته بشيء ليس صحيح حتي لو بالهزار....

س ـ بتحب السفر بليل ولا بالنهار .؟


​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 أكتوبر 2014)

بحب السفر اي وقت كان بالليل او النهار 
هوايتك المفضلة ؟


----------



## تيمو (27 أكتوبر 2014)

الرسم

نفسه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 أكتوبر 2014)

تصميم بعد الرسم 
او تنفيذ الرسم اللي برسمة 
اكلة المفضلة 
المكان المفضل ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*المكان المفضل الكنيسه 

س
ايهما تفضل صلاة الاجبيه ام ارتجالى *


----------



## soso a (27 أكتوبر 2014)

ارتجالى 
نفسه


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 أكتوبر 2014)

الاجبيه الاول وبعد كده ارتجالى 

س
بتحبى تسمعى القداس فى التلفزيون 
ولا لازم تروحى الكنيسه


----------



## soso a (27 أكتوبر 2014)

اروح الكنيسه
بس بحبها متكونش زاحمه وبيها ناس كتير ودوشه
نفسه


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*بحب اروح كل اسبوع 

س
فى مكان معين فى مصر نفسك تزوره و هو ايه *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 أكتوبر 2014)

شجرة العذراء مريم 

سـ ـ مكان رحته ونفسك تروحه تاني​


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*اديرة مصر القديمه 

س
عاده بتحبها فى نفسك *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 أكتوبر 2014)

الشخبطه بالقلم الرصاص فى اجندتي

س ـ لما بتحس بتجاهل اقرب ما ليك فى فترات معينه ،بتبقا عامل ازاي.؟​


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*اقرب ماليا لا مش ممكن يتجاهلنى ابداااااااااااااااااااااا
وعمرها ماحصلت ولا هتحصل باذن ربنا 

س
لازمه فى كلامك عايز تبطلها *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 أكتوبر 2014)

آتمني ههههههههه

آتمني آني أبطلها ..


س ـ هل بتحاول تفرض قناعتك الشخصيه او رأيك فى النقاش حتي لو كانت رؤيتك صح.؟​


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 أكتوبر 2014)

*من وجهة نظرى اكيد انا صح لكن مش بحب ادخل فى جدال مع اى حد 
ولا احب اقنعه بوجهة نظرى لانه جدال عقيم هيجيب مشاكل فقط 

س 
السؤال عجبنى فنفس السؤال *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 أكتوبر 2014)

هو سواء عجب او معجبش كان هيكون نفس ذات السؤال :smi411:

عموماً،،

مش بتناقش غير مع اشخاص بيكون في بينا تفاهم ونقاش،،

لكن لو اتعرضت اني ابدي رأيي فى شيء مهم 
ضميري بيلح عليا اتكلم فيه ،،
بتكلم ومش بهتم اذا كان كلامي هيؤخذ بيه ولا لأ :warning:

س ـ فاكر مره فى المدرسه فى اي مرحله الاستاذ او الاستاذه حطك فى موقف وسط زمايلك.؟

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 أكتوبر 2014)

فاكرة مرة كنت تانية ابتدائي وكانوا بيطلعونا نتملى ع الصبورة كلمات خفيفة كدة 
والمدرسة كان اسمها مس مرفت .. وقالتلي اكتبي تُحلق الطائرة . وطبعا ف سن تانية ابتدائي كانت جملة مستحيلة تتكتب ... لذلك كتبتها كالاتي 
توحليق الطاقيرة ... 
وطبعا ماحدش من اصحابي ضحك خالص بل كانوا هيصقفولي اني كتبتها وبعد وصلة من الزعيق بقى كل صحابي عباقرة وانا ساقطة لغة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ده موقف لن انساااااه 

سؤالي.. 
امتى تحس بالذنب ؟؟؟


----------



## تيمو (28 أكتوبر 2014)

أذكر معلمة الفرنسي عملت فيي موقف مزعج جداً ترك في نفسي أثر سلبي جداً، وإلى اليوم وأنا ما بحب بل بكره اللغة الفرنسية كُرُه شديد، وحتى علاماتي في الفرنسي طول المدرسة كانت متدنية جداً، أظن كانوا بنجحوني تنجيح 

هلّا انتبهت لإجابتك: أشعر بالذنب عندما أسيء التصرف مع أهلي من دون قصد طبعاً.

بتحب البحر؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 أكتوبر 2014)

مش حب هو عشق .. 
بس مش بحب اني اعوم (انزل اللحر يعني) متعتي اني اتمشى عليه وانا حافية .. او اعد كدة ع ااشط خصوصا لما يكون ف بوادئ الشتاء او الشتا مش بحبه ف الصيف عشان الدوشة والناس .. 

سؤالي ..
اكتر ايه من الكتاب المقدس لامسة حياتك ؟


----------



## تيمو (28 أكتوبر 2014)

لأننا به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد. بس إجمالاً أفضل الأسفار يالي بعشقها هي سفر الجامعة.

إنت إنسان صباحي أو ليلي؟ يعني بتحب تدرس أو تعمل واجباتك بالصباح والنهار أكتر أو بالليل؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 أكتوبر 2014)

كائنة ليلية جدا جدا .. بس ظروف حياتي ممكن تحكم عليا اني اصحى بدري جدا سواء شغل او كلية او خدمة او غيره .. لكن كحب اكيد بحب الليل اكتر .. 

سؤالي بقى !! 
معنى الحياة بالنسبالك ؟؟


----------



## تيمو (28 أكتوبر 2014)

الحياة لُغُز كبير، إنما أحلى ما فيه أحلامنا يالي لسة ما حققناها.

عمرك حكيت مع حالك بصوت عالي؟


----------



## soso a (28 أكتوبر 2014)

لاء دايما بحكى مع حالى فى سرى  
نفس السؤال


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 أكتوبر 2014)

*لما اكون هتكلم مع شخصيه كبيره او مهمه
 احب ارتب كلامى مع نفسى الاول 

س
شخصيه اثرت فى حياتك من الكتاب المقدس 
غير الرب يسوع *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 أكتوبر 2014)

ايوب

اعشق هذا السفر ايضا 

س ـ بتبقا عامل ازاي لما بتكون مبسوط،؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 أكتوبر 2014)

ببقى مجنونة اوووووي وانا مبسوطة وبضحك ع اي حاجة وابقى عايزة كل اللي حواليا فرحانين ذيي .. 

سؤالي 
اكتر تأمل قريته واثر فيك؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 أكتوبر 2014)

*حديث مع الله للبابا شنوده 
س
اكتر شخصيه بتعجبك من تلاميذ الرب يسوع *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 أكتوبر 2014)

سمعان بن يونا

بطرس 

س ـ هل تظن أن هناك مستحيل (*انا عارف الايه متقوليش عليها*) ..لكن واقعيا هل فى شيء ممكن المجتمع او البيئه يخلوك تتراجع عنه علشان هما شايفينه من المستحيلات.؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 أكتوبر 2014)

اعتقد ان ع حسب قوة الانسان وطاقته .. المستحيلات بالنسبالي بتشبه الاحلام فيه منهم اللي بيفضل يحلم ف سكوت وفيه. منهم اللي سقف احلامه عالي وفي اللي بيحقق احلامه بإيده .. بيتهيألي ان في انسان ممكن يشوف ان حاجات هايفة اوي مستحيلة يعني كبيرة وصغيرة حاطت حدود لنفسه وكلام وعادات وتقاليد غلط مخلياه شايف. حاجات عادية جدا مستحيل تتحقق .. في انسان تاني سقف المستحيل عنده اعلى شوية .. يعني اقوى شوية من الانسان الاول .. في انسان فعلا مابيشوفش ان في حاجة قدامه ممكن تكون مستحيلة .. ولا بينظر لاحباطات ولا كلام ولا حاجة .. بيحط المستحيل هدف ذي اي هدف وبيتهيألي ان ربنا لما بيدخل كمان ويمد ايده كلمة مستحيل مع الانسان ده بتتكسر اوي .. 

سؤالي 
اوص. حالتك الايام دي .. بكلمة او اتنين 
ممكن جملة ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 أكتوبر 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> اعتقد ان ع حسب قوة الانسان وطاقته .. المستحيلات بالنسبالي بتشبه الاحلام فيه منهم اللي بيفضل يحلم ف سكوت وفيه. منهم اللي سقف احلامه عالي وفي اللي بيحقق احلامه بإيده .. بيتهيألي ان في انسان ممكن يشوف ان حاجات هايفة اوي مستحيلة يعني كبيرة وصغيرة حاطت حدود لنفسه وكلام وعادات وتقاليد غلط مخلياه شايف. حاجات عادية جدا مستحيل تتحقق .. في انسان تاني سقف المستحيل عنده اعلى شوية .. يعني اقوى شوية من الانسان الاول .. في انسان فعلا مابيشوفش ان في حاجة قدامه ممكن تكون مستحيلة .. ولا بينظر لاحباطات ولا كلام ولا حاجة .. بيحط المستحيل هدف ذي اي هدف وبيتهيألي ان ربنا لما بيدخل كمان ويمد ايده كلمة مستحيل مع الانسان ده بتتكسر اوي ..
> 
> سؤالي
> اوص. حالتك الايام دي .. بكلمة او اتنين
> ممكن جملة ؟



دا علم نفس عميق ..:smil8:


عندي أمل فى ربنا ان حاجات كتير هتتغير للافضل..

س ـ بيسيطر غليك احيانا خوف من الواقع...؟​


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 أكتوبر 2014)

*لا مش ممكن اخاف 
 فالله يرعانى كما يرعى الاب الاطفال 
فالله يحمينى اذا سأت بى الاحوال 

س
هل يقلقك المستقبل 
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أكتوبر 2014)

زمان كان يقلقنى

دلوقت ربنا ساندنى وانا عارف انه عمره ماهيسبنى 


ايه اكتر كتاب عجبك لنيافة الانبا غريغوريوس المتنيح ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 أكتوبر 2014)

*كتاب عن العدرا مريم حياتها ورموزها 
هو الكتاب اللى فهمته مش اللى
 عجبنى لان اغلب كتبه لاهوتيه 

س
شخصيه اثرت فيك من الرسل*


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أكتوبر 2014)

امممممممم بطرس الرسول 
وبولس الرسول طبعا كمان 


اى من شخصيات العهد القديم بتحبى تقرى عنه ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 أكتوبر 2014)

حزقيال النبى شخصيه قويه لما زوجته ماتت فجأه
 امره الرب لا يبكى ولا ينوح عليها بالرغم حبه الشديد لها 
ولا يظهر اى مظهر حزن وسمح له ان يتنهد بس 
ولما امره ربنا يتكى على عكازه لمدة اربعين يوم 
شخصيه عجبتنى قوتها 

س
هل عمرك تذمرت او زعلت من ربنا ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أكتوبر 2014)

ههههههههه اكيد طبعا 
بس هو بيستحملنى علشان بيحبنى وانا بحبه كمان 

نفس السؤال


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 أكتوبر 2014)

*اوقات بزعل لكن برجع بسرعه لما بفكر بموضوعيه 

س

مين شفيعك وليه *


----------



## تيمو (30 أكتوبر 2014)

ما عندي شفيع ... بس بحب القديس جيورجيوس ...

بتقرأ الإنجيل بشكل يومي؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أكتوبر 2014)

تقريبا 
اة 
طيب اعلي شهادة حصلت عليها ؟


----------



## تيمو (31 أكتوبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> تقريبا
> اة
> طيب اعلي شهادة حصلت عليها ؟



أعلى شهادة لسة ما حصلت عليها وهي شهادة الزواج :t33:

شهادتي بكالوريس صيدلة. وحالياً في صدد العمل على استكمال دراساتي العليا.

نفس السؤال.


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 أكتوبر 2014)

شهادة بها أجتهد لكي ادخل السماء،،

س ـ عامل ايه .؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أكتوبر 2014)

انا عاملة كويسة نشكر ربنا ... 

سؤالي 
اكتر موقف بتفتكره بتمووت ع نفسك م الضحك /؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 أكتوبر 2014)

كانت مدرسة علم المنطق بتقول 

مينفعش اكون انا حاضر وغائب فى نفس الوقت ،،مينفعش اكون موجود وغير موجود،،

طبعا اعترض بشده وقلتها الكلام دا لو غلط وعندي الاثبات،،

قلتلي بجد ،طب قول ،،

قومت زي الجدع وقلت 


"انا عايش ومش عايش ومش قادر علي بعدك"
والشباب طبعا فضلوا يغنوا وراياي علي اساس ان عمرو 


س ـ موقف احرجكـ؟​


----------



## تيمو (31 أكتوبر 2014)

هههه أكتر موقف بيحرجني لما بنسى الأسماء 

عمرك حسيت الوقت بيمشي ببطيء ومتى كان ذلك؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (31 أكتوبر 2014)

*لما اكون لوحدى فى البيت زى دلوقت 

س
اكتر اايه بتحبها من الكتاب المقدس *


----------



## تيمو (31 أكتوبر 2014)

لأننا به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد

نفسه


----------



## +ماريا+ (31 أكتوبر 2014)

*نحيا كسفراء عن المسيح كأن الله يعظ بنا 

س
اجمل كنيسه او دير قمت بزيارته *


----------



## تيمو (31 أكتوبر 2014)

مجموعة من الأديرة باليونان،

إذا متزوج/ة وعندكم أولاد ، بتعامل ولد غير عن التاني؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (31 أكتوبر 2014)

*لا خالص هما التلاته زى بعض 
لكن الصغيره بتكون معاملتى لها مختلفه فى عقابها وكل حاجه 
علشان لسه متفهمش اوى الصح من الغلط 

س
صفه مش حلوه فيك نفسك تتخلص منها *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 أكتوبر 2014)

انا حاسس اني امام امتحان السنه اللي فاتت مُكرر

مُنسحب..ها​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أكتوبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
اكتر صفة مش بحبها فيا 
الحساسية الزياااادة . 

سؤالي ..
امتى تحس انك لوحدك ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 نوفمبر 2014)

ممكن السؤال يكون امتا احس اني مش لوحدي .؟؟

عموما بحس اني لوحدي لما المحبه تكون فاتره روتينيه حتي انها قد تخلو احيانا من الروتينيه 

س ـ ايه مغهوم السعاده بالنسبه ليك،،وهل انت انسان سعيد؟​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ممكن السؤال يكون امتا احس اني مش لوحدي .؟؟
> 
> عموما بحس اني لوحدي لما المحبه تكون فاتره روتينيه حتي انها قد تخلو احيانا من الروتينيه
> 
> س ـ ايه مغهوم السعاده بالنسبه ليك،،وهل انت انسان سعيد؟​


لما الاقي حد مهتم بيا زي انا اكون مهتم بية 
نعم انا انسان سعيد جدا 
(لان حاسس بوجود ربنا في كل خطوة بعملها ودة معني السعادة عندي)
نفس السؤال؟


----------



## soso a (1 نوفمبر 2014)

السعادة ان اكون وسط ناس بتحب بعض وانا كمان بحبهم 
بس محبه حقيقه لان بالمحبه الحقيقيه ينتشر السلام 
-------
نفس السؤال


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 نوفمبر 2014)

بكتفي بسعادتي لو لقيت خص واحد مهتم بيا زي ما يكون مهتم بنفسه

لكن بزعل اني بحب اشخاص وببقا محرج من كتر ما بسأل عليهم وهم منفضين،

لانهم بياخدوا سؤالي المتكرر كأني بحرجهم بالزوق انهم مش بيسألوا،،

لكن بتصرف حسب ضميري ومش بهتم لوجهة نظرهم ،،

انا انسان سعيد وحزين

سعيد لان حياتي بقا ليها هدف وربنا بيدخل فيها دايما

وحزين لان في ناس بحبهم لكن مش عايشين مع بعض حياة الشركه الحقيقه فى المسيح

س ـ هل دخلت فى مناقشات عن ايمانك ومعتقدك مع اشخاص مش مسيحيين،،وكان رد فعلك بيكون عامل ازاي.؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (1 نوفمبر 2014)

لا انا ببعد عن اي نقاشات دينية ... واول لما بحس في سؤال متوجهلي عن ايماني ومسحيتي برد رد بسيط لو لاقيتها هتتحول لنقاش .. 
بقول الاتي .. لو انت بتتناقش عشان تقنعني ف انا من المستحيل اقناعي بحاجة. تاني 
ولو بتتناقش عشان عايز تفهم بس انا تحت امرك ..
وتقريبا كانت مرااااات معدودة 
لاني مقتنعة بحاجة اووووي تعاملاتي وتصرفاتي هي اللي هتظهر المسيح مش كلامي عنه .. 
ده غير اني مقتنعة جدا ان حياتي الدينية وكلامي مايخرجش خارج بيتي و كنيستي وخدمتي .. 
انا بحب اتعامل مع كل الناس واحد وذي بعض .. وكتر المناقشات دي بتسيب اثر ف النفووووس وبتخلي المجتمع يفرق. بين شخص واخر بسبب دينه .. 

سؤالي ... 
اكتر كلمات اغنية او ترنيمة او بيت شعر ؟ لمسك ؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 نوفمبر 2014)

كلامك صح جدا،،بكتفي بشهادتي عن الرب يسوع لكن مش بحاول اقنع اللي قدامي انو غلط،،بقوله علي ايماني وخلاص،


ـ اكتر كلمات ترنيمه بحبها هيا مالي سوال واسمع صراخي وكما يشتاق الايل هههههه ترانيم مش ترنيمه

س ـ لو ملقيتش الشخص المناسب لحياتك انو يكون شريك العمر ممكن تفضل من غير جواز لحد أمتي وهل ممكن تستسلم وتتجوز جواز تقليدي.؟​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> بكتفي بسعادتي لو لقيت خص واحد مهتم بيا زي ما يكون مهتم بنفسه
> 
> لكن بزعل اني بحب اشخاص وببقا محرج من كتر ما بسأل عليهم وهم منفضين،
> 
> ...


كنت هادي جدا واتناقشت ايام الجيش وكسب الجولة كاملة كنا اربع افراد وواحد سألني وقالي هخليكتبقي تبعي او انتا تخليني ابقي تبعك 
انا جاوبتة وقولت لية ماشي بس انال مش هناقشك علشان فلان ممكن يزعل وفلان التاني هيزعل لزعل فلان الاولاني 
اتفقنا ان محدش هيزعل من النقاش وكمان الصوت مش هيعلي 
وكانت المناقشة بين انا وفرد تاني كسبت النقاش والحوار لان ربنا كان عايز يوصل رسالتة للثلاثة دول 
المهم لما اتغلب قال قل يا ايها الكافرين لكم دينكم ولي ديني 
رديت وقولت اقف هنا مين الكافرين دول اهل الكتاب ولا غيرهم محدش رد ولقيتهم كلهم في صمت 
قولت يا جماعة انا عارف اية رد الفعل بتاعكم وانا مش متمسك باللي اتفقنا علية كل واحد حر في نفسة وفي ابديتة المهم العشاء فراخ علي المغلوب وكمان هو اللي يجهزوا قالوا ماشي 
بقي ينفرد بيا لما يكون فاضي ويسألني عن المسيح لحد ما خلصت فترة تجنيدي كان هو عارف لية ربنا بيحبنا وجة من السماء لية ولية فدانا وحاجات كتير حسيت انة اتغير بس مش بيعترف وكان كلامي بدعم من ابونا 
ربنا اكيد غيرة وعرفة الحقيقة 
نفس السؤال؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (1 نوفمبر 2014)

لو مالقتش الشخص اللي اقدر اكون معاه نفسي .. واحقق معاه اللي بحلم بيه ... ويكون الانسان اللي ابقى مطمنة ان هيحافظ علياا لحد اخر نفس فيا وهيحترمني ويكون سندي اللي بجد .. 
استحالة. اتجوز !!!! 
ده غير اني استحالة اتجوز جواز تقليدي .. 

سؤالي 
موقف حصل معاك علمك درس استحالة تنساه ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 نوفمبر 2014)

شفت عيل صغير فى الفجر كنت مسافر وكان منطوي ولابس هدوم خفيفه فى عز الشتا ونايم علي الرصيف
وانا كنت حاسس بالبرد جدا رغم اني كنت لابس لبس تقيل،،

بكيت من الموقف واتعلمت ان مهما واجهتني ضيقات
 فأنا مستحملتش ربع اللي الولد دا عايشه دلوقت،،
وشكرت ربنا وحسيت بالذنب لضعف قدرتي اني اعمل معاه حاجه

س ـ هل بتقتنع بالصداقات فى سن كبير .؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (1 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> شفت عيل صغير فى الفجر كنت مسافر وكان منطوي ولابس هدوم خفيفه فى عز الشتا ونايم علي الرصيف
> وانا كنت حاسس بالبرد جدا رغم اني كنت لابس لبس تقيل،،
> 
> بكيت من الموقف واتعلمت ان مهما واجهتني ضيقات
> ...




مش اوووووووووي بس لكل قاعدة شواااذ 
انا بقتنع ان الصداقة محتاجة عشرة 
محتاجة ان الاتنين يكونوا عرفوا بعض اووووووي 
عرفوا تفاصيل بعض ... كل واحد عارف ايه بيزعل التاني 
عارف تعبيراته امتى بيغضب امتى بيكون زعلان وساكت 
امتى بيكوووون فرحان .... 
بيبقى في عشم كبييييييير بحكم العشرة و الوقت و الذكريات اللي ليهم سواااا

الشواذ عندي هووو انك تلاقي ف سن كبيييييييير حد شبهك اوووي
فكره 
طريقته ... قلبه .... احساسه ... يكووووووون قريب منك 
ماتحتجش انك تكون عشرة سنين معااااه ...
ممكن ف وقت قريب لانه شبهك اوووووي تفهموا بعض و تحسوا ببعض و كأنكم عارفين بعض من سنين 

سؤالي ...
اكتر صفة بتشدك للشخصية اللي بتتعامل معاها ؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 نوفمبر 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> مش اوووووووووي بس لكل قاعدة شواااذ
> انا بقتنع ان الصداقة محتاجة عشرة
> محتاجة ان الاتنين يكونوا عرفوا بعض اووووووي
> عرفوا تفاصيل بعض ... كل واحد عارف ايه بيزعل التاني
> ...



كلام رائع جدا "Moky" ومنطقي وصح

ههههههه اكتر حاجه بتشدني ان يكون فى حاجات كتير مشتركين فيها ،،

الواحد بيفرح لما يلاقي حد فاهمه وبيسمعله بأنصات ،،

س ـ لو بتعمل عمل خير او خدمه ولقيت ان كل اللي حواليك معترض وممكن يتكلم عليك من وراك بسبب انه بيقول ان الخدمه دي متنفعلكش او متتدخلش فيها،،ايه احساسك او رد فعلك وهل هتكمل فى الخدمه دي,؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (1 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> كلام رائع جدا "Moky" ومنطقي وصح
> 
> ههههههه اكتر حاجه بتشدني ان يكون فى حاجات كتير مشتركين فيها ،،
> 
> ...



الانبا ابرام اسقف الفيوووووم القديس العظيم اللي كل الناس بننعلم منه العطاء 
كان فيه ناس كتييييييييييرة جدا جدا جدا بيتكلموا عنو انه مش عارف يميز يدي مين و مايديش مين 
و بيدي حتى اللي بيبقى عارف انه جاي و بيكذب وهو مش محتاج ...

الخدمة بالنسبالي ,,,,,, هي مش مكان للقيل و القال .... و لا بسمع فيها  غير لاخطائي اللي الخدام او ابي الكاهن  حواليا بيوجهوني اصلحها ... لكن اني اتركها بسبب كلام او غيره دي استحاااااالة ....

سؤالي 
خطتك لمستقبلك اول اهدافها ايه ؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 نوفمبر 2014)

انا فاكر انو كان مفيش فى الكنيسه غير مبلغ حاطه تحت المخده وواحد دخل سأله علي فلوس 

راح اداله المبلغ بعد كدا جه اخوه وقاله ازاي وازي وليه تديه فلوس الكنيسه واخد المبلغ من الراجل المحتاج

بعدها راح فى واحد اتبرع بحاجات كتير للكنيسه تسد احتياجاتها لوقت كبير فاعتذر لابونا ،،



الاستقرار مهنيا فى مكان دائم .

س ـ لو حد قالك انك بتضر الشخص اللي بتقدمله الخدمه لانك بخدمتك ممكن تبعد عنه ناس تانيه بتخدمه ومش عايزينك تتدخل...رد فعلك ايه.؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (1 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> انا فاكر انو كان مفيش فى الكنيسه غير مبلغ حاطه تحت المخده وواحد دخل سأله علي فلوس
> 
> راح اداله المبلغ بعد كدا جه اخوه وقاله ازاي وازي وليه تديه فلوس الكنيسه واخد المبلغ من الراجل المحتاج
> 
> ...



موقف صعب اووووووووووي بس لو الخدمة اللي انا بقدمهاله بتتقدملو ذي مانا بعملها تمام مافيش نقص فيها 
ممكن اشوف انسان تاني محتاجها .. و اتنازل عن خدمة الشخص ده بعينه 
ده ع حسب الشخص و ظروفه و ارتياحي 
و سؤال اب الكاهن المشرف عن الخدمة 
ع حسب بردو تأكدي ان الخدمة هتوصلوا ولا لأ
لكن غير كدة صعب اتنازل عن اي خدمة و انا حاسة اني قصرت 
فيها لاي سبب 

سؤالي 
اكتر راحة نفسية بتحسها امتى ؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 نوفمبر 2014)

لما بكون بقرأ فى الكتاب المقدس

س ـ هل ممكن ترتبط بحلم مدي حياتك وتنتظر تحقيقه ولا ممكن يجي وقت وتستغني عنه بحلم بديل،؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (1 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> لما بكون بقرأ فى الكتاب المقدس
> 
> س ـ هل ممكن ترتبط بحلم مدي حياتك وتنتظر تحقيقه ولا ممكن يجي وقت وتستغني عنه بحلم بديل،؟​



لا ممكن ارتبط بحلم 
بس مش احلم وانا ساكتة 
لا افضل احاااااااول تحقيقه ممكن طول عمري احاول اني احققه 
لكن ماعتقدش ان في احلام ممكن يكون ليها بديل وخصوصا لو انا موقفة فرحة معينة و ارتياح معين على تحقيقها 
انا من الاشخاص اللي بيتعلقوا بأحلامهم اووووووووووي 
و بيعافروا انهم يحققوها 

سؤالي 
اكتر ايه بتلمسك .؟؟؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 نوفمبر 2014)

ايات كتير بتلمسني جدا وبتعزيني

لكن الايه دي بتثبتلي دايما تدخلات ربنا فى حياتي انو اي حاجه انا عايز اعملها لمجد اسمه وعلشان افرح قلبه بيها هو هيحققها 

 "لأَنَّ اللهَ هُوَ الْعَامِلُ فِيكُمْ أَنْ تُرِيدُوا وَأَنْ تَعْمَلُوا مِنْ أَجْلِ الْمَسَرَّةِ. "  (في 2: 13)

حلمت حلم وافتكرت انك حلمته لما شوفته فى الواقع .؟
​


----------



## soso a (1 نوفمبر 2014)

لاء محصليتش معايا 

كالعاده نفس السؤال


----------



## +ماريا+ (1 نوفمبر 2014)

*اوقات بتحصل بس اعتقد بيتهيئلى 
لأن ده مش حقيقه 

س
هل تهتم او تتأثر بأحلامك ام انه حلم **وبس*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 نوفمبر 2014)

احلام معينه،،خصوصا ان كتير منها  بيكون مرتبط باحداث واقعيه

س ـ اصعب موقف مريت بيه فى حياتك. وعديته ازاي.؟​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2014)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *اوقات بتحصل بس اعتقد بيتهيئلى
> لأن ده مش حقيقه
> 
> س
> هل تهتم او تتأثر بأحلامك ام انه حلم **وبس*


مجرد حلم وممكن يحصل قدامي في الواقع بس انا مش مؤمن غير انة حلم 
سؤالي هو اخر شهادة حصلت عليها


----------



## +ماريا+ (1 نوفمبر 2014)

*
انا حصلت على كتير 
اولا شهادة جواز  وبعد كده ام واخيرا معهد فنى تجارى 


س
كيف تحكم على الاخرين *


----------



## تيمو (1 نوفمبر 2014)

من خلال التجربة.

مين قدوتك من الأشخاص بالحياة ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 نوفمبر 2014)

يسوع المسيح الذي من الناصره قدوتي

س ـ لو فى شخص فضل يلمح بأعجابه لواحده من غير صراحه فى المشاعر،،بعد كدا راح خطب صاحبتها.واخد رأي اللي كان بيلمحلها فى الاول راحت قلتله دي متنفعلكش علشان كذا وكذا وكذا.لكن مسمعش الكلام وخطبها وبعد كدا سابها لانو اكتشف انها فعلا متنفعلوش..بعد كدا بقا عايز يخطب الاولانيه،،تفتكر دي موقفعا منو هيكون ايه لو فضل يتقدملها وقالها مش هجوز حد لو مجوزتكيش انتي..

قصه طويله مش سؤال ..
​


----------



## تيمو (1 نوفمبر 2014)

قصدك فيلم هندي 

مش عارف ... بس المفروض ما ترضى فيه لأنه كان خطيب صاحبتها. 

عمرك حبيت؟ لو آه. انتهت بالزواج؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 نوفمبر 2014)

حبيت ومنتهتش بالجواز طبعا لو انتهت بالجواز هي دي اللي تبقا فيلم هندي

بس السؤال صعب للدرجادي علشان تقول مش عارف..

طيب لو هو بيلح دايما وبيعرفها انو مش هيتجوز حد غيرها وهيا مش عايزه تحس بالذنب انها هتكون سبب فى انه يكون مجروح.؟​


----------



## تيمو (1 نوفمبر 2014)

ما أنا قلت مش عارف بس .. بس هاي استدراكية  

المهم، هو النق يجيب نتيجة، وأعتقد من خبرتي المهنية كوني اشتغلت فترة بالمبيعات، إنو آخرتها ترضى لو فضل يُنق بس طبعاً بطريقة شيك. 

القصة هاي حقيقية؟ ههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 نوفمبر 2014)

اه حقيقيه،،

بس انتا رأيك ان زنه علي ودانها هيخليها توافق.؟؟

​


----------



## تيمو (1 نوفمبر 2014)

أكيد .. بس ما تكون مرتبطة وما تكون علاقتها بصديقتها علاقة متينة. بس عامةً الزن يليّن الحجر

هي مين؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 نوفمبر 2014)

انا معترض معاك .لانك الاول جاوبت اجابه منطقيه بانها مينفعش تتجوز خطيب صاحبتها..لكن السبب الاقوي انو كان بيلمح بمشاعر وبسهوله راح خطب واحده تاني ،،مهما كانت الحجج ،،

يعني ممكن برضو يكون بيرضي ذاته بأنه عايز يحصل علي شيء كان بيفكر فيه من الاول ولما ساب هيدا الشيء علشان شيء تاني ومقدرش يحصل علي الشيء التاني فقال اروح احاول مع الشيء الاولاني...

فخيمتو حااكه ،،يعني من الاول مفيش صدق فى المشاعر ،،

هي حبيبتي .!@!

س ـ تفتكر ان الانسان  بيقدر بيتحكم فى مشاعره ناحية انسان تاني .؟​


----------



## تيمو (1 نوفمبر 2014)

فهمت، بس مرات بجد البني آدم بتتغيّر قناعتو أو نظرتو للإنسان، كتير مرات ما بنكون نحب شخص ومع الزمن بنصير نحبه والعكس. فيمكن هو بجد كان يحبها بس ما انتبه غير لما خطب وحس بفرق المشاعر اتجاه خطيبته والتانية.

المشاعر ما بتقدر تتحكم فيها، بس التصرفات يالي بتعبّر عن هذه المشاعر ممكن. 

شو رأيك إنتَ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 نوفمبر 2014)

كلامك صح جدا..واكيد التصرفات هي اللي بتحكم..ومتنساش ان تصرفه بخطوبة واحده تاني كان تصرف بيحكم عليه،

زي منتا بتقول هقول..

لو هي اتخطبت لواحد صاحبه وبعد كدا سابها وهو نصحها متقبلش الشخص دا ورفضت وقبلتو ،تفتكر يواف يخطبها ،بعد ماك كانت بتلمحله بمشاعر وسابته واتخطبت لصاحبه.؟​


----------



## تيمو (1 نوفمبر 2014)

شوف (يعني بُصْ ههه ما أبيخني) المهم يا خريستو .. مجتمعنا عامةً ظالم البنت، ولكن أنا بعرف قصص واقعية صارت زي ما إنتَ بتحكي، وفي الحالتين. العلاقات ما فيها نظريات متل الرياضيات أو قوانين بتحكمها، يالي مستحيل يصير ممكن يصير.


----------



## soso a (1 نوفمبر 2014)

افضل شئ لو عايز يختبر مشاعرها من ناحيته يبعد خالص وميقولش رائيه ان كان تتخطب او ﻻء 
لو هى فعلا بتحبه مش هتقدر على بعده وهتجرى تدور عليه 
لو كانت بتحبه يرتبط بيها ولو مش بتحبه افضل ينساها 
-؛-؛----
ايه هو سبب تعلقنا بالاشخاص اللى حوالينا 
هل القلب وﻻ العقل وﻻ العين ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 نوفمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> افضل شئ لو عايز يختبر مشاعرها من ناحيته يبعد خالص وميقولش رائيه ان كان تتخطب او ﻻء
> لو هى فعلا بتحبه مش هتقدر على بعده وهتجرى تدور عليه
> لو كانت بتحبه يرتبط بيها ولو مش بتحبه افضل ينساها
> -؛-؛----
> ...



صح ،،هي دي نهاية الموقف

اعتقد ان  تعلقنا بالاشخاص بيجي بطريقه لا اراديه من خلال القلب والعقل والعين،

وتصرفاتهم هما بعدين ،

فالمشاعر بتكون لا أراديه وبعد كدا بتعدعمها التصرفات والمواقف سواء بالايجاب او السلب

يعني ممكن  لا اراديا نحب حد لكن مع المواقف والتصرفات نكتشف اننا غلطنا ,,فبكدا يبدا القلب والعين والعقل فى اتخاذ اتجاه معاكس ،،مش انه يلغي المشاعر اللي اتولدت لا اردايا لكن بتحجيمها وتقننينها ..

س ـ هل بتعترف بالحب بعد الجواز،؟​


----------



## soso a (1 نوفمبر 2014)

معرفش 
بس اعتقد الحب مشاعر بتتولد باى وقت 
بس براى مفيش جواز ينفع يتم غير بوجود هذه المشاعر 

نفس السؤال


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 نوفمبر 2014)

المشاعر التي لا تولد قبل الزواج لن تولد بعد الزواج

ربما تكون ولاده مصطنعه لكنها غير حقيقيه،

س ـ هل فشلك فى قصة الحب الاولي يمنعك من ان تعيش قصة حب ثانيه بنفس طموحاتك فى الاولي.؟​


----------



## soso a (1 نوفمبر 2014)

معرفش 
لانى معشتش قصه حب كامله الاطراف 
-----

نفس السؤال


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 نوفمبر 2014)

مناوتش ولسه مش ناوي امشي في طريق الحب بس انا من الشخصيات اللي بتحاول تستفاد من تجاربها واخطأها واخطاء الاخرين  فاعتقد اني لو فشلت في المرة الاولى بسبب خطأ ما هستفاد من خطأي دة او اتجنبه بحيث مقعش فيه للمرة التانية واعيش قصة حبي التانية بنفس الترتيبات والخطوات اللي تخلينا عايشين في سعادة بقدر الامكان 

كتاب قريته واستفدت منه كتير.. وايه اللي استفدته منه ؟   ​


----------



## soso a (1 نوفمبر 2014)

كتاب رحله الى المرتفعات 
نفسى اقراها تانى وتالث 
علشان استفاد اكتر من اخطاء النفس وتكابرها

----
نفس السؤال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 نوفمبر 2014)

كتاب البابا شنودة "حياة الشكر "
اد ايه الكتاب ده رائع
جـــــــــــــــــــــداًً

عاده سيئة نفسك تبطلها ومش عارف ؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 نوفمبر 2014)

*العصبية والتسررع 
مكان بتحب تقعد فيه وانت زعلان ؟؟
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *العصبية والتسررع
> مكان بتحب تقعد فيه وانت زعلان ؟؟
> *​


المطبــــــــخ :w00t:

اخر حد اتصلت بيه كان مين ؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 نوفمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> المطبــــــــخ :w00t:
> 
> اخر حد اتصلت بيه كان مين ؟​


*زعلانة ومطبخ :t9:
مامــــــــتى حبيبـــــتى *
*عاوزة حااجة منى قبل ما انام ؟؟:crazy_pil*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *زعلانة ومطبخ :t9:
> مامــــــــتى حبيبـــــتى *
> *عاوزة حااجة منى قبل ما انام ؟؟:crazy_pil*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


اها اصلي انا ازعل اكل افرح اكل ماعنديش خبر:heat:

لا يابيبي عايزة سلامتك ونوم الهنا لحبيبتي انا:a4:

كان نفسك تدرس حاجه تانيه غير دراستك
ولا اللي اتمنيته وصلتله ؟​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 نوفمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اها اصلي انا ازعل اكل افرح اكل ماعنديش خبر:heat:
> 
> لا يابيبي عايزة سلامتك ونوم الهنا لحبيبتي انا:a4:
> 
> ...


للاسف كنت عايز ادرس حقوق بس الظروف مسمحتش 

اية المكان اللي تحب تزوة كتير ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> للاسف كنت عايز ادرس حقوق بس الظروف مسمحتش
> 
> اية المكان اللي تحب تزوة كتير ؟


مزاااااااااااااااااار البابا شنوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووودة ♥

ايه اكتر حاجه بتكرها في حياتك ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 نوفمبر 2014)

لما اشوف كدابين 
الاكلة المفضلة لديك ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 نوفمبر 2014)

ورق عنب وسمك 

رنة موبايلك ايه ؟​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 نوفمبر 2014)

رنة عادية موسيقي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 نوفمبر 2014)

اللون المفضل 
اللون اللي بتحبة ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 نوفمبر 2014)

*انا بحب الاسود *






مين اكتر حد نفسك تشوفه ؟​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 نوفمبر 2014)

اكتر حد نفسي اشوفة دة في السماء
هيجي يوم واشوفة 
اكتر حاجة بتحبها في رفاهية الحياة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 نوفمبر 2014)

*ربنا يطول بعمرك 
اممممم
ممكن نقول الانتر نت

 اكتر كلمة بتعصبك ؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 نوفمبر 2014)

انا من النوع اللي كنت اية كلمة تعبني 
لكن دلوقت ولا كلمة تعصبني ...
اكتر حاجة نفسك تمتلكها في اقرب وقت ممكن ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 نوفمبر 2014)

رضا ربنا وماما عليا

لو قولتلك وجه ليا نصيحة
هتنصحني بأية ؟​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 نوفمبر 2014)

مش حاضر في ذهني حاجة دلوقت بس قريب هوجة ليكي اكتر من نصيحة 
بس بقولكالاية اللي بتقول 
كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله 
اية اكتر حاجة تحب تعمليها في اليوم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 نوفمبر 2014)

ميرسي عالايه الجميله انا بحبها جدا 

وده سؤال يعني 

حلم نفسك تحققه ؟​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 نوفمبر 2014)

أني احقق حلمي ...

س ـ ايه اصعب حلم نفسك تحققه​


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 نوفمبر 2014)

*طبعا اشوف اولادى خلصوا تعليم وارتاح بقى
 انا حاسه انه بعيد اوى 
لكن الايام بتجرى بسرعه 

س 
(سوسو)نفس السؤال *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 نوفمبر 2014)

تكوين اسره واعيش حياه اجتماعيه هادئه مجد أسم ربنا هدفها الاساسي​
س (مش سوسو):spor2: ـ بتضرب اطفالك او بتتنرفز عليهم جامد.؟​


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 نوفمبر 2014)

بغضب لما يكون فيه غلط اى حد عمله فيهم 
غير كده لاء مش بغضب لا مش بضرب خالص (بصراحه اوقات بضرب لما الغلط يتكرر )

س
هل نفسك تربى اولادك( انشاء الرب وعشنا) زى ما اهلك قاموا بتربيتك 
ولا هتربيهم بطريقه مختلفه تماما


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 نوفمبر 2014)

ههههههه زي أهلي ..

لاء طبعا ..صحيح تربية اهلي الصعبه عرفتني حاجات كتير كشفت ليا ان التربيه القاسيه مبتجبش نتيجه 

لكن مش ممكن اطبقها علي ولادي ومش ممكن اضرب مهما كان الغلط ،،

بأذن ربنا هربيهم علي الحريه فى المسيح ومحبة الاخر 

س ـ ممكن متضربش ولادك تاني مهما حصل وتحاول تتعامل معاهم بهدوء ونصح وأرشاد .؟
​


----------



## تيمو (2 نوفمبر 2014)

يا خريستو أنا بآمن بالضرب لعمر معيّن، والضرب التأديبي غير المؤذي .. 

علفكرة التأديب (وممكن يكون الضرب جزء منه) جزء مهم في التربية السليمة.

شو رأيك؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 نوفمبر 2014)

كلامك صح ،،ضرب تأديبي غير وحشي..

انا معك ..

س ـ مبتتأثرش لما تضرب الطفل وبتشوفه بيعيط ،؟​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 نوفمبر 2014)

كلامك صح ،،ضرب تأديبي غير وحشي..

انا معك ..

س ـ مبتتأثرش لما تضرب الطفل وبتشوفه بيعيط ،؟​


----------



## تيمو (2 نوفمبر 2014)

عمري ما ضربت حدى، بس من علاقاتي بولاد إخواني بحس بالزعل لو زعّلتهم، بس داخلياً بعرف إنو هاد لمصلحتهم.

إنتَ كيفك اليوم؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 نوفمبر 2014)

مودي معكر حبتين ممكن تلات حبات..!!


س ـ بتبص للشخص اللي بيعاكس بنات ازاي،، .؟​


----------



## تيمو (2 نوفمبر 2014)

الله يعكر مزاج يالي عكّرلك مزاجك ...

إنسان ناقص جداً، ولازم بجد يتأدب. لأنو من حق كل بنت وإنسان أن يتمتع بمساحة واسعة من حريته الشخصية.

عمرك عاكست بنت؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 نوفمبر 2014)

عمري ما عاكست بنت ،، كنت بحتقر التصرفات دي وبحس بخجل لما اشوفها ف الشارع،،

بس ممكن اكون مدحت حد اعرفه ..مش معاكسه يعني .

س ـ شفت بحياتك بنت بتعاكس شاب.؟

​


----------



## تيمو (2 نوفمبر 2014)

ههههههه الحقيقة أنا شخصياً تعاكست ههههه 

بتحب الكلاب؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 نوفمبر 2014)

جدا ..لكن دلوقت خلاص ..مفيش فرصه ..

انا كتبت قصيده فى الكلب بتاعنا ،

انضرب بالنار بعد ما عجز ،،رغم انه فى مره غاب اكتر من سنه ولا سنتين مش فاكر وانا صغير ورجع للبيت تاني،

س ـ هل بتحب المشي بليل لوحدك في وقت متأخر.؟​


----------



## تيمو (2 نوفمبر 2014)

نزلها هون ... قصدي نزّل القصيدة هِنا ... ممكن أنزل إلكم صور كلابي  هؤلاء الحيوانات أفضل من ألف صديق ههه

بحب أركض، ولا أحب المشي. ولكن بالعادة بحب أسوق بالليل ... 

مين ممكن تعتبره قريب على قلبك؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 نوفمبر 2014)

الحيوانات افضل من 1000 صديق (دنتا حسابك معاي هيكون بالأنياب الحاده)

ـ ـ ـ

ربنا وشخص تاني قريبين لقلبي

س ـ ما مفهوم كلمة الاخلاص فى رأيك الشخصي،وهل تعرضت لموقف أختبرت فيه أخلاصك من عدمه.؟​


----------



## تيمو (2 نوفمبر 2014)

هههه بالأنياب الحادة 

الإخلاص يظهر بأقوى حالاته عندما يكون فيه موقف قد تخسر فيه شيء مهم مثل وظيفة، أموال ... ومع ذلك تحافظ على إخلاصك.

كم ساعة بتنام؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 نوفمبر 2014)

3 او 4 ساعات 

ممكن احكيك سر.؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 نوفمبر 2014)

*احكى ههههههههههههههه 
داخلة ارخم وامشى تانى *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *احكى ههههههههههههههه
> داخلة ارخم وامشى تانى *​



طيب فين السؤال ،،

لازم مشاركتك تكون شرعيه تحتوي اجابه وسؤال :banned:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 نوفمبر 2014)

احكي يا عم متابعين وناطرين السر


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> احكي يا عم متابعين وناطرين السر



انا كدا هحكيه للاعضاء والزوار

السر هو اني معاي دولار :spor2:


س ـ مسكت كام دولار قبل كدا .؟
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 نوفمبر 2014)

طيب فين السؤال ،،
لازم مشاركتك تكون شرعيه تحتوي اجابه وسؤال :banned:
*
ههههههههههههههههههه 
لا انا داخلة اقولكم متعملوش حسابى ف الموضوع ده :a63::a63:
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 نوفمبر 2014)

كتير 
اكتر منك في الدولارات 
اي عملة بتتعامل بيها ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> انا كدا هحكيه للاعضاء والزوار
> 
> السر هو اني معاي دولار :spor2:
> 
> ...


هههههه
دي صورة من السنة اللي فاتت 
شوف كدة وعد براحتك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هههههه
> دي صورة من السنة اللي فاتت
> شوف كدة وعد براحتك



ههههههههه 5 وخميسه ...اسم الصليب ربي يباركلك رزقك

دي كوكتيل مصري علي هورر :a82:

الاموال العامه هتكبش علينا

بتعامل بالقرش :t13:

س ـ اي اكتر شيء بتفكر فيه فى اليوم .؟​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 نوفمبر 2014)

اني هتعشي اية النهاردة 
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 نوفمبر 2014)

اني اعمل calling مع حد 

س ـ اخر مره واجهت حروب روحيه / امتي وخرجت منها ازي.؟​


----------



## soso a (2 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> اني اعمل calling مع حد
> 
> س ـ اخر مره واجهت حروب روحيه / امتي وخرجت منها ازي.؟​


سؤال صعب مش عارفه ارد عليه 

نفس السؤال


----------



## تيمو (2 نوفمبر 2014)

قبل حوالي ٣ سنين ولهلا بتعافى منها ،،

شو بتعمل لما تكون زهقان


----------



## soso a (2 نوفمبر 2014)

لما بكون زهقانه كتير بروح اقعد مع الكلب بتاعى 

نفس السؤال


----------



## تيمو (2 نوفمبر 2014)

بفتح قناة رياضية وبحضر مباراة مو مهم شو هي المباراة،
شو نوع كلبك؟


----------



## soso a (2 نوفمبر 2014)

جيرمين 
بتحب الكلاب


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 نوفمبر 2014)

*سوسو اخيرا سألت سؤال 
ايه ده مش مصدقه عنيه يا شيخه 
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 نوفمبر 2014)

*ولا بطيقها الولاد نفسهم فى كلب وانا رافضه تماما 

س
ايه رايك فى المقوله فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه 
ولا ممكن فاقد الشئ هو اللى بيعطيه *


----------



## تيمو (2 نوفمبر 2014)

بمووووت فيهم ،، من وأنا صغير واحنا عنا كلاب،

غير دقيقة، وأكبر دليل أهالينا،،

نفسو


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 نوفمبر 2014)

*هههههههههه
حسدتك انا 

ممكن فاقد الشئ هو اللى تلاقى بيحاول يعوض الحاجه
 الى فقدها فى اولاده اوعيلته او حياته عموما 

نفس السؤال علشان تيمو وكريس *


----------



## soso a (2 نوفمبر 2014)

مسحته ههههههههه

طيب نفس اجابتك 
ونفس سؤالك 
هههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 نوفمبر 2014)

*هههههههه
احنا فين من كده طيب اوك 

س
بتحب تدلع على مين من اهلك *


----------



## soso a (2 نوفمبر 2014)

امى 

نفسه


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 نوفمبر 2014)

*لا حاليا انا اللى بدلعهم هما وابوهم 
انا لما ادلع اقوم انام شويه اقعد على النت
 ده كبيرى عقبالك يارب  

س

ايه من الكتاب المقدس بتحبيها جدا *


----------



## soso a (2 نوفمبر 2014)

استطع كل شئ بالمسيح اللى يقوينى 
والله محبه من يثبت فى المحبه يثبت فى الله 
و كل الاعمال تعمل معا للخير 
و لتكن مشيئتك 
كل شويه افتكر ايه اكتبها كتير كتير 

نفسه


----------



## تيمو (3 نوفمبر 2014)

هاد السؤال صرت مجاوبه أربع مرات ههه

لأننا به نحيا ونوجد ونتحرك

بالإضافة لكل سفر الجامعة.

أحلى صفة فيك؟


----------



## soso a (3 نوفمبر 2014)

ما بعرف اقيم نفسى بترك هيدا لاخريين 
--------
ذات السؤال


----------



## تيمو (3 نوفمبر 2014)

إسمحيلي أبدي إعجابي بِ (هيدا) 

المهم، أنا أروع شخصية ممكن تتعرفي عليها .. أفخم شخص بالكون .. ألز إنسان .. ومتواضع جداً 

يلا إعملي متلي واكتبي ههه

شو لونك المفضل؟


----------



## soso a (3 نوفمبر 2014)

تقريبا بحب كل الالوان بيفرق معايا درجه اللون 
=========================

اكتر بلد تحب تزوها وتسافر ليها ؟


----------



## تيمو (3 نوفمبر 2014)

إيطاليا :94:

لو في إيدك تغيّري شغلك، شو ممكن تختاري؟


----------



## soso a (3 نوفمبر 2014)

بعد ما اشتغلته لاء 

بحب شغلى برغم ارهاقه 

==================

ذات السؤال بدل نفس السؤال للتغيير ​


----------



## تيمو (3 نوفمبر 2014)

بحب الصحافة كثير، لو برجع فيي الزمن بدرس صحافة وإعلام.

ميولك علمية أو أدبية؟


----------



## soso a (3 نوفمبر 2014)

علميه ( رياضه فقط )

=============

نفسه 
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*الاتنين سبحان الله 

س
بتحب الالحان الكنسيه *


----------



## soso a (3 نوفمبر 2014)

قبطى مش قوى  لو فهماه اكيد 
لكن بحب اللحن بالعربى علشان الفهم 
نفسه هههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*بحبه جدا طبعا بالقبطى والعربى 
وبحب احفظ الالحان وحافظه كتير اوى

س
اكتر لحن او ترنيمه بتحب تسمعها

اجاوب 
لا انا هستنى لما تقوليلى انت *


----------



## تيمو (3 نوفمبر 2014)

بحب اللحن البيزنطي ،، وخصوصاً تراتيل الآلام، وبحب ترانيم اللاتين وشوية متجددين، بس ما بحب الشرقي يالي فيها عود
ههه طيب أجاوب أنا هههه 

أنا حين أصلي، في قبر وضعت ،،
أكتر مواضيع بتجذبك


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*الارشاد الروحى والقصص والاخبار 

س
اى حضارة دوله  بتجذبك *


----------



## تيمو (3 نوفمبر 2014)

كل الحضارات مثيرة ولكن الفراعنة والمايا والأنباط هدول التلات حضارات يثيرون إعجابي واندهاشي ،،

لو معك آلة الزمن، لأي زمن ممكن تروح؟


----------



## soso a (3 نوفمبر 2014)

للمستقبل اخطف نظره واجى 

نفسه


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*كل زمن له جماله 
هفضل فى الزمن اللى ربنا خلقنا فيه 

س

هل تحب النقاش حتى لو كان فيه صراع فى الاراء*


----------



## soso a (3 نوفمبر 2014)

نووووووووو 


نفسه هههههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*نفس الاجابه 

س
هل تسامح وتنسى ام تسامح ولا تنسى  *


----------



## soso a (3 نوفمبر 2014)

اسامح وﻻ انسى 

نفسه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 نوفمبر 2014)

معني اني اسامح اني انسي غير كده معرفش 
هل الحب في مجتمعنا مهدور حقه ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2014)

الحب في مجتمعنا مش مهدور حقة ولا حاجة بس بيتفهم غلط 
ودة اللي بيخلي الناس مش بتعبر بحرية عنة .
س لو لقيت مبلغ مالي كبير هتعمل بية اية ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 نوفمبر 2014)

هشتري ادوات رسم كتيييييييييييييييييييير ومرسم 
^_^ 
وانت ياللي بعدي ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2014)

انا هشتري ارض كتير واعمل مشاريع عليها 
س 
لو لقيت كنز من الذهب يقدر بنصف الطن ماذا تفعل ؟
وكيف تتصرف بتغيير الذهب لعملة متاحة في الدولة ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 نوفمبر 2014)

ممم نص طن دهب 
معرفش بصراحه سؤال غريب 
وانت ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههه
هاخد لقرب المرحوم بصراحة 
لو لقيتي مبلغ مالي كبير وعرفتي صاحبة 
هتعمل اية ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 نوفمبر 2014)

هرجعهاله اكيد 
كيف ممكن تستقل عن الكل 
؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2014)

لما اكون مليان ومش محتاج اي حاجة من الكل 
او اري انهم يسيرون في طرق مختلفة عن طريقي 
ماذا يمثل لك اصدقاء الدراسة ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 نوفمبر 2014)

زمايل فقط 
كيف تري نفسك ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2014)

انسان عادي 
بس عندي رجاء 

نفسة ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 نوفمبر 2014)

*راضيه عنها جدا 

س
كيف ترى الصداقه بين المرأه والرجل *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2014)

صداقة مش اكتر 
واخوية بس 
نفسة ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 نوفمبر 2014)

*لا مش بعترف بصداقه من النوع ده 

س
هل انت راضى عن نفسك فى علاقتك بربنا *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2014)

اكيد راضي 
والسبب دمة ومحبتة 
اية اللي ممكن يجزب الانسان لفعل اولعمل غير راضي عنة؟


----------



## تيمو (4 نوفمبر 2014)

يمكن الإستفادة سواء كانت مادية أو معنويةن مثلاً مركز مهم ..

شو السبب وراء غياب الأخلاقيات في مجتمعاتنا؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2014)

الفقر وعدم الاهتمام بالاطفال من الصغر 
نفسة


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 نوفمبر 2014)

هو كان في اخلاقيات امتي ؟ 
مفيش اصلا اخلاقيات احنا مجتمع كداب 
واللي بعدي


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 نوفمبر 2014)

*انعدام الاخلاق بيرجع للاباء والامهات 
هما اللى بيربوا وهما المتحكمين فى اطفالهم منذ الصغر *


*س
هل ممكن تثق بأى حد تعرفت عليه عبر الانترنت *


----------



## تيمو (4 نوفمبر 2014)

لا ،،

تأثير البيت أكبر أو تأثير الأصدقاء والمجتمع بكون أكبر على الأولاد؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 نوفمبر 2014)

*البيت طبعا اولادى تحت ايدى 
من صغرهم فهعرف اوجهم زى ما انا عايزه 

س

هل حذروك اهلك من صديق لك وفى الاخر عرفت كلامهم انه صح *


----------



## تيمو (4 نوفمبر 2014)

صارت كزا مرة 

ممكن في زمن التكنولوجيا تسيطري على ولادة زي الأول؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 نوفمبر 2014)

*ممكن لما اكون منظمه وقتهم بين اللعب والمذاكره والكنيسه 
لما يكبرو هيكونوا منظمين وعارفين واجباتهم 

س
هل تم عقابك  وانت طفل وهل اثر عليك بالسلب ام بالايجاب *


----------



## soso a (4 نوفمبر 2014)

اه واثر فتره بالسلب بس تعافيت منه 

نفسه


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 نوفمبر 2014)

*اه اثر فيا بالايجاب 


س
منظر مؤذى رايته ولا تريد ان تراه ثانيا *


----------



## soso a (4 نوفمبر 2014)

مش فاكره ومش بحاول افتكر علشان مسترجعش المشهد 

نفسه


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 نوفمبر 2014)

*شوفت زار كان عامله حد من الجيران زمان اوى
كنت باخد درس مع بتهم لكن لما كبرت عرفت اد ايه هو منظر مؤذى ومتخلف 

س
كان لك اصدقاء انتيم يعنى لكن تغيروا مع الزمن ولا انت اللى اتغيرت *


----------



## soso a (4 نوفمبر 2014)

ﻻء 
ولا انا اتغيرت وﻻ هما اتغيروا 
لكن ظروف الدنيا حوالينا اتغيرت مخلتناش قريبين زى زمان 

نفسه


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 نوفمبر 2014)

*نفس الاجابه الزمن اللى بعدنا عن بعض 

س
صفه لا يمكن التنازل عنها فى فتى احلامك *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 نوفمبر 2014)

الكذب 
انه يكون مش بسيط 
في مشاعره 

سؤالي 
اكتر امنية بتتمناها الايام دي ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 نوفمبر 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> الكذب
> انه يكون مش بسيط
> في مشاعره
> 
> ...



فهميني كلمة "الكذب" دي أجابه ولا ايه,؟

بتمني آني أنتظم فى حضور الكنيسه والاجتمعات .

س ـ بتستمتع بيومك ولا بتحس أنه زي كل يوم .؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 نوفمبر 2014)

[QUOTE="

س ـ بتستمتع بيومك ولا بتحس أنه زي كل يوم .؟[/COLOR][/CENTER][/QUOTE]


أوقات كدا وأوقات كدا:a82:

اكتر صفه بتحبها فيك /ي
واكتر صفه مش بتحبها ؟


​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 نوفمبر 2014)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أوقات كدا وأوقات كدا:a82:
> 
> اكتر صفه بتحبها فيك /ي
> واكتر صفه مش بتحبها ؟
> ...



والنبي ايه !!

دا سؤال ..؟

انتي اول مشاركه فى التوبيك كانت نفس السؤال ..كمان اخر مشاركه نفس السؤال:banned:

#6

مش مجاوب هااا..انشالله اسئط :t32:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> والنبي ايه !!
> 
> دا سؤال ..؟
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انت لسه فاكر :w00t:

طب نغير السؤال :spor2:
ايه اكتر صفه بتحبها وصفه مش بتحبها فيك :t30:ههههههه
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (5 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههههه ده اصرار بقى 
صفه مش بحبها فيا هى عدم الثقه بسهوله فى الاحرين 
صفه بحبها فيا مش بكذب لكن ممكن اجامل 

*س
مثل من الامثال اللى قالها المسيح بيأثر فيكى اوى او بتحبيه اكتر *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 نوفمبر 2014)

إن كنت تستطيع أن تؤمن فكل شيء مستطاع للمؤمن 


س ـ حلمت حلم حسيت فيه برساله معينه من ربنا ليك .؟​


----------



## soul & life (5 نوفمبر 2014)

اها اكتر من مرة

حاسس بأيه دلوات مبسوط زعلان قلقان ؟؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 نوفمبر 2014)

+ماريا+ قال:


> هههههههههه ده اصرار بقى
> صفه مش بحبها فيا هى عدم الثقه بسهوله فى الاحرين
> صفه بحبها فيا مش بكذب لكن ممكن اجامل
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
بما ان بحب الاسئله فهغلس وارد علي الكل ههههههههه
اكيد مثل الغني ولعازر 

​ 


"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> إن كنت تستطيع أن تؤمن فكل شيء مستطاع للمؤمن
> 
> 
> س ـ حلمت حلم حسيت فيه برساله معينه من ربنا ليك .؟​



اه حلمت في مره قمت من النوم فجأه 
ولقيت عيوني علي شباك الاوضه وببص للسما
وشايفه كلام ذي الانجيل بالضبط
ومش فاكره ولا حاجه غير 14..14 بس :kap:
​ 


soul & life قال:


> اها اكتر من مرة
> 
> حاسس بأيه دلوات مبسوط زعلان قلقان ؟؟



مبسوووووووطه :smil12:
لان رجعت المنتدي تاني :yahoo:



اكتر كلمه لو حد عزيز عليك بتوجعك ؟ظ
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 نوفمبر 2014)

آحآسيس مُختلطه 

لكن طموحي للفرح والأطمئنان


س ـ هل إرتباكك أو تفكيرك الكثير ينعكس علي أعمالك أو مهامك اليوميه .؟​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 نوفمبر 2014)

> 14..14



دوري علي كل الشواهد اللي 14..14 ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 نوفمبر 2014)

> اكتر كلمه لو حد عزيز عليك بتوجعك ؟ظ



ودا سؤال ولا كود برمجي .؟؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> آحآسيس مُختلطه
> 
> لكن طموحي للفرح والأطمئنان
> 
> ...



احياناً بس الاغلب لالالا ​ 


"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> دوري علي كل الشواهد اللي 14..14 ​



مفهمتش حاجه :kap:


حلم نفسك تحققة ؟
​


----------



## تيمو (5 نوفمبر 2014)

حلمي أرجع بالزمن وأعرف كيف انتهت حضارات عظيمة متل الفراعنة والأنباط والمايا ...

لو ممكن تشارك ببرامج المواهب متل ستار أكاديمي، أي برنامج تختار فيهم؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (5 نوفمبر 2014)

لما يكون فيه موهبه هبقى اشترك فى اراب ايدول 


س
هل يؤثر صديقك الانتيم  فى قراراتك


----------



## soso a (5 نوفمبر 2014)

محبش اشارك 

لو تحب تعيش فى بلد تانيه تحب تعيش فين وليه


----------



## تيمو (5 نوفمبر 2014)

في أي من الدولة الأوروبية وخصوصاً الدول الإسكندنافية لما تتمتع بها من مستوى معيشي وصحي ونظافة واحترام الإنسان ونظام تعليمي متميز (تماماً مثل بلداننا  ) بالإضافة لقُرُب المسافات عكس استراليا وأميركا.

صديقي الأنتيم هو أبي وأمي ، فنعم أنا بستشيرهم وبآخد برأيهم حتى ولو لم أكن مقتنع وبعد نقاشات حامية الوطيس 

بتعتبر نفسك أنيق في اختيار الملابس أو عشوائي؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 نوفمبر 2014)

عشوائيه
نفس السوال


----------



## soso a (5 نوفمبر 2014)

ﻻء مش عشوائيه وﻻ انيق 
ممكن نقول مهندم هههههه 

تحب الملابس الكجول وﻻ الكلاسيك


----------



## تيمو (5 نوفمبر 2014)

الكاجوال بس طبيعة الشغل مرات تفرض علينا لباس رسمي.

بتحب العطور؟


----------



## soso a (5 نوفمبر 2014)

عادى بنحطها 

هل لك شفيع ولو ايوه مين


----------



## تيمو (5 نوفمبر 2014)

ما بقدر أقول شفيع إنما إعجاب بالقديس شربل وجيورجيوس.

بتقرأي كل يوم بالكتاب المقدس؟ وإيه أكتر سفر بيعجبك؟


----------



## soso a (5 نوفمبر 2014)

يوميا لاء لاسف  
كل سفر ليه جماله بس جه فى ذهنى وانا بشوف السؤال سفر الامثال  
نفس السؤال


----------



## soso a (5 نوفمبر 2014)

يوميا لاء لاسف  
كل سفر ليه جماله بس جه فى ذهنى وانا بشوف السؤال سفر الامثال  
نفس السؤال


----------



## تيمو (5 نوفمبر 2014)

بلّشي من اليوم إقرأيه ولو آية وحدة ... نعم ... بحب سفر الجامعة جداً وأغلب تثنية من العهد القديم. وبحب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين والأناجيل من الجديد.


على أي ساعة بتصحي وبتنامي كل يوم؟


----------



## soso a (5 نوفمبر 2014)

فى اوقات الشغل بنام بدرى المفروض واصحى لازم 7 ص 
يعنى بالنوم لازم 12 اكون نايمه بس اديلى يومين عندى ارق بنام متاخر واصحى  بدرى علشان الشغل 

نفس السؤال


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 نوفمبر 2014)

مليش مواعيد بسبب شغلي وبسبب دراستي 
واللي بعدي


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 نوفمبر 2014)

خليني أغش اجابات واسئله وبدها اجاوب واسئل،،

أٍسئله حلوه كتير ،​


----------



## soso a (5 نوفمبر 2014)

طيب

 فين السؤال 

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 نوفمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> طيب
> 
> فين السؤال
> 
> ​





لماذا تسهر بعد ميعاد النوم.؟ :gun:​


----------



## soso a (5 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> لماذا تسهر بعد ميعاد النوم.؟ :gun:​


قولنا عندى ارق اديلى كام يوم 

نفس السؤال


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 نوفمبر 2014)

الارق من قلة النوم يمكن .

مليش مواعيد نوم انا

س ـ هو الارق بينرفز.؟​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 نوفمبر 2014)

بيضايق لكن مش لحد النرفزة

مخلص لوطنك ؟؟​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 نوفمبر 2014)

ليس لي وطن حتي أخلص له

س ـ هل تخلص للحدود الوطنيه أم للأنسانيه البشريه.؟

​


----------



## تيمو (6 نوفمبر 2014)

ولا لحدى ...

هل تعتقد أن السفر حق للجميع دون الحاجة لفيزا؟


----------



## soso a (6 نوفمبر 2014)

طبعا لازم فيزا 
لاحترام حدود البلد 

نفسه


----------



## تيمو (6 نوفمبر 2014)

يعني أجاوب سؤال حالي هههه

ماشي يا سوسو طلعتيني بحكي مع حالي  بس جوابي لسفر حق للجميع ويجب أن تختفي الفيز.

بتحكي مع حالك؟


----------



## soul & life (6 نوفمبر 2014)

كتيررررررررررر


ماهى  امنياتك المؤجلة ؟


----------



## تيمو (6 نوفمبر 2014)

عندي حلم مؤجل ، ومن كتر ما بأجله خايف يمشي فيي العمر وما أحققه 

بتحس إنو حياتك إلها قيمة أو معنى؟


----------



## soul & life (6 نوفمبر 2014)

اكيييد لو فقدت احساسى بالهدف  هتكون الحياة لا قيمة لها

اجمل كتاب قرأته؟؟


----------



## تيمو (6 نوفمبر 2014)

من الروايات: Angels and demons و the witch of portobello
من كتب تطوير الشخصيات: the seven habits of highly effective people
دينياً: سألتني فأجيبك و اللاهوت المسيحي والإنسان المعاصر.

أكتر مرحلة بحياتك تركت أثر إيجابي؟


----------



## soso a (6 نوفمبر 2014)

رحله الى المرتفعات 

نفسه


----------



## soso a (6 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> من الروايات: Angels and demons و the witch of portobello
> من كتب تطوير الشخصيات: the seven habits of highly effective people
> دينياً: سألتني فأجيبك و اللاهوت المسيحي والإنسان المعاصر.
> 
> أكتر مرحلة بحياتك تركت أثر إيجابي؟



مرحله العمل 
نفسه


----------



## soul & life (6 نوفمبر 2014)

مرحلة العمل

تحب تغير مهنتك او تغير شىء فى حياتك وهتستبدله  بأيه؟؟


----------



## soso a (6 نوفمبر 2014)

عملى ﻻء 
حياتى اكيد احب اطور نفسى 
نفسه


----------



## تيمو (6 نوفمبر 2014)

بحب أغيّر مهنتي ... بحب شغل الصحافة والإعلام، فممكن أصير مراسل صحفي ...

الناس لما تشوفك تعطيك عمر أصغر أو أكبر من عمرك الحقيقي؟


----------



## soul & life (6 نوفمبر 2014)

حياتى لا بشكر الله على كل حال
لكن التطوير هيكون فى شخصيتى كنت اتمنى اكون اكثر صلابة وقسوة الطيبة اصبحت  عبء على صاحبها  ودراستى كنت اتمنى اكون ادبى 

اكتر موقف موجع اتعرضت له؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 نوفمبر 2014)

مش عاوزه افتكر
اكتر موقف مفرح ؟


----------



## soul & life (6 نوفمبر 2014)

يومين الاول ولادة بنتى والتانى ولادة ابنى
مفرحتش ا د فرحتى بكونى بقيت ام

لما تكون زهقان ومكتئب بتعمل ايه؟؟


----------



## soso a (6 نوفمبر 2014)

بحاول اخرج نفسى من المود ده 
وبروح اقعد مع الكلب بتاعى 

نفسه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 نوفمبر 2014)

بصي انا الاول كنت برسم وانا زعلانه دلوقتي اي شعور بشري تعرفيه بحب اربطه بالرسم 
حزن فرح اكتئاب 
واللي بعدي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2014)

اقعد في وسط الزرع او اصتاد سمك ساعتين كدة 
وببقي زي الفل 
لو تحب تجيلك هدية تتمناها تكون من مين ؟ 
وتتمني تكون اية الهدية ؟


----------



## تيمو (7 نوفمبر 2014)

الهدية بقيمتها المعنوية حتى لو كانت شي بسيط متل كرت، بس بحب الساعات والكتب،، لو من الأعضاء ، بحب تكون منك هههه

أفضل أيام الأسبوع ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2014)

الخميس
خلاص ليك عندي كتاب هجبهولك معاي من مصر 
اكتر حاجة تحب تعملها كل يوم ؟


----------



## soso a (7 نوفمبر 2014)

السبت لانه اجازتى 
نفسه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> السبت لانه اجازتى
> نفسه


الخميس علشان كدة اكون خلصت اللي علي 
مع اني مش بعطل هههههههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*حاجه بحب اعملها كل يوم
 اصلى طبعا

س

هل ممكن تعمل حاجه مش بتحبها *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2014)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *حاجه بحب اعملها كل يوم
> اصلى طبعا
> 
> س
> ...


ممكن لو فيها غائد مادي 
لو رجع الزمن للخلف كنت تتمني تدخل اي كلية ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*لما يرجع بقى ولو رجع  كنت دخلت كلية تجاره 


س

هل ممكن تفكر فى حاجه راحت منك  من زمان *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2014)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *لما يرجع بقى ولو رجع  كنت دخلت كلية تجاره
> 
> 
> س
> ...


اللي بيروح مني مقدرش انساة واتمني اقدر ارجعة .

اية اللي تحبية يوم العيد ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*الملاهى احب العب مع الولاد 
ههههههههههههه

س
نفسه بقى (سوسو) *


----------



## تيمو (7 نوفمبر 2014)

العيدية هع هع

بس وإحنا صغار كنّا نحب الكنادر الجديدة، بتذكر كنت بنام وبحطها عند المخدة جنبي على التخت ويوم العيد بصحى من الساعة ٥ الصبح عشان ألبسها وألبس أواعي العيد 

أكتر وجبة بتفضلها،، غدا عشا فطور ؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> العيدية هع هع
> 
> بس وإحنا صغار كنّا نحب الكنادر الجديدة، بتذكر كنت بنام وبحطها عند المخدة جنبي على التخت ويوم العيد بصحى من الساعة ٥ الصبح عشان ألبسها وألبس أواعي العيد
> 
> أكتر وجبة بتفضلها،، غدا عشا فطور ؟؟


لالالالالالالالالا
تحط الكندرة عند المخدة 
يا للعار مكنتش اتوقع منك هيك حكي .
السمك انا بحبة كتير بس مش زي السمك اللي عندكم 
سمكنا غير شكل 
تحب تلبس اية 
رسمي ولا كجوال ؟


----------



## تيمو (7 نوفمبر 2014)

هههه التار ولا العار يابوي ههه

فعلاً أنا جرّبت السمك الاسكندراني و بجد كان اشي غير شكل، يمكن لأنو طازة وبيجي من البحر للتُم مباشرة 

كاجوال بس طبيعة الشغل مرات بتفرض نلبس رسمي .. 

إيمتى آخر مرة حسيت حالك أنجزت اشي عظيم، وإجاك إحساس مختلف من الفخر والسعادة؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> هههه التار ولا العار يابوي ههه
> 
> فعلاً أنا جرّبت السمك الاسكندراني و بجد كان اشي غير شكل، يمكن لأنو طازة وبيجي من البحر للتُم مباشرة
> 
> ...


كل ما اصلح حاجة تبقي مرمية وملهاش قيمة 
بعد لمسة من ايدي اخليها تشتغل ببقي فخور بنفسي خالص 
نفسة؟


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

لما  ولادى بيطلعوا كل سنة من المتفوقين وبيكون بمجهودهم ومجهودى بدون دروس خصوصية
بشعر بفخر وبحس اد ايه ربنا بيحبنى وواقف معايا فى كل حاجة بعملها
واد ايه خلانى ام وزوجة متميزة والاحساس ده بحسه دايما وكان اخر مرة من يومين لما اختاروا يوسف من اوائل الطلبة فى مدرسته 
وهيدخل مسابقة على مستوى الجمهورية .. نشكر ربنا

لو اتعزمت حالا على العشا تحب تتعشا ايه ؟؟ وفين؟؟؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 نوفمبر 2014)

ممم احب اتعشي سمك مشوي 
فين في يا مطعم علي النيل واللي بعدي ؟


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههه لو ينفع فى ابوقير على البحر تعالى واعزمك 

احب اتعشا بيتزا  بس بعد 12 بقا النهاردة الجمعة او مارجريتا وامرى لله هههه
على البحر 

ايه هى اكتر بلد نفسك تروحها؟؟؟ وليه؟؟


----------



## تيمو (7 نوفمبر 2014)

.........


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 نوفمبر 2014)

نفسي اروح باريس عاصمه الجمال 
واللي بعد مني


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

انا نفسى اروح اليونان  من وانا عمرى 15 سنة وبحلم بكده ههههه

ايه اكتر موقف  انفعلت فيه وندمت على انفعالك وزعلت اوى من نفسك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2014)

اروح اي حتة هههههمش هتفرق 
اكتر حيوان بتحبة ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 نوفمبر 2014)

القطط
 واللي بعدي ؟


----------



## soso a (7 نوفمبر 2014)

الكلاب 
نفسه


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

بحب العصافير ( رغم انه عندى كلبة ) بس بخاف منهم ههه

يه اكتر موقف انفعلت فيه وندمت على انفعالك وزعلت اوى من نفسك؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2014)

انا انعلت كتير علي مهندس اشتغلت معاة 
وندمت علشان كتير علشان ما ضربتهوش 
لحد دلوقتي مغلول منة وعايز اضربة ,
نفسة


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 نوفمبر 2014)

مره خرجت عن شعوري وكلمت كل اللي حوليا بمنتهي الصراحه 
انا ندمت عن بعض اللي قلته مش كله 
واللي بعدي
؟


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

بنفعل احيانا مش كتير بس لما بشعر انى مظلومه ومحدش فاهمنى
وحصلت مرة مع اختى وندمت جدا انى انفعلت بس صالحتها فى يومها ودى كانت اول مرة واخر مرة باذن يسوع

ايه الصفة اللى فيك نفسك تبطلها وصفة نفسك تكتسبها؟؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 نوفمبر 2014)

نفسي ابطل السزاجه واكبر
واللي بعدي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2014)

لا انا حلو علي كدة 
عايز ابقي دكتور ؟
اكتر مكان بتنسي نفسك فية ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 نوفمبر 2014)

قدام الميه 
واللي بعدي ؟


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

عند البحر وفى الهواء الطلق

الوحدة والهدوء والشتا  وصوت فيروز  العناصر دى بتجتمع مع بعضها عندك وبتحبهم او لا؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> عند البحر وفى الهواء الطلق
> 
> الوحدة والهدوء والشتا  وصوت فيروز  العناصر دى بتجتمع مع بعضها عندك وبتحبهم او لا؟


مش بحب الشتا ولا الاغاني بحب الهدوء والبحر 
نفسة؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 نوفمبر 2014)

انا بوت في فيروز والشتا 
طبعا 
واللي بعدي


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

انا كمان بحب اسمع فيروز الصبح ويا سلام لو كان فى الشتا دى تبقا ظاطت ههههه

مشروبك المفضل؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> انا كمان بحب اسمع فيروز الصبح ويا سلام لو كان فى الشتا دى تبقا ظاطت ههههه
> 
> مشروبك المفضل؟


الشاي 
بتحب تقود موتوسيكل ؟


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههه كنت اه وفكرة مجنونة كنت اقول لجوزى نفسى يكون عندى واسوقه بسرعة جاامدة ايام بقا

اكلتك المفضلة؟


----------



## تيمو (7 نوفمبر 2014)

الملفوف ومقلوبة البيتنجان والزهرة ... وملكة الأكلات ترم ترمممم : اللبنة هههه

بتنام على أي جهة؟


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

الشمال بس لازم بداية النوم اكون باصة للسقف شوية كده  معرفش ليه

ايه اكتر فكرة مجنونة فكرت فيها ونفذتها؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 نوفمبر 2014)

بنام على كل الجهات-- لما ناحيه تدفى اقلب على التانيه--
 يعنى المفضل على الجنبين --
و لو نمت على ظهرى يبقى كدا انا ميته تعب لدرجه انى مش قادرا اتقلب على جنبى ههههههه
 نفس السوال


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> الملفوف ومقلوبة البيتنجان والزهرة ... وملكة الأكلات ترم ترمممم : اللبنة هههه
> 
> بتنام على أي جهة؟


ترجمة لما كتبة الاخ العزيز بالهجة المصرية 
اللفوف = كرنب
مقلوبة البتنجان والزهرة 
مقلوبة رز مع لحم بيتخلط عليها بتنجان 
زهرة يعني ارنبيط 
اللبنة انتوا اكيد عارفينها


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 نوفمبر 2014)

اي حته المهم انام
واللي بعدي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههههه خلاص انتى جاوبتى
 يبقى السوال هو 
ايه اكتر فكرة مجنونة فكرت فيها ونفذتها؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2014)

اني اصلح لمبة موفرة للطاقة 
بعد تعطيلها من الاستخدام بعد ثلاث ايام فقط 
نفسة


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

ههههههههه فهمنا يا رمسيس اومال ايه احنا بنعرفوا لغات برضو 
حد يجاوب بقا لان ده سؤالى مينفعش ارد على حالى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2014)

ميتو اتكلم باللهجة الاردنية البحتة 
وانا معاك وان فهموا الجماعة دول 
ابقي عاتبني 
لون كندرتك ؟ 
لون حفايتك ؟
لون حرامك المفضل؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 نوفمبر 2014)

كندره الى هى جزمته؟
حفايه  الى هى شبشب ؟
 حرامك بقى الى هى البطنيه
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 و قد افتيت بما افتانى به عقلى و جوجلى


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههههه جدعة يا حبوا
حرامك ال حرام عليك يا شيخ


----------



## تيمو (7 نوفمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كندره الى هى جزمته؟
> حفايه  الى هى شبشب ؟
> حرامك بقى الى هى البطنيه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> و قد افتيت بما افتانى به عقلى و جوجلى



هههههههه بتربحي معنا جائزة البرنامج وهي عبارة عن جميد كركي مُعتبر

بس الحرام هو حاف مش البطانية ...


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كندره الى هى جزمته؟
> حفايه  الى هى شبشب ؟
> حرامك بقى الى هى البطنيه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> و قد افتيت بما افتانى به عقلى و جوجلى


كلام مظبوط 
طيب هذا الشخص مبدل 
مبدل يعني اية؟
يا حبو


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

جميد وكركى ومعتبر يااه يا بختك يا حبوا ههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> هههههههه بتربحي معنا جائزة البرنامج وهي عبارة عن جميد كركي مُعتبر
> 
> بس الحرام هو حاف مش البطانية ...


هههههههه 
مش هنصدرلها جميد كركي 
دة الكيلو ب 300 جنية يا راجل 
هنا بثلاثين دينار


----------



## تيمو (7 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> جميد وكركى ومعتبر يااه يا بختك يا حبوا ههههههههه



وانتي بتربحي معنا برداية لونها جميل هههه



ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هههههههه
> مش هنصدرلها جميد كركي
> دة الكيلو ب 300 جنية يا راجل
> هنا بثلاثين دينار



بس عشان يعرفوا قيمتهم عنّا ...


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> وانتي بتربحي معنا برداية لونها جميل هههه
> 
> 
> 
> بس عشان يعرفوا قيمتهم عنّا ...


اي خدمة وكمان برداية 
شو السولافة معاكم 
عم تفهمو هاي اللهجة من غير جوجل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> كلام مظبوط
> طيب هذا الشخص مبدل
> مبدل يعني اية؟
> يا حبو




تقصد مجنو هههههههههههههههه فى جوجل لها معانى عجيبه
ينهااار :new2:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> هههههههه بتربحي معنا جائزة البرنامج وهي عبارة عن جميد كركي مُعتبر
> 
> بس الحرام هو حاف مش البطانية ...


 شو هادا
 يشم و لا يوكل 
اوعا تكون شوتمه  هههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> شو هادا
> يشم و لا يوكل
> اوعا تكون شوتمه  هههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههه
اديكم توهتوا في جوجل خلية ينفعكم 
واحنا مش بنشتم 
احنا بنحكي بس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2014)

لو عندك فيلا بعيدة عن الناس وشقة في عمارة في منطقة عادبة 
اي مكان تفضل ان تعيش؟


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

لامقدرش اعيش بعيد عن البحر واسكندرية تحديدا

اجمل حاجة حصلتلك السنة دى؟


----------



## soso a (7 نوفمبر 2014)

مش فاكره 

نفسه ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2014)

ان الرحلة بتاعتي اتثبتت في المنتدي 
مكان نفسك تزورة ؟


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

كتير نشكر ربنا نجاح ولادى واشترينا عربية وكل يوم مر علينا بسعادة ده فى حد ذاته انجاز ههه
ايه اللى تتمنى كان  يتحقق ومتحققش ؟


----------



## soso a (7 نوفمبر 2014)

شيئا ما فى نفسى 

بس نشكر ربنا 


نفسه ​


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

كنت اتمنى اوضاع مصر تتحسن عن اللى احنا فيه لكن محصلش ولسه الاوضاع غير مستقرة
اجمل كتاب قراته


----------



## +ماريا+ (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*يسوع المصلوب لابونا منسى يوحنا 

س

من الكاتب اللى بيعجبك افكاره وكتبه 
*


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

كتير لو على الكتب الروحية ابونا متى المسكين
وسيدنا البابا شنودة .. الانبا موسى ..

كتب ثقافية جبران ..انيس منصور.. احلام  .. غادة ....

فاكر مواقف من طفولتك واكتر حاجة فاكرها ايه؟؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*حاجات كتير اوى  فاكراها  
رحلات المدرسه كانت جميله 

س
اى مرحله من عمرك تحب توقف عندها شويه  *


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

المرحلة اللى هى من 18 ل 25 جريت منى بسرعة محستهاش

بتحب الزيارات العائلية ولا لا؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 نوفمبر 2014)

لا.. أحب الإختصار -الغير مبالغ فيه- لاني في نظرتي ليه ارى انه مولّد للحب والإحترام والتقدير 

نظرتك لنفسك ايه ؟؟​


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

مش مرضية احيانا واحيانا بتصعب عليا من كتر جلدى ليها

اسوء ما فى الحياة بالنسبة ليك؟؟


----------



## تيمو (7 نوفمبر 2014)

الظلم وعدم العدالة والفقر.

لو عيّنوك لمدة 4 سنين رئيس، شو أول القرارات يالي راح تاخدها؟


----------



## soso a (7 نوفمبر 2014)

اول قرار اطرد نفسى ههههههه او اتنحى عن الحكم بكرامتى هههه
نفسه


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 نوفمبر 2014)

مش هرشح نفسي لمسؤليات كبيرة زي دي اصلا!!​
خدوم ؟؟​


----------



## soso a (7 نوفمبر 2014)

الى  حد ما 

نغسه


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 نوفمبر 2014)

احب اخدم العاجز عن فعل الخدمة  اما باقي الناس اللي يطلبوا خدمة مني وهم اصلا قادرين على فعل الخدمة دي بنفسهم بخدمهم بس لو حكمت مشاعري  

مبدأ لا يمكن التخلي عنه ؟​


----------



## تيمو (8 نوفمبر 2014)

الأمانة والمصداقية. مع إنو بحس إنو كلمة "مش ممكن أتخلى عنه" مبالغة، فيه كتير شغلات بحياتي كنت أظن أنني "مش ممكن أتخلى عنها" وتخليت عنها.

ممكن تصدّق إنو فيه حياة تانية على كوكب ما؟


----------



## soso a (8 نوفمبر 2014)

اه ليه لاء  

نفسه


----------



## soul & life (9 نوفمبر 2014)

اه ممكن  مفيش شىء مستحيل

اذا الزمن رجع بيك لورا  ايه بتحب تغيره فى حياتك ؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مقاومتي للرب وعنادي..

س _ لو الزمن رجع بيك . ايه عملته هتحب تعمله تاني ؟​


----------



## soso a (9 نوفمبر 2014)

وﻻ شئ  

نفسه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 نوفمبر 2014)

قرار مصيري..

س ـ الي اي مدي بتشيل من غيرك./لحد امتي بتاخد ع خاطرك.؟​


----------



## تيمو (9 نوفمبر 2014)

نُص يوم ومرات يوم ونُص ... بس هي مرة وحيدة شخص طعنّي طعنة قاسية بقيت يمكن سنتين شايل لدرجة إنو كل ليلة كنت بصلي وبذكّر ربنا إنو هو راح ينتقم ... وربنا ما انتقم ، غريبة 

شخص أب تو ديت أو تقليدي؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> نُص يوم ومرات يوم ونُص ... بس هي مرة وحيدة شخص طعنّي طعنة قاسية بقيت يمكن سنتين شايل لدرجة إنو كل ليلة كنت بصلي وبذكّر ربنا إنو هو راح ينتقم ... وربنا ما انتقم ، غريبة
> 
> شخص أب تو ديت أو تقليدي؟



ربنا ما أنتقم لانو منتظرك تسامح وتغفر أنت علي ما اعتقد،:thnk0001:

بما اني مش فاهم سؤالك قررت الغاء السؤال وتبديله بسؤال من عندي


س ـ هل ممكن يوم متسامحش أنسان رغم حجم الضرر اللي اصابك منه.؟​


----------



## soso a (9 نوفمبر 2014)

اللى وجعنى ان بسامح بصعوبه لو الانسان اللى قدامى معترفش انه غلط 
لكن لو قال انا اسف خلص الموضوع 
نفسه


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2014)

*ممكن اسامح بسهوله بس مشكلتى ف النسيان ..ف حاجات صعب تتنسى
نفس السؤال ..*


----------



## soso a (9 نوفمبر 2014)

دونا منوره المنطقه 

انا جاوبت


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2014)

*ده نورك غاليتى*


----------



## oesi no (9 نوفمبر 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ممكن اسامح بسهوله بس مشكلتى ف النسيان ..ف حاجات صعب تتنسى
> نفس السؤال ..*


انا بسامح قبل ما اليوم يخلص 
بشكل كامل 
مع الاسف طيب 
نفسه


----------



## تيمو (9 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ربنا ما أنتقم لانو منتظرك تسامح وتغفر أنت علي ما اعتقد،:thnk0001:
> 
> بما اني مش فاهم سؤالك قررت الغاء السؤال وتبديله بسؤال من عندي
> 
> ...



هو بس لو انتقم كان بجد فرّحلي قلبي وساعتها سامحت ونسيت بدل عذاب سنتين  
الموضوع أساساً انتهى بس أخد مني وقت ومجهود نفسي وعقلي كبير... المسامحة مش سهلة وبعتقد إنها تدريب.

السؤال يالي ما فهمتو :act23:

هل تعتبر نفسك شخص متماشي مع التطوّر أو شخص تقليدي ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> هو بس لو انتقم كان بجد فرّحلي قلبي وساعتها سامحت ونسيت بدل عذاب سنتين
> الموضوع أساساً انتهى بس أخد مني وقت ومجهود نفسي وعقلي كبير... المسامحة مش سهلة وبعتقد إنها تدريب.
> 
> السؤال يالي ما فهمتو :act23:
> ...



الاتنين اين ذا سام تايم :ura1:

س ـ ليك كام صديق انتيم.؟


----------



## تيمو (9 نوفمبر 2014)

تنين ...
والتنين مسافرين نشكر ربنا ههههه

إنتَ مع عقوبة الإعدام؟ أو إلغاءها؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2014)

*لا انا مع تعميمها هههههههه
اسوأ صفاتك ؟*


----------



## soso a (9 نوفمبر 2014)

معرفش بترك الحكم لاخريين  
نفسه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 نوفمبر 2014)

عبيط

وافضل صفاتي برضو

س ـ الي اي درجه يصل بك غضبك وانفعالك ؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 نوفمبر 2014)

للبكاء فقط
واللي بعدي ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 نوفمبر 2014)

لترك الشخص الذي امامي

س ـ ماذا تقول فى كلمة "خيال".؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 نوفمبر 2014)

خيال = رسم  =ابداع 
ايه اكتر شئ بتحبه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 نوفمبر 2014)

بحب كل الاشياء

أكثرها نعمة ربنا اللي مستحقهاش 

س ـ ما هو الخيال بالنسبه لك .؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مش فاهم ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> مش فاهم ؟



*ما هو الشيء او التفكير او الحدث اللي تقولي عليه ...لا لا دا خيال..؟*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 نوفمبر 2014)

خروج مصر من اللي هي فيه 
وانت ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> خروج مصر من اللي هي فيه
> وانت ؟



انتي علي طريقة "soso" بس مش بتقولي "نفس السؤال" ههه

انا لا اعترف بكلمة خيال ...

س ـ لاحظت قبل كدا النجوم وهي بتكون شكل الصليب.؟


----------



## soul & life (10 نوفمبر 2014)

ساعات بس مش واضح اوى 

شوفت صورة مارى جرجس فى القمر ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 نوفمبر 2014)

قديمه دي ههههه اه شوفتها

زمان كنت بحس انها صورة ارنب واقف علي رجلين بس..

بس واحد صاحبي فصلهالي وركزت لقيت فعلا صورة مارجرس..

الغريبه ان اليوم اللي عرفت فيه المعلومه دي..كان السحاب كثيف جدا لدرجة انه هيغطي القمر تماما..

بعدها ظهر القمر جزء بسيط ..وبدأ يحكيلي علي المعلومه ويفسرلي الصوره،،

بعد ما انتهي وشوفت الصوره،،السحاب با كثيف اكتر من الاول بمراحل..رغم كدا كان القمر واضح وضوئه واضح كأن مفيش سحاب خالص..اتعجبنا جدا ..من شويه كان مختفي ورا السحاب..وفضل كدا اكتر من 5 دقائق..

ر غم السحاب الكثيف لكن القمر مش متأثر..

س ـ تابعت ظاهرة الكسوف قبل كدا .؟​


----------



## soul & life (10 نوفمبر 2014)

اه تابعتها 

ايه اكتر حاجة بتشدك فى الطبيعة ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> اه تابعتها
> 
> ايه اكتر حاجة بتشدك فى الطبيعة ؟




البحر :t25:

كلمه تحب تقولها  لحد دلوقتي ?


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

هقول لنفسي كفايه هبل علشان كده هتفضلي تتخدعي في الناس 
واللي بعد مني ؟


----------



## soul & life (10 نوفمبر 2014)

اقولك انتى منورة 

لو حد من اصحابك او قرايبك مستفز و بتاع مصلحته اوى هتتعاملى معاه ازاى؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

ده نورك يا عمري 
بصي انا بتعرض لده كتير الايام دي 
بس اتعلمت حاجه بتوع المصلحه مديهمش اهتمام خالص لا في وجودهم ولا غيابهو لما يقربوا ايهم الوش الخشب 
اكتر حاجه بتعملها في يومك ؟


----------



## تيمو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

بشرب شاي

واللي بعد مني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 نوفمبر 2014)

انا بشؤب شاي 
دبل شاي 
ثم شاي بس مش اي شاي 
يا شاي العروسة او شاي ربيع 
وان اضطريت ممكن ليبتون 
وممكن الغزالين مش كتير 
اما القهوة والحاجة الساقعة بالاسبوع مرة او اثنين 
اما لو فية فوديكا ممكن لتر 
اكتر حاجة تحب تعملها بأيدك ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

الرسم واللي بعدي ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 نوفمبر 2014)

اية كمان ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

شكلهم حلو خالص ههههههههههههههههههه
وايه كمان ايه  ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 نوفمبر 2014)

بسالك بتحبي الرسم واية تاني يعني ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

الموسيقي الشعر بحب الطبيعيه والهدوء
 وانت ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 نوفمبر 2014)

انا بحب حاجات كتير منهم
اني اكون كالطير حرا طليقا 
اسبح في الدنيا ومعالمها 
وكل يوم اكون في مكان مختلف علي اليوم اللي قبلة 
مش بحب الروتين 
لو جات فيزا لاي بلد تود ان تسافر ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

مش عارفه مفكرتش بصراحه 
اجمل حاجه في حياتك ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 نوفمبر 2014)

اني لسة عايش 
وعندي فرص كتيرة 
لو حد عمل فيك مقلب هيكون اية رد فعلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

حسب المقلب 
اكتر حاجه بتعملها طول اليوم ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 نوفمبر 2014)

بشرب شاي بجد
نفسة؟


----------



## تيمو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

برضو بشرب شاي.. 

مين بتحب تقابل من الأعضاء هون؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 نوفمبر 2014)

اقابلك انتا يوم اربع قدام 
مطار الملكة علياء 
نفسة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

كلكم اصحابي اي حد  
نفسك في ايه ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 نوفمبر 2014)

في عربية فخمة 
لو قالولك هنحقق لك حلم واحد فقط 
1- تصبح مليونير 
2-تتزوج من تحب 
3استرجاع الماضي 
ايهم تختار ؟ مع ذكر السبب


----------



## تيمو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اقابلك انتا يوم اربع قدام
> مطار الملكة علياء
> نفسة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



بشرط تاخدني معاك لمصر 

...

نفسي بإيه؟ نفسي بكتير شغلات: شاي، ساندويشة لبنة، أصير مليونير وأتقاعد وأقعد بالبيت

هواياتك بتمارسها كهواية أو بتدرس في الجامعة أو المعهد لتنميها؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 نوفمبر 2014)

هوايتي الصيد 
جاوب علي السؤال السابق ذكرة في المشاركة السابقة؟؟؟؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

انا بدرس علي حسابي الخاص مش في معهد او كليه علشان اتعلم الرسم 
واللي بعدي


----------



## تيمو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> انا بدرس علي حسابي الخاص مش في معهد او كليه علشان اتعلم الرسم
> واللي بعدي



لا هواية بس فقط لا غير وبتيجي علبالي بين فترة وتانية ... 

طيب ممكن تضعي عينات من رسمك؟

...

جوابي يا ابن يسوعنا أصير مليونير، والمصاري تجيب العروس أما العروس فبتخليني مديونير  

عمرك صحيت وإنتَ فاكر إنو راح عليك موعد الامتحان مع إنك متخرّج من الجامعة\المدرسة من زمان؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> لا هواية بس فقط لا غير وبتيجي علبالي بين فترة وتانية ...
> 
> طيب ممكن تضعي عينات من رسمك؟
> 
> ...





تصدق عمرها ما حصلت ولا هتحصل 
لان مش في دماغي الامتحانات خالص


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 نوفمبر 2014)

عرفنا نقط ضعفك اللي عالجتها وطريقة معالجتك ليها؟؟ ​


----------



## تيمو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

عندي نقطة ضعف ومش قادر أعالجها: كثير بأجّل لحديت ما يجي موعد التسليم النهائي، فبنضغط وبسهر لساعات طويلة أنهي مهامي، وبضل أسبوع تعبان ... مش قادر أطبّق مثلك لا تؤجل عمل اليوم إلى غد.

ماذا تقترح لحل مشكلتي؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 نوفمبر 2014)

مش هتلاقي الحل غير لما تيجي وتجرب الفراغ اللي هيكون عندك لما تخلص مهماتك 
ويبقا وقتك كلوا فراغ وبالك مرتاح..ساعتها هتقضي وقت فراغك بفرح..كمان هتفرح اكتر بأحساسك بالانجاز فى وقته..


انا كنت زيك..ولسا فى اثار فيا للحاله دي..لكن نشكر الله اتعودت اخلص اللي علي علشان اعمل اللي انا عايزه بعد كدا..


س ـ بتصحي الساعه كام.؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> لا هواية بس فقط لا غير وبتيجي علبالي بين فترة وتانية ...
> 
> طيب ممكن تضعي عينات من رسمك؟
> 
> ...


اكيد طبعا 
انا اخدت اذن من الاداره بده بس اخللص الشغل الجديد وهحطه لانه كل اللي يشوفه يقول روعه 
اتمني اسمع ارائكم وقتها


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> مش هتلاقي الحل غير لما تيجي وتجرب الفراغ اللي هيكون عندك لما تخلص مهماتك
> ويبقا وقتك كلوا فراغ وبالك مرتاح..ساعتها هتقضي وقت فراغك بفرح..كمان هتفرح اكتر بأحساسك بالانجاز فى وقته..
> 
> 
> ...


بصحي 6 واللي بعدي


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 نوفمبر 2014)

ماليش وقت معين 
نفس السؤال


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

جاوبته 
لونك المفضل ؟


----------



## تيمو (11 نوفمبر 2014)

الأزرق بكل درجاته ،،، السكني الفاتح ،،

ما هي طقوسك الصباحية؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 نوفمبر 2014)

بص بصحي اشكر ربنا:94:
وبعد كدا افضل يجي نص ساعه اتاوب
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





معرفش ليه مع اني بكون نايمة حلو يعني !
وبعد كدا ادخل عالمطبخ اشوف في فطار ايه
واملي عزيزة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



وبعد كدا اشوف اللي ورايا

ايه اكتر برنامج شوك تو بيعجبك اقصد  توك شو  ؟ 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 نوفمبر 2014)

مش متابع للتليفزيون 
للأسف 
لو ضيف غلس جالك البيت اية رد فعلك ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 نوفمبر 2014)

هستحمله طبعا وبكرمه 
بس مببقاش مبسوطه بوجوده
ايه اغرب حيوان ربيته ؟


----------



## تيمو (11 نوفمبر 2014)

بحب العناكب وبالعادة ما بقتلهم، بس مرة ربيت سحلية Lizard 

هل تشعر بافتقاد soso a وماريا في الشريط  ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 نوفمبر 2014)

اه صح فينهم ؟ 
تعرف هما غايبيين ليه  ؟


----------



## تيمو (11 نوفمبر 2014)

لا ، يمكن ماريا عندها امتحانات ومشغولة بالدراسة  أقصد تدريس ولادها وسوسو يمكن سببت جلطة لشخص ما بسبب كلمة (نفسه) فرايحة تتطمنن عليه 

هل تعتقد أن دور المواهب سيختفي في المستقبل بسبب الأجهزة والبرامج المختلفة؟ مثلاً التصوير هناك كاميرات وتطبيقات وبرامج تساعد على إخراج الصور بطريقة احترافية؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 نوفمبر 2014)

ماعتقدش لا .. لان مازالت الاعمال ال hand made هي اغلى الاعمال .,, رغم ان ممكن الماكينات والاجهزة الجديدة تطلع الحاجة اكثر دقة بس مش بروعة الاعمال اليدوية .. 
الموهبة مهما كانت ومهما حصل تطور بيتهيألي هيظهر موهبة ف الابتكار اللي بيحصل .. ممكن تبقى وسيلة مش اكتر لتنمية الموهبة .. لكن الموهبة عمرها ما هتختفي لانها اصل كل ابدااااع .. 

السؤال 
ايه اللي يخليك تبتعد عن شخص معين وتحاول تختصر معاه ف التعامل ؟؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 نوفمبر 2014)

لما يكون حد لسانه طويل
واللي بعدي


----------



## تيمو (11 نوفمبر 2014)

الأسلوب، فلو كان هجومي أو مفكّر حاله أفضل من كل الناس، أو ثقيل دم بختصر.

ما هي طقوسك قبل النوم؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 نوفمبر 2014)

شاور غسل اسناني 
وادوم شعري واصلي وانام 
واللي بعد مني


----------



## تيمو (11 نوفمبر 2014)

أقرأ و أصحى تاني يوم الكهربا مفتوحة ونايم على الكتاب يالي بقرأ فيه 

أكتر حاجة بتحبها بحياتك؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 نوفمبر 2014)

الرســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
واللي بعدي ؟


----------



## تيمو (11 نوفمبر 2014)

طيب طالما تعرفي ترسمي ، رأيك إيه برسمي ده:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3657292&postcount=1

المهم صورة مين على بروفايلك؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 نوفمبر 2014)

معرفش لقيتها في النت 
جميييييييييييييييييل بجد الكاريكاتير ده 
برافو مين اللي راسم انت ؟


----------



## تيمو (11 نوفمبر 2014)

نعم ، بس طبعاً هو رسم مش إحترافي، أكتر طفولي منه إحترافي. فوتي وشاركي بالموضوع 

إنتي غبتي لفترة طويلة أوي، لما رجعتي حسيتي حالك غريبة أو نفس إحساسك؟

لو حد تاني جاوب: ليش دايماً دعايات الشوكلاتات بتكون موجّه للبنات؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 نوفمبر 2014)

السؤال الاول انا غبت لاني كان لازم ابعد عن جو النت شويتيين وكنت بفتح فيس فقط واوقات معينه
ولما جرعت ليقيت كل حاجه زي ما هي ناس مشيت وناس قاعده بس الجو العام هو هو 
ايه اغرب حاجه شفتها


----------



## تيمو (11 نوفمبر 2014)

بحب أراقب الحشرات  المهم مرة قعدت أراقب نملة كيف قاعدة بتتصرف مع حشرة تانية ميتة، الغريب إنو النملة كانت بتشتغل لحالها وبحماسة كبيرة، وقعدت فوق الساعتين وهي تشتغل بدون ما توقف . صورتها بكذا مرحلة، ولو عملت داون لود للصور، هنزلها هون. 

أي ألوان بتفضيلها؟ مائي، زيتي، خشب.... إلخ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 نوفمبر 2014)

هو اا نا بحب الرصاص بس لما اتعلمت الزيت رووووووووووووووووووووعه
وانت ؟


----------



## تيمو (11 نوفمبر 2014)

خشب ... مع إنو قالوا لي إنو المائية لو تعلّمتها حتفيدك

ليش فكرك دعايات الشوكلاتة موجّه للعنصر النسائي؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 نوفمبر 2014)

لان البنات بيحبوها اكتر ولانها ناعمه زيهم
انت ايه رايك ؟


----------



## تيمو (11 نوفمبر 2014)

مش عارف، عشان كده بسأل  بس يمكن لأنو زي ما قلتي البنات ناعمين. ودعايات الشكولاتات كلها نعومة 

إيمتى موعد نومك؟


----------



## soul & life (12 نوفمبر 2014)

موعد نومى بكير بكل الاحوال لا يتجاوز الثانية عشر

اى فترة من اليوم تحبها وتستمتع بيها ؟؟ ( صبح .. نهار .. ليل .. فجر )


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 نوفمبر 2014)

بحب طول فترة الليل من بداية الغروب لحد الشروق..

س ـ هل يقصدك من حولك لأستشارتك.؟هل أنت مستمع جيد للأخر.؟ .​


----------



## soul & life (12 نوفمبر 2014)

اه انا مستمعة جيدة وصديقة للكل  ... حتى لأمى  
ولى الفخر طبعا وبكون سعيدة انى اقدر اساعد واسمع وانصح الكل ..

لكل انسان اسراره مين الشخص اللى اسرارك كلها عنده؟ ام انت كتوم مبتحكيش ؟!


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 نوفمبر 2014)

كتوم .. مبحكيش  

بتحب تشارك حبايبك همومك والا بتفضل تحملها لوحدك وتنتظر عمل الرب ؟؟​


----------



## soul & life (12 نوفمبر 2014)

كتومة مبحكيش  مبعرفش احكى اعرف اسمع بس


بتخاف من ايه؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 نوفمبر 2014)

بخاف من ضعفي

علشان كدا بقول يارب قويني دايما ومتسبنيش لنفسي لضعفي

س ـ أيه رأيك فى الاعلام الدرامي (افلام .مسلسلات).ما هي نظرتك لنجوم المجتمع وقدوته (الممثلين)..؟​
هل تتفق مع أنهم ممثلين (بارعين) فعلاً..ولا ممثليين (خايبين) مكشوفين.؟​


----------



## soul & life (12 نوفمبر 2014)

الفن حاجة جميلة ومفيش حضارة بتقوم وتكون ليها شأنها من غير ميكون الفن بشكل عام له دوره الاساسى
المسلسلات والافلام من المفروض انهم بيعكسوا واقع بنعيشه بكل ما فيه من سلبيات وايجابيات إذا وجدت هه 
اللى بشوفه حاليا هو اختفاء كلمة فن من المسلسلات والافلام اصبح اللى بيحصل تهريج ومشاهد متتالية فيها شوية خلاعة على شوية حواديت هبلة وشوية الفاظ خارجة 
لاشخاص المفروض انهم بيعتبروا الصفوة بيقوموا بتمثيل لأدوار شخصيات رديئة ويعتبروا من اهم واخطر سلبيات مجتمعنا ..
بعتبر الفن فى اجازة من قيمة 20 سنة كده .. قدرتهم التمثيلية يمكن تكون موجوده لكن قدرتهم كفنانين غير موجودة بالمرة.

بتحب تسمع ايه ؟؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> الفن حاجة جميلة ومفيش حضارة بتقوم وتكون ليها شأنها من غير ميكون الفن بشكل عام له دوره الاساسى
> المسلسلات والافلام من المفروض انهم بيعكسوا واقع بنعيشه بكل ما فيه من سلبيات وايجابيات إذا وجدت هه
> اللى بشوفه حاليا هو اختفاء كلمة فن من المسلسلات والافلام اصبح اللى بيحصل تهريج ومشاهد متتالية فيها شوية خلاعة على شوية حواديت هبلة وشوية الفاظ خارجة
> لاشخاص المفروض انهم بيعتبروا الصفوة بيقوموا بتمثيل لأدوار شخصيات رديئة ويعتبروا من اهم واخطر سلبيات مجتمعنا ..
> ...



كلام رائع جدا ...

بحب أسمع صوت الهدوء والصمت 

بحب أسمع اوقات كدا نوعيه معينه من الاغاني الاجنبي هاديه ونوعيه قليله جدا راب


لكن اوقات كتير بسمع ترانيم اجنبيه وبحب نوعيات كتير منها

لكن فى الغالب بطلت اسمع . بسمع اكتر حاجه للبابا شنوده . و حوالي 7 ترنيمات متعلق بيهم وبحبهم ومش عارف غيرهم

س ـ مبتسمعش أيه .؟ :spor2:​​


----------



## soul & life (12 نوفمبر 2014)

لا كتير مبحبش اسمع حاجات كتير الافضل اقول اللى بسمعه
 ترانيم وتأملات فيروز عمر خيرت بعض الاغانى قليل اوى لما اغنية تشدنى

اجمل هدية جاتلك؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (12 نوفمبر 2014)

الانجيل .


----------



## soul & life (12 نوفمبر 2014)

اين السؤال؟؟!


----------



## joeseph.jesus (12 نوفمبر 2014)

اسف نسيت ...
ماهو اسعد يوم بحياتك؟


----------



## soul & life (12 نوفمبر 2014)

ولا يهمك ... ايام كتير لكن اهمهم لما بقيت ام


اجمل ما فى الحياة بالنسبة ليك؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (12 نوفمبر 2014)

الشعور بتواجد الرب معي

اللونالمفضل ؟


----------



## soul & life (12 نوفمبر 2014)

الرب يباركك 

اللون المفضل ... الرمادى .. البنى .. 


موقف تعبك نفسيا وازاى قدرت تتغلب عليه ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 نوفمبر 2014)

وعود كتير غير صادقه من شخص واحد..

مش انا اللي اتغلبت عليه..ربنا نفذ وعده هوا 

س ـ الان ـ ما رأيك فى مقدمي البرامج..هل تجد رسالتهم صادقه ،،ام انه عاش الملك مات الملك.؟​


----------



## soul & life (12 نوفمبر 2014)

اغلبهم عاش الملك مات الملك .. قليل لما اشوف شخص عنده مصداقية ويجبرنى اعد اودامه


ماذا يعنى لك الموت ؟؟؟

ملحوظة: هشوف الاجابة بكرة وتعالوا اتغدوا معانا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 نوفمبر 2014)

تأشيرة ذهاب الي الفردوس او الي حته تانيه ..ربنا يرحمنا وياخدنا ليه تايبين

س ـ هتتغدا ايه ..؟​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2014)

انا اتغديت واتعشيت خلاص 
هتعمل اية لو لقيت دة في مكان نومك؟؟؟؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 نوفمبر 2014)

بخاف اصلا 
بتهزر
وانت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2014)

انا مش بهزر انا امسكة عادي 
طيب شوفي دي 




دي انا اللي ماسكها 
كدة بهزر ولا بتكلم جد!!!!


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 نوفمبر 2014)

يخرب بيت سنينك ييييييييييييييييييييع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> يخرب بيت سنينك ييييييييييييييييييييع


دة كلامك؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 نوفمبر 2014)

ازاي كده ده شكلها وحدده يخوف


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 نوفمبر 2014)

هو احنا فى "ناشونال جيوغرافك" يا ولاد ولا ايه..

سؤال ومتبوظوش القعده..

من أتلف شيء عليه تصليحه ع حسابه..

فين السؤال يا عيال..قصدي يا ولاد .؟

هسأل انا ..

العقربه دي عايشه ولا تنيحت ..؟

وبعدين احنا لينا سلطان ندوس العقارب والحيات ..انتا بأسم الصليب سحقت الاتنين..​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 نوفمبر 2014)

انا بحبش الحاجات دي بخاف منها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> هو احنا فى "ناشونال جيوغرافك" يا ولاد ولا ايه..
> 
> سؤال ومتبوظوش القعده..
> 
> ...


انا قتلتها بايدي 
بعد ما اتصورنا مع بعض 
وصورتها كام صورة كدة للذكري 
وبعدين جبتلها كيس جديد وحطيتها فية وروحت اودعتها الي مثواها الاخير لافي صندوق القمامة 
لو شوفت الثعبان او العقربة ما هو رد فعلك؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> انا بحبش الحاجات دي بخاف منها



مهو لازم تخافي..وهي الحاجات دي تتحب..دي تتقتل زي ما "رمسيس" بيعمل:999:

شكلك بتشتغل مع "ناشونال" فعلاً..olling:

اسألوا بقا يالا لحسن الملاك الرسميين للتوبيك يجوا

 يشوفوا عرض الافاعي والعقارب يهجوا من الرعب:kap:​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 نوفمبر 2014)

انا موت عقارب كتير وكنت بلاقيهم فى مواجه مباشره قدام وشيى او جمب رجلي 

لكن تعابين موت تعابين صغيره مش بالحجم دا..لكن العائله محترفة صيد تعابين .

الصراحه لما كنت بشوف العقربه فى وشي كان جسمي بيترعش لأول لحظه بعد كدا عادي بموتها

س ـ الحاجات دي ايه اللي دخلها عندكو الشقه..طبيعة عملك او المنطقه.؟

ربنا يرعاك ويحفظك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> انا موت عقارب كتير وكنت بلاقيهم فى مواجه مباشره قدام وشيى او جمب رجلي
> 
> لكن تعابين موت تعابين صغيره مش بالحجم دا..لكن العائله محترفة صيد تعابين .
> 
> ...


بص انا بفتح الباب لقيتها علي الباب مسكتها عادي وصورتها 
وكان الفجر بيدن ساعتها وصحيت ابن عمي ووريتها لة كمان 
وقبل كدة مسكت تعبان من نفس زات المنطقة 
اما طبيعة عملي دي سيبها علي جنب دلوقتي


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بص انا بفتح الباب لقيتها علي الباب مسكتها عادي وصورتها
> وكان الفجر بيدن ساعتها وصحيت ابن عمي ووريتها لة كمان
> وقبل كدة مسكت تعبان من نفس زات المنطقة
> اما طبيعة عملي دي سيبها علي جنب دلوقتي



هي كانت شكلها بتخبط علي ابن عمك وهو مصحيش..فأنتظرتك تعمل معاها الواجب :smil12:

وكمان كان الفجر بيدن..ممكن كانت داخله عايزا تتوضا ولا تغتسل علشان الاذان حاضر 

مسكت تعبان من نفث ذات المنطقه..علي الباب يعني .. ؟؟:a63:

وطبيعة عملك اسيبها فى انهي جمب بالظبط .؟؟..متقليش ع الباب برضو :cry2:

ممكن نقدملك فى "ناشونال" 

س ـ رشمت الصليب أول ما شفتهم ولا اتعاملت عادي.؟
olling:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> هي كانت شكلها بتخبط علي ابن عمك وهو مصحيش..فأنتظرتك تعمل معاها الواجب :smil12:
> 
> وكمان كان الفجر بيدن..ممكن كانت داخله عايزا تتوضا ولا تغتسل علشان الاذان حاضر
> 
> ...


هههههههههههه
لاة دي عادي لانها اضعب من اني اهتز منها


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هههههههههههه
> لاة دي عادي لانها اضعب من اني اهتز منها



غريبه.؟؟

ما علينا نيفرمايند

س ـ بتحلم أحلام مزعجه .؟/بتصحيك من النوم ولا بتفتكرها لما تصحا.؟

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2014)

تصدق انا بطلتاحلم اصلا 
ولا وانا صاحي ولا بعد منام 
ولا عمري هخاف من الحقيقة علشان اخاف من الحلم 
انا لو نمت ابقي عين مفتحة وعين مغمضة 
لو ناموسة دبت علي الارض بسمعها وبشوفها ههههههههه
انا عارف ان حالتي ميئوس منها


----------



## تيمو (12 نوفمبر 2014)

بحلم أحلام مزعجة وبكون بالحلم بشكر ربنا إنو حلم هههه

بس بالعادة بكون بحلم حلم حلو وبصحى وبزعل إنو صحيت 

بقولوا الواحد يالي بحلم بكون متعشي ونايم ، فبتأيد هلحكي؟


----------



## soul & life (12 نوفمبر 2014)

لالالا خالص مش شرط

بمناسبة العشا اتعشيتوا ايه؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> لالالا خالص مش شرط
> 
> بمناسبة العشا اتعشيتوا ايه؟؟



علي فكره يا "soul" نوعية الاكل قبل النوم ليها علاقه بالاحلام

 خصوصا لو أكل دسم وكمان لو اكل كتير..

يعني انا مع هالحكي اللي بيحكيه "Metoo" 

ودا علي حس ما قرتيه فى كتاب "الحروب الروحيه" لـ"البابا شنوده"

لسا هتعشا بعد 12 ..


س ـ هتنام امتا .؟​


----------



## تيمو (12 نوفمبر 2014)

الله يسعدك يا خريستو يا رافع معنوياتي 

كمان شوي ... شكلك يا خريستو ما بتنام  

كم ساعة بتنام باليوم؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> الله يسعدك يا خريستو يا رافع معنوياتي
> 
> كمان شوي ... شكلك يا خريستو ما بتنام
> 
> كم ساعة بتنام باليوم؟



عندك حق ..:a82:

انا لو جمعت نومي المتقطع طول اليوم هتلاقيه 3 ساعات او 4 ساعات مش اكتر

س ـ بتلوم نفسك انك اوقات بتحتاج تاخد خطوات جديه عمليه فى حياتك وبتتخاذل .؟​


----------



## soso a (12 نوفمبر 2014)

اكيد 
بتحاسب نفسك وﻻ ﻻء ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 نوفمبر 2014)

حمدلله علي السلامه "soso"

إفتقدناكي ــ
ـ ـ ـ

لاء ..

لاني ببساطه بحاول ارغامها علي عدم فعل ما ندمت اني جعلتها تفعله ..

فكيف احاسبها وانا من تركها تفعل ما تريد.

احاول فقط توجيهها وتذكيرها بالصواب ..

وتقديم توبه 

س ـ هل تجد نفسك مضطر للجلوس مع الضيوف والاقرباء وقت زيارتهم لأسرتك ، ام تهتم بما انت مهتم به.؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 نوفمبر 2014)

لا انا مش بحب القعدات دي كلها عك 
وانت ؟


----------



## soso a (12 نوفمبر 2014)

الى حد ما يعنى لو ينفع مخرجش مخرجش 

لكن ساعات ببقى لازم اتواجد 

نفسه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 نوفمبر 2014)

جاوبت 
ايه اكتر حاجه بتدايقك ؟


----------



## soso a (12 نوفمبر 2014)

جو الكراهيه 

نفسه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 نوفمبر 2014)

بكره الصيف
ايه اكتر موقف غلس اتعرضتله ؟


----------



## soso a (12 نوفمبر 2014)

قولى مواقف بس مضمونها 
ان ناس تفهمنى غلط  

ان بعمل كذا علشان مصلحه معينه 


نفسه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 نوفمبر 2014)

قولي مواقف بس مضمونها

ان ناس بتفهمني اني مليش شخصيه

ودا بسبب اني مش بدي المواضيع حجم ذي الناس ما بتكبرها

س ـ رحت الكنائس اللي فى المقطم قبل كدا.؟​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> قولي مواقف بس مضمونها
> 
> ان ناس بتفهمني اني مليش شخصيه
> 
> ...


انا بقول للاستاذ ايمن يودينا هناك 
ابعد مكان اثري روحتة وما قصتة ؟


----------



## soul & life (13 نوفمبر 2014)

روحت اديرة وادى النطرون
ودير الست دميانة ودير ابانوب ودير مارى مينا العجايبى
وروحت  اماكن اثرية كتير فى اسكندرية

اكتر شىء ممكن يعصبك؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> روحت اديرة وادى النطرون
> ودير الست دميانة ودير ابانوب ودير مارى مينا العجايبى
> وروحت  اماكن اثرية كتير فى اسكندرية
> 
> اكتر شىء ممكن يعصبك؟


الكذب 
اكتر امنية مستنيها تتحقق؟


----------



## soul & life (13 نوفمبر 2014)

ولا شىء  .. مش مستنية حاجة 


لو عرضوا عليك شنطة مليانة فلوس او وظيفة مرموقة تختار ايه؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ولا شىء  .. مش مستنية حاجة
> 
> 
> لو عرضوا عليك شنطة مليانة فلوس او وظيفة مرموقة تختار ايه؟


الشنظة اللي مليانة فلوس 
دي اشتري بيها صاحب الوظيفة المرموقة 
واتاجر واخد ارض الدولة وابنيها شقق سكنية 
نفسة ؟


----------



## soul & life (13 نوفمبر 2014)

على حسب نوع الوظيفة !!
وهسال مصدر الفلوس منين وهيدوهانى ليه !!
واللى هقتنع بيه اكتر هقبله

لما حاجى تروح منك بتزعل عليها ولا عادى وحصلت قبل كده؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> على حسب نوع الوظيفة !!
> وهسال مصدر الفلوس منين وهيدوهانى ليه !!
> واللى هقتنع بيه اكتر هقبله
> 
> لما حاجى تروح منك بتزعل عليها ولا عادى وحصلت قبل كده؟


بزعل جدا جدا وادور عليها 
كتيرررررررررررررر جدا 
ومش بنساها خالص 
اية اكتر موقف رغم بشاعتة ضحكك؟


----------



## soul & life (13 نوفمبر 2014)

بضحك على بشوف حد بيقع مش لوحد كبير فى السن طبعا لان وقتها بيصعب عليا  او تكون وقعة جامدة فيها اصابة بتعاطف جدا فبنسى الضحك انما لو اختى مثلا او حد وقع اودامى ممكن اموت من الضحك فكرتنى بموقف كنت انا واختى والعيلة فىشم النسيم  بالمنتزة
 واتكعبلت اتقلبت هههه اعدت طول اليوم مش عارفة ابطل ضحك وهى تضحك على ضحكى
ههههههههههه

مكان لما تكون مخنوق تحب تروحه؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2014)

الدير المحرق 
لانة بيغسل همومي ويفك خنقتي 
اكتر حاجة بتلفت انتباهك في اي موقف او اي شخص؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (13 نوفمبر 2014)

الهدوء والوقار
واللي بعدي


----------



## تيمو (13 نوفمبر 2014)

يعتمد لو كان بنت أو شب ... أو موقف

ليش كل ما نكبر أكتر بنتمسك بالحياة وبنصير نحبها أكتر؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> يعتمد لو كان بنت أو شب ... أو موقف
> 
> ليش كل ما نكبر أكتر بنتمسك بالحياة وبنصير نحبها أكتر؟


لاننا بنحقق نجاحات فيها 
وبنحس اننا لينا وجود 
امتي تطلع عصبيتك؟


----------



## تيمو (13 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> لاننا بنحقق نجاحات فيها
> وبنحس اننا لينا وجود
> امتي تطلع عصبيتك؟



لمّا بتعامل مع شخص غبي أو بستغبيني ...

أغرب معلومة سمعتها بحياتك وبتحس إنها تستحق المشاركة؟


----------



## soso a (13 نوفمبر 2014)

مفيش

او مش بالى شئ دلوقتى 

نفسه


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 نوفمبر 2014)

امممم مافيش معلومة غريبة سمعتها في حياتي
بتحب الفن .. وأي نشاط فني تتمني المشاركة فيه ؟؟​


----------



## soso a (13 نوفمبر 2014)

اكيد بحب معظم الفنون 
احب اشترك فى الرسم 

نفسه


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 نوفمبر 2014)

أعشق الفن المسرحي ​تفتكر ايه اولى خطوات تحقيق اي شئ ايجابي ؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (14 نوفمبر 2014)

افكر بأجابيه وابعد اي فكره سلبيه عني 
واللي بعدي ايه رايه ؟


----------



## تيمو (14 نوفمبر 2014)

أسجله على ورقة ، أفكر به كثيراً ، أصلي له أكثر ...

أكتر اسم ولد بتحبه؟ أكتر اسم بنت بتحبه؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عاطف 
ريهام 
نفسة؟


----------



## soul & life (14 نوفمبر 2014)

ناردين ... يوسف 


بتحب النوم .. وصفك وماذا يعنى لك النوم؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عادي 
النوم راحة بالوقت 
اية اكتر حاجة تخليك سعيد؟


----------



## soul & life (14 نوفمبر 2014)

اليوم اللى اكون معترفة ومتناولة 

ايه الشىء اللى دايما بتفتقده ؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 نوفمبر 2014)

التليفون 
اكتر حاجة تجزب انتباهك؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 نوفمبر 2014)

السحاب 

س ـ عندك عشا تعشيني .؟​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 نوفمبر 2014)

من أمبارح بليل ومحدش عبرني بصاندويتش..

س ـ هتسيبوني كدا كتير..!!​


----------



## تيمو (15 نوفمبر 2014)

تعال كُل لبنة وشاي معي ...

فكرك العصر الذهبي لحضارتنا الحالية قارب على الزوال؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2014)

تعال اتعشي معي مقلوبة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 نوفمبر 2014)

*


تيمو قال:



تعال كُل لبنة وشاي معي ...

فكرك العصر الذهبي لحضارتنا الحالية قارب على الزوال؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


حضارتنا...!!

وين ها الحضارات...؟

بعترف إن الحضاره تبدأ من أحترام الانسانيه والحريه..

غير هيك لا تسوي عندي الحضاره شيء.؟

س ـ هل تعتقد بأن هناك ثوره عالميه قادمه.؟:thnk0001:*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> تعال اتعشي معي مقلوبة



*مقلوبه...وانا هتعشاها ازاي بعد ما اتقلبت..لو قلتلي معدوله كنت راح فكر*​..:t23:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2014)

اهي صنية مقلوبة 
بالهناء والشفاء


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2014)

ولا تحبها بالمكسرات احسن 
زي دي كدة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 نوفمبر 2014)

س ـ دي صيامي..؟​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2014)

اة صيامي لان الفراخ اللي فيها بتاكل حبوب ةالحبوب صيامي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2014)

جبت صورة اوضح شوية


----------



## تيمو (15 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> تعال اتعشي معي مقلوبة



اليوم غدانا كان مقلوبة زهرة وبيتنجان ...

سؤالك يا خريستو: لا ثورة ولا عشرة علشجرة. فالعالم خارج منطقة الشرق الأسوأ لا يهكل هموم الدنيا متلنا. نحنا يا أخي انولدنا وطموحنا نموت شهدا وهدايانا بنادق وطفولتنا كلها حروب أو اخبار حروب. راجع موضوع سوسو إيه في قصة قنبلة زرية ، 

سؤال لسوسو إيه حصراً: كيف صارت معك قنبلة (زرية) بالزاي مش بالذاء ؟ 

لغير سوسو: شو عم تقرأ حالياً وبتشجعنا على قراءته؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 نوفمبر 2014)

انا حاليا بقرأ كتاب اسمه قواعد العشق الاربعين. 
كتاااااب راااائع انصحكم تقروووه 

سؤالي 
امتى تحس ان في حاجة فيك لازم تتغير ؟؟


----------



## تيمو (15 نوفمبر 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> انا حاليا بقرأ كتاب اسمه قواعد العشق الاربعين.
> كتاااااب راااائع انصحكم تقروووه
> 
> سؤالي
> امتى تحس ان في حاجة فيك لازم تتغير ؟؟



قرأت عن هذا الكتاب، ولكنني قرأت أيضاً إنو هذا الكتاب محاولات لكاتبة تركية الأصل استقت قصص (أو مبني على قصة شخص صوفي) من بعض الكتب للصوفية لتجميل صورة الإسلام؟ مع أنني متشجع لقراءته لأن الجميع يُشجع عليه.

دايماً حاسس هيك، بس المشكلة أنني لا أمتلك طولة البال والصبر للتغيير.

بتعتقد أن الوظيفة أحسن أو المشروع الخاص؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 نوفمبر 2014)

انا تقدر تقووول اني بكره الوظايف وخصوصا ف مصر هنا .. من ساعة ما خلصت ثانوية عامة وانا بشتغل وانا بدرس عشان اقدر احوش واعمل مشروووع خاص بيا انا بعيدا عن اني اكون بشتغل ف وظيفة تحت رئاسة حد .. 
ده رأيي انا واللي مقتنعة بيه جدا .. لكن اكيد في ناس كتيرة اوووي بتفضل الوظايف لكن انا حلمي يكون ليا مشرووعي الخاص .. 

سؤالي
مين مثلك الاعلى ؟


----------



## تيمو (15 نوفمبر 2014)

أتفق معك وبشدة. مع أن الوظيفة أقل وجع راس وضغط نفسي.

أخي ...

بتابع تلفزيون؟ إيه أكتر مسلسل تابعته وحبيته جداً؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 نوفمبر 2014)

لازم اخي دي ايه الاحراج ده ههههههههههه 
اختك انا هههههههههه 

انا للاسف كان ما بين شغلي ودراستي والخدمة 
ف حكاية اني اتابع مسلسل دي كانت صعبة اووووي 

بس ممكن بقى انزل افلام من النت واتفرج عليها لما يكون في وقت فاضي 
والافلام اللي بحبها واثرت فيا كتييييير جدا جدا .. 

سؤالي .. 
ايه الصفة اللي بتتمنى انك تكتسبها ؟؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 نوفمبر 2014)

بتابع جوستوسبرر وبتابع سكروبس 
واللي بعدي


----------



## تيمو (15 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> بتابع جوستوسبرر وبتابع سكروبس
> واللي بعدي



بحب NCIS ، BONES، Criminal minds وبالعربي بتابع حكاية على ورق. وكنت بحب حرب الجواسيس جداً. 

إيه أكتر حاجة بتخاف منها؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 نوفمبر 2014)

موت حد من اهلي واصحابي. واي حد قريب مني وبحبه .. بترعب من التفكير بس ف الموضوع ده .. 

سؤالي 
مين اللي تقوله .. انت غيرت حياتي ؟


----------



## تيمو (15 نوفمبر 2014)

افتراضياً فيه ناس تركوا أثر بحياتي ... وكان وجودهم وقراءة أفكارهم مؤثر وكوننا بنحكي بعالم افتراضي فممكن أحكيلك إنو فيه ناس بجد بتابعهم بلهفة وبعتبرهم سبب بركة لحياتي ومنهم (مع حفظ الألقاب) أمة ، ودونا (صدقيني يا دونا لو كنتِ بتقرأي) وسول آند لايف وخريستو وابن يسوعنا وأيموندد وسوسو إيه  وماريا وبيس..

ممكن تتغيّر القائمة مع الزمن.

لأنو السؤال عجبني، فنسفه


----------



## soso a (15 نوفمبر 2014)

نفسه الاجابه 
بدون ذكر اسماء  

==============

مين تحب تعطيله الكارت الاحمر من حياتك وليه ؟​


----------



## تيمو (15 نوفمبر 2014)

المتفلسف والمتذاكي والغبي ... هاي الصفات بتضرب على عصبي.

بتحب تكتب بالقلم الرصاص أو الحبر؟ أو بطّلت تستخدم الورقة والقلم من زمان؟


----------



## soso a (15 نوفمبر 2014)

بحب اكتب وارسم بالرصاص 

مرغم على الجاف 

=============

نفسه ​


----------



## تيمو (15 نوفمبر 2014)

ترسمي؟ طيب فرجينا عينات يا سوسو إيه 

لهلّا بحب أستخدم القلم الرصاص، مع أن الحبر ضرورة عمل. بس لما أكون باجتماعات بمسك القلم الرصاص وبنشغل بعيداً عن تفاهات الاجتماعات 

لو وقعت فيك الطيارة في جزيرة نائية، مين بتفضل يكون معك؟


----------



## soso a (15 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> ترسمي؟ طيب فرجينا عينات يا سوسو إيه
> 
> لهلّا بحب أستخدم القلم الرصاص، مع أن الحبر ضرورة عمل. بس لما أكون باجتماعات بمسك القلم الرصاص وبنشغل بعيداً عن تفاهات الاجتماعات
> 
> لو وقعت فيك الطيارة في جزيرة نائية، مين بتفضل يكون معك؟



رسم رسم ما بعرف ارسم 

ممكن اشخبط 

اهو بتحرك بالقلم على الورقه وزى ما تطلع تطلع 

==========================

احب يكون معايا كلبى ,, وحبيبى المجهول ,, وعائلتى الصغيره ( ابى وامى واخواتى )


----------



## تيمو (15 نوفمبر 2014)

غريب يعني ما فيه نفسه 

بتحب صوت المطر؟ أو ريحة المطر أول ما تشتي الدنيا؟


----------



## soso a (15 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> غريب يعني ما فيه نفسه
> 
> بتحب صوت المطر؟ أو ريحة المطر أول ما تشتي الدنيا؟



بحب المطر واحب امشى وسط المطر بس الواحد بيخاف يتعب 

نسيت نفسه 

نفسه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 نوفمبر 2014)

*هي الأجابه "نفسه"

السؤال "نفسه"

الرجاء لو ليا عقل ،،

حدا منكن يساهم "بنسفه"،،:thnk0001:

عَمَاَ قَلِيْلٌ يَلْقَيَ حَتْفُهْ ،،

يُبْصِرُ ضُوُءَ اْلْطَيْفِ خَلْفُهْ ،،

يَجُوُلُ وَيَمْضِيْ وَيَبْقَيَ رَسْمُهْ،،

خَطَفَهُ اْلْمَاَضِِيْ وْأْبْقَيَ إِسْمُهْ،،

وَلَمَعَ بِجَوْفِ اْلْلَيْلِ نَجْمُهْ ،،

تَنْظُرُهُ وَتَعْجَزْ تَبْغَيْ فَهْمُهْ،،

يُبْطِيْء وَيَعْدُوُ وَيَعْلُوُ وَثْبُهْ،،

وَفْيٌ وَفَاَءٌ حَفَرْهُ بِقَلْبِهْ،،

خَاْضِعٌ وَفِىْ اْلْخُضُوُعِ ذَنْبُهْ،،

حَيْثُ أْمْشِيْ يَكُوُنُ دَرْبُهْ،،

وَهْوَ اْلآَنَ قَدْ رَحَلْ[/COLOR] ..،،​

س ـ أستخرج مواطن الجمال ف النص وأذكر أسم الشاعر بصلاه..،:t23:*​


----------



## Comment (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*"Funny"*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3659999&postcount=7149


تيمو قال:


> هل تشعر بافتقاد soso a وماريا في الشريط  ؟


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3660015&postcount=7150


مارتينا فوفو قال:


> اه صح فينهم ؟
> تعرف هما غايبيين ليه  ؟


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3660018&postcount=7151


تيمو قال:


> لا ، يمكن ماريا عندها امتحانات ومشغولة بالدراسة  أقصد تدريس ولادها وسوسو يمكن سببت جلطة لشخص ما بسبب كلمة (نفسه) فرايحة تتطمنن عليه





soso a قال:


> نفسه الاجابه
> بدون ذكر اسماء
> ==============
> مين تحب تعطيله الكارت الاحمر من حياتك وليه ؟​





soso a قال:


> بحب المطر واحب امشى وسط المطر بس الواحد بيخاف يتعب
> 
> نسيت نفسه
> 
> نفسه





خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ قال:


> *هي الأجابه "نفسه"
> 
> السؤال "نفسه"
> 
> ...


----------



## تيمو (16 نوفمبر 2014)

> أستخرج مواطن الجمال ف النص وأذكر أسم الشاعر بصلاه



يتحدث الشاعر هنا عن نهاية قاريء مجهول انجلط والسبب نفسه 

ضع كلمة نفسه  في جملة مفيدة هههه معلش يا سوسو بنهزر معك 

أي اختراع تعتقد أنه الاختراع الذي غيّر وجه التاريخ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> يتحدث الشاعر هنا عن نهاية قاريء مجهول انجلط والسبب نفسه
> 
> ضع كلمة نفسه  في جملة مفيدة هههه معلش يا سوسو بنهزر معك
> 
> أي اختراع تعتقد أنه الاختراع الذي غيّر وجه التاريخ؟


طبعا الاسلحة النارية 
والكهرباء 
لو كنت انت هتلر زمانك ماذا تفعل؟


----------



## تيمو (16 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> طبعا الاسلحة النارية
> والكهرباء
> لو كنت انت هتلر زمانك ماذا تفعل؟



مش عارف ... مباديء هتلر لا تتفق مع مبادئي ، بس يمكن لو كنت هتلر زماني ما كنت بتخذ قرار دخول روسيا ... يمكن هاد القرار كان من الأخطاء التاريخية التي غيّرت مجرى التاريخ.

ولأنو حابب أعرف إجابات الناس التانية .. نفسه.


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 نوفمبر 2014)

هفعل وأعيش أصول زماني وتقاليده الصحيحة
شايف نفسك ايه بعد 3 سنين ؟​


----------



## تيمو (16 نوفمبر 2014)

شايف نفسي شخص ناجح على كل المستويات ، ومعي أول مليون 

عم بتابع برنامج so u think u can dance ، بنسخته العربية ومع إني مش متابعه كتير، بس لاحظت إنو هناك فرق كبير بين مواهب العرب ومواهب الغرب. حتى ببرنامج متل arabs got talent برضو المواهب مش بنفس المستوى الغربي. السؤال: ليش هناك فرق في المواهب بينا وبينهم؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 نوفمبر 2014)

دي مواهب .. ربنا هو اللي بينعم بيها عالشخص نفسه في اللي بيستغلها ويستثمرها(معظم الغرب) وفيه اللي بيدفنها او مش بيحاول يكتشفها(معظم العرب)  .. ودة سبب الفرق في المواهب بينا وبينهم

اكتب تلاتة من مميزاتك وتلاتة من عيوبك ؟
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 نوفمبر 2014)

انا لاحظت كتير دا..خصوصا فى مواهب الاطفال تحسها معجزيه..

العرب تحسهم بيغصبوا نفسهم ع الشيء مش مولود فيهم بالفطره..

بعتقد أن السبب فى دا نعمة ربنا أول شيء .. أشخاص بتسلك بالسلام والمحبه والبساطه.

ثانيا بيكون فى روح الانسانيه..يعني لما يلاقي طفله موهوب بيهتم فيه ويتابعه..

وبعدين هما متطورين فى كل شيء مش فى المواهب بس..

س ـ ايه أكتر شيء يخليك تشعر بالرضا والارتياح لفتره طويله..؟​


----------



## soso a (16 نوفمبر 2014)

جو الحب والمحبه وان تكون علاقتى بربنا قويه 

نفسه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 نوفمبر 2014)

جو المحبه وانو تكون علاقتي بربنا قويه 

س ـ ما هو فمهوم التضحيه بالنسبه لك.؟​


----------



## تيمو (16 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> جو المحبه وانو تكون علاقتي بربنا قويه
> 
> س ـ ما هو فمهوم التضحيه بالنسبه لك.؟​



هاي الإجابة (نفسه  ) بس بالعقل هههه

أن أضحي يعني أن أكون تعبان ومع ذلك أقوم وأساعد الآخر. أن أضحي يعني يكون معي غرض أحتاجه ومع ذلك أفضّل أن أعطيه لآخر أشد حاجة.

أن أضحي يعني أن أساعد بدون تذمر وتمتمة وتحميل جمايل 

هل صوتك جميل؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 نوفمبر 2014)

انا مرنمة ع قدي خاااالص يعني ف بيقولوا ان صوتي كويس 

سؤالي
اكتر 3 حاجات بتفرحك ؟


----------



## تيمو (16 نوفمبر 2014)

أشوفك مبسوطة 

أشوف كل الأعضاء مبسوطين ... 

أشوف كل الناس مبسوطين ...

تلات شغلات بتلفت نظرك؟ سواء بالطبيعة، بالحياة بأي اشي؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*البحر والزرع والسما 



س
بتخاف من الموت *


----------



## soso a (16 نوفمبر 2014)

غضب الطبيعه 
محبه الام لطفلها 
وفاء الكلاب  

يلا نفسه ههههه


----------



## soso a (16 نوفمبر 2014)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *البحر والزرع والسما
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شئ مجهول بالنسبه ليا 
بس لاء مش بخاف 

ايه اكتر حاجه بتخاف منها


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*مش بخاف من حاجه 
لانى واثقه انى  فى ايد ربنا 

س
المستقبل بالنسبه لك ايه *


----------



## تيمو (16 نوفمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> شئ مجهول بالنسبه ليا
> بس لاء مش بخاف
> 
> ايه اكتر حاجه بتخاف منها



على فكرة أنا مش أجاوب إنما جاي أبروز (أضع في برواز) المداخلة ديه ، كونها تاريخية


----------



## soso a (16 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> على فكرة أنا مش أجاوب إنما جاي أبروز (أضع في برواز) المداخلة ديه ، كونها تاريخية




كان فى قبليها على فكره


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 نوفمبر 2014)

وها هي "مآريآ" و "soso" يعودان من جديد إلي الملاعب...
wellcome ​


----------



## soso a (16 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> وها هي "مآريآ" و "soso" يعودان من جديد إلي الملاعب...
> wellcome ​



مشكوره كتير لحضرتك


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*هههههه
اينعم عودنا من جديد* :spor2:


----------



## soso a (16 نوفمبر 2014)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *هههههه
> اينعم عودنا من جديد* :spor2:



هههههههه
:spor2::spor2::spor2:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 نوفمبر 2014)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *مش بخاف من حاجه
> لانى واثقه انى  فى ايد ربنا
> 
> س
> المستقبل بالنسبه لك ايه *



هو ذا فيوتشر ..leasantr

س ـ ماذا تعني لك كلمة "مستحيل" .؟

مكرر 55 ب لسنه 1991 مدرسة "نفسه" مديرية "هوا هوا"​


----------



## soso a (16 نوفمبر 2014)

بحربها 
باستطيع كل شئ بالمسيح الذى يقوينى 

-----
ماذا تعنى لك الحياه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 نوفمبر 2014)

لي الحياه هي المسيح

س ـ إعطي نفسك نسبه مئويه تعبر عن حالتك العامه.؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> لي الحياه هي المسيح
> 
> س ـ إعطي نفسك نسبه مئويه تعبر عن حالتك العامه.؟​



لا معرفهاش انا دى
عامل ايه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*كويسه 

نفس السؤال *


----------



## Comment (17 نوفمبر 2014)

*"The same"*



تيمو قال:


> هل تشعر بافتقاد soso a وماريا في الشريط  ؟



:thnk0001:  :thnk0001:  :thnk0001:



خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ قال:


> وها هي "مآريآ" و "soso" يعودان من جديد إلي الملاعب...
> wellcome ​





+ماريا+ قال:


> *كويسه
> 
> نفس السؤال *



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3661180&postcount=7268

:a82:   :a82:   :a82:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 نوفمبر 2014)

س ـ إعطي نفسك نسبه مئويه تعبر عن حالتك العامه.؟
مممممم
حالتى العامه
100 فى ال100 محتاجه يسوع 
يعنى حاله مزريه
ههههههههههه لكن نشكر ربنا 90 فى الميه فى سلام
او تبلد فى الاحساس

نفس ذات السؤال = نفسه 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2014)

هو كمان في حد تاني تبع (نفسة)
يلا هجاوب وامري لله 
بردان علشان الجو مطرة 
وجوعان مقدرش اطلع اجيب فطار 
اية شعورك لو كان قدام بيتك والطريق ثلج؟


----------



## soul & life (17 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههه لا يرهبنى شىء ولا انتظر شىء .. كل تكالى على الرب
ما هو يومك المفضل ؟؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2014)

يومي المفضل لما اكون في رحلة 
مع ان السؤال عجبني احب اعرف رأي المشاهدين 
نفس السؤال؟


----------



## soul & life (17 نوفمبر 2014)

ههههه برضو نفسه .. كل الايام حلوة بس يوم السبت يوم مزعج بالنسبة ليا جداا
اكلتك المقضلة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2014)

اكلتي المفضلة السمك 
اية احسن حاجة انجزتها لحد دلوقت ؟


----------



## tamav maria (17 نوفمبر 2014)

انجزت حاجه حلوه جدا وكنت فرحانه بها 
بس للاسف ذهبت في مهب الريح

لو خياروك ان الماضي يرجع وتصلح غلطاتك هل توافق
ام لا​


----------



## soul & life (17 نوفمبر 2014)

اه اكيد اوافق  اتمنى 

قلقان من المستقبل ؟؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2014)

مش قلقان من المستقبل 
لانة في يد اللة 
واللة بيختار الصالح دايما لابنائة 
لو خيروك بالعيشة في مصر او بلد تاني ايهما تختار؟


----------



## soul & life (17 نوفمبر 2014)

مصر

لو هتهاجر ايه اكتر حاجة هتحرص تاخدها معاك ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> مصر
> 
> لو هتهاجر ايه اكتر حاجة هتحرص تاخدها معاك ؟


شاي العروسة طبعا زي كل مرة ولما بيخلص 
بتعصب وابقي عايز ارجع مصر 
نفسة ولحضرتك يا سول ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 نوفمبر 2014)

مش عارفا لو هاجرت هبقى عايزا اخد ايه معايا--
يمكن نفسى!!
لانى هكون سبتها هههههههههه لان نفسى جبانه مش بتحب تسب مصر و نفسها تموت فى مصر ههههه مش عارفا على ايه
نفس غبيه شويه 
ما علينا
 نفس زات السؤال


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2014)

اين سول اند لايف 
جاوبي علي السؤال


----------



## soul & life (17 نوفمبر 2014)

هههه احنا هنا سول ولايف  ..انا مبحبش افارق اسكندرية  هعرف اهاجر مصر ؟! 
لكن لو كنت مضطرة  اكتر الاشياء اللى هكون حريصة انها تكون معايا مكتبتى 

لو فكرت تغير حاجة فى بيتك هتغير ايه؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههه احنا هنا سول ولايف  ..انا مبحبش افارق اسكندرية  هعرف اهاجر مصر ؟!
> لكن لو كنت مضطرة  اكتر الاشياء اللى هكون حريصة انها تكون معايا مكتبتى
> 
> لو فكرت تغير حاجة فى بيتك هتغير ايه؟




لاانا دايما بجد ولان البيت كبير بيسيع كتر وبيقبل اللي بجيبة فية 
حاجة عملتها غصب عنك؟


----------



## soul & life (17 نوفمبر 2014)

مبعرفش اعمل حاجة غصب عنى ابدا 
عنيدة واللى مقتنعة بيه لازم اعمله ممكن يبقا صح او غلط بتحمل مسئولية اختيارى

ايه الحاجة اللى فيك ونفسك تغيرها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2014)

حاجات كتير 
منها السفر ومنها الرحلات ومنها حاجات تاني 
امنية نفسك تتحقق بسرعة ؟


----------



## soul & life (17 نوفمبر 2014)

امنية عامة .. نفسى احوال البلد تتصلح تعبنا اووى
امنية شخصية نفسى اشوف ولادى فى كليات مرموقة وناجحين فى كل شىء( يكونوا قريبين من ربنا )

امتا تقول الشخص ده خلاص وقع من نظرى ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 نوفمبر 2014)

لما يخيب ظني فيه ​اكتب آية دايما تحس انها بتلمس روحك وبتعزيك ؟؟​


----------



## soul & life (17 نوفمبر 2014)

لتكن يدك لمعونتى

اله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبنى 

اذا ساءت الاحوال ولقيت نفسك مخنوق ومدايق بتبكى ؟؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 نوفمبر 2014)

مش بسبب اي خنقة او اي ضيقة فقط لما بحس اني ساير في الطريق الغلط الواسع الرحب دموعي اللي بتنضف من جوة بتنزل ومش بتنزل غير قدام نفسي وقدام صورة المسيح
ايه اكتر صفة ايجابية اكتسبتها من المنتدى ؟
​


----------



## soul & life (17 نوفمبر 2014)

المحبة  .. الافتقاد .. تقبل الاخر مهما كان اختلافه

عرفت المنتدى ازاى ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 نوفمبر 2014)

*عن طريق استاذى الغالى  ادمنتيوس
 هو اللى قالى عليه 
ربنا يرجعه للمنتدى تانى 

س
اكتر حاجه بضايقك فى المنتدى *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2014)

اولا عرفت المنتدي ازاي 
دة ربنا اللي دلني علية يوم ما جبت الفلاشة جة قدامي ازاي معرفشي 
اكتر حاجة بتضايقني في المنتدي 
الكسل 
نفسة ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 نوفمبر 2014)

الخمول اللي اصبح فيه
هل فيه مقارنة بين طريقة تفكيرك من 3 سنين وطريقة تفكيرك حاليا ؟؟
​


----------



## soul & life (17 نوفمبر 2014)

كتير كتيررررر
دول 3 سنين وحصلت فيهم بلاوى ولازم طبعا اكون غيرت من طريقة تفكيرى 


احكى تجربة مريت بيها واتالمت  واتعلمت منها ؟؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 نوفمبر 2014)

*خادم معايا كان بيخدم مريضه وخبطته عربيه 
وقام وقال للسواق ميهمكش ومشى وراح خدم واحده مسنه 
وبعدها لقى نفسه تعب وراح المستشفى ومات وكان عمره حوالى 35 سنه وقتها 
وكانت علاقتنا بيه وباسرته قويه جدا كنا بنتقابل كل يوم 
الكلام ده من حوالى 8 سنين بس لسه الموقف ماثر فيا جدا 
واتعلمت منه ان خدمة ربنا هى سبب بركه لحياتنا الارضيه والسماويه 
لأنه مره ابنه كان معدى المزلقان ومش واخد باله من القطر فهو خطف الولد وقاله خلى بالك تانى مره 
والولد بقى يقول  لمامته بابا هو اللى انقذنى وطبعا الكل صدق لانه انسان كان عظيم 
وحاجات كتير بتحصل مع اسرته بسببه 

س
موقف  غير حياتك  *


----------



## تيمو (17 نوفمبر 2014)

موقف حصل مع عملي وغيّر حياتي ومجراها 180 درجة. 

كيف بتكسر روتين حياتك؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 نوفمبر 2014)

اعمل حاجة مجنونة .. اكلم صحاب بقالي كتير مش شفتهم ونظبط خروجة ونخرج .. ادور ع رحلة .. انزل خدمات جديدة 
اتعلم حاجة جديدة .. اقرأ طبعا .. 
حاجات كتييييرة اوووي ممكن تكسر الروتين .. 

سؤالي 
لو قلقان اوووووي تعمل ايه عشان تهدا وتطمن ؟؟


----------



## تيمو (17 نوفمبر 2014)

بضلني أحكي بالموضوع مع حدى بثق فيه. وأحط كل الاحتمالات الممكنة وبعدين بنام ... 

عند شراء الثياب أو أي امر: هل تهتم للماركة أو الموديل أو اللون أو السعر؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2014)

بهتم بالموديل والخامة 
لو قابلك واحد انتا كنت بتكرهة من ايام الدراسة وسلم وافتكرتة ماذا تفعل؟


----------



## soul & life (18 نوفمبر 2014)

انا مبكرهش انا ممكن اخد موقف من الشخص وابتعد عنه واقطع كل كلامى معه 
ولو قابلنى وسلم هسلم عليه عادى جدا وهبقا مبسوطة خالص وهعتقد انه اتغير وهفرح بسلامه 
هههههه

لما بتنزل تعمل شوبنج ايه اكتر حاجة تحب تشتريها؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2014)

اكيد لبس اطفال 
وكمان مكياج وعطور 
تحب تقابل مين من اعضاء المنتدي؟
وقابلت واتعرفت بمن؟


----------



## soul & life (18 نوفمبر 2014)

للأسف انا مقابلتش ولا حد  لكن انا بحس انى اعرفهم وقرايبى ولو قابلتهم مش هستغربهم 
نفسى اقابل  حبوا وبتول ورورو وماما امة واستاذ ايموندد وخريستو وتيمو ورمسيس ومدامته 
ووائل  وتموفة وماريا  لالالالا انا نفسى اقابلهم كلهم  ههه

انت مُبذر  ولا اى مدى ؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> للأسف انا مقابلتش ولا حد  لكن انا بحس انى اعرفهم وقرايبى ولو قابلتهم مش هستغربهم
> نفسى اقابل  حبوا وبتول ورورو وماما امة واستاذ ايموندد وخريستو وتيمو ورمسيس ومدامته
> ووائل  وتموفة وماريا  لالالالا انا نفسى اقابلهم كلهم  ههه
> 
> انت مُبذر  ولا اى مدى ؟؟


علي حسب اللي معاي بتحكم بالمصروف 
السؤال موة لسول 
اشمعني رمسيس ومدامتة انتي مش قولتي رفضنا الطلب المقدم مني ؟
ولا انا فهمت غلط !!!!


----------



## soul & life (18 نوفمبر 2014)

طلب ايه هو كان فى بينا طلبات هههه
رمسيس  لانه اخويا  وانسان طيب ورائع زى كل اخواتى هنا رائعين بالفعل اشخاص الواحد يندم كتير انه معرفهومش من زمان  ولو انا سميت محبتى لكل عضو فعلا هقول الكل 
كلهم رائعين وغاليين عليا جدااا

لو حصلت مشكلة مع حد من قرايبك او اصحابك بتسامح بسرعة ولا بتاخد وقت؟


----------



## oesi no (18 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> طلب ايه هو كان فى بينا طلبات هههه
> رمسيس  لانه اخويا  وانسان طيب ورائع زى كل اخواتى هنا رائعين بالفعل اشخاص الواحد يندم كتير انه معرفهومش من زمان  ولو انا سميت محبتى لكل عضو فعلا هقول الكل
> كلهم رائعين وغاليين عليا جدااا
> 
> لو حصلت مشكلة مع حد من قرايبك او اصحابك بتسامح بسرعة ولا بتاخد وقت؟


بسامح بسرعه جدا 
ومبنساش ابدا (قلبي اسود ) 
لما حد يغير طريقه تعامله معاك بدون اسباب ويرفض الكلام ممكن تعمل ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2014)

طبعا بسامح بسرعة او رجوع المعاملة بتاخد وقت وطويل كمان 
اية اكتر حاجة بتحب تعملها وتبقي مبسوط انك بتعملها؟


----------



## soul & life (18 نوفمبر 2014)

oesi no قال:


> بسامح بسرعه جدا
> ومبنساش ابدا (قلبي اسود )
> لما حد يغير طريقه تعامله معاك بدون اسباب ويرفض الكلام ممكن تعمل ايه



بحب اعرف السبب لانه ممكن اوى اكون جرحته  وانا مخدتش بالى
او صدر منى اى حاجة زعلته وبدايق وبعذب نفسى بالتفكير ففورا بروح اسأله انت زعلان منى ليه؟

لو زعلت حد تفضل ينسالك اللى صدر منك ولا يفضل فاكره؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> بحب اعرف السبب لانه ممكن اوى اكون جرحته  وانا مخدتش بالى
> او صدر منى اى حاجة زعلته وبدايق وبعذب نفسى بالتفكير ففورا بروح اسأله انت زعلان منى ليه؟
> 
> لو زعلت حد تفضل ينسالك اللى صدر منك ولا يفضل فاكره؟


انا مش بفضل انة ينسي الموقف اللي بسببة زعل مني علشان ميكررهوش تاني 
احلي هدية جاتك ؟


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا مش بفضل انة ينسي الموقف اللي بسببة زعل مني علشان ميكررهوش تاني
> احلي هدية جاتك ؟




صوره مرسومه ليا بأيد اغلى حد فى حياتى :99:

عندك كام سنه ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2014)

عديت سن الكمال بحوالي 6 سنين 
اية اكتر حاجة بتعتز بيها؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 نوفمبر 2014)

فى رجلين مش غريبه هنآآ...

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2014)

ما غريب اللا الغريب معندناش 
حد غريب هنا 
ادخل برجلك اليمين وقول يا ساتر 
لحسن حد يكون خالع راسة 
او خالع درس او سن


----------



## soul & life (18 نوفمبر 2014)

بعتز اوى بمحبة ربنا ليا 

داخل المنتدى منين البيت الشغل مواصلات


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 نوفمبر 2014)

الشغل البيت المواصلات...

بتخرج من المنتدي من أنهي باب.؟   *_^​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مش بخرج  منة 
اكتر حاة تجزب انتباهك ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 نوفمبر 2014)

اكثر حاجة تجذب انتباهي من انهي صنف بالظبط ؟
وليكن مشاهدة تلفزيونية .. فاكثر حاجة بتشد انتباهي المسرحيات الروحية الدرامية

قويي الإرادة ؟؟
​


----------



## soul & life (18 نوفمبر 2014)

لا مش اوى مبعجبش نفسى فى النقطة دى

اسوء عيوبك؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 نوفمبر 2014)

اللي في دماغي ناو اني بقوم بتنفيذ مهامي عالتوازي او مش برتب اولولياتي 
خدوم ؟؟
​


----------



## soul & life (18 نوفمبر 2014)

الى حد ما مقدرش اشكر فى نفسى 
لكن حقيقى لو شعرت انه فى استطاعتى مساعدة اى شخص مبتأخرش

لو هتختار لكل مرحلة من عمرك كلمة او صفة توصفها بيها هتقول ايه؟
طفولة .. مراهقة .. شباب


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 نوفمبر 2014)

طفولة .. الشقاوة
مراهقة .. مزيج من الارهاق النفسي والهدوء الخارجي
شباب .. الاستقرار النفسي والطموح

عجبني السؤال .. وأنت ؟؟
​


----------



## soul & life (18 نوفمبر 2014)

طفولة .. براءة ملائكية
مراهقة ..  من أنا ..  اكون او لا اكون 
الشباب .. مسئولية والتزام 

اسوء ما فى الحياة ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 نوفمبر 2014)

*البعد عن ربنا طبعا 

س
هل تقتنع برأى الاخر ين بسهوله 
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2014)

علي حسب الرأي ممكن اقتنع او مقتنعش 
اكتر حاجة غير مكروههة وبتكرهها؟


----------



## تيمو (18 نوفمبر 2014)

الناس يالي بتاكل علكة ... 

بتعرفوا شو يعني علكة؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> الناس يالي بتاكل علكة ...
> 
> بتعرفوا شو يعني علكة؟


انا بعرف يعني اية علكة وعلي فكرة تلاقيهم 
كلهم بياكلوا علكة اليوم كلة \
مش هاقول يعني اية علقة غير 
بتقييم لي وتقييم لميتو


----------



## تيمو (18 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا بعرف يعني اية علكة وعلي فكرة تلاقيهم
> كلهم بياكلوا علكة اليوم كلة \
> مش هاقول يعني اية علقة غير
> بتقييم لي وتقييم لميتو



أهم اشي التقييم 

وعلكة SB هههه

سؤالي: شو يعني لما يحكوا بالمسلسلات: نشرب شاي لأجل خاطر نحبس اللقمة؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههه 
تحبس اللقمة دي معناها انك لما تبقى واكل اكلة تقيلة ذي مثلا طبق الفول التمام هههههه تشرب بعدها كوباية الشاي تحبس بيه 
يعني يخليك تحس بالشبع لفترة كبيييييرة من الوقت .. 
ده بيتهيألي معناها 

سؤالي 
ايه اكتر شخصية كرتون بتحبها ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2014)

دي مقولة عادية لان ىالشاي بعد الاكل عادة 
لكن عندكم بتشربوة مع الفطار 
لكن نحن نحتسي الشاي بعد الاكل مباشرة ثقافة مصرية هههههه
ماذا تعني لك الاثار والمباني القديمة من ناحية فنها المعماري والزخرفة والنحت وهل تعتقد انها مصنوعة من الحر ولا من الطين ومع الزمن تحول للقساوة الحرية الموودة الآن ؟


----------



## تيمو (18 نوفمبر 2014)

كتييييييييييييير ... 

بحب مسلسل أوسكار ، الكابتن أمين في مسلسل "الهداف" ، حميدو شامل، مسلسل جريندايزر ، توم في مسلسل توم وجيري، السنافر وتحديداً سنفور بطل هههه

اكتشفت إنو بعد ما كبرت بعدني بحب مسلسلات وأفلام الآنيميشن متل فايندينغ نيمو. 

بتابع هاي الأفلام أو بتحب شخصيات حقيقية؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2014)

اين السؤال؟


----------



## تيمو (18 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> دي مقولة عادية لان ىالشاي بعد الاكل عادة
> لكن عندكم بتشربوة مع الفطار
> لكن نحن نحتسي الشاي بعد الاكل مباشرة ثقافة مصرية هههههه
> ماذا تعني لك الاثار والمباني القديمة من ناحية فنها المعماري والزخرفة والنحت وهل تعتقد انها مصنوعة من الحر ولا من الطين ومع الزمن تحول للقساوة الحرية الموودة الآن ؟



سؤالك حلو كثير يا ابن يسوع، والصراحة بفتّح هموم وطن. مشكلتي أنني أتمسك بالقديم، وأشعر أن الحجر يربطنا بالمكان. عمّان تفقد ملامحها نتيجة الجرافات، وهذا ليس رأيي وحدي، الكثير يشاركوني الرأي، ويقولون أنهم فقدوا الإنتماء للمكان نتيجة سلسلة هدم العمارات القديمة لبناء شقق كبيرة.

سؤالي كان: هل تتابع أفلام الكرتون المتحركة (الآنيميشن) متل (البحث عن نيمو) ؟ أم بتحب تتابع شخصيات حقيقية مش كرتونية؟ 

بس الصراحة سؤالك أحلى: لذلك: نفسه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2014)

انا بقف قدام المبني او النحت ارسممه في خيالي وكيف تم نحتة 
ومن ناحية المباني وخصوصا الاقواس والقبو دة فن معماري جميل يستحق المعرفة 
زخرفة تلك الاحجار بالتقنية الرائعة والمنتظمة بدون اليات وعدد كربائية مثل الان يجزبني الية ويشرد خيالي الي الفنان والمهندس العظيم الذي نفذ تلك الهندسة الفنية الرائعة 

اعتزار تحب تقدمة لمين؟


----------



## تيمو (18 نوفمبر 2014)

إفتراضياً قدّمت إعتذاري لدونا بسبب أسلوبي التشكيكي في خدمتها هون.

واقعياً ... ما أظن فيه ناس حالياً مُدان لهم باعتذار، يمكن الناس لازم تعتذرلي 

ما هو تفسير أننا نميل لبعض الأقلام والمعرفات ونحبهم، ونتجنّب آخرين؟ مع أننا لا نعرفهم ولم نلتقي بهم؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 نوفمبر 2014)

*ممكن لان كتباتهم بتلمس حاجه فينا 
او فكرهم شبه فكرنا وهما بيعرفوا يعبروا اكتر مننا 
لان دى موهبه عندهم

س
ايه الشئ اللى يغضبك او يعصبك اوى *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 نوفمبر 2014)

السلوكيات السيئه تغضبني داخلياً

س ـ من هو أول من تحكي له .؟​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مبحكيش .. كتوم 
ملامح وجهك بتقول ايه عن شخصيتك ؟
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2014)

+Sameh+ قال:


> ملامح وجهك بتقول ايه عن شخصيتك ؟
> ​


*تصدق معرفش :w00t:
هبقى اسأل واقولك *:vava:
*ايه اكتر حاجة شاغلة بالك حاليا ؟؟*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *تصدق معرفش :w00t:
> هبقى اسأل واقولك *:vava:
> *ايه اكتر حاجة شاغلة بالك حاليا ؟؟*​



هشتغل مع مين 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عندكو عشا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟
:gy0000:


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> هشتغل مع مين
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عندكو عشا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟
> :gy0000:


*بطلت اعمل اكل 
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:
شايف الدنيا ازاى ؟؟؟*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بطلت اعمل اكل
> :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:
> شايف الدنيا ازاى ؟؟؟*​



هههههههههههههههه   :99::99::99::99:
انى ابشركم بسنة سووووووووووووووووودا
طب هتعملى فطار ايه بكرااااا:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههه   :99::99::99::99:
> انى ابشركم بسنة سووووووووووووووووودا
> طب هتعملى فطار ايه بكرااااا:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


*اشوف فيك يوم ابيض قادر يا كريم :heat:
هفطر جبنه قريش ورغيف سن * 
*مين اهم 3 اشخاص فى حياتك ؟؟؟*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اشوف فيك يوم ابيض قادر يا كريم :heat:
> هفطر جبنه قريش ورغيف سن *
> *مين اهم 3 اشخاص فى حياتك ؟؟؟*​



جبنه قريش يوم الاربع 
اممممممممممممممممممممممممم
اهم 3
بابا يسوع
مامتى  بابتى
توتاااااا
  بنوتى
اكتر  حاجة تفرحيك


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> جبنه قريش يوم الاربع
> اممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> اهم 3
> بابا يسوع
> ...


*ايووون الصيام جاى :99:*​*ربنا يخليهوملك 
انى اكون فى علاقة حلوة مع ربنا 
نفسك فى ايه ؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ايووون الصيام جاى :99:*​*ربنا يخليهوملك
> انى اكون فى علاقة حلوة مع ربنا
> نفسك فى ايه ؟؟؟؟
> *​



كمننا
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> كمننا
> ههههههههههههههههههه


*اه ده جاى يهزر بقى :t26:
تبا لك ld:
مش لاعبة بس هه :heat::heat:
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اه ده جاى يهزر بقى :t26:
> تبا لك ld:
> مش لاعبة بس هه :heat::heat:
> *​



وفرتى 
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> وفرتى
> :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


*رخم غلاسة محصلتش 
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *رخم غلاسة محصلتش
> :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​



تعشبى شااااااااى

:99::99::99::99::99::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> تعشبى شااااااااى
> 
> :99::99::99::99::99::gy0000::gy0000:


*سيبهالك مخضرررة 
راحة انااااااااااااام *
*يلا هششششششششش*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 نوفمبر 2014)

هشييييييييت

هتشششششي

س ـ حد هيهتشي ورآيآ...؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> هشييييييييت
> 
> هتشششششي
> 
> س ـ حد هيهتشي ورآيآ...؟​



*:new6::new6::new6::new6:
لا دوكها اسمها هااااتسى 
هشششش دى اى امشى :99:
تصبحوا ع خيرررررررررررررررررر
*​


----------



## soul & life (19 نوفمبر 2014)

وأنتى من اهل الخير يا رورو يا وحشانى يلى مش عارفة اتلم عليكى هههه

وصباح الخير والسعادة لكل ولاد الملك الحلووين :16_14_21:

حالتك ازاى النهاردة ؟؟ مبسوط مدايق  متعصب  هادى ؟؟؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 نوفمبر 2014)

> حالتك ازاى النهاردة ؟؟ مبسوط مدايق متعصب هادى ؟؟؟؟


 مش عارفا الحاله--
 بس فيه حزن و قلت نفس للكلام ---
نفسه 
 هههههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (19 نوفمبر 2014)

نفس الحالة  ... مش حالة معينة لكن جوايا حزن وضيق (مخنوقة)

بتعرف تقيم شخصيات الناس ولا بتخدع؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2014)

​*انا هنا انيفوووو هههههههههه 
لﻻسف كتير مش بعرف احكم ع الناس صح 
بس بيجى وقت مع المواقف بتقدرى تقيميهم 
*


----------



## soul & life (19 نوفمبر 2014)

منورة يا رورو  انا مكنتش هنا 

اذا نت مضطر تروح تجامل شخص مبيحبكش هتروح؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 نوفمبر 2014)

*صباح الفل نيفو 
صعب الاقى حد مش بيحبنى لكن 
لو زعلانه من حد ومضطره اروح عنده 
بروح واول ما اقابله بنسى اصلا انى كنت زعلانه منه 

س

هل صديقك يؤثر فى قراراتك *


----------



## soul & life (19 نوفمبر 2014)

لا انا مفيش اى شخص ممكن يأثر على قررارتى مهما كان
طالما قرارى فى محله 

بتحب جو المجاملات الافراح واعياد الميلاد وكده ؟؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 نوفمبر 2014)

*لا مش بحبها  بس لازم اروح تقدير للناس اللى عزمتنى 
بس لوفيه حجه بصدق ما الاقيها 
اعياد الميلاد الناس القريبين جدا بس و
انا كمان مش بعزم غير الناس القريبين واصحاب الولاد وبس 

س
مناسبه لازم تحتفلى بيها ومش ممكن تأجليها مهما كانت الظروف *


----------



## soul & life (19 نوفمبر 2014)

عيد ميلاد ولادى الاثنين فى يوم واحد

عملت حاجة وندمت عليها؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2014)

كتير طبعا 
لو امنية هتتحقق تطلب اية ؟


----------



## تيمو (19 نوفمبر 2014)

المليون هههه

بتحب الحياة الريف أو المدن؟ ولماذا؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2014)

بحب الريف ويكزن في حد المدينة 
لانة الر يف اجمل وانظف وهواؤة نقي غير الحدائق والبساتين الشاسعة 
وتواصل الاهل 
وقرب المدينة للتمتع بكل الخدمات المتاحة 
(لان السؤال عجبني بقول زي سوسو نفسة )


----------



## soul & life (19 نوفمبر 2014)

بحب الريف  هدوءه و بساطته لكن صعب اعيش فيه متحملش 
ممكن اطلع رحلة يوم  يومين بالكتير اكتر من كده هيكون صعب عليا العيشة فى الارياف مختلفة كتير عن المدن واللى متأقلم على عيشة المدن ذات الايقاع السريع صعب يتأقلم على معيشة الارياف

ساعات تقوم من النوم تلاقى نفسك مخنوق ومتبقاش عارف السبب بتحصلك؟؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 نوفمبر 2014)

أه كتير ..
ودا بيكون سبب احلام مزعجه ..

غير لما تكون الاحلام فيها سلام بصحا متفائل

واتأكد إحساسي أنو من الاحلام من كتاب لـ "البابا شنوده"


 بيقول فيه ان ممكن تكون الاحلام سبب كدا

س ـ هل بتلاقي إجابات لافكار معينه او مشاكل فى الواقع مش عارف تلاقي ليها حل وبتلاقي الحل جالك ف حلم.؟​


----------



## soso a (19 نوفمبر 2014)

لاء محصليتش معايا 

هل ليك شفيع هو شفيعك الخاص بتطلبه على طول ؟ ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 نوفمبر 2014)

لا مش حد معين انا بحب كل القديسين 

وبطلبوا منهم يصلوا لإجلي وليس طلب آخر غير إنهم يصلوا إن ربنا يقويني

لكن بطلب من أمي "العذراء مريم" 

لأني عارف إن أبنها ربنا يسوع المسيح 

بيحبها ومش بيرفضلها طلب ولأني عارف إن قلب الأم لا يمكن يخزل قلب أبنائه الضعفاء زيي

لكن القديس "خريستوفوروس" هو أكتر قديس بحبه

س ـ لو هجم عليك حد عايز يقتلك .؟ ..رآح تستسلم ولا تقتله.؟
​


----------



## soso a (19 نوفمبر 2014)

مش عارفه رد فعلى حسب الموقف 


نفسه


----------



## Comment (20 نوفمبر 2014)

*"Funny Loop"*



soso a قال:


> مش عارفه رد فعلى حسب الموقف
> 
> 
> نفسه




:99:


:36_19_1:


:new4:


:36_19_1:


:36_19_1:


:big61:


:a82:


:282li:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 نوفمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> مش عارفه رد فعلى حسب الموقف
> 
> 
> نفسه



هسلم المشيئه لربنا وهكون خاضع وهصلي أنه يثبتني للخضوع وآكيد مشيئته هتكون.

س ـ أستعمل كل كلمه فى شيء منفصل عن الكلمه الاخري

1 ـ ورقه :ـ

2 ـ قلم :ـ

3 ـ مشاعر :ـ

:99:
ـ ـ ـ​


----------



## soul & life (20 نوفمبر 2014)

الورقة : بالورقة والقلم اخدتينى مية قلم

قلم : كل قلم يعبر عن شخصية صاحبه وما يدور بداخله .

مشاعر : المشاعر هى التى تميزنا عن الحيوان .. مشاعرنا هى  ترجمة عملية وفورية عن نبض قلوبنا فكلنا بداخلنا المشاعر ولكن تختلف مشاعر عن مشاعر


حياة الانسان مليئة بالمواقف اذكر موقف صعب جدا وانتشلك الرب منه بأعجوبة؟!


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 نوفمبر 2014)

مممممم هو انتشلنى قبل ما يحدث الموقف--
 كنا مشيين على الطريق بلييل سرييعا جدااااا  140
و فجئه شوفت ضوء فى السماء ضرب-- شد انتباهى و قولت لزوجى ابطىء العربيه فيه ايه النور الى فى السماء الى ضرب ده و مجرد بطىء راحت الكوتش بتاع العربيه مفرقع و بقى فتافيت--
بتصور لو كنا على نفس السرعه كانت العربيه انقلبت 

 نفس السؤال


----------



## soul & life (20 نوفمبر 2014)

كان فى مشاكل وخلافات مع شخص شرير للاسف هو مقاول وصاحب العمارة اللى بنسكن فيها
الشخصية دى متعصبة جدا وشخص غير سوى بالمرة احنا مكناش نعرف كده واخدنا الشقة وبعد 3 سنين تقريبا ابتدت الخلافات والابتزاز المادى ومواقف كتير
وبحدوته كده واجرام غريب زى اللى بنشوفه فى الافلام قدر ياخد توقيعى على ورقة وعمل بيها وصل امانة بمبلغ كبير جدا وقدمه للنيابة 
وانا طبعا عرفت انه كان فى فيلم اتاخدت فيه امضتى وقومت محامى والمحامى ده رشوه ومكنش بيحضر وبعدين ربنا نجدنى وبعتلى محامى بطريقة عجيبة كانت ايد ربنا بتشتغل ورغم انه بالفعل كان توقيعى لكن اتثبت انها اتاخدت خلسة بخداع يعنى
ونشكر ربنا على كل الحال 

اول مرة اقول نفسه ههههه نفسه ؟!


----------



## +ماريا+ (20 نوفمبر 2014)

*كان جوزى عنده مدير سلفى ايام حكم مرسى 
وكان بيتللكك له على اى 
حاجه وفعلا عمل له مشاكل كتير لدرجة فكرنا ننروح بلد تانيه
 علشان نبعد عن شر الانسان ده 
لكن فوجئنا ان الانسان ده يطلع السعوديه 
وميرجعش وحاليا مطلوب القبض عليه 
وجوزى يبقى هو المدير مكانه حاليا بس كل ده 
بعد الصلاه طبعا وبلجاجه وحتى سيدنا كان بيصليلنا 
يعنى الموضوع كبر اوى 

السؤال عجبنى اوى سوسو قصدى فنفسه *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 نوفمبر 2014)

نستني "soso" بئا..​


----------



## soul & life (20 نوفمبر 2014)

بما انه مفيش سؤال سوف اطرح انا السؤال

بتحب اسمك


----------



## تيمو (20 نوفمبر 2014)

إلى الآن أنتظر تدخله المعجزي في حياتي، حدث أمر وكسرني بالرغم من كل الإشارات والوعود التي كنتُ أنالها في تلك الأثناء ، ما زلتُ أنتظر أن أقول كما قال يوسف: هم أرادوا لي شراً والله أراد لي خيراً ..

انتبهت لسؤال هلّا.. نعم بحبه جداً  وبشكر أهلي إنهم ما سمّوني اسم غريب 

للمتزوجين: مين بتحب أكتر: أهلك أو عائلتك الجديدة؟ أو مشاعر مختلفة؟ ممكن تشرحوا أكتر؟

للغير متزوجين: بتحس إنو ضروري الشب أو الفتاة يعيشوا بعيد عن أهلهم بعد سن معيّن؟ ممكن توضيح؟ لو حدى من الغير متزوجين بحب يجاوب على هاد السؤال أهلا وسهلا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 نوفمبر 2014)

بحب اسمي اوووووي بس بحب اسماء الدلع اكتر الصراحة هههههههههههه 

سؤالي
ايه يخليك تنسى الدنيا بحالها ؟؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> إلى الآن أنتظر تدخله المعجزي في حياتي، حدث أمر وكسرني بالرغم من كل الإشارات والوعود التي كنتُ أنالها في تلك الأثناء ، ما زلتُ أنتظر أن أقول كما قال يوسف: هم أرادوا لي شراً والله أراد لي خيراً ..
> 
> انتبهت لسؤال هلّا.. نعم بحبه جداً  وبشكر أهلي إنهم ما سمّوني اسم غريب
> 
> ...



مممممممممم 
هجاوب بتاع الغير متزوجين انا ههههههههه

انا يمكن من كتر ما بتفرج ع افلام اجنبي اجتماعية وده نوعي المفضل ف الافلام عموما 
بقيت بشوووف مميزات كتيرة جدا ف طريقة تربيتهم 
بعيدا عن كلمة تقاليدنا الشرقية اللي بكرهها ,. اول حاجة بيعلمو الولد او البنت اذاي يعتمدو على نفسهم ويبقوا مستعدين عشان يواجهوا اي مشكلة .. بيعلموهم اذاي يبدأوا حياتهم العملية صح .. انا شايفة انه صح جدا ان الولد او البنت بدون تفرقة لازم يجي وقت وينفصلوا عن بيتهم ويبتدوا يعيشوا حياتهم الخاصة ويبدأو في اختيااار الكرير بتاعهم لوحدهم بدون تدخل حد .. بس لازم يجي من تنشئة سليمة من الصغر .. يعني مش اكون معود ابني او بنتي ان اختيارتهم ف ايدي وكل حاجة بدخل فيها واجي فجأة اقولهم انطلقوا وعيشوا حياتكم انا ماليش دعوة .. عشان يطبق الموضوع ده هنا محتاج المنظومة كلها تتغير .. او بمعنى اصح تتهد .. بما فيها تقاليد غبية غلط جامدة رافضة للتغيير .. وعقول محتاجة تتولد من جديد .. 

سؤالي..
مشهد ف فيلم او مسرحية كل ما تشوفه تضحك اوي. من قلبك ؟؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (20 نوفمبر 2014)

* لا مفيش حاجه معينه
انا اقل حاجه بضحكنى على راى جوزى فشتى عايمه

س
مين الشخص اللى بيفرحك وجوده معاك *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 نوفمبر 2014)

ربنا ..مش بيسبني لحظه ..حتي لما انا اسيبه..

س ـ بتتعامل مع حزنك وزعلك نتيجة المواقف المختلفه ازاي..حزنك بينطبع عليك ازاي وبيطول ولا شويه وبتهدا.؟​


----------



## soul & life (20 نوفمبر 2014)

لما بكون حزينة بختلى بنفسى .. انا بطبعى هادية وبيتوتية وبتزيد اكتر لما بكون حزينة
بسمع موسيقى .. ترانيم معزية .. بدور على عظة من أباء مفضلين ليا يكون محور العظة قريب من مشكلتى وسبب حزنى .. 
لا مش بيطول  الحياة مستمرة ولازم اتعايش واطوى الصفحة

صليت النهاردة؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 نوفمبر 2014)

sure 

same >>


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 نوفمبر 2014)

آة بحب ابدأ يومي بصلاة ولو قصيرة .. 


آلة موسيقية تحب العزف عليها أو تتمنى .. ؟
​


----------



## soul & life (21 نوفمبر 2014)

عندى جيتار
لكن اتمنى اعزف على العود او الئانون

ايه اخبار نفسيتك ^_^؟


----------



## oesi no (21 نوفمبر 2014)

فى احسن ما يكون لدرجة انى دخلت المطبخ النهاردة وطبخت 
صباح الروقان يعنى 
ايه اكتر اكله بتعرف تطبخها ؟؟؟ 
للبنات اللى بيعرفوا يطبخوا ايه اللى مبتعرفيش تطبخيه ونفسك تتعلمى تعمليه ازاى


----------



## soul & life (21 نوفمبر 2014)

هههه دايما يارب رايق 

لا بعرف اطبخ كويس جدااا
بس فى اكلات مبعرفش اعملها زى الكوارع والعُصبان وبصراحة ولا مرة عملتهم 
لما بنحب ناكلهم بنشتريهم جاهزين اوبناكلهم  عند الماما 

الجو عندك عامل ايه؟ برد حر بتمطر؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 نوفمبر 2014)

الجو حلو لا هو حر ولا برد ..

إيه نوع او لون الترانيم والأغاني اللي بتحب تسمعها ؟؟
​


----------



## تيمو (21 نوفمبر 2014)

أي حاجة إلّا يالي فيها آلات شرقي متل العود ...

إذا قررت الذهاب للتسوّق ومعك شخص، فمن ستختار ولماذا؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 نوفمبر 2014)

مش هاخد حد معايا 
نفسه


----------



## soul & life (21 نوفمبر 2014)

مش هاخد جوزى هههههه مبيحبش يوقف كتير يدخل يشترى علطول ويمشى
باخد اختى او ناردين

يومك عدى ازاى النهاردة؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 نوفمبر 2014)

خدمه رسم ونظافه البيت وبس 
واللي بعدي


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 نوفمبر 2014)

*نوم ...

س ـ يآ تري يا هل تري إللي بعدي هيكون سؤآله هو هو لـ "اللي بعده"

س ـ هل تعتقد إن "اللي بعدك" هيسأل اللي بعده "نفس" السؤال.؟*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 نوفمبر 2014)

مين طفي النور هههههههههههههه 
لا اتوقع ههههههههههههههههههه
وانت ؟


----------



## soso a (22 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> *نوم ...
> 
> س ـ يآ تري يا هل تري إللي بعدي هيكون سؤآله هو هو لـ "اللي بعده"
> 
> س ـ هل تعتقد إن "اللي بعدك" هيسأل اللي بعده "نفس" السؤال.؟*​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

اه اعتقد نفس السؤال


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*وآنا أعتقد إني لا أعتقد أي شيء من هذا ،

وإن اللي بعدي هيتسإل سؤآل غير سؤآلي "نفسه"../

س ـ ما رآيك فى النظاميه والإلتزام..هل آنت شخصي نِظامي مُلتزم..؟




​*​


----------



## soso a (22 نوفمبر 2014)

انا شخص ملتزم والى حد ما نظامى 

حضرتك او حضريتك بتحب / بتحبى الاسئله الصعبه ؟
لو الاجابه بنعم فلمــــــــــاذا ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*نعم/ ..،

لإني أجِد أني لم أجِد سؤآل إلا وسيدفعُني نحو المعرفه،،

ولا أجِد فى وجودي فى أماكن تنتابها حالات اللامبلاه أي طعم أتذوقه للمعرفه ،

 فدوماً أحتاج إلي اسئله صعبه تُجبرني علي البحث عن إجابات..

لماذا الواقع هكذا غير مفهوم،؟

فأحتاج إلي أجابات كثيره حتي أصل إلي إجابة هذا السؤال .،


س ـ فاهم حآجه.؟*​


----------



## soso a (22 نوفمبر 2014)

اينعم 

هل تفضل الحياه البسيطه ام الحياه المعقده ؟ ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*البساطه كنز لا يفني ههه

أعتقد البساطه هي التعبير المودِرن لكلمة "المحبه"

س ـ هل تعقد آن كبار السن "حُكماء" لإنهم "كبار السن" أم أن "حِكمة الصغير" قد تؤذي "كِبر الكبير".؟*​


----------



## soso a (22 نوفمبر 2014)

ممكن تقول كبار السن جربه كتير فى حياتهم وصلتهم لمجموعه اكبر من المعرفه 
بس ليس كل كبير سن حكيم 

======================

نفسه ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 نوفمبر 2014)

ليس كل كبير سن حكيم
وليس كل صغير سن فهيم

ـ ـ ـ

س ـ تابعت قبل كدا برنامج "قآاااااااااااااال الفيلسوووووووفف" .//

وهل تعتقد إن الفلسفه عِلم حديث أم أنها موجوده مُنذ القِدم.؟​


----------



## soso a (22 نوفمبر 2014)

لاءمتبعتش 
ولا اعتقد انها علم حديث هى علم قديم 


انتوا كل اسئلتكم كده صعبه ومعقده 

طيب نفسه لما نشوف اخرتها ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*أنا هعتبر "إنتو كل أسئلتكو كدا معقده" فى حد ذاتها سؤآل..،

مش معقده ولا حاجه..دي كلها جاايه م المقرر..َّ

* أعتقد إن الاطفال هم فلاسفة كل جيل وعباقرة كُل زمن..

لإن فلسفة طفولتهم ثابته لا تتغير ..
لا أحد يصل إلي تفكيرهم مهما توقعنا ردود أفعالهم.

فأعتقد الفلسفه عِندي موجوده مِن بداية الخليقه "نفسها"

*ولكِن ليست كعِلم لكِن كطبيعه بشريه مُتبدله فى كل زمن 

بحسب صفاتها وتقاليدها لكن ثابت فيهم "الإختراع" .،


س ـ ماذا ستفعل إن كنت فى صحراء منفرداً  وعلي حدودها بستان وفى الوسط ذئب والريموت جمبكـ،؟*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*هغير القناه واخلص هى ناقصه رعب 

س
فى حيوان معين بتخاف منه وليه *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 نوفمبر 2014)

بكره الثعابين .. مجرد شكلها بيضايقني اووووووووووووي اووووووي ... 
وانا عموما عندي فوبيا من الحشراات.. 

سؤالي
ايه بيخليك ف حالة فرحة كبيرة اووووي ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*المحبه البسيطه النقيه وتواصلي مع الآحباب

س ـ سجل إحساسك بكلمه .؟*​


----------



## تيمو (23 نوفمبر 2014)

صاحي راسي بوجعني بطريقة غريبة، وراحت علي نومة.. فأخدت إجازة 

بتروح الكنيسة الأحد أو يوم تاني؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*ربنا يدبر بس أي يوم وانا هروح 

س ـ هل لما تروح الشغل هيقولولك "مخصوم منك 5 ايام" للغياب.؟*​


----------



## تيمو (23 نوفمبر 2014)

ههه يا لئيم 5 بحالهم  وسعر الشقة من وين أجمّعهم ههه

لا عنّا نظام الإجازات المرضية، فبالعادة لمّا يصير معي متل هيك بآخدهم إجازة مرضية ...

بكرة السيسي رايح يقابل البابا، كيف ردود الفعل بالشارع المصري؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 نوفمبر 2014)

مفيش ردود لا بالشارع المصري ولا بالبيت المصري حتي ..

لإني أول مره أسمع الخبر منك فمش شايف حاجه .. 

ومش هيكون في حاجه غير كلام الوحده الوطنيه ،

س ـ متعرفش هيقابله ليه والنبي.؟

آتمني يكون رايح يصليله ..!!

​


----------



## تيمو (23 نوفمبر 2014)

مش عارف.. معقول تكون إشاعات ؟

بتحب النضارات (النظارات) الشمسية ؟ وفيه ماركة معينة أو المهم نضارات وخلاص؟


----------



## soul & life (23 نوفمبر 2014)

يعنىلازم احبهم لانه مبقدرش افتح عيونى فى الشمس
 ومش مهم الماركة اد ما مهم تكون لايقة على وشى 


ايه الخبر اللى تتمنى تسمعه اليوم ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*جوزى يقبض الارباح السنويه بتاعته 
والاحلى ننزل انا والولاد نفرتكها 
احنا هنكون السبب فى دخوله السما 
 هههههههههه



س
هل طلبت مره من ربنا يزود دخلك 
او احتجت فلوس وطلبت منه يوفرهالك 
*


----------



## soul & life (23 نوفمبر 2014)

بصى بقا يا ماريا انتى يا حبيبتى جيتى على الجرح ههههههههه
افتحلنا موضوع كامل بقا ههههه
بصراحة محدش مش بيمر بالضيقات المالية كلنا معرضين لكده خصوصا الفترة اللى فاتت البلد حالها كان مشقلب وكله واقف لكن انا متعودتش اطلب طلبات مادية انا بقوله انت عارف كل حاجة يارب دبرها انت بقا ويمكن من غير مبقولها كمان ربنا بيدبرها 

مستعدين لصيام الميلاد المجيد؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*طب**عا انا عن نفسى مستعده صنية روئاء (روقاق) وملوخيه وبط 
وكيك وايس كريم وبكره نكمل بقى هههههههههههههه

بجد مستعدين طبعا وجاهزه لسهرات كيهك وهوفى لحن معصلج
 معايا بس بعون الله هخلى جوزى يحفظهونى السنه دى 
هو اسمه تنين على فكره 

س
بتروح السهرات الكيهيكيه ولا بتتكفى 
بمتابعتها فى القنوات المسيحيه 
*


----------



## soul & life (23 نوفمبر 2014)

هههه يميميم اعزمينى على الغدا النهاردة
 لا بصراحة مش بقدر اروح 
بس السنة دى بفكر اروح شوية وامشى قبل باب الكنيسة ميتقفل

احلى حاجة فى الدنيا ايه ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*اجمل حاجه اننا كأسره تكون لنا علاقه حيه مع ربنا 

س

هل  تدافع عن رأيك وتجادل مع الاخرين  لاقناعهم بوجهة نظرك 
*


----------



## soul & life (23 نوفمبر 2014)

اها لكن مش كل الوقت بحاول و  لما بفقد الامل بلتزم الصمت 

الجو عندكم عامل ايه؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*الجو ربيع 
حلو اوى ياريت يفضل كده على طول
عموما الشتا عندنا اجمل من الصيف بكتيييييييير 

س
اى فصل بتحبه اكتر من فصول السنه *


----------



## soul & life (23 نوفمبر 2014)

الشتا
بحبه اوى اكتر من الصيف بكتيرر

اجمل الشخصيات بالنسبة ليك صفاتها ايه؟؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*يكون قريب من ربنا بأمان له بسرعه 
ومتأكده  ان القريب من ربنا مش ممكن تخافى منه ابدااااااا
ده فى الحيقيه بس  علشا بتتعرفى عليه داخل الكنيسه
وبيكون سهل تميزى التدين الظاهرى والحقيقى لكن فى النت صعب اوى 

س
هل فى  مره خدعك  حد عن طريق النت صديق او صديقه 
واتعلمتى منه ايه *


----------



## soul & life (23 نوفمبر 2014)

اه انخدعت فعلا عن طريق النت العالم الافتراضى ده عجيب وممكن تنخدعى بسهولة ومن نفس الشخص اكتر من مرة لانك مع الاسف بتتعامل بمجرد انك بتقرى حروف عبر اسلاك
مفيش احساس ملموس او نظرة عين تكشفلك الصدق من الكدب

اتعلمت حاجات كتير اهمها انه الطيبة والسذاجة احيانا كتير بتكون عبء على اكتاف صاحبها
وانها مبتنجيش فى عالم افتراضى متوحش و ان الثقة لا تمنح هباء 

اصعب موقف اتعرضتله فى النت ومش ممكن تنساه


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*لا الحمدلله عمرى ما اتعرضت لحالة خداع من حد يمكن علشان 
 انا بخاف جبانه جدا علشان كده مش بسمح بعلاقة صداقه من النت


س
هل قدمتى فى مسابقة التلاتين الف معلم 
لو جاتلك ممكن تشتغلى وتقدرى تنظمى وقتك 
بعد الفتره الطويله دى فى البيت*


----------



## soul & life (23 نوفمبر 2014)

تصدقى فكرت  خصوصا انى بحب مهنة التدريس وبشوف انى ناجحة فيها 
لكن لقيت انى بكده هظلم الولاد وهاخد من وقت اهتمامى وتركيزى معاهم فأجلتها الاثنين شهادات ومحتاجين وقت كبير وتركيز اكبر
يمكن بعد متعدى السنة دى اعيد التفكير محدش عارف

لو جاتلك فرصة العمل فى مكان كويس هتشتغلى؟ او تغير مجال عملك ؟؟؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*للاسف جوزى مش موافق على الشغل 
والغريبه ان مامته بتشتغل سبحان الله 

س

هل نفسك تسكن فى محافظه تانى غير محافظتك *


----------



## soul & life (23 نوفمبر 2014)

لالالالالا  بحب محافظتى جداااا

لو شخص اساء لك وظلمك وقابلته تقوله ايه وتتعامل معاه ازاى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2014)

مش هبص علية اصلا


----------



## soul & life (23 نوفمبر 2014)

فين السؤال يا عم يا صعيدى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> فين السؤال يا عم يا صعيدى


هههههههههههه
اصل انا خارج التغطية دلوقت هههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (23 نوفمبر 2014)

ههههه يعنى هى التغطية دى تجاوب بس ولا ايه ههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*بما انه مفيش سؤال هفترض نفسه لو ظلمنى فى حاجه 
يعنى عادى هقابله عادى وهو طالما ظلمنى
 اكيد انا مش حاجه عنده واكيد مش قريب منى 
فمش هزعل منه 
س 
هل بتؤمن بالمعجزات وتصدقها طيب هل حصلت لك معجزه مره 
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2014)

معجزتين 
نفسة 
اهوة يا سول قولت نفسة


----------



## soul & life (23 نوفمبر 2014)

اه اكيد شوفت وقريت عن معجزات كتير 
بصى انا دايما ربنا له لمسة واضحة فى حياتى ومواقف كتيركتير بتؤكدلى انه اللى بيحصل ده بسبب وجود ربنا فى حياتى وتدبيره الصالح 

اهم المواقف دى انى بشهادة الدكترة وعلى حسب اشعة وتجاليل بتؤكد انه فى شبه استحالة اكون أم  والمعجزة هى انى اصبحت ام دون تدخل اى طبيب وبدون حتى ما ابدء مشوار العلاج  ودى بعتبرها معجزة نشكر ربنا

نفسه  ... لانه سؤال حلو


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> اه اكيد شوفت وقريت عن معجزات كتير
> بصى انا دايما ربنا له لمسة واضحة فى حياتى ومواقف كتيركتير بتؤكدلى انه اللى بيحصل ده بسبب وجود ربنا فى حياتى وتدبيره الصالح
> 
> اهم المواقف دى انى بشهادة الدكترة وعلى حسب اشعة وتجاليل بتؤكد انه فى شبه استحالة اكون أم والمعجزة هى انى اصبحت ام دون تدخل اى طبيب وبدون حتى ما ابدء مشوار العلاج ودى بعتبرها معجزة نشكر ربنا
> ...


 نفسه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 بس انا اقصد نفس الكلام المكتوب فوق داه ههههههههه

 و نفسه لانه سؤال حلو بردوا 
 هههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> اه اكيد شوفت وقريت عن معجزات كتير
> بصى انا دايما ربنا له لمسة واضحة فى حياتى ومواقف كتيركتير بتؤكدلى انه اللى بيحصل ده بسبب وجود ربنا فى حياتى وتدبيره الصالح
> 
> اهم المواقف دى انى بشهادة الدكترة وعلى حسب اشعة وتجاليل بتؤكد انه فى شبه استحالة اكون أم  والمعجزة هى انى اصبحت ام دون تدخل اى طبيب وبدون حتى ما ابدء مشوار العلاج  ودى بعتبرها معجزة نشكر ربنا
> ...


بصي يا ستي 
ابني كان عندة التهاب في الغدد اللانفوية 
وكانت حراتة مش نازلة عن الاربعين 
وكان زورة مسدود مش بياكل ولا يشرب 
واشاعات وتحاليل ودكاترة واخصائيين 
والولد بقي جلد علي عضم 
ومفيش فايدة 
لكن في مرة انا هنا صليت واتحدت مع خدام من مصر في الصلاة 
وكمان خدام من هنا كانت صلاة قوية 
تاني يوم الصبح خرجوا الولد من المستشفي 
بعد ما الولد اتكلم وقال 
انا بابا يسوع جاني وحط ايدة علي رقبتي وقالي انتا حلو وكويس 
كنت مخلي اخوي ووالدي مودينة مستشفي رئيس الملايكة 
قعد هناك اكتر من 20 يوم 
والدكتور لما سمع كدة 
قال لاهلي مبروك 
خدوا الولد وروحوا 
روحت انا بعدها مباشرة اعيد الكشف والاشعة مفيش حاجة عندة ولا كان عيان اساسا 
بس الدكتور اللي كان متابعة قالي مبروك 
وقال كمان لو خف من المرض دة كان هتحصلة حاجة في مخة مكنش هيبقي مظبوط وكانت هتقلب لحمي شوكية 
لكن ربنا اتمجد وشفاة 
ومن ساعتها وانا بقول المعجزة دي وعندي التحاليل والاشاعات وعندي ما يثبت انة عمل معجزي يتجلي في المسيح واضحا بشفاءة 
والمجد لله دائما


----------



## تيمو (23 نوفمبر 2014)

معجزة بالمعنى المتعارف عليه لا ... إنما تدخلات قوية فوق إرادتي وإرادة كل الناس أكدتلي أن الموضوع فوق التدخلات البشرية. وهي إيد ربنا.

ليش كل البنات بحبه يكونوا "أم" يعني هي مشاعر جميلة؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 نوفمبر 2014)

الامومه غريزه يا صاح .. ما راح حدا يعرف معناها إلا "هُنَ"

س ـ ايه اكتر موقف ضحكت فيه علي غبائك .؟​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> الامومه غريزه يا صاح​


​​


"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> .. ما راح حدا يعرف معناها إلا "هُنَ"​





"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> س ـ ايه اكتر موقف ضحكت فيه علي غبائك .؟​
> ​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اصلى افتكرت

الموقف بتاع منتدى يسوع الى هو اول منتدى مسيحى اسجل فيه بحياتى
و كنت فاكرا انهم غيروا لون اسمى للاخضر لانهم لاحظوا انى بكتب باللون الاخضر و بحبه --
يومها كتبت رساله حب و شكر رهيييبه لكل الاداره و المشرفين مش مصدقه نفسى ان محبتهم وصلت لكدا و ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا معرفوش يحرجونى و قالوا لى ربنا يفرحك--
بس
و بعدها بفطره فهمت ان العضو المبارك بيبقى لونه اخضر 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تخيلتهم ماتوا من الضحك عليا طبعا 
روحت باعته رساله تانيا شكرتهم انهم ماحرجونيش هههههههههههههه

بس ضحكت ضووووحك على غبائى لما موووت​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 نوفمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اصلى افتكرت



والنبي .:gun:

طيب متفكرينا معاكي.. يمكن ندحك معاكي ع "......."​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 نوفمبر 2014)

مره كمااان هههههههههههههههههههههههه كنت عند صحبتى بنزاكر و مستنيا ماما تجيلى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كان عندهم الشيش الرول  الى بينزل من فوق ده فكان نصه مقفول  و سمعت صوت عربيه بتظمر تحت --
 كان اخوها قاعد و باباها و اصحابهم--
 و روحت انا جريت على الشباك ابص تحت مشوفتش ان نصه مقفول و المفروض اخرج دماغى و ابص تحت على ماما هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا بكل قوتى بطحت الشيش  و روحت رتضه لورا و نازلع على الارض هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا المنظر مهلك من الضحك-- هى اتكومت على الارض جنبى بتفرفر من الضحك و باباها و اخوها --
 و مامتها كانت تضحك بس قالت بس يا جماعه و جات تسئلنى انا بخير و لا ايه--
 بس انا كنت ميته من الضحك برودا ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 نوفمبر 2014)

السؤال نفسه : 
إيه أكثر موقف ضحكت فيه على غبائك


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*مره كنا ركبين العربيه ورايحين الاقصر وكان بالليل 
وبعدين  سمعنا صوت قطر 
مخدناش فى بالنا ولقينا نور شديد جاى من بعيد علينا 
انا بقاااااا فضلت اقول لجوزى ننزل من العربيه انزل واشد فيه وفتحت باب العربيه 
وجوزى بيرجع لورا بالعربيه  وانا بصرخ فيه واقوله ننزل يلا بينا انزل واشد فى ايده 
والولاد يعيطوا ويلا يا بابا وهو ولا كانى بتكلم 
وفجأه راح لف بسرعه بالعربيه ودخل فى شارع جانبى وباب العربيه اتخبط منى 
جوزى بقى هرانى تريقه وفضلنا نضحك ضحك لغاية ما رجعنا اسوان واحنا نضحك وكله شويه يفكرنا 
كنت غبيه اوى اوى مخى اتشل 
س

نفسه بقى  (ليكى وحشه يا سوسو ) *


----------



## soso a (23 نوفمبر 2014)

هو ايه السؤال


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*امتى ضحكت على غبائك *


----------



## soso a (23 نوفمبر 2014)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *امتى ضحكت على غبائك *



ههههه

لما تكونى فاهمه ناس  انهم شئ جميل وتعرفى انك كنت موهومه لمده سنين
ههههههههه

بس ضحك مؤلم 

-----
فيلم اتفرجت عليه وتمنيت تعيش قصته


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> ههههه
> 
> لما تكونى فاهمه ناس  انهم شئ جميل وتعرفى انك كنت موهومه لمده سنين
> ههههههههه
> ...


لا مفيش
اكتر حاجة بتفرحك


----------



## soso a (23 نوفمبر 2014)

انى اعيش بجو مليان محبه وحب بدون مصالح 

نفس السؤال


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*علاقتى بربنا بتفرحنى اوى 

س
لما تغضب ممكن تغلط ولا بتتحكم فى غضبك*


----------



## soso a (23 نوفمبر 2014)

لما بغضب بسكت 
واقول الايه اللى بتقول مالك نفسه خير من مالك مدينه 

نفسه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 نوفمبر 2014)

صمت وإستماع بتمعن.،

س ـ لماذا يجب أن يضيء القمر بليل والشمس بالنهار ..؟ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2014)

> س ـ لماذا يجب أن يضيء القمر بليل والشمس بالنهار ..؟


 *علشان بالليل الدنيا ضلمة 
وبالنهار الدنيا نور 
:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:*
*النبى اجنن وانا بجاوب* :ura1:

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*


R.O.R.O قال:




 علشان بالليل الدنيا ضلمة 
وبالنهار الدنيا نور 
:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:
النبى اجنن وانا بجاوب :ura1:

​

أنقر للتوسيع...


دا بجد ولا حقيقي..:hlp:

متجيش هنا تاني بإجاباتك اللي تجنن تي غير وأنتي معاكي سؤال....فاهمه!!..:smil16:!!

س ـ مُنتدي الكنيسه قفل كتير نهرده .. الكنيسه هنا تُمثل أيه بالنسبه ليك.؟*​


----------



## soso a (24 نوفمبر 2014)

مكان استفدت منه وقضيت بيه اوقات كتير جميله 
نفسه ههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*


soso a قال:



مكان استفدت منه وقضيت بيه اوقات كتير جميله 
نفسه ههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...


إزيك "soso" بعد الزلزال ...!

هو كنيستي الاولي اللي دخلتها ع النت..ومعرفش مكان غيره ومش عايز أعرف
وهو المكان اللي بيجمعني بكل أخواتي اللي بيحبوني وبحبهم بصدق المحبه التي من الله.

س ـ هل قد تُغادر الكنيسه هُنا يوماً ما لأي سبب من الأسباب مهما كان.؟*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 نوفمبر 2014)

آيوة .. بس دة مينفيش ان منتدى الكنيسة هو اولى المواقع اللي بدخلها في اوقات فراغي

ايه مدى علاقتك بالآية دي ؟؟
أقمع جسدي واستعبده .. بولس الرسول ,, 

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*عندما بدأت معها عرفت معني الجهاد لإجل التوبه.

وعندما بدآت الجهاد لإجلها علمت أني أحتاج لتطبيقها ما حييت.

لإن قمع وإستعباد الجسد يجب أن يكون طو العمر .

سؤآل جميل جداَ لذا سأسأل علي نفس الصيغه

س ـ ما مدي علاقتك بالايه التي تقول (لا تغرب الشمس علي غيظكم).؟
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*بنفذها بحذفيرها 
يعنى مش ممكن  انام وانا زعلانه 
من حد او حد زعلان منى نيفر نيفر 

س
اغرب هديه جاتلك *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*


+ماريا+ قال:



بنفذها بحذفيرها 
يعنى مش ممكن  انام وانا زعلانه 
من حد او حد زعلان منى نيفر نيفر 

س
اغرب هديه جاتلك 

أنقر للتوسيع...


لم أتلقي هديه بعد . 

س ـ ماذا تفعل مع إدانة الفكر..بتدين بفكرك.؟*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*بدين بفكرى للأسف مازلت 
لكنى مش بحاول استمر فيه لانه فكر شيطانى 
ومش هسمح له يضيع ابديتى 

س
هل انت متهاون فى حياتك الروحيه *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*


+ماريا+ قال:



بدين بفكرى للأسف مازلت 
لكنى مش بحاول استمر فيه لانه فكر شيطانى 
ومش هسمح له يضيع ابديتى 

س
هل انت متهاون فى حياتك الروحيه 

أنقر للتوسيع...


حياتي الروحيه فى الوقت الحالي هي صلاه وقراءه وكتابه فقط..

لكن بصلي لربنا إنو يوفر وقت منتظم لحضور الكنيسه والاجتماعات

 لإني مُقصر تقصير بيتعبني نفسياً

س ـ هل تعيش حياة شركه الإيمان مع من حولك فى محيطك .؟*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*مع اسرتى طبعا حياة ايمان وشركه مع ربنا 
وبنشجع بعض على الخدمه حتى 
اولادى مشتركين فى كشافة الكنيسه 
وفى الصيف مشرفين فى نادى الكنيسه على الالعاب برغم سنهم الصغير جدا 

س
نفسه بقى مش علشان سوسو حبيبتى لاء
علشان انا عايزه اعرف اجابته منك كريس 
واوعى متجاوبش*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*مقدرش مجاوبش طالما طلبتي مني..

بس مُمكن أقولك أني مش بحس بحياة الشركه غير هنا .. دلوقتي علي الاقل 

الواقع بقا صعب .. أو ممكن واقعي أنا الشخصي ..

لكن وقت الدراسه فى الكنيسه ووقت انتظامي فى الحضور كانت أيام بصلي لربنا دايما ترجع

لإني حسيت فعلا بمعني حياة الشركه بين المؤمنين وقد أيه حلاوتها..,

ومدي صعوبتها برضو لما الشخص يحس إنه مبتور عن بقية أعضاء الجسد مُنفرداً


س ـ بتحضر القداس الاول ولا التاني .. وبتحضر قبل القداس ما يبدأ.؟*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*القداس الاول لاننا معندناش قداس تانى هو اول بس 
وبنحضر قبل ابونا كمان او بنروح مع ابونا 

س
امتى اخر مره اتناولت *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*من شهر تقريبا او أكتر شوي 

س ـ بتحب ايه من الالحان العربي اللي بتتقال بعد نهاية القداس.؟*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*بحب الالحان كلها بس بحبها قبطى 
وحافظه اغلب الحان الكنيسه 

س
ايه اللحن اللى بيعلق معاك بعد القداس 
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*بصي طبعا انا مفهمش حاجه طبيعي يعني هههه لكن حافظ حاجات بسيطه خالص بمعناها العربي

لكن بعشق الالحان القبطيه آكيد..بعشقها جدا جدا جدا ..

لكن قصدت في سؤالي ..فى مرات بعد ما يخلص القداس يبتدي المعلم يقول كلام عربي زي الشعر كدا 

مش عارف دا شعر ولا أيه 

يعني فاكر حاجه كل ما المعلم يوقف الشعب يقول "يا أبانا الذي فى السموات"

وحاجه تانيه بعد المعلم يوقف "المجد لك ياربي يسوع المسيح المجد لك"

كدا يعني ههه .بس الواحد كان جسمه يترعش وعنيه تدمع ويحس أنه فى حاله عجيبه متتوصفش

زي السما فعلاً


س ـ هل فى حد بتحلم بيه دايماً كتير .؟​*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 نوفمبر 2014)

ا*ولادى بحلم على طول بيهم
 مش كفايه طول النهار مطلعين عينى وكمان فى الحلم 

س
هل ممكن تعمل لنفسك 
عالم افتراضى وتتخيل انك عايش فيه *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 نوفمبر 2014)

افتكر كنت زمان دايما اعمل لنفسى عالم افتراضى و اعيش فيه 
هههههههههههههههههه
 لكن دلوقتى من كتر ما العالم الحالى مليان احداث و مصايب -- مش بقيت اعمل عالم افتراضى خلاص ههههههههههههههههه
 نفس السؤال


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*أنا عايش احلا واقع إفتراضي فُرض عليا
 وفرضته ع نفسي
 وهفرضه ع أي حد 
يفكر يفرض عالمه الافتراضي فرضا غير مشروع علي عالمي الافتراضي إللي أنا أصلا مُفترضه م الاول ..ها بس ..

س ـ ما هو تعريفك للعالم الإفتراضي .؟*​


----------



## soul & life (25 نوفمبر 2014)

بحس انه العالم الافتراضى انك تعيش فى اضيق الحدود وتتعامل مع اقل عدد من الاشخاص تكون حياتك مقفولة على اشياء انت بتحبها وتهمك ومتهتمش بأى امور اخرى ممكن تكون مزعجة وغير مهمة هامشية وبعتقد ده اللى انا بعيشه منعزلة عن عالم ممكن يوترنى بانتقاده او بكدبه بكل مافيه من ضجيج وازعاج

النهاردة اول الصيام مرتب الصيام يمر عليك ازاى هدرب نفسك على ايه؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*أنا مدرب جاهز
فول . فلافل يوماتي 
والمكرونه والأرز إسبوعياتي

س ـ بتخلي ولادك يصوموا.؟*​


----------



## soul & life (25 نوفمبر 2014)

لا يا شاطر انا بقصد تدريب روحى خطية معينة تتوب عنها
تدريب روحى مثلا تزود عدد مزامير او تزود قراءتك للاانجيل كده


اه بصومهم ومش غصب يعنى على حسب قدرتهم 

ارادتك قوية؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 نوفمبر 2014)

اينعم من اولى ابتدائى
 بيكون فرض ههههههه

بس بجد هما اللى بيطلبوا يصوموا 
زينا والاكل الفطارى بعمله وبرميه
لدرجة انهم بيصوموا انقطاعى 

س
هل بيفرق معاك لو الاسره كلها بتصوم معاك


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*ههههههه معلش دخلت فى النص 

اه ارادتى قويه جدا فى حاجات وضعيفه جدا فى حاجات 

س
على رأى سوسو نفسه 
*


----------



## soul & life (25 نوفمبر 2014)

ههههههههههه كده هجاوب على سؤالين
اه طبعا بكون سعيدة انه البيت كله صايم بحس بيتنا كله بركة

ارادتى قوية فى حاجات وضغيفة برضو فى حاجات 


طقوس يومك فى الصيام بتكون ازاى؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 نوفمبر 2014)

طقوسى مش بتفرق كتير صلاتى زى ماهى 
قراية كتابى المقدس زى ما هى برضه (علشان واخده تدريب من اب اعترافى بس متقوليش للاستاذ ايمن ) 
الصوم الانقطاعى بيكون كل يوم ما عدا السبت والاحد 
يميز الصوم ده سهرات كيهك ده طقس بقى بجد من سن اعدادى 
 لازم احضره فى الكنيسه للصبح 
لازم كل سبت من كل اسبوع وطبعا تحضير الاكل الصيامى 

س
الصوم بالنسبه لك ايه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 نوفمبر 2014)

قمع للجسد وتدريب للصبر وتهذيب للنفس وفرح للروح

س ـ بتاكل سمك أربع أو الجمعه .؟​


----------



## soul & life (25 نوفمبر 2014)

لالالالالا  الاربعا والجمعة مفيش اكل سمك


بتحب ايام الصيام ولا بيكون متعب بالنسبة ليك؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 نوفمبر 2014)

هو بيكون مُتعب لأن الواحد نسي أكل العالم هههه فكل ما يعدي ع حته 
ويشم روائح الطبيخ والذي منو "يعمل دماغ" 
ويحس إنو دايخ من ريحة اللحوم المُحمره هههه..بأمانه

هو بقا شيء عادي بالتعود ..

لكن السر اللي فيه إن الكل بيكون بروح واحده يصوم لإجل العريس .

والكنيسه بتقود صيام الشعب فبتكون آيام جميله خالص ..

س ـ حلمت بكنيسه قبل كدا .؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 نوفمبر 2014)

اه حلمت بكنيسه بدون محسوبيه ولا وسطه حلمت بكنيسه روحانيه بجد 
حلمت بكنيسه بتضم ولادها الغني زي الفقير وابن ابونا زي ابن عامل النظافه 
واللي بعدي ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*ايوه حلمت وانا نايمه بكنيسه بصلى فيها 
مرات كتير 

س
هل بتهتم بالسياسيه 
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2014)

بهتم للي فية افادتي فقط 
اية اكتر حاجة بتشدك في اجتماعات الكنيسة ؟


----------



## soul & life (25 نوفمبر 2014)

مبحبش احضر اجتماعات كتير متعودتش 


الجو عندكم عامل ايه؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> مبحبش احضر اجتماعات كتير متعودتش
> 
> 
> الجو عندكم عامل ايه؟


امبارح كنت مشتي 
اليوم صيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييف 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> امبارح كنت مشتي
> اليوم صيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييف
> هههههههههههههههههههههه



وفين السؤال

انا اللي هسألك بقا,,

ٍس ـ مأخبرتناش ليه فور وصولك لأرض الوطن سالماً غانماً..:ranting:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> وفين السؤال
> 
> انا اللي هسألك بقا,,
> 
> ٍس ـ مأخبرتناش ليه فور وصولك لأرض الوطن سالماً غانماً..:ranting:​


يا باشا انا وصلت 2 بالليل 
الصبح الساعة 8 شحنت الفلاشة 
وكلمت سول وحبوا وتماف ماريا 
وبعدين جة ناس يسلموا علي 
وبعد ما مشيوا بشوية انا نمت 
صحيت لاقيت العيال عامل دوشة 
وغير وغير وغي 
والاهم النت عندي بطئ وضعيف 
غير في خبر كويس 
هعملة مفاجئة لاخواتي بالمنتدي


----------



## تيمو (25 نوفمبر 2014)

الجو عنّا مووت برد.

هل أنت مدخّن؟ أي نوع من الدخان سواء كان أرجيلة (مش عارف لو هي نفسها الشيشة؟) ، سجائر ، لف ، بايب ، سيجار؟ ولو نعم، منذ متى بدأت، وبتفكّر تتركه؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 نوفمبر 2014)

لا طبعا حد الله 
ههههه
واللي بعدي


----------



## soul & life (25 نوفمبر 2014)

ايه ده بقا ان شاء الله ؟! السؤال ده مينفعش يتجاوب عليه ههههه
احم احم نحن هناااا


----------



## تيمو (25 نوفمبر 2014)

مش عارف كنت متوقع حد من الشباب يجاوب عليه  بس شكلوا الشباب خافت ههه 

على كلٍّ غير مدخّن.

لو بكرة صحيت لاقيت الدنيا كلها بيضاااا (من التلج)، شو راح تعمل؟


----------



## soul & life (25 نوفمبر 2014)

نادر انه يحصل كده تمطر كتير عندنا لكن تلج لا
بس لو حصل هتبقا مفاجئة وهفضل اتفرج عليه من النافذة

بتحب تتمشى فى الشتا؟


----------



## تيمو (25 نوفمبر 2014)

أحلى إشي الواحد يمشي تحت المطر ... بس المشكلة بقى في السيارات يالي تمشي بسرعة وتعبّيك مي ..

ذكرتيني بأغنية لماجدة الرومي اسمها: كن صديقي. بتقول فيها: كن صديقي هواياتي صغيرة واهتماماتي صغيرة وطموحي أن أمشي ساعات معك تحت المطر 

بتآمن بالصداقات بين الجنسين؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 نوفمبر 2014)

يس واللي بعدي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههههه 
انا بهرب منة 
والحمد للة هربت قبل 
المنخفض القبرصي 
اللي كان هيوجع ظهري لو طلعت جبت خبز من الفرن ههههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (25 نوفمبر 2014)

اكيد لو الاثنين عارفين حدودهم وواعيين كويس لمعنى الصداقة بدون تجاوزات


ابشع شىء ممكن يحصلك؟


----------



## تيمو (25 نوفمبر 2014)

مش عارف ... كلما تحصل معايا شغلة مش كويسة، وتعدّي، أقول لنفسي متل ما مارتينا فوفو تقول: اللي بعدو هههه

ابن يسوعنا: نفذت بجلدك ، المنخفض القبرصي شرّف وهلّ بس يارب ما تتلج، ولو تلجت ما يمسك  مش ناقصنا تعطيل متل السنة الماضية.

بتحس حالك عم تكبر أو مشاعرك هي هي وما تغيّرت؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 نوفمبر 2014)

لا بكبر حتي في مشاعري 
وانت ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 نوفمبر 2014)

ممكن بكبر ف فهم مشاعر معينة ... باخد خبرااااات .. بس مشاعري مش بتتغير 
يمكن بحاول احافظ ع شوية الطفولة اللي جواياااا.. مش عايزة اخسرهم .. مش حابة اكبر .. عايزة  افضل بيهم كدة .. 

سؤالي 

 ايه الصفات اللي بتجذبك للشخص عشان تتعامل معاه اكتر ؟؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 نوفمبر 2014)

الذكاء والهدوء
وانت ؟


----------



## تيمو (25 نوفمبر 2014)

يكون بسيط وقريب للقلب ودمو خفيف ... فيه ناس بجد تدخل القلب بسرعة والغريب إنو هاي المشاعر بنختبرها حتى بالعالم الإفتراضي.

بتحس إنك بتعرف أحد المعرّفات هنا وحتى ولو كان جديد؟ يعني قصدي تقول ده ممكن فلان أو فلانة مع إنك متأكد إنه مش هو؟ باختصار: بتحس إنو يخلق من الشبه أربعين حتى بالعالم الإفتراضي؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 نوفمبر 2014)

البساااطة . العقل مع حبة جنووون .. الاحترااام .. خفة الدم .. 

سؤالي 
اذاي تكسب ود اللي قدامك ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 نوفمبر 2014)

رابح النفوس حكيم

لا شيء يربح النفوس سوي المحبه النقيه 

س ـ هل رفضك أحد من قبل وأنت قدمتله محبه.؟​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> يكون بسيط وقريب للقلب ودمو خفيف ... فيه ناس بجد تدخل القلب بسرعة والغريب إنو هاي المشاعر بنختبرها حتى بالعالم الإفتراضي.
> 
> بتحس إنك بتعرف أحد المعرّفات هنا وحتى ولو كان جديد؟ يعني قصدي تقول ده ممكن فلان أو فلانة مع إنك متأكد إنه مش هو؟ باختصار: بتحس إنو يخلق من الشبه أربعين حتى بالعالم الإفتراضي؟



يعني أيه يا أخ .. موش فهمت رغم توضيحك الكتير :new2:

يعني تقصد أنو تقابل حدا ف عالم افتراضي وتلاقي شخصيته مثل حدا ف العالم الواقعي.؟​


----------



## تيمو (25 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> يعني أيه يا أخ .. موش فهمت رغم توضيحك الكتير :new2:
> 
> يعني تقصد أنو تقابل حدا ف عالم افتراضي وتلاقي شخصيته مثل حدا ف العالم الواقعي.؟​



ممكن هيك زي ما فهمتها، وكمان مثلاً ممكن شخص يدخل بمعرّف جديد مثلاً (س)، تيجي تقول (س) ده يشبه كتير أسلوب وطريقة كلام تيمو، ويمكن في داخلك تعتقد إنو نفسو تيمو ...

يعني يخلق من الشبه أربعين حتى افتراضياً؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> ممكن هيك زي ما فهمتها، وكمان مثلاً ممكن شخص يدخل بمعرّف جديد مثلاً (س)، تيجي تقول (س) ده يشبه كتير أسلوب وطريقة كلام تيمو، ويمكن في داخلك تعتقد إنو نفسو تيمو ...
> 
> يعني يخلق من الشبه أربعين حتى افتراضياً؟



لا صراحه ما شفت هيك..

بس ممكن أستخدم نفس التنسيق بتاع عضو وابقا هو..!!

وبخصوص شخصيته ممكن متكلمش غير فى الردود العاديه..
يعني هيكون فى تشابه..لكن ممكن يكون تشابه مُزيف أوخداعي ..

س ـ هل قابلك أحدهم بالرفض وأنت بتقدمله محبه,؟

​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 نوفمبر 2014)

يس حصلت معايا
واللي بعدي


----------



## johna&jesus (25 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> يس حصلت معايا
> واللي بعدي



ماله اللى بعديك


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 نوفمبر 2014)

نفس السؤال ههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (25 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> نفس السؤال ههههههه





اللى هو ههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههه
 س ـ هل قابلك أحدهم بالرفض وأنت بتقدمله محبه,؟


----------



## johna&jesus (25 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> س ـ هل قابلك أحدهم بالرفض وأنت بتقدمله محبه,؟



ج
طبيعى 
 والعكس صحيح

 س  
ما هى الحياة بالنسبه لك


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> ج
> طبيعى
> والعكس صحيح
> 
> ...



الحياه بالنسبالى هى فرصه واحده مش هتتعوض يا اعيشها يا ماعيشهاش :/
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (25 نوفمبر 2014)

^_^mirna قال:


> الحياه بالنسبالى هى فرصه واحده مش هتتعوض يا اعيشها يا ماعيشهاش :/
> نفس السؤال ؟



حاجات من كترها مبنلحقش نعمل حاجة

فبنزعل على   العمر اللى فات
فيها ضحكة وفيها الم
وفيها حب وفيها فراق 
من الاخر 
معادلة 
لو حلتها صح هتعيش مبسوط
لو  معرفتش هتعيش حزين

س
الحب


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> حاجات من كترها مبنلحقش نعمل حاجة
> 
> فبنزعل على   العمر اللى فات
> فيها ضحكة وفيها الم
> ...



كلمه تم تحريفها للخداع

س ـ هل تقدر أن تتحدي العالم.؟​


----------



## soul & life (26 نوفمبر 2014)

اها عادى جدا وسهلة خالص التحدى  بعتبر التحدى هو انك تسير عكس الاتجاه 
وانا دايما تقريبا عكس الاتجاه مش عند او تصليب رأى لكن اقتناعى بيجبرنى بكده 
جربتها قبل كده واتحديت الكل ونشكر ربنا انا اللى كسبت

تعيش فقير فى عالم غنى ولا غنى فى عالم فقير ؟ والسبب 
ملحوظة : طول الليل بفكر فى الموضوع ده هههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 نوفمبر 2014)

اعيش غنيه فى عالم فقير
 علشان اوزع فلوسى على الفقراء و نبقى كلنا زى بعض هههههههه
احلام يقظه 

نفس السؤال


----------



## soul & life (26 نوفمبر 2014)

اعيش فقيرة فى عالم غنى .. لانه انا مهما كبرت ثروتى مش هقدر اكفى الناس الفقرا
دا عالم كامل من الفقر هفضل برضومقصرة فى حقهم ومش كلهم هيكونوا بيحبونى 
دا غير ان الفقير بيكون قريب من ربنا ممكن اكون فقيرة لكن غنية بمحبة ربنا

نفسه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 نوفمبر 2014)

لأَنَّكَ تَقُولُ: إِنِّي أَنَا غَنِيٌّ وَقَدِ اسْتَغْنَيْتُ، وَلاَ حَاجَةَ لِي إِلَى شَيْءٍ، وَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الشَّقِيُّ وَالْبَئِسُ وَفَقِيرٌ وَأَعْمَى وَعُرْيَانٌ."رؤ 17:3"

6 اَلرِّيحُ تَذْهَبُ إِلَى الْجَنُوبِ، وَتَدُورُ إِلَى الشَّمَالِ. تَذْهَبُ دَائِرَةً دَوَرَانًا، وَإِلَى مَدَارَاتِهَا تَرْجعُ الرِّيحُ.
7 كُلُّ الأَنْهَارِ تَجْرِي إِلَى الْبَحْرِ، وَالْبَحْرُ لَيْسَ بِمَلآنَ. إِلَى الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي جَرَتْ مِنْهُ الأَنْهَارُ إِلَى هُنَاكَ تَذْهَبُ رَاجِعَةً.
8 كُلُّ الْكَلاَمِ يَقْصُرُ. لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الإِنْسَانُ أَنْ يُخْبِرَ بِالْكُلِّ. الْعَيْنُ لاَ تَشْبَعُ مِنَ النَّظَرِ، وَالأُذُنُ لاَ تَمْتَلِئُ مِنَ السَّمْعِ.
9 مَا كَانَ فَهُوَ مَا يَكُونُ، وَالَّذِي صُنِعَ فَهُوَ الَّذِي يُصْنَعُ، فَلَيْسَ تَحْتَ الشَّمْسِ جَدِيدٌ."جامعه"

ـ ـ ـ 

إن رجوت الغِِني لروحي فسأبحث عن كنزي فى السماء ،
وإن رجوت الغني لإجل الفقير ففي كل زمان يوجد فقراء ،

ـ ـ ـ

وآحده من طبقات المجتمع المرموقه فضلت تكلم معايا كتير ،،

ف الاخر قلتلي 
"ياخريستوفر آنا بتمني من ربنا قنايه(مجري مائي صغير يكون فى الحقول) جمب عشه..مش عايزه قصور"

كنت عايز أقلها .ساهله يا مدام ..
بيعي كل ما لكِ وأعطيه للفقراء..
بس سكت أحسن .. 
قلت ربنا قالها كدا .مش لازم انا اقول..لو عايزه هتعمل كدا.

المال تجربه شديده جداً وصعبه..
حتي وإن خططنا أن كل أموال غنانا سنعطيها للفقراء..
لا ندري كيف ستكون شهوة المال فينا حينما الرب يُعطنا..

علشان كدا انا مش عايز غير خُبزي كفافي وكفاف مراتي وكفاف عيالي ،،
وأدور علي غني الملكوت لإنه الربح الحسن الذي لا يفني ..،

لأني مش هقدر أخدم الاتنين ..
وربنا اللي قال كدا ـ ـ ـ

ـ ـ ـ 

س ـ فاهم حاجه .؟​


----------



## soul & life (26 نوفمبر 2014)

اه فهمت متفقين يعنى 

لو جاتلك فرصة انك تخدم دار ايتام او دار مسنين هتفضل خدمتك تكون فين ؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 نوفمبر 2014)

آيتام ..
كنت كل ما آروح الكنيسه آفضل العب كوره مع آطفال وشباب الجمعيه..
صاحبت منهم شباب كتير..
وفى شباب منهم نابغين علمياً..
لكن تجربتم آقسي ما يكون..
فبحترمهم وبحس بالضعف قصادهم ..،
خصوصا لما اشوف طفل عنده 7 سنين ولا 10 سنين 
وهييقضي كل طفولته وبدايات شبابه ف الجمعيه..!!!

س ـ هل تمنيت أن تعرف ما هو إحساس وما هي نظرة الشحاذ الفقير لنفسه ...؟​


----------



## soul & life (26 نوفمبر 2014)

ساعات كتير بتألم من نظرة الفقرا لما بشوفهم فى اشارات المرور او الميادين وكتير بأعد افكر يا ترى نمط حياتهم بيمشى ازاى وبياكلوا ايه وازااى واحتياجهم لأيه وممكن يكون ليهم طموحات وهتكون ايه؟ الاحتياج صعب اوى وخصوصا اذا كنت عايش فى عالم قاسى الرحمة فيه نادر ان تجدها ..

اذا كنت غنى جدا واتعرض عليك انك تقيم دار ايتام او مستشفى او كنيسة هتختار ايه؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 نوفمبر 2014)

اعمل كنيسه
 و تبقى دار الايتام و المستشفى من خدمات الكنيسه 

نفس السؤال


----------



## soul & life (26 نوفمبر 2014)

اعمل كنيسة ويكون فيها الخدمة خدمة بجد ومن هنا هتكون تساعد الفقرا والايتام والمرضى

نفسه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 نوفمبر 2014)

التلاثه مُنشآت سهل إنهم يكونوا مُنشآه واحده مُجتمعه.،
لكن لو ماديا مش هقدر غير علي واحده 
يبقي كنيسه ..
لإن من خلالها ممكن تحصل أعمال رحمه للآيتام وللي عايزين يروحوا مستشفي
ومن خلالها برضو هنصلي إن ربنا يسدد إحتياجنا للمستشفي ودار الآيتام 
ـ ـ ـ
س ـ لو طلب منك قبول مركز وظيفي كبير جداً.
فى وقت إنك كنت فرحان بحياتك وحاسس إن اللي انته فيه كتير عليك..
تعمل إيه لو جالك الآكتر .هتقبل المركز الوظيفي دا.؟​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 نوفمبر 2014)

بين كل مشاركه ومشاركه دقيقه ...!!
دي أيه الدقه اللي إحنا فيها دي..!​


----------



## soul & life (26 نوفمبر 2014)

كنت موظفة واتخليت عنها علشان خاطر ولادى وجوزى اهم من الوظيفة
فمظنش انى هقبلها مهما كانت انا ام وزوجة ودى وظيفتى ورسالتى فى الحياة 
لكل انسان اولوية ودى اولوياتى

نفسه


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*للأسف هرفض غصب عنى انا بطبيعتى بحب الشغل
بس جوزى صعيدى اوى مش عايزنى اشتغل
 بحجة البهدله فى الشغل
وتلات اولاد واحتمال الرابع  وظيفة ايه بقى  

س
هل بتنظر للأجر المادى ام لنوع الوظيفه ؟*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (26 نوفمبر 2014)

انا الاجر المادي لا يهمني بقدر ما يهمني نوع الوظيفة هل هي تناسبني وتناسب مؤهلاتي وقدراتي الذهنية والجسدية فانا لا انظر للاجر المادي ابدا فالمال ياتي ويذهب لكن نوع الوظيفة هو الاهم هل احس انه بهذه الوظيفة حاقدر اقابل ناس اكتر عددا واحكيلهم اكتر عن خلاص المسيح وعمله الفدائي على الصليب ونشر رسالته المفرحة وهي الانجيل وبالتالي تخلص نفوس كتيرة ام لا
سؤالي هل لك نفس رايي ام لا؟


----------



## تيمو (26 نوفمبر 2014)

يعني وجودك في هذا الشريط أختنا جيسس سليف يجعلني أوافقك الرأي حتى ولو لم أكن موافقك الرأي  نوّرتي ...

بتستخدم نوع شامبو شعر معيّن هههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههه ع حسب يعني استعملت انواع كتير وارتحت مع نوع كويس 
مناسب لشعري 


سؤالي 
ايه الحكمة اللي ساعدتك ف حياتك العملية اوووي ؟؟


----------



## soul & life (26 نوفمبر 2014)

دوام الحال من المحال


بتؤمن بالحظ.؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 نوفمبر 2014)

حظ..!! 

لأ خالص..مش بعترف بشيء إسمه حظ..هذا يُدخلنا نحو عالم التنجيم..!

أؤمن فقط بأن من يزرع لن يحصد غير مازرعه.

س ـ هل تتفق مع المقوله التي تقول "الشيء الذي تخاف من خسارته فلتخسره حتي لا تخاف مُجدداً".؟​​


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 نوفمبر 2014)

*لا لو حسيت انى هخسر حاجه معينه بحاول احافظ عليها على اد ما اقدر 
ولو مقدرتش بكون واثقه ان ربنا هيعوضنى بأحسن منها 

س
هل انت منظم ام فوضوى فى حياتك ككل *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 نوفمبر 2014)

ممممم اعتقد انا نوعا ما فوضاويه فى حياتى--
 يعنى مش منظمه اوى
نفس السؤاااال


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 نوفمبر 2014)

*كنت فوضويه قبل الجواز بعد الجواز بقيت منظمه جدا 
سبحان الله الجواز فعلا 
تأديب وتهذيب واصلاح 
س
هل ممكن فى اوقات بتحس انك لازم تكون قاسى بعض الشئ
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 نوفمبر 2014)

وبعدين من دة علي دة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 نوفمبر 2014)

نفس السؤال


----------



## kawasaki (27 نوفمبر 2014)

*مش عارف مجربتش بصراحه 
حد يسأل*​


----------



## soul & life (27 نوفمبر 2014)

بما انه مفيش سؤال فمش هتكون فى اجابة
س: ساعات بتحس انك مخنوق من كل حاجة ونفسك تطير  وتشوف  العالم من فوق؟


----------



## تيمو (28 نوفمبر 2014)

مخنوق ؟ لا بس أن أكون طاير فوق الكل بحلم فيه كتير، أكتر حلم بتكرر معي، بكون طاير وبسرعة كبيرة وجواتي شعور خوف زي كأني هارب من حدى ...

حد يمتلك موهبة يوسف بتفسير الأحلام ويفسره إلي؟ ههه 

على سيرة الأحلام: عمرك حلمت حلم وتحقق بعد فترة؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 نوفمبر 2014)

احلاااام يقظة كتيييييييير .. لاني انا بحاول احققها 
لكن حلم وانا نايمة وكدة ... كل احلامي مش مفهوووومة خااااالص .. وبتبقى ع فتراااااات بعيدة جدا جدا .. يعني كل فين وفين ... 

سؤالي 
امتى تحسن انك عايز تصرخ بصوووت عالي اووووووي ؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 نوفمبر 2014)

لا مش بيجيني الاحساس دة .. لما بحب اصرخ بتكون آهه مكتومة ..

إيه هي مهراتكـ .. ؟؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (28 نوفمبر 2014)

مفيش غير الرسم
واللي بعدي ؟


----------



## soso a (28 نوفمبر 2014)

i don't know 
hhhhhhhhhh

the same question ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 نوفمبر 2014)

ـ ـ ـ
I see you added fresh touch to your question is that every time it is
. But through a nice European Style
ـ ـ ـ
Q- How frequency of silence within the depths of your heart appears. Through others

ـ ـ ـ​


----------



## soso a (28 نوفمبر 2014)

وقلبناها حصه ترجمه انجليش 
ههههههههههههههههههه

فعلا حبيت اغير 

 

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 نوفمبر 2014)

إذا ما هو السؤال يا بُنيتي .. .!؟

أري تغيير جديد بإنه يبدو وكأنكِ قد أعدمتي "نفسه"

نرآكي أتيتي من غيره . !

س ـ هو "نفسه" فين.؟

​


----------



## soso a (28 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> إذا ما هو السؤال يا بُنيتي .. .!؟
> 
> أري تغيير جديد بإنه يبدو وكأنكِ قد أعدمتي "نفسه"
> 
> ...



اراى ترجمه خاطئه هنا 

لو كان دى ترجمه اللى فوق 
 

نفسه راح يبحث عن نفسه ليته يجدها 

هههههههههههههه

====================


----------



## soso a (28 نوفمبر 2014)

> إيه هي مهراتكـ .. ؟؟



=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 نوفمبر 2014)

كتآبه ، جرافيكس ، تحف ، باركو ، بريك دانس ، تصويب ، 

س ـ ماذا تعني لك مهارتك/مواهبك/إمكانياتك.؟​


----------



## Comment (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*"Translation"*



soso a قال:


> i don't know
> hhhhhhhhhh
> 
> the same question ​





soso a قال:


> وقلبناها حصه ترجمه انجليش
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> فعلا حبيت اغير
> ...






:99:


:36_19_1:


:new4:


:36_19_1:


:36_19_1:


:big61:


:a82:


:282li:


----------



## تيمو (28 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> كتآبه ، جرافيكس ، تحف ، باركو ، بريك دانس ، تصويب ،
> 
> س ـ ماذا تعني لك مهارتك/مواهبك/إمكانياتك.؟​



تعني لي انني شخصية مميزة (يُعجبني بتيمو أنه متواضع عكسي تماماً  )

هل تعتقد أن التواضع قد يُفقدك الكثير من الفرص؟ مثلاً عدم تحدّثنا عن أنفسنا في العمل قد يُفقدنا ترقية لصالح من يُثرثر عن نفسه وإنجازاته؟ أو وقت المقابلة لأننا قد نخجل من التحدّث عن مواهبنا وأنفسنا (وعظمتنا ) قد نفقد الوظيفة؟


----------



## soul & life (28 نوفمبر 2014)

لالا مظنش لانه اذا الانسان كان فعلا صاحب مواهب وامكانيات ومتميز بيعمل بجد
وعمله هو فقط دليل تميزه ومع الوقت حتى اذا ما حكى بيلاقى الكل بيعرف بتميزه 


عشت طفولة سعيدة؟


----------



## gaser2 (28 نوفمبر 2014)

يمكننا أن نقول أنّها طفولة متوسطة السعاده ولكنني سعيد بها فربّما أنّه لم يكن هناكـ أفضل ممّا كان.

لماذا تُحب الكتاب المقدس ؟


----------



## تيمو (28 نوفمبر 2014)

جداً ... طفولة حارات، يعني قضيناها في الحارة نلعب كرة قدم وعلى البسكليت وجلول وسبع حجار ونعمل طيارات ورقية ونطيّرها وألعاب أخرى كثيرة. ولمّا كانت ديما (أحلى بنت بالحارة) تنزل تتمّشى يا سلاااااام  وفي الطفولة الأصغر طمّاي وشرطة حرامي ... ياااه على الحارة كم شكّلت فينا يا سول ، بتعرفي مدرسة بحالها، نمّت شخصياتنا وأثّرت فينا وأثرت من خبراتنا البسيطة في الحياة. سؤالك يحتاج لمجلدات للكتابة عنه 

آسف الآن فقط انتبهت لسؤالك زميلي: لأنه يُشكّل فينا بشكل إيجابي ويبنينا من حيثُ لا ندري ...

لو طلبت منك أن تعبّر بكلمة وحدة عن كل مرحلة من مراحل عمرك.. فكيف ممكن تعبّر عن: الطفولة ـ المدرسة - الجامعة (أو ما يعادلها) - العمل (أو الزواج) - المستقبل؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> جداً ... طفولة حارات، يعني قضيناها في الحارة نلعب كرة قدم وعلى البسكليت وجلول وسبع حجار ونعمل طيارات ورقية ونطيّرها وألعاب أخرى كثيرة. ولمّا كانت ديما (أحلى بنت بالحارة) تنزل تتمّشى يا سلاااااام  وفي الطفولة الأصغر طمّاي وشرطة حرامي ... ياااه على الحارة كم شكّلت فينا يا سول ، بتعرفي مدرسة بحالها، نمّت شخصياتنا وأثّرت فينا وأثرت من خبراتنا البسيطة في الحياة. سؤالك يحتاج لمجلدات للكتابة عنه
> 
> آسف الآن فقط انتبهت لسؤالك زميلي: لأنه يُشكّل فينا بشكل إيجابي ويبنينا من حيثُ لا ندري ...
> 
> لو طلبت منك تعبّر بكلمة وحدة عن كل مرحلة من مراحل عمرك.. فكيف ممكن تعبّر عن: الطفولة ـ المدرسة - الجامعة (أو ما يعادلها) - العمل (أو الزواج) - المستقبل؟



الطفولة ... البراءة ( مرحلة ما قبل المسؤلية)
للمدرسة... التكويين 
الجامعة ... الشباااب والحياااة 
العمل .... الهم ( المسؤلية )
المستقبل .. المجهووووول  

سؤالي 
شايف نفسك اذاي بتحب ؟؟


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

_*مبحبش 
هههههههههههههههههههه
اختصار لكلمة الحياة​*_


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 نوفمبر 2014)

اليوم

س ـ متي تأخذ قرارت بمعزل عن الآخرين.؟​


----------



## soul & life (28 نوفمبر 2014)

لما بحس انى تقيله عليهم او ان روحى هربت منهم 
او اكون منزعجة علشان انزعاجى ميتنقلش ليهم 

يومك كان عامل ازاى


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*مساء الخير على الموجودين 

ولا كأنه جمعه مفيش مدارس احد والكنيسه طلعت الساعه 8 
حاسه ان انهارده الخميس 

س
كنت خايف من مظاهرات انهارده *


----------



## soul & life (28 نوفمبر 2014)

مساءك ورد وياسمين .. نورتى ماريا

قلقت شوية لكن مخوفتش ونزلنا تمشينا بالعربية و الاعلام مرفرفة

نفسه


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *مساء الخير على الموجودين
> 
> ولا كأنه جمعه مفيش مدارس احد والكنيسه طلعت الساعه 8
> حاسه ان انهارده الخميس
> ...



خالص 
كنا فالشغل 
وشغلنا اغانى شعبى 
لو صاحب الورشة شافنا  هيولع فيناااااا
ههههههههههههههه
س
الحياه الروحيه


----------



## soul & life (28 نوفمبر 2014)

إشمعنا ؟!
ههههههههه نشكر ربنا بجاهد بتعلم

راضى عن حالك؟!


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> إشمعنا ؟!
> ههههههههه نشكر ربنا بجاهد بتعلم
> 
> راضى عن حالك؟!



مش راضى
انا جون
هههههههههههه
مش راضى عن حياتى الروحية
بس باقى الدنيا مش فارقة صدقينى 
كله بيروح

حاجة حلوة فحياتك


----------



## soul & life (28 نوفمبر 2014)

يوسف وناردين 

احلامك؟


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يوسف وناردين
> 
> احلامك؟


فى مقوله حلوة بتقول 
يارب اعمل فيا اللى انتا  عاوزه 
بس دخلنى السماء
 
احلامك  :t9::t9::t9:


----------



## soul & life (28 نوفمبر 2014)

هههه هتدخل بإذن المسيح بس افتكرنى هناك 

بحلم ببكرة هادى ورايق على الكل 


لو ورثت مليون  هتعمل بيه ايه؟؟


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههه هتدخل بإذن المسيح بس افتكرنى هناك
> 
> بحلم ببكرة هادى ورايق على الكل
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههه
30:30:30:30:
بس  يجووووووووووو
نفس السؤال علشان نكشف النوايا 
:t30:


----------



## soul & life (28 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههههه أنا فى النواحى المادية فاشلة فشل ذرررريع

الفلوس عندى ملهاش قيمة معايا ممعييش مبتفرقش

لكن ممكن اقسمهم  جزء للكنيسة وجزء لبلدى وجزء لعيلتى

لما بتمسك ورقه وقلم 
اول رسمة تيجى على بالك ترسمها
اول جملة ممكن تكتبها؟؟


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههه أنا فى النواحى المادية فاشلة فشل ذرررريع
> 
> الفلوس عندى ملهاش قيمة معايا ممعييش مبتفرقش
> 
> ...



_*ههههههههههههههه
وانا ويايا بعيش
ايو انا عارف المبداء دا
اول رسمة  مبعرفش
هههههههههههههه
الجملة بقى بتكون حسب
يعنى لو بحب 
بكتب كلام رومانسى حلو
لو تعبان بكتب دينى 
وممكن لو بسمع  ترنيمة 
اكتب عليها


موهبتك *_​


----------



## soul & life (28 نوفمبر 2014)

الكتابة ههههه مش بناضل بتعلم لالا
بكتب نثر وخواطر 

س: نفس السؤال 
اتمنالكم سهرة سعيدة وتصبحون على ألف خير


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

_وانتى من اهله
انتى اسعد
مع السلامة باى باى
ههههههههههههههه
لسا بتعلم
فالكتابه
اكتر حاجة بتحبها ؟؟؟_​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههه
> وانا ويايا بعيش
> ايو انا عارف المبداء دا
> اول رسمة  مبعرفش
> ...



ملآحظ إنك مبقتش وياك بتعيش لوحدكـههه

بقيتـ..، عآيشـ،,..،معآآنآ..:Love_Letter_Open:

منـ..,ور..

س ـ إنت بتكب ليه لوحدك.؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ملآحظ إنك مبقتش وياك بتعيش لوحدكـههه
> 
> بقيتـ..، عآيشـ،,..،معآآنآ..:Love_Letter_Open:
> 
> ...



ايه يا عم دخلته المخبريين دى
انتا مراقبنى ولا ايه
ههههههههههههههه
تقدر تقول ظرووووووف:t30::t30::t30:
س 
عامل ايه فالجو دا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> ايه يا عم دخلته المخبريين دى
> انتا مراقبنى ولا ايه
> ههههههههههههههه
> تقدر تقول ظرووووووف:t30::t30::t30:
> ...



ربنا معاك ويقويك..

انا مش عامل فيه حاجه دا هو اللي مبهدلني عمايل ههه 

بس نُشكر ربنا برضو عمايل حلوه 

س ـ إيه اللي بيزئتت الوآحد..؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ربنا معاك ويقويك..
> 
> انا مش عامل فيه حاجه دا هو اللي مبهدلني عمايل ههه
> 
> ...



بص معلشى اصلى تعليم مجانى
فانا هرد عليك  انتا قصدك فرحان يعنى
صح
الفرح الصح بيكون فوجود ربنا فحياتك وفقلبك
وانا عشت الفترة اللى فاتت دى حزين لانى مكنتش قريب منه
عشت ويا الخنازير بمعنى اصدق
بس عن تجربه 
العيشة معاه  حلوة اوووووووى
ايه اكتر وقت بتكون فرحان فيه 
؟؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 نوفمبر 2014)

من يُشعرك بالفرح يُشعرني أيضا بالفرح.

وفعلاً صدقت الي بيعيش معاه ...،

بيعيش أحلي علاقة محبة دائمة للمُنتهي وبتحتوي الروح للأبد.ـ

س ـ ازاي بتعبر لربنا عن محبتك ليه.؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> من يُشعرك بالفرح يُشعرني أيضا بالفرح.
> 
> وفعلاً صدقت الي بيعيش معاه ...،
> 
> ...



هو مش  محتاج
حاجة غير  انك ترفع قلبك قبل لسانك 
دور عليه وهو هيجيبك 
لانه يخرج لاجل الضال ويجده

هو عاوزك  وبيحبك  
دى الفكرة اللى هتخليك تتكلم معاه
اخر مرة كلمته


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 نوفمبر 2014)

مش فى وقت مش بكلمه .،

هو اللي مش بيبطل كلام وتعزيه معايا .،

من كُتر تعزياته بقيت شايفه قُصادي طول الوقت.،

س ـ حآسس إنو مستني يشوف ثِمار مُعينه مِنك.؟


​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> مش فى وقت مش بكلمه .،
> 
> هو اللي مش بيبطل كلام وتعزيه معايا .،
> 
> ...



اكيد 
لانه محتاج ثمار من كل واحد فينا 
بس انا تعبه اوووووووى
مكان بتحبه


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*بحب اووووووووووى اقعد قدام البحر 
اى اى مكان فى خضرة 
امنية بتتمناها لحد غالى عليك ؟؟؟*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بحب اووووووووووى اقعد قدام البحر
> اى اى مكان فى خضرة
> امنية بتتمناها لحد غالى عليك ؟؟؟*​


هى بنوتة
بتمنالها  ربنا يفرح قلبها
وينور عيونها
ويديها  حد كويس  
واشوفها فرحانه دايمآ 

امنيه لاى حد
غير امنيه اللى فوق :t30::t30:


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 نوفمبر 2014)

اممممممم اتمنى لكل حد حزين وفاقد معنى السعادة المسيح يدخل قلبه ويبقى فرحان مهما كانت ظروفه

كلمة تقولهالى ايه ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 نوفمبر 2014)

أنت جميل خالص.،!!

س ـ كلمه متقولهاليش.؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 نوفمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههه .. صباح الخير اولا 
كلمة مش اقولهالك .. مش فاهمة السؤال ههههههههههه 

بس ممكن اسأل غيره .. 

بتبدأ يومك اذاااااي ؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عادةً ببدآه بصبآح الخير بردو .،!

س ـ آنا فاهم السوآل ممكن مسألش غيره.؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 نوفمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههههه لا مش ممكن 

لو انهاردة مسموحلك تكتب كلمة ع اكبر لوحة اعلانات ف بلدك .. 
تكتب ايه ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 نوفمبر 2014)

dont loَ.oَk tْo me

س ـ لو مسموحكلك تكتب كلمه فى سرك تكتب إيه.؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 نوفمبر 2014)

من لا يحب لم يعرف الله لان الله محبة 

عندك هدف ليومك انهاردة ،؟


----------



## soul & life (29 نوفمبر 2014)

صباح الخيرات والبركات 

اها عندى هدف ومهمة رسمية النهاردة السبت اليوم العالمى بالنسبة ليا  بيكون مضغوط اوى سوق ومراجعة على ما سبق وطبخ وكل مع بعضه فمن ناحية اهداف اليوم فهى لا تعد ولا تحصى ههههه

اخر حلم حلمته كان ايه؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 نوفمبر 2014)

آخر حلم حلمته آني كنت بحلم .!

س ـ هل أصبحت مستمتع بحياتك اليوميه وما يجري فيها.؟​


----------



## soul & life (29 نوفمبر 2014)

طالما مش فى ايدى التغيير فلازم أتأقلم واحاول اكون سعيدة
كل لحظة بتمر علينا واحنا بخير وكل احبابنا بخير وسعادة فهى فى حد ذاتها سعادة

لو معاك ورقة وقلم 
اول حاجة هتكتبها ايه؟
واول رسمة ممكن ترسمها ايه؟


----------



## روزي86 (29 نوفمبر 2014)

هكتب اسم يسوع

وهرسم ورده

وانت؟


----------



## soul & life (29 نوفمبر 2014)

اول رسمة برسمها بتكون حواجب وعيون ههههه
او شجرة او صليب

ودايما لو سرحت وفى ايدى قلم ومعايا ورقة بكتب ايه بحبها
اله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيه نقوم ونبنى .

س: تعتقد فى حاجة اقوى من الحياة و الموت ؟؟


----------



## johna&jesus (29 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> اول رسمة برسمها بتكون حواجب وعيون ههههه
> او شجرة او صليب
> 
> ودايما لو سرحت وفى ايدى قلم ومعايا ورقة بكتب ايه بحبها
> ...


ايه حلوة اوووووى
مش عارف 
بس اعتقد ان الموت  يستحق المعاناة اكتر من الحياة 

س ــ  الموت ايه هو


----------



## soul & life (29 نوفمبر 2014)

محطة بنوقف عندها بنفارق الناس وبتكون للمؤمن بداية لحياة ابدية مديدة حياة فى السما
س: ليه كل المفروض مرفوض ؟!


----------



## johna&jesus (29 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> محطة بنوقف عندها بنفارق الناس وبتكون للمؤمن بداية لحياة ابدية مديدة حياة فى السما
> س: ليه كل المفروض مرفوض ؟!



ههههههههههههههههههههه
دى ممكن نسائل فيها منير 
:99::99:
ايه رايك فالمحكمة النهاردة ؟؟؟


----------



## soul & life (29 نوفمبر 2014)

مهتمتش  اوى .. مجرد بس عرفت الحكم لانه الامر محسوم ده راجل عنده80 سنة منتظرين الحكم عليه هيكون ايه؟؟؟ او هنستفاد ايه لو اتحبس كام سنة
مفرقتش معايا كتير !

متفاءل؟!


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*مُتسائل هل آنا مُتفائل

س ـ بتحس ساعات إنك عايز تنام فى غير آوقات نومك الطبيعيه.؟*​


----------



## soul & life (29 نوفمبر 2014)

اها احيانا

بتتغلب على افكارك السلبية ازاى؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 نوفمبر 2014)

بالنوم

س ـ هل تكتشف مُميزات فطريه فى أطفالك..هل تُحفزها إيجابياً.؟​


----------



## روزي86 (29 نوفمبر 2014)

اممممممم لما يكون عندي اطفال هقولك ههههههههه

وانت؟


----------



## soul & life (29 نوفمبر 2014)

اها بحاول انمى معاهم موهبتهم واشجعهم 

اسعد اوقاتك؟


----------



## روزي86 (29 نوفمبر 2014)

لما بكون لوحدي وبكلم ربنا

نفسك في ايه في السنه الجديدة؟


----------



## تيمو (29 نوفمبر 2014)

نفسي أربح المليون ... وراح أدي نصهم لِ soul ههههه

مشتاقينلك يا روزي ... فين الغيبة؟ خطبتي اتزوجتي هاجرتي ؟

بتصدقوا الدعايات والإعلانات يالي بتطلع بالتلفزيون؟ وإيه أحلى دعاية شوفتها؟


----------



## soul & life (29 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههههه هلوص فيهم ومش هعرف اعمل بيهم ايه
مش بحب مشاهدة التلفزيون يعنى بزهق منه بسرعة فمش هقدر احدد 

تحب تهاجر؟؟؟


----------



## جيلان (29 نوفمبر 2014)

لا .. اسافر فسح وارجع مصر تانى

ايه اكتر مكان فى العالم تحب تروحه ؟


----------



## soul & life (29 نوفمبر 2014)

اليونان ..أسبانيا

اذا اختلفت مع شخص رد فعلك بيكون ايه؟


----------



## جيلان (29 نوفمبر 2014)

لو حاجة علمية بتناقش لو حاجة اجتماعية غالبا بكبر دماغى

اكتر حاجة مجنونة نفسك تعملها ؟


----------



## soul & life (29 نوفمبر 2014)

هههه كتير نفسى اطلع رحلات فى كل محافظات مصر واتجول بين الشوارع
اتفرج على الناس بيعيشوا ازاى وخصوصا الارياف
واللف العالم كله  وده بالنسبة لحياتى جنان

بتحبى تقرأى فى اى مجال؟


----------



## جيلان (29 نوفمبر 2014)

كله بس الاكتر أثار

احساسك ايه بعد براءة مبارك =D  ؟


----------



## soul & life (29 نوفمبر 2014)

محبطة

تعتقدى هتحصل حاجة جديدة؟ ثوار تانى ومظاهرات؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*هتحصل مظاهرات على الضيق 
بصراحه وانا معاهم 


س
حاسس ان البلد اتغيرت *


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 نوفمبر 2014)

ويرالسؤال ؟؟؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*هل حاسس ان البلد اتغيرت *


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 نوفمبر 2014)

لا ومش هتتغير يمكن في شويه مشروعات 
بس المشكله ان الشعب ده يهوي انه يبقاله فرعون يتحكم يه وحتي السيسي هيفضلوا يعظموا فيه لحد ما يبقي دكتاتور
ولا عمره الشعب ده هيتغير الا للاسواء 
وانت ؟؟ رايك ايه


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*سوسو نفسه ومارتينا وانت رأيك ايه  
شكلك سوسو متنكره ههههه 

رأى زى رأيك بالظبط الفساد والمحسوبيه زى ما هو 
والكلمه اللى بيقولها لنا اصبرو شويه وتعبنا من الصبر
 والصبر نفسه اشتكى مننا 

س
هل بتحب تتفرج على برامج التوك شو واى برنامج فيهم *


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 نوفمبر 2014)

لا بصراحه اصبحت بترفعلي ضغطي
هههههههههههههههه لا انا وسوسو من محافظتين غير بعض
انا بس مبعرفش اسال 
عموما ايه رايك في السيسي


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههههه
 لا انا عارفه انك متنكره برضه 

*لسه مشوفتش منه الحاجه
 او االقرار اللى يخلينى اقوله 
ضربة معلم لسه مشفتوش
بس منتظره لانه مفيش قدامنا غيره 

س
رايك ايه فى مشروع قناة السويس الجديد  
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 نوفمبر 2014)

حلو علي المدي البعيد 
رايك في اللي بيحصل من الوزرا ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*مفيش جديد من حد
 الظاهر اننا اتعودنا على كده 

س
شايف مين من الوزرا المفروض يمشى بقى كفايه *


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 نوفمبر 2014)

كلهم 
بلا اي استثناءات 
كلهم مقرفين وردودهم الاعلاميه هبله 
اكتر وزير شايفه يستحق مكانه؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*وزير التموين شويه مش اوى برضه  

س

مين اكتر واحد بيستفزك بردوده *


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 نوفمبر 2014)

وزير الصحه ساعه ما المستشفي فتحت غظب عن القضاء وهو بمنتهي البرود نعملهم ايه 
كنت هتنقط 
س\ ايه اغبي حاجه سمعتها من مسؤل


----------



## johna&jesus (29 نوفمبر 2014)

هما مقلوش حاجة مش مستفزة 
 الجو عامل ايه معاك


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

حر برد نار 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
عندكم مطر ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> حر برد نار
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> عندكم مطر ؟



ياررررررررررررررريت
نفسى اعزل لحد اليكس 
علشان اعيش الشتاااااااااا
نفس السؤال
:99:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 نوفمبر 2014)

يوم الاثنين كنت لابس بلوفر وفانلة قطن مخمل وجاكيت 
ثقيل بيدفي كويس 
بعد ساعة ونصف 
وصلت المرج الجديدة خلعت الجاكت 
وكمان ربع ساعة خلعت البلوفر تاني يوم الصبح لبست صيفي هههههه
اية احساسك لو نزل تلج قدام بيتكم وملا كل منطقتكم ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 نوفمبر 2014)

طبعاً يبقا حلمي إتحقق لو حصل كدا..

مش هبطل تصورير
ومش هبطل مُجسمات تلجيه
 ومش هبطل أحدف أي حد معدي بكومه فى دماغينو .ف دماغه يعني.
وهعمل بيات شتوي .فى كومات التلج..

س ـ آقصي إرتفاع سكني طلعت ليه.؟
​


----------



## soul & life (30 نوفمبر 2014)

أنا بالسادس عايشة 
لكن طلعت للدور الثانى عشر

تحب تعيش فى الادوار المرتفعة ولا بتخاف؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 نوفمبر 2014)

كلمة الآدوار العاليه دي وحدها بتدروخني..

بس سآعآت بتجنن وبطلع لإدوار مُرتفعه جداً
 وأعيش شعور الوقوف علي أي حافه من خلال وضعيات مُعينه ..
(مع الحذر الشديد)...
شعور لا يوصف مع شخص يكره المرتفعات جداً.
آقصي إرتفاع 30 طابق فى رحله.

س ـ بتحب الزهور .؟



​


----------



## soul & life (30 نوفمبر 2014)

السكن فى الادوار المرتفعة متعة 

بحب الزهور جدا جدا جدا

اجمل ما فى الطبيعة !!


----------



## tamav maria (30 نوفمبر 2014)

منظر الجبال والشلالات 

اي نوع من الورود تحب​


----------



## soul & life (30 نوفمبر 2014)

بحب  كل الانواع  الاكتر اوى الياسمين والفيوليت 


تحب تعيش فى جزيرة معزولة عن الناس ؟؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 نوفمبر 2014)

*بحب الهدوء بس مش لدرجه دى 

س
اكتر حاجه مفتقداها فى حياتك *


----------



## soul & life (30 نوفمبر 2014)

الصداقة

بمناسبة الصداقة خلينى احسدكم شوية هههه
س: عندكم اصدقاء وبتشوفوا بعض كل اد ايه؟؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 نوفمبر 2014)

*لا احسدى براحتك 
عندى صديقتين بس كل واحده مشغوله فى بيتها 
وواحده فيهم اتجوزت  من شهرين كده 
ساعتها اتجمعنا احنا التلاته واستعدنا زكرياتنا
 من بعد الفرح ما شوفتش حد 
ممكن تليفونات احيانا مش كتير برضه 

س
مين ممكن تحكى له مشاكلك مع اسرتك *


----------



## soul & life (30 نوفمبر 2014)

لا مبحكيش انا كتومة  

الاصدقاء احيانا بيكونوا اقرب من الاخوات صح ولا غلط؟


----------



## روزي86 (30 نوفمبر 2014)

اه صح 

ايه اكتر شئ جرحك؟


----------



## تيمو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

الجروح بتلتئم مع الزمن ، وتبقى الذكرى والدرس يالي بنتعمله من هلترجمة ...

شخصيتك مغامرة ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 نوفمبر 2014)

اووووووووووووي جدا خاااااااالص ..

سؤالي 

اكتر مشهد ف فيلم اثر فيك ؟؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 نوفمبر 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> اووووووووووووي جدا خاااااااالص ..
> 
> سؤالي
> 
> اكتر مشهد ف فيلم اثر فيك ؟؟



هههههههههه مبتفرجش على افلام
كنت فى الطفولة والمراهقة وثانوى
بعد كدة مبتفرجش

بس الفيلم اللى اثر فيا فيلم الام السيد المسيح

كل ما اسمعه
احزن على نفسى 


ايه طريقة مذاكرتك المفضلة ؟


----------



## تيمو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

بحب أكتب وأخربش يعني بالورقة والقلم ... وعادة بزهق بسرعة، فبرجع الدراسة من الوحدة الأولى ، فتلاقيني حافظ الوحدة الأولى متل اسمي وباقي الوحدات من الذاكرة هههه

بتحب أفلام الآكشن أو الرومانسية أو المبنية على قصة حقيقية؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 نوفمبر 2014)

احط الترابيزة او ( الطرابيزة ) بين قوسين منضدة ...
احط عليها الاتي 
بالترتيب .. الكتاب المقدس حبة من صور القديسين .. وبعجهم كبشة اقلاااام ملونة .. 
 واحط ع جنب حبة اقلام رصاص باني بحب اكتب بالرصاص جدا 
وعندي كتيب صلوات صغنن .. والملازم وكشكول اكتب فيه 

اعمل كوباية ( كوفي ميكس ) لو مافيش يبقى نسكافيه بنيدو .. او كريمر لو صياااام 

اقرأ ف الكتاب المقدس واكتب الاية البونبوناية اللي طلعتلي .. 
واكتب اسم شفيع المادة .. وارشم الصليب واذاكر بقى.. 
ممكن بقى اعمل ايه ؟؟  لو بذاكر حاجة فيها رياضة اشغل اغاني او ترانيم .. 

لو حاجة فيها حفظ كتير يبقى هدوووووء .. 

بحب اذاكر بالكتابة كمان اوووووووي .. بس كدة 
دي بعض طقوووس المذاكرة بتاعتي .. 

سؤالي ..
بتحب القراءة ؟؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> بحب أكتب وأخربش يعني بالورقة والقلم ... وعادة بزهق بسرعة، فبرجع الدراسة من الوحدة الأولى ، فتلاقيني حافظ الوحدة الأولى متل اسمي وباقي الوحدات من الذاكرة هههه
> 
> بتحب أفلام الآكشن أو الرومانسية أو المبنية على قصة حقيقية؟



بحب الافلام الاجتماعية جدا اوووووي خاااالص .. وبعدها االرومانسية ( عشق لا ينتهي ) 
وبعدها القصص الحقيقية 

مش بحب الاكشن والرعب واكتر ما اكرهه الافلام اللي فيها دم كتيييير وتقطيع وقتل .. بكرهها جدا اوووووي ..

انواع الموسيقى اللي بتسمعها ؟


----------



## تيمو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

ما فيه نوع معيّن إنما إجمالاً ما بحب الشرقي بتاتاً وتحديداً العود ...

أما من الموسيقيين فبموت بعمر خيرت ، ياني ، موتسارت ، أردني اسمه زيد ديرانية... وبحب بعض المقطوعات الموسيقية النتفرقة من هنا وهناك...

هاي إهداء إلك، ولكل من يدخل الشريط.

[YOUTUBE]uHf4A6kMqhM[/YOUTUBE]

راح أعيد سؤالك: بتحب القراءة ؟ وأكتر الكتب بتجذبك؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> ما فيه نوع معيّن إنما إجمالاً ما بحب الشرقي بتاتاً وتحديداً العود ...
> 
> أما من الموسيقيين فبموت بعمر خيرت ، ياني ، موتسارت ، أردني اسمه زيد ديرانية... وبحب بعض المقطوعات الموسيقية النتفرقة من هنا وهناك...
> 
> ...




حلوووووووة اوووووووووي بجد بعشق النوع ده من المعزووووفااااات وخصوصا لو الدنيا هدوووووء ..


انا مجنونة قراءة بحبها اوووووووي .. 
اكتر الكتب بتشدني .. الروايااااات لانها مش بتحسسني بالملل وخصوصا لو مش رواية هايفة لا ليها مغزا وهدف واضح ولو كاتبها من المثقفين بيبقى ماليها بكم من المعلوومات كبيييير ف يبقى بتتعلم حاجة وبتكتسب معلومات وف نفس الوقت بتستمتع بقصة . وبتشغل  خيالك بتبقى بالنسبالي امتع من مشاهدة فيلم ..

سؤاالي 
ايه اكتر حاجة بتستمتع بيها ف حياتك ؟


----------



## تيمو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

بالإضافة لأكل اللبنة وشرب الشاي  بحب أقعد على التلفزيون وأمسك الريموت وأقلّب بالقنوات بدون متابعة اشي معيّن  

كل اشي بعمله بستمتع فيه: بستمتع بالقراءة، بستمتع ألعب مع ولاد خواني، بستمتع لما أروح تخييم في الصحراء، بستمتع لمّا بكون بحل لغز أو أستنتج أمور وتكون صح بحس ساعتها قدراتي التحليلية شغّالة صح .. بس احلى اشي بجد هو يالي كتبته بأول سطر  

أكتر فكرة مجنونة خطرت على بالك؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 نوفمبر 2014)

*لا الحمدلله انا عاقله 
فمعنديش افكار مجنونه
س
نفس السؤال (سوسو وحشتنى بصراحه) *


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

ههههههههههه
بلاش لاني نفذتها
واللي بعدي ؟ظ


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

لا  مفيش حاجة لسااااااااا
حاجة لما بتفتكرها بتفرح


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

شخص مش حاجه 
(....)
فرصه ضيعتها وندمت عليها ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

مندمتش على حاجة
مقولة لابونا داود بتقول
حتى الخسارة عندنا مكسب
لان كل الاشياء تعمل  معآ للخير
حاجة اتمنيتها


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

ممم اتمنيت كتير صدقني 
وانت ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ممم اتمنيت كتير صدقني
> وانت ؟



كتير
برضو
والكتير دا فى حاجة ممكن نعرفها ؟؟؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

اه بص انا وانا في ثانوي كان نفسي ابقي مهندسه جبت في تانيه 90 كملت علمي رياضه ومجبتش مجموع حلو اتضافوا علي بعض بقيت 85و6 من عشره 
وده يستحيل يدخلني هندسه كمان كان نفسي اتعلم بيانو بس صوابعي صغيريين ومش رفييعين فصعب اتعلم بيانو 
كنت هبله ايام ثانوي وكنت معجبه بحد وكان نفسي جدا اني اتجوزه دلوقتي لما بفتكر بقول ايه الهبل اللي كنت فيه ده 
وانت بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 نوفمبر 2014)

منورين ... كوليكومو .. ​
حدش مشغول آلبآل.حدش فى عندو سؤآل..!​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

ههههههههههه 
في سؤال فوق صدقني
هههههههه
امنيات ليك وتقولهالنا لو امكن ؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> اه بص انا وانا في ثانوي كان نفسي ابقي مهندسه جبت في تانيه 90 كملت علمي رياضه ومجبتش مجموع حلو اتضافوا علي بعض بقيت 85و6 من عشره
> وده يستحيل يدخلني هندسه كمان كان نفسي اتعلم بيانو بس صوابعي صغيريين ومش رفييعين فصعب اتعلم بيانو
> كنت هبله ايام ثانوي وكنت معجبه بحد وكان نفسي جدا اني اتجوزه دلوقتي لما بفتكر بقول ايه الهبل اللي كنت فيه ده
> وانت بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟



بِما أن س لا يساوي ص إذا ص تكون علي خط التماس برا الدائره..

​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> اه بص انا وانا في ثانوي كان نفسي ابقي مهندسه جبت في تانيه 90 كملت علمي رياضه ومجبتش مجموع حلو اتضافوا علي بعض بقيت 85و6 من عشره
> وده يستحيل يدخلني هندسه كمان كان نفسي اتعلم بيانو بس صوابعي صغيريين ومش رفييعين فصعب اتعلم بيانو
> كنت هبله ايام ثانوي وكنت معجبه بحد وكان نفسي جدا اني اتجوزه دلوقتي لما بفتكر بقول ايه الهبل اللي كنت فيه ده
> وانت بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟



طبعآ بعد امنيت انى اظبط حياتى الروحية 
واهلى يكونو حواليا بسلام
بتمنى بيت صغير  
يكون كله سلام
على فكرة  الحب عمره مكان هبل 
الحب داحاجة متلاقيهاش عند اى حد اصلآ
ربنا ميز ولاده بالحب
وطالما هو  مشى 
يبقى هو الخسران
وانتى اكيد هتلاقى حد كويس 
يفرح قلبيك 
ويكمل معاكى  باقى حياتيك
انما بقى لو على هندسة
فكويس 
انيك ملحقتيهاش

اكتر حد بيفرحك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> طبعآ بعد امنيت انى اظبط حياتى الروحية
> واهلى يكونو حواليا بسلام
> بتمنى بيت صغير
> يكون كله سلام
> ...



Y*o*U

بِجد..

س ـ آكتر حاجه بتفرحني هيا إيه.؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> طبعآ بعد امنيت انى اظبط حياتى الروحية
> واهلى يكونو حواليا بسلام
> بتمنى بيت صغير
> يكون كله سلام
> ...


لا بالعكس انا فرحانه جدااااااااااا 
بان التلات امنيات دول محصلوش بسبب دخولي كليه قليله اتعلمت الرسم واتقنته وبشتغل فيه ( صحيح شغلي علي قدي لسه ) 
بس انا فرحانه اني بعمل الحاجه اللي  بحبها 
والشخص اللي اتكلمت عنه انا وهو مش شبه بعض حتي 
فدي نعمه من ربنا اصلا ( ان لم يعطيك ما تريد فهو سيعطيك افضل مما تريد )
بالنسبه لموضوع الحب ثقتي انه هيبعت الللي يستاهله 
 اعز اصحابي اكتر حد بيخليني مبسوطه 
وانت مين اللي بيعرف يفرحك ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> Y*o*U
> 
> بِجد..
> 
> س ـ آكتر حاجه بتفرحني هيا إيه.؟​



لو انا  يبقى مش هتكمل  يومين تلاته كدا
:smile02:smile02

اعتقد العشرة مع ربنا 
س
اكتر حاجة بتفرحك بجد


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2014)

*والنعيمة منورين 
انا داخلة اغلس بس 
واقولكم متعملوش حسابى معاكم 
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> لا بالعكس انا فرحانه جدااااااااااا
> بان التلات امنيات دول محصلوش بسبب دخولي كليه قليله اتعلمت الرسم واتقنته وبشتغل فيه ( صحيح شغلي علي قدي لسه )
> بس انا فرحانه اني بعمل الحاجه اللي  بحبها
> والشخص اللي اتكلمت عنه انا وهو مش شبه بعض حتي
> ...


يوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه
نشكر ربنا  كتيرررر اوى بجد 
وكلهم منتشريين
هههههههههه
بجد  ناس كتير 
كفايه انى اشوفهم مبسوطيين دابيفرحنى 
السؤال 
ايه اكتر حاجة بتضيقك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *والنعيمة منورين
> انا داخلة اغلس بس
> واقولكم متعملوش حسابى معاكم
> :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​



إطلعي برا يا تلميذه يا فاشله..ld:

وآنا هقدم فيكيِ شكوي للمديره بأنك بتيجي تفرقعي متفرقعات ف الدرس . بس..:vava:​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *والنعيمة منورين
> انا داخلة اغلس بس
> واقولكم متعملوش حسابى معاكم
> :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​



هش من هناااااااااااااااااا:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> لا بالعكس انا فرحانه جدااااااااااا
> بان التلات امنيات دول محصلوش بسبب دخولي كليه قليله اتعلمت الرسم واتقنته وبشتغل فيه ( صحيح شغلي علي قدي لسه )
> بس انا فرحانه اني بعمل الحاجه اللي  بحبها
> والشخص اللي اتكلمت عنه انا وهو مش شبه بعض حتي
> ...



ي أستاذه دا توبيك إسمه كل واحد يسأل المدعو عليه اللي بعده سؤال..مش موضوع تعبير.!:vava:!​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> يوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه
> نشكر ربنا  كتيرررر اوى بجد
> وكلهم منتشريين
> هههههههههه
> ...


الاحساس بالعجز مميت
وانت ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> الاحساس بالعجز مميت
> وانت ؟



كدا إنتي تلميذه نجيبه ومطيعه ..:94:​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> كدا إنتي تلميذه نجيبه ومطيعه ..:94:​


انا ارغي براحتي يااستاذ انت 
ههههههههههههههههههه 
:nunu0000:
منوره يا رورو


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 نوفمبر 2014)

!sory guys!

:ab9::ab9::ab9:​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ا
> 
> كدا إنتي تلميذه نجيبه ومطيعه ..:94:​



انتا جاى تصحح ولا ايه ؟؟؟
متجاوب يا مسترررررررررر
:close_tem:close_tem


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> انتا جاى تصحح ولا ايه ؟؟؟
> متجاوب يا مسترررررررررر
> :close_tem:close_tem



سوف آترككم تناقشون ما بدآناه من جديد فى هدوء يا بُني..فلنُكمل الحِصِهْ..:08:


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> سوف آترككم تناقشون ما بدآناه من جديد فى هدوء يا بُني..فلنُكمل الحِصِهْ..:08:



جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوب
متسبناش وتمشى احج انتااااااااا
ايه اكتر  حاجة بتحبها:t25::t25:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

حساه هرب من السؤال 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> حساه هرب من السؤال
> ههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههه

معندناش رجاله بتهررررررررررررررررب
ld:ld:
انتى مجوبتيش ليه ؟؟؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

اجاوب علي انهي سؤال ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> اجاوب علي انهي سؤال ؟



مش فاكر
اسائلى انتى بقى


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

شفيعك مين ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> إطلعي برا يا تلميذه يا فاشله..ld:
> 
> وآنا هقدم فيكيِ شكوي للمديره بأنك بتيجي تفرقعي متفرقعات ف الدرس . بس..:vava:​


​


"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ​






johna&jesus قال:


> هش من هناااااااااااااااااا:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


*كلكم علياااااااااا 
ولا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه 
ld:ld:ld:ld:*​


مارتينا فوفو قال:


> منوره يا رورو


*ده نورك يا حبى 
ايون كده 
شوفتوا البناويت كيووت ازاى :t25:*​​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 نوفمبر 2014)

رجعنا للدوشه تاني ..

هسوا بقا وذاكروا وإنتو سآكتين..الله


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

انتي يا انستني اللي عسل 
ولازم يترحب بيكي معلش هما بس كانوا قالبينها فصل
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> شفيعك مين ؟


امى العدرا
الملاك ميخائيل
مارجرجس
مارمينا
ابو سيفين
البابا كيرلس
تماف ايرينى
كلهم حبيبى 
حدث لن تنساه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

حاضر يا مستر هنذاكر في هدووووووء


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> رجعنا للدوشه تاني ..
> 
> هسوا بقا وذاكروا وإنتو سآكتين..الله



*لا انا بحب الدووووشة 
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:
*​


مارتينا فوفو قال:


> انتي يا انستني اللي عسل
> ولازم يترحب بيكي معلش هما بس كانوا قالبينها فصل
> هههههههههههههههههههه


*النبى انتى اللى عسل 
بعد انستى دى هههههههههههه 
كل الناس بتقولى يا انسة 
مش عارفة العيب فيا ولا فى مين :smile02*​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *كلكم علياااااااااا
> ولا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه
> ld:ld:ld:ld:*​
> 
> ...



معلشى يا عم ايوووووووووووووووبld::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههه ليه بس احنا غلطنا فيكي ولا انتي مدام واحنا منعرفش 
اصلي مش متابعه يا بتي اعذريني العتب علي النظر 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> معلشى يا عم ايوووووووووووووووبld::gy0000::gy0000:


:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:​


مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه ليه بس احنا غلطنا فيكي ولا انتي مدام واحنا منعرفش
> اصلي مش متابعه يا بتي اعذريني العتب علي النظر
> ههههههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لا انا فرحانة بيها احياه النيعمة :t25:
لا اغلطى انتى ع طول وملكيش دعوة *
:smile02:smile02​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههه
هروح اقول لجوزك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب مش حد فيكم يغمزلي ولا يضربني بحاجه 
الله
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:​
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا انا فرحانة بيها احياه النيعمة :t25:
> لا اغلطى انتى ع طول وملكيش دعوة *
> :smile02:smile02​



حاسس بمصيبة جيالى يالطيف يالطيف :smile02:smile02


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههههه هتضربك الحق اجري


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> هروح اقول لجوزك
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طب مش حد فيكم يغمزلي ولا يضربني بحاجه
> ...



لا عادى عادى هى كدا كدا
هتطلق قريب
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
علي ايدينا انا عارفه 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> علي ايدينا انا عارفه
> هههههههههههههههههه



الزوار  بقو 7
ياخوفى ليكون  واحد منهم
اصلى طول عمرى بتمنى اوفق راسين فالحلال
ههههههههههههههههههههه:gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

تتخيل اه 
ههههههههه 
المشكله في حاجه انها لو اطلقت هتفضالنا ساعتها هتيجي تضربنا 
وتبقي مورهاش غيرنا


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> تتخيل اه
> ههههههههه
> المشكله في حاجه انها لو اطلقت هتفضالنا ساعتها هتيجي تضربنا
> وتبقي مورهاش غيرنا



على فكرة 
المشكلة اننا  بوظنا الموضوع
مش مهم هىتطلق 
المهم الموضوع مش يبوظ
دا ملكيه عامة
واحنا هنطرد
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

مطرودين نظرا لتبويظ اللعبه 
ههههههههههههههههههه 
طب سؤال موقف حسيت بايد ربنا فيه معاك ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> مطرودين نظرا لتبويظ اللعبه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> طب سؤال موقف حسيت بايد ربنا فيه معاك ؟


الزوار بيزيدوووووووو
ههههههههههههههههههه
كتير
كل حاجة اتمنيتها  ومجتش 
وعرفت بعد كدا انه احلى حاجة انها مجتش
نفس السؤال


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

بحس بايده كل يوم 
بتحب الحيوانات ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> هروح اقول لجوزك
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طب مش حد فيكم يغمزلي ولا يضربني بحاجه
> ...


*حبيبتى افوفو 
عاتى اوقات بيقولوهالى وانا معاه 
متعووووووود 
*​


johna&jesus قال:


> حاسس بمصيبة جيالى يالطيف يالطيف :smile02:smile02


:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:


johna&jesus قال:


> لا عادى عادى هى كدا كدا
> هتطلق قريب
> هههههههههههههههههههههه


*عارف اللى فيها اااانت 
هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> بحس بايده كل يوم
> بتحب الحيوانات ؟



اه بس متعاملتش معاهم
ههههههههههههه
الجو عامل ايه عندكووووووو


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

برد حر نار 
هههههههههههههههههههه
( في عضو تالت مع الزوار هههههههههه )
المفروض روك يعملنا نسبه بنجبله ناس المنتدي اهه 
الجو عندكم في مطر ولالا ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> برد حر نار
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ( في عضو تالت مع الزوار هههههههههه )
> المفروض روك يعملنا نسبه بنجبله ناس المنتدي اهه
> الجو عندكم في مطر ولالا ؟



برد حر نار
هههههههههههههههههه
لا لسا
بتتمنى حاجة لما الدنيا بتمطر


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

بتمني ان اسرتي تفضل بخير 
وبس 
وانت ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

لا مش بتمنى 
معندكيش كليه الصبح؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

عندي بامانه 
بس نمت في النهار فمش عارفه انام 
وانت ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> عندي بامانه
> بس نمت في النهار فمش عارفه انام
> وانت ؟



لا 
بس هقوم انام 
ههههههههههههه
سهرة سعيدة
وربنامعاكى بقى ويبعتليك حد يكمل معاكى


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههه باي


----------



## تيمو (1 ديسمبر 2014)

هو فين السؤال؟

كم كاسة مي بتشرب باليوم؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (1 ديسمبر 2014)

ف الشتا قليل اووووووووووووي .. مع انه غلط 
لكن ف الصيف كتيييييييير ..

مش بحسب بصراحة 

سؤالي 
ايه حالتك النفسوية حاليا ؟؟


----------



## gaser2 (1 ديسمبر 2014)

جيده إلى حدٍ ما.

ما هو طعامكـ المُفضَّل ؟


----------



## soul & life (1 ديسمبر 2014)

بحب الاسماك 

الى اى مدى الاكل مهم عندك؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 ديسمبر 2014)

gaser2 قال:


> جيده إلى حدٍ ما.
> 
> ما هو طعامكـ المُفضَّل ؟



ممنوع عليك دخول التوبيك دا إلا بعد وصول ألف مشاركه و 3 مليار نقطه,,:smil13:

س ـ إيه اللي دخلك منطقه فيها حظر تجول.؟​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> بحب الاسماك
> 
> الى اى مدى الاكل مهم عندك؟



بكون ف حالات مُعينه ..
وقت إكتئابي صراحه بتفش أكل بدون وعي .. 
من غير ما احس أن رغبتي توقفت عن طلب الطعام..!!!

لكن حياتي كوتيره عامه
 غير مُحب للأكل..
وجبه يوميه أستمر عليها يومان
 وممكن أكتر حسب الحاله يردو..:fun_oops:​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (1 ديسمبر 2014)

فين السؤال ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 ديسمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> فين السؤال ؟



راح يدور علي إجابه *.!:love34:!.*

س ـ سؤآل آيه .؟​​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (1 ديسمبر 2014)

التوبيك مش المفروض يبقي في اسئله


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 ديسمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> التوبيك مش المفروض يبقي في اسئله



أعتقد التوبيك دا ياخد رقم قياسي ف موسوعة غينيس

 بسبب إنه أكتر توبيك فيه آسئله حضرتك*.!:shutup22:!.*

إتفضلي نقي تشكيلة الإسئله التي تحوز علي ذوقك الفني الرفيع واسئلي ما تشائين.

س ـ إنتو هتفضلوا ولا مروحين.؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (1 ديسمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههه الله يخليك
مروحين 
وانتوا ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 ديسمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه الله يخليك
> مروحين
> وانتوا ؟



علي وشكـ.،،

س ـ ماذا تفعل إن لم تجد شيء تفعله.؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (1 ديسمبر 2014)

العادي ان عندي شئ اعمله علطول 
بس لما بفضي برسم اي حاجه في وشي
وانت ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 ديسمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> العادي ان عندي شئ اعمله علطول
> بس لما بفضي برسم اي حاجه في وشي
> وانت ؟



لآ آنا برسم ع الفوتوشوب مش عا وشي ..

س ـ ماذا تعني لك كلمة "تقاليد".؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (1 ديسمبر 2014)

تقاليد المجتمع
تعني غباء وسطوه هبله وبعد عن ربنا 
وانت ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 ديسمبر 2014)

الأخذ بأي تقليد والتفكير فيه وتحليله ومن ثم تحديد اقباله ام تجاهله ..


اكتب لينا معجزة حصلت معاكـ .. .
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 ديسمبر 2014)

كُنت أعمي والآن أبصر

س ـ ماذا تعني لك كلمة "محبه".؟​


----------



## soul & life (2 ديسمبر 2014)

الله محبة .. لو مقدرتش احب كل الناس اكيد يبقا مش بنت ربنا ولا اعرف معنى المحبة

من اين تشرق شمس حياتك؟


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (2 ديسمبر 2014)

تشرق شمس حياتي من محبة الله من كل اعماقي ومن كل جوارحي ومتى ما وصلت للمحبة الكاملة الذي لا يبلغها احد لاننا كلنا خطاة واولهم انا اكون بنت لربنا يسوع المسيح بحق وتلميذته بكل جدارة وهذا منية وشهوة قلبي تحقيقه وهدف حياتي كلها
اتوافق معي في هذا الراي؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 ديسمبر 2014)

أوفقك الرأي طبعاً سيدتي ..

س ـ يا تري مين اللي بعدي .؟​


----------



## تيمو (2 ديسمبر 2014)

عمك الحج تيمو ...

بتحب تحكي اشي لتيمو  ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 ديسمبر 2014)

بحب إحكي آشياء مو إشي واحد.

س ـ هل تُحب الخروج فى فصل الشتاء فى الليل المُتأخر.؟​


----------



## تيمو (2 ديسمبر 2014)

لا ... بالشتا بحب (كنكنة) البيت ...

لو فيه شغلة بتحب تذكر حالك فيها بشكل مستمر، فما هي؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 ديسمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> لا ... بالشتا بحب (كنكنة) البيت ...
> 
> لو فيه شغلة بتحب تذكر حالك فيها بشكل مستمر، فما هي؟



يعني إيه !:shutup22:!​


----------



## تيمو (2 ديسمبر 2014)

طيب صدقني ده عربي هههه

يعني قصدي:
is there anything u always remind urself with?


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 ديسمبر 2014)

أه فهمت عليكْ

وحدتي . بذكر حالي فيها دايماً إني مش وحيد.

 س ـ بتحب الطببيعه الجبيله .؟​


----------



## تيمو (2 ديسمبر 2014)

نعم جداً ... بحب الجبال والبيئة الصحراوية ... 

أحلى ما فيك؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (2 ديسمبر 2014)

مفيش 
واللي بعدي ؟؟


----------



## soul & life (2 ديسمبر 2014)

بعتقد التلقائية والعفوية 

الى أن تأتى نفسه الاصليه اسمحولى اقولكم ^_^ نفسه


----------



## تيمو (2 ديسمبر 2014)

كلي على بعضي حلو ههههه

بتعمل إعادة تدوير للملابس؟


----------



## soul & life (2 ديسمبر 2014)

اها كتير ( ساعات بأعد افنن وادخل لمسات بسيطة تجدد من الشكل )
كمان انابتعب اوى فى شراالملابس بختارها بعناية وبعد لف ههههه فمش بستغنى عنها بسهولة

بيكون فى علاقة بينك وبين الاشياء سواء اماكن اغراضك الشخصية ؟؟


----------



## تيمو (2 ديسمبر 2014)

مش عارف لو ده ممكن يكون علاقة. بس لو حبيت بلوزة مثلاً بفضل ألبسها لتخرب ، ولو حبيت قلم بحب أكتب فيه ، بس مش عارف ده اسمه إيه 

عندك قيم معينة نشأت عليها؟ وبتحب ولادك (أو المستقبليين) يتعلموها؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (2 ديسمبر 2014)

حريه الفكر والصراحه 
وانت ؟


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (2 ديسمبر 2014)

القيم والمبادئ الدينية المسيحية ومعتقداتنا الشرقية المواظبين عليها حتى في بلاد الغربة 
وانت كمان؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 ديسمبر 2014)

*الارتباط بالكنيسه والاحتماء بربنا وده عودناهم عليه 
واتمنى لما يكبرو ميتغيروش ولا يبعدو عن حضن الكنيسه 
وبعلموا اولادهم  زى ما علمناهم 

س
هل مره فزت بجايزه *


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (2 ديسمبر 2014)

كتير لاني من محبي الانشطه 
انا طالعه مرتين التالته علي الجامعه في الشطرنج وكنت في كورال الكنيسه 
واللي بعدي ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 ديسمبر 2014)

يس

عمرك جبت لنفسك هدية ؟؟
​


----------



## soul & life (3 ديسمبر 2014)

لنفسى هههه لا خالص محصلتش

لما بتحب تشترى هدية اول حاجة تفكر فيها بتكون ايه؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 ديسمبر 2014)

حقيقي كونك تهدي نفسك على نجاح معين حققتيه دي ليها تأثير إيجابي جدا .. انتي بس جربي 


بفكر في افضل هدية للشخص اللي ههديه 


شئ بتحتاجه وعندك امكانية انك تجيبه .. وشئ عايزة لكن صعب الحصول عليه ايا كان السبب ؟؟

​


----------



## soul & life (3 ديسمبر 2014)

بحتاجه وعندى امكانية الكتب  عموما اكتر حاجة بحب اشتريها 

الشىء اللى عاوزاه وصعب احصل عليه انى اللف دول العالم بحب التجول واشوف الاثار واتعرف على الحضارات

لو انت ماشى فى الشارع ولقيت بيبى لوحده بيعيط هتتصرف ازاى؟


----------



## تيمو (3 ديسمبر 2014)

ممكن آجي معك سول لأنو عندي نفس الرغبة ههه

ده أكبر كابوس يمكن يصير مع أي شخص أو شخصة ... يمكن بتصل مع الشرطة ..

شو رأيكم بالمثل القائل: هم البنات للممات؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 ديسمبر 2014)

*
مثل اثبت فشله فى بنات دلوقت احسن من مليون راجل 
وبتشتغل وتصرف على اهلها  حتى عندنا فى صعيد مصر 
واللى طلع المثل ده متخلف وجاهل 
س
هل اوقات بتحس نفسك فضولى (حشرى) *


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 ديسمبر 2014)

ايوة هههههههههههه


+ نفس السؤال هههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (3 ديسمبر 2014)

لا
اطلاقا 
ببعد بقدر الامكان عن الصفه دي
واللي بعدي كم مره كنت عاوز تبتدي حياتك من الاول ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (4 ديسمبر 2014)

كل يوووووووووووووووم  
نفس السؤال


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2014)

*كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر 

لو رجعت بيك السنين لورا
ايه اول حاجة هتعملها ؟؟؟*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 ديسمبر 2014)

ياااااااااااااااااااااااه
كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
اولها انى مش هعرفيك
هههههههههههههههههههه
نفس السؤال


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااااااه
> كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> اولها انى مش هعرفيك
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> نفس السؤال


*:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:
ع فكرة نفس ذات الشعور :smil15::smil15:

*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:
> ع فكرة نفس ذات الشعور :smil15::smil15:
> 
> *​


فين السؤال :smil15::smil15:


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> فين السؤال :smil15::smil15:


*السؤال السؤال يابت يا رورو السؤال :t9::t9::t9:*
*لو حد رخم كل ما يكلمك يقولك هشش 
هتعمل فيه ايه :smil15:*​


----------



## soul & life (4 ديسمبر 2014)

ههشه زى ما بيهشنى هههه

س:  اجمل حلم حلمته ؟


----------



## تيمو (4 ديسمبر 2014)

فيه أحلام كتير جميلة بحلم فيها، ومرات أزعل لمّا أصحى من غير ما أعرف نهاية الحلم هههه

مرات بتحلم وبتكون عارف بالحلم إنك بتحلم؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 ديسمبر 2014)

مره وحده حصل ده
وانت ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 ديسمبر 2014)

*اه اوقات بتحصل 

س
هل مره حلمت حلم جميل ولما صحيت كنت تتمنى انه يكون حقيقه *


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 ديسمبر 2014)

كتييييييييييييييييييييير 
وانت ياللي بعدي ؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 ديسمبر 2014)

يس ..

 رأي الآخرين فيك..  دة شئ يهمك؟؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 ديسمبر 2014)

مش دايما ومش الكل
بس بحب نوعا ما ان القريبيين مني يشجعوني


----------



## +ماريا+ (5 ديسمبر 2014)

*نسيتى يا مارتينا تقولى واللى بعدى 

فى ناس رايها مهم جدا فى حياتى  لكن الباقى مش مهم 

س
مين اكتر واحد رأيه مهم جدا عندك 
*


----------



## تيمو (5 ديسمبر 2014)

أهلي

يالي هتجاوب وراي: إنت شمّالي أو يمّيني ؟؟ يعني تكتب بإيدك الشمال أو اليمين؟


----------



## soul & life (5 ديسمبر 2014)

ههه يمينية لكن جالى فترة وانا صغيرة كنت بستطيع الكتابة والاكل بالشمال
ماما عودتنى على اليميين كانت متصورة انه لو استمريت شمالوية خطى هيكون ردىء
حاليا ممكن اكتب بالشمال لكن خط وحش خالص

اذا واجهتك مشكلة من اول شخص تحكى له؟


----------



## تيمو (5 ديسمبر 2014)

هههه حلم كل طفل أن يكون شمّالي 

أهلي بشكل عام، ما فيه بيناتنا أسرار وكل مشاكلنا كلنا بنعرفها ... 

لو حسيت بضييق، كيف بتتصرف؟


----------



## soul & life (5 ديسمبر 2014)

بسمع موسيقى و بصمت اصلا بكون غير قادرة على الكلام

نفسه


----------



## تيمو (5 ديسمبر 2014)

هاي الموسيقى أهديتها قبل فترة لمارتينا ... وبهديها إلك ، هي لموسيقي أردني اسمه زيد .. والموسيقى اسمها زينة.

[YOUTUBE]3WyNOCM7Vkc[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WyNOCM7Vkc


----------



## soul & life (5 ديسمبر 2014)

تسلم تيمو .. فين الاجابة والسؤال ههههه


----------



## تيمو (5 ديسمبر 2014)

لما أشعر بالضييق ... بضل أحكي وأعيد وأزيد بالأمر يالي مضايقني وبعدين بروح بنام 

بتفكر بحاجة قبل ما تنام أو بتنام على طول؟


----------



## soul & life (5 ديسمبر 2014)

لا بفكر وبعدين وإذ بفجأة هههه انااام نوم عمييق
وكأنه اصابتنى حالة اغمااء

كيف تجدد نشاطك؟


----------



## تيمو (5 ديسمبر 2014)

بعطي لحالي وقت خاص وببعد عن أغلب الناس ... 

لو لقيت مصباح علاء الدين ، ما هي الثلاث أمنيات يالي بتطلبها منه؟


----------



## peace_86 (5 ديسمبر 2014)

مليار دولار .. القدرة على الاختفاء.. القدرة على الطيران..


لو عندك مليار دولار... إيش راح تعمل فيهم؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (5 ديسمبر 2014)

*دا انا ساعتها هعمل ولا حاجه 
ممكن اتبرع لاى حد محتاج الفلوس دى 

نفسه   (فينك ياسوسو )
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 ديسمبر 2014)

مش محتاجاهم بظن لو معايا المبلغ ده هوزعه علي اللي حوليا 
يكفيني بس تمن فتح مرسم ومزرعه صغيره مليانه شجر 

ايه احلي حاجه شفتها في حياتك ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 ديسمبر 2014)

احلى حاجة شوفتها وبحب اشوفها كتير هي السعادة في عيون احبابي

كام شخصية جواكـ .. ؟؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 ديسمبر 2014)

جويا بمعني ايه ؟ 
الحب لو قصدك المحبه فدول كتير غالبا كل اللي اعرفهم 
لو الحب التاني فاظن سؤالك فيه خلل لانه المفروض واحد ولا ايه ؟ 
جاوب انت طيب يااللي بعدي


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 ديسمبر 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> مليار دولار .. القدرة على الاختفاء.. القدرة على الطيران..
> 
> 
> لو عندك مليار دولار... إيش راح تعمل فيهم؟



ههههه

لو كنت بتختفي وبتطير راح تحصل علي اكتر من مليار !*.*!:new8:!*.*!​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 ديسمبر 2014)

الإنسان ممكن يمتلك شخصيه غضوبه أحيانا . ورومانسي أحيانا . وهاديء أحيانا . 

بطبيعتنا مُتقلبي المزاج . مش بنثبت علي حاجه فتره طويله ..

س ـ أطول فتره فضلت زعلان ومضايق فيها.؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 ديسمبر 2014)

بعد ثانوي يمكن لمده سنتين 
واللي بعدي ؟؟


----------



## soul & life (6 ديسمبر 2014)

مش عارفة اد ايه الوقت ممكن بتعايش وبحاول اعمل نفسى مبسوطة

هتروح الكنيسة بكرة؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (6 ديسمبر 2014)

اتمني ذلك .. صلولي اني تيجي لي الفرصة اعرف اروح براحتي الكنيسة .

اللي بعده نفس السؤال


----------



## soul & life (6 ديسمبر 2014)

الرب يتمجد فى حياتك ويدبر امورك وتقدر تروح قريبا

بإذن يسوع هروح

س: ايهما اكثر الما الفقر برضا ام الغنى بتعاسة؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 ديسمبر 2014)

دا سؤال ميقدرش يجاوب عنه غير الفقير برضا والغني بتعاسه ..

ع فكره السؤال اللي قبله كنت هجاوب واقول .

"انا روحت الكنيسه إمبارح وأعترفت وإتناولت واتكلمت مع أبونا كتيييير" 

س ـ متي وصلت لقمة سعادتك..؟​


----------



## تيمو (6 ديسمبر 2014)

لما اتعرفت عليك افتراضياً 

أقصى فترة زمنية ضليت فيها صاحي؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 ديسمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> لما اتعرفت عليك افتراضياً
> 
> أقصى فترة زمنية ضليت فيها صاحي؟



يا بكآآآش ...*!:new6:!*

اكتر من تلات آيآم .. وقضيتهم وسط "الذره" ليل نهار . 

س ـ أكتر فتره زمنيه ضليت فيها نايم.؟
​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (6 ديسمبر 2014)

تقريبا 8 ساعات  
نفسه


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 ديسمبر 2014)

14 ساعة

مشروبك المفضل ؟؟

​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (6 ديسمبر 2014)

الشاي ..

نفسه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 ديسمبر 2014)

الكوفيمكس 
غنوتك المفضله


----------



## joeseph.jesus (7 ديسمبر 2014)

لما النسيم .. محمد منير 

نفسه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 ديسمبر 2014)

علي صوتك  منير 
ايه اكتر موقف حلو عدي عليك في 2014؟


----------



## soul & life (7 ديسمبر 2014)

كنت فى كابوس وصحيت منه واتمنى مدخلش فيه تانى ابدااا

بتعترف كل اد ايه واعترافك فيه كلام كتير ولا مختصر؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (7 ديسمبر 2014)

بعترف كل يوم للرب يسوع .
كلامي بيبقي علي حسب اليوم نفسه 

نفس السؤال


----------



## soul & life (7 ديسمبر 2014)

بعترف لأبونا بالكنيسة كل فترة طويلة للأسف واتمنى انى اقدر انتظم فى الاعتراف اكتر من كده

لما بتكون اعد فى بيتك لوحدك فى هدووء بتكون مستمتع بالجو ده ولا بتكون مدايق لانك لوحدك؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (7 ديسمبر 2014)

انا بحب اكون لوحدي عشان اقدر اصلي لربنا 

رحت الكنيسة اليوم ؟


----------



## soul & life (7 ديسمبر 2014)

اها روحت   كان ليا فترة مروحتش و علشان النص مليون  ههههه

اجمل ترنيمة بتحب تسمعها ايه؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (7 ديسمبر 2014)

ترنيمة ماتأخرش قرارك , فاديا بزي

كل ده عشان النص مليون 

ايه اكثر اية بتحبيها في الكتاب المقدس


----------



## soul & life (7 ديسمبر 2014)

لتكن يدك لمعونتى 
إله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبنى
كان الله مع يوسف فكان رجلا ناجحا

بتصلى من الاجبية؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (7 ديسمبر 2014)

مش كل الاوقات 
نفس السؤال


----------



## soul & life (7 ديسمبر 2014)

بحاول انتظم فى صلاة الاجبية 

اكتر امنية تتمنى تحققها فى السنة الجديدة


----------



## joeseph.jesus (7 ديسمبر 2014)

المحبة و السلام تعم العالم كله

ايه اللون المفضل ؟


----------



## soul & life (7 ديسمبر 2014)

اكثر الالوان اللى بحبها  البنى 
الرمادى 
الازرق

اجمل مافى الطبيعة؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (7 ديسمبر 2014)

البحر 

الاكلة المفضلة لديك ؟


----------



## soul & life (7 ديسمبر 2014)

اممم بحب السمك والبيتزا وورق العنب 

صايم صوم الميلاد ولا لا؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (7 ديسمبر 2014)

للاسف لا 
نفس السؤال


----------



## soul & life (7 ديسمبر 2014)

صايمة 


بتقتنع بعقوبة الاعدام ؟ وايه اكتر جريمة تستحق عقوبتها الاعدام؟


----------



## تيمو (7 ديسمبر 2014)

عقوبة الإعدام صعبة ، مجرد التفكير إنو ممكن أكون من المؤيدين لها بتخليني بجد في حيرة ... ما بين ضرورة تواجد هذه العقوبة وخصوصاً لمن يستبيح أعراض وحياة الآخرين، وما بين الدول التي تستغل هذه العقوبة للتخلص من معارضيها بشكل بشع .. أعتقد أن الإعدام هو عقوبة على أن المجتمع فشل في خلق مجتمع سوي ، وهو بمثابة الحكم الجماعي على الأنظمة التعليمية التي فشلت في أداء رسالتها ... 

الصراحة سؤال صعب ولكنه مهم، وخصوصاً إنو علت الأصوات بالأردن لإرجاع هذه العقوبة بعد كثرة حوادث القتل بدون أسباب مؤخراً في الأردن. وكوني جاي علبالي أسمع رأيي الأغلبية وخصوصاً المسيحية ، فياريت يالي بعدي تجاوب على نفس السؤال مع التوضيح ...


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 ديسمبر 2014)

ـ ـ ـ
مش مع الإعدام بأي شكل من الأشكال .مع الحبس مدي الحياه لكن الإعدام لأ.

أعتقد الحبس مدي الحياه أصعب..

ممكن الحبس يخلي الُذنب يعود لصلاحه..
لكن إعدامه يجعلنا بلا رحمه ونأخذ حياة بشر مهما أخطأ فالرب من سيُدينه.

ليس معني كلامي عد المعاقبه..لكن بأي شيء إلا الإعدام .إننا نُنهي علي خلاصه .

فى حين أن الرب قادر ان يجعل منه إناء مختار له ..

بولس شوف قتل كام وأضهطد كام ..
 لو هو فى عصرنا دلوقت مكنش هيكون ليه فرصه يبقي بولس 
لأنه كان سيُعدم لو ألقي القبض عليه.

يهوذا ما كان الرب سيعدمه لولا عدم نفسه .بل كان سيتركه ليُقرر حياته .

مُجرد رأي شخصي .

ـ ـ ـ

س ـ لو طُلب منك تتخذ قرار عالمي كل الدول هتسمع ليه .. |ايه القرار| .؟​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 ديسمبر 2014)

ـ ـ ـ
مش مع الإعدام بأي شكل من الأشكال .مع الحبس مدي الحياه لكن الإعدام لأ.

أعتقد الحبس مدي الحياه أصعب..

ممكن الحبس يخلي الُذنب يعود لصلاحه..
لكن إعدامه يجعلنا بلا رحمه ونأخذ حياة بشر مهما أخطأ فالرب من سيُدينه.

ليس معني كلامي عد المعاقبه..لكن بأي شيء إلا الإعدام .إننا نُنهي علي خلاصه .

فى حين أن الرب قادر ان يجعل منه إناء مختار له ..

بولس شوف قتل كام وأضهطد كام ..
 لو هو فى عصرنا دلوقت مكنش هيكون ليه فرصه يبقي بولس 
لأنه كان سيُعدم لو ألقي القبض عليه.

يهوذا ما كان الرب سيعدمه لولا عدم نفسه .بل كان سيتركه ليُقرر حياته .

مُجرد رأي شخصي .

ـ ـ ـ

س ـ لو طُلب منك تتخذ قرار عالمي كل الدول هتسمع ليه .. |ايه القرار| .؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 ديسمبر 2014)

اذيكم جميعااا اولا .. 
سؤال صعب لاني بتحير فيه اوووووووي 
اولا لان ذي ما مابستحملش او بيدخل عقلي اصلا ان يبقى في انسان قصاده انسان ويقتله 
يعني انا عموما افضل سجن مدى الحيااااة ... لكن اعدااام ما بقدرش اتخيلها وكأني بقطع ع اللي هيعدم فرصة التوبة او انه يرجع .. لو انا مش بتقبل فكرة القتل .. الاعدام هو قتل ولكن تحت صورة قانونية 

اوقات كتيرة بسمع اهالي الناس اللي اتقتلوا وعما بيقولوا النار اللي جوانا مش هتهدا غير لما يعدموا القاتلين ويكون مصيرهم الموووت بردو بعذرهم لان الوجع كبير 
اوقات تانية بقوول اللي اني شفت بعيني ناس مسحيين ولادهم اتقاتلوا وقاللوا ربنا يسامحهم ويهديهم 

الحيرة كبيييييرة اووووي وانا مش من مؤيدين فكرة اني اعدم... بعتبره قتل بشكل اخر 
ممكن سجن مدى الحيااااااة .. 

سؤالي 
بتحس انك منسي اوقات ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 ديسمبر 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> سؤالي
> بتحس انك منسي اوقات ؟




كتييييييييييييير :smil13:


عمرك حسيتي بالظلم او الاضطهاد ؟؟
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 ديسمبر 2014)

قليل جدا 
وانت ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 ديسمبر 2014)

*اوقات بحس انى مظلومه 
لكن مش بعقدها كلها حاجات بسيطه 

س
هل انت حاسس جدا يعنى ممكن تزعل بسهوله من اى موقف *


----------



## soul & life (10 ديسمبر 2014)

حساسة اه .. بس مش من النوع اللى بيحبكها يعنى بعدى كتير و لو زعلت بيكون من جوايا


فى اشخاص ممكن ميبقاش فى بينك وبينهم خلاف لكن فى جفاء وبعد وتلاقيهم اخدوا جانب منك مع نفسهم .. الاشخاص دى بتتصرف معاهم ازاى فى العيد وراس السنة بتتصلى ولا بتتظرى اتصالهم ؟؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 ديسمبر 2014)

سلام المسيح معكي .
كل سنة وانتي طيبة 
انا بتصل ايوه بالناس حتي لو مااتصلوش بيا 

نفس السؤال


----------



## soul & life (10 ديسمبر 2014)

لو ناس متعودة اتصل بيهم بتصل لو مش متعودة اتصل فمش بتصل

اسوء صفة فى الاشخاص ممكن تزعجك وتخليك مش قادر تتعامل معه سواء سيدة او رجل؟؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 ديسمبر 2014)

الخيانه و الغدر .

تحضيراتك ايه للعيد ؟


----------



## soul & life (10 ديسمبر 2014)

تحضيراتى  شاقة جدا  اولا بيكون فى توضيبات للبيت بحب اقلب كيان البيت واعيد ترتيبه من اول وجديد  عادة متعبة اوى بس مبحسش بالعيد غير لو عملت كده ... بننزل نشترى لبس العيد  كله ده بالتوازى مع ضغط ساعات المذاكرة لانه بنطلع من العيد بعده بأيام بندخل على امتحانات نصف العام

فى ناس ممكن نتكلم معاهم تشعر انك تعرفهم من زمن وترتاح ليهم جدا
وناس تانية ممكن قلبك ينقبض وتشعر انه شخص مختلف عنك تماما وصعب تتفقوا ؟
بتحصل معاك ولا عادى مبتفرقش؟!


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 ديسمبر 2014)

ايوه  بتحصل معايا وبقدر اعرف الناس دي من شكلها :9
 نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## soul & life (10 ديسمبر 2014)

أنا عندى مشكلة فى الحكاية دى ممكن من اقفل من شخص ومعرفش اتعامل معه من قريب او بعيد من نظراته وتصرفاته قلبى ينقبض منه 
وناس تانية ارتاحلها واحس انى بعرفها من زمن واكون بطبيعتى وعفويتى جدا معاهم
مبعرفش امشى امورى هههه

مشروبك المفضل؟؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 ديسمبر 2014)

الشاي

انت متفائل ولا متشائم؟


----------



## soul & life (10 ديسمبر 2014)

واثقة فى ربنا ومش قلقانة من شىء

بتحب عملك او دراستك؟؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 ديسمبر 2014)

ايوه بحب شغلي جدا 
نفس السؤال


----------



## soul & life (10 ديسمبر 2014)

كنت ... وبفضل مهنة المعلمة لو الظروف سمحت وفكرت فى العمل مرة تانية  هتكون اول مهنة افكر فيها


هواياتك لها علاقة بمهنتك؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 ديسمبر 2014)

لا مالهاش اي علاقة خالص 

ايه هوايتك المفضلة ؟


----------



## soul & life (10 ديسمبر 2014)

بسمع موسيقى وبحب القراءة جدا وبكتب خواطر .. نثر  قصص قصيرة


فكرت تعمل مشروع صغير مع نفسك؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 ديسمبر 2014)

فكرت بس مانفعش , محتاج مجهود كبير مني غير راس المال ..
احب مكان اليكي ؟


----------



## soul & life (10 ديسمبر 2014)

بحب البحر 

تحب الاعمال اليدوية ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 ديسمبر 2014)

مش قوي 
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## soul & life (10 ديسمبر 2014)

بحبها جدا وكنت افتكر زمان طول الاجازة الصيفية بعمل حاجات جميلة جدا

لو كنت مضطر تتعامل مع انسان مستفز فى تصرفاته ممكن تواجهه وتقوله انت مستفز ولا بتتصرف ازاى؟


----------



## تيمو (10 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكلتي ملامحي بتفضحني ، يعني لو كنت مش طايق شخص ما ببان علي  وبالعادة الشخص المستفز بجد بستفزني وبنرفز (بعصّب) منه ، لذلك بفضل أتجنبه ....

ما هي قراراتك للسنة الجديدة؟ تغيير عادة، تبني عادة ... إلخ؟


----------



## soul & life (10 ديسمبر 2014)

انا كمان بيبان عليا فلذلك بفضل تجنبه تمامااا

قررت اكون اكثرنشاطا اكثر اهتماما بنفسى يعنى على اد مهقدر  الاستسلام لعادات سلبية امر مخيف لانه بيسرق منك عمرك وبيدمر الشخص نفسيا مع الوقت اتمنى يكون العام القادم اقدر اغير 

طقوسك ليلة رأس السنة؟


----------



## تيمو (10 ديسمبر 2014)

إحنا بالعادة بنسهر على الكنبة club ، وبكمّل السهرة في التخت club هههه بالعادة بروح للصلاة ، بعض الكنائس بتعمل صلاة ... بس أول يوم سنة لازم نعمل غدا فاخر 

بتابع توقعات السنة الجديدة متل ماجي فرح وغيرها؟


----------



## soul & life (10 ديسمبر 2014)

اه بتابع مجرد اطلاع مش اكتر من كده

مين حريص تقوله كلسنة وانت طيب ليلة راس السنة ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 ديسمبر 2014)

انا 
نفس لسؤال ؟


----------



## تيمو (10 ديسمبر 2014)

عيلتي ... وعنا عادة أن نضيء جميع أنوار البيت بحدود الساعة 11:50 ليلاً ونتركها لعشر دقائق بعد لساعة 12 ، وبنعيّد على بعض وبنكمّل نومة ...

بتحب السنوات الفردية أم الزوجية؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 ديسمبر 2014)

الزوجية 

نفس السؤال؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 ديسمبر 2014)

مش فارقة ..


شئ ايجابي يشغل تفكيرك  ؟؟
​


----------



## تيمو (12 ديسمبر 2014)

أسس لعمل إجتماعي وتطوعي يعمل فرق في المجتمع ... 

واللي بعدي يا ترى شاغل تفكيره إيه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 ديسمبر 2014)

YOU 

وواحد تآني..

مش عايز أسأل دلوقت .

س ـ تفتكر ليه .؟​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 ديسمبر 2014)

أكيد لسبب ..  : )

قدّم نفسكـ في سطرين ؟

​


----------



## soul & life (14 ديسمبر 2014)

+Sameh+ قال:


> أكيد لسبب ..  : )
> 
> قدّم نفسكـ في سطرين ؟
> 
> ​



حرام عليك يا سامح قفلت اللعبة ههههه محدش عاوز يعرف نفسه

أنا التى كانت طفلة ومازالت بقايا الطفولة بداخلها  وصارت آنسة بعدما تعلمت كيف تكون كما تحب أن تكون وأصبحت امرأة ناضجة تعيش الحياة وتتعلم منها وتعلم فيها.

س: ما هى اصعب واشد الضيقات من وجهة نظرك ؟؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (14 ديسمبر 2014)

اصعب شدة انك تكون بتقراء او بتذاكر والنور يقطع
نفس السؤال


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> حرام عليك يا سامح قفلت اللعبة ههههه محدش عاوز يعرف نفسه
> 
> أنا التى كانت طفلة ومازالت بقايا الطفولة بداخلى وصارت آنسة بعدما تعلمت كيف تكون كما تحب أن تكون وأصبحت امرأة ناضجة تعيش الحياة وتتعلم منها وتعلم فيها.
> 
> س: ما هى اصعب واشد الضيقات من وجهة نظرك ؟؟



مممممممممممممممممم
اصعب و اشد الضيقات لما تقع فى اقل مشكله و تكون بعيد عن ربنا 
ساعتها حتى لو مشكله صغيره خااالص بتحس انها مصيبه سوده وواقعه ملهاش حل ---
نفس السؤااال


----------



## soul & life (14 ديسمبر 2014)

اولا ولكم سرجيوس خطوة عزيزة هنا 

بعتقد اصعب شدة  هى المرض ....

ما هو الشىء الذى ينقصك وتتمنى امتلاكه ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 ديسمبر 2014)

كيآني..

س ـ ما الشي الذي تفكر فيه دون إرآده.؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 ديسمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> كيآني..
> 
> س ـ ما الشي الذي تفكر فيه دون إرآده.؟​




_مفيش حاجة معينه :08:

حاجة نفسك تحققها قبل ماتخلص السنة دي ؟
_​


----------



## soul & life (14 ديسمبر 2014)

رضا ربنا وولادى

س: بتعرف تعمل كنترول على افكارك؟ يعنى تحدد تفكر فى ايه ومتفكرش ى ايه؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 ديسمبر 2014)

آبقي مآشين كدآ يآ "soul" >>يرضيكي آبقي مآشين ..!

إحنآ نقدر نعمل كنترول علي آفكار مُعينه آه .
 لكن كتفكير فهو شيء لايُمكن أن تمنعي نفسك عنه.

لكن حينمآ تُريدي تمنعي فكر مُعين من أن يُعشش فى العقل ستمنعيه
 لكن لا يُمكنك منعه من التحليق خلفك.

س ـ هل لديك آفكار جنونيه مشروعه لديك ومُحرمه من الآخر.؟​


----------



## soul & life (14 ديسمبر 2014)

اهااااااا لدى لدى 

ممكن تكون مقتنع بحاجة اوى  واراء الاخرين يخلوك تتراجع عن اقتناعك ده؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 ديسمبر 2014)

يبقا آنا آصلاً مكونتش مُقتنع م الأول..!

س ـ قنآعآتك الشخصيه سببتلك مشآكل كبيره قبل كدا.ـ إعطنا مثال.؟​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (14 ديسمبر 2014)

ايوه ,,

المثال مش هينفع اقوله 

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 ديسمبر 2014)

أيوه ههه

المثال مش هينفع أقوله ههه

س ـ مش هينفع تقوله ليه.؟​


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 ديسمبر 2014)

*
مش عايزه اقول ....قناعتى كده 
اقول ايه بس الاول :smile01

س
فضل ايام على نهاية السنه دى ايه اللى بتفكر فيه 
يعنى بتفكر فى انجازاتك ولا فى فشلك 
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 ديسمبر 2014)

أنسي ما هو وراء وأمتد إلي ما هو قُدام 

منوره "مآريآ"..،

مُفتقدينكـ،،

س ـ أيه اللي بيتغير ف الدُنيا مع أول لحظات السنه الجديده.؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2014)

*مع بداية السنة بتبقى خارج من السنة اللى قبلها 
رامى كل حاجة وراك بدأ بداية جديدة 
فى كل حااجة بعلاقتك بربنا _ بالاشخاص 
بتبص للدنيا بنظرة مختلفة 
دى بالنسبة ليا واكيد بيختلف مع غيرى  
كلمة تقولها لحد معين فى بداية السنة الجديدة ؟؟
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 ديسمبر 2014)

*منور بيك كريس وبكل الاعضاء الحلوين 
مفيش حاجه بتتغير هى هى بسلاطتها ببابا غانوجها 

س

مين هو الشخص المستفز بالنسبه لك *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 ديسمبر 2014)

بيستفزني جداً اللي مش بيرآعي مشآعر اللي حوآليه وخصوصاً لو يعرفهم.

س ـ الأيام بتجري .؟​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (14 ديسمبر 2014)

صاروخ 
طموحك ايه ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 ديسمبر 2014)

جواي طموح عالي، كتير يخبرني اني سأكون الأفضل في المستقبل رغم اني لا املك شئ سوى تعلقي ببعض الأحلام ..ربنا كبير



تأمل او كتاب او عظة غيرت فيك .. ولمين ؟؟


​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 ديسمبر 2014)

+Sameh+ قال:


> جواي طموح عالي، كتير يخبرني اني سأكون الأفضل في المستقبل رغم اني لا املك شئ سوى تعلقي ببعض الأحلام ..ربنا كبير
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ربنآ يفرح قلبك ويحققلك كل آحلآمك..:94:

ـ مفيش الحقيقه.بنسب كل تغيير حصلي لنعمة ربنآ.

الكُتب والعظآت خلتني أشوفه آكتر .لكن كل تغيير هو بيصنعه.

س ـ بتضحك من قلبك .؟ إمتي.؟​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (15 ديسمبر 2014)

لما اكون مع اللي بحبهم , او بفتكر احداث من الماضي .

الترنيمة المفضلة ؟


----------



## soul & life (15 ديسمبر 2014)

كتير  لكن حاليا فى ترنيمة كل يوم لازم اسمعها  .. شكرا يارب مجدا ليك

س: هل تحزن على من يفارق الحياة؟؟؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (15 ديسمبر 2014)

طبعا بحزن 
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## soul & life (15 ديسمبر 2014)

لا مش بحزن


اخدت قرار واتضح فيما بعد انه قرار خاطىء؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (15 ديسمبر 2014)

ايوه . 
الاكلة المفضلة ؟


----------



## soul & life (15 ديسمبر 2014)

اكل الصبح كده !! ماشى هههه 

بحب السمك والبيتزا وورق العنب 

لو فى ايدك وردة لمن تهديها؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (15 ديسمبر 2014)

لكل انسان يحب اخوه الانسان
ايوه اكل ع الصبح انا لسه مش عارف هفطر ايه 
انا بعشق السمك طبعا معاه الجمبري وكل الفصيلة  و الكبده 

اصعب موقف في حياتك واجهته ؟


----------



## soul & life (15 ديسمبر 2014)

جوعتنى يا اخى  

كتير مواقف كتير  انا مريت بيها وكانت كلها اصعب من بعضها 
لكن بما اننى مؤمنه انه اصعب ضيقة ممكن الانسان يواجهها وبيكون عاجز فيها عن ايجاد حلول
 ( المرض )  كان موقف صعب لما اصبت بالعصب الخامس وكان فى توقيت امتحانات ولادى
وكنت بعانى من الالام فظيعة لمجرد تحريك الفك ..
والعلاج مهدىء ومنوم ومرخى للاعصاب فكان استحالة اخد علاج 
وكان عليا اتابع مذاكرتهم فكانت مأساة ايام صعبة الله ما يرجعها 
ويكفيكم شر المرض يارب 

راضى عن حياتك الروحية؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> راضى عن حياتك الروحية؟


طبعا راضى بنسبة80%الحمد لله

هل تحب القراءة؟


----------



## soul & life (15 ديسمبر 2014)

اه جدا هى اكتر حاجة بعملها فى حياتى القراءة 

كتاب قرأته ومن وقت للتانى بتحب تقراه تانى ؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> اه جدا هى اكتر حاجة بعملها فى حياتى القراءة
> 
> كتاب قرأته ومن وقت للتانى بتحب تقراه تانى ؟


دا صعب الجواب عليه لان فيه كتير,بس اخر كتاب قريته وقررت اقراه تانى هو"فرحة الايمان بهجة الخلاص"للاب فرانسو فاريون اليسوعى
*نفس السؤال:thnk0001:
*


----------



## soul & life (15 ديسمبر 2014)

فى كتب كتير الحقيقة سواء كانت روحية او ادبية
لو على المستوى الروحى فى كتاب الحروب الروحية لقداسة البابا شنودة
الغفران فن مفقود ... 

كتاب اشتريته وندمت او حملته على الجهاز ومقدرتش تكمله ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (15 ديسمبر 2014)

مافيش , لاني الكتب اللي بشتريها او بحملها بكون عاوز اقراها فعلا 
نفس السؤال


----------



## soul & life (15 ديسمبر 2014)

كزا كتاب دليل الامراض النفسية والبدنية اشتريته ومقدرتش اكمل قراية
مصر قبل الاسلاام  .....

اجمل روايا قرأتها؟؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 ديسمبر 2014)

قواعد العشق الاربعون

نفس السؤال


----------



## soul & life (15 ديسمبر 2014)

الاجنحة المتكسرة  .. الحب عن بُعد .. صوفيا ...

من وجهة نظرك ايه الفرق بين السعادة  والقناعة ؟!


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*القناعة نصف السعادة*

سؤالى عوزانى اسالك اقول لك ايه؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 ديسمبر 2014)

الشفق

Twilight

س ـ أقدم روآيه قرأتها.؟

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 ديسمبر 2014)

سرجيوُس قال:


> *القناعة نصف السعادة*
> 
> سؤالى عوزانى اسالك اقول لك ايه؟



ههههه

تقولي أيه السؤال اللي هتسألهوني.:new8:

س ـ ما هو انطباعك العام لليوم.؟​


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*ماليش فى الروايات 
اخر حاجه قريتها 
رحله فى اسفار العهد القديم للانبا موسى 

س 
ما هو  انطباعك العام لليوم:new6:*


----------



## soul & life (15 ديسمبر 2014)

زيه زى باقى الايام .. لا جديد تحت الشمس

الرفاهية فى المعيشة ممكن تغنيك عن امور اخرى مثلا اهم من التعليم؟؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ههههه
> 
> تقولي أيه السؤال اللي هتسألهوني.:new8:
> 
> س ـ ما هو انطباعك العام لليوم.؟​




مش قادرة افهمك :thnk0001:هههههههههههههههههه

وبالذات عند الجزء بتاع (عروس البحر المتوسط اسكندرية ) 

لك حد فيها ولا إية ؟؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*لا الرفاهيه مش هتغنى عن التعليم 
دى ممكن تكمل بالتعليم 

س
هل بيهمك تحافظ على برستيجك *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 ديسمبر 2014)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> مش قادرة افهمك :thnk0001:هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وبالذات عند الجزء بتاع (عروس البحر المتوسط اسكندرية )
> 
> لك حد فيها ولا إية ؟؟



آنا كتبتلها قصيده مخصوص..

المغامرات كُلها معاها . لكني رحلت .:new8:

لي فيها نص التركه ..:new6:

س ـ آنت مستغرب ليه .؟​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> آنا كتبتلها قصيده مخصوص..
> 
> المغامرات كُلها معاها . لكني رحلت .:new8:
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه لأ ابداً وهستغرب لية هههههههههههه

عموماً انا ماليش حد فيها


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2014)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *لا الرفاهيه مش هتغنى عن التعليم
> دى ممكن تكمل بالتعليم
> 
> س
> هل بيهمك تحافظ على برستيجك *



شوفى هو المفروض يكون فيه اهتمام طبعاً 

انا شخصياً ماكنش ليا اهتمام 

بس فهمت بعد كدة انه مهم جداااااااااااااااااا وبالذات فى فترة معينة من الحياة 

=========== 

هى الاجابة طويلة شوية :bud:علشان حابة اخد درجة نهائية ههههههههههههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 ديسمبر 2014)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه لأ ابداً وهستغرب لية هههههههههههه
> 
> عموماً انا ماليش حد فيها



ههههه

س ـ آيه البلد أللي تبقا فيها وملكش حد فيها.؟​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ههههه
> 
> س ـ آيه البلد أللي تبقا فيها وملكش حد فيها.؟​




فيه اختيارات ؟:new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 ديسمبر 2014)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> فيه اختيارات ؟:new6::new6::new6::new6:



لا خيآرآت ولا سلطآت :new6:

س ـ شكلك وأنتا معصب بيكون شكلو عآمل إزاي.؟

​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> لا خيآرآت ولا سلطآت :new6:
> 
> س ـ شكلك وأنتا معصب بيكون شكلو عآمل إزاي.؟
> 
> ​


​


"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ​





وحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــش



​​


----------



## تيمو (15 ديسمبر 2014)

يا الملكة إنتي لازم تسألي سؤال بعد الجواب هههه

بتحب الكستنا؟


----------



## soul & life (15 ديسمبر 2014)

الكستنا ؟!!


----------



## تيمو (15 ديسمبر 2014)

ما بتعرفي الكستنا ؟؟ يا لهوي


----------



## soul & life (15 ديسمبر 2014)

كل ما اكتب الجهاز يطفى هههه
ده بندق بحبه وبحب اللوز اكتر او عين الجمل
اتعشيت ايه؟


----------



## تيمو (15 ديسمبر 2014)

لاااا ده مش بندق ، ده كستنا ، البندق يتكسر وحجمه أصغر ، الكستنا كبيرة وتنشوي على النار ... 

أنا ما بتعشى ... بس تغديت شوربة عدس وشاي 

فيه ساعة معينة تتوقف بعدها عن الأكل؟


----------



## soul & life (15 ديسمبر 2014)

مش بعرفها الكنتسا خانو  دى ههههه بفتكرها بندق!
بألف هنا .. اها اخرى الساعة 9 وبعدها ممكن اشرب اى مشروب بدون اكل

النوم سلطان؟


----------



## تيمو (15 ديسمبر 2014)

لازم نعرّفك على كتير شغلات سول: اللبنة و الكستنا والمنسف 

أكيد النوم سلطان والنوم وأنا حبايب وآخر ألسطة (مش كده بتقولوها ههه)

مين أكتر شخص بتحب تشوفه في كل صباح؟


----------



## soul & life (15 ديسمبر 2014)

يوسف وناردين 

لسه بتشترى لبس جديد فى العيد؟


----------



## تيمو (15 ديسمبر 2014)

لااااا شو زماااااااااااااااااااااان عن أواعي العيد ، بتذكر وأنا صغير كنا ننام ونحط الكندرة فوق راسنا ونصحى من الخمسة عشان نلبس أواعينا العيد ههههه

إيش أحلى اشي بالعيد؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 ديسمبر 2014)

اللمه آكيد فرحة العيد .. .

س ـ لسا مُحتفظ بطفلوتك فى العيد..؟​


----------



## تيمو (16 ديسمبر 2014)

أنا الصراحة ما بحب المناسبات الإجتماعية يالي مليانة مجاملات ونفاق إجتماعي ، لذلك بالنسبة لي العيد فرصة للنوم والراحة والاستجمام  وصرنا كعيلة نهرب من هاي المجاملات بأنو نقضي العيد بمدينة تانية 

أكتر شهر بتحبه، وأكتر يوم بتحبه؟


----------



## soul & life (16 ديسمبر 2014)

بحب الاحد من كل اسبوع .. شهر فبراير

اى موسيقى بتفضل تسمعها وفى اى وقت؟


----------



## تيمو (16 ديسمبر 2014)

بحب أسمع أي حاجة حماسية وما يكون فيها عود لأنو مش كتير بحب العود ... بالعادة بسمع الموسيقى بالسيارة لما أكون وسط أزمة سير عشان ما أعصبش 

عمرك ركبت بسكليت (دراجة هوائية)؟


----------



## soul & life (16 ديسمبر 2014)

دايما احلم يكون عندى واحدة واطير بيها بسرعة جنونية لكن للاسف متحققش

حلم بتحلمه كتير؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2014)

*سؤالك جه عالوجيعه يانيفو 
لاني دايما بحلم حلللللللللللم ونفسي حد يفسرهولي بامانة
حلم كل مااحلمة بصحي من النوم موجوعه اوي بجد ومتلخبطة !

بحلم علي طووووول
اني تايهه ومش عارفه ارجع بتنا وكمان بكون حافيه
مش عارفه ليه هتجنن ؟؟!!

ناوي تقضي رأس السنة فين ومع مين ان عيشنا ؟

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2014)

طبعا انا ماعرفش انتي تقصدي انهي حلم بسؤالك 
حلم نفسي احققه يعني ؟
ولا حلم بحلمه وانا نايمة

فانا عشان معنديش احلام نفسي احققها
فقولتلك حلم بحلم بيه علي طول في نومي ​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 ديسمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طبعا انا ماعرفش انتي تقصدي انهي حلم بسؤالك
> حلم نفسي احققه يعني ؟
> ولا حلم بحلمه وانا نايمة
> 
> ...



ياتري عرفتي تفسير الحلم ده ايه ؟


----------



## soul & life (17 ديسمبر 2014)

تفسيره وده من وجهة نظرى انه بيدل على الحيرة .. التوهان يعنى الانسان ضايع من نفسه من اهله  والضياع ده يعنى مفتقدهم ومش قادر يوصلهم يعنى انتى بحياتك فى وادى تانى بعيد عن اسرتك  ودا ملوش علاقة بمكان الاقامة 

كيف اصبحت ؟ منزعج مرتاح هادى معصب ؟؟!


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 ديسمبر 2014)

خليط من كل ده 

انتي بتعرفي بتفسير الاحلام ؟


----------



## soul & life (17 ديسمبر 2014)

قرأت مرة زمان كتاب لكن مستفدتش منه كتير
انا ممكن افسر الخطوط العريضة من الحلم ودا بيكون مرتبط بحيات الشخص ..

مجال معين تحب تدخله وتفهم اسراره؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 ديسمبر 2014)

علم الفلك 

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 ديسمبر 2014)

*مفيش مجال معين 
بس اوقات ببقى نفسى ادخل فى دماغ حد اعرف بيفكر ازاى:d

س
هل اوقات بتكون مخنوق ومش عارف السبب *


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 ديسمبر 2014)

ايوه فيه اوقات كثيرة 

اكثر كتاب قراته واعجبت به ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 ديسمبر 2014)

*يسوع المصلوب لابونا منسى يوحنا 
عجبنى اوى بالرغم قريته من فتره كبيره 

س
سيرة قديس اوشهيد اثرت فيك *


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 ديسمبر 2014)

الانبا كاراس


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 ديسمبر 2014)

السؤال ,
اللون المفضل ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 ديسمبر 2014)

*الازرق لون البحر والسما 

س
هل بتهتم بالابراج او بحظك اليوم *


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 ديسمبر 2014)

نعم ,,
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## تيمو (17 ديسمبر 2014)

لا ... بس بالعادة وبما إنه سهرة راس السنة بنقضيها على نادي الكنبة العائلي  فبنسمع لتوقعات الأبراج والأحداث السنوية ..

حاسس العالم خربان؟ أو إحنا صايرين نقرأ كتير أخبار؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> لا ... بس بالعادة وبما إنه سهرة راس السنة بنقضيها على نادي الكنبة العائلي  فبنسمع لتوقعات الأبراج والأحداث السنوية ..
> 
> حاسس العالم خربان؟ أو إحنا صايرين نقرأ كتير أخبار؟



هو خرب خلاص ولسا هيخرب آكتر .. 

لكن هيخرب ليتمجد الرب .

الناس بقا دينها الجديد هو الآخبار ..

ـ ـ ـ

س ـ مين هيقلي تصبح ع خير بعدي.؟​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 ديسمبر 2014)

ســــــــويت دريمـــز وتصـــــــبح على خيـــر



في ضوء خبرتك واستفادتك من تجارب الحياة
انصحنا بعدم فعل شئ لتجنب اضراره او ارشدنا لفعل شئ منه منفعة .



​


----------



## soul & life (18 ديسمبر 2014)

انصحكم بأن تعيشوا الحياة كما تريدون وليس كما تريد هى !
لا تبتعدوا عن الله مهما كانت مشاغلكم وظروف الحياة القاسية فصمام الامان لحياة سليمة بدون سقطات هو القرب من الرب واللجوء الى احضان الآب فى كل تجرب صعبة او ضيقه هو وحده وليس غيره مهما كان !

احيانا بنعرف ناس او الصدفة بتوضعهم فى طريقنا سواء جيران او زمالة عمل او حتى على النت وفجأة تختفى  الوجوه دى  بتلاحظ ولا مبتخدش بالك؟ وإن لاحظت بتنشغل وتفكر وتسأل عنهم؟ ولا عادى كله بيعدى؟!!


----------



## تيمو (18 ديسمبر 2014)

مرات بفكر فيهم وبكون حابب لو ألتقي فيهم أو أعرف أخبارهم ...

بتعاني من النسيان؟


----------



## تيمو (18 ديسمبر 2014)

مرات بفكر فيهم وبكون حابب لو ألتقي فيهم أو أعرف أخبارهم ...

بتعاني من النسيان؟


----------



## اني بل (18 ديسمبر 2014)

مش كثثير 
ماذا يعني لك عيد الميلاد ؟؟ وامنيتك لسنة الجديدة؟؟؟


----------



## تيمو (18 ديسمبر 2014)

عيد الميلاد هو عيد البدايات ، وعيد التغيير والإنطلاق ...

أمنيتي للعام الجديد إنو ربنا يعوّض السنين يالي أكلها الجراد ...

موقف لا يُنسى ...


----------



## soul & life (18 ديسمبر 2014)

يوووه مواقف كتير متعدش  هههه

مكان تحب تروحه دايما؟!


----------



## تيمو (18 ديسمبر 2014)

وادي رم ... 

عندك فضول تعرف كيف بُنيت الأهرامات وغيره من الحضارات؟


----------



## soul & life (18 ديسمبر 2014)

ايوه جدااااااااااااااااااا بفضل ادور وابحث وبتفاجىء 

تحب الاشياء العتيقة ام الحديثة؟!


----------



## تيمو (18 ديسمبر 2014)

العتيقة ... وما بحب المدن الحديثة مثلاً بل المدن والعمار القديم يالي قاعدين بهدموه وببنوا عمارات حديثة ...

أكتر اشي بزعجك؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 ديسمبر 2014)

ممكن التفكير زيادة عن اللزوم .. بحس اني نفسي حد يخبطني بحاجة ع دماغي عشان 
ابطل تفكير ههههههههههه

مكان لما بتروحه بتحس براحة نفسية ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2014)

*القعدة قدام البحر 
بتقضى يومك ازاى ؟؟*​


----------



## تيمو (19 ديسمبر 2014)

بصحى الصبح ، بشرب شاي ... باخد معي كاسة شاي وأنا رايح للشغل ... بوصل الشغل بعمل شاي ... بشتغل مع شاي ... بروّح البيت بشرب شاي ... أتغذى وبعديها أعمل شاي ... قبل ما أنام برضو بشرب شاي ... بنام وبجنبي كاسة الشاي 

فيه نوع سيارة مفضل؟


----------



## soul & life (19 ديسمبر 2014)

انا معنديش سيارة خاصة بيا  لكن لو عندى هفضل السيارات الصغيرة 

بتحب  السواقة  ولا مضطر ؟


----------



## تيمو (19 ديسمبر 2014)

بموت بالسواقة ، مرات بكون منزعج، فبركب السيارة وبلف بدون هدف أو لمكان محدد وبرجع بعدين ....

لو قلت لك إيش السيارة يالي بتعبّر عن شخصيتك؟


----------



## soul & life (19 ديسمبر 2014)

ههههه مش بعرف ماركات بس انا هقولك مرات لما بعلن العصيان واقول انى هشترى عربية واتعلم السواقة بحلم تكون العربية بتاعتى صغنتوتة ولونها احمر  واهم حاجة يكون فيها امكانيات للصوت عاليه علشان انا مقدرش اسوق من غير موسيقى 
وبعد كده مش هتشفونى هفضل اللف الدنيا بيها واسمع فيروز وماجدة وعمر خيرت
بعتقد هروح على النوم بس هههههه نشكر الله انه معنديش عربية 

بتحب ركوب الطيارة ؟!


----------



## تيمو (19 ديسمبر 2014)

ههههه ده إنتي يا سول لازم تشتركي في سباق السيارات (الفورميولا 1) هههه

إمكانيات الصوت مش مشكلة، ممكن تركبي سيستم للسيارة وصوتها ممكن يوصل للقاهرة هههه

الحلم مو غلط ، بكرة لما ألاقي شنطة المليون وأعطيكي نص المحتويات تشتري سيارة وتلفي العالم كله على أغنية هلسيارة مش عم تمشي 

لا ما بحب، لأنو عندي (موشن سيكنس) بس مضطر أركبها مجبراً 

إنت بتحب ركوب السيارات؟


----------



## soul & life (19 ديسمبر 2014)

هههههههه انا بقول كده برضو يلا شد حيلك بقا عاوزة اركب السيارة 
وهشغل اغنية طيرى يا سيارة طيرى  

اها بحب اوى ركوب السيارة جدااا  متعة خصوصا فى وقت الشوارع فيه فااضية
بس تكون سيارة بتمشى ههههه

تحب ركوب القطار؟؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 ديسمبر 2014)

مممممممم القطر عمري ما ركبته .. 
نفسي جدا اوووووووي اركب القطر ده ةاركب القشااااش كمان مش الدرجة الاولى 
واعد اتفرج ع الناس البسيطة اللي ركبينه .. ادعولي اجرب المغامرة دي بقى هههههه 

اكتر نوع برفيوم بتحبه ؟؟


----------



## paul iraqe (19 ديسمبر 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> مممممممم القطر عمري ما ركبته ..
> نفسي جدا اوووووووي اركب القطر ده ةاركب القشااااش كمان مش الدرجة الاولى
> واعد اتفرج ع الناس البسيطة اللي ركبينه .. ادعولي اجرب المغامرة دي بقى هههههه
> 
> اكتر نوع برفيوم بتحبه ؟؟




سواغ دي باريس

لو خيروك بين الصراحة والمجاملة - ايهما تختار ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 ديسمبر 2014)

الصراحة طبعاااا.. بس من غير ماجرح حد .. 
الا او الامر بيتطلب مواجهة شديدة عشان اللي قدامي يفوق ... 

ايه اكتر حاجة بتفرحك ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 ديسمبر 2014)

احساس الحب 

بتعمل حساب لكلام الناس بنسبه كام في حياتك ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 ديسمبر 2014)

هو مش ف دماغي لاني بتعامل ع اللي اتربيت عليه .. طول مانا بعمل الصح وبتصرف 
تصرفات مش غلط اكيد مش هيشغل بالي كلام حد .. يهمني اكتر انا مرتاحة او لا .. الناس ف كل الاحوال بيتكلموا .. واللي هيعيش عشان يرضي كل الناس هيخسر نفسه اوووووي .. ده اقتناعي ...

اكتر شخص بتثق فيه ؟؟ واذاي قدر يكسب ثقتك ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (19 ديسمبر 2014)

ربنا 

تفس السؤال ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 ديسمبر 2014)

شخص غالي عليا آكتر من نفسي..

كسب ثقتي بصراحته ومحبته وإخلاصه .

س ـ هل بتكون خآيف أوقات ـ إمتا بتكون خآيف .؟​


----------



## تيمو (20 ديسمبر 2014)

أكيد الخوف شعور طبيعي وبشري ... بس ما فيه مواقف معينة بكون خايف فيها ، هي مشاعر تأتي في لحظة معينة وتختفي...

متابع للبرامج الوثائقية، وما هي أكثرها بجذبك؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 ديسمبر 2014)

للاسف مش متابع جيد لها . 

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## soul & life (20 ديسمبر 2014)

اها بتابع عن الحرب العالمية ومذابح الارمن

مستعد لاستقبال سنة 2015


----------



## تيمو (20 ديسمبر 2014)

نعم، حجزت الكنبة يالي راح أنام عليها ههه

متابع للأخبار؟


----------



## soul & life (20 ديسمبر 2014)

اكيد ورانا غيرها؟ بس ابتديت امل من وقت للتانى مش كتير زى الاول
من رأيك ابشع المجازر الانسانية حصلت فى اى مكان فى العالم ؟


----------



## تيمو (20 ديسمبر 2014)

المجازر التي أثّرت على التعداد السكاني لتلك الفئة ومن ضمنها مذابح الأرمن، المذابح في رواندي ... هذه جرائم بشعة فلا أحد يستحق الموت بسبب انتمائه العرقي أو الديني أو اللون ...

أكتر برنامج بتحب\ي متابعته؟


----------



## soul & life (20 ديسمبر 2014)

معنديش ثقة فى اى اعلامى حاليا 
مش متابعة جيدة لكن احب البرامج  معكم  وتحت الكوبر لطونى خليفة

عادات سيئة تحب تتخلص منها مع بداية العام الجديد؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 ديسمبر 2014)

العناد .
امنيتك للعام الجديد ؟


----------



## soul & life (21 ديسمبر 2014)

تكون سنة سلام على العالم كله العراق وسوريا ومصر  ....

صاحى بدرى مجبر ولا بتحب الصحيان بدرى ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 ديسمبر 2014)

اوقات اوقات ..
في الغالب بنام من 4 ساعات الي 6 فقط .

الهوايات المفضلة


----------



## soul & life (21 ديسمبر 2014)

القراءة  

من القادر على استفزازك؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 ديسمبر 2014)

لايوجد .
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## soul & life (21 ديسمبر 2014)

الكداب والمنافق 

اسوء ما فعلته عام 2014


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 ديسمبر 2014)

سوء تقدير لبعض الامور .
الرياضة المفضلة؟


----------



## soul & life (21 ديسمبر 2014)

بحب المشى لكن  مش كتير بقدر امارس المشى
وعندى اوربتراك بالبيت

كيف تختار اصدقاءك؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 ديسمبر 2014)

علي اساس الصدق و الصراحة 
لاني اكره الخيانة و النفاق 

هتقضي العيد فين ؟


----------



## soul & life (21 ديسمبر 2014)

كان بيتهيألى انى جاوبت هههه اومال انا كتبت فين ههههه
الصبح بنزور الماما والماما  وبعدين كام زيارة كده ونروح نستقبل الضيوف وبس خلص العيد
إرادتك قوية ؟؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 ديسمبر 2014)

ايوه الحمد لله . 

نفس السؤال


----------



## soul & life (21 ديسمبر 2014)

فى حاجات حاجات 

من هو اروع انسان ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 ديسمبر 2014)

الرب يسوع .
الترنيمة المفضلة


----------



## soul & life (21 ديسمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]HyTZQ6UCakQ[/YOUTUBE]



نفسه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 ديسمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3M4Zq51a18c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 ديسمبر 2014)

ايه من الكتاب المقدس حسيت انها لك انت ؟


----------



## soul & life (21 ديسمبر 2014)

" لست تعلم أنت الآن ما انا اصنع  ولكنك سنفهم فيما بعد"
يوحنا 7:13

نفسه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 ديسمبر 2014)

"نَصِيبِي هُوَ الرَّبُّ، قَالَتْ نَفْسِي، مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ أَرْجُوهُ"  (سفر مراثي إرميا 3: 24)


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 ديسمبر 2014)

فطرتوا ايه  ؟


----------



## soul & life (21 ديسمبر 2014)

فطرت شاى وكرواسون

نفسه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 ديسمبر 2014)

أرز و بطاطس و بيض 
هل تحب تذوق الطعام ؟


----------



## thunderbolt (21 ديسمبر 2014)

*نعم احب تذوق الطعام بصراحة انا انسانة ابطينية  واموت في الاكل هههههههههههه*

*الي بعدي *

*هل تحب رياضة السباحة ولا ما تحبها ؟*


----------



## soul & life (21 ديسمبر 2014)

اهلا بيكى

اها اكيد بحبها ..

بما انك بتحبى الاكل ايه هى اكلاتك المفضلة؟


----------



## thunderbolt (21 ديسمبر 2014)

*احب الارز مع الزبادي او اللبن وكل انواع الشوربات *

*الي بعدي *

*هل تحب العاب البلاي ستيشن وكل انواع العاب الفيديو جيمز ؟؟*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 ديسمبر 2014)

طبعا . بس بلعبها علي الكومبيوتر 

ايه اللعبة المفضلة ليكي بالفيديو جيمز او البلايستيشن


----------



## تيمو (21 ديسمبر 2014)

لو بدي ألعب بلعب إكس بوكس ... بس مش كتير مهووس فيهم ، يدوب بلعب سباق أو لو بدي بلعب بليستيشن بلعب فيفا ..

شو أكتر اشي مهووس فيه


----------



## soul & life (21 ديسمبر 2014)

الكتب 
تحب الكتب الالكترونية ؟


----------



## تيمو (21 ديسمبر 2014)

لا ... بفضل الكتب الورقية ، بحس حالي بقرأ وبمسك قلم وممكن أخربش على الكتاب  

أحلى حاجة صارت معك اليوم؟


----------



## soul & life (21 ديسمبر 2014)

امتحانات ناردين فى الفرنش والانجلش كانت سهلة وجاوبت كويس جدا نشكر الله

نفسه


----------



## تيمو (21 ديسمبر 2014)

هههه عرفت الجواب هههه

اليوم تعرّفت على مجموعة من الشباب الرائعيين، بجد قضيت معهم وقت أكتر من رائع ... 

بتحب الشوكلاته؟ فيه نوع معيّن؟


----------



## soul & life (21 ديسمبر 2014)

اها بحبها طبعا  بموت فيها كمان 
بحبها سادة مش بالمكسرات وتكون مش غامقة مضاف ليها لبن

كام مرة شربت شاى اليوم


----------



## تيمو (21 ديسمبر 2014)

هههههه السؤال ده ملغوم يا سول  بحدود 8 كاسات ، بس كاسات حجم عائلي إكس لارج  وحالياً بشرب التاسعة ...

بحب أحكيلك شغلة، إنو وصفك للشوكلاته هو نفس وصفي  

عندك كلب؟


----------



## soul & life (21 ديسمبر 2014)

اه عندى كلبة اموورة
نفسه؟


----------



## تيمو (21 ديسمبر 2014)

عندي كلب أمور كمان هههه ما تيجي نكتب كتابهم علبعض هع هع

أكتر قناة تلفزيونية بتحب تتابعها؟


----------



## soul & life (21 ديسمبر 2014)

ههههه موافقة بس لازم العروسة تقول رأيها بالاول

حاليا القنوات المسيحية وبرامج محدودة جدا

نفسه؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 ديسمبر 2014)

اي قناة بتجيب افلام كرتون .. جرافيك او انيميشن ههههههه
ويا سلام لو توم اند جيري ... 

وبحب القنوات اللي بتجيب افلام اجنبي (اجتماعية )  mbc max مثلا 

وبموووت ف الافلام الهندي الجديدة هههههههه 

انا كبيري اوي لو حسن حظي واتفرجت ع التلفزيون ممكن يبقى كل اسبوع مرة 
الوقت للاسف مش مساعدني خالص خالص 
بس لو هتفرج هتفرج ع اللي فاتو دول .. 

ايه اكتر فيلم قصته اثرت فيك ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 ديسمبر 2014)

البؤساء ,
نفسه ؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (22 ديسمبر 2014)

الشموع السوداء

ما هيا اكلتك المفضلة


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 ديسمبر 2014)

السمك 

نفس السؤال


----------



## تيمو (22 ديسمبر 2014)

اللبنة ، الملفوف ....

بتعرف شو هي الصوبة؟ لو لأ ... هي مدفأة بتشتغل إما على الغاز أو الكاز أو الكهربا، شو نوع الصوبا يالي بتفضلها منهم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 ديسمبر 2014)

اكيد رومو غاز طبعا 
مفيش منها في مصر 
في كهرباء 
نفسة ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 ديسمبر 2014)

مش اعرفها بحب الدفاية بتاعت زمان اللي ف الافلام القديمة اللي ف البيوت الكبيرة 
وبتتولع بالخشب دي .. بيبقى شكلها حلو اووي وتدي احساس حلو كدة ... 

سؤالي 
ايه نوع الكرتون اللي بتحب تتفرج عليه ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 ديسمبر 2014)

السنافر 
نفسه ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 ديسمبر 2014)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> السنافر
> نفسه ؟



توم وجيري جدااااااا:t25:


تقول /ي ايه لسنه 2014 قبل ماتخلص ؟

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 ديسمبر 2014)

انجرحت فيكي كتير .. فوقتيني .. فهمت واتعلمت فيكي حاجات كتير .. لمست وادرك فيكي معنى تحمل المسؤلية .. 
في آواخر شهورك فرحت كتير .. 



كتير مننا بيكون عصبي او غيور او حقود او سئ السلوك او او .. ومع مرور الشهور يصبح انسان سوي. 
فـ عرفنا طبعك وتطبعك ؟؟

​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (23 ديسمبر 2014)

طبعي الغالب الهدوء 

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## soul & life (23 ديسمبر 2014)

كنت عصبية وحاول اسيطر على عصبيتى اصبحت اكثر هدوءا

اشياء ممكن تعنى لاشخاص الكثير وانت لا تعنى لك شىء ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (23 ديسمبر 2014)

المال .
حكمة اعجبتك ؟


----------



## soul & life (23 ديسمبر 2014)

دوام الحال من المحال / لا تجادل الاحمق 

اوصف واقعك بجملة ؟!


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 ديسمبر 2014)

بيتحداني دايماً. 

س ـ إمتا بتحس بالإحباط وبتتغلب عليه إزاي وهل بيطول معاك .؟​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (23 ديسمبر 2014)

بخرج اتمشي علي البحر و ارمي كل همومي علي ربنا 

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## soul & life (23 ديسمبر 2014)

لما بتكون جواية حاجة مش عارفة اطلعها

بكتب او اسمع موسيقى

نفسه؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (23 ديسمبر 2014)

ممكن غير المشي علي البحر صيد السمك او التصوير للطبيعه 

توقعاتك ايه في السنة الجديدة ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 ديسمبر 2014)

*ان شاء الله هتكون سنة حلوة بمشيئة ربنا
"انا متفائله" : )

نفسك تحقق ايه ف 2015 ؟


*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (24 ديسمبر 2014)

اني انمو روحيا فيها 

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## soul & life (24 ديسمبر 2014)

نفسى تكون سنة هادية وحنونة على الجميع لانه اللى فاتت كانت قاسية اوى

صاحى حالتك ايه ؟ مبسوط زعلان مصدع ؟؟؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (24 ديسمبر 2014)

مصدع لاني كنت سهران 
هتعمل ايه في عيد الميلاد السنة دي ؟


----------



## thunderbolt (25 ديسمبر 2014)

سوف اذهب للتسوق وشراء كل ما اريد ما في نفسي واحب رؤية شجرات الميلاد المزينة بكل مكان 
وكل عام وانتم بخير 
الي بعدي هل تعرف لعبة resident evil : outbreak على جهاز بلاي ستيشن تو هل تحب ان تلعبها كما احب ان العبها انا  باستمرار وتجميع بعض النقاط ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 ديسمبر 2014)

مبحبش الجيمز 

ايه ترتيبك بين اخواتك ؟؟
​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 ديسمبر 2014)

الخامس والاخير

بتحب ؟


----------



## soul & life (26 ديسمبر 2014)

بحب اه .. محدش يقدر يعيش من غير الحب

الحب وحده يكفى ؟!


----------



## paul iraqe (26 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> بحب اه .. محدش يقدر يعيش من غير الحب
> 
> الحب وحده يكفى ؟!



الجواب على هذا السؤال نسبي
هناك حالة الحب لوحده يكفي
وحالة اخرى يكون الزواج هو من يعبر بصدق عن حالة الحب


هل تفضل البقاء في وطنك ام الهجرة منه ؟


----------



## soul & life (26 ديسمبر 2014)

وطنى  .. رغم كل ما أعانيه فى وطنى 

اى بلد كنت تحب ان تنتمى لها ؟؟


----------



## paul iraqe (26 ديسمبر 2014)

بالنسبة للبلدان العربية - لبنان
لانني احب مسيحيتهم 

بالنسبة للبلدان الاوربية - اسبانيا
لانها الخليط والمزيج بين الشرق والغرب

لو خيروك بين ...
لقاء بألم - وداع بلا رجوع
ايهما تختار ؟


----------



## soul & life (26 ديسمبر 2014)

وداع بلا رجوع ..
ما فائدة اللقاء إذا كان لقاء موجع ينهى كل شىء بداخلنا يميت كل شىء حتى ذكرياتنا  وفى يوما ما يميتنى ..

نفس السؤال ايهما تختار؟!


----------



## peace_86 (26 ديسمبر 2014)

كنت راح أجيب نفس الجواب..

لماذا الألم؟
وداع (مع ذكريات جميلة) وبلا رجوع .. أفضل من العودة مع الألم ..

نفس السؤال ياللي تحتي معلش عشان سؤال فعلاً محتاجله موضوع خاص..
(ما رأيك يا سول لو نفتح موضوع يتكلم عن ذلك؟)


----------



## soul & life (26 ديسمبر 2014)

السؤال قوى  رغم  انه يتكون من عدة كلمات فقط ليس اكثر..
 لكن الاجابة عليه محتاجة صفحات وصفحات  معك حق بيس محتاجين مساحة اكبر ..
ونفس السؤال


----------



## thunderbolt (26 ديسمبر 2014)

راح اختار وداع بلا رجوع 
لانه لو كنت حابة ان لا التقي بشخص مرة اخرى وكان يضايقني وفي نفس الوقت لا اريد ايذائه سوف اختار وداع بلا رجوع وسواء ان كان هذا الوداع بألم او بدون ألم المهم ان لا التقي بهذا الشخص الذي يضايقني مرة اخرى 
الي بعدي 
من أغدر برأيك غدر البحر أو غدر الانسان ؟


----------



## soul & life (26 ديسمبر 2014)

البحر يغدر بمن لا يتفهم طبيعته .. نعتبره غدر ولكن هكذا تكون طبيعته
الانسان حينما يغدر بأخيه الانسان لا نجد لغدره مبرر !
غدر الانسان على الانسان اقسى من تغيرات وتقلبات الطبيعة سواء كان بحر او غيره

لمن تقول له  stop


----------



## joeseph.jesus (26 ديسمبر 2014)

الناس المتطفلة 
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## thunderbolt (26 ديسمبر 2014)

كذلك نفس جوابك الناس التي تتدخل في شئوني الخاصة 
الي بعدي 
من اقسى برأيك جرح الاهل او جرح الاصدقاء ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (26 ديسمبر 2014)

الاثنين 
امنيتك للعام الجديد ؟


----------



## تيمو (26 ديسمبر 2014)

أن يعوض ربنا السنين يالي أكلها الجراد.

بتابع آرابز جوت تالينت؟ وعندك موهبة تعتقد أنك تستحق أن تعرضها للعالم؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 ديسمبر 2014)

انا بتابعه طبعا .. عموما بحب اتابع جميع برامج المسابقات .... 
وخصوصا مسابقات المواهب .. بستمتع بأي نووع من المواهب وخصوصا لو موهبة مميزة اوووووي 

عندي مةهبة اكيد وعندي افكار اقدمها بس انا بستغلها ف الخدمة 
بحس ان ربنا ادهاني عشان كدة .. وبستمتع بيها كدة اكتر .. 

ايه موهيتك ؟؟ وهل هي بتكون سبب بتلجأ ليه تفضي فيه كل مشاعرك السلبية ؟ 
ولا مةهبة وخلاص ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 ديسمبر 2014)

الموهبه هي البذره التي منحها لنا الرب كي نغرسها فى كرمه لتثمر..

هي منه ويجب أن تكون له .. لانه قال كل موهبه هي نازله من فوق من عند أبي الانوار..

فكل شخص لديه موهبه ..لكن دوره يأتي هنا فى أن يكتشفها ويثمر بها لمجد أسم الرب .

ـ موهبتي الكتابه سواء شعر أو خواطر أو قصص قصيره . الجرافيك.الاعمال اليدويه.

ـ موهبتي هي اللي بشوف فيها محبة ربنا ليا وتمييزه ليا بيها .

ـ بلجأ ليها فى كل وقت فاضي فيه..ولو عندي مشاعر سلبيه بفرغها فعلاً من خلال الموهبه .

س ـ نفسه إفتقاداً للغاليه المُنعزله "soso" > حدش شافها .؟

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 ديسمبر 2014)

أحب الاشتراك بالفن المسرحي، كتابة شعر
شئ واحد بس بلجأ ليه علشان افضي المشاعر السلبية هو منجاة ربنا بدموعي في هدوء دون مشاركة حد


ايه هي موهبتك وايه هي مهارتك ؟ 

​


----------



## soul & life (27 ديسمبر 2014)

ليس لدى مواهب او يمكن لم اكتشفها بعد

اكيل فى الحلويات اكتر ولا حوداق اكتر ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (27 ديسمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههه اخيرا حد رد علي السؤال 
انا ماكنتش عارف ارد واقول ايه بالظبط 

انا بعشق تذوق الحلويات و كذلك الحاجات الحادقة 

مقلب عملته في حد وانت صغير ؟ وماقلتش لحد علي انك السبب ؟


----------



## soul & life (27 ديسمبر 2014)

خد بالك مش اول مرة انا اللى افكلكم  اللغز ههههه وتقريبا كل مرة سامح هو اللى بيحط اللغز
هههه غاوى اللغاز سامح

لالا مكنتش بحب الهزار التقيل انا طول عمرى هادية و لطيفة
ممكن يتعمل فيا مقالب ههه
نفسه؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (27 ديسمبر 2014)

انا كمان كنت هادي جدا )()
مابعملش مقالب في حد

ايه الحجر الكريم اللي بتحب تلبسه ؟


----------



## soul & life (27 ديسمبر 2014)

مش بهتم بالاحجار
نفسه؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (27 ديسمبر 2014)

حجر الفيروز .
بتهتم بعلم الابراج ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 ديسمبر 2014)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههه اخيرا حد رد علي السؤال
> انا ماكنتش عارف ارد واقول ايه بالظبط



ايه هي موهبتك .. يعني ايه هي الموهبة اللي ربنا ادهالك الميزة اللي اتولدت وكبرت اكتشفت انها مغروسة فيك وانك ميال ليها زي مثلا واحد كبر اكتشف انه بيحب اللعب على الالات الموسيقية  او بيميل لاي جانب من جوانب الفن زي حبه للرسم، للتمثيل. او مثلا يبحب القراية او كتابة قصايد
لكن المهارة دة الشئ اللي بتحبه وعايز توصله وعلشان كدة بدأت تتعب وتجتهد فيه زي اكتساب مهارة التحدث باللغة الانجليزية او اكتساب مهارة كرة القدم  او ... ​


soul & life قال:


> [SIZE="4""]"]خد بالك مش اول مرة انا اللى افكلكم  اللغز ههههه وتقريبا كل مرة سامح هو اللى بيحط اللغز[/SIZE]
> هههه غاوى اللغاز سامح
> [/SIZE]


:fun_lol:  لا يا نيفيان مش غاوي الغاز بس بحب اسأل اسئلة في ايجابتها الاقي فايدة او نصيحة او من خلالها اتعرف على مايميز الشخصية يعني بدي روح للسؤال مش اكتر:smile02​كم عدد الاصدقاء المقربين ليك ؟؟ 
سؤال سهل اهوو


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 ديسمبر 2014)

3 

نفس السؤال  ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 ديسمبر 2014)

وياريت ترد علي السؤال السابق


----------



## تيمو (30 ديسمبر 2014)

فعلياً 3 أصدقاء ... بس الحلو إنو كلهم مغتربين  

ما هي مواصفات أفضل صديق بالنسبة لك؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 ديسمبر 2014)

هي سافرت السما ..  بس كانت كالاتي .. عشان كدة مش هتتعوض ابدا .. 
1.... بتفهمني جدا جدا مش محتاجة اشرحلها كل حاجة عارفة انا عملت كدة ليه من غير ما ابرر موقف 

2.... بتحس بيا جدا جدا جدا من غير ماتكلم من نظرة عنيا بتفهم انا فيا ايه .. ةدي اهم حاجة بالنسبالي لاني مابعرفش احكي .. ولما بحكي بضايق اكتر هههههه 

3.... صريحة جدا وصادقة جدا لدرجة غريبة .. 
4.... دمها خفيف .. اعرف اتكلم معاها ف كل حاجة واستفاد منها ..
5.... بتشدني لربنا اوي مش بتبعدني عنه 
6... بتشجعني علطووول وعايزاني اكون احسن حد ف الدنيا كأنها امي ..
7... بتخاف عليا 
8... بتهتم بيا .. ماينفعش يعدي يوم من غير ما اعرف كل حاجة عنها وتعرف كل حاجة عني ..

وحاجااااااات تانية كتير .. كانت موجودة فيها هي-وبس- ماعتقدش ممكن الاقي افضل من الصفات دي 
ولا هتتعوض ف حد تاني .. 

سؤالي 
ايه الصفات اللي بتشدك للشخص اللي قدامك وتبقى هتتجنن عشان تتعرف عليه ؟


----------



## soul & life (30 ديسمبر 2014)

انه يكون  قريب من ربنا ومثقف 

لخص مشوار حياتك فى جملة مفيدة


----------



## تيمو (30 ديسمبر 2014)

شَرِبَ الولدُ الحليبَ ثم الشايَ ثم الشايَ ثم الشايَ وأكلَ اللبنةَ 

ممكن تلخصها بجملة مفيدة؟


----------



## soul & life (30 ديسمبر 2014)

وبعدين بقاا هو انا حظى علطول واقع فى الالغاز دى هههه

شرب الولد الحليب واكل اللبنة ثم الشاى 
متى تصمت ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 ديسمبر 2014)

لما اتاكد ان كلامي مالوش لزوم .. 
ولما احس ان الحوار والمناقشة هبطوا لحد الحماقة 
ولما اكون مش لاقية تعبيرات للي جوايا ..
ولما اكون مضايقة حبتين ..


ايه اللي لما بتفتكره بتبتسم ؟


----------



## تيمو (30 ديسمبر 2014)

ههههه لا كان قصدي ممكن تلخصي إنتي حياتك بجملة مفيدة ، يعني نفس سؤالك ... شرب الولد الحليب هاي ملخص حياتي بجملة مفيدة  معلش ثقافتي إيطالي 

لمّا أكون تعبان حد الهلكان ...

متى تتكلّم؟


----------



## soul & life (30 ديسمبر 2014)

يا سلام على حظى الحلو سؤال من موكى حبيبتى 
والغالى تيمو ههههه 
ماشى سؤال موكى : بضحك لما بفتكر يوسف وحركاته وكلامه لما اكون مضايقه وعاوز يضحكنى

سؤال تيمو :بتكلم لحظة الانفجار  ولحظة الارتياح

اغلب الاوقات صامت / ة ام متكلم / ة؟؟


----------



## تيمو (30 ديسمبر 2014)

أغلب وقتي متكلّم ... بحب الفضفضة والحكي وإعادة القصص والكلام ...

رح تحتفل براس السنة مع التقويم الغربي أو الشرقي؟


----------



## soul & life (30 ديسمبر 2014)

الغربى

بتؤمن بالمقولة .. يخلق من الشبه اربعين؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (30 ديسمبر 2014)

نعم اؤمن بده 

هل رايت في يوم شخص و افتكرت شخص اخر عزيز عليك رحل عن الدنيا ؟


----------



## soul & life (30 ديسمبر 2014)

اه مرة حصلت 

بتتغير بسرعة؟


----------



## soul & life (30 ديسمبر 2014)

اه مرة حصلت 

بتتغير بسرعة؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (30 ديسمبر 2014)

ايوه بسرعه كبيرة جدا خاصة الفترة الاخيرة دي .
موقف غير مسار حياتك ؟


----------



## soul & life (30 ديسمبر 2014)

قرار اخدته فى مرحلة ثانوى 

كيف تعبر عن محبتك وارتياحك لشخص ما ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (30 ديسمبر 2014)

بصراحة مش بقدر اعبر عن حبي و اعجابي باي شخص 
يوم غير حياتك ؟


----------



## soul & life (30 ديسمبر 2014)

يوم لما اصبحت أم .. نمط الحياة اختلف كتيررر

موقف لا ينسى؟؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (30 ديسمبر 2014)

كل حياتي مواقف لا تنسي 
انا فعلا مش بنسي اي حاجة حصلت ليا في حياتي .

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 ديسمبر 2014)

مافيش، كلها مواقف عابرة ..

عن الارتباط، الإحساس بالإنجذاب للطرف الآخر بمجرد رؤيته للمرة الاولى هل يعتبر حب حقيقي ؟
وحبكـ لشريكـ/هـ حياتكـ مبني على إيه ؟
​


----------



## تيمو (31 ديسمبر 2014)

الحب أعتقد أنه يتطوّر مع الزمن ويكون أثبت وأعمق وأجمل ، ربما لأنه يُبنى على أمور أعمق من مجرد الشكل الخارجي. 

نفس السؤال


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 ديسمبر 2014)

النظره الأولي لا تُسمي حُب حقيقي..

لكن النظره الأولي قد تكون بداية الحُب الحقيقي.

بعدها حسب مِقدار الحُب من أي طرف يُجاهد للحصول علي الطرف الآخر .

الحُب الحقيقي تضحيه غير مشروطه ..

س ـ ماذا تعني لك نهاية سنه وبداية سنه.هل هُناك تغير جذري.أم هي أيام تتوالي.وتتعاقب.؟​


----------



## soul & life (31 ديسمبر 2014)

تتوالى وتتوالى وتتوالى وتتوالى وتتوالى .... تشرب شى 
شربت شى ولا زى كل يوم مستنينى اعزمك  صباحو منعنع


----------



## joeseph.jesus (31 ديسمبر 2014)

شاي بالنعناع علي الصبح


----------



## soul & life (31 ديسمبر 2014)

اها هو الشاى بالنعناع له وقت معين  ده مفيد جداا وبيهدى الاعصاب 

مودك ايه؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 ديسمبر 2014)

تعزميني ..!

ياريتك كونتي تعزمي قبل ما أتسحِب من لساني وأبقا شحآت ونوزهي..!

س ـ هل سيأتي عليك العام الجديد وأنت علي خصومه مع أحد.؟​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (31 ديسمبر 2014)

مش مركز  و مزاجي سيء 
نفس السؤال


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 ديسمبر 2014)

هو أنا بقيت رفيع لدرجة محدش بيشوفني ..!!​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (31 ديسمبر 2014)

ماتقولش كده كريس .

لا مافيش خصومة مع حد 

انا كتبت وانت كتبت في نفس الوقت عادي بتحصل 

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## soul & life (31 ديسمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> تعزميني ..!
> 
> ياريتك كونتي تعزمي قبل ما أتسحِب من لساني وأبقا شحآت ونوزهي..!
> 
> س ـ هل سيأتي عليك العام الجديد وأنت علي خصومه مع أحد.؟​


*
نوزهى !! مين نوزهى ده حد تعرفه ههههه
الشحات ال انا ليا الشرف يا فندم بس بعد كده السكر هيكون عليك ماشى ؟!

لالا انا مبخصمش حد اللى بشعر انه ممكن يزعجنى باسلوبه بتجنبه لكن عمرى مخصمت اى انسان ولو قابلت اى شخص اساء لى بكلام او فعل بعيد عليه واكلمه عادى جداا 

بيقال ما بين كل شخص والتانى كيميا معينة يا تتفقوا اوى يا متعرفش تتقبل الشخص ده وتكون مزعوج منه  حصلت معاك ولاحظت كده ؟*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (31 ديسمبر 2014)

ايون كثير .

موقف وقفت عاجز / ة امامه ؟


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> ايون كثير .
> 
> موقف وقفت عاجز / ة امامه ؟




بصراحة لدي مواقف كثيرة وقفت عاجز عنها
لكن اهمها -
وفاة والدتي اما عيني في المستشفى عام 2007


سؤالي هو -

ماذا تريد ؟
ان تهجر معبدك الفرعوني ؟
 ام تسكن في سجن كلماتك ؟


----------



## تيمو (3 يناير 2015)

عاوز أحلق كالعصافير عالياً جداً ...

كيف السنة الجديدة؟


----------



## thunderbolt (3 يناير 2015)

ان شاء الله شكلها راح تكون سنة خير وفاتحة خير يا رب  لي ولكم 
من السنة الي فاتت لي مشروع زواج لكن لم يكتمل بعد واتمنى هالسنة الجديدة تكون سنة جميلة وبداية لحياة جديدة في طريق حياتي 
الي بعدي 
هل كانت احداث السنة الماضية حزينة او سعيدة بالنسبة لك والاسباب ؟


----------



## paul iraqe (3 يناير 2015)

thunderbolt قال:


> ان شاء الله شكلها راح تكون سنة خير وفاتحة خير يا رب  لي ولكم
> من السنة الي فاتت لي مشروع زواج لكن لم يكتمل بعد واتمنى هالسنة الجديدة تكون سنة جميلة وبداية لحياة جديدة في طريق حياتي
> الي بعدي
> هل كانت احداث السنة الماضية حزينة او سعيدة بالنسبة لك والاسباب ؟




طبعا حزينة جدا

لما فعله الارهاب الداعشي بأهلي في مدينة الموصل

سؤالي

اين اجدك ؟

منتظرا في احدى ثكنات الحياة تلوك الصبر وتجتر الامل ؟

ام ماشيا في دوامة بدايتها مختلفة عن نهايتها الغائية ؟


----------



## تيمو (3 يناير 2015)

تجدني عند دكانة أبو صبري أشتري الشيبس والعصير ههه

طيب علفكرة مسموح الأسئلة السهلة 

أين أنتَ من تحقيق حلمك؟


----------



## paul iraqe (3 يناير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> تجدني عند دكانة أبو صبري أشتري الشيبس والعصير ههه
> 
> طيب علفكرة مسموح الأسئلة السهلة
> 
> أين أنتَ من تحقيق حلمك؟




احلام وليس حلم واحد

واكثرها تحقق وباقي القليل

يقولون بأن الامثال تضرب ولا تقاس

فما هو القياس ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (3 يناير 2015)

بصراحة مش عارف .
ياريت تفيدنا ؟


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> بصراحة مش عارف .
> ياريت تفيدنا ؟





الجواب نسبي وليس مطلق
يعتمد على ذات الشخص نفسه - كل واحد منا وله تجربته ورأيه الخاص

عن نفسي -
أرى بأن التجربة الواقعية وأن نعيش الواقع بكل حيثياته وجزئياته خير دليل 
وارقى من كل الاقوال


سؤال -

ما معنى شاطر ومشطور وبينهما كامخ ؟ :smile02


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 يناير 2015)

هار اسوح ع ااسؤال ههههههههه 
طيب بص فسرهووولي واشرحهوولي وانا اجاوب طوااااالي ....


----------



## joeseph.jesus (4 يناير 2015)

الاجابة السندويتش


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يناير 2015)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> هار اسوح ع ااسؤال ههههههههه
> طيب بص فسرهووولي واشرحهوولي وانا اجاوب طوااااالي ....




:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


طيب -

السؤال معناه (( السندويتش ))

الشاطر : يعني السكين
المشطور : يعني الصمون - بالمصري تسموه الفيني على ما اظن
كامخ : يعني اللحمة


سؤال:

ما هو البيت المقفول بلا باب وفيه كمية من الشباب ؟ :smile02


----------



## joeseph.jesus (4 يناير 2015)

الرمان


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> الرمان




صح :Flower:


سؤال:

ما الفرق بين الاحتراق والاشتعال ؟


----------



## تيمو (4 يناير 2015)

الاشتعال هو البداية لعملية الاحتراق أما الاحتراق فيكون الاستمرارية ... الاحتراق ممكن يكون تعريف كيميائي وهو عملية الأكسدة بوجود عنصر الأوكسجين دون حاجة لوجود نار أو وميض أو إشتعال ...


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 يناير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> الاشتعال هو البداية لعملية الاحتراق أما الاحتراق فيكون الاستمرارية ... الاحتراق ممكن يكون تعريف كيميائي وهو عملية الأكسدة بوجود عنصر الأوكسجين دون حاجة لوجود نار أو وميض أو إشتعال ...



وبعدين .؟:08:​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (4 يناير 2015)

يعم دول قاعدين يخترعوا لنا اسألة غريبة 
فيزياء و كيمياء  )


----------



## تيمو (4 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> وبعدين .؟:08:​



وبعدين تقع عيناه عليها ، فيشتعل لهيب الحب من أول نظرة ... وهكذا تولّع نيران لا يُطفئها مليون رجل إطفاء ههههه

اكمل القصة بسطر ...


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 يناير 2015)

وعندما تبدأ بحديثها الاول .. فتطفئ النار التي اشتعلت بعذوبة ونقاء صوتها الحاني 
وكأنها ينابيع مياه تدفق لتطفئ اشتعال نظراتها .. 

ههههههههههههههههه يا سلاااااام ع الجمل 

سؤالي .. 
اكمل القصة بسطر اخر هههههه ؟، عجبتني اوووووي ههههههه


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يناير 2015)

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


ما فيش احلى من خفة دم المصريين


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يناير 2015)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> وعندما تبدأ بحديثها الاول .. فتطفئ النار التي اشتعلت بعذوبة ونقاء صوتها الحاني
> وكأنها ينابيع مياه تدفق لتطفئ اشتعال نظراتها ..
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه يا سلاااااام ع الجمل
> ...




فتلتهب نظراته شغفا اليها ليحترق ما تبقى من زمنه المتخثر خلف جدران الساعة ...


سؤال -

حامل و محمول نصف ناشف و نصف مبلول فمن أكون ؟ :smile02


----------



## تيمو (4 يناير 2015)

يستيقظ من إنذهاله أمام رونق جمالها ... يتماسك قليلاً ، صوتها ما زال يرن في أذنيه كلحنٍ من ألحان الخلود ... يسألها هامساً: هـ هـ هل أنتِ ملاكٍ بيننا؟ أم حوريةٌ أضاعت السبيل؟

أكمل يالي بعدي


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 يناير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> يستيقظ من إنذهاله أمام رونق جمالها ... يتماسك قليلاً ، صوتها ما زال يرن في أذنيه كلحنٍ من ألحان الخلود ... يسألها هامساً: هـ هـ هل أنتِ ملاكٍ بيننا؟ أم حوريةٌ أضاعت السبيل؟
> 
> أكمل يالي بعدي



أنا نعم حوريه أضاعت السبيل . وقد وجدت فيك طريقي البديل . وأصبحت حُلمي المُستحيل . لإنك بشرٌ وأنا أفوق عنك بقليل .

أنا ملاك وأنت جعلتني كذلك . أنت أعطيتني صفات الجمال وأضئت ليلاً ظلامهُ حالِك .:vava:

س ـ أكمل .؟

لو عضو ليه وضعه شويه غيري وعمل توبيك بنفس الطريقه كل عضو يكمل علي ما كبه العضو اللي بعده هيكون توبك إبداعي.

ياريت حد ليه مقام يعمله .:08:


----------



## تيمو (5 يناير 2015)

هههه وضعه إزاي يعني غير شوية 
....

قال لها : بس يا بِتْ عجقتيني هههه لا بجد، نتابع 

ساد صمتٌ غريبٌ المكان، ثم عاود النظر في عينيها ... وعادت لتشتعل النيران؛ أين كنتِ منذ زمنٍ بعيد؟ من أين أتيتِ؟ أنتِ الألف والياء .. أنتِ أغنية المساء .. أنتِ لحن الوفاء .. أنتِ أنشودة الهناء .. أين كنتِ ومن أين أتيتِ وهل سيدوم اللقاء؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 يناير 2015)

لا اعلم من اين اتيت .ولا كيف خطفت ..
ولا كيف رميت بهذا السهم ..
ولا افكر .. سوى في تلك اللحظة التي تأخذنا خارج حدود الزمان والمكان .. 
فاللحظة اهم من المستقبل .. لنعيشها كما هي .. ونطرد خوف الفراق .. 

مش عايزة اشارك عشان اشوف ابداعتكم هههههههههه 
 بس 
اكمل ؟؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 يناير 2015)

الله الله حقيقي حكاية مشوقة هههه متـــابع

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 يناير 2015)

قاطعها قائلا:
أكن لكِ بحور الحنين .. أصبحتِ على عقلي تملكين ..
وقلبي تأثرين بعدما كتب لكِ بدمه في حبي سأكون مُخلص وأمين .. 
ومازلتِ من الفراق تخافين !!  
إطمئني يا جميلتي ها الفراق قد أصبح مُقيد سجين
ثم استطر عباراته وعينها تعانق عيناه ويداه تلامس يدايها قائلا لها: 
أنتِ أجمل وردة في بستان ورود .. أنتِ أرق نسمة في هوا الوجود .. أحبكـ الى أبعد حدود .. 
بدأ الكسوف يكسر عينيها .. والخجل يكسو خديها .. 

أكمــــل .......

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 يناير 2015)

لم تجد رد سوى حمرة خدودها الثلجيةةة .. فمنذ زمن بعيد اعتقدت انها منسية ..
كانت تعيش فقط في احلامها الوردية .. فلم تعد تدرك هل هو خيال ام انها قصتها الواقعية 

سكتت لبرهة .. ولم تدري كيف ترد وكيف تنطق .. 
ثم 
اكملت حديثها .. 
كيف اشعر بمعرفتك .. وكيف استطيع ان اميزك .. 
هل تقابلت معك في عالم اخر .. ام تلاقت احلامنا في واقعنا .. 
وكيف لي ان ارتاح لروح اشعر وكأنها كانت تطوف حولي منذ ان خطوت خطوتي الاولى ..؟ 
اتسائل في نفسي .. وبداخلي ملايين علامات الاستفهام ؟ واكبرهم من انا الان ؟ 
هل اعرفني ؟ ام اني كنت تائهة ووجدتني عندما وجدتك ؟ 
فهل من اجابة لديك ،؟

اكمل ؟؟؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (8 يناير 2015)

كملوا يا ولاد عشان ايديكوا تتدفي من الكتابة علي الكيبورد 

او اقولكم في برنامج بيحرك الماوس من خلال الكاميرا عشان الظروف الحالية


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 يناير 2015)

نعم يا حبيبتي ها هو عالم العُشاق يحتوينا 
والحُب بالدفئ والأغاني ينادينا
وهالثياب البيضاء تكسينا
وبهدوء أفكارك يطمئن القلب وبالراحة معي تشعُرينَ
لم تكنِ أنتِ فقط تائهة بل كنت أنا أيضاً تائهاً هائماً حتى التقينا
جمع الله بيننا وأن يحفظنا دة وعده لينا

صمت قليلاً ثم إبتسم وقال: حبيبتي هل تدرين أنني على معرفة بكِ أكثر من معرفتك بنفسك

فأنتِ ذو المشاعر الرقيقة
أنتِ الحنونة الجميلة 
أنتِ كياني وبدونك تصبح روحي وحيدة حزينة
أنتِ فرحتي أنتِ سبب إبتسامتي ..  أنتِ الأميرة .. 


أكمل .........
​


----------



## تيمو (9 يناير 2015)

وتابع قائلاً:

أعرفك قبل بِدء التكوين
أعرف من تكونين ..
أنتِ الأمل، أنتِ البسمة وأنتِ الحنين ..
أنتِ الحب وأنتِ كمال السنين ..
أنتِ الشوق والفرحة حينما تبتسمين ...
أعرفك منذ رأيتك ملاكاً في حلمي تظهرين ..
أنتِ الغاية والطموح والأمل حينما تكتبين ..
تخافين الفراق؟ لا تخافي فأنتِ حلمي وتوأم الروح لا تفارقين ..


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 يناير 2015)

عندي احساس ان بقية الاعضاااء مش عارفين يكملوا اللعب عشان القصة دي ف نعملها موضوع ذي ما قال كريس ناخد فيه راحتنا هههههههه ونكمل اسئلة بقى ....

سؤالي ...
اكتر حاجة مفرحاك اليومين دول ايه ؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 يناير 2015)

إني لسا عايش إحساس الفرحه بإني قضيت 3 أجمل أيام فى حيآتي تحت المطر مع اللي بحبهم .وأن كل اللي بحبهم إتجمعوا معاي علشاني وبقينا نفرح ونجري وناكل أيس كريم ونشرب كوكتيل رغم السقعه والتلج.ونكون الوحيدين اللي بنعيد فى الشوارع.أول مره أشعر بإحساس أن يفرح معك غيرك لأجل أن تفرح أنت .

س ـ مين اللي هيعمل التوبيك اللي هنألف فيه مؤلفات مُشتركه.؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 يناير 2015)

واحد من اللي بكيتبوا فيه 

اخبارك ايه في البرد  ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يناير 2015)

بـــــــردان

لون عيونكـ إيه ؟
​


----------



## soul & life (10 يناير 2015)

عسلى
ايهما اجمل اناقة المظهر ام اناقة اللسان؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يناير 2015)

يفضل اللتنين لكن الأولوية لـ أناقة اللسان

اخر مرة بكيتي كانت امتى ؟
​


----------



## soul & life (10 يناير 2015)

ايه السؤال المحرج ده ...اول امبارح

البكاء بيريح؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يناير 2015)

جدااااا

طب اخر مرة بكيتي كانت ليه ؟ 
​


----------



## soul & life (10 يناير 2015)

لاهو انا ممكن ابكى مع نفسى كتير بتحصل لما بوصل لخنقة معينة كده ممكن موقف يجرحنى
مبينش لحد بس بينى وبين نفسى وارد جدا ابكى .. بتحصل كتير لما بكون مضغوطة

نفسه طير بقا ومتجاوبش ههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يناير 2015)

سطرين بتكتبي في الاجابة وبردو مقولتيش سبب الخنقة ..ايه الدبلوماسية دي هههه

اخر مرة بكيت مش فاكر وللأمانة حتى السبب مش فاكرة لكن غالبا بيكون بسبب احساسي ببعدي عن ربنا

اكتر صفة بتكرها فيك ؟؟
​


----------



## soul & life (10 يناير 2015)

هههههههه بلغوووش متعرفش تتلغوش
يوووه صفات كتير متعدش العصبية ... كتومة بيتوتية  غير اجتماعية كسلانة فى حاجات حاجات ...........

نفسه


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يناير 2015)

كتوم جدا وشبة انطوائي 

بتتمنى لحبيبك ايه ؟
​


----------



## soul & life (10 يناير 2015)

السلامة و راحة البال

نفسه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 يناير 2015)

انه يبقى احسن حد ف الدنيا دي كلها .. 
وانه يحافظ ع علاقته بربنا اللي هتخليه يحافظ عليا ..
وانه يكون طموح .. وانه يكون قوي ومافيش حاجة تكسره ابدا ..
يكون عنده رجاء دايما .. يكون عنده سلام داخلي .. 

بس دول حبة صغننين ...

ايه اللي نفسك يكون ف شريك حياتك ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 يناير 2015)

الحب  
نفسه


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يناير 2015)

يهمني في شريكة حياتي
علاقتها بربنا
المستوى التعليمي
الشكل يكون مقبول بالنسبالي


اخر مناسبة اجتماعية حضرتها ؟؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 يناير 2015)

عيد ميلاد بنوتة اب اعترافي .. 

ايه اللي بيلمسك وبيأثر فيك ف انواع الفنون ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يناير 2015)

التمثيل - كتابة شعر


هل تمتلك انسان يستاهل الثقة العمياء ؟؟

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 يناير 2015)

كانت عندي بس راحت السما .. 
حاليا لا .. ربنا وبس 

ايه بيخليك تثق ف اللي قدامك ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 يناير 2015)

لا . 
ماهو تعريفك للجنون ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يناير 2015)

مافيش حاجة بتخليني اثق في اللي قدامي 
غير لو حد عارف عنه او معروف عنه انه بيحبني وتهمة مصلحتي، دة كافي لكوني اثق فيه

لو غمضت عنيك وسرحت دلوقتي هتتخيل ايه ؟؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> .
> ماهو تعريفك للجنون ؟




الجنون نوعين .. 
جنون عقلي نتيجة لفقد بعض خلايا المخ
جنون رومانسي نتيجة لحبه الكبيــــر لشريكة حياته

سؤالي فوق


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 يناير 2015)

ممممممم حاجات كتيرة اوووووي .. 
بس 
ممكن كورنيش وحمص شام (حلابيسا) ههههههههه ولوحدي عشان مش عايزة دوشة انا ... 

ممكن جنينة كبييييييييرة اووووووي وفيها كدة مكان كبير مزروع ورد ابيض (عشق لا ينتهي ) 
وانا قاعدة فيها بقى مع كتاب بحبه .. ومعاها كوباية سحلب عشان البرد ... 

ممكن برده اكبر مكتبة وادخل اعيش فيها بقى .. الكتب (قصة حب لن تنتهي ) 

سؤالي 

نفس السؤال .. عشان عجبني ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 يناير 2015)

علبة ورنيش سبرآي.!:vava:!.

س ـ من آنت.؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 يناير 2015)

سامح الشهير بـ مينا هههه، 22 سنة، من الجيزة، خريج كلية هندسة قسم اتصالات، سنة التخرج 2014
أعمل حالياً في شركة Etisalat قريباً في شركة  TE Data-xceed-، دايماً بقول في نفسي هكون أحسن في المستقبل، ملتزم، أحب النظام والهدوء، جاد في شغلي، مطيع، خدوم احياناً، نشيط
 بحب اتابع تصرفات الآخرين واتعلم من ايجابية تصرفهم واستفاد من اخطائهم، مبحبش أجرح مشاعر حد لاني ياما اتجرحت وعارف ان الطعم مُـــــر


أحلى ذكرى في طفولتك ؟؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 يناير 2015)

كتييييييير اوووووووي 
بس وانا ف الكورال زمان كان عندنا عرض ف الكاتدرائية 
وكنت برنم ترنيمة .. كان في عنقوود عنب .. 
البابا شنودة حضر العرض ده ..
واحنا نازلين وزع علينا شوكولاتة .. ومسك اديا وباسها .. 
يمكن دي من احلى الذكريااااات .. لاني كنت بعشقه .. ومازلت بعشقه اوووووووي 

سؤالي 
الحياة العملية .. بالنسبالك ايه ؟


----------



## تيمو (11 يناير 2015)

كانت إدمان، كنت بشتغل فوق العشر ساعات يومياً ،، بس أدركت إنو الحياة لازم توازن على كل الأصعدة،،، ومن بعد ما بلّشت أعمل التوازن ده نلت الترقية والحياة صارت زي الفُل 
الحكمة: الشركات بعمرها ما بتشبع ، لو اشتغلت ٢٤ ساعة راح يحكولوك: هل من مزيد؟ لذلك لا تخسر حياتك الاجتماعية عشان الشغل لأنو بالآخر الترقية مرتبطة بالعلاقات مش بالإنجازات أو ساعات العمل الزيادة يالي بتعملهم ،،،

إيه هي الأغنية أو الترنيمة يالي ليها فترة معلقة ببالك؟


----------



## soul & life (11 يناير 2015)

كتير اغانى فيروز  كلها كنت بذاكر على صوت فيروز 
والراديو برنامج اعترافات ليلية لبثينة كامل كان بيذاع بعد منتصف الليل فى اغنية لفيروز اسمها صار لازم ودعكم
كانت بتذاع فىنهاية البرنامج كل مرة بيذاع فيها

نفسه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 يناير 2015)

هو انا عموما لازم كل فترة كدة في ترنيمة او اغنية تعلق معايا 
وافضل ليل نهار مشغلاها لحد ماحفظها تمام هههههه 
الايام دي 
بقالي فترة بسمع ترنيمة اسمها 
بفضل نعمتك 
واغنية english 
اسمها my immortal


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 يناير 2015)

كلمات قرأتها واثرت فيك ؟


----------



## تيمو (11 يناير 2015)

هي مش كلمات إنما كتاب فرق معايا بجد اسمه 
The seven habits of highly effective people
هو كتاب قديم وقرأته من زمان لكن بجد غيّر بطريقة تفكيري بطريقة إيجابية،

لو كنت بجزيرة لوحدك وخيّروك تأخذ شخصين معك ، مين بتختار ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (11 يناير 2015)

مش هاخد حد 

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 يناير 2015)

حاليا ممكن اودي اتنين صحابي ... من الكنيسة لسة متجوزين جداد 
وماروحش انا ..ههههههههههه 

ممكن بقى بعد عمرا طويل .. شريك حياتي والبيبي بتاعنا....

سؤالي 
ايه اكتر حاجة ممكن تدخلك ف حالة حزن ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2015)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> سؤالي
> ايه اكتر حاجة ممكن تدخلك ف حالة حزن ؟


*حاجات كتير *
*بس اهمها لما افقد الثقة فى حد *
*او حد غالى عليا يبعد *
*واحس انى وحيده من غيره *
*سؤالى *
*لو محتار فى قرار مصيرى ومش قادر تاخد قرار *
*تعمل ايه ؟؟؟*​


----------



## soul & life (11 يناير 2015)

بحاول اسمع صوت ربنا ليا 
بفكر كتير وبصمت لانه الهدوء والتركيز اهم شىء فى المرحلة دى ..
واخد رأى اصحاب الخبرة (بالنسبة لنوعية القرار) واللى بيحبونى ورأيهم هيفيدنى 

ناس بتقول الايام بتجرى وناس بتقول الساعات مبتدعيش من وجهة نظرك انهم اصح؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ناس بتقول الايام بتجرى وناس بتقول الساعات مبتدعيش من وجهة نظرك انهم اصح؟؟


*بالنسبة ليا الايام فعلا بتجرى وخصوصا اللحظات الحلوة 
كتير بحس ان الوقت راكب قطر مش مستنى حد يركب 
ولو اوقات حزن تحسى انها مش بتعدى  
*

*ازاى بتعرف اللى قدامك صادق او لا ؟؟؟*​


----------



## soul & life (11 يناير 2015)

من اسلوبه ونظرات عينيه الكداب كلامه بيكون يا أما متعلثم وبيفكر كتير قبل ميتكلم او بيتكلم بسرعة جدااا علشان يخفى الكدب اللى بكلامه ... خليكى واثقة من احساسك وخلى دايما احساسك دليلك ...

ايهما اسوء البخل ام الطمع ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ايهما اسوء البخل ام الطمع ؟


*الاتنين اسوء من بعض 
لو وقت متاح ليك انك تقعد مع نفسك 
هتعمل ايه هتسترجع زكريات ولا هتتفرج ع صور 
وايه بروتكولك فى القعدة بتعمل ايه بتشرب ايه بتسمع ايه ؟؟
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (11 يناير 2015)

بتمشي علي البحر او اقعد واتامل في البحر شوية و لو فيه شاي يبقي زي الفل  
وطبعا بسمع فيروز 

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2015)

*



			لو وقت متاح ليك انك تقعد مع نفسك 
هتعمل ايه هتسترجع زكريات ولا هتتفرج ع صور 
وايه بروتكولك فى القعدة بتعمل ايه بتشرب ايه بتسمع ايه ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انا برتوكولي هيكون كتاتي
هقوم اعمل اد عشرة خمناشر سندوشت كده مشكليين
ومعاهم لتر حاجه ساقعه فيروز او ميرندا
وبس وهاعيش اللحظة مع سندوشتاتي

انت متفائل بقدوم السنة الجديده ولا لا ؟
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> انا برتوكولي هيكون كتاتي
> هقوم اعمل اد عشرة خمناشر سندوشت كده مشكليين
> ومعاهم لتر حاجه ساقعه فيروز او ميرندا
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ضحكتينى 
بحاول اتفائل 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ضحكتينى
> بحاول اتفائل
> 
> *​


تدوم الضحكة :smil12:

ويارب تكون سنة كلها خير وفرح وتفائل عليكي يارب

فين السؤال طيب 
ماعلينا اسال انا

ايه اسعد خبر سمعته في حياتك 
واسوأ خبر ؟



​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (12 يناير 2015)

اني هكون أب  
اسوأ خبر لسه الحمد لله   ربنا يستر 

توقعاتك بالعام الجديد ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> اني هكون أب
> اسوأ خبر لسه الحمد لله   ربنا يستر
> 
> توقعاتك بالعام الجديد ؟


مبرروك :smil12:
وان شاء الله مايكونش في اخبار وحشة في حياتك ابدا يارب

انا مستفائله
وحاسة انه هايكون عام كويس
بمشيئة ربنا

حكمة بتؤمن بيها ؟​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (12 يناير 2015)

مافيش مكسب بدون تعب .

تتخيلي حياتك بعد 10 سنين ايه ؟


----------



## soul & life (12 يناير 2015)

حياتى بعد 10 سنين يااه وحد ضامن بكره هيكون فين ولا بيعمل ايه؟؟
العلم عند ربنا  ...  


اى مقولة بتتقال كتير فى وسطك وبتستفزك جدااا ؟


----------



## تيمو (12 يناير 2015)

إن شا الله لأنها بتنقال لجميع أنواع الإجابات: نعم ، لا ، مش عارف ههه

يعني تسألي شخص: رح تيجي على المحاضرة ... الشخص: إنشالله ... أنا: يعني جاي ويلا لأ؟ ... الشخص: إنشالله يا أخي ... أنا: ما فهمت، نعم أو لأ؟ .. الشخص: إنشالله بس إنت توكل على الله هههه

قلبي الصغير لا يحتمل 

نفس السؤال


----------



## soul & life (12 يناير 2015)

ههههههه  ربنا يسهل   الناس بتستخدمها استخدام خاطىء لانه لما يكون الشخص عاوز يهرب من وعده او الالتزام بامر معين يقولك ربنا يسهل  وهو فى صميم نفسه مش مقتنع ومش هينفذ لكن بيسكت اللى اودامه بكلمة ربنا يسهل 
 نسيت  كلمة بايخة وعبيطة هههه  ..  وبتتعصبى ليه 
وكفاية كده رغم انه فى كتيرررررررررررررر

من وقت للتانى الانسان بيمل من المكان اللى بيقضى فيه اغلب وقته  زى حجرته مكتبه
 ويحب يغير  ... ساعات بتقوم مع نفسك تغير ترتيب الاشياء وممكن تغير لون دهان الجدران تعمل ديكور جديد فى غرفتك او بيتك ؟؟؟


----------



## تيمو (12 يناير 2015)

مرات بغيّر ترتيب غرفتي ومكتبي ... بس مش لدرجة الدهان ، لأنو الطراشة بدها حفلة إلها أول وما إلهاش آخر. وبتستغربي لو بقولك مرات بحب أغيّر الناس يالي بطلع معهم من باب كسر الروتين وعدم الملل 

لو حسيت نفسك مخنوق من عيلتك (بتصير يعني عادي ههه) شو ممكن تعمل؟


----------



## soul & life (12 يناير 2015)

هههههههه  ساعات بتحصل فعلا لما بتخنق من كل حاجة بأعد مع حالى اسمع موسيقى واقر 
لكن للاسف مش فى كل الاوقات الانسان ممكن يفضى راسه من مسئولياته والتزاماته فبغصب نفسى وبواصل واحاول اهدى نفسى والتمس لهم الاعذار واحلى مواقفهم اللى كانت سبب فى خنقتى هههه

اذا كنت ماشى بالطريق وقابلك واحد فقير وملابسه خفيفه فىجو برد قاسى ويبان من مظهره انه مختل عقليا هتحاول تساعده بأى شكل او تخاف وتبتعد؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 يناير 2015)

ههههههههههههههه سؤال غريب 
يمكن علاقتي بيهم بقى فيها نضوج اووووووي عشان كدة صعب خالص 
اني اتخنق منهم .. زمان الواحد ماكنش بيكون فاهم هما ليه بيتحكموا تحكمات غريبة 
وكان بيضايق من الاوامر لانه ماكنش بيبقى فاهم خوفهم عليه .. حبهم الزيادة ليه ..
مع الوقت لما الواحد بيكبر بييتدي يفهم .. ف بيعدي كتييييير من الحاجات اللي ممكن تخنقه 
وبياخدها بمنظور تاني .. منظور حبهم ليه .. 
ف بصراحة الايام دي مش بتخنق منهم هههههههههههههه 
لو حصل وده احتمال بعيد .. هعتزل نفسي شوية .. اعد ف الاوضة بتاعتي .. 
لحد ما اهدا واعاتبهم بعد كدة واحل الدنيا ... 

سؤالي ...
ايه ممكن يخليك حابب العزلة ؟


----------



## تيمو (12 يناير 2015)

أنا إنسان بطبعي إجتماعي وما بحب العزلة، بس يمكن مرات بكون تعبان وراسي بوجعني وما بكون حابب آخد وأعطي مع الناس ... فبنعزل.

معقول يا سيكرت إنتي بتحبي العزلة؟ مو باين الصراحة


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههه  ساعات بتحصل فعلا لما بتخنق من كل حاجة بأعد مع حالى اسمع موسيقى واقر
> لكن للاسف مش فى كل الاوقات الانسان ممكن يفضى راسه من مسئولياته والتزاماته فبغصب نفسى وبواصل واحاول اهدى نفسى والتمس لهم الاعذار واحلى مواقفهم اللى كانت سبب فى خنقتى هههه
> 
> اذا كنت ماشى بالطريق وقابلك واحد فقير وملابسه خفيفه فىجو برد قاسى ويبان من مظهره انه مختل عقليا هتحاول تساعده بأى شكل او تخاف وتبتعد؟



بصراحة يا نيفيان ولو انه تصرف مش حكيم مني 
بس اكيد هحاول بكل طريقة اساعده 
حتى لو هتصل بحد من اخواتي .. يجي معايا .. القصة بتبقى 
ف نظرتي للشخص ده .. في ناس بجد لما بشوفها ولو ماقدرتش اساعدها 
ممكن اعد ايام مش متهنية بنوم ولا بحياة اصلا .. بحس اني ماستهلش اللقمة اللي باكلها اصلا ... يعني باكل ومتغطية بكام بطانية وقاعدة ف بيت دفا .. وكل ده وفي حد غيري ممكن يموت م الساقعة .. ممكن توصل معايا اني اتخيله جعان وانا قاعدة باكل او انا نايمة ..
ماعرفش بحس اني اوفر ههههههههههه بس لو ماعملتش اي حاحة بتعب نفسيا جدا ..

سؤالي 
ايه يخليك مرتاح البال ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 يناير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> أنا إنسان بطبعي إجتماعي وما بحب العزلة، بس يمكن مرات بكون تعبان وراسي بوجعني وما بكون حابب آخد وأعطي مع الناس ... فبنعزل.
> 
> معقول يا سيكرت إنتي بتحبي العزلة؟ مو باين الصراحة



ههههههههههههههه لا بحبها لو حسيت ان اللي حواليا مش هيفهموني ف الوقت الحالي ..
او صعب التواصل معاهم .. 
ولازم وقت ليا كدة عزلة وهدووووء .. عشان نفسيتي  تكون في سلام ...
لكن عموما .. بحب الناس جدا .. علاقتي بيهم .. الحكاوي معاهم .. المناقشات ..
الصداقات والعلاقات ...
بس عشان التوازن .. لازم يكون ليا وقت عزلة لوحدي كدة مع نفسي ..


----------



## soul & life (12 يناير 2015)

راحة البال بتيجى لما الانسان يكون راضى عن نفسه 
بالنسبة ليا راحة البال دايما تيجى لما اكون راضية عن نفسى من كل النوااحى 

ايه الشىء اللى ممكن يعكننك ويغير مودك؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 يناير 2015)

إني أزعل حد . خصوصاً لو عزيز عليا . ولما حد يزعلني برضو بتعكنن بس من جواي .

س ـ ما هو التحدي الذي ربحته وما هو التحدي الذي خسرته.؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 يناير 2015)

انا مبخودش الأمور بتحدي ..
فالبساطة هي الدعامة الأولى لتحقيق أهدافي
بمعنى بعت السي في لشركة معينة كلموني عملت انترفيو عديت خلاص اشطة .. طب معدتش مبعتبروش فشل ولان فيه ناس تفكيرها سم فببعد عنهم و اتجاهلم و احاول اتجاهل اي كلمة سلبية صادرة منهم وبقدم في شركة تانية ومش أقل مكانة من الشركة الاولى وهلم جرا ..
دة من الجانب العملي
وكذلك يا خرستو من الجانب الروحي بقع كتير وبقوم فاشكر ربنا ان مافيش اي فكرة بترميني داخل دايرة اليأس  

وانت وصغير كان نفسك تبقا ايه لما تكبر ؟؟

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 يناير 2015)

كان نفسي اطلع دكتورة عشان اعالج رجل تيتة اللي بتوجعها ..
كبرت حبة بقى نفسي اطلع مهندسة ... 
كبرت حبة بقى نفسي اطلع مذيعة ...
كبرت حبة بقى نفسي اطلع رساااامة .. 
هههههههههه كان كل شوية نفسي ف حاجة ... 

سؤالي 
ايه اكتر حاجة ممكن تخليك تضحك اوووووي ومن قلبك ؟؟ 
وانت من النوع اللي ضحكته هادية وقليل لما يضحك ؟ ولا اللي ضحكته فضيحة وبيضحك علطول هههه؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 يناير 2015)

دة ايه السؤال اللي جواه اكتر من سؤال دة ههههه

مافيش حاجة معينة بتخليني اضحك من قلبي لكني بضحك من قلبي بس مش كتير
اما بقا ضحكتي هادية والا فضيحة، قليل لما بضحك والا بضحك على طول الاجاية تلاقيها حسب المكان اللي موجود فيه وفصحبة مين  

بتتغير بسرعة ؟؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 يناير 2015)

الحقيقة ... من فترة كنت بحاول ع قد ماقدر اغير سلبيات ف حياتي 
ف شخصيتي .. 
دلوقتي ف حالة رضا عن نفسي .. لكن لما بلاقي في حاجة سلبية علطول وبسرعة بحاول اغيرها .. 

اما لو كنت تقصد تغيير المشاعر تجاه حد .. او اشخاااص .. او اغير تصرفاتي .. اهتمامي ..
اسلوبي . 
ده بالنسبالي صعب جدا اوووووي خالص .. حتى لو اللي قدامي اتغير اوووووووي بفضل ذي مانا 
ممكن يكون عيب فيا ..
بس مشاعري بصعوبة جدا جدا جدا بتتغير .. واللي بياخد مكانة عندي ف حياتي من الصعووبة جدا انه يخسرها ..

سؤالي .
نفس السؤال ؟؟ 
عشان افهم انهي اجابة اللي جاوبت ع السؤال ههههه ..


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 يناير 2015)

ولا اجابة هههه
بتتغير بسرعة اقصد انك مودي شوية فرحان ساعتين كدة تقلب معاك على حزن شوية على ملل شوية نشاط
انا بقا عشت فترة كبيرة اوي يمكن سنين وانا في الحال دة لكن حاليا بقيت معظم يومي اشعر اني اكتيف

شاركت حد قبل كدة بكل اللي جواكـ ؟؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 يناير 2015)

كل كل اللي جوايا لااا ... 
اصل في حاجات الواحد مابيعرفش يحكيها .. حتى لو حاول .. 
تقدر تقول ان التعبيرات ممكن تخون الاحساس فيها ..
ف يا تتحس ذي ماهي يا ما تتقلش ..
ممكن يكون اب اعترافي يعرف عني حاجات كتيييير بس برده مش كل كل اللي جوايا ..
حتى انتيمتي ربنا ينيح روحها برده مش كل كل اللي جوايا 
ربنا وبس .. لانه عارف اللي جوانا من غير ما نحكي .. او نكون مضطرين نشرح 
بس كدةةة ...

بتحب تحكي ؟ ولا كتوووم ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (12 يناير 2015)

كتوم . بس بحب اسمع 
لو العالم انهار و طلبوا منك تختار شخص واحد بس لمكان امن تختار مين ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 يناير 2015)

*واحد بس صعب اوى بالنسبه كل عائلتى غاليه عندى 

لو عندك صديق قال اسرارك  مره هل ممكن تثق فيه مره تانيه *


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 يناير 2015)

سؤال خيالي دة يا جوزيف هههه... مش هختار حد لان في اختياري ضرر ليه، الضرر انه هيعيش مقهور لوحدة

لا ابدااا

ايه مدى قدرتك على الاستماع للآخرين ؟؟
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 يناير 2015)

*بسمع للكل بدون حدود وبتفاعل مع اللى بيتكلم 

س
لو حد خانك مره ممكن تجدد ثقتك فيه *


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 يناير 2015)

دة لو حد بحبه اوووووي ومش عايز اخسره وهتكون الفرصة الاولى والاخيرة اني اجدد ثقتي فيه

بتكدب على نفسك .. وامتي بتعمل كدة ؟؟
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 يناير 2015)

*لا خالص مش بحب اكذب على نفسى ولا على غيرى


س
هل تؤمن بالكذب الابيض *


----------



## joeseph.jesus (12 يناير 2015)

مافيش حاجة اسمها كدب ابيض كله في الاخر كدب 
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 يناير 2015)

لا مافيش حاجة اسمها كدب ابيض كله كدب .. 

ايه اكتر حاجة شاغلة تفكيرك الايام دي ؟


----------



## تيمو (13 يناير 2015)

البرد ... البرررررددددد ...

مستوى رضاك عن نفسك خلال العام الماضي، وكم حققت من أهدافك (لو وضعت لها) خلال السنة الماضية؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (13 يناير 2015)

الشغل و شوية مشاكل تانية 
لو امامك اختيار البلد اللي تعيش فيها هتختار اي بلد ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 يناير 2015)

مصر .. بس هتمنى تبقى احلى من كدة حبتين واحوالها تتصلح .. 
لو زيارة .. نفسي امنيتي اروح باريس .. والبندقية .. ومكان ف هولندا كدة شفتلو صورة .. 

ايه معنى الراحة بالنسبالك ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (13 يناير 2015)

السلام الداخلي 

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 يناير 2015)

*الراحه هى انى اكون قريبه من ربنا دايما 

س
ازاى بتحكم على الناس اللى بتتعامل معاهم لاول مره *


----------



## joeseph.jesus (13 يناير 2015)

بحكم عليهم من تصرفاتهم للمواقف معايا
اصعب شيء واجهته بحياتك ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 يناير 2015)

*لا نشكر ربنا مفيش حاجه صعبه اوى
 كلها حاجات عاديه وبنعمة ربنا بتعدى 

س 
 نفسه *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 يناير 2015)

لما صديقتي اتوفت .. 
كان اصعب حاجة اتعرضت ليها ف حياتي ..

ايه اللي بتحلم تحققه ف 2015؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 يناير 2015)

نفسي احقق حلم كبيير لسه محلمتش بيه  .. 

مشروبك المفضل ؟؟
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2015)

*النسكافيه  
بتشارك اصحابك احزانهم ؟ 
ولو انت مريت بوقت صعب مين اقرب حد بتتكلم معاه ؟؟*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (14 يناير 2015)

ربنا  اقرب واحد ليا بكلمه .
ذكري كلما تتذكرها تشعر بالحنين لها ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 يناير 2015)

لو فيه بينا محبة كبيرة اكييد هتوجع اوي وهحزن لحزنهم

ربنا ونفسي بس


جوزيف .. مافيش ذكرى بحن ليها 

 "إن معظم الناس يستمعون دون أن يبدوا مايفيد تجاوبهم مع محدثيهم"
إيه مدى علاقتك بالجملة دي ؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 يناير 2015)

ماليش علاقة بيها هههههههههههه .. بحب اسمع اوووي اللي حواليا وخصوصا لو عندهم ثقة فيا 
واني هقدر افيدهم ولو بحاجة بسيطة .. لو ما اظهرتش تجاوب وتفاعل كبير وحسيت بكلامهم .. 
ولو شكوى او مشكلة قللت منها ومن تعب الشخص اللي بيحكي .. مش هيحكي معايا تاني .. ودي حاجة محبهااااش .. ف قصة اني اظهر تفاعل واضح مني اني بسمع اللي قدامي وبشاركه وبحس ببه .. دي قصة مفروووغ منها ...
اما لو على حوار عادي .. بحب اسمع الاول كل حاجة من غير ما ارد .. ولا اتجاوب خاااالص .. لحد مافهم  كل حاجة واحلل الحوار كله ف دماغي بعد كدة ابتدي اشاااارك 
... 

الطبيعة بالنسبالك ايه ..؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 يناير 2015)

مجد صاغته يدى الله

موقف محرج حصلك وكل ما تفتكره تضحك ؟؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 يناير 2015)

كنت طالعة خلوة مع عيالي ف الخدمة ف اعدادي. 
وطبعا اغلييتهم اطول مني .ههههههههه. ف كنت واخداهم ومزوغة بيهم من البيت بتاع الخلوة 
للحوش بتاع الدير تحت .. عشان كانوا عايزين يلعبوا حبةة .. 
ف اخدتهم واعدت الاعبهم وكدة .. المهم العيال اتلموا حواليا وبيرغوا وبيلعبوا وكدة .. جه ابونا ..
بيقولنا انتو نازلين كدة من غير خادمة معاكم اذاي ؟  هههههههههه 
بس ف طلعت من وسطهم وقولت لابونا لا يا ابونا دول معايا انا الخادمة بتاعتهم ..
لاقيت ابونا اعد يضحك ساعة ويقوللي انتي الخادمة اقوله صدقني انا الخادمة ههههه 
فين وفين لحد ماقتنع .. 
بس من ساعتها ابونا الكاهن ده وعلى تواصل علطول معاه وكل ماكلمه لازم يفكرني بالموقف ده 
ونعد نضحك . ويقوللي لسة ماكبرتيش .. اقوله يابونا انت بس شوفني هتلاقيني حاجة تانية خالص ..
يقوللي مش مصدقك هههههههههه
كان موقف محرج بس اتحول لضحك كبيييير ...

نفس السؤال ..
عشان اسمع الفضايح هههههههه؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 يناير 2015)

*ايه السؤال المحرج ده 
ده لسه الفتره اللى فاتت 
روحت مع جوزى نشترى هدوم 
ليا فصاحب المحل قالى هجيب 
كمان يومين حاجات حلوه ابقى 
تعالى لوحدك ومتتعبيش بابا معاكى المكان قريب  
فجوزى وهو يضحك قاله دى المدام على فكره 
 ومعاها تلات عيال اروح اجيبهملك من البيت 

س
نفسه عايزه اسمع برضه الفضايح زى موكى 

*


----------



## soul & life (16 يناير 2015)

كنت مرة عنددكتورالاسنان و كانت ناردين معايا  اعدة جانبى كنت واخدة ابرة بنج فمش بعرف اتكلم  و ممرضة الدكتورعاوزة تاخد بيانات  للكارتة المتابعة  فلقيتها بتكلم ناردين وبتقولها اختك اسمها ايه ههههه  فناردين ضحكت قالتلها اختى مين قالتلها هى مش اختك قالتلها لا صدقينى دى ماما  فى سيدة كبيرة بالسن جانبنا منتظرة تدخل فضحكت وراحت مبرقة قالت ماما صغيرة معلش هى شكلها اختك الكبيرة كان موقف محرج والعيادة كلهم اعدوا يتهمسوا ويضحكوا


نفسه ؟؟


----------



## تيمو (16 يناير 2015)

مرة كنت بمشي مع صبية جميلة جداً، بجد بحكي جميلة جداً لا بل ملكة جمال ، وبنحكي مع بعض ومش منتبهين للشارع والأشياء يالي فيه، المهم، وبينما كنا مندمجين بالكلام، ما لقيت حالي غير داخل وضارب بعمود كهرباء بنص وجهي  يوميتها بجد شفت الدنيا بالألوان وما استوعبت شو صار وهي قاعدة بتضحك، ومن يوميتها صرت أشوفها بشعة ولئيمة هههه

نفسه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (16 يناير 2015)

امري لله هقول علي موقف 
كنت في الجامعه وبنت كنت اتعرفت عليها معايا في السكشن 
و انا مش بحفظ الاسامي و اصلا مش بهتم بصداقات البنات ايامها 
فلقيتها بتسلم عليا و تقولي ازيك يا  .. 
بصيت لها و انا اصلا مش فاكر من دي وضحكت وخلاص و مشيت  .
بس كان شكلي زبالة اني مش عارف مين دي بعدها افتكرت اسمها و هي مين .

اعاني من الزهايمر من صغري )

نفسه ,,


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 يناير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> مرة كنت بمشي مع صبية جميلة جداً، بجد بحكي جميلة جداً لا بل ملكة جمال ، وبنحكي مع بعض ومش منتبهين للشارع والأشياء يالي فيه، المهم، وبينما كنا مندمجين بالكلام، ما لقيت حالي غير داخل وضارب بعمود كهرباء بنص وجهي  يوميتها بجد شفت الدنيا بالألوان وما استوعبت شو صار وهي قاعدة بتضحك، ومن يوميتها صرت أشوفها بشعة ولئيمة هههه
> 
> نفسه


ههههههههههههه ضحكتني اوووووووووي يا تيموووو بجد ..
بس انا فرحانة فيك .. شكلك عنيك زايغة ههههههههههههه 

مش هجاوب لاني جاوبت نفس السؤال ..

بس تسجيل غلاسة ع تيمو ههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (17 يناير 2015)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> ههههههههههههه ضحكتني اوووووووووي يا تيموووو بجد ..
> بس انا فرحانة فيك .. شكلك عنيك زايغة ههههههههههههه
> 
> مش هجاوب لاني جاوبت نفس السؤال ..
> ...



هههههه لا زايغة إيه بقى، بقولك مركّز معاها لدرجة إنو ما كنت شايف غيرها هههه

الله يهديه بقى عامود الكهربا يالي جه بطريقي 

الله يديم الضحكة يارب


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 يناير 2015)

*ههههههههه 
معلش يا تيمو عمود النور ده معندوش ذوء 
مش يراعى انك مش فاضى
 تبص قدامك ويبعد عن طريقك:new6:


س

هل المجهول بيخوفك 
*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 يناير 2015)

اوقات بخاف من المجهول .
بتحب الحر ولا البرد :؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يناير 2015)

البرد ..

موقف صعب اتحطيت فيه .. وايه كان رد فعلك ؟؟
​


----------



## soso a (21 يناير 2015)

بطلت اتحرج او اتكسف 
هههههههه
ذات السؤال


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 يناير 2015)

هو نفس بقت ذات ,,!!

مش مهم ..المهم إن صحبتهم جات..

منوره "soso" بعد غياب ..

انا جاوبت وقلت موقف قبل كدا هنا..دوروا عليه بئا..

س ـ إنتا خجول..أو بتتكسف..ولا لأ..وإمتا بتكون خجول ومكسوف.؟​


----------



## soso a (22 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> هو نفس بقت ذات ,,!!
> 
> مش مهم ..المهم إن صحبتهم جات..
> 
> ...


مشكور كتير 

انا كنت خجوله كتير 
واكثر وقت بتكسف فيه لما الاقى حد مركز مع حراكاتى وتصرفاتى 

بس خلاص الى حد كبير قل الموضوع 


نفسه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 يناير 2015)

انا مش بحط في بالي الحاجات دي 

نفسه ؟


----------



## soso a (22 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> انا مش بحط في بالي الحاجات دي
> 
> نفسه ؟


نفس الاجابة 
-----
لو طلعت رحلة وانت راكب الاتوبيس لقيت اللى جنبك زنان وكلامه كتير صدعك ايه هيكون تصرفك


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 يناير 2015)

يزن براحته  بحط سماعاتي و اعلي صوت الاغاني و لا كانه موجود اصلا .

نفس السؤال


----------



## soso a (22 يناير 2015)

احاول اغير مكانى او اخليه هو يغير مكانه  

اكتر افلام بتعجبك وتحب تشوفها


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 يناير 2015)

الرعب , مصاصي الدماء 

نفسه ؟


----------



## soso a (22 يناير 2015)

دراما اجتماعيه ورومانسى وكوميدى واكشن 
كله الا اللى فوق ده  
اللى بعدى يسال


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 يناير 2015)

افلام الـsuspense

س ـ أسأل أقول أيه .؟​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> افلام الـsuspense
> 
> س ـ أسأل أقول أيه .؟​


هل قمت بتحميل الملف وعرفني هو اللي انت عاوزة ولا احمل الملف التاني  ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> هل قمت بتحميل الملف وعرفني هو اللي انت عاوزة ولا احمل الملف التاني  ؟



هو ياباشا وشغال عليه دلوقت .. :59:

س ـ أقيمك ولا أنفض .؟​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> هو ياباشا وشغال عليه دلوقت .. :59:
> 
> س ـ أقيمك ولا أنفض .؟​


يعني ماطلعش غلط وحجمه صغير علي الفاضي 

شكلي انا اللي هنفض حاجة تانية 

اللي انت عاوزه بقي ياعم كريس :t39: 

ابقي قابلني لو حملت لك حاجة تانية .

ايه اللون المفضل لك ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 يناير 2015)

بحب كل الآلون 
آكترها النبيتي

س ـ جعآن.؟​


----------



## soul & life (22 يناير 2015)

بحب الكحلى والبنى والرمادى والموف الهادى والروز الهادى  عموما انا بحبالالوان المريحة للعين محبش الالوان الملعلعة 

اجمل حاجة فيك شكلا ومضمونا ؟! ( على حسب وجهة نظرك ووجهة نظر اهلك فيك )


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 يناير 2015)

عيوني 

الحاجة اللي بتعجبهم اني بكبر دماغي فعلا ومش بشغل دماغي باي حاجة و دايما مش زعلان .

اجمل مكان تحب تزوره لما تحب تغير جو ؟


----------



## soul & life (22 يناير 2015)

ازوره لما اغير جو .. بحب اروح عند القلعة واتمشى ببحرى ومحطة الرمل الواحد بيمشى ينشغل بالتأمل فى المبانى والمحلات ممكن يفوكط ويغير جو فعلا 

شخص استحالة تقدر تتعامل معاه؟ صفته ايه؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 يناير 2015)

المنافق ما بقدرش اتعامل مع الشخصيات دي ابدا 

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## soso a (22 يناير 2015)

الكذاب 
بلد تحب تزورها ولسه مزورتهاش لغايه دلوقتى


----------



## soul & life (22 يناير 2015)

لا صفات كتير انا لو مرتحتش لشخص مبعرفش اتعامل معاه 
اكتر حاجة ممكن تزعجنى من الناس الكدب  وانه يكون انتهازى او استغلالى  من ابشع الصفات اللى ممكن تدمر اى علاقة فى الدنيا مهما كانت قوية 

لما بتدور على صديق بتبحث عن صديق فيه اى صفة ؟ او بمعنى اوضح صفاته ايه؟؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 يناير 2015)

يكون صديق مخلص ووفي فعلا . وطبعا صادق مش بيكدب .

الاغنية المفضلة ؟


----------



## soso a (22 يناير 2015)

معرفش بجد بس لما بحب شخص وبتبقى صدقتى بلاقى فيها حاجات كتير 
الجدعانه الصراحه والمحبه 

نفسه


----------



## soso a (22 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> يكون صديق مخلص ووفي فعلا . وطبعا صادق مش بيكدب .
> 
> الاغنية المفضلة ؟


مفيش 
نفسه


----------



## soul & life (22 يناير 2015)

مفيش اغنية معينة بس انا بسمع ماجد الرومى وفيروز وعمر خيرت (ميوزيك)
  وكام اغنية لفريد مميزين قليل لما اسمع اغانى  الاكترر  ميوزيك

طقوس الصباح  .. امر معين لازم يحصل كل صباح بالنسبة ليك ايه هى طقوس صباحك؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 يناير 2015)

افتح اللابتوب و بعدها افكر اعمل ايه 

نفس السؤال


----------



## soso a (22 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> مفيش اغنية معينة بس انا بسمع ماجد الرومى وفيروز وعمر خيرت (ميوزيك)
> وكام اغنية لفريد مميزين قليل لما اسمع اغانى  الاكترر  ميوزيك
> 
> طقوس الصباح  .. امر معين لازم يحصل كل صباح بالنسبة ليك ايه هى طقوس صباحك؟



لاء كل يوم على حسب نظامه 
اجازه وﻻ شغل  

نفسه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 يناير 2015)

اجابت عليه  اللي بعدي بقي


----------



## soul & life (22 يناير 2015)

على حسب لومدارس بصحى الولاد واعمل ساندوتشات واستناهم يركبوا الباص وبعدين اشغل الجهاز على ترانيم  او قداس واعمل شغل البيت وبعدين اخلص اعمل نسكافيه وساندوتش واجى ادخل المنتدى واقرا اخبار

لو اجازة ممكن النظام بيختلف شوية

شىء تمتلكه وانت فخور بيه  ربما جنسيتك ربما عملك دراستك شخصيتك  ...


----------



## soso a (22 يناير 2015)

انى مسيحيه  

نفسه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 يناير 2015)

مسيحي 

تحب تركب السيارة دي ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 يناير 2015)

أحب أغسلها وأتفرج عليها وهي نضيفه..لكن أركبها ..نو نو ..

مش الموديل بتاعي خالص

انا بحب الموديلات دي لأن فيها الملاح الآلي بتحدد الوجهه وتسوق لوحدها



س ـ اكتر حلم نفسك تحققه .؟​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 يناير 2015)

اني اشتري لك العربية بتاعتك 






واديهالك هدية   ؟

نفس السؤال ؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 يناير 2015)

أراهنك لو عرفت تشتريها..دي نسخه واحده بس ..

أكتر حلم نفسي احققه هو الحلم اللي بحلم بيه 

س ـ نفسه .؟​​


----------



## soul & life (22 يناير 2015)

مبحلمش  اخر حلم حلمته كان كابوس

اتغديت ايه النهاردة


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 يناير 2015)

شاورما .

نفس السؤال


----------



## soul & life (22 يناير 2015)

لسه متغدتش معنديش نفس 


لو جاتلك عزومة على الغدا تختار تتغدا ايه وفين؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 يناير 2015)

اتغدا سي فود , مش في دماغي مكان حاليا  

لو قدامك حالة محتاجة المساعدة هتساعدها ولا تقول انا مالي ؟


----------



## soso a (22 يناير 2015)

على حسب الموضوع 
بس بنسبه 98% هساعده 

نفسه ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 يناير 2015)

مش عندي قدره علي المساعده..لكن الحالات اللي زي كدا بكلم ناس تقدر تساعد وببعتهم ليهم.

س ـ هل هُناك معيار لديك فى تقديم المسُاعده للآخر.؟​


----------



## soso a (22 يناير 2015)

لو شخص بجد محتاج مش بيدعى الاحتياج 
 وانا قادره على المساعده 

نفسه ​


----------



## soul & life (22 يناير 2015)

انا بساعد بصراحة وبتعاطف كتير لكن بتعصب لو حسيت انى مستغلة من شخص ما وانه بيستغل تعاطفى وقتها بمتنع عن مساعدته  ومبقدرش اتعاطف معه تانى وحصلت معايا كتير


موقف معين عملت فيه خير وندمت عليه بسبب انه كان نتيجته سلبية على حياتك


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يناير 2015)

:thnk0001: مافيش

عضو تحب وجودة داخل المنتدى ؟؟
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 يناير 2015)

ايه السؤآل التعجيزي دا يا "Sameh" هههه

الإجابه كل الأعضاء غاليين ..،

س ـ نفسه ـ.؟

​


----------



## تيمو (23 يناير 2015)

أنتا يالي فوقي  

عمرك حلمت بناس غريبة أول مرة تشوفهم بس بحلمك هههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 يناير 2015)

كتير كتير كتير ..،

ولحد اليوم ما بعرف شو السر فى إنهم يزوروني بأحلامي..لكن مُنتظر شوفهم .

..تعيش يللي فوق .. 

أخجلتني بالذوق هههه..

س ـ هل تعتزل بتفسك أوقات ..وتغوص فى التفكير . والصمت .؟

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يناير 2015)

آة أنا بعتزل بنفسي أوقات وبغوص في التفكير والصمت ..

وإنت وسط اصحابكـ .. هل بتحط حدود  لمعاملتهم ليك او خطوط حمرة ممنوع يتخطوها؟؟ .. وايه هي الخطوط الحمرة دي؟؟

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 يناير 2015)

+Sameh+ قال:


> آة أنا بعتزل بنفسي أوقات وبغوص في التفكير والصمت ..
> 
> وإنت وسط اصحابكـ .. هل بتحط حدود  لمعاملتهم ليك او خطوط حمرة ممنوع يتخطوها؟؟ .. وايه هي الخطوط الحمرة دي؟؟
> 
> ​



بما إنهم أصحآبي فهُم مُتفهمين صآحبهم بيحب أيه ومش بيحب أيه..
وبيتعآملوا علي هذا الأساس دون تحديد قأئمه بما يفعلوه وما لا يفعلوه ..
وأتعامل معهم علي هذا الأساس..

لكن دا كان زمااان زماااان ههههه

نآو .. مفيش هههه

س ـ بتخرج مع أصحابك كتير ولا بتتقابلوا قليل..وهل هم كتار ولا 2 ولا آكتر .؟​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يناير 2015)

بحب اخرج مع صحابي في المناسبات او اوقات فراغي .. لا مش كتير 

هل تعتزل بتفسك أوقات ..وتغوص فى التفكير . والصمت .؟ وايه نوع التفكير؟؟ .. هل هو غالبا لبناء حياتك الروحية .. العملية .. الاجتماعية ؟؟؟

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 يناير 2015)

+Sameh+ قال:


> بحب اخرج مع صحابي في المناسبات او اوقات فراغي .. لا مش كتير
> 
> هل تعتزل بتفسك أوقات ..وتغوص فى التفكير . والصمت .؟ وايه نوع التفكير؟؟ .. هل هو غالبا لبناء حياتك الروحية .. العملية .. الاجتماعية ؟؟؟
> 
> ​



معظم أوقاتي إعتزال وصمت..حتي وقت الشغل صمت بتفكير ..

تفكير فى كل شيء .. ليس لحياه علميه أو إجتماعيه إلا نادراً..

لحياه روحيه أكثر ..وكثيراً فى ما وصلت إليه الدنيا..وكثيراً فى أن أتفهم مشيئة الله مني..

س ـ هل تؤمن بإنك  قادر علي فعل مُميز شيء غير مُنتظر ممن حولك أن تفعله .؟​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يناير 2015)

أيوة بمعونة ربنا وبجهدي واجتهادي قدرت على فعل شئ مميز غير منتظر ممن حولي وقادر على تكملة المشوار 

أوصف نفسك في جملة ؟؟
​


----------



## soul & life (23 يناير 2015)

أنا روح 

ايهما اصعب فراق  الحياة ام فراق الموت ؟
( بمعنى ممكن تفارق شخص وهو عايش لكن فارقته لاى سبب ..
 وممكن يكون فراق لانه انتقل للسما)) ايهما اصعب ؟؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (23 يناير 2015)

فراق الموت . اصعب

حيث من الصعب ان تتقابل معه عندما تشتاق اليه 

ماهو اطرف موقف تعرضت له ؟


----------



## soul & life (23 يناير 2015)

كنا مرة بمطروح وراكبين بدال  وغوطنا بالبدال وبعدين جه على بالى انط فى نص البحر و نطيت كان احساس مرعب ورائع جاى على بالى الموقف اوى  هههه

تفضل سعادة الرضا وراحة البال ام سعادة مادية وتتنعم بالررفاهية ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (23 يناير 2015)

سعادة الرضا وراحة البال طبعا .

المال عمره ماكان وسيلة للسعادة .

نفس السؤال  ؟


----------



## soul & life (23 يناير 2015)

والفقر والاحتياج هتكون معاهم سعادة؟؟؟

سؤال محير وسألته اللى هعمله فى الناس هيطلع عليا ولا ايه هههه

بعتقد اجابتك اجابة نظرية يا جوزيف على ارض الواقع يجب ان يكون لديك ما يؤمن قوت يومك لكى تشعر بالسعادة .. اذا كنت فى احتياج كيف ستشعر  بالسعادة ؟؟
كلام نظرى محفوظ لكن على ارض الواقع الامر بيختلف 

من وجهة نظرك اجمل مرحلة ممكن الانسان يعيشها  طفل .. مراهقة .. شباب .. ما بعد الشباب وقبل الشيخوخة ؟!


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> سعادة الرضا وراحة البال طبعا .
> 
> المال عمره ماكان وسيلة للسعادة .
> 
> نفس السؤال  ؟



المال وسيله للسعاده لمن يُجيد إستخدامه .،

الرضا وراحة البال تكون أيضا لمن يمتلك الأموال ..حينما يمتلكها ليعطي منها من يحتاج.،

​


soul & life قال:


> والفقر والاحتياج هتكون معاهم سعادة؟؟؟
> 
> سؤال محير وسألته اللى هعمله فى الناس هيطلع عليا ولا ايه هههه
> 
> ...



دراسات كثيره أكدت أن الأشخاص الأكثر فقراً .. أكثر سعاده ..والأشخاص الأكثر مالاً أقل سعاده.

السعاده الحقيقيه ليست فى الماده وكيفية الحصول عليها..

السعاده الحقيقيه تكون فى عدم الخوف والرضا والتسليم ..،

الإله الحي يُمطر رحمته علي الأشرار قبل الأبرار..

إحتياجات الحياه مهما كانت طرق الحصول عليها صعبه لكن الله لا ينسي أحد..

لكن حقيقي..الأشخاص البُسطاء ..سُعداء ..

ـ ـ ـ
كل مرحله عمريه فيها ما يُميزها..والإنسان الشاطر هو من يتحايل علي الأيام ليفرح مهما كانت الظروف ومهما كانت حالته أو سنه أو عمره .

س ـ هل تعلقت بشخص ما ورحل عنك .،؟​


----------



## soul & life (24 يناير 2015)

اه حدث بالفعل ...


بيقولوا فى دموع الفرحة انت ممكن تبكى لو فرحت؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> اه حدث بالفعل ...
> 
> 
> بيقولوا فى دموع الفرحة انت ممكن تبكى لو فرحت؟



مره واحده .. يوم ما اتولدت ..

س ـ خطك حلو .،؟​


----------



## soul & life (24 يناير 2015)

وانا صغيرة كان وحش مش وحش منمنم كده وصغير 
وبعدين لما كبرت كنت بغير من الولاد اللى خطهم حلو هههفقررت احسن خطى 
فكنت كل ما يكون اودامى ورقة وقلم فى اى وقت حتى فى الصيف افضل اكتب بتدقيق زى الرسم كده لحد مع الوقت بقا خطى جميل جدا  بيتأملوا فيه وباخد عليه تقييمات كمان هههه

اذا حد تعرفه سافر السما بتزعل وتبكى ولا بتستقبل الخبر ازاى؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (24 يناير 2015)

علي حسب صلتي بمعرفة هذا الشخص 
يعني فيه ناس بكيت عليها كثير و لما بفتكرها بحزن 
و فيه ناس تانية ولا شيء 

تحب منظر الغروب و لا الشروق ؟


----------



## soul & life (24 يناير 2015)

الشروق منظر مبهج  بيدعو  للتفاءول والامل .. اشرااق 
الغروب بشعر بانه حزين بيفكرنى علطول بالرحيل وانه اى شىء هيجيله  موعد رحيل وبحب الغروب ..

بتقضى اجازتك ازاى؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (24 يناير 2015)

علي الكومبيوتر   ...

نفس السؤال  ؟


----------



## soul & life (24 يناير 2015)

الاجازة يعنى هروح لماما وبابا لازم اروحلهم يوم الاجازة وباقى الوقت ممكن اشبع بقا من جهازى قراءة وبسمع موسيقى  وممكن نخرج بس مش دايما 

تحب ايام الاجازات ولا ايام الشغل اكتر؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (24 يناير 2015)

بصراحة ايام الشغل لما يبقي فيه شغل كثير جدا عليا 
و الاجازة لما اكون زهقت خلاص افكر اخد اجازات 
يعني تقريبا عمري ماخلصت رصيد اجازاتي في اي شغل لان مدمن علي الشغل  )

القمر ماذا يمثل بالنسبة لك ؟


----------



## soul & life (24 يناير 2015)

القمر  شبهى

ههههههههههه ضحكتنى ايه السؤال العجيب ده القمر مصدر النور فى الليل 
القمر هو مصدر الهام الشعرا احيانا 

اتغديت ايه؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (24 يناير 2015)

فراخ تكا ...

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## soul & life (24 يناير 2015)

بيتزا 

ما هو تعريفك  للسعادة؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (24 يناير 2015)

راحة البال هو تعريفي للسعادة .

لو كسبت مليون جنيه تعمل بهم ايه ؟


----------



## soul & life (24 يناير 2015)

ههههههههه هدى لتيمو نصهم 
 عمرى مفكرت فى الثروة ولا خطر على بالى  حاجة زى كده بس لو فعلا حصل ممكن اراضى كل الناس اللى بحبهم ...
 واعمل دار ايتام  للاطفال اللى اهاليهم متوفيين او ملهومش اهل واشترى عربية صغيرة وحمرا هههههههههه
وانت؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (24 يناير 2015)

هشتري كل العربيات الصغيرة الحمرا عشان ماتلاقيش منها  )

لو لاقيتي مصباح علاء الدين تعملي ايه ؟


----------



## soul & life (24 يناير 2015)

ههههههه  هخاف من العفريت اللى جواه

بتتمتع بذكاء اجتماعى او لا؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (24 يناير 2015)

اعتقد ايوه 
بتخافي من العفريت  ... انا ممكن اطلب منه يخنق نفسه ههههههههه

لو قدامك سيارة بمليون دولار لونها مش احمر و كل الرفاهية فيها  و سيارة تانية مافيش فيها اي مزايا لونها احمر تختاري ايه  ؟


----------



## soul & life (24 يناير 2015)

هههههههههههه انت مش فاهم اصله ده حلم فطبعا هشترى الحمرا  غلشان احققه

ايه اللى بتعمله وانت مستمتع


----------



## joeseph.jesus (24 يناير 2015)

اني اغيظ الناس بصراحة   بهزر .

بحب التصوير جدا و اتفنن في التقاط الصور .

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يناير 2015)

تمثيل مشهد .. القاء بيت من ترنيمة .. الخدمة اثناء حضور القداس

أين مركز ربنا في تصرفاتكـ .. ؟

​


----------



## تيمو (24 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههه هدى لتيمو نصهم
> عمرى مفكرت فى الثروة ولا خطر على بالى  حاجة زى كده بس لو فعلا حصل ممكن اراضى كل الناس اللى بحبهم ...
> واعمل دار ايتام  للاطفال اللى اهاليهم متوفيين او ملهومش اهل واشترى عربية صغيرة وحمرا هههههههههه
> وانت؟



يارب يارب يارب تلاقيهم سول .. حرام عشان السيارة الحمرا مش عشاني ه

:94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94:


----------



## soul & life (24 يناير 2015)

ههههههههههه كل ده علشان خاطر العربية الحمرا؟ اومال لو علشانك كنت عملت ايه ههههههههههه صلى انت بس واللى يوصل للمليون الاول ينصص مع التانى مش ياخدهم ويكوت


----------



## joeseph.jesus (24 يناير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> يارب يارب يارب تلاقيهم سول .. حرام عشان السيارة الحمرا مش عشاني ه
> 
> :94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94:


انت مش طماع خالص ياتيمو  :t9::t9: يعني النص مليون مش فارق معاك اللي فارق معاك العربية الحمرا


----------



## soul & life (24 يناير 2015)

أين مركز ربنا في تصرفاتكـ .. ؟
اكيد كل تصرفاتى بتخضع تحت مشيئة ربنا ومشورته

بتحب حياتك؟ بما فيها من سلبيات وايجابيات


----------



## تيمو (24 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههه كل ده علشان خاطر العربية الحمرا؟ اومال لو علشانك كنت عملت ايه ههههههههههه صلى انت بس واللى يوصل للمليون الاول ينصص مع التانى مش ياخدهم ويكوت






joeseph.jesus قال:


> انت مش طماع خالص ياتيمو  :t9::t9: يعني النص مليون مش فارق معاك اللي فارق معاك العربية الحمرا



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  

دا نا غلباااااااان

رداً على سؤالك سول:
نعم جداً ،، بحب حياتي وبشكر ربنا بكل يوم على أدق تفاصيل حياتي..

بس مرات يجي علبالي أسأل وفيها إيه لو كنت من عيلة ساويرس مثلاً هههه  

بتفكر ببكرة كتير؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (24 يناير 2015)

ايوه بفكر كثير جدا في بكره . انا انسان واقعي مش خيالي ويمكن ده مسبب مشاكل كثيرة ليا

نفسك تحقق ايه في حياتك ؟


----------



## soul & life (24 يناير 2015)

يعنى مش بخاف من بكرة لكن مرات اقول يا ترى هكون عايشة لما اشوف ولادى متخرجين متجوزين وهيكون شكلى ازاى والدنيا هتكون عملت فيا وفى اللى حوليا ايه كده يعنى

عرفت حد معين وكنت بتعتقد انه انسان كويس وندمت على معرفته؟ شعرت انك انخدعت فيه؟


----------



## تيمو (24 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> ايوه بفكر كثير جدا في بكره . انا انسان واقعي مش خيالي ويمكن ده مسبب مشاكل كثيرة ليا
> 
> نفسك تحقق ايه في حياتك ؟



بكل مرحلة بكون نفسي بحاجة ... بس عندي حلم مستحيل وهو السفر للقمر



soul & life قال:


> يعنى مش بخاف من بكرة لكن مرات اقول يا ترى هكون عايشة لما اشوف ولادى متخرجين متجوزين وهيكون شكلى ازاى والدنيا هتكون عملت فيا وفى اللى حوليا ايه كده يعنى
> 
> عرفت حد معين وكنت بتعتقد انه انسان كويس وندمت على معرفته؟ شعرت انك انخدعت فيه؟



يووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه كتير يا حجة 

نفس سؤال سول ...


----------



## soul & life (24 يناير 2015)

هههههههههه يووووه كتير يا حج 

بشر يرحلون ويتركون لنا  الكثير وبشر يرحلون ايضا ويأخذون معهم الكثير ؟

اى الحالتين حدثت معك  والراحل ترك ليك ام اخذ منك؟  واخد ايه؟


----------



## تيمو (24 يناير 2015)

يمكن الحالة التانية، وخدوا قلبي وعقلي .. بس يعني الحالة ما بتدوم، يعني بعد فترة صدمات بصير الإنسان (ضد الصدمات) ، وبصير الرحيل مسألة متوقعة ومهيأين لهذه المرحلة  .. 

نفسو، لنشوف آخرة الكلام الكبير ده إيه


----------



## soul & life (24 يناير 2015)

الراحلين انواع .. وممكن نكون احنا نفسنا راحلين فى حياة اشخاص تانية !
لكن  بالنسبة ليا فى ناس رحلوا عنى اخدوا منى الالفة والعشرة والصداقة وناس تركولى  درس فى الغدر  ودرس ميتنساش نشكر الله 

اذا كان فى شخص بيتقرب ليك وانت شاعر انه الشخص ده مش مريح مش عارف تستريحله ممكن تتعامل معاه عادى منعا للاحراج وتضغط على نفسك وتتعامل معه  او تبتدى تبعد عنه ومتتجاوبش معه؟


----------



## تيمو (24 يناير 2015)

بيعتمد على مدى علاقتي فيه، يعني علاقتي فيه زمالة عمل أو كنيسة أو قرابة،،،يمكن العمل صعب أتجاهله والكنيسة عيب لو تجاهلته ولو قرابة يغور بستين داهية هههه 

بس مشكلتي انو ببان علي بسهولة مشاعري ،، ما بقدر أخبيهم 

شو رنة موبايلك ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (24 يناير 2015)

الرنة الافتراضية للتليفون . مش بغير الرنات كثيرا 

الاية التي بتحس انها موجهة ليك من الكتاب المقدس ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يناير 2015)

مافيش ايه محددة بس كل ايات الكتاب المقدس موجهة لينا

ايه مدى صلتك بربنا .. ؟ وهل بتشعر بحرارة في صلاتك وبتحس انها مسموعة وهتستجاب .. ؟ وايه هي الوسايط الروحية اللي بتلين قلبك وبتخليك تتصل بربنا .. ؟
​


----------



## انت مهم (25 يناير 2015)

مزمور 91...خاصة الايه 14. لانه تعلق بي انجيه ارفعه لانه عرف اسمي


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2015)

كل دى اسئلة انتم غيرتوا نظام اللعبة ولا ايه هو مش كان سؤال واحد

نشكر ربنا صلتى بربنا صلة وثيقة جدا لو هصلى من غير حرارة مبعرفش اصلى 
لو وقفت اصلى لازم يكون كل تركيزى واحساسى واصل لربنا متأكدة انه ربنا سامعنى وبيدبرلى اللى هو شايفه احسن حتى لو طلباتى مش بتتنفذ واثقة انه الجاى افضل من اللى بطلبه ..
بحب اوى ابدء يومى بترانيم هادية وبسمع وعظات قداسة البابا شنودة وكتير بيكون معايا مواقف معينة والاقى جملة فى وسط العظة ولو اى حد سمعها وعرف الموقف اللى انا فيه هيقول ان قداسته بيكلمنى انا
وعظات ابونا داوود لمعى وابونا بولس جورج ..

راضى عن مستوى حياتك الروحية ولا مقصر؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (25 يناير 2015)

حاسس اني مقصر 

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2015)

مقصرة جداااا

عيب ما فى شخصيتك وبيسببلك مشاكل؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (25 يناير 2015)

صباح الفل  سول ...  صباح الفل جوزيف

ما احبش حد اجامل على حساب الحق ،،، برجى الميزان هههههه

نفسة


----------



## soso a (25 يناير 2015)

ههههههه
مش عارفه بترك التقييم للى حواليا 
بس ممكن انى بتعصب بسرعه بس بحاول اهدى نفسى بقيت اهدى كتير خايفه اهدى نفسى اوصل لمرحله البرود 

نفسه


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2015)

عصبية وساعات بحس انى مش اجتماعية مليش فى جو الزيارات العائلية
مبعرفش اتعلم من اخطائى بسهولة او يمكن دى طيبة مش عارفة

متوقع اليوم يعدى على  خير ولا هيكون فى قلق بسبب مظاهرات الاخوان؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (25 يناير 2015)

مش عارف لاني مش بمصر ومش متابع 
اتمني يعدي علي خير يارب 

حلم كنت تتمني تحققه و ما اتحققش ؟


----------



## soso a (25 يناير 2015)

بحاول انسها فمش هذكره 

نفسه


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2015)

كنت اتمنى اكون معلمة  بس ممكن اكون حققت جزء منه علشان بقيت معلمة لولادى
احكى اخر حلم حلمته !!


----------



## soso a (25 يناير 2015)

انى اجيب عربيه واعرف اسوقها 

ههههههه 
نفسه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (25 يناير 2015)

مش فاكر بصراحة  

ايه الحكمة اللي انت بتمشي بها في حياتك ؟


----------



## soso a (25 يناير 2015)

المحبه تحتمل كل شئ 

وصن لسانك عن الشر 


بحاول اعمل بيهم 
نفسه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (25 يناير 2015)

No gain without pain .
Give it all get it all 

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2015)

ههههه مبروك العربية مقدما بس متنسيش زى ما قولتلك *_^

اخر حلم حلمته كان عجيب اوى كنت اعدة فى مكان فيه 3 اشخاص وبنتكلم  شخصين قرايبى واعرفهم والشخص الثالث مش بعرفه بس ملامحه واضحه جدا يعنى ممكن ارسم ملامح وشه من كتر ما كان واضح وبيبصلى اوى وبعدين هو كان اعد بعيد وبنتكلم فلقيته جه اعد جانبى واتكلم واولمتكلم صوته مخيف جدا وبصتله كويس لقيته شكله مخيف وملامحه 
بقت زى الشيطان فروحت مصرخة وصحيت 

لو حبيت تطلع رحلة تروح فين؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (25 يناير 2015)

لبنان 
نفسه ؟


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2015)

اليونان او اسبانيا 

ممكن تغير مبدأك فى يوم بسبب مشكلة معينة ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (25 يناير 2015)

لا يمكن اقوم بتغيير مبادئي ان كانت صحيحة 
لكن ان ثبت ان المبدأ ده فعلا خطأ هغيره علي الفور .

الاكلة المفضلة ؟


----------



## soso a (25 يناير 2015)

مكرونه بشميل 

نفسه


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2015)

بيتزا وورق العنب والسمك بانواعه والكبدة الاسكندرانى

تحب الطبخ؟ وبتعرف تطبخ


----------



## soso a (25 يناير 2015)

اكيد 
وبحب اتعلم اى حاجه جديده واجربها 
نفسه


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2015)

شطورة يا سوسو 
وينه السؤال؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (25 يناير 2015)

ايوه بعرف واحب اتعلم و اطبخ كمان 

اكله حاولت تعملها و فشلت  ؟


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2015)

الحلويات انا بفشل فشل ذريع فى عمل الحلويات
رغم انى شاطرة فى الطبيخ لكن مليش فى الحلويات خالص اعرف اكلها بس ههههه

ايه اكتر حاجة بتحبها من الحلويات؟


----------



## soso a (25 يناير 2015)

كله  

نفسه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (25 يناير 2015)

انا بموت في الحلويات جدا  

بتحب انواع ايه في السمك ؟


----------



## soso a (25 يناير 2015)

مش نوع معين 
او بمعنى اصح مبعرفش الاسماء 

نفسه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (25 يناير 2015)

طبعا غير الجمبري و السي فود التانية من كابوريا و فواكه البحر 

الهامور -  التونة - الشعري - البلطي -  البوري - السلمون

كيف تحب اكل السمك ؟ مشوي - مقلي - زيت ولمون - سنجاري او ايه ؟


----------



## soso a (25 يناير 2015)

المقلى هو زيت وليمون 

اى حاجه 

ما هى جنسبتك


----------



## joeseph.jesus (25 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Jk-saBfQ2q0[/YOUTUBE]

تحب تكون عندك جنسية ايه ؟


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2015)

قبطية

ليك اسم دلع؟ بتحبه او لا


----------



## joeseph.jesus (25 يناير 2015)

لا مش ليا اسم دلع .
نفس السؤال


----------



## soso a (25 يناير 2015)

ايوه 
سوسو 

نفسه


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2015)

ايوه ليا جدتى الله يرحمها هى اول من اطلقته عليا 
و دلوات بابا بس اللى بينادينى بيه يمكن معتز بالاسم علشان مامته هى اللى سمتهونى هههههه بس انا مكنتش بحبه لما كنت صغيره محبش حد غريب يعرفه  لكن بالبيت عادى

اصدقاء الطفولة على صلة بيهم؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (25 يناير 2015)

ايوه علي صله بهم 

نفس السؤال  ؟


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2015)

لا للاسف كل حد اصبح عايش بوادى 

اصدقاء اى مرحلة هما الاعز اصدقاء الطفولة ولا المراهقة ولا مرحلة الشباب


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يناير 2015)

كل مرحلة عندي وليها اصدقاء بعتز بيهم اوووووووووي 
بس دايما كل ماتطول الفترة كل ما تزيد العشرة 
ااذكريات كل ما تزيد المحبة .. والتفاهم اكتر بين الاصدقااااء .. 

ايه بيفرحك من قلبك ؟


----------



## انت مهم (25 يناير 2015)

*لما يعمل شي لربنا ..

تعمل ايه لما يخونك اعز اصدقائك؟*


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2015)

بصمت .. رد فعلى بيكون صمت وانعزال عنهم و عن الكل لانه صعبة وقاتلة طعنة غدر من حد قريب

لو حصل موقف زى كده بتقدر تنسى؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (25 يناير 2015)

انا مش بنسي شيء بس بسامح  ولو ماعرفتش اسامح بنسحب من حياته تماما ومش بعمل حاجة تؤذيه لان انا بعمل بمبادئي مش هنزل لمستواه

المشروب الصباحي المفضل ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يناير 2015)

شاي خفيف بنعناع اخضر ..
ايام الامتحانات 
لازم كوباية نسكافيه اول مافتح عيني ...

ايه بيجبرك تتنرفز ؟


----------



## soso a (25 يناير 2015)

الكذب والنفاق 

نفسه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (25 يناير 2015)

انا مش سهل اتنرفز ممكن يكون وصلت لمرحلة اتلكك زي مايقولوا علي اي غلطة 
بتنرفز وقتها حتي لو سبب مالوش لازمة 

نفس السؤال


----------



## soso a (25 يناير 2015)

نفس الاجابه 
مين شفيعك


----------



## joeseph.jesus (25 يناير 2015)

القديس يوسف .

نفس السؤال


----------



## soso a (25 يناير 2015)

الانبا كاراس 
هواياتك


----------



## joeseph.jesus (25 يناير 2015)

التصوير .
نفسه


----------



## اني بل (25 يناير 2015)

مطالعة الكتب والرياضة
بتحب السهر ولا النوم بكير؟؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (25 يناير 2015)

السهر 

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## اني بل (25 يناير 2015)

لا رايحة انام خلص 
بتقرا الكتاب المقدس وبتصلي قبل النوم ولا  لاء ؟؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (25 يناير 2015)

اكيد طبعا . لان الصلاة هي غذاء الروح .
ايه انواع القصص و الكتب اللي بتحب تقرأها ؟


----------



## اني بل (25 يناير 2015)

اوكيه ممتازة


----------



## اني بل (25 يناير 2015)

بحب الدينية والادبية
وانت ؟؟؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (25 يناير 2015)

بحب القصص الخيالية اكثر .
بتحب تقعد في مكان خالي و تتامل في السما ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2015)

اه بحب اقعد لوحدى وابص من شباكى للسما
او اقعد فى الصحرا وابص للسما او ع البحر يعنى

ايه احساسك دلوقتى من الاحداث اللى عمالين نسمعها فى التى فى ؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 يناير 2015)

ABOTARBO قال:


> اه بحب اقعد لوحدى وابص من شباكى للسما
> او اقعد فى الصحرا وابص للسما او ع البحر يعنى
> 
> ايه احساسك دلوقتى من الاحداث اللى عمالين نسمعها فى التى فى ؟



التى  فى .... عندنا محروق ههههههههههههه 

سيبك انتا المهم الف حمدلله ع سلامتك 

كنت فين ده كلة قلقتنا عليك :t39: احنا قولنا يا ترى اية اللى حصل لابو تربو :bomb:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 يناير 2015)

ABOTARBO قال:


> اه بحب اقعد لوحدى وابص من شباكى للسما
> او اقعد فى الصحرا وابص للسما او ع البحر يعنى
> 
> ايه احساسك دلوقتى من الاحداث اللى عمالين نسمعها فى التى فى ؟



يا سلام..

طيب بتشوف شكل الصليب من خلال النجوم.!!

منور بعد غياب ..​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 يناير 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> التى  فى .... عندنا محروق ههههههههههههه
> 
> سيبك انتا المهم الف حمدلله ع سلامتك
> 
> كنت فين ده كلة قلقتنا عليك :t39: احنا قولنا يا ترى اية اللى حصل لابو تربو :bomb:



محروق..أأنتم بلا تي في ..!!

انا مش بشوف ..أنا بسمع بس ..

ـ ـ ـ
عازيزن نلم ياإخوه نجيب تي في نتبرع بيه لأحد الأخوات ..:fun_oops:​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> محروق..أأنتم بلا تي في ..!!
> 
> انا مش بشوف ..أنا بسمع بس ..
> 
> ...


 
لو هتتبرعوا للملكة يبقا عليكوا باليورو  :fun_lol:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 يناير 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> لو هتتبرعوا للملكة يبقا عليكوا باليورو  :fun_lol:



يويو ..!!

يويو أيه ..د إحنا هنلمهم بيض وغله وروبابيكيا ونستبدلهم بـ تي فى نُص عُمر..

قال يويو قال..مش كفايه بنشحتلك .:bomb:

*فينك يا "كوبتيك"..:love34:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2015)

فيييييييييييييييين السؤال


----------



## soso a (27 يناير 2015)

؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يناير 2015)

*اية اكتر يوم مش هتنساه ؟
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (27 يناير 2015)

يوم المعمودية بتاعتي 
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يناير 2015)

*هى ايام كتيرة مش هنساها ^_^
اية اكتر يوم فى الاسبوع بتحبه !
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (27 يناير 2015)

الخميس لانه نهاية الاسبوع  وبداية الاجازة

بتحب الشتاء ولا الصيف اكثر ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يناير 2015)

*لا الصيف
بتحب تعمل اية قبل ماتنام !
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (27 يناير 2015)

مافيش حاجة معينة تقريبا انا بنام من التعب واوقات بنام علي اللابتوب 

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يناير 2015)

*مافيش حاجة معينة بس الاغلب باكل ^_^
بتروح تتناول كل اسبوع !
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (27 يناير 2015)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *مافيش حاجة معينة بس الاغلب باكل ^_^
> بتروح تتناول كل اسبوع !
> *​


ااكل قبل النوم ~-^ ؟ 
لا مش بتناول   بس بحضر القداس تقريبا علي طول


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يناير 2015)

*اة دى طقوس عندى ^_^
فين السؤال 
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (27 يناير 2015)

مين القمر اللي في الصورة دي ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يناير 2015)

*بنوتة لقيتها وانا بدور على صور فى جوجل وعجبتنى بس 
اكتر جملة بتحبها ؟
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (27 يناير 2015)

No woman No cry  علي راي بوب مارلي 
نفس السؤال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يناير 2015)

*بص انا بحب الجملة دى 
طول ما انت واثق ان ربنا جنبك عمر الضحكة ماهتفارق قلبك
بتحب المقالب ؟
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (27 يناير 2015)

طبعا . بس مابقتش احب اعملها في حد  كبرنا علي الحركات دي
كتابك المفضل ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يناير 2015)

*لا مليش فى القراية أوى
اية هواياتك ؟*​


----------



## soul & life (27 يناير 2015)

وحشانى يا يويو عاش من شافك ياقمر

قراءة

اجمل اغنية سمعتها او كتاب قراته؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (27 يناير 2015)

لعنة الفراعنه 
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يناير 2015)

*وانتى كمان يانيفو 
 اغنية حبوا بعض للحجة فيروز ^_^
تتمنى اية دلوقتى يحصل !
*​


----------



## soul & life (27 يناير 2015)

اتمنى حاجات كتير اولها ناردين تجيب مجموع كويس

  اسعد اوقاتك ؟؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (27 يناير 2015)

اتمني لكهربا تفصل في مصر ؟
 هات لنا اغنية حبوا بعض لفيروز ؟

اانا اول مرة اسمع عنها بصراحة


----------



## joeseph.jesus (27 يناير 2015)

لما اكون علي البحر لوحدي 

اغنية أثرت فيك ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يناير 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQT6nelYX2o


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يناير 2015)

اغنية سمعتها وانا صغير اسمها ساعات ساعات للمغنية صباح 

قولنا ترنيمة بتحبها ومش بتمل من سماعها ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يناير 2015)

*اسعد اوقاتى لما يجى تياتروا مصر يانيفو ^^
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (27 يناير 2015)

يامريم البكر فقتي الشمس و القمر .
نفس السؤال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يناير 2015)

*يايسوع تعبان 
*​


----------



## soul & life (27 يناير 2015)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *اسعد اوقاتى لما يجى تياتروا مصر يانيفو ^^
> *​



يوسف وناردين بيموتوا فيه 

مسلس شاهدته وممكن تعيد مشاهدته مرات


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يناير 2015)

*مسلسل على مر الزمان التركى
نفس السؤال 
*​


----------



## soul & life (27 يناير 2015)

رغم انى مش من هواة الاعدة اودام التى فى لكن مسلسل عاصى التركى بحبه وبيشدنى جداا

كلنا بنقول الحياة بتعلمنا طول ما احنا عيشينها .. اتعلمت من الحياة ايه؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يناير 2015)

*انى ابطل اثق فى حد
نفسه
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (27 يناير 2015)

مافيش حاجة تستاهل اننا نزعل عشانها في الدنيا كله راحل وزائل 

لحظة نفسك ترجع تاني و تعيشها ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يناير 2015)

*وانا فى ابتدائى ^^
نفسه 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 يناير 2015)

لحظات كتيرة اوووووي بجد مافيش حاجة معينة 

اكتر حاجة بتشغل تفكيرك ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يناير 2015)

*حاجات كتير مش حاجة واحدة
اكتر اكلة بتحبها !
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 يناير 2015)

صيامي بطاطس محمرة ..
فطاري بامية وفراخ ..

ترنيمة /اغنية بتحب تسمعها كتير ؟؟
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يناير 2015)

*حبوا بعضن فيروز
قصة حلوة قريتها ؟
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة .. مين احن منك .. مين غيرك بيحن عليا .. يا صاحب الحنان .. وكتيييير تاني 
اغنية 
ممكن ع بالي حبيبي .. 
وكتيييير برده 

اهدي حد ف بالك .. نصيحة ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 يناير 2015)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *حبوا بعضن فيروز
> قصة حلوة قريتها ؟
> *​



كتييييير جدا 
سؤالي فوووق


----------



## joeseph.jesus (28 يناير 2015)

انت لي . رواية رائعه 
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يناير 2015)

*نصيحة . 
قرب من ربنا
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (28 يناير 2015)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *نصيحة .
> قرب من ربنا
> *​


فين السؤال ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يناير 2015)

*نسيت ..
اممممم
مين اقرب حد ليك ؟
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (28 يناير 2015)

ربنا .
المشروب المفضل ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 يناير 2015)

ربنا 
انا
ماما 
وبس 

ايه اكتر حاجة لو حصلت هتفرحك ؟


----------



## soso a (28 يناير 2015)

ان قلب امى وابى دايما يبقى فرحان 
وشئ فى نفسى كان نفسه يحصل 
بس كله بمشيئه ربنا 

نفسه


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يناير 2015)

> ايه اكتر حاجة لو حصلت هتفرحك ؟



امممممم مش عارف

نفس السؤال


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2015)

حاجات كتير ممكن تحصل تفرحنى انا اساسا شخصية بسيطة ومش معقدة اى شىء بسيط ممكن يفرحنى ..
امتا تقول لشخص بيكلمك  من فضلك اقفل الحوار ده ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (28 يناير 2015)

لما اكون خلاص اتخنقت منه 

نفس السؤال


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يناير 2015)

> امتا تقول لشخص بيكلمك من فضلك اقفل الحوار ده ؟



لما الاقى اللى قدامى مش قادر يفهمنى
او الموضوع يبقى من ضمن خصوصياتى اللى مبحبش حد يتكلم فيها 

نفس السؤاال


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2015)

لما اكون واخدة قرار وعن اقتناع وهو بيحاول يرجعنى عن قرارى

لمين تقول مش مسامحك ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يناير 2015)

> لمين تقول مش مسامحك ؟



لنفسى لمما اقصر مع ربنا

نفس السؤال


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2015)

مش ممكن اسامحك ممكن تتقال لروحى انما الغير بسامح لكن صعب انسى 
واقولها لشخص ظالمنى مسامحة لكن منستش

امتا تقول  : لالا انا مقدرش اعمل كده


----------



## joeseph.jesus (28 يناير 2015)

لما اكون فعلا مش هقدر اعمل الحاجة دي . مش عيب ان الواحد يعترف انه مش بيعرف يعمل الحاجة فعلا .
نغمتك المفضلة ؟


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]F2badZl2pUU&list=PLMbFZ-PABzDfUVhYBG41XH0Ly5rZT8p_B[/YOUTUBE]


لو تقصد نغمة موبيلى انا دايما بحط ميوزيك غربى  او عربى او ترانيم
ومخصصة رنة لاخواتى الاغنية دى

قولت لحد قبل كده من فضلك انا مش هعرف اتعامل معاك تانى ؟؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (28 يناير 2015)

ايوه بس مافهمش  
نفس لسؤال ؟


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2015)

مفهمتش ايه؟

اه قولتها 

امتا تقول الجملة دى من فضلك انا مش هعرف اتعامل معاك تانى ؟؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (28 يناير 2015)

انا قلتها لواحد و مافهمش اني مش عاوز اتعامل معاه . غبي


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2015)

اها هههه سلامتك معلش بتحصل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يناير 2015)

*لما يكون اللى قدامى مش بيهمه غير مصلحته
لمين تقول وحشتنى ؟
*​


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2015)

لصديقتى المهاجرة عايشة باسبانيا 

اذا زعلت من شخص بتتعامل معه ازاى؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يناير 2015)

*انا مش من النوع اللى بزعل بجد بسرعة ولما بزعل بتقلب فبتبقى معاملتى استغفر الله العظيم يارب ^_^
نفسه !
*​


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2015)

بتجنبه
لو كان فى شخص بيتصرف غلط او محتاج النصيجة ممكن تنصحه ولا بتكبر دماغك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يناير 2015)

*لا بنصح
امتى مش بتقدر تستحمل اللى قدامك ؟
*​


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2015)

لما بكون مخنوقة بحب انعزل و مبعرفش اتجاوب الصمت بيسيطر عليا

ماهو تعريفك عن الوقاحة؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يناير 2015)

*اية الاسئلة بتاعتك دى ! ههههههه
من وجهة نظرى يعنى هى انك تتدى رايك بكل صراحة مع عدم مراعاة شعور اللى طلب رايك مع التركيز فى السلبيات
نفسه ياخالتشى 
*​


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2015)

خاوت يختتى هههه

الوقاحة من وجهة نظرى انه الانسان يكون وقح فى كلامه وفى مشاعره وافعاله 
فى وقاحة انسانية ووقاحة عاطفية ووقاحة مادية كل واحدة ليها ناسها وتصرفاتهم وقحة

تعلمت من مين واتعلمت منه ايه؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يناير 2015)

*اتعلمت من تيتة الصبر
مين نفسك تشوفيه ناو ؟
*​


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2015)

كتير ... نفسى اشوف صديقاتى
متقبل فكرة انك مع الوقت الشيخوخة هتغير شكلك؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يناير 2015)

*احم احم احم . اية قول تانى كدة . مين ؟ .. تقصدنى انا ^_^
اة متقابلها لان دى الحياة بقى 
بتخاف من اية .؟
*​


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2015)

بخاف من فراق الموت .. المرض

اسعد اوقاتك؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يناير 2015)

*ماقولتلك تياتروا مصر يانيفو
بتنسى بسرعة انتى ^_^
اكتر حاجة تفرحك ؟
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يناير 2015)

اكتر حاجة تفرحنى بجد حاجتين
لما احس ربنا فرحان منى
ولما اكون سبب فى فرح اللى حواليا


نفس السؤال


----------



## soso a (28 يناير 2015)

تقريبا نفس الاجابه 

نفسه


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 يناير 2015)

*اكتر حاجه تفرحنى لما تكون حياتى الروحيه كويسه اوى ده بيحسسنى كانى فى السما 

هل  وقعت فى نفس الغلطه مرتين ولو حصل ساعتها قولت على نفسك ايه ؟*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يناير 2015)

*اة وقعت
قولت فى نفسى " انى بجرة " احم احم هههه
نفسه ؟
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 يناير 2015)

*هههههههههههه 
لا بحاول اتعلم من اول مره 

س

لما بتغيب عن المنتدى بتحس بايه *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يناير 2015)

*احم احم بلاش اسئلة محرجة بقى ها ^_^
بس هو ممكن بيوحشنى ناس بحبهم وبس
مثلا زيك قليل اوى اللى بيوحشونى يعنى 
نفسه ؟
*​


----------



## انت مهم (28 يناير 2015)

انا عن نفسي مع اني جديده لكن احب ادخله كل يوم

نفسك تسافر الى اي دوله؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 يناير 2015)

*بحب مصر بلدى جدا ومش نفسى ازور اى دوله تانى 

اكتر قسم بتحبه فى المنتدى *


----------



## My Rock (28 يناير 2015)

الرد على الشبهات

متى اخر مرة رحت الكنيسة؟


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2015)

بحب قسم كتابات والقسم اللى انا مشرفة بيه وقسم اسئلة واجوبة 

اولوياتك بالمنتدى ؟؟


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2015)

My Rock قال:


> الرد على الشبهات
> 
> متى اخر مرة رحت الكنيسة؟




اول امبارح كنت عاوزة اعترف لكن متوفقتش للاسف 


اولوياتك بالمنتدى  تقرا رسايل ام تكتب مشاركات وترد على مشاركات بمواضيعك ام تطلع تقييمات ...


----------



## وردة من ذهب (28 يناير 2015)

اكتب مشاركات واتعرف على الجمييع وعلى افكارهم واكتب مواضييع ومنائشتها بس هلئ ما بئدر لاني لساتني جديده هوون 
نفس السؤال ؟؟؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 يناير 2015)

*اهلا بيكى ورده منوره 
لا انا بحب اقرا مواضيع وللاسف مش بدور على المشاركات الجديده اللى فى وشى بشوفه 
س
اكتر حاجه بتشدك فى المنتدى اعضائه ولا مواضيعه *


----------



## وردة من ذهب (28 يناير 2015)

منورة بنوورك حبييبتي الله يسعدك بصراحة المواضييع في بعض الاقسام 
تدرسي بالجامعة شوو التخصص ؟؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 يناير 2015)

*لا انا خلصت دراسه معهد فنى تجارى 
 وحاليا بدرس مع اولادى ههههههه

نفس السؤال 
*


----------



## soso a (28 يناير 2015)

لاء خلصت جامعه 

اكتر حاجه بتخاف منها


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 يناير 2015)

*البعد عن ربنا 

س
ايه اللى يطمنك وقت خوفك *


----------



## soso a (28 يناير 2015)

بعد احساسى بوجود ربنا 

اخويا وامى ووقفهم جنبى 


نفسه


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 يناير 2015)

*لو ايه من انجيل بتطمنى لو سمعت ترنيمه صدفه معزيه بتطمنى 

س

اكتر عضو او عضوه بتحبى مواضيعه فى المنتدى 
وبلاش دبلوماسيه وتقولى كلهم *


----------



## وردة من ذهب (28 يناير 2015)

سول حبييت موضوع لألها  بقسم النقاش بس لساتني ما ردييت على موضووعها ههههه 
شوو اكتر طبخة بتحبييها ؟؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 يناير 2015)

*بحب المحشى بصراحه بس  مش باكل منه كتير علشان متخنش 


س

ايه اكتر حاجه بتحبيها فى بلدك *


----------



## وردة من ذهب (28 يناير 2015)

بفلسطين كل شي فييها حلوو القدس والبحر والهوى اللي عم نتنفسوو كمان شي حلوو من الآخر هههههه 
ئديش وزنك ادا ما فييها احراج ههههه وادا ما بدك تحكي لا تحكي كم عندك اطفال ؟؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 يناير 2015)

لا عادى انا خارجه من دايت ففرصه احكى بوزنى 65
عندى ثلاث اولاد ولد وبنتين 

س
خلصت دراسه ولا لسه وهى ايه


----------



## وردة من ذهب (28 يناير 2015)

الله يخلييلك اياهم يارب 

لساتني بدرس بالجامعة علم النفس فرعي ارشاد نفسي 

شوو هوايتك ؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 يناير 2015)

التمثيل ..
شو مهارتك ؟؟
​


----------



## soso a (28 يناير 2015)

مهاراتى 

امممممم 

معرفش 
ههههههههه 
نفسه 
اه صح مهاراتى اقول نفسه 
ههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يناير 2015)

مهاراتى ؟!

بفرح باقل حاجة 


درس اتعلمته من ربنا فى الايام الاخيرة دى ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 يناير 2015)

ان  كله للخير 
ولكل شئ تحت السماء وقت 
وان الاحتياج لغيره تعب 

الانطباع الاول بيفرق معاك .. ولا لازم تعرف الشخص عشان تحكم عليه ؟


----------



## تيمو (29 يناير 2015)

لا مش دايماً ... الانطباع الأول عادة بكون خطأ ، وياما ناس انظلمت من الانطباع الأول وناس تانية انخدعت من نفس الإنطباع.

نفس السؤال ...


----------



## soul & life (29 يناير 2015)

لا المظاهر خداعة .. الانطباع الاول مش دايما بيكون صادق احيانا بيكون الانطباع الاول فيه ظلم لانه بيتأثر بامور كتير بتكون ليها عامل فى الصورة او الانطباع اللى بترسمه بخيالك

ماهى الايجابية من وجهة نظرك؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 يناير 2015)

الإيجابيه هي أن لا تنظر لكل ما يحدث معك بسلبيه.

س ـ وحشتوني . وحشتكم.؟​


----------



## soul & life (29 يناير 2015)

خريستيتو  اين انت مختفى 

طبعا اكيد ليك وحشة كبيرة خصوصا انى مكنتش لاقية اللى كل شوية يقولى 
عاوز شى اعمليلى واحد شى بالنعناع  نورت خريستو

منتدى الكنيسة بيمثلك ايه؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> خريستيتو  اين انت مختفى
> 
> طبعا اكيد ليك وحشة كبيرة خصوصا انى مكنتش لاقية اللى كل شوية يقولى
> عاوز شى اعمليلى واحد شى بالنعناع  نورت خريستو
> ...



تعيشي ...
ومن النت ما شل ههه
أومال "jo" بيعمل أيه .؟:Love_Letter_Open:

منتدي الكنيسه هو أول تدبير من ربنا معاي بإنه عرفني علي أجمل إخوات.
مش مُجرد مُنتدي..لكن إخوات ربنا عرفني عليهم وبدأ طريقي بعاهم وبقيت أنمو وسطيهم.

ـ ـ ـ
س ـ حالتك العامه شكلها إزاي.؟​


----------



## soul & life (29 يناير 2015)

نشكر ربنا .. ماشى الحال

ايهما اهم بالنسبة ليك الفيس ام منتدى الكنيسة؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> تعيشي ...
> ومن النت ما شل ههه
> أومال "jo" بيعمل أيه .؟:Love_Letter_Open:
> 
> ...


ياعم سيب جو في حاله :smi420::smi420::smi420::smi420::smi420:


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> نشكر ربنا .. ماشى الحال
> 
> ايهما اهم بالنسبة ليك الفيس ام منتدى الكنيسة؟


الاثنين مهمين بالنسبة لي 

نفس السؤال


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 يناير 2015)

الاتنين مهمين 
حاليا اغلبية الخدمة وتحديد مواعيد الاجتماعات 
ان احنا نبقى ع تواصل مع المخدومين .. نشوف ارائهم ف الاجتماع ..
حابين ايه .. كل ده بقى ع الفيس ..
ف ف حياتي العملية .. الفيس اهم ..
ك نفسية و ك ارتياح .. المنتدى اهم 

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)

المنتدى اول مابفتح المنتدى لأني اول ماعرفت شغل بكومبيوتر كان هاد المنتدى فصار شئ مهم عندي ان شغل قديما ولا لاء حديثا انا حبيته كثثير

شو اللي بخليك مخنوق اكثر لما علاقتك بربنا تبرد ولا لما يعاندك شئ في حياة ماكنت بتتوقعه ؟؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 يناير 2015)

الفتور الروحي قاتل .

س ـ بتحاول تعمل شيء جديد فى حياتك.؟​


----------



## soul & life (29 يناير 2015)

للاسف لا رغم انى فى اشد الحاجة للتجديد 

احيانا الانسان بيكون مضطر يتخلا عن مبادئه حصلت معاك قبل كده؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 يناير 2015)

ماحصلتش معايا   .
فطرتوا ايه النهاردة ؟


----------



## soul & life (29 يناير 2015)

فطرت وتش جبنة مش لبنة 
وعملت مج نسكافيه بلبن

اجمل ما فى الكون؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 يناير 2015)

الله يسهله . فين الشاي او القهوة بتاعتي .

اجمل حاجة هي ربنا .
ازي بتقضي اجازتك ؟


----------



## soul & life (29 يناير 2015)

مش بقولكم شكلى هعملك كافتريا بالمنتدى لتقديم الشاى والنسكافية 

علفكرة بتكرر الاسئلة انت ماشى بروح اشوف مامتى وبابايا واقرا واسمع موسيقى وممكن اخرج

اذا اتعرضت لسرقة وعرفت انه اللى سرقك ده شخص فقير ومحتاج جدا للفلوس 
هتبلغ عنه وتصمم تسترد فلوسك ولا تسامحه؟ّ


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 يناير 2015)

هو انا بالغالب مش هسيبه بس ممكن اساعده مش بالفلوس بس اني اوصله لحل احسن انه يفتح مشروع ويبعد عن السرقة 

نفس السؤال


----------



## soul & life (29 يناير 2015)

هسامحه وممكن لو فى مقدرتى اساعده بأى شىء هساعده

اذا روحت تطلع اوراق  من مصلحة حكومية وعرفت انه الموظف المسئول متعصب ومش بيحب المسيحيين لكن ممكن ياخد رشوة علشان الدنيا تمشى هترشيه ؟؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يناير 2015)

لأ



انا متعرضتش لموقف زى دة خالص
نفس السؤال


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 يناير 2015)

مش هرشيه انا هطلع عينه واشتكيه و اعمل له مشاكل الدنيا و الاخرة 

نفس السؤال  ؟


----------



## soul & life (29 يناير 2015)

انا اتعرضت لده ومفضلتش انه ياخد رشوة ودخلت واتحدانى بشكل غير مباشر وكلام مبطن  نشكر ربنا ربنا كان معايا 
 اشتكيته لرئيسه مهمنيش العطله وصممت اطلع لرئيسه وانتظرته لما فضى واشتكيته واخد عقابه ومصلحتى خلصت وهو لو كان طايل يقتلنى كان عملها هههه

حصلتلك مشكلة مع اى شخص متعصب قبل كده  سواء مدرس موظف دكتور ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 يناير 2015)

لا ماحصلش معايا مشكلة زي دي قبل كده
ولو حصلت بقدر اتصرف . الاتصالات بتحل اي شيء 

تعريف الشفقة بالنسبة لك ؟


----------



## soul & life (29 يناير 2015)

الشفقة انك تحط نفسك مكان المحتاج سواء كان الاحتياج ده مادى او معنوى
وتساعده وترفق بحاله وتحاول تهون عليه وتوقف بجانبه يعنى مش كفاية الواحد يتعاطف من بعيد لازم اعمل اللى اقدر عليه وبكده يبقا انا اشفقت عليه

اذا كنت رايح الكنيسة ومستعجل جدا ولقيت انسان معاق محتاج مساعدة ممكن تأخرك عن حضور القداس هتتصرف ازاى ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 يناير 2015)

ابن عمي عصبي جداً وهو من سني..

راح أشتري موبايل وبعد ما أشتراه مش عاجبه وعايز يرجعه..

راح قالي تعالي معاي..

أنا عارف انه هيعمل مشكله بعصبيته..

الراجل يقله مش التليفون عجبك واشتريته..يقله ابن عمي الشات فيه وحش ..
يقله الراجل مش عجبك مجربتوش ليه قبل ما تمشي..ابن عمي اتعصب واتنرفز وانا مش عايز أم تربتيت التليفون دا.

انا اهدي فى الناس فى المحل واقلهم حقكم عليا هو عصبي معلش.
وازعق فى ابن عمي واقله كدا هتضيع حقك اهدا مش كدا.
وفى الاخر الراجل اقتنع لما قلتله أخصم 20 جنيه من الفلوس ورجعه ..
ابن عمي مش عايز ال 20 جنيه تنقص ههههههه
قلتله بقلك ايه ..!!!
راح ساكت ..
اراجل قالي وهو بيحلف انه عدا الموضوع علشان خاطري وعلشان انا ذوق فى الكلام ههههههه
ابن عمي عصبي فعلاً وعصبيته بتوقعه فى مشاكل كتير ..
مع إني كنت عصبي أكتر منه .لكن دلوقت نشكر ربنا 

س ـ أقصي عصبيتك وصلتك لأيه.؟
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> الشفقة انك تحط نفسك مكان المحتاج سواء كان الاحتياج ده مادى او معنوى
> وتساعده وترفق بحاله وتحاول تهون عليه وتوقف بجانبه يعنى مش كفاية الواحد يتعاطف من بعيد لازم اعمل اللى اقدر عليه وبكده يبقا انا اشفقت عليه
> 
> اذا كنت رايح الكنيسة ومستعجل جدا ولقيت انسان معاق محتاج مساعدة ممكن تأخرك عن حضور القداس هتتصرف ازاى ؟



ياريت ألاقي حد واقدر أياعده كدا حتي لو رايح قداس..

الأنبا شنوده شال المسيح وهو فى صورة راجل عجوز وكل الرهبان سابوه وجريوا علشان كانو فاكرين المسيح هيظهر فى حته معينه..أتاري المسيح ظهر فى صورة الراجل العجوز وعرفه لما شاف قدمه مثقوبه.

​


----------



## soul & life (29 يناير 2015)

ههههه وصلتنى لحاجة بسيطة خالص
بعانى من الم العصب الخامس ودى الالام فظيعة محدش يتحملها
واضطراب فى هرمون الغدة الدرقية وهى مؤثرة بشكل قوى على القلب 
العصبية اذا خرجت دا اصح من انك تتعصب وتكتم ! وعلفكرة ده كلام الدكتور


اذا كنت رايح الكنيسة ومستعجل جدا ولقيت انسان معاق محتاج مساعدة ممكن تأخرك عن حضور القداس هتتصرف ازاى ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يناير 2015)

اكسر قلم ههههههههههههههههههههههه

نفس السؤال


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يناير 2015)

انا لغبط الاسئلة فى بعض يا حول الله هههههههههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يناير 2015)

> اذا كنت رايح الكنيسة ومستعجل جدا ولقيت انسان معاق محتاج مساعدة ممكن تأخرك عن حضور القداس هتتصرف ازاى ؟


اه اتعرضت لموقف زى كدة كان حد فاقد البصر
والتانى كانت سيدة كبيرة فى السن مشلولة نصها ورايحة للكنيسة 
فساعدتهم بس كنت مكسوف ههههههههههههه


نفس السؤال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يناير 2015)

*اممممم موقف صعب
بس لازم اساعد الانسان المعاق دة
نفسه ؟
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 يناير 2015)

انا في المكان اللي انا فيه ماحدش بيمشي كله بسيارات  

مافيش حد بيبقي محتاج مساعدة بس الاكيد هساعد لو اقدر .

ترنيمة علي بالك دلوقتي؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يناير 2015)

*الهى رحمته كبيرة
اكلة نفسك تاكلها ؟ بما انى طفسة بقى ^^
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 يناير 2015)

عدس بالسمنه البلدي.

س ـ هل عندك شخص بتحبه بعيد عنك ومتعرفش عنه حاجه..؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يناير 2015)

*اة
نفسه ؟
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 يناير 2015)

لا  
موقف محرج اتعرضت له وكنت نفسك الارض تنشق و تبلعك ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يناير 2015)

*لا مافيش موقف جامد
بس كنت مرة واحد فى الكنيسة كان بينطق اسم بنت غلط كان اسمها "ملانيا "
المهم انا مخدتش بالى انه ورايا واتريقت انا واصحابى .. بدير لقيته فى وشى وبيبصلى جامد 
انا وشى احمر وخدت بعضى ودخلت جوه 
نفسه ؟
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 يناير 2015)

نفسه..!!

س ـ من آنت.؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يناير 2015)

*كائن يعيش ويتعايش ^_^
اكتر موقف مش هتنساه ؟
*​


----------



## تيمو (29 يناير 2015)

موقف مش هنساه .. مممم ... ممم... مممم ... شكلي نسيت هههه بس يمكن بجد فرحتي بنتيجة الثانوية العامة، يوميتها كنت نايم ومالقيت غير أهلي بصرخوا من الفرحة هههه بجد أحلى فرحة، حتى أحلى من فرحة الجامعة 

شو بنفسك حالياً تعمل؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 يناير 2015)

*مش هعمل فى نفسى حاجه 

نفسه على رأى سوسو*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 يناير 2015)

نفسي انام :_(
بتنام كام ساعه باليوم ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 يناير 2015)

نفسي اخرج .. واشتري علبة ايس كريم من الكبيرة 
شيكولاتة واعد لوحدي ع طريق فااااضي .. 

نفسه ع رأي ماريا وسوسو


----------



## تيمو (29 يناير 2015)

نفسي تاخديني معك يا سيكرت هههه

بتعمل إيه لو لقيت ضائع منك فلوس


----------



## soso a (29 يناير 2015)

عادى اقول عليه العوض ومنه العوض 
نفسه


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 يناير 2015)

*مش بزعل على اى شئ مادى نهائى 

س
هل يشغل تفكيرك احوال بلدك الامنيه والاقتصاديه *


----------



## تيمو (29 يناير 2015)

لا بس يشغلني أكتر قضايا التلوث ونقص المياه والغذاء ،،،

عمرك لقيت مصاري (فلوس) في أواعيك (ملابسك) يالي زمان ما لبستهم؟ وشو بكون شعورك


----------



## soso a (29 يناير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> لا بس يشغلني أكتر قضايا التلوث ونقص المياه والغذاء ،،،
> 
> عمرك لقيت مصاري (فلوس) في أواعيك (ملابسك) يالي زمان ما لبستهم؟ وشو بكون شعورك



اه حصلت لقيت 200  جنيه 

فرحت وصرفتها كلها 

نفسه


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 يناير 2015)

*ممكن بتحصل معايا بس فى بدله او بالطو لجوزى 
شعورى ولا حاجه بديهم للولاد 

س
هل فى صلاتك بتطلب اشياء ماديه من ربنا *


----------



## soso a (29 يناير 2015)

بطلب دايما مشئته 

نفسه


----------



## تيمو (29 يناير 2015)

كتير بلاقي وبتكون فرحتي فيهم زي كأنو جاني زيادة على الراتب ههه

سؤال ماريا ،،، لا بس بطلب يتدخل لحل مشكلاتي ،، 

بتحب تشرب الشاي في مغ أو في كاسة شفافة  والنسكافية ذات السؤال


----------



## soso a (29 يناير 2015)

شاى كوبايه 
النسكافيه مج 
نفسه


----------



## تيمو (29 يناير 2015)

نفس الإجابة  الغريب انو لاحظت انو كذا حدى عندهم نفس الفكرة قلت أشوف الجماعة بالمنتدى 

شو رنة موبايلك؟


----------



## soso a (29 يناير 2015)

ترنيمه عايزه اعيش فى مخافه اسمك 
نفسه


----------



## تيمو (29 يناير 2015)

موسيقى لأغنية وطنية اسمها موطني ،،،

كم مرة بتوقف قدام المراي mirror في اليوم؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 يناير 2015)

قبل ماخرج طبعااا ف اي حتة 
وممكن مرتين تلانة ف اليوم كمان ... 

ع حسب المزاج ههههههههه 

ايه اكتر حاجة بتعجبك ف نفسك ؟


----------



## تيمو (30 يناير 2015)

بحب كل حاجة في حالي هههه بس يمكن مرات بنعجب من ذكائي وقدراتي التحليلية وتواضعي 

إيمتا آخر مرة طلعت طلعة حلوة وما شعرت بالوقت ...


----------



## soso a (30 يناير 2015)

امبارح بليل 

يكفى ان اخرج واتمشى مع مامتى 


نفسه ​


----------



## تيمو (30 يناير 2015)

قبل أسبوع ... وبرضو كانت لمّة عائلية ...

لو ممكن تعمل بيتك الخاص، كيف ممكن يكون ستايله (حديث، تقليدي، ما فيه أثاث كتير، مليان أثاث، مليان إلكترونيات ... إلخ)؟


----------



## soso a (30 يناير 2015)

اهم شئ 
يكون فى حاجتين 

مليان محبه 

وبه مكان لتربيه الكلاب الكبيره   
نفسى اربى كلب رود 

نفسه 

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يناير 2015)

يكووون بسيط اوووووي اوووي 
ديكوره كله انا اللي هعمله ..
يكون في جزء مخصوص للعب اابلايستيشن . والاكس بوكس .. عشان العب براحتي ههههههه
يكون في جزء مخصوص في صليب كبير خشب للصلاة ..
يكون في شاشة كبيرة .. عشان الفشار واتفرج ع افلام بحبها براحتي ..
يكون المطبخ كبيييير اوووي عشان بعشق الطبخ ..
مممممم يعني ده بأختصار

ايه اكبر احلامك ؟


----------



## تيمو (30 يناير 2015)

soso aرود هو نفسه روت وايلر؟؟ لو آه عندي واحد ... أبعتلك صورته هههه واعتبريه من العيلة يعني 

كل ده في بيتك يا سيكرت هههه

أكبر أحلامي حالياً ربنا يفرجها ، وألاقي النص التاني بعد ما ألاقي المليون 

بتفرق معاك نوع الموبايل؟ أو أي حاجة تقدر تقول فيها ألو وتشبك نت؟


----------



## soso a (30 يناير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> soso aرود هو نفسه روت وايلر؟؟ لو آه عندي واحد ... أبعتلك صورته هههه واعتبريه من العيلة يعني
> 
> كل ده في بيتك يا سيكرت هههه
> 
> ...



روت فايلر' أو ' روت وايلر'(بالألمانية: ‎) 

لاء مش يفرق معايا 
بس ساعات بتحتاج الابشن

نفسه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يناير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> soso aرود هو نفسه روت وايلر؟؟ لو آه عندي واحد ... أبعتلك صورته هههه واعتبريه من العيلة يعني
> 
> كل ده في بيتك يا سيكرت هههه
> 
> ...


ايون مش بيتي الخاص احلم براحتي بقى هههههههههه 
الاحلام ببلاش مش بفلووووس ههههه

انا بحب الموبيلات جدا وغيرت موبيلات كتير .. بس مش عشان الشكل او المظهر 
بس كل ما بيبقى الجهاز حديث كل ما بيبقى مريح اكتر ..
وده اللي انا بحبه .. ويمكن عشان اغلب وقتي بقضيه موبايل حتى المنتدى والفيس  الريسرش كله بعمله من الموبايل .. ف بيفرق معايا جامد 

سؤالي 
ايه اكتر مكان نفسك تزوره ؟


----------



## soso a (30 يناير 2015)

اسافر بره مصر 

بس سياحه مش هجره 

نفسه ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 يناير 2015)

أي دير هادي .. أو أي مكان هادي واضائته هادية ..

مشروبك المفضل ؟؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يناير 2015)

ممممم شاي بنعناع اخضر 
بعده 
كوفي ميكس 
ف العصائر 
عصير تفااااح 

الحياة بالنسبالك ايه ف جملة ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 يناير 2015)

*رحلة " بس طويلة شوية "
راضى عن نفسك ؟*​


----------



## وردة من ذهب (30 يناير 2015)

اي الحمدلله 
هدف تسعى لتحقيقه ؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 يناير 2015)

اني احقق اهدافي ..

مطربك المفضل ؟؟
​


----------



## وردة من ذهب (30 يناير 2015)

اليسا وهاني شاكر وجورج 

كيف الوضع عندكم


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 يناير 2015)

خيـــــــــر

ترنيمة / أغنية بتحب تسمعها كتير ؟
​


----------



## وردة من ذهب (30 يناير 2015)

امممممممم هلئ اغنية يا مرايتي اليسا بحبها كتيير 

نفسوو ؟؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 يناير 2015)

*ترنيمة انت الصفقه الرابحه بعمرى لفاديا بزى 

س
ايه اللى بيخوفك *


----------



## وردة من ذهب (30 يناير 2015)

ولا شي الا من ربي
 ايمتا بتنامي؟؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (30 يناير 2015)

مش بنام 
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## وردة من ذهب (31 يناير 2015)

ما في موعد معين للنوم 
 ﻛﻴﻒ ﺑﺘﺴﻴﻄﺮ ﻉ ﻏﻀﺒﻚ ؟؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2015)

امممممم بسيطر على غضبى اقفل اوضتى وابقى مع نفسى 


نفس السؤال


----------



## soul & life (31 يناير 2015)

بنسحب وانفرد بنفسى 

يقال ان الصمت احيانا يكون ابلغ من الكلاتم تقتنع بهذة المقولة ام لا ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2015)

اه جدآآآآآآآآآآآآ

احكيلنا اخر موقف مضحك مريت بيه


----------



## وردة من ذهب (31 يناير 2015)

بتزكر ﻣﺮﺓ ﻛﻨﺖ عم ﺑقﺮأ ﻗﺮآﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻ‌ﺫﺍﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺳﻴﺔ ..
ﻣﺮﺕ ﻣﺪﺭﺳﺔ ﻭﺗﻌﺮئﻠﺖ ﺑﺤﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﻜﺮﻭﻓﻮﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻴﻜﺮﻓﻮﻥ ﻳﻄﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ اﻳﺪﻱ ﻭﻫﻲ ﺗﻮئﻊ ﻉ ﺍﻻ‌ﺭﺽ ههههه مسكينه انحرجت ائدام الجمييع
ﺍﻧﺎ ﻃﺒﻌﺎ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻮئﻒ صرت اضحك وبصوت عالي مش ئادرة ما اضحك وحاولت اني ما اضحك واتزكر شي بيحزن لحتى ما اضحك بس ما ئدرت وﻣﺎﻋﺮﻓﺖ ﺍﻛﻤﻞ ﺍﻻ‌ﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮﺓ ﺗﺪﺍﺭﻛﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻉ ﻭﺧﻠﺼﺖ ﺍﻻ‌ﺫﺍﻋﺔ ﻭﺧﻠﺘﻨﺎ ﻧﻄﻠﻊ ﺑﺴﺮﻋﺔ ﻉ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻮﻑ ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻪ ﻋﻤﺮﻱ ﻣﺎﺑﻨﺴﺎﻩ


شوو طابخين اليوم ؟؟


----------



## اني بل (31 يناير 2015)

صينية لحمة مع لبن 
نفسه


----------



## وردة من ذهب (31 يناير 2015)

صحة وهنا حبيبتي .. احنا مئلووبه 

كم عمرك ؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 يناير 2015)

24 وماشي فى الـ 30 

س ـ مرتبط .؟​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (31 يناير 2015)

it's complicated

ايه الالوان المفضلة ليك ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 يناير 2015)

الازرق بكل درجااااته بعشقه 
اكتر لون بيليق فيا ك لبس واكتر لون لما بشوفه بحس انه بيديني طاقه كدة ايجابيه 
بحبه جدا وكل درجة ليه ليها عندي عشق مختلف 

ف اللبس برده الاسود 
و ف الطبيعة الاخضر 

حكمة بتؤمن بيها جدا ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (31 يناير 2015)

*الازرق بلا منازع لون السما والبحر 
س
هل بتحب تحتفظ بحاجه للذكرى *


----------



## +ماريا+ (31 يناير 2015)

*حكمه اؤمن بها 
القناعه كنز لا يفنى 
س
هل بتحب تحتفظ بحاجه للذكرى *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 يناير 2015)

بحتفظ بالذكري بداخلي..لأن الحاجات الماديه أكتشفت أني معنديش قدره علي الاحتفاظ بيها.

س ـ فكرت قبل كدا انك عايز تصرخ بأي طريقه/عملتها قبل كدا.؟

​


----------



## soul & life (31 يناير 2015)

اصرخ؟! لا مش من هواياتى هههههههه
ممكن احب اطير انفرد بنفسى اعد بصحرا انما الصريخ ده لا ههه
نفسه؟!


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 يناير 2015)

يوووووووه يختي .. ربنا ما يقدرلك صريخ ..

رغم إننا صعايده كُنا بنصرخ وسط الناس وميهمناش حد..محدش يقدر يتكلم أصلاً..

وساعات نصرخ وسط المحافظه وسط تجمعات الناس , وساعات  نصرخ فى المستشفي ونجري ههههههههه

بس أحياناً كنا بنصرخ وسط الزرع من الكبت ..

وكنت بتستمتع لما أسمع صدي صوتي فى الصراخ .

س ـ من هو النبي الذي ذاد الرب عمره 15 عاماً.؟​


----------



## تيمو (31 يناير 2015)

هل هو نبي؟ حزقيا ..

سؤال سألته مبارح: بتحب تشرب الشاي بكاسة شفافة أو مغ؟ والنسكافية كمان تحب نشربها بكاسة شفاف أو مغ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (31 يناير 2015)

كاس شفاف 

كم عمر النبي نوح ؟


----------



## تيمو (31 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> كاس شفاف
> 
> كم عمر النبي نوح ؟



كثييير ... يمكن وصّل 900 سنة؟؟!

عمرك ضعت عن أهلك وإنت صغير؟


----------



## soul & life (31 يناير 2015)

توهت يعنى؟ لا بس حصلى حالة تسمم وكنت هموت فيها
حادث حصلك وانت صغير؟


----------



## تيمو (31 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> توهت يعنى؟ لا بس حصلى حالة تسمم وكنت هموت فيها
> حادث حصلك وانت صغير؟



نعم يعني توهت ... ألف سلامة عليك!

أغلب حوادثي عبارة عن وقوع وزحلقات من على البسكليت 

ذات عين السؤال ..


----------



## soul & life (31 يناير 2015)

كتير ماما دايما تحكيلى انى كنت بيبى ضعيفة وبتعب كتير ودايما اتعب فى الفجر  وتقولى كنت بوصل لدرجة انى مش بستجيب للعلاج  لاى علاج ويضطروا يروحوا بيا المستشفى
ولما كبرت كنت بغلبهم فى الاكل 

قريب من والدك اكتر ام من والدتك ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (31 يناير 2015)

قريب من الاثنين بنفس الدرجة 

ماهو رايك في براءة الاطفال  ؟


----------



## soul & life (31 يناير 2015)

احلى حاجة ف ى الدنيا هما الاطفال وانقى مخلوق ممكن تتعامل معاهم
هما رحمة ونعمة ونتاج محبة رائعين فى كل حالاتهم بعشقهم 


نفسك يكون عندك ادايه ولاد؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (31 يناير 2015)

مش عارف سؤال صعب خصوصا في هذا الايام و مسئولية تربيتهم في هذا العصر السريع جدا

ممكن ولد وبنت كفاية بحيث اني اقدر اوفر لهم حياة كريمة وتعليم وتربية كويسة 

رايك في المنتدى ايه ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 يناير 2015)

مفيد ومسلي

على أي أساس بتبني علاقاتك الإجتماعية ؟
​


----------



## تيمو (31 يناير 2015)

لا يوجد أساس، فأنا عشوائي بعلاقاتي، ولكن ربما فيما يتعّلق بالصداقة فالأمر يتعلّق بالعِشرة والمواقف التي يُبنى عليها الثقة والزمن ...

هل أنت من النوع الذي تحب أن يكون شرشف (غطاء السرير) متناسق مع غطاء المخدة؟ أو أي حاجة بمشي حالها؟


----------



## تيمو (31 يناير 2015)

لا يوجد أساس، فأنا عشوائي بعلاقاتي، ولكن ربما فيما يتعّلق بالصداقة فالأمر يتعلّق بالعِشرة والمواقف التي يُبنى عليها الثقة والزمن ...

هل أنت من النوع الذي تحب أن يكون شرشف (غطاء السرير) متناسق مع غطاء المخدة؟ أو أي حاجة بمشي حالها؟


----------



## soso a (31 يناير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> لا يوجد أساس، فأنا عشوائي بعلاقاتي، ولكن ربما فيما يتعّلق بالصداقة فالأمر يتعلّق بالعِشرة والمواقف التي يُبنى عليها الثقة والزمن ...
> 
> هل أنت من النوع الذي تحب أن يكون شرشف (غطاء السرير) متناسق مع غطاء المخدة؟ أو أي حاجة بمشي حالها؟


اى حاجه شغال 

نفسه


----------



## +ماريا+ (31 يناير 2015)

*لازم كل حاجه متناسقه مع بعضها 
لازم لازم لازم 

س  عيب فى شخصيتك بتكرهه*


----------



## تيمو (31 يناير 2015)

لا انا مستر بيرفيكت perfect ما عندي عيوب هههه يمكن كتير بأجل لدرجة انو بنضغط قبل موعد التسليم وبقعد ليلتين ما بنام 

سبب اختيارك لصورة معرفك؟


----------



## وردة من ذهب (31 يناير 2015)

ما في سبب معين

ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﺳﺘﻜﺘﺐ ﻟﻨﺎ ﻟﺘﻌﺒﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻚ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻋﺸﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻵ‌ﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻠﻤﺎﺕ ﻗﻠﻴﻠﻪ ؟؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 يناير 2015)

مغامرة .. بعيشها بكل لحظة فيها 

ايه اللي بتتمنى يحصلك الايام اللي جاية ؟


----------



## وردة من ذهب (31 يناير 2015)

بتمنى من كل ئلبي اتخرج من الجامعة بتفوق واحقق كل شي ببالي 

نفسه ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 فبراير 2015)

ان تكون مشيئة ربنا سبب في كل اللي بيحصلي ..

خريج كلية ايه ؟؟
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 فبراير 2015)

ههههههه أنا محو أميه = فلاح يعنى 


وأنت خريج إيه ؟


----------



## soul & life (1 فبراير 2015)

انا خريجة مدرسة الحياة  تعرفوها ؟
ما تعلمته من الحياة ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 فبراير 2015)

ما تعلمته من الحياة ؟

أيامنا ع الارض ظل  

نفس السؤال


----------



## soul & life (1 فبراير 2015)

اتعلمت انه دوام الحال من المحال
واننا مهما عشنا واتعلمنا هنفضل تلاميذ فى مدرسة الحياة 

بتسامح وتنسى ولا تسامح من غير ما تنسى؟!


----------



## joeseph.jesus (1 فبراير 2015)

بسامح من غير ما أنسي
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## soul & life (1 فبراير 2015)

بسامح لكن مبقدرش انسى
نفسه؟


----------



## soso a (1 فبراير 2015)

نفس الاجابه 
ونفس السؤال 
 ​


----------



## soul & life (1 فبراير 2015)

اللعبة قفلت كده عاوزين مُنقذ يجاوب ويغير نفسه


----------



## soso a (1 فبراير 2015)

ههههههههههههههههههه

فى الانتظار 

​


----------



## اني بل (1 فبراير 2015)

اذا لم ننسى لانكون تلاميذ للرب ربنا نسي خطايانا وكبها في بحر النسيان 
معناه لما بنبقى نتذكر الأذية  مسامحتنا مش كاملة ربنا بيريدنا نسامح بتمام وننسى ونبلش صفحة جديدة حتى لو صعب علينا نطلب من روحه يقوينا ...
حط نفسك مكان ربنا ؟؟؟؟
ربنا بيظل بيذكرك بخطاياك ولا نسيها وبلش معك صفحة جديدة 
ربنا رحوم ومحب لدرجة انو حبك للمنتهى وغفرلك ...
فالمطلوب من ابناء النور يقتدوا بمسيرته المظفرة


----------



## اني بل (1 فبراير 2015)

متى تكون محبتي لأخوتي ناقصة ؟؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 فبراير 2015)

عندما لا أحبهم كما أحب نفسي.

س ـ ها تبكي دون سبب أحياناً.؟​


----------



## اني بل (1 فبراير 2015)

لا اكيد في سبب اوي وقاهر 
كيفك مع الرب ؟؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (1 فبراير 2015)

نشكر الله تمام 
كيف الجو بارد ولا حار ؟


----------



## تيمو (1 فبراير 2015)

الطقس متل البنات كل يوم بحالة ومزاج هع هع هع

انت من النوع يالي بلبس جرابات = كلسات = socks بيضا مع كندرة سودا وبنطلون قماش اسود أو أي لون غامق ،، يعني بفرق معك لون الجرابات  ؛)


----------



## soul & life (1 فبراير 2015)

ايه السؤال الرجالى ده ؟!
بلبس شربات بالبيت دايما وعادة بتكون بيضا  واذا كنت لابسة كجول وكوتشى بلبس شربات الوانها حريمى صرف ابيض روز لبنى 

اتغديت ايه النهاردة ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (1 فبراير 2015)

ما اتغديتش لسه 
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## تيمو (1 فبراير 2015)

تغديت نواشف = حواضر ، يعني ما كان فيه غدا طبيخ فأكلنا أي حاجة من التلاجة 

بتقدر تنام بأواعيك العادية (بنطلونك أو الجينز والقميص أو البلوزة والكندرة) ؟


----------



## soul & life (1 فبراير 2015)

ال يعنى عرفنا ايه هى الحواضر ههههه
بالف هنا يارب دى غدوة مشكل تلاجة هههه انا بسميها كده

انا ممكن انام بأى شكل طالما فى بيتى وتحديدا فى اوضتى لو مرهقة مش هتفرق ساعات
بنام فى ثوانى ههههه

نومك عميق؟


----------



## تيمو (1 فبراير 2015)

عميق جداً لدرجة لو قامت القيامة وأنا نايم مش راح أصحى ويمكن تروح علي ههههه

بتحب التُحف القديمة؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (1 فبراير 2015)

لا مش من اهتماماتي 

كم الساعه الان وفي اي بلد ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (1 فبراير 2015)

الساعة 
9:11
بتوقيت القاهرة هههههههههه 

احب الحيوانات ليك ؟


----------



## soul & life (1 فبراير 2015)

عندى كلبة بس كرهتنى فى كل الحيوانات متعبين ومحتاجين اهتمام ورعاية

اكلتك المفضلة؟


----------



## وردة من ذهب (1 فبراير 2015)

مخشي كوسا باللبن 
 ﺣﻜﻤﺔ ﻣﻔﻀﻠﺔ ﻟﺪﻳﻚ؟


----------



## soul & life (1 فبراير 2015)

دوام الحال من المحال

 تحب القراءة ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (1 فبراير 2015)

دوام الحال من المحال ... .. عمرو دياب ستايل 

ايوه بحب القراءة بس للاسف مابقتش اقرا زي زمان 

ايه اللون المفضل ؟


----------



## soul & life (1 فبراير 2015)

كان فى خناقة فى الصفحة الى جنبنا على الالوان
الكحلى ... رمادى ... بنى بدرجاته

ممكن تسيب مكان سكنك بسبب جار مزعج؟


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (1 فبراير 2015)

لا، بخليه هو الي يمشي هههههه


----------



## soul & life (1 فبراير 2015)

مسيحية أردنية قال:


> لا، بخليه هو الي يمشي هههههه



هههههههههه  جدعة فينه السؤال :t31:


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (1 فبراير 2015)

نسيت هههههههه .... شو احلى موقف مريت فيه بحياتك؟؟


----------



## soul & life (1 فبراير 2015)

كلها مواقف رخمة هههههه
بس احلى موقف يوم مفوقت بالمستشفى ولقيت بيبى جانبى جميل وانا بقيت ماما

نفسه؟


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (1 فبراير 2015)

يخلليلك اولادك يا قمر.... احلى موقف عندي يوم ما انجحت بمادة الكيمياء الحيوية في الجامعة هههههههههههههههههههه..

للعضو الي بعدي... شو اكتر اية تحبها بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (1 فبراير 2015)

يوحنا 3-16 
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## soul & life (1 فبراير 2015)

كتر ايات بحبها
كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الرب

ترنيمة كنت بتحبها جدا وانت صغير وبتقولها دايما بمدارس الاحد


----------



## soso a (1 فبراير 2015)

كان فى عنقود عنب 
وحاجات تانيه كتير 
بس انل مش بعرف احفظ كنت اقول مع اللى بيقوله لكن واحدى لا 
عهههههه
نفسه


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (1 فبراير 2015)

ربي يسوع علمني اكون رقيق زيك من فضلك خليني اتعلم منك.... نفسه ؟؟


----------



## soul & life (1 فبراير 2015)

كان فى عنقود عنب .. 

نفسه


----------



## johna&jesus (1 فبراير 2015)

الى هو ايه بالظبط ؟؟؟


----------



## soul & life (1 فبراير 2015)

ههههه ترنيمة كنت بتقولها فى مدارس الاحدوانت صغير وكنت حافظها وبتحبها؟


----------



## johna&jesus (1 فبراير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ههههه ترنيمة كنت بتقولها فى مدارس الاحدوانت صغير وكنت حافظها وبتحبها؟



يارب تعالا الان هنا
ذكرياتك مع مذارس الاحد
؟
:hlp::hlp:


----------



## joeseph.jesus (1 فبراير 2015)

ينفع تسألوا السؤال مرتين برضه 
انا ماعرفش مدارس الاحد فمش فيه ترنيمة .
السؤال : لو حد بتحبه عمل موقف مش كويس معاك تسامحه ؟


----------



## تيمو (1 فبراير 2015)

الحمدلله أتمتع بذاكرة سمكية وأنسى بسرعة ... إلّا موقف وحيد أخد مني وقت لتغلّبت عليه ..

بتحب البزر


----------



## soul & life (1 فبراير 2015)

كتير كانت ايام  جميلة وكان استاذى شخص رائع وله معزة كبيرةبقلبى
كان يجى ياخدنى الصبح ويخلينى احضر القداس واتناول ويروحنى ويرجع ياخدنى على مدارس الاحد .. 

بتحب تحضر قداس اى يوم؟


----------



## johna&jesus (1 فبراير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> كتير كانت ايام  جميلة وكان استاذى شخص رائع وله معزة كبيرةبقلبى
> كان يجى ياخدنى الصبح ويخلينى احضر القداس واتناول ويروحنى ويرجع ياخدنى على مدارس الاحد ..
> 
> بتحب تحضر قداس اى يوم؟



ههههههههه
مش بحضر قداسات

بس اتمنى انى اواظب


----------



## soul & life (1 فبراير 2015)

فى حد بيسمع عظات ابونا دااود ومش بيحضر قداسات ياااراجل ؟؟!!
بتمنى تحاول تحضر القداس 

نفسه؟  بما انك مسألتش


----------



## soul & life (1 فبراير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> الحمدلله أتمتع بذاكرة سمكية وأنسى بسرعة ... إلّا موقف وحيد أخد مني وقت لتغلّبت عليه ..
> 
> بتحب البزر



انا بقول يا تيمو نفتح موضوع جديد اسمه تعلم كيف تتحدث اردنى بطلاقة 
هههههههههههه شوف كام كلمة اليوم فسر بقا يعنى ايه بزر؟


----------



## johna&jesus (1 فبراير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> فى حد بيسمع عظات ابونا دااود ومش بيحضر قداسات ياااراجل ؟؟!!
> بتمنى تحاول تحضر القداس
> 
> نفسه؟  بما انك مسألتش





بتمنى  صلاااااااوتيك


----------



## وردة من ذهب (1 فبراير 2015)

بتئصد بزر دوار الشمس يعني هاد كتيير طيب ممممممم


----------



## soul & life (1 فبراير 2015)

ده اسمه سورى عندنا بمصر
وفيه كمان نوعين ابيض واسمر


----------



## تيمو (1 فبراير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> انا بقول يا تيمو نفتح موضوع جديد اسمه تعلم كيف تتحدث اردنى بطلاقة
> هههههههههههه شوف كام كلمة اليوم فسر بقا يعنى ايه بزر؟



اللهجة الأردنية البيضا سهلة وواضحة لأنها قريبة للفصحى .... 

بس عجبني الإقتراح 

تعلّمت كم لغة بحياتك غير العربي ؟


----------



## وردة من ذهب (1 فبراير 2015)

اي واحنا بنحكييلو بزر والاردن كمان


----------



## joeseph.jesus (1 فبراير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ده اسمه سورى عندنا بمصر
> وفيه كمان نوعين ابيض واسمر


بتاع العصافير و البغبغانات  
و اليمامة العامية  لعضو مميز .. .... ..... .... ..... ...


----------



## وردة من ذهب (1 فبراير 2015)

اي تعلمت الانجليزي والعبري بس موو كتيير 
 صفة تحب ان تكون موجوده فييك ؟؟


----------



## soul & life (1 فبراير 2015)

الصبر  

نفسه


----------



## اني بل (1 فبراير 2015)

سلام الرب
لكل شخص ايجابيات وسلبيات اذكر واحدة منهما ؟؟


----------



## تيمو (1 فبراير 2015)

إيجابياتي كتيرة والحمدلله وأولها التواضع 

سلبيات ما فيه  يمكن تأجيل للمواضيع 

لحظة شعرت بضعف رهيب


----------



## اني بل (1 فبراير 2015)

ايوه هالحظات كثثير قوية علي محتاجة قوة ربنا 
متى قبلت الرب مخلص شخصي لحياتك ؟؟؟


----------



## تيمو (1 فبراير 2015)

سؤال مش الكل راح يفهمه ... بس زماان من أيام الثانوي ...

هاد السؤال مكرر: بتحب تشرب شاي بالكاسة الشفافة أو بالمغ؟ والنسكافيه بتحب تشربعا بكاسة شفافة أو بالمغ؟ أو مش بتفرق؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (1 فبراير 2015)

لازم الشاي ف كوباية ازاز .. ويكون ازازها نقي كمان هههههه 
النسكافيه في مج ف كوباية اي حاجة .. عادي 

سؤالي 
ايه بيفرح قلبك من جوة جوة جواه ؟


----------



## soul & life (1 فبراير 2015)

السؤال ده شوفته قبل كده واضح انه عندك تصميم تعرف الاجابة هههه
الشاى مج شفاف او كوب شفاف ازاز يعنى
النسكافية ممكن مج صينى عادى بس الشاى لا لازم شفاف

يومك المفضل والسبب؟


----------



## وردة من ذهب (1 فبراير 2015)

الشاي انا ما بحبوو كتيير  بس بفضل الشاي بالكاسه الشفافة 
اما النسكافيه بالمغ 

طيب سؤالي ليش الناس بتحب تشرب الشاي بكاسه شفافة 
والنسكافييه بالمغ ؟؟


----------



## تيمو (1 فبراير 2015)

وردة من ذهب قال:


> الشاي انا ما بحبوو كتيير  بس بفضل الشاي بالكاسه الشفافة
> اما النسكافيه بالمغ
> 
> طيب سؤالي ليش الناس بتحب تشرب الشاي بكاسه شفافة
> والنسكافييه بالمغ ؟؟



مهو عشان هيك يا سول عم بعيد وبزيد بالسؤال لأنو سؤال وردة هو يالي محيرني ممكن سيكرت تعطينا إجابة واضحة 

يومي المفضل التلاتا، ومش عارف ليش؟ بس بحس الأربعا يوم طويل وممل 

ذات السؤال تبع سيكرت إينجل ...


----------



## soul & life (1 فبراير 2015)

لون الشاى حلوو علشان كمان نعرف اذا كان تقيل خفيف مزبوط  

اما النسكافية عادى ملوش لون بيميزه

كام مرة تشرب شاى ونسكافيه باليوم؟ 

وتصبحوا على خير جميعا واحلام سعيدة اراكم غدا


----------



## soso a (1 فبراير 2015)

بحس ان الشاى فى المج طعمه بيغير 
لكن النسكافيه عادى اهم حاجه كوبايه كبيره 
هههه
نفسه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (1 فبراير 2015)

ممكن 2100121 اشرب شاي باليوم 

نفس السؤال .؟


----------



## soso a (1 فبراير 2015)

2 شاى 
والنسكافيه 3 بس بقيت اجبر نفسى 2 او واحده 

نفسه


----------



## تيمو (1 فبراير 2015)

شااي إدمان بس نسكافيه بالمناسبات 

أي أكتر قناة تلفزيونية بتابعها؟


----------



## اني بل (1 فبراير 2015)

بس ياتيمو انا مابعرف كيف تعرفت على الرب ؟؟؟
خلص عادي مش حابب تعيد مش مشكلة
أسفة للأزعاج


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (1 فبراير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> شااي إدمان بس نسكافيه بالمناسبات
> 
> أي أكتر قناة تلفزيونية بتابعها؟




سبيستون :smil16: أكثر قناة بتابعها ctv ورؤيا عهههه

من اي بلد انت ؟؟


----------



## تيمو (1 فبراير 2015)

مسيحية أردنية قال:


> سبيستون :smil16: أكثر قناة بتابعها ctv ورؤيا عهههه
> 
> من اي بلد انت ؟؟



كل المناسف يالي عزمتك عليها وحركة الإيد وقت عزومة المنسف وتسأليني هههه بمزح 

سبيس تون هههه علفكرة فيه كرتون نيتورك بالعربي 

بتابع آربز غوت تالينت؟


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (1 فبراير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> كل المناسف يالي عزمتك عليها وحركة الإيد وقت عزومة المنسف وتسأليني هههه بمزح
> 
> سبيس تون هههه علفكرة فيه كرتون نيتورك بالعربي
> 
> بتابع آربز غوت تالينت؟




هههههههههههههههههههه ولووووو معقول ما اعرفك تيمو بس سؤالي بشكل عام، وشكرا عالعزيمة ههههه خلص هاي الك سؤال خص نص، بتحب منسف اللحمة ولا الجاج ؟؟ هع هع :t31:


----------



## تيمو (1 فبراير 2015)

اني بل قال:


> بس ياتيمو انا مابعرف كيف تعرفت على الرب ؟؟؟
> خلص عادي مش حابب تعيد مش مشكلة
> أسفة للأزعاج



؟؟؟؟؟

مين حكى إنو السؤال مكرر؟؟

قصدي كان إنو سؤال: متى تعرّفت على الرب كمخلص شخصي لحياتك مش كل حدى بفهمو ... مش قصدي انو انزعجت من السؤال ..

آني الجميلة، ممنوع الزعل والإنزعاج والأسف والإعتذار في هذا الموضوع تحديداً 

بتحبي بحكيلك اختباري ، كلشي ولا زعلك آنتنا الجميلة


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (1 فبراير 2015)

ما بتابع اراب جوت تالنت.... نفس السؤال ؟؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (1 فبراير 2015)

اها بتابعه جدا لو فوت حلقة 
بنزلها بتفرج عليها اونلاين ..

اكتر حكم قريب لقلبك من حكام اراب جوت تالنت ؟ 

(تيمو ) اكيد هتقول نجوى .. عرفاك بتأمن بقضايا المرأة هههههههههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (1 فبراير 2015)

مسيحية أردنية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه ولووووو معقول ما اعرفك تيمو بس سؤالي بشكل عام، وشكرا عالعزيمة ههههه خلص هاي الك سؤال خص نص، بتحب منسف اللحمة ولا الجاج ؟؟ هع هع :t31:



منسف عجاج ما ينفع أردنية هههه مع إني بحبه أكتر من اللحمة، وبتعرفي مش كثير بحب المنسف، أردني مغشوش أنا ههههه

سيكرت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه إجابتك صحيحة   بحب التناغم بينهم كلهم بس نجوى مفضلة 
شفتوا فرقة طرب على االحطب؟


----------



## تيمو (1 فبراير 2015)

مسيحية أردنية قال:


> ما بتابع اراب جوت تالنت.... نفس السؤال ؟؟



احضري فرقة طرب على الحطب، هي فرقة أردنية بس طريقتها بالغناء بدون استخدام آلات رائعة جداً


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (1 فبراير 2015)

اها شفتها .. دول تحفة .. ضحكووووووني اوووي 
خصوصا ف اغنية اما نعيمة  .. ولا روبي ليه بيداري ههههه بصراحة الهارموني اللي بيعملوه 
مافيش الات تعرف تعمله .. تحفة بجد ..

اكتر موهبة نفسك تتصعد للنهائيات ؟


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (1 فبراير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> احضري فرقة طرب على الحطب، هي فرقة أردنية بس طريقتها بالغناء بدون استخدام آلات رائعة جداً




بحاول اشوفهم عاليوتيوب... 

شو احلى منطقة بالأردن بنظرك ؟؟


----------



## تيمو (1 فبراير 2015)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> اها شفتها .. دول تحفة .. ضحكووووووني اوووي
> خصوصا ف اغنية اما نعيمة  .. ولا روبي ليه بيداري ههههه بصراحة الهارموني اللي بيعملوه
> مافيش الات تعرف تعمله .. تحفة بجد ..
> 
> اكتر موهبة نفسك تتصعد للنهائيات ؟



الصراحة، هاي الفرقة، والبنتين يالي برقصوا .. نسيت اسمهم 


مسيحية: وادي رم ..

لو قلت لك إعمل من هاي التلات أحرف كلمات، كم كلمة ممكن تعمل؟ 
ل ح م ...


----------



## اني بل (1 فبراير 2015)

ممكن لحم او ملح او حلم أو محل


----------



## تيمو (1 فبراير 2015)

اني بل قال:


> ممكن لحم او ملح او حلم أو محل



فيه كمان لمح .. 

لو عندك آلة التنقل في الزمن، أي زمن ممكن تختار؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (1 فبراير 2015)

محل 
مممممممم ممكن .. لمح 
  لحم 
ملح 
حلم 
دول اللي عرفاهام بقى

اكتر موهبة بتشدك ؟ تتابعها عموما ؟


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (1 فبراير 2015)

ملح...لحمة...محل...لمح...حمل...حلم... امممم بكفي 

اذا اضطريت اتضحي بابنك او بحد غالي عليك عشان تنقذ حياة 100 شخص فمستعد تضحي؟؟


----------



## تيمو (1 فبراير 2015)

سيكرت: بحب الفنون إجمالاً وإن كنت لا أتقنها ...

مسيحية: مش مستعد أضحي بحدى، يمكن بحالي آه، أما بغيري لأ...

نفس سؤال مسيحية أردنية ...


----------



## تيمو (1 فبراير 2015)

جود نايت افري بودي


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (1 فبراير 2015)

سؤال صعب هههه اذا ما ضحيت فال100 شخص رح يموتوا (كيف ما بعرف  ) واذا انقذتهم فرح اخسر هالشخص الغالي علي..بس عالاغلب صعب اضحي.

برأيكم الرسم موهبة اكتر مما تكون تعليم ؟؟


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (1 فبراير 2015)

جود نايت تيمو


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 فبراير 2015)

مسيحية أردنية قال:


> جود نايت تيمو



جود نآيت بالإنابه عنه :smi411:

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 فبراير 2015)

مسيحية أردنية قال:


> سؤال صعب هههه اذا ما ضحيت فال100 شخص رح يموتوا (كيف ما بعرف  ) واذا انقذتهم فرح اخسر هالشخص الغالي علي..بس عالاغلب صعب اضحي.
> 
> برأيكم الرسم موهبة اكتر مما تكون تعليم ؟؟



اللي بيحب الرسم وقرر يتعلمه هيكتشف إن ربنا مديه الموهبه دي آصلاً.

لأن مواهب الرب لا تُشتري . ولا نأخذها حسب إرداتنا .

أنا بعشق الرسم جداً..لكن مش بعرف  آرسم .

إكتشفت إن ربنا مديني موهبه أو عوضني عن محبتي للرسم بموهبة الجرافيك .

فحتي الشخص اللي عنده موهبة رسم بيحتاج يتعلم قواعد وآساسيات للرسم .

ومش بيكون موهوب من صغره زي ما هيكون موهوب لما يهتم بالمهوبه وينميها .

يعني الشخص اللي بيحب شيء وبيجهاد فيه
 بيكتشف أصلا أن محبته للشيء دا هي الموهبه فى ذاتها 
اللي بالجهاد ربنا بيخلينا نكتشفها اكتر وننميها اكتر
 بإعتبارها وزنه نُحاسب عليها فيما إستخدمناها .

فسواء الرسم أو أي موهبه تانيه هي بتكون فى أعماقنا وبنتشفها بمحبتنا ليها وبنميها بتعلمنا ليها وجهادنا فى إننا نُتقنها تماماً

س ـ هل تعتقد أن هُناك شخص بلا موهبه.؟​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 فبراير 2015)

> سؤال صعب هههه اذا ما ضحيت فال100 شخص رح يموتوا (كيف ما بعرف  ) واذا انقذتهم فرح اخسر هالشخص الغالي علي..بس عالاغلب صعب اضحي.



سؤال ههه 

هل تعتقدي ال 100 شخص يستحقون التضحيه بشخص عزيز علشانهم .؟

بعتقد موقف نادر الحدوث إن لم يكن مُستحيل..

ربنا بيقول ليس لأحد حُب أظم من هذا أن يضع احد نفسه لأجل أحبائه..

ربنا وضع نفسه عن العالم كله مش بس أحبائه ..

لكن لو حدث ممكن أضحب بنفسي علشان الشخص العزيز دا وعلشان الـ 100 شخص بنفس الوقت.

إذا تم الرفض وفقط تم تخيري بين الشخص العزيز والـ 100 شخص .

فحقيقة حسب الموقف راح أختار الشخص العزيز ..

لإنو يمكن الـ100 شخص بعد ما أضحي علشانهم بشخص عزيز عندي يتركوني ولا كأني عملت شيء علشانهم.!!

وقتها ولا اعالم كلو راح يعوضني فُقدان الشخص دا ..

أبينا إبراهيم قال لربنا هل تُهلك البار مع الأثيم.؟

كمان إفتكرت مُعجزة شفاء الـ 10 اللي شفاهم المسيح له المجد.

بعد ما شفاهم مرجعوش حتي يقدموا مجد لربنا ..إلا واحد ..

فهل فى واحد من الـ100 راح يهب حياته ليكي مُقابل إنك ضحيتي بشخص عزيز علشانه .
مش راح أقول ال100 يهبوا حياتهم ليكي..

بس وقت ما هتضحي بالشخص دا هتلاقي كل واحد من الـ100 راح لحاله ونسيوكي آصلاً..!!

وقتها ...شو راح يكون حالك.؟

هل راح تسامحي نفسك .؟

سؤال إلك هههه بما إنك ضحيتي بيه ..

يعني بأي منطق أضحي بشخص عزيز عندي مقابل أشخاص مش عارف إذا كانوا صالحين ولا طالحين.؟!!

رغم إنو برضو موقف نادر ومستحيل .!!

لكن سؤال صعب وحلو 

​


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (2 فبراير 2015)

صباح الورد خريستوفوروس،  شو هالاجابات الحلوة هاي  

انا قلت صعب اضحي بالشخص العزيز ، ومعك حق لازم نتاكد من استحقاقية هالاشخاص..

سؤالك الاول، لا أعتقد ان هناك شحص بدون موهبة، كل شخص الرب حط فيو موهبة بغض النظر عن بساطتها وبغض النظر انها ظاهرة للناس ولا لا، وكل واحد فينا لو تعب واتدرب رح يتمكن من هالموهبة.

سؤال،، شو الاولى برايك ؟ الدين ولا الإنسانية ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 فبراير 2015)

مسيحية أردنية قال:


> صباح الورد خريستوفوروس،  شو هالاجابات الحلوة هاي
> 
> انا قلت صعب اضحي بالشخص العزيز ، ومعك حق لازم نتاكد من استحقاقية هالاشخاص..
> 
> ...



هناك من هُم بلا آديان لكنهم آكثير إنسانيه من أصحاب الديانات .

والإنسانيه موجوده قبل وجود الديانات 
إذا فالعلاقات النسانيه موجوده بمُجرد وجود الإنسان علي الآرض.

سآمحيني قريت غلط إنك رآح تضحي هههه آسف ..

س ـ ما هي آطول فتره أعتزلت فيها بنفسك.؟


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (2 فبراير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> هناك من هُم بلا آديان لكنهم آكثير إنسانيه من أصحاب الديانات .
> 
> والإنسانيه موجوده قبل وجود الديانات
> إذا فالعلاقات النسانيه موجوده بمُجرد وجود الإنسان علي الآرض.
> ...




مزبوط  

أطول فترة اعتزلت فيها اكيد ايام الثانوية العامة وكل يوم لغاية ما خلصت امتحانات هههه 

نفس السؤال ؟؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 فبراير 2015)

3 آيام وسط الدره ههه

س ـ من هي الشخصيه التي جرحتك بعُمق يوماً ما.وهل مازلت تتواصل معها.؟
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 فبراير 2015)

*لانشكر ربنا  مفيش شخصيه جرحتنى بعمق
 ولا سطحى حتى هههههه
س
ايه رأيك فى العتاب وهل بيحل المشكله ولا بيزودها *


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2015)

اممممممم المفروض عتابى يبقى مبنى ع اساس المحبة اولا 
ثانيا اكون متاكد ان الشخص اللى هعاتبه بيقبل العتاب لكن لو مش بيحبنى لا قدر الله يعنى يبقى مينفعش العتاب
يبقى اصلى وربنا هو اللى يحل بطريقته

بتعمل ايه فى اول صوم ليونان النبى النهاردة ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (2 فبراير 2015)

مش بعمل شيء  ..

الجو بارد ولا حار ؟


----------



## soul & life (2 فبراير 2015)

يعنى نص نص

اجمل ما فى الكون؟


----------



## تيمو (2 فبراير 2015)

أجمل ما في الكون؟ الأهل والعيلة وراحة البال 

آخر شي عملته قبل ما تشبك على النت؟


----------



## soul & life (2 فبراير 2015)

ههههههههه شحنت قصدى اكلت وشربت شاى فى مج شفاف

يومك كان عامل ازاى؟


----------



## تيمو (2 فبراير 2015)

ههههههه من غير لبنة معناتو لسا ما شحنتي ههه وبعدين بتتعلمي بسرعة يا سول ، أهم اشي الشاي بكاسة شفافة ههههه 

كان مُتعب، بس تخلله بعض المواقف الجميلة والأخبار الإيجابية ...

بتصدق انو فيه ناس ممكن تصيب بالعين؟


----------



## soul & life (2 فبراير 2015)

ههههههههههههههه ايه الاحراج ده بقا !!!
بصراحة لحد من فترة قريبة مكنتش بصدق ولا بفكر فى حاجة كده
ابتديت الاحظ انه ممكن يحصل فعلا وابتديت اقتنع  خصوصا بعد ما لفت نظرى صديق كريم وغالى لامور من هذا القبيل انتبهت وابتديت اقول ممكن ليه لا !

اذا شعرت انه فى شخص ما مجبر تتعامل معه بشكل يومى حقود بيحقد عليك هتتصرف معاه ازاى؟


----------



## تيمو (2 فبراير 2015)

هتعامل معاه بحدود الزمالة وأكتر من كده لأ ... وداخل إطار العمل أو المكان المجبر للتعامل معاه، وبعدين ولا كأنه بحياتي.

بتحب التوقيت الصيفي أو الشتوي أكتر؟


----------



## soul & life (2 فبراير 2015)

لا الصيفى ممل جدا تحس اليوم بارد مش بيمشى 
بحب التوقيت الشتوى 

ايه السبب اللى يخليك تسيب مكان سكنك وتعزل؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (2 فبراير 2015)

لو الجيران مش كويسين ممكن اسيب المكان 
بتحب نكهات ايه في الايس كريم ؟


----------



## soul & life (2 فبراير 2015)

المانجا والشيكولا فراولة فقط

ممكن تاكل ايس كريم بالشتا؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 فبراير 2015)

ممممممم ايس كريم ده ادمااااااان ..
اكتر حاجة بتفرحني من قلبي الايس كريم  
بحب نكهات كتير جدا 
بس طبعا العشق الاول طعم الشكولاتة .. 

بتهتم بمظهرك .. اوي .. ولا عادي .. ولا مش بتهتم خالص ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 فبراير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> المانجا والشيكولا فراولة فقط
> 
> ممكن تاكل ايس كريم بالشتا؟



انا اكل ايس كريم ف اي وقت ههههههههه 
شتا صيف .. تلج حر .. 
لسة واكلة اصلا من نص ساعة  

سؤالي فوق ،..


----------



## تيمو (2 فبراير 2015)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> انا اكل ايس كريم ف اي وقت ههههههههه
> شتا صيف .. تلج حر ..
> لسة واكلة اصلا من نص ساعة
> 
> سؤالي فوق ،..



نسيت أحكيلك حبيت فرقة الأيادي بتاعت ولاد المدرسة 

لا مش كتير بهتم، بس بهمني إنو تكون الألوان متناسقة، والأواعي نظيفة  وعادة بلبس جينز وتيشيرت بعد الدوام ...

نفسو ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2015)

اه بهتم بمظهرى بشكل معتدل  

نفس السؤال


----------



## joeseph.jesus (2 فبراير 2015)

بهتم بمظهري طبعا ؟
احسن اكلة بتحبها ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2015)

> > احسن اكلة بتحبها ؟



ايه ياعم كل الاسئلة عن الاكل ههههههههه

بحب المحشى ههههههههه رغم وزنى 60 كيلو متفهمش ازاى

ما هو وزنك ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (2 فبراير 2015)

قريب من وزنك تقريبا 58 او 57 

بتحب السمان ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2015)

لأ

ايه هى نقاط القوة فى شخصيتك ؟


----------



## انت مهم (3 فبراير 2015)

التسامح والتنازل

ايه اكتر شي يزعجك في شخص بتحبه؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 فبراير 2015)

*مفيش حاجه تزعجنى لانى بحبه 
فأكيد هعدى له اى حاجه وده مش هيزعجنى 

س
ايه اكتر صفه بتحبها فى نفسك *


----------



## soul & life (3 فبراير 2015)

اكتر صفة ايه الاحراج ده  شوفى رغم العصبية .... ورغم كل شىء مازالت اكتر صفة مميزة فيا 
الرقة دائما يقال لى ذلك 

طيب اكتر صفة مش بتحبها فيك؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 فبراير 2015)

*مش بحبها فيا 
شويه متساهله مع الولاد 
وده غلط طبعا 

س
هل عصبيتك  بتخليك تندم اوقات 
*


----------



## soul & life (3 فبراير 2015)

اه كتير  سواء كانت عصبية داخلية سيطرت عليها وكتمتها او سيطرت عليا و جعلتنى احتد فى الحوار وانفعل 
الاثنين نتيجتهم سلبية بكل المقاييس .

اذا رايت شخص عنده صفة سلبية وعارف انه مش بيسمع كلام احد هتقوله ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2015)

اه هقوله  
دة لو هو بيحبنى ويعرفنى


نقاط ضعفك ؟


----------



## soul & life (3 فبراير 2015)

طيبة عاطفية  حساسة  خجولة انطوائية ... اقول تانى ولا كفاية هههه

اذا اتعرفت على صديق وبعد مده مش كتير عرفت انه مش من نفس طايفتك او ديانتك 
هتتغير من ناحيته؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2015)

لأ
انا زمايلى فى الكلية معظمهم مش ارثوذكس وبتخانق فيهم بس بحبهم موووووووووووت
وزمايلى بردو من اخواتنا المسلمين وزى العسل مع بعض وبنهرج عادى وهم كمان بيحبونا خالص


ايه الحاجة اللى نفسك تتعلمها جديدة ؟


----------



## soul & life (3 فبراير 2015)

يااه حاجات كتير اوى
نفسى اتعلم السواقة ونفسى اتعلم اعزف على القانون والجيتار والكمانجا 

الصداقة امتا تكون امتن واقوى من الاخوة؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2015)

اممممم لما تكون بدون انتظار مقابل ومحبة مصدرها المسيح 

نوع الفون بتاعك ايه ؟ ( مبعرفش اسال هههههههه)


----------



## joeseph.jesus (3 فبراير 2015)

سوني  وافتخر 
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2015)

لا انا اريكسون ههههههههههه ( سامحنى يارب بكدب )


اكتب صفة سلبية شايفها سلبية من خلال تعاملك معايا فى المنتدى ؟


----------



## soso a (3 فبراير 2015)

قليل الكلام  


نفسه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (3 فبراير 2015)

بصراحة لا اعرف .
بتحب الشاي بنكهات ولا شاي عادي ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2015)

مش بتغيرى التوقيع :a63:

نفس السؤال


----------



## تيمو (3 فبراير 2015)

soso a قال:


> قليل الكلام
> 
> 
> نفسه





نفس الإجابة يا سوسو إيه ...

ونفس السؤال


----------



## soul & life (3 فبراير 2015)

مش بتشحن اللاب ومجوعه وبيفصل منك فجأة 
نفسه !


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2015)

انطوائية زى ما حضرتك قولتى هههههههههههه


نفس السؤال ههههههه


----------



## soul & life (3 فبراير 2015)

أنا  هنا المكان الوحيد اللى مش بكون فيه انطوائية يا ابو تربو بتخلص من انطوائيتى
هههههه بس هحاول اتخلص منها اكتر واكتر

بعتقد قليل الكلام زى ما قالت سوسا

 شهر فى السنة الافضل ومفضل عندك ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2015)

مين قال انا قليل الكلام دة انا رغاى خالص ههههههه

بحب كل شهور السنة بحب شهر 3 علشان فى اعياد قديسين بحبهم وبردو شهر 7 لنفس السبب

نفس السؤال


----------



## soul & life (3 فبراير 2015)

بحب شهر 3 لانه بيكون فى صيام القيامة والتوقيت ده من السنة بكون ملتزمة فيه روحيا جدااا
وحريصة على التناول باستمرار

يوم صعب تنساه؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2015)

يوم انتقال بابا

نفس السؤال


----------



## soul & life (3 فبراير 2015)

يوم مكنت مجبورة ادخل قاعة المحكمة .. عالم تانى 

اسوء شىء ممكن الانسان يواجهه طول مشوار حياته؟!


----------



## joeseph.jesus (3 فبراير 2015)

سؤال صعب . مش عارف بصراحة ايه الاجابه عليه ؟
تقييمك لنفسك العام الماضي من 1 الي 10 ؟


----------



## soul & life (3 فبراير 2015)

تقييمى لنفسى من اى ناحية؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (3 فبراير 2015)

من الناحية الروحية  ؟


----------



## soul & life (3 فبراير 2015)

اهااااا طيب ليه الاحراج ده 

بعتقد 6 من عشره

اسوء شىء ممكن الانسان يواجهه طول مشوار حياته؟! هديلك اختيارات
( ظلم _ مرض _ ضيقة _ فراق _ موت)


----------



## joeseph.jesus (3 فبراير 2015)

ظلم 
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## soul & life (3 فبراير 2015)

بعتقد المرض


نفسه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (3 فبراير 2015)

نفس الاجابة   الظلم 
السؤال ..

اكثر فيلم حبيت تشوفه ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 فبراير 2015)

*فيلم الام المسيح لميل جيبسون 
وللأسف لسه مشفتوش كامل 

س
الصداقه جميله لكن لو لقيت صديقك مصاحب ناس مش كويسه 
ومش بيسمع نصايحك هل هتكمل صداقتك معه *


----------



## joeseph.jesus (3 فبراير 2015)

هحاول انصحه لكن ممكن اقوم بالبعد عنه في حالة انه فضل مصاحبهم 
لانه اكيد هيتأثر بهم وان كنت هحاول اطمن كل فترة عليه 

فيلم الام السيد المسيح             ‏

بتحب اي لون ؟


----------



## اني بل (3 فبراير 2015)

الابيض والاحمر
الحياة بدون الرب طعمها ازاي ؟؟


----------



## soso a (3 فبراير 2015)

كل الالوان 
نفسه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (3 فبراير 2015)

اني بل قال:


> الابيض والاحمر
> الحياة بدون الرب طعمها ازاي ؟؟


مالهاش طعم 

نفس السؤال


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2015)

متبقاش حياة 


اكتر ترنيمة بتفتكرها وقت الضيق ؟


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2015)

ترنيمة في وقت ضعفي أراك
نفس السؤال​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2015)

دى ايديك محوطانى لليديا شديد


نفس السؤال


----------



## joeseph.jesus (3 فبراير 2015)

ماتأخرش قرارك . فاديا بزي
ماذا تفعل ببداية يومك ؟


----------



## وردة من ذهب (4 فبراير 2015)

بصلي الفجر وبنام وبئوم على الساعة 8 ادا في عندي جامعة وبجهز حالي للجامعة اما ادا كان ما في جامعة بضل نايمه للساعة 12 

هل انت شخص صريح وشوو رأيك بالصراحة ؟؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 فبراير 2015)

الصراحة راحة
ولكن الصراحة تكون بحكمة 

نفس السؤال


----------



## joeseph.jesus (5 فبراير 2015)

نعم انا صريح . 
ايه الترنيمة اللي ببالك ؟


----------



## soso a (5 فبراير 2015)

يا اللى امامك حياتى 
نفسه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (5 فبراير 2015)

يا عذرا يا امي 

نفسه ؟


----------



## انت مهم (5 فبراير 2015)

يا رب اسمع صلاتي ...

بتفكر بمين دلوقتي؟؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (5 فبراير 2015)

مش بفكر بحد.  لاني لسه صاحي من النوم ؟
نفس لسؤال ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 فبراير 2015)

بفكر بعقلي ههههه 

أكتب نصيحة للي بعدكـ .. 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 فبراير 2015)

ليصمت العاقل فى هذا الزمان لانه زمان ردئ

نفس السؤال


----------



## انت مهم (5 فبراير 2015)

عندما تصادفك المشاكل ارفع لاعينيك الى السماء حيث ربنا يسوع موجود

اكتر موقف حصل معك ولن تنساه؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 فبراير 2015)

> اكتر موقف حصل معك ولن تنساه؟



موقف انتقال بابا مش ممكن انساه

نفس السؤال


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 فبراير 2015)

مافيش موقف معين كلها مواقف عاديـــة عابـــرة

نفسك تقضي الباقي من عمرك في انهي دولة/ منطقة ؟
​


----------



## انت مهم (7 فبراير 2015)

البرازيل

شخصيه مهمه في حياتك ؟؟


----------



## soul & life (7 فبراير 2015)

ولادى

واجهتك قبل كده مشكلة عسيرة ومعرفتش تحلها ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 فبراير 2015)

عمري ما حليت مشكله..

كانت بتتحل لوحدها ..

وانا ممكن محدش يبلغني انها اتحلت وابقا برضو غير مهتم وغير متأثر بما يحدث فى حياتي.

س ـ كيف تتكون لديك القرارات والإختيارات.؟​​


----------



## soso a (7 فبراير 2015)

انا بسبها على البركه 
هههههههههه

نفسه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 فبراير 2015)

soso a قال:


> انا بسبها على البركه
> هههههههههه
> 
> نفسه



آحلا مبدأ أشجعه بتاع البركه دا هههه..

دايما مش بشغل دماغي الاقي دماغي اتشغلت لوحدها من غير ما تديني خبر ههه.

بس كلو فعلاً بسبه ع البركه..زي ما يطلع..

س ـ كيف ينظر إليك من حولك .؟​


----------



## soso a (7 فبراير 2015)

بطلت اشغل بالى 
بعمل اللى ارتاح اليه ويرتاح اليه ضميرى 
بس كتير كانوا قبل ما يعرفونى مش مرتاحيين حاسينى متكبره  

نفسه


----------



## soul & life (7 فبراير 2015)

وجهات نظر مختلفة القريبين منى بيقال انى هادية ومسالمة ولذيذة 
الابعد بيقولوا منطوية ومغرورة
الابعد بيقولوا مش عشرية ومبتحبش تتكلم مع حد 

نفسه؟


----------



## تيمو (7 فبراير 2015)

بقولوا مين هلأمور واللزيز والكيوت وخفيف الدم والذكي هههه بدكم كمان ،، جاهز أنا 

تغديتو سمك يا لئيمين 

مشاعرك حالياً؟؟


----------



## soul & life (7 فبراير 2015)

امور ولذيذ ورايق ؟! شوفتك فين قبل كده هههههه


نشكر الله ماشى الحال متغاظة شوية لانه بكرة مدارس بس عادى يعنى متعووودة

اتغديتو ايه؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 فبراير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> بقولوا مين هلأمور واللزيز والكيوت وخفيف الدم والذكي هههه بدكم كمان ،، جاهز أنا
> 
> تغديتو سمك يا لئيمين
> 
> مشاعرك حالياً؟؟


زفت 
قولوي اعمل اية في النت الزبالة اللي عندي


----------



## تيمو (7 فبراير 2015)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> زفت
> قولوي اعمل اية في النت الزبالة اللي عندي



هههه غيّر الشركة، أو ارحل لمنطقة تغطيتها أفضل ههههه
...................................

قصدك يا سول إني بنتحل شخصية سفن أب هههه على أيتوها حال اليوم يا سول تغديت مقلوبة زهرة  

في صورة أو وردة أو أي تذاكر قديم محتفظ فيه في غرفتك أو كتابك المقدس أو خزانتك؟ ومن مين؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (7 فبراير 2015)

*ورده من جوزى  وقتها كان خطيبى 
محتفظه بيها فى كتاب دينى 

س
هل بتحب تحتفظ باشياء من طفولتك للذكرى 
*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (7 فبراير 2015)

لا 
اوصف شعورك الحالي ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2015)

حاجات متلخبطة كتيرررررررررر
حاجة بتفرحك


----------



## انت مهم (8 فبراير 2015)

رؤية بنتي

جاح تنرفزك؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 فبراير 2015)

*اللى ينرفزنى حاجه مش فى مكانها
 اودولاب او درج مش مقفول كويس 

س 
هل ممكن حد يستفذك يسهوله *


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *اللى ينرفزنى حاجه مش فى مكانها
> اودولاب او درج مش مقفول كويس
> 
> س
> هل ممكن حد يستفذك يسهوله *


اه جدآآآ
نفس السؤال


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 فبراير 2015)

*لا صعب حد يستفزنى 

س
هل انت شخصيه منظمه *


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2015)

خالص
ههههه
ايه  رايك  فكلمة المحبة


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 فبراير 2015)

*كلمه جميله معناها اجمل ولها اشكال كتير ه اوى 
واى محبه هى مستمده من ينبوع الحب الرب يسوع 

س
هل حسيت مره انك ظلمت حد 
ولو حصل هل اعتزرت له *


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 فبراير 2015)

أيوة
أيوة

نفس السؤال .. ؟
​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (8 فبراير 2015)

انا باخد بالي من اني مش اظلم اي شخص واذا حدث اكيد هعتذر له واطلب منه المسامحة
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 فبراير 2015)

*لا مش بظلم حد لانى مش بحب
 اكون متسرعه فى حكمى ابدا

س 
هل بيشتكى منك اهلك فى البيت
 انك بعيد عنهم وان اصدقائك اهم منهم *


----------



## joeseph.jesus (8 فبراير 2015)

سواء اصدقائي او اهلي يشعرون اني بعيد عنهم ...
انا نوعا ما انعزالي .
حالة الطقس الان ؟


----------



## اني بل (9 فبراير 2015)

بارد تغير الطقس صباحا مشمس بعدين يتغير متوقع ينزل مطر او ثلج 
كيف الطقس عندكم؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (9 فبراير 2015)

حر جدا صيفا و حار معتدل لطيف شتاءً
ماهي وجبة الفطور اليوم ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 فبراير 2015)

شاي وفايش 

بتشتغل ايه ؟
​


----------



## soul & life (9 فبراير 2015)

بشتغل ماما هههه

يومك كان  عامل ازاى ؟!


----------



## joeseph.jesus (9 فبراير 2015)

في البداية تعب و ارهاق رهيب .
في ختام اليوم كان اكثر من رائع جدا 

نشكر ربنا علي كل الايام في حياتنا .

نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 فبراير 2015)

صحيت .. صليت .. فطرت .. قعدت عالنت .. روحت الشغل .. رجعت .. اكلت .. قعدت عالنت

 يوم كنت فرحان اوي فيه وايه اللي كان مفرحك ؟
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 فبراير 2015)

اقرب يوم كنت فرحان كان من حوالى شهر كدة 
كنت فرحان علشان كنت بطلب طلبة بقالى سنة بطلبها واتحققت فى لحظة صلاتى 


نفس السؤال


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2015)

ينفع مجاوبش
حاجة بتفرحك


----------



## تيمو (10 فبراير 2015)

كاسة شاي وساندويشة لبنة واللمة الحلوة 

فيه لبسة معينة بتحب تلبسها باستمرار؟


----------



## soul & life (10 فبراير 2015)

يا سلام على الروقان والانسجام  لبنة وشاى 

بفضل الجينز  مريح وعملى 

الجو عندكم اخباره ايه


----------



## تيمو (10 فبراير 2015)

الجو مش مريح .. رياح شديدة وغبرة وعلى قولة سنفور غاضب: أنا أكره الرياااح







أكتر كرتون كنت اتابعه وإنت صغير أو لهلا


----------



## soul & life (10 فبراير 2015)

كنت بحب اليس فى بلاد العجائب 
وحاليا بحب تيمون وبومبة  لسه كنت بتفرج عليه من فترة قريبة هههه
تيمون صديقى الصدوق  

نفسه؟


----------



## تيمو (10 فبراير 2015)

توم آند جيري العشق الأبدي، السنافر ... الليدي أوسكار العشق الأول 

موقع تتابعه باستمرار؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 فبراير 2015)

*اللى بتابعهم باستمرار هما 
منتدى الكنيسه و الفرح المسيحى 

السؤال نفسه *


----------



## soul & life (10 فبراير 2015)

مواقع مش حاجة معينة منتدى الكنيسة اهمهم 
بس عموما انا بتابع الاخبار بشكل يومى
من اكتر من موقع وكمان عندى مواقع ادبية بحب ادخل اقرا فيها ومواقع نسائية تثقيفية

بتحب الفيس ولا مش بتفضله ؟


----------



## تيمو (10 فبراير 2015)

ما عندي حساب على الفيسبوك، ولا تويتر، مرات بحس حالي من ثمانيات القرن الماضي ههه

بتعتقد إنو مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي أثّرت بشكل سلبي أم إيجابي على العلاقات الإجتماعية؟


----------



## soul & life (10 فبراير 2015)

انا كمان مش بحبه وكان عندى حساب وقفلته لانه الفيس خداع وبيساعد المخادعين كمان انهم يلاقوا فريسة ويخدعوها وبعتقد انه له تأثير سلبى ومدمر فى حياتنا الاجتماعية 

عرفت / ى منتدى الكنيسة ازاى و اى مواقع محببة ليك غير هنا؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2015)

عرفته بالصدفة ع ما اتذكر كنت بدور على معلومات طبية وعلمية 

نفس السؤال


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 فبراير 2015)

عرفت المنتدى عن طريق البحث بجوجل 
مافيش مواقع محددة لاني اعرف مواقع كثير 

اخبار العاصفة ايه في مصر ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2015)

ليه هو حضرتك مش من مصر هههههه ولا ايه

الجو جميل حتى لو فى عواصف 
مصر حلوة فى كل الاحوال

بلدك ايه بقى ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 فبراير 2015)

كل البلاد بلادي 
انا من مصر بس مش فيها و لقيتكوا بتقولي فيه عاصفة فبطمن 
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2015)

انا مصرى صعيدى وافتخر 

احلى هدية جاتلك ؟


----------



## وردة من ذهب (10 فبراير 2015)

ئبل كل شي يسعد مساكي حبيبتي رح اكون صريحة معك كنت عم ببحث على موضوع معين وبالصدفة لئييتو هون ولفت نظري اسم المنتدى وشفت كل اقسامه ولفت نظري اكتر الشهادات والئصص وهييك شي وكيف في تشويه للاسلام وو فانخنئت من هاد الكلام وسجلت وحبييت ادافع عن ديانتي ومو كل شي بالقرآن بيتفسر على كييفنا  وكمان لاني فضوليه وبحب اعرف كل شي وكيف الجمييع بيفكر هههههه سجلت هوون مع اني كنت متردده شوي ئبل وهيك سجلت واتعرفت علييكم وحبيتكم كتيير من كل ئلبي ..

كيف الجوو عنكم ؟؟


----------



## وردة من ذهب (10 فبراير 2015)

ABOTARBO قال:


> انا مصرى صعيدى وافتخر
> 
> احلى هدية جاتلك ؟





احلى هديه بصراحة كلهم حلوين وبكفي من ناس غاليين على ئلبي 

كيف كان يوومك ؟؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 فبراير 2015)

*الجو جميل جدا 

ايه اللى بيعجبك فى المنتدى اكتر اقسامه ولا اعضائه *


----------



## وردة من ذهب (10 فبراير 2015)

اكييد اعضائه هههههههه وانتي اولهم 

كيف كان يوومك ؟؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 فبراير 2015)

*هههه ميرسى حبيبتى 
كان يوم جميل زى كل ايام ربنا 

س
عيب فى شخصيتك مش بتحبيه 
*


----------



## وردة من ذهب (10 فبراير 2015)

اني صريحة كتيير واللي بئلبي على لساني ما بعرف اجامل بحكي الحئ 

نفسه ؟؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2015)

انا عصبى جدآآآآآآآآآآ



نفس السؤال


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 فبراير 2015)

حساسة زيادة عن اللزوم 

ايه لو حصل خلال الايام اللي جاية يفرحك اوووووي ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2015)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> حساسة زيادة عن اللزوم
> 
> ايه لو حصل خلال الايام اللي جاية يفرحك اوووووي ؟



مكلمةتليفون
مستنيها من فترة
نفس السؤال


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2015)

امممممممم تصدق مفيش حاجة معينة تقدر تفرحنى ..!

لو هتشكر ربنا دلوقتى هتشكره على ايه ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2015)

ABOTARBO قال:


> امممممممم تصدق مفيش حاجة معينة تقدر تفرحنى ..!
> 
> لو هتشكر ربنا دلوقتى هتشكره على ايه ؟



انى لسا عايش وعندى فرصة اتوب

عاوزحاجة مالطاحونة


----------



## تيمو (11 فبراير 2015)

ما فهمت  بس يمكن لازم أجاوب بلا 

بتحب عصير البندورة؟ أو الجزر؟ أو أي أكتر عصير خضار بتحبه؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 فبراير 2015)

*مش بحب العصير بحب اكل فاكهه او خضار من غير عصير 
س
مكان بتحبه وبترتاح فيه  *


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2015)

اى دير خدونى اى دير رحلة هههههههههه

نفس السؤال


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 فبراير 2015)

*برتاح اوى فى الكنيسه 

س

امتى تفقد الثقه نهائيا فى صديقك *


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2015)

انا مش بثق فى حد ثقة عمياء 


نفس السؤال


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 فبراير 2015)

*مفيش عندى صديقه لدرجة الثقه من عدمه كان زمان 

س

هل عم ثقتك فى الاخرين بتعملك مشكله مع بعضهم 
يعنى ممكن يقولولك  انت بتخبى علينا او نعرف من بره *


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2015)

اه

وعلشان كدة هم اللى بيثقوا فيا ههههههههههههههههه

لو كنت بتحب الصور
اى انواع الصور تفضل ؟


----------



## soso a (11 فبراير 2015)

بحب الصور اللى بتعطى احساس بالبرائه زى صور الملايكه او الاطفال 

نفسه


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2015)

بحب الصور اللى مش تقليدية واللى خياليه
واللى فيها لقطات بريئة 

نفس السؤال


----------



## joeseph.jesus (11 فبراير 2015)

بحب صور الطبيعه جدا .
هل تحب التصوير ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2015)

جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ

نفس السؤال


----------



## joeseph.jesus (11 فبراير 2015)

بالتأكيد 
هل تجيد التصوير  ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2015)

_*اه علشان بعذب صحابى
ههههههههههه
ترنيمة بتحبها*_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2015)

بحب ترنيمة هل جلست فى هدوء .. ولكن عامة بحب ترانيم كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير جدآآآآآآآآآآ

اخر كتاب قريته ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2015)

هيبتا
نفس السؤال


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2015)

انطلاق الروح

اسم الشيكولاتة اللى بتفضلها ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2015)

ABOTARBO قال:


> انطلاق الروح
> 
> اسم الشيكولاتة اللى بتفضلها ؟



مش هتفرق 
ههههههههههههه

خبركويس تتمناه


----------



## وردة من ذهب (12 فبراير 2015)

بتمنى اسمع خبر تحرير فلسطين وحذف اسرائيل من الوجوود ان شاء الله يارب 

 ﻫﻞ ﺃﻧﺖ ﻣﺆﻳﺪ ﺍﻡ ﻣﻌﺎﺭﺽ ﻟﺘﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﻮﻟﺔ " ﺍﻟﺘﻄﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﻨﻮﻟﻮﺟﻴﺔ ﻗﺪ ﺗﻔﺎﺟﺌﻨﺎ ﺑﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺇﻟﻜﺘﺮﻭﻧﻰ ﻳﺘﺨﺬ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺜﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺃﺛﺎﺭ ﺳﻠﺒﻴﺔ ؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 فبراير 2015)

مش معارض لإحتمالية وجودة .. لكني معارض لإمكانية اتخاذه القرار-المثالي-  الصحيح بنسبة 100%  ..

أكمل: ثقتك بنفسك تمثل ..... %
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 فبراير 2015)

تمثل .. جزء من شخصيتي مخفي .. 

ايه اكتر مبدأ ماشي بيه ف حياتك ؟


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2015)

انا بلا مبدء !

ما هو الجزء المخفى فى شخصيتك ؟!


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 فبراير 2015)

*لو ان السؤال مش ليا بس هجاوب 
معنديش حاجه مخفيه فى شخصيتى بالعكس
انا صريحه مع نفسى جدا ومتصالحه لابعد الحدود 

هل انت متصالح مع نفسك وراضى عن حياتك *


----------



## اني بل (13 فبراير 2015)

مش عارفة بجد السؤال صعب احيانا ايه احيانا لا 
كيف الطقس اليوم عندكم ؟؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (13 فبراير 2015)

حار 
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## اني بل (13 فبراير 2015)

بارد الطقس مطر وثلج بس المطر الغالب
كيف كانت حياتك قبل ماتعرف ربنا ؟؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *لو ان السؤال مش ليا بس هجاوب
> معنديش حاجه مخفيه فى شخصيتى بالعكس
> انا صريحه مع نفسى جدا ومتصالحه لابعد الحدود
> 
> هل انت متصالح مع نفسك وراضى عن حياتك *



بما انك العضو اللى بعدى فالسوال كان ليكى :99:


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2015)

الموضوع متلغبط ليه كدة ههههههههه

فين السؤال


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 فبراير 2015)

*خلاص انا هجاوب على انى كانت بتسأل 
ازاى كانت حياتك قبل ما تعرف ربنا 
فى الحقيقه انا عمرى ما بعدت عن ربنا فى حياتى ابداااااااا
س
راضى عن حياتك الروحيه *


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2015)

لأ 
انا نفسى احب ربنا اكتر من كدة

نفس السؤال


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 فبراير 2015)

*اوقات بكون مبسوطه 
 واوقات بقول لا ده قليل على ربنا اوى 
س
هتصوم من بكره ولا هتأجل شويه *


----------



## thunderbolt (16 فبراير 2015)

ان شاء الله الله يقدرني اصوم الايام الجاية في الوقت المناسب
لانه كله على حظي كل ما افكر بالصوم التطوع تأتي علي الدورة الشهرية واسفة على جرأتي بس الصراحة راحة 
الي بعدي سؤال 
ما هو اسم الصيام الذي يحدث عندكم الان في المسيحية ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 فبراير 2015)

الصوم الكبير او صيام الأربعين المقدسة

إسم / هتمسي طفلك الأولاني إيه ؟؟
​


----------



## وردة من ذهب (16 فبراير 2015)

ادا كان ولد امير  وادا كانت بنت ايلاف 

شو رأيك بالاوضاع الدول العربية ؟؟


----------



## انت مهم (17 فبراير 2015)

اكيد شي مؤلم ومحزن لكن لتكن مشيئة الرب لان يقول له المجد
من عندي هذا الامر...ارميا 14_22

نفس السؤال؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 فبراير 2015)

ربنا يصنع مع شعبه رحمة وتصبح الأوضاع في حال أفضل ..

تتمنى شريكـ/ـة حياتك تكون شبة مين من الفنانيين في الشكل والشخصية ؟ 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 فبراير 2015)

مينا عطا :blush2:



حلم نفسك تحققه اووي ؟​


----------



## soul & life (24 فبراير 2015)

نفسى اصحا فى يوم الاقى كل وسائل الاعلام بتقول انتهت داعش  بأى شكل من الاشكال 
انا مش متصورة انه ينفع يكون فى ناس بالوحشية دى على نفس ارضنا اللى بنعيش عليها
اتمنى 

اخبار الدنيا معاكم ايه؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 فبراير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> نفسى اصحا فى يوم الاقى كل وسائل الاعلام بتقول انتهت داعش  بأى شكل من الاشكال
> انا مش متصورة انه ينفع يكون فى ناس بالوحشية دى على نفس ارضنا اللى بنعيش عليها
> اتمنى
> 
> اخبار الدنيا معاكم ايه؟




فعلا 


الدنيا تومام:mus13:
طالما ربنا 
موجوووووووود 


لو مجروح \ ه
من حد تسامحه وتنسي ولا تسامحه بس متنساش ؟
​


----------



## soul & life (24 فبراير 2015)

بسامح مع الوقت مبعرفش اخاصم وازعل
 بسامح بس ببقا مجروحة من جوايا مبقدرش انسى وعلى اد غلاوة الشخص على اد الجرح 
لانه الاساءة من القريب بتوجع اوى لو حد مبيعرفكيش واساء ليكى يعنى شوية مبتفرقش بتقولى ميعرفنيش كويس انما لو كان حد قريب منك وعرفك كويس وتيجى منه الإساءة بتكون صعبة اوووى .

اجمل شهور السنة بالنسبة ليك؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 فبراير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> بسامح مع الوقت مبعرفش اخاصم وازعل
> بسامح بس ببقا مجروحة من جوايا مبقدرش انسى وعلى اد غلاوة الشخص على اد الجرح
> لانه الاساءة من القريب بتوجع اوى لو حد مبيعرفكيش واساء ليكى يعنى شوية مبتفرقش بتقولى ميعرفنيش كويس انما لو كان حد قريب منك وعرفك كويس وتيجى منه الإساءة بتكون صعبة اوووى .
> 
> اجمل شهور السنة بالنسبة ليك؟




فعلالالالا كلامك عندك حق 


شهر 4 

نفس السؤال ؟
​


----------



## soul & life (24 فبراير 2015)

بحب شهر 1 لانه ميلاد السيد المسيح هو  شهر العظماء ^_*
وشهر 4 لانه بيكون فيه بيكون الصيام وبتكون ايام الواحد فيهاملتزم و مقرب اوى من ربنا
وشهر 2 
وشهر 3 

ترنيمة بتحب تسمعها من وقت للتانى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 فبراير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> بحب شهر 1 لانه ميلاد السيد المسيح هو  شهر العظماء ^_*
> وشهر 4 لانه بيكون فيه بيكون الصيام وبتكون ايام الواحد فيهاملتزم و مقرب اوى من ربنا
> وشهر 2
> 
> ترنيمة بتحب تسمعها من وقت للتانى



نفس شهر اربعه عندي :thnk0001:
وعلشان عيدي ميلاد برضو :bud:


نديتك ياعدرا 
بعشق الترنيمه دي :smile01


مين شفيعك ؟
​


----------



## soul & life (24 فبراير 2015)

ماما العدرا وبابا كيرلس وبابا شنوده  ومارى مينا والانبا موسى وكل القديسين حبايبى وبطلب شفاعتهم

نفسه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 فبراير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ماما العدرا وبابا كيرلس وبابا شنوده  ومارى مينا والانبا موسى وكل القديسين حبايبى وبطلب شفاعتهم
> 
> نفسه




ماما العدرا :new8:


تقول \ ي
ايه لشخص عتاب او كلمه من قلبك هتقولي ايه ؟
​


----------



## soul & life (24 فبراير 2015)

كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الرب 


مكان تتمنى تقضى فيه معظم وقتك بس مبتقدرش ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 فبراير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الرب
> 
> 
> مكان تتمنى تقضى فيه معظم وقتك بس مبتقدرش ؟




الكنيسة 


قول \ي 
نصيحه ليا ؟
​


----------



## soul & life (24 فبراير 2015)

خلى دايما جواكى الرجاء  مهما صعبت الاحوال ربنا عنده الحلول وهتتفاجىء دايما بتدابير ربنا مهما كانت صعوبة الحال دايما خلى عندك رجاء

اكتر المواقف اللى ممكن تحصلك وتهز كيانك وتبرجلك وتجعلك تقلقى وترتبكى ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 فبراير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> خلى دايما جواكى الرجاء  مهما صعبت الاحوال ربنا عنده الحلول وهتتفاجىء دايما بتدابير ربنا مهما كانت صعوبة الحال دايما خلى عندك رجاء
> 
> اكتر المواقف اللى ممكن تحصلك وتهز كيانك وتبرجلك وتجعلك تقلقى وترتبكى ؟




جات في وقتها النصيحه دي :smile01
وشوفت ولسه هشوف من ربنا حاجات كتير حلوووه


لما اشوف حد قريب مني او عزيز علي قلبي
تعبان نفسيا او جسديا ومش عارفه اعمله حاجه


تقولي ايه دلوقتي للعدرا 
كلمه من قلبك ؟
​


----------



## soul & life (24 فبراير 2015)

اقولها اتشفعى فينا وهونى علينا 
عزى الامهات وباركى كنايسنا بصلواتك من اجلنا امام ابنك رب الارباب
قوينا وعنينا وابعتلنا المعونة يا امنا الحنونة 

اسوء عادة ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 فبراير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> اقولها اتشفعى فينا وهونى علينا
> عزى الامهات وباركى كنايسنا بصلواتك من اجلنا امام ابنك رب الارباب
> قوينا وعنينا وابعتلنا المعونة يا امنا الحنونة
> 
> اسوء عادة ؟




اميييييييييييييين


مش عاده صفه فيا
احساسي الذياده عن اللزوم 


قولي كلمه من قلبك لاسرتك ؟




​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 فبراير 2015)

بحبكـــوا ..


لما بتقع في مشكلة بتقدم تنازلات تجنبا لتضخيم المشكلة..  والا بتعاند وتكابر مطالب بحقك حتى لو هتكون نتيجة عنادك هي خسارتك ؟  
​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (25 فبراير 2015)

+Sameh+ قال:


> لما بتقع في مشكلة بتقدم تنازلات تجنبا لتضخيم المشكلة..  والا بتعاند وتكابر مطالب بحقك حتى لو هتكون نتيجة عنادك هي خسارتك ؟


علي حسب نوع المشكلة .
في الغالب انا طبعي عنيد جدا ولكن فيه اوقات لازم تحكيم العقل و تغليب المصلحة العامة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 فبراير 2015)

ترنيمه بتلمس قلبك اوووي ؟؟؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2015)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ترنيمه بتلمس قلبك اوووي ؟؟؟​



عن تجربه
المس ايدينا
نفس السؤال


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 فبراير 2015)

أنا عارف


اكتر مرحله توصل \ ي  ليها في العصبيه ؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 فبراير 2015)

علـو الصـــوت

مين شفيعك ؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 فبراير 2015)

العدرا

اكتر كلمه بتجرحك او تزعل لما حد عزيز يقولهالك ؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 فبراير 2015)

أي كلمة مش حلوة في حقي .. باخد على خاطري .. بس بعديها .. مش بدق أوي


عندك كم سنة ؟؟
​


----------



## وردة من ذهب (9 مارس 2015)

مش فاهمه ئصدك عمري كم سنه ؟؟
18 سنه ..
ﺗﺨﺼﺺ ﺣﺒﻴﺖ ﺗﺪﺭﺳﻪ ﻭﻣﺎ ﺻﺤﻠﻚ ؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 مارس 2015)

ميكانيكا باور 

مطرب بتحب تسمعله ؟؟

​


----------



## وردة من ذهب (10 مارس 2015)

اليسا وجورج وسوف ..
 ﻣﻘﻮﻟﻪ ﺑﺘﺂﻣﻦ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 مارس 2015)

بأعجب وآمن بأي مقولة تحمل ما يؤدي الى الهدوء وتجنب الكراهية والمثابرة عالنجاح


أنت شخصية عصبية ؟ 
​


----------



## وردة من ذهب (10 مارس 2015)

يعني ادا احد استفزني ..
أمنييتك ؟؟


----------



## انت مهم (11 مارس 2015)

امنيتي ان الرب يحقق اللي ببالي...

شي بتكرهه في شخصيتك؟


----------



## وردة من ذهب (12 مارس 2015)

ما بكره شي بشخصييتي بالعكس بحب شخصيتي ..
 ﺍﻛﺘﺮ ﻣﺎﺩﻩ ﻛﻨﺖ ﺗﺴﺘﻤﺘﻊ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺪﺭﺳﻪ ؟؟


----------



## soso a (12 مارس 2015)

الرياضيات و الرسم ( بس لاسف مكنتش شاطره فى الرسم )
نفسه


----------



## Alexander.t (12 مارس 2015)

التاريخ !
من بلا تاريخ بلا مستقبل !

اتعلمت من تجاربك العاطفيه ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 مارس 2015)

التجارب العاطفية هي الصخرة اللي اتأسست عليها شخصيتي .. مش لمجرد رفضي من فتاة .. لا .. لاني بقدر الجم قلبي وادوس عليه مادام عقلي لم يتفق معاه في الاختيار.. 
لكن لمجرد خيبة ظنك وانكسار قلبك بأفعال جارحة من اقرب الناس ليك .. دي تجربة عاطفية علمتني كتير .. 

"اليأس لم يعرف لي طريق" .. ايه مدى علاقتك بالجملة دي ؟
​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 مارس 2015)

اى انسان بتمر عليه ظروف وبتتسد فى وشه كل الابواب المفتوحه بياخد اختيار من اتنين اما ينتحر او يبدء من جديد !
وانا وصلت لفترة فكرت فيها فى الانتحار بس منتحرتش حسيت انى بهرب من الحياه والمواجهه وانا عمرى ما هربت من حد ! 
فقررت اواجه وشيلت من دماغى فكرة الانتحار !
سوالك حلو 
نفس السوال !



> "اليأس لم يعرف لي طريق" .. ايه مدى علاقتك بالجملة دي ؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 مارس 2015)

انا عرف طريقو ليا وتمكن مني 

ايه اصعب تجربه مريت ببها


----------



## johna&jesus (12 مارس 2015)

_*كل الاشياء تعمل معآ للخير
لو كانتى سائلتى السؤال دا من اسبوع
كنت قولتليك قصايد
بس لما فهمت 
خطة ربنا
بجد بقيت فرحان
قوى
بكل تجربة كانت مؤلمة
يسوع بيحبنى
وفدانى  وهو قال فالعالم سيكون لكم ضيق
ولكن ثقو انا قد غلبت العالم

وايه تانى بتقول 
لان الرب الهك قد احبك
تفتكرى بعد الكلام دا هيبقى فى حاجة اسماها تجربة
صعبه
معتقدتش
ربنا نمرة كام فحياتك​*_


----------



## وردة من ذهب (17 مارس 2015)

*ربنا كل حياتي ...
ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ؟ 
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 مارس 2015)

المستقبل هو احداث قادمة تجعل حاضري حذر في كل خطوة يخطوها 

ايه اولى اهتماماتك الشخصية ؟
​


----------



## soul & life (17 مارس 2015)

ربنا وولادى وجوزى  وببايا ومامتى

جبت هدية لماما ولا لسه؟!


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 مارس 2015)

لسه ..

تفتكر ايه الاية اللي لما قريتها او سمعتها لاول مرة  اثرت فيك وهزت قلبك ؟؟
​


----------



## انت مهم (30 مارس 2015)

محبه ابديه احبتك من اجل ذلك ادمت لك الرحمه

هل تحب الوحده؟


----------



## tamav maria (30 مارس 2015)

احيانا

بتسمع ايه دلوقتي


----------



## joeseph.jesus (30 مارس 2015)

مش بسمع حاجه.
نفس السؤال


----------



## soso a (30 مارس 2015)

مش بسمع شئ 

نفس السؤال ​


----------



## انت مهم (31 مارس 2015)

مش بسمع حاجه....

ما لون عينيك؟


----------



## soso a (31 مارس 2015)

سوداء

نفسه​


----------



## تيمو (31 مارس 2015)

عسلي على أخضر 

نفسه


----------



## انت مهم (1 أبريل 2015)

اسود
نفسه.......


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 أبريل 2015)

اسود

ما لون بشرتك ؟
​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (1 أبريل 2015)

قمحي 
نفس السؤال ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أبريل 2015)

تركواز هههههههههههه

لا ابيض 


وزنك ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 أبريل 2015)

68 كيلو 

س ـ هل تنام سريعا حينما تذهب للنوم.؟​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أبريل 2015)

لأ مبنمش بسرعة غير لما اقفل الفون بتاعى

وانبه عليهم محدش يصحينى اطلاقا ههههههههههههه

انت مبسوط وراضى ولا مش عجبك الحال ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أبريل 2015)

لأ مبنمش بسرعة غير لما اقفل الفون بتاعى

وانبه عليهم محدش يصحينى اطلاقا ههههههههههههه

انت مبسوط وراضى ولا مش عجبك الحال ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 أبريل 2015)

لا انا مش مبسوط ولا راضى انا ماريا 
هههههههه
مبسوطه طبعا وعاجبنى حالى جدا وفرحانه 
بالايام المباركه الجميله اللى بنعيشها 

س
ايه اكتر حاجه مضايقاك اليومين دول 
فى حياتك الروحيه العمليه المنتدياويه


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أبريل 2015)

لازم تحرجونا يعنى ههههههههههههه

الكسل تاعبنى روحيا دراسيا نفسيا

ههههههههه


نفس السؤال


----------



## تيمو (13 أبريل 2015)

الكسل ، مرات بكتب رد وبعدين برجع بحذفه 

كيف قضيتم العيد؟


----------



## soul & life (14 أبريل 2015)

يوم العيد قضيته فى الزيارات العائلية وبنتجمع عند ماما انا واخواتى
شم النسيم روحنا كلنا المنتزة زى كل سنة 

نفسه ؟!


----------



## سرجيوُس (14 أبريل 2015)

soul & life قال:


> يوم العيد قضيته فى الزيارات العائلية وبنتجمع عند ماما انا واخواتى
> شم النسيم روحنا كلنا المنتزة زى كل سنة
> 
> نفسه ؟!


نفس الاجابة
س سؤال اين تقع المنتزة على الخريطة:08:


----------



## soul & life (15 أبريل 2015)

سرجيوُس قال:


> نفس الاجابة
> س سؤال اين تقع المنتزة على الخريطة:08:



المنتزة  فى حد ميعرفش المنتزة :08: المنتزة يا سيدى 

 المنتزه  تقع  شرق مدينة الإسكندرية في مصر 

س:  اجمل مكان بتحب تروحه فى بلدك؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2015)

soul & life قال:


> المنتزة  فى حد ميعرفش المنتزة :08: المنتزة يا سيدى
> 
> المنتزه  تقع  شرق مدينة الإسكندرية في مصر
> 
> س:  اجمل مكان بتحب تروحه فى بلدك؟


بحب اتمشى فى المنتزة هههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (15 أبريل 2015)

سرجيوُس قال:


> بحب اتمشى فى المنتزة هههههههههه



:close_tem
اين السؤال؟!


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2015)

اة نسيتو هههههه
السؤال هو
هل تحبين القراءة


----------



## soul & life (15 أبريل 2015)

سرجيوُس قال:


> اة نسيتو هههههه
> السؤال هو
> هل تحبين القراءة



اه بحبها جدا جدا 

نفس السؤال  ولو الاجابة نعم ! اى نوع من الكتب تحب تقرأها


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2015)

soul & life قال:


> اه بحبها جدا جدا
> 
> نفس السؤال  ولو الاجابة نعم ! اى نوع من الكتب تحب تقرأها


طبعا
بحب اقراء فى اللاهوت وخصوصا اللاهوت الصوفى
ونفس السؤال لك ما هيا نوعية الكتب الى تقريها


----------



## soul & life (15 أبريل 2015)

انا بحب القراءة عموما .. بقرا كتب روحية  طبعا  مع الكتب الروحية بقرا ادب واجتماع  علم نفس قصص وروايات تاريخ وقصص تراثية  ......

ما هى طقوسك الخاصة اثناء القراءة؟!


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2015)

soul & life قال:


> انا بحب القراءة عموما .. بقرا كتب روحية  طبعا  مع الكتب الروحية بقرا ادب واجتماع  علم نفس قصص وروايات تاريخ وقصص تراثية  ......
> 
> ما هى طقوسك الخاصة اثناء القراءة؟!


دا سؤال صعب :08:
بس مفيش طقس معين,ممكن اهداء من جوا الاول واصفى ذهنى وابداء اقرا
س سؤال ايه هو اخر كتاب قرتيه


----------



## soul & life (15 أبريل 2015)

قرأت رواية  لكاتب اسمه حسن علوان
وكتاب للقمص تادرس يعقوب اسمه الحب والعطاء (لسه مخلصتوش )

نفس السؤال


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2015)

soul & life قال:


> قرأت رواية  لكاتب اسمه حسن علوان
> وكتاب للقمص تادرس يعقوب اسمه الحب والعطاء (لسه مخلصتوش )
> 
> نفس السؤال


كتاب الحب والعطاء:08:
بتقرى الكتاب ازاى


----------



## soul & life (15 أبريل 2015)

سرجيوُس قال:


> كتاب الحب والعطاء:08:
> بتقرى الكتاب ازاى



اه ماله الكتاب ؟
ازاى ايه مش عارفة فهمت السؤال صح او لا هجاوب على حسب مفهمتك ههههه
عادة انا بمسك اى كتاب بقرا  المقدمة ولو فى اهداء وبعدين اجيب الاخر الفهرست 
واقراه كله وبعدين ابدأ قراية لكن بالكتب الالكترونية  ببدأ علطول  من البداية للنهاية


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2015)

soul & life قال:


> اه ماله الكتاب ؟
> ازاى ايه مش عارفة فهمت السؤال صح او لا هجاوب على حسب مفهمتك ههههه
> عادة انا بمسك اى كتاب بقرا  المقدمة ولو فى اهداء وبعدين اجيب الاخر الفهرست
> واقراه كله وبعدين ابدأ قراية لكن بالكتب الالكترونية  ببدأ علطول  من البداية للنهاية


بقولك انا بقراء نفس الكتاب الحب والعطاء
طب فين السؤال :08:


----------



## soul & life (16 أبريل 2015)

اول كتاب قريته ؟؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أبريل 2015)

soul & life قال:


> اول كتاب قريته ؟؟




التوبه للبابا شنوده 


لما بتكون /ي مخنوقه بتعملي ايه ؟
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 يونيو 2015)

لما بكون مخنوق بسكت او بمعنى ادق بفضل مخنوق لحد ما الخنقة تمشي لوحدها .. 

اكتب عن موقف كان درس بالنسبالك اتعلمت منه ؟
​


----------



## soso a (14 يونيو 2015)

واحده صحبتى فى ايام ثانوى مره كنت بتكلم معاها مش فاكره تفاصيل الموضوع ..  بس قالتلى ماما دايما تقولى البيت ده مبنى بحيطان من كل جانب لو اتتى حكيتى تفاصيل بيتك يبقى هديتى الحوائط وكشفتى بيتك 

عجبتنى جدااا كلمها بس ممكن يكون اثر فيا سلبى لانى بقيت كتومه زياده وبدايق لو حد من البيت اتكلم بره وقال اى حاجه ولو تفصيله صغيره 

نفسه


----------



## soul & life (14 يونيو 2015)

درس اتعلمته ومش ممكن انساه  هو ان الثقة لما بتتهد مبتتبناش تانى مهما حصل
وثقت فى اصدقاء مكنوش اصدقاء كانوا ذئاب متخفية فى شكل بشر لكن نشكر الله اهو درس واتعلمته  مش اى حد يتقال عليه صديق او صديقة دى كلمة محتاجة عمر بحاله علشان تكون كلمة مفعلة  السؤال حلو اوى فنفسه


----------



## soso a (14 يونيو 2015)

درس اتعلمته من صديق 
مفيش حاجه تستاهل الزعل او الحزن 

كله بيعدى ويتنسى 

نفسه


----------



## soul & life (14 يونيو 2015)

ممممممممم قفلتيها يا سوسو
نفسه يبقا هقول الحرص واجب حرص اوووى ومتخونش 

 شوية ترفيه بقا هتتغدى ايه النهاردة


----------



## tamav maria (14 يونيو 2015)

ه‍ههههههههههههههه
حيرة كل يوم هانتغدي ايه النهارده ههههههههههه
صدقيني مش عارفه


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ممممممممم قفلتيها يا سوسو
> نفسه يبقا هقول الحرص واجب حرص اوووى ومتخونش
> 
> شوية ترفيه بقا هتتغدى ايه النهاردة




مكرونه 

لو مش قادرة تتواصلى مع انسان/ه  المفروض انه/ا اقرب شخص ليك ومش عارف / ه تظبط /ى شخصيتك على شخصيته/ه 
تعمل ايه / تعملى ايه


----------



## soul & life (23 يونيو 2015)

واضح من سؤالك ان الشخصية غالية وقريبة ومهمة  وعلشان كدههحاول على اد طاقتى اتفهم طباعه واقدر كويس ان لكل انسان شخصية مستقلة مش لازم نكون نسخ من بعض وربنا  عاوزنا مختلفين  المهم انى افهم شخصيته كويس واعد مع نفسى ومعاه ونتكلم فى نقاط التشابه ونقاط الاختلاف ما بينا وقتها المفروض ان كل واحد من ناحيته يحاول يتفهم الاخر يعنى من عندى شوية ومن عنده شويه علشان نقرب المسافات ونقلل حجم الاختلاف والخلاف بينا.

س: فى الحياة ايهما اهم الامان الاجتماعى ام الامان المادى


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يونيو 2015)

ايه جو الاسئلة الكبير دة ههههه 



> س: فى الحياة ايهما اهم الامان الاجتماعى ام الامان المادى



الامان الاجتماعى طبعا والامان المادى دة ربنا يدينا الصبر والنجاح ونحققه 
لكن الامان الاجتماعى دة مهم
دة على حسب تفكيرى البسيط


نفس السؤال


----------



## soso a (23 يونيو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> واضح من سؤالك ان الشخصية غالية وقريبة ومهمة  وعلشان كدههحاول على اد طاقتى اتفهم طباعه واقدر كويس ان لكل انسان شخصية مستقلة مش لازم نكون نسخ من بعض وربنا  عاوزنا مختلفين  المهم انى افهم شخصيته كويس واعد مع نفسى ومعاه ونتكلم فى نقاط التشابه ونقاط الاختلاف ما بينا وقتها المفروض ان كل واحد من ناحيته يحاول يتفهم الاخر يعنى من عندى شوية ومن عنده شويه علشان نقرب المسافات ونقلل حجم الاختلاف والخلاف بينا.
> 
> س: فى الحياة ايهما اهم الامان الاجتماعى ام الامان المادى


اعتقد الاولى ممكن تحتوى الثانيه 
فالاولى اهم اكيد 


نفسه علشان افهم السؤال اكتر


----------



## soul & life (24 يونيو 2015)

قصدت فى سؤالى بالامان الاجتماعى هو ضمان العيلة والاخوات زوج او زوجة والمحبة والالفة اهم من الامان المادى اللى هو وظيفة مرموقة وحساب بالبنك  وعربية شيك وشقة فى مكان راقى  .. واجابتى : مظنش انه الامان المادى ممكن يعوض افتقادك للمحبة والالفة والعيلة واللمة فى ناس كتير عندها امكانيات مادية لكن مش عايشيين سعداء يمكن لو فى عيلة وناس تحبك وتخاف عليك الامور المادية هتكون تافهة وممكن الانسان يتاقلم ويعيش راضى بأقل الامكانيات.

س: صاحب / ة  ارادة قوية ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## soso a (24 يونيو 2015)

على حسب الدافع 
نفسه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (25 يونيو 2015)

نعم 
شخصية اثرت بحياتك ؟


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2015)

صديقة ليااااا

وردة لمن تهديها؟​


----------



## soul & life (7 يوليو 2015)

اهديها ليكى واقولك منورة المنتدى ويارب دايما منورة
كلمة عتاب هتقولها لمين ؟


----------



## اني بل (7 يوليو 2015)

لروزي وكوكي لانهم فعلا" افرحونا بحضورهم ويارب الغائبين كمان

شو احلى شئ حصل بحياتك ؟؟


----------



## اني بل (7 يوليو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> اهديها ليكى واقولك منورة المنتدى ويارب دايما منورة
> كلمة عتاب هتقولها لمين ؟



للي بيفكروا يوقفوا عن الخدمة 
المنتدى لخدمة الرب ...


----------



## soul & life (7 يوليو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> للي بيفكروا يوقفوا عن الخدمة
> المنتدى لخدمة الرب ...



فين السؤال ؟


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> اهديها ليكى واقولك منورة المنتدى ويارب دايما منورة
> كلمة عتاب هتقولها لمين ؟




ميرسي حبيبتي 

ده نوركم


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> لروزي وكوكي لانهم فعلا" افرحونا بحضورهم ويارب الغائبين كمان
> 
> شو احلى شئ حصل بحياتك ؟؟




يارب دايما مبسوطه يا اني يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> فين السؤال ؟





انا هسأل

نفسك تجدد ايه في يومك؟


----------



## soul & life (7 يوليو 2015)

يووه كتير نفسى اعمل وقت مخصص لقراءة الانجيل وصلاة الاجبية بدون كسل او تقاعس وانتظم  فى كده مهما كانت الظروف 
و بند كده اسمه تمشية كل يوم انزل من البيت اتمشى على البحر واعد اكلمه واسمع صوته 

حالتك النفسية  اخبارها ايه ؟ مبسوط زعلان مكتئب ..


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> يووه كتير نفسى اعمل وقت مخصص لقراءة الانجيل وصلاة الاجبية بدون كسل او تقاعس وانتظم  فى كده مهما كانت الظروف
> و بند كده اسمه تمشية كل يوم انزل من البيت اتمشى على البحر واعد اكلمه واسمع صوته
> 
> حالتك النفسية  اخبارها ايه ؟ مبسوط زعلان مكتئب ..




ربنا يساعدك يا حبي وتعملي كل اللي نفسك فيه


اجابة سؤالك بقي: نشكر ربنا راضية عن حالي


اخر مره دموعك نزلت كانت امتي؟


----------



## soul & life (7 يوليو 2015)

لا دا انا دموعى بتنزل بسرعة اوى اخرها كان امبارح وانا بتفرج على مسلسل شيرين 
فى ناس دموعها قريبة وبسرعة بتنزل وناس تانية صعب جدا تدمع وتتعاطف  وبيشعروا ان دى قوة  ..
دموعك قريبة ولا صعب تبكى ؟ وهل بتعتبر اللى دموعه قريبة انسان ضعيف وعكس ده قوة ؟


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> لا دا انا دموعى بتنزل بسرعة اوى اخرها كان امبارح وانا بتفرج على مسلسل شيرين
> فى ناس دموعها قريبة وبسرعة بتنزل وناس تانية صعب جدا تدمع وتتعاطف  وبيشعروا ان دى قوة  ..
> دموعك قريبة ولا صعب تبكى ؟ وهل بتعتبر اللى دموعه قريبة انسان ضعيف وعكس ده قوة ؟




احم احم هههههههههههه

بصي انا كمان دموعي قريبة جدا

ومش بعتبرها ضعف بالعكس دي عبارة عن مشاعر في ناس تقدر تتحكم فيها وتمنعها وفي ناس بتعبر عن اللي جواها عشان ترتاح

وعلي فكره اللي بيكتمها جواه بيكون اصعب وبيتعب اكتر



اخر مره خرجت فيها كانت امتي ومع مين؟

يلا قر واعترف يالي بعدي هههههههههههههه:t17:


----------



## soul & life (7 يوليو 2015)

انا اخر مرة خرجت كانت اسبوع قضيته فى مطروح  رجعت يوم الجمعه اللى فاتت
وكنت مع جوزى وولادى طبعا ومامتى كانت معايا 

مكان فسحتك المفضل ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 سبتمبر 2015)

اي مكان هادئ الصوت والاضاءة

اكتب نصيحة .​


----------



## soso a (10 سبتمبر 2015)

اعمل الخير ولا تنتظر الخير من حد 



نفسه


----------



## انت مهم (11 سبتمبر 2015)

يا ابني احفظ وصايا ابيك ولا تترك شريعة امك

من اغلى انسان بحياتك؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 أكتوبر 2015)

أغلي إنسان بحياتي هو الذي أعطاني حياتي.،

ـ ـ ـ

س ـ فين صاحبة الموضوع.،؟

"إيمليــآ"

نشعر كثيراً بإفتقادها وإفتقاد الكثيرين.،

هل هُناك من يفتقدنا.،/؟!




​


----------



## soul & life (6 أكتوبر 2015)

حاليا ؟!   لا اظن.

حالتك النفسية عاملة ازااى؟


----------



## paul iraqe (26 نوفمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> حاليا ؟!   لا اظن.
> 
> حالتك النفسية عاملة ازااى؟






حالتي النفسية جيدة - نشكر الرب على كل شئ



ايهما تفضل/ين ؟

البقاء في بلدك ام الهجرة منه ؟


----------



## soul & life (27 نوفمبر 2015)

رغم كل شىء  البقاء فى بلدى ومحافظتى تحديدا
ماهو اسوء شىء ممكن تتخيل انه يحصل؟؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 نوفمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> رغم كل شىء  البقاء فى بلدى ومحافظتى تحديدا
> ماهو اسوء شىء ممكن تتخيل انه يحصل؟؟؟



اني اكون نايم وبحلم ههه

س- هل تُعاتب كثيراً.؟​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 نوفمبر 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> اني اكون نايم وبحلم ههه
> 
> س- هل تُعاتب كثيراً.؟​





بالعكس - اصلا عتابي جدا قليل  









أيهما تفضل /ين ؟

الصراحة حتى لو كانت موجعة - ام المجاملة حتى لو كانت مزيفة ؟


----------



## soul & life (28 نوفمبر 2015)

افضل الصراحة والوضوح لابعد الحدود

اسوء صفة ممكن تتواجد فى شخص؟؟؟


----------



## paul iraqe (28 نوفمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> افضل الصراحة والوضوح لابعد الحدود
> 
> اسوء صفة ممكن تتواجد فى شخص؟؟؟




الخيانة


ايهما تفضل/ين ؟

الحصول على شهادة تخرج علمية لكن بدون عمل

ام عمل بدون تخصص علمي ؟


----------



## soso a (16 ديسمبر 2015)

اصلا فى بلدنا معظم اللى بيشتغل فى وظيفه بدون تخصص علمى والشهاده ملهاش لازمه 

انا احب اعمل عمل بحبه 
--------
امنياتك ايه فى السنه الجديده


----------



## paul iraqe (20 ديسمبر 2015)

soso a قال:


> اصلا فى بلدنا معظم اللى بيشتغل فى وظيفه بدون تخصص علمى والشهاده ملهاش لازمه
> 
> انا احب اعمل عمل بحبه
> --------
> امنياتك ايه فى السنه الجديده






بصراحة - نهاية الارهاب الداعشي وتحقيق السلام في بلداننا


السؤال -

ايهما تفضل/ين ؟

التغيير الحياتي حتى لو كان مكلفا 
أم البقاء على نفس الحياة ونفس الروتين حتى لو كان مملا ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 ديسمبر 2015)

> السؤال -
> ايهما
> تفضل/ين ؟
> 
> ...


التغيير الحياتى لو كان مكلف!! مممممممممم على حسب هل تقصد مكلف فلوس؟؟ اوقات التكلفه بتدفع من اشياء اخرى-- يعنى اوقات التغيير يكلف فى خراب بيت! او انقاظ بيت من الخراب--
على حسب لو التغيير ضارورى لبيتى و نافع و لو تكلفته اقدر عليها هدفع للمنفعه--
 لكن التغيير العادى لسبب الملل ممممممممممم فاعتقد انا من الشخصيات الممله او يمكن الجبانه او يمكن مش بتحب المجازفه و بتخاف من التغيير.. او مش بحس بالملل سريعا-- و لو حسيت بيه شويه و بيبقى وقتى و بعرف اشيله تماما---او مش عارفا انا فعلا ممكن تبقى حياتى روتينيه جدا لكن مش بحس فيها بالملل-- بلاقى الجديد و بعرف اتعامل  و مش بحس بالملل--


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 ديسمبر 2015)

هو فيه فرق بين الزهق و الملل صح! ههههه ايه اللخبطه دى---

نسيت اسئل بئا --- مممممممممممممممممممممممم
 مممممممممممممممممممممممم
هل حصل و تعرضت لموقف ظلم و قدرت/ى تسامح/ى من كل قلبك؟؟ و تنسى؟
 و لا الموضوع صعب ؟


----------



## soso a (28 ديسمبر 2015)

حصل ... الموضوع بالاول كان صعب . بس الايام كغيله ان تناسى مراره الظلم .. والتسامح بيعطى سلام داخلى 


نفس السؤال


----------



## paul iraqe (29 ديسمبر 2015)

soso a قال:


> حصل ... الموضوع بالاول كان صعب . بس الايام كغيله ان تناسى مراره الظلم .. والتسامح بيعطى سلام داخلى
> 
> 
> نفس السؤال






الجواب على هذا السؤال يكون نسبي وليس مطلق

بمعنى - حسب الظلم ونوع وقوعه عليا 
فمثلا : لو شخص ظلمني بشكل بسيط او سطحي من الممكن ان اسامحه - لكن لو شخص ظلمني بشكل كبير جدا بحيث أثر على حياتي - لا طبعا مستحيل اسامحه او انسى هذا الظلم

يعني - انا عندي خطوط حمراء . 


السؤال -

أي المجالس لكم افضل ؟
مجالس الغرباء - ام مجالس الاقرباء ؟


----------



## soso a (29 ديسمبر 2015)

مجالس الاقرباء 

نفس السؤال


----------



## paul iraqe (30 ديسمبر 2015)

مجالس الغرباء


السؤال:

يقال بأن الامثال تضرب ولا تقاس
فما هو القياس؟!


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 فبراير 2016)

[/FONT

ااامممم اعتقد المقصود بالمقولة الاتي الضرب يساوي قيمة عددية ثابتة لكن المقياس له اكتر من قيمة عددية فالمثل ثابت يعني مينفعش تقول انا فاضلي حاجة بسيطة واوصل للمثل اللي بيقول كذا .. لا غلط .. لان المثل مش مقياس .. المثل هو وصولك والتماسك واحتوائك الكامل للمقولة بدون فصال 


بتفضل تاخد قراراتك بنفسك والا بتشارك الاخرين ؟
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 فبراير 2016)

على حسب القرار 
فيه حاجات لازم آخد فيها رأى الآخرين وحاجات تانية لا 

ولما اعرف رأى الآخرين برجع اعمل تصويت على رأيهم . واختار منه الرأى اللى يقنعنى بحسب ظروف قدراتى وامكاناتى


----------



## soso a (14 مارس 2016)

بتفضل تاخد قراراتك بنفسك والا بتشارك الاخرين ؟

مبخدش راى حد غير اهلى ( بابا , ماما , اخواتى )

هم الاخرين اللى بشاركهم دايما 
========================

نوع الكتاب اللى تحب تقراءه ايه ؟
​


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2016)

soso a قال:


> بتفضل تاخد قراراتك بنفسك والا بتشارك الاخرين ؟
> 
> مبخدش راى حد غير اهلى ( بابا , ماما , اخواتى )
> 
> ...







أفضل ان أقرأ الكتاب المتنوع بمواضيعه


هل تفضل /ين المغامرة والمجازفة أم لا ولماذا ؟


----------



## soul & life (15 مارس 2016)

بنسبة معينة  لو كانت المجازفة نتائجها هتكون خطيرة فلا 

 اقسى فترة اعدتها فى البيت مخرجتش؟؟


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2016)

soul & life قال:


> اقسى فترة اعدتها فى البيت مخرجتش؟؟







فترة مرض ثم موت والدتي


ايهما تفضل/ين

قراءة رواية او قصة في كتاب ؟
أم مشاهدتها كفلم سينمائي او مسرحية ؟


----------



## soso a (15 مارس 2016)

قراءة رواية
=================
نفسه 
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 مارس 2016)

فيلم او مسرحيه علشان اقدر اتحرك 
س
هل ممكن تقارن نفسك بالاخرين


----------



## soso a (15 مارس 2016)

من اى جانب 

فى الغالب ساعات العقل بطريقه لا ارادية بيقارن 
لكن مش بحب كده 

=================

نفسه


----------



## soul & life (16 مارس 2016)

لالالا خالص مبحبش اعمل مقارنة بينى وبين اى شخص وبين انسان وانسان اخر  عموما 
لانه كده هيكون ظلم للاتنين 

اجمل ما فى حياتك؟


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مارس 2016)

soul & life قال:


> لالالا خالص مبحبش اعمل مقارنة بينى وبين اى شخص وبين انسان وانسان اخر  عموما
> لانه كده هيكون ظلم للاتنين
> 
> اجمل ما فى حياتك؟





ايماني بفادينا ومخلصنا سيدنا يسوع المسيح



س:

اي الاقتصاديات تراها الانجح في بلدك ؟

1- الاقتصاد الاشتراكي
2- الاقتصاد الرأسمالي
3- الاقتصاد المشترك ( وتأسيس مجلس الادارة )


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 مارس 2016)

بلدي لا تقتصد ولا تقترض لكنها بلد ذاهبة لكي تنقرض .،​
س : كون أكبر قدر من الكلمات المفيده من اي ثلاث حروف مختلفه.،​


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 مارس 2016)

خليك متفائل يا كريس تنقرض ايه 

وايه السؤال الصعب ده طيب هات
 الثلاثة حروف ثم نأتى لك بالكلمات


----------



## soul & life (19 مارس 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> خليك متفائل يا كريس تنقرض ايه
> 
> وايه السؤال الصعب ده طيب هات
> الثلاثة حروف ثم نأتى لك بالكلمات



هههههههه كنت عاوزة اقوله كده  .. شكله عاوز يقفل اللعبة :smil13:


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 مارس 2016)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههه كنت عاوزة اقوله كده  .. شكله عاوز يقفل اللعبة :smil13:


ههههههههه 
القلوب عند بعضها يا سول


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> خليك متفائل يا كريس تنقرض ايه
> 
> وايه السؤال الصعب ده طيب هات
> الثلاثة حروف ثم نأتى لك بالكلمات





soul & life قال:


> هههههههه كنت عاوزة اقوله كده  .. شكله عاوز يقفل اللعبة :smil13:





طيب انتوا تعرفوا بلدي الأول .!؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ولو سؤالي صعب .. هجاوب .. أنا .. 

مثلاً ..

ر - ب - ح 

كون من تلك الحروف الثلاثه اكبر قدر مفيد من الكلمات .

أهو .. علشان بس متقولش بقفل اللعبه ..

منورين ..​


----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2016)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> طيب انتوا تعرفوا بلدي الأول .!؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...







طيب يا صديقي كريستو

1- حبر
2- حرب
3-ربح
4- برح (بمعنى غادر المكان )
5- بحر
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


سؤال مصري 





توجد في بغداد فرقة غنائية شبابية - غنوا اغنية مصرية وباللهجة المصرية ايضا
سألتهم .. من كاتب هذه الاغنية ومن غناها ؟
كلهم لم يعرفوا - ولا حتى انا !!!
واحد منهم قال لي اتعلمتها من ابي

تقول كلمات الاغنية

يا قلب
ياصغير يا ماشي السكة
الحزن ليه بكى عيون الضحكة
تظل
وتلاقي مكان وتطل
عطشان لحتة شمس
واحنا معاك عبّار سبيل
ماشيين على جسر الرحيل



يبقى انتو المصريين جاوبوني

مين اللي كتب الكلمات ؟ ومين غناها ؟


----------



## soso a (20 مارس 2016)

اعتقد عبد الرحمن الابنودى 
وناس كتير غنوا كلماته 
من عبدالحليم والعزبى وناس كتير 
-----------------
السؤال بقى مين اول واحد غنى الكلمات اللى فوقى


----------



## +ماريا+ (21 مارس 2016)

*هى دى على ما اعرف انها اغنية تتر مسلسل اسمه الرحيل
وفعلا يا سوسو هى من كلمات عبد الرحمان الابنودى 
وكمان الحان عبد العظيم عبد الحق
اول واحد غناها ممكن يكون عبد الحليم مش متأكده*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 مارس 2016)

open game​


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مارس 2016)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> open game​






that is very good my close friend


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مارس 2016)

سؤال اخر ...

ما الفرق بين الاحتراق والاشتعال ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 مارس 2016)

الإحتراق نتيجة للإشتعال :d

اكتب نصيحة.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مارس 2016)

+Sameh+ قال:


> الإحتراق نتيجة للإشتعال :d
> 
> اكتب نصيحة.





لا تؤجل عمل اليوم الى غد


سؤال :

ما الفرق بين الشعب المصري والمجتمع المصري ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 مارس 2016)

اعقد مفيش فرق كبير المجتمع بتجمعه عادات تقاليد معينه
والشعب هو اللى بيكون المجتمعات 
س
طيب يعنى ايه الايدلوجيه او ايديولوجيا ياريت معنى مبسط


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مارس 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> طيب يعنى ايه الايدلوجيه او ايديولوجيا ياريت معنى مبسط






الايديولوجيا :

هي الفكر السياسي المدروس الذي تعتنقه جماعة منظمة او حزب سياسي


سؤال:
ما الفرق بين الاحساس والشعور ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مارس 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> الايديولوجيا :
> 
> هي الفكر السياسي المدروس الذي تعتنقه جماعة منظمة او حزب سياسي
> 
> ...




هههه سؤال صعب حقيقي يا "paul" >>>

بس أعتقد علميا .. الإحساس = الشعور .. وهما يتمثلان فى الخلايا الحسيه بسطح الجلد علي حد علمي..

س - هل تتفق مع هذه الصوره وهل تتفق مع الرؤيه العلميه التي وضعتها.؟




​


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 مارس 2016)

لا طبعا لأننا على صورة الله ومثاله
س
الفرق بين الضمير والروح القدس


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 مارس 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> الايديولوجيا :
> 
> هي الفكر السياسي المدروس الذي تعتنقه جماعة منظمة او حزب سياسي
> 
> ...


من وجهة نظري الاحساس هو (ارسال) بينما الشعور فهو (استقبال)  بمعنى الاحساس هو انك تحس بغيرك وتشفق عليه اما الشعور فهو يولد من مدح الناس فيك او ذمهم. 


+ماريا+ قال:


> لا طبعا لأننا على صورة الله ومثاله
> س
> الفرق بين الضمير والروح القدس



هو ايه جو المقارنات ده هههههههه
لو مثلنا الضمير والروح القدس بأشخاص هيكون الضمير كالاب الجسدي احيانا يوجه بشكل سليم واحياتا يخطئ في توجيهه اما الروح القدس فهو كالاب الروحي الواعي الحكيم اللي دايما يقودنا ويوجهنا بشكل سليم 
وجهة نظر 

اوصف شخصيتك.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 مارس 2016)

+Sameh+ قال:


> الإحتراق نتيجة للإشتعال :d





*سأحاول ان اجيب على اسئلتي

عندما يشيب الاننسان (يصبح عجوزا ) ويبيض شعره يقولون
(اشتعل الرأس شيبا ) ولا يقولون احترق الراس

ثانيا - في ثورة وغليان الاعصاب يقولون (حرق اعصاب ) وليس اشتعال اعصاب

لكن في الحب ...

يقولون اشتعل لهيب الحب

وهذه جزء من الفروقات اخ سامح
*


----------



## paul iraqe (25 مارس 2016)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> هههه سؤال صعب حقيقي يا "paul" >>>
> 
> بس أعتقد علميا .. الإحساس = الشعور .. وهما يتمثلان فى الخلايا الحسيه بسطح الجلد علي حد علمي..
> 
> ...






*اخي الحبيب

الاحساس هو :
ما تحسه وتشعر به باستخدام الحواس الخمسة عندك
( حاسة الذوق والشم واللمس والبصروالسمع )
الشعور هو :
احساس داخلي مثل الشعور بالخوف والجوع والعطش والشبع 
*


----------



## paul iraqe (25 مارس 2016)

+Sameh+ قال:


> من وجهة نظري الاحساس هو (ارسال) بينما الشعور فهو (استقبال)  بمعنى الاحساس هو انك تحس بغيرك وتشفق عليه اما الشعور فهو يولد من مدح الناس فيك او ذمهم.
> 
> 
> هو ايه جو المقارنات ده هههههههه
> ...











شخصيتي يصفها الاخرين وليس انا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*سؤال :

مالفرق بين وجهة النظر والرأي ؟
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 مارس 2016)

وجهة  النظر هي نتاج لرؤيا زاوية معينة للموضوع
والرأى بيكون الناتج النهائى

علشان سامح نغير 
س
وقت صعب كان فى حياتك لايمكن تنساه ابدااا


----------



## soul & life (27 مارس 2016)

وقت صعب ده كتير يا اختى حدث ولا حرج  لكن نشكر ربنا كله بيعد بمعونة ربنا ليا
لكن بما ان المرض دايما اكتر حاجة تقلقنى وممكن تخلينى فى حالة من الخوف والقهر
فأصعب توقيت مريت بيه كان فترة كده زوجى كان عامل حادث سيارة  وكانت صعبة جدا ونشكر ربنا اتعافى بصلوات امى العدرا وكل القديسين

السؤال حلو  فنفسه


----------



## paul iraqe (27 مارس 2016)

*اصعب وقت كان ( يوم وفاة والدتي )
الف بعد الشر عليكم 


سؤال :


هل هناك من مثلك ؟
( اقصد ممثل سينمائي او مسرحي قدم عرض معين شفت نفسك فيه ؟ )
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 مارس 2016)

شوفتى نفسى لاء لكن ممكن اتفرج على حاجه تضحك يا اما رعب 
وبرضوه مفيش ممثل معين بحبه 
س
بتتفرج على التلفزيون اكتر ولا الكمبيوتر والنت


----------



## paul iraqe (27 مارس 2016)

*التلفزيون اكثر


ما هو طعامك المفضل على العشاء ؟
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 مارس 2016)

مستغربه اجابتك كنت متوقعه الكمبيوتر والنت هما الاكتر 

لا انا ماليش فى العشا يمكن محافظه على الصحه اكتر من الوزن 
بس ممكن جزر خيار كده وبس 

س
ايه اكتر مشكله من وجهة نظرك فى بلدك


----------



## paul iraqe (27 مارس 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> مستغربه اجابتك كنت متوقعه الكمبيوتر والنت هما الاكتر
> 
> لا انا ماليش فى العشا يمكن محافظه على الصحه اكتر من الوزن
> بس ممكن جزر خيار كده وبس
> ...





مستغربة ليه ؟
ماهو السؤال كان عن التفرج وليس الشغل 
انا بتفرج على لتلفزيون اكثر بس مرات شغلي يكون على الكومبيوتر اكثر 


اكبر مشكلة في بلدي هي وجود الفساد والمفسدين
(( اقصد الفساد المالي والاداري المستشري في مفاصل الدولة ))


*سؤال :

هل كل متطور وحديث يكون هو الاجود ؟
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 مارس 2016)

لا مش شرط لأن فى اجهزه قديمه جودتها اعلى من الحديثه 

س
اللى بيشدك( يجذبك)الحوار السياسى ولا الدينى الروحى


----------



## paul iraqe (27 مارس 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> لا مش شرط لأن فى اجهزه قديمه جودتها اعلى من الحديثه
> 
> س
> اللى بيشدك( يجذبك)الحوار السياسى ولا الدينى الروحى




*حسب نوع الحوار ...

مرات يكون الحوار السياسي ممتاز جدا وعلمي ومرات لا
ومرات يكون الحوار الديني مثلا اعرفه او عندي من المعلومات اكثر مما يقال



سؤال :

ايهما تفضل/ين

حوار الاقرباء ام حوار الاصدقاء ؟
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 مارس 2016)

حوار الاقارب يمكن علشان اصدقائى اغلبهم قرايبى
س
يوم فرحت فيه اوى ومش ممكن تنساه


----------



## soso a (27 مارس 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> حوار الاقارب يمكن علشان اصدقائى اغلبهم قرايبى
> س
> يوم فرحت فيه اوى ومش ممكن تنساه



يوم خطوبه اخويا  

نفسه


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 مارس 2016)

يوم ما ولدت ابنى الاول 

حاجه بتحبها نفسك تكون فى بلدك


----------



## soso a (27 مارس 2016)

الضمير والاخلاق والنظام  اللى بجد 

شبه اليابنيين كده 

====================

نفسه 
​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 مارس 2016)

soso a قال:


> الضمير والاخلاق والنظام  اللى بجد
> 
> شبه اليابنيين كده
> 
> ...





البناء الجديد ( بكل ما تعنيه كلمة جديد )


سؤال :

ماذا تفضل/ين ؟

مواجهة المشكلة حتى لو كانت المواجهة خاسرة 
ام البقاء على ما انت عليه حتى لو احتسبت ضدك ؟


----------



## soso a (27 مارس 2016)

على حسب المشكله وخسائرها اذا تمت المواجهة 

بس بالغالب بحب المواجهه فى معظم الاوقات مش بحب الهروب 

نفسه ​


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 مارس 2016)

لو حسيت ان المواجهه من غيرفايده
بنسحب على طول مش بحب الكلام الكتير 

س
اجمل شخصيه فى حياتك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 مارس 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> لو حسيت ان المواجهه من غيرفايده
> بنسحب على طول مش بحب الكلام الكتير
> 
> س
> اجمل شخصيه فى حياتك



حبيبتي..! :new2:!

نفسه.*.*.*،*
​


----------



## soso a (28 مارس 2016)

امى 
==================

ايه الحاجه اللى متقدرش تستغنى عنها فى حياتك ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 مارس 2016)

*


soso a قال:



امى 
==================

ايه الحاجه اللى متقدرش تستغنى عنها فى حياتك ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الإحساس .

ذا سام كويستشن..:love34:​*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 مارس 2016)

الحب مفيش  حد يقدر يعيش من غير الحب
س
ايه اللى بيظبط مودك


----------



## Maran+atha (28 مارس 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> الحب مفيش حد يقدر يعيش من غير الحب
> س
> ايه اللى بيظبط مودك



*ج:*
*حضورى القداس*


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 مارس 2016)

اجابه جميله ماران 
طيب فين السؤال


----------



## Maran+atha (28 مارس 2016)

*س:*
*ما هو اجمل شىء فى الكون؟*


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 مارس 2016)

الرب يسوع هو اجمل واعظم ما فى الارض والسما 
س
صفه مش بتحبها فى نفسك


----------



## paul iraqe (29 مارس 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> الرب يسوع هو اجمل واعظم ما فى الارض والسما
> س
> صفه مش بتحبها فى نفسك




الجدية 
لانني ارى نفسي جاد في كل شئ



السؤال :
ما هي افضل وسيلة للتسلية لك ؟


----------



## soso a (29 مارس 2016)

قراءة روايه لو مزاجى رايق 
---------

نفسه


----------



## paul iraqe (29 مارس 2016)

*المطالعة الخارجية في الانترنيت
او مشاهدة فلم سينمائي ( بشرط يكون من النوع الجيد )


سؤال :

هل تملك/ين العفوية في التصرف ؟ ام لا ؟
*


----------



## soso a (29 مارس 2016)

هههههههههه 
بنسبه كبير وبتبقى غير متوقعه وبستغرب نفسى 

نفسه


----------



## soul & life (30 مارس 2016)

اه وبنسبة كبيررررررررة جدا قد تكون مزعجة احيانا لانهابتجلب لى المشاكل 

اروع ما فعلته السنة الماضية ؟


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مارس 2016)

soul & life قال:


> اه وبنسبة كبيررررررررة جدا قد تكون مزعجة احيانا لانهابتجلب لى المشاكل
> 
> اروع ما فعلته السنة الماضية ؟




*في السنة الماضية تحديدا 2015 
توجد عائلة بالقرب من بيتنا وهم اصدقاء لنا من مدة طويلة جدا
وهم مسلمين - امهم امرأةكبيرة بالسن اصبحت مريضة وفي يوم من الايام وقعت على الارض وانا رأيتها 
ركضت للبيت. وحملتها وأخذت  تاكسي ونقلتها الى المستشفى 
وفورا ادخلوها في الانعاش القلبي كانت الساعة تقريبا 11 صباحا
لحد الساعة 5 عصرا اتصلت بأبنها بعدما رجع من شغله
وجاء الى المستشفى وبعد اربعة ايام خرجت المرأة ورجعت لى بيتها

زاروها  اهلهم واقربائهم فوقف (ابنها عمر ) امام كل الناس وقال لهم

المسيحيين اشرف خلق الله - ولولا هذا المسيحي لكانت امي ميتة الان*




*


نفس السؤال
*


----------



## soul & life (30 مارس 2016)

فى العام الماضى اهم شىء حصل فى حياتى هو انى انجبت بنتى الصغيرة يؤنا

امر مؤسف حدث لك قريبا؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 مارس 2016)

هههه


مثله مثل باقي الأمور السابقة الآسف..

أصدق بسهوله فأُخدع بسهوله فأتعلم بسهوله والتعليم هو ما يُمحي به الآسف .،

س *-* هل تتحدث إلي نفسك بصمت .؟​


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مارس 2016)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> هههه
> 
> 
> مثله مثل باقي الأمور السابقة الآسف..
> ...




نعم - لكن ليس دائما

*السؤال :

ما هو طموحك القادم القريب ؟
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 مارس 2016)

طموحاتي لا تتعدي اليوم ..،

س _ ماذا صنعت فى قمة غضبك.؟​​


----------



## soul & life (30 مارس 2016)

انا فى غضبى بصنع كتير لكن فى نفسى  بكتم غضبى 
يمكن اكتر حاجة عملتها ومنسهاش انى كسرت موبيل

نفسه؟


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مارس 2016)

soul & life قال:


> انا فى غضبى بصنع كتير لكن فى نفسى  بكتم غضبى
> يمكن اكتر حاجة عملتها ومنسهاش انى كسرت موبيل
> 
> نفسه؟




اروح اكل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*السؤال :

ما الفرق بين الانشاء والتأسيس ؟
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 مارس 2016)

ايه الاسئله الصعبه دى يا بول
عموماعلى حسب معرفتى  الانشاء بيسبق التأسيس
 لوعندك اجابه تانيه اتفضل تنورنا 
س
لما تتخانق مع حد تعاتبه ولا تتجاهله


----------



## paul iraqe (31 مارس 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> ايه الاسئله الصعبه دى يا بول
> عموماعلى حسب معرفتى  الانشاء بيسبق التأسيس
> لوعندك اجابه تانيه اتفضل تنورنا
> 
> ...



الجواب هنا نسبي وليس مطلق
اذا كان الشخص عزيز عليّ بالتاكيد ساعاتبه
اما اذا كان غريب ولا توجد بيني وبينه اي رابطة ساتجاهله


*سؤال :

ما معنى الكلام المصري دة 
( واللي ما فيش عراقي واحد فسره بشكل صحيح )

بلاش لمادا 
او - يا لمد 

معناها ايه ؟ 

وياريت الجواب بالعربي الفصيح عشان استوعب كويس
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (31 مارس 2016)

ههههههههههههه
قصدك لمض 
اللماضه دى يعنى حد متقدرش تغلبه فى الكلام 
بيتكلم كتير وبيتكلم صح 
علشان كده اى طفل بيتكلم كتير يعنى غلباوى (بيجادل)
بنقول عليه عيل لمض 
حاولت يكون عربى فصيح او مفهوم 
س
انا كمان عايزه اعرف معنى كلمة سيجاو او سيكاو مش فاكره بالظبط
هى كلمه عراقى


----------



## paul iraqe (1 أبريل 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> قصدك لمض
> اللماضه دى يعنى حد متقدرش تغلبه فى الكلام
> بيتكلم كتير وبيتكلم صح
> ...





*شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح


بالنسبة لكلمة (سيجاو اوسيكاو ) 
لاتوجد اطلاقا في اللهجة العراقية

لكن - هناك كلمة (سيكاه ) وهو نوع من انواع المقام العراقي
 ( الغناء العراقي الشرقي الاصيل )


السؤال :
ما معنى كلمة او عبارة ( سيتا فيتا ) بالمصري ؟
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 أبريل 2016)

لا الحقيقه معرفش سيتا فيتا  لكن فى استابينا
بمعنى اتفقنا 
س
رحله جميله طلعتها ونفسك تكررها


----------



## paul iraqe (3 أبريل 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> لا الحقيقه معرفش سيتا فيتا  لكن فى استابينا
> بمعنى اتفقنا
> س
> رحله جميله طلعتها ونفسك تكررها




*رحلتي الى لبنان
بالرغم من اني زرت لبنان 4 مرات اتمنى ان اكررها 1000 مرة


سؤال :
*





ما الفرق بين الكلام والحديث ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 أبريل 2016)

اللام بيكون تلقائى لكن الحديث بيكون فى موضوع معين ومرتب طبعا 
جايز مش متأكده اوى 
س
مطربك المفضل


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أبريل 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> اللام بيكون تلقائى لكن الحديث بيكون فى موضوع معين ومرتب طبعا
> جايز مش متأكده اوى
> س
> مطربك المفضل



*عمرو دياب :t25:

ايه اكتر حاجة بتتسبب فى حزنك 
وفرحك ؟*​


----------



## paul iraqe (4 أبريل 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> اللام بيكون تلقائى لكن الحديث بيكون فى موضوع معين ومرتب طبعا
> جايز مش متأكده اوى
> س
> مطربك المفضل





*نعم صحيح جدا

واحب ان اضيف معلومة اخرى ...

الكلام قد يكون غير مسموع ( كلام الاشارات بالنسبة الى الصم والبكم )

اما الحديث فيكون مسموع ومرتب

الكلام يكون ابلغ من الحديث لعموميته اما الحديث قد يكون قويا ولكنه يبقى بشكل خاص ومحصور بين اثنين او جماعة معينة

وشكرا 
*


----------



## paul iraqe (4 أبريل 2016)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *عمرو دياب :t25:
> 
> ايه اكتر حاجة بتتسبب فى حزنك
> وفرحك ؟*​




عمل معين - قد يجعلني افرح او احزن


*سؤال :

هل يوجد لديك عمل معين قد يكون شاق وصعب عليك
ولكنك تحبه كثيرا جدا ؟ وما هو ان وجد ؟
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 أبريل 2016)

انا عموما مش بشتغل انا ربة منزل 
لكن عمل البيت من تنضيف وغسيل ومكوى وطبيخ 
 واهتمام بجوزى وبثلاث اولاد ومذاكره معاهم ومراحل تعليم مختلفه 
اعتقد انه شاق لكنه ممتع جدا لأنى بعمل اسره صالحه تمجد اسم المسيح

س
لما تكون مضايق تحب تسمع ايه


----------



## soso a (4 أبريل 2016)

مش كل الاوقات لما اكون مضايقه احب اسمع حاجه 
ممكن اقرى 
بس ساعات كتير احب اسمع ترنيمه معزيه 
نفسه


----------



## paul iraqe (4 أبريل 2016)

soso a قال:


> مش كل الاوقات لما اكون مضايقه احب اسمع حاجه
> ممكن اقرى
> بس ساعات كتير احب اسمع ترنيمه معزيه
> نفسه




*احب اسمع ترانيم مسيحية عندما اكون متضايق


سؤال :

عندكم اغنية مصرية تقول ...
بلدي طنطا وانا احب اعيش اونطا

طيب - ايه علاقة العيش اونطا بمدينة طنطا ؟
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (5 أبريل 2016)

هى طنطا بيقولوا انها بلد الاونطه مع الاحترام لكل اهل طنطا
(متودناش فى داهيه يا بول :act23:)
 س
اجمل بلد فى نظرك غير بلدك


----------



## paul iraqe (6 أبريل 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> هى طنطا بيقولوا انها بلد الاونطه مع الاحترام لكل اهل طنطا
> (متودناش فى داهيه يا بول :act23:)
> س
> اجمل بلد فى نظرك غير بلدك










*عربيا : لبنان 
اجنبيا : بريطانيا


سؤال :
هل تعتبر /ين تعلّم اللغات الاجنبية شرط من شروط الانسان المثقف ؟ ام انها مكملات ثقافية فقط ؟
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 أبريل 2016)

لا مكملات ثقايه انا اعرف ناس بسيطه فى تعليما لكنها
قويه فى تحليل السياسه اامور الحياه وبيكون عندهم معلومات كتير اوى
س
لو عندك معلومات جديده بتحب تتفاخر بيها بين اصحابك 
ولا تحب تشاركهم من غير غرور


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أبريل 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> لا مكملات ثقايه انا اعرف ناس بسيطه فى تعليما لكنها
> قويه فى تحليل السياسه اامور الحياه وبيكون عندهم معلومات كتير اوى
> س
> لو عندك معلومات جديده بتحب تتفاخر بيها بين اصحابك
> ولا تحب تشاركهم من غير غرور




*الغرور هو اصلا قاتل للكلمة وساحقا للمعلومة والتفاخر شيمة الضعفاء
الكلمة لن تصل الا بالتواضع والمعلومة تحقق نتائجها بالبساطة
والعلماء ... خير دليل


سؤال :

ما هي العلاقة بين المزاج والنفسية ؟
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 أبريل 2016)

المزاج او المود هو اللى بيعكس 
حالة الانسان النفسيه سواء بالايجاب او بالسلب 
س
مثللك الاعلى او قدوتك مين


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أبريل 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> المزاج او المود هو اللى بيعكس
> حالة الانسان النفسيه سواء بالايجاب او بالسلب
> س
> مثللك الاعلى او قدوتك مين




*فادينا ومخلصنا سيدنا يسوع المسيح (له كل المجد )




سؤال :

حكمة معينة تطبقها دائما في حياتك ؟


*


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أبريل 2016)

العاقل في هذا الزمان يصمت
حب الكل وانت بعيد عن الكل

في ايه بتشغل اوقات فراغك؟


----------



## paul iraqe (12 أبريل 2016)

+Sameh+ قال:


> العاقل في هذا الزمان يصمت
> حب الكل وانت بعيد عن الكل
> 
> في ايه بتشغل اوقات فراغك؟




*المطالعة الخارجية + التصوير


سؤال :

هل الجرأة عند الشخص ( اعداد ام استعداد ) ؟
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 أبريل 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *المطالعة الخارجية + التصوير
> 
> 
> سؤال :
> ...



الجرأه أعتقد يا "paul" ليست إعداد أو إستعداد .،

بل أعتقد أنها مرتبطه بالثقه..الكلاب تنبح عليك لتهاجمك..لكن إن فعلت ذلك وإذانها ليست مرتفعه فهي متردده وتخشي الهجوم..ولن تخشي الهجوم إلا إذا رأتك ذو ثقه ..

وقتها..فى وقت الثقه..ستعرف إنك لن تحتاج لإعداد أو إستعداد إن كانت ثقتك نابعه من إيمانك بشيء ما وراء شجاعتك..

س - هل تلوم نفسك.؟​


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 أبريل 2016)

بيحصل لما باخد قرار مش صحيح 
س
ترنيمه بتحب تسمعها ومش بتمل منها ابدااا


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أبريل 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> بيحصل لما باخد قرار مش صحيح
> س
> ترنيمه بتحب تسمعها ومش بتمل منها ابدااا





*سابقا : كانت ترنيمة ( حبك يا مريم غاية المنى )
حاليا: توجد ترنيمة اعتقد هي مصرية اسمها (عمانوئيل )
لا بأس أن نسمعها ...

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=7X-QoqtNP-c[/YOUTUBE] *


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أبريل 2016)

*سؤال :

ايهما تراه ألاكثر نجاحا اذا اردت ان تقوم بعمل ما

التخطيط قبل العمل ؟
أم المحاولة وتكرار العمل حتى الوصول الى النجاح ؟
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 أبريل 2016)

التخطيط  والدراسه طبعا
س
اقرب حد ليك من اسرتك


----------



## paul iraqe (19 أبريل 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> التخطيط  والدراسه طبعا
> س
> اقرب حد ليك من اسرتك




*زوجتي


سؤال :

ما الفرق بين الرواية والقصة ؟
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 أبريل 2016)

الروايه فى مضمونها زى القصه ما اختلاف الزمن 
لأن الروايه ممكن تحكى عن اجيال 
س
عادات قديمه فى العيد فى بلدك مازلت مواظب عليها


----------



## paul iraqe (22 أبريل 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> الروايه فى مضمونها زى القصه ما اختلاف الزمن
> لأن الروايه ممكن تحكى عن اجيال
> س
> عادات قديمه فى العيد فى بلدك مازلت مواظب عليها




*هو في الحقيقة نحن متمسكين تقريبا بكل العادات والتقاليد
( انا لا اسميها قديمة - بل اصلية واصيلة )
مثلا :
1- صناعة الحلويات في البيت ( الكليجة )
2- شوربة المسيح ( نوع من انواع الشوربة المكونة فقط من البقوليات ) نقدمها في يوم الجمعة العظيمة
3- شجرة الكريسمس في عيد الميلاد وراس السنة
4-البيض المسلوق والملون - خاص في العيد الكبير(عيد القيامة )



سؤال :


هل تمارس/ين هواية محددة ؟ 
*


----------



## YAA (23 أبريل 2016)

نعم

ما هو أكثر شيء يزعجك؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 أبريل 2016)

لما بكون فى فتور روحى بكون مضايقه من نفسى جدا 
س
ايه هى هوايتك 
او بالعربى الفصيح  ماهى هوايتك المفضله


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أبريل 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> لما بكون فى فتور روحى بكون مضايقه من نفسى جدا
> س
> ايه هى هوايتك
> او بالعربى الفصيح  ماهى هوايتك المفضله




*1- السباحة
2- المطالعة الخارجية المتنوعة



سؤال :

كيف  تختلف (المخافة)  عن الخوف ؟ 
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 مايو 2016)

يعنى مثلا مخافة الله هى هيبة الله 
 او الشعور بحضور الله فى حياتى 

لكن الخوف هو البعد عن الحاجه 
اللى بخاف منها وبتملانى شعور مش حلو 

س
كيف تقييم نفسك من الناحيه الروحيه


----------



## soul & life (7 مايو 2016)

ببعد عن الكمبيوتر والاغانى والتلفزيون 
بعمل جدول للقراءات الروحية والكتاب المقدس بسمع ترانيم وعظات طول الوقت بصلى باكر على الاقل من الاجبية بعترف وبتناول 

 اكثر وقت شعرت بالحزن والاسى فيه كان امتا ؟


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> ببعد عن الكمبيوتر والاغانى والتلفزيون
> بعمل جدول للقراءات الروحية والكتاب المقدس بسمع ترانيم وعظات طول الوقت بصلى باكر على الاقل من الاجبية بعترف وبتناول
> 
> اكثر وقت شعرت بالحزن والاسى فيه كان امتا ؟




*للمرة الثانية يتم سؤالي بنفس السؤال تقريبا ...

اكثر فترة شعرت بالحزن فيها يوم وفاة والدتي 

(( الرب يرحمها ويرحم موتاكم ))



السؤال :

ما هو رأيك بصورة عامة في (الجريدة اليومية ) ؟
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 مايو 2016)

الجريده اليوميه نوعين نوع يشتم فى النظام ونوع يمدح النظام 
فبطلت اقرا اى جريده يوميه وبكتفى بمتابعة الاخبار عن طريق الفيس 

س
شخصيه سياسيه فى بلدك بتضايق منها ونفسك يترك منصبه


----------



## soul & life (10 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> الجريده اليوميه نوعين نوع يشتم فى النظام ونوع يمدح النظام
> فبطلت اقرا اى جريده يوميه وبكتفى بمتابعة الاخبار عن طريق الفيس
> 
> س
> شخصيه سياسيه فى بلدك بتضايق منها ونفسك يترك منصبه



وزير التعليم اى نعم ملحقش لكن كلن يقدر يطور ونحس بالتغيير حتى ولو بسيط

ايه رايك ينفع تكون الزوجة اكبر من الزوج؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 مايو 2016)

*
ايه رايك ينفع تكون الزوجة اكبر من الزوج؟
ينفع جدا ولو ان المجتمع بسبب ننظررته الضيقه بيحسبها بطريقه غلط

هل بتشوف ان قررار العززوبيه وعدم االلارتباط قراررخاطئ؟؟؟
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 مايو 2016)

هو ينفع لكن انا مش مع ان الزوجه تكون اكبر من زوجها
يمكن علشان اعرف نموذج للأسف وصل الامر للطلاق بسبب الغيره 

س
هل ممكن تشجع جواز الصالونات


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> ايه رايك ينفع تكون الزوجة اكبر من الزوج؟
> ينفع جدا ولو ان المجتمع بسبب ننظررته الضيقه بيحسبها بطريقه غلط
> 
> ...


قرار خاطئ لو هتبقى فى العالم لأنك اكيد تندم بعد كده 

س
رأيك ايه فى جواز الصالونات


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> قرار خاطئ لو هتبقى فى العالم لأنك اكيد تندم بعد كده
> 
> س
> رأيك ايه فى جواز الصالونات



*بصراحة لم افهم معنى السؤال 
ماذا تقصدين ب ( جواز الصالونات ) ممكن توضيح اكثر ؟ وشكرا
*


----------



## soul & life (11 مايو 2016)

بعد اذن ماريا طبعا ممكن اشرحلك واوضحلك الفكرة 
بيتقال عندنا جواز الصالونات  فى حالة الجواز عن طريق الاهل والاصدقاء دون سابق معرفة بين الطرفين اللى هما العريس والعروسة  بمعنى عائلة فلان عندهم بنت عروسة  جميلة وعائلة فلان عندهم عريس ممتاز  يرتبوا زيارة ويقوموا بالتعارف ومن هنا تبدأ الجوازة من غير ميكون العروسين يعرفوا بعض  وفى الاغلب مبيكونش فى وقت كافى للتعارف هما بيتمموا الجواز والضمان بيكون سيرة الشاب او الشابة والعائلة الكريمة

اجاوب بقا على السؤال : بعتقد يا ماريا فى جوازات صالونات ونجحت جدا وفى كمان فشلت 
بترجع لشخصية الطرفين وكمان فترة التعارف قبل اتمام الخطوبة دى بتكون مهمة جداااا

نفس السؤال :  رأيك ايه فى جواز الصالونات


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 مايو 2016)

جواز الصالونات عباره عن واحد بيجي يتقدم لواحده مشفهاش قبل كده حتى بيجي  عن طريق وسيط "dealer" الست الوالده او طنط فلانه او عمو فلان وفى العموم بيكونوا هما الاتنين ميعرفوش بعض


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> بعد اذن ماريا طبعا ممكن اشرحلك واوضحلك الفكرة
> بيتقال عندنا جواز الصالونات  فى حالة الجواز عن طريق الاهل والاصدقاء دون سابق معرفة بين الطرفين اللى هما العريس والعروسة  بمعنى عائلة فلان عندهم بنت عروسة  جميلة وعائلة فلان عندهم عريس ممتاز  يرتبوا زيارة ويقوموا بالتعارف ومن هنا تبدأ الجوازة من غير ميكون العروسين يعرفوا بعض  وفى الاغلب مبيكونش فى وقت كافى للتعارف هما بيتمموا الجواز والضمان بيكون سيرة الشاب او الشابة والعائلة الكريمة
> 
> اجاوب بقا على السؤال : بعتقد يا ماريا فى جوازات صالونات ونجحت جدا وفى كمان فشلت
> ...



 انا عن نفسى برفضه بحس كأن العروسه بضاعه وهو جاى يتفرج عجبته يشيل معحبتهوش يرفض 
س
نفس  السؤال رأيك ايه فى جواز الصالونات


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> انا عن نفسى برفضه بحس كأن العروسه بضاعه وهو جاى يتفرج عجبته يشيل معحبتهوش يرفض
> س
> نفس  السؤال رأيك ايه فى جواز الصالونات




*بعد ان عرفت معنى السؤال 

بصراحة لا يوجد عندنا هذا الشئ ( اقصد نحن المسيحيين ) في العراق حتى في زمن جدي

وان وجد - فسأرفض هذا الشئ بالتأكيد

وأتفق جدا على ما قالته الاخت سول - يجب ان تكون هناك فترة للتفاهم والتعارف قبل او بعد فترة الخطوبة وهذا الشئ جدا مهم


السؤال :

مع ام ضد تحديد النسل ولماذا ؟
*


----------



## soul & life (11 مايو 2016)

مع وجداااا ... طبعا الماديات  بتفرق من اسرة للتانية لكن وان وجدت الماديات وكانت حياتهم مرفهة وتتحمل انهم يجيبوا 4 او 5 اطفال هل الماديات هتعوضهم عن حنان الام  اذا مثلا مرضت؟ بشوف ان الاولاد  كويس اوى 2 او 3 بالكتير اكتر من كده هيكون ظلم للاب والام والاطفال نفسهم لان الرعاية والحنان اللى همنحه لطفلين او تلاتة مش هيكون بنفس القدر اذا كانوا 5 او 6

تفضل الزواج من بنت بلدك  او ابن بلدك او مش شرط ؟


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> مع وجداااا ... طبعا الماديات  بتفرق من اسرة للتانية لكن وان وجدت الماديات وكانت حياتهم مرفهة وتتحمل انهم يجيبوا 4 او 5 اطفال هل الماديات هتعوضهم عن حنان الام  اذا مثلا مرضت؟ بشوف ان الاولاد  كويس اوى 2 او 3 بالكتير اكتر من كده هيكون ظلم للاب والام والاطفال نفسهم لان الرعاية والحنان اللى همنحه لطفلين او تلاتة مش هيكون بنفس القدر اذا كانوا 5 او 6
> 
> تفضل الزواج من بنت بلدك  او ابن بلدك او مش شرط ؟




*في الحقيقة زوجتي عراقية

لكن لوطلب ابني مثلا في المستقبل ان يتزوج من فتاة مصرية على سبيل المثال سأوافق بالتأكيد

البلد ليس شرط - وانما هناك شروط اخرى اهم بكثير 


سؤال :

مع ام ضد مشاركة المرأة في العمل السياسي ؟
*


----------



## soul & life (11 مايو 2016)

مع طبعا لانه مينفعش نطالب بالمساواة ونيجى عند نوعية معينة من الاعمال نقول لا ميصحش ومينفعش مش شايفة انه المجال السياسى صعب على المرأة انها تدخله لكن المهم تكون المرأة نفسها مؤهلة لكده لان المجال السياسى صعب جدا حتى على بعض الرجال وليس النساء فقط بيتطلب اساليب معينة ومبادىء مطاطة  !

نفسك فى ايه يكون موجود فى بلدك العام القادم ؟


----------



## soso a (11 مايو 2016)

الضمير اللى غاب عن قلوب البشر 
الاخلاق اللى مش بنشوفها غير فى الافلام 
الكرامه اللى مش بنسمع عنها غير فى البرامج
حاجات كتير غابت عن بلدنا وعن شعبها 

نفس السؤال


----------



## soul & life (11 مايو 2016)

نفسى تكون فو قوانين صارمة ومفعلة للقضاء على الفساد فى كل الاجهزة والمصالح الحكومية
نفسى المرتشى يتحاسب والناس الحرامية تاعد فى بيوتها عقابا ليهم ويشغلوا الشباب الغلابة اللى ممكن يقببلوا يشتغلوا بنصف مرتبات المافيا الموجوده حاليا فى المحليات

اكتر مادة كنت بتحبها اثناء الدراسة؟؟


----------



## soso a (11 مايو 2016)

Maths  

نفس السؤال


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 مايو 2016)

English
س
هل تقبل تعمل فى مهنه غير دراستك ؟


----------



## soso a (11 مايو 2016)

اه عادى المهم احب العمل ده 


وفى مصر مين بيشتغل بدراسته 


نفسه


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 مايو 2016)

ياريت هو انا اقدر اشتغل
 جوزى رافض مبدأ الشغل اصلا 
ههههههه
س
ايه الأيه اللي بتعزيك دايماً


----------



## grges monir (12 مايو 2016)

اكيد عشان انت فى مصر


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> ياريت هو انا اقدر اشتغل
> جوزى رافض مبدأ الشغل اصلا
> ههههههه
> س
> ايه الأيه اللي بتعزيك دايماً





*ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله


سؤال:

ما رأيك بالادخار (التوفير ) العائلي ؟ وكيف يكون ؟
*


----------



## soul & life (12 مايو 2016)

جميل  إن وجد ... مين فينا بيقدر يوفر سواء توفير عائلى او شخصى  هنوفر ازاى ومصاريف المدارس الخاصة و مستلزمات البيت مع ارتفاع الاسعار ؟!  اعتقد التوفير حاليا اصبح مجرد فكرة خيالية نتكلم عنها ونتمنى نحققها  يعنى بمعنى اصح حلم صعب المنال !

لديك اصدقاء مقربين ام مجرد زمالة ومعارف ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 مايو 2016)

grges monir قال:


> اكيد عشان انت فى مصر



يعنى انت داخل الموضوع لا جاوبت ولا سألت
ايه مش عجباك اجابتنا ولا ايه يا جرجس :spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22:


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> جميل  إن وجد ... مين فينا بيقدر يوفر سواء توفير عائلى او شخصى  هنوفر ازاى ومصاريف المدارس الخاصة و مستلزمات البيت مع ارتفاع الاسعار ؟!  اعتقد التوفير حاليا اصبح مجرد فكرة خيالية نتكلم عنها ونتمنى نحققها  يعنى بمعنى اصح حلم صعب المنال !
> 
> لديك اصدقاء مقربين ام مجرد زمالة ومعارف ؟



عندى صديقه واحد مقربه بعدنا فتره بعد الجواز بعد كده جوزها بقى كاهن وانا جوزى دايما فى الشغل وسكنت فى نفس الشارع معايا فرجعت صداقاتنا اكتر من الاول 

س
هل عاقبت اولادك بالضرب ولو مره بس؟


----------



## soul & life (12 مايو 2016)

مرات قليلة بس انا مبعرفش اضرب اتعصب وازعق لكن ضرب دى نادرة جدا

تعتقد الحزم والشدة فى تربية الاولاد تستدعى مرات يكون العقاب علقة سخنة ؟


----------



## soso a (12 مايو 2016)

لاء مبفضلش العقاب الجسدى لاطفال 

بس بردوا بيفرق على حسب الطفل وشخصيته فى التعامل والاسلوب الانسب فى عقابه 


نفس السؤال


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 مايو 2016)

بيحصل  بضرب لسن تسع سنين 
وبعد كده عمرى ما ايدى لو حصل ايه

س
بتعاقب ابنك من اول غلطه ولا ممكن تسامحه وتقول لما يكررها تانى هعاقبه ؟


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> بيحصل  بضرب لسن تسع سنين
> وبعد كده عمرى ما ايدى لو حصل ايه
> 
> س
> بتعاقب ابنك من اول غلطه ولا ممكن تسامحه وتقول لما يكررها تانى هعاقبه ؟




*انا معوّد ابنائي على النظام والترتيب

لكن اذا اخطا انبهه بشكل مباشر واحذره منها


سؤال :

عندي مجموعة من الاسئلة حول اللهجة المصرية *







*لما الرجل ينادي (فتاة مصرية ) ويقول لها -

تعالي هنا يا بت 

الفتاة بتزعل وتقول له ( بت لما اتبتك ) 

طب ليه بتزعل ؟ امال يقول لها ايه - تعال هنا يا راجل ؟؟؟!!!

وما معنى كلمة ( اتبتك ) اصلا ؟
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 مايو 2016)

بتزعل زي ما اي شاب بيضايق لما يتقاله تعال هنا يالا .. البنت ليها اسم يُنده عليها بيه وكذلك الشاب .. لكن دة مينفيش ان بت ويالا مقبولة من باب الهزار ومن اشخاص معينة
 اتبتك هي مش ليها معنى لكن من سياق الجملة اقدر اقول اتبتك يعني تقطعك ارباً ارباً  

درس غيّر مجرى تفكيرك وحياتك.


----------



## soul & life (13 مايو 2016)

معلش احنا لازمن نوصلوا المعلومة صحيحة  ( بت لما تبتك) بتتقال كده 
وتبتك دى جاية من البت طريقة لخبز العجين اسمها البت وهى عبارة عن عجن العجين وتقليبه بالايد يمين وشمال وعجنه كده اسمها بتبت العجين 
فالبنت اللى بيقولها بت بيقلل من قيمتها او بيستهيفها فتقوم قيلاله بت لما تبتك تبته يعنى تتعامل معاه بعنف زى ما بتبت العجين ههههه

اه درس كبير اتعاملت بسذاجة وطيبة وبعدين اخدت درس كبير ومن بعدها اتعلمت ان الانسان لازم يكون حريص فى تعامله مع الغير ومش معنى انى واضحة وصريحة يبقا كل اللى بعاملهم 
كده !

نفس السؤال


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (13 مايو 2016)

معنى تبتك في معجم المعاني الجامع - معجم عربي عربي

تبتَّك ( فعل ): 
تبتَّك : تَقطَّعَ
بتَّكَ ( فعل ): 
بتَّكَ يُبتّك ، تَبْتيكًا ، فهو مُبتِّك ، والمفعول مُبتَّك 
بتَّك الأُذنَ قَطَّعَها وشقَّها
  بالنسبة للعجين اسمها تلت مش تبت
وبنستخدمها للى بيرغى بنقوله بطل لت وعجن   
السؤال
 مالك وكيف حالك؟؟؟


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مايو 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> معنى تبتك في معجم المعاني الجامع - معجم عربي عربي
> 
> تبتَّك ( فعل ):
> تبتَّك : تَقطَّعَ
> ...



*حالتي جيدة - نشكر الرب على كل شئ


السؤال :

ما معنى الجملة المصرية التالية -

يبقى قابلني على المشمش
*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (13 مايو 2016)

القصص حول المعنى كثيرة ومتفرعة
لكن ما اعرفه
ان المشمش لدينا موسمه عمره قصير ولا يظل كثيرا اى سرعان ما ينتهى
وكأننا عندما نقول هذا ..اى مستحيل... مش ممكن
....
السؤال
اشهر أكلة عراقية


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مايو 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> القصص حول المعنى كثيرة ومتفرعة
> لكن ما اعرفه
> ان المشمش لدينا موسمه عمره قصير ولا يظل كثيرا اى سرعان ما ينتهى
> وكأننا عندما نقول هذا ..اى مستحيل... مش ممكن
> ...



بصراحة لدينا اكلات كثيرة مشهورة 

منها :

اكلة البرياني - اذا تحب تشوف الصور

https://www.google.iq/search?q=البر...X&ved=0ahUKEwivgdO3xtfMAhWFJSwKHbkRAe0QsAQILQ


*السؤال :

عندكم جملة او مثل تقولوه دائما

( ازاي - اطلع من المولد بلا حمص ! )

فهل الحمص في مصر ثمين لهذه الدرجة ام ان المثال له معنى اخر ؟!
*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (13 مايو 2016)

لايمكن ان يكون مولد بدون حمص
فيضرب المثل عندما يدخل الشخص فى شراكة ما ويريده الاخر بدون اى فائدة
فيقال أنت عاوزنى اطلع من المولد من غير حمص... ليس لغلو الحمص لكن لان من يزور مولد لابد أن يأتى بحمص
....
مثل عراقى مامعناه
عركة ابو الفجل
...
اكتفى لئلا يتحول الامر الى ثنائية
تشرفت واستمتعت
شكرا


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مايو 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> لايمكن ان يكون مولد بدون حمص
> فيضرب المثل عندما يدخل الشخص فى شراكة ما ويريده الاخر بدون اى فائدة
> فيقال أنت عاوزنى اطلع من المولد من غير حمص... ليس لغلو الحمص لكن لان من يزور مولد لابد أن يأتى بحمص
> ....
> ...




*شرفتني بحضورك الطيب وكلامك الجميل 

بالنسبة للمثل العراقي : عركة ابو الفجل

عركة : معناها شجار( من يتشاجر ) يعني بالمصري خنائة
ابوالفجل : بائع الخضراوات والذي يبيع الفجل

الخضراوات والفواكه في العراق رخيصة جدا - اما الفجل فيكاد يكون الارخص لكثرته وانواعه 

فيقال فلان تشاجر من اجل شئ ليس له قيمة ولا يستحق ان يعطي قيمة لشئ ليس له قيمة اصلا


السؤال :

لو كنت مسؤولا كبيرا في الدولة - ما هو اول عمل تقوم به لدولتك ؟
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 مايو 2016)

لو مسؤل كبير ابقى رئيس يعنى 
اشيل الحكومه واختار حكومه 
على اساس الكفاءه والكفاءه فقط 
بغض النظر عن الدين او السن 

س
كتاب قريته واعجبت بيه لدرجة انك مش بتزهق من قرايته؟


----------



## paul iraqe (14 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> لو مسؤل كبير ابقى رئيس يعنى
> اشيل الحكومه واختار حكومه
> على اساس الكفاءه والكفاءه فقط
> بغض النظر عن الدين او السن
> ...



*1- الانجيل المقدس

2- التاريخ ... للمؤرخ ول اديورانت


سؤال :

هل دائما التجربة اكبر برهان  وكيف ؟
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 مايو 2016)

حقيقى التجربه اكبر برهان 
كيف يعنى لما تجرب بنفسك
 هتتعلم احسن من مليون نصيحه 

س
هل مريت بتجربه علمتك درس قاسى ؟


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> حقيقى التجربه اكبر برهان
> كيف يعنى لما تجرب بنفسك
> هتتعلم احسن من مليون نصيحه
> 
> ...



*نعم بالتأكيد ... وهي الحرب


السؤال :

ما هي أجمل منطقة او مدينة في مصر ( حسب رأيك واختيارك ) ؟
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 مايو 2016)

اسوان طبعا علشان ساكنه فيها 
وعلشان فيها اثارجميله  ومعابد ومتاحف وجناين والنيل طبعا 


س
نفس السؤال 
*ما هي أجمل منطقة او مدينة في مصر ( حسب رأيك واختيارك ) ؟*


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> اسوان طبعا علشان ساكنه فيها
> وعلشان فيها اثارجميله  ومعابد ومتاحف وجناين والنيل طبعا
> 
> 
> ...




*في الحقيقة انا لم ازور مصر لحد الان فيمكن من الصعب القول اي مدينة اجمل

لكنني اعتقد الاسكندرية او مرسى مطروح


السؤال :

مع ام ضد الهجرة من بلدك ؟ ولماذا ؟
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 مايو 2016)

*لسؤال :

مع ام ضد الهجرة من بلدك ؟ ولماذا ؟
مع الهجره وضد التهجير

س===>
هل ترى ان حياة الانسان مصيره فى اغلبها ام العكس هو الصحيح؟
*


----------



## paul iraqe (17 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *لسؤال :
> 
> مع ام ضد الهجرة من بلدك ؟ ولماذا ؟
> مع الهجره وضد التهجير
> ...




*الذي أؤمن به هو ...
أن** الحياة أكبر بكثير من احتمالين فقط




السؤال :

بين العدالة والمساواة - ماذا تختار/ين ؟ ولماذا ؟
*


----------



## أَمَة (19 مايو 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *الذي أؤمن به هو ...
> أن** الحياة أكبر بكثير من احتمالين فقط
> 
> 
> ...



العدالة، لأنها تسمو على المساواة.
هي مُطلقة عند الخالق وفي طور النمو عن البشر.
المساواة مطلب بشري يكون له أحيانا وجه شرعي، وأحيانا لا مبرر له، وأحيانا يتعدى كل تبرير فيكون مطلبا آثما.

السؤال لمن يأتي بعدي:

ما هي شروط الزواج المتكافئ؟ بمعنى آخر، ما هي الشروط المطلوبة في العريسين ليعرفا أن زواجها سيكون متكافئا؟


----------



## Maran+atha (19 مايو 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> العدالة، لأنها تسمو على المساواة.
> هي مُطلقة عند الخالق وفي طور النمو عن البشر.
> المساواة مطلب بشري يكون له أحيانا وجه شرعي، وأحيانا لا مبرر له، وأحيانا يتعدى كل تبرير فيكون مطلبا آثما.
> 
> ...


شكرا كثير لسؤالك
اختى الغالية آمه
الاجابة : بكل بساطة جدا
ان الاثنين يكونوا متفقين حقا ان الرب يسوع المسيح هو اساس الاسرة
فكل منهم يحب الاخر من خلال المسيح يسوع ربنا
فكل منهم يشعر ان هذا الارتباط هو عهد مؤسسه الرب يسوع المسيح
فكل منهم يدرك انه ان اخطاء فى حق الاخر فهو اخطاء ايضا فى حق ربنا يسوع المسيح
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكى دائما
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للابد امين.

سؤالي:
كيف نقاوم القلق والفكر المستمر؟


----------



## paul iraqe (19 مايو 2016)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكرا كثير لسؤالك
> اختى الغالية آمه
> الاجابة : بكل بساطة جدا
> ان الاثنين يكونوا متفقين حقا ان الرب يسوع المسيح هو اساس الاسرة
> ...




*القلق من الناحية العلمية :

طبعا توجد عدة حلول له ومنها:
1- الجلسات النفسية مع المعالج النفسي
2- مواجهة المخاوف والهلع الذي يسبب القلق
3- هناك بعض الادوية والعقاقير الطبية التي تيتخدم ( طبعا حسب ارشاد وتشخيص الطبيب )
4- التغيير في النمط الحياتي (قدر المستطاع )
5- الانشغال بأمور مفيدة مثل العمل
6- ممارسة الرياضة



السؤال :

ما هو رأيك بالأديب المصري الراحل (نجيب محفوظ ) ؟
تحديدا - رواياته هل تحاكي وتلامس الواقع المصري ؟
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (20 مايو 2016)

كاتب جميل وشرف لينا انه مصرى 
رواياته فيها من الواقع اكيد 

س
 من وجهة نظرك من هو افضل اديب عربى ؟


----------



## بايبل333 (20 مايو 2016)

افضل اديب عربى ...........؟؟؟؟!!!!
هما ثلاثة عندى طه حسين وعباس محمود العقاد ونجيب محفوظ

لو عاد الزمن بك لعشرين عاماً ماذا كنت تفعل..؟


----------



## soul & life (20 مايو 2016)

كنت هكمل دراستى 
واشتغل واسافر بلاد كتير اولهم اليونان ( سياحة مش اكتر )وارجع بلدى اسكندرية واكيد هكون مشتاقة 
وكنت هبقا حريصة فى فعلى ورد فعلى واحاول اركز اوى فى مواقف مهمة اوى مرت فى حياتى ونستها لعل وعسى منسهاش
بلد تحب تزورها ؟؟؟


----------



## أَمَة (21 مايو 2016)

أحب وأتمنى زيارة مصر، خصوصا من أجل زيارة الأديرة لعدة أيام وليس زيارة ع الماشي...يعني ابقى في كل دير عدة أيام.

ما هي العطلة المثالية التي تحلم أن تحققها يوما ما؟


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مايو 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> أحب وأتمنى زيارة مصر، خصوصا من أجل زيارة الأديرة لعدة أيام وليس زيارة ع الماشي...يعني ابقى في كل دير عدة أيام.
> 
> ما هي العطلة المثالية التي تحلم أن تحققها يوما ما؟




*بصراحة - لم افهم يا امي ماذا تقصدين (بالعطلة المثالية ) ؟

ممكن توضيح اكثر ؟
*


----------



## أَمَة (21 مايو 2016)

أتكلم عن العطلة أي الإجازة السنوية من العمل، وما هو حلمك لقضائها بطريقة تتمناها ولكنك غير قادر على تنفيذها.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مايو 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> أتكلم عن العطلة أي الإجازة السنوية من العمل، وما هو حلمك لقضائها بطريقة تتمناها ولكنك غير قادر على تنفيذها.




*شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح

نعم - بالنسبة لجواب السؤال الذي تفضلتي به

اتمنى قضاء العطلة السنوية في اسبانيا تحديدا
لأن اسبانيا فيها الشئ الذي ابحث عنه وهو( الفن )
مثل : الرسام بابلو بيكاسو -  وسلفادور دالي


السؤال :

ما هي أقرب أنواع الفنون لذوقك وفكرك ؟
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 مايو 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح
> 
> نعم - بالنسبة لجواب السؤال الذي تفضلتي به
> 
> ...



الجرافيك .. الكتابه ..

س _ ما هو اطول وقت قضيته نائما..؟​


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مايو 2016)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> الجرافيك .. الكتابه ..
> 
> س _ ما هو اطول وقت قضيته نائما..؟
> 
> ...





"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ​





"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> *اعتقد 9 ساعات لانني كنت مصابا بالانفلونزا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## بايبل333 (21 مايو 2016)

*40% فقط 


السؤال
* 
* انت بتكرهنى:new6:*​


----------



## YAA (21 مايو 2016)

بالعكس

هل تعاني من الكسل؟


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مايو 2016)

YAA قال:


> بالعكس
> 
> هل تعاني من الكسل؟




*بالعكس انا نشيط جدا - ومن عشاق السباحة كرياضة فهي بحد ذاتها تعطيك نشاطا متميزا




السؤال :

أين تضع نفسك بين العلم والفلسفة ؟
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (21 مايو 2016)

الحمدلله انا بذاكر مع اولادى من اول وجديد فى اكتر من كده علم 
ومش بحب اتفسلف بحب البساطه
 هههههه
س
ما رأيك فى المناهج التعليمه 
خصوصا المرحله الاساسيه (الابتدائيه)؟


----------



## بايبل333 (21 مايو 2016)

هى المناهج التعليمية متطورة يشكل حلو بس المشكلة فى المدرسين يفتقروا الى الخبرة وحتى القديم مبنفعش نهائى المدرسيين هما السبب فى تدمير التعليم الابتدائى 



جبت كام فى الثانوية العامة ......؟؟؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (21 مايو 2016)

ليه الاحراج ده بقى جبت 69 % 
لكن وقت النتيجة كنت متجوزة يعنى كويس انى نجحت اصلا 
ههههههه
س
هل انت فضولى وما رأيك بالفضوليين ؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2016)

*ليه اكرهك لا طبعا دانت الحب كله^_^
شايف مجهودى فى المنتدى ازاى؟
*


----------



## بايبل333 (21 مايو 2016)

طالما الاعضاء مش هنا كلهم فمجهودك احسن من مجهودهم مليون مرة هههه


اى اكثر شخص بتحب تسمع كلامه ..؟​


----------



## soso a (22 مايو 2016)

امى 

نفس السؤال


----------



## بايبل333 (22 مايو 2016)

السيد المسيح


مين الشخصية التى مؤثرة فيك اجتماعيا​


----------



## paul iraqe (22 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> السيد المسيح
> 
> 
> مين الشخصية التى مؤثرة فيك اجتماعيا​




*كانت المرحومة والدتي ايام زمان هي من اثرّت بي اجتماعيا وحياتيا
*



*مع ام ضد التنوع الفكري ؟ ولماذا ؟*


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 مايو 2016)

مع طبعا التنوع الفكرى لكن ضد الفوضى الفكريه 
لماذا لأنه من ابرز  عوامل التطور داخل المجتمعات المتقدمه 
س
كيف تحكم على  الاشخاص هل 
من جهة مستواه التعليمى او الاجتماعى؟


----------



## YAA (22 مايو 2016)

الإثنين لكن لكل قاعدة شواذ هنالك متعلمين لديهم جهل لا يوجد في بعض الغير متعلمين

هل تعتقد بقروب يوم نهاية العالم؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 مايو 2016)

انا مؤمنه وقت لما اموت هتكون نهاية العالم بالنسبه لى 
 وده ممكن يكون فى اى لحظه فلازم نكون مستعدين دايما
س
هل بتخاف من الموت ؟


----------



## paul iraqe (22 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> انا مؤمنه وقت لما اموت هتكون نهاية العالم بالنسبه لى
> وده ممكن يكون فى اى لحظه فلازم نكون مستعدين دايما
> س
> هل بتخاف من الموت ؟





*كلا - لأن الموت حق -و جميعنا سوف نموت في يوم من الايام



الفلم السينمائي المصري ( عمارة يعقوبيان ) من بطولة عادل امام ويسرا

في الفلم العمارة هي رمز للمجتمع المصري في مرحلة زمنية معينة - لكن احدى القنوات اخذت الكاميرا وذهبت الى العمارة نفسها في مصر وسألت اهل العمارة - فكان جوابهم عكس الفلم
ورفضوا الفلم وقالوا عنه انه شوه حقيقتنا


السؤال :

هل رأيك مع رأي الفلم ؟ ام مع اصحاب العمارة ؟ ولماذا ؟
*


----------



## بايبل333 (22 مايو 2016)

> * هل رأيك مع رأي الفلم ؟ ام مع اصحاب العمارة ؟ ولماذا ؟*



مع الفليم لان الفليم بيجسد قصص حصلت او لم تحصل العمارة رفضت او وافقت هذا لن يغيير من المؤلف اى شى 


اى افضل موسقى رومانسية هادئة بتحب تسمعها..؟


----------



## soul & life (22 مايو 2016)

بحب موسيقى عمر خيرت ومقطوعات عالمية كتير لكن الاغلب عمر خيرت

كثرة سماع الاغانى بتلهى الشخص وتبعده عن حياته الروحية  ايه رايك ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 مايو 2016)

ممكن طبعا الشيطان بيستغل اى ثغرة فى حياتنا
 لكن  فى اغانى وطنيه واجتماعيه جميله 
والاغانى الرومنسيه انا عن نفسى 
باخدها بالطريقه الصوفيه بمعنى احولها على انها على ربنا 

س
ايه رأيك فى اغانى المهرجانات وبعض الاغانى الشعبيه ؟


----------



## بايبل333 (22 مايو 2016)

الاغانى الشعبية حلوة جداً بس الهبل اللى بيطلع اليوميين دولت داة هبل رسمى عالمى 



بتحب تلعب كرة قدم..؟


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> الاغانى الشعبية حلوة جداً بس الهبل اللى بيطلع اليوميين دولت داة هبل رسمى عالمى
> 
> 
> 
> بتحب تلعب كرة قدم..؟




*كلا - انا احب السباحة



السؤال:

اي فترة زمنية في بلدك تجدها جيدة جدا من جميع النواحي وتتمنى  ان تكون هذه الايام مثلها ؟
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 مايو 2016)

هو من ساعة ما وعيت والبلد حالها مش ولابد
لكن كان بيقولوا ان قبل ثورة 52 ايام الملك 
كانت البلد كل حاجه جميله فيها التعليم والمستشفيات والشوارع 
س
نفس السؤال 
* اي فترة زمنية في بلدك تجدها جيدة جدا من جميع النواحي وتتمنى  ان تكون هذه الايام مثلها ؟*


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> هو من ساعة ما وعيت والبلد حالها مش ولابد
> لكن كان بيقولوا ان قبل ثورة 52 ايام الملك
> كانت البلد كل حاجه جميله فيها التعليم والمستشفيات والشوارع
> س
> ...





*فترة السبعينيات من القرن الماضي


أسئلة عن الترجمة *




*

طبعا الكلام مأخوذ من الافلام المصرية...

1- زوجة جالسة مع زوجها تقول له
(سايئة عليك النبي )

ما معنى كلمة سايئة - او مامعنى الجملة بأكملها ؟


2- اعتقد ان المصريين المسلمين يحلفوا بهذا الشخص
( وحياة المرسي ابو العباس ) - من هو هذا الشخص ؟


3- يوجد قسم واعتقد هو للمسلمين المصريين وعلى لسان النساء
( والنبي ومن نبة النبي نبي )
النبي وفمهناها - يعني نبيهم - وماذا عن البقية ؟


4- ما معنى ( خالص مالص بالص ) ؟


وشكرا لكل من يجيبني بالعربية الفصحى حتى افهم  *


----------



## بايبل333 (23 مايو 2016)

اخ بولا عراق انت عايز ارد على الكلام داة .؟
انت غلبان قوى احنا عندئنا بلاوى عايز مرجع خاص لوحده 


سائية عليك النبى 
يعنى بسوق عليك النبى 

والمرسى ابوالعباس شخصية فى اسكندرية مشههورة جداً من الشيوخ الاتقياء

خالص مالص بالص 

خلص الموضوع كله بس احنا بندلع الكلام 




انت جبت كام فى الثانوية العامة .......


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> اخ بولا عراق انت عايز ارد على الكلام داة .؟
> 
> *طبعا عاوز منك ترد لأن انت اللي جيت برجليك بعدي *
> 
> ...



*صدقني يا اخي

انا دائما أسأل مراتي عن اللهجة المصرية لانها متابعة بشكل كبير اوي كل الافلام المصرية والمسلسلات
لذلك كنت اتصور ان عندها حصيلة ممتازة من اللهجة المصرية بشكل جيد

لكن مرات هي اصلا ما بتعرفش المعنى الصحيح للجملة المصرية

يبقى اعمل اييييييييه ؟

اسال هنا احسن - مش كدة بردو ولا ايه ؟


في السنوية جبت معدل 80% - يعني 80  درجة كمعدل من اصل 100




السؤال :

اغنية للموسيقار الراحل عبد الوهاب مشهورة جدا - تقول كلماتها


بلاش تبوسني في عنيا دي البوسة في العين تفرق
يمكن في يوم ترجع ليا والقلب حلمه يتحقق

هل الفكرة هذه سائدة في مصر - وهل تؤمنون بها ؟
اقصد ( البوسة من العين ) تفرق الاحباء والاعزاء ؟
ام ان هناك اسباب واقعية للفراق ؟
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 مايو 2016)

الفكره سائده طبعا او يمكن بقيت سائدة من الاغنيه 
وكمان المنديل كهدية يفرق خرافات طبعا
 لكن ممكن نقولها من باب الهزار 

لكن اكيد فى اسباب كتير اوى حقيقيه للفراق 

س
عملت مقلب ف حد قبل كده او اتعمل فيك؟


----------



## بايبل333 (23 مايو 2016)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عملت كثير انا مرة جعلت اختى الكبيرة تبكى بالدموع بسببى وسخنت البيت عليها كله 
وبعد اكلت نصف حلة الفراخ على الاكل قلت لهم انا عملت الموضوع كدة علشان اكل فراخ كثير جداً
فضحكت هى بعد كدة 


انت عملت كم مقلب


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 مايو 2016)

وضحكت بعد ما سخنت البيت كله عليها هبله قصدى طيبه اوى يا مفترى 
هههههههههههه

لا انا بيتعمل فيا مقالب 
س
 ممكن تتجوز واحدة عرفتها عن طريق النت ؟


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> وضحكت بعد ما سخنت البيت كله عليها هبله قصدى طيبه اوى يا مفترى
> هههههههههههه
> 
> لا انا بيتعمل فيا مقالب
> ...




*النت هو عبارة عن وسياة اتصال حاله حال الموبايل والتلفون

السؤال كان محدد جدا ( عن طريق النت فقط ) فهل هذا يكفي ؟!

طبعا كلا -

لأن الزواج ارتباط ديني مقدس ويبقى مدى العمر وهو مسؤولية عائلية واجتماعية ليست بالبسيطة

عموما - النت يصلح كبداية للتعارف فقط


السؤال :

هل توجد علاقة بين المثقف النخبوي وعامة الشعب - ام كل واحد منهم يغني على ليلاه ؟ وكيف ؟
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 مايو 2016)

مفيش اى علاقه تربطهم ببعض غير المصلحه 
بعد ما يخلص مصلحته ميعرفهومش 
س
ايه رأيك فى الخلط بين الدين والسياسه؟


----------



## soul & life (25 مايو 2016)

امر مهين للدين انه يدخل فى السياسة و خاسر من يخلط الاثنين ببعض

لاقى صعوبة فى تربية البنات اكتر ام تربية الاود؟


----------



## بايبل333 (25 مايو 2016)

الاثنين اصعب من بعض 
بالرغم انى مجربتش كدة 
بس فى كورسات رائعة جداً بسمعها عن تربية الابناء خرافة الخرافة انا اتعلمت الكثير والكثير 


اكلت اى انهاردة...؟


----------



## soul & life (25 مايو 2016)

اكلت تونة وبطاطس مقلية

ايهما افضل تعمل ما تحب ودخلك قليل ام تعمل ما لا تحبه ودخلك كبير؟


----------



## paul iraqe (25 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> الاثنين اصعب من بعض
> بالرغم انى مجربتش كدة
> بس فى كورسات رائعة جداً بسمعها عن تربية الابناء خرافة الخرافة انا اتعلمت الكثير والكثير
> 
> ...




رز ومرق فراخ



*السؤال:

حيوانات الزينة ( التي يتم تربيتها في البيت )

ما هو اجمل وافضل حيوان زينة حسب رأيك ؟
*


----------



## soso a (25 مايو 2016)

انا بحب تربيه الكلاب 

بس معرفش ممكن السمك يكون كويس 
لكن مربتش او اتعاملت مع حيوانات الزينه 

نفس السؤال


----------



## paul iraqe (25 مايو 2016)

soso a قال:


> انا بحب تربيه الكلاب
> 
> بس معرفش ممكن السمك يكون كويس
> لكن مربتش او اتعاملت مع حيوانات الزينه
> ...





*اسماك الزينة - عندي حوض في البيت


السؤال :

ما هي العلاقة بين الادب والفن ؟
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 مايو 2016)

الادب والفن هما جسد الثقافه 
وهما ثقافة النخبه
س
رأيك ايه فى المرشحين المحتملين لرئاسة أمريكا ؟


----------



## Maran+atha (25 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> الادب والفن هما جسد الثقافه
> وهما ثقافة النخبه
> س
> رأيك ايه فى المرشحين المحتملين لرئاسة أمريكا ؟



المرشحين دون المستوى حقا 

رأيك هل سيحل السلام فى العالم اثناء شهر رمضان ؟


----------



## soul & life (26 مايو 2016)

مظنش هههه كان حل السلام فى رمضانات اللى فاتت


كيف ترى شهر رمضان ؟ من ناحية نمط الحياة واسلوب الناس !


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> مظنش هههه كان حل السلام فى رمضانات اللى فاتت
> 
> 
> كيف ترى شهر رمضان ؟ من ناحية نمط الحياة واسلوب الناس !




*بصراحة - أراه نفاق ورياء اكثر مما هو شهر صيام 



السؤال :

لمن تعطي الاولوية في بلدك
للزراعة ام للصناعة ؟ ولماذا ؟
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 مايو 2016)

اى حاجه انا مش معترضه بس يكون عندنا زراعه او صناعه 
تمشى حال البلد ويكون اقتصادها قوى 
س
ايه رأيك فى النظام الاقتصادى لبلدك؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> اى حاجه انا مش معترضه بس يكون عندنا زراعه او صناعه
> تمشى حال البلد ويكون اقتصادها قوى
> س
> ايه رأيك فى النظام الاقتصادى لبلدك؟؟؟؟؟؟



*حاليا - سئ للغاية ( مع الاسف الشديد )




السؤال :

هل تملك /ين عمل بيتي خاص ؟

اقصد - الخياطة - الحياكة - صناعة بعض الاغذية للبيع - التضميد - وغيرها من الاعمال التي تدر عليكم مالا معينا ؟

وما هو رأيكم بهكذا اعمال ؟
*


----------



## بايبل333 (27 مايو 2016)

حالياً لا يوجد بس هيكون فى عمل الشهر القادم 
من خلال مواقع على النت الربح بالدولار فيها 

وعندئنا فى البلد انتشرت وفعلا فى ناس كسبوا بالهبل الهبل 


هل انت راض/ى عن عملك.؟


----------



## paul iraqe (27 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> حالياً لا يوجد بس هيكون فى عمل الشهر القادم
> من خلال مواقع على النت الربح بالدولار فيها
> 
> وعندئنا فى البلد انتشرت وفعلا فى ناس كسبوا بالهبل الهبل
> ...




*نعم - نوعا ما راضي



السؤال :

أرضاء الناس غاية لا تدرك - ما هو رأيك ؟
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 مايو 2016)

الناس اذوائهم مختلفه فطبعا صعب ترضى الكل 
مهما عملت مش ممكن ترضى الناس كلها 
س
ايه اللى بيتحكم فيك اكتر عقلك ولا عواطفك ؟


----------



## soso a (27 مايو 2016)

الاثنين 
بس حاليا صوت العقل اعلى شويه 
نفس السؤال


----------



## بايبل333 (28 مايو 2016)

انا بعرف ادمج الاثنين بصورة طبعيية جدا
يعنى مثلا روحت اتقدم لواحدة امبارح اخوها قالى انسى دى عايزة بيت لوحدها ولو عايز تتقدم وتقابل ابوى اوك مفيش مشكلة ففكرت وقلت هى العواطف والمشاعر ناحية البنت كويسة لكن عقلى بيرجح ان الامر خاطى جدا 

خبرتك فى منتديات الكنيسة وحبك لها كام فى المائة.؟


----------



## YAA (28 مايو 2016)

احب كثير من الاعضاء هنا و اشتقت لهم لكن المنتدى نفسه لا احبه

هل حرارة الصيف تسبب لك العصبية؟


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مايو 2016)

YAA قال:


> احب كثير من الاعضاء هنا و اشتقت لهم لكن المنتدى نفسه لا احبه
> 
> هل حرارة الصيف تسبب لك العصبية؟









*لاطبعا - لأنني ابن الحر وابن الشمس

الصيف في العراق حار ونار ويقتل من شدة حرارته ونحن متعودين عليه


السؤال :

دراسة التاريخ - هو عبارة عن حقل الغام تمشي فيه

ماهو رأيك  صح ام خطأ ؟ ولماذا ؟
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 مايو 2016)

التاريخ اللى بيدرس عندنا اغلبه مزيف 
فربنا يرحمنا 
س
هلى ترى انك انسان محظوظ ولماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## soso a (29 مايو 2016)

معرفش ان كنت كده و لاء 
لان معرفش ايه مقياسى الحظ او بمعنى اخر اقيس حظى ازاى 
نفس السؤال


----------



## بايبل333 (29 مايو 2016)

مفيش حاجة اسمها حظ فى حاجة اسمها ترتيب من عند الله 
الحظ هو الغاء فكرة وجود الله


هل انت كثير الكلام مع الناس..؟


----------



## soso a (30 مايو 2016)

الاشخاص القريبيين فقط منى 

اصدقائى واهلى 

غير كده قليله الكلام 

نفس للسؤال


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مايو 2016)

soso a قال:


> الاشخاص القريبيين فقط منى
> 
> اصدقائى واهلى
> 
> ...






*الجواب نسبي وليس مطلق

من الممكن اتحدث كثيرا اذا اقتضت الضرورة ومن الممكن ان لا اتحث اي شئ ان لم يكن هناك سبب معين



السؤال :

هل تبحث عن نقيضك في الواقع ؟
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 مايو 2016)

وليه ادور عن نقيضى  
لا طبعا 
س
علاقتك ايه بأهل زوجك او اهل زوجتك 
( ولللناس اللى لسه مش مرتبطين) كيف تتمنى ان تكون بعد الارتباط؟


----------



## soso a (30 مايو 2016)

اتمنى تبقى علاقة مليانه محبه 
لان المحبه بتنسف اى شر فى القلوب وبتخلق سلام 


نفس السؤال


----------



## paul iraqe (31 مايو 2016)

soso a قال:


> اتمنى تبقى علاقة مليانه محبه
> لان المحبه بتنسف اى شر فى القلوب وبتخلق سلام
> 
> 
> نفس السؤال




*بصراحة ومن دون اي مبالغة

علاقتي بأهل زوجتي اكثر بكثير من كلمة ممتازة 
يحبونني حتى اكثر من ابنائهم - بسبب مواقفي معاهم 
وانا ايضا بحبهم كثيرا جدا


السؤال :

يقال بأن الرجال ( صناديق مقفلة ) ما هو رأيكم - صح ام خطأ ولماذا ؟




*


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 يونيو 2016)

بالعكس طيبين جدا وعايزين معامله زى الاطفال 
س
هل  ظلمت حد قبل كده بقصد او من غير قصد ؟؟


----------



## paul iraqe (3 يونيو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> بالعكس طيبين جدا وعايزين معامله زى الاطفال
> 
> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> 
> ...




*مافتكرش -
ظلمت لا 
انما يكون اخطأت ده صحيح



السؤال :

ما هو رأيكم بطب الاعشاب ( او الطب النباتي ) ؟
هل جربتموه ؟ وهل اعطى نتائج ايجابية ؟

*


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 يونيو 2016)

بص بقى عندنا اسوان بالذات مشهوره بالاعشاب 
يعنى مغص وزيادة الاملاح  وحصر البول يعنى امراض بسيطه
وده كل بيت اسوانى لازم من الاعشاب دى 
مثلا حلف بر -حرجل- عرديب- ........

س
ايه رأيك فى المستشفيات فى بلدك تقدر تقيم الخدمه بأيه ؟


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يونيو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> بص بقى عندنا اسوان بالذات مشهوره بالاعشاب
> يعنى مغص وزيادة الاملاح  وحصر البول يعنى امراض بسيطه
> وده كل بيت اسوانى لازم من الاعشاب دى
> مثلا حلف بر -حرجل- عرديب- ........
> ...




*بصراحة اول مرة اعرف ان اسوان مشهورة بالاعشاب
ده شئ عظيم جدا...


بالنسبة لخدمة المستشفيات في بغداد (لانني اعيش فيها )
استطيع ان اقسمها الى ثلاث انواع / حسب رقي الخدمة

1- المستشفيات الاهلية ( خصوصا مستشفيات الراهبات )
2- المستشفيات الاهلية الاخرى / وتاتي بالمرتبة الثانية بعد الراهبات من حيث الخدمة وكل شئ تقريبا
3- المستشفيات الحكومية

ولكن - بعض المستشفيات الحكومية يتواجد فيها اجهزة طبية غير موجودة في المستشفيات الاهلية

وهناك نقطة جدا مهمة ...

الاطباء لدينا ماهرين جدا واذكياء - ويرجع السبب الرئيسي هو ان الطب العراقي ( بريطاني اصلا ) ودراسته صعبة للغاية واكثر الشهادات العليا تؤخذ من بريطانيا


السؤال :
ما هي اسباب شهرة السينما المصرية بالمقارنة مع الدول العربية الاخرى ؟
*


----------



## Maran+atha (27 يونيو 2016)

شكرا كثير لسؤلك 
اخى الحبيب Paul iraqe 
الشعب المصري يتميز  بالفكر الذكي 
ولكن للأسف الشديد ايضا انه كسلان جدا
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل أمنياتك للأبد آمين. 

ما هو التأثير  على العالم العربي من تفكك اتحاد اوربا؟


----------



## paul iraqe (27 يونيو 2016)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكرا كثير لسؤلك
> اخى الحبيب Paul iraqe
> الشعب المصري يتميز  بالفكر الذكي
> ولكن للأسف الشديد ايضا انه كسلان جدا
> ...




*اخي العزيز ماران

منذ متى كان العالم العربي متأثر باوربا ؟!*





*يا سيدي الكريم - لوكان الامر كما تقول لاصبح العالم العربي الاول في العالم


السؤال :

اذا أردنا أقتصادا مزدهرا في اي بلد - فمن اين نبدأ ؟
من البنى التحتية ام الفوقية ولماذا ؟
*


----------



## Maran+atha (27 يونيو 2016)

اخى الحبيب Paul iraqe 
اول شيء ينبغي أن نبدأ  به هو العلم
ففى عالم الاقتصاد منافسة قوية بين الدول 
ولهذا يحتاج منا البحث والتخطيط لكى نوجه طاقات الدولة بطريقة صحيحة 

هل تظن أن الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي سينجح فى تحرير مصر من الفكر الارهابي السلافي و الإخواني و الأزهري؟


----------



## paul iraqe (27 يونيو 2016)

Maran+atha قال:


> اخى الحبيب Paul iraqe
> اول شيء ينبغي أن نبدأ  به هو العلم
> ففى عالم الاقتصاد منافسة قوية بين الدول
> ولهذا يحتاج منا البحث والتخطيط لكى نوجه طاقات الدولة بطريقة صحيحة
> ...



*بشكل جذري (بمعنى نسبة 100%) طبعا كلا

لكنه سيحدد من نشاطهم وفاعليتهم

والسبب : لان الفكر الوهابي والسلفي ممتد وله جذور خارج مصر ومرتبط بشبكة عالمية وله دعم لوجستي وارتباطات كبيرة 



السؤال :

في أي عملية بناء ...
هل تؤمن بحرق المراحل وصولا الى الهدف أو الغاية - أم التدرّج  البسيط يكون أفضل وأنجح ؟ ولماذا ؟
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 سبتمبر 2016)

القرار يعتمد على عملية البناء نفسها هل تحتاج الى سرعة ام الى تأني 
لكن فالغالب روح التأني افضل بكثير
​


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2018)

طيب اسأل
 ما معنى أنه الرب بيتعامل معي


----------

